# Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Swanky

...


----------



## batgirl0711

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DOONEY-BOURKE...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I really dont know how to begin to authenticate dooneys...help


----------



## merika

Thos two look fine to me.  Older dooneys usually have 4 ,5 or 6 brass feet. All the other signs -- the zipper and the way it's attached at the ends to the bag are classic older Dooney.


----------



## ViciousBliss

my mother has bags that look just like that, and i'm thinking that red white and blue tag on the inside is something i've seen before. i'm going to go through the pages and see what the complaints where that they recieved, but so far it looks good to me.

they don't accept paypal!

it seems that all of the complaints so far are totally buyer induced... i'd say GO for it as that one bag is just ADORABLE! soooo classy and timeless!


----------



## batgirl0711

I asked the seller about paypal so I am waiting to hear back....hopefully they will take it but if not no biggie, I can always count on a deal at TJ Maxx.


----------



## ViciousBliss

aren't those vintage? oo i want one so  bad.


----------



## Grace123

I believe it's authentic, the tag is exactly what's in the vintage bags. I think you've got yourself a deal!


----------



## ViciousBliss

i'm not NOT bidding on this but i think it's fake, that metal thing is just not happening... i totally think this is fake!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

am i completley wrong? i don't know, i've just never seen that metal plate with the duck... and it says dooney bourke, no &....  nothing... i've never seen a real bag labeled like that... the price tag thingy looks real but that metal plate??? does anyone have a bag with that on it? educate me!!!! lol


----------



## wcofer28

^^I actually think that's real, I have seen metal plates on the croc-embossed bags.  Plus, I have seen a bunch of the croc bags at TJMaxx lately.


----------



## Grace123

wcofer28 said:


> ^^I actually think that's real, I have seen metal plates on the croc-embossed bags. Plus, I have seen a bunch of the croc bags at TJMaxx lately.


 
I agree. The metal plate is pretty standard on a lot of the croco bags I've seen.


----------



## starstelle

Hmmm... do not know - my medium croc tote's metal plate just says Dooney & Bourke... no duck on the plate!


----------



## KatsBags

starstelle said:


> Hmmm... do not know - my medium croc tote's metal plate just says Dooney & Bourke... no duck on the plate!


 

On my new Sac(not croco, though)...the front closure just says Dooney and Bourke 1975. I think some have the duck and others do not.


----------



## ViciousBliss

it just looks SO different from the ones i've seen! i've never seen it look so genaric i suppose


----------



## ViciousBliss

wcofer28 said:


> ^^I actually think that's real, I have seen metal plates on the croc-embossed bags. Plus, I have seen a bunch of the croc bags at TJMaxx lately.


 

if you go and see some croc bags, compare and see if the plates look like that... i know metal detailing on dooneys aren't thin, and that plate looks thin and chinsy to me is all. i could be completley wrong i'm just trying to learn at this point lol! i'd like to know enough to be able to help ppl in the future


----------



## Kathyy

Batgirl0711, The Dooneys in your auction look great to me. The tag, pockets and strap attachments look good. The strap with the shoulder bag, equestrian it is called, is fake however. Dooney doesn't put rivets on regular width straps.They do put rivets with domes on one side on the narrow straps for wallets on a string if you have seen those. 

Warning, the satchel has a brass zipper and the opening is stiff so if you happened to have a horrible scratch from a rose thorn on the side of your hand you would not be happy using this satchel. Not speaking from personal experience or anything. I sold my satchel like this one because of that scratch and zipper.

Oh, I am so happy! A Dooney forum! I only know about the AWL collection and have had oodles of them over the years.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Sam+Coach=Love

I have a bucket with a duck on it. I do believe the croc tote is real.


----------



## SgtGumby

anyone have any tell tale signs of a fake? particularly like the patent, awl/pebble, nubuck or large quilt styles?


----------



## Kathyy

Oh my. This set is so pretty! It isn't a flap satchel so I am going to resist. Maybe. Tell me it isn't real, somebody buy it, something!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...0QQihZ007QQcategoryZ36452QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wcofer28

^^That's a gorgeous set--hard to find that color combo!  The british tan with that red is so pretty.  And that bag holds a ton but still fits comfortably under your arm.

Sorry, I don't think that was what you were looking for! LOL.


----------



## ViciousBliss

ohhh man, i think it's real and if i were you i'd get it, the All Weather Leather just got discontinued.


----------



## ViciousBliss

SgtGumby said:


> anyone have any tell tale signs of a fake? particularly like the patent, awl/pebble, nubuck or large quilt styles?


 

unfortunately i can just show you my AWL and quilted to compare, but from what i know, linings have been varied, but there is one constant thing. 


there is a tag on the insite that will say:

*DOONEY & *
*BOURKE, INC.* 

with a red line around it in the shape of a rectangle. 

the tags were white,  but mine is more of a... manilla type color... off white. 

thats as specific as i can get with you at this point. in person, a dooney and bourke is unmistakable because you can beat the everliving hell out of it and have it coming out lookin like a champ, leather or quilted! i'm trying to hone my skills on my own. when i find BLATENTLY fake dooneys i will start posting them, but then again i think you just started a new project... eek. 




ETA: on the back of that tack is the bags ID number duhhh hehe


----------



## *heypursegirl*

Kathyy said:


> Oh my. This set is so pretty! It isn't a flap satchel so I am going to resist. Maybe. Tell me it isn't real, somebody buy it, something!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...0QQihZ007QQcategoryZ36452QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I know who the seller of this item is and can say with 110% certainty that they ONLY sell authentic merchandise. That bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Kathyy

The AWL red domed satchel is still there. I have "earned" loads of money selling stuff the past couple weeks. I will go out to do errands and hope somebody has bought it and then buy it if it is still there.

I love that Dooney has the tag. I have handled only one bag with a fake tag myself but have seen fakes on eBay with real tags. Especially with the lined bags it wouldn't be difficult for some creep to pick out a couple stitches and insert a real tag from a beat up AWL bag. I searched every nook and cranny of a signature sac at TJMaxx and couldn't find a tag so some bags don't have them.


----------



## SgtGumby

ViciousBliss said:


> unfortunately i can just show you my AWL and quilted to compare, but from what i know, linings have been varied, but there is one constant thing.
> 
> 
> there is a tag on the insite that will say:
> 
> *DOONEY & *
> *BOURKE, INC.*
> 
> with a red line around it in the shape of a rectangle.
> 
> the tags were white,  but mine is more of a... manilla type color... off white.
> 
> thats as specific as i can get with you at this point. in person, a dooney and bourke is unmistakable because you can beat the everliving hell out of it and have it coming out lookin like a champ, leather or quilted! i'm trying to hone my skills on my own. when i find BLATENTLY fake dooneys i will start posting them, but then again i think you just started a new project... eek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: on the back of that tack is the bags ID number duhhh hehe



yeh, like much, i can tell in person. but online is a little sketchy sometimes.


----------



## Anet

This bag was made especially for QVC.  I have the same bag in black and british tan.  If you go to QVC dot com you will be able to view it there.  It's a nice bag but I find a little heavy.


----------



## triplethursday

pls help me authenticate this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120111334213

TIA!


----------



## cocogirl07

triplethursday said:


> pls help me authenticate this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120111334213
> 
> TIA!


 
it looks rele, but im not to familiar with this style seen it but never liked it..its on sale at dooney.com


----------



## digby723

triplethursday said:


> pls help me authenticate this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120111334213
> 
> TIA!


 
i've never seen it in person, but, the buttons that clasp the purses pockets aren't the same as in the pic. Ask for close ups and post um here


----------



## ViciousBliss

hmm. is this real ya think? i just wasn't around for that line apparently  

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-D...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wcofer28

That looks real to me^^

I have that one on my watch list too, LOL!!  I have seen this one with red/white trim instead of pink, at my TJMaxx lately. I think it was selling for $129 there.  Think it's called the "double pocket sac".


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## merika

Yes.  That is the double pocket sac in Denim.


----------



## jodowd

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130107603475&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=003

thanks ladies!


----------



## ViciousBliss

jodowd said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130107603475&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=003
> 
> thanks ladies!


 

the only thing i can go off of is the tag and it looks good. i think i've seen pix of bags like this before. it doesn't look shoddy or give me any reason to think otherwise! that price so far is a steal btw! 

ps- i'm no expert so hopefully some other DB clad ladies speak up!


----------



## Kathyy

I just found a Signature Tassel at the thrift. This one is a Tapestry is but many details are the same, bag looks good to me. Pretty color! Keep in mind the retail was probably only around $160.


----------



## Smiling Shoes

Hi Can you Authenticate this DOONEY Mini Zip Zip Cabriolet Satchel.  The seller said there is no cloth tag on the inside...but the rest of the bag does look authentic to me.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...DME:L:RTQ:US:1

Here is the Mini Cabriolet from London Luggage
http://www.londonluggage.com/D+BC319.htm


----------



## JamesTKirksgirl

Smiling Shoes said:


> Hi Can you Authenticate this DOONEY Mini Zip Zip Cabriolet Satchel. The seller said there is no cloth tag on the inside...but the rest of the bag does look authentic to me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...DME:L:RTQ:US:1
> 
> Here is the Mini Cabriolet from London Luggage
> http://www.londonluggage.com/D+BC319.htm


 
This I guess is an older satchel so I'm not sure about the size. The only place that carries this bag anymore is QVC (which I guess Dooney makes exclusively for them) and it is like you said a few inches larger. I've actually been tempted to buy a new one from QVC, I want the blue, but the only thing that stops me is it does not have a cell phone pocket. For $222 it should for crying out loud. Its an older design bag that was popular when everybody did not have a cell phone but come on Dooney now days who does not carry a phone. I think its bad business and cheap of them not to update the bag to add a cell phone pocket on the opposite side of the crappy snap in pocket it does have, what am I supposed to do with my phone just throw it loose in my bag ? For $222 ?
This is a real sticking point with me...


----------



## Smiling Shoes

I actually have the small Cabriolet satchel in Navy sold by QVC.  I use my pursebrite, with all the pockets, inside the satchel along with some wristlet pouches to hold my smaller stuff.


----------



## Smiling Shoes

Smiling Shoes said:


> Hi Can you Authenticate this DOONEY Mini Zip Zip Cabriolet Satchel. The seller said there is no cloth tag on the inside...but the rest of the bag does look authentic to me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...DME:L:RTQ:US:1
> 
> Here is the Mini Cabriolet from London Luggage
> http://www.londonluggage.com/D+BC319.htm


 

That first link doesn't seem to be working so here are some photos of the bag in question.


----------



## merika

I honestly haven't seen this bag before.  Maybe someone who has a bigger cabriolet satchel might be able to authenticate.  The patches on the inside seem to be very un-dooneylike.


----------



## Smiling Shoes

merika said:


> I honestly haven't seen this bag before. Maybe someone who has a bigger cabriolet satchel might be able to authenticate. The patches on the inside seem to be very un-dooneylike.


 

I thought the patches looked funny too because in my Small Cabriolet Satchel there is brass hardware that holds the handles on.  But then I thought about the size of this red one being a Mini and maybe they did the patches because the brass plates would take up too much room in this size bag or get in the way? Not sure?

I wonder if anyone owns a Mini and can say for sure? I'ld like to own a Mini Cabriolet someday since I love my small one so much!


----------



## merika

Smiling Shoes said:


> I thought the patches looked funny too because in my Small Cabriolet Satchel there is brass hardware that holds the handles on.  But then I thought about the size of this red one being a Mini and maybe they did the patches because the brass plates would take up too much room in this size bag or get in the way? Not sure?



Unless the previous user decided to cover them up with some sort of patch?  Dooney doesn't usually do that.  Their brass hardware is either fixed underneath the lining (so you can't see it at all) or really well fixed on the inside so it is flush with the inside surface and no protrusuions (like in your bag, Smiling Shoes)


----------



## ViciousBliss

i wouldn't trust that bag, those patches throw a red flag up if you ask me. that doesn't look like ANY dooney lining i've ever seen in my life either. meh.


----------



## forenfinal

Smiling Shoes said:


> That first link doesn't seem to be working so here are some photos of the bag in question.


 

That is whispering FAKE in my ear...ask to see the tag and numbers on the back of it...Just curious as to what that looks like.


----------



## jodowd

*http://tinyurl.com/234v6k*

Looks real to me, but please give me your opinion!


----------



## merika

^^ Yes. Real IMO.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## paris5

The lining is like my cabriolet -- theyre all like that.  It's very nice and classic.  The patches.. never seen but I dont have that model.


----------



## ViciousBliss

jodowd said:


> *http://tinyurl.com/234v6k*
> 
> Looks real to me, but please give me your opinion!


 
ask if you can see the red white and blue dooney tag on the inside of the bag!


----------



## jodowd

good idea, thanks! I just emailed the seller.


----------



## Kathyy

Good luck, it is just the cutest thing.


----------



## jodowd

*http://tinyurl.com/2qgq3p*

My gut reaction says FAKE...


----------



## jodowd

ViciousBliss said:


> ask if you can see the red white and blue dooney tag on the inside of the bag!


 

I just bought it!!


----------



## treebee5

I need help, very new to online purchasing.
There is an east/west tassel tote in SUNNY ORANGE available on ebay.  I want this item but can't seem to find out if this is a true all weather leather color.  the style number is R188.

Thanks 
TREE


----------



## ViciousBliss

jodowd said:


> I just bought it!!


 

congrats! yaay! make sure to post pix when you get it!~


----------



## ViciousBliss

treebee5 said:


> I need help, very new to online purchasing.
> There is an east/west tassel tote in SUNNY ORANGE available on ebay. I want this item but can't seem to find out if this is a true all weather leather color. the style number is R188.
> 
> Thanks
> TREE


 
post links n pix!

and PS AWL has come out in MANY MANY COLORS so i think it's real!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-O...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

if it's this one, i say realllll!

or this also think it's real, and it's modeled on a lady~

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-AND-BOUR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ViciousBliss

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-AND-BOUR...8QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

if this is real someone should buy it! how hot is that!?

















fuzzy pix but i think it's real, someone should snag it if it is, it's so cute! definately a collectors piece!


----------



## ViciousBliss

if this is real, it's a steal. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Lt-Blue-Sue...0QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jodowd

ViciousBliss said:


> post links n pix!
> 
> and PS AWL has come out in MANY MANY COLORS so i think it's real!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-O...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> if it's this one, i say realllll!
> 
> or this also think it's real, and it's modeled on a lady~
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-AND-BOUR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I think it's real too. As a matter of fact, I just bought that bag at TJ Maxx a couple of weeks ago in platinum gray. The only thing about this listing, is that bag's retail is $265. The TJ price is $119.99. It's cute though!


----------



## treebee5

This is one of the ones that I was looking at, but in the listing it says that the metal is goldtone, is that a problem?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300113159344&rd=1&rd=1

Thanks for your help, I am going to get one of these I love the orange color.  If this one looks shady I appreciate pointing me to links that you believe to be genuine.

TREE


----------



## wcofer28

^^That one looks good to me.  I have a few Dooney's that have goldtone hardware.  In fact, I think I have more with goldtone than with silver tone.  I have seen a bunch of that style at my TJMaxx, for around $129, and a larger one for $169.


----------



## lv-lolita

Out of my league on D&B Doodle, please help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-AND-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## merika

^^Looks authentic


----------



## lv-lolita

My grandaughter likes this one too.  Thanks in advance, and thank you Merika



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130117909701&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## merika

lv-lolita said:


> My grandaughter likes this one too.  Thanks in advance, and thank you Merika
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130117909701&rd=1&rd=1




This one looks authentic, also.  Quite similar to the one on the Dooney website.
http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=23368

Why don't you buy from the dooney website instead?  The ebay seller is selling for $208 and Dooney.com sells for $225 - not much of a price difference in my opinion.


----------



## lv-lolita

merika said:


> This one looks authentic, also.  Quite similar to the one on the Dooney website.
> http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=23368
> 
> Why don't you buy from the dooney website instead?  The ebay seller is selling for $208 and Dooney.com sells for $225 - not much of a price difference in my opinion.



Thank you, that's great advice and what I told her!  Since I got burned with an LV fake on Ebay I'm soooo skeptical!


----------



## inlovewithfendi

I recently found a bag on ebay that I think is legit, but I don't really know how to tell if it is a real Dooney or not. The seller sent me a close up of the patch on the front because I couldn't see it well in the original pictures. The seller has 100% feedback on about 400 items. Like I said, I really want to get this bag, but I need confidence that it is real!! Can you help me? I have attached the photos. Any info that you can give will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!











Grr....I can't get the upclose of the patch to post here. I will PM it to somebody if they need it for confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## merika

These look look like the Dooney nubuck leather items, and do look real.  The timing is about right, too, as many of the nubuck items have made their way into outlets recently.  The handles look good, as do everything else on the exterior.

I think this is authentic.


----------



## inlovewithfendi

Thanks! I'll post pictures if I win it


----------



## inlovewithfendi

I have a HUGE favor to ask of you ladies!! Does anyone live near a Dooney and Bourke outlet? From my search on the internet, there isn't one in Georgia :cry:. If anyone is going by an outlet any time soon, could you see if they have the East/West Suede Slouch? I have been looking at one on ebay for a while (above posting) but am a little undecided on the color. I went to the Dooney and Bourke website and this bag is on sale for $147. If the outlet price isn't as good as that, I will just buy it off of the website. However, if the outlet price is better I may be asking another favor soon!!! Thanks a bunch


----------



## inlovewithfendi

Hmmmm.....I am attempting to edit my previous post, but I haven't figured out how. Basically, forget that I posted it! Some things have come to my attention that I didn't know about before. Again, please VOID the previous post. I would delete it if I could figure out how. Thanks!


----------



## forenfinal

Can someone please authenticate this?  I have never seen a D & B that indicates assembled in Mexico...all other features of the bag appear accurate...Here are the photo links...TIA

<img src="http://i11.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/a4/d7/8ab9_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 025">
<img src="http://i3.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/a4/d7/89d7_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 021">
<img src="http://i6.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/a4/d7/88fb_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 020">
<img src="http://i21.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/a4/d7/8812_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 019">
<img src="http://i9.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/a4/d7/8710_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 018">
<img src="http://i8.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/a4/d7/862d_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 015">
<img src="http://i8.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/a4/d7/854a_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 014">
<img src="http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/a4/d7/8462_1_sbl.JPG" alt="LV excellent 30 speedy 026">


----------



## Kathyy

Searching the ebay purse board found quite a number of posters confirming assembly plants in Mexico. That is a relief as the bag looks great to me. I don't have an IT bag [yet] but the tag, zipper and tassel look right. Too lazy to go see if where my newer bags are made.

Okay, short version. I think the bag is real.


----------



## forenfinal

Kathyy said:


> Searching the ebay purse board found quite a number of posters confirming assembly plants in Mexico. That is a relief as the bag looks great to me. I don't have an IT bag [yet] but the tag, zipper and tassel look right. Too lazy to go see if where my newer bags are made.
> 
> Okay, short version. I think the bag is real.


 
Thanks!


----------



## merika

Agree, bag is real.  I've seen real D&Bs assembled in Mexico, especially the logo and it bags.


----------



## design4

I don't think its authentic but just checking?


----------



## design4

or this one


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Kathyy

Design4, I agree. The heart is supposed to be on the zipper pull and there aren't enough colors combinations of the DB, are there? 
The strap on the wristlet looks like it doesn't have the right rivet on it to me. 
And what is the thing with the ID pocket? A small zipped wallet? 
Most important of all, rainbow zipper! These look like they have nylon zippers.


----------



## wcofer28

design4, is that the same seller? First one looks off to me--colors are too bright, and I don't remember my smaller wristlets having the blue trim on the straps.  Strap just looks altogether wrong to me. And the chain on the heart fob is wrong. And the red sale tag is not right, either.  

But the second one looks pretty much ok to me.......I do think I can see a rainbow zipper, and D&B does make a small zip wallet like that--I have one in the stars pattern that matches up to that one.  I can see too, where the end of the zipper has a snap to keep it secured against the side of the wallet, which also matches my wallet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## design4

thanks and they are from different sellers


----------



## Charlie

can you help me to authenticate this.. i have never bought a dooney before but i really want a red purse..thanks  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## Kathyy

Seller is saying all the right things, I do see a fabric tag in a different auction. I think it is fine. Cute too!


----------



## merika

^^Authentic bag.


----------



## MrsLinas

Can you guys help me authenticate this:

*http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*

TIA!


----------



## merika

^^I think it's authentic.  I can see the rainbow zip in the pic. : )  The price seems okay, too.


----------



## MrsLinas

Thanks, Merika.
I would be watching this for my lil' niece


----------



## forenfinal

MrsLinas said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate this:
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*
> 
> TIA!


 

This bag would come with the handle wrapped when purchased from dooney.com---Online right now for $65.
This is real---


----------



## mac1234

Could anybody tell me if either of these two are authentic or not? Thanks a lot

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Doone...8QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-P...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## PsychoBagLady

This tassel tote has been in my closet for a few years and I don't know what collection it's from. I don't carry it because I don't have anything bright green in my wardrobe. (Why did I buy it???? LOL) Anywho, if you know the name of the collection and the name of the color, would you clue me in? It's coated canvas with natural trim I believe. It has the dooney duck emblem embossed in a leather patch. Thanks!


----------



## danielnjanet

Good Morning everyone!
I need help authenticating this Dooney bag.  It looks good on the outside and has the Dooney tag on the inside.  The problem is the lining.  It appears to be made of a very soft plastic material.  I've never seen any bag with this lining.  Any help is appreciated!
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb205/danielnjanet/DSCF0165.jpg

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb205/danielnjanet/DSCF0163.jpg

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb205/danielnjanet/DSCF0164.jpg


Thank you!


----------



## angelica

No worries Janet.  Your bag is 100% authentic.  I love this lining!  I bought an awl barrel (in red) at the outlet for my mom with this same lining.  I also have a red case leather wallet that has this lining.  I love it!  Welcome to tPF!


----------



## danielnjanet

Thanks Angelica!
It is a lovely bag and the lining seems like a great idea! No more mess - easy to clean. Now, do I sell it or do I keep it???? I always fall in love with each bag I find. Such a dilema!
Janet


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## angelica

I would keep it!  I think it's lovely.  I really like this line.  The leather, hardware, lining is a very good quality.  If you aren't going to use it, I would probably sell it though.  Here's some pics of my lining, I ooh and ahhh everytime I open my wallet lol:


----------



## danielnjanet

I think you twisted my arm! Doesn't every girl need a few black purses?   Oh my - I just can't let go...


----------



## lLuvethatBag

is this real????


----------



## wcofer28

^^I'm not familiar with that exact bag, but it does look like a tapestry line carried by QVC a few years back.  The lining looks authentic.  But I couldn't tell you for 100% sure if it's authentic or not.


----------



## angelica

I need better pics of the tags.  I do not remember this line well.


----------



## merika

^^ Me neither.  I've seen the tassel tote with this print, but not this bag?


----------



## Wisegrl

Hello.  I just purchased a signature Dooney and Bourke double handle tote off of e-bay and I am not sure if it authentic.  There is no red tag that is usually inside it with the serial number.  Everything else looks real.  Does anyone know if Dooney has changed the location of this serial number or if they do not put it in their signature bags?  It makes me a little nervous because I have never been taken by Ebay before and it was supposed to be guaranteed authentic, there was even a price tag from Macy's on it but the serial number not being inside the bag is making me nervous.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Wisegrl

Shewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry Folkes, I found it.  I am blind.  It was by the key chain holder thingy.  I was a little nervous about it but I looked closer and saw it.  Thanks all!!!!


----------



## *Coach*Lover*

Can someone authenticate this for me?  I have no experience with Dooney at all.  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=110146800002&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## forenfinal

*Coach*Lover* said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me? I have no experience with Dooney at all. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110146800002&rd=1&rd=1


 

Authentic available on dooney.com for 45.50 + shipping right now.


----------



## merika

^^Yes, authentic


----------



## Voodoo

Please all you D&B pro's... take a look and advise.  Thanks so much!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## Peachy2000

ViciousBliss said:


> i'm not NOT bidding on this but i think it's fake, that metal thing is just not happening... i totally think this is fake!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> am i completley wrong? i don't know, i've just never seen that metal plate with the duck... and it says dooney bourke, no &....  nothing... i've never seen a real bag labeled like that... the price tag thingy looks real but that metal plate??? does anyone have a bag with that on it? educate me!!!! lol



Looks real to me...


----------



## Peachy2000

Voodoo said:


> Please all you D&B pro's... take a look and advise.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget



Real


----------



## Scully




----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ouiser1955

Hi,
Could someone take a look at this bag and tell me if its the real thing.  Anyone have any experience with this seller?   
Thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=130132450144&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## angelica

Ouiser it looks good to me.  The fakers never get the lining or the dooney tag right.  OT but the dooney tag is palladium coated nickel, which is very strong and beautiful.  This is the signature with all weather leather trim, which first came out spring 2005.


----------



## ouiser1955

I hope it is real.  I just love the color and style.


----------



## Scully

Scully said:


>


Could someone please authenticate this?


----------



## kphillips

Can anyone tell me about this wristlet? Not sure how to tell a real Dooney from a fake one...any additional tips would be greatly appreciated so I can scout on my own...I'm specifically looking at the It line (purse and wristlet). TIA


----------



## angelica

kphillips can you post some bigger pics?  The fakers always get the heart charm wrong in some way.  I also need to see the color pattern better.


----------



## angelica

Scully said:


> Could someone please authenticate this?


 
Scully I need a picture of the zipper.  It should be a rainbow zipper.  I also need interior tag pics.

Here is an ebay auction for an authentic.  The blue check lining is authentic as I have a bag with the same lining. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colorful-Dooney...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SgtGumby

forenfinal said:


> This bag would come with the handle wrapped when purchased from dooney.com---Online right now for $65.
> This is real---



wait, so some dooneys actually come with wrapped hardware?


----------



## forenfinal

SgtGumby said:


> wait, so some dooneys actually come with wrapped hardware?


 

I order direct from Dooney and the heart comes wrapped along with any exposed chain links...Depends on the item.  The bag itself actully comes in a big plastic bag.  Smaller items such as wristlets come in D & B boxes...


----------



## SgtGumby

forenfinal said:


> I order direct from Dooney and the heart comes wrapped along with any exposed chain links...Depends on the item.  The bag itself actully comes in a big plastic bag.  Smaller items such as wristlets come in D & B boxes...



yeh, i've gotten them in the big bag, but never with wrapped handles.  then again, most everything i have is awl, so no heavy hardware.


good to know, thanks.


----------



## forenfinal

SgtGumby said:


> yeh, i've gotten them in the big bag, but never with wrapped handles. then again, most everything i have is awl, so no heavy hardware.
> 
> 
> good to know, thanks.


 

My banana bags had the chains wrapped.


----------



## ajindoll

Hi!

Could you all take a look at this Dooney Cabriolet Satchel to confirm authenticity? (It's ending soon)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-C...5QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Many Thanks.


----------



## merika

^^Sorry, auction had already ended.


----------



## emilyj

Hi!  Could someone please authenticate this for me? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280135358725&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:11 A friend wants to buy it, and after reading so many horror stories of fake designer bags being sold on eBay, I want to make sure she isn't wasting her money.  Many thanks!


----------



## wcofer28

That looks authentic to me. Looks a bit dirtier on the bottom than the seller lets on, but that could just be the dark pictures.  That bag will probably go for a pretty good price.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## New2Coach

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180137876757&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1


This auction has already ended, but could you please authenticate anyways. Thanks


----------



## merika

I'm not too good at authenticating wristlets.  The material and the logo look fine to me, though.


----------



## Peachy2000

This one looks fishy to me... no rainbow zipper.  But the non-blue inside tells me it may have come out before the IT line was trully introduced... I dont remember this one in the IT line...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-B...3QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Michy1215

Is this authentic?


----------



## merika

Michy1215 said:


> Is this authentic?



That's a fake!  Dooney hardware is brass, and the straps look too thick.  See 






for strap thickness.  

The bag you show has a ring attached to the zipper pull.  Dooney has a leather tab attached to zipper pulls of barrel bags.


----------



## Peachy2000

what about the one I mentioned,  guess no one knows???


----------



## merika

Peachy2000 said:


> what about the one I mentioned,  guess no one knows???



I don't remember that that bag was ever an IT style, and all the IT bags have rainbow zippers.  Most have colorful linings too.  The zipper tab looks wrong as well.


----------



## mrsmav

Any help on authenitcating this is appreciated.  Thanks.

http://www.practiceboard.com/?6649101


----------



## Kathyy

I don't know the line at all but have seen very few fake fabric tags and no fake stamped rivets. Anybody else?


----------



## mrsmav

can anyone help with post # 128?


----------



## pursegirl22

Hi everyone!
I'm new to TPF (and designer bags in general) and I was wondering if you could help me confirm whether this bag is authentic. I picked it up today for free at my town's community swap shed and as far as I can tell, it's an older AWL bag, but I'm relatively unfamiliar with D&B, so I thought you all would be the best people to ask.  I couldn't get too many pictures to come out well, but I've attached what I have. The hardware appears to be solid brass, and it says so on the buckle on the strap. The tag on the inside has been cut out, but it still says "Dooney &" at the top and a partial serial number on the other side - it starts with A1 and ends with 68 but the rest is cut off. All the rivets say "Dooney Bourke" on the back. The duck logo is on the front with the words "Dooney and Bourke All-Weather Leather" around it. Can anyone help, or if this is an authentic bag, tell me what the serial number is and when it was made? I'd be happy to give more details if necessary. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kathyy

Pursegirl that is a beauty! I love it, I love it, I love it!

And yes, it is real.

I have an army green and tan version of this I wore for a whole year. It is so cute but so structured.It wears you instead of you wearing it and just rejects stuff you want to put in. And it falls over too easily. But it is the cutest, I love the little upside down pocket you put your fingers in to support the brass button to close it.

Think I will wear it tomorrow. Wonder what it will let me put inside?


----------



## pursegirl22

Thanks so much for your help Kathyy! I thought I recognized the bag in a photo that you posted in the "pictures" thread... it's adorable and I love the contrast between that dark green and the tan. I've never had a Dooney before and it's just beautifully made... it's a bit worn and was clearly well-loved by its previous owner but I can tell it'll never fall apart and the pebbled leather looks like new. Think I'll take it for a spin today.


----------



## cadillactaste

Seen this and wanted your knowledgable wisdom...As to if it's authentic.

Thanks so much...For taking the time to take a peek!

Their description:
MEASURES APPROX (L)9 x (W)3.5 x (H)4.5 INCHES
 LEATHER STRAP w/BRASS CHAIN (FORMS  A  9" DROP) 
ZIP TOP CLOSURE 
VINTAGE RUST BROWN LEATHER 
 INSIDE OPEN CELLPHONE POCKET 
DARK BROWN LEATHER TRIM 
TWO OUTSIDE FLAP CLOSURE POCKETS 
TWO OUTSIDE OPEN BACK POCKETS  
POLISHED BRASS HANG TAG 
ORANGE STITCHING HIGHLIGHTS 
INSIDE KEY/UNIVERSAL CLIP 
 INSIDE ZIPPERED COMPARTMENT 
RED LINING 
BLUE DOONEY & BOURKE DUSTBAG


----------



## Kathyy

All I can do is the stuff I know. 
#1 Rivets are stamped, good. 
#2 I can see a bit of the fabric tag, looks fine. Inked number and tan border. Love the pocket closing, like the old stuff!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## cadillactaste

What's your take on this...Do they really cut the inside tags off of Outlet stores?And does that make the bag worthless...The outside tag wasn't touched...

You are looking at a slightly used Dooney & Bourke Medium Banana Bag that is dark brown in color. I love this bag but it was too small for me. I purchased this bag from another Ebay seller. The bag looks new but the inside tag has been cut so it was probably from an outlet store (cut tag is in the inside zip pocket).  The outside of the bag has four pockets and the inside has a zipped pocket , cell phone pocket, and inside key hook. Bag # is DS452 BM.  The measurements are 11 x 3 x 5 with a strap drop length of 9.25. I only accept payment from PayPal. I usually ship 2 or 3 days after payment is received.  Sorry but I only ship to the U.S.


----------



## angelica

The inside tags aren't cut out, but cut down the middle.  Outlets do this to irregular and unregisterable bags.


----------



## Peachy2000

It looks real to me...


----------



## knics33

Peachy2000 said:


> This one looks fishy to me... no rainbow zipper. But the non-blue inside tells me it may have come out before the IT line was trully introduced... I dont remember this one in the IT line...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-B...3QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

this looks totally fake to me...i saw a fake it bag once and this looks VERY similar...the leather looks fake and the DB colors are a little off. Plus, i dont think DB ever made an it line without the rainbow zipper.


----------



## colshonna

My zipper on my dooney purse kept getting stuck and it finally broke I got online and since i registered it this guy on the phone told me I need to mail the purse in with my address and what was wrong with the purse and the process is suppose to take like 7 to 10 days to ship then they get your bag they figure out a list of options for you and blah blah blah.  Well the guy told me if your purse is unfixable then they will give you 75% of what you paid for it.  I was really worried when I sent mine off but like three weeks later they sent me a brand new bag to replace my broken one!  Can you say customer service!!


----------



## Peachy2000

knics33 said:


> this looks totally fake to me...i saw a fake it bag once and this looks VERY similar...the leather looks fake and the DB colors are a little off. Plus, i dont think DB ever made an it line without the rainbow zipper.



Yeah thats what I'm thinking too.  They are everywhere on eBay I noticed.


----------



## sinniebunnie

that bag was fake normally dooney has some kind of color inside.. 


also congrads on the new dooney from the factory! maybe i should register mine lol


----------



## sinniebunnie

oh as for the outlet they sell old styles and irregulars.. the tag is cut down the middle. i got one off ebay from a lady who got it from an outlet the stitching is un even on something thats why mine was cut and sold discounted 180 instead of 285.. i got it for 61 with ship lol a lil worn in but at least i wont freak out when i scratch it


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi..not sure if someone posted this..but I found it interesting to put it on the authentication board.....they sell the disc for 10 bucks....but just looking at the listing gave me some great tips...on authenticating Dooney's...even the song helped...made me laugh....I'm not by any means advertising the cd-rom..I am just letting you know this is a great listing to look at and get some knowledge.....http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...ryZ47103QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## billandjens

The outlets make a cut on alot of the tags. I have a ton of bags from the outlets - I'll post some pics of the tags for you, from my items. Thrift stores are usually the ones that will cut/rip off most of the tag.
nile barrel bag :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




signature mini barrel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



charm bowler:


----------



## Kathyy

Wow, thanks for the auction! I saved the page to study later. I have the AWL and some other leather bags down but know little about the coated canvas and fabric bags.


----------



## Nyria

Can you Dooney gals take a llok at this for me?
Please let me know if you need more pics.
Thanks =)


----------



## Nyria

Also - can anyone read what it says on this bag here that looks like the one I asked about?






All I get when I try to read it is:
Real Brass Nubs Selch Our
Fakes are Rat across the fabric.
(But I don't think that makes sense  )

Or - Real Brass nobs stick out
fakes are flat across the fabric ???


----------



## willworkforbags

Help! Auction ends in less than an hour! Is this D&B authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Dooney-Bo...oryZ3008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nyria

willworkforbags said:


> Help! Auction ends in less than an hour! Is this D&B authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Dooney-Bo...oryZ3008QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Did you get it?
This page seems to be pretty slow - sorry =(


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## angfento

Authenticate this please.. it looks real not enough pics though!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Dooney-and-...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nyria

angfento said:


> Authenticate this please.. it looks real not enough pics though!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Dooney-and-...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
2 comments on this 
a) What is with that mail in card that is pictured with it?  What's the point of that - is it suppose to show authenticity?  because he/she shows the exact same card with another bag (it;s bent in the exact same places)
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-NWT-Dooney-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

b) Why wouldn't someone who sells a lot of Dooney show all the proper tags and such?  That seems odd to me.


----------



## hopson1969

i just got these off of ebay and did not like them so i relisted them. someone sent me email saying these were fake. are these two items real or not hlep anyone


----------



## Shazarae

Just wondering if this is the correct interior on a Dooney Sac. I can post more pics if needed but the outside looks right to me I'm just iffy on the interior.

**Needed to add picture


----------



## willworkforbags

Auction ends in less than 10 minutes! Is this authentic??? http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## merika

willworkforbags said:


> Auction ends in less than 10 minutes! Is this authentic??? http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yes. No problem with it.


----------



## angelica

Shazarae said:


> Just wondering if this is the correct interior on a Dooney Sac. I can post more pics if needed but the outside looks right to me I'm just iffy on the interior.
> 
> **Needed to add picture


 

Hope it's not too late but yes the interior is authentic.  Tags are also good.


----------



## Nyria

Can somebody go one page back and answer my q's? Thanks =)


----------



## temo

This bag is so so cute! I don't know ANYTHING about D&B, but love that paisley interior! Is this authentic? Are there a lot of D&B fakes out there? (Didn't think there would be counterfeits, because of the price point).  . . .  Is there someone who can tell me a bit about this bag? . . . What about the paisley print?  . . . Are there other items in that print? . . . (Like scarves?)
Sorry for all the questions!  (. . .but, I haven't been grabbed like this by an inexpensive bag for a long time!!!) . . .Phew!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290155447265&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## Nyria

temo said:


> This bag is so so cute! I don't know ANYTHING about D&B, but love that paisley interior! Is this authentic? Are there a lot of D&B fakes out there? (Didn't think there would be counterfeits, because of the price point). . . . Is there someone who can tell me a bit about this bag? . . . What about the paisley print? . . . Are there other items in that print? . . . (Like scarves?)
> Sorry for all the questions! (. . .but, I haven't been grabbed like this by an inexpensive bag for a long time!!!) . . .Phew!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290155447265&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


 
I don't now anything about this particular bag - but I thinhk you need to see more pics - for sure you need to see the 'Dooney & Bourke' tag inside - and then perhaps a pic of the feet on the bottom and a close up of the duck FOB.


----------



## temo

Nyria said:


> I don't now anything about this particular bag - but I thinhk you need to see more pics - for sure you need to see the 'Dooney & Bourke' tag inside - and then perhaps a pic of the feet on the bottom and a close up of the duck FOB.


 
OK ,Thanks!  I'll ask for more photos.  These bags really ARE counterfeited then?


----------



## Nyria

ya - big time.
I've even gotten a fake Abercrombie sweater off of ebay - I was shocked because - as you say the price point is so low it seems like they woulnd't fake it - but that seems to make it almost easier!


----------



## temo

Nyria said:


> I don't now anything about this particular bag - but I thinhk you need to see more pics - for sure you need to see the 'Dooney & Bourke' tag inside - and then perhaps a pic of the feet on the bottom and a close up of the duck FOB.


 

Here's those pics:
What cha' think?


----------



## Nyria

temo said:


> Here's those pics:
> What cha' think?


 
Sorry to be a pain in the butt - but, I can't even read the tag - can you ask for one where you can see the writing? 
Tell the seller to use her 'macro' setting - the little tulip.


----------



## merika

temo said:


> Here's those pics:
> What cha' think?



This is good.  The paisley print came in the store bags with the white/cream tags (I think the outlet bags with the red tags had a different print inside)

These bags usually sell for about $200+.  It is worth buying.  I had one in red and returned it, now i'm kicking myself because it was such a great bag!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Nyria

So you don't think they'd have a fake out there then?  
I'm trying to learn about Dooney but there is so little info out there~


----------



## temo

Thanks Ladies! What do we know about that paisley print? Is there other products? ( I did see a wallet on ebay with the same print inside. Hmmm. . .)
Ever seen scarves? Do we know what year this bag came out? Does it have a name? Is the leather softer than the usual all weather leather?  Sorry for all the questions . . .but I'm wowed!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Kathyy

hopson, I am afraid the person that contacted you was correct, the purse and wallet are both fake. If you cannot pull the duck patches off the pieces, cut them and throw them away. Sorry, try asking before bidding here or on the ebay board. Real AWL is very nice to own!


----------



## Kathyy

temo, there is the cutest tassel tote with that pattern on the outside on ebay. I do love the print! It is a classic pattern perhaps you can find a scarf that isn't Dooney?


----------



## Nyria

Kathyy said:


> hopson, I am afraid the person that contacted you was correct, the purse and wallet are both fake. If you cannot pull the duck patches off the pieces, cut them and throw them away. Sorry, try asking before bidding here or on the ebay board. Real AWL is very nice to own!


 
How can you tell they are fake from those pics?  I often find Dooney's at thrift stores around here and I can't figure out how to tell just by looking at them like that (I look for a tag etc.) 
Thanks


----------



## Kathyy

There was a wonderful auction posted somewhere on this sub forum, a CD of photos of real and fake DB. Also try reading some of the guides on eBay. Some have photos, some have lists of things to look for.

Look for unlined leather, tan vinyl fabric backed pockets if bag is tan trimmed, brass hardware that is marked brass, it is rare to find magnetic closures. Seams may be covered with leather or fabric, rivets may be stamped DOONEYBOURKE, interior may be lined with tan vinyl, duck will be sewn on. Wallets have a stamp in a rectangle and the pockets have moire fabric lining in my experience. Bags are heavy! They are quality leather. The tan trim gets beat up unlike fake vinyl which looks good until it cracks.

I am where you are on Dooneys on so many brands. Sure is fun learning! Even more fun when you find the real thing. I was making notes and posting on a board before I bought when I was learning about classic leather Coach. My husband found the first real Dooney at a thrift store! Guess he was listening after all!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...ryZ47103QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nyria

I have read those ebay ones over and over again  
I can kind of get lucky around here at thrift stores because a lot of people don't even know what Dooney & Bourke is so they pass over it  
I gues it;s taken me about a year to distinguish LV so I'll have to start my brain up again for Dooney LOL
THANKS


----------



## midg613

hopson1969 said:


> i just got these off of ebay and did not like them so i relisted them. someone sent me email saying these were fake. are these two items real or not hlep anyone


 
fakes


----------



## angelica

Nyria said:


> 2 comments on this
> a) What is with that mail in card that is pictured with it? What's the point of that - is it suppose to show authenticity? because he/she shows the exact same card with another bag (it;s bent in the exact same places)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-NWT-Dooney-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> b) Why wouldn't someone who sells a lot of Dooney show all the proper tags and such? That seems odd to me.


 
Here's what I think:

a.  The yellow card is a mail in registration card.  It has the serial code of the bag on it and should match.  Outlet bags may not come with one as they are final sale/no repair only (and the majority of new dooneys from what I see are outlet bags).  The cards are always shoved into the small pocket/body of wristlet hence the bending.

b.  Some people may be unaware of the fakes.  Call me slow but I had no idea counterfeit dooneys existed before tpf.


----------



## Cocoapuff

Hello,

Is this fake? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220145924382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

The color says camel but looks nothing like the camel on the website at http://store.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=21276

perhaps camera differences?


----------



## wcofer28

I just bought that same exact bag this weekend, at the Williamsburg, VA outlet.  I paid $94 plus tax for it.  And that one looks just like mine.  The camel color in the outlet varied from bag to bag--some were light, some darker. Mine is a darker tan color.  LOVE this bag!


----------



## aliciabee23

Is this annalisa authentic?!?!  I would appreciate any help! I have never bought a Dooney bag and the large, green, annalisa is what I have been searching for! Thanks in advance ladies!!


----------



## aliciabee23

ahhh sorry here is the link for the above post!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cadillactaste

I had a question...This seller has NEW without tags......I am just new into Dooney...Their site I don't see any with the leather goose patch on the purse...(Is there a name for that goose/duck patch?) This seller calls this bag new...I thought the patch with the leather duck/goose was vintage bags...Embarressed by my ignorance~

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220146966467&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=012


----------



## KatsBags

Cadillactaste...that bag is a FAKE!!!!

Don't be embarassed...we all have to learn sometime.

BTW...it's a duck...because water rolls off their All Weather Leather bags like water off a duck's back


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## angelica

aliciabee23 said:


> Is this annalisa authentic?!?! I would appreciate any help! I have never bought a Dooney bag and the large, green, annalisa is what I have been searching for! Thanks in advance ladies!!


 
Authentic.  Lining, patch, and description tag are good.


----------



## cadillactaste

KatsBags said:


> Cadillactaste...that bag is a FAKE!!!!
> 
> Don't be embarassed...we all have to learn sometime.
> 
> BTW...it's a duck...because water rolls off their All Weather Leather bags like water off a duck's back


 

I appreciate your knowledge...Fake...I kind of wondered since they claimed new without tags and I hadn't seen a one on Ebay like it...

How can the people making Fakes use the duck leather patch on their product. I would think copywrite would keep that from happening. Is it because the patch has the name of Dooney and so it's not the exact same? I am off to search this site on vintage Dooneys...I find the older ones some are rather charming...(A friend of mine called and we discussed them and then started sending PM's of Dooney's back to each other...Which was quite fun!) She hadn't seen this one...And so I wanted to do the run down with you guys here...Much appreciated your advice...


----------



## cadillactaste

This one is ending soon...My question is...Is it authentic? And...Is this a good price? I am noticing a few Vintage styles catchin' my eye...

And what style is this called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160153385170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=006


----------



## Miss Kelly

Hello,

I am new here.  I have had All Weather Leather Dooney's for years, but just recently purchased four handbags from one seller on eBay.  One LV bag which is definitely a fraud which I found out so after the sale.  My question for those of you more familiar with these newer bags..... Could you please look at these auctions and give me your opinion?  PLEASE 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130142474489

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130142469657

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130142466474

I had purchased the bags and spent like $437. with the Seller.  She purchased the LV through eBay and says she purchased the Dooney's at an outlet.  The pink Dooney has a white tag (small) that reads Made in China.  I just have a very uneasy feeling...

Please help me !!!!


----------



## merika

^^1st and 3rd and definitely authentic.  Am not sure about the 2nd as I have never seen that design before.  1st and 3rd must have been purchased form the outlet because the bubble line went out of production a few months back.


----------



## Miss Kelly

The second (pink) one is the one with the made in china tags in it and the eye glass case, the i.d.case and also the hand bag.  There is another one of these bags on eBay.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170146117712&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

I just don't know.  

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Kathyy

cadillactaste said:


> This one is ending soon...My question is...Is it authentic? And...Is this a good price? I am noticing a few Vintage styles catchin' my eye...
> 
> And what style is this called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160153385170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=006



I have never seen this bag before! If you are really interested ask the seller for more information. Is there a fabric tag, what do the pockets look like, closeup of the hardware. I am doubting it is real considering the Coach listed that also looks like no Coach I have seen before.


----------



## Kathyy

Good luck Miss Kelly! The pink one looks to have the leather trimmed cell phone pocket, that is a good thing. Lining looks the right color.


----------



## n19drf

Can someone authenticate these please

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230169395052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280150080697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## Kathyy

n19drf said:


> Can someone authenticate these please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230169395052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280150080697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018



I just bought my very own Square Heart bag this week! Aside from mine being the large flap satchel type this one looks fine - buckle, lining, tag, cell pocket all similiar. 

I really have no idea on the hobo! The seller has authentic AWL wallets and bags so I personally would take the chance. Very cute in pink, that hobo!


----------



## n19drf

I love the hobo, but I thought AWL had brass hardware not nickel...Any thoughts


----------



## Kathyy

This is AWL2, things change.


----------



## n19drf

Thank you....
I'm going to give it a shot.  I REALLY want that AWL


----------



## wcofer28

Miss Kelly, that pink looks authentic--it is a QVC bag and I have the identical bag.  Looks to be a little bit used but a great price, I paid over $200 on QVC for it.  It is a great bag--huge!!  The one you linked to definitely looks authentic to me.  

n19drf, that pink hobo looks iffy to me, the round emblem looks different than any I've ever seen. I would hesitate to say it's a fake, but it just doesn't look totally right to me.


----------



## Kathyy

wcofer28 said:


> Miss Kelly, that pink looks authentic--it is a QVC bag and I have the identical bag.  Looks to be a little bit used but a great price, I paid over $200 on QVC for it.  It is a great bag--huge!!  The one you linked to definitely looks authentic to me.
> 
> n19drf, that pink hobo looks iffy to me, the round emblem looks different than any I've ever seen. I would hesitate to say it's a fake, but it just doesn't look totally right to me.


This is AWL2, looks like others I have seen. Round cute little purse in the middle. Other AWL2 on ebay look the same. I was trying to find AWL2 on wayback but having no luck today. But, as I wrote before I am no expert on AWL2 just that the seller has good AWL stuff.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## n19drf

The pink bag with the hearts is huge?  I was going to get it for my daughter.  How big is the thing?


----------



## wcofer28

No, I was responding to the questions about the pink signature bag someone else had posted.  That pink hearts bag is tiny I believe.


----------



## n19drf

Thanks.  Lost the AEL 2 bag.  I'm bummed!!!


----------



## angelica

n19drf said:


> Thanks. Lost the AEL 2 bag. I'm bummed!!!


 
Wish I saw this thread earlier because the pink AWL 2 hobo is 100% authentic.  It is from spring 2005 and many bags (I have one from this line) have that same round palladium coated emblem and lining.  The lining compared to my bag is identical.  Keep looking I hope you find another one.


----------



## Kathyy

Thanks for the information Angie. That seller had lots of good stuff, would stink if she was mixing real and fake.

That was a cute bag n19, but you know Dooney did make more than one of them, keep looking!


----------



## forenfinal

Dooney Bourke Red Nubuck Tote

Is this real?


----------



## n19drf

Thanks everyone, I'm still on the lookout for my AWL.  I'm lurking on EBAY every day!!!!  There are a few but I know nothing about AWL really.  I'll definately be looking for everyone's help. (I still wanted that pink hobo)


----------



## n19drf

Foren:
I'd ask for pics of the inside...


----------



## wcofer28

That red nubuck looks authentic, but like above, I'd ask for pics of the inside, and a close up of the creed patch. Dooney did make a bag that style 2-3 years ago in Nubuck and I've seen similar styles in my TJMaxx lately.


----------



## Pattie

Hi, I am finding this website very difficult to understand. I need to find information as to whether a Dooney&Bourke purse I purchased is in fact authenticate. How and where would I do this?,
Thanks,
Pattie


----------



## Kathyy

You post an auction's link here and the Dooney fans look at the auction and give opinions on whether it looks real or there is sufficient information listed to give an opinion.

If you look on eBay's home page there is a link to guides and reviews near the bottom of the left hand side. Search for Dooney and there are a number of guides listed.

This site or the Shoes, Purses and Accessories board on eBay are faster but looking through the guides is helpful as well.


----------



## wcofer28

^^You can also post your own pictures of the bag--outside, seams, inside, tag, that kind of thing, in this thread. Doesn't necessarily have to be an Ebay auction.


----------



## Kathyy

Yes, that is a very good point. Thanks.


----------



## sarahjean

These are the only photos the seller has. I've asked for more...


----------



## cristalena56

I recently won this purse and not received it yet(comes tom or sat), pretty sure its authentic, but just making sure

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140157244760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## purplekitty

^^I think you're safe, it looks real to me.


----------



## mdgirl

Hello,

Could someone help me out with this one? I have a dooney & bourke bag already so I know how they look but these pictures in this auction I cannot tell if this bag is real or not. 

Thanks,
MdGirL


----------



## couture_addict

mdgirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone help me out with this one? I have a dooney & bourke bag already so I know how they look but these pictures in this auction I cannot tell if this bag is real or not.
> 
> Thanks,
> MdGirL



Almost certainly authentic; just be sure to ask the seller if the red, white, and blue Dooney and Bourke tag is present inside the bag.


----------



## couture_addict

cristalena56 said:


> I recently won this purse and not received it yet(comes tom or sat), pretty sure its authentic, but just making sure
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140157244760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004



Looks authentic to me; check for the red, white, and blue D&B tag inside the bag when you get it


----------



## Kathyy

Make sure there is a stamped number/letter code on the back too!


----------



## calliestar

Hi, I'm new and was wondering if these bags are real.  I like the red one.  The seller is asking $80.00 for it.  Is that a good price?  Thank you


----------



## vikitty

Please post D&B authentication requests in the proper thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## calliestar

Hi, I'm new and was wondering if these bags are real. I like the red one. The seller is asking $80.00 for it. Is that a good price? Thank you


----------



## purplekitty

^^I think those are real, but more pictures of the inside, etc., would help a lot to be more certain.  I love the red bag, too!  They had those a while back at TJ Maxx for $100, so $80 is a good price!


----------



## calliestar

Thanks purplekitty,  I was going to meet with her in a few days to check them out.  What should I look for in the inside?  Thanks


----------



## mrsclark

Ok girls, I know nothing about authentication. I am very new to designer bags. And I still cant afford them! So is this really a D&B, I cant imagine them making a plastic bag. Sorry if I didnt post the link right!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## krissy14845

Yes the plastic bag is defiantly real its called the lunch bag, D&B actually have a line of plastic bags you can check them out at www.dooneyandbourke.com


----------



## mrsclark

Well awesome! DD will be so thrilled! Christmas shopping almost done!!


----------



## gypsumrose

Can anyone authenticate this for me? I want to make sure it's good before I leave feedback. I just got it in the mail today & it's gorgeous! The label inside is intact & convincing. The straps feel like good pliable leather.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250168493628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

Thanks so much!


----------



## Louis_gal

gypsumrose said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me? I want to make sure it's good before I leave feedback. I just got it in the mail today & it's gorgeous! The label inside is intact & convincing. The straps feel like good pliable leather.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250168493628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015
> 
> Thanks so much!


 

Yes!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## krissy14845

Definitely real and you got a great deal


----------



## cristalena56

I just bought a db purse at goodwill tonight, wondering if its authentic, and if it is, do you know anything about it. also how should i go about cleaning the pen marks in the inside, thanks!!! I couldnt get a clear picture on the zipper and its charm.











it says Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather





it says ykk





it also says Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather


----------



## krissy14845

hi, yes its real. I really cant tell you about it though other then its an older style.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

cristalena56 said:


> I just bought a db purse at goodwill tonight, wondering if its authentic, and if it is, do you know anything about it. also how should i go about cleaning the pen marks in the inside, thanks!!! I couldnt get a clear picture on the zipper and its charm.


It looks authentic to me. I had a similar bag made around the same time as that type of bag and the interior appears to be correct as well as the exterior. I used to work in the handbag dept at Hudsons (now Macy's) during the time when these were sold  and I truly think you snagged a great deal. In fact, I'm a little jealous. lol Even though you didn't ask, you may have been wondering if it was authentic because the inside pockets are not cowhide like the rest of the purse. Don't worry. D&B made them like that. I hope this rests your mind. Enjoy your purse!


----------



## cristalena56

thanks for the info!!! I only paid 3 dollars for it


----------



## cristalena56

PsychoBagLady said:


> It looks authentic to me. I had a similar bag made around the same time as that type of bag and the interior appears to be correct as well as the exterior. I used to work in the handbag dept at Hudsons (now Macy's) during the time when these were sold and I truly think you snagged a great deal. In fact, I'm a little jealous. lol Even though you didn't ask, you may have been wondering if it was authentic because the inside pockets are not cowhide like the rest of the purse. Don't worry. D&B made them like that. I hope this rests your mind. Enjoy your purse!


 
do you know what the lining ion the sides is made out of, because their are pen marks that i want to see about getting them removed. maybe go get a professional to clean it, some how??  and the outside i was told maybe a baby wipe to clean it??


----------



## PsychoBagLady

cristalena56 said:


> do you know what the lining ion the sides is made out of, because their are pen marks that i want to see about getting them removed. maybe go get a professional to clean it, some how?? and the outside i was told maybe a baby wipe to clean it??


 Now I'm not sure about that. I thought the inside of the purse was just the inside of the cowhide. But the pockets - I don't know if they are some type of nylon or if it is coated canvas. I'm sorry. I also don't know anything about the baby wipes from personal experience. There are many tpf'ers who use them. Maybe they will see this thread and give a better a opinion.


----------



## Kathyy

> I just bought a db purse at goodwill tonight, wondering if its authentic, and if it is, do you know anything about it. also how should i go about cleaning the pen marks in the inside, thanks!!! I couldnt get a clear picture on the zipper and its charm.



I just saw a photo of this bag and the owner posted a photo of a paper sticker under the pocket that had carpet on it. So this is a carpet bag! Look under the pockets, maybe it is still there! 

The lining is the back of the leather so is very sturdy. You could try to remove the ink marks with nail polish remover, hair spray or rubbing alcohol but it is likely to just smear.

The pockets on most Dooneys are fabric backed vinyl. Look at the wrong side, you see the knit backing.

You are not supposed to use anything but a damp cloth on this leather. It is tumbled to shrink the pores so it is water repellent. *If* it isn't go ahead and use that baby wipe or saddle soap. Old Dooneys lose the water repellent quality. The dye on the leather may be wearing off as well.

Congratulations on your find. This is a beautiful bag.


----------



## cadillactaste

I think this handbag is rather cute...Can anyone authenticate it for me?


----------



## jj7madrid

Can anyone authenticate this handbag?? THanks!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9720&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Kathyy

cadillactaste, do you have the bag in hand? Look for a tag inside, ask the seller. This is a newer line that ought to have it. Looks like a glove leather bag to me. Very nice leather. Is the buckle a working one?

jj7madrid, nobody that knows that designer will see your post. Repost in a new post if there isn't a sticky for the designer. Sorry!


----------



## disney16

cadillactaste said:


> I think this handbag is rather cute...Can anyone authenticate it for me?


 

Cute bag and I am pretty sure that it's authentic.


----------



## avian

Hi Dooney experts - I got a Lg Compartment AWL bag in bright red a long time ago. Love the color but I can not fit all my junk in it..I carry 3 hardshell glass cases plus..I would like to sell but do you know if these bags were faked? I would be happy to show you pics but have no idea how to do that. I do not want to be involved in fakes ever so if there is a chance, I will not list it. There is an ivory one on ebay just like it. Let me know if you know of any way I could positively verify..thnx in advance!


----------



## madebymelanie

I'm trying to find my way around - thank you for all your patience!  Anyone have a clue on these two? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180178684668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290177522261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019


----------



## Kathyy

Avian, could you try to link the auction? Not sure what the bag looks like.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## madebymelanie

Can anyone authenticate these 2 items?

doodle it:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290177522261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019

pink flap:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180178684668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008


----------



## AngelinaW

Looks like this Dooney & Bourke is a FAKE  
and ebay thought so too... since if you click on the link it has been REMOVED


----------



## glitter76grl

Any help authenticating this Dooney would be much appreciated...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250190790443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Thanks So Much!


----------



## Kathyy

glitter76grl said:


> Any help authenticating this Dooney would be much appreciated...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250190790443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> Thanks So Much!



I have no personal experience with this bag. I have read about it, concensus is the lining is fine and Dooney did do a line with it. Without seeing more detail I could not say whether the bag is real or not. The tag, the feet, the hardware, pockets............:s


----------



## librarybook507

Does this seem authentic? Love the color, but I'm a newbie who has been burned before...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9193&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## librarybook507

*Re: **Authenticate This Dooney & Bourke item!*** 
Does this seem authentic? Love the color, but I'm a newbie who has been burned before... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tab%3DWatching

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## HecallsmeB

Hi there . . . I didn't see the word AUTHENTIC anywhere in the auction? Did I miss it?


----------



## librarybook507

it says guaranteed authentic in the description... new with tags, etc. but we know what that is worth...


----------



## librarybook507

is this the wrong hangtag... other nile bags seem to have the tan pattern...


----------



## yyz

Well here are the items that I am trying to see if they are real for my wife for Chrismas.
To see what happened to me check the post under Ebay Forum. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/just-got-burned-on-ebay-218609.html

I just want to thank all of you for your time and trouble.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=200183160331&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

and also this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=230202406161&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

and also this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=260191292267&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Thank you from someone that really does need all of your help.

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## Kathyy

While this is definitely only an opinion I am not crazy about the Zebra Safari. The photo on the Macy*s bag doesn't show a metal plaque on the front.

The other two auctions show good photos of the tag.

Good luck, wait for somebody who knows these bags better!


----------



## asiankatie

Someone HELP! 

been selling a lot of my LV items, so have a little cash. Wanna buy my mom a gift...

http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-DOONEY...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does this look real?


----------



## treasurehoard

Is this bag authentic? Thanks


----------



## dhsbnd

Is this an authentic Dooney? Contacted Seller they claim it is authentic, the only thing I am worried about is that it does not have the Duck FOB.  I am not  sure if it even is supposed to have the Duck Fob. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350003546962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022


----------



## wcofer28

treasurehoard, that looks authentic to me!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## agreenst

Is this authentic? I only know a little about authenticating a dooney, but there aren't many pictures and i've _never_ seen this awesome color combo before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Dooney-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kathyy

agreenst said:


> Is this authentic? I only know a little about authenticating a dooney, but there aren't many pictures and i've _never_ seen this awesome color combo before.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Footed-Multi-Color-Bag-Pre-Ownd_W0QQitemZ230207421642QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Absolutely without a doubt FAKE!
I think it is copying the Teton bags. They have multicolors and zigzag trim. I haven't ever seen the Norfolk style in Teton though.


----------



## agreenst

Kathyy said:


> Absolutely without a doubt FAKE!
> I think it is copying the Teton bags. They have multicolors and zigzag trim. I haven't ever seen the Norfolk style in Teton though.


It's a good thing i completely forgot about the auction then! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dreaming01

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


.......hello.....i am new to this forum.....but i am a platinum powerseller of dooney handbags on ebay.....i only sell authentic handbags    and paypal accepts my letters of authenticity due to my expertise in this area ....and i have sold 5000 authentic dooney and bourke handbags......if ever i can be  of assistance....please let me know....my ebay seller i.d.   is   dreaming_of_diamonds.........i am always eager to help  and prevents fakes from being sold to people.....donna


----------



## jojo2wheels

I just bought this D&B bag on eBay as I thought it was cute.  I don't know anything about the D&B brand though.  Is it a high end brand in the US?  How old would it be? How much would this bag have cost new?  Is it real (not many photos to go on, I know!)?  What kind of age person would use it?  I hope I haven't bought too 'young' for me!!  Thanks for your advice..


----------



## sinniebunnie

librarybook507 said:


> Does this seem authentic? Love the color, but I'm a newbie who has been burned before...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200182639193&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> Thanks for any advice.




yup auth but its from the bayou collection. the croco has a different texture. similar in the center but on the outer its different

below is my bayou barrel i love the smell of dooney leather


----------



## Dollie

hey guys! can anyone tell me if this is authentic? thanks so much!


----------



## Kathyy

Looks fine to me. Very cute bag. 

Grumbling now, I check this forum daily - how did I not see this post until today???


----------



## givewow

how about this dooney ladies... TIA
<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-13%20g/2-13g167.jpg">
<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-13 g/2-13g156.jpg">
<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-13 g/2-13g116.jpg">
<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-13 g/2-13g115.jpg">
<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-13 g/2-13g114.jpg">


----------



## treasurehoard

Is this real?  Thanks!


----------



## jcmurp

Just bought these for my wife at a thrift store as she likes purses especialy of course coach,dooney etc. But,I would like to know 
1 do they look real
2 what are the names/models
I recently bought a dooney at another thrift store and it was a fake(she did not like that) but hey I tried right?
anyway any help before I give them to her please
thanks
P.S in taking the pics of the other I found out it was a carrier r701 BO
but here it is


----------



## Kathyy

Treasurehorde wait for more opinions. The tag looks okay to me except I haven't seen it stamped so crooked before.

jcmurp, you did good. Nice bags you found! Glad to see the sticker on the Carrier, that has got to be the right name! The cut tag means it is from the outlet. I haven't seen AWL made outside the US much, has to be one of the last AWL made. The other is from the Cavalry series, there are two sizes of the hard bottom type [this one is the smaller], a tiny belt bag and at least one round bottom soft bag around.

My DH found my first TS Dooney. I had to buy it but he is the one that found it.


----------



## jcmurp

Thanks Kathyy.Glad to hear. She will be happy
again thanks a million.


----------



## kaenhu

Is this real? 

Thank you!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/dooney-and-bour...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kathyy

kaenhu, no idea! One photo, brand new seller? I would ask for more photos and only bid if seller replied.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Myblackbag

Kathyy said:


> jcmurp, you did good. Nice bags you found! Glad to see the sticker on the Carrier, that has got to be the right name! The cut tag means it is from the outlet. I haven't seen AWL made outside the US much, has to be one of the last AWL made. The other is from the Cavalry series, there are two sizes of the hard bottom type [this one is the smaller], a tiny belt bag and at least one round bottom soft bag around.


 
You really know your D&B *Kathyy*!!!  I used to own that exact bag from the Cavalry series years ago, I think that style is called the Spectator.


----------



## Kathyy

Thank you myblackbag. I love Dooney but have outgrown it. Too small for me now.

I have a small Spectator with the leather tab/brass button closing. Do you happen to know what that one was called? It was my first Dooney and I wore it for a year straight. Then I caught the purse bug and got a seriously wandering eye.


----------



## louislover260

Ok... So just last night I fell in love with this bag... it's rare... and amazing... HOWEVER- it DOESN'T have a serial number... does that mean it's a fake?!  This is my first time buying vintage dooney from online, I usually buy it at Von Maur... 


If it IS a fake (which I hope not) since I sent her the payment only a few hours ago... is there a way to cancel that on PayPal!?!


I am soooo nervous!!!!!!!!!! I am like flipping out... I pride myself in NEVER carrying or owning fakes... and this is HORRIBLE!!!

PLEASE HELP!!

(I promise I'm not crazy... just stressed and tired!) lol


----------



## cocogirl07

Do you have a pic?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Hey you!

Do me a quick favor...take a deep breath...that's good, that's good...ok, now...

You'll be ok!!!  I promise!!!  If you got pics, we can help you out, or just post the link...that will be quicker!!!


----------



## louislover260

YAY! It's sunnyfreckles!  That brought a much needed smile to my face!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=380011065661&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

here is the link guys!


----------



## cristalena56

that tag is right.. i would say authentic.... i compared it to my vintage dooney


----------



## louislover260

Really? Even though it doesn't have a serial number?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ditto with christalena56!  My Mom's friend had one just like it!

Nice bumpin' in to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh...and look at the feedback!  Wouldn't have that if the seller was sellin' fakes!


----------



## louislover260

Thanks sunnyfreckles!  I hope this is the real deal lol


----------



## louislover260

SunnyFreckles said:


> Oh...and look at the feedback! Wouldn't have that if the seller was sellin' fakes!


 

True, but she sells mostly clothes... i hope its real!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

louislover260 said:


> True, but she sells mostly clothes... i hope its real!


 
I think you can rest your lil' heart!    Now, be prepared to post some modeling pics when you get it!


----------



## louislover260

Thanks sunnyfreckles! You have been a great help!  BTW, what are you doing up so late?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

louislover260 said:


> Thanks sunnyfreckles! You have been a great help! BTW, what are you doing up so late?


 
Oh, you know...stressin' at work, so I can't sleep...my parents are coming to town tomorrow and I had to clean house!!!!!  I am just online catchin' up on MySpace and seein' what I am missing around here!

How about you?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## louislover260

eh... just hanging out, doin a little myspace, some TPF and ebay lol... WHOA crazy thursday night!  someone stop me! lol


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I always say that Thursday night I can stay up til whenever cause tomorrow is Friday and well, that's it for the week!

PM me your myspace id...I'll add you!


----------



## louislover260

YAY! Myspace buddies! lol


----------



## SunnyFreckles

louislover260 said:


> YAY! Myspace buddies! lol


----------



## louislover260

Any other opinions?!


----------



## anneonimiss

Did you get it?


----------



## louislover260

Yes, I got it.  Do you think it is authentic?


----------



## anneonimiss

Looks safe to me.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## louislover260

Yay!


----------



## Grace123

It's real. In fact, you got one of the "Made in the USA" Dooneys and they ROCK! Congrats to you!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

It's authentic, my mom had one like that when I was younger. The Made in USA Dooneys are great!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Yeah, it's legit. I don't know the date but D&B didn't start putting serial numbers on the bags till years after they were in production. In fact the very early bags don't even have the Made in the U.S.A. tags even though they were made in the USA. 

That's a great bag. And you got it for a great price. Congratulations and enjoy it!


----------



## louislover260

Thanks guys!! I am so excited!  Look in my bag showcase to see pics!


----------



## ijmoran

I have an authentic Dooney and was not aware of serial numbers.  Where are they?  Thanks for the information.


----------



## BigPurseSue

The serial number is stamped on the back of the cloth Dooney & Bourke tag that's sewn inside the bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bruinsfan

The purse is the real deal.  Enjoy!


----------



## ijmoran

ijmoran said:


> I have an authentic Dooney and was not aware of serial numbers.  Where are they?  Thanks for the information.



Oooo, I never knew they had serial numbers.  I learned something new!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## DamierLover

authenic...No doubt here.


----------



## swinginstyle

Can someone authentic this Dooney for me? Unfortunately, it didn't come a D&B tag with a number.



























Thanks. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Kathyy

Your bag seems to be this one from QVC. What do you think? Strange it has no tag, most Dooneys do.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail


----------



## Kathyy

Well that didn't work. Here is the catalog number A00165. A00165, in case that cut/paste is screwy again!


----------



## swinginstyle

Thank you very much


----------



## Indigowaters

Can someone authenticate this bag for me?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOUR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tinkerbell9245

I tried looking this up, and maybe my memory is bad but did dooney and bourke ever make this style/pattern together?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Doone...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## Go Bear

Hi all -- first post ever, so please excuse me if I'm not doing this correctly!

I'm looking for authentication on this little Dooney & Bourke item I picked up secondhand. Thanks!


----------



## DamierLover

Treasure...really on the fence on that one and going with a no just from my gut...being a 20 year D & B veteran helps also...


----------



## angfento

Please authenticate...http://cgi.ebay.com/LN-DOONEY-BOURK...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angfento

Another one..http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-T...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kittypurse

Humm let me check it


----------



## swinginstyle

Could someone tell me what this pattern is?






Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## cristalena56

Go Bear said:


> Hi all -- first post ever, so please excuse me if I'm not doing this correctly!
> 
> I'm looking for authentication on this little Dooney & Bourke item I picked up secondhand. Thanks!


looks good to me.. and i see the rainbow zipper


----------



## louislover260

Please authenticate this, and give me any additional information that you know about the bag!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110247299808

Please and thank you!


----------



## gro3602

See above stickies for the D and B section


----------



## louislover260

Please authenticate this, and give me any additional information that you know about the bag!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=110247299808

Please and thank you!


----------



## louislover260

I posted there, but I really need to know fast!


----------



## louislover260

Does anyone know???


----------



## design4

Can someone help authenticate this dooney and bourke bag


----------



## Kathyy

design, it doesn't look good to me. I bet the pockets are white pebbled stuff not tan leather. I be there isn't a cloth tag with the company's name inside. The tan trim looks like vinyl, are there any scratches or scuffs on it? The stitching looks wrong as well.
Post#259 in this thread shows what the leather and details look like on All Weather Leather.


----------



## Kathyy

Sorry, hope you find a good one next time.


----------



## Dulee2005mm

I sold my satchel like this one because of that scratch and zipper.

------------------
Dul


http://fasttrackitc.com/sp/


----------



## pzold

Hi,

I know nothing about Dooney & Bourke items...I'm a Coach person myself. But my daughter has a handbag I'm trying to get accessories for. Could someone PLEASE authenicate these? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!..The first one looks "YELLOW" and the seller said it was "cream"??? There are several like this on e-bay now...330238743962, 130225157343 which concern me.  I know that is a red flag for Coach.  Anyway, here are the links to the accessories I would like to get her.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330238741459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

http://cgi.ebay.com/DB-Dooney-Bourke-White-IT-Zip-Wallet-WI188-FREE_W0QQitemZ350063502790QQihZ022QQcategoryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-White-Skinny-Coin-Purse-BNWT-Style-W19_W0QQitemZ200226475792QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-WHITE-IT-LARGE-CELL-PHONE-WRISTLET_W0QQitemZ380030771877QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## louislover260

Hey pzgold...

yes they are all real, but i would wait around for stuff in better condition.  

 hope I helped! good luck!


----------



## design4

Is this dooney and Bourke bag authentic I was told that it is an older bag and that it doesn't have an inside tag, but it used to have a FOB


----------



## Kathyy

I used to have one like that. Looks absolutely right to me. I had one with the removable handles that had the fabric label. I don't think this one would have the label but if it did it is on the left hand side near the top of the bag - VERY hard to spot. Fobs are meaningless, a crook could easily put a real fob on a fake bag. While pretty they flop around and annoy me no end. Enjoy the pretty bag!


----------



## Cinnahun

That Dooney is real.  I had the same one and the FOB drove me bonkerz so I tossed it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## louislover260

Tossed the fob?!?!?!  That is like... throwing away a small child!


----------



## BABYY

Please help  Thanks in advance

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/yadadaabooboo/pictures076.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/yadadaabooboo/pictures077.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/yadadaabooboo/pictures078.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/yadadaabooboo/pictures079.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/yadadaabooboo/pictures080.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/yadadaabooboo/pictures081.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa239/yadadaabooboo/pictures082.jpg


----------



## louislover260

real


----------



## Me0w

Can someone help me out? I've started my christmas shopping (I know I start early). This is for a really good friend. And I wanted to be sure it was authentic. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260246649583


----------



## louislover260

Hey Meow... ask for pics of the red white and blue tag inside, and also ask for close ups of the a. hardware b. the tag attached on the outside c. anything saying dooney and bourke!

and i will be able to help you!


----------



## jbennett562

Hi Can someone help me out with this one?? TIA!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180252151425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## louislover260

jbennett562 said:


> Hi Can someone help me out with this one?? TIA!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180252151425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


 
I would DEFINITELY ask for more pics!!!!


----------



## jbennett562

louislover260 said:


> I would DEFINITELY ask for more pics!!!!



Thx!


----------



## louislover260

louislover260 said:


> I would DEFINITELY ask for more pics!!!!


 

ouch! I hope I didn't come off as rude!!!  lol


----------



## design4

Hi, I have 2 more dooneys


----------



## louislover260

The first is most likely fake... ask for a close up of the hardware, and the red white and blue tag as well... also a close up of the mallard on the front...

the second one looks ok.  Again... ask for close ups of the things I mentioned earlier...

and also ask for a pic of the bottom of both bags... if 4 or 6 feet.. probably real...

if 5... probably fake (unless a REALLY old dooney!)

Good Luck!


----------



## Me0w

seller won't give me extra pics (says her daughter is the one who does them). She guarantees its authenticity and she has decent feedback. Should I trust her?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260246649583


----------



## louislover260

I would go ahead and trust her... but make sure that she will take a return if it turns out to be not authentic..

It's a SUPER cute bag!


----------



## Kathyy

design4 said:


> Hi, I have 2 more dooneys


I am not sure this was answered so am doing it this way. Both bags are definitely without a doubt not real Dooneys. Sorry. AWL wallets are lined in smooth brown leather and have a rectangular stamp with Dooney&Bourke inside. Dooney handles don't have rivets in them. I could go on and on. Here a couple of thumbnails of those two points.


----------



## louislover260

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250257177273

Please and thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Kathyy

Absolutely authentic louislover260!


----------



## Miss D.I.

Hi girls, this picture is terrible of Dooney bag and accesories, but this is all the seller sent me (its a craigslist ad).  Can you tell me what details of the bag/specific pictures I need to ask for from her in order to tell if this is authentic?  Looks like it is a little pouch, a bucket bag, and a cell phone holder...thanks in advance!


----------



## louislover260

wow... she couldn't taken a more blurry photo! 

let's see... 

you need to ask for a pic of the zipper, make sure that it's a rainbow zipper in metal NOT plastic!

Also, make sure the linings are light blue, and ask for a picture of the bottom of the bag, Dooney ALWAYS uses either 4 or 6 feet, the only time they used 5 was WAY long ago...

also, ask for a pic of the red, white, and blue tag, and the Authenticity code, and also, ask for a pic of the Heart fob on each piece... I have some Dooney and Bourke IT items you can compare it too... 




WELL... I hope I helped!  Hopefully this bag is a steal!


----------



## Miss D.I.

louislover260 said:


> wow... she couldn't taken a more blurry photo!
> 
> let's see...
> 
> you need to ask for a pic of the zipper, make sure that it's a rainbow zipper in metal NOT plastic!
> 
> Also, make sure the linings are light blue, and ask for a picture of the bottom of the bag, Dooney ALWAYS uses either 4 or 6 feet, the only time they used 5 was WAY long ago...
> 
> also, ask for a pic of the red, white, and blue tag, and the Authenticity code, and also, ask for a pic of the Heart fob on each piece... I have some Dooney and Bourke IT items you can compare it too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL... I hope I helped!  Hopefully this bag is a steal!



THANKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  can I PM you with pics to compare to IF she even sends them to me?


----------



## louislover260

OF COURSE!  I would LOVE to help you out!  I hope she does! That is a FABULOUS set!


----------



## mtime88

louislover260 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250257177273
> 
> Please and thank you!



Authentic!


----------



## MeetMeAtTheMall

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-T...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA! I know nothing about Dooney any help would be appreciated!


----------



## louislover260

hey meetmeatthemall...  we def need clearer pics... of the fob, zipper, and pics of the inside  Then we can help you!


----------



## CherryBeeMamma6

Is this real?






This is the only pic she has I will ask her for more


----------



## louislover260

Hey Cherrybee....

Ok, the colors DO lineup on the outside... and I see that it also has the rainbow zipper... so far it is authentic!

When you ask her for more pics ask her for a pic of the red, white, blue tag... and the inside...

But I am almost certain that it's authentic!  And that vachetta is in WONDERFUL condition!  

Congrats!!!


----------



## baglady2379

I have included several photos of what I think is a real North/South Shoulder Bag - m/n R284SA.  It looks pretty good to me but I don't know much about D&B and couldn't find much about it online.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## louislover260

It looks good to me... but ask what country the bag was made in...

It's a stunning piece!


----------



## louislover260

louislover260 said:


> Hey pzgold...
> 
> yes they are all real, but i would wait around for stuff in better condition.
> 
> hope I helped! good luck!


 
WOW! I just looked back at all of the bags you asked about, and they were in perfect condition!  WHAT WAS I THINKING?!?! lol


----------



## sufarwafer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...05030&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Bidding

I know you can't see much, but what's it looking like?

TIA.


----------



## louislover260

sufarwafer said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150262005030&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DBidding
> 
> I know you can't see much, but what's it looking like?
> 
> TIA.


 

I'm not really familiar with that line... I would ask for better pics!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## nina nasution

anybody knows about http://www.discount-designers.com or http://www.kelleyboutiques.com the both site can be trusted....please help me...coz i wanna buy gucci positano from this site.

relly need help.

thanks.
nina


----------



## samc123

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-R...ryZ45260QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 150263331418	

Thanks soooo much!!!!


----------



## samc123

is it real?  sorry the auction is ending soon....


----------



## samc123

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Ra...QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 150263331418	

Thanks soooo much!!!!


----------



## Swanky

there's a thread provided above for D&B questions


----------



## louislover260

samc123 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Ra...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Item number: 150263331418
> 
> Thanks soooo much!!!!


 

Good as Gold!! Enjoy your new Hearts Coin/ID holder!


----------



## nalinig

Can someone authenticate a Dooney and Bourke bag for me. I'm a newbie at this.


----------



## louislover260

yeah do you have a link


----------



## Mom2CM3

Hi!

I don't often post here, but I know this forum has a multitude of bag experts, so I thought I'd come to the best place with the most wealth of knowledge. 

I made a trip to TJ Maxx today, and on a whim, bought the below Dooney bag. I know that TJ Maxx, by law, has to sell authentic Dooney bags. 

However, when I brought it home, upon closer inspection, I saw that the bag does not have its red, white, and blue label inside the bag which normally has the bag's ID number. Do Dooney bags ALWAYS have to have that tag inside the bag?

On the red Dooney tag, it is described as a Small Buckle Satchel. The style number is MG36 RD. I purchased this for $119.99 plus tax, and it normally retails for $210.00. Inside the bag, below the zipper, it says 'Dooney & Bourke' in a light blue, serif font on the leather trim, then it says 'Made In Italy' beneath that.

Lastly, the bottom of the bag has five feet. I thought that Dooney bags typically have an 'even' number of feet on the bag, if they have feet at all. I have enclosed a photo of this bag. Can anyone tell whether this is a legitimate bag?

I appreciate any input you can provide, as I want to ensure that the money I have spent is on an authentic bag. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Nat

There's a stickied thread for Dooney's at the top of this forum. Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...ey-and-bourke-item-118342-22.html#post6975473


----------



## Mom2CM3

Woops...posted this earlier and didn't see this thread...

Hi!

I don't often post here, but I know this forum has a multitude of bag experts, so I thought I'd come to the best place with the most wealth of knowledge. 

I made a trip to TJ Maxx today, and on a whim, bought the below Dooney bag. I know that TJ Maxx, by law, has to sell authentic Dooney bags. 

However, when I brought it home, upon closer inspection, I saw that the bag does not have its red, white, and blue label inside the bag which normally has the bag's ID number. Do Dooney bags ALWAYS have to have that tag inside the bag?

On the red Dooney tag, it is described as a Small Buckle Satchel. The style number is MG36 RD. I purchased this for $119.99 plus tax, and it normally retails for $210.00. Inside the bag, below the zipper, it says 'Dooney & Bourke' in a light blue, serif font on the leather trim, then it says 'Made In Italy' beneath that.

Lastly, the bottom of the bag has five feet. I thought that Dooney bags typically have an 'even' number of feet on the bag, if they have feet at all. I have enclosed a photo of this bag. Can anyone tell whether this is a legitimate bag?

I appreciate any input you can provide, as I want to ensure that the money I have spent is on an authentic bag. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Sadie508

Hi,
I am thinking about bidding on this bag on ebay. It ends in 2 and half hours. 
it is the Double Buckle tote in Ivy. 
The ivy color is dark green and the leather is dark brown. 
But, In the picture the leather looks purplish it too me.
Is this bag an authentic double buckle tote?
I would love any input. I am new to dooney and bourke


----------



## Sadie508

I am not sure how to make the pics thumbnails though.


----------



## digby723

just post a link from the auction to here *Sadie*


----------



## louislover260

Mom2CM3 said:


> Woops...posted this earlier and didn't see this thread...
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I don't often post here, but I know this forum has a multitude of bag experts, so I thought I'd come to the best place with the most wealth of knowledge.
> 
> I made a trip to TJ Maxx today, and on a whim, bought the below Dooney bag. I know that TJ Maxx, by law, has to sell authentic Dooney bags.
> 
> However, when I brought it home, upon closer inspection, I saw that the bag does not have its red, white, and blue label inside the bag which normally has the bag's ID number. Do Dooney bags ALWAYS have to have that tag inside the bag?
> 
> On the red Dooney tag, it is described as a Small Buckle Satchel. The style number is MG36 RD. I purchased this for $119.99 plus tax, and it normally retails for $210.00. Inside the bag, below the zipper, it says 'Dooney & Bourke' in a light blue, serif font on the leather trim, then it says 'Made In Italy' beneath that.
> 
> Lastly, the bottom of the bag has five feet. I thought that Dooney bags typically have an 'even' number of feet on the bag, if they have feet at all. I have enclosed a photo of this bag. Can anyone tell whether this is a legitimate bag?
> 
> I appreciate any input you can provide, as I want to ensure that the money I have spent is on an authentic bag. Thanks so much for your help!!!


 
i am STUMPED on this one!  The only line that I know of being made in Italy, is their high end line Alto.  I have not seen this bag before... and the fonts sound a little off.  The leather also looks a little too shiney.

Here is what I would do in your case... send the bag to Dooney and Bourke.  They will send you a letter of authentication in the mail when you recieve the bag back.  If you get it back and the TJ MAXX reciept return date is overdue, set up a dispute with your CC company, (if that's how you paid)

in the meantime, can you post more pics?


this is a good course of action


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## louislover260

Sadie508 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about bidding on this bag on ebay. It ends in 2 and half hours.
> it is the Double Buckle tote in Ivy.
> The ivy color is dark green and the leather is dark brown.
> But, In the picture the leather looks purplish it too me.
> Is this bag an authentic double buckle tote?
> I would love any input. I am new to dooney and bourke


 

I think I know which bag you are talking about, if it is the same one, then yes, the bag is authentic.


----------



## cristalena56

Mom2CM3 said:


> Woops...posted this earlier and didn't see this thread...
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I don't often post here, but I know this forum has a multitude of bag experts, so I thought I'd come to the best place with the most wealth of knowledge.
> 
> I made a trip to TJ Maxx today, and on a whim, bought the below Dooney bag. I know that TJ Maxx, by law, has to sell authentic Dooney bags.
> 
> However, when I brought it home, upon closer inspection, I saw that the bag does not have its red, white, and blue label inside the bag which normally has the bag's ID number. Do Dooney bags ALWAYS have to have that tag inside the bag?
> 
> On the red Dooney tag, it is described as a Small Buckle Satchel. The style number is MG36 RD. I purchased this for $119.99 plus tax, and it normally retails for $210.00. Inside the bag, below the zipper, it says 'Dooney & Bourke' in a light blue, serif font on the leather trim, then it says 'Made In Italy' beneath that.
> 
> Lastly, the bottom of the bag has five feet. I thought that Dooney bags typically have an 'even' number of feet on the bag, if they have feet at all. I have enclosed a photo of this bag. Can anyone tell whether this is a legitimate bag?
> 
> I appreciate any input you can provide, as I want to ensure that the money I have spent is on an authentic bag. Thanks so much for your help!!!


 hmmmm i have never seen this bag before... I agree with louis about sending it to DB for authentication... can you take more pictures and post? thanks!


----------



## n19drf

Did Mauro Governa make a bag for Dooney? If so, when? My Mom just bought a suede one from Ebay. It's really nice...looks real to me, but I've never heard of it.


----------



## bag-princess

> I saw that the bag does not have its red, white, and blue label inside the bag which normally has the bag's ID number. Do Dooney bags ALWAYS have to have that tag inside the bag?


no they don't always have that tag in them - and most will not when they are purchased at an outlet store. not having one doesn't mean the bag isn't real. it simply means that dooney has had it removed so that they will know it was an outlet purchase. having said that - i have never seen this bag before or anything like it from D&B!


----------



## GraciesMom

I know nothing about D&B bags so is there anyway to tell if this is authentic from these pics?

Thanks!


----------



## louislover260

This is fake. This is a Coach Carly/Dooney Giraffe Sac Hybrid... VERY fake... slightly cute... but fake!




GraciesMom said:


> I know nothing about D&B bags so is there anyway to tell if this is authentic from these pics?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## louislover260

bag-princess said:


> no they don't always have that tag in them - and most will not when they are purchased at an outlet store. not having one doesn't mean the bag isn't real. it simply means that dooney has had it removed so that they will know it was an outlet purchase. having said that - i have never seen this bag before or anything like it from D&B!


 

ACTUALLY... the bags at the outlets DO have the tags, they just cut them in half when they are sent off to the outlets


----------



## candy4breakfast

Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? It looks good to me but I don't know much about D&B.

http://i14.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/fc/ea/dab9_1_sbl.JPG

http://i22.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/fc/ea/e155_1_sbl.JPG

http://i7.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/fc/ea/dd6d_1_sbl.JPG

http://i24.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/fc/eb/e2f2_1_sbl.JPG

http://i12.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/fc/eb/f064_1_sbl.JPG


----------



## bag-princess

> ACTUALLY... the bags at the outlets DO have the tags, they just cut them in half when they are sent off to the outlets




not all of them do this. my sister has a friend that works at an outlet and they were told to completely remove the tag from the bag.


----------



## Kathyy

candy4breakfast said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? It looks good to me but I don't know much about D&B.
> 
> http://i14.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/fc/ea/dab9_1_sbl.JPG
> 
> http://i22.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/fc/ea/e155_1_sbl.JPG
> 
> http://i7.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/fc/ea/dd6d_1_sbl.JPG
> 
> http://i24.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/fc/eb/e2f2_1_sbl.JPG
> 
> http://i12.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/fc/eb/f064_1_sbl.JPG



Absolutely authentic! Love the color combo on it.


----------



## pursefann0117

what do you girls think of this one?  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150268280050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=005


----------



## sophiegray

what can you say about this?





TIA!!!


----------



## louislover260

pursefann0117 said:


> what do you girls think of this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150268280050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=005


 

DEF ask for more pics!  Ask for one of the fob, a clear close up of the duck patch, the interior, and the hardware, also the DB tag inside!


----------



## louislover260

sophiegray said:


> what can you say about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


 

Looks good from a distance... but ask for more pics!


----------



## louislover260

bag-princess said:


> not all of them do this. my sister has a friend that works at an outlet and they were told to completely remove the tag from the bag.


 

Very odd... though I am sure this doesn't happen alot.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## pursefann0117

louislover260 said:


> DEF ask for more pics! Ask for one of the fob, a clear close up of the duck patch, the interior, and the hardware, also the DB tag inside!


 

ok...she uploaded more pics.  what are we thinking about this purse?


----------



## pursefann0117

sorry...here's the link...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150268280050&ssPa geName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=005


----------



## candy4breakfast

I forgot to bid on the last bag in time, so... can anyone authenticate this one for me? thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Equestria...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bag-princess

re:the black equestrian

that bag is real - and someone got it for a steal!!!


----------



## Petite-Chic

This is a vintage Dooney I've had for awhile but never had checked out. Is this real? It has an old Connecticut address instead of the creed and no duck mark, no inside pocket, just 2 outside, but the leather quality is a nice all-weather type.


----------



## Petite-Chic

Here's more details on the vintage Dooney.


----------



## louislover260

That is a fabulous piece of vintage history!

Never let that bag go Petite-Chic!  That is fabulous!


----------



## Kathyy

That is a beautiful bag Petit-chic but I thought the riri zippers were on newer pieces. I think this is from the glove collection which is newer.


----------



## Petite-Chic

Thanks so so much louislover260 and Kathyy! I think you just saved this from my off to Salvation Army bin.  Any ideas how old this might be if it is the Glove collection?  I've had it for over 5 years, probably longer.  I forgot to shoot the extra long strap but its very adjustable since it has no holes and you can just slide it up and down, the buckle is engraved "solid brass" on the underside.


----------



## louislover260

YES! Solid Brass is another way to authenticate... I don't think it is from the Glove line... I think it may be from the end of the AWL bags...

Can you by chance tell us the code under the red white and blue tag?


----------



## Petite-Chic

The code is A7 097742 in blue (stupid me, I should know enough about authentication to put this down first, will take a pic tomorrow).  I'm guessing this bag originally had the duck on a fob but the seller never sent it, don't remember if said she'd lost it or whatever.  Not having done much research, I'm wondering about the history of Dooney putting their address as a tag.


----------



## Petite-Chic

This bag also is partially lined on the sides in a tan cloth though the bottom is in the black natural suede underside of the pebbled leather. There is no tag that some bags have stating All Weather Leather.


----------



## design4

Is this dooney authentic and what is the exact style called of this bag. Thanks


----------



## sophiegray

louislover260 said:


> Looks good from a distance... but ask for more pics!



I've asked for more pictures and here are they:


----------



## sophiegray

Here's more:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bag-princess

design4 said:


> Is this dooney authentic and what is the exact style called of this bag. Thanks




=================


*from your photo's it does indeed look like an authentic dooney from the leather charms collection. last year marshall's and maxx had quite a few! and they all had the rainbow teeth feature on the zippers.*


----------



## louislover260

Sophiegray, can you ask if there are codes under the red white and blue tags if they have them?  They look good to me, but I want to be doubly sure!

And Design4, bagprincess is right, that is an authentic bag from the Charms Collection.  The Rainbow Zipper is the same used in the IT lines..


----------



## limosinegirl

I bought this bag at a very good price but I don't have a good feeling about it.Thanks.
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## limosinegirl

some of my photos didn't get here. Sorry!!
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Is that better or worse?


----------



## limosinegirl

I click on different photos but I get the same one?
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## limosinegirl

I know I did something wrong when I tried to copy and paste, but was there enough to tell if it is a real Dooney?


----------



## limosinegirl




----------



## limosinegirl

I am having a bad day. No, I am NOT cursing, just hit the wrong button!


----------



## mimibag

This one is gorgeous.  Does anyone know if it is real??

         Mimi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330257013570&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014


----------



## midg613

limosinegirl said:


> I bought this bag at a very good price but I don't have a good feeling about it.Thanks.
> <a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/?action=view&current=July25th2008004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn149/mypassion_2008/July25th2008004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
From what I can see of the pics...fake.  Looks to plastic like and on one of them you can see the "pleather" cracked.


----------



## louislover260

mimibag said:


> This one is gorgeous. Does anyone know if it is real??
> 
> Mimi
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330257013570&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014


 

yes it is!


----------



## blue gatorade

I've been looking for this bag foreverrrrr. Please tell me it's real! http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jennyflies

I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke, I just liked the style, but I've never seen a Dooney like this.  Thanks in advance!

220264978216


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi! Please post your question in our Dooney section. Here's a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## jealousguy86

Today I went to TJ Maxx and I bought this Dooney Bourke bag. It looks authentic but then again I'm no dooney expert. Please help me determine it's authenticity. according to the tag it's a DB North/South Buckle Shopper. Retail price $250.00 (sale price $89.00). It was marked down because it is missing the shoulder strap. Please help be determine its authenticity


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Nat

There's a stickied thread at the top of this forum, please post your question in there: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...ey-and-bourke-item-118342-25.html#post7373707


----------



## jealousguy86

I bought this from TJmaxx. I'm not sure if I made a good investment. please help me determine its authenticity.


----------



## bag-princess

jealousguy86,

hi!

i have never seen that style bag from dooney and i have NEVER seen any kind of blue stamp like that on my dooney bags!


----------



## casta

Hi 
Today I bought this Dooney & Bourke handbag, please tell me what you think, is really a early model? 
It has all the characteristics of a Dooney & Bourke original, but it does not have the characteristic red and blue stitched label and the metal zipper pull does not say D&B, the strap is not adjustable. The bag is all in genuine leather (lined in leather too)
The color is blue and tan
Measures 7" x 10 1/2" x 2 1/2" approx
Thank you very much for your help
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/160677935_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/160677980_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/160678025_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/160678078_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/160678190_o.jpg


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I think my co-worker got screwed into buying a fake Dooney.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Dooney-Bourke-Bumble-Bee-Italian-Photo-Charm_W0QQitemZ350087170097QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350087170097&_trkparms=72%3A1077%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Can anyone tell me it this print really exists?  I couldn't find any bags like it, just this charm.  And her bag has a blue background.  Thanks!


----------



## Tori123456

SunnyFreckles said:


> I think my co-worker got screwed into buying a fake Dooney.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Dooney-Bourke-Bumble-Bee-Italian-Photo-Charm_W0QQitemZ350087170097QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350087170097&_trkparms=72%3A1077%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Can anyone tell me it this print really exists? I couldn't find any bags like it, just this charm. And her bag has a blue background. Thanks!


I've seen that print before. I think it was out last summer. I remember seeing it a macys and thinking it was really cute.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Tori123456 said:


> I've seen that print before. I think it was out last summer. I remember seeing it a macys and thinking it was really cute.


 
That is so good to know!!!  Thank you!


----------



## deina-kun

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130245617584

I'm currently on a Dooney Zip Around wristlet frenzy. Is this IT one authentic?


----------



## blue gatorade

Please authenticate? THANKS! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-L...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## deina-kun

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190242479830

I thought Dooney IT Barrels had a heart for the zipper pull rather than being attached to the handle?


----------



## deina-kun

Dooney Tartan Barrel Bags

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190242574452&fromMakeTrack=true

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320283283168

One of them must be fake... The pink trim on the second one is lighter than the first.


----------



## SLG

I just received this item from an Ebayer who said this was authentic. Now I am not so sure.

1) Tag inside is square brown leather and says Made in USA. There is no number written on the back of the tag.
2) Inner zipper says "KKK"??
3) There is a leather flap on the front that is brown and says "ALL-WEATHER LEATHER".

Thanks for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320276725741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## bag-princess

deina-kun said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190242479830
> 
> I thought Dooney IT Barrels had a heart for the zipper pull rather than being attached to the handle?






correct -  On tassel totes, the keyfob  is attached via a knotted leather strap; on the bucket bag and doctor bags its a sewn zipper pull. i have seen barrel bags with the heart dangling like this. everything else looks like it should to me. the lining is blue and the bag has the rainbow teeth.


----------



## melaniem

SLG said:


> I just received this item from an Ebayer who said this was authentic. Now I am not so sure.
> 
> 1) Tag inside is square brown leather and says Made in USA. There is no number written on the back of the tag.
> 2) Inner zipper says "KKK"??
> 3) There is a leather flap on the front that is brown and says "ALL-WEATHER LEATHER".
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320276725741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011



All Weather Leather is good. KKK is an american company and I believe that Dooney is made in USA. Even from that one pic, I would say it looks good. I can see the unlined leather inside the trim color looks fine. ETA: the inside pocket bothers me a bit though. Do you have more pics, esp of the hardware> There is something about it that looks flimsy to me. All of my AWL has been very *sturdy* 

I do have some much older AWL that had the old fob on it with no number on the tag, but not that style. 

hope that helps a bit


----------



## melaniem

limosinegirl said:


> I know I did something wrong when I tried to copy and paste, but was there enough to tell if it is a real Dooney?





Fake. It looks like vinyl and the logo patch is crooked. I don't know ALL all weather leather, but I personally do not recall that style.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## discoverypro

Can someone please Authenticate this purse for me

Thanks

DP


----------



## lulu3955

discoverypro said:


> Can someone please Authenticate this purse for me
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DP



what does the interior look like? It looks like the interior is white canvas... I have the same one and it's pink & white herringbone. Also the leather on the exterior doesn't look as pebbled as mine.


----------



## discoverypro

i just got it today and there is a number in it #K681856

and mine is somewhat checkered white on the inside.


----------



## discoverypro

Anyone?


----------



## Mud to Brud

Hi, can someone tell me if this is authentic?  There is no heart charm on the zipper pull, or anywhere else for that matter.  It did come with a serial # in the sewn in tag, a hang tag & a registration card.  

Thanks....

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh294/iamsostupidlookwhatibought/ITornotIT/


----------



## Mud to Brud

Hi, can someone tell me if this is authentic?  There is no heart charm on the zipper pull, or anywhere else for that matter.  It did come with a serial # in the sewn in tag, a hang tag & a registration card.  

Thanks....

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh294/iamsostupidlookwhatibought/ITornotIT/


----------



## Lydiamaree

Authentic Dooney and Bourke - eBay (item 200246249500 end time Aug-12-08 23:01:37 PDT)

this item was sold and now the buyer is saying it isn't real leather, please help me, I have never had this happen to me before, help


----------



## Lydiamaree

Authentic Dooney and Bourke - eBay (item 200246249500 end time Aug-12-08 23:01:37 PDT)

this item was sold and now the buyer is saying it isn't real leather, please help me, I have never had this happen to me before, help


----------



## wilc914

So you were the seller and now she is saying it is not real leather??  I looked at her feedback and she does buy A LOT of Dooney and Bourke bags.  None as expensive as yours though.  Could be buyer remorse.  Point being... she has to take it to a store and have the manager state that it is not leather.  I can see why you are worried because you have 100% positive feedback.  You can do a few things.  You can offer to refund the price of the bag minus the shipping, and file for a final value fee credit to protect your feedback.  That is a really safe way to go.  You can ask her to take it to a D&B store and prove that it is not leather.  She might not do that and get mad and leave negative fb, but you can always deal with eBay to get it taken off stating that the buyer refused to authenticate it and just left negative fb.  eBay these days and their new 'protect the buyer' rules.  SO frustrating!!  Looking through her stuff she seems like a nightmare.  She actually states in her bra auctions " IF YOU ARE OVERLY PICKY, A PAIN TO PLEASE OR JUST PLAIN CRANKY.....PLEASE DO NOT BID!! PLEASE DO NOT ASSUME ANYTHING!! ASK QUESTIONS!!"  
Has she told you what she wants?  Would she be happy with a refund minus the shipping?  I would play it safe because she seems like a difficult person.  You might have to just suck this one up to protect your feedback.  I'm curious what other people will tell you to do.  Good luck!!  I feel for you, I really do.


----------



## wilc914

Here is the link.  Much easier for people reading this to check out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200246249500&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fitems%2F%3F_nkw%3D200246249500%26_in_kw%3D1%26_ex_kw%3D%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_sabdlo%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_ftrv%3D1%26_sadis%3D200%26_fpos%3D%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## wilc914

Correction: she sells a lot of Dooney and Bourke bags, some in wretched condition.


----------



## discoverypro

no way to identify my bag?


----------



## louislover260

discoverypro.. it's real! sorry for the delay


----------



## louislover260

Lydiamaree said:


> Authentic Dooney and Bourke - eBay (item 200246249500 end time Aug-12-08 23:01:37 PDT)
> 
> this item was sold and now the buyer is saying it isn't real leather, please help me, I have never had this happen to me before, help


 

That bag is real, and GORGEOUS!!!! That is from the original Alto line, like my Large Frame Pocket Satchel...

If the buyer is unhappy, tell her to SHUT UP! and then give her my address so she can send me the bag!


----------



## discoverypro

louislover260 said:


> discoverypro.. it's real! sorry for the delay




Thank you so much--could you please tell me the Style of the Bag


etc...double handle large tote??

Thanks again


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lulu3955

I think it's an Alto Double Handled U bag


----------



## Kallista81

Hi there!

I'm wondering if you all can tell me if this purse looks real. I'm so confused by all the checklists I've been reading!

You can see pictures at http://photobucket.com/kallista81

Thank you in advance for any information!

Elizabeth


----------



## bag-princess

kallista

yes that bag is real. it is often called the "double buckle" line of bags - because there are always two. AKA the "belt buckle duffle" which is what i think dooney calls them. i have only been able to find them at maxx.


----------



## lindajackman

Thanks for posting.
Keep it up.


----------



## Kallista81

Bag-Princess, thank you soooo much. I wanted to sell the bag but was afraid it was a fake. I found it at TJ Maxx like you thought!

We are short the money we need to go get our daughter from Kyrgyzstan in October so I am selling like a mad woman to try to come up with the rest of the money.

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## foul temptress

Need help with this one.
Never seen a Dooney like this.
I love the look.  Is it for real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160274263720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=006


----------



## sararuwani

Hello!

I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke, but I've done some research online. So far I haven't found any similar looking D&B bags. I've asked the seller if there is a blue and red tag inside, or even a green tag.. so we'll see what she says. I do know that the inside is black suede If anyone can tell from these photos if this bag is the real deal I would appreciate it!

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## louislover260

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-Dooney-Bo...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

HELP PLEASE!


----------



## louislover260

Well..actually, I know that the bag I just posted is a fake... it doesn't have the zipper covers on the inside pocket... but does anyone know if Dooney ever made this bag?  It looks likeits from the Gladstone line


----------



## louislover260

sararuwani said:


> Hello!
> 
> I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke, but I've done some research online. So far I haven't found any similar looking D&B bags. I've asked the seller if there is a blue and red tag inside, or even a green tag.. so we'll see what she says. I do know that the inside is black suede If anyone can tell from these photos if this bag is the real deal I would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


 
Fake... the leather is too shiney, and the duck patch is crooked. the feet look strange as well... do not buy this bag


----------



## lulu3955

louislover260 said:


> Well..actually, I know that the bag I just posted is a fake... it doesn't have the zipper covers on the inside pocket... but does anyone know if Dooney ever made this bag?  It looks likeits from the Gladstone line


I can't say I've ever seen one like this. The size seems all wrong. 17x15x9 I can't say that I've seen this shape in this size. I like the color. Here is a guide to buying gladstones on ebay
http://reviews.ebay.com/Dooney-amp-Bourke-GLADSTONE-PHOTOS-amp-Fobs_W0QQugidZ10000000004594946


----------



## MizzD

Ladies?
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-H...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## shudacomhere1st

How bout this one..I hope it's real as I have already purchased and given it to the wife.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230281582816


----------



## MizzD

shudacomhere1st said:


> How bout this one..I hope it's real as I have already purchased and given it to the wife.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230281582816



I am not an expert, but I think it's real.  There are some telltale signs usually, and I am not seeing any in this one.  But, again, I'm not an expert.  I do own a few of them myself, though.  

Plus, the seller has over a 99% positive feedback rating.  I think you're safe. Nice bag! ​


----------



## maggieloop

I just received this and think it's a fake. The inside is lined with a red PVC type lining and I believe that it should just be the canvas fabric and no lining. Also, there is a black tag sewn into the seam (folded in half) that says made in china.

I have many DB bags, no wristlets though. Can someone let me know what else to look for to determine that it is in fact a fake? I sent an email to the seller, but I'm highly ticked right now as I can't stand fakes grrrrr

Thanks, Mags

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140259985938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lulu3955

maggieloop said:


> I just received this and think it's a fake. The inside is lined with a red PVC type lining and I believe that it should just be the canvas fabric and no lining. Also, there is a black tag sewn into the seam (folded in half) that says made in china.
> 
> I have many DB bags, no wristlets though. Can someone let me know what else to look for to determine that it is in fact a fake? I sent an email to the seller, but I'm highly ticked right now as I can't stand fakes grrrrr
> 
> Thanks, Mags
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140259985938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004



I'm pretty sure it's authentic. It got the wristlet in green. same piping, red pvc interior, and made in china. I purchased mine as macy's. Great Purchase & congrats on a sweet deal


----------



## lulu3955

shudacomhere1st said:


> How bout this one..I hope it's real as I have already purchased and given it to the wife.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230281582816


It looks good. I've purchased from this seller before. I would say I would highly recommend her.  Your wife is a lucky gal


----------



## maggieloop

lulu3955 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's authentic. It got the wristlet in green. same piping, red pvc interior, and made in china. I purchased mine as macy's. Great Purchase & congrats on a sweet deal


 Thanks, I'm glad that I didn't get taken! And yes, it was a good deal. I got my sister a wristlet a couple weeks ago in the "bubble" print in celery green, I almost kept it for myself  ha ha ha


----------



## lulu3955

maggieloop said:


> Thanks, I'm glad that I didn't get taken! And yes, it was a good deal. I got my sister a wristlet a couple weeks ago in the "bubble" print in celery green, I almost kept it for myself  ha ha ha


Love the mini bubble collection. Celery is a great fun color. I woulda kept it for myself


----------



## casta

Hi
A few weeks ago I posted a question (373) page 25 or 26, could you please give me your opinion
Thank you for your time and help
LL


----------



## casta

Hi 
 Is me again! 
 Recently I bought this DB handbag. The handle is damaged by what appeared to be dog bites. 
My question is: 
 Do you know which model is it?  
Thank you again
Best regards
LL


----------



## lulu3955

It's the Tapestry Small Soft Satchel from 2005/2006. It's adorable Great collectors piece if it weren't for the handles.


----------



## lulu3955

casta said:


> Hi
> A few weeks ago I posted a question (373) page 25 or 26, could you please give me your opinion
> Thank you for your time and help
> LL


I would have to say it's not authentic. The interior pocket looks chincy. The zipper pulls are YKK, The stitching on the exterior DB plaque is coming undone. The interior leather doesn't look right.


----------



## casta

Muchas Gracias Lulu!!!!!


----------



## lulu3955

casta said:


> Muchas Gracias Lulu!!!!!


Np, anytime


----------



## patricia*ms*p

I found this at a thrift store for $20.
I have no idea if it is real.  I am not at all knowledgeable about these things but I don't want to carry the bag if it is not real.

Thanks for any help you can give me 

<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06539.JPG" width="552 height="600">
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06540.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06541.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06542.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06543.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06544.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06545.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06547.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06548.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06549.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06550.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06552.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06557.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06558.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06559.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06560.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06561.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06562.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06563.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06564.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>
<img src="http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06565.JPG" border=0 alt=""><br><br>


----------



## patricia*ms*p

OK so I totally did that picture thing wrong. 
I will try again.l


----------



## patricia*ms*p

http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06539.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06540.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06541.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06542.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06544.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06545.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06547.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06548.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06549.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06550.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06552.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06557.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06558.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06559.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06560.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06561.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06562.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06563.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06564.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/Patricia_n_allen/DSC06565.JPG


----------



## patricia*ms*p

Ok, those links will work


----------



## love2shop_26

there's a sticky for this http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html . Please take the time to post it there.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lulu3955

patricia*ms*p said:


> Ok, those links will work


I would have to say that it's not authentic. The leather trims are too pebbled for a double pocket satchel the leather should be smooth. The color of the trim for that color quilting should be a color called "t'moro brown" the interior should be a pink & white checkered pattern in woven canvas. There should be a tag on the interior (vanilla, red & blue) with registration/serial number on it and a tag by the interior pocket that says dooney & bourke.


----------



## patricia*ms*p

Oh well, no big loss for me.  I will take it back to the thrift store where I got it and let them know that it is illegal to sell fakes!  

Thank you for your replies and I am sorry that I posted this in the wrong place.  I am new here.


----------



## Streak

Hello ladies. I'm so happy to have found this website. I have about 5 Dooney & Bourkes, but it's been a few years since I've bought a new one.  I saw this one on Ebay that I just LOVE. The seller said it doesnt come with the traditional red, white & blue tag w/the serial number on it. But said she bought it at Dooney & Bourke in New York. I spoke with customer services at Dooney & Bourke and even though they wouldnt be specific about this purse, they did confirm they dont put tags in all purses.   Do you guys think this ones real? 
THANKS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300257738400


----------



## couture_addict

Streak - It's impossible to tell without pics of the interior.  Ask the seller for additional pictures, including close-ups of the interior label.


----------



## lulu3955

Streak said:


> Hello ladies. I'm so happy to have found this website. I have about 5 Dooney & Bourkes, but it's been a few years since I've bought a new one.  I saw this one on Ebay that I just LOVE. The seller said it doesnt come with the traditional red, white & blue tag w/the serial number on it. But said she bought it at Dooney & Bourke in New York. I spoke with customer services at Dooney & Bourke and even though they wouldnt be specific about this purse, they did confirm they dont put tags in all purses.   Do you guys think this ones real?
> THANKS
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300257738400



Like stated above. It's hard to tell without knowing what the interior looks like. The dimensions, stitching, and croco look good. I do question the length of the tassels for a north south croco tote. Personally I wouldn't go for it cuz of the price & the person who listed it (has zero feedback)


----------



## artyVenus

Hello! I really need some help with authenticating this bag. I recently got this bag from my mom who got it from my aunt. It's practically new...my mom used it a few times but then never used it again because she didn't like it. My aunt actually likes designer stuff and buys things from Nordstrom's and etc . But I still want to make sure...I have no knowledge about designer bags at all so I really need some help ush:
It doesn't have a tag so that's why I'm rather skeptical...

































http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk201/VenusInFurs2/024.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk201/VenusInFurs2/009.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk201/VenusInFurs2/011.jpg

It's not really that shiny but the flash kinda makes it look like it is...The leather is kinda soft but not really at the same time


----------



## lulu3955

Personally I think the leather trim looks off, and I don't think I've seen that shape before? Does it have any tags on the interior? (like seen in pics below) What is the texture of the interior... Corded, Black canvas? Does it have a hanging fob with DB in brass or Duck nickle?
For reference tag two is from 1981 and earlier
tag one is newer tag 1982-200?


----------



## bag-princess

ITA with lulu.........i have never seen that style before and the trim looks like "pleather" instead. and the zipper is just wrong.  i would feel safe to bet big money that it is a fake.


----------



## louislover260

I am in a tizzy!  I just bought this gladstone the other day, and I got to looking at it, and I'm pretty sure it's a FAKE!  

Alot of the characteristics are there to make it real, but some of it is just plain OFF.  I also don't think that the fob is original to the bag.  And also, the feet seem a little wierd too. 

For instance:  The duck's eye is just an open oval, instead of the typical circle with and eye in the middle.  The seller refuses to give me a refund, and I really want to start a dispute with paypal....


----------



## louislover260




----------



## lulu3955

^^ so sorry! The leather does look a bit off. I know you were looking forward to this bag... Here is a link to an ebay guide for gladstone buying. If you can, snag a gladstone from her.. her bags are gorgeous, and worth every penny. http://reviews.ebay.com/Dooney-amp-Bourke-GLADSTONE-PHOTOS-amp-Fobs_W0QQugidZ10000000004594946

Will you PM me the seller name so I buy from them. TIA


----------



## louislover260

So do we all agree that the Gladstone is fake?


----------



## lulu3955

louislover260 said:


> So do we all agree that the Gladstone is fake?


I agree, I just really don't like look of the leather.


----------



## noshoepolish

The Gladstone by Louislover is authentic.  I have sold numerous Gladstones.  I have a bunch in my inventory.

Those of you not familiar with this line of Dooney should not be jumping on a bandwagon without comparing it to something.

Here is the auction:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=180289460885&category0=&fvi=1

If you are so sure it is fake, please send it in to Dooney and they can authenticate it for you.  I have also sent Gladstones into Dooney for refurbishing.

Louislover, are you sure you aren't having buyer's remorse?  This bag is a highly desired bag that has gone by the wayside.  Dooney did away with the older AWL and now uses crap.  They came out with a new ALW 2 that is almost like plastic.  Infact, I sold all of my AWL 2 bags just because of that.  They don't make them like they used to.  That bag will be worth alot more money some day because the older AWL is hard to find in good shape.

I think you have some resorse buying it.  It is a heavy bag.  It is not something lightweight.

JMHO.

Again, send it in to Dooney.  You will need that letter for Paypal anyway.


----------



## bag-princess

> Originally Posted by *louislover260*
> 
> 
> _So do we all agree that the Gladstone is fake?_




NO! we most certainly do not!!

that bag is NOT - repeat NOT!!!! - a fake!!! omg - to be able to get my little hot hands on a gladstone bag like that would make my day!! my joy would know no bounds!!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sararuwani said:


> Hello!
> 
> I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke, but I've done some research online. So far I haven't found any similar looking D&B bags. I've asked the seller if there is a blue and red tag inside, or even a green tag.. so we'll see what she says. I do know that the inside is black suede If anyone can tell from these photos if this bag is the real deal I would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help



The above pictured bag is counterfeit.

This is what it's trying to look like: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bourke-Vintage-leather-purse_W0QQitemZ170264055631


----------



## BeenBurned

louislover260 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Purse-Handbag_W0QQitemZ280260194030QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> HELP PLEASE!



Not authentic. Wrong leather (pleather), wrong hardware, wrong interior pocket colors


----------



## BeenBurned

shudacomhere1st said:


> How bout this one..I hope it's real as I have already purchased and given it to the wife.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230281582816



That's authentic from the Nile Bayou line.


----------



## noshoepolish

Compare the Gladstone above to mine:  (click on photos to enlarge)


----------



## noshoepolish

Please tell us the differences (there may be differences from year to year - such as the duck fob).


----------



## BeenBurned

artyVenus said:


> Hello! I really need some help with authenticating this bag. I recently got this bag from my mom who got it from my aunt. It's practically new...my mom used it a few times but then never used it again because she didn't like it. My aunt actually likes designer stuff and buys things from Nordstrom's and etc . But I still want to make sure...I have no knowledge about designer bags at all so I really need some help ush:
> It doesn't have a tag so that's why I'm rather skeptical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk201/VenusInFurs2/024.jpg
> 
> http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk201/VenusInFurs2/009.jpg
> 
> http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk201/VenusInFurs2/011.jpg
> 
> It's not really that shiny but the flash kinda makes it look like it is...The leather is kinda soft but not really at the same time



That's counterfeit. Dooney never made anything even remotely similar.


----------



## BeenBurned

louislover260 said:


>



That bag is 100% authentic! 

PLEASE do not "authenticate" unless you are absolutely certain! You hurt the reputation of honest sellers and you certainly don't make yourself appear to be knowledgeable and credible.

In fact, Louislover, the author of the guide you've referred to for your authenticity information responded to the ebay post on your purchase: 
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/thread.jspa?threadID=520022543&tstart=0&mod=1222437671605

Unfortunately, a dispute has been filed and escalated by the buyer, a dispute he has no chance of winning but one which nonetheless wastes the seller's time in proving and something that could easily have been resolved before the claim had someone who knows Dooneys looked at that bag.

At least 4 very knowledgeable Dooney experts (including 2 guide authors) have told this buyer that the bag is authentic and he doesn't want to believe them.


----------



## *heypursegirl*

*  lulu395*...unfortunately you are incorrect labeling that gorgeous Gladstone as fake. I highly recommend you learn more about this Dooney line before labeling the bag counterfeit...especially when the seller *ONLY* sells authentic Dooney. You have caused this seller a lot of headaches without justification. Additionally, you've given incorrect information to the buyer...there is no other way to say it other than this is the wrong thing to do dear.

I also believe you've been incorrect on other "authentications" which may have produced a bunch of grief for buyers and sellers. Unless you know with 100% certainty an item is indeed counterfeit you should not be speculating like this as it is unfair to both buyer and seller.

Regardless of which designer we are talking about every single person in every single designer forum _*MUST*_ possess the deep knowledge necessary to call an item counterfeit. When in doubt defer to others.


----------



## lulu3955

I apologize! I'm sorry! Here is what I know and am sorry for. 
Recently I gave advise on this forum about a DB bag. it was how I felt about the bag "I didn't like the leather" It wasn't my intention to give miscommunication/misauthentication in any way shape or form. It was non of my business and I shouldn't have said anything. I shouldn't have ever posted in an authentication forum (at all) It's not my place and I should have stayed out of it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lulu, you've done the honorable thing in admitting a mistake. I hope you will inform the buyer that he has goofed in filing a dispute and he should now do the right thing also and end a dispute that he is certain to lose.


----------



## noshoepolish

Thank you for admitting your mistake.  It takes a good person to come forward and do so.


----------



## Swanky

***this thread is for AUTHENTIC QUESTIONS and AUTHENTICATING ONLY.
This is not a place to discuss if we like the color, leather, shipping price. . . . .


----------



## BeenBurned

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ***this thread is for AUTHENTIC QUESTIONS and AUTHENTICATING ONLY.
> This is not a place to discuss if we like the color, leather, shipping price. . . . .



I believe Lulu's implication in "I don't like the leather" was that it was fake. 

See her response (page 30, post #440) to louislover260 when he asked about the authenticity of the Dooney Gladstone. He posted pictures in posts 338 and 339. 

And following Lulu's comment implying the "wrong leather," louislover260's post 441 (improperly) concluded that the bag was counterfeit, as demonstrated by Lulu's next post:



lulu3955 said:


> I agree, I just really don't like look of the leather.


----------



## kathybee

Hi ladies..could someone look at this auction and let me know if it is authentic dooney & bourke? Thanks a million! And does anyone know who can authenticate in writing that a purse is authentic dooney & bourke? You see I am the seller of this bag and the winner is saying it's not authentic. It comes with the uncut sewn in tag and serial number inside. I have sold many D&B and I had no doubt about this one until she wrote back ..please help! Of course, she is also the one that wrote and said she never received her package. I checked the tracking # and it had been delivered the day before!! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190251850558&ssPageName=STRK:MESO:IT&ih=009


----------



## BeenBurned

That bag is definitely authentic, Kathybee. I am pretty sure that Delawaredropauction can authenticate for you.



> Of course, she is also the one that wrote and said she never received her package. I checked the tracking # and it had been delivered the day before!!


I've been saved from quite a few scammers, thanks to d.c.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kathybee

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## bag-princess

i don't see how anyone in their right mind - and maybe that is the point! - could think they could get away with saying that this bag is not real kathybee!  it most indeed is!




> and I had no doubt about this one until she wrote back



why would you doubt it just because she said so?? and did she say she did not recieve the bag and then that it wasn't real?  i don't see how she could make that statement if it wasn't in her hands?    did she think it was a fake when she bought it just to get it in her hands to say "i was right! it is a fake!"


----------



## BeenBurned

Kathy, 

When an honest seller has nothing to hide, it doesn't hurt to make your post on the ebay boards and get responses. Sometimes that's all it takes to reassure a doubting buyer, though this one sounds more like a scammer to me.

Remember what happened yesterday when the other buyer (who pulled the fake card) was caught after delawaredropauction posted her listing on the boards. She will win her dispute and you will win your's. 

Good luck. I'm sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## MousseLove

Please help...

I went to Macy's about 3 year ago (possibly longer) and purchased this bag. Now I have heard stories about people buying fakes returned to stores that sell the real thing. I have bought other Dooney items at this Macy's and I have never been doubted in their authenticity before. However, I posted this one on ebay and twice now it has been removed. So I'm wondering if I was "tricked." I have seen very few bags in this style, I remember the store also had a pink one when I went, where mine is aqua it was pink. My friend went back and bought it a week later. I no longer have the registration card, but it did come with one. It also came with a nile collection tag. There is a stain on the lining (that was listed in the ad) here are the pictures....

http://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp353/MousseLove/


----------



## BeenBurned

MousseLove said:


> Please help...
> 
> I went to Macy's about 3 year ago (possibly longer) and purchased this bag. Now I have heard stories about people buying fakes returned to stores that sell the real thing. I have bought other Dooney items at this Macy's and I have never been doubted in their authenticity before. However, I posted this one on ebay and twice now it has been removed. So I'm wondering if I was "tricked." I have seen very few bags in this style, I remember the store also had a pink one when I went, where mine is aqua it was pink. My friend went back and bought it a week later. I no longer have the registration card, but it did come with one. It also came with a nile collection tag. There is a stain on the lining (that was listed in the ad) here are the pictures....
> 
> http://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp353/MousseLove/



Absolutely authentic. It's a mini barrel bag, nile collection.

If you list it, be sure to make it clear that it's a _small _bag.


----------



## MousseLove

BeenBurned said:


> Absolutely authentic. It's a mini barrel bag, nile collection.
> 
> If you list it, be sure to make it clear that it's a _small _bag.




xxxx
please do not discuss what you plan on listing on ebay.


----------



## BeenBurned

MousseLove said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! I am going to relist it on Sunday, I hope people STOP reporting it. I made sure to tell them it is small and that I could only fit a small wallet, a small cell phone, a pen, and some cosmetics in it.



You can't relist it without getting the go-ahead from ebay. When a counterfeit item is pulled (and I'm assuming that why they told you they pulled it), authenticity has to be proven before you can relist.  If you relist before getting approval, you risk suspension.

(That's why I pm'ed you.)


----------



## pink.couture

MousseLove said:


> Please help...
> 
> I went to Macy's about 3 year ago (possibly longer) and purchased this bag. Now I have heard stories about people buying fakes returned to stores that sell the real thing. I have bought other Dooney items at this Macy's and I have never been doubted in their authenticity before. However, I posted this one on ebay and twice now it has been removed. So I'm wondering if I was "tricked." I have seen very few bags in this style, I remember the store also had a pink one when I went, where mine is aqua it was pink. My friend went back and bought it a week later. I no longer have the registration card, but it did come with one. It also came with a nile collection tag. There is a stain on the lining (that was listed in the ad) here are the pictures....
> 
> http://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp353/MousseLove/


 
Accually if it is a so-so knockoff they may get away with it. The sales ladies are bottom line employment & are not trained like Louis Vuitton sales reps.  Most of them are young highschool/collage age people. Who casually have no idea how to authenticate anything. Some are really with it but others are only there for their paycheck.


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *MousseLove*
> 
> 
> _Please help...
> 
> I went to Macy's about 3 year ago (possibly longer) and purchased this bag. Now I have heard stories about people buying fakes returned to stores that sell the real thing. I have bought other Dooney items at this Macy's and I have never been doubted in their authenticity before. However, I posted this one on eBay and twice now it has been removed. So I'm wondering if I was "tricked." I have seen very few bags in this style, I remember the store also had a pink one when I went, where mine is aqua it was pink. My friend went back and bought it a week later. I no longer have the registration card, but it did come with one. It also came with a nile collection tag. There is a stain on the lining (that was listed in the ad) here are the pictures....
> 
> http://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp353/MousseLove/_





pink.couture said:


> Accually if it is a so-so knockoff they may get away with it. The sales ladies are bottom line employment & are not trained like Louis Vuitton sales reps.  Most of them are young highschool/collage age people. Who casually have no idea how to authenticate anything. Some are really with it but others are only there for their paycheck.



She showed her photobucket pictures of an authentic Dooney bag. True some employees aren't trained to recognize if a buyer has done a "buy-and-switch," but in this case, that isn't a problem.

There is absolutely no question that those pictures are of an authentic Nile mini barrel bag.


----------



## pink.couture

^^^^^ Yeah I thought that was real too. I was just saying it could happen. I was at Younkers last week to buy a Dooney Yellow Crossword that was on sale & I was like "Can I see the Yellow Dooney Bouke Crossword?" and the girl was like "For what?"


----------



## krista lea

Hi, just wondering if this is a real Dooney & Bourke purse.  new here so not sure how to add pics. thank you!


----------



## s627y

uhh, but, where's the picture?


----------



## krista lea

I'm not sure how to post the pics.


----------



## foul temptress

Hi Krista,
Welcome to tpf!
Try clicking "go advanced" directly under the quick reply box and it will bring up a screen which lets you search for and post pics from your pc.


----------



## krista lea

it says file exceeds what allows.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Krista, you'll need to go into a program like PhotoShop and reduce the size of the image to about 25 percent of its original size. Then save it with a new name. After that it will upload just fine.


----------



## aznkat25

this needs to be moved to the right section...
it belongs in "authenticate this"


----------



## Barlow

Hello There!

Looking at getting this as a gift for a friend, so it'd be pretty embarrassing if it ended up being a fake...! 

Can anyone authenticate, also, approx. retail for comparison? (If it's close, I'll just buy it new :okay

TIA!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Barlow said:


> Hello There!
> 
> Looking at getting this as a gift for a friend, so it'd be pretty embarrassing if it ended up being a fake...!
> 
> Can anyone authenticate, also, approx. retail for comparison? (If it's close, I'll just buy it new :okay
> 
> TIA!!!


That's called a clear IT lunch bag and it's definitely authentic. Style number is MJLB2.


----------



## hermedeal

links also work. welcom to tpf!


----------



## bag-princess

Barlow ~

those are not found on the dooney site anymore but that cost about $30.
i keep all my dooney catalogs and that was the going price. and it is real!


----------



## scoobie

Faux?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140272771050

Thank you!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

scoobie said:


> Faux?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140272771050
> 
> Thank you!!!



That's authentic. It was originally made for QVC and originally came with an eyeglass case and (something else ?? I forget what it was.)


----------



## hazfirems07

Commodore--what you wrote was very inappropriate and it seems that you want to make some people mad. Dooney and Bourke is not cheap. I am reporting your remark!


----------



## plasticmartyr

Never bought one, thught I'd give them a chance:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-Dooney...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-NWT-Dooney...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310091535672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


----------



## plasticmartyr

Anybody, somebody?


----------



## BeenBurned

plasticmartyr said:


> Never bought one, thught I'd give them a chance:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-Dooney-Bourke-Star-Tassel-Tote-Bag-White-NIB_W0QQitemZ120311815020QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-NWT-Dooney-Bourke-White-Stars-Tassel-Tote_W0QQitemZ150302666628QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310091535672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021



Those are all authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikes! They're asking a lot of money for those $145 regular price bags! 

Did you see this one? It's approximately the same size but has a multi-colored zipper across the top. (The others have a magnetic snap.) Some people like zippers better for security.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-White-STARS-Tassel-Tote-Purse-Bag_W0QQitemZ280268275123


----------



## plasticmartyr

Thank you. Yeah, I seen that one, but for some reason, it looked different to me. I don't know why.


----------



## dearmissie

Dont own a Dooney yet, so I thought this may be a good time to try one? Please and thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

That's an authentic tassel tote.


----------



## dearmissie

^^ are you sure?? doesn't the hardware have to be brass??


----------



## BeenBurned

That bag is definitely authentic.


----------



## bag-princess

oo0ehxtahcee0oo,


that bag is very much real!   get it while you can!!!


----------



## dearmissie

bag-princess said:


> oo0ehxtahcee0oo,
> 
> 
> that bag is very much real!   get it while you can!!!



got it today for $40!! 

just has 2 things im kinda  about but will post pictures soon!! 

But you can see ONE of my concerns in the second photo. The stamp with the name on it is sort of.. faded?? Not as deep?? Thoughts??


----------



## BeenBurned

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> But you can see ONE of my concerns in the second photo. The stamp with the name on it is sort of.. faded?? Not as deep?? Thoughts??



Don't be concerned. I think machines stamp those imprints and sometimes they put more pressure than other times. 

It also might be the angle and/or lighting that makes it appear less deep.


----------



## dearmissie

BeenBurned said:


> Don't be concerned. I think machines stamp those imprints and sometimes they put more pressure than other times.
> 
> It also might be the angle and/or lighting that makes it appear less deep.



i took pictures o it again and also the strap thread im not sure of but i cant find the connection cable for it!!  will keep looking and will post ASAP. but i think i left it at my moms house, and i wont be there til wednesday!!


----------



## coachmiamia

Hi! I just bought this bag at a Marshalls for what I thought was a STEAL! and I just want to be sure that it's authentic. Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## BeenBurned

coachmiamia said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag at a Marshalls for what I thought was a STEAL! and I just want to be sure that it's authentic. Any help will be much appreciated



Cute AUTHENTIC bag. Marshalls sells authentic so the only time you _might_ get a fake is if someone does a "buy and switch." Unfortunately, it can happen, but generally, everything is the real deal.


----------



## bag-princess

coachmiamia,

you can find some nice authentic bags at marshall's like the one you got.
and i agree that people have done switches and get away with it!  but 99% of the time if you see a bag you don't have to worry about if it is real or not.
the only thing i worry about is actually finding one! my sister had a friend that worked at our local marshall's and she told her they keep the designer bags they want in back for themselves. if they put any out they are the ones they don't want!!


----------



## missbec143

Hi..I'm new here...but wanted to know if you could tell me if this Dooney Bourke is real...Also, are some Dooney's made in China?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150304239834


----------



## xtina08

just came across this but don't know a lot about Dooney to know whether it's authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Dooney-Bo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

your help is appreciated!


----------



## junebug35

Oooehx- I'm pretty sure that bag is real--I ordered one almost exactly like it on QVC (they sell Dooney's now) and it looked just like that. The stamps on this one were kind of faint too. Everything else is almost exactly the same. I sent it back though...it was just too large for me. Oh and Missbec--yeah there are some made in China and Mexico...as well as USA  of course.


----------



## kathybee

Hi ladies...could you give me you opinion on this Dooney & Bourke bag on ebay? Thanks soo much for a reply!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200264762652


----------



## BeenBurned

It looks fine, but boy, she sure has washed out pictures!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## melaniem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180303391974&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks ladies!


----------



## BeenBurned

melaniem said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180303391974&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks ladies!



That's authentic.


----------



## melaniem

BeenBurned said:


> That's authentic.



The frustrating thing is that was my auction, and the girl that bought it keeps telling me it is a KNOCKOFF but she doesn't care, blah blah blah, and she called all of these department stores in Dallas and they told her there are no made in china tags in the authentic Dooney handbags.

I bought this bag from the Dooney site, which is in the listing and I told her several times that I bought it from Dooney, then she says that I probably bought it off of a site that sells knockoffs. HELLO? 

The whole reason that it came up is that the chick was trying to get a partial refund. I told her just return it so I can sell it to someone who knows authentic Dooney and will appreciate it. Of course she wants to keep it. ush:

I hate it when people buy my stuff and they are totally ignorant on authenticity. 

Rant over, and thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Unfortunately, I don't know that there are a lot of Dooney people here, but what you can do (and others often do to reassure buyers) is to post on the ebay purses boards. There seem to be more people there who are familiar with Dooney than there are here. 

Your buyer needs to know that many of the designers have outsourced their manufacturing to China, Mexico and other countries. The bags are no less authentic. 

Your listing is a domed satchel from the IT hearts collection. 

Refer your buyer here and start a post on ebay. (Use "Dooney authentication needed" in the title so those familiar with Dooney will know to respond.) Once you post, send her a link to the thread and hope that she'll be reassured.

I'm sorry you're getting a hard time. With all the fakes on ebay, it seems that the fakes are going through and the honest sellers are getting falsely accused of selling fakes.

Here is the board to post:

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum.jspa?forumID=1000000009

And by the way, your buyer should be reveling in the great bargain she got!


----------



## midg613

melaniem said:


> The frustrating thing is that was my auction, and the girl that bought it keeps telling me it is a KNOCKOFF but she doesn't care, blah blah blah, and she called all of these department stores in Dallas and they told her there are no made in china tags in the authentic Dooney handbags.
> 
> I bought this bag from the Dooney site, which is in the listing and I told her several times that I bought it from Dooney, then she says that I probably bought it off of a site that sells knockoffs. HELLO?
> 
> The whole reason that it came up is that the chick was trying to get a partial refund. I told her just return it so I can sell it to someone who knows authentic Dooney and will appreciate it. Of course she wants to keep it. ush:
> 
> I hate it when people buy my stuff and they are totally ignorant on authenticity.
> 
> Rant over, and thank you.



There are MIC tags on some Dooney's...I have purchase three recently from the trade in program..and they each have the MIC tag.  also when you look on the D&B site it will state that its imported.


----------



## BeenBurned

She got a great deal. NO PARTIAL! If she doesn't want a fake bag, why would a partial refund satisfy her? 

If she brought it to a department store (which I'm not sure she did), the only reason why they might think it's fake would be because it's not a current bag. 

And if you do agree to a return, shipping in both directions is at her own expense. I'd also charge a "restocking fee" to recoup some of your costs. 

The bag is authentic as described and you shouldn't be out money because of buyer's remorse.


----------



## melaniem

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know that there are a lot of Dooney people here, but what you can do (and others often do to reassure buyers) is to post on the ebay purses boards. There seem to be more people there who are familiar with Dooney than there are here.
> 
> Your buyer needs to know that many of the designers have outsourced their manufacturing to China, Mexico and other countries. The bags are no less authentic.
> 
> Your listing is a domed satchel from the IT hearts collection.
> 
> Refer your buyer here and start a post on ebay. (Use "Dooney authentication needed" in the title so those familiar with Dooney will know to respond.) Once you post, send her a link to the thread and hope that she'll be reassured.
> 
> I'm sorry you're getting a hard time. With all the fakes on ebay, it seems that the fakes are going through and the honest sellers are getting falsely accused of selling fakes.
> 
> Here is the board to post:
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum.jspa?forumID=1000000009
> 
> And by the way, your buyer should be reveling in the great bargain she got!



Thanks 

I think it bothers me so much because I paid full price for it! This girl got an incredible deal ( I barely used it) and she's not smart enough to appreciate it. Grrrrr.

She said something about the made in china label before she bid. I always refer people here and to the ebay board if they have any questions about authenticity. I know there are tons of fakes on ebay and I don't blame people for being concerned, but if they are not knowledgeable I expect them to do their due diligence before they bid. I will take as many photos (within reason, of course) to reassure people of authenticity.


----------



## melaniem

midg613 said:


> There are MIC tags on some Dooney's...I have purchase three recently from the trade in program..and they each have the MIC tag.  also when you look on the D&B site it will state that its imported.



Thank you. I don't really buy much Dooney anymore. I sold off most of the recent stuff that I had and all I have left are AWL. All of mine are made in the USA on those.


----------



## melaniem

BeenBurned said:


> She got a great deal. NO PARTIAL! If she doesn't want a fake bag, why would a partial refund satisfy her?
> 
> If she brought it to a department store (which I'm not sure she did), the only reason why they might think it's fake would be because it's not a current bag.
> 
> And if you do agree to a return, shipping in both directions is at her own expense. I'd also charge a "restocking fee" to recoup some of your costs.
> 
> The bag is authentic as described and you shouldn't be out money because of buyer's remorse.



I really don't think she brought it to a department store either. She says she wants to keep it and she doesn't care if it's a knockoff!

So she will be carrying around an authentic Dooney and telling people it isn't. I just hope that she doesn't neg me for it.  That would take the cake!

Thanks again for all of your input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

Did you send her a link to this post?


----------



## melaniem

No but that's a great idea. I shall.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tell her to read page 34 starting at post 497. (I find this site very overwhelming so if you want her to see your post, be specific as to where she'll find it.)

My following comment is to the buyer:
And buyer, if you come here to read, believe me, I don't know your seller. If she'd sold you a fake, I'd be all over her! But you did not receive a fake bag. Dooney and many other brands are made in China and you got a fantastic deal!

If a buyer gets taken by a seller, we go after that seller just as readily as we'll defend that same seller if she's falsely accused.

Again, enjoy your wonderful bargain-priced authentic Dooney.


----------



## noshoepolish

The bag is authentic.



melaniem said:


> The frustrating thing is that was my auction, and the girl that bought it keeps telling me it is a KNOCKOFF but she doesn't care, blah blah blah, and she called all of these department stores in Dallas and they told her there are no made in china tags in the authentic Dooney handbags.
> 
> I bought this bag from the Dooney site, which is in the listing and I told her several times that I bought it from Dooney, then she says that I probably bought it off of a site that sells knockoffs. HELLO?
> 
> The whole reason that it came up is that the chick was trying to get a partial refund. I told her just return it so I can sell it to someone who knows authentic Dooney and will appreciate it. Of course she wants to keep it. ush:
> 
> I hate it when people buy my stuff and they are totally ignorant on authenticity.
> 
> Rant over, and thank you.


----------



## babsbaby

Can somebody authenticate this dooney.  Never bought one but this one caught my fansy!  Thank You 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-Dooney...14&_trkparms=72:1240|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BeenBurned

Cute authentic bag!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## babsbaby

BeenBurned said:


> Cute authentic bag!


Thank You, hopefully I win it will be a christmas gift


----------



## midg613

babsbaby said:


> Can somebody authenticate this dooney.  Never bought one but this one caught my fansy!  Thank You
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-Dooney...14&_trkparms=72:1240|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Hi..this is an auth bag...it's the feed bag style SS529


----------



## Muslickz

Man that bag is sweet!

Me wants

-Mus


----------



## JACKORJILL

Hello. I have a large sac and I need help authenticating it. It has YKK on the inside zipper, the blue duck keyfob seems to have all the right markings, the inside tag looks legit with the new "made in china" tag next to it. The hangtag says H461C B7 Sac Black Lot 37799108. The serial number on the inside is K624198. If this is real, is it from the Signature line? Value? THANKYOU in advance!!! Oh I also have the matching flap wristlet. I compared the wristlet to one that I bought from Dooney and it looks identical (just a different color). The serial number on the inside of this is K684080.


----------



## BeenBurned

JACKORJILL said:


> Hello. I have a large sac and I need help authenticating it. It has YKK on the inside zipper, the blue duck keyfob seems to have all the right markings, the inside tag looks legit with the new "made in china" tag next to it. The hangtag says H461C B7 Sac Black Lot 37799108. The serial number on the inside is K624198. If this is real, is it from the Signature line? Value? THANKYOU in advance!!! Oh I also have the matching flap wristlet. I compared the wristlet to one that I bought from Dooney and it looks identical (just a different color). The serial number on the inside of this is K684080.


That's authentic. I believe it was originally sold as a 3-pc. set on QVC. There was the Sac bag, wristlet and a teardrop shaped keyfob and you have all three pieces. 

I don't know what it sold for on QVC, but the suggested prices on the separate pieces were $195 for the bag, $45 for the wristlet and approx. $18.50 for the keychain.


----------



## JACKORJILL

BeenBurned said:


> That's authentic. I believe it was originally sold as a 3-pc. set on QVC. There was the Sac bag, wristlet and a teardrop shaped keyfob and you have all three pieces.
> 
> I don't know what it sold for on QVC, but the suggested prices on the separate pieces were $195 for the bag, $45 for the wristlet and approx. $18.50 for the keychain.


 

*THANKYOU SO MUCH BEENBURNED. YOU WERE ABSOLUTELY CORRECT. I TOOK A SHOT AND CHECKED THE QVC WEBSITE AND I FOUND IT!! http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...-Signature-Fabric-Shoulder-Bag-wFlap-Wristlet.*

*I ACTUALLY BOUGHT THIS BAG AT A GARAGE SALE FOR $40 FOR THE BAG AND WRISTLET. THE LADIE BOUGHT IT AND THEN REALIZED SHE DIDNT LIKE BIG BAGS ANYMORE!! SCOREEEEEE!!!!! *


----------



## BeenBurned

Great deal! Actually, they were at Marshall's a couple of years ago for $99.99 for the 3-pc. set, but you got an even better deal. Congrats!


----------



## asark

Hey guys - my sis gave me this and I know NOTHING about DB! I appreciate any input


----------



## BeenBurned

If you're asking about authenticity, it's genuine and called a tassel zip top.


----------



## asark

^Thanks a bunch - just the input I was looking for! I am not very close with my sis, so I don't know what her standards for handbags are (fake vs. real)... great to know!


----------



## jesw1

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOUR...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-Dooney...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-J...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bour...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Thank a lot!!!


----------



## SKelly

Hi ladies,

This looks authentic...but I have never seen a satchel without tan trim on the top or bottom that has side rings for a detachable shoulder strap. (Or at least that's what they look like to me.)

The inside looks absolutely authentic.

Has anyone seen a vintage satchel with these style fittings?

TIA!

photos from eBay.

Shelley


----------



## BeenBurned

Looks okay from what I can see. Can you post a closeup picture of the zipper pull with the brass nub?  Are there feet? Is there a red/white/blue tag inside? 

It looks to be similar to Gladstone, but I'm not sure of the name. If I can get more info, I'll post back, but in the meantime, please post a picture of the zipper pull, the full pocket and the bottom.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Looks okay from what I can see. Can you post a closeup picture of the zipper pull with the brass nub?  Are there feet? Is there a red/white/blue tag inside?
> 
> It looks to be similar to Gladstone, but I'm not sure of the name. If I can get more info, I'll post back, but in the meantime, please post a picture of the zipper pull, the full pocket and the bottom.



This response is referring to the red AWL bag that SKelly posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

jesw1 said:


> Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOURKE-HEARTS-TINY-TASSEL-TOTE-BAG-GREEN_W0QQitemZ260307997638QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260307997638&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NWT-Dooney-Bourke-Pink-scribble-It-bag-135-00_W0QQitemZ200267844382QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200267844382&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Jeans-Saddle-Bag_W0QQitemZ120338989404QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120338989404&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bourke-Rope-Signature-Small-Tote-Purse-Bag_W0QQitemZ380084293870QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item380084293870&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Thank a lot!!!



All authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## SKelly

Hi Been burned,

Thanks so much! I've requested more pics from the seller. I'll post them as soon as she sends them to me.

Cheers,
Shelley


----------



## shiashell79

asark said:


> Hey guys - my sis gave me this and I know NOTHING about DB! I appreciate any input


yes that is authentic and the leather will get darker over time that is one of the trademarks.


----------



## BeenBurned

SKelly said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This looks authentic...but I have never seen a satchel without tan trim on the top or bottom that has side rings for a detachable shoulder strap. (Or at least that's what they look like to me.)
> 
> The inside looks absolutely authentic.
> 
> Has anyone seen a vintage satchel with these style fittings?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> photos from eBay.
> 
> Shelley



Got a response from another Dooney nut. I knew it was authentic but didn't know the name. 

She says it's a very old speedy. (Looks to be in good condition, though.) Good luck!


----------



## psychomom71

I have been wanting a bag from the tattoo collection for a long time but when I looked a this one I just am dumbfounded.The bag looks a little too white and then the inside pics show there is....nothing.No liner or anything.You can see where the handles were stitched on.Think it is real? Plus when i was looking for this bag on the D&B site back when it was available I never saw this body style.Could have missed it though.So....just wanted to know what you guys thought about it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-BOUR...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi! Please post in our D&B section. Here's a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## jesw1

Authentic?

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ages2.Filter=&SessionId=0&SubmitAction.Show=x

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

There's no listing there.


----------



## jesw1

oops, sorry. here it is

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380083386839&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## BeenBurned

jesw1 said:


> oops, sorry. here it is
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380083386839&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



That wallet is authentic and the seller sells authentic.


----------



## jesw1

^Thank you.

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bour...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bour...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-T...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-BOUR...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## BeenBurned

jesw1 said:


> ^Thank you.
> 
> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bourke-LE-Sm-Tulip-Tassle-Tote-Tattoo-Pat_W0QQitemZ190270657901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190270657901&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bourke-Bubblegum-Tassle-Tote_W0QQitemZ190270657727QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190270657727&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-TULIP-TASSEL-TOTE-WITH-HEARTS-NEW_W0QQitemZ220321600647QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220321600647&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-BOURKE-MIAMI-TASSEL-TOTE-SB45-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ190270768439QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190270768439&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



They look okay although most of the sellers don't have enough pictures in the listings.


----------



## lunette

Found this bag at the thrift store, I"m unsure about it.  Absolutely no tags anywhere inside, but the brass is all very good quality.  It's a firm, shaped leather with a satin finish, no lining.  The fob feels and seems real to me, but I'd love to hear your opinions..?  Thanks so much,

Lori


----------



## Pattie

lunette;
  I would say by looking at your pics...the purse is counterfeit. For one..the inside stitching and cut edges looked poor condition to me. I would beware on this handbag. Sorry.  Here is a couple ebay sites, that tell about counterfeit dooneys.eBay Guides - Guide to Authentic Dooney Bourke IT Collection Bags and eBay Guides - The SMART GIRLS Guide to Buying Real Designer Handbags there are other sites thru ebay that give you more information.  Hope this helps! Pat


----------



## Pattie

eBay Guides - Spotting Fake All Weather Leather Dooney Bourke and eBay Guides - Is it an authentic Dooney Bourke Handbag and eBay Guides - BEWARE 100 AUTHENTIC HANDBAGS can be 100 FAKEandeBay Guides - Dooney and Bourke What To Know What To Ask  learn this information


----------



## lunette

Hi Pattie,

Thanks for your input, and the links.  I actually found an  Ebay guide with a picture of the bag I have, http://reviews.ebay.com/Dooney-amp-Bourke-VINTAGE-Tack-Bags-1981-Fobs-amp-PHOTOS_W0QQugidZ10000000004594573. Take a look and let me know what you think.  

It's a very early equestrian, I think, made out of bridle leather.  It's definitely not AWL, but they made the first couple of years of bags out of bridle leather, apparently.  Always learning...  I've never seen anything like it, but the brass is really quality, and it says "solid brass" on it, with the "dog leash" type attachments for the straps. The fob is authentic, I mean, to me it looks so, it's very heavy, and I think one of the earliest circle ones.  

 I'm going to keep looking, because not 100% yet.  The stitching is fine, I think, maybe the pictures weren't clear.  I'll try again in the sunlight tomorrow. it's just a really different type of leather, the back of it is not fine at all, it's kind of strange.   At this point I feel pretty sure it's either a 1982 authentic or pretty good fake Tack bag.  I'll keep at this until I get something definite, though.  Thanks again so much, I'm not doubting your opinion, but when I saw these pics and description of the tags, type of leather, etc, it kind of clicked. I really do appreciate your input~

Lori


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pattie said:


> lunette;
> I would say by looking at your pics...the purse is counterfeit. For one..the inside stitching and cut edges looked poor condition to me. I would beware on this handbag. Sorry.  Here is a couple ebay sites, that tell about counterfeit dooneys.eBay Guides - Guide to Authentic Dooney Bourke IT Collection Bags and eBay Guides - The SMART GIRLS Guide to Buying Real Designer Handbags there are other sites thru ebay that give you more information.  Hope this helps! Pat



That link won't help the person who posted above because this link is for IT bags. The bag above is a 25-30 year old bag and there's no comparison or similariites between the styles of the OP's bag and these.



Pattie said:


> eBay Guides - Spotting Fake All Weather Leather Dooney Bourke and eBay Guides - Is it an authentic Dooney Bourke Handbag and eBay Guides - BEWARE 100 AUTHENTIC HANDBAGS can be 100 FAKEandeBay Guides - Dooney and Bourke What To Know What To Ask  learn this information



Same here. OP's bag isn't AWL so you can't compare apples and oranges.

You can't compare the details of the bag the OP asked about to IT bags or all weather leather.

OP, the fob on your bag is one of the original fobs with the stylized DB monogram. I believe that the fob is genuine. (I don't think I've seen fakes in the old style.) But it's not unusual to see a genuine fob on a fake bag.

I'm not familiar with this bag and have asked another Dooney person for an opinion. I'll update when I get a response.


----------



## BeenBurned

OP sniped me. I am definitely leaning toward authentic on your bag. Dreaming of beautiful Dooneys has a great guide. I think you're correct in that it's bridle leather.

Another knowledgeable guide writer is delawaredropauction. 

She has several very educational guides and her ME page is also informative.

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...rid=delawaredropauction&_trksid=p3911.c0.m198

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/delawaredropauction


----------



## lunette

Thank you, BB.  I don't know what "sniped" means in this context, hope it's not something bad!  Your info is in line with what I was seeing. The link I included above is a guide written by Dreaming of Beautiful Dooneys, where she has pictures of my bag.

It's so interesting, all the bags I get are from thrift stores, and this isn't the first one I've found that was so old the usual factors for determining authenticity didn't apply!  One of the things I like about doing this is that I'm always learning.  

The thing about this one is that the leather is really stiff, and the inside isn't suede or leather, just the back side of the leather, still kind of stiff but unfinished. That's the only concern I have at this point, just want a little more on what the interior of the bags should look like.   I'll try to get a better pic of it.  Thank you so much for taking the time to help me with this.  I really appreciate it.

Lori


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> Thank you, BB.  I don't know what "sniped" means in this context, hope it's not something bad!  Your info is in line with what I was seeing. The link I included above is a guide written by Dreaming of Beautiful Dooneys, where she has pictures of my bag.
> 
> It's so interesting, all the bags I get are from thrift stores, and this isn't the first one I've found that was so old the usual factors for determining authenticity didn't apply!  One of the things I like about doing this is that I'm always learning.
> 
> The thing about this one is that the leather is really stiff, and the inside isn't suede or leather, just the back side of the leather, still kind of stiff but unfinished. That's the only concern I have at this point, just want a little more on what the interior of the bags should look like.   I'll try to get a better pic of it.  Thank you so much for taking the time to help me with this.  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Lori



Lori, No "sniped" isn't bad. It just means that as I was typing my response about the guides, you posted at the same time and beat me to it.

You are so lucky to find authentic bags at thrift shops. I've never found anything even close to looking authentic. 

I'm fairly certain that your bag is authentic, but if you'd like further confirmation or opinions, try the purse boards. There tend to be a few more Dooney people there.

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum.jspa?forumID=1000000009


----------



## lunette

Thanks, BB.  Unfortunately, my Ebay account isn't active anymore, long story that's all posted around here.  At any rate, I can read there but not post.  I really do appreciate your help.  

Lori


----------



## lovethosebags

Hi D&B experts!  Would you please take a look and let me know if you think these are authentic?  Thanks for all your help!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## jiff289

I know that this picture isn't very good, but from what you can see do this bag and wallet look to be authentic? I'm hoping to get the set for my Mom for Christmas, and I want to make sure my money is going towards something real. Thank you!


----------



## d&blover84

lovethosebags said:


> Hi D&B experts! Would you please take a look and let me know if you think these are authentic? Thanks for all your help!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Annalisa-Logo-Lock-Satchel-Brown-TMoro_W0QQitemZ280290776688QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280290776688&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Annalisa-Leather-Medium-Satchel-LK358_W0QQitemZ260328072518QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260328072518&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 




These definitely appear to be authentic to me.  The checkered lining, the d & b inside serial tag isn't cut, they're showing you both sides of the lock on the front of the purse.  I have the new quilt medium logo lock satchel, and they're really nice.  The lock on the front is heavy and I love that.  Check Dooney.com first though because their sales are usually lower than what you see on Ebay.


----------



## lovethosebags

d&blover84 said:


> These definitely appear to be authentic to me. The checkered lining, the d & b inside serial tag isn't cut, they're showing you both sides of the lock on the front of the purse. I have the new quilt medium logo lock satchel, and they're really nice. The lock on the front is heavy and I love that. Check Dooney.com first though because their sales are usually lower than what you see on Ebay.


 

Awesome!  Thanks a million, d&blover84!!  I bet your new quilt medium logo lock satchel is gorgeous!!


----------



## SiarraTango

I've found this bag on Ebay, and absolutely adore it; however, I'm really beginning to questioning its authenticity. The biggest thing was that the seller said nowhere that the bag _was_ indeed Authentic. I have sent the seller an E-Mail asking, but have got no response as of yet. I've also never seen another Dooney and Bourke like it - with the Dark Brown/Tan Leather. I'm not too good with Dooneys, but it seems like the Tag/Patch/Key Fob don't match up. I remembered something about the green tags being on the very first Dooneys, and not on any of the AWL collection. Also, isn't the key fob on this one from like the very first Dooneys, and shouldn't be on one that looks this new? Another tip off was that it just seems in wayyy too good of condition...... I wish there were more pictures, of like the handles, and inside the bag, up close. Price - Is is definitely too low for a Dooney like this? I would love to hear that it is authentic, even though I doubt it.... So please give me your input. It ends today, so the sooner the better.
Please correct me if I am wrong, but it is 100% ILLEGAL to sell replica/fake bags on Ebay, correct? And, what can/does Ebay do about it, or what can we do about it? Thanks so much everybody, and sorry for my lack of knowledge on Dooneys.... Hopefully you know a little more than I do. ; )

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ160302609071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item160302609071&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

3C


----------



## MarissaBee

I have kind of a general authenticity question.. I often see Dooney & Bourke bags like this one on ebay as well as in stores like Ross and Marshalls.. They're always rectangular with a plain silver metal zipper... the fabric they're made with looks authentic, but I never see the style in department stores or on Dooney's website. I thought maybe they're "outlet" bags made with scraps or something. Are they authentic?? I borrowed the photo from an ebay auction, they all pretty much look like this:




TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

MarissaBee said:


> I have kind of a general authenticity question.. I often see Dooney & Bourke bags like this one on ebay as well as in stores like Ross and Marshalls.. They're always rectangular with a plain silver metal zipper... the fabric they're made with looks authentic, but I never see the style in department stores or on Dooney's website. I thought maybe they're "outlet" bags made with scraps or something. Are they authentic?? I borrowed the photo from an ebay auction, they all pretty much look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



That bag is authentic. At one time, I believe they did have that bag (maybe in a different pattern) on the Dooney site, but now, I think alot of the stock that Marshalls and TJ's get comes from QVC and much of the merchandise is specifically made for QVC. 

Some of the bags (such as the one you show) used to be made with the multi-colored zippers and coated fabric. Now there are some out that are uncoated canvas and they have brass zippers. Even some of the IT bags that were made for QVC have brass zippers rather than multi-colored ones. But they're still the real deal. 

There are lots of fakes on ebay so if you aren't sure, ask about them either here or on the ebay boards.


----------



## Muslickz

I just want to thank everyone here for their wonderful service and to say I LOVE D&B. You guys Saved me a fortune!!

-Mus


----------



## lulu3955

BB questions for ya: Do you know of DB making a limited edition Travel stamp slim wristlet? I saw one on ebay and wondered if they made a flap wristlet in that pattern. I looked in my catalogs but I only have them dating back 4 years and I didn't see either one. TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

lulu3955 said:


> BB questions for ya: Do you know of DB making a limited edition Travel stamp slim wristlet? I saw one on ebay and wondered if they made a flap wristlet in that pattern. I looked in my catalogs but I only have them dating back 4 years and I didn't see either one. TIA



Is there an item number? It's impossible to know every item they've made. Sometimes they do special styles for certain stores or promotions.

Often, authenticity is determined based on details rather than the specific item.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lulu3955

I could not find an item #. The auction ended about 2 weeks ago. I did however find references to the auction in a google search. Item name was:
_DOONEY & BOURKE TRAVEL STAMP WRISTLET LIMITED EDITION_ and it was 45.00 BIN


----------



## couture_addict

SiarraTango said:


> I've found this bag on Ebay, and absolutely adore it; however, I'm really beginning to questioning its authenticity. The biggest thing was that the seller said nowhere that the bag _was_ indeed Authentic. I have sent the seller an E-Mail asking, but have got no response as of yet. I've also never seen another Dooney and Bourke like it - with the Dark Brown/Tan Leather. I'm not too good with Dooneys, but it seems like the Tag/Patch/Key Fob don't match up. I remembered something about the green tags being on the very first Dooneys, and not on any of the AWL collection. Also, isn't the key fob on this one from like the very first Dooneys, and shouldn't be on one that looks this new? Another tip off was that it just seems in wayyy too good of condition...... I wish there were more pictures, of like the handles, and inside the bag, up close. Price - Is is definitely too low for a Dooney like this? I would love to hear that it is authentic, even though I doubt it.... So please give me your input. It ends today, so the sooner the better.
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but it is 100% ILLEGAL to sell replica/fake bags on Ebay, correct? And, what can/does Ebay do about it, or what can we do about it? Thanks so much everybody, and sorry for my lack of knowledge on Dooneys.... Hopefully you know a little more than I do. ; )
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ160302609071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item160302609071&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 3C


 
I know the auction has already ended, but thought I'd answer anyway.  I'm inclined to say that this bag is fake; from what I remember the neck on the duck shouldn't be that thick, and is one of the signs of a fake on the AWL bags.  I could be wrong...but I'm pretty sure it's a fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ160302609071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS _CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item160302609071&_trksid=p39 11.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7 C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

I'm not feeling the love for this one either. It's not the "neck" of the duck but the lack of detail and dimension to the emblem. It's too flat, the eye is almost non-existent and the font is wrong as well as the size of the font is off.

I've contacted someone for another opinion, but I think someone got scr3wed for $160.

As a comparison, compare that listing to these Gladstone bags.
Authentic #1: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Blk-AWL-Gladstone-Satchel-NEW-WITH-TAGS_W0QQitemZ350126761619

Authentic #2: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Black-Dooney-Gladstone-Bag-Great-Condition_W0QQitemZ190258023135

Authentic #3 - this one has the old-style fob: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-XL-14-Bone-Gladstone-Satchel-AWL-W-Key_W0QQitemZ350123418246


----------



## caroleigh

Hello, I am new to the forum and new to DB. I bought my first off of ebay.






Auction stated authentic and I emailed the seller to verify. They once again said authentic.

I got it and question its authenticity so I thought I would ask for your help.

The thread on the handles and leather logo is a different color then the rest of the purse. Its yellow, while the rest is tan. It's also thicker. 

Also, the inside thread has come undone as seen in the next photo. 




Also in this photo, you can see the stitching to the left, its kind of double stitched. It appears as though there was something cut out underneath.

The serial number is all numbers, from what I have read there should be some letters as well in the beginning of the serial number?

Here is the other side of the bag to show the stitching. I would think that a DB would not come unstitched the way this one has. The bag appears to not be that old.





Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

caroleigh said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and new to DB. I bought my first off of ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auction stated authentic and I emailed the seller to verify. They once again said authentic.
> 
> I got it and question its authenticity so I thought I would ask for your help.
> 
> The thread on the handles and leather logo is a different color then the rest of the purse. Its yellow, while the rest is tan. It's also thicker.
> 
> Also, the inside thread has come undone as seen in the next photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in this photo, you can see the stitching to the left, its kind of double stitched. It appears as though there was something cut out underneath.
> 
> The serial number is all numbers, from what I have read there should be some letters as well in the beginning of the serial number?
> 
> Here is the other side of the bag to show the stitching. I would think that a DB would not come unstitched the way this one has. The bag appears to not be that old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.



I believe that the bag is fine. It's a tassel tote. On this bag, as with many, the thread is supposed to be yellow. I believe there is probably a red, white and blue tag with serial number that is attached to the pocket. 

Here is another similar one, also authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-BOURKE-TASSEL-TOTE-SUNFLOWER-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ310100436998


----------



## caroleigh

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that the bag is fine. It's a tassel tote. On this bag, as with many, the thread is supposed to be yellow. I believe there is probably a red, white and blue tag with serial number that is attached to the pocket.
> 
> Here is another similar one, also authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-BOURKE-TASSEL-TOTE-SUNFLOWER-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ310100436998


 
Thank you for teh help. I am glad to hear it is probably real.
Do you think I ould remove the thread that has come undone and make one big pocket without ruining the bag completely? By looking at it I probably could, but before I do I was wondering what you all may think about that?


----------



## BeenBurned

caroleigh said:


> Thank you for teh help. I am glad to hear it is probably real.
> Do you think I ould remove the thread that has come undone and make one big pocket without ruining the bag completely? By looking at it I probably could, but before I do I was wondering what you all may think about that?



I don't see a problem in removing the thread. Just be careful that you only cut the stitches and not the pocket behind it.


----------



## abbyjoeyizzy3

I'm not sure how to use this but I am trying to find out if the Dooney & Bourke bag I purchased is authentic or not. My concern is that it has no D&B name plate on the outside or inside. Just a glued in D&B sticker and it says made in the USA. And there is no lining inside just the suede leather. Also it is a very large tote and I have never seen a D&B this big. It does have a metal blue duck on the outside but anyone could have put that on. Can anybody help me? I'm new at this so I hope I did it right with the pics and stuff. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

abbyjoeyizzy3 said:


> I'm not sure how to use this but I am trying to find out if the Dooney & Bourke bag I purchased is authentic or not. My concern is that it has no D&B name plate on the outside or inside. Just a glued in D&B sticker and it says made in the USA. And there is no lining inside just the suede leather. Also it is a very large tote and I have never seen a D&B this big. It does have a metal blue duck on the outside but anyone could have put that on. Can anybody help me? I'm new at this so I hope I did it right with the pics and stuff. Thank you!



Your bag is authentic.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Hi 
I don't know much about Dooney and Bourke. So yeah hopefully someone can tell me if these bags are authentic 
Thanks in advance!

Bag 1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110324244720

Bag 2 -
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260330149766


Bag 3 -
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140288597525



Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Hi
> I don't know much about Dooney and Bourke. So yeah hopefully someone can tell me if these bags are authentic
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Bag 1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110324244720
> 
> Bag 2 -
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260330149766
> 
> 
> Bag 3 -
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140288597525
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


All are authentic. 

Note that #1 and #2 are not the same style. #1 is a circle handbag. #2 is a circle backpack. (You probably noticed, but just in case....)


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Yeah lol I did notice that lol .

Thanks so much!!! I deff want to bid on them now :]


----------



## abbyjoeyizzy3

Thank you. I think it was the fact that the bag did not say D&B anywhere on it except the sewn or glued in tag that made me nervious. Usually there is a hard leather tag on the outside somewhere. But I thank you for helping me clear it up. My niece will love her christmas present after all,.


----------



## daveb1967b

Bag tag numbers:  Outside brass tag =  B41894.inside reverse tag #:  A2 150909


----------



## queen.asli

try to use this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## daveb1967b

- is each bag unique or are there mulitples of the same bags made?


----------



## lorihmatthews

There are multiples of the same bag made. They are mass merchandised and sold at the retail level.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Hi 
Is this bag authentic? I hope it is lol! I know it's alittle damaged but I still think it's cute lol, so yeah its still a good deal I guess!!!
http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/clo/938737301.html


----------



## d&blover84

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Hi
> Is this bag authentic? I hope it is lol! I know it's alittle damaged but I still think it's cute lol, so yeah its still a good deal I guess!!!
> http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/clo/938737301.html


 



the listing was deleted....sorry


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Oh thats alright  Thanks anyway.
Once I'll recieve it, I'll post pics lol


----------



## MarissaBee

BeenBurned, thanks for your response!   I had always wondered about those bags..


----------



## SiarraTango

BeenBurned said:


> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ160302609071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS _CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item160302609071&_trksid=p39 11.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7 C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> I'm not feeling the love for this one either. It's not the "neck" of the duck but the lack of detail and dimension to the emblem. It's too flat, the eye is almost non-existent and the font is wrong as well as the size of the font is off.
> 
> I've contacted someone for another opinion, but I think someone got scr3wed for $160.
> 
> As a comparison, compare that listing to these Gladstone bags.
> Authentic #1: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Blk-AWL-Gladstone-Satchel-NEW-WITH-TAGS_W0QQitemZ350126761619
> 
> Authentic #2: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Black-Dooney-Gladstone-Bag-Great-Condition_W0QQitemZ190258023135
> 
> Authentic #3 - this one has the old-style fob: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-XL-14-Bone-Gladstone-Satchel-AWL-W-Key_W0QQitemZ350123418246


 

Thanks couture_addict, and Been Burned. After the both of you pointing out those issues, I'm positive it is a fake. Thanks for the links of the Gladstone bags, it's a great comparison. 

Does anybody know if Dooney did make any Gladstone Bags, with the Dark Chocolate/Brown color? I'd love to know, and try to hunt one down.

Thanks again!!
3


----------



## Slimjimjoe4

I bought this bag off eBay from this person. It seems real and all. Has all the things that people said to look for except I did not see a brass plate anywhere on this bag on the front and on the inside I see no duck on the label just a made in china and above that the dooney and burke tag with no duck but it had the red stitching. I don't even know what the bag name is called. That is what I really want to find out. Can somebody please get me the bag's name. It is a Dooney and Burke. I have a registration card and item number and all that stuff but I can't figure out how to use it and see if its all good. I called Dooney and they said I have to send it in to get it authenticated and I was like no way. Its do or die at this point. So please, somebody please help me.

Here is a link to the picture on eBay.  I cant find my camera link otherwise I would post it on flickr or something.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=260332825492


Joe

Sorry for rambling, im just so lost and theres so little time and so much to do.  *I posted this thread in ebay forum and somebody suggested to move it here.*


----------



## queen.asli

please try this http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## Grace123

Hi Joe,

Here's a link to the bag on the QVC website. I think it's one of those bags that Dooney makes for QVC and it probably was one of their specials because it comes with the matching accessories. Dooney doesn't do that on its own, nor does anyone else include matching accessories. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ke-Donegal-Crest-Leather-Trim-ToteBag-wAccess

The bag is called Dooney & Bourke Donegal Crest Leather Trim ToteBag w/Access. I'm sure your girlfriend will love it!


----------



## d&blover84

*That was super sweet!  I'm sure she'll love it!  *​


----------



## casta

Hi
Does anybody know the name of this D&B bag? I mean the model name
Regards
Lety

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/211372476_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/211372522_o.jpg


----------



## Lzamare

Slimjimjoe4 said:


> I bought this bag off eBay from this person. It seems real and all. Has all the things that people said to look for except I did not see a brass plate anywhere on this bag on the front and on the inside I see no duck on the label just a made in china and above that the dooney and burke tag with no duck but it had the red stitching. I don't even know what the bag name is called. That is what I really want to find out. Can somebody please get me the bag's name. It is a Dooney and Burke. I have a registration card and item number and all that stuff but I can't figure out how to use it and see if its all good. I called Dooney and they said I have to send it in to get it authenticated and I was like no way. Its do or die at this point. So please, somebody please help me.
> 
> Here is a link to the picture on eBay. I cant find my camera link otherwise I would post it on flickr or something.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=260332825492
> 
> It looks like an outlet sample bag to me.  If you call the 800 number and give them the serial number they should be able to tell you the style and verify the info.


----------



## Blaque-Honey

A little help please...
I strongly believe this purse to be authentic. I have a better eye for spotting fake Dooney's than I would a Coach but I have never spent anything approaching $200+ on a purse unless I was at an actual Coach or Dooney Store. So I need some more eyes on this as I am seeing all this stuff about 'quality fakes' and I'm just really second-guessing myself right now.  

Anywho--
this Dooney is on sale at d&b.com but it's cheaper with this seller. Retail is $295. (They're asking $198 or *best offer*).
100% feedback and some feefback referring to the authenticity of the seller's bags in a positive light.

Haven't placed a bid, yet.
Already asked the buyer a series of questions about the bag.
Waiting to hear back from her before I bid. 

Thanks in advance.

Also, can I run my bags by a clerk at the Coach and d&b stores for authentification?
ALSO (lol)--I read that plastic-wrapped straps were indications of a fake.  True...?


----------



## Blaque-Honey

melaniem said:


> The frustrating thing is that was my auction, and the girl that bought it keeps telling me it is a KNOCKOFF but she doesn't care, blah blah blah, *and she called all of these department stores in Dallas and they told her there are no made in china tags in the authentic Dooney handbags.*
> 
> I bought this bag from the Dooney site, which is in the listing and I told her several times that I bought it from Dooney, then she says that I probably bought it off of a site that sells knockoffs. HELLO?
> 
> Rant over, and thank you.


 
That customer sounds like a piece of work.  Good luck with that!

--Every guide on eBay will tell you that Dooney's are also made in China. You could even 'google' for the truth if you desired outside sources.
--MY bags are 'made in China' and the authenticity is unquestionable. I bought 'em from the BX(military installation)in '06. 

IMO, she is flat-out lying and trying to 'get over'. 
I don't think any clerk told her that either. If so--then they had to have been trainees or something. Doesn't seem likely that these companies would put these folks on the 'floor'. But that's the only reason I can think of for them not knowing their own merchandise.<--if that's even the case and I don't think it is.

After all, wouldn't the clerk do a simple 'compare-contrast' (pick one or two Dooney's off the shelf/display case as a point of reference) in order to prove the 'origin-authenticity' question...?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bag-princess

Blaque-Honey,


get it while the getting is good!!!
it's real.




> I read that plastic-wrapped straps were indications of a fake.  True...?




not always - so i would say false. all my dooney bags came with their handles wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Blaque-Honey

Thanks so much.

Oh, I'm getting it!  There's one person bidding on it be they must be low-balling the heck out of the seller. 



> not always - so i would say false. all my dooney bags came with their handles wrapped in plastic.


 
'K. Good to know.   Some of this seller's bags come with plastic handles and that's a portion of the reason why I was a little hesitant about bidding on her bags...


----------



## BeenBurned

Blaque-Honey said:


> A little help please...
> I strongly believe this purse to be authentic. I have a better eye for spotting fake Dooney's than I would a Coach but I have never spent anything approaching $200+ on a purse unless I was at an actual Coach or Dooney Store. So I need some more eyes on this as I am seeing all this stuff about 'quality fakes' and I'm just really second-guessing myself right now.
> 
> Anywho--
> this Dooney is on sale at d&b.com but it's cheaper with this seller. Retail is $295. (They're asking $198 or *best offer*).
> 100% feedback and some feefback referring to the authenticity of the seller's bags in a positive light.
> 
> Haven't placed a bid, yet.
> Already asked the buyer a series of questions about the bag.
> Waiting to hear back from her before I bid.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, can I run my bags by a clerk at the Coach and d&b stores for authentification?
> ALSO (lol)--I read that plastic-wrapped straps were indications of a fake.  True...?



The bag is absolutely authentic and lovely. Good luck.

Although some brands with plastic on the handles/straps indicate fake, Dooney isn't one of them. You'll often find Dooneys with plastic. (You'll also see fake Dooneys with plastic, so do be careful.)

If you run your bag by a Dooney clerk, don't mention ebay!! Tell them it was a gift or make up some similar source. Many designer companies don't like that their items are sold on ebay and have been known to lie about authenticity if they know that it was bought or sold on ebay.


----------



## bag-princess

> Oh, I'm getting it!  There's one person bidding on it be they must be low-balling the heck out of the seller.




good luck girl!!!!

just stay on top of it.  things can turn on a dime on ebay!!


----------



## Blaque-Honey

> Although some brands with plastic on the handles/straps indicate fake, Dooney isn't one of them. You'll often find Dooneys with plastic. (You'll also see fake Dooneys with plastic, so do be careful.)
> 
> If you run your bag by a Dooney clerk, don't mention eBay!! Tell them it was a gift or make up some similar source. Many designer companies don't like that their items are sold on ebay and have been known to lie about authenticity if they know that it was bought or sold on ebay.


 
Ok, Good to know. I don't even recall how my purses are packaged. I'll start paying attention now. 



> good luck girl!!!!
> just stay on top of it. things can turn on a dime on eBay!!


 
LOL
Girl, who you tellin? I already lost one purse tonight and I was madder than a dern hornet. (lol) But, I refuse to bid on anything until I have more *ahem* 'financial cushion'.   I went  a little crazy over Christmas. Got some good deals though. So, now I'm on 'purse budget'. 


But--check it out below!
This will be my first non-sig bag but I can't pass it up. Anyway, I do trust this seller but I research all bags acquired through eBay. Trying to find the little style/serial number to compare but it looks GREAT though.
I need a good black bag!

Anywho: Asking $258. Retail $355; Made in Italy.

Thing is, bidding has ended but I don't see where anyone has actually 'paid' for the purse I just see that someone has 'bid'-->$185.00. 
So...maybe I'm not lusting after this purse in vain.
I do plan to email the seller about the item tonight, though.


----------



## bag-princess

that is absolutely beautiful!!!  and the perfect black bag. 
when it comes to dooney's leather bags you are getting a great deal because they last forever!
please let me know what you find out!


----------



## Blaque-Honey

@BAG-PRINCESS 
No, I lost it. but I still think the buyer is paying with a check or something. I'm still stalking. (lol)
The seller showed another bag to me. Similar style. Smaller than the black one. It's so cute, I think. Not all shiny-looking.

I'm not at all familair with this bag though. Anyway--It's a Dooney lock Satchel Bag.
--Made in Italy.
--Metallic leather w/stamped Croc look
--Serial tag is cut 
--key included 10x7.5x4
--Silver feet


----------



## bag-princess

i have seen that croc style before in that color.
sorry you missed out on that black bag  but i think you are right to stay on top of it. you never know what could happen! it doesn't hurt to let the buyer know if they don't come through to get in contact with you!


----------



## BeenBurned

The green bag is authentic too. Good luck.

I agree with bag-princess. Let the seller know that you're interested in the black bag is the buyer doesn't complete the transaction.


----------



## lilygurl016

Hey Guys!!!
   I really need your help! Can you tell me if this is an authentic Dooney and Bourke item. I am not familiar with Dooney and Bourke and I thought this purse was very cute. I just want to make sure it is real. THANKS 


Here are the pictures of the purse and registration number.

http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp310/lilygurl016/?action=view&current=Photo0077-1.jpg


http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp310/lilygurl016/?action=view&current=tag.jpg

http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp310/lilygurl016/?action=view&current=registration.jpg


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi! Please post in our D&B section. Here's a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## lilygurl016

Hey Guys!!!
 I really need your help! Can you tell me if this is an authentic Dooney and Bourke item. I am not familiar with Dooney and Bourke and I thought this purse was very cute. I just want to make sure it is real. THANKS 


Here are the pictures of the purse and registration number.

http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/p...hoto0077-1.jpg


http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/p...urrent=tag.jpg

http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/p...gistration.jpg


----------



## d&blover84

*it's real...does it have red color transfer or is that the shirt reflecting on it?  it's the small double handle tote looks like.  there should be a shoulder strap to come with it.*


----------



## lilygurl016

d&blover84 said:


> *it's real...does it have red color transfer or is that the shirt reflecting on it?  it's the small double handle tote looks like.  there should be a shoulder strap to come with it.*





Hey were you talking about my post? THANKS


----------



## BeenBurned

lilygurl016 said:


> Hey Guys!!!
> I really need your help! Can you tell me if this is an authentic Dooney and Bourke item. I am not familiar with Dooney and Bourke and I thought this purse was very cute. I just want to make sure it is real. THANKS
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of the purse and registration number.
> 
> http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/p...hoto0077-1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/p...urrent=tag.jpg
> 
> http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/p...gistration.jpg



That bag is authentic. 

I think that the appearance of red on the front closure is a reflection from something, perhaps something the photographer was wearing when she took the picture.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## d&blover84

lilygurl016 said:


> Hey were you talking about my post? THANKS


 

*yep, sorry forgot to quote it.*


----------



## lilygurl016

d&blover84 said:


> *yep, sorry forgot to quote it.*


Thanks for helping me out!!! Now I feel more comfortable on buying the purse. You also said the bag should come with a shoulder strap. Is that true? THANKS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## d&blover84

*yes, it's like the hybrid satchels everywhere recently... it should have a shoulder strap you can attach to the bag so you can carry it on your shoulder cause those handles wouldn't be big enough.*


----------



## oopsididitagain

Are these $65 Dooneys on iOffer real?  I'm new to the Dooney & Bourke brand so I cannot tell.  If they are, there's some good deals to be had!
http://www.ioffer.com/i/84969956


----------



## BeenBurned

No!!

I-Offer is 99% fake. Every once in a while, a seller will have an authentic item, but the price of the authentic item is going to be in line with other authentic items on ebay.

You *won't* get an authentic $300-$400 bag for $65.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I thought it was too good to be true.  Now that you mention it, I believe I've read somewhere on tPF before that iOffer sells fakes.  Thanks for your help BeenBurned!  I'll stick to my Dooney outlet.


----------



## lilygurl016

Can someone Please help me!!! Can you tell me if this is an authentic Dooney and Bourke bag. Please help ASAP!!!!!! THANKS!

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/clo/988110104.html


----------



## d&blover84

lilygurl016 said:


> Can someone Please help me!!! Can you tell me if this is an authentic Dooney and Bourke bag. Please help ASAP!!!!!! THANKS!
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/clo/988110104.html


 

sorry but i can't tell a thing from just that pic. id ask for more.


----------



## bag-princess

> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/clo/988110104.html


ITA - i can't tell a thing by that photo!


----------



## Roe in LV

Hey D&B fans! Can anyone offer an opinion on this backpack? It is from the 'olden days', I'm sure but just don't know how to authenticate these bags. TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130281697579


----------



## BeenBurned

Roe in LV said:


> Hey D&B fans! Can anyone offer an opinion on this backpack? It is from the 'olden days', I'm sure but just don't know how to authenticate these bags. TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130281697579



That's authentic! Cute backpack!


----------



## d&blover84

Roe in LV said:


> Hey D&B fans! Can anyone offer an opinion on this backpack? It is from the 'olden days', I'm sure but just don't know how to authenticate these bags. TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130281697579


 




*did you notice she has it listed three different times? maybe if she doesn't get enough from you, she'll pull it and let it ride on the longer auction.  i wouldn't think she'd have three of the same bag...and if she did she could at least take different pictures of them instead of reusing.  jmo.*


----------



## BeenBurned

d&blover84 said:


> *did you notice she has it listed three different times? maybe if she doesn't get enough from you, she'll pull it and let it ride on the longer auction.  i wouldn't think she'd have three of the same bag...and if she did she could at least take different pictures of them instead of reusing.  jmo.*



No! I didn't notice but good grief! 

Look at the completed listings!
http://completed.shop.ebay.com/merc...CompleteZ1QQ_flnZ1QQ_trksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em283

I would definitely email her and ask what's going on.

I was curious: http://forums.ebay.com/db2/thread.jspa?threadID=520076608


----------



## d&blover84

BeenBurned said:


> No! I didn't notice but good grief!
> 
> Look at the completed listings!
> http://completed.shop.ebay.com/merchant/whippedcream.2007_W0QQLHQ5fCompleteZ1QQ_flnZ1QQ_trksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em283
> 
> I would definitely email her and ask what's going on.
> 
> I was curious: http://forums.ebay.com/db2/thread.jspa?threadID=520076608


 


*That is extremely odd. I would not buy from her.*


----------



## Roe in LV

Roe in LV said:


> Hey D&B fans! Can anyone offer an opinion on this backpack? It is from the 'olden days', I'm sure but just don't know how to authenticate these bags. TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130281697579


 
Hello Everyone! Have I told you all how much I LOVE you guys!! You both have brought up very valid points that warrant further investigation on my part. PLus, now I'm just nosey too  to see the reason behind the mult. listings. Thanks so much for your input. I just knew this was the place to be!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Roe in LV

Good day! I wrote to the seller inquiring about the multiple listings and this is what she wrote:<The number you are looking at is correct. I am working with Ebay technicians right now to get the other listing(s) removed. There was a glitch in their system which caused multiple listings of the same item... 

Thank you for your interest,>

This sounds plausible to me but since I am not a seller I wonder what you ladies and gents here think. Would you bid? I'm supposing this is an authentic backpack, no? TIA and have a great day eveyone!


----------



## BeenBurned

I suppose it's possible but I've been a seller for a long time and I've never had this happen. 

I'm not sure I believe her.


----------



## d&blover84

Roe in LV said:


> Good day! I wrote to the seller inquiring about the multiple listings and this is what she wrote:<The number you are looking at is correct. I am working with Ebay technicians right now to get the other listing(s) removed. There was a glitch in their system which caused multiple listings of the same item...
> 
> Thank you for your interest,>
> 
> This sounds plausible to me but since I am not a seller I wonder what you ladies and gents here think. Would you bid? I'm supposing this is an authentic backpack, no? TIA and have a great day eveyone!


 



*It's just too fishy.  I wouldn't buy it.*


----------



## Roe in LV

I agree...it is a bit too goofy! Thanks a lot for all of your honest input! Have a good week everyone!


----------



## swinginstyle

what about this:

mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0.1&disp=emb&view=att&th=11ef64c9f4747cdc

unfortunately, I think it's going to ask you to download the image


----------



## Doll76

Ok...I found what seems like a real black IT makeup case.
The zipper is colorful and both ends are light blue metal, interior is blue(and brand new looking) and has black stitching..under zipper is stamped riri, has a pink heart brass dooney tag attatched to a d ring and tan leather w/ blue edging-stitching is yellow on the fraschetta...
The only thing is that although the stitching is even and tight throughout there is also some glue or something on the edges on the inside..does dooney do that?..and does dooney put a made in china black tag inside the makeup case?
Dooney fans/collectors ..help!!


----------



## redney

hi there - please post your question in the Dooney and Bourke authentication thread at the top of this forum.


----------



## Doll76

How old is this Dooney and what should I ask to make sure this is real?...would the handles be dark brown or black?


----------



## Sabel

Newbie trying to learn... 

I need help to not only authenticate this Dooney & Bourke, but help with the exact description of the purse.... this has to be a vintage, is it not? The tag says made in the USA, is that real? 

I LOVE this forum.. 

Thanks so much for the help


----------



## redney

Hi there - you need to post pictures of the bag or auction link on the D&B authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342-42.html


----------



## WENDY315

Item number: 400025772571pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalAssets/rtCurve.gif

I'M NEW HERE, SO I DO NOT KNOW IF WHAT I AM DOING IS CORRECT.  ANY PROBLEMS/QUESTIONS OR A BETTER WAY TO DO THIS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.  THANKS!


----------



## Sabel

Oops, that would help, would'nt it.. 

thank you


----------



## babygirlbling

Any opinions as the the authenticity of this bag? It looks good to me but I'm not a Dooney expert by any means. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350159804863


----------



## designerobsess

Looks good to me


----------



## babygirlbling

What about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-monogram-brown-bag-MATCHING-WALLET_W0QQitemZ250364663186QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item250364663186&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## babygirlbling

Anyone?


----------



## JessXoX

Hi, Im obviously new the forum... and I know this is going to sound terrible, but I was given a "dooney" bag, and It has a tag inside with the "dooney & Bourke Inc"  and what looks to be a serial number on the back, BUT- I cant find anything online about this style bag.

Its a tan on tan barrel bag.
All the metal on it is brass.
Inside there is a leather patch that says dooney and bourke.

The print sort of resembles the new quilt style... but i didnt see that they made a barrel in new quilt.

So Yes, It was given to me, its in Alright condition, BUT, its bothering me to know if its real or what.  I know beggers shouldnt be choosers, but maybe its just the curiosity getting to me.

It has the same stitching as my other dooney bag which is authentic, so signs are pointing to yes, but i cant seem to find anything on this bag, on the computer... 

Is the inside of the bag always pink and white? I Know the bucket crossword bag I have is...

I dont know ideas?


----------



## ethanbn819

Any pics?


----------



## gro3602

Look above at the list w/ the "stickys".

There's a thread for Dooneys.

They probably will reqeust that you post photos.


----------



## gro3602

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342-43.html


----------



## JessXoX

Unfortunately thats the only one I have right now doesnt show much... i know ... I took pics with my phone and apparently they are too big to post... so I'll have to work on that... 

i should have another pic posted by tomorrow...


----------



## JessXoX

Anything else I need to take a pic of that will help to try and figure this out?

If so Let me know...


----------



## cinnaminsuga

hi ladies,

can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  your help is appreciated!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOURKE-MEDIUM-ZIPPER-POCKET-SAC-RED-235_W0QQitemZ260356279695QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260356279695&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

thanks much!


----------



## d&blover84

cinnaminsuga said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can someone please authenticate this bag for me? your help is appreciated!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOURKE-MEDIUM-ZIPPER-POCKET-SAC-RED-235_W0QQitemZ260356279695QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260356279695&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> thanks much!


 


*I'd ask for pics of the interior.  Lining, pockets, tags...everything inside.  Outside looks good though.*


----------



## cinnaminsuga

d&blover84 said:


> *I'd ask for pics of the interior. Lining, pockets, tags...everything inside. Outside looks good though.*


 
thanks!!! i'll ask for more pics.


----------



## Sabel

thank you


----------



## JessXoX

So ladies has anyone seen this bag before?

Or was the lady who gave it to me just trying to get on my goodside? LoL


----------



## d&blover84

JessXoX said:


> So ladies has anyone seen this bag before?
> 
> Or was the lady who gave it to me just trying to get on my goodside? LoL


 

*it looks to me like it's real.  i can't tell how old it is, how much it sold for, but it looks real to me.  it has the right interior and inside tag.*


----------



## babygirlbling

babygirlbling said:


> What about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-monogram-brown-bag-MATCHING-WALLET_W0QQitemZ250364663186QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item250364663186&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Could someone give me an opinion on this bag? TIA!


----------



## casta

Hi
Is this vintage D&B briefcase authentic? It hasn´t the red blue label inside. TIA!
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229018424_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229018576_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229018761_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229019067_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/7/7/8/3/6/webimg/229019338_o.jpg


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

I purchased this bag of eBay a while back. Is it authentic?
Thanks in advance :]
Sorry if they are too large - they should resize after a while.
Omg my fingers look nasty! Please ignore them! Ugh! It's my nail biting habit. I swear, they don't look that bad in person! Ugh!


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Oh.
Can you please tell me if this one is authentic too?
Thanks in advance :]
Sorry for the double post!
Once again my fingers look ugh! I gotta stop that habit! They do not look like that in person!
hahahahaha that's like my motto now.


----------



## d&blover84

*sweetpinkx3....both are real.  but curious, the last picture on your second post shows a totally diff bag.  the first one is the IT barrel bag.  the second one is the miami tassel tote, but the last pic is for the candy graphic print.  just wondering.  but yes, they're real.  very used though. *


----------



## sweetpinkx3

d&blover84 said:


> *sweetpinkx3....both are real. but curious, the last picture on your second post shows a totally diff bag. the first one is the IT barrel bag. the second one is the miami tassel tote, but the last pic is for the candy graphic print. just wondering. but yes, they're real. very used though. *


 
lol. Well I didn't know that - all this time I though the print was fishes! lol! But thank you so much :] I'm glad there real ;; yeah they do show wear but when I'm wearing them it's not noticeable and hey I got a great deal on them both lol.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Oh, my miami bag does have that print though?!?! All this time I though those were fishes. Idk!!


----------



## d&blover84

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Oh, my miami bag does have that print though?!?! All this time I though those were fishes. Idk!!


 


*the last pic is the candy graphic.  the miami bag shouldn't have that anywhere on it.  *


----------



## sweetpinkx3

d&blover84 said:


> *the last pic is the candy graphic.  the miami bag shouldn't have that anywhere on it.  *


Ugh omg. My bag has it. Like if I turn the inside flaps over, The pocket things (or whatever they are called) have that print on the back side. 
So is the bag a fake? 
Oh great, atleast I didn't spend much.


----------



## d&blover84

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Ugh omg. My bag has it. Like if I turn the inside flaps over, The pocket things (or whatever they are called) have that print on the back side.
> So is the bag a fake?
> Oh great, atleast I didn't spend much.


 

*lol...thats definitely odd.  it doesn't look fake...maybe refurbished???*


----------



## one2many

Hello.  I have two items I would like authenticated.  I don't plan on purchasing either I'm just very curious.  Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOURKE-BLACK-COIN-PURSE-WALLET-BAG_W0QQitemZ320342762723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320342762723&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BURKE-CE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## one2many

^^No one??


----------



## yakitori

Aloha!

I'm have a few Hayden Bags... I'm wondering if they may be collector's items and rise in value in the future. Has anybody experienced a collectable bag that has risen in value?

Mahalos to all!

Yakitori


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Please only post authenticity questions in this forum.

Thanks!


----------



## couture_addict

one2many said:


> Hello. I have two items I would like authenticated. I don't plan on purchasing either I'm just very curious. Thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOURKE-BLACK-COIN-PURSE-WALLET-BAG_W0QQitemZ320342762723QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320342762723&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BURKE-CELL-PHONE-CASE_W0QQitemZ170303357659QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPDA_Accessories?hash=item170303357659&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Unfortunately not enough pics to authenticate, sorry


----------



## one2many

couture_addict said:


> Unfortunately not enough pics to authenticate, sorry


 
Oh well.  The reason I was curious was because the cell phone pouch comes in plastic and doesn't seem like Dooney & Bourke style but I have heard that you can buy D&B cell phone cases at Best Buy so who knows.  The coin purse I'm more interested in because I won one last year and never thought that it could be fake until a few months ago.


----------



## NYCBagSnob

Hello!  This is my auction which ended last week.  Seller received the item, and has left feedback saying it is not authentic (she's not asking for a refund though).  I'm shocked, and really bothered...Can you ladies give me an opinion on this?  If its against the rules, please remove, I apologize. TIA...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&item=220364580545


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## NYCBagSnob

NYCBagSnob said:


> Hello! This is my auction which ended last week. Seller received the item, and has left feedback saying it is not authentic (she's not asking for a refund though). I'm shocked, and really bothered...Can you ladies give me an opinion on this? If its against the rules, please remove, I apologize. TIA...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&item=220364580545


 

Nevermind...Dooney is willing to confirm purchase, and authenticate for seller....


----------



## couture_addict

^Looks authentic to me, but I'm not sure we can post our own auctions here...?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Can you tell me if this is fake? I picked it up at a second hand store, so no biggie if it is. It would be pretty awesome if it's real though. Thanks!


----------



## jillian8706

Hi, I have never bought a d&b bag before but my mom wants one for mothers day.  Her favorite are the giraffe print bags, have those been faked?  I was looking on ebay for one.  Is there anything I need to be looking out for? TIA


----------



## d&blover84

jillian8706 said:


> Hi, I have never bought a d&b bag before but my mom wants one for mothers day. Her favorite are the giraffe print bags, have those been faked? I was looking on ebay for one. Is there anything I need to be looking out for? TIA


 


*those are the most faked ones out there.  there are several things to watch for.  best i can tell you is to find some listings you're interested in, and post them here.  always easier to judge then.*


----------



## jillian8706

oh wow! I had no idea.  Thank you for letting me know & if I find a specific one I like I'll post it here.  I'm so glad I checked with you guys first


----------



## casta

Hi
Could you please tell me if this D&B bag is authentic?
Thanks in advance


----------



## d&blover84

casta said:


> Hi
> Could you please tell me if this D&B bag is authentic?
> Thanks in advance


 

*LOOKS GOOD!*


----------



## casta

d&blover84 said:


> *LOOKS GOOD!*


 Thank you for your time!


----------



## d&blover84

casta said:


> Thank you for your time!


 

*you're very welcome!*


----------



## wedge922

Hi  i bought a ?dooney & bourke on ebay.  It has the donegal emblem in cloth on the outside but no "metal square or duck emblem".  The inside pocket has a leather patch and wording, pretty much like the 'coach creed'.  It also has a number 801-01.  No white, red and blue sewn in lable.  

Please let me know what i have asap.   Wedge


----------



## queen.asli

welcome to the PF.
please post some pic and the e bay link here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## Swanky

actually, doesn't sound like an authenticity question.
This forum is for authenticity questions only, please post other handbag questions in the Handbags & Purses Forum.


----------



## Emt1cat

I'm new at this and hoping I'm doing this right...I am interested in several Dooneys on ebay but am trying to narrow down to 2 that I really like...Could anyone please take a look and see if these are real? Thank you so much!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220375261578

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130292975827

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150331219347

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170310524041


----------



## queen.asli

please post your question here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Vel22

Hello all... I have this purse and would like some info on it. It looks real to me but I noticed it didn't have a tag like other purses do or a serial number. Plus I dont know the type of purse this is either, I am thinking maybe a bucket bag or a tote? Any info will be appreciated.

Sorry if the pics are a little vague but all I have is a camera phone. But please comment if you can, it will be most appreciated!


----------



## blkdon

I've purchased the following bag, but concerned no tags inside... can anyone offer advise? It is guaranteed authentic...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150330743529

thanks Joyce


----------



## Ellie Mae

Please post in the D&B thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## appi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


Hi,
Please help me authenticate this bag Item number: 180338167646
Thanks.


----------



## JadedPink

Hi all,

I'm a Coach girl, but I found a cute D&B on eBay. Can y'all verify it for me? I don't know what photos are needed, so let me know if I should ask for more. Lastly, how's the seller's price? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270361378523


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

Are these two dooney & bourke handbags from this seller authentic? 

Thanks for your time

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fabu..._DOONEY___BOURKE_SMALL_MIAMI_WHITE_DUFFLE_BAG


----------



## tifphany

I've asked the seller for more pics (don't know if I'll get them in time). TIA


----------



## d&blover84

LuxuryBagsEtc. said:


> Are these two dooney & bourke handbags from this seller authentic?
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fabu..._DOONEY___BOURKE_SMALL_MIAMI_WHITE_DUFFLE_BAG


 


*authentic....sorry ididnt answer sooner.*


----------



## Veelyn

Hi. Can someone authenticate this for me please? Thanks!


----------



## Veelyn

Bump


----------



## bag-princess

that is a real dooney Veelyn


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you Bag Princess!


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Are these authentic? Thanks in advance 
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-BUCKET-BAG-NWOT_W0QQitemZ280331347895
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-GENTLY-USED-IT-BUCKET-BAG-Purse_W0QQitemZ270371550840
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-HANDBAG-BRAND-NEW-HAS-TAGS-AND-REG-CARD_W0QQitemZ140312745592
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-Blue-IT-Logo-Bucket-Hobo-Bag-Purse-NR_W0QQitemZ270369878321
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bourke-Hand-Bag-Lavender-NICE_W0QQitemZ270368420083


----------



## d&blover84

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Are these authentic? Thanks in advance
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-BUCKET-BAG-NWOT_W0QQitemZ280331347895
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-GENTLY-USED-IT-BUCKET-BAG-Purse_W0QQitemZ270371550840
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-HANDBAG-BRAND-NEW-HAS-TAGS-AND-REG-CARD_W0QQitemZ140312745592
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-Blue-IT-Logo-Bucket-Hobo-Bag-Purse-NR_W0QQitemZ270369878321
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bourke-Hand-Bag-Lavender-NICE_W0QQitemZ270368420083


 


*1-looks good, interior pics would help though*
*2-good*
*3-good*
*4-good*
*5-authentic but in poor condition.  there is either a large tear on the front top handle or a very large pen mark.*


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Alright  Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Dangerous

Hi I need help with this Dooney.  Is it real?

Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## d&blover84

Dangerous said:


> Hi I need help with this Dooney. Is it real?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


*ask for non-stock pics of the front.  also, this bag is on sale on the dooney website.  they frequently have bags on killer sale, and end up being cheaper than ebay.  they do a monthly sale, (April's specials) and certain bags are half off.  just FYI*


----------



## Dangerous

Thanks!!!!


----------



## d&blover84

*it won't let me pm since you're so new...but are you in bham alabama?*  ^^^


----------



## BeenBurned

Dangerous said:


> Hi I need help with this Dooney.  Is it real?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 Sorry but there aren't enough pictures to tell. The 2 pictures on the left are stock photos and the other 2 pix don't show enough detail. Additionally, the other 2 pictures are stolen from the seller of item   250403403678.   Personally, I don't feel good about this seller. In her completed listings, she sold some Merrell shoes (her item number  200328484974) and stole the pictures and description from the seller of item  390043879721.   It makes me wonder if what you see will be what you get.


----------



## Dangerous




----------



## BeenBurned

JadedPink said:


> Hi all,
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270361378523



 That bag is very cute and authentic.


----------



## Dangerous

d&blover84 said:


> *it won't let me pm since you're so new...but are you in bham alabama?* ^^^


 Yes. Where are your from?


----------



## d&blover84

*little bit lower.  i'm in Calera, just south of Pelham *


----------



## Dangerous

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but there aren't enough pictures to tell. The 2 pictures on the left are stock photos and the other 2 pix don't show enough detail. Additionally, the other 2 pictures are stolen from the seller of item 250403403678. Personally, I don't feel good about this seller. In her completed listings, she sold some Merrell shoes (her item number 200328484974) and stole the pictures and description from the seller of item 390043879721. It makes me wonder if what you see will be what you get.


 Thank you!!


----------



## Dangerous

d&blover84 said:


> *little bit lower. i'm in Calera, just south of Pelham *


 
Cool.  Thanks for the all the advise neighbor!!!  Im sure Ill be seeing you around.


----------



## chocolatechippy

is this dooney authentic?  tia
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-MEDIUM-CINZIA-CROC-BAG-RED_W0QQitemZ330324253044QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330324253044&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1240%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## d&blover84

*^^^bag looks good, though it states new with tags, and the tags are nowhere to be seen.  seller has a very recent negative feedback for a mixer not received.  otherwise, all her feedback looks good.  this bag is $182.50 on dooney.com, and you have a wide choice of colors.  i think they're doing free shipping right now, plus you can sneak in a wallet!  the checkbook wallet for this bag is only $129.50 right now.  JUST FYI!*


----------



## chocolatechippy

Thank you, for the info about the sale at dooney.com. They do have
a variety of colors. The lilac is out of stock. 
The reason I was drawn to the e-bay auction, was the seller
was offering "make an offfer". But I am reluctant to buy
from e-bay. I should just stop being cheap & order from
Dooney, one line. At least I know I am getting a authentic
bag. I appreciate your imput.


----------



## d&blover84

*you're very welcome!  keep an eye on dooney.com, cause there are constant sales.  every month they put new bags in the 50% off section.  their shipping is fast too.  also your local macy's or belk should have some clearance bags on a pretty regular basis.*


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## 4everYoung

can somebody help authenticate this...?  thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-GOLDEN-CROCO-WITH-PINK-MINI-BARREL-PURSE_W0QQitemZ370191727210QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item370191727210&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A100


----------



## BeenBurned

4everYoung said:


> can somebody help authenticate this...?  thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-G...=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:100



It's authentic but not a mini barrel, as described in the listing.

It's a mini gym bag from the nile collection. 

It's a small bag. Draw it out on a piece of paper to make sure it'll work for you.


----------



## 4everYoung

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but not a mini barrel, as described in the listing.
> 
> It's a mini gym bag from the nile collection.
> 
> It's a small bag. Draw it out on a piece of paper to make sure it'll work for you.


 

thanks so much...    that is small tho... thought the 8" was a typo...  thanks again!


----------



## casta

Hi
Do you know from what collection is this Dooney & Bourke large Purse?
Thanks in advance


----------



## brokeashell

HI! 

so i got this NEW past season dooney and burke minipurse at a garage sale (Free with purchase of anything...i bought a bunch of books for 5 bucks) and i was wondering what is it called and if it is authentic. 

I dont really care if it is or not. it's free! ill give it to my baby niece if its fake. 

http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4744.jpg
http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4745.jpg
http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4746.jpg
http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4749.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

brokeashell said:


> HI!
> 
> so i got this NEW past season dooney and burke minipurse at a garage sale (Free with purchase of anything...i bought a bunch of books for 5 bucks) and i was wondering what is it called and if it is authentic.
> 
> I dont really care if it is or not. it's free! ill give it to my baby niece if its fake.
> 
> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4744.jpg
> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4745.jpg
> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4746.jpg
> http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt283/brokemoreshells/DSCN4749.jpg



It's authentic and I believe it's called a signature top zip. 

What a deal! 5 books plus an authentic Dooney for $5!


----------



## brokeashell

yay!! i'm going to have to rip it out of my baby niece's hands now...great. !


----------



## k9bites

*Is this authentic? Thanks for any help.*


----------



## BeenBurned

k9bites said:


> *Is this authentic? Thanks for any help.*



That bag is fine. (ANd gorgeous.)


----------



## k9bites

*^ Thank You!!!*


----------



## katyayiyan2

someone can help me with this...is this authentic?
tanks a lot
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/4/4/5/5/1/webimg/268855390_o.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

katyayiyan2 said:


> someone can help me with this...is this authentic?
> tanks a lot
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/4/4/5/5/1/webimg/268855390_o.jpg



It looks okay but do you have any more pictures? I'd like to see the inside pocket and the hardware on the 4 corners of the top. (The brass hardware on top is hidden by the handles.) If there are feet, please show them, too.


----------



## lilibeth77

sorry for putting it all together like that, but i had to screen print a million times! sorryyyy!! help me and tell me if you need any more pictures!


----------



## BeenBurned

lilibeth77 said:


> sorry for putting it all together like that, but i had to screen print a million times! sorryyyy!! help me and tell me if you need any more pictures!



  It's authentic and it's called a shoulder sac.


----------



## lilibeth77




----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lilibeth77

oh sorry about the last picture being so small! here it is bigger!


----------



## BeenBurned

lilibeth77 said:


>



 The bag looks okay but I'd like to see an interior picture to be sure it's authentic. (If authentic, the bag is a Gladstone.)     But the wallet is definitely fake. You can probably tell that the interior is plastic. It's not like any Dooney style and the construction is completely wrong. Sorry.


----------



## lilibeth77

BeenBurned said:


> The bag looks okay but I'd like to see an interior picture to be sure it's authentic. (If authentic, the bag is a Gladstone.) But the wallet is definitely fake. You can probably tell that the interior is plastic. It's not like any Dooney style and the construction is completely wrong. Sorry.


 

here is the inside:

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

lilibeth77 said:


> here is the inside:
> 
> thanks!



I can't really see the pocket constructions but it looks okay from what I can see. 

Is there a red, white and blue tag with serial number? This bag might be old enough that it's from before the tags, but there could possibly be one, or maybe you can see the remnants of where it might have been cut out.

It looks like there are little flaps on the sides of the pocket, right? 

Here is an authentic listing to compare. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-B...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

Your bag looks good but a better picture of the pocket might help.


----------



## lilibeth77

BeenBurned said:


> I can't really see the pocket constructions but it looks okay from what I can see.
> 
> Is there a red, white and blue tag with serial number? This bag might be old enough that it's from before the tags, but there could possibly be one, or maybe you can see the remnants of where it might have been cut out.
> 
> It looks like there are little flaps on the sides of the pocket, right?
> 
> Here is an authentic listing to compare.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-B...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> 
> Your bag looks good but a better picture of the pocket might help.


 

Yeah, it looks like it has the little flaps on the sides of the pocket. It doesn't have the red/white/blue tag, though.


----------



## BeenBurned

It's authentic. It's a "pre-serial number tag" bag.


----------



## lilibeth77

Help with this. 











thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

lilibeth77 said:


> Help with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



That looks okay. I think it came as part of a package deal from QVC.


----------



## estx1987

I have had this FOREVER and I have never used it.  One of my friends were cleaning out their closets in high school and handed it to me.  I highly doubt it's real, because, I don't think she would have handed it to me like that if it was- but you never know! There's a tag inside that says "Made in China," so IDK. TIA!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2716.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2718.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2719.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

estx1987 said:


> I have had this FOREVER and I have never used it.  One of my friends were cleaning out their closets in high school and handed it to me.  I highly doubt it's real, because, I don't think she would have handed it to me like that if it was- but you never know! There's a tag inside that says &quot;Made in China,&quot; so IDK. TIA!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2716.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2718.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2719.jpg



 Although Dooney (like many other companies) has outsourced its manufacturing to other countries including China, this bag didn't come from Dooney. Sorry, but the zipper pull is the giveaway. They never used that type of pull.


----------



## MarneeB

Hi ladies! Please look at this Dooney & let me know if it's authentic. I might put more pics on in a 2nd thread. Please be patient; I'm still learning how to upload pics on here. Thank you very much!! Marnie


----------



## MarneeB

More pics of the Dooney bag I bought. Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Marnee, your bag is absolutely authentic and gorgeous! It's from their ostrich collection, though it isn't real ostrich but embossed to look the part.


----------



## MarneeB

BeenBurned said:


> Marnee, your bag is absolutely authentic and gorgeous! It's from their ostrich collection, though it isn't real ostrich but embossed to look the part.


 Thank you, BeenBurned! I got it at a yard sale and paid $12.00. Now I feel better! I knew I wouldn't carry it if it wasn't real, but it wasn't a lot of money so I took the chance. I appreciate you taking the time to look at it for me.


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned! I got it at a yard sale and paid $12.00. Now I feel better! I knew I wouldn't carry it if it wasn't real, but it wasn't a lot of money so I took the chance. I appreciate you taking the time to look at it for me.



 Sheesh! I never find anything good at yard sales or thrift shops. Great find! Congrats!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## design4

Is this bag authentic and if it is does anyone know what the style is?


----------



## BeenBurned

design4 said:


> Is this bag authentic and if it is does anyone know what the style is?



Definitely authentic. It's shaped like a Norfolk but I don't know whether the signature styles were actually called Norfolk. It might just be called a domed satchel.

You might be more apt to get a more definitive style name if you post on the ebay purse boards. there are a couple of Dooney posters who are "encyclopedias" of style names and model numbers!


----------



## takoyoshi

please help guys

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/DooneyBourke-WHITE-Leather-STAR-Satchel-Purse-4847518.html

Do you know if d and b offers a cleaning service?

Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

takoyoshi said:


> please help guys
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/DooneyBourke-WHITE-Leather-STAR-Satchel-Purse-4847518.html
> 
> Do you know if d and b offers a cleaning service?
> 
> Thanks



It's authentic from the "charm" line of about 3 years ago. 

As for cleaning it, I have no idea whether Dooney would clean it. I kind of think not. I'd think their items aren't high end enough to make it cost effective for them to offer the service. But you could probably hand-wash it yourself with Woolite or another gentle cleaning product. 

This bag isn't leather. It's a coated cotton, similar to the IT line. So you wouldn't be soaking leather. Even if it were leather,there have been ebay board discussions from people who have given Coach leather bags baths. So it could be done. But I've never done it.


----------



## bag-princess

estx1987 said:


> I have had this FOREVER and I have never used it.  One of my friends were cleaning out their closets in high school and handed it to me.  I highly doubt it's real, because, I don't think she would have handed it to me like that if it was- but you never know! There's a tag inside that says "Made in China," so IDK. TIA!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2716.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2718.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2719.jpg




i disagree - that bag is real! 
i know someone with that and the zipper pull looks exactly like that and it came a dooney store!   i hope you can still get it!
the stores sometimes have bags that are made especially for just that store! it will have something that is totally different from the same bag at another location and even the online dooney site.


----------



## BeenBurned

estx1987 said:


> I have had this FOREVER and I have never used it.  One of my friends were cleaning out their closets in high school and handed it to me.  I highly doubt it's real, because, I don't think she would have handed it to me like that if it was- but you never know! There's a tag inside that says "Made in China," so IDK. TIA!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2716.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2718.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2719.jpg





bag-princess said:


> i disagree - that bag is real!
> i know someone with that and the zipper pull looks exactly like that and it came a dooney store!   i hope you can still get it!
> the stores sometimes have bags that are made especially for just that store! it will have something that is totally different from the same bag at another location and even the online dooney site.



Bag princess, you are mistaken. 

This is NOT a zipper pull that Dooney has ever used: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2719.jpg

Dooney did have a signature line that used this type of zipper pull. And sometimes there was this type of fob with a leather zipper pull. '
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg

Additionally, the hardware that holds the handles is wrong. And if you were to compare the weight of the fabric to a genuine Dooney, the fabric would be flimsy and lack body.

But the bag is question is absolutely NOT authentic. 

If you would like further opinions, there are more Dooney experts on ebay than here. I recommend that you might post on the question and pictures on the boards: http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum/Shoes-Purses-And/1000000009

As far as fakes go, looks-wise, this is a "decent" fake, but it's still a fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Bag princess, you are mistaken.
> 
> This is NOT a zipper pull that Dooney has ever used:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2719.jpg
> 
> Dooney did have a signature line that used this type of zipper pull. And sometimes there was this type of fob with a leather zipper pull. '
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg
> 
> Additionally, the hardware that holds the handles is wrong. And if you were to compare the weight of the fabric to a genuine Dooney, the fabric would be flimsy and lack body.
> 
> But the bag is question is absolutely NOT authentic.
> 
> If you would like further opinions, there are more Dooney experts on ebay than here. I recommend that you might post on the question and pictures on the boards: http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum/Shoes-Purses-And/1000000009
> 
> As far as fakes go, looks-wise, this is a "decent" fake, but it's still a fake.



For further information and a look at what this line of bags should look like, the following listing is an example of an authentic bag. Although the style is different, the details are what they should be on an authentic bag. 

Note the heavy woven fabric lining which is what should be on the bag that the OP asked about. And on this bag, the fob serves as the zipper pull:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Dooney-Bou...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

And this authentic listing shows the separate fob with the leather zipper pull. Note again the lining.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Bag princess, you are mistaken.
> 
> This is NOT a zipper pull that Dooney has ever used:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2719.jpg
> 
> Dooney did have a signature line that used this type of zipper pull. And sometimes there was this type of fob with a leather zipper pull. '
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg
> 
> Additionally, the hardware that holds the handles is wrong. And if you were to compare the weight of the fabric to a genuine Dooney, the fabric would be flimsy and lack body.
> 
> But the bag is question is absolutely NOT authentic.
> 
> If you would like further opinions, there are more Dooney experts on ebay than here. I recommend that you might post on the question and pictures on the boards: http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum/Shoes-Purses-And/1000000009
> 
> As far as fakes go, looks-wise, this is a "decent" fake, but it's still a fake.






ok not that i DO agree with - but for some reason i could not pull up this photo - 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/09...s/CIMG2719.jpg


so i thought that it was for the same photo as this one - 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/Crystalizdteras/CIMG2717.jpg



THAT is the one i was referring to as authentic and i had seen before.

i don't know why it still will not open when i click on it in her post but in 
been burned's  post it will open with no problem at all!!


----------



## takoyoshi

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic from the "charm" line of about 3 years ago.
> 
> As for cleaning it, I have no idea whether Dooney would clean it. I kind of think not. I'd think their items aren't high end enough to make it cost effective for them to offer the service. But you could probably hand-wash it yourself with Woolite or another gentle cleaning product.
> 
> This bag isn't leather. It's a coated cotton, similar to the IT line. So you wouldn't be soaking leather. Even if it were leather,there have been ebay board discussions from people who have given Coach leather bags baths. So it could be done. But I've never done it.



Thank you =)


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone take a look at this AWL for me? It actually looks pretty good as far as details go, but I cant find where D&B ever made this color combo. Something just isnt sitting right for me. 

Thanks in advace! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/


----------



## BeenBurned

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone take a look at this AWL for me? It actually looks pretty good as far as details go, but I cant find where D&B ever made this color combo. Something just isnt sitting right for me.
> 
> Thanks in advace!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/



It's an authentic Dooney teton (tri-color) bag.


----------



## sharilyn

authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bourke-Handbag-Small-Chiara-Bag_W0QQitemZ150350603262QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23019823fe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## BeenBurned

sharilyn said:


> authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


Although I don't see any obvious red flags, there really aren't enough pictures to prove authenticity. 

If the seller will send you some additional pictures, please ask for both sides of the red,white, blue tag with serial number, the lining and a  closer view of the front.


----------



## sharilyn

BeenBurned said:


> Although I don't see any obvious red flags, there really aren't enough pictures to prove authenticity.
> 
> If the seller will send you some additional pictures, please ask for both sides of the red,white, blue tag with serial number, the lining and a closer view of the front.


 
Ok he sent me more pictures, none of the other side of the tag though. I hope I do this right.

http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1083k.jpg

http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1084.jpg


http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1092n.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

Sorry but the pictures don't show much. The "tag" I referred to is the red, white and blue tag that's sewn inside. It has a serial number on the reverse side.The serial number has a specific font that I'd want to see. A closeup picture showing the texture and fabric of the lining is really helpful too.  

I had to laugh at the seller's description of altering the registration card so the bag cannot be fraudulently registered!

Again, I think the bag is probably okay but if you do buy it, fund it with a credit card. That way, you can dispute the charge with your credit card company if paypal gives you a hard time.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sharilyn

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but the pictures don't show much. The "tag" I referred to is the red, white and blue tag that's sewn inside. It has a serial number on the reverse side.The serial number has a specific font that I'd want to see. A closeup picture showing the texture and fabric of the lining is really helpful too.
> 
> I had to laugh at the seller's description of altering the registration card so the bag cannot be fraudulently registered!
> 
> Again, I think the bag is probably okay but if you do buy it, fund it with a credit card. That way, you can dispute the charge with your credit card company if paypal gives you a hard time.


 

Ahh ok I'm not up on Dooney and Bourke at all I just like this bag, maybe Ill just let it go. Thanks alot


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone take a look at this bag for me? I thought it odd that the R/W/B dooney tag be hanging from the leather around the inside zipper. I have also never seen one without a stamped leather Dooney & Bourke sign above/below the inner zipper. 

thanks! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/


----------



## BeenBurned

aimee0474 said:


> Can someone take a look at this bag for me? I thought it odd that the R/W/B dooney tag be hanging from the leather around the inside zipper. I have also never seen one without a stamped leather Dooney & Bourke sign above/below the inner zipper.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/



That bag is fine. There are several styles with the tag attached that way.

Here's another example where the tag is attached in the same place (2nd picture) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dooney-and-Bourke-IT-Bag-Tassle-Tote_W0QQitemZ180365101511
And another. This doesn't have great pictures but you can see that the tag is on the pocket.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-DOONEY-BOURKE-IT-tassel-Tote-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ130311379827


----------



## katyayiyan2

hi !!, it is an authentic dooney bourke bag ??
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/4/4/5/5/1/webimg/268855390_o.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

katyayiyan2 said:


> hi !!, it is an authentic dooney bourke bag ??
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/4/4/5/5/1/webimg/268855390_o.jpg



Sorry but the picture isn't close enough to see the details. The handles are hiding the hardware on the top of the bag and I can't see enough of the hardware on the front.

If you can post more pictures, top, bottom, interior, side and closeup of front are helpful.


----------



## coachlovr

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290317307206


----------



## rad

hello, can someone tell me if this is authentic? I read somewhere when there is plastic on the handles it is fake. Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260426124489


----------



## BeenBurned

rad said:


> hello, can someone tell me if this is authentic? I read somewhere when there is plastic on the handles it is fake. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260426124489



This listing is authentic. Dooneys do sometimes come with plastic. (What you heard was probably in reference to plastic on Coach.)


----------



## MarneeB

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-BOUR...70755QQptZPDAQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported

Hello all! When you have the time could someone please take a look at this for me? I think these are cute, but will not consider it til I hear your opinion(s) here! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOONEY-BOUR...70755QQptZPDAQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported
> 
> Hello all! When you have the time could someone please take a look at this for me? I think these are cute, but will not consider it til I hear your opinion(s) here! Thanks a bunch!!



Looks fine. 

Many of this seller's items use Dooney stock photos so if there is another item you want where they don't use their own pictures, request pictures before bidding. (The listing you've asked about uses her own photos.)


----------



## MarneeB

BeenBurned said:


> Looks fine.
> 
> Many of this seller's items use Dooney stock photos so if there is another item you want where they don't use their own pictures, request pictures before bidding. (The listing you've asked about uses her own photos.)


 

Thank you, BeenBurned!!


----------



## redney

Hi and welcome to the PF!

Please post your question and link on the D&B authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## darkeyes_317

Hi everyone,

I don't know if you'll be able to tell from this picture, but can someone take a look at it for me? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220430463898

And this one as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110401902267

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

darkeyes_317 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't know if you'll be able to tell from this picture, but can someone take a look at it for me? Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220430463898
> 
> And this one as well.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110401902267
> 
> Thanks!



 There's no way to know whether the first one is authentic or not because the seller doesn't use a picture of the actual item.   The second one looks okay but if you plan to bid or buy, ask the seller for a picture of the interior.


----------



## darkeyes_317

The first one does have pictures of the actual bag if you scroll down. Including a pic of the inside.

Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

darkeyes_317 said:


> The first one does have pictures of the actual bag if you scroll down. Including a pic of the inside.
> 
> Thanks.



Duh! I didn't go down far enough.  Yes, it's good.


----------



## Speedah

Hello! I'm new to D&B so I want to be sure. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## BeenBurned

Speedah said:


> Hello! I'm new to D&B so I want to be sure. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


Although I'm not familiar with the actual bag, the details look fine. If the seller will send you a picture of the red, white and blue tag (front and back), that will help to confirm.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks! I'll try to get more pics before the auction's end.


----------



## bagaddict2

Hello, I'm new to this forum and hope I'm posting at the right place?!?! 

I need help authenticating this Dooney bag. Please see the 14 photos at the attached link. The # on the back of the tag is BO 649895

http://www.esnips.com//web/180361412766?action=showSlideShow#files

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

bagaddict2 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and hope I'm posting at the right place?!?!
> 
> I need help authenticating this Dooney bag. Please see the 14 photos at the attached link. The # on the back of the tag is BO 649895
> 
> http://www.esnips.com//web/180361412766?action=showSlideShow#files
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The bag is authentic. It's from the Cabriolet collection.  In the future, you should post pictures either from your computer or from a photo-hosting site such as photobucket. Many users don't like to click on links when they don't know who or where they came from.


----------



## bagaddict2

Thanks BeenBurned! I was worried because I bought it on ebay as authentic and sold it later as authentic, however, the buyer had it sent to the company because she said it looked too counterfit ?! I didn't think so (it has not yet been returned w/authentication). 

Sorry about posting the pics as I did, I had problems downloading them here.


----------



## BeenBurned

bagaddict2 said:


> Thanks BeenBurned! I was worried because I bought it on ebay as authentic and sold it later as authentic, however, the buyer had it sent to the company because she said it looked too counterfit ?! I didn't think so (it has not yet been returned w/authentication).
> 
> Sorry about posting the pics as I did, I had problems downloading them here.



Sheesh! She sent it to Dooney right out of the gate? She could have saved herself aggravation (and time and money) by asking about it here or on the ebay boards.  If you could PM me, I'd love to BBL her.


----------



## bagaddict2

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh! She sent it to Dooney right out of the gate? She could have saved herself aggravation (and time and money) by asking about it here or on the ebay boards. If you could PM me, I'd love to BBL her.


 
Yeah, lol... I've sweated over it since I just started purchasing bags off ebay, then come to find out how many are actually counterfit! Embarassing, but I'm not extremely familiar w/many of these bags, I just got _addicted_ to the beauty of them, however, I am learning as I go!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR PRECIOUS TIME!!


----------



## MrsRia

I have two Dooney and Bourke wallets that I bought from Macy's and Boscov's that I want to sell on the bay. I wanted to post them here so that I could have some back up that they real just in used condition.

Dooney and Bourke Shadow Checkbook Organizer with Patent Leather Trim. Red Black and Cream. Black Trim. - Bought at Macy's Jan 2009. 
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2043.jpg
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2044.jpg
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2045.jpg
I have pictures of the Dooney and Bourke written on the inside of the checkbook cover but they aren't coming out right because of the camera flash.
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2046.jpg

Dooney and Bourke Signature Anniversary Checkbook Organizer. Includes Goldtone Pen. - Bought at Boscovs May of 2008.
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2041.jpg
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2032.jpg
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2038.jpg
http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2037.jpg

Thanks! MK


----------



## BeenBurned

MrsRia said:


> I have two Dooney and Bourke wallets that I bought from Macy's and Boscov's that I want to sell on the bay. I wanted to post them here so that I could have some back up that they real just in used condition.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Shadow Checkbook Organizer with Patent Leather Trim. Red Black and Cream. Black Trim. - Bought at Macy's Jan 2009.
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2043.jpg
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2044.jpg
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2045.jpg
> I have pictures of the Dooney and Bourke written on the inside of the checkbook cover but they aren't coming out right because of the camera flash.
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2046.jpg
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Signature Anniversary Checkbook Organizer. Includes Goldtone Pen. - Bought at Boscovs May of 2008.
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2041.jpg
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2032.jpg
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2038.jpg
> http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/marialynnekelly/?action=view&current=DSCF2037.jpg
> 
> Thanks! MK



They're fine.  If you want to list them on ebay, you might want to try to get macro shots. Your camera should have a setting with a tulip. That allows you to get good, clear closeups of the imprints and small details.  Practice taking macro shots. Press the button 1/2 way down so it can focus on the detail you want to shoot. You'll be amazed at the diference when you use the macro setting.


----------



## MrsRia

Thank you very much for the advice beenburned!


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome.


----------



## it.girl

Is this authentic? TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160344451122


----------



## BeenBurned

it.girl said:


> Is this authentic? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160344451122



Wow, what a buy! Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## it.girl

BeenBurned said:


> Wow, what a buy! Yes, it's authentic.



Thanks again!


----------



## bag-princess

there was a buyer selling the giraffe cases for $.99!! 
i almost fell out of my chair when i saw it!  and they were all very authentic!


----------



## livinlovinshop

Hi!  Brand new to the purseforum experience.  I am trying to determine if there is a way to verify if a Dooney & Bourke purse that is for sale on eBay is authentic.  Do I submit the listing/item# here?  Like I said newbie!  Please help and basically assume I know nothing


----------



## BeenBurned

livinlovinshop said:


> Hi!  Brand new to the purseforum experience.  I am trying to determine if there is a way to verify if a Dooney & Bourke purse that is for sale on eBay is authentic.  Do I submit the listing/item# here?  Like I said newbie!  Please help and basically assume I know nothing


Hello and welcome!

Yes, post the link here. Copy and paste the URL.


----------



## MarneeB

Happy 4th to everyone!! Can someone please authentic this Dooney set for me? Thank you very much!


Can't get the link to work-I'll try again!


----------



## MarneeB

Grrr..must be doing something wrong! It keeps coming out too long & doesn't work. The item # from *bay is: 330341047308. If anyone has the time, I greatly appreciate it!! Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> Grrr..must be doing something wrong! It keeps coming out too long & doesn't work. The item # from *bay is: 330341047308. If anyone has the time, I greatly appreciate it!! Thanks so much!



Hmm. That's odd. My email telling me that there's a question had the link but your posts don't show it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

Both items are fine!


----------



## Muslickz

Loving the coin attachment... Tags look good.

Nice set if you ask me  

-M


----------



## MarneeB

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. That's odd. My email telling me that there's a question had the link but your posts don't show it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> 
> Both items are fine!


 

Wow, that was fast!! Thank you, BeenBurned. I appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome.


----------



## Manessa

Hi, can someone help authenticate this Dooney and Bourke red canvas bag here? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/DOONEY-BOURK...6:4|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## mirdc

Manessa

That looks authentic, though it may have been a store return or outlet purchase as it looks like the tag has been cut


----------



## Manessa

Thanks! Was a little concerned as I could not find a bag similar in style on the Net. 

Got da bag to match my red shoes.


----------



## new_bie

I have never bought a designer purse, but got the itch for a D&B.  I bought one on Ebay and don't know if it is fake.  It is a croco purse...looks like a hobo.  Tge name plate is metal (a silver color).  It says Dooney Bourke and has the duck underneath.  The purse is brown and has brown stitching (I read somewhere that all D&B were stitched in tan).  It has the tag on the inside with the Dooney & Bourke, Inc and a serial number on the back.  The stitching is blue with the red border, but the tag is an off-white color.  There is no logo on the inside of the purse.  The quality of the leather seems to be top notch, so even if it is fake it might be worth what I paid.  It also has the matching wallet and I am fairly confident that it is real but just don't know about the purse.


----------



## BeenBurned

new_bie said:


> I have never bought a designer purse, but got the itch for a D&B.  I bought one on Ebay and don't know if it is fake.  It is a croco purse...looks like a hobo.  Tge name plate is metal (a silver color).  It says Dooney Bourke and has the duck underneath.  The purse is brown and has brown stitching (I read somewhere that all D&B were stitched in tan).  It has the tag on the inside with the Dooney & Bourke, Inc and a serial number on the back.  The stitching is blue with the red border, but the tag is an off-white color.  There is no logo on the inside of the purse.  The quality of the leather seems to be top notch, so even if it is fake it might be worth what I paid.  It also has the matching wallet and I am fairly confident that it is real but just don't know about the purse.



 Unfortunately, it's really not possible to authenticate without either pictures of the item(s) or at least the item number so we can see the pictures in the listing.   If it was purchased from ebay, post the link to the listing. Or you can post pictures either from your computer or photobucket.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## new_bie

Here are the pictures from the ebay listing. The quality of the pictures isn't fantastic, but I don't have the purse with me, so can't get more detailed pictures until this evening. I really love this purse, so I am crossing my fingers it is real.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/BVE1MWkKGrHgoOKjEjlLmWqpBKQTOJL3w_1.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/BVFOKwB2kKGrHgoOKi8EjlLmZdNYBKQTPR1.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

new_bie said:


> Here are the pictures from the ebay listing. The quality of the pictures isn't fantastic, but I don't have the purse with me, so can't get more detailed pictures until this evening. I really love this purse, so I am crossing my fingers it is real.
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/BVE1MWkKGrHgoOKjEjlLmWqpBKQTOJL3w_1.jpg
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/BVFOKwB2kKGrHgoOKi8EjlLmZdNYBKQTPR1.jpg


So far I don't see any problems. It's probably fine. 

Just to confirm, post pictures of the kisslock on the wallet and the front and back of the tag with the serial number.


----------



## new_bie

Thanks.  I will post the pics of the tag with serial number and the nameplates of both the purse and the wallet this evening. 
I appreciate the help A LOT!


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome!


----------



## new_bie

Okay, so here are the pictures of the purse and the wallet with close ups of the nameplates and the tag on the inside of the purse.  Let me know what you think!

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/DSC01346.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/DSC01354.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/DSC01355.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/DSC01359.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/rmmtz/DSC01358.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

It's definitely authentic. Lovely set! Enjoy!


----------



## Manessa

Hi,

How about this beige canvas bag? I've never seen a dooney and bourke brass tag like this before:

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/DOONEY-BOURK...=65:13|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## BeenBurned

Manessa said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about this beige canvas bag? I've never seen a dooney and bourke brass tag like this before:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/DOONEY-BOURK...=65:13|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


That's authentic. It's from the Cabrio collection.

Here's another example: 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/DOONEY-BOURK...rksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=|293:1|294:50


----------



## bag-princess

*MarneeB -


that is a nice set!! 

i bought a dooney coin purse a few months ago in the navy and british tan and it looks like it was in the box since day one! not a scratch on it and the inside was spotless!  i also got one of the duck bags like yours in the navy. i think they are adorable bags!
*


----------



## new_bie

.


----------



## new_bie

BeenBurned said:


> It's definitely authentic. Lovely set! Enjoy!


 

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!


----------



## Manessa

Dear BeenBurned,

Thanks!  Nv thought it will be from the Cabrio collection, cos those I saw from Cabrio collection has a different kind of fabric, with a dotted kind of pattern like below:

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/DOONEY-AND-B...ksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=|293:1|294:200

I look forward to getting my bag!


----------



## Louiebabeee

Hi..could you let me know about these wristlets? thanks=]

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180381440737&_trksid=p2759.l1259


2. http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DOONEY-BOURKE...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:200


----------



## BeenBurned

Louiebabeee said:


> Hi..could you let me know about these wristlets? thanks=]
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180381440737&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DOONEY-BOURKE...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:200



Both listings look fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

Manessa said:


> Dear BeenBurned,
> 
> Thanks!  Nv thought it will be from the Cabrio collection, cos those I saw from Cabrio collection has a different kind of fabric, with a dotted kind of pattern like below:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/DOONEY-AND-B...ksid=p3286.m63.l1177&_trkparms=|293:1|294:200
> 
> I look forward to getting my bag!



That' listing is Cabrio leather.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Manessa

Ah I see... !! 

Would you happen to know when the Cabrio line of bags was released, since I read somewhere that apparently, D&B is no longer making them?


----------



## BeenBurned

Styles come and go, but I think the Cabrio bags were from about 4-5 years ago. (I'm guestimating when I think I recall seeing them)


----------



## Manessa

BeenBurned said:


> Styles come and go, but I think the Cabrio bags were from about 4-5 years ago. (I'm guestimating when I think I recall seeing them)


 
Ah I see, thanks! Geez, glad to meet an expert on D&B like you here.  Was so worried from all the conflicting guides on fake dooneys on the web!


----------



## Delivery

I have two Dooney & Bourke bags that I would like to have authenticated... anyone familiar with these two? Thanks!

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3042.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3041.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3039.jpg

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3054.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3050.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3051.jpg


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi! Please post your question in our D&B section. Here's a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## Delivery

Here are photos of 2 D&B bags... can anyone tell from the photos if they are authentic?  Thanks in advance for your help!

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3042.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3039.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3041.jpg

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3054.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3051.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3050.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3055.jpg


----------



## missbanff

Hi D & B gals,

I know nothing about Dooney- can you tell me what pics to include for a listing, for authenticity purposes? 

Thanks!


----------



## aunwin

I just got a bag from a girl in a trade. I have never owned a Dooney and Bourke before. The tags on the inside check out BUT how do I get the Number on the inside authenticated?? I tried on the side but I need other information I dont have. HELP!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Delivery said:


> Here are photos of 2 D&B bags... can anyone tell from the photos if they are authentic?  Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3042.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3039.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3041.jpg
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3054.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3051.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3050.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3055.jpg



Both are fine. First one is a tassel tote (zip top) and the second is a signature hobo with AWL trim.


----------



## BeenBurned

missbanff said:


> Hi D & B gals,
> 
> I know nothing about Dooney- can you tell me what pics to include for a listing, for authenticity purposes?
> 
> Thanks!



Not all pictures prove authenticity, but as a buyer (and a seller) I like to include front, back, side, bottom, zipper and pull, interior, both sides of red/white/blue tag.


----------



## missbanff

Right on.....thanks!


----------



## queen.asli

welcome.
post some good pic in http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## Delivery

Thanks for the expertise!
--Melinda


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome!


----------



## sadiejod

Hi!! I am new to this purse forum but I have hopefully found a new home here! WOW there is a lot of info here! I am hoping someone will help me authenticate this Dooney. I know literally nothing about the Signature line. It does have a Made in China tag next to the serial # tag but I heard that some of the authentic ones do have that?   thanks all!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sadiejod said:


> Hi!! I am new to this purse forum but I have hopefully found a new home here! WOW there is a lot of info here! I am hoping someone will help me authenticate this Dooney. I know literally nothing about the Signature line. It does have a Made in China tag next to the serial # tag but I heard that some of the authentic ones do have that?   thanks all!



I think this bag was authenticated on the ebay boards. It's authetnic.


----------



## BeenBurned

aunwin said:


> I just got a bag from a girl in a trade. I have never owned a Dooney and Bourke before. The tags on the inside check out BUT how do I get the Number on the inside authenticated?? I tried on the side but I need other information I dont have. HELP!!!



Are you just trying to find out if the bag is authentic? If so, you can post pictures here. I've seen fakes with "serial numbers," but the font is incorrect and/or the letter-number sequence is wrong. If you post pictures and it's confirmed as authentic, you can call Dooney's 1-800 number and they can give you specific information regarding the serial number.


----------



## oliveowl

Hello, I just acquired this older Dooney and would like to know if it's real. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

oliveowl said:


> Hello, I just acquired this older Dooney and would like to know if it's real. Thanks!



Sorry but it's fake. The 2-toned all weather leather is a giveaway but the hardware, pocket color and material and the hardware are all wrong.   Can you get your money back?


----------



## bag-princess

> The 2-toned all weather leather is a giveaway




on my monitor the thread looks like two different colors also. especially around the duck!


----------



## oliveowl

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but it's fake. The 2-toned all weather leather is a giveaway but the hardware, pocket color and material and the hardware are all wrong. Can you get your money back?


 
Hello,

  Thanks so much! I was going to list it on eBay for one of my mom's friends, but wanted to make sure it was authentic first! I didn't think they made fakes of the older Dooney's like that, but now I know they do! I will definitely be giving it back to her and letting her know. Thanks again 

-Jenni


----------



## BeenBurned

oliveowl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks so much! I was going to list it on eBay for one of my mom's friends, but wanted to make sure it was authentic first! I didn't think they made fakes of the older Dooney's like that, but now I know they do! I will definitely be giving it back to her and letting her know. Thanks again
> 
> -Jenni


You're welcome! Unfortunately, there are lots of "vintage" fakes too. The counterfeiters will make anything they think will sell.


----------



## MariaJ

Can you tell me if this is real D&B bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

MariaJ said:


> Can you tell me if this is real D&B bag?


Sorry, it's fake. There are many things wrong, including that it isn't a Dooney style, but the most obvious problem is the pleather-covered buckle. 

Dooney uses solid brass hardware. They'd never cover beautiful brass with plastic/pleather.

Did you get it on ebay?


----------



## MariaJ

Thank you so much!

I got it in the consignment store.
I can take it back.


----------



## BeenBurned

If they give you a hard time, remind them that as sellers, it's their responsibility to verify authenticity before placing any item for sale. CLearly, they didn't do that.


----------



## nb06

Is this bag real? i bought it at Marshall's a couple of years back and I'm thinking about posting it on EBay. Also can u help me Id it so I can have a description of the item. Thank you. 

Serial Number on the tag is A0135100


----------



## JadedPink

This is my first D&B. Have not paid yet but feedback looked good. Help?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350237316891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

nb06 said:


> Is this bag real? i bought it at Marshall's a couple of years back and I'm thinking about posting it on EBay. Also can u help me Id it so I can have a description of the item. Thank you.
> 
> Serial Number on the tag is A0135100


It's authentic but I don't know the style name. sorry.


----------



## BeenBurned

JadedPink said:


> This is my first D&B. Have not paid yet but feedback looked good. Help?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350237316891&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Looks okay from what I can see. Her other items look good too.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## nb06

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the style name. sorry.


 okay thank you so much. i think it's a signature it bag color:raspberry


----------



## BeenBurned

nb06 said:


> Is this bag real? i bought it at Marshall's a couple of years back and I'm thinking about posting it on EBay. Also can u help me Id it so I can have a description of the item. Thank you.
> 
> Serial Number on the tag is A0135100


The color does appear to be raspberry. 

Is there a tag? THat would have the style name. 

I found this listing in which the seller calls it a mini zip top. Depending on the size, that might be it. THere were a couple of different sizes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-D...9b5b4b629&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_4688wt_1167


----------



## nb06

BeenBurned said:


> The color does appear to be raspberry.
> 
> Is there a tag? THat would have the style name.
> 
> I found this listing in which the seller calls it a mini zip top. Depending on the size, that might be it. THere were a couple of different sizes:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-D...9b5b4b629&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_4688wt_1167


 
No I don't have the tag anymore, all i have is the serial number. Thank you so much it looks like it could be the same style


----------



## BeenBurned

nb06 said:


> No I don't have the tag anymore, all i have is the serial number. Thank you so much it looks like it could be the same style



If you google Dooney's 1-800 number, they might be able to give you the style name based on the serial number.


----------



## nb06

BeenBurned said:


> If you google Dooney's 1-800 number, they might be able to give you the style name based on the serial number.


 
okay, thank you so much


----------



## JadedPink

BeenBurned said:


> Looks okay from what I can see. Her other items look good too.


 

Thanks so much! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## BeenBurned

JadedPink said:


> Thanks so much! Can't wait to get it!



You're welcome!


----------



## JadedPink

Me again, sorry. Trying to find the matching wallet to my new purse. Real deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-P...bags?hash=item3ca4d7b683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## BeenBurned

JadedPink said:


> Me again, sorry. Trying to find the matching wallet to my new purse. Real deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-P...bags?hash=item3ca4d7b683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


The wallet looks fine.


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone look at this bag? I am pretty sure it is real, but I have never seen a D&B with the 3 numbers code in it. What do those mean? Thanks!


----------



## aimee0474




----------



## BeenBurned

aimee0474 said:


>



I haven't seen that either but t*he bag is real. *It could be something they do in the Italian-made Dooneys. I've never looked for it so I can't say if it's in all made in Italy Dooney bags.


----------



## bag-princess

aimee0474 - the ONLY dooney bags made in italy are the following:

ALTO
BOLDRINI 
FLORENTINE VACHETTA


it is most definitely NOT the latter two and it doesn't resemble any of the altos either. the alto bags come with a little silver medal with the words "dooney and bourke" and some have the words "dooney and bourke"  stamped into the bags. there is not a duck present on anything.  also the inside material is not leather.   i have never seen anything like this one!


----------



## aimee0474

bag: do you think it might be a fake? I am usually pretty good at picking out the fakes, but man this one has me stumped.


----------



## bag-princess

yes i believe this bag is a fake.  another think i forgot to point out earlier - the tag number is only 6 digits. it is always supposed to be 8.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## aimee0474

Ok, I also asked on another board I am on and they think this bag is from the Parasol line of Dooney & Bourke. I did look and it does match those style bags. They were all made in Italy as well. 

Still not getting why it has 3 digits.....


----------



## BeenBurned

I believe it's authentic. Have you tried posting on the ebay purse board? 
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum/Shoes-Purses-And/1000000009


----------



## aimee0474

Been: I have posted it over there. I really think it is authentic too, although it does not have the rubber bottom of the Parasole line, so that isnt it. 

I just love a good mistery dont you! LOL


----------



## BeenBurned

aimee0474 said:


> Been: I have posted it over there. I really think it is authentic too, although it does not have the rubber bottom of the Parasole line, so that isnt it.
> 
> I just love a good mistery dont you! LOL



I'll have to search for your post.

I have a couple of comments to make about the bag. I've seen lots of fakes, both in person and online. As the counterfeiters get better, they try to do things that make the bags appear (to the average person) authentic.

1. I've _never_ seen a fake with a serial number in the CORRECT font
2. I've _never_ seen a fake with a proper country code ("I" is Italy)
3. I have seen fakes with red/white/blue tags but usually the weave of the fabric is off, the colors are off, the tag is sewn in upside-down, etc.
4. Your bag has the interior leather that is the same buttery soft leather that's in the big duck coin purses.

I respectfully disagree with Bag-princess.


----------



## bag-princess

> I respectfully disagree with Bag-princess.




and that is ok with me! 

aimee - why not simply call dooney and bourke??? go straight to the real expert!  i have done this with bags - i would not mention if you got it on ebay though if you did! they don't seem to care for that. and it sometimes took me several calls to get a rep that was nice and friendly and willing to help and knew what they were talking about. all i had to do was give them the number on the tag and they told me if it was indeed real or not. one rep was really nice and told me the line the bag came from AND where it was sold!!  most will NOT and will try and get you to send the bag in to them or say that they can't determine anything by the number alone but it can be done!

that is how i know that the ONLY dooney bags made in italy are the ones that i listed -ALTO,BOLDRINI,FLORENTINE VACHETTA. the rep told me this when i asked about a bag before.  this bag looks like it could be older discontinued line and is no longer made that was indeed produced in italy.

if it is really important to you then go straight to the source to find out and put it to rest finally. i know it would drive me crazy!



good luck to you!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'll have to search for your post.
> 
> I have a couple of comments to make about the bag. I've seen lots of fakes, both in person and online. As the counterfeiters get better, they try to do things that make the bags appear (to the average person) authentic.
> 
> 1. I've _never_ seen a fake with a serial number in the CORRECT font
> 2. I've _never_ seen a fake with a proper country code ("I" is Italy)
> 3. I have seen fakes with red/white/blue tags but usually the weave of the fabric is off, the colors are off, the tag is sewn in upside-down, etc.
> 4. Your bag has the interior leather that is the same buttery soft leather that's in the big duck coin purses.
> 
> I respectfully disagree with Bag-princess.



Aimee,

You got your answer on the ebay boards (and in 2 places). It confirmed what I said, but the poster also had the exact name and style number.

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Question-On/510127582&#msg512714310

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories/Have-You-Ever/510127412&#msg512714311


----------



## aimee0474

I had not seen that post over on e-bay yet. Yea!


----------



## BeenBurned

aimee0474 said:


> I had not seen that post over on e-bay yet. Yea!


Congratulations!


----------



## aimee0474

I just found out from www.dooney.com live help that the 3 digit stamp is an inspectors stamp, which was in many bags made outside the US in 2000, the year the bag was made. 

So now I can list this bag and not always wonder about it. 

Thanks everyone for the extra help on this one!


----------



## kgreet

Can anyone authenticate this signature bag for me? The leather strip down the middle is throwing me off.

Here is the link https://sellers.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemid=5137431

Thank you!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

kgreet said:


> Can anyone authenticate this signature bag for me? The leather strip down the middle is throwing me off.
> 
> Here is the link https://sellers.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemid=5137431
> 
> Thank you!!!



I agree that it looks odd. Usually the strips of leather go down the side, beneath the strap. But otherwise, the bag looks fine. The interior is correct and the tag and serial number are correct with the right font.


----------



## twinsmake4

What do you think?

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db1_1251068248.jpg
app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db2_1251068250.jpg
app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db3_1251068253.jpg
app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db_1251068244.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

twinsmake4 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db1_1251068248.jpg
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db2_1251068250.jpg
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db3_1251068253.jpg
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/107485/db_1251068244.jpg


Sorry, it's absolutely fake. Not a Dooney style, imprint is wrong font, exterior fabric is wrong, construction is wrong.

In fact, someone asked about that same wallet on the ebay boards and was told the same thing: 
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Is-This-Dooney/510128901&#msg512733301


----------



## twinsmake4

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

twinsmake4 said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.

Take it back where you got it and request (or demand) a refund. They can't sell fakes.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## CoachHound

http://houston.craigslist.org/clo/1344215150.html

Ok, I kow my ID is CoachHound but when D&B came out with this bag I fell in love. Too expensive for my taste but beautiful none the less. Well, low and behold, I found it online on Craigs List of all places. Opinions on this listing? If it's real I'm calling her in the AM to set up a meet to get it LOL Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachHound said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/clo/1344215150.html
> 
> Ok, I kow my ID is CoachHound but when D&B came out with this bag I fell in love. Too expensive for my taste but beautiful none the less. Well, low and behold, I found it online on Craigs List of all places. Opinions on this listing? If it's real I'm calling her in the AM to set up a meet to get it LOL Thanks in advance!!!



Can you get pictures of the front and back of the red, white and blue tags with serial number and also a picture of the top of the strap (showing the hardware)?

So far it looks okay but we don't know that the pictures are the actual item.


----------



## CoachHound

BeenBurned said:


> Can you get pictures of the front and back of the red, white and blue tags with serial number and also a picture of the top of the strap (showing the hardware)?
> 
> So far it looks okay but we don't know that the pictures are the actual item.


 

I sent her an email asking for the pictures. I am waiting to hear from her, I am just so darn excited!  When it comes to the tags is there a way a novice like me can tell the real from the fake? I don't want to spend that kind of money and end up getting a fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachHound said:


> I sent her an email asking for the pictures. I am waiting to hear from her, I am just so darn excited!  When it comes to the tags is there a way a novice like me can tell the real from the fake? I don't want to spend that kind of money and end up getting a fake.



The counterfeiters have learned about the red, white and blue tag and now, the fakes often have them. But if there's a serial number, the font is wrong, the alpha-numeric serial number doesn't have the correct number of characters, and sometimes they even sew the tag in upside down.

It's really not a matter of teaching someone how to tell; it's more that you look at listings, examine the items, details, hardware, construction, etc. and you learn what they're supposed to look like.


----------



## CoachHound

Ok, I got the pictures of the tags inside. Here's the deal with the bad pictures (LOL) I couldn't resize the pictures with my photo program so I had to use the paint program and cut the image out...as you can tell I am very bad at cut-n-paste  Trust me when I say the actual pictures are MUCH better


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachHound said:


> Ok, I got the pictures of the tags inside. Here's the deal with the bad pictures (LOL) I couldn't resize the pictures with my photo program so I had to use the paint program and cut the image out...as you can tell I am very bad at cut-n-paste  Trust me when I say the actual pictures are MUCH better



Looks good. As long as you're going to see the bag before you pay for it, make sure it's the same one, you'll do fine.


----------



## central2

BeenBurned said:


> The counterfeiters have learned about the red, white and blue tag and now, the fakes often have them. But if there's a serial number, the font is wrong, the alpha-numeric serial number doesn't have the correct number of characters, and sometimes they even sew the tag in upside down.
> 
> It's really not a matter of teaching someone how to tell; it's more that you look at listings, examine the items, details, hardware, construction, etc. and you learn what they're supposed to look like.




If it is the same bag in that picture this person is selling then it is a good buy for a bag costing 500.00 with takes. It's real and barely used.


----------



## CoachHound

BeenBurned said:


> Looks good. As long as you're going to see the bag before you pay for it, make sure it's the same one, you'll do fine.


 
Oh, Thank you!!!
I'm going to call her today. And yes, I'm going to meet er to see it and go from there. This is going to be my very first D&B!


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachHound said:


> Oh, Thank you!!!
> I'm going to call her today. And yes, I'm going to meet er to see it and go from there. This is going to be my very first D&B!


Congrats!


----------



## bag-princess

i am trying to locate the photo of the bag but wanted to ask until then - 
are the dooney sellers from hong kong selling authentic D&B items or are they just good fakes?? someone said to stay away from them and i told my friend it was not a good idea but i would check around for opinions anyway before she makes a buy.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> i am trying to locate the photo of the bag but wanted to ask until then -
> are the dooney sellers from hong kong selling authentic D&B items or are they just good fakes?? someone said to stay away from them and i told my friend it was not a good idea but i would check around for opinions anyway before she makes a buy.


Do you mean ebay sellers from Hong Kong or "wholesalers" or suppliers from Hong Kong? Dooney isn't available from wholesalers.

Please post pictures and/or websites.


----------



## bag-princess

as i said........i am waiting for her to send me the photo or the auction number but she may have left for the weekend already. yes i know that dooney is not available for wholesale and i am not sure if that is the case without the auction info. i have never bought anything from someone in hong kong so i don't know if it would be obvious to her if it is a wholesaler of not and i didn't know how to tell her to make sure it wasn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> as i said........i am waiting for her to send me the photo or the auction number but she may have left for the weekend already. yes i know that dooney is not available for wholesale and i am not sure if that is the case without the auction info. i have never bought anything from someone in hong kong so i don't know if it would be obvious to her if it is a wholesaler of not and i didn't know how to tell her to make sure it wasn't.


When you get more info, please post it.


----------



## Krystyn

http://s707.photobucket.com/albums/ww79/mandatory_glory/Purse/?action=view&current=CIMG0132.jpg

What about this one? My friend gave it to me for my birthday a while back, but I never used it. Just dug it out of the back of my closet today and thought about getting rid of it. If its real I probably wont though 

Only thing that gets me is that there is no tag on the inside.........except a made in china one.


----------



## bag-princess

Krystyn - that is not a real D&B giraffe bag or wallet.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Krystyn said:


> http://s707.photobucket.com/albums/ww79/mandatory_glory/Purse/?action=view&current=CIMG0132.jpg
> 
> What about this one? My friend gave it to me for my birthday a while back, but I never used it. Just dug it out of the back of my closet today and thought about getting rid of it. If its real I probably wont though
> 
> Only thing that gets me is that there is no tag on the inside.........except a made in china one.


Sorry, both the bag and the wallet are fake.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Yeah they are definitely fake! So sad :/
Dooney doesn't have a metal logo like that like shown on the wallet and the bag. They usually have a heart key fob or a key fob with a duck shape in it.
Plus the material is really cheap looking. One key to tell a real from a fake is the serial number stitches to a tag on the inside of the bag, with the dooney & bourke logo on the bag of it. Also some of the older bags have the multi colored zipper. Looks like they just took a bag from a retail store and slapped on a fake designer metal lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Jeannam2008 said:


> Yeah they are definitely fake! So sad :/
> Dooney doesn't have a metal logo like that like shown on the wallet and the bag. They usually have a heart key fob or a key fob with a duck shape in it.
> Plus the material is really cheap looking. *One key to tell a real from a fake is the serial number stitches to a tag on the inside of the bag, with the dooney & bourke logo on the bag of it. *Also some of the older bags have the multi colored zipper. Looks like they just took a bag from a retail store and slapped on a fake designer metal lol



Please don't depend on the existence of the red/white/blue tag as "proof" of authenticity. The counterfeiters sometimes put tags inside the bags. Sometimes the tags don't have anything on the back (i.e., no serial number) and other times, they have a number, but the font is wrong or the alpha-numeric combination is incorrect.


----------



## bbarbie

I have sent these pictures to Dooney and Bourke to authenticate as well.  I really dont know anything about designer handbags, I bought this one brand new at a thrift store (I removed some protective coverings so the entire bad can be seen) It was such a steal I figured if its not real my little sister would love it anyway. It does not have a red/white/blue dooney tag on the inside but the lady I spoke with at dooney said that that didn't mean it wasn't authentic, here are some pictures, let me know what you think!

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k165/texbarbie/dooney and bourke/


----------



## Jeannam2008

BeenBurned said:


> Please don't depend on the existence of the red/white/blue tag as "proof" of authenticity. The counterfeiters sometimes put tags inside the bags. Sometimes the tags don't have anything on the back (i.e., no serial number) and other times, they have a number, but the font is wrong or the alpha-numeric combination is incorrect.



I didn't just depend on that. It's more than obvious to tell a fake D&B from a real one. Even sometimes the D&B logo print is larger, positioned different, and so on. I wasn't singling that one out at.


----------



## Jeannam2008

bbarbie said:


> I have sent these pictures to Dooney and Bourke to authenticate as well.  I really dont know anything about designer handbags, I bought this one brand new at a thrift store (I removed some protective coverings so the entire bad can be seen) It was such a steal I figured if its not real my little sister would love it anyway. It does not have a red/white/blue dooney tag on the inside but the lady I spoke with at dooney said that that didn't mean it wasn't authentic, here are some pictures, let me know what you think!
> 
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k165/texbarbie/dooney and bourke/




I don't think it's real, the hardware just doesn't look right. I'm no Dooney expert, but that just doesn't look like a real Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## BeenBurned

bbarbie said:


> I have sent these pictures to Dooney and Bourke to authenticate as well.  I really dont know anything about designer handbags, I bought this one brand new at a thrift store (I removed some protective coverings so the entire bad can be seen) It was such a steal I figured if its not real my little sister would love it anyway. It does not have a red/white/blue dooney tag on the inside but the lady I spoke with at dooney said that that didn't mean it wasn't authentic, here are some pictures, let me know what you think!
> 
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k165/texbarbie/dooney and bourke/


Sorry, but that bag is absolutely fake. The exterior pattern is supposed to be the quilt pattern, but the style isn't correct and the lining is never used. (This is the first time I've seen the _gold_ lining with DB signature pattern.) Dooney doesn't ever use signature lining, *EVER*.

You should take the bag back to the thrift shop and get a refund. Even if you didn't spend a lot of money, it's illegal to sell fakes, they should have authenticated it before selling and the implications of the counterfeit industry are such that you wouldn't want to support or use fakes. 

As for the red, white and blue tag not being in some Dooneys, as far as I know, all bags within the past over 10 years have had tags, with the possible exception of some Italian-made Dooneys. The original all-weather leather Dooneys didn't have tags until the mid-80's, so an old one might not have a tag yet still be authentic, but that isn't the case with your item.


----------



## bbarbie

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, but that bag is absolutely fake. The exterior pattern is supposed to be the quilt pattern, but the style isn't correct and the lining is never used. (This is the first time I've seen the _gold_ lining with DB signature pattern.) Dooney doesn't ever use signature lining, *EVER*.
> 
> You should take the bag back to the thrift shop and get a refund. Even if you didn't spend a lot of money, it's illegal to sell fakes, they should have authenticated it before selling and the implications of the counterfeit industry are such that you wouldn't want to support or use fakes.
> 
> As for the red, white and blue tag not being in some Dooneys, as far as I know, all bags within the past over 10 years have had tags, with the possible exception of some Italian-made Dooneys. The original all-weather leather Dooneys didn't have tags until the mid-80's, so an old one might not have a tag yet still be authentic, but that isn't the case with your item.



Why would they put a tag with real Dooney contact information on a fake bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> Sorry, but that bag is absolutely fake. The exterior pattern is supposed to be the quilt pattern, but the style isn't correct and the lining is never used. (This is the first time I've seen the _gold_ lining with DB signature pattern.) Dooney doesn't ever use signature lining, *EVER*.
> 
> You should take the bag back to the thrift shop and get a refund. Even if you didn't spend a lot of money, it's illegal to sell fakes, they should have authenticated it before selling and the implications of the counterfeit industry are such that you wouldn't want to support or use fakes.
> 
> As for the red, white and blue tag not being in some Dooneys, as far as I know, all bags within the past over 10 years have had tags, with the possible exception of some Italian-made Dooneys. The original all-weather leather Dooneys didn't have tags until the mid-80's, so an old one might not have a tag yet still be authentic, but that isn't the case with your item.





bbarbie said:


> Why would they put a tag with real Dooney contact information on a fake bag?


The counterfeiters will copy anything they think will convince someone that it's real.


----------



## melissann20

Hello,  Could anyone tell me if these are real or not?  
Thanks so much.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320433904121


----------



## BeenBurned

melissann20 said:


> Hello,  Could anyone tell me if these are real or not?
> Thanks so much.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320433904121


The purse and wallet are authentic.


----------



## arlene_n

Hello!  I purchased this Dooney at a thrift-type store and want confirmation that it is authentic.  I have mulitple views of the purse so if there is an angle missing that you would like to see, just holler!  

Thanks in advance!
Arlene


----------



## BeenBurned

arlene_n said:


> Hello!  I purchased this Dooney at a thrift-type store and want confirmation that it is authentic.  I have mulitple views of the purse so if there is an angle missing that you would like to see, just holler!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Arlene


Nice find! It's an authentic all weather leather equestrian bag. 

(How come I can never find anything authentic at thrift shops? I must shop at the wrong places.)

Congrats!


----------



## arlene_n

BeenBurned said:


> Nice find! It's an authentic all weather leather equestrian bag.
> 
> (How come I can never find anything authentic at thrift shops? I must shop at the wrong places.)
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks!  Whoo-hoo!    I've always wanted this style and couldn't believe my luck when I saw it sitting in the case.  Unfortunately, I also got what turned out to be a fake (waaa!) LV Speedy 30/35.  Guess one great find out of two ain't bad.


----------



## craf

Am trying to find out if this Dooney & Bourke is authentic. I wasn't able to take a picture of the backside of the Dooney label inside the purse as the tag as been cut but it has the Number C217240. 

If it is authentic, what collection is it from - would it come under the Alto collection? Would a good title be Lock Flap Shoulder Bag? 

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide. 

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/?action=view&current=PurseDooneyLtBlue001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/PurseDooneyLtBlue001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/?action=view&current=PurseDooneyLtBlue002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/PurseDooneyLtBlue002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/?action=view&current=PurseDooneyLtBlue003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/PurseDooneyLtBlue003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/?action=view&current=PurseDooneyLtBlue006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/PurseDooneyLtBlue006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/?action=view&current=PurseDooneyLtBlue008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/PurseDooneyLtBlue008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/?action=view&current=PurseDooneyLtBlue009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w59/craf47/PurseDooneyLtBlue009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## craf

queen.asli said:


> please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


 
I assume you are telling me to post in the link you provided. I clicked on your link and I can't find a way to post my question????


----------



## love2shop_26

craf said:


> I assume you are telling me to post in the link you provided. I clicked on your link and I can't find a way to post my question????



Click on the *Post Reply* button to add your post


----------



## craf

Am trying to find out if this Dooney & Bourke is authentic. I wasn't able to take a picture of the backside of the Dooney label inside the purse as the tag as been cut but it has the Number C217240. 

If it is authentic, what collection is it from - would it come under the Alto collection? Would a good title be Lock Flap Shoulder Bag? 

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide. 

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## BeenBurned

craf said:


> Am trying to find out if this Dooney & Bourke is authentic. I wasn't able to take a picture of the backside of the Dooney label inside the purse as the tag as been cut but it has the Number C217240.
> 
> If it is authentic, what collection is it from - would it come under the Alto collection? Would a good title be Lock Flap Shoulder Bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.
> 
> <a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w...yLtBlue009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



It's authentic. I think Fuzzygrizzly is correct about the collection: Toiny

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Is-This-Dooney/510147289&#msg513032470


----------



## Lzamare

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, but that bag is absolutely fake. The exterior pattern is supposed to be the quilt pattern, but the style isn't correct and the lining is never used. (This is the first time I've seen the _gold_ lining with DB signature pattern.) Dooney doesn't ever use signature lining, *EVER*.
> 
> You should take the bag back to the thrift shop and get a refund. Even if you didn't spend a lot of money, it's illegal to sell fakes, they should have authenticated it before selling and the implications of the counterfeit industry are such that you wouldn't want to support or use fakes.
> 
> As for the red, white and blue tag not being in some Dooneys, as far as I know, all bags within the past over 10 years have had tags, with the possible exception of some Italian-made Dooneys. The original all-weather leather Dooneys didn't have tags until the mid-80's, so an old one might not have a tag yet still be authentic, but that isn't the case with your item.


 
Hello, I am sorry but I disagree, I have seen that bag with that lining at the Cabazon, CA outlet.


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by bbarbie
> I have sent these pictures to Dooney and Bourke to authenticate as well. I really dont know anything about designer handbags, I bought this one brand new at a thrift store (I removed some protective coverings so the entire bad can be seen) It was such a steal I figured if its not real my little sister would love it anyway. It does not have a red/white/blue dooney tag on the inside but the lady I spoke with at dooney said that that didn't mean it wasn't authentic, here are some pictures, let me know what you think!
> 
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k165/texbarbie/dooney and bourke//





BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, but that bag is absolutely fake. The exterior pattern is supposed to be the quilt pattern, but the style isn't correct and the lining is never used. (This is the first time I've seen the _gold_ lining with DB signature pattern.) Dooney doesn't ever use signature lining, *EVER*.
> 
> You should take the bag back to the thrift shop and get a refund. Even if you didn't spend a lot of money, it's illegal to sell fakes, they should have authenticated it before selling and the implications of the counterfeit industry are such that you wouldn't want to support or use fakes.
> 
> As for the red, white and blue tag not being in some Dooneys, as far as I know, all bags within the past over 10 years have had tags, with the possible exception of some Italian-made Dooneys. The original all-weather leather Dooneys didn't have tags until the mid-80's, so an old one might not have a tag yet still be authentic, but that isn't the case with your item.





Lzamare said:


> Hello, I am sorry but I disagree, I have seen that bag with that lining at the Cabazon, CA outlet.



Lzamare,

You may have seen a bag with a similar _exterior_ patterned fabric at a Dooney outlet. But you would never have seen a bag exactly like that because the style is not correct. Nor would you ever have seen a bag with that lining at the outlet. Dooney never uses any lining with a DB pattern. Never, ever!


----------



## noshoepolish

I concur.  The bag is fake.



BeenBurned said:


> Lzamare,
> 
> You may have seen a bag with a similar _exterior_ patterned fabric at a Dooney outlet. But you would never have seen a bag exactly like that because the style is not correct. Nor would you ever have seen a bag with that lining at the outlet. Dooney never uses any lining with a DB pattern. Never, ever!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm veryyyy interested in buying this Dooney off eBay, but when I got the pictures of the inside of the bag I wasn't sure if it was real or not, because I've never seen an inside of a Dooney that looked like this [only fake ones have]

So can you help me?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jeannam2008 said:


> I'm veryyyy interested in buying this Dooney off eBay, but when I got the pictures of the inside of the bag I wasn't sure if it was real or not, because I've never seen an inside of a Dooney that looked like this [only fake ones have]
> 
> So can you help me?


That bag is authentic. 

Fakes have signature lining. This bag has pockets that are signature jacquard. It's DB cloth lining that you want to watch out for.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Okay, Thanks so much. I found an awesome deal on it on eBay and I can't pass it up. Plus I miss carrying DB's around


----------



## BeenBurned

Jeannam2008 said:


> Okay, Thanks so much. I found an awesome deal on it on eBay and I can't pass it up. Plus I miss carrying DB's around


Congratulations! Good luck with your new Dooney.


----------



## new.old.bag

bbarbie said:


> I have sent these pictures to Dooney and Bourke to authenticate as well.  I really dont know anything about designer handbags, I bought this one brand new at a thrift store (I removed some protective coverings so the entire bad can be seen) It was such a steal I figured if its not real my little sister would love it anyway. It does not have a red/white/blue dooney tag on the inside but the lady I spoke with at dooney said that that didn't mean it wasn't authentic, here are some pictures, let me know what you think!
> 
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k165/texbarbie/dooney and bourke/



I think that is fake and I think that is what the people at Dooney will tell you also.

_(I removed some protective coverings so the entire *bad* can be seen)_

Freudian slip?


----------



## Jeannam2008

I definitely don't need this authenticated, but I just found this on eBay and reported it. It's not an authenticate D&B!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260498236298
Hope the link works


----------



## BeenBurned

Jeannam2008 said:


> I definitely don't need this authenticated, but I just found this on eBay and reported it. It's not an authenticate D&B!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260498236298
> Hope the link works


Eww! Very fake, reported.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Definitely have. I also found another one with the same metal hardware and colors. Reported that one too. So sad there's fake Dooney's out there :/


----------



## loveseptember

I got this bag as a gift.  Can anyone tell me what collection/pattern this is?  I think I saw it a few years ago and I haven't had any luck finding it online.  Then again, it might be fake.  Any help will be appreciated!!


----------



## nevadagrl435

loveseptember said:


> I got this bag as a gift.  Can anyone tell me what collection/pattern this is?  I think I saw it a few years ago and I haven't had any luck finding it online.  Then again, it might be fake.  Any help will be appreciated!!



Looks real to me. The bag is a barrel satchel from the IT Tapestry collection. They were sold in 2005-2006.


----------



## BeenBurned

loveseptember said:


> I got this bag as a gift.  Can anyone tell me what collection/pattern this is?  I think I saw it a few years ago and I haven't had any luck finding it online.  Then again, it might be fake.  Any help will be appreciated!!


It's authentic. Nevadagirl is correct as to the collection and the "barrel bag" name.


----------



## loveseptember

Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

loveseptember said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## Deemills

I am wondering abou a small D&B tote bag with pink lining and silver hardware. There is a serial number sewn inside and another tag that reads made in China. Somehow, it just doesn't look right to me.
Any thoughts?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Welcome! We will need pictures to help you, it's impossible to tell otherwise. Then please post your question in our Dooney section:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## sphinx13

Hi, I recently bought these 2 identical Dooney Bags from an estate sale along with other designer bags. I knew for a fact some of the other designers were real from my own personal knowledge but trying to be sure on these. They are the same. One doesn't have a strap though. It was sold as is. They must be at least 20 years old.

They are blue and tan leather
The zipper says "Douney & Bourke"
The buckle on the strap says "solid brass" on the underside.
Insides are leather, no liner.
There is a Dooney Tag on the reverse it says
A1691840
On the other identical bag there is no tag, it may have been removed

If you know the year or any other info on these bags, its much appreciated! Let me know if you need more pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

sphinx13 said:


> Hi, I recently bought these 2 identical Dooney Bags from an estate sale along with other designer bags. I knew for a fact some of the other designers were real from my own personal knowledge but trying to be sure on these. They are the same. One doesn't have a strap though. It was sold as is. They must be at least 20 years old.
> 
> They are blue and tan leather
> The zipper says "Douney & Bourke"
> The buckle on the strap says "solid brass" on the underside.
> Insides are leather, no liner.
> There is a Dooney Tag on the reverse it says
> A1691840
> On the other identical bag there is no tag, it may have been removed
> 
> If you know the year or any other info on these bags, its much appreciated! Let me know if you need more pics.


Please post pictures of the inside of both, the strap hardware, the zipper pulls (both) and the red/white/blue tag. If the bag that's missing the tag has the remnants, of a tag, try to show that on the interior picture.


----------



## sphinx13

BeenBurned said:


> Please post pictures of the inside of both, the strap hardware, the zipper pulls (both) and the red/white/blue tag. If the bag that's missing the tag has the remnants, of a tag, try to show that on the interior picture.



Ok here goes. Hope this helps!
On closer inspection, the sides of the bags are NOT identical. One has a shorter piece of brown leather sewn into the side where the strap goes.
You can see what I mean in the first pic w/zippers.

 The lady I bought them from told me they were all real. (bought 10+ bags of diff designers)
and she said the second of these was bought when the strap was lost so they may be from different years.


----------



## BeenBurned

sphinx13 said:


> Ok here goes. Hope this helps!
> On closer inspection, the sides of the bags are NOT identical. One has a shorter piece of brown leather sewn into the side where the strap goes.
> You can see what I mean in the first pic w/zippers.
> 
> The lady I bought them from told me they were all real. (bought 10+ bags of diff designers)
> and she said the second of these was bought when the strap was lost so they may be from different years.


Both are authentic and I believe the style name is something rather generic, like zip top shoulder bag. Both look to be very similar styles, but I can't tell if they're identical.

If you post on the ebay boards, there are a couple of posters who have catalogs with style numbers and names and may be able to help with the "official" name(s).


----------



## sphinx13

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic and I believe the style name is something rather generic, like zip top shoulder bag. Both look to be very similar styles, but I can't tell if they're identical.
> 
> If you post on the ebay boards, there are a couple of posters who have catalogs with style numbers and names and may be able to help with the "official" name(s).



awesome. Thanks! I 'thought' they were real because the same lady had a lot of nice stuff, just older. I'm not too familiar with D&B though.


----------



## BeenBurned

sphinx13 said:


> awesome. Thanks! I 'thought' they were real because the same lady had a lot of nice stuff, just older. I'm not too familiar with D&B though.


You're welcome!


----------



## Louiebabeee

Hi, Im pretty sure this bag looks ok, i just wanted to post and make sure! ...it would not let me copy the pictures, so here is the link. It is a dooney and bourke crossword barrel bag. Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250530407780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Louiebabeee said:


> Hi, Im pretty sure this bag looks ok, i just wanted to post and make sure! ...it would not let me copy the pictures, so here is the link. It is a dooney and bourke crossword barrel bag. Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250530407780&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## jjolly13

Hi, will you take a look at my dooney and tell me what you think? How can i send you pictures? It is that "sexy shoulder wallet" that has been quite the subject lately, "im back in the saddle again" reported it as a fake and they took my listing down, i truly believe it is real, maybe the numbers on the back, sunglass pouch, will say something" they are lk pat 1519248   ukd 97362, these #;s are around the magnetic closure, then on the two little snaps on the front, it is printed , fiocchi italy. I really would like your advise, one way or another. And you seem to really know your dooneys. Thanks, jan


----------



## BeenBurned

jjolly13 said:


> Hi, will you take a look at my dooney and tell me what you think? How can i send you pictures? It is that "sexy shoulder wallet" that has been quite the subject lately, "im back in the saddle again" reported it as a fake and they took my listing down, i truly believe it is real, maybe the numbers on the back, sunglass pouch, will say something" they are lk pat 1519248   ukd 97362, these #;s are around the magnetic closure, then on the two little snaps on the front, it is printed , fiocchi italy. I really would like your advise, one way or another. And you seem to really know your dooneys. Thanks, jan


I assume this is what you are referring to? 
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Sexy-Dooney-Wallet/520173802&#msg523297462

I see that in post #9, there are pictures posted of your bag. 

Sorry but it's not made by Dooney and Bourke. It's counterfeit. 

Are you the seller of that listing or the buyer? If you're the buyer, you need to file a dispute against the seller because it's illegal to sell fakes and the seller should have known whether it was real or not before listing. If you bought it within the last 45 days, you can get a refund.

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Sexy-Dooney-Wallet/520173802&#msg523297462

I should add that although Saddle might have reported the listing, there are thousands of lurkers who read the boards and they, too, report obvious fakes if they see them. No one person has the power to get ebay to remove fakes. (And that's too bad because ebay would be a much safer venue if we could do that!)

You might also be interested in knowing that Saddle does know Dooney and would never report an item unless she were sure that it's fake.


----------



## noshoepolish

RE Sexy Dooney

>>>That bag was fake.  I see it is gone now but who could not forget how it was displayed.  Your manni needs some clothing.<<<


----------



## luvmycats

I have never seen a Dooney in that style. It also looks plastic and cheaply made which is not Dooney quality so I agree with the fake comments.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

hello i just bought this off ebay and im hopping its authentic! kind of a rush by lol

hope it is

thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260526507703&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

ItzBellaDuh said:


> hello i just bought this off ebay and im hopping its authentic! kind of a rush by lol
> 
> hope it is
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260526507703&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


It's authentic. Nice bag!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Nice bag!



thank you. just hoping its in the condition stated.


----------



## BeenBurned

ItzBellaDuh said:


> thank you. just hoping its in the condition stated.


You're welcome!


----------



## Bag Princess

Sorry, wrong place. Don't know how to delete,


----------



## Bag Princess

Hi Ladies, I was outbid on an auction on eBay & 
now I'm looking for this D&B bag. Someone 
mentioned that it didn't look authenic & 
suggested I asked here. It's an older bag &
I can't find it anywhere. 
I want one so bad!! 

Can anyone here tell me if it's authenic just by 
looking at a picture? I appreciate any advice
you can give me.
Here's the link to the auction.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270503869042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## storysacks

theres a dooney and bourke sticky designed to help people with D&B bags.


----------



## queen.asli

please try there http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## BeenBurned

Bag Princess said:


> Sorry, wrong place. Don't know how to delete,


I saw the original text of your post and I believe this is the correct place to ask the question. 

It appears that you were asking about authenticity of a Dooney. Please repost with pictures.


----------



## Bag Princess

BeenBurned said:


> I saw the original text of your post and I believe this is the correct place to ask the question.
> 
> It appears that you were asking about authenticity of a Dooney. Please repost with pictures.


 
I think I horned in on someone else's topic so I 
started one of my own. I'm new & still learning
my way around here.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## thelmix

Hi Ladies,
Im new to the forum, im always reading the treads tho...
Please help me to know if this bags are the real thing...
the belong to my mother in law.
Thanks


----------



## thelmix

more pics


----------



## thelmix

more


----------



## thelmix

?


----------



## thelmix

also if you guys know what kind of bags these are and if the EJ is for evening or when do u wear it?


----------



## thelmix

Hi ladies i just saw this tread im new here maybe i posted in the wrong place but i have this questions:::::::: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...his-dooney-and-eric-javits-please-542081.html


----------



## BeenBurned

thelmix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im new to the forum, im always reading the treads tho...
> Please help me to know if this bags are the real thing...
> the belong to my mother in law.
> Thanks


The Dooney is authentic. It's from the IT collection (coated cotton) and the bag is a barrel bag.


----------



## thelmix

BeenBurned said:


> The Dooney is authentic. It's from the IT collection (coated cotton) and the bag is a barrel bag.


 


Thanks ... for the info do you know anything about eric javits bags???? does any one know?????????    Thanks for your help


----------



## blah956

my mom bought this for $15 and wants to know if it is real.


----------



## BeenBurned

blah956 said:


> my mom bought this for $15 and wants to know if it is real.
> 
> View attachment 1004505
> 
> View attachment 1004506
> 
> View attachment 1004507
> 
> View attachment 1004508


It's authentic. 

I believe the style name is binocular bag.


----------



## blah956

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

blah956 said:


> thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## CoachGirlE

I have emailed requesting more pics
Thanks
http://columbus.craigslist.org/clo/1556173078.html


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachGirlE said:


> I have emailed requesting more pics
> Thanks
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/clo/1556173078.html


Post the pictures she sends you.

Based on what I see, it looks okay but the problem with Craigslist sellers is that they often post pictures "borrowed" from other sources and though the pictures they use might be authentic, they may or may not be selling authentic.


----------



## CoachGirlE

Thank you


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## blackpaerl

Hiya, I'd like to find out if these bags are authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Dooney-Bo...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a647b3c

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-...Men_s_Women_s_Accessories?hash=item27af2fea7d

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Dooney-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3359e60f77

The third link looks like the leather has faded much more than the rest, maybe due to age or the bag not being taken care of but I'd like your opinions.

Thanks

BP


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Hiya, I'd like to find out if these bags are authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Dooney-Bo...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a647b3c
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-...Men_s_Women_s_Accessories?hash=item27af2fea7d
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Dooney-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3359e60f77
> 
> The third link looks like the leather has faded much more than the rest, maybe due to age or the bag not being taken care of but I'd like your opinions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BP


All are authentic.

Please check toolhaus.org, especially for seller #3.


----------



## blackpaerl

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.
> 
> Please check toolhaus.org, especially for seller #3.



Thank you^^


----------



## Miss Kris

Hi!  I am new to this thread, but my mom was wondering if you could authenticate this purse for her?  I have bought DB in the past, but am not familiar with this style, the North South Bucket.  The link is below.  Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=11393&id=1706997571&l=36cdd91336


----------



## BeenBurned

Miss Kris said:


> Hi!  I am new to this thread, but my mom was wondering if you could authenticate this purse for her?  I have bought DB in the past, but am not familiar with this style, the North South Bucket.  The link is below.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=11393&id=1706997571&l=36cdd91336


It's fine.


----------



## Miss Kris

^^ thanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Miss Kris said:


> ^^ thanks so much!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Muslickz

I love DB and that North/South is Very cute and it's certainly the real deal.

-M


----------



## BeenBurned

wo6020xfr said:


> alos want to know this site http://www.fashion-forefront.com high desigher handbags quanility.


That site sells all fakes. 

In fact, they advertise as "replica handbags."


----------



## blah956

has anyone here with old or "vintage" all weather leather ever used leather conditioner to darken the leather or on "cracks" in the leather?


----------



## pennypretty

Hi ladies! My cousin is obsessed with this new Disney themed bag. I don't know Dooney and Bourke well enough to tell her one way or another and I hadn't heard anything about them partnering to make these special "Park Only" bags.

Please let me know if you think this is legit:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110497596925&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MartineG

I'm wondering if this bag is authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414da8d839

Thanks


----------



## ValHerself

pennypretty said:


> Hi ladies! My cousin is obsessed with this new Disney themed bag. I don't know Dooney and Bourke well enough to tell her one way or another and I hadn't heard anything about them partnering to make these special "Park Only" bags.
> 
> Please let me know if you think this is legit:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110497596925&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yeah it's legit.
they were on sale at Downtown Disney not so long ago...for about 180?


----------



## ValHerself

MartineG said:


> I'm wondering if this bag is authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414da8d839
> 
> Thanks


looks authentic..but I thought all Dooney and Bourke bags came with a dust bag? I could be wrong but all the bags I have purchased from Macys  (10) always have a dust bag unless its from Marshalls.


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! Can someone have a look at this bag and tell me if it is authentic? there is something that is bugging me, but I want to see what everyone else says. thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## aimee0474

Few more, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

aimee0474 said:


> Hi! Can someone have a look at this bag and tell me if it is authentic? there is something that is bugging me, but I want to see what everyone else says. thanks!





aimee0474 said:


> Few more, thanks!



I think it's fine. The Italian-made bags are different from the USA, China and Mexico ones.

The AWL texture looks fine, the tag looks good, the font on the serial number is correct....

I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## aimee0474

Thank you burned. The one thing that was concerning me is that the serial number started with a C, but I read somewhere that Italian made bags should start with an I? Is that not correct?


----------



## BeenBurned

MartineG said:


> I'm wondering if this bag is authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414da8d839
> 
> Thanks



It looks fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

blah956 said:


> has anyone here with old or "vintage" all weather leather ever used leather conditioner to darken the leather or on "cracks" in the leather?



I don't 'treat' my bags but I don't believe you're supposed to do anything to AWL. I think it might compromise the water-resistancy.


----------



## BeenBurned

pennypretty said:


> Hi ladies! My cousin is obsessed with this new Disney themed bag. I don't know Dooney and Bourke well enough to tell her one way or another and I hadn't heard anything about them partnering to make these special "Park Only" bags.
> 
> Please let me know if you think this is legit:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110497596925&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It looks fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

ValHerself said:


> looks authentic..but I thought all Dooney and Bourke bags came with a dust bag? I could be wrong but all the bags I have purchased from Macys  (10) always have a dust bag unless its from Marshalls.



Dooneys don't always have dust bags. 

And the existence (or lack) of a dust bag doesn't mean anything regarding authenticity. Fakers have often used authentic props to try to "prove" authenticity or legit bags either didn't come with or lost dustbags so that doesn't mean much.


----------



## bag-princess

aimee0474 said:


> Thank you burned. The one thing that was concerning me is that the serial number started with a C, but I read somewhere that Italian made bags should start with an I? Is that not correct?





aimee - that is correct. the C before a number usually meant costa rica.
i am not at home to look through my dooney collection notes - but bags made in italy "usually" have an I before the number.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> aimee - that is correct. the C before a number usually meant costa rica.
> i am not at home to look through my dooney collection notes - but bags made in italy "usually" have an I before the number.


As far as I know, that is what I've seen in the past but I don't see any other indications that the bag is fake. 

On fakes, I've never seen a serial number with the correct font and character count. 

I'm going to check with someone else and have them check this post out.


----------



## mommaof4boysk

Hi,

I have a question about a Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather purse.  I want to make sure it is authentic before I list it on e-bay.  A friend gave it to me to list for her... so I have no way to be sure it is authentic other than asking here.    Thanks in advance for any help!

There are no pegs on the bottom and no tags inside.


----------



## blah956

mommaof4boysk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about a Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather purse.  I want to make sure it is authentic before I list it on e-bay.  A friend gave it to me to list for her... so I have no way to be sure it is authentic other than asking here.    Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> There are no pegs on the bottom and no tags inside.



that looks in real good condition. is that suede on the inside flap and for the body of the bag? or more leather? could you post a picture of the cloth tab inside or of any pockets.


----------



## mommaof4boysk

blah956 said:


> that looks in real good condition. is that suede on the inside flap and for the body of the bag? or more leather? could you post a picture of the cloth tab inside or of any pockets.


 

The inside flap is suede.  The inside of the purse seems to be canvas?  There are no extra pockets.  There is just the one zipper pocket in between two compartments.  There are no interior tags either.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## mommaof4boysk

mommaof4boysk said:


> The inside flap is suede. The inside of the purse seems to be canvas? There are no extra pockets. There is just the one zipper pocket in between two compartments. There are no interior tags either.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


 

The exterior of the entire bag appears to be leather.


----------



## blah956

mommaof4boysk said:


> The inside flap is suede.  The inside of the purse seems to be canvas?  There are no extra pockets.  There is just the one zipper pocket in between two compartments.  There are no interior tags either.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



i am a bit weary of saying it is authentic. although AWL bags have a tab that says "dooney and bourke" in red and brown, this one does not but not all recent dooney bags do not have that tab. older AWL have the cloth tag inside but would also have an entirely suede or similar AWL interior. current AWL styles have a cloth interior. 

go ahead and wait for a second opinion. the exterior looks good though. do you know if this is supposed to be an older model or a recent model?


----------



## mommaof4boysk

blah956 said:


> i am a bit weary of saying it is authentic. although AWL bags have a tab that says "dooney and bourke" in red and brown, this one does not but not all recent dooney bags do not have that tab. older AWL have the cloth tag inside but would also have an entirely suede or similar AWL interior. current AWL styles have a cloth interior.
> 
> go ahead and wait for a second opinion. the exterior looks good though. do you know if this is supposed to be an older model or a recent model?


 

I think this bag is a few years old... but I am unsure.  A friend asked me to sell it for her and said her sister gave it to her "a while ago."  Sorry I don't have better info.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bag-princess

mommaof4boysk - that is not an authentic dooney and bourke bag. the inside is totally all wrong. it should be suede instead of that cloth material and from the looks of the bag it is not leather at all.


----------



## mommaof4boysk

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## SmileGraceSmile

This is my first post so I'm not sure if I am doing it right lol. I bought this bag at goodwill thinking it was a fake and intended to give it to my 3yr old but everyone I have shown it to thinks it's real.  here are a few pictures, please ignore the poor coloring but I took them at night-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd318/SmileGracieSmile
/db3.jpg?t=1269726134


----------



## BeenBurned

SmileGraceSmile said:


> This is my first post so I'm not sure if I am doing it right lol. I bought this bag at goodwill thinking it was a fake and intended to give it to my 3yr old but everyone I have shown it to thinks it's real.  here are a few pictures, please ignore the poor coloring but I took them at night-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd318/SmileGracieSmile
> /db3.jpg?t=1269726134


It's authentic (congratulations!) and from the IT collection. I'm not sure of the name of the style.


----------



## SmileGraceSmile

I was thinking about calling DB with the serial number behind the tag but they are closed today.  If you think it's real I'm sure it is, I only paid 3.00 for it- yay!


----------



## BeenBurned

SmileGraceSmile said:


> I was thinking about calling DB with the serial number behind the tag but they are closed today.  If you think it's real I'm sure it is, I only paid 3.00 for it- yay!


Absolutely real! Sheesh, I've never found any authentic anything!


----------



## blah956

SmileGraceSmile said:


> I was thinking about calling DB with the serial number behind the tag but they are closed today.  If you think it's real I'm sure it is, I only paid 3.00 for it- yay!



100% real! great deal.


----------



## mendoza-arizona

You are very lucky for getting an authentic dooney bag for only $3!


----------



## SmileGraceSmile

Things like this never happen to me but I am so happy I found it, I sat up all night last week watching qvc trying to figure out if I could afford a dooney but I couldn't then.  I was wanting to get it cleaned, is there some place i could take it to for that?


----------



## blah956

SmileGraceSmile said:


> Things like this never happen to me but I am so happy I found it, I sat up all night last week watching qvc trying to figure out if I could afford a dooney but I couldn't then.  I was wanting to get it cleaned, is there some place i could take it to for that?



the outside is like plastic. so you could use a soapy toothbrush and scrub the outside or use something like anti-bacterial gel to remove tough stains.

the leather - can't do anything.

the inside? not quite sure.


----------



## bag-princess

i have never shopped at goodwill - only go to donate clothes - but i have heard alot of stories about how women find these great designer bags there for pennies!!  that was a great treasure find!!




> I was wanting to get it cleaned, is there some place i could take it to  for that?


if you are talking about the yellowing of the bag on the outside - no it can't be cleaned. that is one of the "IT" bags with the coated cotton and the majority of the white ones all turn yellow. the reason -  because the protective coating of the bags wears off over time and that is how the yellowing takes place. it can't be removed.


----------



## lovedooney

Hello!!  I am new to this...I do not even know if I am in the correct place.  I have several  D&B 's handbags.  I want to know if they are true.  Can someone help?  I also would need some assistance in guilding me with this site as well.  Am I in the right place?  Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

lovedooney said:


> Hello!!  I am new to this...I do not even know if I am in the correct place.  I have several  D&B 's handbags.  I want to know if they are true.  Can someone help?  I also would need some assistance in guilding me with this site as well.  Am I in the right place?  Thank you!!


You're in the right place for asking Dooney authenticity questions. 

You will need to post pictures of the items, either directly from your computer through the "manage attachments" link below or from a photo-hosting website such as Photobucket. You upload pictures to photobucket and post the "IMG" code in the response box.


----------



## lovedooney

Great!  I am so excited!  I will take pictures! Please give me some time. Thanks so much!


----------



## lovedooney

I have some pictures of a purse in photobucket...now how do i get it here?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lovedooney




----------



## lovedooney




----------



## lovedooney




----------



## lovedooney




----------



## lovedooney




----------



## blah956




----------



## blah956

wow i didn't realize i posted that a minute after you! jahahah


----------



## lovedooney

Well, I finally I got it.  Here is one of them.  If anyone could help ...I would appreciate it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lovedooney, as confirmed, the bag is authentic. It's a signature quilt bucket bag.


----------



## lovedooney

Thank you--BeenBurned and blah956!!  Can you tell me why the numbers are different than the older D&B's.  Why a K?  What year was this made?  I have more to come!!  Just if I can remember what I did--LOL!!  Thanks again for all your wisdom!!


----------



## blah956

lovedooney said:


> Thank you--BeenBurned and blah956!!  Can you tell me why the numbers are different than the older D&B's.  Why a K?  What year was this made?  I have more to come!!  Just if I can remember what I did--LOL!!  Thanks again for all your wisdom!!



as far as older, do you mean from the 90s and/or 80s? 

while i do not have a definite answer regarding dooney and bourke, most handbag brands will "run out" of style sequences and will start a new. i have an old all weather leather bag that has A5 in it.

in your pic, it has hard to tell what the first few numbers/digits are.


----------



## lovedooney

It starts with a K than numbers.  It also also has made in china..which threw me.  When did they start making them in China?  I really love the bag.  I guess I was used to the older ones.  Like you stated-- the ones that have A- .  Was this made in the 2000's?  What does the K mean.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## blah956

well i am certain this is a 2000s bag. probably 2003 or after.


----------



## BeenBurned

lovedooney said:


> It starts with a K than numbers.  It also also has made in china..which threw me.  When did they start making them in China?  I really love the bag.  I guess I was used to the older ones.  Like you stated-- the ones that have A- .  Was this made in the 2000's?  What does the K mean.  Thanks for your help!


I believe that K is one of the codes for made in China bags.


----------



## lunette

Hello~

I just got a boatload of "Dooneys" yesterday.  One of our local TS was having a clearance, so I got quite a few.  Now i need to authenticate, they all have their tags and heavy hardware.  Most are AWL, no idea what years.  One looks like it might be a Carabao (sp), and got a couple of those heart-fob ones, a tassel bag and a little chocolate mini duffel bag.  Anyway, I'm trying to bone up on reading the tags here, will be posting some pics but don't want to inundate y'all with the lot, so trying to weed out the obvious ahead of time.  


So...  how do you read the tags?  for example, this carabao type bag has a number on the back of the tag, and another on the inside, a little sticker type with another number on it.  The outside one begins with a "J", btw.  That's for this one in particular, but in general, what do you look for on these tags?  Thank you so much!

L


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> Hello~
> 
> I just got a boatload of "Dooneys" yesterday.  One of our local TS was having a clearance, so I got quite a few.  Now i need to authenticate, they all have their tags and heavy hardware.  Most are AWL, no idea what years.  One looks like it might be a Carabao (sp), and got a couple of those heart-fob ones, a tassel bag and a little chocolate mini duffel bag.  Anyway, I'm trying to bone up on reading the tags here, will be posting some pics but don't want to inundate y'all with the lot, so trying to weed out the obvious ahead of time.
> 
> 
> So...  how do you read the tags?  for example, this carabao type bag has a number on the back of the tag, and another on the inside, a little sticker type with another number on it.  The outside one begins with a "J", btw.  That's for this one in particular, but in general, what do you look for on these tags?  Thank you so much!
> 
> L


Lunette, I hope you found authentic Dooneys at a thrift shop. I have yet to find anything authentic at a flea market, Goodwill, Salvation Army, church bazaar, etc.

I'm not sure what you're referring to when you say "caraboa." Do you mean cavalry? 

I think the best option is to post pictures. Often, pictures of the front, feet (if applicable), and interior are enough to determine authenticity. If we need more pictures, i.e., if it might be a "good" fake, you can post them after.

The red, white and blue tags inside have a serial number on the reverse side. However, some of the fakes have red, white and blue tags, and sometimes, those tags even have serial numbers. But the serial numbers are often the wrong alpha-numeric combination and have the wrong font.

The easiest way to start is to post pictures. Don't put too many bags in one post. Perhaps show 3 bags per post  then we can take it from there.


----------



## lunette

Thanks, I'm only doing one at at time, not to worry.  I've found many authentic D&Bs over the years, actually.  Lots and lots of fakes, but haven't bought one in a while, knock on wood.  This bunch, well, we'll see here, huh?  They have a line called "Carabao," it's one of the newer leather bags.  I'll get the photos.  Here's one for starters, not the one I'm thinking is the Carabao, though.  Thank you!

So how can you tell if the alpha-numeric code is correct?  That's what I was wanting to know, is there a guide online?  I have 10 bags here, I'd like to try to figure out the obvious fakes if possible and not bother you with posting fakes.  

I know some people have concerns about posting detailed information re: counterfeit bags, so understand if it's not kosher to share that kind of info here, but it it's all right, would love to be pointed to a guide or something to get a head start on this stuff.  Does that make sense?   

Here's the first one:





















The zipper says "Riri", btw.  Thank you~


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> Thanks, I'm only doing one at at time, not to worry.  I've found many authentic D&Bs over the years, actually.  Lots and lots of fakes, but haven't bought one in a while, knock on wood.  This bunch, well, we'll see here, huh?  They have a line called "Carabao," it's one of the newer leather bags.  I'll get the photos.  Here's one for starters, not the one I'm thinking is the Carabao, though.  Thank you!
> 
> So how can you tell if the alpha-numeric code is correct?  That's what I was wanting to know, is there a guide online?  I have 10 bags here, I'd like to try to figure out the obvious fakes if possible and not bother you with posting fakes.
> 
> I know some people have concerns about posting detailed information re: counterfeit bags, so understand if it's not kosher to share that kind of info here, but it it's all right, would love to be pointed to a guide or something to get a head start on this stuff.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Here's the first one:
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_LQE0wmDcSeY/S7GmcET7xhI/AAAAAAAADKs/7baxjsRYmqw/s288/imgp1600.jpg


It came to me what you're referring to. It's CABRIO. Some of the bags are perforated leather, reminiscent of vintage car upholstery. 

Your bag is authentic although I don't know the style name. It appears to be one of the newer AWL bags.

The A in the serial number (I believe) indicates made in China. Is there a made in tag inside?

Actually, there was a short primer on the boards the other day with the  translation of the country codes. Understand that the list is not  complete and doesn't show all codes. And there are probably some  exceptions, as there are exceptions to nearly every "rule" in all  brands.

http://forums.ebay.com/thread.jspa?threadID=510208419&rw=true&anticache=1269988158114


----------



## lunette

Wow, that was fast, you're fantastic!  Thanks so much.  The other side of the tag says "Made in USA."


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> Wow, that was fast, you're fantastic!  Thanks so much.  The other side of the tag says "Made in USA."


Ah, okay. A=USA


----------



## lunette

Here's another one:  























  Thanks for your time~


----------



## bag-princess

lunette that one of the AWL equstrian bags. it is real.


that and the essex collection were my favorites!


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> lunette that one of the AWL equstrian bags. it is real.
> 
> 
> that and the essex collection were my favorites!


Agreed.


----------



## blah956

BeenBurned said:


> Agreed.



3rd. i've been wanting to find a older AWL equestrian bag. lucky!


----------



## lunette

Thanks!  I'm developing an appreciation for the classic black and tan.  This one's a lot newer, any opinions are welcome, thanks so much!


----------



## lunette

This one is a really interesting color, very vibrant, a little orangy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I'd love to get any information you might have on this.  It also has a classic duck fob, btw, if you'd like photos I can do that also.  Much appreciation~


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> Thanks!  I'm developing an appreciation for the classic black and tan.  This one's a lot newer, any opinions are welcome, thanks so much!


It's definitely authentic but I don't know the name of the style. I had a similar one that was called a small stretch slouch but it was larger than your bag.

Perhaps someone else will know the style name.


----------



## blah956

lunette said:


> This one is a really interesting color, very vibrant, a little orangy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get any information you might have on this.  It also has a classic duck fob, btw, if you'd like photos I can do that also.  Much appreciation~



 DEF authentic and cute. i have one in tan.


----------



## lunette

BeenBurned said:


> It's definitely authentic but I don't know the name of the style. I had a similar one that was called a small stretch slouch but it was larger than your bag.
> 
> Perhaps someone else will know the style name.



This one measures 12 x 8 x 4, btw.  Did you have problems with the elather?  The finish on this one seems to rub off, or stain, in places.  It's such a lovely bag, and the interior is absolutely pristine, handle looks like it's never been used.  Just wonder what's up with this particular finish..  I may call D&B to find out about refinishing it.  Thank you for your answer!


----------



## lunette

blah956 said:


> DEF authentic and cute. i have one in tan.



Thanks!  I've got to get better pix of this one, the color is really unusual.  I really appreciate your answer and expertise~


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> This one measures 12 x 8 x 4, btw.  Did you have problems with the elather?  The finish on this one seems to rub off, or stain, in places.  It's such a lovely bag, and the interior is absolutely pristine, handle looks like it's never been used.  Just wonder what's up with this particular finish..  I may call D&B to find out about refinishing it.  Thank you for your answer!


No problems with the leather. A call to Dooney might help. If they can't fix it, they either replace or take the item in trade and give a coupon worth 1/2 the original retail toward your next purchase.


----------



## bag-princess

lunette said:


> Thanks!  I'm developing an appreciation for the classic black and tan.  This one's a lot newer, any opinions are welcome, thanks so much!






wow lunette!!!! you really hit the dooney jackpot. great bags!!
i looked in my 2006 dooney catalog - this bag style is the hobo style. it came in several sizes from mini to extra large.  that color is sandy honey.


----------



## blah956

BeenBurned said:


> No problems with the leather. A call to Dooney might help. If they can't fix it, they either replace or take the item in trade and give a coupon worth 1/2 the original retail toward your next purchase.



just want to add, if the OP of the statement has a Dooney boutique near her, they may also offer a full original price credit towards a new bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              No problems with the leather. A call to Dooney might help. If  they can't fix it, they either replace or take the item in trade and  give a coupon worth 1/2 the original retail toward your next purchase.     



blah956 said:


> just want to add, if the OP of the statement has a Dooney boutique near her, they may also offer a full original price credit towards a new bag.


Are there Dooney boutiques? I'm only aware of outlets (and they're few and far between), department stores and Dooney.com. 

As far as I know, only Dooney's Norwalk, CT home location gives credit toward new bags and the credit is valued at 1/2 the original retail toward a full priced item worth more than the credit value.


----------



## blah956

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> No problems with the leather. A call to Dooney might help. If  they can't fix it, they either replace or take the item in trade and  give a coupon worth 1/2 the original retail toward your next purchase.
> 
> 
> Are there Dooney boutiques? I'm only aware of outlets (and they're few and far between), department stores and Dooney.com.
> 
> As far as I know, only Dooney's Norwalk, CT home location gives credit toward new bags and the credit is valued at 1/2 the original retail toward a full priced item worth more than the credit value.



oh yeah! there are a few in the US. the one in texas i occasionally visit is in Dallas @ Northpark Mall. This one is not a outlet. There is a Dooney outlet in San Marcos, though.

i've returned dooney bags for what i intended to be repaired but was offered full value credit of the bag towards a similar bag (if the bag was discontinued or design or style) or a different bag.

eta: i'm sure the return/repair policy is different, though, if you go through a source other than a dooney boutique/store. 
i should've mentioned that in my original post.


----------



## blah956

might i add, i went to the Dooney outlet this past tuesday and they had the Commemorative AWL collection as well as a modern inspiration of AWL? so beautiful!

the Commemorative were extra 40% off and the modern interpretation were extra 20% off.


----------



## am4ndar3yna

I bought this Dooney and Bourke at a local thrift store, and its feels heavy and real, but I want to make sure it is authentic. Can anyone help me! ! I am cautious because it has silver hardware (no brass) and there is no dooney symbol on the outside of the purse, besides the symbols. I can not find another like it on ebay so if anyone can help me I would be VERY grateful! The serial number is H3 515891. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blah956

am4ndar3yna said:


> I bought this Dooney and Bourke at a local thrift store, and its feels heavy and real, but I want to make sure it is authentic. Can anyone help me! ! I am cautious because it has silver hardware (no brass) and there is no dooney symbol on the outside of the purse, besides the symbols. I can not find another like it on ebay so if anyone can help me I would be VERY grateful! The serial number is H3 515891. Thanks in advance!



i am not too familiar with this line. it looks okay to me. the woven fabric inside looks right as does the placement of the keyring inside. wait for another person to confirm or deny.


----------



## BeenBurned

am4ndar3yna said:


> I bought this Dooney and Bourke at a local thrift store, and its feels heavy and real, but I want to make sure it is authentic. Can anyone help me! ! I am cautious because it has silver hardware (no brass) and there is no dooney symbol on the outside of the purse, besides the symbols. I can not find another like it on ebay so if anyone can help me I would be VERY grateful! The serial number is H3 515891. Thanks in advance!


It's absolutely authentic and the pattern is Donegal Crest. Nice find.


----------



## am4ndar3yna

thank you so much for all the help! By the way.... I bought this for 25¢ at our local thrift store outlet and I was so excited! Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

am4ndar3yna said:


> thank you so much for all the help! By the way.... I bought this for 25¢ at our local thrift store outlet and I was so excited! Thanks again!


Wow! What a fantastic deal! Congratulations!


----------



## bag-princess

> I bought this for 25¢ at our local thrift store outlet




wow!!!

i don't go to thrift stores or garage sales......but when i see posts about these bags people find it makes me wonder what i have maybe missed!


----------



## mendiolacar

I bought this D&B tote on ebay just a few days ago! Im starting to doubt myself now...the leather bottom and straps dont even smell like leather!!!
And, I dont seem to find another tote like this one on D&B website...Help!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












[/IMG][/IM]


----------



## queen.asli

welcome - please repost here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dooney-and-bourke-item-118342.html


----------



## lurkernomore

mendiolacar said:


> I bought this D&B tote on ebay just a few days ago! Im starting to doubt myself now...the leather bottom and straps dont even smell like leather!!!
> And, I dont seem to find another tote like this one on D&B website...Help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/IM]



I am way too new here and inexperienced to authenticate - But I have this style D&B - I bought it from QVC (which might explain why it is not on the website). It came with accessories. If yours is real, then it will be a workhorse bag for you. It has been my air travel bag, has been on four cruises and numerous vacations - and it still looks new.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

mendiolacar said:


> I bought this D&B tote on ebay just a few days ago! Im starting to doubt myself now...the leather bottom and straps dont even smell like leather!!!
> And, I dont seem to find another tote like this one on D&B website...Help!!!


Absolutely authentic.


----------



## bag-princess

> I dont seem to find another tote like this one on D&B website




don't rely only on finding it on their site.  it changes pretty quickly sometimes and what you see one month may not be there the next month.

that bag part of the Donegal Crest line.  qvc used to sell it with matching accessories.
*
*


----------



## brattinella

hi! can't tell real from fake dooneys. need help, please. 
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...58991&_trksid=p2759.l1259&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## BeenBurned

brattinella said:


> hi! can't tell real from fake dooneys. need help, please.
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...58991&_trksid=p2759.l1259&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Fake. Dooney has never used signature fabric lining.


----------



## brattinella

BeenBurned said:


> Fake. Dooney has never used signature fabric lining.


thanks! no wonder it's the only dooney i've seen with that kind of lining.


----------



## BeenBurned

brattinella said:


> thanks! no wonder it's the only dooney i've seen with that kind of lining.


There are lots of Dooneys with that lining but they're all fake. 

On that bag too, you'll notice that the red, white and blue tag is sewn in upside down. (Counterfeiters learned that Dooneys have a tag with serial number but they never get it all right.) 

Many of the fakes have the tag attached _under_ "Bourke" as this item has. Usually there isn't a serial number on the back of the fake tag but if there is, the font is wrong or the number of characters is wrong.

Compare the fake to this authentic listing with pictures that show the differences:  http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-DOONEY-BOU...mQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f24197f3  
and http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bour...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5191db3dfd
Both linings are correct.


----------



## gr8fulg




----------



## BeenBurned

gr8fulg said:


>


It's an authentic signature bucket bag.


----------



## SBB

Can you please tell me if this is authentic and if so, its name/model etc. Thank you so much in advance for any help you can give me.
The number on the back of the inside tag is: H3049226


----------



## BeenBurned

SBB said:


> Can you please tell me if this is authentic and if so, its name/model etc. Thank you so much in advance for any help you can give me.
> The number on the back of the inside tag is: H3049226


It appears to be okay but a picture of the lining and the tag with the serial number. The font is important to see.


----------



## SBB

Here are some more pics of the inside. Thanks again!


----------



## SiarraTango

I recently spotted what appeared to be a very large Dooney AWL overnight bag at a local thrift shop. All I can really tell you is that it was the standard AWL black & brown, and was the size of an average duffle bag. I didn't get the chance to really look at, or inside of the bag but will going back Monday to do so. Before that, I was hoping to get some tips for what to look for to insure authenticity. 
Should it have the "Made in USA" tag? I am assuming they did actually make bags such as this? I have only really ever seen something similar on Etsy, and it was quite clearly a fake.

Any information at all would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

SBB said:


> Here are some more pics of the inside. Thanks again!


Yes, authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

SiarraTango said:


> I recently spotted what appeared to be a very large Dooney AWL overnight bag at a local thrift shop. All I can really tell you is that it was the standard AWL black & brown, and was the size of an average duffle bag. I didn't get the chance to really look at, or inside of the bag but will going back Monday to do so. Before that, I was hoping to get some tips for what to look for to insure authenticity.
> Should it have the "Made in USA" tag? I am assuming they did actually make bags such as this? I have only really ever seen something similar on Etsy, and it was quite clearly a fake.
> 
> Any information at all would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks so much!


Although there have been "vintage" fakes with fake red, white and blue tags, the fake tags are more commonly seen on newer styles of signature fakes. 

It's really impossible to confirm or deny authenticity based on a description but unless the bag is very early (from mid-70's to early 80's), it would probably either have a tag or have the remnants of one.  The all weather leather should be uniform in color. (Many fakes have 2-toned leather/pleather where the background is slightly lighter than the raised pebbles.) There are other things to look for in hardware, pocket color and construction, etc., but pictures of the item are the best way to authenticate.


----------



## SBB

Thank you so much BeenBurned. Does the bag have a name? Thanks again!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

SBB said:


> Thank you so much BeenBurned. Does the bag have a name? Thanks again!


It's a signature tassel top zip.


----------



## Delivery

A little worn, but appears authentic... here's a couple photos. Thanks for your help!
Melinda

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3025-1.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3024-1.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3026-1.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3027.jpg
http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3028.jpg

My photos look a little washed out, it's more yellow...


----------



## BeenBurned

Delivery said:


> A little worn, but appears authentic... here's a couple photos. Thanks for your help!
> Melinda
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3025-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3024-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3026-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3027.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3028.jpg
> 
> My photos look a little washed out, it's more yellow...


It's authentic and from the croc-embossed Nile/Bayou collection. 

I'm sorry but I don't know the "official" style name but I'd call it a clip hobo.


----------



## bag-princess

Delivery said:


> A little worn, but appears authentic... here's a couple photos. Thanks for your help!
> Melinda
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3025-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3024-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3026-1.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3027.jpg
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/delivery7300/PICT3028.jpg
> 
> My photos look a little washed out, it's more yellow...





the name of this bag is - *soft croc lock sack*


----------



## Infinity8

i bought this bag at Macy"s yesterday... im just not sure if its authentic
because if not i still could return it for an exchange.

please if anyone could help me with this
there is no duck tag that came with the bag so im really bothered with it and I cannot find a photo of the same bag online.


----------



## BeenBurned

Infinity8 said:


> i bought this bag at Macy"s yesterday... im just not sure if its authentic
> because if not i still could return it for an exchange.
> 
> please if anyone could help me with this
> there is no duck tag that came with the bag so im really bothered with it and I cannot find a photo of the same bag online.


Although pictures of the full bag would be necessary to see the style, the pictures you've posted are an *authentic* bag. 

I'm not sure why you'd think it was fake. Macy's sells authentic bags although there have been instances where customers would do buy and switch. 

Understand that the existence of a fob is not what makes a bag authentic or not. There are fake fobs out there. And there are times when customers purchase bags at Macy's (or other retailers), steal the accessories and return the bag for refund. That could be what happened with your bag.

Again, your pictures are of a 100% authentic bag.

ETA: Is there a red tag hanging from the outside of the bag? It appears to be a hobo in the quilt pattern. 

Also, some bags don't come with fobs. I don't know whether your bag is missing it or if it just doesn't include one.


----------



## blah956

BeenBurned said:


> Although pictures of the full bag would be necessary to see the style, the pictures you've posted are an *authentic* bag.
> 
> I'm not sure why you'd think it was fake. Macy's sells authentic bags although there have been instances where customers would do buy and switch.
> 
> Understand that the existence of a fob is not what makes a bag authentic or not. There are fake fobs out there. And there are times when customers purchase bags at Macy's (or other retailers), steal the accessories and return the bag for refund. That could be what happened with your bag.
> 
> Again, your pictures are of a 100% authentic bag.
> 
> ETA: Is there a red tag hanging from the outside of the bag? It appears to be a hobo in the quilt pattern.
> 
> Also, some bags don't come with fobs. I don't know whether your bag is missing it or if it just doesn't include one.



 on everything.


----------



## bag-princess

> Understand that the existence of a fob is not what makes a bag authentic  or not. There are fake fobs out there. And there are times when  customers purchase bags at Macy's (or  other retailers), steal the accessories and return the bag for refund.  That could be what happened with your bag.





ITA!!  and yes this bag should have one of the duck fobs - i have one and every bag i have seen like it does. the person obviously decided to keep it.


----------



## Infinity8

BeenBurned said:


> Although pictures of the full bag would be necessary to see the style, the pictures you've posted are an *authentic* bag.
> 
> I'm not sure why you'd think it was fake. Macy's sells authentic bags although there have been instances where customers would do buy and switch.
> 
> Understand that the existence of a fob is not what makes a bag authentic or not. There are fake fobs out there. And there are times when customers purchase bags at Macy's (or other retailers), steal the accessories and return the bag for refund. That could be what happened with your bag.
> 
> Again, your pictures are of a 100% authentic bag.
> 
> ETA: Is there a red tag hanging from the outside of the bag? It appears to be a hobo in the quilt pattern.
> 
> Also, some bags don't come with fobs. I don't know whether your bag is missing it or if it just doesn't include one.



im a bit worried about the "buy and switch" thing and this is my first dooney bag...
I didn't see any red tag hanging from the outside though.

ive been trying to register it on their site and it says it cant recognize the numbers ... ill probably send the card through mail instead.

thank you very much for the help... here are additional photos of the bag...


----------



## BeenBurned

Infinity8 said:


> im a bit worried about the "buy and switch" thing and this is my first dooney bag...
> I didn't see any red tag hanging from the outside though.
> 
> ive been trying to register it on their site and it says it cant recognize the numbers ... ill probably send the card through mail instead.
> 
> thank you very much for the help... here are additional photos of the bag...


I repeat, your bag is *authentic*. 

Here's a listing for the same style. The listing is a newer version of the quilt pattern but I believe your bag is the same size.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Dooney-Bour...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439effbf3d


----------



## ValHerself

Infinity8 said:


> im a bit worried about the "buy and switch" thing and this is my first dooney bag...
> I didn't see any red tag hanging from the outside though.
> 
> ive been trying to register it on their site and it says it cant recognize the numbers ... ill probably send the card through mail instead.
> 
> thank you very much for the help... here are additional photos of the bag...


Hey there =) Yeah I own about 20 dooneys and about 8 of them were purchased at Macys and the rest at Dooney. There have been times where I have tried registering items from them and it says it doesn't recognize them but then eventually it goes through since their able to track it down.


----------



## SBB

Can someone please help me authenticate and identify this bag? The tag says H3 255081 and there is a sticker in the pocket that says H536Q PK Mini Short Shoulder Bag 53313848. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## BeenBurned

SBB said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate and identify this bag? The tag says H3 255081 and there is a sticker in the pocket that says H536Q PK Mini Short Shoulder Bag 53313848. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


It is authentic.


----------



## SBB

Thank you, BeenBurned. So I guess it is called a Pink Signature Mini Short Shoulder Bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

SBB said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned. So I guess it is called a Pink Signature Mini Short Shoulder Bag?


You're welcome. It is a short shoulder bag and does appear to be the mini size. (I'm guesstimating but it would be about 8" wide x about 6" high x about 2" deep?)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## qootex

i had just found these bags yesterday and i really like them. i have no knowledge on dooney bag authenticity, so if anyone can help me that'd be great. thanks so much

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350354153116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120569176611&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140408024213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220606053628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

qootex said:


> i had just found these bags yesterday and i really like them. i have no knowledge on dooney bag authenticity, so if anyone can help me that'd be great. thanks so much
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350354153116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120569176611&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140408024213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220606053628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



All are authentic. 

In the future, please post in the requested format (first post of thread) as it makes future searches for seller IDs and items easier.


----------



## qootex

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.
> 
> In the future, please post in the requested format (first post of thread) as it makes future searches for seller IDs and items easier.



thank you!! unfortunately, i'm not sure what you mean by that. i'm a forum newbie.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              All are authentic. 

In the future, please post in the requested format (first post of  thread) as it makes future searches for seller IDs and items easier.     



qootex said:


> thank you!! unfortunately, i'm not sure what you mean by that. i'm a forum newbie.


Welcome to tPF!!

I goofed in referring to the first post of the thread. This forum doesn't have the format in the first post.

Item title: 
Seller ID: 
Link to listing:
Comments:


----------



## mayraindrops

Dooney & Bourke Item #1:
Listing number: 230476579639
Seller: *moms67bird* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230476579639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
Comments: "Creamy all weather leather duck bag"

Dooney & Bourke Item #2:
 Listing number: 360264657301
 Seller: *station_85* 
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360264657301&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
 Comments: "Deep Navy Blue Vintage Dooney & Bourke "

Dooney & Bourke Item #3:
Listing number: 330434899100
Seller: *shopeire01* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-V...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Comments: "Tan Leather Vintage Dooney & Bourke"

Dooney & Bourke Item #4: 
Listing number: 330433908956
Seller: *shopeire01* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef6550dc 
Comments: "Black and Tan Vintage Dooney & Bourke"
*

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!!*


----------



## Designer_Love

the top dooney all weather duck bag appears to be real, only thing i can see is that one don't have a charm/tag on it. The all weather duck bag is on the dooney website right now for sale, says it comes in tan, so to me it appears real. the rest of the bags i couldn't tell ya if they are real or fake.


----------



## mayraindrops

Thanks! Does anyone else have any impute? My big concern/interest are the vintage bags, especially Bag #2.

THANKS!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Yeah, those are all authentic. I'm a big vintage Dooney bag fan.


----------



## mayraindrops

Thanks! Me to! .


----------



## Speedbump

Can someone please authenticate these? The first one is one I bought but am now skeptical about, and the second is one that I'm planning to get in case the first is fake. Hopefully one of them is authentic, at least. 

DOONEY AND BOURKE VINTAGE SHOULDER BAG
Listing number: 220606173670
Seller: simply**bags
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...73670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2505wt_1137

Auth. VTG. Dooney and Bourke Crossbody Carrier Bag EUC
Listing number: 230478141607
Seller: ausie-guy 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_3401wt_1467


----------



## BeenBurned

mayraindrops said:


> Dooney & Bourke Item #1:
> Listing number: 230476579639
> Seller: *moms67bird*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230476579639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: "Creamy all weather leather duck bag"
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Item #2:
> Listing number: 360264657301
> Seller: *station_85*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360264657301&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: "Deep Navy Blue Vintage Dooney & Bourke "
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Item #3:
> Listing number: 330434899100
> Seller: *shopeire01*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-V...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Comments: "Tan Leather Vintage Dooney & Bourke"
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Item #4:
> Listing number: 330433908956
> Seller: *shopeire01*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef6550dc
> Comments: "Black and Tan Vintage Dooney & Bourke"
> *
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!!*


All are authentic.

But I have a couple of comments on 2 of the listings:

#1: You might want to ask for more pictures to make sure that the pictures are the actual item. The pictures in the listing don't appear to have the same photographing style as the other listings from the same seller. And as pointed out, ask whether the fob is missing (if that's something that's important to you.)

#2: Check the seller's feedback history. She sells authentic but it appears that her descriptions are not always accurate as to the condition of the items. 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## goodtaste

Speedbump said:


> Can someone please authenticate these? The first one is one I bought but am now skeptical about, and the second is one that I'm planning to get in case the first is fake. Hopefully one of them is authentic, at least.
> 
> DOONEY AND BOURKE VINTAGE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number: 220606173670
> Seller: simply**bags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...73670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2505wt_1137
> 
> Auth. VTG. Dooney and Bourke Crossbody Carrier Bag EUC
> Listing number: 230478141607
> Seller: ausie-guy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_3401wt_1467


 
They are both authentic.  I have many vintage bags and used to be a huge D & B fan before they started making them in China.  I actually own the second one in another color


----------



## BeenBurned

Speedbump said:


> Can someone please authenticate these? The first one is one I bought but am now skeptical about, and the second is one that I'm planning to get in case the first is fake. Hopefully one of them is authentic, at least.
> 
> DOONEY AND BOURKE VINTAGE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number: 220606173670
> Seller: simply**bags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...73670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2505wt_1137
> 
> Auth. VTG. Dooney and Bourke Crossbody Carrier Bag EUC
> Listing number: 230478141607
> Seller: ausie-guy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_3401wt_1467


Both are fine. 

Personally, I wouldn't do business with *simply**bags*. In the past, simply**bags had many listings for counterfeit Coach keychains. 

And you might want to review her feedback. There seems to be a pattern of not disclosure of issues. In addition to the neutral and negs given for non-disclosure, there are quite a few positive feedbacks with comments about smell and condition. 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=simply**bags&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## MessyBag

I recently bought what I thought was a genuine AWL Dooney and Bourke from an "upscale" resale store.  Everything seemed to match up to the characteristics of a genuine Dooney and Bourke - until further inspection when I got home.  Tell me if these "clues" scream fake or not: 
1.  This particular bag is pebbled fir green and British tan (smooth).  However, the background on the pebble green of the bag is lighter than the pebbles (the bumps that are raised). 
2.  Examining the trim of the bag, I could pull up an edge on the corded parts and could see a criss-cross pattern of fibers.  I could pull these fibers off, and they seem to be like cotton threads.  
3.  The bag is very stiff.  
4.  The interior lining is black canvas.  
I only paid $19 for this bag, which seems like a clue in itself, but where I live, people have often not spotted the genuine thing (which I have, but they were not purses but other items).  Not a huge loss, but I hate the thought that it might not be the real thing.  I want the real thing, even if I buy a "cheap" real thing - at least I know it's a genuine cheap real thing - LOL!


----------



## BeenBurned

MessyBag said:


> I recently bought what I thought was a genuine AWL Dooney and Bourke from an "upscale" resale store.  Everything seemed to match up to the characteristics of a genuine Dooney and Bourke - until further inspection when I got home.  Tell me if these "clues" scream fake or not:
> 1.  This particular bag is pebbled fir green and British tan (smooth).  However, the background on the pebble green of the bag is lighter than the pebbles (the bumps that are raised).
> 2.  Examining the trim of the bag, I could pull up an edge on the corded parts and could see a criss-cross pattern of fibers.  I could pull these fibers off, and they seem to be like cotton threads.
> 3.  The bag is very stiff.
> 4.  The interior lining is black canvas.
> I only paid $19 for this bag, which seems like a clue in itself, but where I live, people have often not spotted the genuine thing (which I have, but they were not purses but other items).  Not a huge loss, but I hate the thought that it might not be the real thing.  I want the real thing, even if I buy a "cheap" real thing - at least I know it's a genuine cheap real thing - LOL!


1. When I read your first detail, that was the dead giveaway  that the bag is fake. Authentic all weather leather (AWL) is uniform in color. The 2-toned pleather (it's not real leather) is never authentic.
2. I'm not sure what you mean by this.
3. Some authentic bags can be stiff so that detail in and of itself isn't necessarily indicative of fake
4. The older AWL bags were unlined and had only the backing of the leather, which was a suede-like finish as the interior

Although you didn't pay a ton, $19 is way too much for a cheap fake. That said, I've read discussions on both tPF and the ebay boards where buyers have purchased authentic bags for as low as 50 cents! They've gotten genuine LV for $10 from thrift shops that thought they were selling a fake and Coach, Dooney and Kate Spade for even less.  And I've seen awful fakes for upwards of $50. 

So price doesn't really mean a lot as to authenticity.

If I were you, I'd take the bag back and demand a refund. Whether it's a consignment store, a charitable resale (such as Goodwill or Salvation Army) or a church resale, they are required by law to verify and confirm authenticity before putting any item on the sales floor. If they can't confirm authenticity or if they learn it's fake, it cannot be sold at all.

Sorry they ripped you off.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## MessyBag

BeenBurned said:


> 1. When I read your first detail, that was the dead giveaway  that the bag is fake. Authentic all weather leather (AWL) is uniform in color. The 2-toned pleather (it's not real leather) is never authentic.
> 2. I'm not sure what you mean by this.
> 3. Some authentic bags can be stiff so that detail in and of itself isn't necessarily indicative of fake
> 4. The older AWL bags were unlined and had only the backing of the leather, which was a suede-like finish as the interior
> 
> Although you didn't pay a ton, $19 is way too much for a cheap fake. That said, I've read discussions on both tPF and the ebay boards where buyers have purchased authentic bags for as low as 50 cents! They've gotten genuine LV for $10 from thrift shops that thought they were selling a fake and Coach, Dooney and Kate Spade for even less.  And I've seen awful fakes for upwards of $50.
> 
> So price doesn't really mean a lot as to authenticity.
> 
> If I were you, I'd take the bag back and demand a refund. Whether it's a consignment store, a charitable resale (such as Goodwill or Salvation Army) or a church resale, they are required by law to verify and confirm authenticity before putting any item on the sales floor. If they can't confirm authenticity or if they learn it's fake, it cannot be sold at all.
> 
> Sorry they ripped you off.




Thanks for your help.  I had a sneaking suspicion something wasn't quite right - but I impulsively bought the bag anyway.  I thought it was important I reply to your confusion about my point #2 above.  I am saying that the  of the British Tan "leather" seemed to have a criss-cross of threads - a fabric, on the underside (where I could lift up an edge and see the underside).  Does that clarify it?  I would think that real leather would not a fabric-looking piece adhered to the underside (or "rough") side of it.  
This second-hand retail store did not make a claim one way or the other about whether or not the Dooney and Bourke handbag was genuine or not.  They also clearly state "no returns" on anything.  According to you, the law is that they must refund my money anyway, because they have sold a fake, knowingly or unknowingly.  Is that law true for every state?  Thanks once again.


----------



## BeenBurned

MessyBag said:


> Thanks for your help.  I had a sneaking suspicion something wasn't quite right - but I impulsively bought the bag anyway.  I thought it was important I reply to your confusion about my point #2 above.  I am saying that the  of the British Tan "leather" seemed to have a criss-cross of threads - a fabric, on the underside (where I could lift up an edge and see the underside).  Does that clarify it?  I would think that real leather would not a fabric-looking piece adhered to the underside (or "rough") side of it.
> This second-hand retail store did not make a claim one way or the other about whether or not the Dooney and Bourke handbag was genuine or not.  They also clearly state "no returns" on anything.  According to you, the law is that they must refund my money anyway, because they have sold a fake, knowingly or unknowingly.  Is that law true for every state?  Thanks once again.


I do understand what you mean about the trim now and you're correct. Leather trim would have the unfinished suede on the back of it.

And regarding the store, I have a couple of comments. 

We see this on ebay all the time and in other venues. Sellers assume that in not describing an item as authentic, they are "safe" in listing. But since federal law disallows the sale of counterfeit goods, every item is assumed to be authentic. In reality, "authentic" doesn't even have to be used in a description although many sellers (and stores) do use it.

And the same goes for the store and its "no return" policy. They broke the law in selling a fake. They were negligent in not confirming authenticity before selling and since they are now being told that the bag is *absolutely* fake, they must give you a refund. 

I suppose they could give you a hard time but you could threaten to call law enforcement and/or Dooney and Bourke. I don't know how strong a stance Dooney takes with regard to fakes, but making them aware of a store that is knowingly refusing a refund for a fake might get them to give the store a jingle. 

(A couple of years ago, I found some Coach fakes at a Salvation Army store. They claimed immunity from laws based on the "charitable donation" receipt of the items. They refused to remove the fakes from the selling floor and the manager I spoke to minimized the issue so I called Coach with the phone number and manager's name of the SA store. They called and "enlightened" her.) Whether the fakes went back out onto the sales floor a week later, I don't know, but I felt good for having done it.


----------



## MessyBag

BeenBurned - Thanks so much for all the information!  I am going to call this store first and talk to them.  If they refuse, I'm going to tell them that I will be calling Dooney and Bourke to let them know that theirs is a store not authenticating Dooney and Bourke bags (and probably others as well).  One further thing - when I went to purchase the bag, they had "trouble" with the receipt and worked for several minutes trying to print one.  Now I'm beginning to think this might be part of their scam, as I never did get a receipt.  No matter - I will still demand a receipt and return of money or I'll call Dooney and Bourke.  Keep up the good work here - you've helped me a lot and others as well, I'm sure.  I have had more education about purses and bags than ever this past week, LOL!


----------



## BeenBurned

MessyBag said:


> BeenBurned - Thanks so much for all the information!  I am going to call this store first and talk to them.  If they refuse, I'm going to tell them that I will be calling Dooney and Bourke to let them know that theirs is a store not authenticating Dooney and Bourke bags (and probably others as well).  One further thing - when I went to purchase the bag, they had "trouble" with the receipt and worked for several minutes trying to print one.  Now I'm beginning to think this might be part of their scam, as I never did get a receipt.  No matter - I will still demand a receipt and return of money or I'll call Dooney and Bourke.  Keep up the good work here - you've helped me a lot and others as well, I'm sure.  I have had more education about purses and bags than ever this past week, LOL!


You're welcome. 

Keep us updated on their response. If they made an honest mistake, they should be willing to handle it correctly after being told of their error.


----------



## MessyBag

BeenBurned - Update:  The store offered to return my money or give me store credit, despite their policy of no returns, especially without a receipt - I opted for store credit because I have bought nice things there before - genuine things.  They apologized profusely and said they always attempt to authentic everything that comes through - but this one slipped by them, which I could see because some details that screamed "fake"! were not so obvious.  This was a pretty good fake - but a fake, nonetheless.


----------



## BeenBurned

MessyBag said:


> BeenBurned - Update:  The store offered to return my money or give me store credit, despite their policy of no returns, especially without a receipt - I opted for store credit because I have bought nice things there before - genuine things.  They apologized profusely and said they always attempt to authentic everything that comes through - but this one slipped by them, which I could see because some details that screamed "fake"! were not so obvious.  This was a pretty good fake - but a fake, nonetheless.


As long as you're comfortable with their handling of it and their profuse apologies, that's good. Hopefully they didn't put it back out on the selling floor as soon as you were out the door. 

I'm glad you're satisfied with their resolution.


----------



## monogram

Has anyone seen Dooney came out with this bag?  I don't know the name of it (I assumed would be something with twin pockets satchel?).  Anyhow, I wasn't sure if D&B ever made it since I couldn't find the style anywhere online.  The details & stiches on the bag is very consistent and great.  It doesn't have a serial number behind the tag inside.  Red flag?  TIA.


----------



## BeenBurned

monogram said:


> Has anyone seen Dooney came out with this bag?  I don't know the name of it (I assumed would be something with twin pockets satchel?).  Anyhow, I wasn't sure if D&B ever made it since I couldn't find the style anywhere online.  The details & stiches on the bag is very consistent and great.  It doesn't have a serial number behind the tag inside.  Red flag?  TIA.


Although it's hard to tell from a single picture, the lack of serial number on the inside is a HUGE red flag.

Also, I don't believe that Dooney made a bag in that style and/or in the tapestry fabric. 

Can you please post pictures of the inside lining, red/white/blue tag (both sides) and a closeup of the "leather" trim and the zipper pull. 

I'm pretty sure that the bag is fake but I want to make sure. 

(If there's a heart-shaped zipper pull, it's fake.)

Is there a listing from which you purchased?


----------



## monogram

Hi BeenBurned,

Thank you for the explaination.  I only owned 2 D&B before (which I've given away to friends years ago).  I had a feeling this was a fake too due to the missing serial number and yes, the zipper pull is a heart shape.  It's sad because it's such a beautiful bag in person  .. I didn't buy this so there was no listing.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## BeenBurned

monogram said:


> Hi BeenBurned,
> 
> Thank you for the explaination.  I only owned 2 D&B before (which I've given away to friends years ago).  I had a feeling this was a fake too due to the missing serial number and yes, the zipper pull is a heart shape.  It's sad because it's such a beautiful bag in person  .. I didn't buy this so there was no listing.  Thanks a bunch.


You're welcome. I'm glad you didn't buy it.


----------



## mizz_tiff

I know this is a "lunch bag" but I wanted to know if it is authentic. I have been wanting one of these bags for awhile. If it is authentic, I will be purchasing it. Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-ATH-DOONEY-BOURKE-LUNCH-TOTE-BAG-C-DUCK-MULTI-/250631967639?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5ad45397


----------



## BeenBurned

mizz_tiff said:


> I know this is a "lunch bag" but I wanted to know if it is authentic. I have been wanting one of these bags for awhile. If it is authentic, I will be purchasing it. Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-ATH-DOONEY-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5ad45397


It's fine.


----------



## mizz_tiff

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.





Thank you!


----------



## di0rd0ll

hi there, just wondering if fakes were made back in the late 70s and early 80s, or if all vintage bags are real?


----------



## BeenBurned

di0rd0ll said:


> hi there, just wondering if fakes were made back in the late 70s and early 80s, or if all vintage bags are real?


As soon as something proves to be desirable and there's a demand for it, the fakers make it. 

There are lots of vintage style Dooneys.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## di0rd0ll

BeenBurned said:


> As soon as something proves to be desirable and there's a demand for it, the fakers make it.
> 
> There are lots of vintage style Dooneys.



What's the best way to determine the authenticity of a vintage dooney? I can post pictures later if that would be the best help :]


----------



## BeenBurned

di0rd0ll said:


> What's the best way to determine the authenticity of a vintage dooney? I can post pictures later if that would be the best help :]


You'll need to post pictures. Although there are features to look for, it's tough to give definite details. 

1. We don't want counterfeiters to know everything because it'll only help them make a better fake.
2. Different collections have different "rules"
3. There are exceptions to most of the "rules."

It's really a matter of becoming familiar with the brand and construction details and knowing what to look for.


----------



## di0rd0ll

I have two bags, new to D&B so I don't know much.  Hardware is stamped with "BRASS" on Navy bag and "SOLIDBRASS" on Tan bag. They're both in very worn condition, and have that old leather smell, which I'll get rid of when I clean them up. The Tan bag has red, white, and blue tag, the Navy one is tagless.

The first Bag: (Tan)


----------



## di0rd0ll

Here's the second bag: (Navy)


----------



## BeenBurned

di0rd0ll said:


> I have two bags, new to D&B so I don't know much.  Hardware is stamped with "BRASS" on Navy bag and "SOLIDBRASS" on Tan bag. They're both in very worn condition, and have that old leather smell, which I'll get rid of when I clean them up. The Tan bag has red, white, and blue tag, the Navy one is tagless.
> 
> The first Bag: (Tan)





di0rd0ll said:


> Here's the second bag: (Navy)



Both are authentic. The second one is older. It's pre-red, white and blue tag and it has the original DB fob.

Great bags!


----------



## di0rd0ll

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic. The second one is older. It's pre-red, white and blue tag and it has the original DB fob.
> 
> Great bags!



That's good news  I bought them from older ladies at a huge community yard sale. I assume they must have been their daughters' when they were younger. I'll get to work cleaning them up  Thanks for the help


----------



## BeenBurned

di0rd0ll said:


> That's good news  I bought them from older ladies at a huge community yard sale. I assume they must have been their daughters' when they were younger. I'll get to work cleaning them up  Thanks for the help


You're welcome! They'll last forever.


----------



## blah956

AWL styles at the outlets are an additional 40% off. i wish i had bought one. there was a new AWL style backpack in a dark lavender color. so prettty!


----------



## BeenBurned

blah956 said:


> AWL styles at the outlets are an additional 40% off. i wish i had bought one. there was a new AWL style backpack in a dark lavender color. so prettty!


Aw, shucks! Dooney outlets are so few and far between. The closest is about 250 miles and another is over 300 miles away.


----------



## Nikuska

Item: DOONEY BOURKE SATCHEL HANDBAG DR BAG PURSE
Listing number:330435641549
Seller:classic57coupe
Link: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330435641549&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: thanks for help


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikuska said:


> Item: DOONEY BOURKE SATCHEL HANDBAG DR BAG PURSE
> Listing number:330435641549
> Seller:classic57coupe
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330435641549&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments: thanks for help


Authentic. It's from the IT collection.


----------



## Nikuska

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. It's from the IT collection.



Many many thanks! And what do you think about this one?

Item:Dooney & Bourke BLACK   Burke  letter Satchel Purse
Listing number:120580353386
Seller:*bjbw27* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120580353386&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikuska said:


> Many many thanks! And what do you think about this one?
> 
> Item:Dooney & Bourke BLACK   Burke  letter Satchel Purse
> Listing number:120580353386
> Seller:*bjbw27*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120580353386&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


You're welcome.

The second one is also from the IT collection and it's an authentic gym bag. (It appears to be the mini size.)


----------



## Nikuska

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The second one is also from the IT collection and it's an authentic gym bag. (It appears to be the mini size.)



Many thanks for your help! You´re very kind! Have a nice day


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikuska said:


> Many thanks for your help! You´re very kind! Have a nice day


You're very welcome. Have a great day!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## neuschwanstein

I'm new to DB and designer handbags in general.  I was wondering if DB ever made AWL bags using different colors of leather, like this one 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

Sorry the picture is so bad, but the seller refused to send me other pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

neuschwanstein said:


> I'm new to DB and designer handbags in general.  I was wondering if DB ever made AWL bags using different colors of leather, like this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
> 
> Sorry the picture is so bad, but the seller refused to send me other pics.


Dooney did make the Teton line which is a tri-color leather bag. But based on the lack of pictures and the seller's refusal to comply with your request for additional pictures, I do NOT recommend this seller.  And if I were you, I'd let the seller know why you aren't bidding and that the recommendation not to bid was posted on a public forum.

If sellers aren't going to post enough pictures in listings, they need to be responsive to buyer requests for additional ones. That's the only way a buyer can make an educated purchase.

Another concern I have is that even if the bag is authentic (which there isn't enough information to tell), it's especially important to show detailed pictures of _used_ items so buyers will see the extent of use, any scuffs, scratches, stains, etc. 

Edited to add seller information:
VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE, Cutie,*** Red/White/Blue*&#8203;**
Item: 260619551168
Seller User ID: *professordr*
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-BOURKE-Cutie-Red-White-Blue-/260619551168

I don't recommend buying from seller  *professordr* since he doesn't respond to buyer requests.


----------



## professordr

off topic


----------



## BeenBurned

off topic.


----------



## BeenBurned

neuschwanstein said:


> I'm new to DB and designer handbags in general.  I was wondering if DB ever made AWL bags using different colors of leather, like this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
> 
> Sorry the picture is so bad, but the seller refused to send me other pics.


The seller has added more pictures to the listing and the bag is authentic.


----------



## bobbinoodle

I really want to get a calf luna, and found these for great prices, but need help authenticating...help please!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/accessorygirl/items/Dooney___Bourke_Luna_Hobo_Bag_Grass

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## BeenBurned

bobbinoodle said:


> I really want to get a calf luna, and found these for great prices, but need help authenticating...help please!!!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/accessorygirl/items/Dooney___Bourke_Luna_Hobo_Bag_Grass
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


They're both probably okay but a picture of the inside/lining of the pink one would confirm.


----------



## rock_girl

Please help authenticate.  TIA!

Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE NILE DOCTOR SATCHEL NEW 
Listing Number:  360211644181
Seller:  cftay
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360211644181&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Metallic LEATHER FLAP LOCK SATCHEL MINT
Listing Number:  360266141872
Seller:  cftay
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360266141872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

rock_girl said:


> Please help authenticate.  TIA!
> 
> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE NILE DOCTOR SATCHEL NEW
> Listing Number:  360211644181
> Seller:  cftay
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360211644181&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Metallic LEATHER FLAP LOCK SATCHEL MINT
> Listing Number:  360266141872
> Seller:  cftay
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360266141872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


The seller sells authentic.


----------



## rock_girl

^^  Thanks Burned!


----------



## BeenBurned

rock_girl said:


> ^^  Thanks Burned!


You're welcome.


----------



## bag-princess

rock_girl said:


> Please help authenticate.  TIA!
> 
> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE NILE DOCTOR SATCHEL NEW
> Listing Number:  360211644181
> Seller:  cftay
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360211644181&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Metallic LEATHER FLAP LOCK SATCHEL MINT
> Listing Number:  360266141872
> Seller:  cftay
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360266141872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT








yes all of her bags are authentic and she packages them like precious gifts!!


----------



## rock_girl

^^  Thanks *Bag Princess*!


----------



## bag-princess

you're welcome!


----------



## molinovich

Hello all, COuld you give me a hand with this?:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...43897424&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

molinovich said:


> Hello all, COuld you give me a hand with this?:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...43897424&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_500wt_1154


That bag is fake. It's a bad copy of a wannabe Norfolk bag. 

In the future, please post in the following format as it's helpful in future searches for IDs or items.

Title: Dooney & Bourke Genuine Leather Handbag
Item number: 320543897424
Seller: *doakmc*
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...43897424&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## La Magooey

I have come across this  bag that needs some clean up but wondered if anyone was familiar with the style and time it came out.  Any help would be appreciated.  Also, is it authentic?  TIA


----------



## blah956

could you post pictures of the inside as well? the lining, stitching, any tags, etc


----------



## BeenBurned

La Magooey said:


> I have come across this  bag that needs some clean up but wondered if anyone was familiar with the style and time it came out.  Any help would be appreciated.  Also, is it authentic?  TIA


Can't help with the style name but the bag looks good. A picture of the inside pocket will confirm.


----------



## La Magooey

blah956 said:


> could you post pictures of the inside as well? the lining, stitching, any tags, etc



I'll take some and post them.  Thanks.


----------



## La Magooey

BeenBurned said:


> Can't help with the style name but the bag looks good. A picture of the inside pocket will confirm.




As said in earlier response I'll get some taken.  Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## mopritt

Anyone know about these? Thanks!!

(Bad lack of pictures)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230492863524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: zandy07
Item number: 230492863524

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250655364378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: FiandJames
Item Number: 250655364378


----------



## BeenBurned

mopritt said:


> Anyone know about these? Thanks!!
> 
> (Bad lack of pictures)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230492863524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: zandy07
> Item number: 230492863524
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250655364378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: FiandJames
> Item Number: 250655364378



#1 is probably okay but a picture of the inside would help.

#2 is authentic.


----------



## mopritt

BeenBurned said:


> #1 is probably okay but a picture of the inside would help.
> 
> #2 is authentic.


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mopritt said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## lunette

I picked this up yesterday.  Please ignore the state of my fingernails.  Thanks a lot!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/a-yv8_ZBm7b-GbR3SJ73sA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_LQE0wmDcSeY/TCpp3cixzBI/AAAAAAAAEVc/rzo18FHhqPU/s400/CRW_6480.CRW.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/l.lunette/Dooney?feat=embedwebsite">Dooney</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## lunette

I picked this up yesterday.  Please ignore the state of my fingernails.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> I picked this up yesterday.  Please ignore the state of my fingernails.  Thanks a lot!


It looks fine although I'm not familiar with the exact style. I believe it's a saddlebag.


----------



## L@@king4Real1s

Is this DB purse real or fake???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300440093926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

L@@king4Real1s said:


> Is this DB purse real or fake???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300440093926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


It looks fine. It's an IT tapestry barrel bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## L@@king4Real1s

beenburned said:


> it looks fine. It's an it tapestry barrel bag.


 

thanks!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

L@@king4Real1s said:


> thanks!!!


 You're welcome!


----------



## lunette

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine although I'm not familiar with the exact style. I believe it's a saddlebag.



thanks, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> thanks, BB!


You're welcome.


----------



## lunette

Would you mind taking a look at this?  the little paper tag inside the "Made in China" tag has a number-0910032.  I can post a pic of that as well if you'd like to see it.


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> Would you mind taking a look at this?  the little paper tag inside the "Made in China" tag has a number-0910032.  I can post a pic of that as well if you'd like to see it.


The coin purse looks fine. I believe that it originally was part of a set Dooney made for QVC. The set included a tote, the coin purse and a teardrop key fob.


----------



## girliemonster

Is this authentic?

Title:  Dooney & Bourke Tote - Vintage Black w/ RARE Dk Brn Trm
Item No:  220629371880
Seller:  *toomuchclutternstuff* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220629371880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

girliemonster said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> Title:  Dooney & Bourke Tote - Vintage Black w/ RARE Dk Brn Trm
> Item No:  220629371880
> Seller:  *toomuchclutternstuff*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220629371880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!


It looks fine.


----------



## girliemonster

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

girliemonster said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## leighasue

I picked up two Dooney bags at Goodwill yesterday. Could you please help authenticate them? Thank you. This first one does not have a tag on the inside. Both are missing their fobs.


----------



## leighasue

And here is the second one. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

leighasue said:


> I picked up two Dooney bags at Goodwill yesterday. Could you please help authenticate them? Thank you. This first one does not have a tag on the inside. Both are missing their fobs.





leighasue said:


> And here is the second one. Thanks!


Both are authentic. The first one is an AWL equestrian bag and the second is a top zip.

The first might be pre-red, white and blue tag, or it's possible that the tag was removed. 

In the "olden days," Dooney used to either cut out the tag or snip a slit into it before selling it in the outlets. They no longer do that.


----------



## leighasue

Thanks so much for checking them for me and for the info!


----------



## BeenBurned

leighasue said:


> Thanks so much for checking them for me and for the info!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lunette

BeenBurned said:


> The coin purse looks fine. I believe that it originally was part of a set Dooney made for QVC. The set included a tote, the coin purse and a teardrop key fob.



Thanks, BB, sorry, I forgot I'd posted this.  Also got busy with some other nonsense.


----------



## BeenBurned

lunette said:


> Thanks, BB, sorry, I forgot I'd posted this.  Also got busy with some other nonsense.


You're welcome.


----------



## totallystoked

is there any way to look up what style the bag is with the serial number? I have this pink one I got on consignment but I've never seen one like it so I'm wondering if its real...


----------



## BeenBurned

totallystoked said:


> is there any way to look up what style the bag is with the serial number? I have this pink one I got on consignment but I've never seen one like it so I'm wondering if its real...


If you post pictures, someone might know the style name. Or you can search ebay (or other sites) and try to find a similar one but even then, it's possible that the seller might not be using the accurate style name.


----------



## bag-princess

totallystoked said:


> is there any way to look up what style the bag is with the serial number? I have this pink one I got on consignment but I've never seen one like it so I'm wondering if its real...




i have called dooney and spoke with a CS rep to find out some info about a couple of bags - they even were able to tell me where it was sold!  not all of them will be willing to help though so you may have to try a couple of time if you really want to know.  i have the name and ext. of one of the reps that i always call if i need help with anything! it comes in handy and i know i can trust her to know what she is talking about!


----------



## MsBear

Can anyone name/authenticate this vintage bag?

http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/msbbear/db.jpg?t=1278974100


----------



## bag-princess

MsBear said:


> Can anyone name/authenticate this vintage bag?
> 
> http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/msbbear/db.jpg?t=1278974100





that is a horrible fake!!


----------



## MsBear

bag-princess said:


> that is a horrible fake!!



Ah ok, thanks. Does anyone know if this was based on a specific bag? I was drawn to the unusual shape. Too bad it's fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

MsBear said:


> Can anyone name/authenticate this vintage bag?
> 
> http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/msbbear/db.jpg?t=1278974100


I agree that it's fake and isn't a copy of any legitimate style.


----------



## blah956

i don't know. DB has released some outlet AWL exclusives in styles i've never seen before. could this be one?

if it is supposed to be "vintage" though, rather than new, then it is fake  :\


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *MsBear* 

                              Can anyone name/authenticate this vintage bag?

http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/a...g?t=1278974100



blah956 said:


> i don't know. DB has released some outlet AWL exclusives in styles i've never seen before. could this be one?
> 
> if it is supposed to be "vintage" though, rather than new, then it is fake  :\


It's definitely fake. The 2-toned AWL is one of the giveaways. If the hardware were solid brass (as it should be), the plating wouldn't be wearing away. Also, that type of hardware isn't the type Dooney uses. 

The duck patch is the wrong shape, the stitching is sloppy and the thread is too yellow.

And _if_ Dooney made a bag in the style shown, the duck emblem wouldn't be on the front of that style; it would be on the back, as it is on equestrian bags.

The following listing is an authentic bag that is the shape of the bag in question. (I believe it's a kilty style, but I'm not sure of that.)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Retro-D...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c55c31a82

I'm sorry but there's nothing right about the maroon bag in the picture.


----------



## blah956

:okay: lol

there has been this light purple/lavender AWL backpack i saw at the outlet that i've been wanting. i doubt it is still at the outlet. anyways, the duck emblem was  on the top flap, although i know you said that the duck emblem is on the back on such a design.


----------



## BeenBurned

blah956 said:


> :okay: lol
> 
> there has been this light purple/lavender AWL backpack i saw at the outlet that i've been wanting. i doubt it is still at the outlet. anyways, the duck emblem was  on the top flap, although i know you said that the duck emblem is on the back on such a design.


I didn't say it's always on the back. 

What I said is that based on the style that the picture is trying to be, if Dooney made it, on THAT type of bag, the duck would be on the back.


----------



## bk666

Greetings esteemed experts.  I have bought what appears to be a fake Dooney.  I have yet to see any style like this, anywhere.  No lining, and seems to be poorly made.  Plus the emblem is unlike any I've seen either.  Too fishy.  I am trying to get some consensus here and there since I'm considering getting a refund for this.  No way would I resell it, it's too used and beaten up/dirty, even if it is actually genuine... that's what I get for taking a risk on an auction with blurry pics, eh?? lol.   Well, give it your best guess.... is it fake??   Just got it today and took some pics.


----------



## bag-princess

bk666 - yes that is a fake. it doesn't even slightly resemble any dooney i have ever seen before!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

bk666 said:


> Greetings esteemed experts.  I have bought what appears to be a fake Dooney.  I have yet to see any style like this, anywhere.  No lining, and seems to be poorly made.  Plus the emblem is unlike any I've seen either.  Too fishy.  I am trying to get some consensus here and there since I'm considering getting a refund for this.  No way would I resell it, it's too used and beaten up/dirty, even if it is actually genuine... that's what I get for taking a risk on an auction with blurry pics, eh?? lol.   Well, give it your best guess.... is it fake??   Just got it today and took some pics.


I looked at your listing both here and on the ebay purse board and at first, I thought it might have been an Italian-made bag but the raw lining and the way the red, white and blue tag is sewn in has me worried.

(The fact that someone has never seen a style doesn't mean that it's fake, though. There are hundreds of styles that we've never seen in person but they are authentic.)

In this case, I believe that the tag is authentic but it looks as though it may have been added after the fact, probably to try to fool a buyer. The tag would never be attached as that one is on an authentic bag. 

Can you please post clear macro pictures of any Dooney markings stamped on the wristlet and/or the bag? 

Can you see where the stitching begins and ends where they added the r,w,b tag?


----------



## bag-princess

beenburned - i assure you that when it comes to dooney and bourke i know the line very well. i do not make any statement regarding these bags willy nilly. when i am able to check out the forum and see a email posted about this brand i try and take a look - but i have both a biz and a home to manage so i not able to see each and every question as you are. i worked in a major department story in the late 80's/early 90's in the designer handbag department while in high school and later in college when i was majoring in fashion merchandising. we were trained to know the lines we were selling. while it is true that the fact someone has never seen a style doesn't mean that it's fake there is no need to try and discredit someone else's opinion. the only marking on this bag that would even suggest that it is of italian design is the tag with the I in front of the number - which clearly looks like it was added as you stated. i am not trying to step on anyone's toes and remove them from their role as "expert".


----------



## bk666

I will post some more detailed macro pics, yeah upon close inspection the tag seems to be carefully sewn on after the fact, but they were pretty careful about it.   Also the suede "emblem" stamp is very faint and hard to see, it's very very vague.... plus the zipper interior is really messily applied.     As far as dispute method.  No reply yet from seller.  Which is best, to dispute first thru Ebay or Paypal??  I have a feeling the seller isn't going to be cooperative lol.  They had some other "Dooneys" listed at the same time and prolly the other buyers are contacting the seller right now too..... oh sheesh.


----------



## BeenBurned

bk666 said:


> I will post some more detailed macro pics, yeah upon close inspection the tag seems to be carefully sewn on after the fact, but they were pretty careful about it.   Also the suede "emblem" stamp is very faint and hard to see, it's very very vague.... plus the zipper interior is really messily applied.     As far as dispute method.  No reply yet from seller.  Which is best, to dispute first thru Ebay or Paypal??  I have a feeling the seller isn't going to be cooperative lol.  They had some other "Dooneys" listed at the same time and prolly the other buyers are contacting the seller right now too..... oh sheesh.


I believe that SNAD now automatically goes through as an ebay dispute and INR goes through paypal. 

And if you funded the payment with a credit card, that's another dispute option you have.

Please post a link to this listing and the seller's ID so we can check their other current and completed listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> beenburned - i assure you that when it comes to dooney and bourke i know the line very well. i do not make any statement regarding these bags willy nilly. when i am able to check out the forum and see a email posted about this brand i try and take a look - but i have both a biz and a home to manage so i not able to see each and every question as you are. i worked in a major department story in the late 80's/early 90's in the designer handbag department while in high school and later in college when i was majoring in fashion merchandising. we were trained to know the lines we were selling. while it is true that the fact someone has never seen a style doesn't mean that it's fake there is no need to try and discredit someone else's opinion. the only marking on this bag that would even suggest that it is of italian design is the tag with the I in front of the number - which clearly looks like it was added as you stated. i am not trying to step on anyone's toes and remove them from their role as "expert".


I'm not trying to discredit anyone but I've seen so many times (mostly on the ebay boards) where sellers have had disputes filed against them or buyers who have alleged fake, often because they've never seen a style before. That's all I was saying.


----------



## bk666

Here's the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260631641313  and I did file a claim thru paypal as not as described/damaged, I'll be sending it back.  Still haven't gotten around to taking more pics yet but at any rate I am 100% sure it's bogus and it's going back. Besides, it was really well-worn and had some lovely stains to boot.  Some people, eh?? Oh well I'm the chump who bid on the auction. Serves me right LOL


----------



## BeenBurned

bk666 said:


> Here's the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260631641313  and I did file a claim thru paypal as not as described/damaged, I'll be sending it back.  Still haven't gotten around to taking more pics yet but at any rate I am 100% sure it's bogus and it's going back. Besides, it was really well-worn and had some lovely stains to boot.  Some people, eh?? Oh well I'm the chump who bid on the auction. Serves me right LOL


In the future, please post in the following format. It's helpful in future searches for seller IDs and items.

Dooney & Bourke Pink suede  handbag
Item: 260631641313
Seller User ID: gemiux_03
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260631641313

In your dispute, be sure to stress that the bag is counterfeit as well as being damaged. 

In the future, when listings have such blurry pictures, please either ask for better pictures or don't buy from that seller. All her listings have really blurry pictures. (The other Dooneys and the Coach appear to be okay, though.)


----------



## bk666

Thanks for your help!  I did file my claim as both counterfeit/damaged in my paypal dispute.  It's hard to get a really good closeup of the tag stitching area with my camera, but it does appear to be carefully sewn on with thread closely matching the thread used to stitch the bag itself....  Also lovely stains and grime in general, lovely!! haha.    Yes, I will be more careful in the future.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yuck. The stitching and soiling are a mess. Good luck with the claim.


----------



## La Magooey

I collect vintage bags and I have a few Dooney and Bourke's that I would like to authenticate.  I will post the pics.  I don't have any knowledge of the year, name of bag and such but I want to make sure that I am caring some authentic vintage bags.  TIA

Here is the first a wallet:


----------



## La Magooey

Here is a cream I believe vintage bag.  I'm trying to clean it up more.


----------



## blah956

i don't know what the qualifications are for vintage but imo those styles are not vintage. maybe within being 12 years old are the bags age?
the last one, what is the inside texture or content? it looks a bit waxy in the 3rd pic but the 4th makes it appear as if it is canvas coated. i haven't seen that for an interior on a DB bag. the wallet appears okay.


----------



## La Magooey

I really like this vintage bag, and it is in very good condition.


----------



## La Magooey

blah956 said:


> i don't know what the qualifications are for vintage but imo those styles are not vintage. maybe within being 12 years old are the bags age?
> the last one, what is the inside texture or content? it looks a bit waxy in the 3rd pic but the 4th makes it appear as if it is canvas coated. i haven't seen that for an interior on a DB bag. the wallet appears okay.



I, also, don't know what qualifies as vintage, but 10 years and older is my goal.  The inside has a satiny smooth texture.  My concern was the D&B Patch, I just hadn't seen that type.  

Thanks for all your help and for the wallet.


----------



## La Magooey

Yes, her is my last acquisition.  I was a busy garage sale buyer this weekend.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## La Magooey

blah956 said:


> could you post pictures of the inside as well?  the lining, stitching, any tags, etc





BeenBurned said:


> Can't help with the style name but the bag looks good. A picture of the inside pocket will confirm.



Here are the extra pics needed to confirm authenticity.  Hope this are enough, if not let me know.


----------



## BeenBurned

La Magooey said:


> I collect vintage bags and I have a few Dooney and Bourke's that I would like to authenticate.  I will post the pics.  I don't have any knowledge of the year, name of bag and such but I want to make sure that I am caring some authentic vintage bags.  TIA
> 
> Here is the first a wallet:


Authentic checkbook wallet, quilt pattern. (Not vintage. Probably about 5 years old, max.)


----------



## BeenBurned

La Magooey said:


> Here is a cream I believe vintage bag.  I'm trying to clean it up more.


Authentic. I believe it's the Alto collection (based on the styling) but I'm not sure of the age. (Much of the Alto collection was smooth cowhide, as opposed to pebbled, so this may not be the correct collection.)


----------



## BeenBurned

La Magooey said:


> I really like this vintage bag, and it is in very good condition.


AWL drawstring bag. 

Dooney has re-introduced many vintage styles and this could very well be a new copy of the older version. It's hard to gauge the age based on the photos shown.


----------



## BeenBurned

La Magooey said:


> Yes, her is my last acquisition.  I was a busy garage sale buyer this weekend.


Authentic signature flap wristlet.


----------



## amandabug

i have a vintage D&B bag that i bought from what i thought was a reputable vintage store. i'm now selling it from my personal collection, but another etsy seller says it's not authentic. i've had a number of vintage D&B bags and thought myself as a pro at spotting fakes, so I'm perplexed. can anyone help?


----------



## BeenBurned

amandabug said:


> i have a vintage D&B bag that i bought from what i thought was a reputable vintage store. i'm now selling it from my personal collection, but another etsy seller says it's not authentic. i've had a number of vintage D&B bags and thought myself as a pro at spotting fakes, so I'm perplexed. can anyone help?


The person who contacted you is correct. It's not authentic. 

And in fact, of the 26 items that come up (on Etsy) in a "Dooney" search, 3 of them are also fake. 

Can you take the bag back to the "reputable" store for a refund? If they are indeed honest, they'll give you a full refund since it was their responsibility to have authenticated the item before selling it.


----------



## amandabug

^Unfortunately, it's been a long time since I bought the bag (years!) and I've since moved across the country. Ugh, I'm furious!


----------



## BeenBurned

amandabug said:


> ^Unfortunately, it's been a long time since I bought the bag (years!) and I've since moved across the country. Ugh, I'm furious!


----------



## bag-princess

La Magooey said:


> Here is a cream I believe vintage bag.  I'm trying to clean it up more.





la magooey -


that cream bag is one of the tassel totes. and it was first featured in my 2006 catalog and it is AWL.


----------



## rachelmalta

Item name: AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE DR BAG 
Listing no:160459902260
Seller ID: lvkate
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160459902260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me please? Sorry, I'm new to D&B and have no idea what the bag is actually called! Thanks a lot


----------



## BeenBurned

rachelmalta said:


> Item name: AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE DR BAG
> Listing no:160459902260
> Seller ID: lvkate
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160459902260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me please? Sorry, I'm new to D&B and have no idea what the bag is actually called! Thanks a lot


The bag is authentic. 

Please check the seller's feedback and verify the condition before purchasing.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lvkate&Dirn=Received+by


----------



## rachelmalta

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> Please check the seller's feedback and verify the condition before purchasing.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lvkate&Dirn=Received+by


 

Thanks very much - for the authentication and the comments. Much appreciated


----------



## BeenBurned

rachelmalta said:


> Thanks very much - for the authentication and the comments. Much appreciated


You're welcome.


----------



## La Magooey

bag-princess said:


> la magooey -
> 
> 
> that cream bag is one of the tassel totes. and it was first featured in my 2006 catalog and it is AWL.



Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## La Magooey

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic checkbook wallet, quilt pattern. (Not vintage. Probably about 5 years old, max.)




Thank you for all your help.


----------



## BPerry5726

Hi All,
I am trying to make sure of a few bags I found at a local yard sale last week.  I posted photos on the eBay shoes, handbags etc board and have heard nothing so far.  Is it better to come here first?? Here are the links to the other site - any and all information is greatly appreciated and welcome.

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Wallet-Authentic/510246962#1280766154180

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Vintage-Drawstring/510246963#1280766311971

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Vintage-3/510246964#1280766467601

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Cavlary-4/510246965#1280766663716

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Black-Vintage/510246967#1280766882491

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Bag-6/510246968#1280767060470

Thank You
Have A Great DAY!!
Bobbi


----------



## BeenBurned

La Magooey said:


> Thank you for all your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

BPerry5726 said:


> Hi All,
> I am trying to make sure of a few bags I found at a local yard sale last week.  I posted photos on the eBay shoes, handbags etc board and have heard nothing so far.  Is it better to come here first?? Here are the links to the other site - any and all information is greatly appreciated and welcome.
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Wallet-Authentic/510246962#1280766154180
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Vintage-Drawstring/510246963#1280766311971
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Vintage-3/510246964#1280766467601
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Cavlary-4/510246965#1280766663716
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Black-Vintage/510246967#1280766882491
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Shoes-Purses-And/Dooney-Bag-6/510246968#1280767060470
> 
> Thank You
> Have A Great DAY!!
> Bobbi


Unfortunately, as you've probably noticed, the shoes, purses, fashion accessories board is dead. If you've read Griff's post that's pinned to the top of the board, you can see that the new "rules and regs" essentially render the board useless as far as authenticating items, thus the regular posters who used to offer their help have abandoned the boards for the most part. 

Occasionally, you'll see some of the oldies post but it's rarely to offer real authentications, but rather, more to let the poster know that there are other venues where they ought to ask their questions. 

Fortunately, on this forum, you can post links to listings, seller IDs and item numbers and if a listing is fake, you'll be told so. If the seller has problem feedback, bidding history, etc., we can recommend that you might want to think about if that is a seller you want to do business with.

#1: Authentic AWL wallet, color-black (on my monitor)
#2: Authentic AWL drawstring bag, color-bone
#3: Authentic AWL spectator bag, color-bone
#4: Authentic AWL cavalry bag, color-forest
#5: Authentic AWL equestrian bag, color-black
#6: Authentic AWL, color-taupe. (I'm not sure of the official name of this one but I believe it's something very basic like a top zip.)


----------



## BPerry5726

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, as you've probably noticed, the shoes, purses, fashion accessories board is dead. If you've read Griff's post that's pinned to the top of the board, you can see that the new "rules and regs" essentially render the board useless as far as authenticating items, thus the regular posters who used to offer their help have abandoned the boards for the most part.
> 
> Occasionally, you'll see some of the oldies post but it's rarely to offer real authentications, but rather, more to let the poster know that there are other venues where they ought to ask their questions.
> 
> Fortunately, on this forum, you can post links to listings, seller IDs and item numbers and if a listing is fake, you'll be told so. If the seller has problem feedback, bidding history, etc., we can recommend that you might want to think about if that is a seller you want to do business with.
> 
> #1: Authentic AWL wallet, color-black (on my monitor)
> #2: Authentic AWL drawstring bag, color-bone
> #3: Authentic AWL spectator bag, color-bone
> #4: Authentic AWL cavalry bag, color-forest
> #5: Authentic AWL equestrian bag, color-black
> #6: Authentic AWL, color-taupe. (I'm not sure of the official name of this one but I believe it's something very basic like a top zip.)



Thank You beenburned!! I appreciate your time and valuable knowledge - I
was pretty sure they are all authentic just needed confirmation.  Thank You for the names as well.

I thought the eBay boards were only supposed to be used by sellers to authenticate their own items -- I didn't realize there was a dooney board over here - will be coming here first from now on!! I also picked up several coach at the same yard sale that I will post tomorrow on the coach board.


----------



## BeenBurned

BPerry5726 said:


> Thank You beenburned!! I appreciate your time and valuable knowledge - I
> was pretty sure they are all authentic just needed confirmation.  Thank You for the names as well.
> 
> I thought the eBay boards were only supposed to be used by sellers to authenticate their own items -- I didn't realize there was a dooney board over here - will be coming here first from now on!! I also picked up several coach at the same yard sale that I will post tomorrow on the coach board.


You're welcome.


----------



## wantitbad

Could you tell me if these are fake?  I read that ALL bags would have the duck on it somewhere.
This is identical to one that I purchased
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa3831cbd


----------



## wantitbad

Here are my pics
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3164.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3165.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3166.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3168.jpg&newest=1


And this one:
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3170.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3171.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3173.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3174.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3175.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3177.jpg&newest=1
http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3176.jpg&newest=1


----------



## BeenBurned

wantitbad said:


> Could you tell me if these are fake?  I read that ALL bags would have the duck on it somewhere.
> This is identical to one that I purchased
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa3831cbd


The bag in the listing is authentic but in order to authenticate your item, I'd need to see pictures of it.

As for what you read in a guide, PLEASE take all guides (and all brands) with a grain of salt. Most are inaccurate, incomplete, outdated or just plain wrong.

Not all Dooneys have a duck. On many, the fob _might_ be the only place where there's a duck and if the fob is missing or if a particular style doesn't have a fob, there won't be a duck.

Other collections have a pink enamel heart-shaped fob and no duck anywhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

wantitbad said:


> Here are my pics
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3164.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3165.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3166.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3168.jpg&newest=1
> 
> 
> And this one:
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3170.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3171.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3173.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3174.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3175.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3177.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c62/Dstokesgymbo1/?action=view&current=DSCF3176.jpg&newest=1


Both are fine.


----------



## wantitbad

BeenBurned said:


> Both are fine.


 Really?  I was certain she pulled my leg with the black one as I checked the website and the directions of the DB was like I never have seen before.  I love the bag, I just would be mad that she sold me a fake.  Someone said the numbers on the tag on the inside could be pulled up at the DB site and I could not.  Are there any other specific pics you need to authenticate.  I still have not seen one where the DB was in a crest.


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *wantitbad*
> 
> Here are my pics
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...4.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...5.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...6.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...8.jpg&newest=1
> 
> 
> And this one:
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...0.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...1.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...3.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...4.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...5.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...7.jpg&newest=1
> http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...6.jpg&newest=1





BeenBurned said:


> Both are fine.





wantitbad said:


> Really?  I was certain she pulled my leg with the black one as I checked the website and the directions of the DB was like I never have seen before.  I love the bag, I just would be mad that she sold me a fake.  Someone said the numbers on the tag on the inside could be pulled up at the DB site and I could not.  Are there any other specific pics you need to authenticate.  I still have not seen one where the DB was in a crest.


Other pictures aren't necessary. It's fine. Enjoy your authentic bags.

The pattern is called Donegal Crest and the combination set (bag, key fob and eyeglass case) was made for sale on QVC.

Here's another listing for the same style item:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOUR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adb20db06

If you call Dooney's 1-800 number and give them the serial number from the back of the red, white and blue tag, they can tell you where the bag was sold. (It might have gone to a discounter such as Marshall's after QVC.)


----------



## wantitbad

BeenBurned said:


> Other pictures aren't necessary. It's fine. Enjoy your authentic bags.
> 
> The pattern is called Donegal Crest and the combination set (bag, key fob and eyeglass case) was made for sale on QVC.
> 
> Here's another listing for the same style item:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOUR...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adb20db06
> 
> If you call Dooney's 1-800 number and give them the serial number from the back of the red, white and blue tag, they can tell you where the bag was sold. (It might have gone to a discounter such as Marshall's after QVC.)


 You are FABOO!  Thanks a whole lot!


----------



## BeenBurned

wantitbad said:


> You are FABOO!  Thanks a whole lot!


You're welcome.


----------



## Muslickz

W00T! Beenburned Ur the Best! 

-M


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Muslickz said:


> W00T! Beenburned Ur the Best!
> 
> -M


----------



## netsirk82

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-X...60546609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_8972wt_1112

It looks nice, but I can't find an authentic bag on the Dooney website or elsewhere that looks like it... Help! Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

netsirk82 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-X...60546609?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_8972wt_1112
> 
> It looks nice, but I can't find an authentic bag on the Dooney website or elsewhere that looks like it... Help! Thank you!


It's authentic, older and discontinued. 

Here's the old listing on the Dooney site:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=41413


----------



## pinksushi

help please and thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...869261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5231wt_913


----------



## BeenBurned

pinksushi said:


> help please and thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...869261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5231wt_913


It's an authentic signature barrel bag.


----------



## mechanty

Hi,
Could anyone please authenticate this for me? I feel like the beige one especially seems fake because the colour front latch has worn down a bit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...037436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7016wt_960


----------



## BeenBurned

mechanty said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone please authenticate this for me? I feel like the beige one especially seems fake because the colour front latch has worn down a bit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...037436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7016wt_960


Both are authentic.


----------



## mechanty

beenburned, you are amazing!! thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

mechanty said:


> beenburned, you are amazing!! thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

*Attention Mods*

Would the mods please update the first post of this thread with the following type of instructions? Unfortunately, the AT Dooney thread doesn't have it and it makes ID searches next-to-impossible. 

TIA.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html#post14912099


----------



## kittenss

posting about this bag on the off chance it is real. i looked around at pictures of the duck logos and this one looks way off? there's also no colored tag inside and the pocket is black.

http://tinyurl.com/265uh7n

http://tinyurl.com/293xr7a

http://tinyurl.com/2fbyb6c

http://tinyurl.com/28w8qwe

thank you so much and if you need more pics just say so!


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> posting about this bag on the off chance it is real. i looked around at pictures of the duck logos and this one looks way off? there's also no colored tag inside and the pocket is black.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/265uh7n
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/293xr7a
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2fbyb6c
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/28w8qwe
> 
> thank you so much and if you need more pics just say so!


Sorry but it's fake.


----------



## kittenss

thanks once again for your help


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> thanks once again for your help


You're welcome.


----------



## pinksushi

So, i found the same signature barrel bag that cost less and i really hope it's authentic! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260649115737#ht_4915wt_1137


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinksushi said:


> So, i found the same signature barrel bag that cost less and i really hope it's authentic!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260649115737#ht_4915wt_1137


It's authentic.


----------



## Louie V

I've attached pictures of the bag. They said they bought it at Nordstroms but don't have a reciept. Please help. I'd like to know if it's real and what it's called or what it's worth.


----------



## BeenBurned

Louie V said:


> I've attached pictures of the bag. They said they bought it at Nordstroms but don't have a reciept. Please help. I'd like to know if it's real and what it's called or what it's worth.


It's authentic but I don't know the style name. As for what it's worth, an item is worth what a willing buyer will pay for it. I've seen gorgeous bags go for next to nothing because they aren't a high-demand style and I've seen popular bags go for hundreds of dollars more than their original prices because they're hard to find.


----------



## rachelmalta

Item Name: Dooney & Bourke AWL hand/shoulder bag
Seller name: decogirl007
Listing no:120604556572
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120604556572

Please authenticate this for me - thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

rachelmalta said:


> Item Name: Dooney & Bourke AWL hand/shoulder bag
> Seller name: decogirl007
> Listing no:120604556572
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120604556572
> 
> Please authenticate this for me - thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## rachelmalta

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


 
Thanks very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

rachelmalta said:


> Thanks very much!


You're welcome.


----------



## kittenss

hi everyone! any chance this wallet is authentic? if not could you point out a couple reasons why? i'm trying to learn to spot fake dooneys better, i've got a few things figured out so far 

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7581/42090819.jpg

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/9779/91296403.jpg

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/6691/65111095.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> hi everyone! any chance this wallet is authentic? if not could you point out a couple reasons why? i'm trying to learn to spot fake dooneys better, i've got a few things figured out so far
> 
> http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7581/42090819.jpg
> 
> http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/9779/91296403.jpg
> 
> http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/6691/65111095.jpg


Was this an ebay purchase? If so, please post a link to the listing as well as the seller's ID. 

The wallet is fake. We don't like to give away too much information because sometimes it just serves to help the counterfeiters make a better fake, and in this case, your wallet is a "good" fake. 

Some of the more obvious problems are:
1. The stitching is sloppy and uneven
2. The ID pocket shouldn't have stitching around it. There should be a heat-pressed imprinted border around the window. 
3. The front leather trim and hardware are incorrect. The shape is slightly off. 
4. Wallets don't have red/white/blue tags. (Is there any printing on the back of the tag?)

Can you get a refund for this wallet? 

For future questions, please use the format recommended in the first post of the thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


----------



## kittenss

thank you very much, it wasn't an ebay purchase thank god (i hope it is okay i used the thread anyway), just a free item i picked out at a second hand shop. that's really helpful, i appreciate the info very much and i'll be keeping these in mind for the future thrift store shopping!


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> thank you very much, it wasn't an ebay purchase thank god (i hope it is okay i used the thread anyway), just a free item i picked out at a second hand shop. that's really helpful, i appreciate the info very much and i'll be keeping these in mind for the future thrift store shopping!


You're welcome.

You're allowed to post any authenticity questions here. They don't have to be just ebay listings, but if they're from ebay or Bonanzle, we like to look at the seller's other items and history and report the listings.


----------



## kittenss

awesome! here's another one for someone, i think i'm learning slowly. the stitching looks much better on this i think, am i right? i looked at other heart tags and i think mine is different, but i don't know if they are all exactly the same. 

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/8740/img1880a.jpg

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4417/img1881e.jpg

http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/4876/img1882l.jpg

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3645/img1883b.jpg

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/8065/img1884fc.jpg

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6043/img1886d.jpg

serial # on back of tag reads J429804

thanks again


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> awesome! here's another one for someone, i think i'm learning slowly. the stitching looks much better on this i think, am i right? i looked at other heart tags and i think mine is different, but i don't know if they are all exactly the same.
> 
> http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/8740/img1880a.jpg
> 
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4417/img1881e.jpg
> 
> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/4876/img1882l.jpg
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3645/img1883b.jpg
> 
> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/8065/img1884fc.jpg
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6043/img1886d.jpg
> 
> serial # on back of tag reads J429804
> 
> thanks again


It's authentic. It's from the IT hearts collection but I'm not sure of the exact name of the style of bag.


----------



## kittenss

yay! thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> yay! thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kittenss

i have another question for someone, can the duck fobs ever say "dooney & bourke 
                                                                        norwalk conn."

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> i have another question for someone, can the duck fobs ever say "dooney & bourke
> norwalk conn."
> 
> thanks!


Can you please post a picture or a listing that shows what you're referring to?


----------



## kittenss

here you go (it isn't an auction)

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4223/img2097v.jpg

thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> here you go (it isn't an auction)
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4223/img2097v.jpg
> 
> thanks


Wow, I've never seen that fob. And there are a couple of things that bother me about it. I don't believe it's authentic but I would recommend getting other opinions. 

1. The font is wrong
2. The "R" (for registered trademark) is much too big and in the wrong place
3. The duck appears to stick out more than it should
4. I don't believe Dooney ever had "Norwalk, Conn on its fobs. 

You don't show the bag that it's on so I can't tell if the bag is authentic, but it's not uncommon for authentic bags to have fake fobs or vice versa. 

This is a question that you might want to post on the ebay boards (shoes, purses, fashion accessories) discussion forums. There's a member, dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys who has a library of photos and she might have seen that version or would know if it's fake or not. 

Again, I don't think it's authentic but I can't say for sure.


----------



## kittenss

very interesting, thanks. i saw the purse at a consignment shop and thought i'd take some pictures just in case even though 99% of them are fake. glad i did if you haven't seen one like that before. i am clearly a prodigy at finding 'unique fakes', a useful skill 

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5049/image2ar.jpg

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5935/img2105d.jpg

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2843/image1krs.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> very interesting, thanks. i saw the purse at a consignment shop and thought i'd take some pictures just in case even though 99% of them are fake. glad i did if you haven't seen one like that before. i am clearly a prodigy at finding 'unique fakes', a useful skill
> 
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5049/image2ar.jpg
> 
> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5935/img2105d.jpg
> 
> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2843/image1krs.jpg


The bag is authentic.

LOL! Congrats on being a prodigy!


----------



## kittenss

hahahaha! i love you for this, thanks! be right back buying it LOL! should i still contact the person you recommended to get a second opinion on the fob?


----------



## bag-princess

kittenss said:


> here you go (it isn't an auction)
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4223/img2097v.jpg
> 
> thanks





this fob is real.  in '96 the words Norwalk Connecticut were added to them BUT........it was only found on the glove leather collection. that bag is a AWL and very authentic.


----------



## kittenss

ooh! thanks for that info! the plot thickens


----------



## kittenss

i'm back! this is my friend's. she doesn't know if it is real. it looks fake to me, and feels different than my authentic d&b. i don't even recognize the style. she wanted some pro opinions since i'm only learning 

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7379/img2837zh.jpg

http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5372/img2841a.jpg

thank you as usual


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> i'm back! this is my friend's. she doesn't know if it is real. it looks fake to me, and feels different than my authentic d&b. i don't even recognize the style. she wanted some pro opinions since i'm only learning
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7379/img2837zh.jpg
> 
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5372/img2841a.jpg
> 
> thank you as usual


It's fake.


----------



## kittenss

thank you! stinks for her but go me


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> thank you! stinks for her but go me


You're welcome.


----------



## kittenss

ooh quiet thread, just me posting LOL. hi again BB (or anyone else), i think this bag is authentic

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4501/21238292.jpg

it has leather trim on the sides but not bottom. pretty faded isn't it?

input appreciated, thanks as usual


----------



## BeenBurned

kittenss said:


> ooh quiet thread, just me posting LOL. hi again BB (or anyone else), i think this bag is authentic
> 
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4501/21238292.jpg
> 
> it has leather trim on the sides but not bottom. pretty faded isn't it?
> 
> input appreciated, thanks as usual


Authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## TruckerHusband

Hello ladies, and men if there are any. My wife's been pretty down lately. Im only home for 7 days every 8 weeks. We've got 4 kids, she works and is in school. Shes been pushing her self to the limit and I thought with all she does for everyone else, giving her a purse that she has talked about for so long would put a smile on her face. I would greatly appreciate if any of you could take a look and let me know if any of the following purses are authentic. There are alot of links below to I thank you all in advance. 

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...04289&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_899wt_1137

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_4984wt_1137

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...85&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1154wt_1137

4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...478&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## BeenBurned

TruckerHusband said:


> Hello ladies, and men if there are any. My wife's been pretty down lately. Im only home for 7 days every 8 weeks. We've got 4 kids, she works and is in school. Shes been pushing her self to the limit and I thought with all she does for everyone else, giving her a purse that she has talked about for so long would put a smile on her face. I would greatly appreciate if any of you could take a look and let me know if any of the following purses are authentic. There are alot of links below to I thank you all in advance.
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...04289&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_899wt_1137
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_4984wt_1137
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...85&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1154wt_1137
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...478&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


Welcome to tPF. You are a gem of a husband and I'm sure she appreciates you.

All the listings are authentic but I have a comment to make regarding #2 and #3. 

Those bags (as well as #1) are from the IT collection. The bags are made with a fabric that has been coated to make them water-resistant. The white IT bags have had problems with the bags yellowing so you may want to check with the sellers to see if it's a problem with their items. 

Personally, if I were getting an IT collection bag, I'd go with a darker color such as #1 so the yellowing wouldn't be noticeable.


----------



## chiroxiphia

Hi there, 
Could someone comment for me about whether this bag is likely real?

Seller:  tulipsinindy
Item #:  130429440563
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130429440563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I asked for photos of both sides of the tag inside the purse, and the seller sent them privately.  I won't post them because I don't have permission, but:
1) The front side of the label had Dooney & Bourke, Inc. in blue type, outlined by a red box, and the background color of the fabric tag looks peach color, in the photo
2) the back side of the label had an 8 digit number (with no spaces):  J8119735, in black type

I've google the bag ID number, with no luck.

With many thanks,


----------



## BeenBurned

chiroxiphia said:


> Hi there,
> Could someone comment for me about whether this bag is likely real?
> 
> Seller:  tulipsinindy
> Item #:  130429440563
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130429440563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I asked for photos of both sides of the tag inside the purse, and the seller sent them privately.  I won't post them because I don't have permission, but:
> 1) The front side of the label had Dooney & Bourke, Inc. in blue type, outlined by a red box, and the background color of the fabric tag looks peach color, in the photo
> 2) the back side of the label had an 8 digit number (with no spaces):  J8119735, in black type
> 
> I've google the bag ID number, with no luck.
> 
> With many thanks,


Welcome to tPF.

Normally, we'd want to see the pictures but in this case, it's not necessary.

The bag is fine.


----------



## chiroxiphia

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

chiroxiphia said:


> Thank you!


 You're welcome.


----------



## TruckerHusband

I'm back yet again, with more purses for the missus. As always any help at all will be greatly appreciated.


1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1154wt_1101

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...839478&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1118


Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

TruckerHusband said:


> I'm back yet again, with more purses for the missus. As always any help at all will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1154wt_1101
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...839478&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1118
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Both are authentic. 

In the future, please post in the format requested here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


----------



## relax159

I hate to be stupid, but I can't see a link to start a new post, only to reply to another post..can anyone help? Oddly, I have posted before and at that time there was a button to create a new post...am I just not seeing it today??


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> I hate to be stupid, but I can't see a link to start a new post, only to reply to another post..can anyone help? Oddly, I have posted before and at that time there was a button to create a new post...am I just not seeing it today??


If you have a question about a particular listing or item in your possession, click on "post reply" and post your question. Please use the format in the first post in the thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


----------



## relax159

dooney and burke tassel tote
ebay item number: 
seller: chilimel
listing:110584988198

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110584988198&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## relax159

oops, double clicked


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> dooney and burke tassel tote
> ebay item number:
> seller: chilimel
> listing:110584988198
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110584988198&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


It might be okay but there need to be more pictures to be sure. 

I would need to see the inside showing the pocket and lining.


----------



## wgs999

This one is a Tapestry is but many details are the same, bag looks good to me. Pretty color


----------



## NETI-POT

Hi I have 2 bags I picked up at yard sale I cant seem to find anything about it Can you help Here is the first one
Inside says MCJ7 S7
MINI BINOCULAR BAG 82474136
It has the Dooney Bourke tag that has a snip it says I1 080225
Thank you


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

NETI-POT said:


> Hi I have 2 bags I picked up at yard sale I cant seem to find anything about it Can you help Here is the first one
> Inside says MCJ7 S7
> MINI BINOCULAR BAG 82474136
> It has the Dooney Bourke tag that has a snip it says I1 080225
> Thank you


I don't know the style name but it's authentic and from the Nile (croc-embossed) collection.


----------



## NETI-POT

Here is the second one it has rainbow zipper inside had Dooney Bourke tag H3 856925 I believe its missing the straps anything anyone can tell me I thank you


----------



## NETI-POT

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the style name but it's authentic and from the Nile (croc-embossed) collection.


 Thank you so much you are big help


----------



## BeenBurned

NETI-POT said:


> Here is the second one it has rainbow zipper inside had Dooney Bourke tag H3 856925 I believe its missing the straps anything anyone can tell me I thank you


It's fine. It's a bag from the IT collection (PVC coated cotton) with without a picture of the whole bag, it's impossible to know what style it is.


----------



## kgirl<3

NETI-POT said:


> Hi I have 2 bags I picked up at yard sale I cant seem to find anything about it Can you help Here is the first one
> Inside says MCJ7 S7
> MINI BINOCULAR BAG 82474136
> It has the Dooney Bourke tag that has a snip it says I1 080225
> Thank you



I've actually seen this bag at our TJ Maxx...it's authentic.


----------



## NETI-POT

kgirl<3 said:


> I've actually seen this bag at our TJ Maxx...it's authentic.


 You have thanks


----------



## BPerry5726

IF this authentic what is it?? Any and all information will be appreciated!



















Thank You!  : )
Bobbi


----------



## BeenBurned

BPerry5726 said:


> IF this authentic what is it?? Any and all information will be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!  : )
> Bobbi


It's authentic. Based on the pictures, it appears to be either a large slim signature wristlet.

Large is approx. 8" wide x 4.5" high. Is that the approximate size?


----------



## BPerry5726

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Based on the pictures, it appears to be either a large slim signature wristlet.
> 
> Large is approx. 8" wide x 4.5" high. Is that the approximate size?



Thank You BB - Yes - the measurements are about 1/8" smaller than that.  When I picked it up I thought it was authentic and then I could not find anything that looks like it in my 2008 catalogs(i am pretty sure that about the time I saw this color) so I began to question it's authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

BPerry5726 said:


> Thank You BB - Yes - the measurements are about 1/8" smaller than that.  When I picked it up I thought it was authentic and then I could not find anything that looks like it in my 2008 catalogs(i am pretty sure that about the time I saw this color) so I began to question it's authenticity.


No worries regarding authenticity.

As for the variation in the measurements, since I don't have the item to compare to my own measurements, I looked on Dooney's website and got their measurements for the large slim wristlet.

My guess is that it's the size you have and note that it's not unusual for manufacturer measurements to vary from actual measurements. Depending how items are measured, websites and sellers may have varying measurements for the same item.


----------



## iqaganda

I have an eye on this bag on ebay. But it has no other photos.. Do you think the seller is a reliable seller? TIA! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-S...H_Handbags&hash=item5d2b7062dc#ht_2133wt_1140


----------



## BeenBurned

iqaganda said:


> I have an eye on this bag on ebay. But it has no other photos.. Do you think the seller is a reliable seller? TIA!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-S...H_Handbags&hash=item5d2b7062dc#ht_2133wt_1140


In the future, please post in the format requested here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670

Regarding authenticity, we need to see more pictures and without them, you shouldn't bid on or buy the item. Please request pictures of the bottom, back, hardware, interior showing lining, pocket(s) and front and back of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.

Regarding the seller, *battlefieldgolf*   you might want to check out the seller's feedback and decide whether you want to do business with this seller: 

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=battlefieldgolf++&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

Note that the seller also offers "optional insurance," something that is a violation of ebay policy. Sellers are required to make sure they get the items to their buyers and if they want to insure, it's their (sellers') responsibility to either pay for the insurance themselves or include it in the shipping and handling charges. They CANNOT offer optional insurance.

Personally, I wouldn't buy from *battlefieldgolf*.


----------



## iqaganda

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

iqaganda said:


> Ok, Thanks!


You're welcome. 

There are some high-volume sellers who have good staff help and are conscientious about getting their orders right. This seller doesn't appear to be one of them! Sorry.


----------



## kmanning2579

Hello World!

Need Help. Recently purchased a D&B on Ebay. My fault, didn't know this site existed. Didn't do my homework.

Please assist with verifying if "Real Deal"

Ebay Listing:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270646645870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

Seller: Tickleme

Pics:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

kmanning2579 said:


> Hello World!
> 
> Need Help. Recently purchased a D&B on Ebay. My fault, didn't know this site existed. Didn't do my homework.
> 
> Please assist with verifying if "Real Deal"
> 
> Ebay Listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270646645870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Seller: Tickleme
> 
> Pics:


It's fine.


----------



## kmanning2579

Very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

kmanning2579 said:


> Very much appreciated. Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## KattyAN

Hello,
I bought this D & B just a recently. Since I live in Sweden, I'm not at all familiar with D & B. I just loved the bag and bought it by chance. Well, what do you experts say?  Is it authentic?

Item nameOONEY & BOURKE TEAR DROP BROWN LEATHER BAG
Item number: 130447786907
Seller: trustworthy1188
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....786907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4469wt_905

Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

KattyAN said:


> Hello,
> I bought this D & B just a recently. Since I live in Sweden, I'm not at all familiar with D & B. I just loved the bag and bought it by chance. Well, what do you experts say?  Is it authentic?
> 
> Item nameOONEY & BOURKE TEAR DROP BROWN LEATHER BAG
> Item number: 130447786907
> Seller: trustworthy1188
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....786907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4469wt_905
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


The bag in the listing is authentic.


----------



## KattyAN

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the listing is authentic.



Great! Thank you so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

KattyAN said:


> Great! Thank you so much.


You're welcome.


----------



## karylicious

Hi, I bought this bag before finding this forum. Is it authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150506467771

Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

karylicious said:


> Hi, I bought this bag before finding this forum. Is it authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150506467771
> 
> Thanks


Authentic.


----------



## karylicious

beenburned said:


> authentic.


 

ty


----------



## karylicious

and how about this one? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300467783583

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

karylicious said:


> ty


You're welcome.



karylicious said:


> and how about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300467783583
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Can you post a picture of the inside showing the lining?


----------



## karylicious

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture of the inside showing the lining?


 

I will as soon as I get home

Thanks


----------



## aces551

Need help with authentic Dooneys.
Do they sometimes/always/never wrap handbag handles in plastic?

I love this bag, but have no idea if Dooney ever uses plastic - I know most designers do not do so.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7435775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_889wt_941

I have googled the topic, and can not find a difinitive answer.


----------



## BeenBurned

aces551 said:


> Need help with authentic Dooneys.
> Do they sometimes/always/never wrap handbag handles in plastic?
> 
> I love this bag, but have no idea if Dooney ever uses plastic - I know most designers do not do so.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7435775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_889wt_941
> 
> I have googled the topic, and can not find a difinitive answer.


As long as that's the picture of the actual item, it appears to be okay. (The seller really should have more than one pic though.)

In answer to your question about plastic on the handles of Dooneys, yes, sometimes you'll find them with plastic. Usually in the department stores like Macy's and the like, they remove it when they put it on display, but you might find them with plastic in other discounters like Marshall's or TJ Maxx.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## aces551

Thank you BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

aces551 said:


> Thank you BeenBurned!


You're welcome.


----------



## KattyAN

I have recently bought my first D & B bag. Now I would like a matching wallet. What do you dear authenticators say about this? Is it genuine?

*Item name: D & B all weather wallet
**Item number: 270655611534*
*Seller*:*kblbeb91*
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0454e28e 

Thank you in advance.
​*

*


----------



## BeenBurned

KattyAN said:


> I have recently bought my first D & B bag. Now I would like a matching wallet. What do you dear authenticators say about this? Is it genuine?
> 
> *Item name: D & B all weather wallet
> **Item number: 270655611534*
> *Seller*:*kblbeb91*
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0454e28e
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> ​*
> 
> *


The wallet looks fine.


----------



## aces551

Anyone have experience with Luggagepros.com?

http://www.luggagepros.com/mfgr_Dooney--&--Bourke/index.shtml

Thanks!


----------



## jacklightning

I need help in authenticing this bag that I bought at a benifit sale today. It has a2 056201 serial number on the inside and on the gold tag it has No C79674 . here are some pics


----------



## jacklightning

*need help in authenticting dooney bourke bag* 
I need help in authenticing this bag that I bought at a benifit sale yesterday. It has a2 056201 serial number on the inside and on the gold tag it has No C79674 . here are some pics


----------



## BeenBurned

jacklightning said:


> I need help in authenticing this bag that I bought at a benifit sale today. It has a2 056201 serial number on the inside and on the gold tag it has No C79674 . here are some pics


Authentic. Nice find!


----------



## jacklightning

Thank you so much Beenburned. - Michelle


----------



## BeenBurned

jacklightning said:


> Thank you so much Beenburned. - Michelle


You're welcome.


----------



## karylicious

Could anyone tell me if this Db is real

Thanks




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BeenBurned

karylicious said:


> Could anyone tell me if this Db is real
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


It's probably okay but I'd like to see pictures of the front and back of the red, white and blue tag (inside) with serial number. 

TIA.


----------



## MissMollie

Item name: NWT Dooney & Bourke East West Slouch - Free Ship!
Item number: 220695276393
Seller: peracer351w
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220695276393&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I want to try a Dooney bag, but don't want to pay a lot for my first one in case I don't like it. Is this one authentic? It ends today and looks like it will go pretty low. The seller also has another bag and a wallet, so I would guess they are okay? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

MissMollie said:


> Item name: NWT Dooney & Bourke East West Slouch - Free Ship!
> Item number: 220695276393
> Seller: peracer351w
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220695276393&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> I want to try a Dooney bag, but don't want to pay a lot for my first one in case I don't like it. Is this one authentic? It ends today and looks like it will go pretty low. The seller also has another bag and a wallet, so I would guess they are okay? Thanks!


Authentic.

*Edited to add*: Please email the seller to verify whether the pictures are the actual item. Her current and completed lisitngs as well as items sold in feedback have a different photographing style and background than this listing.

I'm not sure that this listing has the seller's own pictures.


----------



## MissMollie

I just emailed her - they are all hers. She sent me the original, uncropped pictures and they were taken in different rooms of her house, but all with the same camera. Thanks for the authentication!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

MissMollie said:


> I just emailed her - they are all hers. She sent me the original, uncropped pictures and they were taken in different rooms of her house, but all with the same camera. Thanks for the authentication!


Good. Then the bag is fine.


----------



## MissMollie

Thanks for the help!


----------



## karylicious

BeenBurned said:


> It's probably okay but I'd like to see pictures of the front and back of the red, white and blue tag (inside) with serial number.
> 
> TIA.


 

I'll try to email the seller. Thanks again


----------



## BeenBurned

MissMollie said:


> Thanks for the help!


You're welcome.


karylicious said:


> I'll try to email the seller. Thanks again


You're welcome. If she sends more pictures, please post them.


----------



## kmanning2579

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


 
I got to looking at the purse again and see other ones that are like mine te CE718 on ebay. Problem: The cellphone pouch in my bag is leather. Is that right. 

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h376/kmanning2579/?action=view&current=5.jpg


For this particular bag, i've notice the cellphone pouch made out of cloth with a leather trim. Below are other ebay listings. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-D...946?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5add7a00b2

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOUR...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35adccb81f

My seller said she got it off of QVC. But i think i've Been Burned!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

kmanning2579 said:


> I got to looking at the purse again and see other ones that are like mine te CE718 on ebay. Problem: The cellphone pouch in my bag is leather. Is that right.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h376/kmanning2579/?action=view&current=5.jpg
> 
> 
> For this particular bag, i've notice the cellphone pouch made out of cloth with a leather trim. Below are other ebay listings.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-D...946?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5add7a00b2
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DOONEY-BOUR...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35adccb81f
> 
> My seller said she got it off of QVC. But i think i've Been Burned!!!!


Your bag is fine. 

Dooney sometimes makes special versions of bags for QVC. They can have slightly different details such as pockets and often come with additional accessories. They also make colors that are exclusive to QVC although eventually, you might find those exclusive editions at discounters like Marshalls or TJ Maxx.

You didn't get burned!

If it might make you feel any better, you can call Dooney's 1-800 number. If you give them the serial number (from the red, white and blue tag), they can tell you where it was sold.


----------



## kmanning2579

BeenBurned said:


> Your bag is fine.
> 
> Dooney sometimes makes special versions of bags for QVC. They can have slightly different details such as pockets and often come with additional accessories. They also make colors that are exclusive to QVC although eventually, you might find those exclusive editions at discounters like Marshalls or TJ Maxx.
> 
> You didn't get burned!
> 
> If it might make you feel any better, you can call Dooney's 1-800 number. If you give them the serial number (from the red, white and blue tag), they can tell you where it was sold.


 
Again THANK YOU!!! It is sooo much appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

kmanning2579 said:


> Again THANK YOU!!! It is sooo much appreciated.


 You're very welcome.


----------



## dragonladyeve

When I went to that link it says its been removed...I also have a purse I want authenticated but haven't found a pic like it anywhere yet.






batgirl0711 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DOONEY-BOURKE...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I really dont know how to begin to authenticate dooneys...help


----------



## dragonladyeve

This said the same as the last link I clicked on...here is what it said..
This listing (110113316988) has been removed, or this item is not available. 


Please check that you've entered the correct item number
Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.






ViciousBliss said:


> i'm not NOT bidding on this but i think it's fake, that metal thing is just not happening... i totally think this is fake!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> am i completley wrong? i don't know, i've just never seen that metal plate with the duck... and it says dooney bourke, no &.... nothing... i've never seen a real bag labeled like that... the price tag thingy looks real but that metal plate??? does anyone have a bag with that on it? educate me!!!! lol


----------



## dragonladyeve

My bag doesn't have a red white and blue tag..there is a small white label inside that says Made in China...It is a fabric bag and its older and on the side has a metal tag with name and 1975 but no duck and the tag has little tabs that hook into the bag and come off easily..can't find anything else on the bag...really big like a tote...as soon as I can put a pic in(they say you have to be a member for 5 days and post 10 times first) I will...:cry:




kmanning2579 said:


> Again THANK YOU!!! It is sooo much appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

dragonladyeve said:


> When I went to that link it says its been removed..*.I also have a purse I want authenticated but haven't found a pic like it anywhere yet*.


If you have a purse you want looked at, you'll need to take pictures and post them. Finding a similar picture won't help because we need to see your actual item.


----------



## BeenBurned

dragonladyeve said:


> My bag doesn't have a red white and blue tag..there is a small white label inside that says Made in China...It is a fabric bag and its older and on the side has a metal tag with name and 1975 but no duck and the tag has little tabs that hook into the bag and come off easily..can't find anything else on the bag...really big like a tote...as soon as I can put a pic in(they say you have to be a member for 5 days and post 10 times first) I will...:cry:


If you click "reply" and scroll down to attach files and manage attachments, you should be able to upload pictures. 
	Attach Files 	 		 			Valid file extensions: gif jpeg jpg png


*Manage Attachments*


----------



## atlcharm

Hi,

I've  never used the authenticate process so forgive me if I get it wrong. I have a Dooney wallet I purchased off of ebay about 3 years ago I believe.  It's been great and held up well.  It's the only designer purchase I've ever purchased from ebay due to the risk. It looks great and is high quality but I'm not at all sure if it's real.  I think it is but I want to sell it on ebay since I'm done with it but want to make sure I'm not reselling a fake.  I took some pics. What do you think???

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q165/alsaxon/PurseBlog Forum/


----------



## BeenBurned

atlcharm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've  never used the authenticate process so forgive me if I get it wrong. I have a Dooney wallet I purchased off of ebay about 3 years ago I believe.  It's been great and held up well.  It's the only designer purchase I've ever purchased from ebay due to the risk. It looks great and is high quality but I'm not at all sure if it's real.  I think it is but I want to sell it on ebay since I'm done with it but want to make sure I'm not reselling a fake.  I took some pics. What do you think???
> 
> http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q165/alsaxon/PurseBlog Forum/


Is it possible to get clearer and brighter pictures? Perhaps using a different lighting in the room or using the flash might help. For closeups of the imprints, use the macro (tulip/flower) function.

I don't see any red flags but the pictures are too dark to be sure.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## pinkie1205

Hello!
Could someone authenticate this please?  I bought it on impulse (I really wanted a bag this style/color) so I really didn't examine the bag carefully.  The stitching looks straight and the fob doesn't show any where, or where the coating is peeling off.

Title: Vintage DOONEY & Bourke DOCTOR HandBag Purse Green Tan
Item condition:	Pre-owned
Item Number: 380295661097
Seller:  jujubeedaisy 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CjcNcrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I have another one that is coming in the mail that I will probably post later.  I need to stop impulse buying stuff!

Also why is it that so many Dooney tags are ripped?


----------



## BeenBurned

pinkie1205 said:


> Hello!
> Could someone authenticate this please?  I bought it on impulse (I really wanted a bag this style/color) so I really didn't examine the bag carefully.  The stitching looks straight and the fob doesn't show any where, or where the coating is peeling off.
> 
> Title: Vintage DOONEY & Bourke DOCTOR HandBag Purse Green Tan
> Item condition:    Pre-owned
> Item Number: 380295661097
> Seller:  jujubeedaisy
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CjcNcrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I have another one that is coming in the mail that I will probably post later.  I need to stop impulse buying stuff!
> 
> Also why is it that so many Dooney tags are ripped?


The bag is fine.

In the "olden" days, when Dooney bags were purchased from their outlets, they used to cut the tags as an indication that the bag wasn't purchased at full price. 

Dooney outlet items, although generally excellent, do not carry their warranty. Often, they are discontinued colors or styles although sometimes, they do sell less-than-perfect items. Everything from the outlet, even if first quality, is marked as "irregular."


----------



## pinkie1205

Thanks!  I figured the bag was okay, but I was perplexed as to why I have been seeing so many Dooney bags with cut tags...LOL


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fine.
> 
> In the "olden" days, when Dooney bags were purchased from their outlets, they used to cut the tags as an indication that the bag wasn't purchased at full price.
> 
> Dooney outlet items, although generally excellent, do not carry their warranty. Often, they are discontinued colors or styles although sometimes, they do sell less-than-perfect items. Everything from the outlet, even if first quality, is marked as "irregular."


 
Yup, looks like they have stopped the practice of cutting tags on outlet bags cause I have never seen cut tags in the last 2 years. 

How/where do they mark them as irregular?? I have never seen any indication on the bag, tag label, pricetag or receipt. All I have seen is that they stamp the receipt as final sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinkie1205 said:


> Thanks!  I figured the bag was okay, but I was perplexed as to why I have been seeing so many Dooney bags with cut tags...LOL



You're welcome.



BEBEPURSE said:


> Yup, looks like they have stopped the practice of cutting tags on outlet bags cause I have never seen cut tags in the last 2 years.
> 
> How/where do they mark them as irregular??  I have never seen any indication on the bag, tag label, pricetag or reciept.  All I have seen is that they stamp the reciept as final sale.


Usually they remove the tags and registrations cards at the time of purchase but they do usually leave the tag on until purchase. Tags are usually stamped. And in wallets that have a registration card and a smaller card with the UPC code and price, "irregular" is stamped on the UPC/price section.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Usually they remove the tags and registrations cards at the time of purchase but they do usually leave the tag on until purchase. Tags are usually stamped. And in wallets that have a registration card and a smaller card with the UPC code and price, "irregular" is stamped on the UPC/price section.


 
Guess the stuff I bought there were first quality because they did none of that. Good to know tho. Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

BEBEPURSE said:


> Guess the stuff I bought there were first quality because they did none of that. Good to know tho. Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## pinkie1205

It might be like Coach...I know most of the FP stuff is stamped with an O but I'm sure sometimes things are missed...


----------



## pinkie1205

My bag came in so if anyone could help me authenticate it, I would very much appreciate it!




































TIA!


----------



## pinkie1205

I also got my other bag and the stitching around the front and some other places bother me.  Is it normal?
Also the leather on the inside feels weird.  I might not be used to the All Weather Leather.  I'm used to carrying Coach Signature bags and stuff like that so I'm new to leather.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinkie1205 said:


> My bag came in so if anyone could help me authenticate it, I would very much appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


It's an authentic domed satchel. I believe it was originally made for QVC and might have come with a couple of other matching accessories.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinkie1205 said:


> I also got my other bag and the stitching around the front and some other places bother me.  Is it normal?
> Also the leather on the inside feels weird.  I might not be used to the All Weather Leather.  I'm used to carrying Coach Signature bags and stuff like that so I'm new to leather.


Can you post a picture of the full front please? Based on what little I can see, it appears to be okay.


----------



## pinkie1205

BeenBurned said:


> Can you post a picture of the full front please? Based on what little I can see, it appears to be okay.



It's the same bag from this ebay auction...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CjcNcrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It's just when I got it, the stitching threw me off and bothered me a lot...LOL

Thanks for the authentication on the other bag.  The seller did say that they purchased it on QVC and they included a coin purse.


----------



## BeenBurned

pinkie1205 said:


> It's the same bag from this ebay auction...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CjcNcrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> It's just when I got it, the stitching threw me off and bothered me a lot...LOL
> 
> Thanks for the authentication on the other bag.  The seller did say that they purchased it on QVC and they included a coin purse.


Yep, it's fine. The problem you are concerned with isn't really a "problem." The location is at the top of where the piping ends and also being in a location where your hand and/or the zipper pass over frequently, it tends to show wear from friction. 

Even with the rubbing, that bag will wear like steel.


----------



## blackpaerl

Hi Guys, I was wondering if this bag is a real D&B?

Item Name (if you know it): Over & Under Tack Bag?
Link (if available):  http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/ou186.htm
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) 

I'm curious because I notice that the serial number is a letter on its own and then six digits.

Also I'd like to know what you think of this one:

Item Name: (Not sure)
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/61922915/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-british-tan


Thanks for your time!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Hi Guys, I was wondering if this bag is a real D&B?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Over & Under Tack Bag?
> Link (if available):  http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/ou186.htm
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> I'm curious because I notice that the serial number is a letter on its own and then six digits.
> 
> Also I'd like to know what you think of this one:
> 
> Item Name: (Not sure)
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/61922915/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-british-tan
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Both are authentic. The first one is an AWL equestrian bag. 

I don't know the style name of the second but it's fine.


----------



## blackpaerl

Thanks for the authentication BeenBurned, would you be able to authenticate two more dooney bags?

Title: Vintage dooney and bourke bag AWL
Item condition: Pre-owned
Item Number: 
Seller: pam2254
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....168954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Title: Doctors satchel AWL?
Links: 






























Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Thanks for the authentication BeenBurned, would you be able to authenticate two more dooney bags?
> 
> Title: Vintage dooney and bourke bag AWL
> Item condition: Pre-owned
> Item Number:
> Seller: pam2254
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....168954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Title: Doctors satchel AWL?
> Links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Both the listing and the pictures are authentic bags.


----------



## blackpaerl

Thank you so much  I'm so surprised at how fast the response is. I will be authenticating vintage d&b bags here from now on.


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Thank you so much  I'm so surprised at how fast the response is. I will be authenticating vintage d&b bags here from now on.


You're welcome.


----------



## jaj828

Hi there! Can you please authenticate this for me? The starting bid is too good to be true! Thanks much! 

Item Name: Pre-Cherished Dooney & Bourke Dome Tassel Satchel
Item Number: 110624345706
Seller ID: 2010precioustrends
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2419wt_1200


----------



## BeenBurned

jaj828 said:


> Hi there! Can you please authenticate this for me? The starting bid is too good to be true! Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name: Pre-Cherished Dooney & Bourke Dome Tassel Satchel
> Item Number: 110624345706
> Seller ID: 2010precioustrends
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2419wt_1200


Although I don't see any obvious red flags, I would like to see a picture of the inside and a picture of both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.

You might also want to check out the seller's feedback before deciding whether to do business:
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=2010precioustrends&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## BigPurseSue

jaj828 said:


> Hi there! Can you please authenticate this for me? The starting bid is too good to be true! Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name: Pre-Cherished Dooney & Bourke Dome Tassel Satchel
> Item Number: 110624345706
> Seller ID: 2010precioustrends
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2419wt_1200


 
This doesn't look right to me. Look at the little leather flaps at the ends of the zipper for instance. There's less top-stitching on them than there are on the flaps on an authentic bag. Like this one pictured here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-DOONEY-BOU...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2caae6fa


----------



## BeenBurned

jaj828 said:


> Hi there! Can you please authenticate this for me? The starting bid is too good to be true! Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name: Pre-Cherished Dooney & Bourke Dome Tassel Satchel
> Item Number: 110624345706
> Seller ID: 2010precioustrends
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2419wt_1200





BeenBurned said:


> Although I don't see any obvious red flags, I would like to see a picture of the inside and a picture of both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.
> 
> You might also want to check out the seller's feedback before deciding whether to do business:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=2010precioustrends&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home





BigPurseSue said:


> This doesn't look right to me. Look at the little leather flaps at the ends of the zipper for instance. There's less top-stitching on them than there are on the flaps on an authentic bag. Like this one pictured here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-DOONEY-BOU...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2caae6fa


I don't see the problem with the leaf tabs. On the listing in question, you can't see the stitching on them so I'm not sure what you mean about "less top-stitching" on them.

On the bag being questioned, the tabs are nearly hidden in the picture but I can see them both in picture 1 and the left one in picture 2.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see the problem with the leaf tabs. On the listing in question, you can't see the stitching on them so I'm not sure what you mean about "less top-stitching" on them.
> 
> On the bag being questioned, the tabs are nearly hidden in the picture but I can see them both in picture 1 and the left one in picture 2.


 
If you scroll all the way down in the ebay listing for the first bag you can see a close-up of the tabs on the end of the zipper. The tabs are stubby with one V-shaped line of stitching. And they lack any stitching around the edge of the leather. 

In the second picture, if you scroll all the way down in the ebay listing and look at the close-ups, the tabs are much longer and they're a continuation of the double-stitching lines around the zipper. So there's a V-shaped line of top-stitching set within a second line of top-stitching that's an elongated boxy V around the edge of the leather.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Another difference in the two bags...  On the second bag there's stitching under the buckles for the shoulder strap. To hold the buckles in place. There's no stitching under the buckles in the bag jaj828's interested in buying.


----------



## BeenBurned

jaj828 said:


> Hi there! Can you please authenticate this for me? The starting bid is too good to be true! Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name: Pre-Cherished Dooney & Bourke Dome Tassel Satchel
> Item Number: 110624345706
> Seller ID: 2010precioustrends
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2419wt_1200





BeenBurned said:


> Although I don't see any obvious red flags, I would like to see a picture of the inside and a picture of both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.
> 
> You might also want to check out the seller's feedback before deciding whether to do business:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=2010precioustrends&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home





BigPurseSue said:


> If you scroll all the way down in the ebay listing for the first bag you can see a close-up of the tabs on the end of the zipper. The tabs are stubby with one V-shaped line of stitching. And they lack any stitching around the edge of the leather.
> 
> In the second picture, if you scroll all the way down in the ebay listing and look at the close-ups, the tabs are much longer and they're a continuation of the double-stitching lines around the zipper. So there's a V-shaped line of top-stitching set within a second line of top-stitching that's an elongated boxy V around the edge of the leather.


Good grief!! I didn't scroll down far enough to see all those pictures! 

*That bag is ABSOLUTELY 100% authentic.

ETA: *The comp listing that Sue posted is a *MINI *domed satchel. The one being questioned appears to be a larger bag.

I don't know whether that accounts for the difference in the leaf tabs but it's possible. It's also _possible_ that one of the bags was made for QVC.

Another comment I want to make regarding the listing Sue is comparing to is that the listing (and none of the seller's other listings) show enough details to even be sure that it's authentic. There is no picture of the interior, the lining, or the tag with serial number.

In fact, I have my doubts about several listings from seller *Member id **beautifuloriginalproducts*. She has sold fake Coach wallets; all her Coach wallets are highly faked styles. 

This sold item is fake: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-40094-KHA...113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2c8fb179

And this is fake too: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-40893-BLE...759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2c639aef


*beautifuloriginalproducts* isn't a seller whose items I'd compare to for authenticity checks! She sells fakes!


----------



## Scottyz2cents

> That bag is ABSOLUTELY 100% authentic.
> 
> ETA: The comp listing that Sue posted is a MINI domed satchel. The one being questioned appears to be a larger bag.
> 
> I don't know whether that accounts for the difference in the leaf tabs but it's possible. It's also possible that one of the bags was made for QVC.



I absolutely agree that this Dooney is authentic and the differences noted may well be because it is a different size than the example, or it may be a QVC example, which are notorious for not being exactly the same (and sometimes not made a well) as the mainstream Dooney.


----------



## hunnydoqueen

Hi everyone! I was directed here by a friend of mine and this is my first post. Just wondering if anyone could take a look at this ebay listing and tell if it's real or not. I;m sorry all I have is the link, but the spam filters are on at work and I can't upload pics. Thanks in advance!!


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=280602585277


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Good grief!! I didn't scroll down far enough to see all those pictures!
> 
> *That bag is ABSOLUTELY 100% authentic.
> 
> ETA: *The comp listing that Sue posted is a *MINI *domed satchel. The one being questioned appears to be a larger bag.
> 
> I don't know whether that accounts for the difference in the leaf tabs but it's possible. It's also _possible_ that one of the bags was made for QVC.
> 
> Another comment I want to make regarding the listing Sue is comparing to is that the listing (and none of the seller's other listings) show enough details to even be sure that it's authentic. There is no picture of the interior, the lining, or the tag with serial number.
> 
> In fact, I have my doubts about several listings from seller *Member id **beautifuloriginalproducts*. She has sold fake Coach wallets; all her Coach wallets are highly faked styles.
> 
> This sold item is fake:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-40094-KHA...113?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2c8fb179
> 
> And this is fake too:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-40893-BLE...759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2c639aef
> 
> 
> *beautifuloriginalproducts* isn't a seller whose items I'd compare to for authenticity checks! She sells fakes!





Scottyz2cents said:


> I absolutely agree that this Dooney is authentic and the differences noted may well be because it is a different size than the example, or it may be a QVC example, which are notorious for not being exactly the same (and sometimes not made a well) as the mainstream Dooney.


Or after looking at the fake listings from *beautifuloriginalproducts*, it's even possible that Sue is comparing a fake to an authentic bag! 

Again, *jaj828, * the listing you asked about is absolutely authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

hunnydoqueen said:


> Hi everyone! I was directed here by a friend of mine and this is my first post. Just wondering if anyone could take a look at this ebay listing and tell if it's real or not. I;m sorry all I have is the link, but the spam filters are on at work and I can't upload pics. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=280602585277


The bag and accessories look fine. I believe it originally came from QVC as many of the QVC items come with multiple accessories.


----------



## noshoepolish

I do not see a problem with it either.  To me, it looks like a QVC bag.



jaj828 said:


> Hi there! Can you please authenticate this for me? The starting bid is too good to be true! Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name: Pre-Cherished Dooney & Bourke Dome Tassel Satchel
> Item Number: 110624345706
> Seller ID: 2010precioustrends
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2419wt_1200


----------



## hunnydoqueen

BeenBurned said:


> The bag and accessories look fine. I believe it originally came from QVC as many of the QVC items come with multiple accessories.


 

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

hunnydoqueen said:


> Thank you very much!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## jaj828

BeenBurned said:


> Or after looking at the fake listings from *beautifuloriginalproducts*, it's even possible that Sue is comparing a fake to an authentic bag!
> 
> Again, *jaj828, * the listing you asked about is absolutely authentic.


Hi! 

Wow, this bag has got everyone worked up! :shame: Thank you BeenBurned, BigPurseSue, Scottyz2cents, noshoepolish for all your help and cool insights! Will definitely bid for the bag. I hope I win! 

Thanks again! :urock:


----------



## BeenBurned

jaj828 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Wow, this bag has got everyone worked up! :shame: Thank you BeenBurned, BigPurseSue, Scottyz2cents, noshoepolish for all your help and cool insights! Will definitely bid for the bag. I hope I win!
> 
> Thanks again! :urock:


You're welcome.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BeenBurned said:


> Or after looking at the fake listings from *beautifuloriginalproducts*, it's even possible that Sue is comparing a fake to an authentic bag!
> 
> Again, *jaj828, *the listing you asked about is absolutely authentic.


 
Well, dang, you're right! Didn't spot the name of that ebay seller, beautifuloriginalproducts, which in itself should have been a warning.  That's what I get for looking at ebay listings at 2 a.m.  

I'm convinced, the bag jaj828 posted is authentic. 

Thank you for the interesting discussion, guys. This forum is certainly an education.


----------



## louislover260

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7193661

Could someone authenticate this for me?  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

louislover260 said:


> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7193661
> 
> Could someone authenticate this for me?  Thank you!


It's authentic but did you see the condition of the corner in the middle picture on the right? I don't know that it is fixable.


----------



## xxcarolxx

Hi, can someone authentic this for me, would appreciate your feedback. 

Item: New Nwt Dooney&Bourke Shadow Double handle Tote Beige
Listing number:160514019499
Seller:allicansell 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Nwt-Dooney-...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255f6190ab
Comments:does D&B use plastic to wrap the handles? as shown in the pic

Item: Dooney & Bourke Wristlet
Listing number:290514891457
Seller:stressfree58 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290514891457&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Dooney & Bourke Satchel
Listing number:270685950135
Seller:helenadalton
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270685950135&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

xxcarolxx said:


> Hi, can someone authentic this for me, would appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Item: New Nwt Dooney&Bourke Shadow Double handle Tote Beige
> Listing number:160514019499
> Seller:allicansell
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Nwt-Dooney-...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255f6190ab
> Comments:does D&B use plastic to wrap the handles? as shown in the pic
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Wristlet
> Listing number:290514891457
> Seller:stressfree58
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290514891457&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Satchel
> Listing number:270685950135
> Seller:helenadalton
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270685950135&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you!


All are fine.


----------



## xxcarolxx

BeenBurned said:


> All are fine.


 
Thank you, you're a big help!


----------



## BeenBurned

xxcarolxx said:


> Thank you, you're a big help!



You're welcome.


----------



## kelbarben

Hi.  Can you tell me if mine is an authentic?  I think I have checked before when I first bought it, but now am second guessing again.  Can you also tell me what it is named?  Thanks.

Kelbarben

http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104147594727810
http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104156255352210
http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104162034469090
http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104168192679026


----------



## BeenBurned

kelbarben said:


> Hi.  Can you tell me if mine is an authentic?  I think I have checked before when I first bought it, but now am second guessing again.  Can you also tell me what it is named?  Thanks.
> 
> Kelbarben
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104147594727810
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104156255352210
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104162034469090
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104168192679026


It's authentic and the pattern is the signature quilt pattern. I'm not sure of the exact style name but I think it's something like a slouch hobo.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kelbarben

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

kelbarben said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## kelbarben

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and the pattern is the signature quilt pattern. I'm not sure of the exact style name but I think it's something like a slouch hobo.



Hi.  Would this one have came with a fob?  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

kelbarben said:


> Hi.  Can you tell me if mine is an authentic?  I think I have checked before when I first bought it, but now am second guessing again.  Can you also tell me what it is named?  Thanks.
> 
> Kelbarben
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104147594727810
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104156255352210
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104162034469090
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kelbarben/DooneyPurse#5557104168192679026





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and the pattern is the signature quilt pattern. I'm not sure of the exact style name but I think it's something like a slouch hobo.





kelbarben said:


> Hi.  Would this one have came with a fob?  Thanks.


Are the pictures your own of the actual item or are you showing pictures of a similar bag? 

This listing is the same bag with the same pictures:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Doone...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7ae54f3

I don't recall whether the bag came with a fob or not.


----------



## kelbarben

BeenBurned said:


> Are the pictures your own of the actual item or are you showing pictures of a similar bag?
> 
> This listing is the same bag with the same pictures:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Doone...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b7ae54f3
> 
> I don't recall whether the bag came with a fob or not.



Hi.  They are my pictures.  That is my auction on ebay.  I've decided to get rid of this one.


----------



## BeenBurned

kelbarben said:


> Hi.  They are my pictures.  That is my auction on ebay.  I've decided to get rid of this one.


Ah, okay. 

The reason I asked is that sometimes people will ask about a listing (or pictures of a bag) that looks similar to their's but unless we're seeing pictures of the actual bag in question, we can't authenticate.


----------



## xxcarolxx

Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag
Listing number:260715540447
Seller:terryw91
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-/260715540447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3db6fdf
comment: is this authentic? most of the bags I have seen and some that I have I usually see tan/beige handles and straps and not like how it is in that pic from the seller with pink handles. thanks!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Satchels
Listing number:270687708792
Seller:helenadalton *http://myworld.ebay.com/helenadalton/*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270687708792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

xxcarolxx said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag
> Listing number:260715540447
> Seller:terryw91
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-/260715540447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3db6fdf
> comment: is this authentic? most of the bags I have seen and some that I have I usually see tan/beige handles and straps and not like how it is in that pic from the seller with pink handles. thanks!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Satchels
> Listing number:270687708792
> Seller:helenadalton
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270687708792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



#1: Looks fine. Generally (though not always), the handles match the trim. Though the bag appears to have natural vachetta leather trim on the inside, most of it is pink, thus the pink handles. 

Here's a listing for a similar style, but with black handles and rawhide tassels. The interior pocket is trimmed in another color but because the pictures are poor, I can't tell what color the leather interior trim is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-B...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155cb124d

Search "dooney tassel tote" and there are quite a few that come up, many with handles other than natural vachetta. 

Another possibility is that the pink bag with pink handles may have been a QVC exclusive color.

#2: Looks fine.


----------



## Nefta

I just purchased this Dooney but am returning it because I feel its a fake. The stitching is bright yellow and the crossbody strap is flimsy and doesn't feel like real leather. In addition, the strap on the back pocket also doesn't feel like real leather and neither does the trim. The all weather leather is also a lot stiffer than my AWL purses.

Seller claims that this was purchased at a Dooney outlet 20 years ago and the tags were cut out but its authentic. I'd like to give the benefit of a doubt but something doesn't seem right with this purse compared to my 2 other vintage AWL ones. I'll return the purse either way but the seller is planning to relist it as authentic and I'm not sure I'm okay with that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nefta said:


> I just purchased this Dooney but am returning it because I feel its a fake. The stitching is bright yellow and the crossbody strap is flimsy and doesn't feel like real leather. In addition, the strap on the back pocket also doesn't feel like real leather and neither does the trim. The all weather leather is also a lot stiffer than my AWL purses.
> 
> Seller claims that this was purchased at a Dooney outlet 20 years ago and the tags were cut out but its authentic. I'd like to give the benefit of a doubt but something doesn't seem right with this purse compared to my 2 other vintage AWL ones. I'll return the purse either way but the seller is planning to relist it as authentic and I'm not sure I'm okay with that.


Oh, good grief! I wish you buyers would have your bags authenticated _*before*_ accusing sellers! 

I just got done posting on the "authenticate Coach" forum after a buyer made a similar allegation/accusation and already left feedback stating that an *AUTHENTIC* bag was fake.

Based on the pictures you've shown, the bag looks to be a GORGEOUS and AUTHENTIC Surrey bag and it appears to be in practically new condition. 

Please post a picture of the inside showing the pocket and the sides. Also show a picture of the embossed imprint under the front flap.

From what I see now, I see nothing that indicates this bag is fake. 

I'm assuming that this bag came from an ebay listing. Please respond to this post with the information in the format requested in the first post of the thread:

Title:
Seller ID: 
Item Number:
Link to listing:


----------



## bag-princess

> but something doesn't seem right with this purse compared to my 2 other vintage AWL ones.




i would love to know what it is about this bag that doesn't compare to  your other bags because this bag is real. ITA with beenburned - it looks  like it is brand spanking new to boot!


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> i would love to know what it is about this bag that doesn't compare to  your other bags because this bag is real. ITA with beenburned - it looks  like it is brand spanking new to boot!


Maybe she's comparing it to fakes with DB signature lining! 

(I corrected my post with the proper style. It's a Surrey bag.)

I do hope she posts the listing and the additional pictures I requested. Unless we see more pics and find it to be fake, I think the buyer is wrong.


----------



## Nefta

I put the purse side by side with my known genuine Dooney that is around the same vintage.  My Dooney has 8 stitches to every 5 for this purse.  In addition, the yellow on this purse is a brighter shade of yellow.  The leather is also stiff on the interior of the bag.  The trim and strap feel papery and thin as well.

This combined with a cutoff tag makes me feel it is fake.  However, if everyone on here feels it could be authentic, I won't have any problem with the seller relisting it.  I have not left the seller any feedback at all as they are being cooperative with returning it.


----------



## Phred

Nefta said:


> I put the purse side by side with my known genuine Dooney that is around the same vintage.  My Dooney has 8 stitches to every 5 for this purse.  In addition, the yellow on this purse is a brighter shade of yellow.  The leather is also stiff on the interior of the bag.  The trim and strap feel papery and thin as well.
> 
> This combined with a cutoff tag makes me feel it is fake.  However, if everyone on here feels it could be authentic, I won't have any problem with the seller relisting it.  I have not left the seller any feedback at all as they are being cooperative with returning it.



WHY are you returning it if it's been deemed an amazing AUTHENTIC bag?  You need to shop in a B&M store, not ebay.

_I won't have any problem with the seller relisting it._ Seriously?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nefta said:


> I put the purse side by side with my known genuine Dooney that is around the same vintage.  My Dooney has 8 stitches to every 5 for this purse.  In addition, the yellow on this purse is a brighter shade of yellow.  The leather is also stiff on the interior of the bag.  The trim and strap feel papery and thin as well.
> 
> This combined with a cutoff tag makes me feel it is fake.  However, if everyone on here feels it could be authentic, I won't have any problem with the seller relisting it.  I have not left the seller any feedback at all as they are being cooperative with returning it.


Different bags have different stitch counts, different leathers and different trims.

Your bag is probably somewhat stiffer because it looks brand new. 

And the cut/snipped tag? That's indication that the bag was purchased directly from the Dooney outlet. And I can guarantee that the outlet knows its bags and wouldn't sell fakes.

As for you "not having a problem with the seller relisting," that's really not your place to have a problem.

Again, I'll ask for a link to the listing. I'd like to see the way the bag was listed and the pictures included in the listing.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Nefta

I'm still confused as to how you are all 100% confident the bag isn't fake when:

1) Its tag is cut out, and I mean completely cutout, unlike outlets who snip them
2)Has stiff (non-pliable) leather when Dooney's AWL is known for being smooth and supple
3)Has bright yellow stitching when compared to another authentic AWL model.
4)Has less stitches per inch than another authentic AWL item.

These are all listed as red flags that the bag is a fake.  In addition, it's in almost new condition and its supposed to be 20 years old.


----------



## Phred

so was this all a semi-elaborate set-up? 

You posted pics of a bag you declared fake.
You were told it's not and it's in pristine condition (some people DO take care of things properly)
You don't like the answer
Now you are quoting the internet version of a gossip rag as gospel.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nefta said:


> I'm still confused as to how you are all 100% confident the bag isn't fake when:
> 
> 1) Its tag is cut out, and I mean completely cutout, unlike outlets who snip them
> 2)Has stiff (non-pliable) leather when Dooney's AWL is known for being smooth and supple
> 3)Has bright yellow stitching when compared to another authentic AWL model.
> 4)Has less stitches per inch than another authentic AWL item.
> 
> These are all listed as red flags that the bag is a fake.  In addition, it's in almost new condition and its supposed to be 20 years old.
> 
> I think I see why this forum is listed in the RIPOFF Report.  http://www.ripoffreport.com/cross-b...-aka/the-purse-forum-aka-purse-blog-3c655.htm


Give me a break! You are asking for advice and have received it. 

You've been asked twice that you post in the requested format (post #1) so we can see the listing. (Technically, we don't even have to respond when you've posted improperly.)

But I answered even though you posted wrong and requested more pictures plus a link to the listing. You've ignored the request. 

about 20 years ago, Dooney used to try to completely remove the tag. Following that, the would snip it rather than remove. In the last 10 years, they don't even cut it. It remains intact.

So the cut tag doesn't raise red flags and in fact, adds credibility that the bag is authentic. 

As for your comments on texture, different AWLs from different years are different from each other. Some styles and some years used different leathers, some of which were stiffer than others. Plus, not every cow will yield the same texture of leather. 

Also, these are Dooneys NOT LV!! You aren't going to get the same level on quality on a Dooney that you get with LV as far as stitch count. 

In fact, there's no such thing as a certain number of stitches per inch with Dooney.

I don't know where you're getting your information but it's wrong. 

How about if you pay Caroldiva (carol@caroldiva.com) for an authentication. However, you will have to supply her with the same additional pictures that were requested here.

Believe me, if your bag were fake and I thought a seller scr3w3d you, I'd be all over that seller. I'm an equal opportunity attacker!


----------



## bag-princess

Nefta said:


> I think I see why this forum is listed in the RIPOFF Report.  http://www.ripoffreport.com/cross-b...-aka/the-purse-forum-aka-purse-blog-3c655.htm




oh my!!! you can not be serious!!

i am curious as to why you will not provide the necessary info or at least more photo's of the bag.

and btw - i bought a dooney organizer from a seller last year and it is from the AWL collection just as your bag and it looked brand new when i got it,too so yes it can and does happen when you are lucky!!


----------



## KatsBags

Nefta said:


> I'm still confused as to how you are all 100% confident the bag isn't fake when:
> 
> 1) Its tag is cut out, and I mean completely cutout, unlike outlets who snip them
> 2)Has stiff (non-pliable) leather when Dooney's AWL is known for being smooth and supple
> 3)Has bright yellow stitching when compared to another authentic AWL model.
> 4)Has less stitches per inch than another authentic AWL item.
> 
> These are all listed as red flags that the bag is a fake.  In addition, it's in almost new condition and its supposed to be 20 years old.
> 
> I think I see why this forum is listed in the RIPOFF Report.  http://www.ripoffreport.com/cross-b...-aka/the-purse-forum-aka-purse-blog-3c655.htm



If you had any concerns... why did you purchase it without having it authenticated first?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nefta said:


> I just purchased this Dooney but am returning it because I feel its a fake. The stitching is bright yellow and the crossbody strap is flimsy and doesn't feel like real leather. In addition, the strap on the back pocket also doesn't feel like real leather and neither does the trim. The all weather leather is also a lot stiffer than my AWL purses.
> 
> Seller claims that this was purchased at a Dooney outlet 20 years ago and the tags were cut out but its authentic. I'd like to give the benefit of a doubt but something doesn't seem right with this purse compared to my 2 other vintage AWL ones. I'll return the purse either way but the seller is planning to relist it as authentic and I'm not sure I'm okay with that.





BeenBurned said:


> Oh, good grief! I wish you buyers would have your bags authenticated _*before*_ accusing sellers!
> 
> I just got done posting on the "authenticate Coach" forum after a buyer made a similar allegation/accusation and already left feedback stating that an *AUTHENTIC* bag was fake.
> 
> Based on the pictures you've shown, the bag looks to be a GORGEOUS and AUTHENTIC Surrey bag and it appears to be in practically new condition.
> 
> *Please post a picture of the inside showing the pocket and the sides. Also show a picture of the embossed imprint under the front flap.*
> 
> From what I see now, I see nothing that indicates this bag is fake.
> 
> I'm assuming that this bag came from an ebay listing. Please respond to this post with the information in the format requested in the first post of the thread:
> 
> *Title:
> Seller ID:
> Item Number:
> Link to listing:*



First time I asked you for additional pictures and requested that you post in the proper format.



Nefta said:


> I put the purse side by side with my known genuine Dooney that is around the same vintage.  My Dooney has 8 stitches to every 5 for this purse.  In addition, the yellow on this purse is a brighter shade of yellow.  The leather is also stiff on the interior of the bag.  The trim and strap feel papery and thin as well.
> 
> This combined with a cutoff tag makes me feel it is fake.  However, if everyone on here feels it could be authentic, I won't have any problem with the seller relisting it.  I have not left the seller any feedback at all as they are being cooperative with returning it.



You say your bag is "around the same vintage." Unless your bag is the  identical style and color as the bag you're asking about and unless the  leather came from the same cow, there are going to be textural  differences.



BeenBurned said:


> Different bags have different stitch counts, different leathers and different trims.
> 
> Your bag is probably somewhat stiffer because it looks brand new.
> 
> And the cut/snipped tag? That's indication that the bag was purchased  directly from the Dooney outlet. And I can guarantee that the outlet  knows its bags and wouldn't sell fakes.
> 
> As for you "not having a problem with the seller relisting," that's really not your place to have a problem.
> 
> *Again, I'll ask for a link to the listing. I'd like to see the way the  bag was listed and the pictures included in the listing.*



This is the second time I asked for more pictures as well as a link to the listing. 



Nefta said:


> I'm still confused as to how you are all 100% confident the bag isn't fake when:
> 
> 1) Its tag is cut out, and I mean completely cutout, unlike outlets who snip them
> 2)Has stiff (non-pliable) leather when Dooney's AWL is known for being smooth and supple
> 3)Has bright yellow stitching when compared to another authentic AWL model.
> 4)Has less stitches per inch than another authentic AWL item.
> 
> These are all listed as red flags that the bag is a fake.  In addition, it's in almost new condition and its supposed to be 20 years old.
> 
> I think I see why this forum is listed in the RIPOFF Report.  http://www.ripoffreport.com/cross-b...-aka/the-purse-forum-aka-purse-blog-3c655.htm



Posting a ripoff report proves nothing. Anyone can post a ripoff report and no one verifies whether the allegation is true or false.



BeenBurned said:


> Give me a break! You are asking for advice and have received it.
> 
> You've been asked twice that you post in the requested format (post #1) so we can see the listing. (Technically, we don't even have to respond when you've posted improperly.)
> 
> But I answered even though you posted wrong and requested more pictures plus a link to the listing. You've ignored the request.
> 
> about 20 years ago, Dooney used to try to completely remove the tag. Following that, the would snip it rather than remove. In the last 10 years, they don't even cut it. It remains intact.
> 
> So the cut tag doesn't raise red flags and in fact, adds credibility that the bag is authentic.
> 
> As for your comments on texture, different AWLs from different years are different from each other. Some styles and some years used different leathers, some of which were stiffer than others. Plus, not every cow will yield the same texture of leather.
> 
> Also, these are Dooneys NOT LV!! You aren't going to get the same level on quality on a Dooney that you get with LV as far as stitch count.
> 
> In fact, there's no such thing as a certain number of stitches per inch with Dooney.
> 
> I don't know where you're getting your information but it's wrong.
> 
> How about if you pay Caroldiva (carol@caroldiva.com) for an authentication. However, you will have to supply her with the same additional pictures that were requested here.
> 
> Believe me, if your bag were fake and I thought a seller scr3w3d you, I'd be all over that seller. I'm an equal opportunity attacker!



Nefta, most buyers would be ecstatic to learn that they got an authentic bag! Why are you trying to prove us wrong? 

It seems to me that you either have buyer's remorse or have an ulterior motive in making this post. I don't believe that you are really questioning authenticity.

So why are you here?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nefta said:


> I just purchased this Dooney but am returning it because I feel its a fake. The stitching is bright yellow and the crossbody strap is flimsy and doesn't feel like real leather. In addition, the strap on the back pocket also doesn't feel like real leather and neither does the trim. The all weather leather is also a lot stiffer than my AWL purses.
> 
> Seller claims that this was purchased at a Dooney outlet 20 years ago and the tags were cut out but its authentic. I'd like to give the benefit of a doubt but something doesn't seem right with this purse compared to my 2 other vintage AWL ones. I'll return the purse either way but the seller is planning to relist it as authentic and I'm not sure I'm okay with that.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292160&d=1294523461
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292159&d=1294523461
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292161&d=1294523461
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292162&d=1294523461
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1292163&d=1294523461


Nefta, 

Since you ignored my requests and the requests of others to post a link to the listing, I did my own research and found it. 

If this is the correct listing, you got a gorgeous authentic bag, but I think you know that. The seller included plenty of pictures that show all the necessary details that PROVE that the bag is genuine Dooney.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ags&rt=nc&si=MMI4uF8oM7NYhwKI7pxCB%2FPKXAs%3D

And just as I told you, the bag did come from the outlet (as stated in the description) and at that time, some of the outlets tried to remove as much of the red, white and blue cloth tag as possible.

Again, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the bag you received.


----------



## Black Elite

Nefta said:


> I think I see why this forum is listed in the RIPOFF Report.  http://www.ripoffreport.com/cross-b...-aka/the-purse-forum-aka-purse-blog-3c655.htm



The vendetta that the person on this site had for tPF is clearly because that person must've been reported a million times by tPF members for selling fakes. Get rid of tPF'ers on eBay and the scammers have their fun. They probably saw their fakes called out so many times on here they needed to run their pathetic campaign, but come on, think about it...


----------



## Apricot Summers

^ I agree.  So shy is this poster here if they refer to (and presumably believe) garbage posted about tpf on a garbage site?

It's clear this person has serious buyers remorse and is looking for validation.   Magic 8 Ball says "try again".  

It's authentic.


----------



## dooneycollector

Your bag is authentic! Its the R123 Surrey Carrier. 

 All you have to do is mail you purse to Dooney & Bourke for them to authenticate!  Then you will know your beautiful bag is AUTHENTIC.

 I have been buying Dooney & Bourke items since 1992  and spent over 17K on my collection; your bag is AUTHENTIC. I have purchased some bags where the tag was removed.

 The Surrey collection and the Gladstone collection are very stiff when new and not used!  Back then DB used leather that was more thick on some vintage collections.  I own the competed Gladstone collection and to date they are still stiff and I own one Surrey Carrier which is very stiff and I found you cant fit much inside and I was disappointed.  If you are not happy with the size just tell the sell rather than accusing her its not authentic.


----------



## dooneycollector

Your bag is authentic! Its the R123 Surrey Carrier. 

All you have to do is mail you purse to Dooney & Bourke for them to authenticate!  Then you will know your beautiful bag is AUTHENTIC.

I have been buying Dooney & Bourke items since 1992  and spent over 17K on my collection; your bag is AUTHENTIC. I have purchased some bags where the tag was removed.

The Surrey collection and the Gladstone collection are very stiff when new and not used!  Back then DB used leather that was more thick on some vintage collections.  I own the competed Gladstone collection and to date they are still stiff and I own one Surrey Carrier which is very stiff and I found you cant fit much inside and I was disappointed.  If you are not happy with the size just tell the sell rather than accusing her its not authentic.


----------



## xxcarolxx

Item name: Dooney and Bourke Handbag w/ Wristlet 
Seller ID:jh12640
Item Number:230570666101
Link to listing:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230570666101&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comments: Is the inside of the satchel suppose to be blue? thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

xxcarolxx said:


> Item name: Dooney and Bourke Handbag w/ Wristlet
> Seller ID:jh12640
> Item Number:230570666101
> Link to listing:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230570666101&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> comments: Is the inside of the satchel suppose to be blue? thanks.


It looks okay. It's probably a QVC exclusive.


----------



## Belleetbonne

I found this at my local consignment shop and it seems to have all the tell tale signs of an authentic Dooney but I'm just not sure. I can't find the style anywhere though it looks like the quilt pattern. It's got these great little snaps on the side to keep it as a satchel kind of shape and it opens up and extends for more room. Any help would be appreciated.

It measures approx 13" across x 8" tall x 5" wide on bottom.


----------



## BeenBurned

Belleetbonne said:


> I found this at my local consignment shop and it seems to have all the tell tale signs of an authentic Dooney but I'm just not sure. I can't find the style anywhere though it looks like the quilt pattern. It's got these great little snaps on the side to keep it as a satchel kind of shape and it opens up and extends for more room. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> It measures approx 13" across x 8" tall x 5" wide on bottom.


It's authentic although I don't know the name of the style. You're correct about the pattern being quilt.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Belleetbonne

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic although I don't know the name of the style. You're correct about the pattern being quilt.



Thanks BeenBurned! 

If any one could help me with the style name that would be greatly appreciated as well


----------



## bag-princess

Belleetbonne -

i have that exact same bag - and two more in different colors - and it is the *signature quilt small duffel bag*. the color is tmoro brown and it is  my all-time favorite dooney color!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Belleetbonne said:


> Thanks BeenBurned!
> 
> If any one could help me with the style name that would be greatly appreciated as well


You're welcome.


----------



## Belleetbonne

bag-princess said:


> Belleetbonne -
> 
> i have that exact same bag - and two more in different colors - and it is the *signature quilt small duffel bag*. the color is tmoro brown and it is  my all-time favorite dooney color!!!



Thank you very much! I'm glad to know it's authentic. I have to say, it's pretty roomy for a "small" duffel!


----------



## bag-princess

you're welcome Belleetbonne! they are great little bags.


----------



## genevieve3

How can you tell if its real or not? I don't know much, but it seems to me that the hard wear should be heavy and the zippers should slide easily the stitches should be lined up...things like that, but i don't know where there manufactured or what there different labels look like.


----------



## KatsBags

Belleetbonne said:


> Thank you very much! I'm glad to know it's authentic. I have to say, it's pretty roomy for a "small" duffel!



I have this bag in a different pattern. I love it. It's the perfect size for a satchel. Enjoy it... it's a great bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

genevieve3 said:


> How can you tell if its real or not? I don't know much, but it seems to me that the hard wear should be heavy and the zippers should slide easily the stitches should be lined up...things like that, but i don't know where there manufactured or what there different labels look like.


It's really hard to give specific details on how we identify real vs. fake. There are certain details that are consistent on most authentic items and there are some details that the fakers frequently get wrong.

It takes a lot of practice in owning the brand, checking out the product in stores, studying and fondling in stores, and looking at many listings with clear and detailed pictures. 

Hardware, rivets, linings, fonts, feet, straps, stitching, texture and color (on leather bags), etc.  -- these are some of the details that we look at.

The best bet is that until you feel confident in recognizing fakes and knowing the details to look for, you should authenticate any items before buying or listing.


----------



## merriweater

hi, new here. 

i've generally never had a problem with "fake" dooneys because i usually buy mine from department stores or straight from the website. but my mom did have some fun buying dooneys on ebay for christmas after she saw how affordable they are. but i suspect that the one she got me might be a fake copy of the signature north south bucket bag, just because it didn't really look like the ones on the site and the registration card didn't work even thought it was NWT. but i'm not very well versed in the styles and looks of the signature bags so that's why i'm not jumping to conclusions. but after i snooped around on my dad's ebay acct i saw that he paid $80. anyway....i found this site and figured i might as well ask some experts. 

i tried to get as many good pictures as i can...if you need anything else just let me know!
TIA!!


----------



## BeenBurned

merriweater said:


> hi, new here.
> 
> i've generally never had a problem with "fake" dooneys because i usually buy mine from department stores or straight from the website. but my mom did have some fun buying dooneys on ebay for christmas after she saw how affordable they are. but i suspect that the one she got me might be a fake copy of the signature north south bucket bag, just because it didn't really look like the ones on the site and the registration card didn't work even thought it was NWT. but i'm not very well versed in the styles and looks of the signature bags so that's why i'm not jumping to conclusions. but after i snooped around on my dad's ebay acct i saw that he paid $80. anyway....i found this site and figured i might as well ask some experts.
> 
> i tried to get as many good pictures as i can...if you need anything else just let me know!
> TIA!!


The bag is absolutely authentic. You say it has the tag so the style name should be on the tag but it's a tote -- just not sure of the size because you don't have the dimensions.


----------



## merriweater

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is absolutely authentic. You say it has the tag so the style name should be on the tag but it's a tote -- just not sure of the size because you don't have the dimensions.



Thanks so much!!!! I want to say that the tag said "little bucket bag" on it and it's about 10in tall 11in across and the bottom is an 8x5 oval with four feet on it.

Here's my second question for you, the purse did not come with a fob. Do these models have one? My mom bought a pink heart one just to go with it.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: 3 Dooney & Bourkes
Listing number: 200555534326
Seller: melytin 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200555534326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Comments: I bought 3 Dooney Bourkes in this lot of purses - 1 white (A2 923043), 1 blue (A4 073965) and 1 camera bag (19056297). I am adding pics I took in addition to the link above so you can see them better. I forgot to take pics of the style number on each but put them here for you. All 3 bags have the red, white & blue tag. Pics below are: first two white are A2 923043; the 2 blue are A4 073965 and the other white is the camera bag. Hope you can help. 

Also, If you know anything about what year or style name, please let me know. Thanks so much for all your help.

Jeanne
JJGVintage


----------



## jjgvintage

Also, I have more pics if you need them.  Let me know what part of bag you need.  Thanks again.
Jeanne


----------



## BeenBurned

merriweater said:


> Thanks so much!!!! I want to say that the tag said "little bucket bag" on it and it's about 10in tall 11in across and the bottom is an 8x5 oval with four feet on it.
> 
> Here's my second question for you, the purse did not come with a fob. Do these models have one? My mom bought a pink heart one just to go with it.


You're welcome. 

I don't believe that these bags came with fobs. Not all Dooneys have a fob.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item: 3 Dooney & Bourkes
> Listing number: 200555534326
> Seller: melytin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200555534326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: I bought 3 Dooney Bourkes in this lot of purses - 1 white (A2 923043), 1 blue (A4 073965) and 1 camera bag (19056297). I am adding pics I took in addition to the link above so you can see them better. I forgot to take pics of the style number on each but put them here for you. All 3 bags have the red, white & blue tag. Pics below are: first two white are A2 923043; the 2 blue are A4 073965 and the other white is the camera bag. Hope you can help.
> 
> Also, If you know anything about what year or style name, please let me know. Thanks so much for all your help.
> 
> Jeanne
> JJGVintage


They look good so far. Please post pictures of the inside of each.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jjgvintage

OK - here are the pics of the inside of each purse. The are:
Pic 1: Blue bag
Pic 2: Camera bag
Pic 3: White bag

If you need anything else, let me know. I bought these in a big lot and didn't have time to authenticate all of them. I've done the Coaches and they were all OK except one and the seller refunded on it (I truly believe she didn't know). But I want to be sure these are OK before I resell. I think what you all do here is great (no matter what certain others say - lol). So thanks so much!
Jeanne


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item: 3 Dooney & Bourkes
> Listing number: 200555534326
> Seller: melytin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200555534326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: I bought 3 Dooney Bourkes in this lot of purses - 1 white (A2 923043), 1 blue (A4 073965) and 1 camera bag (19056297). I am adding pics I took in addition to the link above so you can see them better. I forgot to take pics of the style number on each but put them here for you. All 3 bags have the red, white & blue tag. Pics below are: first two white are A2 923043; the 2 blue are A4 073965 and the other white is the camera bag. Hope you can help.
> 
> Also, If you know anything about what year or style name, please let me know. Thanks so much for all your help.
> 
> Jeanne
> JJGVintage





BeenBurned said:


> They look good so far. Please post pictures of the inside of each.





jjgvintage said:


> OK - here are the pics of the inside of each purse. The are:
> Pic 1: Blue bag
> Pic 2: Camera bag
> Pic 3: White bag
> 
> If you need anything else, let me know. I bought these in a big lot and didn't have time to authenticate all of them. I've done the Coaches and they were all OK except one and the seller refunded on it (I truly believe she didn't know). But I want to be sure these are OK before I resell. I think what you all do here is great (no matter what certain others say - lol). So thanks so much!
> Jeanne


They're all authentic. 

You got a great lot in that purchase! Good luck on your sales.


----------



## jjgvintage

Thanks so much!  So far so good on my sales. It was a definately a good buy.  Thanks again.
Jeanne


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much!  So far so good on my sales. It was a definately a good buy.  Thanks again.
> Jeanne


You're welcome.


----------



## SonnetFive

I love this bag! Can anyone please help me authenticate it?
Thanks so much!

Item: Dooney and Bourke Violet Ostrich Leather Satchel NWT $275
Listing number: 170589083410
Seller: tiles2go
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6438183729951122548


----------



## lantana19

Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke
Listing number: N/A
Seller: ms2sweetvintage
Link: http://www.senseofashion.com/ms2sweetvintage/items/58250/Vintage-Dooney-and-Bourke-Handbag

Comments: I'm really more interested in learning what style this particular Dooney is and if there is a specific style number so that I might search for one in a different color. I've never seen one like this before. Would be most grateful to the Dooney experts for any help they can provide! Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

SonnetFive said:


> I love this bag! Can anyone please help me authenticate it?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Violet Ostrich Leather Satchel NWT $275
> Listing number: 170589083410
> Seller: tiles2go
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6438183729951122548


It looks okay although ideally, she should also show a couple of interior pictures.


----------



## BeenBurned

lantana19 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: ms2sweetvintage
> Link: http://www.senseofashion.com/ms2sweetvintage/items/58250/Vintage-Dooney-and-Bourke-Handbag
> 
> Comments: I'm really more interested in learning what style this particular Dooney is and if there is a specific style number so that I might search for one in a different color. I've never seen one like this before. Would be most grateful to the Dooney experts for any help they can provide! Thank you in advance!


It's authentic and is an Essex top handle. If you search "Dooney essex" and "Dooney equestrian," you'll find some of the same. (Equestrian have the similar loop closure and some sellers might use that terminology to describe an Essex bag.)

Generally, Dooneys aren't listed by style number so searching for a style number isn't going to be particularly helpful. Most sellers list them by name or generic description.


----------



## merriweater

hello again. sorry my mom went ahead and bought this before she got pics of the inside because she didn't want anyone else to buy it now. the outside looked fine to me but i just wanted make sure no one else thinks it's suspicious.

TIA!!!

Item: NWT Dooney and Bourke Grafica White Shiny IT Satchel
Listing Number: 270693614456
Seller: fordgrabbergreen
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Fj3kQlY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

merriweater said:


> hello again. sorry my mom went ahead and bought this before she got pics of the inside because she didn't want anyone else to buy it now. the outside looked fine to me but i just wanted make sure no one else thinks it's suspicious.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Item: NWT Dooney and Bourke Grafica White Shiny IT Satchel
> Listing Number: 270693614456
> Seller: fordgrabbergreen
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Fj3kQlY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


That's a common problem a lot of buyers have. They're afraid if they "point out" a nice bag, someone will steal it out from under them. The thing to remember is that with most items, they aren't rare, they aren't OOAK and even if you miss out on one bag, another just like it will come along.

As for this bag, it looks okay based on the exterior pictures, but a picture of the inside would be helpful to confirm.


----------



## merriweater

BeenBurned said:


> That's a common problem a lot of buyers have. They're afraid if they "point out" a nice bag, someone will steal it out from under them. The thing to remember is that with most items, they aren't rare, they aren't OOAK and even if you miss out on one bag, another just like it will come along.
> 
> As for this bag, it looks okay based on the exterior pictures, but a picture of the inside would be helpful to confirm.


thank you so very much!
i'll definitely check back and post pictures of the interior once i see it.
one reason i was a little weary is because the seller had some coaches and other dooneys for sale without interior pictures as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

merriweater said:


> thank you so very much!
> i'll definitely check back and post pictures of the interior once i see it.
> one reason i was a little weary is because the seller had some coaches and other dooneys for sale without interior pictures as well.


You're welcome. 

Unfortunately, sometimes sellers try to save money on their listing fees by not posting as many pictures as are necessary to make buyers feel confident in the authenticity of the items. But the lack of pictures can backfire for the seller because items may not sell for as much money as they might otherwise sell for if there were adequate pics.


----------



## SonnetFive

BeenBurned said:


> It looks okay although ideally, she should also show a couple of interior pictures.


 

The seller posted one more photo of the interior- is that sufficient?
Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6479573208110966932


----------



## BeenBurned

SonnetFive said:


> I love this bag! Can anyone please help me authenticate it?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Violet Ostrich Leather Satchel NWT $275
> Listing number: 170589083410
> Seller: tiles2go
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6438183729951122548





BeenBurned said:


> It looks okay although ideally, she should also show a couple of interior pictures.





SonnetFive said:


> The seller posted one more photo of the interior- is that sufficient?
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6479573208110966932


Absolutely authentic!


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Item : don't know it
link: none
I bought it in a thrift shop please authenticate
Its red and the No I2210 2104 is in the back of the white, red and blue tag


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Item : don't know it
> link: none
> I bought it in a thrift shop please authenticate
> Its red and the No I2210 2104 is in the back of the white, red and blue tag


It's an authentic IT bag in hearts pattern. I'm not sure of the style name.


----------



## lantana19

Thank you so much BeenBurned!!!! xoxox



BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and is an Essex top handle. If you search "Dooney essex" and "Dooney equestrian," you'll find some of the same. (Equestrian have the similar loop closure and some sellers might use that terminology to describe an Essex bag.)
> 
> Generally, Dooneys aren't listed by style number so searching for a style number isn't going to be particularly helpful. Most sellers list them by name or generic description.


----------



## BeenBurned

lantana19 said:


> Thank you so much BeenBurned!!!! xoxox


You're welcome.


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Been Burned 
So you are not sure if its authentic?  Thank You for your input


----------



## BeenBurned

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Item : don't know it
> link: none
> I bought it in a thrift shop please authenticate
> Its red and the No I2210 2104 is in the back of the white, red and blue tag





BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic IT bag in hearts pattern. I'm not sure of the style name.





Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Been Burned
> So you are not sure if its authentic?  Thank You for your input


Yes, I said it IS authentic. I wasn't sure of the name of the style.


----------



## Jess007

Hi
I'm just wondering how come there is no Dooney&Bourke section? I love those bags.


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I said it IS authentic. I wasn't sure of the name of the style.



 thank you much Been Burned I miss read


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Item:don't know
Link: none

I have another lovely Dooney & bourke can you please authenticate
Its beige leather it does have the white, red and blue tag with No. A2 372002 it does not have the leather logo with the Dooney & Bourke though 
THX


----------



## BeenBurned

Jess007 said:


> Hi
> I'm just wondering how come there is no Dooney&Bourke section? I love those bags.


Perhaps you can PM a mod. I suspect that there's not a lot of demand for Dooney as there is for some of the other brands.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Item:don't know
> Link: none
> 
> I have another lovely Dooney & bourke can you please authenticate
> Its beige leather it does have the white, red and blue tag with No. A2 372002 it does not have the leather logo with the Dooney & Bourke though
> THX



Authentic bucket bag from the toiny collection.


----------



## zippy14u

BeenBurned said:


> Nefta,
> 
> Since you ignored my requests and the requests of others to post a link to the listing, I did my own research and found it.
> 
> If this is the correct listing, you got a gorgeous authentic bag, but I think you know that. The seller included plenty of pictures that show all the necessary details that PROVE that the bag is genuine Dooney.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ags&rt=nc&si=MMI4uF8oM7NYhwKI7pxCB%2FPKXAs%3D
> 
> And just as I told you, the bag did come from the outlet (as stated in the description) and at that time, some of the outlets tried to remove as much of the red, white and blue cloth tag as possible.
> 
> Again, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the bag you received.



This poster(Nefta)reminds me of a line from a "Steely Dan" song ("Reeling in the Years) "Well you wouldn't know a diamond if you held it in your hand, the things you take for knowledge, I can't understand"


----------



## bag-princess

Jess007 said:


> Hi
> I'm just wondering how come there is no Dooney&Bourke section? I love those bags.




there used to be years ago - i forget the reason they said they removed it.


----------



## CoachVB

Item: *Vintage Dooney and Bourke Red AWL leather purse bag*
Listing number: 270695907793
Seller: collectibliss
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63852&item=270695907793
Comments:  No tag inside.  Does that mean fake?


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachVB said:


> Item: *Vintage Dooney and Bourke Red AWL leather purse bag*
> Listing number: 270695907793
> Seller: collectibliss
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63852&item=270695907793
> Comments:  No tag inside.  Does that mean fake?


The bag is authentic. As indicated by the pre-duck fob, it's an older bag and either was made prior to D&B using serial number tags or the tag might have been removed.

In the "olden days," the Dooney outlet used to remove and/or snip the tags in order to indicate that bags were outlet purchases. When tags were removed, usually there would be some remnants left behind.  

So this bag either had the tag removed by Dooney or is pre-tag, but it's absolutely authentic!


----------



## CoachVB

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic. As indicated by the pre-duck fob, it's an older bag and either was made prior to D&B using serial number tags or the tag might have been removed.
> 
> In the "olden days," the Dooney outlet used to remove and/or snip the tags in order to indicate that bags were outlet purchases. When tags were removed, usually there would be some remnants left behind.
> 
> So this bag either had the tag removed by Dooney or is pre-tag, but it's absolutely authentic!



Ah, thank you so much.  Great info too.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachVB said:


> Ah, thank you so much.  Great info too.


YOu're welcome.


----------



## FigureSkating

Hi 
I've been watching this one,what do you think,real?

Item title Dooney&Bourke Bowling Style Handbag/Purse Mint

Seller: Supergirl425

EBay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-B...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6556022258506923562


----------



## BeenBurned

FigureSkating said:


> Hi
> I've been watching this one,what do you think,real?
> 
> Item title Dooney&Bourke Bowling Style Handbag/Purse Mint
> 
> Seller: Supergirl425
> 
> EBay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-B...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6556022258506923562


The Dooney is fake. 

Don't buy from *supergirl425*. The seller was discussed earlier in the week on the Coach "authenticate this" forum when she had a fake Coach bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-732.html#post17778766

I question the "Gucci" and the "Burberry" listings.

http://shop.ebay.com/supergirl425/m.html


----------



## blackpaerl

Hiya, 

Item: VTG dooney and bourke AWL satchel bag?
Seller: scarycanaryclothing
Ebay Listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VTG-DOONEY-BO...e_Clothing&hash=item35af735247#ht_1143wt_1170

 I'd like to know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Item: VTG dooney and bourke AWL satchel bag?
> Seller: scarycanaryclothing
> Ebay Listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VTG-DOONEY-BO...e_Clothing&hash=item35af735247#ht_1143wt_1170
> 
> I'd like to know what you think.
> Thanks


It's an authentic Dooney surrey bag and the color is bone with British tan trim.


----------



## blackpaerl

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic Dooney surrey bag and the color is bone with British tan trim.



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Thank you!


 You're welcome.


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this Dooney for me:
Name: Equestrian Binocular bag
Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market
Thanks in advance


----------



## zippy14u

Here are pictures of the brass stamp and fob


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this Dooney for me:
> Name: Equestrian Binocular bag
> Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market
> Thanks in advance





zippy14u said:


> Here are pictures of the brass stamp and fob


Authentic and very nice!


----------



## zippy14u

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic and very nice!


 
Thanks..found this very helpful link for Dooneys http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm

BTW...I've started collecting some Dooneys(durable like my Coach)...will post them when I can...


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> Thanks..found this very helpful link for Dooneys http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm


You're welcome.


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this for me...
Name: Classic Satchel
Seller:Crossroads Trading, Santa Cruz, CA
Sorry for the fuzziness. As always, thank you for your help.


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate these two bags for me. Thanks
Name: Vintage Drawstring
Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market


----------



## zippy14u

Name:Cavalry Spectator Bag
Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market
Thanks again


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this for me...
> Name: Classic Satchel
> Seller:Crossroads Trading, Santa Cruz, CA
> Sorry for the fuzziness. As always, thank you for your help.





zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate these two bags for me. Thanks
> Name: Vintage Drawstring
> Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market





zippy14u said:


> Name:Cavalry Spectator Bag
> Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market
> Thanks again


All are fine.


----------



## zippy14u

BeenBurned said:


> All are fine.


 
Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> Thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## Moon2020

ValHerself said:


> Hey there =) Yeah I own about 20 dooneys and about 8 of them were purchased at Macys and the rest at Dooney. There have been times where I have tried registering items from them and it says it doesn't recognize them but then eventually it goes through since their able to track it down.



Will the D&B website reject a fake's registration?

Cheers!


----------



## BeenBurned

Moon2020 said:


> Will the D&B website reject a fake's registration?
> 
> Cheers!


Generally, fakes don't have tags with serial numbers and those that have a fake tag often either don't have serial numbers or the serial number is invalid. So in those cases, a fake cannot be registered.

I've seen a few instances where sellers, knowing they have a fake tried to fool the buyer and attached a red, white and blue tag cut from an authentic bag and glued or sewed it to a fake. In a case such as that, Dooney probably wouldn't know the bag is fake since the tag was (originally) legit.


----------



## Moon2020

BeenBurned said:


> Generally, fakes don't have tags with serial numbers and those that have a fake tag often either don't have serial numbers or the serial number is invalid. So in those cases, a fake cannot be registered.
> 
> I've seen a few instances where sellers, knowing they have a fake tried to fool the buyer and attached a red, white and blue tag cut from an authentic bag and glued or sewed it to a fake. In a case such as that, Dooney probably wouldn't know the bag is fake since the tag was (originally) legit.



Thanks! I was curious.

I web registered a fabric plaid handbag, a flap wristlet, and a large slim wristlet, and it accepted all three. The two wristlets were online auction purchases that coordinated with the handbag that was purchased in a department store.

The handbag and flap wristlet had red, white, and blue tags with serial numbers, but the large slim wristlet had a black "Made in China" tag with the registration card inside.


----------



## narly87

Hey everyone! I'm fairly new to this forum (but I love it already!!) I dont purchase Dooney & Bourkes as much as I'd like to, but I saw this baby at a local Church yard sale and snagged it for $5!

I did a little research and I think (PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG) that it's a 1980's Gladstone Satchel.

It came with a set of two pristine keys that hung inside of a leather flap on one of the handles, but I took them off and haven't put them back on yet. I believe the lock is missing. And the zipper head is also missing. 

There's a pad on the bottom of the purse, and there are interior chords that hold the zipper strap down.

There is no lining! It has that old leather smell and I can see the stitching from the duck logo in the front, as well as the handles.

There are two thin, smooth vinyl (they dont appear to be leather, I could be wrong) flaps/pockets on the inside, but there is NO tag to be found!

All the D rings and rivets appear to be solid brass. No discoloration. Even the 6 little feet are are in good condition, and very detailed! On the back of one button (just one) there is a "Dooney Bourke" imprint. 

It's a beautiful bag. A bit heavy. The pebbled leather is pliable but the frame/trim itself keeps the bag sturdy and stiff. 

Any info will greatly help! Either way, I'm in love. 

Thanks!!


----------



## narly87

Taken with my handy dandy phone.


----------



## BeenBurned

narly87 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm fairly new to this forum (but I love it already!!) I dont purchase Dooney & Bourkes as much as I'd like to, but I saw this baby at a local Church yard sale and snagged it for $5!
> 
> I did a little research and I think (PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG) that it's a 1980's Gladstone Satchel.
> 
> It came with a set of two pristine keys that hung inside of a leather flap on one of the handles, but I took them off and haven't put them back on yet. I believe the lock is missing. And the zipper head is also missing.
> 
> There's a pad on the bottom of the purse, and there are interior chords that hold the zipper strap down.
> 
> There is no lining! It has that old leather smell and I can see the stitching from the duck logo in the front, as well as the handles.
> 
> There are two thin, smooth vinyl (they dont appear to be leather, I could be wrong) flaps/pockets on the inside, but there is NO tag to be found!
> 
> All the D rings and rivets appear to be solid brass. No discoloration. Even the 6 little feet are are in good condition, and very detailed! On the back of one button (just one) there is a "Dooney Bourke" imprint.
> 
> It's a beautiful bag. A bit heavy. The pebbled leather is pliable but the frame/trim itself keeps the bag sturdy and stiff.
> 
> Any info will greatly help! Either way, I'm in love.
> 
> Thanks!!





narly87 said:


> Taken with my handy dandy phone.


Gorgeous $5 bargain! Yes, it's an authentic Gladstone bag. Congratulations!


----------



## narly87

BeenBurned said:


> Gorgeous $5 bargain! Yes, it's an authentic Gladstone bag. Congratulations!



How awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

narly87 said:


> How awesome! Thanks so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## logan

Hello,
     I am a recent convert to Dooney & Bourke.  I had been looking for a D&B Dillen Satchel on Ebay after seeing one at Macys.  I found this one on ebay, bid on it and won.  Everything looks fine as far as I can tell but just need some reassurance.  The purse also came with a wallet (which I havent really done any research on as the purse was a good price).  Here is the ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&si=axBI%2BSY6L2xtHNUNpGLDjRMCwDo%3D&viewitem=

and here are the pictures that were taken by me after receiving it: http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/dooney and bourke dillen satchel/

I just wanted an opinion of authenticity.

Thank You


----------



## BeenBurned

logan said:


> Hello,
> I am a recent convert to Dooney & Bourke.  I had been looking for a D&B Dillen Satchel on Ebay after seeing one at Macys.  I found this one on ebay, bid on it and won.  Everything looks fine as far as I can tell but just need some reassurance.  The purse also came with a wallet (which I havent really done any research on as the purse was a good price).  Here is the ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&si=axBI%2BSY6L2xtHNUNpGLDjRMCwDo%3D&viewitem=
> 
> and here are the pictures that were taken by me after receiving it: http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/slatz77/dooney and bourke dillen satchel/
> 
> I just wanted an opinion of authenticity.
> 
> Thank You


Both pieces appear to be fine.


----------



## logan

BeenBurned said:


> Both pieces appear to be fine.


 
much appreciated
Thank You


----------



## BeenBurned

logan said:


> much appreciated
> Thank You


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Item Name:  Don't know
Link :not available
I found this Dooney in a yard sale please authenticate


----------



## BeenBurned

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Item Name:  Don't know
> Link :not available
> I found this Dooney in a yard sale please authenticate
> 
> View attachment 1324506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1324507
> 
> 
> View attachment 1324508
> 
> 
> View attachment 1324509


Sorry. It's fake.


----------



## Goldenek

Hi there, can anyone authenticate the following for me? I want to make sure theyre real before I bid on them... Thanks! 

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7493707

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7446101


----------



## BeenBurned

Goldenek said:


> Hi there, can anyone authenticate the following for me? I want to make sure theyre real before I bid on them... Thanks!
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7493707
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=7446101


Both are authentic.


----------



## Goldenek

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Goldenek said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## PinkBlossom

Hi i bought this white with pink trimming dooney & bourke purse at a local retail store. This is my first D&B bag and was too excited so bought it with no thinking that it might be a fake. Please authenticate. Thanks in advance.

I don't even know the name of this style either but it's super cute!

Item Name:  Don't know
Link :not available

Serial Number on tag: J798034


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkBlossom said:


> Hi i bought this white with pink trimming dooney & bourke purse at a local retail store. This is my first D&B bag and was too excited so bought it with no thinking that it might be a fake. Please authenticate. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I don't even know the name of this style either but it's super cute!
> 
> Item Name:  Don't know
> Link :not available
> 
> Serial Number on tag: J798034


Authentic from the Marchesa collection.


----------



## IDGET

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...DCUUCRI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

IDGET said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...DCUUCRI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Welcome to tPF.

The bag looks fine.

In the future, please post authentication requests in the format suggested here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670

It's helpful in searches for seller IDs and/or listings.


----------



## IDGET

Thanks, I will take note of how to post next time.  

I like this site


----------



## PinkBlossom

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic from the Marchesa collection.


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkBlossom said:


> Thank you very much!


You're welcome!


----------



## pinkie1205

PinkBlossom said:


> Hi i bought this white with pink trimming dooney & bourke purse at a local retail store. This is my first D&B bag and was too excited so bought it with no thinking that it might be a fake. Please authenticate. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I don't even know the name of this style either but it's super cute!
> 
> Item Name:  Don't know
> Link :not available
> 
> Serial Number on tag: J798034



That bag is beautiful!


----------



## PinkBlossom

pinkie1205 said:


> That bag is beautiful!


Thank You. I love it very much too. I have been looking for a white coach handbag but couldn't find one within my budget and luckily found a dooney & bourke. The white and pink trimmings is perfect.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Hi, I bought this bag from a local thrift store for $5.00.  I don't know the name (it looks saddle bag like) but the bag says "all weather leather" in the back. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Hi, I bought this bag from a local thrift store for $5.00.  I don't know the name (it looks saddle bag like) but the bag says "all weather leather" in the back. Thanks in advance!


The bag is authentic and a nice find.

I don't know the name of the style but I'll post if I find out anything.


----------



## crystalr199

hello everyone. i have a question if someone could help answer. Im looking into buying a vintage dooney and bourke doctor bag. i found in an antique store. they have a couple different bags. and i examined them i notice that the doctor bag just said brass on the brass buckle and another dooney and bourke said solid brass. is there a difference or can it just say brass? it does have the dooney and bourke tag  inside with a  serial number.


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> hello everyone. i have a question if someone could help answer. Im looking into buying a vintage dooney and bourke doctor bag. i found in an antique store. they have a couple different bags. and i examined them i notice that the doctor bag just said brass on the brass buckle and another dooney and bourke said solid brass. is there a difference or can it just say brass? it does have the dooney and bourke tag  inside with a  serial number.


I believe I've seen both "brass" and "solid brass," but understand that a brass buckle doesn't necessarily prove authenticity.

We need to see pictures of the bag, hardware, interior pockets and tag with serial number to be sure.


----------



## crystalr199

BeenBurned said:


> I believe I've seen both "brass" and "solid brass," but understand that a brass buckle doesn't necessarily prove authenticity.
> 
> We need to see pictures of the bag, hardware, interior pockets and tag with serial number to be sure.


oh ok thanks...i really like it but scared to buy it and then its not real. looks really good. ill see if i can take some photos of it. thanks again


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> hello everyone. i have a question if someone could help answer. Im looking into buying a vintage dooney and bourke doctor bag. i found in an antique store. they have a couple different bags. and i examined them i notice that the doctor bag just said brass on the brass buckle and another dooney and bourke said solid brass. is there a difference or can it just say brass? it does have the dooney and bourke tag  inside with a  serial number.





BeenBurned said:


> I believe I've seen both "brass" and "solid brass," but understand that a brass buckle doesn't necessarily prove authenticity.
> 
> We need to see pictures of the bag, hardware, interior pockets and tag with serial number to be sure.





crystalr199 said:


> oh ok thanks...i really like it but scared to buy it and then its not real. looks really good. ill see if i can take some photos of it. thanks again


If it's any consolation, you'll be entitled to a refund if it's fake even if they have a no refund policy.

Stores are required to authenticate items before putting them on the selling floor so if it's fake, they were in violation.

Again, without seeing it, it's impossible to authenticate but based on your description, it sounds like it might be okay. 

Can you tell them that you want to authenticate it and if you learn it's fake, you'll be bringing it back? I would think that a reputable store wouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## crystalr199

BeenBurned said:


> If it's any consolation, you'll be entitled to a refund if it's fake even if they have a no refund policy.
> 
> Stores are required to authenticate items before putting them on the selling floor so if it's fake, they were in violation.
> 
> Again, without seeing it, it's impossible to authenticate but based on your description, it sounds like it might be okay.
> 
> Can you tell them that you want to authenticate it and if you learn it's fake, you'll be bringing it back? I would think that a reputable store wouldn't have a problem with that.



i think that sounds like a good idea...ill go and see what they say! thanks so much for your time=) i also own two vintage ones so i will put pics up of those to see if authentic thanks!


----------



## crystalr199

hello experts=) help authenticate:
bought at thrift store for $5.00
dont know the name

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2101.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2102.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2105.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2106.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2107.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2108.jpg


----------



## crystalr199

also got this one at a thrift store for $10.00
help authenticate, i dont know the name of this also. sorry=(
thanks alot!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2109.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2110.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2111.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2113.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2114.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2115.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2117.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2118.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2120.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2121.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> also got this one at a thrift store for $10.00
> help authenticate, i dont know the name of this also. sorry=(
> thanks alot!
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2109.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2110.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2111.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2113.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2114.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2115.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2117.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2118.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2120.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2121.jpg


Authentic cavalry bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> hello experts=) help authenticate:
> bought at thrift store for $5.00
> dont know the name
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2101.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2102.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2105.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2106.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2107.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2108.jpg


Authentic drawstring bucket bag.


----------



## crystalr199

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic drawstring bucket bag.


yay thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Hi, I bought this bag from a local thrift store for $5.00.  I don't know the name (it looks saddle bag like) but the bag says "all weather leather" in the back. Thanks in advance!





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic and a nice find.
> 
> I don't know the name of the style but I'll post if I find out anything.


If the measurements are approx. 9" wide x 7" high x 5" deep, it's a small Loden saddle bag (style R66) and original price was $185. 

R86 Loden saddle bag is slightly larger so if the measurements are 10.5" wide x 8.5" high x 3.5" deep, it's that one. Original price on that was $265. 

I got my information from someone who is an encyclopedia of Dooney knowledge. She has written several guides: 
Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather COLORS & PHOTOS!

Dooney & Bourke VINTAGE AWL & Tack Bags PHOTOS Research

Dooney & Bourke GLADSTONE  Collection & PHOTOS

Dooney & Bourke Belt   PHOTOS


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> yay thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

BeenBurned said:


> If the measurements are approx. 9" wide x 7" high x 5" deep, it's a small Loden saddle bag (style R66) and original price was $185.
> 
> R86 Loden saddle bag is slightly larger so if the measurements are 10.5" wide x 8.5" high x 3.5" deep, it's that one. Original price on that was $265.
> 
> I got my information from someone who is an encyclopedia of Dooney knowledge. She has written several guides:
> Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather COLORS & PHOTOS!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke VINTAGE AWL & Tack Bags PHOTOS Research
> 
> Dooney & Bourke GLADSTONE  Collection & PHOTOS
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Belt   PHOTOS



It is the smaller size. Thanks BB! I tried googling but I couldn't find anything that looked like it. I think you are a much better scout!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ilovebuttahbags said:


> It is the smaller size. Thanks BB! I tried googling but I couldn't find anything that looked like it. I think you are a much better scout!


You're welcome.


----------



## crystalr199

hello again experts. bought at another thrift store. dont know the name. thanks for your time!=)

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d1.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d2.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d3.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d4.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d5.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d7.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d6.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d8.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d9.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> hello again experts. bought at another thrift store. dont know the name. thanks for your time!=)
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d1.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d2.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d3.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d4.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d5.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d7.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d6.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d8.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/d9.jpg


It's authentic and the color appears to be French blue, a pretty uncommon color. Nice find. (Sorry but I don't know the style name. I'm not really good with style names.)


----------



## crystalr199

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and the color appears to be French blue, a pretty uncommon color. Nice find. (Sorry but I don't know the style name. I'm not really good with style names.)



thanks a bunch!!!=)


----------



## pazza4sacamain

hello! I am new to this and sort of confused with a "dooney" i purchased on eBay. I have a feeling it is not authentic. To the experts, please help! is it or not? 
Thanks!
http://sites.google.com/site/101sequoias/home/tassel.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

pazza4sacamain said:


> hello! I am new to this and sort of confused with a "dooney" i purchased on eBay. I have a feeling it is not authentic. To the experts, please help! is it or not?
> Thanks!
> http://sites.google.com/site/101sequoias/home/tassel.jpg


Hi. Welcome to tPF. 

The pictures you've posted are of an authentic bag. If that's the actual item you received, you did fine.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

thank you so much! I was a little concerned about the color of the stitching... it appears to be a very bright yellow... a little brighter than what I am used to. I feel so much better now!


----------



## BeenBurned

pazza4sacamain said:


> thank you so much! I was a little concerned about the color of the stitching... it appears to be a very bright yellow... a little brighter than what I am used to. I feel so much better now!


You're welcome.


----------



## cinderlike

Hello,

I need help with these two items, as I am so clueless! I did as much research as I could before I posted here. I found some references to compare and such. Everything seems to be right, but it would be nice to have those more knowledgeable to give me an opinion as to their authenticity. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much. 

#1:

Item Name: Dooney and Bourke IT Pocket Zip Top Bag

Link: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10736 (a discontinued dooney.com link I found)

Photo(s): 

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo6.jpg
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo5.jpg
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo4.jpg
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo3.jpg

#2:

Item Name: Dooney and Bourke Miami (South Beach) Wallet/Coin-Purse

Photo(s): 

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo2.jpg
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo1.jpg
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo.jpg

Thank you again,

Cindy


----------



## BeenBurned

cinderlike said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need help with these two items, as I am so clueless! I did as much research as I could before I posted here. I found some references to compare and such. Everything seems to be right, but it would be nice to have those more knowledgeable to give me an opinion as to their authenticity. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.
> 
> #1:
> 
> Item Name: Dooney and Bourke IT Pocket Zip Top Bag
> 
> Link: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10736 (a discontinued dooney.com link I found)
> 
> Photo(s):
> 
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo6.jpg
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo5.jpg
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo4.jpg
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo3.jpg
> 
> #2:
> 
> Item Name: Dooney and Bourke Miami (South Beach) Wallet/Coin-Purse
> 
> Photo(s):
> 
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo2.jpg
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo1.jpg
> http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x33/cinderlike/photo.jpg
> 
> Thank you again,
> 
> Cindy


You're right. Both are authentic.


----------



## cinderlike

Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it. I wanted to be very sure before I post them for sale. I am not very up-to-speed or knowledgeable when it comes to these kinds of things. 

Thank you again,

Cindy


----------



## BeenBurned

cinderlike said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it. I wanted to be very sure before I post them for sale. I am not very up-to-speed or knowledgeable when it comes to these kinds of things.
> 
> Thank you again,
> 
> Cindy


You're welcome.


----------



## crystalr199

hello=) just bought at a thrift store.vintage...doesn't have a tag inside so im kind of worried. could it still be authentic without a tag?! please help!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2122.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2123.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2124.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2125.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2126.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2127.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2128.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2129.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> hello=) just bought at a thrift store.vintage...doesn't have a tag inside so im kind of worried. could it still be authentic without a tag?! please help!
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2122.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2123.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2124.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2125.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2126.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2127.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2128.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f338/crystal199/DSCN2129.jpg


It's authentic and appears to be in great condition! Nice find.

It's a pre-tag bag, probably from the early 80's. The fob is an older one also.


----------



## crystalr199

beenburned said:


> it's authentic and appears to be in great condition! Nice find.
> 
> It's a pre-tag bag, probably from the early 80's. The fob is an older one also.



yes it great condition! Yay=) $12.00 =)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## crystalr199

beenburned said:


> it's authentic and appears to be in great condition! Nice find.
> 
> It's a pre-tag bag, probably from the early 80's. The fob is an older one also.



thanks again=)


----------



## BeenBurned

crystalr199 said:


> thanks again=)


You're welcome.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

I have a quick question.... can anyone tell me where to post links to ebay's fake dooney listings? I have been trying to report them, but ebay seems not remove the listings in a timely manner, as there are many BIDS in this one auction and even I can tell that it is a fake... 
here is the link, if this is not the right thread, please let me know. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170614623328#ht_1664wt_905Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

pazza4sacamain said:


> I have a quick question.... can anyone tell me where to post links to ebay's fake dooney listings? I have been trying to report them, but ebay seems not remove the listings in a timely manner, as there are many BIDS in this one auction and even I can tell that it is a fake...
> here is the link, if this is not the right thread, please let me know.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170614623328#ht_1664wt_905Thanks!


Unfortunately, Dooney doesn't have a large a following as other brands so as such, I don't believe there's a "funniest, worst Dooney" thread. 

Hopefully after the buyer receives the fake, they'll recognize the lack of quality and have it un-authenticated or will return it to the seller. 

At this point, I think the best we can do is to keep reporting.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

thanks for the info! i guess, i will keep reporting....


----------



## BeenBurned

pazza4sacamain said:


> I have a quick question.... can anyone tell me where to post links to ebay's fake dooney listings? I have been trying to report them, but ebay seems not remove the listings in a timely manner, as there are many BIDS in this one auction and even I can tell that it is a fake...
> here is the link, if this is not the right thread, please let me know.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170614623328#ht_1664wt_905Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, Dooney doesn't have a large a following as other brands so as such, I don't believe there's a "funniest, worst Dooney" thread.
> 
> Hopefully after the buyer receives the fake, they'll recognize the lack of quality and have it un-authenticated or will return it to the seller.
> 
> At this point, I think the best we can do is to keep reporting.





pazza4sacamain said:


> thanks for the info! i guess, i will keep reporting....


Well, there's good news! Our reports were successful. The listing was removed.


----------



## Goldenek

I just received this Dooney that I bought off of eBay and I am a little wary of it being a fake since it looks so different from the other Dooneys I own. Here is the link to the auction: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...cRAOIBU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Here are some pictures that I took myself of the purse, I would be so grateful if someone could authenticate it for me! I'm hoping it's real...

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y224/voodooanthem/Dooney/


----------



## BeenBurned

Goldenek said:


> I just received this Dooney that I bought off of eBay and I am a little wary of it being a fake since it looks so different from the other Dooneys I own. Here is the link to the auction:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...cRAOIBU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Here are some pictures that I took myself of the purse, I would be so grateful if someone could authenticate it for me! I'm hoping it's real...
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y224/voodooanthem/Dooney/


Absolutely authentic. And it's one of the "made in USA" bags, something you rarely see nowadays!

Good find!


----------



## Goldenek

BeenBurned said:


> Absolutely authentic. And it's one of the "made in USA" bags, something you rarely see nowadays!
> 
> Good find!


Thanks! Would you happen to know what year it's from? I have other AWL and this one is just so different, the seller said it was a yellow color but I have a palamino one and I would say this one is more of a wheat color than yellow.


----------



## dooneycollector

Goldenek said:


> Thanks! Would you happen to know what year it's from? I have other AWL and this one is just so different, the seller said it was a yellow color but I have a palamino one and I would say this one is more of a wheat color than yellow.




1991   R99   Medium Essex Bag     color WHEAT


----------



## misxangelgrlx

Hi! I just purchased a Dooney and Bourke Medium AWL Essex Bag in black (the whole bag is black, including the piping). I didn't think much of authenticity (I was just stunned by how pretty it is and now I regret that I didn't research before bidding and now having received the item). The buckle does say solid brass on it. And it seems like it would be authentic from all the ways I've read on how to distinguish it. It has the tag with red and blue stitching Dooney & Bourke, Inc. Made in USA tag and the serial number behind it is A5 453075. Behind the zipper pockets inside the bag, there's a white rectangular sticker that says P25 BL 05433097. From these description details, are you able to tell if it's authentic? I can post pictures if this isn't enough to authenticate the purse.


----------



## misxangelgrlx

misxangelgrlx said:


> Hi! I just purchased a Dooney and Bourke Medium AWL Essex Bag in black (the whole bag is black, including the piping). I didn't think much of authenticity (I was just stunned by how pretty it is and now I regret that I didn't research before bidding and now having received the item). The buckle does say solid brass on it. And it seems like it would be authentic from all the ways I've read on how to distinguish it. It has the tag with red and blue stitching Dooney & Bourke, Inc. Made in USA tag and the serial number behind it is A5 453075. Behind the zipper pockets inside the bag, there's a white rectangular sticker that says P25 BL 05433097. From these description details, are you able to tell if it's authentic? I can post pictures if this isn't enough to authenticate the purse.




I bought the purse off of this seller: 
http://myworld.ebay.com/snow-ball/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


Pictures that I took of my purse:
http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m231/AlbertKo/123/


----------



## BeenBurned

misxangelgrlx said:


> Hi! I just purchased a Dooney and Bourke Medium AWL Essex Bag in black (the whole bag is black, including the piping). I didn't think much of authenticity (I was just stunned by how pretty it is and now I regret that I didn't research before bidding and now having received the item). The buckle does say solid brass on it. And it seems like it would be authentic from all the ways I've read on how to distinguish it. It has the tag with red and blue stitching Dooney & Bourke, Inc. Made in USA tag and the serial number behind it is A5 453075. Behind the zipper pockets inside the bag, there's a white rectangular sticker that says P25 BL 05433097. From these description details, are you able to tell if it's authentic? I can post pictures if this isn't enough to authenticate the purse.





misxangelgrlx said:


> I bought the purse off of this seller:
> http://myworld.ebay.com/snow-ball/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> 
> Pictures that I took of my purse:
> http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m231/AlbertKo/123/


It's authentic and lovely! Congratulations. 

I believe this is the listing you bought and if so, you got a great deal:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-B...597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb3c32645


----------



## salearea

Item: fake (?) signature hobo
Listing number: 170619244538
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b9b30ffa
Comments: fake right?


----------



## BeenBurned

salearea said:


> Item: fake (?) signature hobo
> Listing number: 170619244538
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b9b30ffa
> Comments: fake right?


Yes, it's fake. Dooney NEVER uses signature lining.

ETA: The seller also sold a fake Coach. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-Coach-Backp...758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c3eb4766

I wonder where he's getting his inventory. He mixes.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## salearea

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's fake. Dooney NEVER uses signature lining.
> 
> ETA: The seller also sold a fake Coach.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-Coach-Backp...758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c3eb4766
> 
> I wonder where he's getting his inventory. He mixes.



report please.


----------



## unknown2angels

salearea said:


> report please.



Reported.


----------



## salearea

salearea said:


> Item: fake (?) signature hobo
> Listing number: 170619244538
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b9b30ffa
> Comments: fake right?



Thanks for reporting.


----------



## salearea

unknown2angels said:


> Reported.



Appreciated by myself on behalf of the purse community.


----------



## BeenBurned

salearea said:


> Item: fake (?) signature hobo
> Listing number: 170619244538
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b9b30ffa
> Comments: fake right?





BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's fake. Dooney NEVER uses signature lining.
> 
> ETA: The seller also sold a fake Coach.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-Coach-Backp...758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c3eb4766
> 
> I wonder where he's getting his inventory. He mixes.



Missed adding the seller ID: *university-trading

Do not buy. Mixes authentic and fake. 
*

ETA: This seller sold the AUTHENTIC version of the fake she's selling. You'd think she'd see the difference:

Authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...100?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4001cc4


----------



## nstone4

Hi there!  I was hoping you could take a look at a Dooney & Bourke purse I'm interested in (on Etsy):

Item Name: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Cream and Brown Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 70533452
Seller Name: FirstCityVintage
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7053345...type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/bags_and_purses

Thank you for your time and expertise!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

nstone4 said:


> Hi there!  I was hoping you could take a look at a Dooney & Bourke purse I'm interested in (on Etsy):
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Cream and Brown Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 70533452
> Seller Name: FirstCityVintage
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7053345...type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/bags_and_purses
> 
> Thank you for your time and expertise!!!


It appears to be okay pending a picture with the handles up (so you can see how they're attached.) With the handles faced downward, they're covering important hardware details as well as a picture of the inside and bottom.


----------



## nstone4

BeenBurned said:


> It appears to be okay pending a picture with the handles up (so you can see how they're attached.) With the handles faced downward, they're covering important hardware details as well as a picture of the inside and bottom.



http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714219&image_type=full

http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714220&image_type=full

http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714221&image_type=full

The url again is: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7053345...type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/bags_and_purses

Thanks for taking another look!!


----------



## BeenBurned

nstone4 said:


> http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714219&image_type=full
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714220&image_type=full
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714221&image_type=full
> 
> The url again is: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7053345...type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/bags_and_purses
> 
> Thanks for taking another look!!


I'm not seeing the pictures.


----------



## nstone4

Oops! :3  Sorry- not so used to Etsy...hopefully these work better!


----------



## BeenBurned

nstone4 said:


> http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714219&image_type=full
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714220&image_type=full
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/convos/get_convo_image.php?convo_id=44531195&image_id=11714221&image_type=full
> 
> The url again is: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7053345...type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/bags_and_purses
> 
> Thanks for taking another look!!





nstone4 said:


> Oops! :3  Sorry- not so used to Etsy...hopefully these work better!


Additional pix = authentic.


----------



## nstone4

BeenBurned said:


> Additional pix = authentic.


  Awesome- thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

nstone4 said:


> Awesome- thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## salearea

@been burned: regarding the same seller, this one was fake too, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...H_Handbags&hash=item27b9847f22#ht_13300wt_892


----------



## BeenBurned

salearea said:


> @been burned: regarding the same seller, this one was fake too, right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...H_Handbags&hash=item27b9847f22#ht_13300wt_892


That one appears to be an authentic Gladstone bag but the fob shown in the listing definitely doesn't belong with that bag. (I can't tell whether the fob is authentic or fake from the pics but the bag looks okay.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## salearea

BeenBurned said:


> That one appears to be an authentic Gladstone bag but the fob shown in the listing definitely doesn't belong with that bag. (I can't tell whether the fob is authentic or fake from the pics but the bag looks okay.)



Thanks for the info. Is it correct that some older dooneys don't have the serial tag?


----------



## Shoe Goddess

Hello, I am interested in this Dooney & Bourke Gladstone Handbag on Ebay and was wondering if you could please take a look at it to authenticate. Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!! 

Item Name: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE GLADSTONE SATCHEL LOCK&KEY~EXLT
Item Number: 150582143227
Seller Name: sarahs-mountain-home
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2143227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_650wt_688


----------



## BeenBurned

Shoe Goddess said:


> Hello, I am interested in this Dooney & Bourke Gladstone Handbag on Ebay and was wondering if you could please take a look at it to authentic. Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE GLADSTONE SATCHEL LOCK&KEY~EXLT
> Item Number: 150582143227
> Seller Name: sarahs-mountain-home
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2143227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_650wt_688


It's authentic!


----------



## unknown2angels

Item: Yellow Sara Tote
Listing number:  280648952851
Seller: grietjereuter 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...WH_Handbags&hash=item4157fb2c13#ht_500wt_1156
Comments: I can't tell if it is real or not.

This listing ends Mar 30, 201119:03:36 PDT.

Any opinions welcome.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

unknown2angels said:


> Item: Yellow Sara Tote
> Listing number:  280648952851
> Seller: grietjereuter
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...WH_Handbags&hash=item4157fb2c13#ht_500wt_1156
> Comments: I can't tell if it is real or not.
> 
> This listing ends Mar 30, 201119:03:36 PDT.
> 
> Any opinions welcome.  Thank you in advance.


It's fine.


----------



## unknown2angels

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.



Wow!  Thank you so much for the very speedy reply!  I feel much better about the bag now.


----------



## BeenBurned

unknown2angels said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much for the very speedy reply!  I feel much better about the bag now.


You're welcome.


----------



## 8823

Hi, I am interested in this Dooney & Bourke bag on Ebay and was wondering if you could please take a look at it to authenticate. Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!! 

Item: Dooney & Bourke Medium Plaza Navy Shoulder Bag New USA
Listing number: 160564025767
Seller: robbin_22
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M..._WH_Handbags&hash=item25625c99a7#ht_554wt_698
Comments:


----------



## BeenBurned

8823 said:


> Hi, I am interested in this Dooney & Bourke bag on Ebay and was wondering if you could please take a look at it to authenticate. Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Medium Plaza Navy Shoulder Bag New USA
> Listing number: 160564025767
> Seller: robbin_22
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-M..._WH_Handbags&hash=item25625c99a7#ht_554wt_698
> Comments:


It's an authentic kilty bag.


----------



## 8823

Wow, very fast response.   Thanks a million!!!1


----------



## BeenBurned

8823 said:


> Wow, very fast response.   Thanks a million!!!1


You're welcome.


----------



## 8823

Hi, Can you please help me authenticate another one? Thanks again!! 

Item: Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather Shoulder Bag New
Listing number: 260757826291
Seller: sewallranch
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb660aaf3#ht_500wt_949


----------



## BeenBurned

8823 said:


> Hi, Can you please help me authenticate another one? Thanks again!!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather Shoulder Bag New
> Listing number: 260757826291
> Seller: sewallranch
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb660aaf3#ht_500wt_949


Authentic.


----------



## 8823

Thanks again!!! you ROCK!


----------



## BeenBurned

8823 said:


> Thanks again!!! you ROCK!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## 8823

Hi, Can you please help me authenticate the following one? Thanks!! 

Item: NWOT DOONEY & BOURKE BROWN MONOGRAM ZIP HANDBAG Sz S
Listing number: 320675831725
Seller: kodaco123 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...31725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4474wt_1051


----------



## BeenBurned

8823 said:


> Hi, Can you please help me authenticate the following one? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: NWOT DOONEY & BOURKE BROWN MONOGRAM ZIP HANDBAG Sz S
> Listing number: 320675831725
> Seller: kodaco123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...31725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4474wt_1051


Authentic.


----------



## 8823

Hi, Can you please help me authenticate the following one? Thanks!! 

Item: Brand New Dooney & Bourke
Listing number: 190517291002
Seller:cdgaine 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Doone..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5bb727fa#ht_595wt_932


----------



## BeenBurned

8823 said:


> Hi, Can you please help me authenticate the following one? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Brand New Dooney & Bourke
> Listing number: 190517291002
> Seller:cdgaine
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Doone..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5bb727fa#ht_595wt_932


So far, it looks okay but a picture of the inside and lining would be helpful.

Consider the recent neg feedback the seller received concerning fee circumvention. IMO, ethical sellers don't do that.


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item vintage dooney (no tag?)
Seller universitytrading
Item. 170627061719
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...H_Handbags&hash=item27ba2a57d7#ht_12201wt_922


----------



## BeenBurned

Texaspurselove said:


> Item vintage dooney (no tag?)
> Seller universitytrading
> Item. 170627061719
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-S...H_Handbags&hash=item27ba2a57d7#ht_12201wt_922


Absolutely authentic and appears to be in near-perfect condition.

It's a "pre-tag" bag and even has the older style fob.


----------



## Texaspurselove

BeenBurned said:


> Absolutely authentic and appears to be in near-perfect condition.
> 
> It's a "pre-tag" bag and even has the older style fob.




Thank you! Such a lovely bag. I shall bid!


----------



## BeenBurned

Texaspurselove said:


> Thank you! Such a lovely bag. I shall bid!


You're welcome.


----------



## Lanell

I have never seen a fake Dooney with the red, white and blue label on the inside with a serial number.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lanell said:


> I have never seen a fake Dooney with the red, white and blue label on the inside with a serial number.


Yes, there are red, white and blue tags in fakes. Some are blank on the back and others have serial numbers. The serial numbers have the wrong font, wrong combination of alpha-numeric characters and the fabric tags have the wrong texture. 

Remember, anything can be copied. Anything the designers can make, the fakers can copy.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: VINTAGE, DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK & TAN LEATHER PURSE
Listing number:  120709983438
Seller:  0326.p.cat 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item1c1ae02cce
Comments: 
Thinking of bidding on this - what do you think.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item: VINTAGE, DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK & TAN LEATHER PURSE
> Listing number:  120709983438
> Seller:  0326.p.cat
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item1c1ae02cce
> Comments:
> Thinking of bidding on this - what do you think.  Thanks in advance!



It's fine.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


 

Thanks for you help!!  you guys rock!!


----------



## Lanell

BeenBurned said:


> So far, it looks okay but a picture of the inside and lining would be helpful.
> 
> Consider the recent neg feedback the seller received concerning fee circumvention. IMO, ethical sellers don't do that.


 
Try emailing and asking her for more photos, particularly of the inside and the tag front and back. I sell on ebay and only sell authentic so I am always happy to send more photos. All reputable sellers should be willing to do that for you.


----------



## Lanell

jjgvintage said:


> Item: VINTAGE, DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK & TAN LEATHER PURSE
> Listing number: 120709983438
> Seller: 0326.p.cat
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item1c1ae02cce
> Comments:
> Thinking of bidding on this - what do you think. Thanks in advance!


 

I have that exact bag! You will never wear it out and it is authentic no doubts.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Lanell

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, there are red, white and blue tags in fakes. Some are blank on the back and others have serial numbers. The serial numbers have the wrong font, wrong combination of alpha-numeric characters and the fabric tags have the wrong texture.
> 
> Remember, anything can be copied. Anything the designers can make, the fakers can copy.


 

Great to know. I just bought 6 new Dooneys and not sure on two of them...I refuse to list them on ebay until I know for sure. These are fabric bags (never seen this style in the Dooney line) and they are not lined?? I find it hard to believe that Dooney would leave a white canvas type interior on a bag? Anyone seen that? I will try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lanell

One more question on the newer Dooneys...are they also making knock off registration cards? The two I am in doubts about being real have the cards in the pockets of them. Shouldn't the card serial number be the same as on the tag? The registration cards have no serial number...never seen that before.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lanell said:


> Great to know. I just bought 6 new Dooneys and not sure on two of them...I refuse to list them on ebay until I know for sure. These are fabric bags (never seen this style in the Dooney line) and they are not lined?? I find it hard to believe that Dooney would leave a white canvas type interior on a bag? Anyone seen that? I will try to post some pics tomorrow.


It's impossible to authenticate an item based on a description.


Lanell said:


> One more question on the newer Dooneys...are they also making knock off registration cards? The two I am in doubts about being real have the cards in the pockets of them. Shouldn't the card serial number be the same as on the tag? The registration cards have no serial number...never seen that before.


Anything can be faked. 

If the card ha the original registration card, the r_egistration number_ on the card should match the same number on the _white sticky label_ that is usually inside the pocket. It is not the serial number that should match.

Also, sometimes cards may become separated from the wallet or bag that originally held them and if that happens, they may be misplaced into a different bag. In that case, numbers won't match.


----------



## abcscott

Item Name: Grafica "Shiny It" (1) and the second bag, unknown
Link: none

I found these two Dooney and Bourke handbags at a local thrift store.  I need some help verifying that these are indeed authentic Dooneys.  I am new to the Dooney and Bourke scene, so any help would be very much appreciated.

One I know is part of the IT line, the other is unknown to me (it is beautiful white leather with a paisley design inside).  I will post a link to pics of both bags here.  I hope I have included enough detail for each... the it bag, the inside, zipper, handle and general overview and for the white bag, the inside, the bottom hardware, duck fob and general overview.  I have included photos of each bag's inside tag featuring the serial and "dooney and bourke".

http://alexandriascott.shutterfly.com/1737

Thanks in advance!

PS- I hope this link works for you... I do not have a flikr account, and the photos were too big to post directly.  Please let me know if you have trouble.


----------



## unknown2angels

abcscott said:


> Item Name: Grafica "Shiny It" (1) and the second bag, unknown
> Link: none
> 
> I found these two Dooney and Bourke handbags at a local thrift store.  I need some help verifying that these are indeed authentic Dooneys.  I am new to the Dooney and Bourke scene, so any help would be very much appreciated.
> 
> One I know is part of the IT line, the other is unknown to me (it is beautiful white leather with a paisley design inside).  I will post a link to pics of both bags here.  I hope I have included enough detail for each... the it bag, the inside, zipper, handle and general overview and for the white bag, the inside, the bottom hardware, duck fob and general overview.  I have included photos of each bag's inside tag featuring the serial and "dooney and bourke".
> 
> http://alexandriascott.shutterfly.com/1737
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS- I hope this link works for you... I do not have a flikr account, and the photos were too big to post directly.  Please let me know if you have trouble.



It says that I have to have a shutterfly account to view it.


----------



## abcscott

unknown2angels said:


> It says that I have to have a shutterfly account to view it.



Thanks for trying... I am trying to setup a flickr account right now and will post link when I get it up.


----------



## abcscott

abcscott said:


> Thanks for trying... I am trying to setup a flickr account right now and will post link when I get it up.



I was able to complete the setup of my Flickr account and have successfully posted the necessary pics.  Please let me know if you have trouble with these images. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/20195430@N05/sets/72157626404776901/

Thank you again!!


----------



## BeenBurned

abcscott said:


> I was able to complete the setup of my Flickr account and have successfully posted the necessary pics.  Please let me know if you have trouble with these images.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20195430@N05/sets/72157626404776901/
> 
> Thank you again!!


Both are authentic. 

The white one is an IT bucket bag.

I'm not sure of the collection that the other is from. 

Nice finds.


----------



## abcscott

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.
> 
> The white one is an IT bucket bag.
> 
> I'm not sure of the collection that the other is from.
> 
> Nice finds.


That is wonderful news!  Thank you for your help!!
ABCS


----------



## BeenBurned

abcscott said:


> That is wonderful news!  Thank you for your help!!
> ABCS


You're very welcome.


----------



## rkg2004

*Any thoughts on the item or experience with this seller?*

Item:  NWT DOONEY & BOURKE CHAMPOSA FAIRFIELD BLACK TOTE C1751
Listing #: 160572295771
Seller:  57paulgold
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160572295771&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

rkg2004 said:


> *Any thoughts on the item or experience with this seller?*
> 
> Item:  NWT DOONEY & BOURKE CHAMPOSA FAIRFIELD BLACK TOTE C1751
> Listing #: 160572295771
> Seller:  57paulgold
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160572295771&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## bluelans

hello everyone I'm newcomer!


----------



## BeenBurned

bluelans said:


> hello everyone I'm newcomer!


Hi and welcome!


----------



## DenaMarie

Grace123 said:


> I agree. The metal plate is pretty standard on a lot of the croco bags I've seen.


 Beautiful bag, good luck with it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## DenaMarie

bluelans said:


> hello everyone I'm newcomer!


 Hello as well!  I am a newbie as well.  Happy Spring


----------



## BerryWriter

I saw this for sale for $40 and couldn't resist. I believe it's real and would be considered vintage? I'm not sure though. It's not an Ebay purchase so I have no listing info. Hope these are enough pics:


----------



## BeenBurned

BerryWriter said:


> I saw this for sale for $40 and couldn't resist. I believe it's real and would be considered vintage? I'm not sure though. It's not an Ebay purchase so I have no listing info. Hope these are enough pics:


It's authentic and probably from the mid-late 80's.


----------



## BerryWriter

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and probably from the mid-late 80's.



Thanks BB!!


----------



## BeenBurned

BerryWriter said:


> Thanks BB!!


You're welcome. Nice find.


----------



## rynrinoa

Please help me authenticate this bag.. Im planning to buy it but stll in doubt of its authenticity though seller claims it is authentic.. Help! thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-DOONEY-SIG...076?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adfc57fa4


----------



## BeenBurned

rynrinoa said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.. Im planning to buy it but stll in doubt of its authenticity though seller claims it is authentic.. Help! thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-DOONEY-SIG...076?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adfc57fa4


It's authentic.


----------



## rynrinoa

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks very much! Such a big help!


----------



## BeenBurned

rynrinoa said:


> Thanks very much! Such a big help!


You're welcome.


----------



## Louis_Love

Hello!  

Friend found this at a garage sale for $1.00.  It feels pretty good and seems to match the numbers and the time frame, around 1994? 

Please let me know what you think of authenticity!!! Took the pictures myself, so if any other ones needed please let me know. 

Also, IF it is real can you please tell me the name and color of this bag?  I found it online and said to be a zip top buckle? 

Thanks in advance!!!! 

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff402/Louis_Lover1/


----------



## BeenBurned

Louis_Love said:


> Hello!
> 
> Friend found this at a garage sale for $1.00.  It feels pretty good and seems to match the numbers and the time frame, around 1994?
> 
> Please let me know what you think of authenticity!!! Took the pictures myself, so if any other ones needed please let me know.
> 
> Also, IF it is real can you please tell me the name and color of this bag?  I found it online and said to be a zip top buckle?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!
> 
> http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff402/Louis_Lover1/


Only $1? Great find!

It's authentic. The style is a zip top (white label in pic #4) and the color is navy. (Trim color is British tan.)


----------



## Louis_Love

BeenBurned said:


> Only $1? Great find!
> 
> It's authentic. The style is a zip top (white label in pic #4) and the color is navy. (Trim color is British tan.)



Yes, she got it for $1.00! Main reason we questioned was because it was so cheap, even tho it looked and felt good. 

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Louis_Love said:


> Yes, she got it for $1.00! Main reason we questioned was because it was so cheap, even tho it looked and felt good.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!


You're welcome.


----------



## brittmurg

could you please authenticate this dooney & bourke for me?? 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/62000198@N02/5668235037/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62000198@N02/5668237851/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62000198@N02/5668810552/in/photostream/


----------



## BeenBurned

brittmurg said:


> could you please authenticate this dooney & bourke for me??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62000198@N02/5668235037/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62000198@N02/5668237851/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62000198@N02/5668810552/in/photostream/


It's authentic and from the Marchesa collection.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Odysseygal2

http://www.listia.com/auction/1725704


I am wondering if you all could take a peek at this auction and give me your opinion on the Black leather Dooney and Bourke bag.. and whether its Authentic or not. thanks so much for your time.. I greatly appreciates it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Odysseygal2 said:


> http://www.listia.com/auction/1725704
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you all could take a peek at this auction and give me your opinion on the Black leather Dooney and Bourke bag.. and whether its Authentic or not. thanks so much for your time.. I greatly appreciates it.


It looks like the listing was already removed. 

In the future, please post the seller ID also so we can look at the seller's other items as well as to see if a removed listing might have been relisted.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Canvas Medium Sac Hobo Handbag
Listing number: 130513153910
Seller: mr.douglas64
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130513153910&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I'd like to bid on this. What do you think?
Also, any idea of year? or style name?

Thanks so much - always appreciate your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Canvas Medium Sac Hobo Handbag
> Listing number: 130513153910
> Seller: mr.douglas64
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130513153910&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I'd like to bid on this. What do you think?
> Also, any idea of year? or style name?
> 
> Thanks so much - always appreciate your help.


It's authentic but I don't know the name or age. It's some type of sac. 

Hopefully, someone else will be familiar wtih the style.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name or age. It's some type of sac.
> 
> Hopefully, someone else will be familiar wtih the style.


 

Thanks!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## bojangles2011

ITEM: FROM EBAY SITE: I Won this item* 
DOONEY & BOURKE BLUE SIGNATURE SHOULDER SAC $175

LISTING #  *Item number:250810858149

Seller:*ram143*

LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SvFeX34%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
*

PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE as I personally suspected that this is FAKE ...
*


----------



## BeenBurned

bojangles2011 said:


> ITEM: FROM EBAY SITE: I Won this item*
> DOONEY & BOURKE BLUE SIGNATURE SHOULDER SAC $175
> 
> LISTING #  *Item number:250810858149
> 
> Seller:*ram143*
> 
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SvFeX34%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE as I personally suspected that this is FAKE ...
> *


It's an authentic shoulder sac. 

Why do you suspect it's fake?


----------



## bojangles2011

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic shoulder sac.
> 
> Why do you suspect it's fake?


I just got the item but it seems that the zipper near the leather pocket  WRITTEN YKK. There is no leather strap and please Educate me . Do most Dooney and Bourke comes with a leather tag engraved dooney and bourke. Since this one doesnt have it. 

Thanks been burned for your reply? I appreciate it


----------



## bojangles2011

There's no leather strap on the zipper and it has YKK letters written in it .


----------



## BeenBurned

bojangles2011 said:


> ITEM: FROM EBAY SITE: I Won this item*
> DOONEY & BOURKE BLUE SIGNATURE SHOULDER SAC $175
> 
> LISTING #  *Item number:250810858149
> 
> Seller:*ram143*
> 
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SvFeX34%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> *
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE as I personally suspected that this is FAKE ...
> *





BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic shoulder sac.
> 
> Why do you suspect it's fake?





bojangles2011 said:


> I just got the item but it seems that the zipper near the leather pocket  WRITTEN YKK. There is no leather strap and please Educate me . Do most Dooney and Bourke comes with a leather tag engraved dooney and bourke. Since this one doesnt have it.
> 
> Thanks been burned for your reply? I appreciate it





bojangles2011 said:


> There's no leather strap on the zipper and it has YKK letters written in it .


This is the correct construction for this item. When you say "no leather strap," I assume you mean that you think it should have a leather zipper pull on the interior pocket, right? 

This bag may be an older version of the shoulder sac, as I have a picture (see attached) with the same zipper pull. Also, Dooney makes some bags with slight variations for different selling venues. THey may make slight changes for QVC and/or department store exclusives. Sometimes certain factories might use a slightly different zipper than another. 

Your bag looks fine and is just different from those that are currently being sold in the discount department stores. 

Here's another current listing showing the same zipper as your bag has and I've attached a picture of a bag I purchased about 5 years ago.
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-S...207?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5c4d7d27


----------



## bojangles2011

Thank you so much. You have been very helpful. 5 STARS for you


----------



## BeenBurned

bojangles2011 said:


> Thank you so much. You have been very helpful. 5 STARS for you


You're welcome. I'm happy to be able to reassure you.


----------



## brittmurg

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and from the Marchesa collection.


thank you so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

brittmurg said:


> thank you so much!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## RaeBee

Hi- Please help authenticate this Dooney and Bourke giraffe safari bag. I'm dying for one of these, but have seen listings with different fabric linings (some are pink tweedy and others are red). Are they both legit linings? I don't know enough about D&B to know and they have discontinued this model.

Item: Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Print Purse/satchel
Listing #:260778495209
Seller: keycruiser89
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Giraffe-Print-Purse-satchel-/260778495209

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

RaeBee said:


> Hi- Please help authenticate this Dooney and Bourke giraffe safari bag. I'm dying for one of these, but have seen listings with different fabric linings (some are pink tweedy and others are red). Are they both legit linings? I don't know enough about D&B to know and they have discontinued this model.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Print Purse/satchel
> Listing #:260778495209
> Seller: keycruiser89
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Giraffe-Print-Purse-satchel-/260778495209
> 
> Thanks so much!


Yikes, I don't recommend *keycruiser89*. (See my opinion following the Dooney authentication.)

Ideally, there should be more pictures in the listing but based on the pics that are there, it's okay. Giraffe bags are made with both red and tweed fabric linings. 

But *keycruiser89 *doesn't know the items she sells and has authenticity disclaimers in all the listings. Seller has fake Prada, fake D&G, a fake Coach and several other bags, some of which might be okay, others blatant fakes and all with her "opinions" of the authenticity or un-authenticity of them.


----------



## RaeBee

Thanks BeenBurned. I've wondered about that with ebay sellers who claim they're not sure (or pretty sure) the bag is authentic. Always makes me suspicious, along with the lack of clear pics. Good to know that giraffe bags can have either lining, tho.

Think I'll pass on this one and wait for another with a bit more info provided.


----------



## BeenBurned

RaeBee said:


> Thanks BeenBurned. I've wondered about that with ebay sellers who claim they're not sure (or pretty sure) the bag is authentic. Always makes me suspicious, along with the lack of clear pics. Good to know that giraffe bags can have either lining, tho.
> 
> Think I'll pass on this one and wait for another with a bit more info provided.


You're welcome. I think it's a good idea to wait for a better one. Sellers are supposed to know their items are authentic or they can't list them.


----------



## rkg2004

Any ideas about this one:

Item#: 330556618736
Seller:  got2havethis
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330556618736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

rkg2004 said:


> Any ideas about this one:
> 
> Item#: 330556618736
> Seller:  got2havethis
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330556618736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Authentic.


----------



## Scarlett115

I received a used D&B bag that I think may be an IT bag, but not sure.  It's black with a multi-colored logo print, rainbow zipper, tan leather trim, about 11" x 6", 8 1/2" drop, and has two buckled pockets on the front and one on each end.  The lining is light blue and there is an inside zipped pocket and a cell phone pocket, there is a beige tag with "Dooney & Bourke, Inc." in blue with a round square around it, with "J149069" on the back of the tag.  There is also a leather tag sewn in that says "Dooney & Bourke" , and a leather strap with a clip inside for keys. All the hardware is brass and the stitching all matches. Please let me know what you think.  Thank you!

The reason I'm not sure it's real is because there is no duck logo.  Are they in all the bags?


----------



## BeenBurned

Scarlett115 said:


> I received a used D&B bag that I think may be an IT bag, but not sure.  It's black with a multi-colored logo print, rainbow zipper, tan leather trim, about 11" x 6", 8 1/2" drop, and has two buckled pockets on the front and one on each end.  The lining is light blue and there is an inside zipped pocket and a cell phone pocket, there is a beige tag with "Dooney & Bourke, Inc." in blue with a round square around it, with "J149069" on the back of the tag.  There is also a leather tag sewn in that says "Dooney & Bourke" , and a leather strap with a clip inside for keys. All the hardware is brass and the stitching all matches. Please let me know what you think.  Thank you!
> 
> The reason I'm not sure it's real is because there is no duck logo.  Are they in all the bags?


Generally, we can't authenticate based on a description because anything can be faked so we need to see pictures of the item.

That said, based on your description, the bag does _sound_ like an authentic Dooney IT bag. The original IT bags didn't have duck fobs. Some had pink enameled heart fobs, either as separate attachments or as zipper pulls.


----------



## Scarlett115

Thanks for your reply.  I had tried to attach photos, but I couldn't get it to work for some reason. I'll keep trying though.

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Scarlett115 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I had tried to attach photos, but I couldn't get it to work for some reason. I'll keep trying though.
> 
> Thank you.


If your pictures are too big, they won't work as attachments. You can use Photobucket (or another photo hosting site) and upload the pictures to there.

Then copy and paste the "IMG" link in the post.


----------



## Scarlett115

BeenBurned said:


> If your pictures are too big, they won't work as attachments. You can use Photobucket (or another photo hosting site) and upload the pictures to there.
> 
> Then copy and paste the "IMG" link in the post.


 
Thanks for the help.  Here are the links:


----------



## BeenBurned

Scarlett115 said:


> Thanks for the help.  Here are the links:


It's called an IT pocket zip top and it's authentic. Original retail was $215.


----------



## Scarlett115

BeenBurned said:


> It's called an IT pocket zip top and it's authentic. Original retail was $215.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Scarlett115 said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item Name (if you know it):  Dooney - Medium Valerie
Link (if available):  http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-1105/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail

Comments:  I was think of buying this Dooney.  Can you tell me if it's authentic?  Is this site for real?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  Dooney - Medium Valerie
> Link (if available):  http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-1105/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail
> 
> Comments:  I was think of buying this Dooney.  Can you tell me if it's authentic?  Is this site for real?
> 
> Thanks so much.


I don't recommend buying from a website that doesn't show pictures of the actual items they're selling. Their site shows just 1 or 2 pictures of each item and the pictures are stolen stock photos lifted from the Dooney site.

Without actual pictures, there's no way to know what you'll receive.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> I don't recommend buying from a website that doesn't show pictures of the actual items they're selling. Their site shows just 1 or 2 pictures of each item and the pictures are stolen stock photos lifted from the Dooney site.
> 
> Without actual pictures, there's no way to know what you'll receive.


 

Good point.  Thanks so much for the advice.  I think they sell on eBay too.  But the one I wanted wasn't on there.  I think they only show 1 pic on there too of the other dooneys they have for sale.   I'll take your advice to heart.  Thanks.  You guys ROCK!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Good point.  Thanks so much for the advice.  I think they sell on eBay too.  But the one I wanted wasn't on there.  I think they only show 1 pic on there too of the other dooneys they have for sale.   I'll take your advice to heart.  Thanks.  You guys ROCK!


You're welcome.


----------



## withloveallie

Hi,
could you help me authenticate this vintage Dooney & Bourke? It doesn't have a label but I think the purse is from the "pre-label" era.  
Seller: watersidelane
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...86709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3040wt_1139

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

withloveallie said:


> Hi,
> could you help me authenticate this vintage Dooney & Bourke? It doesn't have a label but I think the purse is from the "pre-label" era.
> Seller: watersidelane
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...86709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3040wt_1139
> 
> thanks!


It's an authentic Gladstone. it's possible that it's a pre-tag vintage item but there are a couple of other possibilities.

1. Seller just might not be showing the tag
2. In the "olden" days, bags from the outlets had the tags cut out. Often, all you'd see would be the string remnants but would be hanging out from where the tag was removed. 

Subsequently, instead of trying to cut the tag out, they snipped the tag so there would be a vertical cut. This was to indicate that the bag came from the Dooney outlet. 

Currently, the tags aren't removed or snipped but Dooney does have records of serial numbers and they know which items are outlet purchases. Those items, although virtually perfect (usually), do not carry a warranty.


----------



## oraange

Item: Norfolk Satchel, I think
Listing number: ?
Seller: sleepysmokey "top rated seller"
Link:  eBay auction here
Comments: I'm pretty confidant it is real but I'd like some reassurance. I'd also like to know if anyone could describe the green color because the pictures make it look dark military green whereas other places make it look emerald green. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

oraange said:


> Item: Norfolk Satchel, I think
> Listing number: ?
> Seller: sleepysmokey "top rated seller"
> Link:  eBay auction here
> Comments: I'm pretty confidant it is real but I'd like some reassurance. I'd also like to know if anyone could describe the green color because the pictures make it look dark military green whereas other places make it look emerald green. Thanks!


It's an authentic Norfolk bag. 

The color is not emerald. I believe the official name of the color is/was forest and it's probably most accurately depicted in the last picture (showing as 2 of 18 if you click on it.)


----------



## oraange

Thank you for the fast response!

edit: oh and I'd also like to see if this one is real:

Item: ?
Listing number: ?
Seller: duluthdeals
Link:  right here 
Comments: This one is less obvious and I have no idea if its real or the type.


----------



## katev

Item: D&B Crossbody Satchel
Listing number: NA
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $10
Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/D_B Crossbody Satchel/
Comments: This is my first D&B bag and I am not even sure what to look for so let me know if you need any additional pictures. If it is authentic, please share any info you have about the bag (name, number, date of manufacture, type of leather, retail price, name of colors, any info you have!) Thank you!


----------



## katev

Item: D&B mini purse
Listing number: NA 
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $3
Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/D_B Mini Purse/
Comments: While I was buying my first D&B bag I decided to buy my first accessory! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

oraange said:


> Thank you for the fast response!
> 
> edit: oh and I'd also like to see if this one is real:
> 
> Item: ?
> Listing number: ?
> Seller: duluthdeals
> Link:  right here
> Comments: This one is less obvious and I have no idea if its real or the type.


Authentic cavalry bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: D&B Crossbody Satchel
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $10
> Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/D_B Crossbody Satchel/
> Comments: This is my first D&B bag and I am not even sure what to look for so let me know if you need any additional pictures. If it is authentic, please share any info you have about the bag (name, number, date of manufacture, type of leather, retail price, name of colors, any info you have!) Thank you!


It's authentic and I believe it's called a doctor's satchel. (Not sure of the "official" name.)

It's made of AWL (all weather leather) and the color is bone with British tan trim. I don't know the original price. 

Does it have either a red, white and blue tag with a serial number on the back of the tag? Or are there the remnants of a tag where it may have been removed? 

(In the olden days, Dooney used to try to remove the r/w/b tags from outlet bags so often, there were some strings sticking out and only a small portion of the tag would remain where it once was. Subsequently, instead of cutting the tag out, they'd snip the tag. 

Outlet bags aren't returnable nor covered under warranty so this was their way of indicating that a bag came from the outlet.)

Currently, they don't cut or remove tags but they know (by the serial number) where the bag came from.

If there's no evidence of a tag, the bag may have been pre-mid-80's, before the time Dooney put tags into their bags.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: D&B mini purse
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $3
> Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/D_B Mini Purse/
> Comments: While I was buying my first D&B bag I decided to buy my first accessory! Thanks in advance for your help!


It's authentic from the IT collection. I'm sorry but I don't know the name of the style. 

The IT collection is made of fabric that is coated with PVC, making it protected against soil and moisture. The original IT collection had multi-colored zippers, as your coin purse has.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I believe it's called a doctor's satchel. (Not sure of the "official" name.)
> 
> It's made of AWL (all weather leather) and the color is bone with British tan trim. I don't know the original price.
> 
> Does it have either a red, white and blue tag with a serial number on the back of the tag? Or are there the remnants of a tag where it may have been removed?
> 
> (In the olden days, Dooney used to try to remove the r/w/b tags from outlet bags so often, there were some strings sticking out and only a small portion of the tag would remain where it once was. Subsequently, instead of cutting the tag out, they'd snip the tag.
> 
> Outlet bags aren't returnable nor covered under warranty so this was their way of indicating that a bag came from the outlet.)
> 
> Currently, they don't cut or remove tags but they know (by the serial number) where the bag came from.
> 
> If there's no evidence of a tag, the bag may have been pre-mid-80's, before the time Dooney put tags into their bags.


 
Thanks! I didn't notice a tag, where should I look for the tag? Any idea how old it is?


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic from the IT collection. I'm sorry but I don't know the name of the style.
> 
> The IT collection is made of fabric that is coated with PVC, making it protected against soil and moisture. The original IT collection had multi-colored zippers, as your coin purse has.


 
Thanks, it's really cute!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thanks! I didn't notice a tag, where should I look for the tag? Any idea how old it is?


You're welcome. 

The tag would probably be along the upper edge of the bag sewn under the trim. 

Here's a listing that shows the tag. http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-Large-D...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bb925513

But if your bag was pre-tag (before mid-80's I believe), it wouldn't have one. 


katev said:


> Thanks, it's really cute!


You're welcome.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I believe it's called a doctor's satchel. (Not sure of the "official" name.)
> 
> It's made of AWL (all weather leather) and the color is bone with British tan trim. I don't know the original price.
> 
> Does it have either a red, white and blue tag with a serial number on the back of the tag? Or are there the remnants of a tag where it may have been removed?
> 
> (In the olden days, Dooney used to try to remove the r/w/b tags from outlet bags so often, there were some strings sticking out and only a small portion of the tag would remain where it once was. Subsequently, instead of cutting the tag out, they'd snip the tag.
> 
> Outlet bags aren't returnable nor covered under warranty so this was their way of indicating that a bag came from the outlet.)
> 
> Currently, they don't cut or remove tags but they know (by the serial number) where the bag came from.
> 
> If there's no evidence of a tag, the bag may have been pre-mid-80's, before the time Dooney put tags into their bags.


 
There is a red, white, and blue tag - I totally missed it! The number on the back reads "B6" (or "86") followed by a space and then "836467"

Is D&B like Coach in that they make a made for outlet line of bags and a boutique line? Can you tell if this was a boutique bag or made for the outlet?


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> There is a red, white, and blue tag - I totally missed it! The number on the back reads "B6" (or "86") followed by a space and then "836467"
> 
> Is D&B like Coach in that they make a made for outlet line of bags and a boutique line? Can you tell if this was a boutique bag or made for the outlet?


I don't believe they have MFF items as Coach does but they do make exclusive colors and ensemble items for QVC and eventually, those items find their way to the outlet, probably when supply is depleted enough that they don't have enough to meet potential demand. 

Dooney outlets, unlike Coach, might also have irregulars where the colors (on multi-color items) may have bled, items might have color transfer, missed stitches, etc. 

Because your bag does have a red, white and blue tag, it was made after 1985 or 1986 since that's when the rwb tags were first used. 

But Dooney serial numbers don't have date codes so you can't identify when it was made. 

The letter at the beginning of the serial number indicates the country of manufacture.

C = Costa Rica
H and K = China
I = Italy
M = Mexico
A and B = United States

There may be other country codes too but I don't know what they are.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe they have MFF items as Coach does but they do make exclusive colors and ensemble items for QVC and eventually, those items find their way to the outlet, probably when supply is depleted enough that they don't have enough to meet potential demand.
> 
> Dooney outlets, unlike Coach, might also have irregulars where the colors (on multi-color items) may have bled, items might have color transfer, missed stitches, etc.
> 
> Because your bag does have a red, white and blue tag, it was made after 1985 or 1986 since that's when the rwb tags were first used.
> 
> But Dooney serial numbers don't have date codes so you can't identify when it was made.
> 
> The letter at the beginning of the serial number indicates the country of manufacture.
> 
> C = Costa Rica
> H and K = China
> I = Italy
> M = Mexico
> A and B = United States
> 
> There may be other country codes too but I don't know what they are.


 
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## nstone4

Hi there!  I was hoping you would be able to take a look at this wallet and let me know if it is authentic?

Item name: Large Vintage Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Wallet
Item number: 75897284
Seller: Sailorsandstuff
http://www.etsy.com/listing/7589728...&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=&show_panel=true

Thank you for your time!


----------



## sginter

Item: LADIES WOMENS HANDBAG PURSE DOONEY& BOURKE GIRAFFE PRNT
Listing number:220793173445
Seller: canuconacon
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1191wt_932
Comments: Seller admits they know nothing of high-end handbags, and the purse isn't a design I recognize from Dooney, but its a giraffe print bag and I've wanted one since they first came out. The pics that are on the listing aren't the best, but I purchased it because it was exactly what I wanted, and I will be happy no matter if its a real Dooney or not. Would just be nice to know. Thanks ladies


----------



## BeenBurned

nstone4 said:


> Hi there!  I was hoping you would be able to take a look at this wallet and let me know if it is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Large Vintage Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Wallet
> Item number: 75897284
> Seller: Sailorsandstuff
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7589728...&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=&show_panel=true
> 
> Thank you for your time!


It's fake.

There are very few items where Dooney used braiding and this isn't one of them. They never trimmed flaps on bags or wallets with braid. 

Please report the listing if there's a "report" link on Etsy.


----------



## nstone4

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> There are very few items where Dooney used braiding and this isn't one of them. They never trimmed flaps on bags or wallets with braid.
> 
> Please report the listing if there's a "report" link on Etsy.



Thanks for replying so quickly- I really appreciate your help!  I just reported the wallet.  Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

sginter said:


> Item: LADIES WOMENS HANDBAG PURSE DOONEY& BOURKE GIRAFFE PRNT
> Listing number:220793173445
> Seller: canuconacon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1191wt_932
> Comments: Seller admits they know nothing of high-end handbags, and the purse isn't a design I recognize from Dooney, but its a giraffe print bag and I've wanted one since they first came out. The pics that are on the listing aren't the best, but I purchased it because it was exactly what I wanted, and I will be happy no matter if its a real Dooney or not. Would just be nice to know. Thanks ladies


The giraffe bag is fake. Although they make giraffe bags, this is not D&B style, fake hardware, and it doesn't look like real leather either.


----------



## BeenBurned

nstone4 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly- I really appreciate your help!  I just reported the wallet.  Thanks again!


You're welcome.


----------



## DocSAI

Yes, Hi I was wondering if you could take a look at this purse and advise in your opinion if you think this an authentic bag or not. Thank you in advance. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390320931452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

DocSAI said:


> Yes, Hi I was wondering if you could take a look at this purse and advise in your opinion if you think this an authentic bag or not. Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390320931452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


It's authentic.


----------



## DocSAI

Thank you for your quick reply. I guess I got decent deal then. Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

DocSAI said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I guess I got decent deal then. Thanks again.


You're welcome. You did okay! Enjoy it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JediKnitMaster

nstone4 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly- I really appreciate your help!  I just reported the wallet.  Thanks again!


Why report if this description says "replica"?


----------



## BeenBurned

JediKnitMaster said:


> Why report if this description says "replica"?


I don't know which listing/authentication you're referring to but counterfeit items are illegal and can never be legally listed or sold.

It doesn't matter whether the seller admits it's fake (by describing as replica) or if she claims she doesn't know whether it's authentic.

By law, it's a seller's responsibility to verify authenticity before listing any item. If authenticity cannot be determined with 100% certainty, the item cannot be listed.

Edited: I found the listing: http://www.etsy.com/listing/7589728...&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=&show_panel=true

Etsy policy disallows illegal products and counterfeit items are illegal.
http://www.etsy.com/help/article/483#prohibited


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Total ignoramus when it comes to D&B here! I would like to know if this is authentic, to start with, and if possible the style name, color etc. I'll post all the photos I have but please ask for more if required.


----------



## PalmTreeGal

More photos (forgive me if this is overkill)


----------



## BeenBurned

PalmTreeGal said:


> Total ignoramus when it comes to D&B here! I would like to know if this is authentic, to start with, and if possible the style name, color etc. I'll post all the photos I have but please ask for more if required.





PalmTreeGal said:


> More photos (forgive me if this is overkill)



It's an authentic all weather leather bag from approx. the 2002-2004-ish but I don't know the style name.


----------



## PalmTreeGal

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic all weather leather bag from approx. the 2002-2004-ish but I don't know the style name.



Yahoo! I paid $9 at Goodwill! Sometimes luck really is on your side. It's in pretty darn good condition too. Thanks a lot!

If anyone has further info about it please pass it along! TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

PalmTreeGal said:


> Yahoo! I paid $9 at Goodwill! Sometimes luck really is on your side. It's in pretty darn good condition too. Thanks a lot!
> 
> If anyone has further info about it please pass it along! TIA!


You're welcome.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK & TAN ALL WEATHER LEATHER BAG
Listing number:  120735691990
Seller: 2009lilly59
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...92GTGi4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: 

I already purchased this bag - didn't have time before auction was over to have authenticated.  But I wanted to make sure it's OK before leaving feedback.  Thanks so much.


----------



## ccurtis79

I've never bought a Dooney before but I have my eye on this one:

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE BEIGE/TAN ESSEX HANDBAG
Listing #: 310324883457
Seller: novacruzusa
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-...457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4840cdf001

Is it a fake? I've asked the seller if there is a serial # on the inside but have not heard back yet. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK & TAN ALL WEATHER LEATHER BAG
> Listing number:  120735691990
> Seller: 2009lilly59
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...92GTGi4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> I already purchased this bag - didn't have time before auction was over to have authenticated.  But I wanted to make sure it's OK before leaving feedback.  Thanks so much.


Authentic.



ccurtis79 said:


> I've never bought a Dooney before but I have my eye on this one:
> 
> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE BEIGE/TAN ESSEX HANDBAG
> Listing #: 310324883457
> Seller: novacruzusa
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-DOONEY-...457?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4840cdf001
> 
> Is it a fake? I've asked the seller if there is a serial # on the inside but have not heard back yet.
> THANK YOU!


Authentic. There should be a serial number on the reverse side of the red, white and blue tag.


----------



## jjgvintage

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much!


It's my pleasure.


----------



## sginter

BeenBurned said:


> The giraffe bag is fake. Although they make giraffe bags, this is not D&B style, fake hardware, and it doesn't look like real leather either.



Yeah this was a wildly disastrous eBay episode for me. Horrible. Thanks for the reply


----------



## oorange

Hi everyone! I am new at this. 
Item: I found a surrey bag found at a thrift shop and want to know if it is authentic. The inside tag is cut off, and for a vintage bag it seems to be in very good condition which makes me a little hesitant. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!
Pics:


----------



## BeenBurned

oorange said:


> Hi everyone! I am new at this.
> Item: I found a surrey bag found at a thrift shop and want to know if it is authentic. The inside tag is cut off, and for a vintage bag it seems to be in very good condition which makes me a little hesitant. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!
> Pics:
> View attachment 1432934
> View attachment 1432935
> View attachment 1432936
> View attachment 1432937


Yes, it's authentic. 


In explanation of the absence/removal of the red, white and blue tag, this is as I understand it. In the "olden" days, they used to attempt to remove the tags from outlet bags. Following that, they snipped the tags or just cut off a corner. At this time, they don't do anything to the tags but they know the source based on the serial number.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## oorange

Thanks for such a speedy response! I have noticed that the large surrey bags, that have the same dimensions as this one, have a two-tone strap. Should I be concerned that this one does not?


----------



## BeenBurned

Straps are removable and replaceable, as seen by the brass stud-type buttons in your third photo. It's possible that the strap might have been changed. But the strap on the bag is an authentic Dooney strap even if not the original one for the bag.


----------



## gjb0228

Item: Dooney Bourke Purse handbag Leather Crossbody CROCO !
Listing number: 270771177917
Seller: abagforeveryone
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Purse-handbag-Leather-Crossbody-CROCO-/270771177917 
Comments:I feel stupid for asking if this is real, because it seems much too good to be true...but I'd love some verification just in case 

Thanks!


----------



## gjb0228

Also this one please...

Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Leather Handbag
Listing Number: 180686464742
Seller: rjbwheeler
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Black-Leather-Handbag-/180686464742
Comments: Same as above


----------



## gjb0228

One more...

Item: Dooney & Bourke vintage all weather leather bag purse
Listing Number: 250845170158
Seller: summerbrookedee
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-vintage-all-weather-leather-bag-purse-/250845170158
Comments: Seems more legit due to all the pictures, but that's really all I have to go by.


----------



## BeenBurned

gjb0228 said:


> Item: Dooney Bourke Purse handbag Leather Crossbody CROCO !
> Listing number: 270771177917
> Seller: abagforeveryone
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Purse-handbag-Leather-Crossbody-CROCO-/270771177917
> Comments:I feel stupid for asking if this is real, because it seems much too good to be true...but I'd love some verification just in case
> 
> Thanks!


So far so good. If you can request a picture of the serial number from the back of the red, white and blue tag, it would help.


----------



## BeenBurned

gjb0228 said:


> Also this one please...
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Leather Handbag
> Listing Number: 180686464742
> Seller: rjbwheeler
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Black-Leather-Handbag-/180686464742
> Comments: Same as above


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

gjb0228 said:


> One more...
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke vintage all weather leather bag purse
> Listing Number: 250845170158
> Seller: summerbrookedee
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-vintage-all-weather-leather-bag-purse-/250845170158
> Comments: Seems more legit due to all the pictures, but that's really all I have to go by.


Authentic.


----------



## gjb0228

BeenBurned said:


> So far so good. If you can request a picture of the serial number from the back of the red, white and blue tag, it would help.



Gotcha. Request has been sent. We'll see what I get back . 

Thank you!


----------



## gjb0228

beenburned said:


> authentic.





beenburned said:


> authentic.



thank you!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

YOU're welcome.


----------



## gjb0228

Item: DOONEY & BURKE, Nice All Leather Handbag w/handle
Listing Number: 320717499993
Seller: jimjac
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320717499993
Comments: Can you tell with no picture of the inside?

Is it ok for me to be so needy on this thread, haha? I'm new...and just discovering the wonder of eBay and vintage D&B!


----------



## gjb0228

BeenBurned said:


> So far so good. If you can request a picture of the serial number from the back of the red, white and blue tag, it would help.



mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=1469eeecfb&view=att&th=130d18d1dccc9212&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


----------



## gjb0228

Aw, I didn't realize it didn't paste the actual picture. Oh well. I can't figure out how to delete it...


----------



## BeenBurned

gjb0228 said:


> Item: DOONEY & BURKE, Nice All Leather Handbag w/handle
> Listing Number: 320717499993
> Seller: jimjac
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320717499993
> Comments: Can you tell with no picture of the inside?
> 
> Is it ok for me to be so needy on this thread, haha? I'm new...and just discovering the wonder of eBay and vintage D&B!


Yuck! Fake.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## gjb0228

Haha, thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

gjb0228 said:


> Haha, thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## temo

item: Dooney & Bourke Orange Leather Hobo
listing: Bonanza
seller:  gemore
link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dooney-Bourke-Orange-leather-large-Hobo-Bag-Purse/37071062

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## BeenBurned

temo said:


> item: Dooney & Bourke Orange Leather Hobo
> listing: Bonanza
> seller:  gemore
> link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dooney-Bourke-Orange-leather-large-Hobo-Bag-Purse/37071062
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Authentic.


----------



## temo

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


 
Thankyou *BB*.  Any idea what this one was called?  Is it perhaps vachetta leather?


----------



## BeenBurned

temo said:


> Thankyou *BB*.  Any idea what this one was called?  Is it perhaps vachetta leather?


I believe the style is Toiny hobo.


----------



## temo

BeenBurned said:


> I believe the style is Toiny hobo.


 

Thankyou!  You're amazing!


----------



## BeenBurned

temo said:


> Thankyou!  You're amazing!


You're welcome. (I had a bit of help coming up with "toiny.")


----------



## temo

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome. (I had a bit of help coming up with "toiny.")


 
Thanks again* BB*!  I'm so thrilled that she is on her way to me! YAY!  It's wonderful that there are people like you who take the time to help out people like me who don't have a clue!  I've wanted an orange bag for years and without your authentication, *BB* I never would have had the nerve to purchase it on Bon.  ...and at such a great price too!  

You're the Best!


----------



## BeenBurned

temo said:


> Thanks again* BB*!  I'm so thrilled that she is on her way to me! YAY!  It's wonderful that there are people like you who take the time to help out people like me who don't have a clue!  I've wanted an orange bag for years and without your authentication, *BB* I never would have had the nerve to purchase it on Bon.  ...and at such a great price too!
> 
> You're the Best!


You're welcome and thank YOU!


----------



## GGVintage

seems like some great people on this site. Everyone's always talking about where are all the men on this site. I might be the first....straight male that is. IDK good luck with your hobo


----------



## kitten7295

Item:  Dooney & Bourke All weather leather handbag
Link:  http://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x331/kitten7295/
Comments: I purchased this at a yard sale. The owner said it is real, but after reading online descriptions I have doubts. The only tag inside the bag says "Made in Korea". However, the material is very stiff and durable, and the inside is a sueded leather. The brass hardware is either tarnished or the color is wearing off. The stitching looks good and the fob is still attached. Any opinions are welcomed. I have never bought a Dooney before, I actually prefer Coach but this was only $2 so I thought it was worth it.


----------



## BeenBurned

kitten7295 said:


> Item:  Dooney & Bourke All weather leather handbag
> Link:  http://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x331/kitten7295/
> Comments: I purchased this at a yard sale. The owner said it is real, but after reading online descriptions I have doubts. The only tag inside the bag says "Made in Korea". However, the material is very stiff and durable, and the inside is a sueded leather. The brass hardware is either tarnished or the color is wearing off. The stitching looks good and the fob is still attached. Any opinions are welcomed. I have never bought a Dooney before, I actually prefer Coach but this was only $2 so I thought it was worth it.


Sorry but the seller lied to you. It's fake.


----------



## kitten7295

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but the seller lied to you. It's fake.


I thought so. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

kitten7295 said:


> I thought so. Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this for me:
Item Name: DB leather Equestrian (possibly as early as 1981)
Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market

I found this bag at our local flea market.This one has smooth leather, unlike the pebbled AWL.
Please let me know if you have additional information regarding this bag.

Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this for me:
> Item Name: DB leather Equestrian (possibly as early as 1981)
> Seller: Santa Cruz Flea Market
> 
> I found this bag at our local flea market.This one has smooth leather, unlike the pebbled AWL.
> Please let me know if you have additional information regarding this bag.
> 
> Thanks


It's definitely authentic but my Dooney knowledge doesn't go back that far. 

If you email this person, she has a library of Dooney catalogs and is a wealth of knowledge. 

dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys 
And her guides:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys


----------



## zippy14u

BeenBurned said:


> It's definitely authentic but my Dooney knowledge doesn't go back that far.
> 
> If you email this person, she has a library of Dooney catalogs and is a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys
> And her guides:
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys



I actually checked her site before getting it authenticated....just to make sure..thanks for the authentication


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> I actually checked her site before getting it authenticated....just to make sure..thanks for the authentication


You're welcome.


----------



## pmarsh4

Comments: I don't know anything about it.


Item Name (if you know it): UNKNOWN!


----------



## BeenBurned

pmarsh4 said:


> Comments: I don't know anything about it.
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): UNKNOWN!


I'm sorry but that bag is fake.


----------



## pmarsh4

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but that bag is fake.


 
Thanks.  I was told "it came from the Belk store in Eden, NC and is definitely authentic"


----------



## BeenBurned

pmarsh4 said:


> Comments: I don't know anything about it.
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): UNKNOWN!





BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but that bag is fake.





pmarsh4 said:


> Thanks.  I was told "it came from the Belk store in Eden, NC and is definitely authentic"


Did it come from an ebay listing? Please post the link to the listing.

Also, can you please post a picture of the inside of the bag?


----------



## pmarsh4

BeenBurned said:


> Did it come from an ebay listing? Please post the link to the listing.
> 
> Also, can you please post a picture of the inside of the bag?


 
I didn't post the ebay info earlier because there is not much there and I already bought it so it would be futile.  I can send it back, however.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-sized-Do...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc99968c


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *pmarsh4* 

                              Comments: I don't know anything about it.


Item Name (if you know it): UNKNOWN!            



                            Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              I'm sorry but that bag is fake.            



                            Originally Posted by *pmarsh4* 

                              Thanks.  I was told "it came from the Belk store in Eden, NC and is definitely authentic"            



BeenBurned said:


> Did it come from an ebay listing? Please post the link to the listing.
> 
> Also, can you please post a picture of the inside of the bag?





pmarsh4 said:


> I didn't post the ebay info earlier because there is not much there and I already bought it so it would be futile.  I can send it back, however.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-sized-Do...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc99968c


Seller *punkinnoodledoo* 

Has she shipped it yet? Is it possible for her to send you some additional pics if she still has it?

None of her listings have enough pictures to prove authenticity but the bag you bought isn't a Dooney style although it's a copy of a mixture of multiple different styles. 

If she's not able to send additional pics and if it turns out to be fake, you should not be responsible for shipping in either direction. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## pmarsh4

Her reply when asking for more information and/or photos and a refund on shipping it back to her when I get it IF it is fake .... (she shipped this a.m.)...

"The bag was shipped this morning and no, it is most certainly not a fake,
as I said in my previous response to you I purchased it 3yrs ago at Belk
in Eden, NC and it was on sale for $129.
If you feel uneasy about it once you receive it, then you know that Ebay
has a 7 day return policy, and I'll be glad to refund your $14.99."


----------



## Lorik32

Hello! Newbie here  I got this vintage set from my MIL - hoping it's real, but after doing some research - this bag does not have a tag inside with a serial number. Any help would be greatly appreciate!


----------



## Lorik32

Can someone please help with this one too? I've been trying to do the research, but can't find a bag similar to this - I assume it's either a tack or equistrian bag, but other than that I don't know! TIA!


----------



## Lorik32

Inside picture of the first bag


----------



## BeenBurned

pmarsh4 said:


> Her reply when asking for more information and/or photos and a refund on shipping it back to her when I get it IF it is fake .... (she shipped this a.m.)...
> 
> "The bag was shipped this morning and no, it is most certainly not a fake,
> as I said in my previous response to you I purchased it 3yrs ago at Belk
> in Eden, NC and it was on sale for $129.
> If you feel uneasy about it once you receive it, then you know that Ebay
> has a 7 day return policy, and I'll be glad to refund your $14.99."


She's full of it. The bag is fake and if she wants it back, she should also pay the return shipping. You shouldn't be out any money for the purchase and return of a fake.

If the seller is smart, she should just refund and tell you to dispose of the bag because she can't relist it. 

And if she has any questions, she's welcome to post here.


Lorik32 said:


> Hello! Newbie here  I got this vintage set from my MIL - hoping it's real, but after doing some research - this bag does not have a tag inside with a serial number. Any help would be greatly appreciate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside picture of the first bag


It's fake. It's similar to a Dooney style but the hardware is wrong and the inside pocket color and material are wrong. (Those are the most obvious problems with it.)


Lorik32 said:


> Can someone please help with this one too? I've been trying to do the research, but can't find a bag similar to this - I assume it's either a tack or equistrian bag, but other than that I don't know! TIA!


This doesn't appear to be a Dooney. What does it say for the brand on the duck emblem?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *pmarsh4* 

                              Comments: I don't know anything about it.


Item Name (if you know it): UNKNOWN!            



                            Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              I'm sorry but that bag is fake.            



                            Originally Posted by *pmarsh4* 

                               Thanks.  I was told "it came from the Belk  store in Eden, NC and is definitely authentic"            



                            Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Did it come from an ebay listing? Please post the link to the listing.

Also, can you please post a picture of the inside of the bag?            



                            Originally Posted by *pmarsh4* 

                              I didn't post the ebay info earlier because there is not much  there and I already bought it so it would be futile.  I can send it  back, however.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-sized-Doo...item27bc99968c 

 Seller *punkinnoodledoo* 

Has she shipped it yet? Is it possible for her to send you some additional pics if she still has it?

None of her listings have enough pictures to prove authenticity but the  bag you bought isn't a Dooney style although it's a copy of a mixture of  multiple different styles. 

If she's not able to send additional pics and if it turns out to be  fake, you should not be responsible for shipping in either direction.  We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.



pmarsh4 said:


> Comments: I don't know anything about it.
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): UNKNOWN!





pmarsh4 said:


> Her reply when asking for more information and/or photos and a refund on shipping it back to her when I get it IF it is fake .... (she shipped this a.m.)...
> 
> "The bag was shipped this morning and no, it is most certainly not a fake,
> as I said in my previous response to you I purchased it 3yrs ago at Belk
> in Eden, NC and it was on sale for $129.
> If you feel uneasy about it once you receive it, then you know that Ebay
> has a 7 day return policy, and I'll be glad to refund your $14.99."





BeenBurned said:


> She's full of it. The bag is fake and if she wants it back, she should also pay the return shipping. You shouldn't be out any money for the purchase and return of a fake.
> 
> If the seller is smart, she should just refund and tell you to dispose of the bag because she can't relist it.
> 
> And if she has any questions, she's welcome to post here.


PMarsh, if you are in contact with your seller, you may want to let her know that her other "Dooney" is fake also:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Smaller-size-Do...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc99a07a

She needs to be aware that it's her responsibility to have her items authenticated before listing them. She's putting her reputation and account on the line.


----------



## pmarsh4

I told her the other one is fake but she refuses to believe me.  She also told me that the new dooney purses don't have a serial # and that is why hers do not.  She gave me the URL to answer bag something or another as her "proof" and I know that is not true.  She refuses to refund return shipping because she stands behind her theory that since she bought it at belk it is real.


----------



## pmarsh4

pmarsh4 said:


> I told her the other one is fake but she refuses to believe me. She also told me that the new dooney purses don't have a serial # and that is why hers do not. She gave me the URL to answer bag something or another as her "proof" and I know that is not true. She refuses to refund return shipping because she stands behind her theory that since she bought it at belk it is real.


 
I got my refund.  Apparently it did not make it in the outgoing mail yesterday.  And, she is relisting the bag!!!  How do we report this/her?!?!? 

I have not left her FB yet, should I leave NEG or neutral?  I want others to know this is fake, too!


----------



## pmarsh4

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170668634779 -- relisted


----------



## BeenBurned

pmarsh4 said:


> I told her the other one is fake but she refuses to believe me.  She also told me that the new dooney purses don't have a serial # and that is why hers do not.  She gave me the URL to answer bag something or another as her "proof" and I know that is not true.  She refuses to refund return shipping because she stands behind her theory that since she bought it at belk it is real.





pmarsh4 said:


> I got my refund.  Apparently it did not make it in the outgoing mail yesterday.  And, she is relisting the bag!!!  How do we report this/her?!?!?
> 
> I have not left her FB yet, should I leave NEG or neutral?  I want others to know this is fake, too!





pmarsh4 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170668634779 -- relisted


Someone who refuses to acknowledge that she sold a fake, listed another fake and won't refund your shipping deserves a negative feedback.

This is especially true when she has relisted the bag and will rip off the next buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

pmarsh4 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170668634779 -- relisted


LOL! Seller *punkinnoodledoo* ended that relisted item as well as the listing for the other fake. 

I still believe that she will relist based on the fact that she has already tried relisting once coupled with the fact that she lied about where she'd purchased it.


----------



## designergoods

Item: &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Dooney & Bourke Large Gladstone + Wallet NWT's &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
Listing number: 190545783737
Seller: stufffromthebeach 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-L...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d69ebb9
Comments: I am not sure why the inside tag is cut off. Also, the side piping looks like it has been really creased (perhaps not stored properly) and if this is a concern with integrity of bag. The seller is not answering any of my questions.
Thank you for your time authenticating.


----------



## BeenBurned

designergoods said:


> Item: &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Dooney & Bourke Large Gladstone + Wallet NWT's &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> Listing number: 190545783737
> Seller: stufffromthebeach
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-L...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5d69ebb9
> Comments: I am not sure why the inside tag is cut off. Also, the side piping looks like it has been really creased (perhaps not stored properly) and if this is a concern with integrity of bag. The seller is not answering any of my questions.
> Thank you for your time authenticating.


The bag is authentic. 

As for the tag, in the olden days, when bags came from the Dooney outlet, they used to cut the tags out. Sometimes all that would remain would be a few strings; other times, they didn't cut as much. Over time, they began snipping the tag, rather than attempting to remove it. 

Currently, they don't cut tags at all (although this may vary depending on the outlet) but rather, they identify the source of bags by the serial numbers. 

The cut tag doesn't make a bag any less authentic. It's just Dooney's way to indicate that it came from the outlet and isn't subject to their warranty. 

For the creasing on the side, that's something that can happen with any leather bag and is probably the result of it being folded.

I don't know how long you've been waiting for a response from the seller but keep in mind that this is summer and people often go on vacation. It's possible that she might be away or at least out of town for the weekend. 

During the summer, you need to exercise a bit more patience.


----------



## designergoods

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> As for the tag, in the olden days, when bags came from the Dooney outlet, they used to cut the tags out. Sometimes all that would remain would be a few strings; other times, they didn't cut as much. Over time, they began snipping the tag, rather than attempting to remove it.
> 
> Currently, they don't cut tags at all (although this may vary depending on the outlet) but rather, they identify the source of bags by the serial numbers.
> 
> The cut tag doesn't make a bag any less authentic. It's just Dooney's way to indicate that it came from the outlet and isn't subject to their warranty.
> 
> For the creasing on the side, that's something that can happen with any leather bag and is probably the result of it being folded.
> 
> I don't know how long you've been waiting for a response from the seller but keep in mind that this is summer and people often go on vacation. It's possible that she might be away or at least out of town for the weekend.
> 
> During the summer, you need to exercise a bit more patience.



Well said explanation of the tag being cut off. I researched tags being snipped but not completely removed...so this explains it. Hopefully I will hear from the seller soon. Thanks again BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

designergoods said:


> Well said explanation of the tag being cut off. I researched tags being snipped but not completely removed...so this explains it. Hopefully I will hear from the seller soon. Thanks again BeenBurned


You're welcome.


----------



## tarynsong

Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Leather Cross Body Bag Handbag
Listing number: 250849456417
Seller: kareyjewels
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Black-Leather-Cross-Body-Bag-Handbag-/250849456417?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a67caf121
Comments: This is described as a vintage piece and the zipper says YKK...

Thank you for your time authenticating.


----------



## BeenBurned

tarynsong said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Leather Cross Body Bag Handbag
> Listing number: 250849456417
> Seller: kareyjewels
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/250849456417?ru...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=250849456417&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> Comments: This is described as a vintage piece and the zipper says YKK...
> 
> Thank you for your time authenticating.


Strange. For some reason, your link was posting a different listing. I think I fixed it.

The bag is authentic.


----------



## oneqtib

i'm new here, very cute bags!


----------



## BeenBurned

oneqtib said:


> i'm new here, very cute bags!


:welcome2:


----------



## uadjit

Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Purse
Listing number: Listia auction
Seller: katyvbec
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2142857-authentic-dooney-bourke-purse
Comments: This is a posting from Listia (free exchange) and the lister has been asked to locate the serial number but she can't find it. The pictures aren't very good but I was wondering if you kind folks could help tell us something about this bag even if you're not sure about authenticity.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Purse
> Listing number: Listia auction
> Seller: katyvbec
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2142857-authentic-dooney-bourke-purse
> Comments: This is a posting from Listia (free exchange) and the lister has been asked to locate the serial number but she can't find it. The pictures aren't very good but I was wondering if you kind folks could help tell us something about this bag even if you're not sure about authenticity.


Ugh! The seller has now added an authenticity disclaimer. 

The bag is authentic. There should be a red, white and blue cloth tag on an inside side seam. On the back of that tag, there's a serial number. 

Perhaps she doesn't know what she's looking for. 

I don't recall the style name. It from the anniversary signature collection and is some type of double pocket satchel.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Ugh! The seller has now added an authenticity disclaimer.
> 
> The bag is authentic. There should be a red, white and blue cloth tag on an inside side seam. On the back of that tag, there's a serial number.
> 
> Perhaps she doesn't know what she's looking for.
> 
> I don't recall the style name. It from the anniversary signature collection and is some type of double pocket satchel.


 Thanks very much. 

No, she doesn't know what to look for. I think she was confident of authenticity when she posted, then commenters asked her to find the serial number and she couldn't find it so she panicked because she assumed it must then be fake. It doesn't sound to me like she was even looking in the right place.  It sounds like she thought by "back of the tag" people meant the back of the leather nameplate.

At least she didn't try to cut it out of the lining or something to see it from the back. :o

Edit: A-ha I searched for "anniversary dooney bourke leather pocket satchel" and found her baghttp://londonluggage.com/dnbhp65q.htm

Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> No, she doesn't know what to look for. I think she was confident of authenticity when she posted, then commenters asked her to find the serial number and she couldn't find it so she panicked because she assumed it must then be fake. It doesn't sound to me like she was even looking in the right place.  It sounds like she thought by "back of the tag" people meant the back of the leather nameplate.
> 
> At least she didn't try to cut it out of the lining or something to see it from the back. :o
> 
> Edit: A-ha I searched for "anniversary dooney bourke leather pocket satchel" and found her baghttp://londonluggage.com/dnbhp65q.htm
> 
> Thanks again!


You're welcome.


----------



## kuhoang

Grace123 said:


> I agree. The metal plate is pretty standard on a lot of the croco bags I've seen.


 
yup, I agree.


----------



## ouijayoung

Please help!

Item Name (if you know it): No knowledge of the name... It is a crossbody bag. 
Link (if available):n/a
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) Please see attached.


----------



## MISTERMISS

I bought this bag on a whim today when I was thrifting with my friend. I was wondering if anyone can help me verify the authenticity of this bag? 

*Item Name*: D&B All Weather Leather Norfolk
*Pictures*: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

ouijayoung said:


> Please help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): No knowledge of the name... It is a crossbody bag.
> Link (if available):n/a
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) Please see attached.


Unfortunately, it's a fake Surrey bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

MISTERMISS said:


> I bought this bag on a whim today when I was thrifting with my friend. I was wondering if anyone can help me verify the authenticity of this bag?
> 
> *Item Name*: D&B All Weather Leather Norfolk
> *Pictures*: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nice authentic find.


----------



## ouijayoung

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, it's a fake Surrey bag.



Thanks BB for confirming my doubt. The logo itself doesn't look right. It is too round...


----------



## BeenBurned

ouijayoung said:


> Thanks BB for confirming my doubt. The logo itself doesn't look right. It is too round...


You're welcome. 

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## MISTERMISS

BeenBurned said:


> Nice authentic find.


Thank you so much for confirming!!


----------



## ouijayoung

Please help authenticate this Surrey.

Item Name (if you know it): Surrey. 
Link (if available):n/a
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) Please see attached.

I personally do not see anything wrong with this bag, but I am so green, I need confirmation! TIA.


----------



## HildyLee

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, it's a fake Surrey bag.


 

BeenBurned, for a newbie like me, would you mind sharing some pointer on how you could tell that this bag is fake? Thank you.


----------



## HildyLee

Are there comparison photos of authentic vs fake dooney features? I am trying to educate myself before making a purchase. Thanks


----------



## unknown2angels

HildyLee said:


> BeenBurned, for a newbie like me, would you mind sharing some pointer on how you could tell that this bag is fake? Thank you.



I am curious, too.  I am guessing, since we don't see the serial tag, that it isn't where it is supposed to be but I am dying to know.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ouijayoung said:


> Please help authenticate this Surrey.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Surrey.
> Link (if available):n/a
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) Please see attached.
> 
> I personally do not see anything wrong with this bag, but I am so green, I need confirmation! TIA.


Please post a picture of the inside of the bag. Please show the inside pocket.

(BTW, it's not a Surrey bag. It's an equestrian. But the pics aren't complete enough to confirm authenticity.)


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> BeenBurned, for a newbie like me, would you mind sharing some pointer on how you could tell that this bag is fake? Thank you.


The trim is plastic, the hardware is incorrect, the interior pocket is the wrong material and construction.

Compare the details to the following authentic surrey bags:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a684b60fe

This is a surrey carrier bag but the details are consistent with the east west style:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2565959456


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> Are there comparison photos of authentic vs fake dooney features? I am trying to educate myself before making a purchase. Thanks


It's hard to give complete "fake vs. authentic" information because nearly all rules have exceptions.

And be careful of trusting many "authenticity guides" on the internet because anyone can write a guide and call themselves "expert," and few are really knowledgeable.

But this member has a wealth of helpful and accurate educational info:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys


----------



## unknown2angels

BeenBurned said:


> It's hard to give complete "fake vs. authentic" information because nearly all rules have exceptions.
> 
> And be careful of trusting many "authenticity guides" on the internet because anyone can write a guide and call themselves "expert," and few are really knowledgeable.
> 
> But this member has a wealth of helpful and accurate educational info:
> http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys



Thank you, Been Burned.  This was very helpful.


----------



## BigBert

Hi there, I know nothing about DB bags and bought on good faith.  Please auth http://www.etsy.com/transaction/53790265 

Thanks!


----------



## HildyLee

Thank you BeenBurned - I've got alot of learnin' to do.


----------



## BeenBurned

unknown2angels said:


> Thank you, Been Burned.  This was very helpful.


You're welcome.


BigBert said:


> Hi there, I know nothing about DB bags and bought on good faith.  Please auth http://www.etsy.com/transaction/53790265
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic. 


HildyLee said:


> Thank you BeenBurned - I've got alot of learnin' to do.


You're welcome.


----------



## BigBert

Thank you! What a relief! I haven't seen anything like it on the web and it caught my eye.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigBert said:


> Thank you! What a relief! I haven't seen anything like it on the web and it caught my eye.


You're welcome.


----------



## HildyLee

oops -posted in wrong thread


----------



## combatrn76

Can someone help authenticate this vintage D&B?
I actually own it but I had a question about the registration tag inside. (There isn't one!) I remember my mother purchasing it at a department store years ago, but that's all I have to go by. Help!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...26296&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_666wt_1178


----------



## BeenBurned

combatrn76 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this vintage D&B?
> I actually own it but I had a question about the registration tag inside. (There isn't one!) I remember my mother purchasing it at a department store years ago, but that's all I have to go by. Help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...26296&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_666wt_1178


The listing is authentic. 

The reason for the lack of a red, white and blue tag with serial number has 2 possibilities. 
1. The bag might be a pre-tag bag, made prior to the mid-1980's.
2. The tag may have been removed by the outlet store. There was a time where tags were cut out when bags came from the Dooney outlet. Sometimes, all that would remain would be a few threads that were left behind. 

Subseuqently, Dooney would snip the tag to indicate an outlet bag. Now they no long do anything to the tags but instead, identify outlet bags (for their own knowledge) by the serial number.


----------



## combatrn76

thanks for looking!


----------



## BeenBurned

combatrn76 said:


> thanks for looking!


You're welcome.


----------



## HildyLee

What do the serial number digits on the D & B red, white & blue tags indicate? Do they denote model numbers or year of manufacture - like the numbers on the Coach creed sometimes do? And are these numbers ever counterfeit? Thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Millee

I suspect this is a fake (given the darker looking trim), but in case it's not, I love the doctor's satchel style. Any expert advice would be appreciated!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf8db7326#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## HildyLee

Item: VINT DOONEY & BOURKE DOCTORS TAN/BL SHOULDER HANDBAG
Listing number: 290587487519
Seller: booksyblue
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/290587487519?ru...87519&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


Item: XL VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE DOCTORS SHOULDER HANDBAG
Listing number: 290587490667
Seller: booksyblue
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/XL-VINTAGE-DOON...667?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a85d396b

Could someone please authenticate these 2 bags for me? Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Millee said:


> I suspect this is a fake (given the darker looking trim), but in case it's not, I love the doctor's satchel style. Any expert advice would be appreciated!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-V...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf8db7326#ht_500wt_1204


It's authentic. The darker trim color is cedar. The lighter and more common color is British tan.


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> Item: VINT DOONEY & BOURKE DOCTORS TAN/BL SHOULDER HANDBAG
> Listing number: 290587487519
> Seller: booksyblue
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/290587487519?ru...87519&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> Item: XL VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE DOCTORS SHOULDER HANDBAG
> Listing number: 290587490667
> Seller: booksyblue
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/XL-VINTAGE-DOON...667?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a85d396b
> 
> Could someone please authenticate these 2 bags for me? Thank you.


Both are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> What do the serial number digits on the D & B red, white & blue tags indicate? Do they denote model numbers or year of manufacture - like the numbers on the Coach creed sometimes do? And are these numbers ever counterfeit? Thanks


Dooney serial numbers are random and unique, unlike the current Coach which indicate date codes and style numbers. 

The first letter of the serial number indicates the country of origin.

MADE IN THE USA the serial number will start with   A  or  B. 
 (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC. MADE IN THE USA) 

 If the serial number starts with   C    is was assembled in COSTA RICA! 
 If the serial number starts with   H    is was assembled in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   I      is was assembled in ITALY! 
 If the serial number starts with   J    is was made in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   K    is was made in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   L    is was made in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   M   is was assembled in MEXICO! 

Note that the counterfeiters have been putting tags into their fakes but the tag fabric is usually the incorrect weave and the font and number of characters on the serial number are incorrect. Sometimes that tags on fakes are blank on the back and don't have a serial number.  (This is why both sides of the tag are important to see.)


----------



## HildyLee

BeenBurned said:


> Dooney serial numbers are random and unique, unlike the current Coach which indicate date codes and style numbers.
> 
> The first letter of the serial number indicates the country of origin.
> 
> MADE IN THE USA the serial number will start with A or B.
> (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC. MADE IN THE USA)
> 
> If the serial number starts with C is was assembled in COSTA RICA!
> If the serial number starts with H is was assembled in CHINA!
> If the serial number starts with I is was assembled in ITALY!
> If the serial number starts with J is was made in CHINA!
> If the serial number starts with K is was made in CHINA!
> If the serial number starts with L is was made in CHINA!
> If the serial number starts with M is was assembled in MEXICO!
> 
> Note that the counterfeiters have been putting tags into their fakes but the tag fabric is usually the incorrect weave and the font and number of characters on the serial number are incorrect. Sometimes that tags on fakes are blank on the back and don't have a serial number. (This is why both sides of the tag are important to see.)


 
BeenBurned, Thank you for the authentications & this explanation of the serial numbers. Are all of the older AWL D&B's heavy? And if the lining isn't suede, is it always plastic? Sorry for all the questions - I never owned a Dooney before.


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> BeenBurned, Thank you for the authentications & this explanation of the serial numbers. Are all of the older AWL D&B's heavy? And if the lining isn't suede, is it always plastic? Sorry for all the questions - I never owned a Dooney before.


You're welcome.

The older (vintage) AWL bags were heavier than the newer AWL2 versions. They were unlined and what appeared to be suede on the interior was actually the back of the leather. (Many of the fakes have either suede or fake-suede but it's usually on the back of pleather.)


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this bag for me:

Item Name: Cavalry Portfolio(or at least that is what it was called)

I would appreciate your help with this. I saw 1 picture of this bag, went back to find it again and it was gone. 
Please let me know if you need more pictures.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item Name: Cavalry Portfolio(or at least that is what it was called)
> 
> I would appreciate your help with this. I saw 1 picture of this bag, went back to find it again and it was gone.
> Please let me know if you need more pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Authentic.


----------



## zippy14u

Thank you

Oh, BTW,this site:  http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke 
has some great pictures and descriptions of vintage bags.


----------



## Millee

Thank you so much! You're so helpful! What about this one? I was thinking of getting the beige satchel and the green shoulder bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-E...WH_Handbags&hash=item484158b21a#ht_732wt_1215


----------



## BeenBurned

zippy14u said:


> Thank you
> 
> Oh, BTW,this site:  http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke
> has some great pictures and descriptions of vintage bags.


You're welcome. 

This ebay member is an encyclopedia of knowledge too:



Millee said:


> Thank you so much! You're so helpful! What about this one? I was thinking of getting the beige satchel and the green shoulder bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-E...WH_Handbags&hash=item484158b21a#ht_732wt_1215


Beware that many guides (all different brands) aren't worth the cyber paper they're written on. Most are incomplete, obsolete or just plain wrong and filled with misinformation. 

Remember that anyone can call themselves "expert" and can write a guide or copy and paste another guide.

That said, Dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys has several very good guides.
Dooney & Bourke Collection VINTAGE AWL Tack Bags PHOTOS

Dooney & Bourke Collection AWL COLORS & PHOTOS  Part I

Dooney & Bourke Collection  AWL COLORS     Part II

Dooney & Bourke Collection GLADSTONE   PHOTOS

Dooney & Bourke Collection   Belts   PHOTOS


----------



## HildyLee

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The older (vintage) AWL bags were heavier than the newer AWL2 versions. They were unlined and what appeared to be suede on the interior was actually the back of the leather. (Many of the fakes have either suede or fake-suede but it's usually on the back of pleather.)


 

BeenBurned, how can a newbie tell fake suede from genuine?


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> BeenBurned, how can a newbie tell fake suede from genuine?


There's no easy "how-to" guide. It's a skill acquired over time after looking at, handling, using and studying lots of bags.


----------



## uadjit

Hi again. I bought the purse that combatrn76 posted about on the previous page and I know you guys gave it the thumbs up but I got it yesterday and there are some details that are still bugging me.

First, the leather is really stiff. Not quite rigid but close.

It doesn't say "All Weather Leather" anywhere and in fact has no tags other than the fob and the duck badge on the front. The badge has some irregularity. There's a gap filled with glue on the side.







The metal in the shoulder strap buckles and D rings on the side don't seem to be the same as the shiny brass on the front buckle though they may just be tarnished. Also note, the wacky seam on the tip of the flap:






There are a few sewing mistakes. On the side of the bag opening:







On the bottom center of the bag the trim isn't overlapped quite right and the stitching has been gone over a few times:






There is dark sealant bled out on the edge of the inside trim on the bag's flap 






There are more photos in this photobucket album I put up
http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Dooney%20and%20Bourke%20Blue/

The magnetic snap says: "P.A.T. 97021. ORIENT. M 1023191"

Maybe it was sold as irregular?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kinnz03

Item: Dooney and Bourke Bumble bee small purse
Listing number: n/a
Seller:n/a
Link:
want to buy this bag from a friend is it real? There is a serial number on the opposite side of the tag, it reads: K6507213 key holder on the inside of the purse, cell phone pocket.


----------



## phoria777

Sorry I haven't exactly figured out how to use this forum, but could someone tell me if these Louboutins are real or if the seller is legit? What was the original retail pricing on this shoe? 

Thanks! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...30145?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba72e6e1


----------



## kinnz03

phoria777 said:


> Sorry I haven't exactly figured out how to use this forum, but could someone tell me if these Louboutins are real or if the seller is legit? What was the original retail pricing on this shoe?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...30145?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba72e6e1




You are posting this is the wrong thread, look in the ""authenticate this" threads to find your name brand, though I am no expert after looking at the sellers items and feed back it appears they would be genuine, but re-post this in another thread and see what they say


----------



## uadjit

There's also a whole section dedicated to CL shoes: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Hi again. I bought the purse that combatrn76 posted about on the previous page and I know you guys gave it the thumbs up but I got it yesterday and there are some details that are still bugging me.
> 
> First, the leather is really stiff. Not quite rigid but close.
> 
> It doesn't say "All Weather Leather" anywhere and in fact has no tags other than the fob and the duck badge on the front. The badge has some irregularity. There's a gap filled with glue on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The metal in the shoulder strap buckles and D rings on the side don't seem to be the same as the shiny brass on the front buckle though they may just be tarnished. Also note, the wacky seam on the tip of the flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few sewing mistakes. On the side of the bag opening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom center of the bag the trim isn't overlapped quite right and the stitching has been gone over a few times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is dark sealant bled out on the edge of the inside trim on the bag's flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more photos in this photobucket album I put up
> http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Dooney and Bourke Blue/
> 
> The magnetic snap says: "P.A.T. 97021. ORIENT. M 1023191"
> 
> Maybe it was sold as irregular?


It absolutely authentic and appears to be in wonderful condition.

1. It does have "all weather leather" on it. It's on the front duck emblem right under the duck.
2. Fobs get removed and/or lost. Lack of fob doesn't change authenticity of the bag. (And in fact, there are also fake fobs and if someone lost a fob and bought a fake as a replacement, so again, a fob doesn't prove authenticity.)
3. Re the backtacking of the stitching, all items have that because it's the way to lock the stitching so it doesn't unravel. 
4. Original AWL does tend to be stiff and that's a result of the process they use to make the leather water-resistant. The process tightens and closes the pores that are natural to real leather. By closing the pores, the leather doesn't absorb moisture as readily as non-treated leather.
5. Regarding sealant, there's no problem with it. Remember, this is Dooney -- not LV or Hermes. Although Dooney is a well-made brand, it wouldn't be as affordable if the manufacturer had to put as much attention to detail as the luxury brands.
6. Over-lapped trim: Again, that's normal when finishing a bag. They always overlap rather than risk having leather be too short or shrink and have a non-trimmed section of leather.
7. Regarding the lack of a cloth red, white and blue tag with serial number, it's possible that this bag is pre-tag. Until the mid-80's, Dooney didn't use serial number tags in its bags.

ETA: Oops, I misread your post and I see that it has a fob. Disregard that part of my response.


----------



## BeenBurned

kinnz03 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Bumble bee small purse
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller:n/a
> Link:
> want to buy this bag from a friend is it real? There is a serial number on the opposite side of the tag, it reads: K6507213 key holder on the inside of the purse, cell phone pocket.


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

phoria777 said:


> Sorry I haven't exactly figured out how to use this forum, but could someone tell me if these Louboutins are real or if the seller is legit? What was the original retail pricing on this shoe?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...30145?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba72e6e1


Here the thread for authenticating CL shoes: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html

The first post tells the format that requests should use.


----------



## kinnz03

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> It absolutely authentic and appears to be in wonderful condition.
> 
> 1. It does have "all weather leather" on it. It's on the front duck emblem right under the duck.
> 2. Fobs get removed and/or lost. Lack of fob doesn't change authenticity of the bag. (And in fact, there are also fake fobs and if someone lost a fob and bought a fake as a replacement, so again, a fob doesn't prove authenticity.)
> 3. Re the backtacking of the stitching, all items have that because it's the way to lock the stitching so it doesn't unravel.
> 4. Original AWL does tend to be stiff and that's a result of the process they use to make the leather water-resistant. The process tightens and closes the pores that are natural to real leather. By closing the pores, the leather doesn't absorb moisture as readily as non-treated leather.
> 5. Regarding sealant, there's no problem with it. Remember, this is Dooney -- not LV or Hermes. Although Dooney is a well-made brand, it wouldn't be as affordable if the manufacturer had to put as much attention to detail as the luxury brands.
> 6. Over-lapped trim: Again, that's normal when finishing a bag. They always overlap rather than risk having leather be too short or shrink and have a non-trimmed section of leather.
> 7. Regarding the lack of a cloth red, white and blue tag with serial number, it's possible that this bag is pre-tag. Until the mid-80's, Dooney didn't use serial number tags in its bags.
> 
> ETA: Oops, I misread your post and I see that it has a fob. Disregard that part of my response.


Thanks so much! I am very glad to hear that everything looks in order. The bag really is in great condition. I have never had a bag this old and the stiffness of the leather was surprising but it works perfectly with the structured style of the bag.

BeenBurned: You are so helpful. How do I give you a "Like" or a "helpful" vote or something like that on this forum?


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Thanks so much! I am very glad to hear that everything looks in order. The bag really is in great condition. I have never had a bag this old and the stiffness of the leather was surprising but it works perfectly with the structured style of the bag.
> 
> BeenBurned: You are so helpful. How do I give you a "Like" or a "helpful" vote or something like that on this forum?


You're welcome. I'm happy to assist. 

I have no idea how to "like" a comment. Maybe someone else will have an answer to your question.


----------



## betseyluxe

Hi all! 
I have been selling handbags for 4 years, sometimes Dooneys, so my question is more of a date code question rather than a true 'authenticate' question. 
I am sorry if this is the wrong forum, please redirect me. 

I have a black AWL Dooney with a gold lock (a pushlock with key hole) 

I think it is older because it was made in the USA 
The rear of the red, white and blue tag says A7 383805 

The white sticker is still there under the organizer flap and it reads 

P210 BL
13026972 

Would there be any expert who might know the name of this bag? I'm assuming it's pretty rare because there isn't another one on eBay?  

Expert help appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

betseyluxe said:


> Hi all!
> I have been selling handbags for 4 years, sometimes Dooneys, so my question is more of a date code question rather than a true 'authenticate' question.
> I am sorry if this is the wrong forum, please redirect me.
> 
> I have a black AWL Dooney with a gold lock (a pushlock with key hole)
> 
> I think it is older because it was made in the USA
> The rear of the red, white and blue tag says A7 383805
> 
> The white sticker is still there under the organizer flap and it reads
> 
> P210 BL
> 13026972
> 
> Would there be any expert who might know the name of this bag? I'm assuming it's pretty rare because there isn't another one on eBay?
> 
> Expert help appreciated!


I apologize but I don't know the style name of the bag. Here are some helpful guides and if you don't find a name for the style, you might try emailing the author.

Dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys has several very good guides.
Dooney & Bourke Collection VINTAGE AWL Tack Bags PHOTOS

Dooney & Bourke Collection AWL COLORS & PHOTOS  Part I

Dooney & Bourke Collection  AWL COLORS     Part II

Dooney & Bourke Collection GLADSTONE   PHOTOS

Dooney & Bourke Collection   Belts   PHOTOS


----------



## betseyluxe

BeenBurned said:


> I apologize but I don't know the style name of the bag. Here are some helpful guides and if you don't find a name for the style, you might try emailing the author.
> 
> Dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys has several very good guides.
> Dooney & Bourke Collection VINTAGE AWL Tack Bags PHOTOS
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Collection AWL COLORS & PHOTOS  Part I
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Collection  AWL COLORS     Part II
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Collection GLADSTONE   PHOTOS
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Collection   Belts   PHOTOS



Thank you much!


----------



## BeenBurned

betseyluxe said:


> Thank you much!


You're welcome.


----------



## betseyluxe

Just wanted to thank you again, I emailed Denise of dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys and she knew right away. In case anyone else ever asks, this is the 

Napa Collection Compartment Flap Bag. 

P = solid color-matching trim   BL = Black so your bag is solid black

210 = Compartment Flap Bag   (Napa Collection)  released in 1997 and discontinued in the fall of 1998     GREAT BAG!!!  
retailed $295.00
H 7.50" x  L 10" x W 4"
adjustable detachable strap, strap drop length 22"

Lovin' the handbag lovin' knowledge..


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## nextspring

can I post here, just checking


----------



## nextspring

.........................


----------



## nextspring

I am new here, if formats are wrong, pls correct me. I can not upload pic, so, I posted the link.

Dooney and Bourke handbag with shoulder strap

Ebay ID 	180700489249

Pictures are also shown in page 1, 

http://www.huaren.us/dispbbs.asp?boardid=225&id=1000254&page=1&star=1

The seller said she got it  from Dilard recenlty,  all weather leather, ID number CO 123860.


----------



## BeenBurned

nextspring said:


> I am new here, if formats are wrong, pls correct me. I can not upload pic, so, I posted the link.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke handbag with shoulder strap
> 
> Ebay ID     180700489249
> 
> Pictures are also shown in page 1,
> 
> http://www.huaren.us/dispbbs.asp?boardid=225&id=1000254&page=1&star=1
> 
> The seller said she got it  from Dilard recenlty,  all weather leather, ID number CO 123860.


Welcome to tPF. 

*Before placing a bid, please read my full response.*

The bag shown in the listing and in the pictures is authentic.

I'm a bit confused why the seller, *greatselling_pu* is using the same pictures as on the Chinese website you posted. 

Did the seller use her own picture in the ebay listing? And is the ebay listing the actual item that is being sold? 

My concern is that the seller is either stealing pictures or is mixing authentic and fake. 

The seller's current Coach listing is fake:
http://cgi.ebay.com/coach-tote-bag-...415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a12d3c34f

I don't recommend this seller.

In the future, the following post #1 on page one of this thread states the recommended posting format. It's helpful in searches for seller IDs and listings: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


----------



## nextspring

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to tPF.
> 
> *Before placing a bid, please read my full response.*
> 
> The bag shown in the listing and in the pictures is authentic.
> 
> I'm a bit confused why the seller, *greatselling_pu* is using the same pictures as on the Chinese website you posted.
> 
> Did the seller use her own picture in the ebay listing? And is the ebay listing the actual item that is being sold?
> 
> My concern is that the seller is either stealing pictures or is mixing authentic and fake.
> 
> The seller's current Coach listing is fake:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/coach-tote-bag-...415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a12d3c34f
> 
> I don't recommend this seller.
> 
> In the future, the following post #1 on page one of this thread states the recommended posting format. It's helpful in searches for seller IDs and listings: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


Thanks for the quick response, BeenBurned.

The seller only posted one pic at the Ebay originally, I requested more pics from her.

It is me that posted these pics at the Chinese forum to ask its authenticity. 

I have suspicion because the seller told me it is new without tag, RECENTLY got it from Dillards . I thought it is one of the vintage type...


----------



## nextspring

Thanks, BeenBurned. Can you check out the following one? I bidded it but have not got it.

Item: Dooney Bourke Purse
Listing number:  item on eBay: Dooney Bourke Purse 120754412916&#8207;
Seller:  rndoolin [contact seller]
Link:  the biding is ended.
Comments:
I want to know if it is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

nextspring said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned. Can you check out the following one? I bidded it but have not got it.
> 
> Item: Dooney Bourke Purse
> Listing number:  item on eBay: Dooney Bourke Purse 120754412916
> Seller:  rndoolin [contact seller]
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-Purse-/120754412916?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d861d74
> 
> Comments:
> I want to know if it is authentic.


The bag in the listing is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

nextspring said:


> Thanks for the quick response, BeenBurned.
> 
> The seller only posted one pic at the Ebay originally, I requested more pics from her.
> 
> It is me that posted these pics at the Chinese forum to ask its authenticity.
> 
> I have suspicion because the seller told me it is new without tag, RECENTLY got it from Dillards . I thought it is one of the vintage type...


Ah! That explains it. 

If indeed those are the seller's own pictures, they show an authentic bag, but a seller who mixes authentic and fake items is not one I'd recommend. 

As for buying from Dillards recently, I'm not sure. I do know that some of the older styles were re-introduced and being sold at discounters such as Marshalls and TJ Maxx. I haven't seen those items at Macy's or other department stores. (I don't have Dillards around here so I can't speak to that.)


----------



## nextspring

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the listing is authentic.


Thanks!!!


----------



## nextspring

If they are re-introduced, would they have liners insiders ? 





BeenBurned said:


> Ah! That explains it.
> 
> If indeed those are the seller's own pictures, they show an authentic bag, but a seller who mixes authentic and fake items is not one I'd recommend.
> 
> As for buying from Dillards recently, I'm not sure. I do know that some of the older styles were re-introduced and being sold at discounters such as Marshalls and TJ Maxx. I haven't seen those items at Macy's or other department stores. (I don't have Dillards around here so I can't speak to that.)


----------



## BeenBurned

nextspring said:


> If they are re-introduced, would they have liners insiders ?


Actually, now that you mention it, I think the new versions of the bags were lined with the woven burlap-y type material that they use on some of their bags now. 

I don't believe that the bag was a recent Dillard's purchase.


----------



## uadjit

From the Goodwill site:

Item Name (if you know it): Not sure
 Link (if available): http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8312086

Oops. The images aren't working but they are on the listing.


This is fake, right and if it isn't then what is this style?


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> From the Goodwill site:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Not sure
> Link (if available): http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8312086
> 
> Oops. The images aren't working but they are on the listing.
> 
> 
> This is fake, right and if it isn't then what is this style?


You are correct. It's fake.


----------



## rkg2004

Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag (Excellent Condition)
Listing number:  180705557101
Seller: uscmom11 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-H...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1832270199304407800
Comments: This is a completely new seller, but has a lot of pictures and the bag looks good.  What do you think?


----------



## snackyjackie

Hello!! This is my first post an I'd like to know if this is authentic.  Thank you so much for any assistance!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...342023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1179

Item: 270790342023
Seller: 228ladybug20


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## snackyjackie

rkg2004 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag (Excellent Condition)
> Listing number:  180705557101
> Seller: uscmom11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-H...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1832270199304407800
> Comments: This is a completely new seller, but has a lot of pictures and the bag looks good.  What do you think?




I have one very similar... looks real to me but I'll let the pros step in.  Nice looking though.


----------



## BeenBurned

rkg2004 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag (Excellent Condition)
> Listing number:  180705557101
> Seller: uscmom11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-H...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1832270199304407800
> Comments: This is a completely new seller, but has a lot of pictures and the bag looks good.  What do you think?


Authentic.


snackyjackie said:


> Hello!! This is my first post an I'd like to know if this is authentic.  Thank you so much for any assistance!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...342023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1179
> 
> Item: 270790342023
> Seller: 228ladybug20


Authentic.


----------



## Millee

Very tricky to tell from one photo, but is it possible to tell if this is authentic? I'm always a little wary of people who charge exorbitant shipping prices but small bid amounts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-D...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a12e2e410#ht_610wt_1189


----------



## BeenBurned

Millee said:


> Very tricky to tell from one photo, but is it possible to tell if this is authentic? I'm always a little wary of people who charge exorbitant shipping prices but small bid amounts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-D...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a12e2e410#ht_610wt_1189


The bag appears to be okay but another picture of the inside should be shown. Personally, I wouldn't consider bidding until seeing another pic just to verify.

The seller is in for a rude awakening. She's trying to cheat ebay out of fees but because of cheating sellers like this, ebay recently changed its policy and charges its FVF fees on the full price INCLUDING shipping. 

In the past, too many sellers were selling their expensive items for 99 cents with $200 shipping and ebay finally caught on.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: Womens Dooney & Bourke Lot of 6 Handbags Purses Used 
Listing number:  110724995014
Seller:   chikengo
Comments:  I think I'd like to bid on these - are they authentic?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item: Womens Dooney & Bourke Lot of 6 Handbags Purses Used
> Listing number:  110724995014
> http://cgi.ebay.com/110724995014?ru...95014&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Seller:   chikengo
> Comments:  I think I'd like to bid on these - are they authentic?
> Thanks for your help.


I've added the link to the listing. 

There should be more pictures and I certainly wouldn't recommend bidding without at least pics of the inside. 

They appear to be okay based on what's there but I do question (and need closer and more detailed pics) the small taupe bag on the lower right front corner. 

A clearer and closer picture of the hardware on the back would be needed. 

Please request additional pictures and I'll be happy to look at them.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> I've added the link to the listing.
> 
> There should be more pictures and I certainly wouldn't recommend bidding without at least pics of the inside.
> 
> They appear to be okay based on what's there but I do question (and need closer and more detailed pics) the small taupe bag on the lower right front corner.
> 
> A clearer and closer picture of the hardware on the back would be needed.
> 
> Please request additional pictures and I'll be happy to look at them.


 

Will try to get more pics and return to you.  Thanks!!


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> I've added the link to the listing.
> 
> There should be more pictures and I certainly wouldn't recommend bidding without at least pics of the inside.
> 
> They appear to be okay based on what's there but I do question (and need closer and more detailed pics) the small taupe bag on the lower right front corner.
> 
> A clearer and closer picture of the hardware on the back would be needed.
> 
> Please request additional pictures and I'll be happy to look at them.


 
Just wanted to thank you.  She was going to send pics if I won the auction but i lost out.  But thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Just wanted to thank you.  She was going to send pics if I won the auction but i lost out.  But thanks anyway for your help.


You're welcome. (She should have sent the pictures anyway, IMO.)


----------



## mzbag

Please authenticate thank you for your assistance !
Click on photos to enlarge.

Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Unknown 
Link: N/A Gift
Then attach any photos:


----------



## mzbag

Please authenticate thank you for your assistance !
Click on photos to enlarge addtional photos. 

Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Unknown 
Link: N/A Gift
Then attach any photos:


----------



## BeenBurned

mzbag said:


> Please authenticate thank you for your assistance !
> Click on photos to enlarge.
> 
> Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Unknown
> Link: N/A Gift
> Then attach any photos:





mzbag said:


> Please authenticate thank you for your assistance !
> Click on photos to enlarge addtional photos.
> 
> Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Unknown
> Link: N/A Gift
> Then attach any photos:


It's an authentic tassel tote in the signature quilt pattern.


----------



## mzbag

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic tassel tote in the signature quilt pattern.


 
BeenBurned: Thank you for your expertise ! 

It was left in  my reading lab with a note from a parent thanking me for tutoring her son !

Thanks again for your assistance!


----------



## BeenBurned

mzbag said:


> BeenBurned: Thank you for your expertise !
> 
> It was left in  my reading lab with a note from a parent thanking me for tutoring her son !
> 
> Thanks again for your assistance!


Very nice! Nice parent to let you know s/he appreciates your work.


----------



## HildyLee

Item: VNTG.1996 B-719 DOONEY& BOURKE MESSENGER/CROSS BDY BAG
Listing number: 260824227134
Seller: kettlehutskorner
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/260824227134?ru...27134&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Comments: Is this Dooney authentic? Is it actually from 1996? Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## oraange

Item: Dooney and Bourke Domed satchel (Norfolk?)
Listing number: 
Seller: purse-ology
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-X...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd3b9d11#ht_6545wt_912
Comments: Is the bottom structured? (Like other Norfolk satchels) and how would you describe the color just in case the pic is not accurate?

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> Item: VNTG.1996 B-719 DOONEY& BOURKE MESSENGER/CROSS BDY BAG
> Listing number: 260824227134
> Seller: kettlehutskorner
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/260824227134?ru...27134&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: Is this Dooney authentic? Is it actually from 1996? Thank you.


It's authentic but I'm not sure what year it was made. Dooney serial numbers aren't like Coach or LV where there's a date code. 

If you really wanted an age, you could call their 1-800 number and give them the serial number. I believe they can tell you the age based on the number.


----------



## BeenBurned

oraange said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Domed satchel (Norfolk?)
> Listing number:
> Seller: purse-ology
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-X...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bd3b9d11#ht_6545wt_912
> Comments: Is the bottom structured? (Like other Norfolk satchels) and how would you describe the color just in case the pic is not accurate?
> 
> thanks!


The bag is authentic.

If you mean firm (as in holding its shape), the bottom does do that. 

The color looks to be dark taupe which is rather rare. The lighter shade of taupe is considerably more common.


----------



## HildyLee

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I'm not sure what year it was made. Dooney serial numbers aren't like Coach or LV where there's a date code.
> 
> If you really wanted an age, you could call their 1-800 number and give them the serial number. I believe they can tell you the age based on the number.


 
Thank you for the info!


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> Thank you for the info!


You're welcome.


----------



## oraange

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> If you mean firm (as in holding its shape), the bottom does do that.
> 
> The color looks to be dark taupe which is rather rare. The lighter shade of taupe is considerably more common.


Thanks again! If you have the time, can you also authenticate this one?
Item: Dooney and Bourke Doctor satchel
Listing number: 
Seller: jeepgal44
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...egory=63852&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1#ht_500wt_949
Comments: Would you happen to know the name of this bag? I think its doctor satchel as stated in the title but I'd like to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

oraange said:


> Thanks again! If you have the time, can you also authenticate this one?
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Doctor satchel
> Listing number:
> Seller: jeepgal44
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...egory=63852&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1#ht_500wt_949
> Comments: Would you happen to know the name of this bag? I think its doctor satchel as stated in the title but I'd like to make sure. Thanks!


It's authentic.

I don't know the "official" Dooney style name but it's frequently called a doctor bag or satchel.


----------



## Millee

I believe they're called gladstone bags.

P.S. Thank you so much for taking all this time to look through these threads! It's so helpful! I just received one that you said was authentic and it is, and it's really spectacular quality.


----------



## BeenBurned

Millee said:


> I believe they're called gladstone bags.
> 
> P.S. Thank you so much for taking all this time to look through these threads! It's so helpful! I just received one that you said was authentic and it is, and it's really spectacular quality.


That's incorrect. 

This is what Gladstone looks like:
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...kw=dooney+gladstone&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## HildyLee

Item: Vtg Black Leather DOONEY & BOURKE Drs Bag~Satchel Purse
Listing number: 230648729705
Seller: pursenboots
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/230648729705?ru...29705&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Is this authentic? My concern is that the stitching on the piping, that runs up the piping to the leather at the top, does not back track at all. 

Comparing it to others on ebay, their stitching does back track 6 or so stitches at each of the upper corners, like this other one does: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-DOONE...175?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519a77d76f

Did Dooney finish piping off in more than one way?

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> Item: Vtg Black Leather DOONEY & BOURKE Drs Bag~Satchel Purse
> Listing number: 230648729705
> Seller: pursenboots
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/230648729705?ru...29705&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Is this authentic? My concern is that the stitching on the piping, that runs up the piping to the leather at the top, does not back track at all.
> 
> Comparing it to others on ebay, their stitching does back track 6 or so stitches at each of the upper corners, like this other one does: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-DOONE...175?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519a77d76f
> 
> Did Dooney finish piping off in more than one way?
> 
> Thank you.


The listing is authentic. 

I can't see the stitching close enough to see if there's back tacking or if it might be hidden under the upper piece of trim but the bag is definitely the real deal.


----------



## HildyLee

BeenBurned said:


> The listing is authentic.
> 
> I can't see the stitching close enough to see if there's back tacking or if it might be hidden under the upper piece of trim but the bag is definitely the real deal.


 
So Dooney's stitching on the piping can be finished off in different ways?

Also, why would the 3 leather strips that the feet fit into be of different shapes like they are on the above 2 examples, one bag has strips with rounded corners & the other has 3 strips with square corners. 

Thank you for taking the time to explain all this to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

HildyLee said:


> So Dooney's stitching on the piping can be finished off in different ways?
> 
> Also, why would the 3 leather strips that the feet fit into be of different shapes like they are on the above 2 examples, one bag has strips with rounded corners & the other has 3 strips with square corners.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to explain all this to me.


During construction, different factory workers might sew the items differently. Some might only use 3 stitches to secure a strip of leather and others might use 7-8 stitches.

As for the leather strips, the difference could be that the bags were made at different times and/or different factories. Sometimes manufacturers might tweak a detail differently in a subsequent year. 

Also, the bags, you are comparing are NOT the identical style. Compare the interiors of both bags. On the first listing from pursenboots, the inside open (non-zipper) pocket secured shut with a tab and snap closure.

On the other listing from millie41590, the non-zippered pocket is a different style pocket system.

Both are 100% authentic and both are pocket systems that Dooney did use at various times. 

Without an actual side-by-side comparison to examine whether the two bags are identical styles, I can't say. But what I do know with 100% certainty is that both are authentic.


----------



## illbeyourwater

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information. 



Item Name (if you know it): unsure
Link (if available): none purchased at Value Village
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) 
pictures

In the pics it looks like hardware is silver colored, it is not it is brass.

Sorry, tried to post them but couldn't figure out how to resize.  Just wondering how my $9.99 gamble turned out.  The Tag Number reads J7723153


----------



## BeenBurned

illbeyourwater said:


> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): unsure
> Link (if available): none purchased at Value Village
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> pictures
> 
> In the pics it looks like hardware is silver colored, it is not it is brass.
> 
> Sorry, tried to post them but couldn't figure out how to resize.  Just wondering how my $9.99 gamble turned out.  The Tag Number reads J7723153


You did well! It's authentic and it's some type of clip hobo. Nice find.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## illbeyourwater

BeenBurned said:


> You did well! It's authentic and it's some type of clip hobo. Nice find.


Thanks, my mom and I use to pick up the old AWL one's.  Feels good to know I still have it 

Did some more research appears it is a "Exclusives Annalisa Medium Lock Sac"

Hubby will be thrilled to know it was well worth my $10.


----------



## BeenBurned

illbeyourwater said:


> Thanks, my mom and I use to pick up the old AWL one's.  Feels good to know I still have it
> 
> Did some more research appears it is a "Exclusives Annalisa Medium Lock Sac"
> 
> Hubby will be thrilled to know it was well worth my $10.


You're welcome.


----------



## katev

Item: D&B crossbody with built-in wallet
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $9
Dimensions: 7&#8221; high, 9.5 wide, and 2.5 deep
Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/DB Tan Crossbody w Builti In Wallet/ 

Comments: I am not very familiar with D&B bags but this one appears genuine (to me!) and in good condition, please authenticate.

It&#8217;s sort of an orange-tan color, do you know the name of this bag/color and/or when it was made and how much it originally cost? Any information that you can give me about the bag will be greatly appreciated; thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: D&B crossbody with built-in wallet
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $9
> Dimensions: 7 high, 9.5 wide, and 2.5 deep
> Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/DB Tan Crossbody w Builti In Wallet/
> 
> Comments: I am not very familiar with D&B bags but this one appears genuine (to me!) and in good condition, please authenticate.
> 
> Its sort of an orange-tan color, do you know the name of this bag/color and/or when it was made and how much it originally cost? Any information that you can give me about the bag will be greatly appreciated; thanks in advance for your help!


It's authentic and is a cavalry bag. The color appears to be British tan. 

I don't know the original price.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and is a cavalry bag. The color appears to be British tan.
> 
> I don't know the original price.


 
Thank you so much! Any idea how old it is?

I now own 4 D&B pieces - a satchel, a cavalry bag, a coin purse, and a dustbag. I am going to have to start doing something with them soon! Do you know of a thread or a site where I can find info about rehabbing D&B bags? Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thank you so much! Any idea how old it is?
> 
> I now own 4 D&B pieces - a satchel, a cavalry bag, a coin purse, and a dustbag. I am going to have to start doing something with them soon! Do you know of a thread or a site where I can find info about rehabbing D&B bags? Thanks again!


If you search dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys on ebay, she has a wealth of information, several guides and many catalogs. She probably has the information with the original prices and might be able to offer cleaning/rehabbing advice.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> If you search dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys on ebay, she has a wealth of information, several guides and many catalogs. She probably has the information with the original prices and might be able to offer cleaning/rehabbing advice.


 
Will do, thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Will do, thanks so much!


It's my pleasure!


----------



## AdrianaC

Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag, thank you! 
http://tinypic.com/r/osrexg/7


----------



## HildyLee

BeenBurned said:


> During construction, different factory workers might sew the items differently. Some might only use 3 stitches to secure a strip of leather and others might use 7-8 stitches.
> 
> As for the leather strips, the difference could be that the bags were made at different times and/or different factories. Sometimes manufacturers might tweak a detail differently in a subsequent year.
> 
> Also, the bags, you are comparing are NOT the identical style. Compare the interiors of both bags. On the first listing from pursenboots, the inside open (non-zipper) pocket secured shut with a tab and snap closure.
> 
> On the other listing from millie41590, the non-zippered pocket is a different style pocket system.
> 
> Both are 100% authentic and both are pocket systems that Dooney did use at various times.
> 
> Without an actual side-by-side comparison to examine whether the two bags are identical styles, I can't say. But what I do know with 100% certainty is that both are authentic.


 
Thank you again, BeenBurned. I really appreciate your sharing all this info with us!


----------



## BeenBurned

AdrianaC said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag, thank you!
> http://tinypic.com/r/osrexg/7


Authentic. 


HildyLee said:


> Thank you again, BeenBurned. I really appreciate your sharing all this info with us!


You're welcome.


----------



## minimel

Item: D&B crossbody
Listing number:170681559080
 Seller: rlindblad55
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170681559080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Just bought, looks good to me, but please authenticate and let me know what this bag is called. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

minimel said:


> Item: D&B crossbody
> Listing number:170681559080
> Seller: rlindblad55
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170681559080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Just bought, looks good to me, but please authenticate and let me know what this bag is called. Thanks!


It's the remade version of the older style R156 but I don't know the actual style name. 

It is authentic.


----------



## uadjit

OK. Got another one, actually two, for you. A bag and a wallet that were in the same lot (used).There's a whole gallery at http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Web graphics/Green Dooney AWL/

The first is a green zip top AWL which I'm pretty sure is authentic:








I don't know about the wallet, though (this looks brand new):






Thanks in advance and sorry about the ginormous pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> OK. Got another one, actually two, for you. A bag and a wallet that were in the same lot (used).There's a whole gallery at http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Web graphics/Green Dooney AWL/
> 
> The first is a green zip top AWL which I'm pretty sure is authentic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the wallet, though (this looks brand new):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry about the ginormous pics.


The purse is authentic. 

Wallet is fake.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dinskee79

Is this authentic D&B vintage awl satchel?
http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-vintag...ltDomain_211&hash=item3f0cc71f66#ht_915wt_932


----------



## dinskee79

Item: D&B doctor's bag
Listing number:270797315942
Seller: tims0238
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-vintag...ltDomain_211&hash=item3f0cc71f66#ht_915wt_932
Comments: Pls. authenticate i'm interested to buy. TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-vintage-Dooney-D-B-midnight-blue-doctors-bag-/270797315942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0cc71f66#ht_915wt_932


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> The purse is authentic.
> 
> Wallet is fake.


Thanks! That's what I thought. It's fine, though. I got a good price for the purse by itself.


----------



## BeenBurned

dinskee79 said:


> Is this authentic D&B vintage awl satchel?
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-vintag...ltDomain_211&hash=item3f0cc71f66#ht_915wt_932





dinskee79 said:


> Item: D&B doctor's bag
> Listing number:270797315942
> Seller: tims0238
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-vintag...ltDomain_211&hash=item3f0cc71f66#ht_915wt_932
> Comments: Pls. authenticate i'm interested to buy. TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-vintag...ltDomain_211&hash=item3f0cc71f66#ht_915wt_932


The bag in the pictures is authentic. 



uadjit said:


> Thanks! That's what I thought. It's fine, though. I got a good price for the purse by itself.


You're welcome.

The seller still should be made aware that she sold a (partial) fake. 

Although I'm not a fan of partial refunds, in this case, I think that would be appropriate. You bid on what should have been authentic items and 1/2 the purchase is fake.

An honorable seller will do right by you.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The seller still should be made aware that she sold a (partial) fake.
> 
> Although I'm not a fan of partial refunds, in this case, I think that would be appropriate. You bid on what should have been authentic items and 1/2 the purchase is fake.
> 
> An honorable seller will do right by you.


You have a point and I will mention it to the seller but honestly, I didn't even realize the wallet was part of the deal. I was really only bidding on the bag. I think the seller just threw the wallet in as a "freebie" because it matches the bag (almost).

I just wanted to check here to make sure it wasn't real before I chucked it out.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> You have a point and I will mention it to the seller but honestly, I didn't even realize the wallet was part of the deal. I was really only bidding on the bag. I think the seller just threw the wallet in as a "freebie" because it matches the bag (almost).
> 
> I just wanted to check here to make sure it wasn't real before I chucked it out.


Many sellers do offer a fake "bonus" (without describing it as fake) in order to unload it. 

It's still dishonest and against ebay policy.


----------



## oraange

Hi again!  I have another one to authenticate haha, I didn't win the other auction!
Item: 2 AWL crossbodies, one is Essex (?) and the other one is ?
Listing number: 160636704161
Seller: missnicool
Link: here!
Comments:
~Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

oraange said:


> Hi again!  I have another one to authenticate haha, I didn't win the other auction!
> Item: 2 AWL crossbodies, one is Essex (?) and the other one is ?
> Listing number: 160636704161
> Seller: missnicool
> Link: here!
> Comments:
> ~Thanks!


Both bags are authentic.


----------



## dinskee79

Thanks Beenburned!


----------



## BeenBurned

dinskee79 said:


> Thanks Beenburned!


You're welcome.


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

Item: NWT DOONEY & BOURKE WHITE SIGNATURE SHADOW JULIA 2S570

Listing number: 270799568220
Seller: jensto123 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270799568220&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic or not. Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

SamanthaMarie83 said:


> Item: NWT DOONEY & BOURKE WHITE SIGNATURE SHADOW JULIA 2S570
> 
> Listing number: 270799568220
> Seller: jensto123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270799568220&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic or not. Thanks!!


Authentic.


----------



## katev

Item: D&B (Gray/Tan Cavalry?) Bag 
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $10
Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/DB Gray Tan Cavalry Bag/ 
Dimensions: 8 high by 8 wide by 4 deep

Comments: I was wondering if this is another cavalry bag or is it a different style? I think the color is gray and tan but I am not sure? Please authenticate and share any info you have about the bag, thank in advance! 

Thanks also for directing me to dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys; she was very helpful!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: D&B (Gray/Tan Cavalry?) Bag
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $10
> Photos: http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/katev2/DB Gray Tan Cavalry Bag/
> Dimensions: 8 high by 8 wide by 4 deep
> 
> Comments: I was wondering if this is another cavalry bag or is it a different style? I think the color is gray and tan but I am not sure? Please authenticate and share any info you have about the bag, thank in advance!
> 
> Thanks also for directing me to dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys; she was very helpful!


It's a surrey bag (with the buckle) and the color is called taupe. 

Glad to help.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's a surrey bag (with the buckle) and the color is called taupe.
> 
> Glad to help.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## alkemist

Item: Dooney & Bourke Signature Heart Hart Bucket Handbag
Listing number: 390341048259
Seller: bobsbon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390341048259?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4474wt_1163

Comments: New to Dooney & Bourke bags. I followed posted guidelines on authentic DB's. Looked real to me late last night so I purchased but would love to have an experienced opinion.


----------



## BeenBurned

alkemist said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Signature Heart Hart Bucket Handbag
> Listing number: 390341048259
> Seller: bobsbon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39034104825...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4474wt_1163
> 
> Comments: New to Dooney & Bourke bags. I followed posted guidelines on authentic DB's. Looked real to me late last night so I purchased but would love to have an experienced opinion.


Authentic.


----------



## alkemist

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

alkemist said:


> Thanks!!


You're welcome.


----------



## cleanclear2007

Item: Dooney & Bourke Signature Heart Hart Bucket Handbag
Listing number: 110734240264
Seller: lovemylab205
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110734240264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: I think it is real, although I have a bit doubt by looking at the bottom of its interior. I would appreciate if anyone could help me determine if it is authentic or not.


----------



## tyn001

This bag has everything but the blue and red tag inside. Is this bag authentic? 

Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Dr Leather Purse Satchel Bag
Listing number: 200639955553
Seller: snow-ball
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20063995555...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3345wt_1396


----------



## BeenBurned

cleanclear2007 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Signature Heart Hart Bucket Handbag
> Listing number: 110734240264
> Seller: lovemylab205
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110734240264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: I think it is real, although I have a bit doubt by looking at the bottom of its interior. I would appreciate if anyone could help me determine if it is authentic or not.


It's authentic but your title indicates a different bag. (The AWL bag in the link from lovemylab205 is authentic.)


----------



## BeenBurned

tyn001 said:


> This bag has everything but the blue and red tag inside. Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Dr Leather Purse Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 200639955553
> Seller: snow-ball
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20063995555...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3345wt_1396


The bag in the listing is authentic.


----------



## cleanclear2007

Oops&#65292;my bad, I used the template from the prior post, and forgot to change the title..
Thank you so much for your help!!


BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but your title indicates a different bag. (The AWL bag in the link from lovemylab205 is authentic.)


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Item name: dooney and bourke hobo signature bag?
Link: no link



































I got this at a yard sale. I know nothing about it

Comments: I just got this at a yard sale for a great price! I have no idea about it thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Item name: dooney and bourke hobo signature bag?
> Link: no link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this at a yard sale. I know nothing about it
> 
> Comments: I just got this at a yard sale for a great price! I have no idea about it thank you!


It's authentic. I don't know the style name.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. I don't know the style name.



Thank you so much bb I only paid $2!


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Thank you so much bb I only paid $2!


Great buy! Congratulations!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

BeenBurned said:


> Great buy! Congratulations!



thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## alkemist

Item: Dooney & Bourke Signature Purse Handbag
Listing number: 140596642973
Seller: olezoostreasures4u 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...WH_Handbags&hash=item20bc36849d#ht_556wt_1396

Comments: I've seen a handful of these bags floating around ebay, mostly in black by various sellers. Something about the bag just throws me off, mostly the 5 feet on the bottom. Also I've noticed in various listings, the stitching on the interior leather tag have been messy.


----------



## BeenBurned

alkemist said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Signature Purse Handbag
> Listing number: 140596642973
> Seller: olezoostreasures4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...WH_Handbags&hash=item20bc36849d#ht_556wt_1396
> 
> Comments: I've seen a handful of these bags floating around ebay, mostly in black by various sellers. Something about the bag just throws me off, mostly the 5 feet on the bottom. Also I've noticed in various listings, the stitching on the interior leather tag have been messy.


Both the bag and the wallet are authentic.


----------



## IrisCole

Item Name (if you know it):  ?? Vintage satchel ??
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos):
Comments: There are no other markings on the bag that I could see.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

IrisCole said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  ?? Vintage satchel ??
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos):
> Comments: There are no other markings on the bag that I could see.  Thank you!


Sorry, it's fake.

It's trying to copy this one: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8502dcb


----------



## IrisCole

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, it's fake.
> 
> It's trying to copy this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8502dcb



No worries! For $2 it was worth a go!  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

IrisCole said:


> No worries! For $2 it was worth a go!  Thank you!


You're welcome. Sorry I couldn't tell you what you'd hoped to hear.


----------



## mrsmaintenance

Found at a thrift store today...real?


----------



## BeenBurned

mrsmaintenance said:


> Found at a thrift store today...real?


Authentic.


----------



## mrsmaintenance

FANTASTIC!!!  Care to guess how much I paid?
.
.
.
.
69 cents!!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mrsmaintenance said:


> FANTASTIC!!!  Care to guess how much I paid?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 69 cents!!!!!!!


LOL! Great buy! I don't even see fakes that cheap!


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: *Dooney Navy Vintage Leather Purse*

Listing number:  250869758925

Seller: yslockpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250869758925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comments: I already bought this.  I just hope it's authentic.

I waited until received to check so I could give you more pics.  I have even more pics if you need them.

Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item: *Dooney Navy Vintage Leather Purse*
> 
> Listing number:  250869758925
> 
> Seller: yslockpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250869758925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments: I already bought this.  I just hope it's authentic.
> 
> I waited until received to check so I could give you more pics.  I have even more pics if you need them.
> 
> Thanks!!


Authentic surrey bag.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic surrey bag.


 

Terrific!  Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Terrific!  Thanks so much!


 You're welcome.


----------



## enbcfsobe

Item: Leather Handbag
Listing number: 8466762
Seller: Goodwill Industries of the Columbia-Willamette
Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Leather-Handbag-8466762.html

This appears to be a Lucy bag. I can't find any other examples of two-tone Lucy bags without the corner reinforcement patches on the bottom, nor could I find any this large. I'm really not familiar with these bags. Any thoughts?? Please be gentle -- this is my first time asking for authentication.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## enbcfsobe

Sorry here are pictures (I hope...)

images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa6006585824-er.jpg
images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa2685314824-er.jpg
images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa6061909824-er.jpg
images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa7521325824-er.jpg
images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa3172372824-er.jpg
images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa8904321824-er.jpg


ETA this was a major fail -- I don't have a place to post pictures on the web and I couldn't embed them in the post. I'm so sorry!!


----------



## BeenBurned

enbcfsobe said:


> Sorry here are pictures (I hope...)
> 
> http://images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa6006585824-er.jpg
> http://images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa2685314824-er.jpg
> http://images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa6061909824-er.jpg
> http://images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa7521325824-er.jpg
> http://images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa3172372824-er.jpg
> http://images.shopgoodwill.com/8/8-24-2011/sa8904321824-er.jpg
> 
> 
> ETA this was a major fail -- I don't have a place to post pictures on the web and I couldn't embed them in the post. I'm so sorry!!


If you add "http://" in front of the links, they'll be clickable. 

The bag is authentic.


----------



## enbcfsobe

Thanks so much for the tip and for the authentication!! Your avatar is awesome 
I really like this bag and hope I can win it. I'm not so worried about the price since its going to goodwill, just didn't want to carry a fake without knowing it.


----------



## BeenBurned

enbcfsobe said:


> Thanks so much for the tip and for the authentication!! Your avatar is awesome
> I really like this bag and hope I can win it. I'm not so worried about the price since its going to goodwill, just didn't want to carry a fake without knowing it.


You're welcome. 

Thanks for the compliment on my avatar. I saw that little old lady and fell in love with her!


----------



## rkg2004

Has anyone had any experience with beautifulbaroque on eBay?


----------



## BeenBurned

rkg2004 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with beautifulbaroque on eBay?


http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Hand...0&_ssn=beautifulbaroque&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282

I'm not familiar with the seller but her Dooney items appear to be okay.


----------



## tyn001

Item: Womens purse Dooney & Bourke large navy restore
Listing number:170688717326
Seller: kimbo0314 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1413
Comments - MORE PHOTOS here at photobucket album:http://s1085.photobucket.com/albums/j434/monkeynbears/db/


----------



## rkg2004

You are the Dooney guru!

I just ordered this one from her:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280732339824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The price was incredible and she has so many pics, it looks great.  Can't wait to see it.



BeenBurned said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Hand...0&_ssn=beautifulbaroque&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282
> 
> I'm not familiar with the seller but her Dooney items appear to be okay.


----------



## BeenBurned

tyn001 said:


> Item: Womens purse Dooney & Bourke large navy restore
> Listing number:170688717326
> Seller: kimbo0314
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1413
> Comments - MORE PHOTOS here at photobucket album:http://s1085.photobucket.com/albums/j434/monkeynbears/db/


Fake.

The seller also has this fake Dooney:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-purs...394?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bdf7b242

And she sold this fake Coach:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-purs...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bda8294d


Do not buy from *kimbo0314*. She mixes authentic and fake and before buying, review her feedback: 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=kimbo0314+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## BeenBurned

rkg2004 said:


> You are the Dooney guru!
> 
> I just ordered this one from her:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280732339824?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The price was incredible and she has so many pics, it looks great.  Can't wait to see it.


Congratulations!


----------



## tyn001

BeenBurned said:


> Fake.
> 
> The seller also has this fake Dooney:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-purs...394?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bdf7b242
> 
> And she sold this fake Coach:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-purs...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bda8294d
> 
> 
> Do not buy from *kimbo0314*. She mixes authentic and fake and before buying, review her feedback:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=kimbo0314+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


Thank you so much for your help! I was able to cancel my transaction with this seller before paying and going through the hassles of shipping the item back.


----------



## Luvmysophiejo

Item: Dooney Mini Tassel Tote
Listing number:110739366203
Seller: joemnj 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110739366203#ht_500wt_1361 
Comments: Hoping someone will authenticate this for me. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Navy Leather Hobo Tote Purse Bag
Listing number:  320752752213
Seller: station_85
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae5a9655
Comments: 

I'm thinking of bidding on this one.  Please help authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvmysophiejo said:


> Item: Dooney Mini Tassel Tote
> Listing number:110739366203
> Seller: joemnj
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110739366203#ht_500wt_1361
> Comments: Hoping someone will authenticate this for me. Thank you in advance!!


It appears to be a tassel tote but more pictures are needed to authenticate.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Navy Leather Hobo Tote Purse Bag
> Listing number:  320752752213
> Seller: station_85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae5a9655
> Comments:
> 
> I'm thinking of bidding on this one.  Please help authenticate.  Thanks!


Looks good.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Looks good.


 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Fake.

The seller also has this fake Dooney:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-purse...item27bdf7b242

And she sold this fake Coach:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-purse...item27bda8294d


Do not buy from *kimbo0314*. She mixes authentic and fake and before buying, review her feedback: 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?Use...ed+by&ref=home



tyn001 said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I was able to cancel my transaction with this seller before paying and going through the hassles of shipping the item back.


When you canceled the transaction with  *kimbo0314*, did you tell her why you were canceling? And if so, what was her response?

IMO, in cases like this, sellers should know why they're losing buyers.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE leather shoulder tote bag CROCO 
Listing number:  250886660118
Seller:  *6550ang*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250886660118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: 


Item:  Dooney & Bourke All weather Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
Listing number:  320754940376
Seller:  dayzeemay_dog
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/320754940376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: 


I hope you don't mind my asking for both of these but am unsure which will get me the best deal until bidding starts.  So please help authenticate both.  Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE leather shoulder tote bag CROCO
> Listing number:  250886660118
> Seller:  *6550ang*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250886660118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments:
> 
> 
> Item:  Dooney & Bourke All weather Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:  320754940376
> Seller:  dayzeemay_dog
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/320754940376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind my asking for both of these but am unsure which will get me the best deal until bidding starts.  So please help authenticate both.  Thanks so much!


Both are fine.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Both are fine.


 


Thanks so much - you guys rock!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much - you guys rock!!


You're welcome.


----------



## unconfused4now

Bought this on ebay. Can anyone help?
Made in Mexico on the outer pocket
Dooney & Bourke, Inc. other sides outter pocket
serial number:M227275

Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Light Blue Canvas Signature Handbag 
Item #: 260841002129
Seller ID: sljgolf
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260841002129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.


 


BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## unconfused4now

I hope I got the attachments in this time...





unconfused4now said:


> Bought this on ebay. Can anyone help?
> Made in Mexico on the outer pocket
> Dooney & Bourke, Inc. other sides outter pocket
> serial number:M227275
> 
> Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Light Blue Canvas Signature Handbag
> Item #: 260841002129
> Seller ID: sljgolf
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260841002129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## unconfused4now

Hopefully this time my pic will be added.















unconfused4now said:


> Bought this on ebay. Can anyone help?
> Made in Mexico on the outer pocket
> Dooney & Bourke, Inc. other sides outter pocket
> serial number:M227275
> 
> Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Light Blue Canvas Signature Handbag
> Item #: 260841002129
> Seller ID: sljgolf
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260841002129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649





unconfused4now said:


> I hope I got the attachments in this time...


----------



## BeenBurned

unconfused4now said:


> Bought this on ebay. Can anyone help?
> Made in Mexico on the outer pocket
> Dooney & Bourke, Inc. other sides outter pocket
> serial number:M227275
> 
> Item Name: Dooney & Bourke Light Blue Canvas Signature Handbag
> Item #: 260841002129
> Seller ID: sljgolf
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260841002129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649





unconfused4now said:


> Hopefully this time my pic will be added.
> View attachment 1480694
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480695
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480696
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480697
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480698


Authentic.


----------



## unconfused4now

Bought this on ebay. Can anyone help?
Inside the purse on the outer pocket it says assembled in Mexico. Other than that & the serial number there are no other hardware feature with the Dooney name nor are there any leather embosments.
There are many more pics he has posted on his page. You will see in his pics the purse looks very pink. It is not..more like a red if you ask me.

Serial number: M6146395
Item Name: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Purse (Rarely Used) L@@K
Item #: 130539625950
Seller ID: bearp56
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130539625950?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



















jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much - you guys rock!!


----------



## BeenBurned

unconfused4now said:


> Bought this on ebay. Can anyone help?
> Inside the purse on the outer pocket it says assembled in Mexico. Other than that & the serial number there are no other hardware feature with the Dooney name nor are there any leather embosments.
> There are many more pics he has posted on his page. You will see in his pics the purse looks very pink. It is not..more like a red if you ask me.
> 
> Serial number: M6146395
> Item Name: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Purse (Rarely Used) L@@K
> Item #: 130539625950
> Seller ID: bearp56
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130539625950?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480737
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480738
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480746
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480747
> 
> 
> View attachment 1480748


It's authentic.


----------



## unconfused4now

Authenticated! Hip hip hooray! Thanks!


beenburned said:


> authentic.


----------



## unconfused4now

Another hip hip hooray! Authenticated! Thank you!





unconfused4now said:


> authenticated! Hip hip hooray! Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

unconfused4now said:


> Authenticated! Hip hip hooray! Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## annadcat

Is this authentic?  TIA

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY&BOURKE CROSSBODY SATCHEL LOCK & KEYS 
Listing number: 360380652221
Seller: christines495
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e85c5abd
Comments: I think it is a Gladstone.  Am I correct that it is authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

annadcat said:


> Is this authentic?  TIA
> 
> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY&BOURKE CROSSBODY SATCHEL LOCK & KEYS
> Listing number: 360380652221
> Seller: christines495
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e85c5abd
> Comments: I think it is a Gladstone.  Am I correct that it is authentic?


Yes and yes. Looks like great condition.


----------



## annadcat

Awesome.  Thanks so much!



BeenBurned said:


> Yes and yes. Looks like great condition.


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,  Looking at this one!

Dooney and Bourke Women's Handbag Purse, Authentic
320753203684
gsxrgreenguru 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae6179e4

Thanks!

Have I said today that I love you guys!


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,

Dooney & Bourke Handbag
250886105597
misty7911
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a69fa29fd

Greatly appreciate


----------



## BeenBurned

annadcat said:


> Awesome.  Thanks so much!


You're welcome. 


jjmckillip said:


> Hi,  Looking at this one!
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Women's Handbag Purse, Authentic
> 320753203684
> gsxrgreenguru
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aae6179e4
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Have I said today that I love you guys!


Authentic!


----------



## jjmckillip

Awesome!


----------



## jjmckillip

I am giving you my listings that I have not authenticated before now.  I want to make sure I am selling what I say I am, so I am tattling on myself.  I am going to give you my listings to verify.  There are a lot, so I thank you ahead of time

1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602638624?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602811124?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

3: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602811500?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

4: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602812465?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I bought them all on ebay.  I will take them down if fake!

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> I am giving you my listings that I have not authenticated before now.  I want to make sure I am selling what I say I am, so I am tattling on myself.  I am going to give you my listings to verify.  There are a lot, so I thank you ahead of time
> 
> 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602638624?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602811124?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 3: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602811500?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> 4: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602812465?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> I bought them all on ebay.  I will take them down if fake!
> 
> Thanks!


All are authentic.


----------



## jjmckillip

Thanks so much!  I just found out I wasn't supposed to do that!  Sorry!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Thanks so much!  I just found out I wasn't supposed to do that!  Sorry!


You're welcome.


----------



## uadjit

I've got another one for you! The tag is ripped off, though I know you've covered several reasons why that might be. It seems authentic to me but I just want to make sure. It's in my possession, not for sale but I have pics:







Here's a whole gallery on photobucket: http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Web%20graphics/Red%20All%20Weather%20Leather%20Bag/


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I've got another one for you! The tag is ripped off, though I know you've covered several reasons why that might be. It seems authentic to me but I just want to make sure. It's in my possession, not for sale but I have pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a whole gallery on photobucket: http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Web graphics/Red All Weather Leather Bag/


It's authentic. I love the color!


----------



## KatsBags

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.* I love the color![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Me, too!
> 
> My favorite AWL bag is a satchel in that color... rouge. I SO'd it "back in the day"...


----------



## uadjit

Thanks, BB, Kats!

Oh yes, the rouge color is just beautiful! The only thing I need to do is to condition the leather trim because it's a bit dried out on the edges. 

That's OK to do, right? I've been successful at it on other AWL bags but I'm always worried that I'm going to get some on the colored part and ruin the finish.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Thanks, BB, Kats!
> 
> Oh yes, the rouge color is just beautiful! The only thing I need to do is to condition the leather trim because it's a bit dried out on the edges.
> 
> That's OK to do, right? I've been successful at it on other AWL bags but I'm always worried that I'm going to get some on the colored part and ruin the finish.


You're welcome. 

As for conditioning, that's not something I'm much help on. I think there are other sections of the forum that will advise you on what you can and cannot use.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: Brand New Reduced Dooney & Bourke NWT Retail $365 
Listing number: 180717600965
Seller: pamsposhpretties
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-R...965?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a139bc0c5
Comments:  I'm not an expert on D&B, but I know the seller is selling a fake kate spade. I was wondering if she's doing the same with this purse. She actually has TWO D&Bs that she's selling.


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: Brand New Reduced Dooney & Bourke NWT Retail $365
> Listing number: 180717600965
> Seller: pamsposhpretties
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-R...965?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a139bc0c5
> Comments:  I'm not an expert on D&B, but I know the seller is selling a fake kate spade. I was wondering if she's doing the same with this purse. She actually has TWO D&Bs that she's selling.


Both Dooneys are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Both Dooneys are authentic.


 
Thanks!


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,

I have a few for  you

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/180716340027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6136647996/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6136098931/in/photostream

2)http://www.ebay.com/itm/380364051971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

3)http://www.ebay.com/itm/300590005933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

THanks so much!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6136113037/in/photostream


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


jjmckillip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few for  you
> 
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/180716340027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6136647996/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6136098931/in/photostream
> 
> 2)http://www.ebay.com/itm/380364051971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 3)http://www.ebay.com/itm/300590005933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> THanks so much!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6136113037/in/photostream


All are authentic.


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> All are authentic.


I must be a lucky person!  So far all that I bought before have been good but 1!  THanks so much!


----------



## jjmckillip

Can you take a look at these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390340189151?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6138230930/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6138230228/in/photostream

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160641565634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6138246666/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6137700515/in/photostream

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> I must be a lucky person!  So far all that I bought before have been good but 1!  THanks so much!


You're welcome.


jjmckillip said:


> Can you take a look at these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390340189151?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6138230930/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6138230228/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160641565634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6138246666/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6137700515/in/photostream
> 
> Thanks!


Both are authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE Canvas Handbag
Listing number: 200651156481
Seller: baileyblue203
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7bdac01

Comments: She had a fake kate spade up, which ebay pulled. She has this D&B and a Coach. I wonder if either are real.


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE Canvas Handbag
> Listing number: 200651156481
> Seller: baileyblue203
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7bdac01
> 
> Comments: She had a fake kate spade up, which ebay pulled. She has this D&B and a Coach. I wonder if either are real.


Dooney is authentic and Coach probably is okay too. Ideally, there should be a better picture of the creed patch but there aren't any red flags.


----------



## DBar

Interested in this Dooney & Bourke purse.
Item: Red Leather Zipper Pocket Sac Bag/Purse
Listing #: 390345444411
Seller: *sisterstuff2*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae266cc3b
Comment: Same purse is currently $176 (but not in that color) on the DB website-- but if this is real I might as well save the $40+ ...what do you think of it? Looks pretty good to me, although the stitching might be a little off? And is the sewed-on tag on the inside right?


----------



## BeenBurned

DBar said:


> Interested in this Dooney & Bourke purse.
> Item: Red Leather Zipper Pocket Sac Bag/Purse
> Listing #: 390345444411
> Seller: *sisterstuff2*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae266cc3b
> Comment: Same purse is currently $176 (but not in that color) on the DB website-- but if this is real I might as well save the $40+ ...what do you think of it? Looks pretty good to me, although the stitching might be a little off? And is the sewed-on tag on the inside right?


It's authentic.


----------



## DBar

Thanks! It looked pretty good to me but I'm new to the brand. Also, do you know if this bag needs to be waterproofed? I live in a very rainy state.


----------



## BeenBurned

DBar said:


> Thanks! It looked pretty good to me but I'm new to the brand. Also, do you know if this bag needs to be waterproofed? I live in a very rainy state.


I don't know whether the bag needs any treatment. Generally, AWL (all weather leather) bags don't need anything because they're designer to withstand weather. Of course you wouldn't want to take it swimming!

According to the Dooney site, this is what they say about the Dillen bags:

_The subtle texture and soft hand of  Dillen II leather lends itself beautifully to both structured and  slouchy bags.  The updated duck logo in brass is featured prominently on  each style._

It doesn't mention care or treatment but you can call them or use their live online help to ask questions. 

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19779


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Prettyfish

Hello and thanks so much for your expertise! 

I had my eye on THIS

but I'm glad I didn't win it.  I'm pretty sure it's fake, what with that bizarre metal catch and the loose trim end and rivets on the back.   

Can you verify?


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyfish said:


> Hello and thanks so much for your expertise!
> 
> I had my eye on THIS
> 
> but I'm glad I didn't win it.  I'm pretty sure it's fake, what with that bizarre metal catch and the loose trim end and rivets on the back.
> 
> Can you verify?


You're correct. It's a good thing you didn't win.


----------



## enbcfsobe

BeenBurned said:


> If you add "http://" in front of the links, they'll be clickable.
> 
> The bag is authentic.



ETA link to original post -- sorry!! http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-134.html#post19814262

Also here is the listing 
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8466762

Hi

 again! I received this bag today and I'm a bit concerned. The darker tan accents look and feel like leather but the body of the purse feels like PVC or some other synthetic. It smells odd too, and not like leather.  It has a sticker inside the bottom of the bag that reads DI385 TN Medium Lucy 63055931. Not sure if that has any meaning. The bag is great looking and in amazing condition but it was listed as leather and the funny feel and smell are making me suspicious.  I certainly don't want to second guess the authentication but I can't find anywhere that these bags were made in PVC. Some clarification or reassurance is much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Prettyfish

...

Here's another sort of Dooney and Bourke challenge!

I just bought a lot of three replacement brass duck fobs.  They were BIN on ebay for $12 which is usually the price of one, so I pounced.  The bad news is I got them today and they seem like imitations.  I haven't been able to find a good guide elsewhere, so I was hoping you could help.  


Here are pics:

http://imageshack.us/g/64/1p1070220.jpg/

The fob on the left is authentic, original to a purse my mother bought in the 80's and has very little wear.  To the right are the three I purchased (the closeups show the fobs in the same order as the wide shot, two pics of each).  I'm quite sure the  rightmost one is fake (the back is flat, not finished round like the others and the nasty base metal is showing through), but the other two are more plausible.  It's tough because of the different degrees of wear.  I also imagine different molds might have been used over the years. 


Any thoughts?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Prettyfish

The last two closeups are of the authentic fob!  Hope that didn't confuse anybody!


----------



## enbcfsobe

enbcfsobe said:


> ETA link to original post -- sorry!! http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-134.html#post19814262
> 
> Also here is the listing
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8466762
> 
> Hi
> 
> again! I received this bag today and I'm a bit concerned. The darker tan accents look and feel like leather but the body of the purse feels like PVC or some other synthetic. It smells odd too, and not like leather.  It has a sticker inside the bottom of the bag that reads DI385 TN Medium Lucy 63055931. Not sure if that has any meaning. The bag is great looking and in amazing condition but it was listed as leather and the funny feel and smell are making me suspicious.  I certainly don't want to second guess the authentication but I can't find anywhere that these bags were made in PVC. Some clarification or reassurance is much appreciated. TIA!


Maybe I can answer my own question. Further research suggests what I have is a coated cotton Lucy bag. Not what I thought I was buying but probably is authentic and not bad for around 50 bucks in like new condition. Easy to see how the seller (goodwill) was confused since the texture reads leather. Let me know if this sounds plausible.


----------



## BeenBurned

enbcfsobe said:


> ETA link to original post -- sorry!! http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-134.html#post19814262
> 
> Also here is the listing
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8466762
> 
> Hi
> 
> again! I received this bag today and I'm a bit concerned. The darker tan accents look and feel like leather but the body of the purse feels like PVC or some other synthetic. It smells odd too, and not like leather.  It has a sticker inside the bottom of the bag that reads DI385 TN Medium Lucy 63055931. Not sure if that has any meaning. The bag is great looking and in amazing condition but it was listed as leather and the funny feel and smell are making me suspicious.  I certainly don't want to second guess the authentication but I can't find anywhere that these bags were made in PVC. Some clarification or reassurance is much appreciated. TIA!


The bag is definitely authentic but the "DI" series is a coated cotton, the coating being PVC. It's the same coating that the IT bags have. 

They're no longer selling it on the Dooney site but this is a link to the item:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=43169

You could very well have a case against Goodwill and perhaps they will compensate you for having bid on a "leather" bag and it not being leather. 

I don't know whether a partial refund would be acceptable, but Goodwill should be making sure they're describing their items accurately.


ETA: 



enbcfsobe said:


> Maybe I can answer my own question. Further research suggests what I have is a coated cotton Lucy bag. Not what I thought I was buying but probably is authentic and not bad for around 50 bucks in like new condition. Easy to see how the seller (goodwill) was confused since the texture reads leather. Let me know if this sounds plausible.


I see you found the answer.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyfish said:


> ...
> 
> Here's another sort of Dooney and Bourke challenge!
> 
> I just bought a lot of three replacement brass duck fobs.  They were BIN on ebay for $12 which is usually the price of one, so I pounced.  The bad news is I got them today and they seem like imitations.  I haven't been able to find a good guide elsewhere, so I was hoping you could help.
> 
> 
> Here are pics:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/64/1p1070220.jpg/
> 
> The fob on the left is authentic, original to a purse my mother bought in the 80's and has very little wear.  To the right are the three I purchased (the closeups show the fobs in the same order as the wide shot, two pics of each).  I'm quite sure the  rightmost one is fake (the back is flat, not finished round like the others and the nasty base metal is showing through), but the other two are more plausible.  It's tough because of the different degrees of wear.  I also imagine different molds might have been used over the years.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fobs are difficult to authenticate from pictures because you can't feel the weight of them or see the edges, fonts or markings clearly.

Also, as you've commented, they've changed them over the years, both in styles and sizes. 

I think I've got it right here, but I'm not sure on the third one that I'm questioning. 

This is definitely fake. They never made them with textured backgrounds.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/5p1070228.jpg/

This is also fake. The duck's eye and "all weather leather" font are incorrect:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/6p1070227.jpg/

The beveled edge looks wrong on this one: 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/8p1070223.jpg/


From what I can see, this one looks good. It's the last one. Is this the known authentic?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/92p1070230.jpg/


----------



## enbcfsobe

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is definitely authentic but the "DI" series is a coated cotton, the coating being PVC. It's the same coating that the IT bags have.
> 
> They're no longer selling it on the Dooney site but this is a link to the item:
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=43169
> 
> You could very well have a case against Goodwill and perhaps they will compensate you for having bid on a "leather" bag and it not being leather.
> 
> I don't know whether a partial refund would be acceptable, but Goodwill should be making sure they're describing their items accurately.
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> I see you found the answer.


Thanks so much BeenBurned! I think if it was an eBay seller or I had paid more I would insist on an adjustment. Given that it is goodwill I will probably just let them know their mistake. I'd feel like rather a grinch asking for an adjustment given what I paid. Maybe that's why I am more likely to bid there than eBay -- at least my caveat emptor moments benefit a good cause. Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## KatsBags

Yes, it is a horrible fake!


----------



## BeenBurned

KatsBags said:


> Yes, it is a horrible fake!


Please quote the post to which you're responding. 

Which item is a horrible fake?


----------



## KatsBags

BeenBurned said:


> Please quote the post to which you're responding.
> 
> Which item is a horrible fake?



Sorry... my "quote" somehow disappeared. I linked the auction but I must have done it incorrectly.

Post #2055 is the post to which I am referring. You agreed it was fake in post #2056.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Prettyfish* 

                              Hello and thanks so much for your expertise! 

I had my eye on THIS

but I'm glad I didn't win it.  I'm pretty sure it's fake, what with that  bizarre metal catch and the loose trim end and rivets on the back.   

Can you verify?     



KatsBags said:


> Yes, it is a horrible fake!





KatsBags said:


> Sorry... my "quote" somehow disappeared. I linked the auction but I must have done it incorrectly.
> 
> Post #2055 is the post to which I am referring. You agreed it was fake in post #2056.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## KatsBags

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *Prettyfish*
> 
> Hello and thanks so much for your expertise!
> 
> I had my eye on THIS
> 
> but I'm glad I didn't win it.  I'm pretty sure it's fake, what with that  bizarre metal catch and the loose trim end and rivets on the back.
> 
> Can you verify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.



^^ Thanks for catching my error. I wouldn't want to accidentally steer someone away from an authentic bag


----------



## majdk89

So far they look fine


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## majdk89

enbcfsobe said:


> ETA link to original post -- sorry!! http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-134.html#post19814262
> 
> Also here is the listing
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8466762
> 
> Hi
> 
> again! I received this bag today and I'm a bit concerned. The darker tan accents look and feel like leather but the body of the purse feels like PVC or some other synthetic. It smells odd too, and not like leather.  It has a sticker inside the bottom of the bag that reads DI385 TN Medium Lucy 63055931. Not sure if that has any meaning. The bag is great looking and in amazing condition but it was listed as leather and the funny feel and smell are making me suspicious.  I certainly don't want to second guess the authentication but I can't find anywhere that these bags were made in PVC. Some clarification or reassurance is much appreciated. TIA!


I duno...My friend had the same experience...she mentioned that it was most likely fake !!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *enbcfsobe* 

                              ETA link to original post -- sorry!! Authenticate This Dooney & Bourke - Please Use The Format In Post #1

Also here is the listing 
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8466762

Hi

 again! I received this bag today and I'm a bit concerned. The darker  tan accents look and feel like leather but the body of the purse feels  like PVC or some other synthetic. It smells odd too, and not like  leather.  It has a sticker inside the bottom of the bag that reads DI385  TN Medium Lucy 63055931. Not sure if that has any meaning. The bag is  great looking and in amazing condition but it was listed as leather and  the funny feel and smell are making me suspicious.  I certainly don't  want to second guess the authentication but I can't find anywhere that  these bags were made in PVC. Some clarification or reassurance is much  appreciated. TIA!            





majdk89 said:


> I duno...My friend had the same experience...she mentioned that it was most likely fake !!


That bag is NOT fake. It's the material that Dooney is using to make the bag and you may not like it, you might not like the feel of it and you may hate the look of it. 

But that doesn't make the bag fake.


----------



## Prettyfish

BeenBurned said:


> Fobs are difficult to authenticate from pictures because you can't feel the weight of them or see the edges, fonts or markings clearly.
> 
> Also, as you've commented, they've changed them over the years, both in styles and sizes.
> 
> I think I've got it right here, but I'm not sure on the third one that I'm questioning.
> 
> This is definitely fake. They never made them with textured backgrounds.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/5p1070228.jpg/
> 
> This is also fake. The duck's eye and "all weather leather" font are incorrect:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/6p1070227.jpg/
> 
> The beveled edge looks wrong on this one:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/8p1070223.jpg/
> 
> 
> From what I can see, this one looks good. It's the last one. Is this the known authentic?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/92p1070230.jpg/


 
Thanks so much BeenBurned!  I took note of your expert opinion and reexamined the fobs up close and personal.  (As you say, pictures aren't always great) The one with the beveled edge is definitely fake i.m.o., not only is it less heavy than all the others, but the font is clearly wrong...there's no hypen of any sort between "All-Weather", let alone the weird low-placed one that font uses.  I also read somewhere that there should always be water texture on the space behind the duck, and that fob is smooth.  

I examined the lettering on the other two carefully, and I think it IS correct, just very worn.  The ampersand and the fancy W and hyphen on both are true to the authentic one (the last fob pictured in the closeups, yes).  I'm actually inclined to think the same about the duck eye you mentioned.  I think if an authentic one wore down a lot it migt end up looking like that.   

You're 100% sure they never EVER made a duck fob with a textured back?  I thought it seemed suspicious too, but  the rest of that fob checks out to me, including weight, finish, etc.  

I contacted the seller about the fake one (at least), and she is refunding 1/3 of my purchase price.  Good job.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyfish said:


> Thanks so much BeenBurned!  I took note of your expert opinion and reexamined the fobs up close and personal.  (As you say, pictures aren't always great) The one with the beveled edge is definitely fake i.m.o., not only is it less heavy than all the others, but the font is clearly wrong...there's no hypen of any sort between "All-Weather", let alone the weird low-placed one that font uses.  I also read somewhere that there should always be water texture on the space behind the duck, and that fob is smooth.
> 
> I examined the lettering on the other two carefully, and I think it IS correct, just very worn.  The ampersand and the fancy W and hyphen on both are true to the authentic one (the last fob pictured in the closeups, yes).  I'm actually inclined to think the same about the duck eye you mentioned.  I think if an authentic one wore down a lot it migt end up looking like that.
> 
> *You're 100% sure they never EVER made a duck fob with a textured back?  I thought it seemed suspicious too, but  the rest of that fob checks out to me, including weight, finish, etc.  *
> 
> I contacted the seller about the fake one (at least), and she is refunding 1/3 of my purchase price.  Good job.


You're welcome.

As for the textured back, I don't want to say 100% sure, but I'm 99.999% sure that there was never a textured back.


----------



## majdk89

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *enbcfsobe*
> 
> ETA link to original post -- sorry!! Authenticate This Dooney & Bourke - Please Use The Format In Post #1
> 
> Also here is the listing
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8466762
> 
> Hi
> 
> again! I received this bag today and I'm a bit concerned. The darker  tan accents look and feel like leather but the body of the purse feels  like PVC or some other synthetic. It smells odd too, and not like  leather.  It has a sticker inside the bottom of the bag that reads DI385  TN Medium Lucy 63055931. Not sure if that has any meaning. The bag is  great looking and in amazing condition but it was listed as leather and  the funny feel and smell are making me suspicious.  I certainly don't  want to second guess the authentication but I can't find anywhere that  these bags were made in PVC. Some clarification or reassurance is much  appreciated. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is NOT fake. It's the material that Dooney is using to make the bag and you may not like it, you might not like the feel of it and you may hate the look of it.
> 
> But that doesn't make the bag fake.


Thanx I'll go tell my friend straight away =D


----------



## BeenBurned

majdk89 said:


> Thanx I'll go tell my friend straight away =D


You're welcome.


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,

I have a few more tonight that I bought and need to make sure they are OK.

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/170686994860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148488005/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6149037706/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148484683/in/photostream

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/130568606213?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6149055400/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148502633/in/photostream

3)http://www.ebay.com/itm/120769175390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6149069172/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148516353/in/photostream

Thanks Much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few more tonight that I bought and need to make sure they are OK.
> 
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/170686994860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148488005/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6149037706/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148484683/in/photostream
> 
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/130568606213?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6149055400/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148502633/in/photostream
> 
> 3)http://www.ebay.com/itm/120769175390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6149069172/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6148516353/in/photostream
> 
> Thanks Much!


All are authentic.


----------



## jjmckillip

Oh great!  THanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Oh great!  THanks so much!!


You're welcome. You did okay!


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,  Not a lot of action in a few days here!  

Here are some:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110727625958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157070877/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157068845/in/photostream/
No number on back, but I have read some don't.  Anyway......

2) http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157621916/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157623468/in/photostream/

3) http://www.ebay.com/itm/160644559592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157632082/in/photostream

Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Hi,  Not a lot of action in a few days here!
> 
> Here are some:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110727625958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157070877/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157068845/in/photostream/
> No number on back, but I have read some don't.  Anyway......
> 
> 2) http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157621916/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157623468/in/photostream/
> 
> 3) http://www.ebay.com/itm/160644559592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157632082/in/photostream
> 
> Thank you very much!


1. FAKE: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110727625958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I assume this picture goes with the above fake: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6157070877/in/photostream

2. Authentic
3. Authentic

Regarding the fake Dooney from *viviscloset*, I suggest you contact her and let her know that she sold a fake. You have 45 days from the end of the listing to file SNAD so if she doesn't agree to a refund, you can file a dispute. 

YOur seller seems to mix authentic and fake. She appears to need to hang around tPF and learn to differentiate between authentic and counterfeit. 

This "Coach" she sold is not made by Coach: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110734423902
She has sold Prada, Chanel, LV and others, some of which I don't believe are autehntic.


----------



## jjmckillip

I didn't think it was authentic when I bought it!  Thanks very much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> I didn't think it was authentic when I bought it!  Thanks very much!!


It's still against ebay rules (and against federal law) to sell fakes. 

You cannot resell that bag, even at a garage sale. You should get a refund. (If the seller is smart, she'll just refund your money and tell you to dispose of the bag.

(And just as you're getting an education here, you might want to pay it forward and let your seller know that she has/had other fakes.)


----------



## jjmckillip

I will not try to sell it!  I already emailed the seller.  Hopefully it will work out!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> I will not try to sell it!  I already emailed the seller.  Hopefully it will work out!  Thanks so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,

I  have a few today!

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/220842736207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159353573/in/photostream

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/140599283724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159914520/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159930484/in/photostream

Thanks much!

3) http://www.ebay.com/itm/290603283729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I  have a few today!
> 
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/220842736207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159353573/in/photostream
> 
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/140599283724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159914520/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159930484/in/photostream
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> 3) http://www.ebay.com/itm/290603283729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


All are authentic.


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.


Awesome!  and fast!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Awesome!  and fast!


You're welcome.


----------



## jjmckillip

A few more!

1)http://www.ebay.com/itm/330609550569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6160523806/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6160520502/in/photostream/

2)http://www.ebay.com/itm/380365364951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159986797/in/photostream


----------



## queenstumbleine

Hi, I have a few Dooney and Bourke authenticity checks. I only own one signature tote, so I'm not sure what to look for in listings. Thanks for the help.

1.Item: Tan Leather and Canvas Signature Purse
Listing number: 140606227960
Seller: salesmonkey202
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140606227960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2.Item: Signature Fabric Handbag Tote
Listing Number:
Seller: 01tamar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120779178055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

3. Signature DB Canvas Handbag (tan)
Seller: Menard98
Listing Number: 260854401527
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260854401527?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

4 Signature DB Handbag (Black)
Seller: familyiswhatmatters
Listing Number: 140607209033
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140607209033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

5. Item: Black/Gray Signature DB Shoulder Bag
Seller: goodwill_industries_san_francisco
Listing Number: 290610561838
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290610561838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> A few more!
> 
> 1)http://www.ebay.com/itm/330609550569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6160523806/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6160520502/in/photostream/
> 
> 2)http://www.ebay.com/itm/380365364951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6159986797/in/photostream


Both are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> Hi, I have a few Dooney and Bourke authenticity checks. I only own one signature tote, so I'm not sure what to look for in listings. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 1.Item: Tan Leather and Canvas Signature Purse
> Listing number: 140606227960
> Seller: salesmonkey202
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140606227960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2.Item: Signature Fabric Handbag Tote
> Listing Number:
> Seller: 01tamar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120779178055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 3. Signature DB Canvas Handbag (tan)
> Seller: Menard98
> Listing Number: 260854401527
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260854401527?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 4 Signature DB Handbag (Black)
> Seller: familyiswhatmatters
> Listing Number: 140607209033
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140607209033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 5. Item: Black/Gray Signature DB Shoulder Bag
> Seller: goodwill_industries_san_francisco
> Listing Number: 290610561838
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290610561838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


1, 2, 3, and 5: Authentic

4: Need picture of inside


----------



## queenstumbleine

BeenBurned said:


> 1, 2, 3, and 5: Authentic
> 
> 4: Need picture of inside




Got it--I will message the seller. Thanks, BB, you are so knowledgeable!


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> Got it--I will message the seller. Thanks, BB, you are so knowledgeable!


You're welcome. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## queenstumbleine

queenstumbleine said:


> Got it--I will message the seller. Thanks, BB, you are so knowledgeable!



Hi BB--
Here are photos from #4 bag (There are actually a few more marks on it than I was thinking, so I'm really glad to have them for that reason too):

Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140607209033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> Hi BB--
> Here are photos from #4 bag (There are actually a few more marks on it than I was thinking, so I'm really glad to have them for that reason too):
> 
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140607209033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## blackpaerl

Hi,

Can someone tell me if this is authentic? I've never seen this style before.

Title: DOONEY AND BOURKE leather womens handbag
URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DOONEY-AN..._s_Handbags&hash=item19c907c787#ht_500wt_1159
Item number:  110746912647

Hope that's enough info.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is authentic? I've never seen this style before.
> 
> Title: DOONEY AND BOURKE leather womens handbag
> URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DOONEY-AN..._s_Handbags&hash=item19c907c787#ht_500wt_1159
> Item number:  110746912647
> 
> Hope that's enough info.
> 
> Thanks!


It's authentic. I'm not sure of the style name.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## blackpaerl

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. I'm not sure of the style name.



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## queenstumbleine

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thanks BB.

How does this one look?

Item: Small Tulip Tassel Tote
Listing: 330614869949
Seller: funny14212
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfa2e8fbd
Comments: I just noticed they list with their receipt, so I'm thinking this one is okay.


----------



## jjmckillip

Do you have a Dooney & Bourke fake guide like you do for coach in these threads?  I tried a search and didn't really come up with anything other than 2 posts when you mentioned D&B in your Coach posts.  I also looked on google, and didn't find anything really concrete.


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> Thanks BB.
> 
> How does this one look?
> 
> Item: Small Tulip Tassel Tote
> Listing: 330614869949
> Seller: funny14212
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfa2e8fbd
> Comments: I just noticed they list with their receipt, so I'm thinking this one is okay.


The bag is authentic but don't base authenticity on a receipt. Receipts can be faked or legit receipts can be shown in a listing for a fake to fool the unknowing buyer.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Do you have a Dooney & Bourke fake guide like you do for coach in these threads?  I tried a search and didn't really come up with anything other than 2 posts when you mentioned D&B in your Coach posts.  I also looked on google, and didn't find anything really concrete.


I don't think there are any Dooney guides here. Dooney just doesn't seem to draw the throngs as some of the other brands do.

Ebay member, *dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys*, has several very helpful, informative and accurate guides. 
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/memb...5fofQ5fbeautifulQ5fdooneysQQucatZ11450QQuqtZg


----------



## queenstumbleine

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but don't base authenticity on a receipt. Receipts can be faked or legit receipts can be shown in a listing for a fake to fool the unknowing buyer.



I see--that's so sneaky--but that makes sense. I guess I assuming anything without good photos (or with Coach, a creed pic) is never a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> I see--that's so sneaky--but that makes sense. I guess I assuming anything without good photos (or with Coach, a creed pic) is never a good idea. Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## queenstumbleine

I impulse bid on this and hope it's real.  Thanks in advance.

Item: Small Signature Tassel Tote (Pink)
Item No. 120782697996
seller ID:resaleretailtherapy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12078269799...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> I impulse bid on this and hope it's real.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Small Signature Tassel Tote (Pink)
> Item No. 120782697996
> seller ID:resaleretailtherapy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12078269799...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


It's authentic.


----------



## queenstumbleine

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks, BB, so glad to hear that!


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> Thanks, BB, so glad to hear that!


You're welcome.


----------



## Prettyfish

Er, sorry, double post misfire...


----------



## Prettyfish

Hi All,

I'd never seen an AWL purse like this before, but it has all the hallmarks of authenticity that I know to look for.  Can anyone verify authenticity and/or tell me the name of the style?  For $25 I figured it was worth a shot.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260856814973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks so much
PF


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd never seen an AWL purse like this before, but it has all the hallmarks of authenticity that I know to look for.  Can anyone verify authenticity and/or tell me the name of the style?  For $25 I figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260856814973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much
> PF


It's authentic but I'm sorry. I don't know the style name.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Prettyfish

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I'm sorry. I don't know the style name.


WOOHOO!!!     I was worried about the leather duck patch! THANKS A BUNCH!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyfish said:


> WOOHOO!!!     I was worried about the leather duck patch! THANKS A BUNCH!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Prettyfish

I've seen this strap style a few times before, cut diagonally and secured with a rectangular brass thing....it seems completely un-Doonyish.  Is it legit?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...500?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c918747c

Thanks,

PF


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyfish said:


> I've seen this strap style a few times before, cut diagonally and secured with a rectangular brass thing....it seems completely un-Doonyish.  Is it legit?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...500?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c918747c
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PF


Although there should be more pictures in the listing, the bag appears to be authentic. 

I'm searching through catalog pictures to find a possible name. I'm not sure how successful I'll be.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prettyfish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd never seen an AWL purse like this before, but it has all the hallmarks of authenticity that I know to look for.  Can anyone verify authenticity and/or tell me the name of the style?  For $25 I figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260856814973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much
> PF





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I'm sorry. I don't know the style name.


For this one, I've got an update with the style name and number. 

Based on the dimensions in the listings, it seems to be a small vintage tote in taupe.


----------



## queenstumbleine

Hi, I have four ebay checks. Thanks!

1. Item: All Weather Satchel (Camel)
Item No. 170699607256
seller ID: bobjo4870 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170699607256?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

2. Item: Small Signature Bucket Bag
Item No. 170699693796
seller ID:mcjlewishoney09
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/170699693796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

3. Item: Small Signature Bucket Bag (#2)
Item No. 180728880146
seller ID:123eshoun
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180728880146?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

4. Item: Pink Signature Tassel Tote
Item No. 170701881432
seller ID: moirebass 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170701881432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> Hi, I have four ebay checks. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Item: All Weather Satchel (Camel)
> Item No. 170699607256
> seller ID: bobjo4870
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170699607256?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 2. Item: Small Signature Bucket Bag
> Item No. 170699693796
> seller ID:mcjlewishoney09
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/170699693796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 3. Item: Small Signature Bucket Bag (#2)
> Item No. 180728880146
> seller ID:123eshoun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180728880146?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 4. Item: Pink Signature Tassel Tote
> Item No. 170701881432
> seller ID: moirebass
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170701881432?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


All look okay though 1, 2 and 4 have a serious lack of pictures!


----------



## IrisCole

Item Name (if you know it): vintage satchel ??
Link (if available): -- na --
Comments: The back of the rivets all also say Dooney Bourke, but none of the photos of those turned out; I can try again if need be.































Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

IrisCole said:


> Item Name (if you know it): vintage satchel ??
> Link (if available): -- na --
> Comments: The back of the rivets all also say Dooney Bourke, but none of the photos of those turned out; I can try again if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


It's authentic and although I'm not sure of the exact name, it's something rather generic, something like a top zip.


----------



## IrisCole

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and although I'm not sure of the exact name, it's something rather generic, something like a top zip.



Thank you!


----------



## queenstumbleine

BeenBurned said:


> All look okay though 1, 2 and 4 have a serious lack of pictures!



Thanks!

I have a few more if time allows.

1. Tassel Tote (Brown Signature)
Item No. 200656860531
Seller ID: bigdeb416
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200656860531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2. Tassel Tote (Small)
Item No. 330618574447
Seller ID: momspocketmoney
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330618574447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

3.
Seller ID: potatobug31
Item No. 150667684992
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150667684992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

4. Coach Tassel Tote (Graffica)
Item No. 110749497973
Seller ID: hurst6353 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110749497973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

IrisCole said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


queenstumbleine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a few more if time allows.
> 
> 1. Tassel Tote (Brown Signature)
> Item No. 200656860531
> Seller ID: bigdeb416
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200656860531?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2. Tassel Tote (Small)
> Item No. 330618574447
> Seller ID: momspocketmoney
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330618574447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 3.
> Seller ID: potatobug31
> Item No. 150667684992
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150667684992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 4. Coach Tassel Tote (Graffica)
> Item No. 110749497973
> Seller ID: hurst6353
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110749497973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


All look okay but a picture of the inside of #3 would help.

Sellers should always include more than one picture.


----------



## queenstumbleine

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> All look okay but a picture of the inside of #3 would help.
> 
> Sellers should always include more than one picture.



Thanks, BB. I will message the seller for that bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

queenstumbleine said:


> Thanks, BB. I will message the seller for that bag.


You're welcome.


----------



## blackpaerl

blackpaerl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is authentic? I've never seen this style before.
> 
> Title: DOONEY AND BOURKE leather womens handbag
> URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DOONEY-AN..._s_Handbags&hash=item19c907c787#ht_500wt_1159
> Item number:  110746912647
> 
> Hope that's enough info.
> 
> Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. I'm not sure of the style name.



Hi BB, I asked about this listing quoted above previously. I've discovered that it doesn't have the Made in USA tag which is what I'm use to with the dooneys. Would you happen to know why this is? It's odd for any bag to not have a Made In tag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

love2shopdeals said:


> Someone Please Help me authenticate this Dooney & Bourke Handbag. I purchased this from a seller on ebay a few days ago, and just wanted to make sure it was authentic. I believe it is, but just wanted some input from my friends on TPF.  If anyone knows the correct name for this bag, please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Title: Dooney & bourke handbag with signature DB
> Ebay Item#15066841782
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15066841728...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


Authentic.


blackpaerl said:


> Hi BB, I asked about this listing quoted above previously. I've discovered that it doesn't have the Made in USA tag which is what I'm use to with the dooneys. Would you happen to know why this is? It's odd for any bag to not have a Made In tag.


There are 2 possibilities.

1. This bag might have been a "pre-tag" Dooney. In Dooney's early years, bags didn't have serial number made in tags. It wasn't until the mid-80s that they began using red, white and blue tags. 

2.  In the "olden" days, Dooney used to cut out the tags from their outlet items. They tried to remove as much as possible and often, there were just a few strings hanging out as an indication of the tag that used to be there.

Later on, instead of cutting out the tags from outlet purchases, they began snipping them either vertically or horizontally. 

Both of these actions were their way of indicating outlet purchases and letting them (Dooney) know that items weren't returnable or were under warranty.

Now they don't cut out or snip tags but instead, they know where bags were purchased based on serial numbers.


----------



## BeenBurned

love2shopdeals said:


> Thank You!


You're welcome.


----------



## blackpaerl

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> There are 2 possibilities.
> 
> 1. This bag might have been a "pre-tag" Dooney. In Dooney's early years, bags didn't have serial number made in tags. It wasn't until the mid-80s that they began using red, white and blue tags.
> 
> 2.  In the "olden" days, Dooney used to cut out the tags from their outlet items. They tried to remove as much as possible and often, there were just a few strings hanging out as an indication of the tag that used to be there.
> 
> Later on, instead of cutting out the tags from outlet purchases, they began snipping them either vertically or horizontally.
> 
> Both of these actions were their way of indicating outlet purchases and letting them (Dooney) know that items weren't returnable or were under warranty.
> 
> Now they don't cut out or snip tags but instead, they know where bags were purchased based on serial numbers.



I can't see any signs of a tag being there previously (no strings no nothing) so it looks like it's probably a pre-tag bag as you mentioned. It's really hard to believe this bag is over 25 years old. From reading dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys' guide she also says from 1985 and earlier there were no white/red/blue cloth labels. Would you know if pre mid 80 bags were still made in the USA? I'm very pleased with it thanks to this thread. Thank you for all your information!


----------



## lizzy2985

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230677453370

the seller says she purchased it at on outlet?
it has a registration card but no id number inside bag.


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,

I am looking to get these authenticated:
1) http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216466726/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216466502/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216466190/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216465930/in/photostream/

2)http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6215923149/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216438632/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216438896/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216439206/in/photostream/

Thanks so much!!

2)


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> I can't see any signs of a tag being there previously (no strings no nothing) so it looks like it's probably a pre-tag bag as you mentioned. It's really hard to believe this bag is over 25 years old. From reading dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys' guide she also says from 1985 and earlier there were no white/red/blue cloth labels. Would you know if pre mid 80 bags were still made in the USA? I'm very pleased with it thanks to this thread. Thank you for all your information!


I'm pretty sure your bag was made in the US as I think all bags were back then.  I don't think Dooney began outsourcing to China and Mexico (and a few other countries)  until some time in the 90's. Some bags are still made here though most are made where labor is cheaper. 



lizzy2985 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230677453370
> 
> the seller says she purchased it at on outlet?
> it has a registration card but no id number inside bag.


It looks fine. 

I'm not sure whether it should have a tag but it's possible that it's hidden behind the end of the zipper.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to get these authenticated:
> 1) http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216466726/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216466502/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216466190/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216465930/in/photostream/
> 
> 2)http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6215923149/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216438632/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216438896/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjmckillip/6216439206/in/photostream/
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> 2)


Both are authentic.


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Thank you so much!!


 You're welcome.


----------



## katev

BB, I saw a pretty convincing looking D&B convertible satchel at the Savers today but I decided it was fake. I am not as familar with D&B as I am with Coach but I didn't see any tag inside and I am pretty sure that the leather duck medallion was glued on. 

I couldn't imagine that D&B would use glue to attach their logo, right?


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> BB, I saw a pretty convincing looking D&B convertible satchel at the Savers today but I decided it was fake. I am not as familar with D&B as I am with Coach but I didn't see any tag inside and I am pretty sure that the leather duck medallion was glued on.
> 
> I couldn't imagine that D&B would use glue to attach their logo, right?


Without seeing pictures, it's impossible to authenticate but I can make a couple of comments in general.

1. No authentic Dooney has a glued duck patch although fakes often have sewn patches
2. Lack of a red, white and blue tag isn't _necessarily_ indicative of fake. Early bags didn't have a tag. Later ones had a green label and in the mid-80s, Dooney began using RWB labels with serial numbers.

Also, some bags that may have originally had a RWB label might show only remnants of it. At one time, outlets used to remove the tags in order to indicate an outlet purchase and disallow returns. (Dooney outlet purchases are final sale and no warranty.) Later on, instead of cutting out the tags, they snipped them and nowadays, they (usually) don't do anything to the tags. THey know by the serial numbers where the bag was purchased and whether it's eligible for return or warranty.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Without seeing pictures, it's impossible to authenticate but I can make a couple of comments in general.
> 
> 1. No authentic Dooney has a glued duck patch although fakes often have sewn patches
> 2. Lack of a red, white and blue tag isn't _necessarily_ indicative of fake. Early bags didn't have a tag. Later ones had a green label and in the mid-80s, Dooney began using RWB labels with serial numbers.
> 
> Also, some bags that may have originally had a RWB label might show only remnants of it. At one time, outlets used to remove the tags in order to indicate an outlet purchase and disallow returns. (Dooney outlet purchases are final sale and no warranty.) Later on, instead of cutting out the tags, they snipped them and nowadays, they (usually) don't do anything to the tags. THey know by the serial numbers where the bag was purchased and whether it's eligible for return or warranty.


 
Thanks for the information!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thanks for the information!


You're welcome.


----------



## jjmckillip

Hi,  Have a few for you

1)DOONEY-BURKE SMALL CHANGE PURSE
360387962797
ostrovns
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360387962797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

2)Dooney & Bourke Mini Clutch
300589395024
jcoll169 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300589395024?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

3)AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE CROSSOVER BAG
250882879329
silverlady1156 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250882879329?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

4)Dooney and Bourke Wristlet/Purse
250877965692
susanmac2010 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250877965692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Hi,  Have a few for you
> 
> 1)DOONEY-BURKE SMALL CHANGE PURSE
> 360387962797
> ostrovns
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360387962797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 2)Dooney & Bourke Mini Clutch
> 300589395024
> jcoll169
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300589395024?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 3)AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE CROSSOVER BAG
> 250882879329
> silverlady1156
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250882879329?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 4)Dooney and Bourke Wristlet/Purse
> 250877965692
> susanmac2010
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250877965692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!


All the listings show pictures of authentic Dooney items. As long as the pics are the actual items you received, they're fine.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> All the listings show pictures of authentic Dooney items. As long as the pics are the actual items you received, they're fine.


Am I just looking for the tag with serial number on the back?  What would flag a fake for D&B?


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Am I just looking for the tag with serial number on the back?  What would flag a fake for D&B?


THere's no one thing, present or absent that proves or disproves authenitcity.

1. Early Dooneys didn't have tags (with or without serial numbers)
2. Some of those that had tags at one time may have had them removed. In the past, there was a time that the outlet would cut out the tags, often leaving hardly a trace of thread
3. Counterfeiters can and do sometimes put fake red, white and blue tags (with or without serial numbers) on fakes. 

It's a combination of many different details that determine authenticity.


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> THere's no one thing, present or absent that proves or disproves authenitcity.
> 
> 1. Early Dooneys didn't have tags (with or without serial numbers)
> 2. Some of those that had tags at one time may have had them removed. In the past, there was a time that the outlet would cut out the tags, often leaving hardly a trace of thread
> 3. Counterfeiters can and do sometimes put fake red, white and blue tags (with or without serial numbers) on fakes.
> 
> It's a combination of many different details that determine authenticity.


Well that makes it a bit harder to figure it out  I am getting better at the coach's, but this makes D&B hard!

Thanks for the information!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Well that makes it a bit harder to figure it out  I am getting better at the coach's, but this makes D&B hard!
> 
> Thanks for the information!


You're welcome.


----------



## princezss

Hi can you help me with the authenticity of this bag from ebay? Also, do the DB's have to line up evenly (the way the coach bags do)? Because it doesn't look evenly lined up in these pictures. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6770ca4c#ht_500wt_1204

Also this one?:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c987b413#ht_500wt_1204

And:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DOONEY-...ltDomain_0&hash=item4aafa2cc28#ht_1704wt_1189

And this: (seller told me "as far as I know its authentic" so I was kind of iffy on it).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6b56c6b8#ht_500wt_971

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## BeenBurned

princezss said:


> Hi can you help me with the authenticity of this bag from ebay? Also, do the DB's have to line up evenly (the way the coach bags do)? Because it doesn't look evenly lined up in these pictures.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6770ca4c#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Also this one?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c987b413#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> And:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DOONEY-...ltDomain_0&hash=item4aafa2cc28#ht_1704wt_1189
> 
> And this: (seller told me "as far as I know its authentic" so I was kind of iffy on it).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6b56c6b8#ht_500wt_971
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


All appear to be fine. For the completed listings, ebay only shows the gallery picture. I don't know whether there were others when the listings were active. 

As for the last one, it too is authentic but the seller is supposed to know that prior to listing it. 

Dooney doesn't center its patterns as Coach does.


----------



## relax159

I bought two dooney bags tonight at a consignment shop, need to authenticate before wearing them in public.  I will be very sad if they are fakes.  Here is the first one, the other will be posted shortly...thanks in advance


----------



## netsirk82

Hey guys! I am pretty confident that this bag is authentic, but was wondering if anyone knows the era it's from or the style name? I am not looking to bid on this item- it's an old listing- but just purchased an identical bag from a vintage store and was hoping to find out a little bit more about it. The lister of this posting estimates '79, but I read somewhere that they didn't start doing handbags until '81... It's a smooth leather (not AWL) and cabriolet/canvas satchel with a rectangular fob with the duck on it. Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/70s-Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Leather-Canvas-handbag-/190557008770#ht_3085wt_768

Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## relax159

Here is my 2nd bag...


----------



## uadjit

I'm not the expert here but relax159 I'm 99.9% sure that both of your bags are authentic. So, relaaaaax. 

I'm also interested in netsirk82's mystery although I have nothing to add except that I thought they didn't use duck fobs at first. The old ones I have seen have a DB logo on them. Though I could be wrong or the fob could be a replacement for that matter.


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> I bought two dooney bags tonight at a consignment shop, need to authenticate before wearing them in public.  I will be very sad if they are fakes.  Here is the first one, the other will be posted shortly...thanks in advance


Absolutely authentic and a nice find!


----------



## BeenBurned

netsirk82 said:


> Hey guys! I am pretty confident that this bag is authentic, but was wondering if anyone knows the era it's from or the style name? I am not looking to bid on this item- it's an old listing- but just purchased an identical bag from a vintage store and was hoping to find out a little bit more about it. The lister of this posting estimates '79, but I read somewhere that they didn't start doing handbags until '81... It's a smooth leather (not AWL) and cabriolet/canvas satchel with a rectangular fob with the duck on it. Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/70s-Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Leather-Canvas-handbag-/190557008770#ht_3085wt_768
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!!


The bag is definitely authentic and is either from the cabrio or alto collection. But it's about 20 years newer than the seller is claiming. I estimate it's from the 90's.


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> Here is my 2nd bag...


This one is also authentic and another great find.


----------



## relax159

Thank you both, Uadjit and Beenburned!! I am so Happy!!


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> Thank you both, Uadjit and Beenburned!! I am so Happy!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## princezss

BeenBurned said:


> All appear to be fine. For the completed listings, ebay only shows the gallery picture. I don't know whether there were others when the listings were active.
> 
> As for the last one, it too is authentic but the seller is supposed to know that prior to listing it.
> 
> Dooney doesn't center its patterns as Coach does.


Thank you so much for the help BeenBurned! Im happy to know they are authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

princezss said:


> Thank you so much for the help BeenBurned! Im happy to know they are authentic


You're welcome.


----------



## uadjit

You're welcome, relax! Congratulations on a great find!

I have another one!

Item Name: Brown pebbled leather mini handbag 

Comments: I'm not very familiar with small Dooneys and this one is only about 7in. x 4.5in. x 2in. . The outside seems fine but I thought it was weird that the inside is lined with a brown satiny water resistant nylon fabric (because most dooneys I've had have either had canvas lining or no lining at all). There are no tags inside at all except a black satin loop saying "Made in China".

More pics at: http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Web graphics/Small Brown Dooney Bag/


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> You're welcome, relax! Congratulations on a great find!
> 
> I have another one!
> 
> Item Name: Brown pebbled leather mini handbag
> 
> Comments: I'm not very familiar with small Dooneys and this one is only about 7in. x 4.5in. x 2in. . The outside seems fine but I thought it was weird that the inside is lined with a brown satiny water resistant nylon fabric (because most dooneys I've had have either had canvas lining or no lining at all). There are no tags inside at all except a black satin loop saying "Made in China".
> 
> More pics at: http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z19/saprobe_photos/Web graphics/Small Brown Dooney Bag/


I don't see anything that indicates that the bag is fake. It looks good. Some bags are definitely lined in solid color fabric, some in a woven burlap-type fabric, some in gingham, some unlined...... It just depends on the style.

I'm sure the bag is fine but if you can post a picture of the black made in China tag, that would be helpful. 

I've attached a picture of one of my own items with a similar (??) black tag.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that indicates that the bag is fake. It looks good. Some bags are definitely lined in solid color fabric, some in a woven burlap-type fabric, some in gingham, some unlined...... It just depends on the style.
> 
> I'm sure the bag is fine but if you can post a picture of the black made in China tag, that would be helpful.
> 
> I've attached a picture of one of my own items with a similar (??) black tag.


 Oops. The picture's broken.

I've seen solid color fabric linings before but they're usually some kind of cotton canvas. This one is definitely a synthetic nylon or polyester satiny sort of thing. I tried to take a picture of the Made in China tag but it's deep in there and the bag is so small and rigid that I couldn't get a picture of it. It's a black satin ribbon with a light beigish gold colored "MADE IN CHINA" in all caps.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Oops. The picture's broken.
> 
> I've seen solid color fabric linings before but they're usually some kind of cotton canvas. This one is definitely a synthetic nylon or polyester satiny sort of thing. I tried to take a picture of the Made in China tag but it's deep in there and the bag is so small and rigid that I couldn't get a picture of it. It's a black satin ribbon with a light beigish gold colored "MADE IN CHINA" in all caps.


That sounds right. Did you see my picture above? Although the writing is hard to see, it's exactly as you described. I can try to get a better picture if you'd like to see it. 

Are you able to pull the lining out to get a picture or is it attached to the inside?


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> That sounds right. Did you see my picture above? Although the writing is hard to see, it's exactly as you described. I can try to get a better picture if you'd like to see it.
> 
> Are you able to pull the lining out to get a picture or is it attached to the inside?


I wasn't able to see your picture in IE9 for some reason but I just tried viewing it in Chrome and it worked. Yes, the lining is attached inside so I can't pull it out and the purse isn't flexible at all so I can't bend it to bring the tag closer to the opening.

BUT now that I can see your pic it does look exactly like the one in my purse so I'm convinced now that it's OK. Thanks so much for taking the time to post that pic for me.  You're awesome, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I wasn't able to see your picture in IE9 for some reason but I just tried viewing it in Chrome and it worked. Yes, the lining is attached inside so I can't pull it out and the purse isn't flexible at all so I can't bend it to bring the tag closer to the opening.
> 
> BUT now that I can see your pic it does look exactly like the one in my purse so I'm convinced now that it's OK. Thanks so much for taking the time to post that pic for me.  You're awesome, BB!


Glad I could help reassure you! Enjoy!


----------



## jjmckillip

I think I made a mistake on this one:  No serial number on the back!

Vintage Dooney & Bourke Handbag Purse with Leather Trim
160660299998
tjb4611t53
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160660299998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> I think I made a mistake on this one:  No serial number on the back!
> 
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke Handbag Purse with Leather Trim
> 160660299998
> tjb4611t53
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160660299998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry. It's fake. That brass heart shaped zipper pull is a dead giveaway. There are other problems too. 

If you return it, you should tell the seller that you want to be refunded in full, including shipping in both directions. (It might be easier if the seller tells you to just destroy the bag. She can't resell it.)


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. It's fake. That brass heart shaped zipper pull is a dead giveaway. There are other problems too.
> 
> If you return it, you should tell the seller that you want to be refunded in full, including shipping in both directions. (It might be easier if the seller tells you to just destroy the bag. She can't resell it.)


As soon as I got it I knew!  but I will let you know what happens!  Sometimes I don't look carefully enough when I bid because I am doing too many things or too late at night

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> As soon as I got it I knew!  but I will let you know what happens!  Sometimes I don't look carefully enough when I bid because I am doing too many things or too late at night
> 
> Thanks so much!


You were told before to stop buying before having items authenticated. You're going to find yourself restricted from filing SNAD with ebay and Paypal. Buyers who have too many disputes find that they can't file more. 

Keep reminding yourself that there are very few backs that are OOAK. If you miss one because you didn't get a 'thumbs up' in time, I guarantee that another of the same style will be along.


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> You were told before to stop buying before having items authenticated. You're going to find yourself restricted from filing SNAD with ebay and Paypal. Buyers who have too many disputes find that they can't file more.
> 
> Keep reminding yourself that there are very few backs that are OOAK. If you miss one because you didn't get a 'thumbs up' in time, I guarantee that another of the same style will be along.


I need to get better!  Too impulsive and have to learn to be patient!

Very sorry!


----------



## blackpaerl

Hi BB, Would you be able to authenticate this?

Dooney and bourke surrey bag
*rosetti
Item number: 260874324664
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260874324...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

The shoulder strap looks funny. Has someone snipped the ends off? My surrey bags shoulder strap goes into a sort of arch shape and finishes beautifully but this one on ebay looks like someone has cut the ends off with scissors...

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> Hi BB, Would you be able to authenticate this?
> 
> Dooney and bourke surrey bag
> *rosetti
> Item number: 260874324664
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260874324...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> The shoulder strap looks funny. Has someone snipped the ends off? My surrey bags shoulder strap goes into a sort of arch shape and finishes beautifully but this one on ebay looks like someone has cut the ends off with scissors...
> 
> Thanks!


The bag is fake. Note that the pebbling of the AWL is 2-toned. The texture and color of the leather (pleather) is incorrect.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> I need to get better!  Too impulsive and have to learn to be patient!
> 
> Very sorry!


You needn't apologize to me. You're doing yourself a disservice by making uneducated purchases.

Are you concerned that if you post an AT thread (authenticate this *brand*) that your post will up the bidding prices? If so, you aren't alone. Many buyers buy first, authenticate later in order to prevent others from getting the "deals." 

But as you can see, your tactic isn't working. 

There are very few bags that are so rare that if you have to grab it now, lest you never see another. Believe me, if you miss out on one bag, there are probably several others currently listed at the same time. And if there aren't other current listings, there WILL be more......maybe not today or tomorrow, but there will be more. 

Patience is a virtue!


----------



## uadjit

blackpaerl said:


> Hi BB, Would you be able to authenticate this?
> 
> Dooney and bourke surrey bag
> *rosetti
> Item number: 260874324664
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260874324...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> The shoulder strap looks funny. Has someone snipped the ends off? My surrey bags shoulder strap goes into a sort of arch shape and finishes beautifully but this one on ebay looks like someone has cut the ends off with scissors...
> 
> Thanks!


That looks like the matching fake bag to the fake wallet that somebody threw into a lot I bought.

It looks plastic and if you look at the duck fob it's like the brass coloring has rubbed off of the silvertone base metal.

Can you ask the seller for the serial number and pics of the inside? I'm just curious if they're willing to give them to you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *blackpaerl* 

                              Hi BB, Would you be able to authenticate this?

Dooney and bourke surrey bag
*rosetti
Item number: 260874324664
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2608743246...#ht_500wt_1204

The shoulder strap looks funny. Has someone snipped the ends off? My  surrey bags shoulder strap goes into a sort of arch shape and finishes  beautifully but this one on ebay looks like someone has cut the ends off  with scissors...

Thanks!            





uadjit said:


> That looks like the matching fake bag to the fake wallet that somebody threw into a lot I bought.
> 
> It looks plastic and if you look at the duck fob it's like the brass coloring has rubbed off of the silvertone base metal.
> 
> Can you ask the seller for the serial number and pics of the inside? I'm just curious if they're willing to give them to you.


That's assuming there is a tag with a serial number. 

It's only within the last couple of years that the counterfeiters have been adding fake red, white and blue tags - with or without serial numbers because they know that buyers will trust that it's authentic if the tag is there. 

My bet is that if there's any tag, it's a white papery "made in China" tag.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *blackpaerl*
> 
> Hi BB, Would you be able to authenticate this?
> 
> Dooney and bourke surrey bag
> *rosetti
> Item number: 260874324664
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2608743246...#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> The shoulder strap looks funny. Has someone snipped the ends off? My  surrey bags shoulder strap goes into a sort of arch shape and finishes  beautifully but this one on ebay looks like someone has cut the ends off  with scissors...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's assuming there is a tag with a serial number.
> 
> It's only within the last couple of years that the counterfeiters have been adding fake red, white and blue tags - with or without serial numbers because they know that buyers will trust that it's authentic if the tag is there.
> 
> My bet is that if there's any tag, it's a white papery "made in China" tag.


Yeah it may or may not have a tag but I'm guessing that the entire inside looks wrong. Either that gross faux suede stuff they glue on to the back of the leather or just black satin or canvas lining.  

If the seller's unwilling to show the inside then you can bet they are purposefully trying to pass a fake off as authentic. If they are and it's super obviously fake then they probably don't know it and I'd be a bit nicer in pointing out that the bag is inauthentic.


----------



## jjmckillip

BeenBurned said:


> You needn't apologize to me. You're doing yourself a disservice by making uneducated purchases.
> 
> Are you concerned that if you post an AT thread (authenticate this *brand*) that your post will up the bidding prices? If so, you aren't alone. Many buyers buy first, authenticate later in order to prevent others from getting the "deals."
> 
> But as you can see, your tactic isn't working.
> 
> There are very few bags that are so rare that if you have to grab it now, lest you never see another. Believe me, if you miss out on one bag, there are probably several others currently listed at the same time. And if there aren't other current listings, there WILL be more......maybe not today or tomorrow, but there will be more.
> 
> Patience is a virtue!


Ha!  Patience!  Isn't that what I tell my daughter?  Need to take my own advice

Part of my problem is I don't look far ahead.  Just what is out at that time.  Learning

Thanks for everything! I really appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjmckillip said:


> Ha!  Patience!  Isn't that what I tell my daughter?  Need to take my own advice
> 
> Part of my problem is I don't look far ahead.  Just what is out at that time.  Learning
> 
> Thanks for everything! I really appreciate it!


 You're welcome.


----------



## blackpaerl

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *blackpaerl*
> 
> Hi BB, Would you be able to authenticate this?
> 
> Dooney and bourke surrey bag
> *rosetti
> Item number: 260874324664
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2608743246...#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> The shoulder strap looks funny. Has someone snipped the ends off? My  surrey bags shoulder strap goes into a sort of arch shape and finishes  beautifully but this one on ebay looks like someone has cut the ends off  with scissors...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's assuming there is a tag with a serial number.
> 
> It's only within the last couple of years that the counterfeiters have been adding fake red, white and blue tags - with or without serial numbers because they know that buyers will trust that it's authentic if the tag is there.
> 
> My bet is that if there's any tag, it's a white papery "made in China" tag.



>:O My gosh you're right! It's always the little things you forget that are the most obvious signs. I didn't even notice the two toned AWL logo until you pointed it out. I thought it was too good to be true to see a "new condition" bag like that, not that there aren't any vintage dooneys out there that have been well looked after. Thanks for your comments BB and uadjit.


----------



## BeenBurned

blackpaerl said:


> >:O My gosh you're right! It's always the little things you forget that are the most obvious signs. I didn't even notice the two toned AWL logo until you pointed it out. I thought it was too good to be true to see a "new condition" bag like that, not that there aren't any vintage dooneys out there that have been well looked after. Thanks for your comments BB and uadjit.


You're welcome.


----------



## PeevishPossum

Item: Cream D&B bag
Seller: lilsticky
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/79021347/vintage-cream-dooney-bourke-bag

Item: 1980s DOONEY & BOURKE black/blue leather crossbody
Seller: cecevintage
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/82831801/vintage-1980s-dooney-bourke-blackblue

Item: 80s Dooney & Bourke British Tan Leather Equestrian crossbody
Seller: modpropshop
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/83961680/80s-dooney-bourke-british-tan-leather

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

PeevishPossum said:


> Item: Cream D&B bag
> Seller: lilsticky
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/79021347/vintage-cream-dooney-bourke-bag
> 
> Item: 1980s DOONEY & BOURKE black/blue leather crossbody
> Seller: cecevintage
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/82831801/vintage-1980s-dooney-bourke-blackblue
> 
> Item: 80s Dooney & Bourke British Tan Leather Equestrian crossbody
> Seller: modpropshop
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/83961680/80s-dooney-bourke-british-tan-leather
> 
> Thanks!


All are authentic. 

First is a cavalry bag, #2 and #3 are equestrian bags.


----------



## Smilette

Hi!

Can you please help authenticate this D&B bag?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130-Authenti...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item336d7a110f

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Smilette said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this D&B bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130-Authenti...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item336d7a110f
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The bag in the pictures appears to be okay but the seller, *au*ction* has copied another seller's description.

The description was stolen from this seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd588c0f

If the seller uses someone else's description, you can't be sure they didn't also use someone else's pictures. 

Personally, I wouldn't do business with someone who doesn't do his/her own work.


----------



## Smilette

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the pictures appears to be okay but the seller, *au*ction* has copied another seller's description.
> 
> The description was stolen from this seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd588c0f
> 
> If the seller uses someone else's description, you can't be sure they didn't also use someone else's pictures.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't do business with someone who doesn't do his/her own work.




Thanks for the warning   Now, I'll be wary as well of those who copy descriptions.


----------



## BeenBurned

Smilette said:


> Thanks for the warning   Now, I'll be wary as well of those who copy descriptions.


You're welcome.


----------



## suzzy

Wondering what you think of this bag - no red, white & blue tag but serial number on brass fob and on inside?

Item: Dooney & Bourke Croco Small Hobo Red Brown EUC
Listing number: 220881340105
Seller: garagesaler
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220881340105
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

suzzy said:


> Wondering what you think of this bag - no red, white & blue tag but serial number on brass fob and on inside?
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Croco Small Hobo Red Brown EUC
> Listing number: 220881340105
> Seller: garagesaler
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220881340105
> Comments: Thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## Mzan

I just purchased this vintage dooney & bourke drawstring bag today! It does not have any tags inside the bag, but I did some research and supposedly the one's that came out in the early 80's did not have them. From the photo's provided can someone let me know if it is indeed authentic? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mzan said:


> I just purchased this vintage dooney & bourke drawstring bag today! It does not have any tags inside the bag, but I did some research and supposedly the one's that came out in the early 80's did not have them. From the photo's provided can someone let me know if it is indeed authentic? Thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## bailey2377

Hi purse lovers!  Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag for me?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330629708033?r


----------



## BeenBurned

bailey2377 said:


> Hi purse lovers!  Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag for me?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330629708033?r


Welcome to tPF. 

The listing from seller *lawhon8*http://myworld.ebay.com/lawhon8/?_trksid=p4340.l2559 is fake. Both the bag and the wallet are fake. 

In the future, please refer to post #*1* of the thread for the posting format. It's helpful in searches for items and sellers. http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670

Item: Nice ~ Vintage Dooney & Bourke Navy Blue Satchel Style Purse & Matching Wallet
Listing number: 330629708033
Seller: lawhon8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Vintag...033?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfb10f901
Comments: 

Please report the fake.


----------



## bailey2377

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to tPF.
> 
> The listing from seller *lawhon8* is fake. Both the bag and the wallet are fake.
> 
> In the future, please refer to post #*1* of the thread for the posting format. It's helpful in searches for items and sellers. http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670
> 
> Item: Nice ~ Vintage Dooney & Bourke Navy Blue Satchel Style Purse & Matching Wallet
> Listing number: 330629708033
> Seller: lawhon8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Vintag...033?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfb10f901
> Comments:
> 
> Please report the fake.





bailey2377 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome. The listing has already been removed.


----------



## bailey2377

Great!  I'm glad I asked before purchasing!


----------



## bailey2377

Good morning!  Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I dont think it's aunthentic just judging by the uneven stitching but just thought I'd check.

Item:  Beautiful Dooney & Bourke Handbag!
Listing #:  290623599853
Seller:  vintage-bargains
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP.dll?viewitem&item=290623599853%category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m61
Comments:  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

bailey2377 said:


> Good morning!  Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I dont think it's aunthentic just judging by the uneven stitching but just thought I'd check.
> 
> Item:  Beautiful Dooney & Bourke Handbag!
> Listing #:  290623599853
> Seller:  vintage-bargains
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP.dll?viewitem&item=290623599853%category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m61
> Comments:  Thanks!


You're correct. It's fake.


----------



## bailey2377

thank you so much!  I reported it ebay but they haven't taken it down.


----------



## uadjit

Stupid eBay. There's just an hour left and somebody has bid on it. :/


----------



## erickalee781

im not really sure either..Does anyone know were to get a Louis Vuitton authenticated?


----------



## BeenBurned

erickalee781 said:


> im not really sure either..Does anyone know were to get a Louis Vuitton authenticated?


http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-use-format-post-1-a-706422.html#post19983097

Be sure to read the first post and include all the information and pictures required for authentication.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:   *3 ORIGINAL DOONEY & BOURKE BAGS - PURSE - # A6552193 , A2209814, A179275*
Listing number:  200668573241
Seller:  frank2540_00
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/200668573241?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
Comments: 
I'm thinking of bidding on these, can you authenticate.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item:   *3 ORIGINAL DOONEY & BOURKE BAGS - PURSE - # A6552193 , A2209814, A179275*
> Listing number:  200668573241
> Seller:  frank2540_00
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/200668573241?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> Comments:
> I'm thinking of bidding on these, can you authenticate.  Thanks so much.


All are authentic.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.


 


Thanks so much and have a great morning!


----------



## jjgvintage

Good morning again.  I'm thinking of bidding on this lot too.  Can you please authenticate?  TIA 

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE   PURSE LOT
Listing number:  350502666136
Seller:   *junkerforlife*
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/350502666136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much and have a great morning!


You're welcome.


jjgvintage said:


> Good morning again.  I'm thinking of bidding on this lot too.  Can you please authenticate?  TIA
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE   PURSE LOT
> Listing number:  350502666136
> Seller:   *junkerforlife*
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/350502666136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:


All appear to be fine, though more pictures showing the inside should have been shown.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> All appear to be fine, though more pictures showing the inside should have been shown.


 

Thanks again - you guys rock!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks again - you guys rock!


You're welcome.


----------



## PurseAppeal

Can any one ID and authenticate this Dooney & Bourke.  I am interested in purchasing it from ebay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17071726071...60714&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Ebay Item:170717260714

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

PurseAppeal said:


> Can any one ID and authenticate this Dooney & Bourke.  I am interested in purchasing it from ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17071726071...60714&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Ebay Item:170717260714
> 
> Thank you!


If authentic, it looks like some type of anniversary signature hobo and wallet but without more pictures, it can't be authenticated.


----------



## annalynne

Hi -- I found this unique Dooney at a thrift store.  It seems to be made very well -- dooney & burke copper zippers -- but nothing indicating it is authentic inside.  Also, appears like maybe it has been re-lined?  I can't find ANY other D&B like it on the net -- so either someone went to a lot of trouble to make a quality fake or it is just really that unique?  

Any takers?  I appreciate the help.
Here are some pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

annalynne said:


> Hi -- I found this unique Dooney at a thrift store.  It seems to be made very well -- dooney & burke copper zippers -- but nothing indicating it is authentic inside.  Also, appears like maybe it has been re-lined?  I can't find ANY other D&B like it on the net -- so either someone went to a lot of trouble to make a quality fake or it is just really that unique?
> 
> Any takers?  I appreciate the help.
> Here are some pics.


I don't think that's authentic but before dumping it, please get another opinion. The style and construction aren't "Dooney-like," nor is the zipper pull. 

I recommend emailing dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys and getting her opinion. 

I suspect she'll say the same thing I have, but until you get a second "nay," don't dispose of it yet.


----------



## annalynne

i appreciate your response very much!  i had a feeling -- just because I really couldn't find anything similar.  do you know how to get in touch with dreaming of dooneys?  I couldn't find them in the member list.

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

annalynne said:


> i appreciate your response very much!  i had a feeling -- just because I really couldn't find anything similar.  do you know how to get in touch with dreaming of dooneys?  I couldn't find them in the member list.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!!


I don't know whether she's a member here. You'll probably have to get to her through the contact link on ebay:
http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys


----------



## sissypretty

Hi bought this Dooney & Bourke from a flea market here for $30. I want to know if i got a good deal.  There is no tag inside that indicates its serial number.  TIA.


----------



## sissypretty

oop sorry. the pics were not attached properly. anyways, here they are hope it works this time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























[/IMG]

thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

sissypretty said:


> oop sorry. the pics were not attached properly. anyways, here they are hope it works this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> thanks


Authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bevlynncog

Hello:
I have a dooney tassel tote, pretty sure there are no problems with it....need it checked tho.  And the matching wallet.  They both feel good, wallet still has the leather smell.  It is stamped Dooney & Bourke & has a tag, made in China.  Tote has the red/white/blue tag & assembled in mexico tag.
Thanks for any help..http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/bevlynncog/


----------



## BeenBurned

bevlynncog said:


> Hello:
> I have a dooney tassel tote, pretty sure there are no problems with it....need it checked tho.  And the matching wallet.  They both feel good, wallet still has the leather smell.  It is stamped Dooney & Bourke & has a tag, made in China.  Tote has the red/white/blue tag & assembled in mexico tag.
> Thanks for any help..http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/bevlynncog/


Hi and welcome to tPF!

Both wallet and purse are authentic.


----------



## bevlynncog

BeenBurned said:


> Hi and welcome to tPF!
> 
> Both wallet and purse are authentic.


 
Thanks so much for the welcome..looks like a fun place!  I'll start lurking and learn   And thanks VERY much for the authentication!


----------



## BeenBurned

bevlynncog said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome..looks like a fun place!  I'll start lurking and learn   And thanks VERY much for the authentication!


You're welcome.


----------



## mskelli

I have this bag that a friend of mine got from her aunt. It's been sitting at my house for at least 4 years and I don't speak to that friend anymore. Not that she wanted the bag anyway, hence it being at my house so long. If it's real, how much would be a reasonable selling price? It really isn't my style so I wouldn't use it. I don't even think it's ever been used. The tag looks like someone cut it with scissors a couple times. I don't know why or when.
The serial on the back of the tag is M2 280013. Can anyone tell me the possible year?
If you need more pictures, I can take more.
Edit: it looks to be the shorter model of the one above ^


----------



## BeenBurned

mskelli said:


> I have this bag that a friend of mine got from her aunt. It's been sitting at my house for at least 4 years and I don't speak to that friend anymore. Not that she wanted the bag anyway, hence it being at my house so long. If it's real, how much would be a reasonable selling price? It really isn't my style so I wouldn't use it. I don't even think it's ever been used. The tag looks like someone cut it with scissors a couple times. I don't know why or when.
> The serial on the back of the tag is M2 280013. Can anyone tell me the possible year?
> If you need more pictures, I can take more.
> Edit: it looks to be the shorter model of the one above ^


The bag is an authentic tassel tote. I'm not sure of the year but if you call Dooney's 1-800 number, they can tell you (based on the serial number) when it was made. 

As for selling prices, we can't recommend those because there are so many variables. (Color, condition, time of year, seller rep, number of other listings available, etc.) 

I would recommend you search "dooney tassel" in both current and completed listings and see what they've been selling for.


----------



## mskelli

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is an authentic tassel tote. I'm not sure of the year but if you call Dooney's 1-800 number, they can tell you (based on the serial number) when it was made.
> 
> As for selling prices, we can't recommend those because there are so many variables. (Color, condition, time of year, seller rep, number of other listings available, etc.)
> 
> I would recommend you search "dooney tassel" in both current and completed listings and see what they've been selling for.



Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome.


----------



## riverlearuby

Can anyone authenticate this?

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Green Signature Logo Bag Purse rt $189 XLNT
Listing number: 280775451428
Seller: smallmiracle 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280775451428?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 
Comments:


----------



## BeenBurned

riverlearuby said:


> Can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Green Signature Logo Bag Purse rt $189 XLNT
> Listing number: 280775451428
> Seller: smallmiracle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280775451428?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments:


Authentic.


----------



## riverlearuby

Thanks very much for your reply !!!


----------



## BeenBurned

riverlearuby said:


> Thanks very much for your reply !!!


You're welcome.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

hello! 
I have no idea if what I'm about to post here is allowed in this thread... but browsing through eBay I came across this horrid and abominable Dooney counterfeit bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-AUTHENTIC-SIGNATURE-HAND-SHOULDER-BAG-VERY-NICE-/320804252506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab16c6b5a
seller: kuntryknicknacs
I tried to be nice and give the person the benefit of the doubt (in case she/he really did not know it was a counterfeit item) and I took the liberty of e-mailing and saying the item is a FAKE! 
But the person denied it and said they bought it at SAKS!!! 
So, after reporting the item to eBay, I decided to share it with you guys so you can also report it. The bag has bids and a poor unsuspecting buyer is going to fall as prey to a careless seller! 
Thanks!!! 
And have an awesome weekend!


----------



## BeenBurned

pazza4sacamain said:


> hello!
> I have no idea if what I'm about to post here is allowed in this thread... but browsing through eBay I came across this horrid and abominable Dooney counterfeit bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab16c6b5a
> seller: kuntryknicknacs
> I tried to be nice and give the person the benefit of the doubt (in case she/he really did not know it was a counterfeit item) and I took the liberty of e-mailing and saying the item is a FAKE!
> But the person denied it and said they bought it at SAKS!!!
> So, after reporting the item to eBay, I decided to share it with you guys so you can also report it. The bag has bids and a poor unsuspecting buyer is going to fall as prey to a careless seller!
> Thanks!!!
> And have an awesome weekend!


The bag is fake and there's absolutely nothing right about it. It certainly didn't come from Saks unless there's a Saks on Canal Street in NYC.


----------



## Twineman

Hi,
I have this small Dooney (I hope) bag and was wanting to make sure it was authentic and any other info would be appreciated as well =)

Thanks,
Christopher

Item: Dooney & Bourke UP396 RD Tiny East/West Bag
Item Number: 73386339

There is a sticker inside the zip pocket with the above info...didn't realize that or I would've taken a pic of it 

Measurements:


Length: 8 & 1/4"
Height: 5"
Depth: 2 & 3/4"
Drop: 4 & 1/4"


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Twineman said:


> Hi,
> I have this small Dooney (I hope) bag and was wanting to make sure it was authentic and any other info would be appreciated as well =)
> 
> Thanks,
> Christopher
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke UP396 RD Tiny East/West Bag
> Item Number: 73386339
> 
> There is a sticker inside the zip pocket with the above info...didn't realize that or I would've taken a pic of it
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> 
> Length: 8 & 1/4"
> Height: 5"
> Depth: 2 & 3/4"
> Drop: 4 & 1/4"


It's authentic and exactly as the sticker says. The sticker indicates the style name and style number. The other number on the white sticker doesn't mean much except that it would match the same number on the registration card that would have originally come with the purse.

If you plan to sell it, you should also show both sides of the red, white and blue cloth tag with serial number. 

It's a cute little bag.


----------



## Twineman

Thanks BeenBurned and I'm glad you mentioned the tag. I overlooked that as well somehow, but I see it now with the serial on the back. I'm probably going to sell it, so I"ll take more pictures today/tonight of the tags. 
I bought this and the Coach bag off the same lady. I agree that it's a cute little bag and would have loved to give it to my daughter, but the only bags she will carry looks like suitcases to me 
Thanks again for all the help BB


----------



## BeenBurned

Twineman said:


> Thanks BeenBurned and I'm glad you mentioned the tag. I overlooked that as well somehow, but I see it now with the serial on the back. I'm probably going to sell it, so I"ll take more pictures today/tonight of the tags.
> I bought this and the Coach bag off the same lady. I agree that it's a cute little bag and would have loved to give it to my daughter, but the only bags she will carry looks like suitcases to me
> Thanks again for all the help BB


You're welcome.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake and there's absolutely nothing right about it. It certainly didn't come from Saks unless there's a Saks on Canal Street in NYC.


 


You are so right & funny!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

I don't mean to be a pest, but I was wondering if you know of anyone that can help me authenticate a Salvatore Ferragamo bag I purchased. I have some doubts and posted the request in the authenticate this ferragamo, but the thread appears to be somewhat... mmmm... dead?!? lol! Thank you in advance!


----------



## uadjit

I need some help with this one. It is a nice bag and has a cool rubber Parasole foot on it but I thought it was weird that the red, white and blue tag seems to be glued in with rubber cement. At least, it was sticky and stretching when I pulled the tag back to look at the serial number.

Oh, and I realized I could attach photos to the posts instead of clogging up the thread with a bunch of giant photos so yay me!


----------



## BeenBurned

pazza4sacamain said:


> I don't mean to be a pest, but I was wondering if you know of anyone that can help me authenticate a Salvatore Ferragamo bag I purchased. I have some doubts and posted the request in the authenticate this ferragamo, but the thread appears to be somewhat... mmmm... dead?!? lol! Thank you in advance!


You might try the ebay shoes, purses and fashion accessories boards. Go to 
community (upper right) and "discussion boards." On the "category specific" side (right), click on shoes, purses and fahsion accessories. 

Unfortunately, some of the brands are a bit dead. I tried to have a D&G authenticated a couple of weeks ago and never got a response.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I need some help with this one. It is a nice bag and has a cool rubber Parasole foot on it but I thought it was weird that the red, white and blue tag seems to be glued in with rubber cement. At least, it was sticky and stretching when I pulled the tag back to look at the serial number.
> 
> Oh, and I realized I could attach photos to the posts instead of clogging up the thread with a bunch of giant photos so yay me!


It looks okay and appears to be from the Alto collection.

Let me ask, does the whole tag appeared to be glued in or is it sewn in on the front side? Sometimes, I think they use glue to tack parts and it's possible that some extra glue got under the tag. 

I'd like to see a picture of the front of the red, white and blue tag.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> It looks okay and appears to be from the Alto collection.
> 
> Let me ask, does the whole tag appeared to be glued in or is it sewn in on the front side? Sometimes, I think they use glue to tack parts and it's possible that some extra glue got under the tag.
> 
> I'd like to see a picture of the front of the red, white and blue tag.


Good question. I've took a closer look at it and it appears that the tag is stitched in by the bottom stitch of the pocket trim so it probably does genuinely belong to the bag.

Here's a pic of the front of the tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Good question. I've took a closer look at it and it appears that the tag is stitched in by the bottom stitch of the pocket trim so it probably does genuinely belong to the bag.
> 
> Here's a pic of the front of the tag.


The bag looks okay and the tag looks okay. The lining appears unusual; I've never seen that lining before though I'm not familiar with the actual style of bag. 

if this is an authentic tag attached to a fake bag, it's not the first time I've seen it but the bag is better than the other that I'd seen it on.

Look carefully inside the bag at the lining seams and inside the pocket. Check to see if there might be a white papery like tag with made in China. That lining is really bothering me. 

I'm going to ask another pf'er to look at your posts but I also recommend you might want to post this on the ebay discussion boards - shoes, purses and fashion accessories. Dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys checks in periodically and she might have some thoughts on the bag. 

Meanwhile, I'm off to summon another opinion here.

ETA: I have another suggestion. If you call Dooney's 1-800 number, usually they are able to identify bags and where they were purchased from the serial number. If they can tell you the style that the serial number goes with, that can help in the authentication.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> The bag looks okay and the tag looks okay. The lining appears unusual; I've never seen that lining before though I'm not familiar with the actual style of bag.
> 
> if this is an authentic tag attached to a fake bag, it's not the first time I've seen it but the bag is better than the other that I'd seen it on.
> 
> Look carefully inside the bag at the lining seams and inside the pocket. Check to see if there might be a white papery like tag with made in China. That lining is really bothering me.
> 
> I'm going to ask another pf'er to look at your posts but I also recommend you might want to post this on the ebay discussion boards - shoes, purses and fashion accessories. Dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys checks in periodically and she might have some thoughts on the bag.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm off to summon another opinion here.
> 
> ETA: I have another suggestion. If you call Dooney's 1-800 number, usually they are able to identify bags and where they were purchased from the serial number. If they can tell you the style that the serial number goes with, that can help in the authentication.


OMG. I feel really dumb. Looking for the "Made In" tag, inside the zipper pocket (which is made of a really strange soft vinyl material) I found a sticker with what looks like the style number. If I call their 800 number I'm sure they can tell me if that is a Parasole tote.

I also found another Parasole Dooney in a different style on eBay that ended recently. It has the same kind of leather and weird lining: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-DOONEY...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ea5c792a

Thanks again for your help. I'll give you an update after I call Dooney.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> OMG. I feel really dumb. Looking for the "Made In" tag, inside the zipper pocket (which is made of a really strange soft vinyl material) I found a sticker with what looks like the style number. If I call their 800 number I'm sure they can tell me if that is a Parasole tote.
> 
> I also found another Parasole Dooney in a different style on eBay that ended recently. It has the same kind of leather and weird lining: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-DOONEY...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ea5c792a
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I'll give you an update after I call Dooney.


That's great news! It's authentic. And don't feel dumb. 

I was thinking that if it's fake, it's the best fake I'd ever seen and Dooney isn't at a pricepoint that "superfakes" would be worthwhile making.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> That's great news! It's authentic. And don't feel dumb.
> 
> I was thinking that if it's fake, it's the best fake I'd ever seen and Dooney isn't at a pricepoint that "superfakes" would be worthwhile making.


I just feel silly because I looked through the bag so many times and never saw the sticker in the pocket. Usually they're on the side facing the wall of the bag but this one was on the wall of the pocket facing the bag's interior so when I unzipped it and peeked in I couldn't see it. It's just one of those things that makes you want to smack your forehead. 

The lining is really weird it's like ribbed black polyester satin. It's very thin and tight up against the inside of the bag.

Well, at least we all now know about this line and its funky lining / pockets in case one of them every comes up in the thread again.


----------



## noshoepolish

I do not see a problem with it.  The Parasole line is different from the Alto line although the bag styles are similar (common in Dooney's).  They have a different feel to them.




uadjit said:


> I just feel silly because I looked through the bag so many times and never saw the sticker in the pocket. Usually they're on the side facing the wall of the bag but this one was on the wall of the pocket facing the bag's interior so when I unzipped it and peeked in I couldn't see it. It's just one of those things that makes you want to smack your forehead.
> 
> The lining is really weird it's like ribbed black polyester satin. It's very thin and tight up against the inside of the bag.
> 
> Well, at least we all now know about this line and its funky lining / pockets in case one of them every comes up in the thread again.


----------



## uadjit

noshoepolish said:


> I do not see a problem with it.  The Parasole line is different from the Alto line although the bag styles are similar (common in Dooney's).  They have a different feel to them.


 Thank you, noshoepolish, BB for your help.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Thank you, noshoepolish, BB for your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

uadjit said:
			
		

> OMG. I feel really dumb. Looking for the "Made In" tag, inside the zipper pocket (which is made of a really strange soft vinyl material) I found a sticker with what looks like the style number. If I call their 800 number I'm sure they can tell me if that is a Parasole tote.
> 
> I also found another Parasole Dooney in a different style on eBay that ended recently. It has the same kind of leather and weird lining: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-Black-LEATHER-SATCHEL-SHOULDER-BAG-PURSE-TOTE-parasole-/360414214442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53ea5c792a
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I'll give you an update after I call Dooney.




I have two older Dooney totes with bamboo handles from the Croco Collection and both have the exact same liner (Silky-feel-look with stripes).


----------



## BeenBurned

darrenlaf said:


> Please help me authenticate or not this Dooney & Bourke navy shoulder/cross body purse
> 
> 
> 
> dooneybourke005.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dooneybourke004.jpg
> http://javascript<b></b>:void(0);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </DIV>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </DIV>
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## lilcram

I couldn't find an identify this style thread so i'm just posting here.  Hope that's fine.

Anyone have any idea what this is called and what the material is?  Feels like a fleece wool.

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

lilcram said:


> I couldn't find an identify this style thread so i'm just posting here.  Hope that's fine.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this is called and what the material is?  Feels like a fleece wool.
> 
> TIA!


I recently saw some of those fleece-like bags at TJ Maxx but I don't know the style name nor the actual type of material they use.


----------



## sissypretty

hi there. i would like to ask if this is authentic. thanks in advance. 

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Logo Jacquard EAST WEST Tote Bag
Listing number: 280790278918
Seller: shopavail
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-DOONEY--BOU...8QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## BeenBurned

sissypretty said:


> hi there. i would like to ask if this is authentic. thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Logo Jacquard EAST WEST Tote Bag
> Listing number: 280790278918
> Seller: shopavail
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-DOONEY--BOU...8QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


The tote is authentic. The wallet doesn't have any red flags but with only one picture, it's impossible to authenticate.


----------



## lilcram

BeenBurned said:


> I recently saw some of those fleece-like bags at TJ Maxx but I don't know the style name nor the actual type of material they use.



Thanks!... can't find any info on the web.  I'm going to try contacting them.  Def unique.


----------



## BeenBurned

lilcram said:


> Thanks!... can't find any info on the web.  I'm going to try contacting them.  Def unique.


You're welcome.

Be careful in trusting what they say on the phone though. Depending who you speak to, you might get misinformation. 

Knowingly or not, Dooney customer service people have been known to give outright wrong information. They often aren't familiar with items made exclusively for certain stores and/or for QVC and have told callers that certain colors or styles weren't made, when in fact they were. 

Just take what they tell you with a grain of salt, especially if the info doesn't jive with what you may have been told elsewhere.


----------



## lilcram

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Be careful in trusting what they say on the phone though. Depending who you speak to, you might get misinformation.
> 
> Knowingly or not, Dooney customer service people have been known to give outright wrong information. They often aren't familiar with items made exclusively for certain stores and/or for QVC and have told callers that certain colors or styles weren't made, when in fact they were.
> 
> Just take what they tell you with a grain of salt, especially if the info doesn't jive with what you may have been told elsewhere.




You couldn't be any more accurate.  I talked with a Sam Rosado today who was no help.  I asked him to pass my request off to the design department (we'll see if that happens).  He said I can send the bag to them for proper identification even though I sent them a clear photo.  It's a pretty unique style for them and I don't think it would be easy to confuse with another style.

I feel their customer service just cares about selling their current bags ush:


----------



## BeenBurned

Sheesh! 

Several years ago I sold a bag that a guy wanted for his wife. He called Dooney because he couldn't find the matching wallet in the same color.

They told him that Dooney didn't make the bag in that color and that's why he couldn't find the matching wallet. 

So he came back to me accusing me of selling a fake. I called and spoke to a supervisor, gave the name of the "expert" employee who didn't know what she was talking about, gave the serial number from the red, whte and blue tag and they knew exactly where I purchased the bag and its color.

I was told that the employee who gave the incorrect info was going to be retrained, but I doubt that happened.


----------



## missie

Hi there,
Could someone please help me authenticate this purse please?

Item Name: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel (Large Natural)
Link: 





































Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

missie said:


> Hi there,
> Could someone please help me authenticate this purse please?
> 
> Item Name: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel (Large Natural)
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## missie

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much BeenBurned. I appreciate it. Do you know if this one is made of vachetta leather? And, where is this made - China?


Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

missie said:


> Thank you so much BeenBurned. I appreciate it. Do you know if this one is made of vachetta leather? And, where is this made - China?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


This bag was made in China. The "J" as the first letter of the serial number indicates China-made.

The following is from some of my notes. Although not complete or updated, it might be helpful:

MADE IN THE USA the serial number will start with   A  or  B. 
 (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC. MADE IN THE USA) 

 If the serial number starts with   C    is was assembled in COSTA RICA
 If the serial number starts with   H    is was assembled in CHINA
 If the serial number starts with   I      is was assembled in ITALY
 If the serial number starts with   J    is was made in CHINA
 If the serial number starts with   K    is was made in CHINA 
 If the serial number starts with   L    is was made in CHINA 
 If the serial number starts with   M   is was assembled in MEXICO 

 (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC.) 
 (an additional leather tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE MADE IN ITALY or MEXICO 
 (an additional cloth tag sewn inside will read MADE IN CHINA, or MADE IN COSTA RICA,


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lilcram

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh!
> 
> Several years ago I sold a bag that a guy wanted for his wife. He called Dooney because he couldn't find the matching wallet in the same color.
> 
> They told him that Dooney didn't make the bag in that color and that's why he couldn't find the matching wallet.
> 
> So he came back to me accusing me of selling a fake. I called and spoke to a supervisor, gave the name of the "expert" employee who didn't know what she was talking about, gave the serial number from the red, whte and blue tag and they knew exactly where I purchased the bag and its color.
> 
> I was told that the employee who gave the incorrect info was going to be retrained, but I doubt that happened.




Ahh crazy! Of course I still haven't heard from him.


----------



## missie

BeenBurned said:


> This bag was made in China. The "J" as the first letter of the serial number indicates China-made.
> 
> The following is from some of my notes. Although not complete or updated, it might be helpful:
> 
> MADE IN THE USA the serial number will start with   A  or  B.
> (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC. MADE IN THE USA)
> 
> If the serial number starts with   C    is was assembled in COSTA RICA
> If the serial number starts with   H    is was assembled in CHINA
> If the serial number starts with   I      is was assembled in ITALY
> If the serial number starts with   J    is was made in CHINA
> If the serial number starts with   K    is was made in CHINA
> If the serial number starts with   L    is was made in CHINA
> If the serial number starts with   M   is was assembled in MEXICO
> 
> (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC.)
> (an additional leather tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE MADE IN ITALY or MEXICO
> (an additional cloth tag sewn inside will read MADE IN CHINA, or MADE IN COSTA RICA,



Thank you so much! This is very helpful. Appreciate the extra guide!
A bit disappointed it's made in China (not surprised). But, at least it's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

missie said:


> Thank you so much! This is very helpful. Appreciate the extra guide!
> A bit disappointed it's made in China (not surprised). But, at least it's authentic.


YOu're welcome.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: Dooney and Bourke Ants Madras Plaid Bucket Bag
Listing number: 220920272327
Seller: briannabuhs10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336fdfd5c7
Comments: 
Seller has fake kate spade for sale... just thinking her Dooneys could be counterfeits, as well. Let me know what you think!


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Ants Madras Plaid Bucket Bag
> Listing number: 220920272327
> Seller: briannabuhs10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336fdfd5c7
> Comments:
> Seller has fake kate spade for sale... just thinking her Dooneys could be counterfeits, as well. Let me know what you think!


Both current Dooneys look okay although the madras bag should have more pictures. (Her Juicy listing looks good too.)


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

BeenBurned said:


> Both current Dooneys look okay although the madras bag should have more pictures. (Her Juicy listing looks good too.)


 
I thought the embossed label on the peach Dooney looked bad, but I'm not a D&B expert, by any means!!  I know her kate is a total counterfeit, so I didn't put it past her to sell other fakes...


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> I thought the embossed label on the peach Dooney looked bad, but I'm not a D&B expert, by any means!!  I know her kate is a total counterfeit, so I didn't put it past her to sell other fakes...


Whenever I find a seller with one fake, I pay close attention to her other lisitngs too.


----------



## jacklightning

Hi, I had recently acquired this Dooney handbag last week and would like to know if it's authentic and also any other infomation (style of bag, time period, etc). Please look at pictures below. Thanks in Advance, Michelle.


----------



## BeenBurned

jacklightning said:


> Hi, I had recently acquired this Dooney handbag last week and would like to know if it's authentic and also any other infomation (style of bag, time period, etc). Please look at pictures below. Thanks in Advance, Michelle.


It's authentic.

I'm sorry but I don't know the official name and style number. Dreaming_of_beautiful_Dooneys has a wealth of information from old Dooney catalogs and if you contact her, she might know the name and year of this beautiful all weather leather bag. 

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys


----------



## maggiesze1

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE CHARM BRACELET HANDLE DRAWSTRING BAG STYLE #7P892 WH $198 NWT
Listing: 300643406808
Seller: catmarsha2005
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300643406808&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## BeenBurned

maggiesze1 said:


> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE CHARM BRACELET HANDLE DRAWSTRING BAG STYLE #7P892 WH $198 NWT
> Listing: 300643406808
> Seller: catmarsha2005
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300643406808&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


Although there aren't any red flags, there aren't enough pictures to authentic. At the very least, we need to see a picture of the interior and lining.


----------



## maggiesze1

BeenBurned said:


> Although there aren't any red flags, there aren't enough pictures to authentic. At the very least, we need to see a picture of the interior and lining.



Thank you! I just emailed the seller for more pics. Will post when I get them.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

i love dooney!


----------



## kwing0854

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


older dooney and bourke have a leather patch that says made in the USA all current dooneys have a small tag usually black with gold writing that says made on one side china on the other what a shame and they are so ashamed of what they are doing that they hide it in a corner and be in bright light to read china


----------



## kwing0854

jacklightning said:


> Hi, I had recently acquired this Dooney handbag last week and would like to know if it's authentic and also any other infomation (style of bag, time period, etc). Please look at pictures below. Thanks in Advance, Michelle.


of course its authentic multi color popular during mid to late eighties leather is bull or cordovan sold retail for about 179.00 smas coach leather of that period


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

kwing0854 said:


> older dooney and bourke have a leather patch that says made in the USA all current dooneys have a small tag usually black with gold writing that says made on one side china on the other what a shame and they are so ashamed of what they are doing that they hide it in a corner and be in bright light to read china


I'm not sure where you get your information but it's incorrect -- well, partially incorrect and incomplete.

Originally, Dooney was a US company, but like many other American companies, Dooney has outsourced some of the manufacturing. Some Dooneys are still made in the US, while others have been made in China, Costa Rica, Mexico and some are/were even made in Italy. 

And they don't "hide" the made in tag. It's plainly visible in every bag. You just need to know where to look.


----------



## rcxoxpk32

wouldnt it be nice to be able to tell if it was real without going to all this trouble


----------



## gemmy_roob

Item: Dooney & Bourke Blue Small Drawstring Tote Bag/Purse

Listing number: 260928820908

Seller: southtexasbeauties

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc091d6ac

Comments: I own a purse almost exactly like this one with serial number: A2 581248
I mostly care if mine is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

gemmy_roob said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Blue Small Drawstring Tote Bag/Purse
> 
> Listing number: 260928820908
> 
> Seller: southtexasbeauties
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc091d6ac
> 
> Comments: I own a purse almost exactly like this one with serial number: A2 581248
> I mostly care if mine is authentic.


The bag in the listing is authentic. 

Without seeing actual pictures of YOUR BAG, it's impossible to authenticate.


----------



## Nevva

How can I have something Authenticated?? I can't post anything.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nevva said:


> How can I have something Authenticated?? I can't post anything.


Go to the "authenticate this ...." (whatever brand you have) and post your question just as you've posted here. See post #1 for the posting format.

If the item you want authenticated is a Dooney, post it on this thread.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hello! I would love your opinion on this vintage (I think) bag. Thank you!!

Item Name: satchel is all I can tell!
Link: http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z449/skiptomylou32/dooney/


----------



## BeenBurned

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hello! I would love your opinion on this vintage (I think) bag. Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: satchel is all I can tell!
> Link: http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z449/skiptomylou32/dooney/


Absolutely authentic and it appears to be in great condition. The white tag indicates all the information.

Style number:  R212
Style name: Satchel
Color: Bone


----------



## SkipToMyLou

BeenBurned said:


> Absolutely authentic and it appears to be in great condition. The white tag indicates all the information.
> 
> Style number:  R212
> Style name: Satchel
> Color: Bone



Yay! Thank you so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

SkipToMyLou said:


> Yay! Thank you so much!!


You're welcome.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hello again! I have found another. I had to take these photos on my cell phone as this bag is sitting at an antique mall that does not take returns, and I didn't want to buy it unless it's real! Hopefully these photos will work!  Thank you!

http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z449/skiptomylou32/Dooney2/


----------



## BeenBurned

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hello again! I have found another. I had to take these photos on my cell phone as this bag is sitting at an antique mall that does not take returns, and I didn't want to buy it unless it's real! Hopefully these photos will work!  Thank you!
> 
> http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z449/skiptomylou32/Dooney2/


It's an authentic charm bag but note that since it's illegal to sell fakes, a store's "no return" policy doesn't mean squat if they sell a fake. 

Every store, every seller on any site, and even charitable thrift shops are obligated by federal trademark law to know that any item is authentic or it's not to be put on the sales floor or listed anywhere. If they don't do their due diligence by verifying authenticity, they MUST refund your money if caught.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic charm bag but note that since it's illegal to sell fakes, a store's "no return" policy doesn't mean squat if they sell a fake.
> 
> Every store, every seller on any site, and even charitable thrift shops are obligated by federal trademark law to know that any item is authentic or it's not to be put on the sales floor or listed anywhere. If they don't do their due diligence by verifying authenticity, they MUST refund your money if caught.



Thank you!! I figured as much about it being illegal to not take a return of a fake. I had to bite my tongue to not give them my lecture on fakes!


----------



## BeenBurned

SkipToMyLou said:


> Thank you!! I figured as much about it being illegal to not take a return of a fake. I had to bite my tongue to not give them my lecture on fakes!


I can't even count the number of times I've watched them roll their eyes at me after my lectures. Then I hear them talking among themselves about the kooky lady who worries about fakes.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

BeenBurned said:


> I can't even count the number of times I've watched them roll their eyes at me after my lectures. Then I hear them talking among themselves about the kooky lady who worries about fakes.



I totally heard them muttering about me too, right after the sales lady told me she would just buy it because it was cute even if it wasn't authentic.  Oh well!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ValentineNicole

I'm not certain about this little dooney and bourke crossbody at a local shop, but my sister really wants one. It has no red, white, and blue tag...

I'm attaching pictures. Help if you can!


----------



## KatsBags

ValentineNicole said:


> I'm not certain about this little dooney and bourke crossbody at a local shop, but my sister really wants one. It has no red, white, and blue tag...
> 
> I'm attaching pictures. Help if you can!



I believe this to be a fake but, please wait for BeenBurned to offer her opinion.


----------



## BeenBurned

ValentineNicole said:


> I'm not certain about this little dooney and bourke crossbody at a local shop, but my sister really wants one. It has no red, white, and blue tag...
> 
> I'm attaching pictures. Help if you can!





KatsBags said:


> I believe this to be a fake but, please wait for BeenBurned to offer her opinion.


Yup, it's fake. The style isn't made, the texture and color is wrong, the mirror is a dead giveaway since Dooney doesn't have mirrors inside it's wallets and the interior plastic is wrong.

There are a couple of vintage-type crossbody styles. 

This one is more of a purse but has a wallet section:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2318a7e17d

And the same in a different color:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney-...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd91a845

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...967?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6a29992f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebab3b50d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dooney...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2318bffcc6


This one might be more what you're looking for but it's missing the shoulder strap. It's designed so you can use it as a belt bag (feeding belt through loops on back) or as a shoulder/crossbody bag with a strap. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RAR...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb18286c


You might be able to find a strap listed by *Member id *silver-coach

Here's one with the strap:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161495fc8


And this is another similar style that might work. (It didn't sell so you might want to contact the seller if interested)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5891c1cd6d


----------



## ValentineNicole

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Yup, it's fake. The style isn't made, the texture and color is wrong, the mirror is a dead giveaway since Dooney doesn't have mirrors inside it's wallets and the interior plastic is wrong.
> 
> There are a couple of vintage-type crossbody styles.
> 
> This one is more of a purse but has a wallet section:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Green-Leather-CROSSBODY-PURSE-Messenger-BAG-/150737510781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2318a7e17d
> 
> And the same in a different color:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Kilty-Cross-Body-Bag-EVC-Camel-Tan-EVC-/330671695941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd91a845
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Black-Brown-Purse-Satchel-Cross-Body-Bag-Tote-/130630129967?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6a29992f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Black-Leather-CROSSBODY-PURSE-Messenger-BAG-/200700835085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebab3b50d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dooney-Bourke-Crossbody-Bag-Kiltie-Attached-Wallet-Organizer-AWL-Shoulder-/150739090630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2318bffcc6
> 
> This one might be more what you're looking for but it's missing the shoulder strap. It's designed so you can use it as a belt bag (feeding belt through loops on back) or as a shoulder/crossbody bag with a strap.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RARE-DOONEY-BOURKE-DUCK-AWL-CROSSBODY-WALLET-COINPURSE-/360426514540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb18286c
> 
> You might be able to find a strap listed by Member id silver-coach
> 
> Here's one with the strap:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-GREEN-AWL-LEATHER-BELT-PURSE-CROSSBODY-WALLET-GUSSET-BAG-HANDBAG-/280805072840?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161495fc8
> 
> And this is another similar style that might work. (It didn't sell so you might want to contact the seller if interested)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-RARE-BONE-BRITISH-TAN-EXCELLENT-VINTAGE-DUCK-CROSSBODY-WALLET-/380402519405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5891c1cd6d



Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Tai

Hi, I hope I posted this the right way, as I never posted before here. I read the rules and think I am following them. 

Is the purse on ebay, link below, a real Dooney & Bourke?  It's a green "croco" looking handbag, not the all weather one.  Does anyone know if it is real?  Is it from the 80s or about when?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46003f8efc

I am interested in it, but ...saw another one just like it at a local consignment store yesterday!  I thought that was strange, or coincidental?   The lining is exactly the same color, and the DB on the fob looks identical as this ebay purse.

The one at the store I am thinking of buying has the red/white blue D&B and a number with J xxx xxxx sewn on the inside, although I cant see it on the ebay purse. 

Any advice is really appreciated!  Thank you. 

-Tai


----------



## BeenBurned

Tai said:


> Hi, I hope I posted this the right way, as I never posted before here. I read the rules and think I am following them.
> 
> Is the purse on ebay, link below, a real Dooney & Bourke?  It's a green "croco" looking handbag, not the all weather one.  Does anyone know if it is real?  Is it from the 80s or about when?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46003f8efc
> 
> I am interested in it, but ...saw another one just like it at a local consignment store yesterday!  I thought that was strange, or coincidental?   The lining is exactly the same color, and the DB on the fob looks identical as this ebay purse.
> 
> The one at the store I am thinking of buying has the red/white blue D&B and a number with J xxx xxxx sewn on the inside, although I cant see it on the ebay purse.
> 
> Any advice is really appreciated!  Thank you.
> 
> -Tai


The bag in the listing is authentic. It's from the Nile collection of about 6 years ago. It's made of croc-embossed leather. 

As for the bag you saw at a consignment store, I can't authenticate based on a description without seeing pictures but based on what you've said, it sounds authentic.

If you buy it, please post pictures. 

Note that if it's fake, even if the consignment store states a "no refund" policy, they are obligated to give you a refund. It's any seller's responsibility to authenticate any item before listing (for online) or putting on the sales floor (B&M store) and if they don't do that and ultimately sell a fake, they're in violation of the law. 

But again, although the bag you've described sounds okay, if you buy it, come back with pictures.


----------



## Tai

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the listing is authentic. It's from the Nile collection of about 6 years ago. It's made of croc-embossed leather.
> 
> As for the bag you saw at a consignment store, I can't authenticate based on a description without seeing pictures but based on what you've said, it sounds authentic.
> 
> If you buy it, please post pictures.
> 
> Note that if it's fake, even if the consignment store states a "no refund" policy, they are obligated to give you a refund. It's any seller's responsibility to authenticate any item before listing (for online) or putting on the sales floor (B&M store) and if they don't do that and ultimately sell a fake, they're in violation of the law.
> 
> But again, although the bag you've described sounds okay, if you buy it, come back with pictures.



Hi,
Thank you SO MUCH for the info!!    I am going back to the store, and will take photos to post.   Store owners said they would hold it for me, and I am getting excited that it  may be real.   I asked them how they knew it was real, and they said they "authenticated" it, (whatever that means to them) so I have my fingers crossed.  

I'll be back!
-Tai


----------



## BeenBurned

Tai said:


> Hi,
> Thank you SO MUCH for the info!!    I am going back to the store, and will take photos to post.   Store owners said they would hold it for me, and I am getting excited that it  may be real.   I asked them how they knew it was real, and they said they "authenticated" it, (whatever that means to them) so I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I'll be back!
> -Tai


Good luck.

Many stores claim to "authenticate" items using any one or several of the zillions of online "authenticity guides" that flood the internet. The problem with that is that anyone can write a guide, anyone can claim to be an expert, anyone can copy someone else's guide and there's no vetting of guide-authors to verify whether they know what they're talking about. 

Therefore, most authenticity guides are inaccurate, incomplete, obsolete, and/or downright useless.

Note that there are some good ones, but unless you know who the knowledgeable guide authors are, you don't know which ones to trust.


----------



## Tai

Your advice is so helpful!  I really appreciate it!

I took photos of the same bag from the consignment shop. Hope they are ok (not familiar with my camera on phone, yet). I think I took every angle possible, though, so hopefully you can see if its authentic or not.

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh498/taichichic/?start=all

Thanks so much!! 
-Tai


----------



## BeenBurned

Tai said:


> Your advice is so helpful!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> I took photos of the same bag from the consignment shop. Hope they are ok (not familiar with my camera on phone, yet). I think I took every angle possible, though, so hopefully you can see if its authentic or not.
> 
> http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh498/taichichic/?start=all
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> -Tai


It's authentic. Congratulations.


----------



## Tai

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Congratulations.



I'm so happy to know it's real!!  The bag is gorgeous, without a single mark or nick on it, and looks and smells brand new!   

Have a great day and thanks again for your help.

I'll be back!
--Tai


----------



## BeenBurned

Tai said:


> I'm so happy to know it's real!!  The bag is gorgeous, without a single mark or nick on it, and looks and smells brand new!
> 
> Have a great day and thanks again for your help.
> 
> I'll be back!
> --Tai


It's my pleasure. Enjoy it.


----------



## 2loveumore

batgirl0711 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DOONEY-BOURKE...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I really dont know how to begin to authenticate dooneys...help


looks good!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *batgirl0711* 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DOONEY-BOURKE-...QQcmdZViewItem

I really dont know how to begin to authenticate dooneys...help     



2loveumore said:


> looks good!


??? I don't know how you can authenticate that bag. The post batgirl made was in April, 2007 and the listing hasn't been viewable in nearly 5 years.


----------



## Ria Aman

Itemooney & Bourke black tan textured leather drawstring Shoulder Bag AUTHENTIC 
Listing number:200700475124
Seller:lldune
Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Dooney-B...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebaae36f4
Comments: Please help to authenticate. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Ria Aman

Ria Aman said:


> Itemooney & Bourke black tan textured leather drawstring Shoulder Bag AUTHENTIC
> Listing number:200700475124
> Seller:lldune
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Dooney-B...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebaae36f4
> Comments: Please help to authenticate. Thanks.


Will be ending soon at 3.00 am today.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ria Aman said:


> Itemooney & Bourke black tan textured leather drawstring Shoulder Bag AUTHENTIC
> Listing number:200700475124
> Seller:lldune
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Dooney-B...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebaae36f4
> Comments: Please help to authenticate. Thanks.


So far, it appears to be okay but there aren't enough pictures to be sure. I'd like to see a picture of the hardware, bottom and inside. 

If you can't get a response from the seller by the time the listing ends and you feel you have to bid/buy, please fund the payment with a credit card for extra protection. Then I can look at the bag more closely.


----------



## LeesaL

please can someone help authenticate this ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170761859641?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649#ht_702wt_932

more photo's
http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy199/fatal1_album/ebay photos/

many thanks i know nothing about these and really need some help here


----------



## JAndrews000

I am new to this site so I hope I am following the rules, I looked through the treads and didn't see anything that looked like this purse. My sister bought this purse for me from someone on facebook, I have not been able to carry it because it just seems so fake to me. I posted the pictures on my flickr account here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157628960015801/

(I know this link is taking you to the pictures but it seems the next button isnt working, there is a row of the pictures in the bottom right that lets you scroll through. Sorry!)

My top concerns are the hardware looking gold and not brass to me as well as the logo on the fob (I think its called the fob  ) Thanks everyone!


----------



## JAndrews000

JAndrews000 said:


> I am new to this site so I hope I am following the rules, I looked through the treads and didn't see anything that looked like this purse. My sister bought this purse for me from someone on facebook, I have not been able to carry it because it just seems so fake to me. I posted the pictures on my flickr account here
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157628960015801/
> 
> (I know this link is taking you to the pictures but it seems the next button isnt working, there is a row of the pictures in the bottom right that lets you scroll through. Sorry!)
> 
> My top concerns are the hardware looking gold and not brass to me as well as the logo on the fob (I think its called the fob  ) Thanks everyone!


Sorry I went back through and found a bag you recently authenticated that has the same style hardware and fob. I dont know how to delete my post, feel free to still let me know what you think though!


----------



## BeenBurned

LeesaL said:


> please can someone help authenticate this ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170761859641?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649#ht_702wt_932
> 
> more photo's
> http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy199/fatal1_album/ebay photos/
> 
> many thanks i know nothing about these and really need some help here


Are you the winner? I'm sorry but it's fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

JAndrews000 said:


> I am new to this site so I hope I am following the rules, I looked through the treads and didn't see anything that looked like this purse. My sister bought this purse for me from someone on facebook, I have not been able to carry it because it just seems so fake to me. I posted the pictures on my flickr account here
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157628960015801/
> 
> (I know this link is taking you to the pictures but it seems the next button isnt working, there is a row of the pictures in the bottom right that lets you scroll through. Sorry!)
> 
> My top concerns are the hardware looking gold and not brass to me as well as the logo on the fob (I think its called the fob  ) Thanks everyone!


You can carry it with pride. It's an authentic signature satchel.


----------



## JAndrews000

BeenBurned said:


> You can carry it with pride. It's an authentic signature satchel.


Thank you so much! I'm so glad I found this website : ) I have been sitting here for the last two hours just browsing the pages and pictures it's full of wonderful information. Thanks for doing my homework for me lol


----------



## BeenBurned

JAndrews000 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so glad I found this website : ) I have been sitting here for the last two hours just browsing the pages and pictures it's full of wonderful information. Thanks for doing my homework for me lol


You're very welcome.


----------



## LeesaL

BeenBurned said:


> Are you the winner? I'm sorry but it's fake.



Nope worse I am the seller i sold with good intention that it was real  
i guess i best offer a refund 
thanks so much


----------



## BeenBurned

LeesaL said:


> please can someone help authenticate this ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170761859641?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649#ht_702wt_932
> 
> more photo's
> http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy199/fatal1_album/ebay photos/
> 
> many thanks i know nothing about these and really need some help here





BeenBurned said:


> Are you the winner? I'm sorry but it's fake.





LeesaL said:


> Nope worse I am the seller i sold with good intention that it was real
> i guess i best offer a refund
> thanks so much


Yes, that would be the right thing to do. And it's probably better to tell the buyer to just destroy and dispose of it since it'd be a waste of money to return it since you can't sell it anyway. 

The only reason why you might want it back is if you can return it for a refund.


----------



## LeesaL

I could sell it Honorabley as a replica i guess ? was from my fiancee's estate i'm helping him sell so we can move to my home of new zealand so even if it gets $20 it all helps towards our end goal I'm absolutely gutted to be honest was much needed money . 
thanks so much for your help


----------



## BeenBurned

LeesaL said:


> I could sell it Honorabley as a replica i guess ? was from my fiancee's estate i'm helping him sell so we can move to my home of new zealand so even if it gets $20 it all helps towards our end goal I'm absolutely gutted to be honest was much needed money .
> thanks so much for your help


No, counterfeit items cannot be sold at all, even if you admit that it's fake. Only items that are authentic are allowed.


----------



## LeesaL

oh wow okies that's really good to know hmm would then be interesting to find out where it came from and how much was originally paid for it in that case 
thanks again


----------



## Kim5461

Grace123 said:


> I believe it's authentic, the tag is exactly what's in the vintage bags. I think you've got yourself a deal!


Yes, looks vintage!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JAndrews000

I was stupid and purchased these two bags off ebay before authenticating them because I found them in a set with less than 5 minutes left in the auction. Well now I recieved them and they have silver and not bronze hardware. Please let me know what you all think.

Pictures of purse #1:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032699695/

Picutres of purse #2:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032756671/


----------



## BeenBurned

JAndrews000 said:


> I was stupid and purchased these two bags off ebay before authenticating them because I found them in a set with less than 5 minutes left in the auction. Well now I recieved them and they have silver and not bronze hardware. Please let me know what you all think.
> 
> Pictures of purse #1:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032699695/
> 
> Picutres of purse #2:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032756671/


Both are authentic. Congratulations! (Not all Dooneys have brass (not bronze) hardware.)


----------



## emilyyydx

item name: vintage dooney and bourke essex bag
bought from a thrift store, and i need help, not sure if this is authentic or not!


----------



## BeenBurned

emilyyydx said:


> item name: vintage dooney and bourke essex bag
> bought from a thrift store, and i need help, not sure if this is authentic or not!


It's authentic. Nice find.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Item name: unknown "new bag" 
seller's name: carolcmc62 
item number: 220939632371
eBay!
Hello BeenBurned! I am curious about this bag... asked the seller to post more pictures and she just uploaded the last 3. I asked and there is no serial tag. ??? I know the pictures are not that great. I have mixed feelings about it... the handles are not something that I've seen on a Dooney ever before. The outside of the bag looks like it might be ok ??? the inside not so much.. the zipper pulls raise some questions and so does the lining. What do you think? 
thanks! :tpfrox:


----------



## BeenBurned

pazza4sacamain said:


> Item name: unknown "new bag"
> seller's name: carolcmc62
> item number: 220939632371
> eBay!
> Hello BeenBurned! I am curious about this bag... asked the seller to post more pictures and she just uploaded the last 3. I asked and there is no serial tag. ??? I know the pictures are not that great. I have mixed feelings about it... the handles are not something that I've seen on a Dooney ever before. The outside of the bag looks like it might be ok ??? the inside not so much.. the zipper pulls raise some questions and so does the lining. What do you think?
> thanks! :tpfrox:


I'm sorry but I can't tell anything from that listing and its distant pictures except that it doesn't look like a Dooney at all. 

If you can get a clear closeup of the duck emblem, the part where the handles attach to the front and any other Dooney markings, that might help. 

I think it's a generic bag that someone stuck a duck onto the front of and they're now calling it a Dooney. And in fact, the seller has a fake "Prada" too.


----------



## Palmilla

I just purchased this from a resale shop in Fort Smith, Arkansas. They did not make any claims to be authentic  or not.  The price was $60.00. The purse has the Dooney & Bourke listed on the outside tag as well as the inside.  Could you Authenticate this purse. Also, don't know they type of leather (patented)?  Its really shiny. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

Palmilla said:


> I just purchased this from a resale shop in Fort Smith, Arkansas. They did not make any claims to be authentic  or not.  The price was $60.00. The purse has the Dooney & Bourke listed on the outside tag as well as the inside.  Could you Authenticate this purse. Also, don't know they type of leather (patented)?  Its really shiny. Thank you


It's an Chiara (style) authentic bag. 

Note that whether the resale shop makes claims of authenticity or not, it doesn't matter. Every item is required to be authentic or they can't sell it. And when they don't know for sure, they're supposed to have it authenticated. 

But you did okay! Congrats.


----------



## Palmilla

I am so pleased to have such a quick response.  I love my bag and it's even nicer to know it's "legal"  ... Thank you for your time.
Linda



BeenBurned said:


> It's an Chiara (style) authentic bag.
> 
> Note that whether the resale shop makes claims of authenticity or not, it doesn't matter. Every item is required to be authentic or they can't sell it. And when they don't know for sure, they're supposed to have it authenticated.
> 
> But you did okay! Congrats.


----------



## BeenBurned

Palmilla said:


> I am so pleased to have such a quick response.  I love my bag and it's even nicer to know it's "legal"  ... Thank you for your time.
> Linda


It's my pleasure! Enjoy!


----------



## dooneybaby

JAndrews000 said:


> I was stupid and purchased these two bags off ebay before authenticating them because I found them in a set with less than 5 minutes left in the auction. Well now I recieved them and they have silver and not bronze hardware. Please let me know what you all think.
> 
> Pictures of purse #1:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032699695/
> 
> Picutres of purse #2:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032756671/




From what I see, the bags look authentic to me, but I'm no expert. 
I've purchased 22 Dooney bags since 1990. Some have identical inside tags as the ones I've seen in your bags. 
And I have some bags with silver hardware and some with brass.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but I can't tell anything from that listing and its distant pictures except that it doesn't look like a Dooney at all.
> 
> If you can get a clear closeup of the duck emblem, the part where the handles attach to the front and any other Dooney markings, that might help.
> 
> I think it's a generic bag that someone stuck a duck onto the front of and they're now calling it a Dooney. And in fact, the seller has a fake "Prada" too.



Thanks for the info. I asked the seller repeatedly to send better pics, to no avail. I was almost tempted to buy and then open a case for selling a counterfeit! lol! I know it sounds mean, but I changed my mind at the last minute...


----------



## emerldx

I was hoping someone could help me with this... I just got this at a thrift store for $13, and i am hoping its too good to be true, I found one other bag just like this online, but can't find anymore info...Fake?!
here are some pictures http://news.webshots.com/photo/2722267800061127453sprdLl


----------



## BeenBurned

emerldx said:


> I was hoping someone could help me with this... I just got this at a thrift store for $13, and i am hoping its too good to be true, I found one other bag just like this online, but can't find anymore info...Fake?!
> here are some pictures http://news.webshots.com/photo/2722267800061127453sprdLl


Authentic! Nice find.


----------



## emerldx

emerldx said:


> I was hoping someone could help me with this... I just got this at a thrift store for $13, and i am hoping its too good to be true, I found one other bag just like this online, but can't find anymore info...Fake?!
> here are some pictures http://news.webshots.com/photo/2722267800061127453sprdLl



hoping its NOT to good to be true***


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

emerldx said:


> hoping its NOT to good to be true***


I knew what you meant. It's authentic and I responded before your updated correction.


----------



## relax159

pre-owned, like new but the inside divider pocket was hacked out. No tears in the lining though. Looks real to me but 
I must know for sure. 
thanks girls!


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> pre-owned, like new but the inside divider pocket was hacked out. No tears in the lining though. Looks real to me but
> I must know for sure.
> thanks girls!


Awww! Yes, it's authentic. 

Why would anyone do that to an authentic Dooney? What a shame. I hope you got it for a good price.


----------



## relax159

yes, I got a very good price. $16 at a consignment shop. It was sold to me as a 
wannabe Dooney. I told the lady at the register that it looked real to me and she agreed but the lady who consigned it said it was definitely fake. Maybe she didn't want them to try to overcharge because of what she (or someone) did to it. A person very handy with a pair of scissors could actually sew that so it looks better, she left enough fabric. Now it's a true hobo bag. 
AND THANKS!!


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> yes, I got a very good price. $16 at a consignment shop. It was sold to me as a
> wannabe Dooney. I told the lady at the register that it looked real to me and she agreed but the lady who consigned it said it was definitely fake. Maybe she didn't want them to try to overcharge because of what she (or someone) did to it. A person very handy with a pair of scissors could actually sew that so it looks better, she left enough fabric. Now it's a true hobo bag.
> AND THANKS!!


You're welcome. 

Just so you know, that consignment shop is in the wrong for its authenticity disclosures. They are supposed to make sure that any item is authentic. (The same goes for thrifts.) That's the law.


----------



## relax159

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Just so you know, that consignment shop is in the wrong for its authenticity disclosures. They are supposed to make sure that any item is authentic. (The same goes for thrifts.) That's the law.



I thought so and even mentioned that to them. They must be lax on the laws in NY state. They have alot of "Wannabe" bags, at least they go to alot of trouble to label them and I told them about this site. It is a very nice consignment shop though and I would hate for them to get in trouble.


----------



## innergesture

Hello there! I am new to the forum.. please help me authenticate this bag as to the seller claims this bag if from the 90's so there's no serial in the bag..

Item Name: I have no idea what bag model this is...
Link (if available): none


fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/395617_3069172295801_1458414342_32897139_176675284_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/419939_3069158855465_1458414342_32897128_1661657138_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/418082_3069161615534_1458414342_32897132_372197050_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/424949_3069162895566_1458414342_32897133_1533437511_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/166913_3069164535607_1458414342_32897135_1721307338_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/394157_3069163535582_1458414342_32897134_1834580617_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/428750_3069165735637_1458414342_32897136_1885482850_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/396271_3069168455705_1458414342_32897137_337213504_n.jpg

if I need to post more pics please let me know. thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

innergesture said:


> Hello there! I am new to the forum.. please help me authenticate this bag as to the seller claims this bag if from the 90's so there's no serial in the bag..
> 
> Item Name: I have no idea what bag model this is...
> Link (if available): none
> 
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/395617_3069172295801_1458414342_32897139_176675284_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/419939_3069158855465_1458414342_32897128_1661657138_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/418082_3069161615534_1458414342_32897132_372197050_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/424949_3069162895566_1458414342_32897133_1533437511_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/166913_3069164535607_1458414342_32897135_1721307338_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/394157_3069163535582_1458414342_32897134_1834580617_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/428750_3069165735637_1458414342_32897136_1885482850_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/396271_3069168455705_1458414342_32897137_337213504_n.jpg
> 
> if I need to post more pics please let me know. thanks in advance


It's fake. It's close, but the stitching is a mess, the lining is incorrect and the hardware is wrong.

Please post a link to the listing and seller ID so it can be reported.


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - Thinking of buying one or both of these Dooneys. Please authenticate for me. Both are by the same seller and are on the same page of a Bonanza booth. Thanks.

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Vintage and Dooney & Bourke Black IT 40C BL Domed Satchel 
Listing number: 17032620 and 49850441
Seller: liveluv
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/liveluv
Comments: Thanks for all your help.


----------



## sunbyrd

relax159 said:


> pre-owned, like new but the inside divider pocket was hacked out. No tears in the lining though. Looks real to me but
> I must know for sure2.jpg[/IMG]



Oh yes it's real  It is the Medium Chiara Bag FA864, that retailed for $385 about 5-6 years ago. I have it ( in the white) and can tell you exactly why the center pocket was cut out and why you got it at that price!
The center pocket made it impossible to use! This is a flopper and you cannot find your things because that center pocket is always occluding everything! And why I think it was discarded; this, in spite of the term "medium" is one BIG bag and is all leather.  It feels like you are dragging around a saddle after a few minutes of carrying it. I probably used mine only two or three times for those reasons.


----------



## jonchrisprice

My vote is yes based on the D&B tag inside the bag.


----------



## jonchrisprice

I agree with Been Burned.  It's a fake.


----------



## jonchrisprice

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. It's close, but the stitching is a mess, the lining is incorrect and the hardware is wrong.
> 
> Please post a link to the listing and seller ID so it can be reported.


 


I agree with Been Burned - It's a mess!


----------



## jonchrisprice

JAndrews000 said:


> I was stupid and purchased these two bags off ebay before authenticating them because I found them in a set with less than 5 minutes left in the auction. Well now I recieved them and they have silver and not bronze hardware. Please let me know what you all think.
> 
> Pictures of purse #1:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032699695/
> 
> Picutres of purse #2:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14600333@N05/sets/72157629032756671/


 

I think you got a very nice pair of D&B bags!


----------



## jonchrisprice

darrenlaf said:


> Please help me authenticate or not this Dooney & Bourke navy shoulder/cross body purse
> 
> 
> 
> dooneybourke005.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|MoveEmail & IM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </DIV>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </DIV>
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dooneybourke001.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|MoveEmail & IM
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime I see a tag that says "genuine leather," it throws up a red flag to me.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

jonchrisprice said:


> darrenlaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate or not this Dooney & Bourke navy shoulder/cross body purse
> 
> 
> 
> dooneybourke005.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|MoveEmail & IM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </DIV>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </DIV>
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dooneybourke001.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|MoveEmail & IM
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime I see a tag that says "genuine leather," it throws up a red flag to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an ebay or other online listing? Please see post #1 for the requested posting format. That format is helpful in searches for listings and seller IDs.
> 
> The bag in the pictures you've posted is fake. There are more problems than that white tag.
Click to expand...


----------



## dayledayle

Hi, Someone please authenticate this bag for me.  Bought in a Thrift store. Sorry dont know the model name. If you could provide that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

dayledayle said:


> Hi, Someone please authenticate this bag for me.  Bought in a Thrift store. Sorry dont know the model name. If you could provide that would be great. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1600825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600826
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600827
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600828
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600829


Sorry but it's a fake wannabe tapestry bag. 

Can you get a refund?


----------



## dayledayle

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but it's a fake wannabe tapestry bag.
> 
> Can you get a refund?



Aww BB, oh no  This was bought a week ago. I don't know if I will be able to get a refund but I will go back and try. Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## BeenBurned

dayledayle said:


> Aww BB, oh no  This was bought a week ago. I don't know if I will be able to get a refund but I will go back and try. Thanks for your quick response.


I don't know where you purchased but even Goodwill, Salvation Army, Savers, other charitable stores, consignment, etc. are ALL subject to the same laws regarding counterfeit items as any other retailer. 

It's illegal to sell fakes, PERIOD and they are supposed to authenticate items before putting them on the selling floor. 

Most of the stores claim that "we don't sell them as authentic," but again, just as authenticity disclaimers are disallowed on ebay, they are also illegal in real-life.

I hope you can fight them on this. Good luck.


----------



## MarneeB

Item: EUC Dooney and Bourke red leather tassle textured saddle bag purse
Listing: 250996167100
Seller: loneslady
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Dooney-...100?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a708991bc
Comments: Can anyone tell if this is authentic with just the pics seller posted? I love these older leather Dooney drawstring bags, so hoping it's real! TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> Item: EUC Dooney and Bourke red leather tassle textured saddle bag purse
> Listing: 250996167100
> Seller: loneslady
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Dooney-...100?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a708991bc
> Comments: Can anyone tell if this is authentic with just the pics seller posted? I love these older leather Dooney drawstring bags, so hoping it's real! TIA!


Although the pictures are awful, it seems to be okay. But clearer pictures would be helpful.


----------



## MarneeB

BeenBurned said:


> Although the pictures are awful, it seems to be okay. But clearer pictures would be helpful.


 

Thank you BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> Thank you BB!


You're welcome.


----------



## edm22390

would anyone be able to authenticate these for me? Thanks in advance!!

Item: Dooney & Bourke LARGE Signature TASSEL Canvas Leather TOTE Bag Olive Green
Number: 130647357014
Seller: lovin2muchart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13064735701...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_4527wt_1270

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE *WORN* IVORY ALL WEATHER LEATHER HOBO BAG PURSE SATCHEL !#
Number: 370585994413
Seller: salearea
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...H_Handbags&hash=item5648a584ad#ht_8710wt_1270

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Vintage Taupe Canvas Honey Tan Leather Tote Shopper Purse Bag
Number: 180823044261
Seller: ucc.vintageclothing-2009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...H_Handbags&hash=item2a19e4b0a5#ht_6116wt_1166


----------



## sunbyrd

ViciousBliss said:


> i'm not NOT bidding on this but i think it's fake, that metal thing is just not happening... i totally think this is fake!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> am i completley wrong? i don't know, i've just never seen that metal plate with the duck... and it says dooney bourke, no &....  nothing... i've never seen a real bag labeled like that... the price tag thingy looks real but that metal plate??? does anyone have a bag with that on it? educate me!!!! lol



I have seen it and actually bought one. They came out in 2010 and didn't appear long because the plastic duck thing kept falling out of the metal bracket. I had to get D & B to replace mine. I even saw some in the stores where it had already fallen out.


----------



## BeenBurned

edm22390 said:


> would anyone be able to authenticate these for me? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke LARGE Signature TASSEL Canvas Leather TOTE Bag Olive Green
> Number: 130647357014
> Seller: lovin2muchart
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13064735701...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_4527wt_1270
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE *WORN* IVORY ALL WEATHER LEATHER HOBO BAG PURSE SATCHEL !#
> Number: 370585994413
> Seller: salearea
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...H_Handbags&hash=item5648a584ad#ht_8710wt_1270
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Vintage Taupe Canvas Honey Tan Leather Tote Shopper Purse Bag
> Number: 180823044261
> Seller: ucc.vintageclothing-2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...H_Handbags&hash=item2a19e4b0a5#ht_6116wt_1166


All are authentic.


----------



## edm22390

Thanks so much!!!! Any chance you could please take a look at the ones below? Thank you!!


Name: AUTH VINTAGE DOONEY BOURKE BUCKET BAG CREAM BROWN PEBBLE LEATHER SHOPPER TOTE
Number: 260956337323
Seller: jerseygirl2009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VINTAG...H_Handbags&hash=item3cc235b4ab#ht_1433wt_1270

Name: Dooney & Bourke Vintage LG Leather Tote Bag-Shopper Norwalk Conn USA, NICE!
Number: 110826572575
Seller: azsurdemys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11082657257...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1054





BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

edm22390 said:


> Thanks so much!!!! Any chance you could please take a look at the ones below? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Name: AUTH VINTAGE DOONEY BOURKE BUCKET BAG CREAM BROWN PEBBLE LEATHER SHOPPER TOTE
> Number: 260956337323
> Seller: jerseygirl2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VINTAG...H_Handbags&hash=item3cc235b4ab#ht_1433wt_1270
> 
> Name: Dooney & Bourke Vintage LG Leather Tote Bag-Shopper Norwalk Conn USA, NICE!
> Number: 110826572575
> Seller: azsurdemys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11082657257...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1054


You're welcome.

Both are authentic.


----------



## edm22390

You're awesome, BB! Last one, thanks so much!

Nameooney & Bourke Handbag
Number: 150757031941
Seller: selltoday43
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15075703194...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

And some additional pics


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

edm22390 said:


> You're awesome, BB! Last one, thanks so much!
> 
> Nameooney & Bourke Handbag
> Number: 150757031941
> Seller: selltoday43
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15075703194...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> And some additional pics


Authentic.


----------



## mehenrylong

Why the seller doesn't accpet paypal? its strange


----------



## BeenBurned

mehenrylong said:


> Why the seller doesn't accpet paypal? its strange


What seller?


----------



## jacklightning

*Authenticate dooney bumble bee handbag* 
Hi, I just bought this Dooney bumble bee handbag with the serial number k5533771 . Is it real? if so what year was it made, was it limited edition, etc? Thanks in Advance Michelle

<center> 
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=037.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/037.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=046.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/046.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=038.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/038.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=039.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/039.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=040.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/040.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=041.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/041.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=042.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/042.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/043.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=044.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/044.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=045.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## BeenBurned

jacklightning said:


> *Authenticate dooney bumble bee handbag*
> Hi, I just bought this Dooney bumble bee handbag with the serial number k5533771 . Is it real? if so what year was it made, was it limited edition, etc? Thanks in Advance Michelle
> 
> <center>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=037.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/037.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=046.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/046.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=038.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/038.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=039.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/039.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=040.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/040.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=041.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/041.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=042.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/042.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/043.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=044.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/044.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=045.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/...0purse/045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <br/><br/>
> </center>


It's authentic but Dooney's serial numbers don't use "date codes" to identify when they were made. I'd guess it's about 5-6 years old.


----------



## al_fl

Name:VTG Dooney & Bourke Maroon/Tan Leather Shoulder Handbag 1980's
Item number:330692226109
Selleratriciasresale
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330692226109&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## al_fl

al_fl said:


> Name:VTG Dooney & Bourke Maroon/Tan Leather Shoulder Handbag 1980's
> Item number:330692226109
> Selleratriciasresale
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330692226109&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Behind the Dooney & Bourke inside tag is A1 260539

Forgot one:
Name:TAN & BROWN~DOONEY & BOURKE SHOULDER BAG PURSE~Womens~Handbag
Item Number:160732817458
Seller:bear7_dog
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/160732817458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

al_fl said:


> Name:VTG Dooney & Bourke Maroon/Tan Leather Shoulder Handbag 1980's
> Item number:330692226109
> Selleratriciasresale
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330692226109&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Behind the Dooney & Bourke inside tag is A1 260539


Authentic


al_fl said:


> Forgot one:
> Name:TAN & BROWN~DOONEY & BOURKE SHOULDER BAG PURSE~Womens~Handbag
> Item Number:160732817458
> Seller:bear7_dog
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/160732817458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Fake.


----------



## xl283

Name:*Dooney & Bourke Leather RED DRAWSTRING HANDBAG-QVC*NICE**

 Item number:320853387154
Seller: *ashleysgranny*
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/320853387154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!!!


----------



## KatsBags

al_fl said:


> Name:VTG Dooney & Bourke Maroon/Tan Leather Shoulder Handbag 1980's
> Item number:330692226109
> Selleratriciasresale
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330692226109&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



The actual color name is Rouge.


----------



## al_fl

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic
> 
> Fake.


Thanks Again


----------



## al_fl

KatsBags said:


> The actual color name is Rouge.



Thanks


----------



## jacklightning

I would like to know if this D&B Handbag is real. I didn't see a serial number on the side. only assemble in Mexico and a model number tag on the bottom interior of handbag. Thanks in Advance Michelle

<center>    
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...y and lv hat/?action=view&amp;current=016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...y and lv hat/?action=view&amp;current=017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...y and lv hat/?action=view&amp;current=018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...y and lv hat/?action=view&amp;current=019.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...y and lv hat/?action=view&amp;current=020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums...y and lv hat/?action=view&amp;current=021.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/021.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## BeenBurned

xl283 said:


> Name:*Dooney & Bourke Leather RED DRAWSTRING HANDBAG-QVC*NICE**
> 
> Item number:320853387154
> Seller: *ashleysgranny*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32085338715...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=320853387154&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Thank you!!!


I fixed your link. It was linking to another listing. 

There aren't enough pictures in the lisitng. Please request a picture of the inside showing any pocket(s) and the red/white/blue tag


al_fl said:


> Thanks Again


You're welcome.


jacklightning said:


> I would like to know if this D&B Handbag is real. I didn't see a serial number on the side. only assemble in Mexico and a model number tag on the bottom interior of handbag. Thanks in Advance Michelle
> 
> <center>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink%20heart%20dooney%20and%20lv%20hat/?action=view&current=016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink%20heart%20dooney%20and%20lv%20hat/?action=view&current=017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink%20heart%20dooney%20and%20lv%20hat/?action=view&current=018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink%20heart%20dooney%20and%20lv%20hat/?action=view&current=019.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink%20heart%20dooney%20and%20lv%20hat/?action=view&current=020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink%20heart%20dooney%20and%20lv%20hat/?action=view&current=021.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/tenacity1984/pink heart dooney and lv hat/021.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <br/><br/>
> </center>


It's fine.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item Name (if you know it): Sorry, I don't know the name.
Link (if available): Sorry, no link.

I bought this one at a thrift shop and wonder if it is authentic. I've never seen a Dooney with a red and white tag on the outside seam. It does have the usual red, white & blue tag inside - in addition to a "Made in China" tag. However, the inside red, white and blue tag has a registration number beginning with a "k" which I haven't seen before. I also wondered because the "DB"s are both frontwards and backwards printed on the signature fabric.

So - what do you think?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jjgvintage

Just a couple more photos.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Sorry, I don't know the name.
> Link (if available): Sorry, no link.
> 
> I bought this one at a thrift shop and wonder if it is authentic. I've never seen a Dooney with a red and white tag on the outside seam. It does have the usual red, white & blue tag inside - in addition to a "Made in China" tag. However, the inside red, white and blue tag has a registration number beginning with a "k" which I haven't seen before. I also wondered because the "DB"s are both frontwards and backwards printed on the signature fabric.
> 
> So - what do you think?





jjgvintage said:


> Just a couple more photos.  Thanks!


The bag is authentic. K is one of the codes for bags made in China. 

I'm not sure of the style name. The shape and size are similar to a banana bag but without the pockets that the banana bags have.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic. K is one of the codes for bags made in China.
> 
> I'm not sure of the style name. The shape and size are similar to a banana bag but without the pockets that the banana bags have.


 

Thanks so much - would you happen to know the approximate age?  Thanks BB -
Appreciate all you guys do!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I purchased this off eBay because it's so cute. I am curious if it's authentic or not as the seller listed it as authentic. The serial number is K1194968. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much - would you happen to know the approximate age?  Thanks BB -
> Appreciate all you guys do!


It's approximately from 2007. (Might be a bit older or newer, but not by much.)



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I purchased this off eBay because it's so cute. I am curious if it's authentic or not as the seller listed it as authentic. The serial number is K1194968. Thank you.


It's authentic. I can't tell the style because there's no picture of the full bag but it appears to be a quilt pattern bucket bag.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

BeenBurned said:


> It's approximately from 2007. (Might be a bit older or newer, but not by much.)
> 
> 
> It's authentic. I can't tell the style because there's no picture of the full bag but it appears to be a quilt pattern bucket bag.



Thank you so much. It is a quilt pattern bucket. I couldn't get the full pic uploaded because of size restrictions.


----------



## BeenBurned

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Thank you so much. It is a quilt pattern bucket. I couldn't get the full pic uploaded because of size restrictions.


You're welcome.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> It's approximately from 2007. (Might be a bit older or newer, but not by much.)
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info.  You guys rock!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> BeenBurned said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's approximately from 2007. (Might be a bit older or newer, but not by much.)
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the info.  You guys rock!
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:   Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Vintage AWL Zip Top Purs 
Listing number:  17032620
Seller:   liveluv
Link:   
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Vintage-AWL-Zip-Top-Purs/17032620

Comments:   I bought this purse in February but am just now getting around to checking it out.  Please let me know if it's authentic.  Thanks so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item:   Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Vintage AWL Zip Top Purs
> Listing number:  17032620
> Seller:   liveluv
> Link:
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Vintage-AWL-Zip-Top-Purs/17032620
> 
> Comments:   I bought this purse in February but am just now getting around to checking it out.  Please let me know if it's authentic.  Thanks so much.


It's an authentic kilty bag.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic kilty bag.


Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## cameronse

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE MEDIUM/LARGE SIZE BLUE WITH LIGHT TAN TRIM ZIPPERED
Item number: 260969561981
Seller: jmrdfun
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...TAN-TRIM-ZIPPERED-/260969561981#ht_500wt_1413

Comments: I've never seen this style before so I am wondering if it is authentic and if so, from approx. what year. Thank you!!


----------



## eterne

*hello all! i'm about to begin bidding on one of these handbags & i would be much obliged any of you could authenticate them with what the listings show. thank you in advance!

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...255?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5892a46c77

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DOONEY-...921?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b98a7661


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## XOXO14

hi guys my daughter bought this dooney and I think its fake seller stated it was auth any help would be great thanks so much 
Name: Dooney and Bourke Red leather satchel Nice Medium size, listing #93840818 
Seller:GiddyUpGirlz  
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/93840818/dooney-and-bourke-red-leather-satchel 
Link for additional pic that I took: http://s929.photobucket.com/albums/ad131/CUTECYBERCHICK


----------



## shbhb1221

okay, i thought i had read that the Dooney should always be at the seam.... if its not, and there is no serial number, FAKE?

Top is the bag in question, bottom is my IT bag that i bought new.


----------



## shbhb1221

XOXO14 said:


> hi guys my daughter bought this dooney and I think its fake seller stated it was auth any help would be great thanks so much
> Name: Dooney and Bourke Red leather satchel Nice Medium size, listing #93840818
> Seller:GiddyUpGirlz
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/93840818/dooney-and-bourke-red-leather-satchel
> Link for additional pic that I took: http://s929.photobucket.com/albums/ad131/CUTECYBERCHICK


is there a tag inside like the one in my post? or just the made in China? (made in China does not automatically mean fake)


----------



## XOXO14

shbhb1221 said:


> is there a tag inside like the one in my post? or just the made in China? (made in China does not automatically mean fake)



No other tag just the made in China tag


----------



## kimberleyg

I  hope you can help and I`m under the wire.  Is this real

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150770175510?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## kimberleyg

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150770175510?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Mofabo

I think you'll more photos, especially close ups of tags + label, to confirm its authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

shbhb1221 said:


> okay, i thought i had read that the Dooney should always be at the seam.... if its not, and there is no serial number, FAKE?
> 
> Top is the bag in question, bottom is my IT bag that i bought new.


The bag on top is fake.

Where did you buy it? 

Please post additional pictures showing the full front (so I can see the style). Also post any hardware, trim, interior patches, and anything else that might help with authenticating.


----------



## BeenBurned

XOXO14 said:


> hi guys my daughter bought this dooney and I think its fake seller stated it was auth any help would be great thanks so much
> Name: Dooney and Bourke Red leather satchel Nice Medium size, listing #93840818
> Seller:GiddyUpGirlz
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/93840818/dooney-and-bourke-red-leather-satchel
> Link for additional pic that I took: http://s929.photobucket.com/albums/ad131/CUTECYBERCHICK


The bag is fake. Dooney uses solid brass buckles and would never cover its beautiful buckles with pleather. Also, they don't trim flaps with braid.

The seller should give you a full refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

kimberleyg said:


> I  hope you can help and I`m under the wire.  Is this real
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150770175510?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


The seller has relisted the bag so you still have the opportunity to get it:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150772988378

The bag appears to be okay but please request a pic of the interior showing the lining.


----------



## XOXO14

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake. Dooney uses solid brass buckles and would never cover its beautiful buckles with pleather. Also, they don't trim flaps with braid.
> 
> The seller should give you a full refund.


Thank you so much


----------



## yashe

hi just wanna know if this gucci boston is real authentic.thank you
link posted below for the pic

C:\Documents and Settings\USER\Desktop\GUCCI FOLDER

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...88448_100002656638843_404210_1603589214_n.jpg
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...255104_100002656638843_404213_834030616_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...921760_100002656638843_404216_234712840_n.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...588423_100002656638843_404217_383066966_n.jpg
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...55086_100002656638843_404218_1722671848_n.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...88412_100002656638843_404220_1660338960_n.jpg


----------



## blackpaerl

Hi guys, would like to know if this listing is authentic or not:

Name: Dooney and Bourke Green shoulder bag
Seller: kelseryn 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dooney-Bo..._s_Handbags&hash=item519e033105#ht_6339wt_935
Item number:350543360261

Thanks for your time.

xx

By the way, if you go further down the listing there are more pictures.


----------



## shbhb1221

BeenBurned said:


> The bag on top is fake.
> 
> Where did you buy it?
> 
> Please post additional pictures showing the full front (so I can see the style). Also post any hardware, trim, interior patches, and anything else that might help with authenticating.




i attached more pics - bought on Ebay... from the looks of it, an uneducated seller/flipper.


----------



## BeenBurned

shbhb1221 said:


> i attached more pics - bought on Ebay... from the looks of it, an uneducated seller/flipper.


I saw the ebay board discussion on this too. The first person (Alberta) was correct and it was confirmed by others knowledgable about Dooney that the bag is fake.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## shbhb1221

BeenBurned said:


> I saw the ebay board discussion on this too. The first person (Alberta) was correct and it was confirmed by others knowledgable about Dooney that the bag is fake.



Hi BeenBurned....

i had come over here initially because the first response over there (that it was real) didnt feel right - i had no idea what it came down to over there, as i didnt get the notifications. 

i am confident in my decision that i filed a case.


----------



## BeenBurned

shbhb1221 said:


> Hi BeenBurned....
> 
> i had come over here initially because the first response over there (that it was real) didnt feel right - i had no idea what it came down to over there, as i didnt get the notifications.
> 
> i am confident in my decision that i filed a case.


I'm glad you filed and hope you win. If (by chance) they decide against you, perhaps if the payment was funded with a credit card, you can dispute it through the c.c company.

Good luck.


----------



## shbhb1221

BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad you filed and hope you win. If (by chance) they decide against you, perhaps if the payment was funded with a credit card, you can dispute it through the c.c company.
> 
> Good luck.



maybe you can answer this for me.....the case was closed the same day, with a refund. was that the seller saying "my bad"? i have ever had to file against anyone before, so it just seems to easy.


----------



## tda

I am pretty sure it is real, does it have a serial number on the back of the dooney n bourke tag inside the bag?


----------



## MarneeB

tda said:


> I am pretty sure it is real, does it have a serial number on the back of the dooney n bourke tag inside the bag?


 

That post is a year and a half old.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

shbhb1221 said:
			
		

> maybe you can answer this for me.....the case was closed the same day, with a refund. was that the seller saying "my bad"? i have ever had to file against anyone before, so it just seems to easy.


Case was closed so fast because the seller admitted to have sold a counterfeit!! Since it is against Federal law and eBay does not condone (when they are aware of it) breaking the law... Voilà! That's why it was so "easy".


----------



## kdugan83

Help! I bought this bag at a thrift store and don't know how to tell if it is real, I did some research, but am totally lost, so any insight would be really helpful! 

Thanks so much 

Style: it looks like a petite saddle purse but i'm not certain

Serial Number: A5 493946


----------



## tda

Yes, thank you for that, I recently joined the forum and it has taken a few posts to catch on to how this works...


----------



## tda

and still figuring it out!


----------



## BeenBurned

kdugan83 said:


> Help! I bought this bag at a thrift store and don't know how to tell if it is real, I did some research, but am totally lost, so any insight would be really helpful!
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Style: it looks like a petite saddle purse but i'm not certain
> 
> Serial Number: A5 493946


Authentic.


----------



## kdugan83

Thank you so much! I got duped before with a supposed thrift store vintage coach, so I just wanted to be certain. Much appreciated


----------



## BeenBurned

kdugan83 said:


> Thank you so much! I got duped before with a supposed thrift store vintage coach, so I just wanted to be certain. Much appreciated


You're welcome.


----------



## sheila_c

This is 1 of 2 Dooneys I purchased at a consignment shop this morning. I'd like to know if this is authentic and if you know the name and/or year of it.

Thanks in advance for any help.

ETA: Serial post tag # in post #2432.


----------



## sheila_c

This is the 2nd of 2 Dooneys I purchased at a consignment shop this morning. Could you please let me know if it is authenticate and if you know the name and/or year of it?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

ETA:  Serial # tag on the post below.


----------



## sheila_c

Serial tag for the tan is first.

Serial tag for the purple is second.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sheila_c

Ugh, I missed my 15-mins editing window. I believe the purple is a Fairfield Champosa:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46124


----------



## BeenBurned

sheila_c said:


> This is 1 of 2 Dooneys I purchased at a consignment shop this morning. I'd like to know if this is authentic and if you know the name and/or year of it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> ETA: Serial post tag # in post #2432.


Authentic Fairfield Champosa.

ETA: I posted before I saw that you found the style.


----------



## BeenBurned

sheila_c said:


> This is the 2nd of 2 Dooneys I purchased at a consignment shop this morning. Could you please let me know if it is authenticate and if you know the name and/or year of it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
> 
> ETA:  Serial # tag on the post below.


Authentic cabriolet domed satchel.


----------



## sheila_c

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic cabriolet domed satchel.



BeenBurned super duper (((((hugs))))) to you again today! Thank you!

I picked up the purple for $67 and the brown for $39!

You have made my day!


----------



## BeenBurned

sheila_c said:


> BeenBurned super duper (((((hugs))))) to you again today! Thank you!
> 
> I picked up the purple for $67 and the brown for $39!
> 
> You have made my day!


You're welcome. Nice finds!


----------



## Rained

Hi ladies, 

My mother gave me this purse that she found at a thrift store today. It has a Dooney & Bourke 1975 label. Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic Dooney & Bourke? Unfortunately my digital camera is broken so I made due with my webcam; if the picture quality is inadequate let me know and I'll try to borrow a friend's digital for better pictures.

Item Name: Unknown
Link: N/A
Photos attached. A detail that doesn't come through very well in the pictures is that the zipper has rainbow colored teeth.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rained said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My mother gave me this purse that she found at a thrift store today. It has a Dooney & Bourke 1975 label. Could anyone tell me if this is an authentic Dooney & Bourke? Unfortunately my digital camera is broken so I made due with my webcam; if the picture quality is inadequate let me know and I'll try to borrow a friend's digital for better pictures.
> 
> Item Name: Unknown
> Link: N/A
> Photos attached. A detail that doesn't come through very well in the pictures is that the zipper has rainbow colored teeth.


It's authentic and is called a tartan mini zip top. The style number is TN411 and original list was $145.


----------



## Rained

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and is called a tartan mini zip top. The style number is TN411 and original list was $145.


Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Rained said:


> Thank you very much!


You're very welcome.


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

Hi! Can you pls help me? I want to buy this bag... I wonder if its authentic or not..
Thanks a lot for your help..

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180846444843

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180846444843

Thanks!


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

epi_nurse2k2 said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you pls help me? I want to buy this bag... I wonder if its authentic or not..
> Thanks a lot for ur help!
> 
> Thanks![/
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LIKE-NEW-AUT...tDomain_211&hash=item2a1b49c12b#ht_1412wt_689


----------



## BeenBurned

epi_nurse2k2 said:


> Hi! Can you pls help me? I want to buy this bag... I wonder if its authentic or not..
> Thanks a lot for your help..
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LIKE-NEW-AUT...tDomain_211&hash=item2a1b49c12b#ht_1412wt_689


Authentic.


----------



## sheila_c

Item: Dooney Large Kristen Tote
Listing number:  320873918265
Seller: *reneheath6414*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barley-used...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5936f39

Comments: Are the pics enough to verify the authenticity of this "Barley" used bag? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

sheila_c said:


> Item: Dooney Large Kristen Tote
> Listing number:  320873918265
> Seller: *reneheath6414*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barley-used...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5936f39
> 
> Comments: Are the pics enough to verify the authenticity of this "Barley" used bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 The pics are bad but the bag looks okay.


----------



## sheila_c

BeenBurned said:


> The pics are bad but the bag looks okay.



Thanks again, BeenBurned. 

I'll be keeping an eye on the Barley.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sheila_c said:


> Thanks again, BeenBurned.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on the Barley.


You're welcome. (I like rice better than barley.  )


----------



## mollyshope

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


how can I tell if  a louis vuitton bag is counterfiet.  I'm so confused!!!
It is on ebay right now under the seller mollyshope.

help!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you,
Therese


----------



## BeenBurned

mollyshope said:


> how can I tell if  a louis vuitton bag is counterfiet.  I'm so confused!!!
> It is on ebay right now under the seller mollyshope.
> 
> help!!!!!!!!!!
> Thank you,
> Therese


Welcome to tpf. It's confusing when first trying to navigate this huge forum.

Here's the place to have LV listings authenticated. Please refer to post #1 for the required pictures and posting format. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-use-format-post-1-a-723838.html#post20714022


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Authentic.



Thanks a lot! Ill buy this bag... You help me a lot!


----------



## kmd1123

Hey everyone, I recently purchased a few bags from some local thrift stores and I need help with authentication. Unfortunately I think one of them (3rd one) is fake, but I didn't realize it till after I purchased it. Also, I'm not sure about the names of the bags so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

#1: 






























#2: 





























#3: This one only has a made in china tag on the inside and no other tags.


----------



## BeenBurned

epi_nurse2k2 said:


> Thanks a lot! Ill buy this bag... You help me a lot!


You're welcome.


kmd1123 said:


> Hey everyone, I recently purchased a few bags from some local thrift stores and I need help with authentication. Unfortunately I think one of them (3rd one) is fake, but I didn't realize it till after I purchased it. Also, I'm not sure about the names of the bags so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3: This one only has a made in china tag on the inside and no other tags.


#1 and #2 are authentic. #3 is fake.


----------



## kmd1123

BeenBurned said:


> #1 and #2 are authentic. #3 is fake.



That's the feeling I had, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

kmd1123 said:


> That's the feeling I had, thanks so much for your help!


You're welcome.


----------



## uadjit

This is the first of two black satchels I bought on eBay last year. The first one is a boxy satchel with black pebbled leather and brass HW. The handles actually detach by means of buckles.

The lining was the pink gingham check until I washed it and the bag's dye made it kind of gray (oops). All the details look OK to me except that the HW seems kind of light and flimsy.


----------



## uadjit

This is a small-medium ostrich embossed barrel bag that was a very inexpensive eBay purchase a while ago.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> This is the first of two black satchels I bought on eBay last year. The first one is a boxy satchel with black pebbled leather and brass HW. The handles actually detach by means of buckles.
> 
> The lining was the pink gingham check until I washed it and the bag's dye made it kind of gray (oops). All the details look OK to me except that the HW seems kind of light and flimsy.
> 
> View attachment 1662037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662044


It's authentic and from the Marchesa collection. It's from approximately 2005-ish.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> This is a small-medium ostrich embossed barrel bag that was a very inexpensive eBay purchase a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662055


Authentic ostrich embossed barrel bag, also from approx. the same timeframe.


----------



## uadjit

Thank you again for your help, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Thank you again for your help, BB!


You're welcome.


----------



## KaseyMakeup

Item Name (if you know it): unknown?
Link (if available): 
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) 

Got both of these bags today at Goodwill. I tried a few websites to check the authenticity, but couldn't really figure it out. Please tell me whatever you know. I can still return these if they are not authentic.
photos of both bags are all here-


Thanks in advance!
http://s1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj533/kaseymakeup/


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

KaseyMakeup said:


> Item Name (if you know it): unknown?
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> Got both of these bags today at Goodwill. I tried a few websites to check the authenticity, but couldn't really figure it out. Please tell me whatever you know. I can still return these if they are not authentic.
> photos of both bags are all here-
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> http://s1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj533/kaseymakeup/


I'm sorry but both are fake. Compare to the following authentic versions of the styles they're trying to copy. Pockets and hardware are most telling.

The green one is trying to copy this style: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c45d8899

And the taupe on is a fake cavalry bag, as compared to this authentic listing: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c4c8525d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...t=Vintage_Handbags_Purses&hash=item20c164773c


----------



## Rarity

I'm not sure what exactly ***'d need pictures ** so if I missed anything, please let me know. 

Can *** tell me if this is authentic *** if so, what *** name ** *** bag is? 

Thank ***.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> I'm not sure what exactly ***'d need pictures ** so if I missed anything, please let me know.
> 
> Can *** tell me if this is authentic *** if so, what *** name ** *** bag is?
> 
> Thank ***.


There are several similar styles so it's hard ** say which one that is but it's either a signature shoulder sac, small sac or mini sac. I don't have *** measurements saved but *** shoulder sac *** small sac were about 12" wide x about 9" high. (They were about *** same size as each other; not sure what *** difference was between one or *** other.) *** mini sac was about 8" wide x 6" high.

(I'm guessing at *** measurements from memory but based on those approximate sizes, *** might be able ** figure out which one *** have.)


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> There are several similar styles so it's hard ** say which one that is but it's either a signature shoulder sac, small sac or mini sac. I don't have *** measurements saved but *** shoulder sac *** small sac were about 12" wide x about 9" high. (They were about *** same size as each other; not sure what *** difference was between one or *** other.) *** mini sac was about 8" wide x 6" high.
> 
> (I'm guessing at *** measurements from memory but based on those approximate sizes, *** might be able ** figure out which one *** have.)



Thank ***! I'll have ** measure it ** see which one it is. I saw a similar one **** some kind ** metal tag *** am wondering if this one should have a tag. Would *** know about that? *** only thing it has is a metal clip at *** end ** a slim piece ** leather that's sewn into *** side. 

I'll probably end up selling it somewhere *** want ** make sure I represent it accurately. 

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Rarity

I've checked online and it doesn't look like there is a tag on the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> I've checked online and it doesn't look like there is a tag on the bag.


If you're referring to a fob, no it didn't come with one.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> If you're referring to a fob, no it didn't come with one.



Yes, I was. Thanks.


----------



## irritated

Would much appreciate an authentication of this item:
Item Name (if you know it): 
Link (if available): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130670089506&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

irritated said:


> Would much appreciate an authentication of this item:
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130670089506&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sorry but the bag is fake. 

It's not really a "good" copy but it's trying to look like this authentic version.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...674?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1be3454a


In the future, please have listings authenticated before you list them.


----------



## noshoepolish

The bag is a terrible fake.  If it sold, you owe the buyer a full refund.  You can have her mark it fake in marker on the outside or destroy it to save you paying return shipping.  Have her send you photos so you can make sure it was destroyed.





irritated said:


> Would much appreciate an authentication of this item:
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130670089506&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## irritated

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

irritated said:


> Thanks for your help!


You're welcome.

We may not tell you what you want to hear, but we're honest!


----------



## Dmarie30

Authentic?
Not sure of name.
Listed as Vintage Dooney
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140731712264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Dmarie30 said:


> Authentic?
> Not sure of name.
> Listed as Vintage Dooney
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140731712264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


Are you the winner? I'm not sure of the style name either but the bag is absolutely authentic!


----------



## Dmarie30

Yes I am the winner, but I was having buyer remorse after seeing it had no tag inside.  Have been burned before. So glad I didn't make another bad choice.  Wish I knew more about the bag.  Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dmarie30 said:


> Yes I am the winner, but I was having buyer remorse after seeing it had no tag inside.  Have been burned before. So glad I didn't make another bad choice.  Wish I knew more about the bag.  Thanks.


This member has some great guides and a wealth of knowledge of styles, colors, and when they were made. You might try contacting her:

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys


----------



## Dmarie30

I will do that.  Just knowing the bag is authentic has made my day. Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dmarie30 said:


> I will do that.  Just knowing the bag is authentic has made my day. Thanks again.


Glad to help. You're very welcome.


----------



## Rarity

Unfortunately, knowing nothing about handbags, I can't provide a style name or any other information. And I'm not sure what portion of the bags would be best to take a picture of and post, so if you need additional pictures, just let me know. 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Rarity

Rarity said:


> Unfortunately, knowing nothing about handbags, I can't provide a style name or any other information. And I'm not sure what portion of the bags would be best to take a picture of and post, so if you need additional pictures, just let me know.
> 
> I appreciate your help.



Sorry. The pics didn't attach.


----------



## tehana

Not exactly an "Authenticate This" but I'm looking for help in identification. I own a resale company and picked up this bag for a few dollars last year. I felt a little weird since it's pretty blatantly Birkin Bag knock off but I'm just looking if anyone knows the style name of this bag. I haven't been able to find it anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Sorry. The pics didn't attach.


Authentic and looks to be in great condition.


tehana said:


> Not exactly an "Authenticate This" but I'm looking for help in identification. I own a resale company and picked up this bag for a few dollars last year. I felt a little weird since it's pretty blatantly Birkin Bag knock off but I'm just looking if anyone knows the style name of this bag. I haven't been able to find it anywhere. Thank you!


It's authentic and lovely. Dooney didn't/doesn't make many bags in Italy and those they do are unusual styles. 

As I recommended testerday, this member may be able to help with a name:
This member has some great guides and a wealth of knowledge of styles, colors, and when they were made. You might try contacting her:

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys


----------



## tehana

Thank you very much! The leather is incredible, in line with any four figure bag I've ever had. I think it will be staying here, it's not mint but I think I would certainly carry it on occasion


----------



## lparker31

The posting picture is no longer available, so I couldn't comment on it.  Is there another link?


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic and looks to be in great condition.



It really is. I was surprised by how good it looks. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

tehana said:


> Thank you very much! The leather is incredible, in line with any four figure bag I've ever had. I think it will be staying here, it's not mint but I think I would certainly carry it on occasion





Rarity said:


> It really is. I was surprised by how good it looks.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



You're both welcome.



lparker31 said:


> The posting picture is no longer available, so I couldn't comment on it.  Is there another link?


If you're referring to a post, please use the "quote" function so we know which post you're referring to.

Thanks and welcome to tpf.


----------



## lalihod33

Hi! I just bought a D&B wallet on ebay, but wondering if it's authentic.

Name:Womens Authentic Dooney & Bourke Leather Wallet with dust cover and box...
Item number:260992675453
Seller: jeffreyworthitsweight
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260992675453...nkw=260992675453&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1226wt_1037

Thank you !


----------



## BeenBurned

lalihod33 said:


> Hi! I just bought a D&B wallet on ebay, but wondering if it's authentic.
> 
> Name:Womens Authentic Dooney & Bourke Leather Wallet with dust cover and box...
> Item number:260992675453
> Seller: jeffreyworthitsweight
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260992675453...nkw=260992675453&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1226wt_1037
> 
> Thank you !


Yes, it's authentic. I loved those items and the boxes they came in! The wallets and accessories used the same paisley pattern for the lining and the box made a great jewelry or what-not box to use. 

Nice buy.


----------



## bgbgring

I am planning to buy this item and would like to know whether this one is an autheticate one. Thank you.

Name: Dooney & Bourke vintage marble medium brown leather cross-body medium purse
ItemID: could not find, sorry
seller: risserdisser 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## BeenBurned

bgbgring said:


> I am planning to buy this item and would like to know whether this one is an autheticate one. Thank you.
> 
> Name: Dooney & Bourke vintage marble medium brown leather cross-body medium purse
> ItemID: could not find, sorry
> seller: risserdisser
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


It's authentic but note that it's missing the handles.

The handles are removable so the user doesn't have to have them when carrying the bag as a shoulder bag, but it appears they aren't included. And the seller doesn't disclose (or maybe doesn't know) that they're missing.

This is what the bag is supposed to look like:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a72bb86ef


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bgbgring

Thank you so much, I just bought this one.
^_^



BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but note that it's missing the handles.
> 
> The handles are removable so the user doesn't have to have them when carrying the bag as a shoulder bag, but it appears they aren't included. And the seller doesn't disclose (or maybe doesn't know) that they're missing.
> 
> This is what the bag is supposed to look like:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a72bb86ef


----------



## BeenBurned

bgbgring said:


> Thank you so much, I just bought this one.
> ^_^


You're welcome.


----------



## Dmarie30

Can someone please tell me is this wallet authentic Dooney & Bourke?


----------



## Dmarie30

If the above is authentic.  Question I have, after looking at several of these wallets being sold on ebay, I have noticed that most have the "Dooney & Bourke" stamp and also stamped "Made in USA" underneath.  This wallet does not have the "Made in USA" stamp under the Dooney and Bourke stamp.  Thats why I questioned its authenticity.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dmarie30 said:


> Can someone please tell me is this wallet authentic Dooney & Bourke?


It's an authentic Dooney "french purse" wallet.



Dmarie30 said:


> If the above is authentic. Question I have, after looking at several of these wallets being sold on ebay, I have noticed that most have the "Dooney & Bourke" stamp and also stamped "Made in USA" underneath. This wallet does not have the "Made in USA" stamp under the Dooney and Bourke stamp. Thats why I questioned its authenticity.


No worries!


----------



## BeenBurned

I've attached two pictures from 2 different wallets I own. Neither has "made in US" though others that I've owned over the years do/did have the markings.


----------



## Dmarie30

Thank you.   BTW...you had hepled me the other day with a  vintage bag and suggested I contact another member who had a lot of knowledge about Dooneys.  I did contact her and she was able to help me figure out what year the bag was made.  Thank you again for your help.  Have a great day!


----------



## BeenBurned

Dmarie30 said:


> Thank you.   BTW...you had hepled me the other day with a  vintage bag and suggested I contact another member who had a lot of knowledge about Dooneys.  I did contact her and she was able to help me figure out what year the bag was made.  Thank you again for your help.  Have a great day!


You're welcome.


----------



## kmd1123

Hi, I another bag at the thrift store and was wondering if it's authentic. It doesn't have the red/white/blue tag which is my only concern. Did some of the older Dooneys (the ones with the older fob pictured below) not have tags with the serial number? I saw another one with the old fob but didn't purchase it because it didn't have a tag. Also, if anyone knows, around what year was this bag made if it's authentic? Thanks!


----------



## kmd1123

naomilandes said:


> authentic



thanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

kmd1123 said:


> Hi, I another bag at the thrift store and was wondering if it's authentic. It doesn't have the red/white/blue tag which is my only concern. Did some of the older Dooneys (the ones with the older fob pictured below) not have tags with the serial number? I saw another one with the old fob but didn't purchase it because it didn't have a tag. Also, if anyone knows, around what year was this bag made if it's authentic? Thanks!


The bag is an authentic cavalry bag. I'm guessing that it's from the mid 80s and yes, with the older fob, it's a pre-serial number tag bag.


----------



## kmd1123

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is an authentic cavalry bag. I'm guessing that it's from the mid 80s and yes, with the older fob, it's a pre-serial number tag bag.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## BeenBurned

kmd1123 said:


> Thanks for the info!


You're welcome.


----------



## Rarity

Good Morning, 

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? It doesn't have the tag inside, but I'm hoping like the post above, it's because it was made before they put tags in the bags.
I'm hoping you can tell just from the one picture since I have to keep down the number of pictures I take with my camera (long story) but if you need more, let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## weezil86

Hi, I'm not sure how to use these 'threads' and forums and stuff, hope I'm posting in the right place 

I would really appreciate some help on whether these ebay louboutins are real. The first ones have a box with Paris on the bottom right which I've read means they're fake but they look so real with the actual shoe? I have no idea with the flats. 

Also, is the size on the bottom of the shoe the EU size or IT size because the sizes of these below doesn't seem to make sense.

Thanks to anyone who can help! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200745132333

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120875325657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...66726?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c24d42346


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## weezil86

Or if anyone knows any real sites that do used or reasonably priced for whatever reason Louboutins let me know. I've checked net-a-porter but don't like any of the flat styles on at the mo and they're still too expxensive really. But I'd hate to spend £300 on fakes!


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? It doesn't have the tag inside, but I'm hoping like the post above, it's because it was made before they put tags in the bags.
> I'm hoping you can tell just from the one picture since I have to keep down the number of pictures I take with my camera (long story) but if you need more, let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


The bag appears to be okay so far but a picture of the inside would confirm. This is an older bag as indicated by the original style fob. (Fobs can be changed or lost so fobs don't necessarily prove age or authenticity, but in this case, if the bag proves to be authentic, the older fob confirms.)


----------



## BeenBurned

weezil86 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure how to use these 'threads' and forums and stuff, hope I'm posting in the right place
> 
> I would really appreciate some help on whether these ebay louboutins are real. The first ones have a box with Paris on the bottom right which I've read means they're fake but they look so real with the actual shoe? I have no idea with the flats.
> 
> Also, is the size on the bottom of the shoe the EU size or IT size because the sizes of these below doesn't seem to make sense.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200745132333
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120875325657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...66726?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c24d42346





weezil86 said:


> Or if anyone knows any real sites that do used or reasonably priced for whatever reason Louboutins let me know. I've checked net-a-porter but don't like any of the flat styles on at the mo and they're still too expxensive really. But I'd hate to spend £300 on fakes!


Welcome to TPF!! 

THere's a separate section for CL fans and you can post your questions there.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> The bag appears to be okay so far but a picture of the inside would confirm. This is an older bag as indicated by the original style fob. (Fobs can be changed or lost so fobs don't necessarily prove age or authenticity, but in this case, if the bag proves to be authentic, the older fob confirms.)



Thanks! Is this good enough? If not, please let me know.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thanks! Is this good enough? If not, please let me know.


Yes, it's an authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's an authentic equestrian bag.



Thank you, BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thank you, BB.


You're welcome.


----------



## keekster

Hi there! 
I would like to know if this bag is authentic... Please let me know if I need to get more information from the seller. 
The seller says the bag is 6.5" X 12" and the style number appears to be CW834 BL which I have seen on other DBs that appear to be the same bag.
Thanks in advance for your help!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Purse
Listing number: 320892100692
Seller: shirleywellsfashions
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320892100692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## BeenBurned

keekster said:


> Hi there!
> I would like to know if this bag is authentic... Please let me know if I need to get more information from the seller.
> The seller says the bag is 6.5" X 12" and the style number appears to be CW834 BL which I have seen on other DBs that appear to be the same bag.
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Purse
> Listing number: 320892100692
> Seller: shirleywellsfashions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320892100692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


Yes, the bag is an authentic equestrian flap bag in the crossword pattern.


----------



## keekster

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, the bag is an authentic equestrian flap bag in the crossword pattern.


Thank you BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

keekster said:


> Thank you BB!


You're welcome.


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
If anyone can authenticate this for me, I'd appreciate it. 

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> If anyone can authenticate this for me, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.


Authentic Dooney Norfolk bag.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Dooney Norfolk bag.



Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

keekster said:


> Hi there!
> I would like to know if this bag is authentic... Please let me know if I need to get more information from the seller.
> The seller says the bag is 6.5" X 12" and the style number appears to be CW834 BL which I have seen on other DBs that appear to be the same bag.
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Purse
> Listing number: 320892100692
> Seller: shirleywellsfashions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320892100692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


It's an authentic Dooney crossword bag.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

Rarity said:


> Thanks! Is this good enough? If not, please let me know.


That's an authentic Dooney


----------



## dooneybagexpert

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> If anyone can authenticate this for me, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.


It's an authentic small size Dooney and Bourke Norfolk satchel made about 1985-6


----------



## dooneybagexpert

Dmarie30 said:


> Can someone please tell me is this wallet authentic Dooney & Bourke?


Dooney only used the made in USA stamp on their wallets made in the USA (as the law requires) but since they now make them outside the USA, the made in USA part has been removed from the stamp but this wallet is authentic.  The stitching, wavy pattern in the cloth and the stamp all say it's Dooney and Bourke. Buy with confidence and I stand behind my authentications--and eBay recognizes me as an authenticator as I've written authentication letters that were accepted in disputes between buyers and sellers vis a vis the authenticity of the Dooney bag.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

kmd1123 said:


> Hi, I another bag at the thrift store and was wondering if it's authentic. It doesn't have the red/white/blue tag which is my only concern. Did some of the older Dooneys (the ones with the older fob pictured below) not have tags with the serial number? I saw another one with the old fob but didn't purchase it because it didn't have a tag. Also, if anyone knows, around what year was this bag made if it's authentic? Thanks!


It's an authentic Dooney Cavalry flap bag. It predates the red white and blue authenticity tags which arrived at about the same time the fobs changed from the DB to the ducks.  The telltales of a fake are: hollow fobs with a smooth finish behind the duck.  A Dooney fob will be heavy and solid brass with texture behind/around the duck.  The buckles are stamped "solid brass" and the rivets are stamped "dooney bourke".  The stitches will be tight and uniform with cream colored thread--bright yellow thread is the hallmark of a fake. The pocket system will always match the TRIM, never the bag in the all-weather leather vintage bags.  (In the IT bags, the pocket system will match the bag and will always have rainbow color zipper teeth.) If the pocket system doesn't match the trim, IT'S NOT A DOONEY. If the tag is cut or partially missing, it's a second or an irregular with some kind of flaw that may not be apparent but the bag was not guaranteed by Dooney and can't be sent in for a discount on a replacement.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

tehana said:


> Not exactly an "Authenticate This" but I'm looking for help in identification. I own a resale company and picked up this bag for a few dollars last year. I felt a little weird since it's pretty blatantly Birkin Bag knock off but I'm just looking if anyone knows the style name of this bag. I haven't been able to find it anywhere. Thank you!


This is from Dooney's Alto line made in Italy, I have several of them. It originally sold for $395 and is butter soft VERY TENDER leather.  It requires gentle handling as it scratches as scuffs very easily, but when I buy them for resale, I take all the scuffs and scratches out of them before repolishing and selling them.  They are so gorgeous that it pains me to part with them--luckily for me they are in big demand and not durable like the all-weather leather so I get a lot of restoration work from this Dooney bag.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

lalihod33 said:


> Hi! I just bought a D&B wallet on ebay, but wondering if it's authentic.
> 
> Name:Womens Authentic Dooney & Bourke Leather Wallet with dust cover and box...
> Item number:260992675453
> Seller: jeffreyworthitsweight
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260992675453...nkw=260992675453&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1226wt_1037
> 
> Thank you !


It's authentic. It's from the Toiny line and is made in Italy.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

bgbgring said:


> I am planning to buy this item and would like to know whether this one is an autheticate one. Thank you.
> 
> Name: Dooney & Bourke vintage marble medium brown leather cross-body medium purse
> ItemID: could not find, sorry
> seller: risserdisser
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


It's authentic but it's missing the handles.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

KaseyMakeup said:


> Item Name (if you know it): unknown?
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> Got both of these bags today at Goodwill. I tried a few websites to check the authenticity, but couldn't really figure it out. Please tell me whatever you know. I can still return these if they are not authentic.
> photos of both bags are all here-
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> http://s1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj533/kaseymakeup/


These are both fakes. Take them back to where you bought them as it is a federal felony to sell fakes (even if you say they are fakes) and mail fraud if you received them in the mail.
 18 USC § 2320 - Trafficking in counterfeit goods or services
(a) Offenses. Whoever intentionally
(1) traffics in goods or services and knowingly uses a counterfeit mark on or in connection with such goods or services,
(2) traffics in labels, patches, stickers, wrappers, badges, emblems, medallions, charms, boxes, containers, cans, cases, hangtags, documentation, or packaging of any type or nature, knowing that a counterfeit mark has been applied thereto, the use of which is likely to cause confusion, to cause mistake, or to deceive, or
(3) traffics in goods or services knowing that such good or service is a counterfeit military good or service the use, malfunction, or failure of which is likely to cause serious bodily injury or death, the disclosure of classified information, impairment of combat operations, or other significant harm to a combat operation, a member of the Armed Forces, or to national security,
or attempts or conspires to violate any of paragraphs (1) through (3) shall be punished as provided in subsection (b).
(b) Penalties.
(1) In general. Whoever commits an offense under subsection (a)
(A) if an individual, shall be fined not more than $2,000,000 or imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both, and, if a person other than an individual, shall be fined not more than $5,000,000; and
(B) for a second or subsequent offense under subsection (a), if an individual, shall be fined not more than $5,000,000 or imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both, and if other than an individual, shall be fined not more than $15,000,000.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

kmd1123 said:


> Hey everyone, I recently purchased a few bags from some local thrift stores and I need help with authentication. Unfortunately I think one of them (3rd one) is fake, but I didn't realize it till after I purchased it. Also, I'm not sure about the names of the bags so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3: This one only has a made in china tag on the inside and no other tags.


The beige one #3 is a fake.  The rest are authentic but the one with the cut tag is a second or an irregular and is not covered by D&B's excellent warranty.


----------



## Muslickz

dooneybagexpert said:


> The beige one #3 is a fake.  The rest are authentic but the one with the cut tag is a second or an irregular and is not covered by D&B's excellent warranty.



Yepper the 3rd is definitely a fake 

-M


----------



## Rarity

dooneybagexpert said:


> It's an authentic small size Dooney and Bourke Norfolk satchel made about 1985-6



Thanks. For someone like me who doesn't know bags at all, it's always good to know the exact name and date of manufacture.

I appreciate it.


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneybagexpert said:


> It's an authentic Dooney Cavalry flap bag. It predates the red white and blue authenticity tags which arrived at about the same time the fobs changed from the DB to the ducks.  The telltales of a fake are: hollow fobs with a smooth finish behind the duck.  A Dooney fob will be heavy and solid brass with texture behind/around the duck.  The buckles are stamped "solid brass" and the rivets are stamped "dooney bourke".  The stitches will be tight and uniform with cream colored thread--bright yellow thread is the hallmark of a fake. The pocket system will always match the TRIM, never the bag in the all-weather leather vintage bags. * (In the IT bags, the pocket system will match the bag and will always have rainbow color zipper teeth.) *If the pocket system doesn't match the trim, IT'S NOT A DOONEY. If the tag is cut or partially missing, it's a second or an irregular with some kind of flaw that may not be apparent but the bag was not guaranteed by Dooney and can't be sent in for a discount on a replacement.


One minor correction to your informative post:

Not all IT bags have multicolored zippers. The older ones do as do the newer styles however, Dooney made some IT bags that had brass zippers. I know that some were made for QVC and also ended up in the discounters (Marshall's, TJ Maxx, etc.)

Here's just one example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-DOONEY...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43af404e2c


----------



## Texaspurselove

item: dooney black wallet
item number: 270966961160
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...9-/270966961160?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f16e3b408
comments: a few of this seller's items raised red flags for me. I just wanted to double check that they are fake before reporting them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Texaspurselove said:


> item: dooney black wallet
> item number: 270966961160
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...9-/270966961160?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f16e3b408
> comments: a few of this seller's items raised red flags for me. I just wanted to double check that they are fake before reporting them.


Please don't report that wallet. I don't see any problem with this Dooney item or any of the other current Dooney listings or the completed Dooney.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Texaspurselove

BeenBurned said:


> Please don't report that wallet. I don't see any problem with this Dooney item or any of the other current Dooney listings or the completed Dooney.



thanks. this was the only dooney item the seller had that I questioned. it is the fact that there is only the stamp on the front and no interior clues to authenticity. the black tag on the interior pocket raised my suspicion as well. glad I checked before reporting though. thanks


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
I'd appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me. 

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> I'd appreciate it if someone could authenticate this for me.
> 
> Thank you.


It's an authentic kilty bag.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic kilty bag.



Thank you very much.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thank you very much.


You're welcome.


----------



## loktarina

Please help with this item. Any info any help are greatly appreciated


Item: Authentic Louis Vuitton Rare Limited Mahina Lunar Pm
Listing number: 130687060999
Seller: tammie2110 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130687060999#ht_500wt_1218
Comments: This is used auth Louis Vuitton hand bag. In very good condition and no damage what so ever. 
Used just couple of times and AUTH 
Not sure if I have the color right for the handbag . Looks like Soft brown mahina

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130687060999#ht_500wt_1218


----------



## BeenBurned

loktarina said:


> Please help with this item. Any info any help are greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Louis Vuitton Rare Limited Mahina Lunar Pm
> Listing number: 130687060999
> Seller: tammie2110
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130687060999#ht_500wt_1218
> Comments: This is used auth Louis Vuitton hand bag. In very good condition and no damage what so ever.
> Used just couple of times and AUTH
> Not sure if I have the color right for the handbag . Looks like Soft brown mahina
> 
> cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130687060999#ht_500wt_1218


Is it your own lisitng? 

If it's not your own listing and you have an authentication request for LV, you should post here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-use-format-post-1-a-744068.html#post21580325


----------



## Rarity

Thank you. (I've tried getting pictures without the white shadow, but no luck. )


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thank you. (I've tried getting pictures without the white shadow, but no luck. )


It's an authentic R703 carrier.


----------



## Rarity

Thank you.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic R703 carrier.



Thanks, BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thank you.


Authentic.


Rarity said:


> Thanks, BB.


You're welcome.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> Great. Thanks, again.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Great. Thanks, again.


You're welcome.


----------



## JessR2

Hi,
I was wondering if someone could tell me why this bag is not authentic? The seller says it's not, but I wouldn't know it by looking at the pictures... is there anything that stands out that you can see?  
Item: DOONEY & BOURKE GIRAFFE SAFARI BAG
Link: http://richmond.craigslist.org/clo/2994750086.html

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## angelaira

Hi BeenBurned! I picked up three Dooney and Bourke purses today at Savers, and I would like to know their names and have them authenticated please!
Here is the first one:


----------



## angelaira

Here is bag number 2:


----------



## angelaira

Here is number 3, Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

JessR2 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if someone could tell me why this bag is not authentic? The seller says it's not, but I wouldn't know it by looking at the pictures... is there anything that stands out that you can see?
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE GIRAFFE SAFARI BAG
> Link: http://richmond.craigslist.org/clo/2994750086.html
> 
> Thanks for any help!


It's fake. 

Dooney doesn't EVER use signature lining.


----------



## BeenBurned

angelaira said:


> Hi BeenBurned! I picked up three Dooney and Bourke purses today at Savers, and I would like to know their names and have them authenticated please!
> Here is the first one:


Authentic Norfolk bag.


angelaira said:


> Here is bag number 2:


Authentic hobo.


angelaira said:


> Here is number 3, Thank you!!!!!!


Authentic equestrian bag. 

Nice finds.


----------



## angelaira

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Norfolk bag.
> 
> Authentic hobo.
> 
> Authentic equestrian bag.
> 
> Nice finds.



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## JessR2

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> Dooney doesn't EVER use signature lining.


 
Thanks! I thought that must be it.  I've never seen one with a lining like that.


----------



## BeenBurned

angelaira said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


You're welcome.


JessR2 said:


> Thanks! I thought that must be it.  I've never seen one with a lining like that.


You're welcome. (Please flag the Craigslist ad on the upper right - prohibited.) Fakes are illegal to list anywhere.


----------



## ladylucas94

batgirl0711 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DOONEY-BOURKE...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I really dont know how to begin to authenticate dooneys...help


I have a good collection I buy and sell first the leather for vintage its called "all leather weather"  second brass only brass logos with duck on it varies in color depending on the type of bag you are interested in. The materials range from Canvas, Coated canvas, leather, Patent leather, the new Nylon Be careful there are a lot of fakes out there. Also the all familiar tag it will read DOONEY AND BOURKE MADE IN AMERICA the tag is located in the bag some near the flabs. The vintage DB never say made in China!! today they say Made in China. Think brass leather name tag and qualiyt YOu will have an authentic DB that last and last


----------



## ladylucas94

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Norfolk bag.
> 
> Authentic hobo.
> 
> Authentic equestrian bag.
> 
> Nice finds.


They are authentic the equestrian bag. You got a good DB now take good care of her with leather oils and rubs keep her in a dust bag when not in use.


----------



## ladylucas94

Regarding the lining DB is going with this pink cotton like lining for much of the newer bag lilk the Dillen I or II I am not so impressed with the new line its quite not the same cute but some of the quality is fading away.


----------



## BeenBurned

ladylucas94 said:


> I have a good collection I buy and sell first the leather for vintage its called "all leather weather"  second brass only brass logos with duck on it varies in color depending on the type of bag you are interested in. The materials range from Canvas, Coated canvas, leather, Patent leather, the new Nylon Be careful there are a lot of fakes out there. Also the all familiar tag it will read DOONEY AND BOURKE MADE IN AMERICA the tag is located in the bag some near the flabs. The vintage DB never say made in China!! today they say Made in China.* Think brass leather name tag and qualiyt YOu will have an authentic DB that last and last*


This isn't necessarily true. "Good" fakes do exist. 

If a potential buyer is unsure of authenticity, she should post to get verification that an item is the real deal.


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

I just bought this bag on eBay, got it in the mail today. Amazing condition, but the interior has lining like I've never seen before. BUT...it has the Red&Blue Made in America D&B tag on the inside. Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300704997882

Thank you!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

PicklesOfDeals said:


> I just bought this bag on eBay, got it in the mail today. Amazing condition, but the interior has lining like I've never seen before. BUT...it has the Red&Blue Made in America D&B tag on the inside. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300704997882
> 
> Thank you!!!!


Congratulations, it's authentic.


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

BeenBurned said:


> Congratulations, it's authentic.



Thank you!!! I have been in love with Dooneys for a few years now, but I'm starting to like these older styles better.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

PicklesOfDeals said:


> Thank you!!! I have been in love with Dooneys for a few years now, but I'm starting to like these older styles better.


You're welcome. Note that it's not really an older bag, though. It's a newer version of the classic equestrian bags.


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome. Note that it's not really an older bag, though. It's a newer version of the classic equestrian bags.



That's cool! Is there a website with these various styles listed? It would kinda neat to have a name to put with my new babies as I get them.


----------



## BeenBurned

PicklesOfDeals said:


> That's cool! Is there a website with these various styles listed? It would kinda neat to have a name to put with my new babies as I get them.


Be careful of "authenticity" guides you find on the internet. Anyone can write a guide, anyone can claim to be an expert and anyone can copy and paste someone else's guide. Most guides are at best, incomplete. Some are obsolete and others are just plan completely inaccurate and the misinformation in them often results in honest sellers being accused of selling fakes. 

dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys






 has a number of really good and informative guides. She's also very helpful in sharing advice and information if contacted with questions. 

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/memb...oneys?uan=dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys&uqt=g


----------



## salearea

@ BB, Dooneyexpert or any others:
this is an item that I have acquired that is not currently for sale. 
No cloth tag. The leather trim, hardware, and stitching suggest to me this may be genuine but I have never seen this duffle and am honestly at a complete loss. Any opinions are appreciated. thanks ladies!


----------



## BeenBurned

salearea said:


> @ BB, Dooneyexpert or any others:
> this is an item that I have acquired that is not currently for sale.
> No cloth tag. The leather trim, hardware, and stitching suggest to me this may be genuine but I have never seen this duffle and am honestly at a complete loss. Any opinions are appreciated. thanks ladies!


So far, it looks okay. Pull the lining out and look inside, close to the zipper and edges where the tags can be hidden. It could be there and just obscured.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: Authentic DOONEY & BOURKE All Leather Creme Off-White Tan Vachetta Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 330730068634
Seller: natalieoro
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d010c5a9a
Comments: Seller was selling a definite fake kate spade that she got from a "reputable dealer." I wonder if all her bags are fake! She was very nice, though!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke $50 Brown Flap Signature Wristlet Clutch Purse GREAT!
Listing number: 330727624121
Seller: natalieoro
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d00e70db9 
Comments: Seller was selling a definite fake kate spade that she got from a "reputable dealer." I wonder if all her bags are fake! She was very nice, though!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Black Flap Buckle Signature Wristlet Clutch Purse MINT
Listing number: 330729732646
Seller: natalieoro
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...646?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01073a26


----------



## 2229wate

Item: Dooney and Bourke Alto Creamy Ivory "Shopper"
Listing number: 350558279002
Seller: zeldariley
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/35055827900...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3640wt_1189

I just called Dooney regarding this purchase I received today from an ebay auction, and am not totally convinced of its authenticity. The Dooney operator told me the style number (written) on the back of the paper Dooney Alto tag is correctly associated with the style of the bag, a "crescent" bag produced in 1999. So, I know it's not a "shopper". However, there are other more problematic issues. First of all, the leather is not soft, smooth, supple-ish leather like I was expecting for this item. I researched the Alto line before purchasing and, although described as a structured bag (which is what I wanted), I wasn't expecting this rather cardboardish leather. Also, there is buckling on the underside of the strap, forced crinkling on the side panels, the blue and white tag inside is basically glued (I don't see ANY stitches - just glue; seems from earlier posts this could indicate a problem with authenticity). The bag looks decently, but roughly made. Most of all, the leather is just so stiff, as indicated by the crinkling in certain areas where the sewing seems to have been a bit forced. The seller has great, positive reviews and seems totally legit. The 'Dooney and Bourke' imprint on the outside of the bag seems a little rough. I am going to try to post my own photos on here, but also check the listing which shows the bag at multiple angles. 

Overall, I'm totally disappointed with the quality. Thanks so much for examining and giving feedback.


----------



## Sofia79

I like those vintage ones!


----------



## 2229wate

For authentication of the zeldariley item posted above - creamy ivory dooney alto. The fourth photo displays the buckling on the bottom of the strap

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...364&sads=MGXtRFt-C4oEcSt16SZVnazEOV0&sadssc=1

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336683868255&sads=NXoosmHLOg0nDVxqQZWRz9Id0V0

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336683964532&sads=y-c7F-dG_vDp7GPUztwDXLlsAVo

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684002148&sads=273DYsnLHnSqpOT4pDBFu9Ik0lI

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684037403&sads=2MaBfmv61Zd_dLrsifbcLl-NF1s

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684095580&sads=oEZ9TpREiI1pTOrkgaZOq0oQDEk

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684119592&sads=45JQ_WNptVOG7ojpQFR-S8Ko7gY

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684145913&sads=7QyDiFA0Sg4teK33L0NrFbD9t94

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684181130&sads=TwMyt8fhEUy_OVe5WLn4lMPD5bg

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684204143&sads=DQX1Q6we3euLbqmvbxLX0LXBycQ

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684234763&sads=yB8EzdgZGjtuem-Xc45C-NHckd4

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684265246&sads=hmLSMBmXwCw8sCAdAGRQOSElW5o

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336684294180&sads=vnGcitXI2HCQZFooPTKyxGTy460


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: Authentic DOONEY & BOURKE All Leather Creme Off-White Tan Vachetta Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 330730068634
> Seller: natalieoro
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d010c5a9a
> Comments: Seller was selling a definite fake kate spade that she got from a "reputable dealer." I wonder if all her bags are fake! She was very nice, though!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke $50 Brown Flap Signature Wristlet Clutch Purse GREAT!
> Listing number: 330727624121
> Seller: natalieoro
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d00e70db9
> Comments: Seller was selling a definite fake kate spade that she got from a "reputable dealer." I wonder if all her bags are fake! She was very nice, though!





dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Black Flap Buckle Signature Wristlet Clutch Purse MINT
> Listing number: 330729732646
> Seller: natalieoro
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...646?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01073a26


Her Dooneys are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

2229wate said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Alto Creamy Ivory "Shopper"
> Listing number: 350558279002
> Seller: zeldariley
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/35055827900...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3640wt_1189
> 
> I just called Dooney regarding this purchase I received today from an ebay auction, and am not totally convinced of its authenticity. The Dooney operator told me the style number (written) on the back of the paper Dooney Alto tag is correctly associated with the style of the bag, a "crescent" bag produced in 1999. So, I know it's not a "shopper". However, there are other more problematic issues. First of all, the leather is not soft, smooth, supple-ish leather like I was expecting for this item. I researched the Alto line before purchasing and, although described as a structured bag (which is what I wanted), I wasn't expecting this rather cardboardish leather. Also, there is buckling on the underside of the strap, forced crinkling on the side panels, the blue and white tag inside is basically glued (I don't see ANY stitches - just glue; seems from earlier posts this could indicate a problem with authenticity). The bag looks decently, but roughly made. Most of all, the leather is just so stiff, as indicated by the crinkling in certain areas where the sewing seems to have been a bit forced. The seller has great, positive reviews and seems totally legit. The 'Dooney and Bourke' imprint on the outside of the bag seems a little rough. I am going to try to post my own photos on here, but also check the listing which shows the bag at multiple angles.
> 
> Overall, I'm totally disappointed with the quality. Thanks so much for examining and giving feedback.


Your link to pictures isn't working but I can see enough in the listing to know that 
the bag is authentic. Alto bags are stiff and rather "funny" feeling. It's a collection you either love or hate. There's not much in between.

Remember that Dooney isn't on a level with Hermes or LV or other high end bags and their items, though nice quality aren't going to have the perfect details that you'll find in a premium brand. But you aren't paying the premium megabucks prices either. 

Now for my rant. I've never received accurate information from Dooney phone help and I know of others who've also been given misinformation.

In my case, I sold a bag to a guy who was also looking for the matching wallet for his wife. He called Dooney, who told him that the bag was never made in the color I sold and that the bag had to be fake. 

I called Dooney, spoke to a supervisor who agreed that he was given inaccurate info, my bag was an exclusive color and style made for QVC and it was indeed the real deal (which I knew!) She told me she'd tell the other person of her error and would offer more "training" to their phone help.

Obviously, that didn't happen because since my own bad experience, I'm personally aware of at least 4 other instances of bad info so I can only imagine how much they screw up.

As for the paper tag, anything that is removable and/or replaceable can never be used to "prove" authenticity. Tags, registration cards, fobs, etc. can fall off, be replaced or mixed up and put back with the incorrect bag. 

Again, the bag is authentic. 


Sofia79 said:


> I like those vintage ones!


It's not vintage. It would be about 8-10 years old (at most) and vintage is considered to be 20+ years old.


----------



## 2229wate

Thanks BB. Just what I needed to hear. I just didn't want to get taken and I get everything you're saying. I should have "researched" a little differently, I guess - by going to an actual store and seeing one in person. Interesting that this was made in the '90s, if the Dooney agent was right on that point. I knew it wasn't current but I would have guessed it was only a few years old. She also told me the leather should be "soft." While I know such assessments are subjective as to "feel", it only reinforced my concern. By my description, she thought the bag seemed suspicious, and my last recourse would have been to send the bag to the company to assess the authenticity. Not going to do that now - I trust your judgment and you have laid the issue to rest. My fault for not being more discerning about the quality statements I'd read in several places. My expectations proved a little high...Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

2229wate said:


> Thanks BB. Just what I needed to hear. I just didn't want to get taken and I get everything you're saying. I should have "researched" a little differently, I guess - by going to an actual store and seeing one in person. Interesting that this was made in the '90s, if the Dooney agent was right on that point. I knew it wasn't current but I would have guessed it was only a few years old. She also told me the leather should be "soft." While I know such assessments are subjective as to "feel", it only reinforced my concern. By my description, she thought the bag seemed suspicious, and my last recourse would have been to send the bag to the company to assess the authenticity. Not going to do that now - I trust your judgment and you have laid the issue to rest. My fault for not being more discerning about the quality statements I'd read in several places. My expectations proved a little high...Thanks again!


Just for further confirmation  of authenticity (though I see nothing that indicates otherwise), if you post pictures of both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number, that would help. 

But again, this isn't the first time they've misled callers and I'm sure it won't be the last. (And Dooney isn't along in doing this. Coach does it too.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## 2229wate

The red, white and blue tag:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/photorts.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/photoilg.jpg/


----------



## BeenBurned

2229wate said:


> The red, white and blue tag:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/photorts.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/photoilg.jpg/


Yup, it's fine. The Alto bags are made in Italy, as indicated by the "I" at the beginning of the serial number.


----------



## GrayMIst

Can any one verify this as a Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Large Equestrian Cross Body handbag

I believe it is from 1981-82 or from 1985 because there is no label in the bag and from what I understand bags during those years were not labeled. This was been authenticated on Listia auction site by their moderator. So I believe it to be Authentic but I do not know I would like to have someone here take a look and double check.
I have tried reading the threads here to find one but I have not see it. Then I may have missed it. 

I hope this is posted correctly. If not can someone please tell me how to post to #1 as it said in the instructions.

thank you for your time and help
Have a Blessed Day


----------



## BeenBurned

GrayMIst said:


> Can any one verify this as a Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Large Equestrian Cross Body handbag
> 
> I believe it is from 1981-82 or from 1985 because there is no label in the bag and from what I understand bags during those years were not labeled. This was been authenticated on Listia auction site by their moderator. So I believe it to be Authentic but I do not know I would like to have someone here take a look and double check.
> I have tried reading the threads here to find one but I have not see it. Then I may have missed it.
> 
> I hope this is posted correctly. If not can someone please tell me how to post to #1 as it said in the instructions.
> 
> thank you for your time and help
> Have a Blessed Day


The bag is definitely 100% genuine Dooney! Nice find.


----------



## GrayMIst

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is definitely 100% genuine Dooney! Nice find.



Thank you so much.... I was worried... I wanted to list it but would  not do so until I know it was real... 
I hope you and yours have a Blessed Week


----------



## BeenBurned

GrayMIst said:


> Thank you so much.... I was worried... I wanted to list it but would  not do so until I know it was real...
> I hope you and yours have a Blessed Week


You're very welcome and welcome to TPF.


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi experts! need help! please authenticate.. tia! 

Item: Authentic Dooney&bourke satchel
Listing number: 261024752250
Seller: iwasborn2shop 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Do...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc649a27a


----------



## BeenBurned

tatiana6909 said:


> Hi experts! need help! please authenticate.. tia!
> 
> Item: Authentic Dooney&bourke satchel
> Listing number: 261024752250
> Seller: iwasborn2shop
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Do...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc649a27a


The listing shows an authentic bag.


----------



## tatiana6909

yaaay! thanks a lot! 



BeenBurned said:


> The listing shows an authentic bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

tatiana6909 said:


> yaaay! thanks a lot!


 You're welcome.


----------



## denton

Hi all, thanks in advance for any help you can give me. Have just bought a few vintage d&b off ebay and this one sticks out like a sore thumb:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251056410666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here's what I find wrong with it, in addition to overall 'feel'.

1. The stitching around the duck logo is very poor, see photo.

2. The stitching is bright yellow not pale  yellow.

3. The rivets are not stamped 'Dooney and Burke' as they are on  all d&b.

4. The buckle is chrome, all d&b hardware is  brass (?)

5. The leather doesn't feel 'right'.

6. The only tag in the  bag says 'made in Korea'. This seems to be Teton style. Were they making  bags in Korea at that time? (never seen a Korean AWL bag anyway, but I could be  wrong).

7. The duck logo has a weird 'two-tone' quality about it.

8. The seller has an active listing for a Prada with a 'made in China' label.

9. The bottom seems like it has some kind of cheap cardboard, and it has weird indentations and wrinkling.

Pix here:




dbfake-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr




dbfake-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr





dbfake-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr




dbfake-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Hi all, thanks in advance for any help you can give me. Have just bought a few vintage d&b off ebay and this one sticks out like a sore thumb:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251056410666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Here's what I find wrong with it, in addition to overall 'feel'.
> 
> 1. The stitching around the duck logo is very poor, see photo.
> 
> 2. The stitching is bright yellow not pale  yellow. There are different shades of yellow thread that are used on authentic Dooneys so the color isn't necessarily indicative of fake.
> 
> 3. The rivets are not stamped 'Dooney and Burke' as they are on  all d&b. Not all Dooney rivets are stamped, so stamps/no stamps don't mean authentic/fake.
> 
> 4. The buckle is chrome, all d&b hardware is  brass (?)  I do believe that there are some authentic Dooneys that do use nickel/silver-toned hardware.
> 
> 5. The leather doesn't feel 'right'. The reason is doesn't "feel right" is because it's not leather; it's pleather.
> 
> Another comment about AWL concerning the coloring and texture is that the pebbling is NEVER 2-toned. Genuine Dooney all weather leather is uniform in color and doesn't have a lighter colored background with darker raised pebbling.
> 
> 6. The only tag in the  bag says 'made in Korea'. This seems to be Teton style. Were they making  bags in Korea at that time? (never seen a Korean AWL bag anyway, but I could be  wrong). Correct
> 
> 7. The duck logo has a weird 'two-tone' quality about it.
> 
> 8. The seller has an active listing for a Prada with a 'made in China' label.
> 
> 9. The bottom seems like it has some kind of cheap cardboard, and it has weird indentations and wrinkling.
> 
> Pix here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbfake-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbfake-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbfake-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbfake-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr


The bag is absolutely fake and if you are the winner, you should tell the seller you want a refund of your full payment, including shipping. And IMO, if she wants the fake back, she should cover return shipping too. 

Just so she knows, though, even if she gets it back, she cannot resell it. Fakes are illegal and even selling it as fake, it can't be done.

Further comments and corrections to misconceptions are in red above.


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is absolutely fake and if you are the winner, you should tell the seller you want a refund of your full payment, including shipping. And IMO, if she wants the fake back, she should cover return shipping too.
> 
> Just so she knows, though, even if she gets it back, she cannot resell it. Fakes are illegal and even selling it as fake, it can't be done.
> 
> Further comments and corrections to misconceptions are in red above.



Thanks so much. The seller has agreed to refund my money and have it picked up with a FedEx call tag at her expense. If I see it again in her listings, I will report it.


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Thanks so much. The seller has agreed to refund my money and have it picked up with a FedEx call tag at her expense. If I see it again in her listings, I will report it.


I'm glad she's doing the right thing. Please get a receipt and tracking from Fedex so in the event she claims non-receipt, you'll have proof that it went back to her.


----------



## denton

I just got another one. I hope you don't mind. This freaked me out so much that I went thru all 34 bags I recently bought. I think I have this, and possibly another. If you fail these three that means 10% are fakes 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251059931733?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The workmanship and the stitching are much better than the last one I posted above. However it has a 'Made in Korea' label. 

The thing that immediately strikes me is that the bag is hard as a rock. It is 'super-structured' meaning it doesn't flop. It feels like leather over stiff cardboard. If you knock on it you expect a voice from inside to invite you in. Plus I felt some of the hardware was a little below-grade:




bag1-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr




bag1-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr




bag1-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr




bag1-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr

This is the inside flap



bag1-5 by dentonTay, on Flickr

Were any D&B made in Korea?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## denton

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150806077181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The seller has excellent photos.

This one I am on the fence. The leather seems a bit 'harder' than it should. It's lined, I find that weird. No tag, but there are a few threads where one used to be and it doesn't seem to be red white and blue. 




bag2-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr




bag2-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr




bag2-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr




bag2-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> I just got another one. I hope you don't mind. This freaked me out so much that I went thru all 34 bags I recently bought. I think I have this, and possibly another. If you fail these three that means 10% are fakes
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251059931733?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The workmanship and the stitching are much better than the last one I posted above. However it has a 'Made in Korea' label.
> 
> The thing that immediately strikes me is that the bag is hard as a rock. It is 'super-structured' meaning it doesn't flop. It feels like leather over stiff cardboard. If you knock on it you expect a voice from inside to invite you in. Plus I felt some of the hardware was a little below-grade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag1-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag1-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag1-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag1-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> This is the inside flap
> 
> 
> 
> bag1-5 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> Were any D&B made in Korea?





denton said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150806077181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> The seller has excellent photos.
> 
> This one I am on the fence. The leather seems a bit 'harder' than it should. It's lined, I find that weird. No tag, but there are a few threads where one used to be and it doesn't seem to be red white and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag2-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag2-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag2-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag2-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr


Sorry. Both are fake and although Dooneys are made in a number of other countries (including China, Mexico, Costa Rica, Italy, US), Korea isn't one of them. 

This info is old so there may be some new letters for country codes but this was a list as of July, 2010:

MADE IN THE USA the serial number will start with   A  or  B. 
 (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC. MADE IN THE USA) 

 If the serial number starts with   C    is was assembled in COSTA RICA! 
 If the serial number starts with   H    is was assembled in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   I      is was assembled in ITALY! 
 If the serial number starts with   J    is was made in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   K    is was made in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   L    is was made in CHINA! 
 If the serial number starts with   M   is was assembled in MEXICO! 

 (traditional cloth tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE, INC.) 
 (an additional leather tag sewn inside will read DOONEY & BOURKE MADE IN ITALY or MEXICO 
 (an additional cloth tag sewn inside will read MADE IN CHINA, or MADE IN COSTA RICA,


----------



## denton

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lisianthus

MUST there be a serial number on the back of the red, white and blue tag saying 'Dooney & Bourke Inc Made in U.S.A.? It's in the seam of an AWL taupe bag I'm getting ready to sell, and I don't want to sell a fake! I read somewhere that they stopped putting the serial numbers on at some point, but don't know when that was, or how that dates this bag.

Thank you in advance for your reply! 

Kerry


----------



## BeenBurned

Lisianthus said:


> MUST there be a serial number on the back of the red, white and blue tag saying 'Dooney & Bourke Inc Made in U.S.A.? It's in the seam of an AWL taupe bag I'm getting ready to sell, and I don't want to sell a fake! I read somewhere that they stopped putting the serial numbers on at some point, but don't know when that was, or how that dates this bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your reply!
> 
> Kerry


It's possible that a mistake could have gotten through and the serial number could be missing from the tag, but that would be rare.

Please upload pictures of the bag and the tag. (For bag, front, back, feet, inside, pocket(s) and both sides of RWB tag.)


----------



## Lisianthus

Thank you for your response. I couldn't figure out how to attach pictures. Do I have to have them on a website to do so or is there any way to attach them to a post. 

Thank you!

Kerry


----------



## kalcott15

Hi! I bought this off craigslist for super cheap. The seller told me that it is authentic. She also told me that she has boxes upon boxes of inventory with big designer names that are all authentic and she would like to sell to my business. I will be posting them throughout the day to get some help on authentications as I know nothing about them. Here is one:

Item: "Authentic Dooney&bourke purse"
Listing number: n/a
Seller: n/a 
Link: http://s1145.photobucket.com/albums/o509/kkalcott15/


----------



## RoseUSA

I suspect this is fake but would like to verify it here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251062674129?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## denton

Man, it sure seems pretty hard to get a red legit vintage d&b, unless I am wrong about this one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261020899092&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

-feels hard and plasticy
-red inside pockets, never seen that
-red leather or pleather interior at bottom
-cheap rivets
-zipper marked 'three star'.

As always, your advice is greatly appreciated!




fake-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr




fake-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr




fake-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr




fake-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr




fake-5 by dentonTay, on Flickr




fake-6 by dentonTay, on Flickr


----------



## RoseUSA

Would you kindly help me verify the name and year of make for this purse please?  Thank you.


----------



## denton

I was thinking about bidding on this but am uncomfortable with the green leather wrapping around the bottom:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b004c62c


----------



## szhwife

I am new to the purse forum. I tried to read the thread to educate myself about DB purses. I am looking at one on ebay and considering bidding it. Would someone kindly help me authenticate it? I tried my best to follow this thread's rules but there are sth that I don't know what it is...

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE AWL LEATHER HANDBAG CROSSBODY WALLET BLACK
Listing number: I don't know where to find this.  sorry
Seller: misswinkerman
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30071207041...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1086
Comments: the seller said the serial # is A4 796836


----------



## denton

I just bought this from ebay and this is a weird fob. Does this make it  fake?
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Here's the listing
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270976015218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Thanks so much!





Lisianthus said:


> Thank you for your response. I couldn't figure out how to attach pictures. Do I have to have them on a website to do so or is there any way to attach them to a post.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Kerry


You're both welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

kalcott15 said:


> Hi! I bought this off craigslist for super cheap. The seller told me that it is authentic. She also told me that she has boxes upon boxes of inventory with big designer names that are all authentic and she would like to sell to my business. I will be posting them throughout the day to get some help on authentications as I know nothing about them. Here is one:
> 
> Item: "Authentic Dooney&bourke purse"
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Link: http://s1145.photobucket.com/albums/o509/kkalcott15/


I'm sorry but it's fake.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

RoseUSA said:


> I suspect this is fake but would like to verify it here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251062674129?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


This listing from seller *houseofgarringer* is fake. 

The seller seems to mix authentic and fake as there are some genuine listings. 

But she also sold this fake Dooney: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...yCXCTfFExZGIDiLJuoZd0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

And someone paid $555 for a fake LV:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...yCXCTfFExZGIDiLJuoZd0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I wonder about the Gucci and Fendi items. 
:censor:


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Man, it sure seems pretty hard to get a red legit vintage d&b, unless I am wrong about this one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261020899092&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> -feels hard and plasticy
> -red inside pockets, never seen that
> -red leather or pleather interior at bottom
> -cheap rivets
> -zipper marked 'three star'.
> 
> As always, your advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake-2 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake-1 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake-3 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake-4 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake-5 by dentonTay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake-6 by dentonTay, on Flickr


Seller  *redhatmamma.503*: Fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

RoseUSA said:


> Would you kindly help me verify the name and year of make for this purse please?  Thank you.


Authentic but I apologize. I don't know the official name and year made.


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> I was thinking about bidding on this but am uncomfortable with the green leather wrapping around the bottom:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b004c62c


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

szhwife said:


> I am new to the purse forum. I tried to read the thread to educate myself about DB purses. I am looking at one on ebay and considering bidding it. Would someone kindly help me authenticate it? I tried my best to follow this thread's rules but there are sth that I don't know what it is...
> 
> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE AWL LEATHER HANDBAG CROSSBODY WALLET BLACK
> Listing number: I don't know where to find this.  sorry
> Seller: misswinkerman
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30071207041...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1086
> Comments: the seller said the serial # is A4 796836


Authentic. 


denton said:


> I just bought this from ebay and this is a weird fob. Does this make it  fake?
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> Here's the listing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270976015218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


The bag and fob are absolutely authentic. The fob is the original style, with DB rather than the later version with the duck. 

Note though that a fob (or other removable accessory/attachment) can't be used to authenticate the bag it's on. Fobs can be lost, removed or replaced. Also, fake fobs can be hanging from authentic bags or authentic fobs might be attached to a fake. 

Again, if you are the winner, you got your gorgeous Dooney red bag. Enjoy!


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> Again, if you are the winner, you got your gorgeous Dooney red bag. Enjoy!



I am, only took four tries! Thanks so much!


----------



## latrans

Hi everyone,

Can you authenticate this dooney bag please?

Ebay item.
Item: DOONEY & BOURKE AUTHENTIC BOTTLE GREEN/ TAN LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
Item no: 170846652814
Seller: mitch195959 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170846652...See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_617wt_935
Comments: think this is called an equestrian bag?

Really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## skeptik

I used to post here about dealing with my horrible adult acne scars and your kind support really helped me. I plan on updating on that ordeal in the appropriate forum later.

I found these in a thrift store and I have been combing the internet for info. I really just want to know if they are authentic and what year they were made. I think they are men's shoes? Are they fake-o vintage?

I'm so sorry they aren't a handbag but, I just KNEW you all would be the ones to ask.

Many thanks in advance, and thanks much for all the help you gave me ages ago, concerning my skin.

(The tongue reads the size, the sole reads the DB logo ITALY, the bottom of the shoes read Vibram and Morflex)


----------



## BeenBurned

latrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you authenticate this dooney bag please?
> 
> Ebay item.
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE AUTHENTIC BOTTLE GREEN/ TAN LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
> Item no: 170846652814
> Seller: mitch195959
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170846652...See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_617wt_935
> Comments: think this is called an equestrian bag?
> 
> Really appreciate it. Thank you!


Yes, it would be an equestrian bag. It looks okay so far, but a picture of the inside would confirm. 


skeptik said:


> I used to post here about dealing with my horrible adult acne scars and your kind support really helped me. I plan on updating on that ordeal in the appropriate forum later.
> 
> I found these in a thrift store and I have been combing the internet for info. I really just want to know if they are authentic and what year they were made. I think they are men's shoes? Are they fake-o vintage?
> 
> I'm so sorry they aren't a handbag but, I just KNEW you all would be the ones to ask.
> 
> Many thanks in advance, and thanks much for all the help you gave me ages ago, concerning my skin.
> 
> (The tongue reads the size, the sole reads the DB logo ITALY, the bottom of the shoes read Vibram and Morflex)


I believe that the shoes are authentic.


----------



## skeptik

Thanks BeenBurned! When do you think they might have been made? It seems so bizarre that I can't find a single thing on them, no completed listings-- no google images-- NOTHING.

Phantom shoes.


----------



## latrans

Thanks a lot BB. I will ask the seller for pictures of the inside and hopefully post them up here soon.


----------



## BeenBurned

skeptik said:


> Thanks BeenBurned! When do you think they might have been made? It seems so bizarre that I can't find a single thing on them, no completed listings-- no google images-- NOTHING.
> 
> Phantom shoes.


I don't think they sold a lot of shoes. I got the impression they just couldn't get them to catch on. 

In fact, I had some boat shoe Dooneys (brand new) and couldn't sell them; there was NADA interest. I ended up practically giving them away for around $20.



latrans said:


> Thanks a lot BB. I will ask the seller for pictures of the inside and hopefully post them up here soon.


You're welcome.


----------



## latrans

Hi BB,

I hope you will be able to help me with this one again. It's the same listing as before and the seller has kindly added more pictures of the inside.

Ebay item.
Item: DOONEY & BOURKE AUTHENTIC BOTTLE GREEN/ TAN LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
Item no: 170846652814
Seller: mitch195959 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1708466528...1#ht_617wt_935
Comments: think this is called an equestrian bag?

Please take a look and let me know if the pictures of the inside are okay.

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

latrans said:


> Hi BB,
> 
> I hope you will be able to help me with this one again. It's the same listing as before and the seller has kindly added more pictures of the inside.
> 
> Ebay item.
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE AUTHENTIC BOTTLE GREEN/ TAN LEATHER MESSENGER BAG
> Item no: 170846652814
> Seller: mitch195959
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170846652...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=170846652814&_fvi=1&_rdc=1 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1708466528...1#ht_617wt_935
> Comments: think this is called an equestrian bag?
> 
> Please take a look and let me know if the pictures of the inside are okay.
> 
> Thank you.


(Your link didn't work. I fixed it.)

The bag is an authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## GrayMIst

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is definitely 100% genuine Dooney! Nice find.



Ok I think I have a problem... I listed this on Ebay.  The buyer was a new ebay member and the second she got the purse she gave me a neg feed back and filed a complaint with Ebay and Paypal stating this is a fraud. 

What do I do..  I gave Paypal all the listing information from where I won this (on LISTIA) and the information where I had this checked here. 

Why would they do this with out contacting me. Do you think they know it is real and just trying to get it free since I am a new seller on ebay?

Any Ideals on how to defend myself or what I should do.

Org post here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-173.html#post21853818


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

GrayMIst said:


> Can any one verify this as a Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Large Equestrian Cross Body handbag
> 
> I believe it is from 1981-82 or from 1985 because there is no label in the bag and from what I understand bags during those years were not labeled. This was been authenticated on Listia auction site by their moderator. So I believe it to be Authentic but I do not know I would like to have someone here take a look and double check.
> I have tried reading the threads here to find one but I have not see it. Then I may have missed it.
> 
> I hope this is posted correctly. If not can someone please tell me how to post to #1 as it said in the instructions.
> 
> thank you for your time and help
> Have a Blessed Day





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is definitely 100% genuine Dooney! Nice find.





GrayMIst said:


> Ok I think I have a problem... I listed this on Ebay.  The buyer was a new ebay member and the second she got the purse she gave me a neg feed back and filed a complaint with Ebay and Paypal stating this is a fraud.
> 
> What do I do..  I gave Paypal all the listing information from where I won this (on LISTIA) and the information where I had this checked here.
> 
> Why would they do this with out contacting me. Do you think they know it is real and just trying to get it free since I am a new seller on ebay?
> 
> Any Ideals on how to defend myself or what I should do.
> 
> Org post here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-173.html#post21853818


Do you think directing the buyer here to have her concerns addressed might help.

It's very unfair for buyers to neg a seller without any contact first and in this case, not only did she do that, but her allegations are incorrect. There bag is absolutely authentic, without a doubt, the fob is original to the bag, the bag is a pre-serial number item and is in great condition for a 25+ year old Dooney.

*ETA*: GrayMist, please post the original listing from Listia where the bag was authenticated. Thanks.

Never mind. I found the original listing and stand by my authentication:
http://www.listia.com/auction/4516023-mothers-day-stuffed-purse-dooney-bourke


----------



## noshoepolish

I do not see a problem with it.  Was she looking for a Dooney tag?  Older bags may not have one.  The pocket system is correct.  One sign of a fake is a glued on Dooney patch.  

You can tell her to send it back or you can fight it.  Can you refer her to similar listings that show the same style bag?



GrayMIst said:


> Ok I think I have a problem... I listed this on Ebay. The buyer was a new ebay member and the second she got the purse she gave me a neg feed back and filed a complaint with Ebay and Paypal stating this is a fraud.
> 
> What do I do.. I gave Paypal all the listing information from where I won this (on LISTIA) and the information where I had this checked here.
> 
> Why would they do this with out contacting me. Do you think they know it is real and just trying to get it free since I am a new seller on ebay?
> 
> Any Ideals on how to defend myself or what I should do.
> 
> Org post here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-173.html#post21853818


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *GrayMIst* 

                              Can any one verify this as a Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Large Equestrian Cross Body handbag

I believe it is from 1981-82 or from 1985 because there is no label in  the bag and from what I understand bags during those years were not  labeled. This was been authenticated on Listia auction site by their  moderator. So I believe it to be Authentic but I do not know I would  like to have someone here take a look and double check.
I have tried reading the threads here to find one but I have not see it. Then I may have missed it. 

I hope this is posted correctly. If not can someone please tell me how to post to #1 as it said in the instructions.

thank you for your time and help
Have a Blessed Day            



                            Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              The bag is definitely 100% genuine Dooney! Nice find.            



                            Originally Posted by *GrayMIst* 

                              Ok I think I have a problem... I listed this on Ebay.  The buyer  was a new ebay member and the second she got the purse she gave me a  neg feed back and filed a complaint with Ebay and Paypal stating this is  a fraud. 

What do I do..  I gave Paypal all the listing information from where I  won this (on LISTIA) and the information where I had this checked here. 

Why would they do this with out contacting me. Do you think they know it  is real and just trying to get it free since I am a new seller on ebay?

Any Ideals on how to defend myself or what I should do.

Org post here Authenticate This Dooney & Bourke - Please Use The Format In Post #1 


 Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 
 Do you think directing the buyer here to have her concerns addressed might help.

It's very unfair for buyers to neg a seller without any contact first  and in this case, not only did she do that, but her allegations are  incorrect. There bag is absolutely authentic, without a doubt, the fob  is original to the bag, the bag is a pre-serial number item and is in  great condition for a 25+ year old Dooney.

*ETA*: GrayMist, please post the original listing from Listia where the bag was authenticated. Thanks.

Never mind. I found the original listing and stand by my authentication:
http://www.listia.com/auction/451602...-dooney-bourke 




noshoepolish said:


> I do not see a problem with it.  Was she looking for a Dooney tag?  Older bags may not have one.  The pocket system is correct.  One sign of a fake is a glued on Dooney patch.
> 
> You can tell her to send it back or you can fight it.  Can you refer her to similar listings that show the same style bag?


GrayMist, 

What did she say in the dispute? Her feedback (in addition to the "fake" claim) complains about apparently undisclosed smoke smell. 

I do notice that *none* of the 3 listings in which the bag was flipped disclose a smoke odor, my IMO, it's a *very* important piece of information that should always be disclosed. 

If she mentioned the smoke odor in the dispute, my suggestion would be to accept the return and issue a refund since most non-smokers are very sensitive to smoke odor and relist the bag with full disclosure of the smoke. 

Also, respond to the feedback that item was authenticated on multiple forums and deemed authentic. 

Here's the Listia listing where it was authenticated:
http://www.listia.com/auction/4516023-mothers-day-stuffed-purse-dooney-bourke

And here's where that seller purchased it. That listing wasn't authenticated, probably because of the misspelled "Doonie"/Dooney. 
http://www.listia.com/auction/3441201-doonie-and-bourke-purs


And the listing from which the ebay buyer purchased:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...wvA4etGIf7kpRolF1mT8U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: Super handbag purse lot Coach,Dooney Bourke,Black Poppy,Relic,Guess,Roxy,MORE

Listing number: 310402686844
Seller: clicknshopbiz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310402686844?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Comments: Thinking of bidding on this. Please let me know if the Dooney is authentic. I am adding pics of the tag that seller sent me. Hope this is enought to authenticate. Thanks so much. - Also, what's with the tags, they don't look like they are of the same one???  What do you think?


----------



## BeenBurned

noshoepolish said:


> I do not see a problem with it.  Was she looking for a Dooney tag?  Older bags may not have one.  The pocket system is correct.  One sign of a fake is a glued on Dooney patch.
> 
> You can tell her to send it back or you can fight it.  Can you refer her to similar listings that show the same style bag?





jjgvintage said:


> Item: Super handbag purse lot Coach,Dooney Bourke,Black Poppy,Relic,Guess,Roxy,MORE
> 
> Listing number: 310402686844
> Seller: clicknshopbiz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310402686844?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Comments: Thinking of bidding on this. Please let me know if the Dooney is authentic. I am adding pics of the tag that seller sent me. Hope this is enought to authenticate. Thanks so much. - Also, what's with the tags, they don't look like they are of the same one???  What do you think?


The pictures showing both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number are showing an authentic item. Assuming they're actually from the red bag in the listing (and there's no reason to question it), the bag looks fine.

RE: _Also, what's with the tags, they don't look like they are of the same one???_

I don't know what you mean? If you're referencing the pictures you attached, the pictures have the snip in the same place and I have no reason to think they're from a different item.


----------



## latrans

BeenBurned said:


> (Your link didn't work. I fixed it.)
> 
> The bag is an authentic equestrian bag.



My apologies, I copied and paste that from my previous message but thank you for fixing. And thank you for confirming the authenticity of the bag!


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> The pictures showing both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number are showing an authentic item. Assuming they're actually from the red bag in the listing (and there's no reason to question it), the bag looks fine.
> 
> RE: _Also, what's with the tags, they don't look like they are of the same one???_
> 
> I don't know what you mean? If you're referencing the pictures you attached, the pictures have the snip in the same place and I have no reason to think they're from a different item.


 

I don't know - I must be losing my mind!  Wasn't thinking that the tag would be upside down I guess.    Just glad it's authentic. Do you happen to know the style name or year? Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> I don't know - I must be losing my mind!  Just glad it's authentic. Do you happen to know the style name or year? Thanks again!


Sorry, I don't know the name. I believe it's fairly new; within the last 5 or so years. 

I think if you call Dooney's 1-800 number, I believe they can tell you the name, age and where purchased based on the serial number.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, I don't know the name. I believe it's fairly new; within the last 5 or so years.
> 
> I think if you call Dooney's 1-800 number, I believe they can tell you the name, age and where purchased based on the serial number.


 

Didn't know Dooney would do that.  I'll try it.  Thanks so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Didn't know Dooney would do that.  I'll try it.  Thanks so much.


Just don't ask authentication advice. They are notorious for giving bad information. They aren't familiar with QVC items, exclusive colors or styles made for QVC or department stores and aren't familiar enough with vintage.


----------



## GrayMIst

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *GrayMIst*
> 
> Can any one verify this as a Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Large Equestrian Cross Body handbag
> 
> I believe it is from 1981-82 or from 1985 because there is no label in  the bag and from what I understand bags during those years were not  labeled. This was been authenticated on Listia auction site by their  moderator. So I believe it to be Authentic but I do not know I would  like to have someone here take a look and double check.
> I have tried reading the threads here to find one but I have not see it. Then I may have missed it.
> 
> I hope this is posted correctly. If not can someone please tell me how to post to #1 as it said in the instructions.
> 
> thank you for your time and help
> Have a Blessed Day
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> The bag is definitely 100% genuine Dooney! Nice find.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrayMIst*
> 
> Ok I think I have a problem... I listed this on Ebay.  The buyer  was a new ebay member and the second she got the purse she gave me a  neg feed back and filed a complaint with Ebay and Paypal stating this is  a fraud.
> 
> What do I do..  I gave Paypal all the listing information from where I  won this (on LISTIA) and the information where I had this checked here.
> 
> Why would they do this with out contacting me. Do you think they know it  is real and just trying to get it free since I am a new seller on ebay?
> 
> Any Ideals on how to defend myself or what I should do.
> 
> Org post here Authenticate This Dooney & Bourke - Please Use The Format In Post #1
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> Do you think directing the buyer here to have her concerns addressed might help.
> 
> It's very unfair for buyers to neg a seller without any contact first  and in this case, not only did she do that, but her allegations are  incorrect. There bag is absolutely authentic, without a doubt, the fob  is original to the bag, the bag is a pre-serial number item and is in  great condition for a 25+ year old Dooney.
> 
> *ETA*: GrayMist, please post the original listing from Listia where the bag was authenticated. Thanks.
> 
> Never mind. I found the original listing and stand by my authentication:
> http://www.listia.com/auction/451602...-dooney-bourke
> 
> 
> 
> GrayMist,
> 
> What did she say in the dispute? Her feedback (in addition to the "fake" claim) complains about apparently undisclosed smoke smell.
> 
> I do notice that *none* of the 3 listings in which the bag was flipped disclose a smoke odor, my IMO, it's a *very* important piece of information that should always be disclosed.
> 
> If she mentioned the smoke odor in the dispute, my suggestion would be to accept the return and issue a refund since most non-smokers are very sensitive to smoke odor and relist the bag with full disclosure of the smoke.
> 
> Also, respond to the feedback that item was authenticated on multiple forums and deemed authentic.
> 
> Here's the Listia listing where it was authenticated:
> http://www.listia.com/auction/4516023-mothers-day-stuffed-purse-dooney-bourke
> 
> And here's where that seller purchased it. That listing wasn't authenticated, probably because of the misspelled "Doonie"/Dooney.
> http://www.listia.com/auction/3441201-doonie-and-bourke-purs
> 
> 
> And the listing from which the ebay buyer purchased:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...wvA4etGIf7kpRolF1mT8U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



If the buyer would have contacted me I would have offered to work with her. I do on Listia. I was just shocked that she did a neg and then filed a complaint with Paypal the very day she got it with out contacting me. 
I would prefer not to contact her I do not want to make a bad situation worse.   I did ref this site when I filed the answer to her fraud charge. I will also send the other information you provided to Paypal. That is all I can do. I have witnesses who watched me pack and close the box who will state it is the same bag as in the photos. 


I don't know about the smoke oder..  I won it ( went after another item in the auction) and thought I would try my hand at ebay... If this is what eBay is about It will be the last thing I list. I will respond to the feed back with the authentication statements. But it breaks my heart to know that I have been accused of fraud when I know it was authentic. 

Thank you all for your help I only hope those at Paypal will look at my reputation on Listia and the authentication on 2 sites and realize that I have not committed a crime. 

I hope all have a Blessed Night


----------



## BeenBurned

GrayMIst said:


> If the buyer would have contacted me I would have offered to work with her. I do on Listia. I was just shocked that she did a neg and then filed a complaint with Paypal the very day she got it with out contacting me.
> I would prefer not to contact her I do not want to make a bad situation worse.   I did ref this site when I filed the answer to her fraud charge. I will also send the other information you provided to Paypal. That is all I can do. I have witnesses who watched me pack and close the box who will state it is the same bag as in the photos.
> 
> 
> I don't know about the smoke oder..  I won it ( went after another item in the auction) and thought I would try my hand at ebay... If this is what eBay is about It will be the last thing I list. I will respond to the feed back with the authentication statements. But it breaks my heart to know that I have been accused of fraud when I know it was authentic.
> 
> Thank you all for your help I only hope those at Paypal will look at my reputation on Listia and the authentication on 2 sites and realize that I have not committed a crime.
> 
> I hope all have a Blessed Night


Keep us updated. Hopefully, ebay will find in your favor but if they don't, please update.


----------



## GrayMIst

BeenBurned said:


> Keep us updated. Hopefully, ebay will find in your favor but if they don't, please update.



I will keep you informed and  I Paypal finds in my favor.   I have 3 coaches that I was thinking of listing but I don't know now...   
Thanks for the help and kind words. 

Have a Blessed Night


----------



## ladylv2012

Look for signature items. Dooney & Bourke handbags often have a rainbow zipper, knotted handles, tassels or looped leather straps. In addition, there should be a small or medium-sized Dooney & Bourke duck logo on the bag. It is often placed on the zipper. All dooneys have a red, white and blue tag with the bag's identification number under the pocket inside of purse. 4 manufacturing facilties USA, China, MEXico & Italy. Check the logo. In the majority of bags, the "D" and "B" will be both front wards and backwards. The bottom of the "D" should align exactly at the middle of the "B." The lining of the bag should have a Dooney and Bourke label sewn into it. If it's glued in it's a clue that it isn't authentic.

Read more: How to Identify Authentic Dooney & Bourke Handbags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2316229_identify-authentic-dooney-bourke-handbags.html#ixzz1w32dHOyb

Read more: Differences Between Real & Fake Dooney & Bourke Bags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/list_6418394_differences-fake-dooney-bourke-bags.html#ixzz1w2zAldAR


----------



## ladylv2012

DB only have 4 manufacturing facilties USA, China, Mexico & Italy, No Korea


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

GrayMIst said:


> I will keep you informed and  I Paypal finds in my favor.   I have 3 coaches that I was thinking of listing but I don't know now...
> Thanks for the help and kind words.
> 
> Have a Blessed Night


Another place you might want to try selling is Bonanza. Although traffic is lower than ebay, fees will save you a bundle and Bonz tends to be more of a level playing field for both buyers and sellers. 

www.bonanza.com


----------



## BeenBurned

ladylv2012 said:


> Look for signature items. Dooney & Bourke handbags often have a rainbow zipper, knotted handles, tassels or looped leather straps. In addition, there should be a small or medium-sized Dooney & Bourke duck logo on the bag. It is often placed on the zipper. All dooneys have a red, white and blue tag with the bag's identification number under the pocket inside of purse. 4 manufacturing facilties USA, China, MEXico & Italy. Check the logo. In the majority of bags, the "D" and "B" will be both front wards and backwards. The bottom of the "D" should align exactly at the middle of the "B." The lining of the bag should have a Dooney and Bourke label sewn into it. If it's glued in it's a clue that it isn't authentic.
> 
> Read more: How to Identify Authentic Dooney & Bourke Handbags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2316229_identify-authentic-dooney-bourke-handbags.html#ixzz1w32dHOyb
> 
> Read more: Differences Between Real & Fake Dooney & Bourke Bags | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/list_6418394_differences-fake-dooney-bourke-bags.html#ixzz1w2zAldAR


Please do not trust the authenticity guides you've read on the internet. Most are incomplete at best and inaccurate and full of fallacies at worst. 

Every designer brand has exceptions to its "rules" and the rules you've posted are not correct.

For example, here are inaccuracies from the guides you posted. 

#1 - states that a real Dooney will cost more than a fake because fakes are mass-produced.

_I hate to break it to you but authentic Dooneys are mass produced too. Mass-production has nothing to do with authenticity/fakeness._

#2 - states that the authentic bag will "feel" better.

_There are some fakes that "feel" very authentic. "Feel" doesn't determine authenticity_

#3 - refers to the D and B logos and duck logos. 

_The information in the guide is totally obsolete and incomplete. NOT all Dooneys have interlocking DBs and NOT all Dooneys have duck logos or fobs. Some don't have ducks at all!_

#4 - states that "there should also be a tan registration sewn into the interior of the bag  with a registration number printed on it. This is one of the most  important and quickest ways of telling if you have the genuine article"
​_Not true and probably the reason why GrayMist's buyer thinks the bag is fake. Vintage bags didn't have red, white and blue tags with serial numbers and also as shown in the pictures she posted, the fob doesn't have the duck, but instead has the original back-to-back DB. And in fact, even some newer bags may have had the tag with serial number removed so they no longer have it. 

Lack of a red white and blue tag has nothing to do with authenticity/fakeness. 

Additionally, many fakes have red, white and blue tags, with or without serial numbers. 

Just have a tag doesn't mean the bag is authentic. _




ladylv2012 said:


> DB only have 4 manufacturing facilties USA, China, Mexico & Italy, No Korea


Not true. Dooney also makes bags in Costa Rica. 

The important thing to remember and consider is that anyone can write a guide, anyone can claim to be an expert and anyone can copy and paste another person's guide. There's no vetting of guides to check for accuracy.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Just don't ask authentication advice. They are notorious for giving bad information. They aren't familiar with QVC items, exclusive colors or styles made for QVC or department stores and aren't familiar enough with vintage.


 

Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## noshoepolish

Smoke odor is very important to a lot of people.  You should disclose it to avoid headaches.  Having pets should be disclosed too.



GrayMIst said:


> If the buyer would have contacted me I would have offered to work with her. I do on Listia. I was just shocked that she did a neg and then filed a complaint with Paypal the very day she got it with out contacting me.
> I would prefer not to contact her I do not want to make a bad situation worse. I did ref this site when I filed the answer to her fraud charge. I will also send the other information you provided to Paypal. That is all I can do. I have witnesses who watched me pack and close the box who will state it is the same bag as in the photos.
> 
> 
> I don't know about the smoke oder.. I won it ( went after another item in the auction) and thought I would try my hand at ebay... If this is what eBay is about It will be the last thing I list. I will respond to the feed back with the authentication statements. But it breaks my heart to know that I have been accused of fraud when I know it was authentic.
> 
> Thank you all for your help I only hope those at Paypal will look at my reputation on Listia and the authentication on 2 sites and realize that I have not committed a crime.
> 
> I hope all have a Blessed Night


----------



## Nettiefan

Just a note:  Dooneys were also made in Costa Rica and Mexico.


----------



## Nettiefan

I have noticed that often the photos of a fake Dooney on Ebay is not as sharp, taken from a distance and include only one or two photos.  I usually report the obvious fakes to Ebay before someone buys it and is disappointed.  I think most listings of fakes are not intentional, the sellers just don't know what to look for.  If you see a fake, sending a report to Ebay might save both the buyer and the seller a headache.


----------



## Nettiefan

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251062674129...84.m1426.l2649

Definitely a fake.


----------



## Nettiefan

Kathyy said:


> Batgirl0711, The Dooneys in your auction look great to me. The tag, pockets and strap attachments look good. The strap with the shoulder bag, equestrian it is called, is fake however. Dooney doesn't put rivets on regular width straps.They do put rivets with domes on one side on the narrow straps for wallets on a string if you have seen those.
> 
> Warning, the satchel has a brass zipper and the opening is stiff so if you happened to have a horrible scratch from a rose thorn on the side of your hand you would not be happy using this satchel. Not speaking from personal experience or anything. I sold my satchel like this one because of that scratch and zipper.
> 
> Oh, I am so happy! A Dooney forum! I only know about the AWL collection and have had oodles of them over the years.


I guess it will be no more roses for me--I do love those brass zippers on the Dooney satchels!  I think they are ever so much more attractive than the plastic.


----------



## Nettiefan

ViciousBliss said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-AND-BOUR...8QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did it go--i clicked on the item and it was gone--did Ebay remove it?


----------



## relax159

Can you tell is this is real?


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> Can you tell is this is real?


It's authentic.


----------



## denton

Can something this ugly actually be real???

http://img0-ec.etsystatic.com/000/0/6505575/il_fullxfull.337778580.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Can something this ugly actually be real???
> 
> http://img0-ec.etsystatic.com/000/0/6505575/il_fullxfull.337778580.jpg


No, that listing on Etsy from seller RabbitsInTheAttic is a terrible fake. 

It's trying to be a Norfolk bag but the colors, texture, feet, hardware and general construction are wrong. 

Here's the link to the listing. If there's a report button, PLEASE report it!! 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1000187...rke-handbag-all?ref=sr_gallery_27&ga_includes[0]=tags&ga_search_query=all+weather+leather&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

In the future, please see post 			#*1* for the posting format. We make that request because it helps in forum searches as well as google searches when looking for sellers and items. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


----------



## denton

*Seller: mustluvvintage* 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130698149416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I like Tetons, assume this is one. But no label and an awful lot of disclaimers.


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> *Seller: mustluvvintage*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130698149416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I like Tetons, assume this is one. But no label and an awful lot of disclaimers.


Actually, this bag is authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could you please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?
It's been in my closet since the mid-2000's, have no other info.
Approx. 10w x 9h x 3.5d Strap drop 22 
Does not have a fob, should it?
I would appreciate any info you can give me...Name, date etc.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?
This one came around about the same time period as the previous bag.
8w x 8h x 3.5d Strap drop 22
Has NO inside tag, but has DB fob.
I've looked on eBay over the years, and never found one like it.
Any and all info is much appreciated.
As always, Thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Can you please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
I paid $9.00 at Salvation Army in 2010.
Approx. 7.5w x 9.5h x 3.5d Strap drop 13
It does have a dog leash on a ribbon attached right about the DB tag on inside.
Missing some sort of tag on the front. Do you know if Dooney has replacements?
I've seen it called a Cabriolet Mini. Correct?
Any other info is greatly appreciated...Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could you please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?
> It's been in my closet since the mid-2000's, have no other info.
> Approx. 10&#8221;w x 9&#8221;h x 3.5&#8221;d Strap drop 22&#8221;
> Does not have a fob, should it?
> I would appreciate any info you can give me...Name, date etc.
> Thanks so much in advance!


It's authentic. It appears to be R701 vintage carrier shoulder bag. (Compare the measurements.) Based on the catalog picture, it would have originally had a fob. 

I don't know the year. (ETA: I believe the picture is from a 1995 catalog.)


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?
> This one came around about the same time period as the previous bag.
> 8&#8221;w x 8&#8221;h x 3.5&#8221;d Strap drop 22&#8221;
> Has NO inside tag, but has DB fob.
> I've looked on eBay over the years, and never found one like it.
> Any and all info is much appreciated.
> As always, Thanks in advance!


It's authentic and based on the older DB fob, it's likely a pre-tag bag. (It's older than the previous bag.)

I'm sorry but I don't have a style name for this one.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Can you please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
> I paid $9.00 at Salvation Army in 2010.
> Approx. 7.5w x 9.5h x 3.5d Strap drop 13
> It does have a dog leash on a ribbon attached right about the DB tag on inside.
> Missing some sort of tag on the front. Do you know if Dooney has replacements?
> I've seen it called a Cabriolet Mini. Correct?
> Any other info is greatly appreciated...Thanks in advance!


It's authentic and I believe it's from the cabrio collection but I don't know the name.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I believe it's from the cabrio collection but I don't know the name.



Thanks so much for my 3 authentications...3 more mysteries solved! And thanks for the catalog pic too. 

I read one of the ebay guides..."1984 AWL russet leather trim, British Tan
    Round Brass Fob DB letters (backwards D) with matching color pebbled leather strap"
It's the only reference I've seen about the matching color pebbled fob strap, like my second one today. Do you think 1984 could be right?

Thanks again, BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks so much for my 3 authentications...3 more mysteries solved! And thanks for the catalog pic too.
> 
> I read one of the ebay guides..."1984 AWL russet leather trim, British Tan
>     Round Brass Fob DB letters (backwards D) with matching color pebbled leather strap"
> It's the only reference I've seen about the matching color pebbled fob strap, like my second one today. Do you think 1984 could be right?
> 
> Thanks again, BeenBurned!


Sorry but I'm not good with ages of bags. I wasn't 'into' Dooney back then.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but I'm not good with ages of bags. I wasn't 'into' Dooney back then.



Thanks, it's just good to know they're real!


----------



## denton

JOODLZ said:


> Could you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?
> This one came around about the same time period as the previous bag.
> 8w x 8h x 3.5d Strap drop 22
> Has NO inside tag, but has DB fob.
> I've looked on eBay over the years, and never found one like it.
> Any and all info is much appreciated.
> As always, Thanks in advance!



Hi OP: Not saying anything about yeah or nay but just bought this EXACT bag in red!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270976015218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

Hi, I just purchased a black wallet on eBay that I am questioning the authenticity. The seller listed it as "Dooney & Bourke" but upon receipt the tag inside the wallet is imprinted "Dooney Bourke" and fells like pleather. The metal snap closure has "YIK FUNG". The inside billfold area appears to be a cheap vinyl and I can't locate any tags of any kind. On the outside back there appears to be a defect in the border fold in the stitching.

It just doesn't seem to have the D&B quality.

Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110885139121

Photos from home:















































Thank you so much!


----------



## relax159

Ebay item number: 120923537796
 Seller:  blu4vintage
Just want to be sure it is real before bidding. I love this little bag!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...H_Handbags&hash=item1c279ac184#ht_4142wt_1398


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> Ebay item number: 120923537796
> Seller:  blu4vintage
> Just want to be sure it is real before bidding. I love this little bag!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...H_Handbags&hash=item1c279ac184#ht_4142wt_1398


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

PicklesOfDeals said:


> Hi, I just purchased a black wallet on eBay that I am questioning the authenticity. The seller listed it as "Dooney & Bourke" but upon receipt the tag inside the wallet is imprinted "Dooney Bourke" and fells like pleather. The metal snap closure has "YIK FUNG". The inside billfold area appears to be a cheap vinyl and I can't locate any tags of any kind. On the outside back there appears to be a defect in the border fold in the stitching.
> 
> It just doesn't seem to have the D&B quality.
> 
> Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110885139121
> 
> Photos from home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Your pictures (from home) aren't showing but the listing shows enough to know that it's fake. Sorry. 

Please let seller *gqmanstuff*  know that you want a FULL refund of every cent you paid. You shouldn't be out a penny.

This post might help: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

*Edited to add:* When I quoted your post, the links to your flicker album showed and they further CONFIRM that the wallet is a fake. Style, pattern, fonts, paperwork, box, construction ---- all are wrong.

Additionally, I don't believe this was an "honest" mistake on the part of *gqmanstuff*. 

She also sold a fake Coach: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lady-Handbag-/110885135321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d144e3d9

Ugh! In looking at the feedback, I see that you are the buyer of her fakes. Please do whatever it takes to get refunds and let the scamming seller know that selling fakes is illegal and against ebay policy. (The Dooney purse you bought is authentic.)


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

BeenBurned said:


> Your pictures (from home) aren't showing but the listing shows enough to know that it's fake. Sorry.
> 
> Please let seller *gqmanstuff*  know that you want a FULL refund of every cent you paid. You shouldn't be out a penny.
> 
> This post might help: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html
> 
> *Edited to add:* When I quoted your post, the links to your flicker album showed and they further CONFIRM that the wallet is a fake. Style, pattern, fonts, paperwork, box, construction ---- all are wrong.
> 
> Additionally, I don't believe this was an "honest" mistake on the part of *gqmanstuff*.
> 
> She also sold a fake Coach: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lady-Handbag-/110885135321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d144e3d9
> 
> Ugh! In looking at the feedback, I see that you are the buyer of her fakes. Please do whatever it takes to get refunds and let the scamming seller know that selling fakes is illegal and against ebay policy. (The Dooney purse you bought is authentic.)




Oh my!!! I kinda thought so. I was going to post the coach in the authenticate the coach forum, but now I know. *Thank you so much!!!!!* I am grateful for this forum since I keep some of these bags I get on eBay and resell about half, but always take the extra time and effort to authenticate befor I resell.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

PicklesOfDeals said:


> Oh my!!! I kinda thought so. I was going to post the coach in the authenticate the coach forum, but now I know. *Thank you so much!!!!!* I am grateful for this forum since I keep some of these bags I get on eBay and resell about half, but always take the extra time and effort to authenticate befor I resell.


YOu're welcome and I'm sorry.


----------



## ihavenoidea

I just bought these on eBay for my wife and didn't realize that I could authenticate them...

Please help!

Ebay item number: 280887746780
Seller: ridehard505

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280887746780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_689

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## ihavenoidea

2nd post:

Ebay item number: 280885151067
Seller: sunnyfl-2009

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280885151067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_689

Again, thank you for all of your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

ihavenoidea said:


> I just bought these on eBay for my wife and didn't realize that I could authenticate them...
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Ebay item number: 280887746780
> Seller: ridehard505
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280887746780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_689
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide!


If you haven't paid yet, please hold off. 

I don't feel good about that bag but a picture of the interior is needed to be sure.

Note that the seller has two other listings for fake Louis Vuitton items. (There may be other fakes among the listings too.)

ETA: The seller also sold this fake Coach bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-V...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4165d837fb


----------



## BeenBurned

ihavenoidea said:


> 2nd post:
> 
> Ebay item number: 280885151067
> Seller: sunnyfl-2009
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280885151067?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_689
> 
> Again, thank you for all of your help!


It's authentic.


----------



## RoseUSA

BeenBurned said:


> If you haven't paid yet, please hold off.
> 
> I don't feel good about that bag but a picture of the interior is needed to be sure.
> 
> Note that the seller has two other listings for fake Louis Vuitton items. (There may be other fakes among the listings too.)
> 
> ETA: The seller also sold this fake Coach bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-V...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4165d837fb


 
Dear BeenBurned,

May I ask why you think the Coach from that seller's listing is a fake? The creed of that bag looks identical to my Legacy to my eyes. Could it mean mine is fake too?

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

RoseUSA said:


> Dear BeenBurned,
> 
> May I ask why you think the Coach from that seller's listing is a fake? The creed of that bag looks identical to my Legacy to my eyes. Could it mean mine is fake too?
> 
> Thank you!


You might want to bring this question to the AT Coach forum since this is Dooney. (I know I brought it up by mentioning the seller's other fakes, though.)

Although my area of expertise with Coach isn't bags of the era of your bag, yours seem to be okay to me. (Hyacinth and DemRam are the experts in classic Coach.)

The bag from seller *ridehard505* has a serial number with an invalid prefix which I'm seeing as DJC. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SPs1WwuoI%2FnZMoGgLsU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## RoseUSA

Thank you!  You are RIGHT~ where the number in the middle is placed by a letter in the questionable seller's bag.  How amazing (and upsetting) it is that fakes can look so real (and dirty like authentic vintage bags, lol!).  We are so appreciative of you all for being here to help us out!!!!



BeenBurned said:


> You might want to bring this question to the AT Coach forum since this is Dooney. (I know I brought it up by mentioning the seller's other fakes, though.)
> 
> Although my area of expertise with Coach isn't bags of the era of your bag, yours seem to be okay to me. (Hyacinth and DemRam are the experts in classic Coach.)
> 
> The bag from seller *ridehard505* has a serial number with an invalid prefix which I'm seeing as DJC.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SPs1WwuoI%2FnZMoGgLsU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

RoseUSA said:


> Thank you!  You are RIGHT~ where the number in the middle is placed by a letter in the questionable seller's bag.  How amazing (and upsetting) it is that fakes can look so real (and dirty like authentic vintage bags, lol!).  We are so appreciative of you all for being here to help us out!!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Hello, BeenBurned! I'm going to take advantage of your marvelous talent and knowledge. I've been reluctant to post pictures of this bag until now because I've been carrying it around for about ten years, hoping it is genuine. Bought it on ebay long ago. 

It has no red-white-and-blue Dooney tag. I always assumed that was because it was made in the early '80s. The zipper is plastic and there is an interior lining that is plastic. I don't have a fob or a strap for it. There are no "Dooney" embossings or "BRASS" markings anywhere. 

Here are some pics. I'm not a good picture taker, and my camera is old. Please tell me if there are other shots I need. 

One thing that concerns me is that in the inside of the bag, the sides look as if there's a molded plastic or something similar bonded to the back of the alleged AWL leather to make the sides of the bag stiff.

By the way, the photos make the stitching look more yellow than it is. It's more of a brown/taupe color. And the flash has made the leather glisten. It doesn't glisten, but in IRL looks like a heavy leather with patina.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Oh! Here's one showing the Dooney duck.


----------



## ihavenoidea

Thank you for the help. I will get interior pictures and repost.


----------



## BeenBurned

BigPurseSue said:


> Hello, BeenBurned! I'm going to take advantage of your marvelous talent and knowledge. I've been reluctant to post pictures of this bag until now because I've been carrying it around for about ten years, hoping it is genuine. Bought it on ebay long ago.
> 
> It has no red-white-and-blue Dooney tag. I always assumed that was because it was made in the early '80s. The zipper is plastic and there is an interior lining that is plastic. I don't have a fob or a strap for it. There are no "Dooney" embossings or "BRASS" markings anywhere.
> 
> Here are some pics. I'm not a good picture taker, and my camera is old. Please tell me if there are other shots I need.
> 
> One thing that concerns me is that in the inside of the bag, the sides look as if there's a molded plastic or something similar bonded to the back of the alleged AWL leather to make the sides of the bag stiff.
> 
> By the way, the photos make the stitching look more yellow than it is. It's more of a brown/taupe color. And the flash has made the leather glisten. It doesn't glisten, but in IRL looks like a heavy leather with patina.





BigPurseSue said:


> Oh! Here's one showing the Dooney duck.


Carry your bag with pride. It's absolutely authentic! 

Many of the older bags are lined just as your bag is.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BeenBurned said:


> Carry your bag with pride. It's absolutely authentic!
> 
> Many of the older bags are lined just as your bag is.


 
Oh thank you so much! I was hoping it was true.


----------



## mel823

Hello,

I'm interested in buying two Dooney & Bourke Nina's, from eBay, and I just want to make sure they're authentic before I buy them.

*1) Leather Nina. *3 different sellers have them:
Seller: got2havethis 
Item number: 370616457968

Seller: nanny.g
Item number: 120924803390

Seller: jjcan22 
Item number: 150828502977


2) *Tartan Plaid Nina*
Seller: howdydo51 
Item number: 180883337553


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## denton

Seller: ariestink

Ebay Auction link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290720293169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I asked about the fob: present. I asked for measurements, 14" x 9". I forgot to ask for s/n, just sent a request.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## chatterbucks08

id say they are authentic d&b vintage bags


----------



## denton

denton said:


> Seller: ariestink
> 
> Ebay Auction link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290720293169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I asked about the fob: present. I asked for measurements, 14" x 9". I forgot to ask for s/n, just sent a request.
> 
> Any help appreciated.



Seller reports s/n as B170177


----------



## Ladybkny

I'm new to this! 

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Navy Pebbled Leather LG Satchel Strap Wristlet & Dust Bag
Listing #170844833875
Seller: mudher
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170844833875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## szhwife

Well, I am trying to find a black shopper tote to replace my old one and then I saw this one. This looks really classic but also very weird to me. I never know DB had this kind of bag and I am extremely uncomfortable with the seller (zero feedback....)
So I decided to come here again for help. Would you please kindly have a look at this? Is that real? 

Item: RARE/VINTAGE **DOONEY & BOURKE** ~AWL~ SHOPPER TOTE! classic bucket bag/purse!
Listing number:280893571240
Seller: carlosarenz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28089357124...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1190wt_1219


----------



## paulinee

please help me authenticate this. I have this dooney and bourke AWL collection. I have this in so many YEARsssss, and its still nice and the skin leather is still great. though there is a scratch in the duck logo. The bag is heavy and i think its pure leather but there's a tag that says made in china and i cannot find any serial number. pls check this out   http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c43/all_honey16/Dooney and bourke/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16


----------



## noshoepolish

That bag was not made by D&B.



paulinee said:


> please help me authenticate this. I have this dooney and bourke AWL collection. I have this in so many YEARsssss, and its still nice and the skin leather is still great. though there is a scratch in the duck logo. The bag is heavy and i think its pure leather but there's a tag that says made in china and i cannot find any serial number. pls check this out http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c43/all_honey16/Dooney and bourke/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16


----------



## noshoepolish

It looks ok.  I do not like the newer AWL bags though.  



Ladybkny said:


> I'm new to this!
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Navy Pebbled Leather LG Satchel Strap Wristlet & Dust Bag
> Listing #170844833875
> Seller: mudher
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170844833875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## noshoepolish

Bag looks ok.  I would look for something without the wear though.



szhwife said:


> Well, I am trying to find a black shopper tote to replace my old one and then I saw this one. This looks really classic but also very weird to me. I never know DB had this kind of bag and I am extremely uncomfortable with the seller (zero feedback....)
> So I decided to come here again for help. Would you please kindly have a look at this? Is that real?
> 
> Item: RARE/VINTAGE **DOONEY & BOURKE** ~AWL~ SHOPPER TOTE! classic bucket bag/purse!
> Listing number:280893571240
> Seller: carlosarenz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28089357124...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1190wt_1219


----------



## Phred

paulinee said:


> please help me authenticate this. I have this dooney and bourke AWL collection. I have this in so many YEARsssss, and its still nice and the skin leather is still great. though there is a scratch in the duck logo. The bag is heavy and i think its pure leather but there's a tag that says made in china and i cannot find any serial number. pls check this out   http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c43/all_honey16/Dooney and bourke/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16



Sorry, that wasn't made by D&B.


----------



## GrayMIst

HI All

Well the wait is over... PayPal ruled in the buyers favor. 
This was her statement
----------------------------------------------
5/23/2012 20:25 CDT - Buyer: I received my item and it is fake. Please refund.

This is their response
200759090488Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Black & British Tan Large Equestrian	   Not as decribed             	Granted

The buyer is required to provide tracking information confirming that they shipped the merchandise to you by Jun 16, 2012. If we don't receive this information, the claim will be closed and a refund will not be issued
--------------------------------------------------------------------

So now I have a feeling that I will be getting back something other than the Purse I shipped. and have a big old NEG on my eBay account..    

Ah well live and learn..  Thank each and everyone for their kindness and help
I hope each and all have a Blessed Night


----------



## Smartshopper767

Item: Classic Dooney & Bourke Tan Leather Pebbled Beige Purse Handbag 
Listing Number: 120925743072
Seller: Sail2treasure
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120925743072?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_689
Comments: I love Dooney and Bourke bags and have looked at a couple on eBay but I don't really know how to authenticate them.  Please help me!  Thanks!


----------



## relax159

Got this on consignment. Sold as real.  Does not have a "duck" or fob of any kind and no number tag inside. I hope it is real because I really like this shop.


----------



## relax159

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...WH_Handbags&hash=item35bcdbfa51#ht_500wt_1413


Items: 230801799761
seller: bythesea*06


----------



## Ladybkny

noshoepolish said:


> It looks ok. I do not like the newer AWL bags though.


 

thanks for getting back to me!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## relax159

relax159 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...WH_Handbags&hash=item35bcdbfa51#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> 
> Items: 230801799761
> seller: bythesea*06



this bag has been relisted here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...ps=63&clkid=9000969388414252009#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## relax159

I found this in a local consignment store being sold as genuine dooney & bourke It looks fake to me but I really can't tell and don't want to confront them if it is real. It is possible that this bag is an old one that came from an estate, that was never used.  Can you tell?


----------



## resurrectdpurse

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME CHECK TO SEE IF MY BAG IS REAL?!! I bought it yesterday and I have been doing MAD research online and been reading that there should be a tag to authenicate it, but I cant find a 'cut' out of the tag or anything. I can't seem to find a actual photo of it online too! I only spotted a _DOONEY & BOURKE AWL GLADSTONE VINTAGE BAG_ that looks similar to it, but mines is very stiff while D&B looks soft and mendable..


----------



## denton

Pls note I am NOT an authenticator, but I have a few d&b's and have been burned. I don't like what I see but wait for the real folks to step up.


----------



## uadjit

I am also not an expert on D&B but I have a few of them and that bag doesn't look real to me, either. The trim looks platstic, the interior is weird and I don't know the style.

The tag people refer to is an off white rectangle with red and blue stitching like this that has a serial number on the back

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney Characteristics/label-100h.jpg


----------



## resurrectdpurse

i've read that some doesn't come with tags and its for a specific number of years.. i just hope this isn't a fake.. :'(


----------



## lostsol2006

resurrectdpurse said:


> i've read that some doesn't come with tags and its for a specific number of years.. i just hope this isn't a fake.. :'(


It is an unfortunate situation...I purchased a lot of 4 D&B bags and didnt notice the one until I was about to resale...I looked at it more carefully and begin to question its appearance, it was very hard, the 'leather' trim had that odd paint along the edges and it had begun to peel...the handles werent right either, it had no strap, no D&B fob and no tag on the inside, the bottom inside of the bag seemed glued down...I was surprised that this one got through...the final straw -I discovered the duck logo was glued, not sewn on... since I sold the other purses from the lot I was not able to get my money back.  The kicker, the seller is still selling on ebay and she was so nonchalant about the whole thing... I hope you fare better than I!


----------



## denton

lostsol2006 said:


> It is an unfortunate situation...I purchased a lot of 4 D&B bags and didnt notice the one until I was about to resale...I looked at it more carefully and begin to question its appearance, it was very hard, the 'leather' trim had that odd paint along the edges and it had begun to peel...the handles werent right either, it had no strap, no D&B fob and no tag on the inside, the bottom inside of the bag seemed glued down...I was surprised that this one got through...the final straw -I discovered the duck logo was glued, not sewn on... since I sold the other purses from the lot I was not able to get my money back.  The kicker, the seller is still selling on ebay and she was so nonchalant about the whole thing... I hope you fare better than I!



If you want to see why it seemed 'hard', and also why the bottom seemed glued down, and also why I think this is a fake, you may want to see this thread (by me) about what these fakes look like when taken apart.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/some-fake-dooney-de-constructions-753809.html


----------



## mrsmaintenance

Can someone tell if this bag's legit? I hope she's real cuz she's cute:


----------



## megumiokaya

Item: Dooney & Bourke Large Tassel Top-Zip Tote (Pink)
Seller: southbeachbiz
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/400303490110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: Dooney & Bourke 
Seller: javeloria
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/110896173213...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2701wt_1190

Feedback is highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## the_forehead

//edit:  nevermind.  someone bin'd it


----------



## dorothygail101

so what's the final answer? i feel i have read some of the qvc lines have silver and thats still authentic and i have read it is always fake if it's in silver, i defer to the experts...what's the verdict? thanks!


----------



## sheila_c

dorothygail101 said:


> so what's the final answer? i feel i have read some of the qvc lines have silver and thats still authentic and i have read it is always fake if it's in silver, i defer to the experts...what's the verdict? thanks!



Not an expert, but I love Dooney. I googled and found a QVC thread which mentioned the Alto and Amazon lines have silver hardware. I didn't see the Alto did on dooney.com, but it looks like a lot of the Amazon line has silver hardware:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=45955

Hopefully, an expert will pop in with additional information.


----------



## novy1984

dooney and bourke hobo has been my first designer and I am happy with it. it has been 4 years now and i am still using it.  the other dooney and bourke bags that they are offering now pretty heavy-- without anything inside ... i have to look for a lighter one...


----------



## mrsmaintenance

mrsmaintenance said:


> Can someone tell if this bag's legit? I hope she's real cuz she's cute:


 Bumping my request for authentication on this bag....thank you...


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Seller says they're "Doody and Bourke!" 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c284126f4


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

I found two leather bracelets, look like "maybe" made from an old croco bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Pink-Braided-Leather-Bracelet-Authentic-Italy-/390432877183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae79cea7f
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Pink-Alligator-Embossed-Leather-Bracelet-Authentic-Italy-/390432878094?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae79cee0e


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

relax159 said:


> I found this in a local consignment store being sold as genuine dooney & bourke It looks fake to me but I really can't tell and don't want to confront them if it is real. It is possible that this bag is an old one that came from an estate, that was never used. Can you tell?


 My humble opinion is it might be fake because of the interior. From the pictures it looks like a nylon/shiny plastic. If memory serves, the bags from that style should have the pink canvas/fabric lining or at least a high quality fabric lining of some kind. The interior just look cheap, but that could be just the pictures. I have looked at hundreds of bags, guides and forums over the last few months, so please take my word with a grain of salt. One thing I can say for sure, a true Dooney says "Quality!".


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

relax159 said:


> this bag has been relisted here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...ps=63&clkid=9000969388414252009#ht_500wt_1413


 
Since there's no pictures of the inside I can't be sure. But the outside looks exactly like an authentic I have personally, don't know the name, but it's in the mini category. Same design, colors and everything. Those tight knit seams also show a sign of quality. But....I'm NOT an expert, just read a few eBay guides and forums like this one.


----------



## Jezeble

A friend bought several bags from this seller on eBay. This one in particular looks suspicious to me.I looked at the new ones on the D&B site and that particular bag has a pink lining and the logo plate on the front is at the top and not at the bottom as on her bag. Also, the logo has the customary duck on it on the new bag, on her bag it is a plate that just says "Dooney & Bourke 1975. The thing is, her bag looks, feel and smells right. It's hard to tell.

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...8189&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## akbidwell

This is my first post.  I apologize if I'm not doing this right!  I purchased this bag at a yard sale and I have done a bunch of research on authentic bags and I'm still not sure....  Any help is appreciated!  

http://s/\1065.photobucket.com/albums/u387/akbidwell/


----------



## denton

akbidwell said:


> This is my first post.  I apologize if I'm not doing this right!  I purchased this bag at a yard sale and I have done a bunch of research on authentic bags and I'm still not sure....  Any help is appreciated!
> www.photobucket.com/albums/u387/akbidwell/



Inside photos would be useful. Any tags? 

Also your link was not right, I fixed it here.


----------



## Jezeble

Jezeble said:


> A friend bought several bags from this seller on eBay. This one in particular looks suspicious to me.I looked at the new ones on the D&B site and that particular bag has a pink lining and the logo plate on the front is at the top and not at the bottom as on her bag. Also, the logo has the customary duck on it on the new bag, on her bag it is a plate that just says "Dooney & Bourke 1975. The thing is, her bag looks, feel and smells right. It's hard to tell.
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...8189&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


Sorry for not posting in the correct format. Here it is: 

Item: Dooney and Bourke Leather Satchel
Listing number: 130707021009
Seller: saintgirlpoodles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13070702100...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4860wt_1163


----------



## akbidwell

denton said:


> Inside photos would be useful. Any tags?
> 
> Also your link was not right, I fixed it here.


Thanks!  The only thing inside is a "made in china" tag.  There is not Dooney and Bourke tag.  I'm suspect because of the side stitching that attaches the strap.  I figured on a real bag it would be brass fasteners and not stitching.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jezeble said:


> A friend bought several bags from this seller on eBay. This one in particular looks suspicious to me.I looked at the new ones on the D&B site and that particular bag has a pink lining and the logo plate on the front is at the top and not at the bottom as on her bag. Also, the logo has the customary duck on it on the new bag, on her bag it is a plate that just says "Dooney & Bourke 1975. The thing is, her bag looks, feel and smells right. It's hard to tell.
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...8189&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0





Jezeble said:


> Sorry for not posting in the correct format. Here it is:
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 130707021009
> Seller: saintgirlpoodles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13070702100...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4860wt_1163


The bag in the listing looks fine. The newer version of the pocket satchel has a duck plaque near the top of the front. 

The older/previous version has a D&B 1975 plaque near the bottom.

Here are a couple of other listings of the same bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c7359e0b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4845d0c3df


----------



## Jezeble

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the listing looks fine. The newer version of the pocket satchel has a duck plaque near the top of the front.
> 
> The older/previous version has a D&B 1975 plaque near the bottom.
> 
> Here are a couple of other listings of the same bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c7359e0b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4845d0c3df



Thank you BB! I am happy to be wrong in this case, since I had planned on purchasing bags from this seller too. Your contributions on these forums are invaluable, and I sincerely appreciate all of your input.


----------



## dorothygail101

Hello, 
I was wondering if I should purchase this Dooney. It has silver hardware and I know I have heard before that Dooney's only have gold hardware. 
Thanks!!


----------



## dorothygail101

I am wanting to purchase this bag but I am unaware of its authenticity. If someone could help me I would really appreciate it. Thank you!!


----------



## dorothygail101

Could someone please help me authenticate this light weight Dooney? I am a little afraid of it because of the weight (very light weight) and the fact that it does not have feet. Thank you so much!


----------



## Myblackbag

dorothygail101 said:


> I am wanting to purchase this bag but I am unaware of its authenticity. If someone could help me I would really appreciate it. Thank you!!



This bag looks good to me.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ReBaggin

Here are links to pictures of a handbag and an organizer I bought off of Ebay I think about 15 years ago. (Ebay was started in 1995, if you are checking my math.....  ) 

I was going to sell them as a set on Ebay, but as I look for comps, I have seen remarks that Dooney and Bourke never made braided trim such as are on these two items. They are made really well. They are definitely leather. There are no labels on the inside of the purse. The interior parts of the planner appear to be made of vinyl. (That's probably a tip-off, huh?) 

So what do you think?
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCJvdxcW46aDthQE#5759261134658327074
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCJvdxcW46aDthQE#5759261132678562050
https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCJvdxcW46aDthQE#5759261148936516210

I will not sell fakes. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

ReBaggin said:


> Here are links to pictures of a handbag and an organizer I bought off of Ebay I think about 15 years ago. (Ebay was started in 1995, if you are checking my math.....  )
> 
> I was going to sell them as a set on Ebay, but as I look for comps, I have seen remarks that Dooney and Bourke never made braided trim such as are on these two items. They are made really well. They are definitely leather. There are no labels on the inside of the purse. The interior parts of the planner appear to be made of vinyl. (That's probably a tip-off, huh?)
> 
> So what do you think?
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCJvdxcW46aDthQE#5759261134658327074
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCJvdxcW46aDthQE#5759261132678562050
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100909...key=Gv1sRgCJvdxcW46aDthQE#5759261148936516210
> 
> I will not sell fakes. Thanks for your help.


I'm sorry but both are fake.


----------



## ReBaggin

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but both are fake.



Ah well. I thought I was so special back in the day when I carried them. At least I got THAT our of them.


----------



## denton

Pls authenticate this bag:

Item: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Dark Burgundy Alligator Shoulder Messenger Bag Excellent

Listing Number: 80705357

Seller: trycomp-fashion

Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vin...tor-Shoulder-Messenger-Bag-Excellent/80705357

Thanks!!!


----------



## valyne

Item: 160835002444
Listing number: 
Seller: *vanalyne* ( *Feedback Score Of* 582q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconPurpleStar_25x25.gif) 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160835002444?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
Comments: Not sure if the link above will work, because this is my own listing. I know the bag to be autentic. I bought it myself...but, a buyer who is interested in it doesn't believe me and needs assurance. Any verification opinions are welcome. It's a black AWL medium Mary Hobo. Serial Number: K8389348. Thank you for your help.

http://www.vanalyneboxers.com/DB-Hobo1.jpg
http://www.vanalyneboxers.com/DB-Hobo2.5.jpg
http://www.vanalyneboxers.com/DB-Hobo11.jpg
http://www.vanalyneboxers.com/DB-Hobo8.jpg


----------



## calleigh

Item: *DOONEY& BOURKE- HANDTASCHE - ZEBRA CHIARA BAG MEDIUM*
Listing number: 320915355166
Seller: *chester110931*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320915355166
Comments: Is "Chiara" the correct bag's name?


----------



## BeenBurned

calleigh said:


> Item: *DOONEY& BOURKE- HANDTASCHE - ZEBRA CHIARA BAG MEDIUM*
> Listing number: 320915355166
> Seller: *chester110931*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320915355166
> Comments: Is "Chiara" the correct bag's name?


The bag is fake. Please report.


----------



## calleigh

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake. Please report.



Are you sure? Can you please explain why it is a fake?

I think the seller would say I'm lying etc.


----------



## valyne

calleigh said:


> Are you sure? Can you please explain why it is a fake?
> 
> I think the seller would say I'm lying etc.


 

My guess is that the lining is a dead give away. But, I wanted to be able to give you more than my opinion, so I looked it up.

This explains the lining:
http://www.ehow.com/how_5755450_spot-dooney-_amp_-bourke-purses.html

1
Look inside the bag for the signature Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather. This leather lining is usually a tawny brown color, but may be black if the bag itself is that shade. If not leather, the inside will be lined with canvas, but never vinyl, polyester or cheaper materials.


----------



## calleigh

valyne said:


> My guess is that the lining is a dead give away. But, I wanted to be able to give you more than my opinion, so I looked it up.



that means: the lining is beige and therefore it is a fake?

what about other "signs of a fake"? 
I would prefer to have some more info when I contact the seller concerning this bag...


----------



## MarneeB

calleigh said:


> Are you sure? Can you please explain why it is a fake?
> 
> I think the seller would say I'm lying etc.


 

I'm sure BeenBurned will get back with you but I just wanted to tell you that she knows her stuff. BeenBurned has taught me a lot and would never tell you one way or the other unless she was 100% certain. We are very lucky to have her on this forum. Her word is good enough for me. 

ETA: the seller may know it's fake and you may not need to 'prove' it to them. Good luck!


----------



## denton

calleigh said:


> that means: the lining is beige and therefore it is a fake?
> 
> what about other "signs of a fake"?
> I would prefer to have some more info when I contact the seller concerning this bag...



Other authenticators will point out that they don't like to divulge all the reasons publicly. Not only are us nice people reading them, so are the fakers. By disclosing the fine points, the fakers get better.


----------



## valyne

calleigh said:


> Are you sure? Can you please explain why it is a fake?
> 
> I think the seller would say I'm lying etc.


 


calleigh said:


> that means: the lining is beige and therefore it is a fake?
> 
> what about other "signs of a fake"?
> I would prefer to have some more info when I contact the seller concerning this bag...


 
 I agree with MarneeB. BeenBurned has a lot of experience. 
What is meant about the lining is that be DB doesn't do DB signature polyester linings in their bags. 

Below is a quote from BeenBurned on a previous question reguarding the DB signature lining:


Originally Posted by *brattinella* 

 hi! can't tell real from fake dooneys. need help, please. 
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...id=p2759.l1259 

"Fake. Dooney has never used signature fabric lining."
It can be found on this page:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...rke-please-use-format-post-1-a-118342-75.html

Hope this helps, until she or someone can get back to you on other possible tells.


----------



## CluelessInWA

http://www.listia.com/auction/512079...uthentic-low-3

bubulahj is the seller ( has a low GIN) 

The stitching looks kinda sloppy on the bottom, is this authentic?

I am so hoping you all will help me keeping my fingers and toes crosseed

thanks in advance...


----------



## Rowaters1022

I am looking at a black Dooney purse at a flea market.  It's in great condition.  It an older Dooney I think!   The number sewn on the inside is k8865634.  It has a multi colored zipper.  It looks very real.  Can you tell me if it's is?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## calleigh

denton said:


> Other authenticators will point out that they don't like to divulge all the reasons publicly. Not only are us nice people reading them, so are the fakers. By disclosing the fine points, the fakers get better.



on the one hand I understand this, on the other hand I think, for beginners (like me) it would be great when experts give a few hints about the obvious. I don't ask for the secret signs of a fake, but it is easier to talk with the seller when I know e.g. th lining is completely wrong. 

thanks to all, who posted some info about DB and all these guides I bookmarked for later reading. 

OT: is anywhere in TPF a thread concerning "I want to cancel a transaction because of a fake item. seller denied and filed an unpaid item which closed with a bad mark I did not want to accept because item is fake"?


----------



## sheila_c

calleigh said:


> OT: is anywhere in TPF a thread concerning "I want to cancel a transaction because of a fake item. seller denied and filed an unpaid item which closed with a bad mark I did not want to accept because item is fake"?



Try posting in the eBay forum here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## CluelessInWA

Hello, I have a dooney I would like your opinion on


http://www.listia.com/auction/5099970-l-k-authentic-dooney-and-bourke-wallet

Seller:  natalie062778


----------



## Rarity

I'm sorry for only having this 1 (bad) picture but I'm having problems with my camera. 
Obviously, I'll post more pictures if you need them. I'm hoping the one will be enough, though. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:   Dooney,Fossil,Amanda Smith,Enzo,Ganson,Ruimacci,Tods,Paradso13 Super Handbag Lot

Listing number:  310411602014
Seller:   *clicknshopbiz*
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/310411602014?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Comments:   I am thinking of bidding on this lot tonight.  Could you please check out the Dooney for me.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
I'm hoping the 1 picture is enough, but if not please let me know. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## denton

Not an authenticator but as someone who has bought his share of fake Dooneys I would say that it is not easy to bless a bag without clear photos of the inside and any labels and tags therein. Also a photo of the back and bottom.


----------



## Rarity

denton said:


> Not an authenticator but as someone who has bought his share of fake Dooneys I would say that it is not easy to bless a bag without clear photos of the inside and any labels and tags therein. Also a photo of the back and bottom.



Yeah, I'm sure you're right. I'm trying to take as few picture as I can with my phone. (Long story.) 

I'll repost with more pics. 

Thanks.....


----------



## Rarity

Here are my pics. 
If you need more, just let me know. 
And thanks in advance.


----------



## katev

Item: D&B Signature Shoulder Bag (China, circa ?)
Seller: Goodwill $5
Dimensions: 6.5" tall, 11" wide, 4" deep

Comments: Please give an opinion about authenticity and any additional information you may have about the bag. I will post pics of the cloth tags with the next message, thank you!


----------



## katev

More pics of the little coated canvas sig bag, thanks again!


----------



## GracieG

I've just bought this, and I'm starting to think it's a fake :shame:

I have a few D&B and this just doesn't look right. I haven't received it yet, but I'm fearing the worst.

I stupidly bought it in a rush, without making basic checks and in the cold light of day, I think it's a dud.



















Any glimmer of hope? or is it as I fear?


----------



## dorothygail101

thanks so much! it just feels so heavy and rigid, even for an all weather leather


----------



## dorothygail101

this wallet is really old i think, but is it real, dont want to carry a fake...yuck!! thanks!!  i only paid five dollars for it, but hoping it is real!


----------



## dorothygail101

ugh i told her not to lol, but she did a flea market buy, is it authentic? thanks thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## tinkermermaid

Hi all,

I bought this purse impulsively at an ARC today (I figured even if it was a fake I was giving money to a good cause and I had a great bag for traveling and it wouldn't be a big deal if I lost it).  

I believe it is a Champsac similar to this one:  http://shoppingberg.com/dooney-bourke-champsac-brown-tan-leather-handbag-1534.html

It has the leather label on the inside, the Dooney and Bourke, Inc tag with number on the inside, all the stitching is the same color and according to the link I listed, the lining is a pink/white which is consistent with this purse.  I am leaning towards the fact it is real, but my concerns are:

The logo on the front of the purse doesn't look right.  I think maybe the enamel (it looks like there was a leopard print enamel that is supposed to be in the metal part) may have fell out?  The purse looks brand new, so I am not sure how this could have happened if it is real.

The way the leather strap holders are sewn together doesn't seem that high of a quality stitching?  I am not sure, my other dooney is a lot smaller.

I cannot find any images of this style of purse in White...so that is a bit of a red flag.

The number on the tag starts with a J and according to some websites, if the purse was assembled in China (so this one says) it should start with an H.  I find that hard to believe since I do have a real dooney I purchased from a department store and its number begins with a K.

Maybe you ladies can help me?  I only paid $10 so it's not such a loss if it is a fake.

I am using safari, so I cannot upload my photos for some reason...I have posted them here:

http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3131827833.html


&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532; &#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;


----------



## dorothygail101

Myblackbag said:


> This bag looks good to me.


thank you thank you so much!!


----------



## Want Real Purse

Dooney & Bourkes initial IT introduction had 2 shots of Mischa Barton holding bags.  I'm trying to ID the the smaller one with 2 buckles on each side.  Anyone know what it's name was?  Then, maybe I can start finding if it's real. 

Thanks


----------



## sherid590

I purchased this purse on Ebay and then started to wonder if it is real. I've always purchased my Dooney's directly from D & B or from a major department store.

Item:  NWOT Dooney & Bourke Tan Fabric/Leather trim hobo bag
Listing number:251098344341
Seller: carson8210
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251098344341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments:


----------



## sherid590

I purchased this purse on Ebay and then started to wonder if it is real.  I've always purchased my Dooney's directly from D & B or from a  major department store.

Item:  NWOT Dooney & Bourke Tan Fabric/Leather trim hobo bag
 Listing number:251098344341
 Seller: carson8210
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251098344341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
 Comments:


----------



## GracieG

GracieG said:


> I've just bought this, and I'm starting to think it's a fake :shame:
> 
> I have a few D&B and this just doesn't look right. I haven't received it yet, but I'm fearing the worst.
> 
> I stupidly bought it in a rush, without making basic checks and in the cold light of day, I think it's a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any glimmer of hope? or is it as I fear?


 

Well it's turned up this morning and it is sooooooooooooooooooo fake. A sobering lesson to look before you leap. The quality is baaaaaad, the stiching is abysmal and I see what folk mean when they say its kind of stiff and not pliable as real D&Bs. Lesson learned.


----------



## sari1014

Red Dooney and Bourke AWL bag purchased from ebay.
Seller: faithfully_bedazzledjewelry01


http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


I think it is not the real thing. But when I emailed the seller who is  a top seller, she gave me a long email saying that I should read the fine line regarding the bag during listing. Does anybody have this same DB style?


----------



## Want Real Purse

Here's the picture of Mischa Barton holding a Dooney & Bourke IT bag.  Anyone know exactly what this bag is called?  I bought one at a thrift store and I cannot find the name of the bag.  Anyone know?  Thanks

Mariel

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=misc...w=206&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:72


----------



## sari1014

It looks lovely if it's real. The fob which was hanging on the bag does not look like real leather. The stitches were so yellow. I fear like this is the same as the beautiful red DB awl which I purchased from ebay. I posted photos of my bag hoping that somebody will be able to recognize it's authenticity but now that I see your fob, stitches and zipper style my hope is non existent to gone.


----------



## NCBDTeam

I don't know a lot about Dooney and Bourke but came across these for a good price, can someone authenticate please? 

Bucket Bag would be my guess on style...








Not sure what this is, here is the back...










The serial number on the back is J073047


----------



## NCBDTeam

Here is the second one, it's an All Weather Leather but it looks very wrong to me, no dooney Bourke stamp in rivets, long strap is 2tone...zipper is very cheap, not to mention the cheap china tag but here are photos










Here the duck has no eye although it looks like it may have had one at sometime...also, no space between the bill and body...


----------



## NCBDTeam

Want Real Purse said:
			
		

> Here's the picture of Mischa Barton holding a Dooney & Bourke IT bag.  Anyone know exactly what this bag is called?  I bought one at a thrift store and I cannot find the name of the bag.  Anyone know?  Thanks
> 
> Mariel
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=mischa+barton+the+it+bag+dooney&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHNU_enUS336US336&biw=1280&bih=685&tbm=isch&tbnid=cSPu6MSRr5_1xM:&imgrefurl=http://www.yenra.com/handbags/&docid=jVtuDd-X0AntyM&itg=1&imgurl=http://www.yenra.com/handbags/it-bag.jpg&w=400&h=250&ei=vDL_T6_9Doig8gTuu7D9Bg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=181&vpy=168&dur=8785&hovh=177&hovw=284&tx=42&ty=197&sig=104494044417175191383&page=1&tbnh=129&tbnw=206&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:72



I can't see the whole picture but I THINK it's a "signature tassel tote" don't quote me, I'm not super knowledgable with DB but that my guess  
I would wait for a final word from an authenticator


----------



## akbidwell

Hello!  Can someone authenticate this for me?  I bought this at a yard sale for 50 cents, so if it's not real, I won't be out much, but if it is real I am so excited!!!!  I have researched and researched Dooney and Bourkes and I go back and forth on this bag.  There is no tag inside except for the "made in China" tag.
Thanks for all your help!!

Item name: Unknown
Link: none
Yard sale

http://photobucket.com/akbidwell

I hope this link works. If not, let me know!!  Again, thanks!!


----------



## sheila_c

Want Real Purse said:


> Here's the picture of Mischa Barton holding a Dooney & Bourke IT bag.  Anyone know exactly what this bag is called?  I bought one at a thrift store and I cannot find the name of the bag.  Anyone know?  Thanks
> 
> Mariel
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=misc...w=206&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:72



Looks like the Buckle Satchel:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=18678


----------



## Want Real Purse

Thank you so much for your time in IDing the Small Doctor's Satchel.  I love this site


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## missy_g

Item: 	Dooney and Bourke Logo Wristlet [Lightly Used]
Item #:130728027133
Seller:skicheri
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/13072802713...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

I love this DB print.  I have a bag that I've had for years that I just can't stop using because I love the bag and the print so much.  I have always wanted accessories and came across this (I'm having a baby and I wanted to downsize and just carry wristlets).  Anyway I bid $8 on this thinking I was going to get outbid and I ended up winning.  After looking at the pics, it looks alright but I was worried about the trim.  Does Dooney have breaks in their trim?  I know other brands don't.  It just threw me off.  I can post more pics when I receive the item as well.


----------



## denton

sari1014 said:


> Red Dooney and Bourke AWL bag purchased from ebay.
> Seller: faithfully_bedazzledjewelry01



Hi, I'm not an authenticator but I have a couple of this style bag. I've never seen this with a lining. That makes me very suspicious.


----------



## denton

NCBDTeam said:


> Here is the second one, it's an All Weather Leather but it looks very wrong to me, no dooney Bourke stamp in rivets, long strap is 2tone...zipper is very cheap, not to mention the cheap china tag but here are photos



Not an authenticator but have a few of these bags. AFAIK AWL was never made in China. THe inside is not right either.


----------



## NCBDTeam

denton said:
			
		

> Not an authenticator but have a few of these bags. AFAIK AWL was never made in China. THe inside is not right either.



That was my thought too...any insight on the bucket bag?


----------



## sari1014

denton said:


> Hi, I'm not an authenticator but I have a couple of this style bag. I've never seen this with a lining. That makes me very suspicious.


 
Thanks. I already had my suspicion the second I opened the package and saw the bag.  I'm glad I did not pay a lot for this. It could be worse.


----------



## sari1014

NCBDTeam said:


> I don't know a lot about Dooney and Bourke but came across these for a good price, can someone authenticate please?
> 
> Bucket Bag would be my guess on style...
> View attachment 1793734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793736
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is, here is the back...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793748
> 
> 
> The serial number on the back is J073047


 

I have not seen this DB style but on the otherhand I have not been a huge fan of DB until lately when I got interested in the AWL vintage. I hope this gets the seal of authenticity.


----------



## akbidwell

I guess all the authenticators are on vacation?


----------



## Myblackbag

NCBDTeam said:


> Here is the second one, it's an All Weather Leather but it looks very wrong to me, no dooney Bourke stamp in rivets, long strap is 2tone...zipper is very cheap, not to mention the cheap china tag but here are photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793751
> 
> 
> Here the duck has no eye although it looks like it may have had one at sometime...also, no space between the bill and body...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793759



This bag is fake.


----------



## Myblackbag

dorothygail101 said:


> ugh i told her not to lol, but she did a flea market buy, is it authentic? thanks thanks



This bag is real.


----------



## Myblackbag

sari1014 said:


> Red Dooney and Bourke AWL bag purchased from ebay.
> Seller: faithfully_bedazzledjewelry01
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910619507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> 
> I think it is not the real thing. But when I emailed the seller who is  a top seller, she gave me a long email saying that I should read the fine line regarding the bag during listing. Does anybody have this same DB style?



Yes, this bag is fake.


----------



## Myblackbag

akbidwell said:


> Hello!  Can someone authenticate this for me?  I bought this at a yard sale for 50 cents, so if it's not real, I won't be out much, but if it is real I am so excited!!!!  I have researched and researched Dooney and Bourkes and I go back and forth on this bag.  There is no tag inside except for the "made in China" tag.
> Thanks for all your help!!
> 
> Item name: Unknown
> Link: none
> Yard sale
> 
> http://photobucket.com/akbidwell
> 
> I hope this link works. If not, let me know!!  Again, thanks!!



This bag is fake.


----------



## Myblackbag

dorothygail101 said:


> this wallet is really old i think, but is it real, dont want to carry a fake...yuck!! thanks!!  i only paid five dollars for it, but hoping it is real!



This wallet is real.


----------



## Myblackbag

dorothygail101 said:


> thanks so much! it just feels so heavy and rigid, even for an all weather leather



This bag is fake.


----------



## Myblackbag

Rarity said:


> I'm sorry for only having this 1 (bad) picture but I'm having problems with my camera.
> Obviously, I'll post more pictures if you need them. I'm hoping the one will be enough, though.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Need more pics.


----------



## Myblackbag

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping the 1 picture is enough, but if not please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks good.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Myblackbag

katev said:


> More pics of the little coated canvas sig bag, thanks again!



This bag is real.


----------



## NCBDTeam

sari1014 said:
			
		

> I have not seen this DB style but on the otherhand I have not been a huge fan of DB until lately when I got interested in the AWL vintage. I hope this gets the seal of authenticity.



Thanks! So do I!!! I have seen other bags this Style, just never this print... And I can't find it by the #


----------



## katev

Myblackbag said:


> This bag is real.


 
thank you!


----------



## sari1014

Thank you. I used the bag for the first time in a conference and I got tons of compliments. I felt so bad because I have not told that it is not the real thing. This is the first DB I purchased  on ebay.


----------



## sari1014

katev said:


> More pics of the little coated canvas sig bag, thanks again!


Lovely DB and for that price, I envy you big time! With my first DB purchased from ebay from a TOP SELLER happens to be a beautiful fake. I paid $44.


----------



## katev

sari1014 said:


> Lovely DB and for that price, I envy you big time! With my first DB purchased from ebay from a TOP SELLER happens to be a beautiful fake. I paid $44.


 
Wow, $44 for a fake! Can you get your money back?

Thanks, I couldn't resist that bag for $5 and it is in pretty good shape. The only problem is that it has yellowed. I know that it is not possible to restore yellowed bags to their original appearance, but I was wondering if anyone has suggestions for making it a little bit brighter, here are the pics, thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-184.html#post22338963

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-184.html#post22338972


----------



## sari1014

It's a travesty. When I emailed her  to return the bag she said they have no return policy and that I have "buyers remorse." She said that I should have read the tem description carefully. I've read it several times none which stated "replica", "copy" or look alike. Description was phrased deceptively. Can I complain to ebay do you know?


----------



## sari1014

This is the 2nd bag I won from ebay. First was a fake (which I won for $31 + ship $13).  It was unfortunate that I have not been a member of this awesome forum before this happened.  Got interested in vintage AWL DB recently.  Here are the photos. (tried to attach my own but unable to)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110908562073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## akbidwell

denton said:


> Inside photos would be useful. Any tags?
> 
> Also your link was not right, I fixed it here.




Oh man, I can't figure out how to get the pictures right!  The only tag says made in China.


----------



## akbidwell

akbidwell said:


> Oh man, I can't figure out how to get the pictures right!  The only tag says made in China.



Guess it's a fake, thanks!


----------



## akbidwell

denton said:


> Inside photos would be useful. Any tags?
> 
> Also your link was not right, I fixed it here.



Myblackbag advised it was fake, thanks!


----------



## Rarity

Myblackbag said:


> Looks good.



Thank you!


----------



## sari1014

Myblackbag said:


> Yes, this bag is fake.


 

Thank you.


----------



## katev

sari1014 said:


> It's a travesty. When I emailed her to return the bag she said they have no return policy and that I have "buyers remorse." She said that I should have read the tem description carefully. I've read it several times none which stated "replica", "copy" or look alike. Description was phrased deceptively. Can I complain to ebay do you know?


 
It is an illegal copyright violation to sell fake bags and replicas. Yes, I think you should file a dispute with ebay or paypal. You might check out the TPF ebay thread for more information. Good luck!


----------



## sari1014

katev said:


> It is an illegal copyright violation to sell fake bags and replicas. Yes, I think you should file a dispute with ebay or paypal. You might check out the TPF ebay thread for more information. Good luck!


 
Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dorothygail101

Myblackbag said:


> This bag is fake.


 yeah i kind of thought, and an ugly fake at that, thank you!


----------



## dorothygail101

Myblackbag said:


> This wallet is real.


 thank you so much for your time!


----------



## dorothygail101

Myblackbag said:


> This bag is real.


wow thats a first lol! finally a flea market buy that was real, yeahhh! thank you!!


----------



## chanelsurfer66

is this bag authentic, it was a gift from my sister, thanks


----------



## chanelsurfer66

another gift from my sister, is this real? thank you so much!


----------



## dorothygail101

there is not the normal serial number but inside the made in china tag there is a number in it but it was hard to photograph
thank you so much for your insight!


----------



## maple70

Hi,  Thanks in advance.   Is this an authentic Dooney & Bourke?


----------



## chanelsurfer66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251108280922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

251108280922 is the item number
quoelf2010 is the seller
thanks so much!! i have a bag like this one too, do we both have fakes? oh no!!


----------



## NCBDTeam

I think my post may have been lost in the shuffle, authentication would be greatly appreciated 


NCBDTeam said:


> I don't know a lot about Dooney and Bourke but came across these for a good price, can someone authenticate please?
> 
> Bucket Bag would be my guess on style...
> View attachment 1793734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793736
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is, here is the back...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793748
> 
> 
> The serial number on the back is J073047


----------



## Antesfan

Item: Dooney & Bourke Signature Shoulder bag Purse Handbag~Canvas & Leather Trim ~Taupe
Listing number: 190701515720
Seller: myjeansandbags
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...vas-Leather-Taupe-/190701515720#ht_1379wt_714
Comments: would someone take a look at this for me please. I will admit I was pulled in for some reason but I ignored my own inner voice. I have a few Dooney bags I bought from the store so I thought I knew what I was looking at yet when I received it, my first thought was "uh-oh."  The bottom side leather with the knots has a dark almost maroon stain on the edging that looks painted. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rarity

Thank you very much!


----------



## Rarity

If you need more pictures, please let me know. Any info on style name would be appreciated.
And thank you very much in advance!


----------



## sari1014

Hi! Got burned from my ist DB bag which I purchased from ebay. I'm hoping this bag is the real thing. I was told that it's vintage, authentic DB. Thank you.


----------



## Rarity

Wonder where the Dooney authenticators are?


----------



## mskelli

Hi guys, I recently got this bag at Goodwill for just $3.99! I don't know if it's real, so I'm checking on here. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures, I have no idea where my camera is lol
I can take more pictures if needed


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## denton

Rarity said:


> Wonder where the Dooney authenticators are?



I think some of the authenticators are busy with personal problems that stem from doing this work on this site. 

Having said that, I know just a tiny bit about AWL. I would bet twenty bux that your bag is authentic. It's known as a 'Carrier Shoulder Bag'.


----------



## Rarity

denton said:


> I think some of the authenticators are busy with personal problems that stem from doing this work on this site.
> 
> Having said that, I know just a tiny bit about AWL. I would bet twenty bux that your bag is authentic. It's known as a 'Carrier Shoulder Bag'.



Oh no. Now I feel bad. I hope it's nothing serious. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## staxxx

Hi please aauthenticate this Alexander Wang neoprene Rocco Please

eBay name Drmami224
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-W..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20a3d7b8#ht_500wt_922


----------



## staxxx

Please authenticate this 

Item- Alexander Wang neoprene Rocco 
.Item number: 180936234936
eBay username- drmami224
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-W..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20a3d7b8#ht_500wt_922


----------



## denton

staxxx said:


> Please authenticate this
> 
> Item- Alexander Wang neoprene Rocco
> .Item number: 180936234936
> eBay username- drmami224
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-W..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a20a3d7b8#ht_500wt_922



This is the Dooney forum, I think you are in the wrong place.


----------



## DarrellJK

I'm not too well versed in older dooneys so if someone could help me I'd appreciate it. Feel free to let me know if more pics are needed. Thanks!

Here's the link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj567/DarrellJK/


----------



## Dillen

chanelsurfer66 said:


> another gift from my sister, is this real? thank you so much!


Good to go! They are authentic!


----------



## Dillen

mskelli said:


> Hi guys, I recently got this bag at Goodwill for just $3.99! I don't know if it's real, so I'm checking on here. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures, I have no idea where my camera is lol
> I can take more pictures if needed


Real


----------



## Dillen

DarrellJK said:


> I'm not too well versed in older dooneys so if someone could help me I'd appreciate it. Feel free to let me know if more pics are needed. Thanks!
> 
> Here's the link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj567/DarrellJK/


Not sure about this one. In some places it looks authentic, in others the leather looks like plastic. I am usually well versed in Dooney & Bourke and this one has me stumped.


----------



## DarrellJK

Dillen said:


> Not sure about this one. In some places it looks authentic, in others the leather looks like plastic. I am usually well versed in Dooney & Bourke and this one has me stumped.




Hmm would more pictures help any?
I appreciate the time you've given me.


----------



## Dillen

maple70 said:


> Hi,  Thanks in advance.   Is this an authentic Dooney & Bourke?


]Real


----------



## Dillen

DarrellJK said:


> Hmm would more pictures help any?
> I appreciate the time you've given me.


Please do. I need more interior pictures especially around the seams. Remember Dooney & bourke stitching is top notcth. There will never be unfinished seams.


----------



## Dillen

sari1014 said:


> Hi! Got burned from my ist DB bag which I purchased from ebay. I'm hoping this bag is the real thing. I was told that it's vintage, authentic DB. Thank you.


Can you take a picture of the bottom? I would like to see the feet.

If it has no feet, what are the dimensions?

The name of this particular bag is *Zip Top*.


----------



## mskelli

Dillen said:


> Real



Thanks! I love when my bargain finds are real.


----------



## DarrellJK

Dillen said:


> Please do. I need more interior pictures especially around the seams. Remember Dooney & bourke stitching is top notcth. There will never be unfinished seams.




Added some more pictures. Please let me know if they are insufficient. Again thank you for your time =]


Link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj567/DarrellJK/


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Dillen

DarrellJK said:


> Added some more pictures. Please let me know if they are insufficient. Again thank you for your time =]
> 
> 
> Link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj567/DarrellJK/


Thanks. Its looking more authentic, but a picture of the tag would be helpful.

The feature that is sending me the most red flags is the zipper pull.


----------



## mari1216

Hi I need to know if this is an authentic kate spade.. I think it was from 2005-2006.

http://market.swap.com/haves/small-purse-i-think-its-kate-spade-mcm_1216-770145/

Please advise ASAP. Thanks =)


----------



## sheila_c

mari1216 said:


> Hi I need to know if this is an authentic kate spade.. I think it was from 2005-2006.
> 
> http://market.swap.com/haves/small-purse-i-think-its-kate-spade-mcm_1216-770145/
> 
> Please advise ASAP. Thanks =)



Hi, Mari. You need to repost this in the Kate Spade authentication thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419.html


----------



## Myblackbag

DarrellJK said:


> I'm not too well versed in older dooneys so if someone could help me I'd appreciate it. Feel free to let me know if more pics are needed. Thanks!
> 
> Here's the link: http://s1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj567/DarrellJK/



This bag is fake.


----------



## Farfetch Biondi

You farfectch should be more responsible to customer as I have an evident in the photo
You take advantage from customer....and do not keep your word as you said you will give me a full refund or replacement with the new item. If you were me will you use this clutch please take a closer look. 

I did post the photo on the farfetch facebook it seem that you choose to show public only the sweet comments but do not let the world know that you take advantage from customer.

://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-envelope-clutch-item-10222028.aspx

This shop sale defective item please careful.


----------



## sheila_c

Farfetch Biondi said:


> You farfectch should be more responsible to customer as I have an evident in the photo
> You take advantage from customer....and do not keep your word as you said you will give me a full refund or replacement with the new item. If you were me will you use this clutch please take a closer look.
> 
> I did post the photo on the farfetch facebook it seem that you choose to show public only the sweet comments but do not let the world know that you take advantage from customer.
> 
> ://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/yves-saint-laurent-envelope-clutch-item-10222028.aspx
> 
> This shop sale defective item please careful.



Hi, Farfetch Biondi. You are posting in the wrong thread. 

If you want to authenticate your YSL, go here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...please-read-rules-use-format-post-534837.html

If you bought a fake and need advice, go here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


----------



## Dillen

Myblackbag said:


> This bag is fake.


I thought so. Thanks, I was having a hard time with that one, but was leaning toward fake.


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please authenticate this Dooney for me? Thank you so much...


----------



## Rarity

If you need more pictures, please let me know. 

And thank you.


----------



## Nivahra

Hello, I'm from Germany and I really hope I make all right!

Please tell me, if the following bag is an original or a fake

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320957749109...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10312wt_1132


Inside is a strap for the key, I've seen other pictures of this strap and it was always a leather one, but this is not. 

Please give me a fast answer, I would be very thankfull because I'm looking for this bag so long, but I'm afraid og buying a fake.

I hope you understand my bad english, thank you very much!


----------



## AshTx.1

Please Authenticate!
Item: Dooney and Bourke Dillen Satchel
Listing number: 320959439550
Seller: pepsinatey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...550?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abaac62be


----------



## chanelsurfer66

Dillen said:


> Good to go! They are authentic!


 oh thank you so very much!!


----------



## Dommysmommy

Hello! I was wondering if I could get authentication help with this bag.

Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
Link (if available): N/A

The interior is red, though may appear pinkish in the photos.

TIA for any help!


----------



## denton

Rarity said:


> If you need more pictures, please let me know.
> 
> And thank you.



I'm not an authenticator but we have a few of these medium/large Essex and that looks good to me. That bag doesn't seem in that great condition so I hope you didn't pay a lot for it.


----------



## Rarity

denton said:


> I'm not an authenticator but we have a few of these medium/large Essex and that looks good to me. That bag doesn't seem in that great condition so I hope you didn't pay a lot for it.



Thanks!

No, it isn't but I didn't pay much for it at all since I wasn't sure it was authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## NCBDTeam

I purchased this at a thrift store, authentication is greatly appreciated!


























The bottom has 5 brass "bare" feet


----------



## latina_catrina

The item is  Dooney and Bourke Scotties Handbag


 The ebay item number is 130730300833


The seller is *jroseh71*

 Thankyou for the help

I am hoping you can please tell if this is a real Dooney and Bourke?

  I really like the dogs but I see bees to?  I do not know if this is ok?

  Is this ok?


----------



## st.love

I know practically nothing about Dooney & Bourke but found this one at a thrift shop for a couple of bucks & figured it was worth a shot! Could someone please help me authenticate? The inside tag reads "All Weather Leather 2" but I haven't been able to find one in that collection that looks like this, anyone know this style? TIA!

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss22/ashleighstamour/photo-15.jpg

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss22/ashleighstamour/photo-19.jpg

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss22/ashleighstamour/photo-12.jpg

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss22/ashleighstamour/photo-13.jpg

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss22/ashleighstamour/photo-17.jpg

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss22/ashleighstamour/photo-18.jpg


----------



## CluelessInWA

Hello I would like this Dooney and Bourke authenticated 

Title: Dooney & Bourke Handbag

Seller: pepperpup

Auction link:  http://www.listia.com/auction/5524436-dooney-bourke-handbag


Comments.  "so this does not have the tag inside with the numbers?"

Seller replied:   No it does not


----------



## stars01

Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather wallet

Hi! I need help in authenticating this wallet my bf gave me from Thailand. This was bought at a leather factory who claimed they were commissioned by Dooney & Bourke to make leather items to be shipped back to the US (thus they claim that their items still do not have tags on them). I was convinced first that this was authentic but now, I am quite hesitant. Please see the links below for reference. Thanks!

http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/2769/p1011518.jpg
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/331/p1011519z.jpg
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9996/p1011520.jpg
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9783/p1011522w.jpg


----------



## lovemisa143

I bought this Dooney and Bourke Satchel and matching wallet off Craigslist and I was convinced that its real.  However after reading about all the fakes out there it got me second guessing.  Please help confirm to me whether or not my satchel and wallet is real.  I am not sure of the name because I am not familiar of the Dooney and Bourke brand.






















Not pictured is a Tag inside the bag that said "DOONEY & BOURKE, INC MADE IN USA"  

The tag is white, the "dooney & bourke, inc made in usa" is blue and a red rectangular/square boarding around the words.

Behind the tag is a serial number: A1715107

The inside has a leather flap with zip compartment as well as little card compartments and there is dark greenish gray suede lining throughout the inside of the bag.


Thank you so much for your help - I am anticipating your response


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - This bag was in a large lot of purses I bought from a lady going out of business. She said it's authentic but i would like to be sure. Thanks so much. I will post 5 pics in this post and 2 more pics in my next post. Thanks.


----------



## jjgvintage

Here are the other pictures. Thanks!


----------



## TadieStokes

I have this Dooney & Bourke purse my mom gave to me and it looks like this cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/f9/3/AAAADJUAp30AAAAAAPk6OQ.jpg?v=1286797088000 What style is this purse? and is it real?


----------



## denton

lovemisa143 said:


> I bought this Dooney and Bourke Satchel and matching wallet off Craigslist and I was convinced that its real.  However after reading about all the fakes out there it got me second guessing.  Please help confirm to me whether or not my satchel and wallet is real.  I am not sure of the name because I am not familiar of the Dooney and Bourke brand.
> 
> Not pictured is a Tag inside the bag that said "DOONEY & BOURKE, INC MADE IN USA"
> 
> The tag is white, the "dooney & bourke, inc made in usa" is blue and a red rectangular/square boarding around the words.
> 
> Behind the tag is a serial number: A1715107
> 
> The inside has a leather flap with zip compartment as well as little card compartments and there is dark greenish gray suede lining throughout the inside of the bag.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help - I am anticipating your response



Hi, we're collectors not authenticators but while you wait I know it would be really helpful to upload larger more detailed photos ESPECIALLY a clear shot of the inside.


----------



## kittyglitter

*Item:*  DOONEY & BOURKE Red Beige Black Safari Animal Zebra Cheetah Tote Satchel NWOT!

*Listing number:*  221095527939  (Auction is ended.)

*Seller:  *ooshpatch2

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...Cv%2FMQWAjCPvY9pnCNY8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

*Comments:* 
Hello, all!  Can someone please help me with this Dooney?  It looked great to me in the auction listing, but after receiving it today, I am not sure it is authentic.  It's just "off" in a lot of ways--the bag is much lighter and more flimsy than I expected, the trim does not feel or smell like leather, the canvas feels thin, and the overall quality of the bag just seems poor.

I have only seen and held this particular style bag in real life once before--I was at the Dooney store when they first came out and was going to buy one, but changed my mind at the last minute because I didn't "need" another bag at the time.  Sigh.  I have been looking for this bag on eBay off and on since, and thought I'd finally found it.

It could be that I am so unfamiliar with this type of Dooney that I am totally wrong!  I know about the older AWL Dooneys, but that is the extent of my experience.  I was just so surprised at the lack of quality that this bag seems to have compared to the older bags, but maybe the later Dooney styles are just like that, being a different type of bag overall.  

Anyway, can someone who is familiar with this bag give me an opinion on this bag's authenticity?  I can post more pictures if the auction ones aren't enough.  Thanks so much for your time and help!


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: LOT OF HANDBAGS, PERFECT FOR SUMMER! INCLUDES 100% AUTHENTIC DOONEY AND BOURKE
Listing number: 330740912092
Seller: gtmustangalexpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...D&viewitemnext=&info=901&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 
Comments: 

Hi - I bought this bag in a lot purses back in June. It has some ink spots on the front and I just now decided to do something with it. Please authenticate. If you need more pictures, I have plenty. Just let me know what you need. Thanks so much.


----------



## Numanuma

Can anyone authenticate vintage MCM? Sorry new acct I can't post my own thread.


----------



## jaj828

Item: Dooney & Bourke East/West Slouch handbag
Listing number: 221106579341
Seller: denz15
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Dooney-Bourk...tDomain_211&hash=item337afaa78d#ht_898wt_1034

Comments: Hi there! can you please help me check this Dooney? It seems like a great deal, but I'm not sure what other photos you may need to look at to verify authenticity. Thanks much for your help!


----------



## CandleMommy

Item: Dooney & Bourke Satchel
Seller: shipshoptrips
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110932510618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: I am new to D & B, and would very much appreciate it if someone could tell me if this is real or fake. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ReBaggin

Unknown name
Mine

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5780670676129097217/5780671360699951042

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5780670676129097217/5780670688131255522

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5780670676129097217/5780670700971849890

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5780670676129097217/5780670710227301154

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5780670676129097217/5780670678318041106

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5780670676129097217/5780670727205505426

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5780670676129097217/5780670747883548450

https://picasaweb.google.com/100909945771272914679/DooneyAuthentication#5780677239614340754

I'm quite puzzled. From the size and shape of the cell phone pocket it seems like it's probably from the 90's. But the shape and configuration of the handles, hardware, and attachments, resembles newer bags. Can anybody tell me anything about this bag?

Thanks ahead for your time and opinions.


----------



## katev

Item: Black Pebbled Hobo
Seller: Garage Sale $3
Dimensions: 7" tall (at ends), 11" wide (near bottom), and 2.5" deep 
Comments: Please authenticate and I would appreciate any information you might have about the bag, thank you! I have more pictures if you need them, thanks again!


----------



## Jessi319

katev said:


> Item: Black Pebbled Hobo
> Seller: Garage Sale $3
> Dimensions: 7" tall (at ends), 11" wide (near bottom), and 2.5" deep
> Comments: Please authenticate and I would appreciate any information you might have about the bag, thank you! I have more pictures if you need them, thanks again!


 
From what I know of Dooneys that looks real to me!!
$3 is incredible!  Nice!!


----------



## katev

Jessi319 said:


> From what I know of Dooneys that looks real to me!!
> $3 is incredible! Nice!!


 
Thanks! It has a few white streaks on it but it is really pretty clean so I think it will rehab well.

I also stopped at Savers today and I only bought one item for $0.99 cents, a cute little Marc Jacobs kisslock coin purse in pristine condition!

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/heres-my-0-99-cents-mj-find-770332.html#post22708801


----------



## jacklightning

Hi, I had acquired these two Dooney handbags last week at two different sales. I would like to see if they are authentic and what era are they. thanks in advance, Michelle


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katev said:


> Item: Black Pebbled Hobo
> Seller: Garage Sale $3
> Dimensions: 7" tall (at ends), 11" wide (near bottom), and 2.5" deep
> Comments: Please authenticate and I would appreciate any information you might have about the bag, thank you! I have more pictures if you need them, thanks again!



Authentic


----------



## katev

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Authentic


 
Thanks, any idea how old it is?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katev said:


> Thanks, any idea how old it is?


 

couple years - part of the ALL weather leather collection


----------



## katev

crazyforcoach09 said:


> couple years - part of the ALL weather leather collection


 
Good to know, thanks again!


----------



## decembeir

Item: Dooney & Bourke Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller: NA
Link: 
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00789.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00790.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00791.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00792.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00793.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00794.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00795.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00796.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00797.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00798.jpg

Comments: Let me know if better pictures of anything are needed. Please let me know if this is authentic. If so, does anyone know the name of this bag? Thank you so much for your help, I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## CluelessInWA

Hello everyone can you all authenticate this wallet ?

Dooney & Bourke Wallet

Seller: chsimok

Auction link:  http://www.listia.com/auction/5725933-dooney-bourke-wallet

Comments: several are saying its fake..

 I am pretty sure its not authentic but need to know 100%  so I can take action.


----------



## CluelessInWA

Would you kindly authenticate this wristlet? thanks in advance 


Dooney & Bourke Wristlet

Seller:  shanterrica09

Auction Link:   http://www.listia.com/auction/5668102-dooney-bourke-wristlet-nwot

Comments:  Ends Monday At 4:16 PST

Sellers comment: 
I believe the wristlet to be fake because I did not find a label on the inside.. I apologize! I did not know that!"



Is it possible its actually authentic??  hate to see it get removed if in fact it is authentic.. ???


----------



## ReBaggin

So I scored this beauty at a local thrift shop. 

From the size and shape of the cell phone pocket it seems like it's probably from the 90's. 

But the shape and configuration of the handles, hardware, and attachments, resembles newer bags. 

Can anybody tell me anything about this bag?




































Thanks for your input!


----------



## CluelessInWA

CluelessInWA said:


> Hello everyone can you all authenticate this wallet ?
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Wallet
> 
> Seller: chsimok
> 
> Auction link:  http://www.listia.com/auction/5725933-dooney-bourke-wallet
> 
> Comments: several are saying its fake..
> 
> I am pretty sure its not authentic but need to know 100%  so I can take action.






Nevermind, it was removed..


----------



## sugarpie1

Would like to know if you could authenticate this dooney bag it is called tmoro ladybugplaid kind of new one it has a label inside that says dooney$bourke made in china i am sending pics and hope you can help


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## CluelessInWA

CluelessInWA said:


> Would you kindly authenticate this wristlet? thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Wristlet
> 
> Seller:  shanterrica09
> 
> Auction Link:   http://www.listia.com/auction/5668102-dooney-bourke-wristlet-nwot
> 
> Comments:  Ends Monday At 4:16 PST
> 
> Sellers comment:
> I believe the wristlet to be fake because I did not find a label on the inside.. I apologize! I did not know that!"
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible its actually authentic??  hate to see it get removed if in fact it is authentic.. ???





Now 2  hours left PLEASE can this be authenticated.. thanks


----------



## CluelessInWA

CluelessInWA said:


> Now 2  hours left PLEASE can this be authenticated.. thanks



17 minutes left.. Really? no response .. thinking it must be real.. or someone would of said something.. keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## ReBaggin

ReBaggin said:


> So I scored this beauty at a local thrift shop.
> 
> From the size and shape of the cell phone pocket it seems like it's probably from the 90's.
> 
> But the shape and configuration of the handles, hardware, and attachments, resembles newer bags.
> 
> Can anybody tell me anything about this bag?
> 
> Thanks for your input!



Just bumping this up. See #2879


----------



## chanelsurfer66

chanelsurfer66 said:


> is this bag authentic, it was a gift from my sister, thanks


 i sent this in a while back on pf and hadn't heard anything, was hoping this bag was authentic, any thought? thanks so much!!


----------



## Rarity

Is this purse and authentic Dooney & Bourke? Please let me know if you need more pictures. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CluelessInWA

Hello I was hoping I could get this  Dooney  & Bourke wristlet  authenticated, 

 Here is my photobucket album link

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/Nwlily38/Authenticate this dooney/


 The made in tag is missing. 

thanks in advance


----------



## MarneeB

CluelessInWA said:


> 17 minutes left.. Really? no response .. thinking it must be real.. or someone would of said something.. keeping my fingers crossed..


 

That's not why you received no response. I don't think there's anyone here that does the Dooney authenticating anymore. At least not as much as they used to. It's completely on a voluntary basis, so if someone with Dooney knowledge happens to pop in and help out, consider yourself lucky. I haven't seen a Dooney & Bourke regular authenticator here in a while, unfortunately. 

I love Dooney leather bags and can spot fakes sometimes, but am nowhere near confident enough to help out here.


----------



## CluelessInWA

MarneeB said:


> That's not why you received no response. I don't think there's anyone here that does the Dooney authenticating anymore. At least not as much as they used to. It's completely on a voluntary basis, so if someone with Dooney knowledge happens to pop in and help out, consider yourself lucky. I haven't seen a Dooney & Bourke regular authenticator here in a while, unfortunately.
> 
> I love Dooney leather bags and can spot fakes sometimes, but am nowhere near confident enough to help out here.





Thank you Marnee, I appreciate  your response letting me know..


----------



## CoachShopper

Item: White Leather Dooney & Bourke Wristlet
Listing number: N/A
Seller: ChelsWhitt
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/5831784-dooney-bourke-wristlet?sort=newest#11265842
Comments: Just wanting to authenticate this item for any buyers, thanks!


----------



## brainstorm

Hi folks,
Just wanted to introduce myself. 
I just stumbled upon this awesome forum! I'm a collector and seller of vintage D&Bs. My story is that it all started from when I was a kid and the first "fancy" purse my working-class, immigrant mom bought was a D&B, and now I'm a wearer and collector myself! 

From my experience in working and collecting vintage D&Bs, I have have seen and handled hundreds of these purses and am most proficient in identifying the earliest versions from the mid-80s to the mid-90s. I will try my best to be of help. Please keep in mind that I'm much more experienced with the all-weather leather bags, the newer canvas and graphic purses are not purses that I'm experienced with. 

Here's my first round of the most recent questions: 



jacklightning said:


> Hi, I had acquired these two Dooney handbags last week at two different sales. I would like to see if they are authentic and what era are they. thanks in advance, Michelle



*Michelle, both of these purses are authentic and from the early 90s. *

-----




lovemisa143 said:


> I bought this Dooney and Bourke Satchel and matching wallet off Craigslist and I was convinced that its real.  However after reading about all the fakes out there it got me second guessing.  Please help confirm to me whether or not my satchel and wallet is real.  I am not sure of the name because I am not familiar of the Dooney and Bourke brand.



*Authentic *

-----



stars01 said:


> Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather wallet
> 
> Hi! I need help in authenticating this wallet my bf gave me from Thailand. This was bought at a leather factory who claimed they were commissioned by Dooney & Bourke to make leather items to be shipped back to the US (thus they claim that their items still do not have tags on them). I was convinced first that this was authentic but now, I am quite hesitant. Please see the links below for reference. Thanks!


*
Very, very inauthentic. *

-----



Rarity said:


> If you need more pictures, please let me know.
> 
> And thank you.



*Authentic*

-----


----------



## brainstorm

XXXXX
I've been advised by a very nice person to make the disclaimer that I am in no way affiliated with Dooney & Bourke, and the *above comments are just my opinion. * 

Look forward to helping out!


----------



## Rarity

brainstorm said:


> Hi folks,
> Just wanted to introduce myself.
> I just stumbled upon this awesome forum! I'm a collector and seller of vintage D&Bs. My story is that it all started from when I was a kid and the first "fancy" purse my working-class, immigrant mom bought was a D&B, and now I'm a wearer and collector myself!
> 
> From my experience in working and collecting vintage D&Bs, I have have seen and handled hundreds of these purses and am most proficient in identifying the earliest versions from the mid-80s to the mid-90s. I will try my best to be of help. Please keep in mind that I'm much more experienced with the all-weather leather bags, the newer canvas and graphic purses are not purses that I'm experienced with.
> 
> Here's my first round of the most recent questions:
> 
> 
> 
> *Michelle, both of these purses are authentic and from the early 90s. *
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Authentic *
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> *
> Very, very inauthentic. *
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> *Authentic*
> 
> -----



brainstorm, 

Thank you!! I appreciate it very much. 

VERY nice collection of bags you have!

And welcome!


----------



## CoachShopper

Hello and Welcome! I have an auction ending later today and would appreciate an opinion on the authenticity on my item. Thanks!


----------



## denton

denton said:


> Pls authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Dark Burgundy Alligator Shoulder Messenger Bag Excellent
> 
> Listing Number: 80705357
> 
> Seller: trycomp-fashion
> 
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vin...tor-Shoulder-Messenger-Bag-Excellent/80705357
> 
> Thanks!!!



Brainstorm, I'm attaching the pix you requested in another forum, this seems a better place.


----------



## LoveBoatPurser

Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item:VINTAGE ALL LEATHER DOONEY BOURKE MESSENGER BAG. SIZE LARGE
Listing number: 190724981012
Seller: daisyapollo1991
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ALL...2?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item2c68184114
Comments: no serial tag> vintage authentic? or fake...?


----------



## HusbndNeedsHelp

hmmm


----------



## BeenBurned

Texaspurselove said:


> Item:VINTAGE ALL LEATHER DOONEY BOURKE MESSENGER BAG. SIZE LARGE
> Listing number: 190724981012
> Seller: daisyapollo1991
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ALL...2?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item2c68184114
> Comments: no serial tag> vintage authentic? or fake...?


Authentic. It was made prior to when Dooney started putting red, white and blue serial number tags in bags.


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

Item: Dooney & Bourke Bag
Listing Number: 170906300495
Seller: nicholesandin25
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...L0ffhiwGScuUmIfRDIDC22Y=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://myworld.ebay.com/nicholesandin25?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Comments: There are two tags inside the bag. The usual tag that say Dooney Bourke Made in USA that is blue red and white. It also has another tag, leather tag above it that says assembled in mexico. I won the auction and I have received the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

LuvDesignerBags said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Bag
> Listing Number: 170906300495
> Seller: nicholesandin25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...L0ffhiwGScuUmIfRDIDC22Y=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: There are two tags inside the bag. The usual tag that say Dooney Bourke Made in USA that is blue red and white. It also has another tag, leather tag above it that says assembled in mexico. I won the auction and I have received the bag.


The bag shown in the listing is authentic. 

The red, white and blue tags are used in most newer bags (since the late 80's) and aren't just for bags that are made in the US. 

If you look at the serial number on the back of the tag, it should start with "M" which indicates Mexico.


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

BeenBurned said:


> The bag shown in the listing is authentic.
> 
> The red, white and blue tags are used in most newer bags (since the late 80's) and aren't just for bags that are made in the US.
> 
> If you look at the serial number on the back of the tag, it should start with "M" which indicates Mexico.



Thanks so much. The cloth tag does have an "M" indicating Mexico. I thought it was authentic but I never seen the leather tag that said "assembled in Mexico" before thats inside the purse. I am familiar with the red white and blue tag. So happy I got the real thing. Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

LuvDesignerBags said:


> Thanks so much. The cloth tag does have an "M" indicating Mexico. I thought it was authentic but I never seen the leather tag that said "assembled in Mexico" before thats inside the purse. I am familiar with the red white and blue tag. So happy I got the real thing. Thanks again.


You're welcome.


----------



## Arizabif

Silly question, but have Dooney bags ever been made in Korea? I passed on a bag at Savers that just had a tag inside that said "made in Korea".  It was supposedly one of the all weather bags, but no red white and blue serial number tag, so I walked away.


----------



## BeenBurned

Arizabif said:


> Silly question, but have Dooney bags ever been made in Korea? I passed on a bag at Savers that just had a tag inside that said "made in Korea".  It was supposedly one of the all weather bags, but no red white and blue serial number tag, so I walked away.


Dooney makes and has made bags in various countries including USA, China, Mexico, Costa Rica and Italy. 

AFAIK, they never made bags in Korea.


----------



## Arizabif

BeenBurned said:


> Dooney makes and has made bags in various countries including USA, China, Mexico, Costa Rica and Italy.
> 
> AFAIK, they never made bags in Korea.


 
Thank you, that's what I thought, but wanted some one to confirm.  Glad I passed on that bag!


----------



## BeenBurned

Arizabif said:


> Thank you, that's what I thought, but wanted some one to confirm.  Glad I passed on that bag!


You're welcome.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item: Lot of 2 Dooney & Bourke Mediun / Purse / Handbag
Listing number: 280964859811
Seller: mariangel73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Do...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416acf87a3
Comments:

Hi - Thinking of bidding on this listing - can you authenticate? Thanks so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item: Lot of 2 Dooney & Bourke Mediun / Purse / Handbag
> Listing number: 280964859811
> Seller: mariangel73
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Do...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416acf87a3
> Comments:
> 
> Hi - Thinking of bidding on this listing - can you authenticate? Thanks so much.


Both are authentic.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.


 

Thanks so much!  You guys ROCK!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Thanks so much!  You guys ROCK!


 You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dorothygail101

was looking for help with htis satchel, was hoping it is real, thanks so very much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> was looking for help with htis satchel, was hoping it is real, thanks so very much!!


Authentic.


----------



## dorothygail101

dorothygail101 said:


> was looking for help with htis satchel, was hoping it is real, thanks so very much!!


thank you thank you!!!


----------



## bella.stranger

Looking at some vintage dooneys...
#1
Vintage Dooney & Bourke AWL Pebbled Leather Black Tan Essex Large Crossbody Bag
Item: 130768044018
Seller: mags33_mags33
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130768044018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

bella.stranger said:


> Looking at some vintage dooneys...
> #1
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke AWL Pebbled Leather Black Tan Essex Large Crossbody Bag
> Item: 130768044018
> Seller: mags33_mags33
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130768044018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## bella.stranger

thanks! 
,,
#2

vintage DOONEY BOURKE black/tan all weather leather shoulder bag handbag satchel
user: bingo6
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280969539963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CluelessInWA

Hello could this Dooney be authenticated? 


Title : Perfect Condition Dooney and Bourke Purse


Seller: crazybid0


 Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/6072910-perfect-condition-dooney-and-burke-purse#11609539


Comments:  No ( made in )  inside tag.. not sure if it was removed or never existed... 

 Thanks in advance : )


----------



## BeenBurned

bella.stranger said:


> thanks!
> ,,
> #2
> 
> vintage DOONEY BOURKE black/tan all weather leather shoulder bag handbag satchel
> user: bingo6
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280969539963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


It's an authentic equestrian AWL bag.


----------



## lostsol2006

Greetings all,

I am in dire need of help!

I am a Coach girl, but have a D&B I need your expertise on...

D&B Suede Hobo
I own this one...I didnt take a picture of the serial#, cause its hard to get under the tag (its #J8971791) but I can if I need to...

http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh628/lostsol2006/db suede purse/

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

lostsol2006 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I am in dire need of help!
> 
> I am a Coach girl, but have a D&B I need your expertise on...
> 
> D&B Suede Hobo
> I own this one...I didnt take a picture of the serial#, cause its hard to get under the tag (its #J8971791) but I can if I need to...
> 
> http://s1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh628/lostsol2006/db suede purse/
> 
> thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## bella.stranger

thanks so much   one more...


VINTAGE DOONEY&BOURKE BLUE ALL WEATHER LEATHER HANDBAG 
Item number: 160885095209 
Seller : honeybun5026 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160885095209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Not sure what the style name is?


----------



## brainstorm

denton said:


> Brainstorm, I'm attaching the pix you requested in another forum, this seems a better place.



Denton, this croc skin D&B looks authentic to me even though I've not seen a croc skin D&B like this before. The hardware, stitching and design looks like very early D&B, like from the early 80s. I'll let you know if I ever run across a bag like this and we can doubly confirm it!

----

All of my comments are just my opinion.


----------



## brainstorm

bella.stranger said:


> thanks so much   one more...
> 
> 
> VINTAGE DOONEY&BOURKE BLUE ALL WEATHER LEATHER HANDBAG
> Item number: 160885095209
> Seller : honeybun5026
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160885095209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Not sure what the style name is?



This bag is authentic and in my experience with them, I've just called them "Toggle" purses because of the closure. 

-----

My above comments are just my opinion and I'm not affiliated with Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Yeah, BB!!!


----------



## dentista

Hi, new here, can anyone authenticate this? I want to buy this as a gift and from doing some research I'm pretty sure it's genuine, but a second opinion wouldn't hurt!
Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-AWL-Equestrian-Duck-Leather-Pebble-Ivory-Tan-Shoulder-Bag-New-/110955854779?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d57bfbbb


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lostsol2006

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


 
Thanks so much!  Always a joy and pleasure!


----------



## AmyB76

My mother and I bought this from Bacons when it was still around here in Louisville, KY

Item Name: Leather Shoulder Bag with Zipper

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/AmyB76/purse.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/AmyB76/purse1.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/AmyB76/purse2.jpg

I hope these links work, I'm new.


----------



## foggiedays

My mom gave me this bag because she knew that i was hankering for the Florentines/West-East bags. It's old, so I don't know the name.  Is this a fake or real?


----------



## denton

Title: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE brown Large ESSEX Shoulder Handbag Smoke Free
Beautiful Brown Vintage Bag in Great Shape CLEAN!

Listing #: 140858139722

link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cbcca44a

Seller: lintfilters 

Comments: Is this authentic? Piping looks wrong:


----------



## brainstorm

AmyB76 said:


> My mother and I bought this from Bacons when it was still around here in Louisville, KY
> 
> Item Name: Leather Shoulder Bag with Zipper
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/AmyB76/purse.jpg
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/AmyB76/purse1.jpg
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/AmyB76/purse2.jpg
> 
> I hope these links work, I'm new.



Yep, this is authentic. 


-----------


My above comments are just my opinion and I'm not affiliated with Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## brainstorm

foggiedays said:


> My mom gave me this bag because she knew that i was hankering for the Florentines/West-East bags. It's old, so I don't know the name.  Is this a fake or real?



You're lucky to have such a sweet mom! Authentic.

-----------

My above comments are just my opinion and I'm not affiliated with Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## brainstorm

denton said:


> Title: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE brown Large ESSEX Shoulder Handbag Smoke Free
> Beautiful Brown Vintage Bag in Great Shape CLEAN!
> 
> Listing #: 140858139722
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cbcca44a
> 
> Seller: lintfilters
> 
> Comments: Is this authentic? Piping looks wrong:



Yep, authentic. The piping might look weird because of the poor photo resolution. 

----------
My above comments are just my opinion and I'm not affiliated with Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## RitaMarie

Yesterday's thriftshop find:

Item Name: AWL bucket bag

I think this one is real - and so retro! - but I would really appreciate confirmation as well as any info on its actual name/age/etc.


----------



## Bratty1919

Item: Guaranteed Authentic Dooney and Bourke Charms Collection Handbag
Listing number:  221122679976
Seller:  felonachka
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221122679976?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
More pictures:  https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/DB?authkey=Gv1sRgCOO8x_Sh9Yr-Mg
Comments:  There is a small black tag w/ "Made in China": lettering is very faint so I couldn't get it to show up in a photo.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## brainstorm

RitaMarie said:


> Yesterday's thriftshop find:
> 
> Item Name: AWL bucket bag
> 
> I think this one is real - and so retro! - but I would really appreciate confirmation as well as any info on its actual name/age/etc.



Awesome find! Authentic.


----------



## Is It Real

Saw this posted on my local on-line yard sales and wondered if
it's authentic. I've not seen an interior tag like that and
am thinking it's fake


----------



## RitaMarie

brainstorm said:


> Awesome find! Authentic.


 
Thanks so much for confirming, Brainstorm!  I spent $14.99 which is a bit over what I usually alot for thriftstore purchases, but it looked good to me.

I have a sense that it is older because of the feet - do you know when this one was made or what it's actual name is?


----------



## brainstorm

Is It Real said:


> Saw this posted on my local on-line yard sales and wondered if
> it's authentic. I've not seen an interior tag like that and
> am thinking it's fake



Oh boy, this one is a fake.


----------



## denton

brainstorm said:


> Yep, authentic. The piping might look weird because of the poor photo resolution.
> 
> ----------
> My above comments are just my opinion and I'm not affiliated with Dooney & Bourke.



Thanks so much!


----------



## foggiedays

brainstorm said:


> You're lucky to have such a sweet mom! Authentic.
> 
> -----------
> 
> My above comments are just my opinion and I'm not affiliated with Dooney & Bourke.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## AmyB76

brainstorm said:
			
		

> Yep, this is authentic.
> 
> -----------
> 
> My above comments are just my opinion and I'm not affiliated with Dooney & Bourke.



Thank you!!


----------



## PurseAppeal

Item Name (if you know it): unknown
Link (if available):http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/tn_zps4f19fed6.jpg
Comments: Please authenticate and ID


----------



## PurseAppeal

Item: unknown
Link: http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h328/laura4540/tn_zps4f19fed6.jpg
Comments: Please authenticate and ID


----------



## Maureenie

Hi there,


Would someone please kindly help me authenticate these two items?  Thank you so much in advance for your help!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Suede...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi, 

I just need help to clarify the model of this bag. Is it a Celine Boston bag? Thanks very much!


----------



## mehreh29

Hi! Can somebody please help authenticate this? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Dooney & Bourke Denim Small Domed Pocket Satchel
Listing number: 110902066417
Seller: javeloria 
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-BNWT-Dooney-Bourke-Denim-Small-Domed-Pocket-Satchel-/110902066417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19d2473cf1#ht_2593wt_1190
Comment: Seller has more pictures in the main ad


----------



## decembeir

Item: Dooney & Bourke Bag
Listing number: NA
Seller: NA
Link: 
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00789.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00790.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00791.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00792.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00793.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00794.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00795.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00796.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00797.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p534/d3c3mb3ir/DSC00798.jpg


Comments: Let me know if better pictures of anything are needed. Please let me know if this is authentic. If so, does anyone know the name of this bag? Thank you so much for your help, I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## polyestersunshi

Item: Dooney and Bourke Bag
Listing Number: NA


I bought this purse from a thrift shop and wasn't sure if it was real or not. The strap feels cheap and is only sewn to the side of the bag, making me think it is fake, but it has the DB duck key fob and the tag inside. I'm new to Dooney and Bourke bags, so if someone could help authenticate it, that would be great.

Links:
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1513_zps3ed059cb.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1518_zps4ba62924.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1523_zps51cdd116.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1525_zpsfdd72d3e.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1526_zps366ebab5.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1529_zpsa0c0a48f.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1527_zpsdd78462f.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1521_zps75b76934.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q728/PolyesterSunshine/IMG_1530_zpsdb870156.jpg


----------



## kizmit

Hi there,
This is my first post to this link.  I am not familiar with Dooney and Bourke bags so I'm not sure which photos are necessary for authentication.  Please excuse my ignorance!  thanks!!

Item:  Dooney and Bourke Smith bag
seller:    		 dyerex
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300790885488&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## kizmit

Item;  Smith Bag
Seller:  evangel7777
item number:  280991018677
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280991018677?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Hi Ladies, can someone authenticate this bag?  I have requested photos of the "red, white and blue" tag!?
*
*


----------



## kizmit

*Dooney & Bourke Ostrich Smith Handbag*                                                                                                          Item;  Smith Bag
Seller:  evangel7777
item number:  280991018677
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280991018677...84.m1436.l2649

Hi Ladies, can someone authenticate this bag?  I have requested photos of the "red, white and blue" tag!?
*
I am adding the photo of the tag sent by the seller.  I'm sorry I couldn't get it to quote the above request!  :/





*


----------



## dorothygail101

Help authenticating a Dooney & Bourke Hobo handbag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## xcupcakex

Can someone help me authenticate this purse.


----------



## matt2222

Hi are all dooney and burke that say made in korea fake?

And is this forom for all purses or only dooney and burkes thank you


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

Item: Vintage AWL Backpack
Seller: sarahattic2012 
eBay item number: 321002047214
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-s-Purse-/321002047214?

Hi wonderful ladies!

I'm 99.9% sure this bag is fake (I bought it way to fast without really looking into it), but wanted to see what you wonderful people had to say about it. I have received it and the lining is a cheap black fabric, the outside doesn't feel like leather with pleather straps, there is no D&B tag inside of any kind except for a "Made in China". The seller says it's authentic because she bought it brand new in 1995 for $32.80 at a mall. $32.80 for a _leather_ bag?? really??


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## xcupcakex

Can someone help me authenticate this purse..


----------



## noshoepolish

The bag should not have a lining.  It should not have a Made in China tag.  Your seller is lying.  Is the bag even made of leather?  It looks like plastic.



PicklesOfDeals said:


> Item: Vintage AWL Backpack
> Seller: sarahattic2012
> eBay item number: 321002047214
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-s-Purse-/321002047214?
> 
> Hi wonderful ladies!
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure this bag is fake (I bought it way to fast without really looking into it), but wanted to see what you wonderful people had to say about it. I have received it and the lining is a cheap black fabric, the outside doesn't feel like leather with pleather straps, there is no D&B tag inside of any kind except for a "Made in China". The seller says it's authentic because she bought it brand new in 1995 for $32.80 at a mall. $32.80 for a _leather_ bag?? really??


----------



## timetoshop2012

Please Authenticate This Dooney & Bourke.

Title: Dooney & Bourke Tiger Zebra Pattern Leather Hobo Handbag With Matching Clutch
Seller: blackradish1
Item # 170931897317
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Tiger-Zebra-Pattern-Leather-Hobo-Handbag-with-Matching-Clutch-/170931897317?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc55c3e5


----------



## floatsybubbles

Please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke. Thank you so much! Also, does anyone know the name of the style if it's authentic?

Item: Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather Purse- Brown and Tan Color
Listing number: 251174293947
Seller: hattieandhoney
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Purse-Brown-and-Tan-Color-/251174293947?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b2791bb


----------



## floatsybubbles

Also, has anyone seen this style before?


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

noshoepolish said:


> The bag should not have a lining.  It should not have a Made in China tag.  Your seller is lying.  Is the bag even made of leather?  It looks like plastic.




From far away, it could pass as leather, but up close you see it's plastic. And after I posted I found the "fob", and I know for sure now it's totally fake. It's not a brass fob and the print is totally off, plus the duck is wrong. 

I'm not familiar with the era of bags, but I was fairly certain it wasn't supposed to have a lining either.

Time to open a case.......learned my lesson.....don't buy off an iPhone unless your certain!


----------



## denton

matt2222 said:


> Hi are all dooney and burke that say made in korea fake?
> 
> And is this forom for all purses or only dooney and burkes thank you



yes and db only


----------



## noshoepolish

Point the seller to this thread and the post number.  If she does not honor the return then you file.



PicklesOfDeals said:


> From far away, it could pass as leather, but up close you see it's plastic. And after I posted I found the "fob", and I know for sure now it's totally fake. It's not a brass fob and the print is totally off, plus the duck is wrong.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the era of bags, but I was fairly certain it wasn't supposed to have a lining either.
> 
> Time to open a case.......learned my lesson.....don't buy off an iPhone unless your certain!


----------



## Is It Real

I picked up this bag inexpensively at a thrift store.
It has a D & B tag inside, but I'm not convinced it's authentic.

Please see attached pics and let me know if you need any different shots.

Thank you for your help and expertise!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi! i just bought this bag. can you please please authenticate this for me? tia! 

Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE D&B PLAT SAC TOTE BAG
Listing number: 251172874391
Seller: koalaph_17 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/251172874391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: ADDITIONAL PHOTOS HERE: http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x424/tatiana6900/Dooney/

thanks again!


----------



## artiksun

Hi!  I had 2 eBay auctions I wanted to make sure were selling authentic bags.  Thanks in advance!

#1
Item: Dooney & Bourke "Ducks & Hearts" hobo handbag purse
Listing number: 121006122333
Seller: jackjanmaxcoco
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121006122333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Can you please verify that this bag is authentic?  Thanks very much!


#2
Item: New Dooney & Bourke Small Wonder Ducks Hobo shoulder Made USA Handbag
Listing number: 310423135313
Seller: lillyh0406 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310423135313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Can you please verify that this bag is also authentic?  Thanks very much!


----------



## weyrcat

Item: "Women's purse"
Listing number: 11662293
Seller: Goodwill
Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=11662293
Comments: Hi! I bought this online because it was small and cute. It said it was authentic but after perusing your thread I don't think it is! 
The size is misrepresented and it's so STIFF that I can't get the thing closed. I thought about reselling it so I looked it up (that's when I found you and all your nifty info on whether something's real). I don't want to sell someone a fake (I know other people care about that). I think if it IS fake I can return it. If it's not I can resell it and get one my glasses case actually fits in. 

Thank you!

"Note: Goodwill Industries of South Florida states that this item is authentic and has been posted in accordance with shopgoodwill.com's policy prohibiting the sale of counterfeit items."

I've received it and it does have a black liner. The only tag is a white one that says "made in china". 

images.shopgoodwill.com/16/10-18-2012/sa64420711018-na.jpg

images.shopgoodwill.com/16/10-18-2012/sa71791571018-na.jpg

images.shopgoodwill.com/16/10-18-2012/sa35262091018-na.jpg


----------



## noshoepolish

It is fake.



weyrcat said:


> Item: "Women's purse"
> Listing number: 11662293
> Seller: Goodwill
> Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=11662293
> Comments: Hi! I bought this online because it was small and cute. It said it was authentic but after perusing your thread I don't think it is!
> The size is misrepresented and it's so STIFF that I can't get the thing closed. I thought about reselling it so I looked it up (that's when I found you and all your nifty info on whether something's real). I don't want to sell someone a fake (I know other people care about that). I think if it IS fake I can return it. If it's not I can resell it and get one my glasses case actually fits in.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> "Note: Goodwill Industries of South Florida states that this item is authentic and has been posted in accordance with shopgoodwill.com's policy prohibiting the sale of counterfeit items."
> 
> I've received it and it does have a black liner. The only tag is a white one that says "made in china".
> 
> images.shopgoodwill.com/16/10-18-2012/sa64420711018-na.jpg
> 
> images.shopgoodwill.com/16/10-18-2012/sa71791571018-na.jpg
> 
> images.shopgoodwill.com/16/10-18-2012/sa35262091018-na.jpg


----------



## amethys

Help me authenticate this DnB! 

There's some things about it that made me believe its a fake. I bought it at a second hand store. 

Item Name: I'm not sure what the name of it is. Its a small satchel ~10 x 7 x 3 inches 
Pictures: 


http://s1299.beta.photobucket.com/user/amethys54/library/DnB


What I found interesting is the sticker on the inside of the bag. I don't know what it means.....:/ 

Thank you for everyone's help!


----------



## Peawea

Item Name: Bucket drawstring bag.
Seller: Second hand store.

Hi, please help me authenticate. I just bought this drawstring bucket bag from a second hand store.
There is no lining, no tags in the interior and the draw string is on the opposite side of the leather duck logo.  :S
Here's a photo almost exactly the same as the one I bought.
imagethumbnails.milo.com/020/013/127/trimmed/20013595_29889127_trimmed.jpg

The site says it's a Vintage 1970&#8217;s Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather, but I've googled similar and there's nothing really else like it.

Thankyou!! It's been bugging me the whole dayyyy  :/


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi!

reposting from a few days back. will be making payment later so i hope someone can help me out soon. 

i just bought this bag. can you please please authenticate this for me? tia! 

Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE D&B PLAT SAC TOTE BAG
Listing number: 251172874391
Seller: koalaph_17
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/251172874391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: ADDITIONAL PHOTOS HERE: http://s1181.beta.photobucket.com/user/tatiana6900/library/Dooney

thanks again!


----------



## weyrcat

noshoepolish said:


> It is fake.


Thanks! Ps: LOVE the Lab! (My blacklab says hello!)


----------



## noshoepolish

No problem.  There is a fake backpack a few posts back.  Almost the same bag.

I have 5 Labs right now.  One rescue, 4 from breeders.  The one in the photo is now 1.5 years old.  He is a pistol.



weyrcat said:


> Thanks! Ps: LOVE the Lab! (My blacklab says hello!)


----------



## Is It Real

Reposting from last week.

Please take a look at the pics and let me know what you think.

Thank you for your time and expertise.


----------



## CoachChris

noshoepolish said:


> No problem. There is a fake backpack a few posts back. Almost the same bag.
> 
> I have 5 Labs right now. One rescue, 4 from breeders. The one in the photo is now 1.5 years old. He is a pistol.


 
I have a Colt.  Black Lab.  He says Hi!!


----------



## Monique74

Nice bag! Love the leather structure!


----------



## noshoepolish

The bag is fine.



Is It Real said:


> Reposting from last week.
> 
> Please take a look at the pics and let me know what you think.
> 
> Thank you for your time and expertise.


----------



## noshoepolish

It is from the Dooney Crossword Line.  Your PB account is protected so I can't see anyof the added photos.



tatiana6909 said:


> hi!
> 
> reposting from a few days back. will be making payment later so i hope someone can help me out soon.
> 
> i just bought this bag. can you please please authenticate this for me? tia!
> 
> Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE D&B PLAT SAC TOTE BAG
> Listing number: 251172874391
> Seller: koalaph_17
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/251172874391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: ADDITIONAL PHOTOS HERE: http://s1181.beta.photobucket.com/user/tatiana6900/library/Dooney
> 
> thanks again!


----------



## noshoepolish

Need more photos.



Peawea said:


> Item Name: Bucket drawstring bag.
> Seller: Second hand store.
> 
> Hi, please help me authenticate. I just bought this drawstring bucket bag from a second hand store.
> There is no lining, no tags in the interior and the draw string is on the opposite side of the leather duck logo. :S
> Here's a photo almost exactly the same as the one I bought.
> imagethumbnails.milo.com/020/013/127/trimmed/20013595_29889127_trimmed.jpg
> 
> The site says it's a Vintage 1970s Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather, but I've googled similar and there's nothing really else like it.
> 
> Thankyou!! It's been bugging me the whole dayyyy :/


----------



## noshoepolish

Bag is fake.



amethys said:


> Help me authenticate this DnB!
> 
> There's some things about it that made me believe its a fake. I bought it at a second hand store.
> 
> Item Name: I'm not sure what the name of it is. Its a small satchel ~10 x 7 x 3 inches
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://s1299.beta.photobucket.com/user/amethys54/library/DnB
> 
> 
> What I found interesting is the sticker on the inside of the bag. I don't know what it means.....:/
> 
> Thank you for everyone's help!


----------



## scottsdale92

Saw this read Dooney AWL at a thrift shop nearby the other day for $50, it feels very real and the red leather feels extremely durable/waterproof almost and the inside seems of very high quality. The tag on the inside said "Made in China", so I am skeptical. However even the tag seemed of high quality. Can anybody tell me if it's real?? And if it is, what would be your estimated worth of it?























Thank you so much!!


----------



## baccus

Can anyone please help authenticate this purse?  It is posted on ebay.

Item number:  281015420067


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CC-2-55-DOUBLE-FLAP-CAVIAR-LEATHER-WITH-SILVER-HARDWARE-/281015420067


----------



## denton

Peawea said:


> Item Name: Bucket drawstring bag.
> Seller: Second hand store.
> 
> Hi, please help me authenticate. I just bought this drawstring bucket bag from a second hand store.
> There is no lining, no tags in the interior and the draw string is on the opposite side of the leather duck logo.  :S
> Here's a photo almost exactly the same as the one I bought.
> imagethumbnails.milo.com/020/013/127/trimmed/20013595_29889127_trimmed.jpg
> 
> The site says it's a Vintage 1970s Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather, but I've googled similar and there's nothing really else like it.
> 
> Thankyou!! It's been bugging me the whole dayyyy  :/



Doesn't mean it's not real but d&b was started in the mid 1970s and didn't do AWL until sometime around 1983. Looks OK from the outside and AWL bags were unlined. But would need more photos... PS not an authenticator just a fan


----------



## denton

baccus said:


> Can anyone please help authenticate this purse?  It is posted on ebay.
> 
> Item number:  281015420067
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CC-2-55-DOUBLE-FLAP-CAVIAR-LEATHER-WITH-SILVER-HARDWARE-/281015420067



THis is d&b, post in the Chanel forum!


----------



## denton

scottsdale92 said:


> Saw this read Dooney AWL at a thrift shop nearby the other day for $50, it feels very real and the red leather feels extremely durable/waterproof almost and the inside seems of very high quality. The tag on the inside said "Made in China", so I am skeptical. However even the tag seemed of high quality. Can anybody tell me if it's real?? And if it is, what would be your estimated worth of it?
> Thank you so much!!



Just a collector but not liking that one at all. AWL never made in China and other things bother me also. $50 would be around market price for a real one. Does the red leather feel so durable cuz it's not leather but pleather?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dooneycollector

missie said:


> Thank you so much! This is very helpful. Appreciate the extra guide!
> A bit disappointed it's made in China (not surprised). But, at least it's authentic.




"your notes" BeenBurned 

I don&#8217;t mind you using my Dooney & Bourke research to help people however I require you to disclose by listing the information is from  dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys and my ebay guide.

http://reviews.ebay.com/Dooney-amp-...E-AWL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS?ugid=10000000004594573


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneycollector said:


> "your notes" BeenBurned
> 
> I dont mind you using my Dooney & Bourke research to help people however I require you to disclose by listing the information is from  dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys and my ebay guide.
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Dooney-amp-...E-AWL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS?ugid=10000000004594573


But as further evidence of my frequent willingness to give credit  where credit is due, these are some of my many posts where I referred to  your expertise. I NEVER have problems crediting someone who has more  information than I do! And I've proven it dozens (if not hundreds) of  times over the years.

The following are just a few of the times I've referred members to your guides. 


*This one was from December, 2008*: 4 years ago: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...se-format-post-1-a-118342-41.html#post8902029


*This post was from Sept. 2011*: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-141.html#post19971417


*This post was from Aug, 2011:* http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-126.html#post19572402


*This post was from Nov., 2011:* http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-148.html#post20332435


*From July 2011*: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...-format-post-1-a-118342-121.html#post19399792


*From August 2010*: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-format-post-1-a-118342-89.html#post16410601


*From December, 2008:* http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...se-format-post-1-a-118342-41.html#post8902029


In the future, if you prefer I not direct people to  your guides, I won't do it, but to accuse me of not giving credit where  credit is due couldn't be more wrong.

(I did offer further explanation in a PM to you.)


----------



## txterryo

My mom gave me her old black dooney shoulder bag, but the leather thong that holds the fob is missing. (The fob is still there, just no longer attached.) any suggestions on getting a replacement? I don't want to throw it on a chain b/c I think it makes it look fake.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi,

OOps. so sorry. could have sworn this album was public. here's the link to the album again for the additional pics: http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x424/tatiana6900/Dooney/



noshoepolish said:


> It is from the Dooney Crossword Line.  Your PB account is protected so I can't see anyof the added photos.


----------



## Myblackbag

scottsdale92 said:


> Saw this read Dooney AWL at a thrift shop nearby the other day for $50, it feels very real and the red leather feels extremely durable/waterproof almost and the inside seems of very high quality. The tag on the inside said "Made in China", so I am skeptical. However even the tag seemed of high quality. Can anybody tell me if it's real?? And if it is, what would be your estimated worth of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



This bag is fake.


----------



## hlkchlkc

I am trying to get this bag and message the seller regarding the bag authentic or not 3 times and no respond...

Please kindly give me some ideas whether it is an authentic or not. Thank you SO much! 

Item: Celine Phantom Small Square Luggage Bag Tote Black Leather
Listing number: 330825361134
Seller: kimberly_3112
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330825361134
Comments:


----------



## denton

hlkchlkc said:


> I am trying to get this bag and message the seller regarding the bag authentic or not 3 times and no respond...
> 
> Please kindly give me some ideas whether it is an authentic or not. Thank you SO much!
> 
> Item: Celine Phantom Small Square Luggage Bag Tote Black Leather
> Listing number: 330825361134
> Seller: kimberly_3112
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330825361134
> Comments:



this is the dooney forum not the celine forum, pls post over there and you will get some help.


----------



## dimebag daimond

i have 1 Dooney & Bourke bag very vintage.. and i really love it..


----------



## Bratty1919

Item Name D & B Handbag
Link  https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/DooneyBourke?authkey=Gv1sRgCKOL3MLZlZPT_wE
Then attach any photos : done
Don't know Dooneys; picked this up cheap at secondhand shop. 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## scottsdale92

Myblackbag said:


> This bag is fake.



Thanks so much!


----------



## scottsdale92

denton said:


> Just a collector but not liking that one at all. AWL never made in China and other things bother me also. $50 would be around market price for a real one. Does the red leather feel so durable cuz it's not leather but pleather?



Thanks for your help!


----------



## TLC4LV31

I purchased a dooney and bourke Shiny IT satchel in the black multicolor patern on ebay. I have another i bought awhile ago so i was able to compare both to make sure everything was fine. i noticed the one i just bought doesnt have the key keeper inside or the side tag with the number code or saying where its made from. all the colors, details, stitching look exactly like my other one. i contacted dooney and bourke website they said it should have the key keeper and tag but to inspect it they would need me to send it to them which im not thrilled on having to spend on the shipping. so i hope someone here can verify this for me. i need confirmation so if it is fake i can report and get a refund. if pictures are needed i can provide the ebay link or pictures ingeneral. im still new to dooney and bourke so i dont want to jump to conclusions, it just seem weird it was missing these details. were any of the new made shiny ITs possibly made without the key keeper and tags? hope someone can help. thank you!


----------



## poopsie

TLC4LV31 said:


> I purchased a dooney and bourke Shiny IT satchel in the black multicolor patern on ebay. I have another i bought awhile ago so i was able to compare both to make sure everything was fine. i noticed the one i just bought doesnt have the key keeper inside or the side tag with the number code or saying where its made from. all the colors, details, stitching look exactly like my other one. i contacted dooney and bourke website they said it should have the key keeper and tag but to inspect it they would need me to send it to them which im not thrilled on having to spend on the shipping. so i hope someone here can verify this for me. i need confirmation so if it is fake i can report and get a refund. if pictures are needed i can provide the ebay link or pictures ingeneral. im still new to dooney and bourke so i dont want to jump to conclusions, it just seem weird it was missing these details. were any of the new made shiny ITs possibly made without the key keeper and tags? hope someone can help. thank you!






From page 1


This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## TLC4LV31

poopsie2 said:


> From page 1
> 
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)




OH OK- sorry..

Item: Dooney & Bourke Shiny IT black multicolor classic satchel
Listing number: 150945041154
Seller: 2manykidstohandle 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...lxfOPXhtlUjvpPsTkMuSbqk=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:

I received it today and i noticed its missing the key keeper inside (the strap on the interior side that has a hook) and the side interior tag that has the number on it and where its made from. Is this authentic??


----------



## fireflyrw

Hi, I have been looking for the D&B florentine satchel for sometime. This one seems to be a good price for a real one. Could anybody help me to authenticate this one for me? Thank you so much!!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Small Satchel
Listing number: 281023990021
Seller: 412juliev
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416e55c905#rpdId
Comments:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## brainstorm

Bratty1919 said:


> Item Name D & B Handbag
> Link  https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/DooneyBourke?authkey=Gv1sRgCKOL3MLZlZPT_wE
> Then attach any photos : done
> Don't know Dooneys; picked this up cheap at secondhand shop.
> Thanks in Advance!



This one is fake.


----------



## rockbock

THRIFT STORE FIND - PLEASE AUTHENTICATE
Thanks!

EDIT:  Not sure why the photos are posting...I used the Insert Image link just like I do on other boards.  Sorry for the hassle of having to click on the links.  


sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/374543_10150251644059987_1948405966_n.jpg

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/575159_10150251644074987_135659349_n.jpg

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/63384_10150251644109987_1079081426_n.jpg

sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/150277_10150251644124987_1280128715_n.jpg

sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/480697_10150251644154987_1403151891_n.jpg

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/291860_10150251644189987_730713118_n.jpg

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/20218_10150251644199987_944498054_n.jpg


----------



## rockbock

ANOTHER THRIFT STORE FIND - PLEASE AUTHENTICATE (very skeptical of this one)
Thanks!

Again, I'm not sure why the photos are posting...I used the Insert Image link just like I do on other boards. Sorry for the hassle of having to click on the links.

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/480580_10150251643914987_924919616_n.jpg

sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/406962_10150251643944987_1444057593_n.jpg

sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/602427_10150251643989987_1375398359_n.jpg

sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/539957_10150251643959987_416362207_n.jpg

sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/561517_10150251643999987_722761602_n.jpg

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/546821_10150251644029987_1502300462_n.jpg


----------



## fofinha

Item: Dooney & Bourke late 70's or early 80's Satchel
Listing number: 114659139
Seller: AireginVintage

Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1146591...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

Comments:There is no serial number or cloth tag, but nothing makes me think it is not a real Dooney. It is very structured and stiff, the stitching looks great, the leather fob is nice, I'm just not sure since there is no serial/tag. It looks like it has never been used.


----------



## brainstorm

rockbock said:


> ANOTHER THRIFT STORE FIND - PLEASE AUTHENTICATE (very skeptical of this one)
> Thanks!
> 
> Again, I'm not sure why the photos are posting...I used the Insert Image link just like I do on other boards. Sorry for the hassle of having to click on the links.
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/480580_10150251643914987_924919616_n.jpg



This one is fake, the "Made in Korea" tag gives it away.


----------



## brainstorm

fofinha said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke late 70's or early 80's Satchel
> Listing number: 114659139
> Seller: AireginVintage
> 
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1146591...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all
> 
> Comments:There is no serial number or cloth tag, but nothing makes me think it is not a real Dooney. It is very structured and stiff, the stitching looks great, the leather fob is nice, I'm just not sure since there is no serial/tag. It looks like it has never been used.



This is a fake. The "leather" is off, the brown leather is most likely man-made materials, and the hardware is not brass.


----------



## Peawea

Item Name: Bucket drawstring bag.
Seller: Second hand store.

Hi, please help me authenticate. I just bought this drawstring bucket bag.
There is no lining, no tags in the interior and the draw string is on the opposite side of the leather duck logo. :S

The site says it's a Vintage 1970s Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather, but I've googled similar and there's nothing really else like it.

Thankyou!!



noshoepolish said:


> Need more photos.



Here are some photos   Thanks!!






http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u632/peachelbel/D.png





http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u632/peachelbel/B.png


----------



## Lisaba

Hi, i'm from austria and i'm new here.
A girl wants to sell her Céline Phantom luggage but i'm not really sure if its an original one.
She told me that there is no serial number because it's an older model, and there is no suede/velour leather inside because the older models don´t have this.
Is that real? Please help me because we would meet each other tomorrow afternoon!
Thank you!


----------



## Jumy

Looks okay to me..


----------



## Jumy

I think this is real, looks fine to me..!


----------



## JohnY

fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Cite-MM-30756

Can anyone tell if this is authentic? thank you.


----------



## JohnY

http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Cite-MM-30756 authentic?


----------



## Lisianthus

Hi there, you're in the wrong pew. You're on Dooney & Bourke. If you post on LV you should get some help.


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
can you tell me if this bag is authentic?
thanks for the help!
Item:  Dooney and Bourke Smith bag
seller:  exclusivesdesigns
listing number; 190763459569
link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DOONEY-...569?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6a6363f1


----------



## emilyyydx

item: not sure of the item name
listing number: ?
seller: legalgal31
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Black-Handbag-/181036756420?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a26a1adc4

i know this is a little too good to be true but i was just wondering!  thank you


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:  LOT OF 8 DESIGNER LEATHER, BEADED, STRAW, NEW, VINTAGE, AND GENTLY USED
Listing number:   281010460649
Seller:  bargins4u2buy2day 
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/281010460649?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comments: 

Hi - I already purchased this lot but would like to have the Dooney bag authenticated. Thanks so much!  Pictures below.


----------



## jjgvintage

More pics of the Dooney above -


----------



## jebidiah21

Item: NEW Dooney & Bourke Colette Bag Mickey Mouse Balloon Purse WITH COSMETIC POUCH
Listing number: 160933111996
Seller: jordans-this-n-that
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160933111996?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Comments: Can you authenticate this purse for me? My wife is wanting it for Christmas and I'm new to Dooney & Bourke. Thanks!


----------



## katev

Item: D&B watch
Seller: Savers $7

Comments: I didn't know that D&B even made watches but I spotted this cute one at the thrift store and grabbed it. It is running and keeping time and it is in pretty good condition, just needs some cleaning and conditioning. 

Please give an opinion about authenticity, thank you! I found a watch that looks exactly like it on a completed auction on ebay (link below), so if the ebay watch is is real then my watch is probably genuine too!  If you know any information about the watch, like styel number or approximate time of release, that informatio would be greatly appreciated too!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

emilyyydx said:


> item: not sure of the item name
> listing number: ?
> seller: legalgal31
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Black-Handbag-/181036756420?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a26a1adc4
> 
> i know this is a little too good to be true but i was just wondering!  thank you


It seems okay. I'd like to see a picture of the full interior pocket and if there's a red, white and blue tag on the inside side, that would help.

But so far, no red flags.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item:  LOT OF 8 DESIGNER LEATHER, BEADED, STRAW, NEW, VINTAGE, AND GENTLY USED
> Listing number:   281010460649
> Seller:  bargins4u2buy2day
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/281010460649?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Hi - I already purchased this lot but would like to have the Dooney bag authenticated. Thanks so much!  Pictures below.





jjgvintage said:


> More pics of the Dooney above -



The Dooney is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

jebidiah21 said:


> Item: NEW Dooney & Bourke Colette Bag Mickey Mouse Balloon Purse WITH COSMETIC POUCH
> Listing number: 160933111996
> Seller: jordans-this-n-that
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160933111996?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> Comments: Can you authenticate this purse for me? My wife is wanting it for Christmas and I'm new to Dooney & Bourke. Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: D&B watch
> Seller: Savers $7
> 
> Comments: I didn't know that D&B even made watches but I spotted this cute one at the thrift store and grabbed it. It is running and keeping time and it is in pretty good condition, just needs some cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> Please give an opinion about authenticity, thank you! I found a watch that looks exactly like it on a completed auction on ebay (link below), so if the ebay watch is is real then my watch is probably genuine too!  If you know any information about the watch, like styel number or approximate time of release, that informatio would be greatly appreciated too!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Nice find. It's the real deal.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Nice find. It's the real deal.



Thank you! Any idea how old it is?


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thank you! Any idea how old it is?



Sorry. I don't know for sure. I'd guess it's within the last 7-8 years.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. I don't know for sure. I'd guess it's within the last 7-8 years.



Thanks again! 

I saw a LV watch on the shelf at Savers and asked to see it, but I am pretty sure that it was fake and it didn't seem to be working anyway. But then I was thrilled to see this cute D&B watch sitting there at a cheap price, especially since it was running!


----------



## brainstorm

emilyyydx said:


> item: not sure of the item name
> listing number: ?
> seller: legalgal31
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Black-Handbag-/181036756420?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a26a1adc4
> 
> i know this is a little too good to be true but i was just wondering!  thank you



I'd like to second what the other poster said, this one is authentic.


----------



## jjgvintage

Thanks so much BeenBurned!


----------



## pradaliz

I am a new member and posted photos of a chanel mini bag that was part of my mother's estate and was told that it had to be on a listing.
The whole point is that I don't want to list anything before having it authenticated so there will be no problems.

I really don't know what to do and need help!


----------



## BeenBurned

pradaliz said:


> I am a new member and posted photos of a chanel mini bag that was part of my mother's estate and was told that it had to be on a listing.
> The whole point is that I don't want to list anything before having it authenticated so there will be no problems.
> 
> I really don't know what to do and need help!



No, you can post pictures on the "authenticate this Chanel" thread. Just post the requested pictures (as outlined in post #1 of the thread) and state that the item isn't listed anywhere. Don't mention selling; just that you want to have it authenticated to verify that it's genuine.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## AshTx.1

Please authenticate!

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel (small) 
Listing number: 130816014975
Seller: bluedeucehog

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e753dfa7f


----------



## BeenBurned

AshTx.1 said:


> Please authenticate!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel (small)
> Listing number: 130816014975
> Seller: bluedeucehog
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e753dfa7f



looks okay.


----------



## AshTx.1

BeenBurned said:


> looks okay.



Thank you.


----------



## denton

What do you think about this one? All the details look correct, but never saw a tri-color bag like this! 

BRAND NEW WITHOUT TAG Vtg DOONEY & BOURKE AWL TAN/IVORY/BLACK SMALL XBODY BAG

Listing number: 130816014975
Seller: setsukos
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180988156799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> What do you think about this one? All the details look correct, but never saw a tri-color bag like this!
> 
> BRAND NEW WITHOUT TAG Vtg DOONEY & BOURKE AWL TAN/IVORY/BLACK SMALL XBODY BAG
> 
> Listing number: 130816014975
> Seller: setsukos
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180988156799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It looks fine. And in one of the pictures, you can see the remnants of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## brainstorm

denton said:


> What do you think about this one? All the details look correct, but never saw a tri-color bag like this!
> 
> BRAND NEW WITHOUT TAG Vtg DOONEY & BOURKE AWL TAN/IVORY/BLACK SMALL XBODY BAG
> 
> Listing number: 130816014975
> Seller: setsukos
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180988156799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Yep, I agree it's authentic. I had a bag just like this.


----------



## AshTx.1

I ordered this from E-Bay. Wanted to make sure everything was good. If you need more pics, let me know. 

This is D&B Florentine small satchel in Chestnut. 
































It also came with a D&B registration card, not sure if I need to add a pic of that also.


----------



## momdude8

I'm looking for help with questions about a Dooney and Burke Florentine Vachetta bag and the markings on the leather.


----------



## dalene135

My son bought this from a friend he trusts and who is a surgeon and has money.  But for the life of me I can not find another D&B Bag that looks like this anywhere.   It is leather.  And looks extremely well made like my other Dooney & Bourkes.  Can anyone authenticate this style?


----------



## carriem72

Bought at Salvation Army
Took the pics myself
Concerned about the lack of number on back of red/white/blue tag
Thanks for any help!
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney1.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney4.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney5.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney6.jpg
I think maybe it says 'arrow' on the back of the tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

carriem72 said:


> Bought at Salvation Army
> Took the pics myself
> Concerned about the lack of number on back of red/white/blue tag
> Thanks for any help!
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney1.jpg
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney4.jpg
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney5.jpg
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/8bluedooney6.jpg
> I think maybe it says 'arrow' on the back of the tag.



You're correct in being concerned. It's fake. 

The counterfeiters know that Dooney (usually) have red, white and blue tags so now they're adding them. But the tag is sewn in upside-down. The serial number (if that's what it's supposed to be) is wrong, the lining is wrong.

I hope you didn't spend a lot of money on it. Even thrifts like SA, GW, etc. are obligated to verify authenticity but they're rarely in compliance of the law.


----------



## mizzpiranha

Sorry wrong forum!


----------



## Mary Sue

I need to know if this bag is authenticate????
Dooney & Bourke 

Item # 261135071570


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...XKj6fhPPCaM2YmynVup5Rao=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  I won this with such a low bid I'm wondering if it is real thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Mary Sue said:


> I need to know if this bag is authenticate????
> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> Item # 261135071570



Fake.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Dooney...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

seller:  jhamcommander 

Are you the winning bidder?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...XKj6fhPPCaM2YmynVup5Rao=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc  I won this with such a low bid I'm wondering if it is real thanks



Authentic


----------



## sagg99

dalene135 said:


> My son bought this from a friend he trusts and who is a surgeon and has money.  But for the life of me I can not find another D&B Bag that looks like this anywhere.   It is leather.  And looks extremely well made like my other Dooney & Bourkes.  Can anyone authenticate this style?


My son bought this from a friend he trusts and who is a surgeon and has money. But for the life of me I can not find another D&B Bag that looks like this anywhere. It is leather. And looks extremely well made like my other Dooney & Bourkes. Can anyone authenticate this style?
Attached Images
Dalene135 I'm not an expert, but I noticed several things about your Dooney. The first photo the studs on the bag are not lined up evenly, and the piping on the left side of the bag has been sewn into the seam.  The lacing detail is a little sloppy, if this was done by Dooney, the lacing detail would align perfectly.  The second photo shows a printed? DB lining, I have never seen this lining in a Dooney bag before, also the zipper looks flimsy, and lacks a leather pull on the zipper itself, all the Dooneys I own have leather pulls and heavy weight zippers.  The inside should have a label sewn into the side seam that says "Dooney & Bourke, inc. with a serial number on the reverse.   The photo of the large DB metal plate is also a give away that it is probably fake, Dooney & Bourke uses a square plate that says "Dooney & Bourke" or a metal Duck.  The tassel below the metal plate is also off center. My advice, if you live in an area that has an actual Dooney & Bourke store (not Macy's, Bloomingdales, Dillards etc.) but a stand alone Dooney & Bourke store, they can tell you if it's real or fake.  Your son's friend could have been fooled also, especially if they were not familiar with Dooney's style.  hope this helps


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic


Thanks for  your forum, sometimes you look at something and there's that doubt, this really helps.


----------



## BeenBurned

dalene135 said:


> My son bought this from a friend he trusts and who is a surgeon and has money.  But for the life of me I can not find another D&B Bag that looks like this anywhere.   It is leather.  And looks extremely well made like my other Dooney & Bourkes.  Can anyone authenticate this style?



I authenticated (well, actually, UN-authenticated) this bag here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...al-dooney-and-bourke-793016.html#post23631681


----------



## Mary Sue

BeenBurned said:


> Fake.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Dooney...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> seller:  jhamcommander
> 
> Are you the winning bidder?



no I am a seller and I am not quite sure if this bag is authentic. I will
have it returned if it is not.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by BeenBurned
Fake.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Dooney...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
seller: jhamcommander

Are you the winning bidder? 



Mary Sue said:


> no I am a seller and I am not quite sure if this bag is authentic. I will
> have it returned if it is not.



As a seller, it was your responsibility (by law and therefore ebay rules) to KNOW the bag is authentic before listing it. Unless confirmed authentic, it shouldn't have been listed. 

As for the return, because you have a 14-day return policy, you are required to take a return for any reason. 

You claim (in the listing) to know it's authentic because "you purchased it yourself." Unless you bought from Dooney or an authorized department store, you really don't know if it's authentic unless you know Dooney. 

My advice to sellers who aren't "expert" in a brand is that unless they've bought from a legitimate retailer, it's a good idea to have your item authenticated. It's better for the sake of your reputation as well as your ebay account. You risk suspension if your listings are removed as counterfeit. 

Note that this bag is counterfeit also:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

In the case of the fakes, these items are illegal to resell, whether on ebay, consignment or even at a garage sale. Rather than having either you or the buyers go to the expense of paying for return shipping, it's a better idea to just tell them to destroy the fakes and issue full refunds with profuse apologies. 

PLEASE, in the future, have your designer items authenticated before listing them.


----------



## brainstorm

Mary Sue said:


> no I am a seller and I am not quite sure if this bag is authentic. I will
> have it returned if it is not.



You sold this specific bag? How is it that you can say that it's authentic in the listing when it's NOT authentic??!?!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by BeenBurned
Fake.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Dooney...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
seller: jhamcommander

Are you the winning bidder? 





Mary Sue said:


> no I am a seller and I am not quite sure if this bag is authentic. I will
> have it returned if it is not.





BeenBurned said:


> As a seller, it was your responsibility (by law and therefore ebay rules) to KNOW the bag is authentic before listing it. Unless confirmed authentic, it shouldn't have been listed.
> 
> As for the return, because you have a 14-day return policy, you are required to take a return for any reason.
> 
> You claim (in the listing) to know it's authentic because "you purchased it yourself." Unless you bought from Dooney or an authorized department store, you really don't know if it's authentic unless you know Dooney.
> 
> My advice to sellers who aren't "expert" in a brand is that unless they've bought from a legitimate retailer, it's a good idea to have your item authenticated. It's better for the sake of your reputation as well as your ebay account. You risk suspension if your listings are removed as counterfeit.
> 
> Note that this bag is counterfeit also:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> In the case of the fakes, these items are illegal to resell, whether on ebay, consignment or even at a garage sale. Rather than having either you or the buyers go to the expense of paying for return shipping, it's a better idea to just tell them to destroy the fakes and issue full refunds with profuse apologies.
> 
> PLEASE, in the future, have your designer items authenticated before listing them.





brainstorm said:


> You sold this specific bag? How is it that you can say that it's authentic in the listing when it's NOT authentic??!?!



Someone also paid over $140 for this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

That's over $200 on just these two fakes.


----------



## brainstorm

BeenBurned said:


> That's over $200 on just these two fakes.



That is so awful!!!!


----------



## sagg99

brainstorm said:


> That is so awful!!!!


I hate that people sell fakes period.  In fact I contacted the person she sold the "vintage" Dooney to. the buyer had given her a positive rating, she was unaware that it was fake, until I told her.  She went to a vintage dealer who confirmed it was fake.  The seller kept insisting it was real the buyer has since filed a claim with ebay, I'm sure they will refund her money, and deal with the seller appropriately.


----------



## carriem72

BeenBurned said:


> You're correct in being concerned. It's fake.
> 
> The counterfeiters know that Dooney (usually) have red, white and blue tags so now they're adding them. But the tag is sewn in upside-down. The serial number (if that's what it's supposed to be) is wrong, the lining is wrong.
> 
> I hope you didn't spend a lot of money on it. Even thrifts like SA, GW, etc. are obligated to verify authenticity but they're rarely in compliance of the law.



Thank goodness I only spent a couple of bucks on it!  I have a couple of Dooney's, but I'm not really well versed in them.  I had a feeling that this one was fake.  Thanks for verifying that for me!


----------



## Mary Sue

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by BeenBurned
> Fake.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Dooney...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> seller: jhamcommander
> 
> Are you the winning bidder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone also paid over $140 for this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> That's over $200 on just these two fakes.



I truly thought I purchased these bags from a department store in 1999!
Well, they were both purchased on Ebay!  I have learned a big lesson and the bags are in the garbage!  Money returned with apologies!!!! So sorry
Been Buried too but in 1999!


----------



## kealohanui

Hope this works. Wondering if authentic. thanks in advance.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...968&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=121045483155&

seller: boozaziza


----------



## BeenBurned

kealohanui said:


> Hope this works. Wondering if authentic. thanks in advance.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...968&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=121045483155&
> 
> seller: boozaziza



It seems to be fine but a picture of the red, whtie and blue tag with serial number should be shown.


----------



## kealohanui

BeenBurned said:


> It seems to be fine but a picture of the red, whtie and blue tag with serial number should be shown.


Wow, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ManHands

Item Name Dooney and Bourke Cream Pebble Leather and Tan color Leather Trim Cross Body Shoulder Bag

Link http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney

Then attach any photos 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney

Please authenticate this bag.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item Name Dooney and Bourke Cream Pebble Leather and Tan color Leather Trim Cross Body Shoulder Bag
> 
> Link http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
> 
> Then attach any photos
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/110060340/dooney-and-bourke-cream-pebble-leather?ga_search_query=dooney
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks.



Yep, authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks so much for the fast response!


----------



## ManHands

Item: 
VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE SHOULDER BAG BLK & CARMEL LEATHER MADE IN USA WITH #

Listing number: ?

Seller: 59cady

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...183?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d7d7a477

Please authenticate this.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE SHOULDER BAG BLK & CARMEL LEATHER MADE IN USA WITH #
> 
> Listing number: ?
> 
> Seller: 59cady
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...183?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d7d7a477
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> Thanks.


Authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Thank you so much!


----------



## ManHands

Item:
HTF Dooney & Bourke Equestrian Dark Brown Pebble Leather Shoulder Bag Purse

Listing number:
181057537164

Seller:
bayside*flea*market

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HTF-Dooney-...164?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27dec48c

Please authenticate this bag.
Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item:
> HTF Dooney & Bourke Equestrian Dark Brown Pebble Leather Shoulder Bag Purse
> 
> Listing number:
> 181057537164
> 
> Seller:
> bayside*flea*market
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HTF-Dooney-...164?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27dec48c
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks.



Yes, authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> HTF Dooney & Bourke Equestrian Dark Brown Pebble Leather Shoulder Bag Purse
> 
> Listing number:
> 181057537164
> 
> Seller:
> bayside*flea*market
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HTF-Dooney-...164?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27dec48c
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks.





brainstorm said:


> Yes, authentic.



Just an additional comment is that the color appears to be dark taupe, which is rather rare!


----------



## ManHands

Thank you for authenticating and noting the color.


----------



## ManHands

Item: 
VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE TAUPE LEATHER ACROSS BODY SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG PURSE USA

Listing number: 
190779232209

Seller: 
tru_d_do_art

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6b540fd1

Please authenticate this bag.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
$ensibles~$ells~Dooney & Bourke ~Purse & Wallet~Light~Brown~Leather~GUC

Listing number:
330851978032

Seller:
sensibles-sells

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ensibles-el...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d08508b30

Please authenticate these.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE TAUPE LEATHER ACROSS BODY SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG PURSE USA
> 
> Listing number:
> 190779232209
> 
> Seller:
> tru_d_do_art
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6b540fd1
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks.


Authentic surrey bag.


ManHands said:


> Item:
> $ensibles~$ells~Dooney & Bourke ~Purse & Wallet~Light~Brown~Leather~GUC
> 
> Listing number:
> 330851978032
> 
> Seller:
> sensibles-sells
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ensibles-el...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d08508b30
> 
> Please authenticate these.
> Thanks.



Both bag and wallet are authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
Authentic Dooney & Bourke Red Shoulder Purse, Wallet, & Key Fob $400+ Value

Listing number:
190778343388

Seller:
durham1487

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6b467fdc

Please authenticate these.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## ManHands

Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Authentic Dooney & Bourke Red Shoulder Purse, Wallet, & Key Fob $400+ Value
> 
> Listing number:
> 190778343388
> 
> Seller:
> durham1487
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6b467fdc
> 
> Please authenticate these.
> Thanks.


All three pieces are authentic.


----------



## ManHands

BeenBurned said:


> All three pieces are authentic.


Thanks again.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
Dooney & Bourke Purse

Listing number:
251208340395

Seller:
frankie6769 

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Purse-/251208340395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d2f13ab

This looks like a really good fake to me.
What do you think, ladies?
Please authenticate.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Dooney & Bourke Purse
> 
> Listing number:
> 251208340395
> 
> Seller:
> frankie6769
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Purse-/251208340395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d2f13ab
> 
> This looks like a really good fake to me.
> What do you think, ladies?
> Please authenticate.
> Thanks.



Absolutely authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Wow, I think I'm scrutinizing the logos too much now.
Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Wow, I think I'm scrutinizing the logos too much now.
> Thanks.



Yeah, the logos can vary just a little bit between designs and this one was definitely more "bulbous" but still authentic!


----------



## ManHands

Item:
DOONEY & BOURKE Burke Taupe AWL Handbag Purse

Listing number:
260852997199

Seller:
culprid

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbc0cdc4f

Please authenticate this bag.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item:
> DOONEY & BOURKE Burke Taupe AWL Handbag Purse
> 
> Listing number:
> 260852997199
> 
> Seller:
> culprid
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbc0cdc4f
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks.



Authentic


----------



## ManHands

Thank you.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
DOONEY & BOURKE ALL LEATHER WOMEN'S HAND BAG

Listing number:
251199917356

Seller:
restoredoct10

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7cae8d2c

Please authenticate this.
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> DOONEY & BOURKE ALL LEATHER WOMEN'S HAND BAG
> 
> Listing number:
> 251199917356
> 
> Seller:
> restoredoct10
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7cae8d2c
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> Thanks.



Authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bratty1919

Item Name : Vintage D & B Messenger 
Link : see below
Then attach any photos:
https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/January8201302?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCKvdGwuYu73wE

I know it's old, but is it authentic? TIA!


----------



## brainstorm

Bratty1919 said:


> Item Name : Vintage D & B Messenger
> Link : see below
> Then attach any photos:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/January8201302?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCKvdGwuYu73wE
> 
> I know it's old, but is it authentic? TIA!



Yes, authentic. 
Just a note, it's also helpful to post the front view of the purse as well.


----------



## Bratty1919

brainstorm said:


> Yes, authentic.
> Just a note, it's also helpful to post the front view of the purse as well.



Okay- TYSM!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Item Name : Vintage D & B Messenger
> Link : see below
> Then attach any photos:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/January8201302?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCKvdGwuYu73wE
> 
> I know it's old, but is it authentic? TIA!





brainstorm said:


> Yes, authentic.
> Just a note, it's also helpful to post the front view of the purse as well.



LOL! She took the words right out of my mouth. It appears to be an equestrian bag but without pictures, I can't be sure.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! She took the words right out of my mouth. It appears to be an equestrian bag but without pictures, I can't be sure.



Thanks- I'll try and post more tomorrow


----------



## ManHands

Item:
Dooney and Bourke Vintage Black Leather w/Tan Trim Cross Body Accordion Handbag

Listing number:
261150809420

Seller:
rozescloset

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...420?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccdcd1d4c

Please authenticate this.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## ManHands

Item: 
NWT Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Square Surrey Shoulder Bag - Rouge

Listing number:
121046648454

Seller:
safistreasures

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...454?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ef14686

Please authenticate this bag.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Dooney and Bourke Vintage Black Leather w/Tan Trim Cross Body Accordion Handbag
> 
> Listing number:
> 261150809420
> 
> Seller:
> rozescloset
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...420?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccdcd1d4c
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> &#8212;Thanks.


It's authentic. It's a kilty bag but the closure hardware isn't original. Perhaps it was broken and replaced. 

FYI, this is what the original kilty hardware looked like:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/KL/Dooney-Bourke-KL.htm




ManHands said:


> Item:
> NWT Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Square Surrey Shoulder Bag - Rouge
> 
> Listing number:
> 121046648454
> 
> Seller:
> safistreasures
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...454?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2ef14686
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> &#8212;Thanks.



Authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks for checking the bags.

I'm confused about the kilty one though.
I didn't know kilty's had 3 accordian style compartments inside.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
DOONEY BOURKE PURSE HANDBAG HUNTER DARK GREEN BRITISH TAN LEATHER USE EUC TOTE

Listing number:
251208606072

Seller:
botticelli4grace

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d332178

I was looking at this earlier.
Is it authentic?
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## dorothygail101

dorothygail101 said:


> Help authenticating a Dooney & Bourke Hobo handbag. Thank you in advance.



was looking for some help with this db item, thanks so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> DOONEY BOURKE PURSE HANDBAG HUNTER DARK GREEN BRITISH TAN LEATHER USE EUC TOTE
> 
> Listing number:
> 251208606072
> 
> Seller:
> botticelli4grace
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d332178
> 
> I was looking at this earlier.
> Is it authentic?
> Thanks.


Authentic kilty.


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> was looking for some help with this db item, thanks so much!!



I've gone back as far as page 200 and can't find your post with pictures. If you're reposting something that old, please post a link to the original post.


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> Help authenticating a Dooney & Bourke Hobo handbag. Thank you in advance.


Never mind above post. I found it. LOL! Three months old post from October: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-197.html#post23109961

It's authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks you.


----------



## dorothygail101

BeenBurned said:


> I've gone back as far as page 200 and can't find your post with pictures. If you're reposting something that old, please post a link to the original post.



so sorry i didnt know how to "bump" it, i looked up online how to do that, but i must have missed it, sorry about that and thanks for the reply!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> so sorry i didnt know how to "bump" it, i looked up online how to do that, but i must have missed it, sorry about that and thanks for the reply!!



No problem. You're welcome.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
Rare Vintage Dooney & Bourke Drawstring Bucket Purse "NICE BAG!"

Listing number:
200877054206

Seller:
1coolbreeeze

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec53498fe

Please take a look at this bag and let me know if it's genuine.
Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Rare Vintage Dooney & Bourke Drawstring Bucket Purse "NICE BAG!"
> 
> Listing number:
> 200877054206
> 
> Seller:
> 1coolbreeeze
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...206?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec53498fe
> 
> Please take a look at this bag and let me know if it's genuine.
> Thanks.



Yes, good to go.


----------



## ManHands

Thank you.


----------



## ManHands

Item: 
Dooney & Bourke Handbag with wallet

Listing number: 
170972512784

Seller:
jokaritay

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cec18210

Please authenticate these.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Dooney & Bourke Handbag with wallet
> 
> Listing number:
> 170972512784
> 
> Seller:
> jokaritay
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cec18210
> 
> Please authenticate these.
> Thanks.


Both look good but the seller would instill a lot more confidence if there were more pictures.

Ebay now gives sellers the ability to post 12 pictures without any charge so why sellers don't take full advantage is beyond me!


----------



## ManHands

Thanks for authenticating.
I agree about more photos.
Thanks.

PS: Is the bag an older or more unusual one?
I haven't seen one of these before.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Thanks for authenticating.
> I agree about more photos.
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: Is the bag an older or more unusual one?
> I haven't seen one of these before.



I'm sorry but I have no clue about the name or age of the bag. About the best I can offer is that it's probably vintage (i.e, 20+ years old).


----------



## ManHands

I think I just found it by luck.
I believe it's an arrowhead turnlock.
Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> I think I just found it by luck.
> I believe it's an arrowhead turnlock.
> Thanks.



Yep, that's what I would call it.


----------



## denton

Right, it's an early Essex with arrowhead turnlock hardware.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks for all the confirmations.

I have never owned a Dooney before and hadn't even considered them my style during the 80s. I am just completely smitten with them now. I joined the forum earlier this week and I've already purchased 6 bags since. I appreciate all the authenticators' help, and members as well. Thanks, y'all!

Denton: Your photos have been a real pleasure to look at. They were really helpful in determining size, especially with your wife modelling the bags. Please continue posting your collection.

I may need an intervention soon as I am unable to stop trolling Ebay and Etsy for "just 1 more".


----------



## generalbeaux

Item:Vintage Dooney & Bourke doctors satchel bag with matching cross body bag

Listing number: 230903844248

Seller: tanjune

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230903844248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comments: I would appreciate any help in knowing if either of these bags are authentic.  I am thinking the crossbody bag is not authentic because of the braided trim.  Thanks!


----------



## brainstorm

generalbeaux said:


> Item:Vintage Dooney & Bourke doctors satchel bag with matching cross body bag
> 
> Listing number: 230903844248
> 
> Seller: tanjune
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230903844248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments: I would appreciate any help in knowing if either of these bags are authentic.  I am thinking the crossbody bag is not authentic because of the braided trim.  Thanks!



Well, it looks like the listing has ended early... 
But you're right in being skeptical about the crossbody purse, because it is not authentic. The Dr. satchel is authentic.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Thanks for all the confirmations.
> 
> I have never owned a Dooney before and hadn't even considered them my style during the 80s. I am just completely smitten with them now. I joined the forum earlier this week and I've already purchased 6 bags since. I appreciate all the authenticators' help, and members as well. Thanks, y'all!
> 
> Denton: Your photos have been a real pleasure to look at. They were really helpful in determining size, especially with your wife modelling the bags. Please continue posting your collection.
> 
> I may need an intervention soon as I am unable to stop trolling Ebay and Etsy for "just 1 more".



Ha! This is how it begins! 
Congrats on joining the "club" and enjoy your new purses!


----------



## BeenBurned

generalbeaux said:


> Item:Vintage Dooney & Bourke doctors satchel bag with matching cross body bag
> 
> Listing number: 230903844248
> 
> Seller: tanjune
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230903844248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments: I would appreciate any help in knowing if either of these bags are authentic.  I am thinking the crossbody bag is not authentic because of the braided trim.  Thanks!





brainstorm said:


> Well, it looks like the listing has ended early...
> But you're right in being skeptical about the crossbody purse, because it is not authentic. The Dr. satchel is authentic.



Are you the winning bidder?


----------



## generalbeaux

brainstorm said:


> Well, it looks like the listing has ended early...
> But you're right in being skeptical about the crossbody purse, because it is not authentic. The Dr. satchel is authentic.


Thank you for answering so quickly! The listing was ended because I purchased it earlier today.  It honestly never crossed my mind to check for authenticity first.  I own several new Dooney bags, but no vintage ones.  At least the satchel looks authentic and I'm sure I will enjoy it!  I will do more research before buying any more "vintage" pieces and have found this forum to be very informative.  Thanks again.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## generalbeaux

BeenBurned said:


> Are you the winning bidder?


Yes, I was the winning bidder.


----------



## BeenBurned

generalbeaux said:


> Item:Vintage Dooney & Bourke doctors satchel bag with matching cross body bag
> 
> Listing number: 230903844248
> 
> Seller: tanjune
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230903844248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments: I would appreciate any help in knowing if either of these bags are authentic.  I am thinking the crossbody bag is not authentic because of the braided trim.  Thanks!





brainstorm said:


> Well, it looks like the listing has ended early...
> But you're right in being skeptical about the crossbody purse, because it is not authentic. The Dr. satchel is authentic.





BeenBurned said:


> Are you the winning bidder?





generalbeaux said:


> Thank you for answering so quickly! The listing was ended because I purchased it earlier today.  It honestly never crossed my mind to check for authenticity first.  I own several new Dooney bags, but no vintage ones.  At least the satchel looks authentic and I'm sure I will enjoy it!  I will do more research before buying any more "vintage" pieces and have found this forum to be very informative.  Thanks again.





generalbeaux said:


> Yes, I was the winning bidder.



Please don't "settle" for a fake. Let the seller know that one of the items is counterfeit, illegal and should never have been listed in the first place. It was the seller's responsibility to verify the authenticity of her items before posting them. That's the law as well as ebay policy. So whether she knew it was fake or not is irrelevant. 

And I'm willing to bet that your $125 price was because you thought you were buying two genuine bags. 

If necessary, refer the seller here. 

There's nothing right about that fake. Dooney has never used that braided trim around the flap of any bag. 

(I'm seeing that the listing has been removed.)


----------



## generalbeaux

BeenBurned said:


> Please don't "settle" for a fake. Let the seller know that one of the items is counterfeit, illegal and should never have been listed in the first place. It was the seller's responsibility to verify the authenticity of her items before posting them. That's the law as well as ebay policy. So whether she knew it was fake or not is irrelevant.
> 
> And I'm willing to bet that your $125 price was because you thought you were buying two genuine bags.
> 
> If necessary, refer the seller here.
> 
> There's nothing right about that fake. Dooney has never used that braided trim around the flap of any bag.
> 
> (I'm seeing that the listing has been removed.)


Ebay has removed the listing and I have been in touch with customer service to start the process of getting my money back.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
WOMENS DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER BAG

Listing number:
330853762224

Seller:
tampabayresale

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-DOON...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d086bc4b0

Is this real? Please take a look.
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> WOMENS DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER BAG
> 
> Listing number:
> 330853762224
> 
> Seller:
> tampabayresale
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-DOON...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d086bc4b0
> 
> Is this real? Please take a look.
> Thanks.



Yes, authentic.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item:
> WOMENS DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER BAG
> 
> Listing number:
> 330853762224
> 
> Seller:
> tampabayresale
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-DOON...224?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d086bc4b0
> 
> Is this real? Please take a look.
> Thanks.



Yep, authentic


----------



## ManHands

Thanks, ladies.


----------



## ManHands

I just received a bag and wallet off Ebay and something doesn't seem right.
The wallet's logo reads "All-Weather Leather" and the bag's logo reads "All Weather Leather". Isn't it supposed to have a hyphen? The bag's zipper also reads YKK.

Is the bag fake?
I had it authenticated on this forum before I purchased it.
I went back to look at the seller's photos and they are no longer available.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> I just received a bag and wallet off Ebay and something doesn't seem right.
> The wallet's logo reads "All-Weather Leather" and the bag's logo reads "All Weather Leather". Isn't it supposed to have a hyphen? The bag's zipper also reads YKK.
> 
> Is the bag fake?
> I had it authenticated on this forum before I purchased it.
> I went back to look at the seller's photos and they are no longer available.



Is there a link to the listing or was the listing removed?

Please post pictures.


----------



## ManHands

Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330851978032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## ManHands

Here are my photos of the logo and zipper:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/92117729@N07/8372612556/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/92117729@N07/8371542179/in/photostream/


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> I just received a bag and wallet off Ebay and something doesn't seem right.
> The wallet's logo reads "All-Weather Leather" and the bag's logo reads "All Weather Leather". Isn't it supposed to have a hyphen? The bag's zipper also reads YKK.
> 
> Is the bag fake?
> I had it authenticated on this forum before I purchased it.
> I went back to look at the seller's photos and they are no longer available.



I don't think you have to worry. Both items seem authentic to me. 
I believe that the reason the wallet's logo doesn't have a hyphen is for design reasons, because the logo is so small. I have items with small logos, and they all seem to be missing a hyphen as well. 
The YKK zipper looks ok to me too.


----------



## ManHands

Sorry I wasn't clear about what I photographed.
The photo is showing the logo on the bag.
The wallet has a hyphen.
The bag does not have a hyphen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330851978032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330851978032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648





ManHands said:


> Here are my photos of the logo and zipper:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92117729@N07/8372612556/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92117729@N07/8371542179/in/photostream/





ManHands said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear about what I photographed.
> The photo is showing the logo on the bag.
> The wallet has a hyphen.
> The bag does not have a hyphen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330851978032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


The logo, the leather texture/pebbling and the zipper look fine. I've seen duck emblems both with and without the hyphen.


ETA: If you want to offer constructive criticism to the seller, you might tell her that it's never a good idea to remove pictures until after the dispute period (45 days) expires. In the event of a dispute, the full listing is helpful to a seller in defending her case as well as to a buyer to see what they bought and verify that what they received is the same item.


----------



## ManHands

I didn't think the logo would differ that much, so it's a relief to hear all this.
It's good to know about the Ebay standards as well.
Thanks ladies, for taking the time to look at my photos.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

You're welcome.


----------



## generalbeaux

generalbeaux said:


> Ebay has removed the listing and I have been in touch with customer service to start the process of getting my money back.


As an update - Ebay settled in my favor and retuned the money to me.  The same seller has already re-listed the items, including the fake bag!


----------



## generalbeaux

Thank you to all the help I received here yesterday!  I am hoping someone could look at this bag on ebay - before I bid this time 

Item: Dooney & Bourke vintage AWL Gladstone locking satchel, taupe & British Tan
Item number: 160953270511
Seller: oregonitems
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...511?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25799000ef
Comments: I would like to know if you think this bag is authentic.


----------



## brainstorm

generalbeaux said:


> Thank you to all the help I received here yesterday!  I am hoping someone could look at this bag on ebay - before I bid this time
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke vintage AWL Gladstone locking satchel, taupe & British Tan
> Item number: 160953270511
> Seller: oregonitems
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...511?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25799000ef
> Comments: I would like to know if you think this bag is authentic.



Yep, authentic. Good luck this time around!


----------



## BeenBurned

generalbeaux said:


> As an update - Ebay settled in my favor and retuned the money to me.  The same seller has already re-listed the items, including the fake bag!



Do not buy from  *tanjune*. Seller knowingly relisted the previously removed fake. 

Please report: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c363d3bb


----------



## ManHands

I am looking at bag that looks very real to me, but the inside tag does not say "made in the usa". Should I be weary?


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> I am looking at bag that looks very real to me, but the inside tag does not say "made in the usa". Should I be weary?



Pics please


----------



## ManHands

Item: 
Dooney & Bourke Carrier Shoulder Bag Taupe

Listing number: 
160954856803

Seller:
necronicmonkey

Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160954856803&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Here it is.
&#8212;Thanks


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Dooney & Bourke Carrier Shoulder Bag Taupe
> 
> Listing number:
> 160954856803
> 
> Seller:
> necronicmonkey
> 
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160954856803&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Here it is.
> Thanks



This looks authentic, although not vintage.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Dooney & Bourke Carrier Shoulder Bag Taupe
> 
> Listing number:
> 160954856803
> 
> Seller:
> necronicmonkey
> 
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160954856803&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Here it is.
> Thanks





brainstorm said:


> This looks authentic, although not vintage.



It's authentic. Dooney is also made in China, Mexico, Costa Rica and Italy.


----------



## denton

ManHands said:


> Denton: Your photos have been a real pleasure to look at. They were really helpful in determining size, especially with your wife modelling the bags. Please continue posting your collection.



Hah, glad to hear you've been enjoying that series. We're about at the end of the collection, I have two more to go, I like to do three at a time. I'm sure the third will turn up soon.


----------



## ManHands

Item:
Vintage Brown DOONEY & BOURKE All Weather Leather Bag ~ Nice Medium Sized Purse
Listed for charity 

Listing number: 
390523397147

Seller:
salvationarmyfortlauderdalearc

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bro...Handbags&hash=item5aed02241b&autorefresh=true

Is this genuine?
Thanks for looking.


----------



## joy&lv

Item Name: dooney & bourke all weather leather purse, hand bag
Item Number: 170974220253
Seller: mistys_creations
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170974220253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item:
> Vintage Brown DOONEY & BOURKE All Weather Leather Bag ~ Nice Medium Sized Purse
> Listed for charity
> 
> Listing number:
> 390523397147
> 
> Seller:
> salvationarmyfortlauderdalearc
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bro...Handbags&hash=item5aed02241b&autorefresh=true
> 
> Is this genuine?
> Thanks for looking.


Authentic


joy&lv said:


> Item Name: dooney & bourke all weather leather purse, hand bag
> Item Number: 170974220253
> Seller: mistys_creations
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170974220253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Fake. Please report!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ManHands

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Thank you.


----------



## joy&lv

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic
> 
> 
> Fake. Please report!



Thanks. I was like... I've never seen this style... would have been cool though.


----------



## ManHands

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE DOCTOR BAG WITH LOCK NAVY BLUE ALL WEATHER LEATHER
Listing number: 150976566337
Seller: mariadelcarmen2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2326e79441

I've never seen a lock on a DB before.


----------



## ManHands

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag Purse Vintage
Listing number: 290841379832
Seller: midwestcollections2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b77f43f8

Please authenticate.
&#8212;Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE DOCTOR BAG WITH LOCK NAVY BLUE ALL WEATHER LEATHER
> Listing number: 150976566337
> Seller: mariadelcarmen2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2326e79441
> 
> I've never seen a lock on a DB before.


Authentic. 



ManHands said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag Purse Vintage
> Listing number: 290841379832
> Seller: midwestcollections2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b77f43f8
> 
> Please authenticate.
> Thanks.


Authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks so much!


----------



## generalbeaux

Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Messenger Handbag
Listing number: 321055125190 
Seller: stefferini
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321055125190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate this item prior to bidding. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

generalbeaux said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Messenger Handbag
> Listing number: 321055125190
> Seller: stefferini
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321055125190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I would appreciate it if someone could authenticate this item prior to bidding. Thank you.



It's authentic.


----------



## generalbeaux

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you BeenBurned for all of your help.  These vintage Dooney bags are becoming quite addictive!


----------



## BeenBurned

generalbeaux said:


> Thank you BeenBurned for all of your help.  These vintage Dooney bags are becoming quite addictive!



You're welcome. 

Do you need an intervention?


----------



## ManHands

Item: Dooney & Bourke Vintage Cavalry Saddle Bag
Listing number: 150976100354
Seller: born*2*spend
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I think this is genuine, but I just want to be sure.
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Vintage Cavalry Saddle Bag
> Listing number: 150976100354
> Seller: born*2*spend
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I think this is genuine, but I just want to be sure.
> Thanks.



It's fine.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks again.


----------



## Mary Sue

Dooney & Bourke  authentic????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261154495485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Mary Sue

Mary Sue said:


> Dooney & Bourke  authentic????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261154495485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


please authenticate this dooney bag on ebay


----------



## Halloweenmommy

There is an Authentic This sticky where these belong.  You can find it on the main Dooney page near the top.

Good Luck!


----------



## Mary Sue

Halloweenmommy said:


> There is an Authentic This sticky where these belong.  You can find it on the main Dooney page near the top.
> 
> Good Luck!


I am sorry but I do not know how to move it. thanks


----------



## Halloweenmommy

Mary Sue said:


> I am sorry but I do not know how to move it. thanks



No problem!  I was just letting you know there is another section that gets checked frequently for authentic purposes!


----------



## Mary Sue

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


Please help authenticate this Dooney

Ebay item 261154495485


----------



## Mary Sue

I am trying to find out if this ebay item is authentic.

Ebay item 261154495485


----------



## BeenBurned

Mary Sue said:


> Please help authenticate this Dooney
> 
> Ebay item 261154495485





Mary Sue said:


> I am trying to find out if this ebay item is authentic.
> 
> Ebay item 261154495485


http://www.ebay.com/itm/26115449548...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261154495485&_rdc=1

Welcome to tpf! 

Please be patient. It's not necessary to post twice within just a few minutes. We come here on our own free time as our personal time allows.

The listing you've asked about from seller  *buymegansstuff* is fake. Please report.

ETA: buymegansstuff has another current fake Dooney:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Dooney...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce054615


----------



## Lisianthus

LOVE IT when those people get busted!!!


----------



## seaco711

Hi all - I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag. Photos are attached.


----------



## BeenBurned

seaco711 said:


> Hi all - I was hoping you could help me authenticate this bag. Photos are attached.



Authentic.


----------



## SewHappy58

Hi guys, I'm addicted to this forum.  I just bought a bag on ebay after learning so much from all the posts here.  I found one on ebay can you authenticate?  I'm suspicious about the location of the item (or lack of it) and it looks wrong.

tem: DOONEY BOURKE DILLEN II Orange Small Blair LEATHER SATCHEL TOTE BAG 6L689 OR

Listing number: 140906901258
Seller:  tambaytoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ceb4af0a

Comments: note location and lack of images


----------



## BeenBurned

SewHappy58 said:


> Hi guys, I'm addicted to this forum.  I just bought a bag on ebay after learning so much from all the posts here.  I found one on ebay can you authenticate?  I'm suspicious about the location of the item (or lack of it) and it looks wrong.
> 
> tem: DOONEY BOURKE DILLEN II Orange Small Blair LEATHER SATCHEL TOTE BAG 6L689 OR
> 
> Listing number: 140906901258
> Seller:  tambaytoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ceb4af0a
> 
> Comments: note location and lack of images



I agree there should be pictures that show more detail but I don't see any problems with the pictures of the bag in the listing. 

As for location, many sellers list their location with just the country. I suppose if you really want to know, you can ask her what state she's in.


----------



## SewHappy58

thank you so much!


----------



## azria

Hi, does anyone could help me authenticate this bag? I already have the same bag in red received as a gift and I really love it. I would like to buy another one in different color. I don't live in the US so I can't see it in person. 

Item: Dooney & Bourke Victoria Nylon Bag, Khaki with Black Trim
Listing number: 221179387234
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f519d62
Comment: The middle zip and the side zip appear to be different colors. middle one is black while the other one is brown. I look at the same bag that I already own and the middle zip and the side zip both have the same color. 

Thanks


----------



## SewHappy58

azria said:


> Hi, does anyone could help me authenticate this bag? I already have the same bag in red received as a gift and I really love it. I would like to buy another one in different color. I don't live in the US so I can't see it in person.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Victoria Nylon Bag, Khaki with Black Trim
> Listing number: 221179387234
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f519d62
> Comment: The middle zip and the side zip appear to be different colors. middle one is black while the other one is brown. I look at the same bag that I already own and the middle zip and the side zip both have the same color.
> 
> Thanks


It might be just the photos.  Did you ask the seller?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

azria said:


> Hi, does anyone could help me authenticate this bag? I already have the same bag in red received as a gift and I really love it. I would like to buy another one in different color. I don't live in the US so I can't see it in person.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Victoria Nylon Bag, Khaki with Black Trim
> Listing number: 221179387234
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337f519d62
> Comment: The middle zip and the side zip appear to be different colors. middle one is black while the other one is brown. I look at the same bag that I already own and the middle zip and the side zip both have the same color.
> 
> Thanks





SewHappy58 said:


> It might be just the photos.  Did you ask the seller?


So far, it doesn't have any red flags. Please ask the seller to send a couple more pictures showing the interior pocket as well as the red, white and blue tag (both sides). 

Post those pictures if you get them.


----------



## ManHands

Item: Dooney & Bourke Butterscotch Leather Saddle Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 190787884146
Seller: sepeeler2 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Please authenticate.
Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Butterscotch Leather Saddle Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 190787884146
> Seller: sepeeler2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Please authenticate.
> Thanks.


The auction is over, but just wanted to let you know that it is authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks for checking it out.

I saw the listing late so I went for it and just wanted to make sure before I forwarded payment.


----------



## anna_mg

Hello, 

please authenticate this bag:
Item: Dooney & Bourke torebka listonoszka skórzana
Listing number: 2976142210 
Seller: Dolce_Fragolina
Link: http://allegro.pl/dooney-bourke-torebka-listonoszka-skorzana-i2976142210.html

Thanks 
amg


----------



## BeenBurned

anna_mg said:


> Hello,
> 
> please authenticate this bag:
> Item: Dooney & Bourke torebka listonoszka skórzana
> Listing number: 2976142210
> Seller: Dolce_Fragolina
> Link: http://allegro.pl/dooney-bourke-torebka-listonoszka-skorzana-i2976142210.html
> 
> Thanks
> amg



Authentic.


----------



## anna_mg

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## neverenough85

Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Dooney????
found this gem on the bottom of a .25 cent mystery misc box o junk i bought at an auction last night.. maybe its real looks feels and shockingly smells real in GREAT condition even more shocking!!  Fingers crossed... TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

neverenough85 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Dooney????
> found this gem on the bottom of a .25 cent mystery misc box o junk i bought at an auction last night.. maybe its real looks feels and shockingly smells real in GREAT condition even more shocking!!  Fingers crossed... TIA



Congratulations! Nice find! Absolutely authentic!


----------



## neverenough85

BeenBurned said:


> Congratulations! Nice find! Absolutely authentic!



Oh yippee!! Thank you so much!!! Is there an identify this bag thread? and a dooney Rehab thread? I would like to properly clean and name this treasure!! Just BEAMING right now!! TIA You gals are yhe BEST!!!!


----------



## Mary Sue

Please help authenicate this Dooney found on Ebay under:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200887106908?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller name: linda*s***stuff

thanks a bunch


----------



## BeenBurned

neverenough85 said:


> Oh yippee!! Thank you so much!!! Is there an identify this bag thread? and a dooney Rehab thread? I would like to properly clean and name this treasure!! Just BEAMING right now!! TIA You gals are yhe BEST!!!!


I don't think the bag has a fancy style name; they didn't do that with some of the older styles. I believe it might be the classic zip top. (Compare the measurements here.)
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/ZIPTOP/Dooney-Bourke-ZIPTOP.htm

I don't believe there's a Dooney-specific rehab thread but there are rescue and rehab threads where members work wonders with bags that were in rough shape. 

You might try poking around here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/


----------



## neverenough85

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think the bag has a fancy style name; they didn't do that with some of the older styles. I believe it might be the classic zip top. (Compare the measurements here.)
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/ZIPTOP/Dooney-Bourke-ZIPTOP.htm
> 
> I don't believe there's a Dooney-specific rehab thread but there are rescue and rehab threads where members work wonders with bags that were in rough shape.
> 
> You might try poking around here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/



Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

neverenough85 said:


> Thank you very much!



You're welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm posting this one from the "other side of the street" because I question it. If it's fake, it is one of the "best" I've seen!

Title: VINTAGE AWL DOONEY & BOURKE HUNTER GREEN LEATHER BOWLER PURSE HANDBAG
Seller: debisfree2010
Item number: 121056830668
Link to listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AWL...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Concerns: It's supposed to be a Norfolk but:
1. Feet seem to be wrong shape
2. Rows of stitching at top of base are too wide apart
3. Red, white and blue tag is wrong -- placement of logo on fabric is wrong as is placement within the bag
4. Pocket construction seems off, "wings" on sides of pocket look off, the way the pocket is attached to the bag isn't right.
5. Interior should have 2 sets of pockets - front and back walls
6. Incorrect zipper pull

There are other differences, but IMO, this is scary "good."

I've NEVER seen a fake (until now?) with engraved rivets with the "dooney" name on them.

Compare to this AUTHENTIC listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c3f7741e

Opinions?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I'm posting this one from the "other side of the street" because I question it. If it's fake, it is one of the "best" I've seen!
> 
> Title: VINTAGE AWL DOONEY & BOURKE HUNTER GREEN LEATHER BOWLER PURSE HANDBAG
> Seller: debisfree2010
> Item number: 121056830668
> Link to listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AWL...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Concerns: It's supposed to be a Norfolk but:
> 1. Feet seem to be wrong shape
> 2. Rows of stitching at top of base are too wide apart
> 3. Red, white and blue tag is wrong -- placement of logo on fabric is wrong as is placement within the bag
> 4. Pocket construction seems off, "wings" on sides of pocket look off, the way the pocket is attached to the bag isn't right.
> 
> I've NEVER seen a fake (until now?) with engraved rivets with the "dooney" name on them.
> 
> Compare to this AUTHENTIC listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c3f7741e
> 
> Opinions?





ITA - something is very "off" about this for many of the reasons you state.  i have never seen a dooney tag at the top of that bag!  and that pocket looks like it was added last!  and why is there a "foot" in the middle???


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> ITA - something is very "off" about this for many of the reasons you state.  i have never seen a dooney tag at the top of that bag!  and that pocket looks like it was added last!  and why is there a "foot" in the middle???


Thanks. After getting additional opinions (and I know we're both correct), I'll make a thread with side by side comparisons.


----------



## Mary Sue

Please help with authenicating ebay item:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/38056710195...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=380567101957&_rdc=1
seller: Timsr

Thank you for the time you put in for all of us!


----------



## BeenBurned

Mary Sue said:


> Please help with authenicating ebay item:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38056710195...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=380567101957&_rdc=1
> seller: Timsr
> 
> Thank you for the time you put in for all of us!



It's authentic.


----------



## ManHands

Item: Dooney & Bourke Hunter Pebbled Leather Crossbody
Listing number: 111003893304
Seller: cucciolo1078 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d858fe38

I made the mistake of purchasing something without having it checked out first. I just received this in the mail, and a lot of things do not feel right about it. 

Please authenticate this.
Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Hunter Pebbled Leather Crossbody
> Listing number: 111003893304
> Seller: cucciolo1078
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d858fe38
> 
> I made the mistake of purchasing something without having it checked out first. I just received this in the mail, and a lot of things do not feel right about it.
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> Thanks.



Don't fret, it's authentic and in great shape!


----------



## ManHands

I was surprised that the strap rivets were blank and didn't have Dooney and Bourke engraved on any of them.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## bag-princess

ManHands said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Hunter Pebbled Leather Crossbody
> Listing number: 111003893304
> Seller: cucciolo1078
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d858fe38
> 
> I made the mistake of purchasing something without having it checked out first. I just received this in the mail, and a lot of things do not feel right about it.
> 
> Please authenticate this.
> Thanks.




yes that is the real deal.  that is one of the kilty bags


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> I was surprised that the strap rivets were blank and didn't have Dooney and Bourke engraved on any of them.
> 
> Thanks for taking a look.



Not all rivets have engraving on them.


----------



## sabiboo

Item: Dooney & Bourke 1975 Classic Signature Satchel Black Leather Satchel Handbag NEW
Listing number: 121060975876
Seller: jennyloves31 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121060975876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: She only has a couple previous sales, so I want to make sure this is authentic. Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## sfk718

I received this Dooney as a gift a few years ago and want to make sure it's real.  Since I haven't used it, I would like to sell it, but don't know what it's worth.


----------



## bag-princess

sabiboo said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke 1975 Classic Signature Satchel Black Leather Satchel Handbag NEW
> Listing number: 121060975876
> Seller: jennyloves31
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121060975876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: She only has a couple previous sales, so I want to make sure this is authentic. Thank you for your expertise!




yes it is.


----------



## Mary Sue

Mary Sue said:


> Please help authenicate this Dooney found on Ebay under:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200887106908?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller name: linda*s***stuff
> 
> thanks a bunch



Seller took pictures

Need to know if authenicate.


----------



## BeenBurned

sfk718 said:


> I received this Dooney as a gift a few years ago and want to make sure it's real.  Since I haven't used it, I would like to sell it, but don't know what it's worth.


Authentic tassel top zip (or zip top?) -- tag says name but I can't see it from your picture.



Originally Posted by Mary Sue
Please help authenicate this Dooney found on Ebay under:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200887106908?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller name: linda*s***stuff

thanks a bunch 



Mary Sue said:


> Seller took pictures
> 
> Need to know if authenicate.



Authentic.


----------



## sealthedeal

Im wondering this vintage handbag is authentic. The seller told me she received it as a gift and i already won the item and paid for it so im hoping hoping that this is authentic!

Please help! Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...6fAjrbbRJabwbWd4nfzSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sealthedeal said:


> Im wondering this vintage handbag is authentic. The seller told me she received it as a gift and i already won the item and paid for it so im hoping hoping that this is authentic!
> 
> Please help! Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...6fAjrbbRJabwbWd4nfzSs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's authentic. I'm not sure of the name of the style of bag but it's from the Marchesa collection.


----------



## sealthedeal

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. I'm not sure of the name of the style of bag but it's from the Marchesa collection.



Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I shouldve asked here before i won the item but im so glad that its authentic. 

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

sealthedeal said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I shouldve asked here before i won the item but im so glad that its authentic.
> 
> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## sfk718

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic tassel top zip (or zip top?) -- tag says name but I can't see it from your picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Mary Sue
> Please help authenicate this Dooney found on Ebay under:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200887106908?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller name: linda*s***stuff
> 
> thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.


Tassel zip top - thanks!


----------



## joy&lv

So I forgot I placed a bid on this and never looked at it closely. The photos are pretty bad but if you don't see red flags then I will pay.

My main concern is that I just realized the strap isn't in British tan. And usually, Kilty has strap that match the trim.

Item Name: dooney bourke handbags
Item Number: 230922320435
Seller: shadowjjj
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...ZqdH%2Bfh9DBbZr5iS4LI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks a million


----------



## BeenBurned

joy&lv said:


> So I forgot I placed a bid on this and never looked at it closely. The photos are pretty bad but if you don't see red flags then I will pay.
> 
> My main concern is that I just realized the strap isn't in British tan. And usually, Kilty has strap that match the trim.
> 
> Item Name: dooney bourke handbags
> Item Number: 230922320435
> Seller: shadowjjj
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...ZqdH%2Bfh9DBbZr5iS4LI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks a million



the bag seems okay. It's possible that the strap is a replacement.


----------



## joy&lv

BeenBurned said:


> the bag seems okay. It's possible that the strap is a replacement.



thanks! I am going to pay with Paypal. if it is authentic a steal at $21!


----------



## PonyGirl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...987?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b85fffd3

Ive never bought a bag on ebay but if this is a good deal id rather save some money.


----------



## BeenBurned

PonyGirl said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...987?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b85fffd3
> 
> Ive never bought a bag on ebay but if this is a good deal id rather save some money.


I'm sorry but I don't feel comfortable recommend this listing from seller, 
*francis_828*. 

With highly faked products, it's important for buyers to see pictures of the actual items that sellers have. Most of the seller's listings have stolen stock photos (copyrighted material that isn't allowed to be used by anyone other than the rights owner) and in the few listings that have other pictures, the pictures don't appear to be the seller's own. Backgrounds, angles, photographing style and picture quality isn't consistent. 

If you'd like to request pictures from the seller showing that the images are the actual item, request that she put a piece of paper with her ebay ID in each of the pictures.


----------



## PonyGirl

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but I don't feel comfortable recommend this listing from seller,
> *francis_828*.
> 
> With highly faked products, it's important for buyers to see pictures of the actual items that sellers have. Most of the seller's listings have stolen stock photos (copyrighted material that isn't allowed to be used by anyone other than the rights owner) and in the few listings that have other pictures, the pictures don't appear to be the seller's own. Backgrounds, angles, photographing style and picture quality isn't consistent.
> 
> If you'd like to request pictures from the seller showing that the images are the actual item, request that she put a piece of paper with her ebay ID in each of the pictures.




Thanks.. Point made


----------



## gigimc

Could someone please authenticate this purse for me.  Thank you very much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...F77L9tUSFEGaJZn3OJlU4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

gigimc said:


> Could someone please authenticate this purse for me.  Thank you very much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...F77L9tUSFEGaJZn3OJlU4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Looks good.


----------



## letteshop

Hi there-

I picked this up today at a local shop and was hoping you could authenticate for me.  I would like to give it to my niece as a gift.  Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

letteshop said:


> Hi there-
> 
> I picked this up today at a local shop and was hoping you could authenticate for me.  I would like to give it to my niece as a gift.  Any help is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053524



Authentic.


----------



## letteshop

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## DeltaDarling89

Item: Dooney & Bourke Purse Handbag With Matching Wallet Green All Weather Leather
Listing number: 190792603435
Seller: jandarom
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190792603435?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648

Comments: i know it's close to the end of auction, but i ended up with a fake very similar to this bag. I LOVE the style, but would like to know if it is authentic before getting burned again.


----------



## bag-princess

DeltaDarling89 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Purse Handbag With Matching Wallet Green All Weather Leather
> Listing number: 190792603435
> Seller: jandarom
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190792603435?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648
> 
> Comments: i know it's close to the end of auction, but i ended up with a fake very similar to this bag. I LOVE the style, but would like to know if it is authentic before getting burned again.



very fake!!


----------



## DeltaDarling89

bag-princess said:


> very fake!!



thanks for the quick reply, if you dont mind me asking... how can i tell real from fake?


----------



## bag-princess

DeltaDarling89 said:


> thanks for the quick reply, if you dont mind me asking... how can i tell real from fake?



it will differ depending on the individual bag.

as for the items you listed - i have never seen that type of whip stitching on what is supposed to be an AWL bag.


----------



## katev

Item: D&B Green and Tan Checkbook Wallet 
Seller: Savers $1.59 

Comments: There is a sales tag inside the wallet but I don't know if it is for this item? Please give an opinion about authenticity and any info you might have about the wallet (e.g., name, color, date, number, etc.) Let me know if you need more pics! Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: D&B Green and Tan Checkbook Wallet
> Seller: Savers $1.59
> 
> Comments: There is a sales tag inside the wallet but I don't know if it is for this item? Please give an opinion about authenticity and any info you might have about the wallet (e.g., name, color, date, number, etc.) Let me know if you need more pics! Thanks so much!



It's authentic, the card does belong to the wallet, the style number is W04 and the color is fir (green). 

According to horsekeeping, the original price in 1996 was $150.

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/803-ckbk-w04-bt.htm


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, the card does belong to the wallet, the style number is W04 and the color is fir (green).
> 
> According to horsekeeping, the original price in 1996 was $150.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/803-ckbk-w04-bt.htm



That's great, thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> That's great, thanks so much!



 You're welcome.


----------



## Sallyma4

Hi, could you please help with the following. thanks

ItemOONEY & BOURKE BLACK PEBBLE GENUINE LEATHER DRAW STRING SHOULDER HAND BAG
Listing number: 	251220854986
Seller: syjack
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251220854986&index=5&nav=WATCHING&nid=28303290737


----------



## BeenBurned

Sallyma4 said:


> Hi, could you please help with the following. thanks
> 
> ItemOONEY & BOURKE BLACK PEBBLE GENUINE LEATHER DRAW STRING SHOULDER HAND BAG
> Listing number: 	251220854986
> Seller: syjack
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251220854986&index=5&nav=WATCHING&nid=28303290737



Looks fine.


----------



## DeltaDarling89

I have become addicted to this forum! 

Item: Vintage Dooney And Bourke Purse And Wallet
Listing number: 290860748045
Seller: aree2030 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b8a6cd0d

These vintage AWL bags are so pretty, but I have such a hard time knowing if they're authentic. Any general tips for "vintage" AWL?


----------



## BeenBurned

DeltaDarling89 said:


> I have become addicted to this forum!
> 
> Item: Vintage Dooney And Bourke Purse And Wallet
> Listing number: 290860748045
> Seller: aree2030
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b8a6cd0d
> 
> These vintage AWL bags are so pretty, but I have such a hard time knowing if they're authentic. Any general tips for "vintage" AWL?



The bag is fake. The wallet is authentic.

ETA: The best way to learn about what to look for is to compare authentic bags to fakes. Compare color, texture, pebbling, feet, interior, pocket system, etc.

Here's a similar authentic bag. Compare to the listing you've asked about. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf71040e
and
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Vin...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac06d9ea3


----------



## DeltaDarling89

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake. The wallet is authentic.


I've noticed a lot of plastic zippers on "vintage awl bags" on ebay, is that a good hint that the bag is fake?


----------



## BeenBurned

DeltaDarling89 said:


> I've noticed a lot of plastic zippers on "vintage awl bags" on ebay, is that a good hint that the bag is fake?



Dooney does use plastic/nylon zippers on some bags. That's not an identifying factor. 

I edited my post above and posted a couple of listings to compare the details of authentic vs. fake.


----------



## DeltaDarling89

BeenBurned said:


> Dooney does use plastic/nylon zippers on some bags. That's not an identifying factor.
> 
> I edited my post above and posted a couple of listings to compare the details of authentic vs. fake.


Thanks so much for your help! I am new to D&B and hate how easy it is to get burned! Hopefully some day I will know as much about these bags as you all do! 

Two more to authenticate please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...181&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=251224556457&

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...164?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf926c04


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jenvyjams

Hello!

I was wondering if you guys could help me. Are either one of these fake or the real deal? Thanks!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/123395178/vintage-dooney-bourke-large-black-and?ref=sr_gallery_40&ga_search_query=large+dooney&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

http://www.etsy.com/listing/122952554/dooney-bourke-very-large-awl-all-weather?ref=sr_gallery_33&ga_search_query=large+satchel&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_ref=auto1&ga_search_type=vintage

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

DeltaDarling89 said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I am new to D&B and hate how easy it is to get burned! Hopefully some day I will know as much about these bags as you all do!
> 
> Two more to authenticate please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...181&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=251224556457&
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...164?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf926c04



Both are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

jenvyjams said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if you guys could help me. Are either one of these fake or the real deal? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/123395178/vintage-dooney-bourke-large-black-and?ref=sr_gallery_40&ga_search_query=large+dooney&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/122952554/dooney-bourke-very-large-awl-all-weather?ref=sr_gallery_33&ga_search_query=large+satchel&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_ref=auto1&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Both are good.


----------



## DeltaDarling89

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.


Hooray! Finally! Thank you.


----------



## jenvyjams

BeenBurned said:


> Both are good.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

DeltaDarling89 said:


> Hooray! Finally! Thank you.





jenvyjams said:


> Thank you so much!



You're both welcome.


----------



## ManHands

Item: Unique All Leather Dooney &Bourke Handbag With Hard Outside Pockets
Listing number: 300857618260
Seller: laura3420
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unique-All-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I just wanted to have it confirmed before I paid.
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

ManHands said:


> Item: Unique All Leather Dooney &Bourke Handbag With Hard Outside Pockets
> Listing number: 300857618260
> Seller: laura3420
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unique-All-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I just wanted to have it confirmed before I paid.
> Thanks.



Looks fine.


----------



## ManHands

Thanks for looking it over.


----------



## ManHands

Item: Dooney & Bourke Leather purse
Listing number: 221188951967
Seller: tabobasil 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...967?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337fe38f9f

Please authenticate this bag.
Thanks.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Leather purse
> Listing number: 221188951967
> Seller: tabobasil
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...967?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337fe38f9f
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks.




Looks good! Authentic


----------



## ManHands

Thank you!


----------



## teenytinyneedle

Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much for being such a helpful resource!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251224622759?redirect=mobile


----------



## bag-princess

teenytinyneedle said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much for being such a helpful resource!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251224622759?redirect=mobile





this is real!

this bag was my very first dooney and bourke years ago when it first came out - i had it in navy/british tan.  a little warning - it weighs a TON!!!
and the original price was over $300.


----------



## kizmit

Hi there, can someone take a look at these for me?
thanks!!

Item:  Dooney & Bourke Vintage Never Used Handbag
Seller:   djscalise
Item number:  251229304717
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e6ef78d

Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Authentic Handbag SMALL BLACK & TAN LEATHER
Seller:   idigdat
Item number:  251225791483
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item:  DOONEY AND BOURKE SPEEDY DOCTORS SATCHEL EXCELLENT
Seller:   secondtimearound11428
Item number:  350708018927
Link;  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bag-princess

kizmit said:


> Hi there, can someone take a look at these for me?
> thanks!!
> 
> Item:  Dooney & Bourke Vintage Never Used Handbag
> Seller:   djscalise
> Item number:  251229304717
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e6ef78d
> 
> Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Authentic Handbag SMALL BLACK & TAN LEATHER
> Seller:   idigdat
> Item number:  251225791483
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item:  DOONEY AND BOURKE SPEEDY DOCTORS SATCHEL EXCELLENT
> Seller:   secondtimearound11428
> Item number:  350708018927
> Link;  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





the first bag is fake.   the third one is authentic.
the second one for some reason i can't get to load.


----------



## BeenBurned

kizmit said:


> Hi there, can someone take a look at these for me?
> thanks!!
> 
> 1. Item:  Dooney & Bourke Vintage Never Used Handbag
> Seller:   djscalise
> Item number:  251229304717
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e6ef78d
> 
> 2. Item:  DOONEY & BOURKE Authentic Handbag SMALL BLACK & TAN LEATHER
> Seller:   idigdat
> Item number:  251225791483
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 3. Item:  DOONEY AND BOURKE SPEEDY DOCTORS SATCHEL EXCELLENT
> Seller:   secondtimearound11428
> Item number:  350708018927
> Link;  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



1. Fake
2. Authentic
3. Authentic


----------



## teenytinyneedle

bag-princess said:


> this is real!
> 
> this bag was my very first dooney and bourke years ago when it first came out - i had it in navy/british tan.  a little warning - it weighs a TON!!!
> and the original price was over $300.



Yay! Thank you so much! I saw the red and couldn't resist. 

Do you by any chance remember when it was you bought your bag? I'd love to have an idea of its age.


----------



## bag-princess

teenytinyneedle said:


> Yay! Thank you so much! I saw the red and couldn't resist.
> 
> Do you by any chance remember when it was you bought your bag? I'd love to have an idea of its age.



1990 - i remember because my son was still a few months old (he was born in april of that year) and a friend gave it to me as a gift a few months after he was born.  trying to carry him,a diaper bag AND that dooney all most did me in!!!


----------



## teenytinyneedle

bag-princess said:


> 1990 - i remember because my son was still a few months old (he was born in april of that year) and a friend gave it to me as a gift a few months after he was born.  trying to carry him,a diaper bag AND that dooney all most did me in!!!



Heh...my baby boy is six months old, so sounds like I'll be in the same boat as you were! Maybe I can use it AS a diaper bag...probably not what they had in mind for the All-Weather Leather, but...

Thanks again so much for your help and such prompt replies!
.


----------



## latrans

Hi,

Can anyone authenticate the following?

eBay
User name: damcamping
Item Number:360590079123 
URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360590079123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Bag name: All weather leather tan hand bag

eBay
User name: alice.magazine
Item Number: 200895849419
URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200895849419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Bag name: All weather leather hand bag (stone color)

eBay
User name: alice.magazine
Item Number: 200895849496
URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200895849496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Bag name: All weather leather white doctor's satchel

The listing for alice.magazine is a little confusing because she says the slideshow pictures are available when you click on the main image, but what she means is the picture in the description and not in the main gallery.

Your help would be appreciated!


----------



## brainstorm

bag-princess said:


> this is real!
> 
> this bag was my very first dooney and bourke years ago when it first came out - i had it in navy/british tan.  a little warning - it weighs a TON!!!
> and the original price was over $300.



The doctor's satchel are so much fun, and you're right, they weigh quite a bit! Do you still have yours?


----------



## bag-princess

brainstorm said:


> The doctor's satchel are so much fun, and you're right, they weigh quite a bit! Do you still have yours?





no i don't have that one anymore - i gave it to my sister.  
if i ever see a navy one on 'bay in good condition i would buy it for old times sake.


----------



## BeenBurned

latrans said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone authenticate the following?
> 
> eBay
> User name: damcamping
> Item Number:360590079123
> URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360590079123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Bag name: All weather leather tan hand bag
> 
> eBay
> User name: alice.magazine
> Item Number: 200895849419
> URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200895849419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Bag name: All weather leather hand bag (stone color)
> 
> eBay
> User name: alice.magazine
> Item Number: 200895849496
> URL: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200895849496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Bag name: All weather leather white doctor's satchel
> 
> The listing for alice.magazine is a little confusing because she says the slideshow pictures are available when you click on the main image, but what she means is the picture in the description and not in the main gallery.
> 
> Your help would be appreciated!



All are fine.


----------



## kizmit

Thank you so much!


----------



## kizmit

BeenBurned said:


> 1. Fake
> 2. Authentic
> 3. Authentic





bag-princess said:


> the first bag is fake.   the third one is authentic.
> the second one for some reason i can't get to load.



Thank you both so much!!


----------



## kizmit

BeenBurned said:


> 1. Fake
> 2. Authentic
> 3. Authentic



Thank you!!
does D & B have an "identification" thread?
I was wondering if anyone could tell me the year of bag number 2 (with the pink lining)?
thanks!!


----------



## kizmit

BeenBurned said:


> 1. Fake
> 2. Authentic
> 3. Authentic





kizmit said:


> Thank you!!
> does D & B have an "identification" thread?
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the year of bag number 2 (with the pink lining)?
> thanks!!



I'm sorry--this is the link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

kizmit said:


> Thank you!!
> does D & B have an "identification" thread?
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the year of bag number 2 (with the pink lining)?
> thanks!!





kizmit said:


> I'm sorry--this is the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I don't think there's a Dooney ID thread here but I can try to help when I'm able. 

The bag you've asked about is a new "revived" version of Dooney's old small satchel, Model R28 from approx 1999. The original older ones were unlined. In the last year or 2, Dooney brought back new versions of the older classics. The new ones are lined with the woven fabric.

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/782-R28-small-blbt.htm


----------



## kizmit

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think there's a Dooney ID thread here but I can try to help when I'm able.
> 
> The bag you've asked about is a new "revived" version of Dooney's old small satchel, Model R28 from approx 1999. The original older ones were unlined. In the last year or 2, Dooney brought back new versions of the older classics. The new ones are lined with the woven fabric.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/782-R28-small-blbt.htm



My goodness!  Thank you so much!  You have been more than helpful!
have a fabulous Sunday!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

kizmit said:


> My goodness!  Thank you so much!  You have been more than helpful!
> have a fabulous Sunday!



You're  welcome. Enjoy your long weekend too!


----------



## sagg99

I'm would like confirmation that this bag is fake.   Thanks, I'm still learning how to spot fakes  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300861017037?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## brainstorm

sagg99 said:


> I'm would like confirmation that this bag is fake.   Thanks, I'm still learning how to spot fakes  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300861017037?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Yep, fake as they come! Good eye!


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I'm would like confirmation that this bag is fake.   Thanks, I'm still learning how to spot fakes  http://www.ebay.com/itm/300861017037?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





brainstorm said:


> Yep, fake as they come! Good eye!


Seller *pandapower2012*: 
If you report, report the same one in the completed listings too.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Seller *pandapower2012*:
> If you report, report the same one in the completed listings too.


Thanks, I did report the listing to ebay, they removed the listing. :tpfrox::busted


----------



## sagg99

I found this at a thrift store today, I spent an hour at the store looking at everything, I still not sure, since this bag doesn't have a label inside, and it has 5 instead of 6 feet on the bottom.  If it is authentic, do you know the name and year of the bag?  I would like to keep it. I'm trying to post pictures, but it's not working for me ;(


----------



## sagg99

1


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I found this at a thrift store today, I spent an hour at the store looking at everything, I still not sure, since this bag doesn't have a label inside, and it has 5 instead of 6 feet on the bottom.  If it is authentic, do you know the name and year of the bag?  I would like to keep it. I'm trying to post pictures, but it's not working for me ;(



If you open a free photobucket account, you can upload your pictures and post the IMG code. Pics will be embedded in the post.


----------



## sagg99

http://s530.beta.photobucket.com/user/sagg99/library/ here are the photos, I paid 15.00 I hope it's not fake


----------



## sagg99

thanks about the photobucket tip


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://s530.beta.photobucket.com/user/sagg99/library/ here are the photos, I paid 15.00 I hope it's not fake


Nice find. It's an authentic cavalry bag.


----------



## kizmit

Hi there,
May I have your help with this one?
I'm thinking the rivets on the back of the handles make this bag look like an imposter?!
Item;  Vintage Dooney & Bourke Pebbled Black/Brown
number:  150996142523
seller;   stuck418
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23281249bb


----------



## sagg99

kizmit said:


> Hi there,
> May I have your help with this one?
> I'm thinking the rivets on the back of the handles make this bag look like an imposter?!
> Item;  Vintage Dooney & Bourke Pebbled Black/Brown
> number:  150996142523
> seller;   stuck418
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23281249bb



that looks fake to me,Dooney never sews in a cloth label saying "genuine leather" The shoulder strap is a hot mess, I never seen a authentic bag with a strap like that one.  The yellow, and white stitching are also a dead giveaway.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Nice find. It's an authentic cavalry bag.


 Thank you, I almost left it there, but it "felt" real. so happy now


----------



## kizmit

sagg99 said:


> that looks fake to me,Dooney never sews in a cloth label saying "genuine leather"



Good eyes!!  I didn't catch that!  :/


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kizmit

One more;
item;  Vintage Dooney Bourke Handbag
number;  261172185936
seller;   slantedeye23
link;  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf134b50


----------



## BeenBurned

kizmit said:


> Hi there,
> May I have your help with this one?
> I'm thinking the rivets on the back of the handles make this bag look like an imposter?!
> Item;  Vintage Dooney & Bourke Pebbled Black/Brown
> number:  150996142523
> seller;   stuck418
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...523?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23281249bb





sagg99 said:


> that looks fake to me,Dooney never sews in a cloth label saying "genuine leather" The shoulder strap is a hot mess, I never seen a authentic bag with a strap like that one.  The yellow, and white stitching are also a dead giveaway.



Yes, it's fake.

ETA: The same seller, *stuck418* also has a fake Dooney wallet in her completed listings. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-wallet-/150997416094?pt=Wallet&hash=item232825b89e


----------



## sagg99

kizmit said:


> One more;
> item;  Vintage Dooney Bourke Handbag
> number;  261172185936
> seller;   slantedeye23
> link;  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf134b50


fake...the duck fob is wrong, the duck logo looks like it's glued on, the feet look cheap. I could be wrong, but I wouldn't chance buying this bag,


----------



## sagg99

sagg99 said:


> fake...the duck fob is wrong, the duck logo looks like it's glued on, the feet look cheap. I could be wrong, but I wouldn't chance buying this bag,


also with new sellers, I'm always on guard, many times they are older sellers opening new accounts with a different email.  This person has 16 fb, and uses stock photos, I don't trust those types.


----------



## kizmit

sagg99 said:


> that looks fake to me,Dooney never sews in a cloth label saying "genuine leather" The shoulder strap is a hot mess, I never seen a authentic bag with a strap like that one.  The yellow, and white stitching are also a dead giveaway.





sagg99 said:


> fake...the duck fob is wrong, the duck logo looks like it's glued on, the feet look cheap. I could be wrong, but I wouldn't chance buying this bag,





sagg99 said:


> also with new sellers, I'm always on guard, many times they are older sellers opening new accounts with a different email.  This person has 16 fb, and uses stock photos, I don't trust those types.



Thank you!
I wanted to go back and look at the photos, but the listing is gone.  I wanted to see the details you mentioned and I missed!    Really appreciate your help!  I am new to dooney!


----------



## sagg99

kizmit said:


> Thank you!
> I wanted to go back and look at the photos, but the listing is gone.  I wanted to see the details you mentioned and I missed!    Really appreciate your help!  I am new to dooney!


 ebay removed the listing after I reported it, sorry you didn't get the chance to review the photos again, but I'm sure many more fakes will pop up.  Keep your eyes peeled,and your guard up. Thanks for posting suspect bags on this forum.


----------



## cjpicc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330876748226?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

wondering if this is authentic : )


----------



## bag-princess

cjpicc said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330876748226?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> wondering if this is authentic : )





no it is not.


----------



## kizmit

sagg99 said:


> ebay removed the listing after I reported it, sorry you didn't get the chance to review the photos again, but I'm sure many more fakes will pop up.  Keep your eyes peeled,and your guard up. Thanks for posting suspect bags on this forum.



You bet!  I'm glad it is gone so someone doesn't end up spending their money on it!  appreciate you help!!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...z30RkbWm6wf9Mv3giq7DM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc I was wondering if anyone has ever seen this style Dooney.  this was also for sell before http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...z30RkbWm6wf9Mv3giq7DM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc the person who won this first auction immediately put it up for sell the same day.  Strange both seller and buyer live in the same city :wondering


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...z30RkbWm6wf9Mv3giq7DM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc I was wondering if anyone has ever seen this style Dooney.  this was also for sell before http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...z30RkbWm6wf9Mv3giq7DM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc the person who won this first auction immediately put it up for sell the same day.  Strange both seller and buyer live in the same city :wondering



Seller *qsvintage* - The Dooney is fake.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:  LOT OF 6 HANDBAGS B Makowsky Dooney Bourke, Guess, Simply Vera, Pelle
Listing number:  310583655284
Seller:   rarefindings-4-u 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-6-HA...%2FxaPSwfrbZj8c5hww4Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Hi - I have already purchased this lot but would like to get the Dooney authenticated.   I am adding a couple more pics I thought you'd need in addition to the listing pics.  Any info as to name or year of the bag would really help.  Thanks so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item:  LOT OF 6 HANDBAGS B Makowsky Dooney Bourke, Guess, Simply Vera, Pelle
> Listing number:  310583655284
> Seller:   rarefindings-4-u
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-6-HA...%2FxaPSwfrbZj8c5hww4Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Hi - I have already purchased this lot but would like to get the Dooney authenticated.   I am adding a couple more pics I thought you'd need in addition to the listing pics.  Any info as to name or year of the bag would really help.  Thanks so much.



It's authentic


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic


Thanks so much!  You guys rock!


----------



## ManHands

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE ALL WEATHER LEATHER SHOULDER BAG PURSE SADDLEBAG NR!
Listing number: 200896117043
Seller: bigjim714
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Please authenticate this bag.
Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## brainstorm

ManHands said:


> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE ALL WEATHER LEATHER SHOULDER BAG PURSE SADDLEBAG NR!
> Listing number: 200896117043
> Seller: bigjim714
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks.


Yep, it's real! And such a pretty color!


----------



## ManHands

Thanks you for checking it out.


----------



## sagg99

I'm searching ebay for possible fake Dooney & Bourke   this one looks fake to me, can anyone confirm, or correct me if I'm wrong? thanks http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec66eb2df 
seller pensacolatink
item # 200897639135


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I'm searching ebay for possible fake Dooney & Bourke   this one looks fake to me, can anyone confirm, or correct me if I'm wrong? thanks http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec66eb2df
> seller pensacolatink
> item # 200897639135



Yup, it's fake. It's trying to look like a Coach willis!


----------



## relax159

We are preparing to sell my aunts house. She is in a nursing home. I found this bag in her closet, but can't tell if it is real. We are going to be having a garage sale and sell some items on Ebay to help her. She has no idea where she got it.


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> We are preparing to sell my aunts house. She is in a nursing home. I found this bag in her closet, but can't tell if it is real. We are going to be having a garage sale and sell some items on Ebay to help her. She has no idea where she got it.



Sorry but it's fake and can't be sold. I also suggest that you not sell it at a garage sale and don't even donate it. Doing so will keep it in circulation and it'll eventually end up back in the marketplace. (See all the posts here and the ebay purse board regarding the fakes at thrift stores.)


----------



## relax159

Thanks!! Straight to the garbage pile!


----------



## BeenBurned

relax159 said:


> Thanks!! Straight to the garbage pile!



Before you dispose of it, you might want to think "outside the box." There have been discussions on the ebay purse board where people use fakes as garden tool holders in the shed or they hang them from the fence or deck and put plants into them. It's certainly a "different" kind of conversation piece!


----------



## luarajade

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag
Listing number: 130853502548
Seller: shopter
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-all-weather-leather-handbag-/130853502548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7779fe54
Comments: 
I bought a bag that looks like this today from Goodwill for $30. From everything I've read on line, it looks authentic (all brass metal, same stitching color, inside tag "Dooney & Bourke Made in USA" with serial number on the back, etc.) It's only flaw is that it's missing the crossbody strap - otherwise it is in very good/near mint condition.

I'm trying to find out the name of this style and what years it was produced. Help!


----------



## shunta

I am no sure if I am going this correctly but, can you authenticate this purse.
-purse has no registration tag

Item: DOONEY& BOURKE Small Black Structured Polished Leather Tote EUC 
Item id: 181082734191
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181082734191

Seller: pts0831


----------



## shunta

shunta said:


> I am no sure if I am going this correctly but, can you authenticate this purse.
> -purse has no registration tag
> 
> Item: DOONEY& BOURKE Small Black Structured Polished Leather Tote EUC
> Item id: 181082734191
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181082734191
> 
> Seller: pts0831


Oh and what is the name of the purse? Is it Alton Collection?


----------



## sagg99

I'm not sure if this is fake, or real. I usually like every Dooney, but this style is unlike any Dooney I've ever seen.http://www.ebay.com/itm/130850030492?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

shunta said:


> I am no sure if I am going this correctly but, can you authenticate this purse.
> -purse has no registration tag
> 
> Item: DOONEY& BOURKE Small Black Structured Polished Leather Tote EUC
> Item id: 181082734191
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181082734191
> 
> Seller: pts0831





shunta said:


> Oh and what is the name of the purse? Is it Alton Collection?


It's authentic and it's from the Alto collection.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I'm not sure if this is fake, or real. I usually like every Dooney, but this style is unlike any Dooney I've ever seen.http://www.ebay.com/itm/130850030492?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic Teton. I'm not sure of the exact style name.


----------



## atlcoach

Hi! I don't think there is an ID thread here, so I'm wondering if anyone knows the name and price of this suede bag. I was thinking of selling it, but don't have the original tags or receipt. It is very large - about 16" x 13.5". TIA!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## amo_borse

Can anyone tell if this is authentic? The only thing that is stopping me is the fact that the tassels are in the back. I contacted the seller and she said the tag was missing but that she felt it was authentic. I know very early Dooney's (which by the fob I would say this is) didn't have the tag inside. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/122838782/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-drawstring?

Thanks!


----------



## bwhiteside

Recently purchased this bag off of Listia.com. I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke and this is my first bag. If you know any details about this bag(if it is real) please let me know. Thanks so much!!

Item Name: Not sure, if you know do tell!


----------



## brainstorm

amo_borse said:


> Can anyone tell if this is authentic? The only thing that is stopping me is the fact that the tassels are in the back. I contacted the seller and she said the tag was missing but that she felt it was authentic. I know very early Dooney's (which by the fob I would say this is) didn't have the tag inside.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/122838782/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-drawstring?
> 
> Thanks!


This purse is authentic. Yes, I don't know why the tassels are on the backside either, but it's real.


----------



## bag-princess

bwhiteside said:


> Recently purchased this bag off of Listia.com. I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke and this is my first bag. If you know any details about this bag(if it is real) please let me know. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Not sure, if you know do tell!





this is a signature small bucket bag - and yes it is authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

bwhiteside said:


> Recently purchased this bag off of Listia.com. I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke and this is my first bag. If you know any details about this bag(if it is real) please let me know. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Not sure, if you know do tell!





bag-princess said:


> this is a signature small bucket bag - and yes it is authentic



I agree that the bag is authentic but you might want to check the Coach sub-forum regarding Listia's reputation. 

Some of the authenticators used to volunteer their expertise to Listia, but because Listia is making no effort to keep its site safe, they've sabotaged efforts of their volunteers who've tried to help and they've knowingly allowed the sale of fakes by not removing listings after being told they were counterfeit. 

Until Listia makes a pro-active effort to remove fakes, I would recommend against supporting a site that turns its back on safety.

Here are a few of the posts that have been made regarding Listia. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-216.html#post23109645

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-234.html#post23189745

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-366.html#post23824313

If and when TPTB at Listia are willing to accept the fact that claiming ignorance of authenticity does not protect them from lawsuits (ie., ebay vs. Tiffany and LV), and they are willing to do the right thing, they won't get any accolades from me!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that the bag is authentic but you might want to check the Coach sub-forum regarding Listia's reputation.
> 
> Some of the authenticators used to volunteer their expertise to Listia, but because Listia is making no effort to keep its site safe, they've sabotaged efforts of their volunteers who've tried to help and they've knowingly allowed the sale of fakes by not removing listings after being told they were counterfeit.
> 
> Until Listia makes a pro-active effort to remove fakes, I would recommend against supporting a site that turns its back on safety.
> 
> Here are a few of the posts that have been made regarding Listia.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-216.html#post23109645
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-234.html#post23189745
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-366.html#post23824313
> 
> If and when TPTB at Listia are willing to accept the fact that claiming ignorance of authenticity does not protect them from lawsuits (ie., ebay vs. Tiffany and LV), and they are willing to do the right thing, they won't get any accolades from me!




ITA - i would not give my money/time to a site like that even when the merchandise is authentic!


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> ITA - i would not give my money/time to a site like that even when the merchandise is authentic!



Admin at Listia needs to open its eyes to the damage they doing to their own reputation by allowing fakes. Having a rule that prohibits the listing and sale of counterfeit items doesn't mean much when they don't remove the fakes that are listed.

In my opinion, Listia is no better than iOffer. In fact, iOffer is less hypocritical because at least it doesn't pretend to disallow fakes.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Admin at Listia needs to open its eyes to the damage they doing to their own reputation by allowing fakes. Having a rule that prohibits the listing and sale of counterfeit items doesn't mean much when they don't remove the fakes that are listed.
> 
> *In my opinion, Listia is no better than iOffer*. In fact, iOffer is less hypocritical because at least it doesn't pretend to disallow fakes.




now that is bad to be in the same category as iOffer!  i am glad to know this - i had never ever heard of the site before so now i know to stay away.


----------



## bwhiteside

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that the bag is authentic but you might want to check the Coach sub-forum regarding Listia's reputation.
> 
> Some of the authenticators used to volunteer their expertise to Listia, but because Listia is making no effort to keep its site safe, they've sabotaged efforts of their volunteers who've tried to help and they've knowingly allowed the sale of fakes by not removing listings after being told they were counterfeit.
> 
> Until Listia makes a pro-active effort to remove fakes, I would recommend against supporting a site that turns its back on safety.
> 
> Here are a few of the posts that have been made regarding Listia.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-216.html#post23109645
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-234.html#post23189745
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-366.html#post23824313
> 
> If and when TPTB at Listia are willing to accept the fact that claiming ignorance of authenticity does not protect them from lawsuits (ie., ebay vs. Tiffany and LV), and they are willing to do the right thing, they won't get any accolades from me!




Thanks! I'm new here so I wasn't aware of all of the heat about the site here. I am very good at authenticating Coach bags and decent at the others. I just wanted to be absolutely sure about the bag. I am very cautious on that site just like I am on ebay. Anyways, thanks everyone!


----------



## BeenBurned

bwhiteside said:


> Thanks! I'm new here so I wasn't aware of all of the heat about the site here. I am very good at authenticating Coach bags and decent at the others. I just wanted to be absolutely sure about the bag. I am very cautious on that site just like I am on ebay. Anyways, thanks everyone!



Perhaps if members like you make it known to Listia that they need to clean up their site and fix their reputation, they might choose to do something about it.


----------



## bwhiteside

BeenBurned said:


> Perhaps if members like you make it known to Listia that they need to clean up their site and fix their reputation, they might choose to do something about it.



I'm constantly reporting items on there and have noticed that a good bit of them do get removed. I also have no shame in calling out fakes right on their auction. I absolutely despise fakes.


----------



## BeenBurned

bwhiteside said:


> I'm constantly reporting items on there and have noticed that a good bit of them do get removed. I also have no shame in calling out fakes right on their auction. I absolutely despise fakes.



Just be careful because they consider those sellers their "valued members" and might boot you if you call them out. It happened to me.


----------



## faithmarian

Is there a punishment for someone selling a fake D&B handbag on Ebay -- the listing says it is authentic but I don't think it is. It arrived today and some red flags are popping up. Not that I'm terribly surprised -- I'm only out $25  including shipping -- just curious what the downside is to the seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

faithmarian said:


> Is there a punishment for someone selling a fake D&B handbag on Ebay -- the listing says it is authentic but I don't think it is. It arrived today and some red flags are popping up. Not that I'm terribly surprised -- I'm only out $25  including shipping -- just curious what the downside is to the seller.



Post #1 tells what we need to see to authenticate:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) 

Before offering advice, I want to see the listing to know whether it's fake or not.


----------



## BeenBurned

faithmarian said:


> Is there a punishment for someone selling a fake D&B handbag on Ebay -- the listing says it is authentic but I don't think it is. It arrived today and some red flags are popping up. Not that I'm terribly surprised -- I'm only out $25  including shipping -- just curious what the downside is to the seller.



Okay, I found it. The other 2 Dooneys you bought are authentic.  

Seller:  royalmoons 
Item number: 281064964050
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This listing is fake. Contact the seller and ask how to handle it. 

IMO, the smart thing for the seller to do is to just refund your full payment and let you destroy the bag. She can't resell it even if you sent it back and to send it back would cost you about $8. 

If the seller doesn't agree to a full refund, you will need to file SNAD (significantly not as described) with ebay.

Let's take it one step at a time. See how she responds.

BTW, your seller sold a fake LV also. (This is an obvious fake!): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## faithmarian

Interesting reply! Thanks! Unfortunately, that is the wrong bag. That one hasn't arrived yet. The one I was talking about is the one from keekspurses. It has the fake leather inside. Also, the leather color is different on the bottom than from the top.


----------



## BeenBurned

faithmarian said:


> Interesting reply! Thanks! Unfortunately, that is the wrong bag. That one hasn't arrived yet. The one I was talking about is the one from keekspurses. It has the fake leather inside. Also, the leather color is different on the bottom than from the top.



This is the bag? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

That bag is authentic. It's not fake leather. It's the type of leather Dooney uses/used in its bags. 

Some of the vintage bags were completely lined, as this one shows:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...516&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&sd=281066077998&



I'm glad you asked here before accusing your seller. 

That said, if the other seller hasn't sent the bag yet, you might want to tell her to forget it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Look through this site and open the links to the different bag styles:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-history.htm


----------



## faithmarian

I will. Thanks so very much!


----------



## faithmarian

BeenBurned said:


> This is the bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> That bag is authentic. It's not fake leather. It's the type of leather Dooney uses/used in its bags.
> 
> Some of the vintage bags were completely lined, as this one shows:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...516&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&sd=281066077998&
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you asked here before accusing your seller.
> 
> That said, if the other seller hasn't sent the bag yet, you might want to tell her to forget it.




That's the bag. Thanks for the information.


----------



## vicky b

Hey guys -

i was hoping you could help me authenticate this purse.... I don't know too much about DB's, but I found this and fell in love with it. The materials used lead me to believe it's real, just wish I had more information on it.....

Appreciate your help!

Vicky


----------



## BeenBurned

vicky b said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> i was hoping you could help me authenticate this purse.... I don't know too much about DB's, but I found this and fell in love with it. The materials used lead me to believe it's real, just wish I had more information on it.....
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> Vicky



Authentic.


----------



## vicky b

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thank You!!! Can you give me the name of the bag? Or some information on it?

Pleaseeeee

Thx U


----------



## BeenBurned

vicky b said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> i was hoping you could help me authenticate this purse.... I don't know too much about DB's, but I found this and fell in love with it. The materials used lead me to believe it's real, just wish I had more information on it.....
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> Vicky





BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.





vicky b said:


> Thank You!!! Can you give me the name of the bag? Or some information on it?
> 
> Pleaseeeee
> 
> Thx U


It's some type of Alto (collection) satchel. I don't know the actual style name but the Alto bags are made in Italy.


----------



## carriem72

I purchased a couple of Dooney's and I'm a little concerned about this one.  It's brown pebbled leather with a nylon green lining.  There isn't a leather nameplate on the lining though, which is part of my concern.  Thanks for any help that you can provide!
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1245_zps0403b9ed.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1254_zps9da97cab.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1247_zps92d2875a.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1248_zps71b5ae39.jpg
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1252_zps825f23a7.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

carriem72 said:


> I purchased a couple of Dooney's and I'm a little concerned about this one.  It's brown pebbled leather with a nylon green lining.  There isn't a leather nameplate on the lining though, which is part of my concern.  Thanks for any help that you can provide!
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1245_zps0403b9ed.jpg
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1254_zps9da97cab.jpg
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1247_zps92d2875a.jpg
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1248_zps71b5ae39.jpg
> http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj500/carriem72/DSCN1252_zps825f23a7.jpg


It's authentic. It's some type of AWL hobo. (AWL = all weather leather)


----------



## carriem72

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It's some type of AWL hobo. (AWL = all weather leather)



Awesome!  Is it normal not to have the leather nameplate under the zipper pocket inside?  I'm not overly familiar with Dooney & Bourke, I have a few older AWL.


----------



## BeenBurned

carriem72 said:


> Awesome!  Is it normal not to have the leather nameplate under the zipper pocket inside?  I'm not overly familiar with Dooney & Bourke, I have a few older AWL.



Are you talking about the leather sewn in patch with the Dooney name? This bag is older than those that have that patch, however this bag isn't old enough to be considered vintage. 

My guess is that your bag is from about 10 years ago.


----------



## carriem72

BeenBurned said:


> Are you talking about the leather sewn in patch with the Dooney name? This bag is older than those that have that patch, however this bag isn't old enough to be considered vintage.
> 
> My guess is that your bag is from about 10 years ago.



Yes, that's exactly what I was talking about!  Thanks so much for clearing it up for me. I knew the vintage ones didn't seem to have it, but I had a newer one that did.


----------



## MEGM

Hi Gals! I really like the looks of vintage Dooney bags, but I am a complete novice. Can anyone recommend a couple classic style bags? 

Is this one authentic? Does anyone know how old it is?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261174732129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## raichu_thunder

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate a bag I bought off of ebay? Thank you!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Tan All Weather Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 271158563991
Seller: xspressit
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...G5uV13hIF4DnoCRSi9epw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGM said:


> Hi Gals! I really like the looks of vintage Dooney bags, but I am a complete novice. Can anyone recommend a couple classic style bags?
> 
> Is this one authentic? Does anyone know how old it is?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261174732129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Authentic cavalry spectator bag


raichu_thunder said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate a bag I bought off of ebay? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Tan All Weather Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 271158563991
> Seller: xspressit
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...G5uV13hIF4DnoCRSi9epw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It looks good although the seller should have shown more pictures.


----------



## LitGeek

Hello! I am not sure if Dooney wallets were faked or not...just in case, can anyone help me verify this? I have never purchased a used or vintage Dooney item before and this seller does not have much of a history on the bay. Thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...1ejKkGAtms2iP%2F2NsWQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## LitGeek

Item: Dooney and Bourke AWL Ivory Large Credit Card Wallet

Listing number: 130860280004

Seller: happyappy99

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...1ejKkGAtms2iP%2F2NsWQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Hello! I am not sure if Dooney wallets were faked or not...just in case, can anyone help me verify this? I have never purchased a used or vintage Dooney item before and this seller does not have much of a history on the bay. Thanks in advance! Sorry for the duplicate post...I am new to the board and did not format my previous post correctly :shame:


----------



## amo_borse

Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Beige & Brown Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 330882520481
Seller: vintagecruiser
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...wn-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/330882520481

I just wanted to make sure this was authentic before I bid. I thought there were always an even number of feet on the bottom of a Dooney - this one has five. Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaJ

amo_borse said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Beige & Brown Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 330882520481
> Seller: vintagecruiser
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...wn-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/330882520481
> 
> I just wanted to make sure this was authentic before I bid. I thought there were always an even number of feet on the bottom of a Dooney - this one has five. Thanks!


I think that is called barefoot some messenger bags have 5 feet but never with the leather strips the 2 4 6 might


----------



## BeenBurned

amo_borse said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Beige & Brown Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 330882520481
> Seller: vintagecruiser
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...wn-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/330882520481
> 
> I just wanted to make sure this was authentic before I bid. I thought there were always an even number of feet on the bottom of a Dooney - this one has five. Thanks!





RebeccaJ said:


> I think that is called barefoot some messenger bags have 5 feet but never with the leather strips the 2 4 6 might



It's R701 carrier bag. 

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/Dooney-Bourke-CARRIER.htm


----------



## BeenBurned

LitGeek said:


> Hello! I am not sure if Dooney wallets were faked or not...just in case, can anyone help me verify this? I have never purchased a used or vintage Dooney item before and this seller does not have much of a history on the bay. Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...1ejKkGAtms2iP%2F2NsWQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





LitGeek said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke AWL Ivory Large Credit Card Wallet
> 
> Listing number: 130860280004
> 
> Seller: happyappy99
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...1ejKkGAtms2iP%2F2NsWQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Hello! I am not sure if Dooney wallets were faked or not...just in case, can anyone help me verify this? I have never purchased a used or vintage Dooney item before and this seller does not have much of a history on the bay. Thanks in advance! Sorry for the duplicate post...I am new to the board and did not format my previous post correctly :shame:




Although wallets are faked, the one in the listing you've asked about is authentic.


----------



## LitGeek

BeenBurned said:


> Although wallets are faked, the one in the listing you've asked about is authentic.



Thank you very much BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

LitGeek said:


> Thank you very much BeenBurned



You're welcome.


----------



## amo_borse

Thanks BeenBurned and RebeccaJ!


----------



## mtl005

hello, can yall authenticate this for me? it looks iffy 1) the serial tag looks glued on and 2)there is no hyphen between the All Weather on the sewn logo

Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

mtl005 said:


> hello, can yall authenticate this for me? it looks iffy 1) the serial tag looks glued on and 2)there is no hyphen between the All Weather on the sewn logo
> 
> Thanks



It's authentic and looks like practically new condition!  The white sticker is something that usually falls off, especially when a bag is around a while. 

Nice find. 

Regarding your concerns:
1. Red, white and blue tag is fine. It should be stitched under the trim, but sometimes, it's not completely caught underneath the trim.

2. The duck emblems have changed over time. There's no problem with it.


----------



## bag-princess

mtl005 said:


> hello, can yall authenticate this for me? it looks iffy 1) the serial tag looks glued on and 2)there is no hyphen between the All Weather on the sewn logo
> 
> Thanks





omg!!!  what treasure you found!!

it is very real and looks very darn new!


----------



## mtl005

Thank you BeenBurned and bag-princess! I asked the seller about the hyphen and she didn't know what to say


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

mtl005 said:


> Thank you BeenBurned and bag-princess! I asked the seller about the hyphen and she didn't know what to say



You're welcome.


----------



## bag-princess

mtl005 said:


> Thank you BeenBurned and bag-princess! I asked the seller about the hyphen and she didn't know what to say



you're very welcome.  i hope you get so much enjoyment from your bag!


----------



## mtl005

here is another picture. I just REALLY want to make sure it is authentic...

i read online that "sewn on with stitching visible inside the bag" and "solid brass grommets read "DOONEY&BOURKE" but i don't see the "&" part. 

thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

mtl005 said:


> here is another picture. I just REALLY want to make sure it is authentic...
> 
> i read online that "sewn on with stitching visible inside the bag" and "solid brass grommets read "DOONEY&BOURKE" but i don't see the "&" part.
> 
> thanks in advance



It's still authentic. 

Please disregard most of what you might have read in "authenticity guides" that permeate the internet. There are "how to authenticate" guides for nearly every brand and every type of item but many are incomplete, outdated or just plain wrong! Anyone can write a guide, anyone can claim to be an expert, anyone can copy and paste another person's guide and there's no "vetting" of the knowledge of the author.

This bag is authentic and if you want to pay for a professional authentication, you certainly are welcome to do so. Authenticate4u.com does Dooney and if it'll give you the peace of mind you're looking for, it will be money well spent.


----------



## mtl005

Thank you so much BeenBurned. I do appreciate your help


----------



## noshoepolish

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221198069264
Dooney & Bourke red all weather leather doctor style handbag/purse
Seller:  myhorizon1

I know the answer but this seller has an authenticity disclosure.  I contacter him/her before I saw the disclosure.


----------



## noshoepolish

It poofed thank goodness.



noshoepolish said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221198069264
> Dooney & Bourke red all weather leather doctor style handbag/purse
> Seller:  myhorizon1
> 
> I know the answer but this seller has an authenticity disclosure.  I contacter him/her before I saw the disclosure.


----------



## BeenBurned

noshoepolish said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221198069264
> Dooney & Bourke red all weather leather doctor style handbag/purse
> Seller:  myhorizon1
> 
> I know the answer but this seller has an authenticity disclosure.  I contacter him/her before I saw the disclosure.





noshoepolish said:


> It poofed thank goodness.



It was fake.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> It was fake.




it was very fake!  i tried posting that but the forum was having problems.


----------



## DooneyGal

Hi BeenBurned:
Would appreciate your assistance in authenticating this bag:

Item: Dooney & Bourke vintage 80's black leather clutch bag
Link:  http://www.etsy.com/transaction/121...edium=trans_email&utm_campaign=purchase_buyer

The bag doesn't have a tag but, if authentic, could be from the pre-tag era '81-'82? *The seller tells me the leather and stitching are of very high quality. *She is holding it for me while I have it authenticated.

Thanking you in advance,
DooneyGal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeenBurned

DooneyGal said:


> Hi BeenBurned:
> Would appreciate your assistance in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke vintage 80's black leather clutch bag
> Link:  http://www.etsy.com/transaction/121...edium=trans_email&utm_campaign=purchase_buyer
> 
> The bag doesn't have a tag but, if authentic, could be from the pre-tag era '81-'82? *The seller tells me the leather and stitching are of very high quality. *She is holding it for me while I have it authenticated.
> 
> Thanking you in advance,
> DooneyGal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it's authentic, vintage and looks to be in great condition! Nice find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DooneyGal

BeenBurned said:


> it's authentic, vintage and looks to be in great condition! Nice find.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've had my eye out for a vintage Dooney Pochette and am delighted to have found one.  Many thanks for your assistance!


----------



## BeenBurned

DooneyGal said:


> I've had my eye out for a vintage Dooney Pochette and am delighted to have found one.  Many thanks for your assistance!



You're welcome.


----------



## jjgvintage

Item Name (if you know it):  Signature Tassel Bag

Link to pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/104679690589146679089/BrownDooney3913?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCMrD7v6z_aqKbw&feat=directlink

Hi - I purchased this at a second hand store and want to be sure that it's authentic.  A link to the pictures is above.  Thanks.


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

Hi all,

I thought I looked very closely at this auction, but when I received it, I think I got got burned, it appears fake. The "normal" looking dooney tag inside has no serial number printed on it and a black nylon tag without anything printed on it. Plus it has two fobs, one as a zipper pull on the front pocket, and one attached by a leather like strap to the top. Any help is greatly appreciated! I am happy to post pictures of any additional  areas needed!

www.ebay.com/itm/230935249502


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

PicklesOfDeals said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought I looked very closely at this auction, but when I received it, I think I got got burned, it appears fake. The "normal" looking dooney tag inside has no serial number printed on it and a black nylon tag without anything printed on it. Plus it has two fobs, one as a zipper pull on the front pocket, and one attached by a leather like strap to the top. Any help is greatly appreciated! I am happy to post pictures of any additional  areas needed!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230935249502


Seller  4089tina 

I'm sorry but it's fake. You are correct in your observations. In addition to the incorrect zipper pull and the missing serial number, the lining is incorrect, the leather patch is incorrect, the style isn't made as shown.... the list goes on. 

Let the seller know that you want a full refund, including shipping. If she's a decent seller and if she wants it back (even though she can't resell it), she should pay your return shipping too. 

Sellers are responsible for authenticating items before listing and clearly, 4089tina didn't do her homework. 

This is an *authentic* listing for what your backpack is "sort-of kind of" trying to look like:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


If necessary, refer the seller here.


----------



## nimago2440

Im hoping I am doing this right..
could someone please authenticate this Dooney? i would really appreciate it!! 

thank you in advance! 

http://m1285.photobucket.com/profile/Nimago2440#_=_


----------



## nimago2440

I hope i am doing this correctly.. 

could someone please authenticate this Dooney for me? I would really appreciate it!! 

thanks in advance!! 

http://m1285.photobucket.com/profile/Nimago2440#_=_


----------



## nimago2440

nimago2440 said:


> I hope i am doing this correctly..
> 
> could someone please authenticate this Dooney for me? I would really appreciate it!!
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://m1285.photobucket.com/profile/Nimago2440#_=_


oops.. sorry.. didn't meant to post 2x


----------



## BeenBurned

nimago2440 said:


> I hope i am doing this correctly..
> 
> could someone please authenticate this Dooney for me? I would really appreciate it!!
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://m1285.photobucket.com/profile/Nimago2440#_=_


Sorry, that bag is fake. 

Did you buy it on ebay? If so, please post a link to the listing.


----------



## nimago2440

No, I bought it from goodwill, and was told it was real.. should have known better.. listed it on e-bay before i figured out that i could get it authenticated here... 
going to take the listing down now.. 

could you tell me how you know its fake? so i can look out next time.. just learning.. im a coach girl normally but really liked this bag


----------



## BeenBurned

nimago2440 said:


> No, I bought it from goodwill, and was told it was real.. should have known better.. listed it on e-bay before i figured out that i could get it authenticated here...
> going to take the listing down now..
> 
> could you tell me how you know its fake? so i can look out next time.. just learning.. im a coach girl normally but really liked this bag


First and foremost, Dooney doesn't make that style. The big plaque on the front is only on fakes and Dooney has never used signature lining. 

This isn't to say that a bag without a plaque and with non-DB lining is authentic. It's safer to ask about authenticity before buying. 

And you might want to inform Goodwill that thrifts are bound by the same laws as anyone else: the sale of counterfeit goods is illegal, whether they sell them as fake or not.


----------



## sweetysmiles

Hi! I'm new to the forums. Could one of you help me? I wanted to purchase this bag as a gift for a friend, but I don't want to buy fakes or give my friend one. I asked the seller if she knew if this item was authentic, but she didn't know either as she bought it used. 

It's a Dooney and Bourke satchel that's brown and black.
Here's the link which includes photos: http://poshmark.com/listing/513ea70120b85f7a180170c3

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

sweetysmiles said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forums. Could one of you help me? I wanted to purchase this bag as a gift for a friend, but I don't want to buy fakes or give my friend one. I asked the seller if she knew if this item was authentic, but she didn't know either as she bought it used.
> 
> It's a Dooney and Bourke satchel that's brown and black.
> Here's the link which includes photos: http://poshmark.com/listing/513ea70120b85f7a180170c3
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Sorry, it's fake. I'm glad you asked before buying. 

If Poshmark has a "reporting" button and you can report the fake, please do so since it's illegal to sell fakes and the seller is responsible for knowing her items are genuine before listing.


----------



## PicklesOfDeals

BeenBurned said:


> Seller  4089tina
> 
> I'm sorry but it's fake. You are correct in your observations. In addition to the incorrect zipper pull and the missing serial number, the lining is incorrect, the leather patch is incorrect, the style isn't made as shown.... the list goes on.
> 
> Let the seller know that you want a full refund, including shipping. If she's a decent seller and if she wants it back (even though she can't resell it), she should pay your return shipping too.
> 
> Sellers are responsible for authenticating items before listing and clearly, 4089tina didn't do her homework.
> 
> This is an *authentic* listing for what your backpack is "sort-of kind of" trying to look like:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> If necessary, refer the seller here.



Thanks a ton for the help! Awesome as always! I had a feeling when I was bidding, but I want a Dooney backpack so bad I didn't listen to my instincts. I've been hovering at the outlet store, but none have come through yet. 

Thanks again! Have a fabulous week!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

PicklesOfDeals said:


> Thanks a ton for the help! Awesome as always! I had a feeling when I was bidding, but I want a Dooney backpack so bad I didn't listen to my instincts. I've been hovering at the outlet store, but none have come through yet.
> 
> Thanks again! Have a fabulous week!!!


You're welcome.

Please tell me you contacted the seller and you're going to get a refund.


----------



## nimago2440

BeenBurned said:


> First and foremost, Dooney doesn't make that style. The big plaque on the front is only on fakes and Dooney has never used signature lining.
> 
> This isn't to say that a bag without a plaque and with non-DB lining is authentic. It's safer to ask about authenticity before buying.
> 
> And you might want to inform Goodwill that thrifts are bound by the same laws as anyone else: the sale of counterfeit goods is illegal, whether they sell them as fake or not.


Thank you for that info!! Helps me to not fall again! I saw another one that was an obvious fake because the leather was so cheap looking, but this one is put together very well and i was convinced it was real. Well, at least i learned something lol. thank you again


----------



## BeenBurned

nimago2440 said:


> Thank you for that info!! Helps me to not fall again! I saw another one that was an obvious fake because the leather was so cheap looking, but this one is put together very well and i was convinced it was real. Well, at least i learned something lol. thank you again


You're welcome.


----------



## sophi24

I bought this bag on Ebay. I own A LOT of authentic vintage Dooney and Bourke purses and this one just doesn't look like an authentic one. It is not made of leather, the hardwear and interior is all wrong, the round dooney "leather" patch is glued on not stitched to the backside.

https://picasaweb.google.com/106280...authkey=Gv1sRgCNycobGW9bnw1AE&feat=directlink

Can somebody authenticate? Thanks so much!


----------



## bag-princess

sophi24 said:


> I bought this bag on Ebay. I own A LOT of authentic vintage Dooney and Bourke purses and this one just doesn't look like an authentic one. It is not made of leather, the hardwear and interior is all wrong, the round dooney "leather" patch is glued on not stitched to the backside.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/106280...authkey=Gv1sRgCNycobGW9bnw1AE&feat=directlink
> 
> Can somebody authenticate? Thanks so much!





that is an awful fake!  sorry.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## brainstorm

bag-princess said:


> that is an awful fake!  sorry.



Yep, a lot of giveaways that it's a fake. OPs intuition was right.


----------



## piper_silver_X

hi can you help me figure out if this is an authentic bag, I don't know much about bags and made quick impulse buy spur of the moment because the price seemed reasonable...maybe a little to reasonable and it now occurred to me that it is probably a fake...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...FJaR9xcO2EP3VjI6QGOk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#


----------



## BeenBurned

sophi24 said:


> I bought this bag on Ebay. I own A LOT of authentic vintage Dooney and Bourke purses and this one just doesn't look like an authentic one. It is not made of leather, the hardwear and interior is all wrong, the round dooney "leather" patch is glued on not stitched to the backside.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/106280...authkey=Gv1sRgCNycobGW9bnw1AE&feat=directlink
> 
> Can somebody authenticate? Thanks so much!





bag-princess said:


> that is an awful fake!  sorry.





brainstorm said:


> Yep, a lot of giveaways that it's a fake. OPs intuition was right.


Third opinion: Definitely fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

piper_silver_X said:


> hi can you help me figure out if this is  an authentic bag, I don't know much about bags and made quick impulse  buy spur of the moment because the price seemed reasonable...maybe a  little to reasonable and it now occurred to me that it is probably a  fake...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...FJaR9xcO2EP3VjI6QGOk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#


It's authentic! Congrats!


----------



## jjgvintage

jjgvintage said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  Signature Tassel Bag
> 
> Link to pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/104679...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMrD7v6z_aqKbw&feat=directlink
> 
> Hi - I purchased this at a second hand store and want to be sure that it's authentic.  A link to the pictures is above.  Thanks.




I think I got missed so am bumping this up.  Please help and authenticate this Dooney for me.  Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *jjgvintage* 

                              Item Name (if you know it):  Signature Tassel Bag

Link to pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/1046796...eat=directlink

Hi - I purchased this at a second hand store and want to be sure that it's authentic.  A link to the pictures is above.  Thanks.     



jjgvintage said:


> I think I got missed so am bumping this up.  Please help and authenticate this Dooney for me.  Thanks so much!


I'm sorry. I must have missed it.

It's an authentic signature tassel tote.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *jjgvintage*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Signature Tassel Bag
> 
> Link to pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/1046796...eat=directlink
> 
> Hi - I purchased this at a second hand store and want to be sure that it's authentic.  A link to the pictures is above.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I must have missed it.
> 
> It's an authentic signature tassel tote.




No problem.  Thanks so much.  Really appreciate the time you give to authenticate on this Forum.  You Rock!!


----------



## vicky b

Hello

This bag had been authentic already but I am having a really hard time finding more information on it. Can someone please please please help me find the name of this or the serial number? Anything would help 

Thx U





vicky b said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> i was hoping you could help me authenticate this purse.... I don't know too much about DB's, but I found this and fell in love with it. The materials used lead me to believe it's real, just wish I had more information on it.....
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> Vicky


----------



## jjgvintage

Item Name (if you know it):  Signature Double Pocket Tote
Link (if available):    https://picasaweb.google.com/104679...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIzUyNOXnrO2Nw&feat=directlink

Hi - I got this great Dooney at a 2nd hand shop.  Could you please authenticate it because as much as I really love it, I'll be reselling it.  The above link will take you to the pictures of the bag.  Thanks so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> Item Name (if you know it):  Signature Double Pocket Tote
> Link (if available):    https://picasaweb.google.com/104679...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIzUyNOXnrO2Nw&feat=directlink
> 
> Hi - I got this great Dooney at a 2nd hand shop.  Could you please authenticate it because as much as I really love it, I'll be reselling it.  The above link will take you to the pictures of the bag.  Thanks so much.


Authentic. 

Geez, my thrifts have junk! I need to move.


----------



## jjgvintage

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> Geez, my thrifts have junk! I need to move.




I'm so glad it's authentic.  Thanks so much!!    Also, i found a great Kate Spade bag - maybe you should move.  lol - Anyway, don't you authenticate those as well?  I have put it on the "Authenticate this Kate Spade" forum.  Check it out out if you get a chance.   It's gorgeous!  Thanks again!!


----------



## BeenBurned

jjgvintage said:


> I'm so glad it's authentic.  Thanks so much!!    Also, i found a great Kate Spade bag - maybe you should move.  lol - Anyway, don't you authenticate those as well?  I have put it on the "Authenticate this Kate Spade" forum.  Check it out out if you get a chance.   It's gorgeous!  Thanks again!!


You're welcome. 

I will chime in on KS if the "ks people" don't respond and if I'm sure about the authentication. My KS knowledge is quite limited.


----------



## amo_borse

Item Name: All Weather Leather flap satchel with buckle

I bought this at a thrift store a couple years ago. I figure I might as well get it authenticated in case I want to rehab it and sell it later on. The tag has been removed. ETA - the buckles are stamped "solid brass"


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> *Geez, my thrifts have junk! I need to move*.



i always think the same thing when people find awesome deals!!   especially furniture because i love repurposing things. 





amo_borse said:


> Item Name: All Weather Leather flap satchel with buckle
> 
> I bought this at a thrift store a couple years ago. I figure I might as well get it authenticated in case I want to rehab it and sell it later on. The tag has been removed. ETA - the buckles are stamped "solid brass"





this is authentic.  i had the large size of this bag.


----------



## amo_borse

bag-princess said:


> this is authentic.  i had the large size of this bag.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

amo_borse said:


> Item Name: All Weather Leather flap satchel with buckle
> 
> I bought this at a thrift store a couple years ago. I figure I might as well get it authenticated in case I want to rehab it and sell it later on. The tag has been removed. ETA - the buckles are stamped "solid brass"





bag-princess said:


> this is authentic.  i had the large size of this bag.


And the style is called a surrey bag.


----------



## bestrdh

I want to know if you guys have any idea on this.  I bought this set off ebay because I love the print.  My coworker had a satchel in the same print so I decided to purchase it.  However, the wallet does not match the purse.  It's a different shade of red and the fabric is also different.  I'm posting pics so you can see.  My coworker thinks my purse is real but my wallet is a VERY well made fake.  I love the style of this wallet and have seen them up for auction in other prints, I'm just hoping it is authentic since that's what I paid for!  Can you guys let me know if this print ever existed??  Thank you














Hopefully the links to the pictures work!


----------



## bag-princess

bestrdh said:


> I want to know if you guys have any idea on this.  I bought this set off ebay because I love the print.  My coworker had a satchel in the same print so I decided to purchase it.  However, the wallet does not match the purse.  It's a different shade of red and the fabric is also different.  I'm posting pics so you can see.  My coworker thinks my purse is real but my wallet is a VERY well made fake.  I love the style of this wallet and have seen them up for auction in other prints, I'm just hoping it is authentic since that's what I paid for!  Can you guys let me know if this print ever existed??  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the links to the pictures work!





do you have any pics of inside the wallet???

it looks authentic to me - just does not match the bag it comes with obviously but that does not mean it is fake. dooney did different colors of this quilt pattern.


----------



## BeenBurned

bestrdh said:


> I want to know if you guys have any idea on this.  I bought this set off ebay because I love the print.  My coworker had a satchel in the same print so I decided to purchase it.  However, the wallet does not match the purse.  It's a different shade of red and the fabric is also different.  I'm posting pics so you can see.  My coworker thinks my purse is real but my wallet is a VERY well made fake.  I love the style of this wallet and have seen them up for auction in other prints, I'm just hoping it is authentic since that's what I paid for!  Can you guys let me know if this print ever existed??  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the links to the pictures work!


There's nothing wrong with the wallet. It's absolutely authentic; just a different color and different quilt pattern. 

If you look at the "dooney quilt" search on Bonz, you'll see that there are listings with "DB" going in both directions. 
http://www.bonanza.com/items/search?q[filter_category_id]=&q[shipping_in_price]=0&q[sort_by]=relevancy&q[translate_term]=true&q[search_term]=dooney%20quilt
 
And here are some ebay listings for "dooney quilt wallet," also showing both prints and several listings for the same wallet.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...3&_nkw=dooney+quilt+wallet&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Sometimes designers mix things up both for variety as well as for confusing us! 

Again, your wallet is absolutely authentic.

ETA: Here's a listing for a wallet with the pattern and color that does match your bag. It ended in January. But it's a smaller and different style wallet. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bestrdh

You guys are great!!  I knew you would clear up my doubts


----------



## BeenBurned

bestrdh said:


> You guys are great!!  I knew you would clear up my doubts


 You're welcome.


----------



## Leslie7622

Hi guys I just bought this. Can someone please tell me if this is a fake or not? I think this is the Essex arrowhead.. If it's fake, please let me know why so I can file a case. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171007275573?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

Leslie7622 said:


> Hi guys I just bought this. Can someone please tell me if this is a fake or not? I think this is the Essex arrowhead.. If it's fake, please let me know why so I can file a case.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171007275573?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


No worries. It's authentic.

What makes you think it's fake?


----------



## Leslie7622

BeenBurned said:


> No worries. It's authentic.
> 
> What makes you think it's fake?


Yay!  Thanks so much!  Just wanted to make sure.  This is going to be my first dooney.


----------



## BeenBurned

Leslie7622 said:


> Yay!  Thanks so much!  Just wanted to make sure.  This is going to be my first dooney.


You're welcome.


----------



## dooneylove

Item: Dooney and Bourke. Blue, New satchel
Item number: 171009201590
Seller :          tmr4fla 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171009201590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: Dooney Bourke All weather leather
Item number:30087636454
Seller :          secondandsouth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300876364549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I'm new to Dooney ebay shopping, used to have some years ago and would like to start a collection. I  would appreciate opinion on authenticity of these listings to help me learn to spot fakes. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke. Blue, New satchel
> Item number: 171009201590
> Seller :          tmr4fla
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171009201590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item: Dooney Bourke All weather leather
> Item number:30087636454
> Seller :          secondandsouth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300876364549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to Dooney ebay shopping, used to have some years ago and would like to start a collection. I  would appreciate opinion on authenticity of these listings to help me learn to spot fakes. Thank you.


Both are fake. Please help report.


----------



## dooneylove

BeenBurned said:


> Both are fake. Please help report.


Wow! I am so glad I found your site and decided to learn from you first before I started to bid on any. Thank you. Can you tell me how you could tell these were fakes? I've been reading a lot of previous posts and read a lot of guides but still couldn't tell about these. Do you think I can learn enough to tell fakes from real ones? Thank you again for being there to help us all. You are appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Wow! I am so glad I found your site and decided to learn from you first before I started to bid on any. Thank you. Can you tell me how you could tell these were fakes? I've been reading a lot of previous posts and read a lot of guides but still couldn't tell about these. Do you think I can learn enough to tell fakes from real ones? Thank you again for being there to help us all. You are appreciated!


Those bags had incorrect texture, the supposedly all weather leather was 2-toned with darker raised bumps and lighter background. Real AWL is uniform in color. The riveted hardware was incorrect and IIRC, one of the bags had black cotton lining. The style of bag it was trying to copy is supposed to be unlined. 

Be careful of guides you find on the internet and verify that they're written by someone who knows the brand. In all designer brands, there are many, many guides that have little or no true facts in them. Keep in mind that anyone can call themselves expert, anyone can write a guide, anyone can copy and paste another (accurate or inaccurate) guide and claim it as their own and there's no vetting of the information in guides as to their accuracy.

There ARE some good guides. Just verify that what you're reading is from someone who knows the brand.


----------



## dooneylove

BeenBurned said:


> Those bags had incorrect texture, the supposedly all weather leather was 2-toned with darker raised bumps and lighter background. Real AWL is uniform in color. The riveted hardware was incorrect and IIRC, one of the bags had black cotton lining. The style of bag it was trying to copy is supposed to be unlined.
> 
> Be careful of guides you find on the internet and verify that they're written by someone who knows the brand. In all designer brands, there are many, many guides that have little or no true facts in them. Keep in mind that anyone can call themselves expert, anyone can write a guide, anyone can copy and paste another (accurate or inaccurate) guide and claim it as their own and there's no vetting of the information in guides as to their accuracy.
> 
> There ARE some good guides. Just verify that what you're reading is from someone who knows the brand.


That information helps so much. I looked at an old Dooney I have  and see exactly what you mean about the uniform color, compared to how I remember those listings. I appreciate your generosity with your knowledge. I will continue to read pages on this site to keep learning from you.
Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> That information helps so much. I looked at an old Dooney I have  and see exactly what you mean about the uniform color, compared to how I remember those listings. I appreciate your generosity with your knowledge. I will continue to read pages on this site to keep learning from you.
> Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## socmoe

Hi everyone! I usually buy Coach bags but discovered some new thrift stores in the area and picked up several different bags this weekend. One of them is, I hope, an authentic Dooney and Bourke. Could you also tell me the name of it and the year made, if possible? Thank you so much for your time and expertise. it is much appreciated.




IMG_6645 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6649 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6652 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6655 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6656 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6657 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6662 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6661 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone! I usually buy Coach bags but discovered some new thrift stores in the area and picked up several different bags this weekend. One of them is, I hope, an authentic Dooney and Bourke. Could you also tell me the name of it and the year made, if possible? Thank you so much for your time and expertise. it is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6645 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6649 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6652 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6655 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6656 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6657 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6662 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6661 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


It's authentic from the Wayfarer collection (nylon exterior) but I don't know the style name.


----------



## socmoe

Yay!!! Hello, BeenBurned! You get around...here I thought that you were just a Coach expert...... I appreciate your time - thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Yay!!! Hello, BeenBurned! You get around...here I thought that you were just a Coach expert...... I appreciate your time - thank you!


LOL! You're welcome. I do mostly Coach and Dooney.


----------



## Leslie7622

Hi,  I couldn't   resist this even if I had just bought an awl a few days ago.  Can someone verify its authenticity please? Thanks
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321093055068


----------



## BeenBurned

Leslie7622 said:


> Hi,  I couldn't   resist this even if I had just bought an awl a few days ago.  Can someone verify its authenticity please? Thanks
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321093055068


It's an authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## Leslie7622

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic equestrian bag.


Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Leslie7622 said:


> Thanks again!


You're welcome.


----------



## Rbb546

Can someone help me and see if they can authenticate this wristlet?


----------



## socmoe

Hi all! I came across another D&B while thrifting today and I wonder if anyone can authenticate it? I have my doubts because I can't find the red and blue tag inside although I did read that some bags may not have tags inside? It does have a little white with black lettering, Made In China tag. It is very stiff and the lining seems like a linen feel to it but the flap inside has a leather feel to it, if that makes sense. Pardon my Newbie ignorance! Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Hi all! I came across another D&B while thrifting today and I wonder if anyone can authenticate it? I have my doubts because I can't find the red and blue tag inside although I did read that some bags may not have tags inside? It does have a little white with black lettering, Made In China tag. It is very stiff and the lining seems like a linen feel to it but the flap inside has a leather feel to it, if that makes sense. Pardon my Newbie ignorance! Thanks in advance!


Sorry but it's fake. 

Can you get a refund? It was illegal for the thrift shop to sell without having authenticated.


----------



## socmoe

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but it's fake.
> 
> Can you get a refund? It was illegal for the thrift shop to sell without having authenticated.


I was afraid so since there was no tag inside (probably a lot of other reasons as well)...this particular thrift shop doesn't allow refunds (it's a huge, bustling, loud kind of place vs the boutiquey, homey kind of a place) and the people in charge, English is not their first language so it may be a challenge....but, I will try when I head back there next week. Thanks, BB - you rock! 

At the risk of being super pushy, any chance you could check out a KS messenger bag I posted about last Sunday on that thread? I'm pretty sure this one is the real thing...at least, I hope so!!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Dooney makes lovely bags but they typically aren't "my thing" I only own a couple and they were purchased from department stores.  However, some of their more recent offerings caught my eye.  I am hoping some of you ladies with more knowledge can take a look at this Ebay seller for me if you have a moment. She has a lot of bags for sale.  Dustbags and registration cards are pictured in all of her listings but the plastic on the straps and the volume of product seemed odd to me.  Thanks ladies.
http://myworld.ebay.com/ohlala1025?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## BeenBurned

GaudyGirl said:


> Dooney makes lovely bags but they typically aren't "my thing" I only own a couple and they were purchased from department stores.  However, some of their more recent offerings caught my eye.  I am hoping some of you ladies with more knowledge can take a look at this Ebay seller for me if you have a moment. She has a lot of bags for sale.  Dustbags and registration cards are pictured in all of her listings but the plastic on the straps and the volume of product seemed odd to me.  Thanks ladies.
> http://myworld.ebay.com/ohlala1025?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


Although I've never done business with the seller, I've seen her listings on ebay and on Bonanza. Her items are authentic. 

Some sellers shop department store clearance sales, outlets, discounters (Marshalls, TJ Maxx, etc) and buy specifically for resale. In this case, there's nothing unusual about her quantities or the items. (Dooneys do have plastic on the straps.)

It's always a good idea to have all items authenticated prior to bidding or buying.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Thank you so much for the speedy reply. I will commence shopping.


----------



## BeenBurned

GaudyGirl said:


> Thank you so much for the speedy reply. I will commence shopping.


You're welcome.


----------



## DooneyGal

Item: *Dooney & Bourke Classic Ivory Leather Satchel
Listing #: * *160997692484
Seller: *travelhawg2
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/160997692484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Comments: * I'm tempted to bid on this bag but would appreciate your input before proceeding. It appears to me to be authentic but differs in some ways from other vintage Dooneys. The lining is cloth rather than suede. The handles are sewn on rather than attached by brass rings. There is no duck fob, and if there were, in the absence of brass rings, where would it be attached? At my request the seller added a photo of the red, white and blue 'Made in USA' tag. I asked her if there's a registration number on the back of the tag but she didn't respond to that question.
TIA,
DooneyGal


----------



## BeenBurned

DooneyGal said:


> Item: *Dooney & Bourke Classic Ivory Leather Satchel
> Listing #: * *160997692484
> Seller: *travelhawg2
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/160997692484?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Comments: * I'm tempted to bid on this bag but would appreciate your input before proceeding. It appears to me to be authentic but differs in some ways from other vintage Dooneys. The lining is cloth rather than suede. The handles are sewn on rather than attached by brass rings. There is no duck fob, and if there were, in the absence of brass rings, where would it be attached? At my request the seller added a photo of the red, white and blue 'Made in USA' tag. I asked her if there's a registration number on the back of the tag but she didn't respond to that question.
> TIA,
> DooneyGal


It's authentic but it's not vintage. I'm guessing it's under 10 years old.


----------



## DooneyGal

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but it's not vintage. I'm guessing it's under 10 years old.


Hi BeenBurned:
I was of the understanding that D&B started assembling their bags overseas sometime in the early 90's at which time the tag was changed to read, 'Dooney & Bourke Inc'. For this reason I assumed that any bag having the red, white and blue 'Made in USA' tag is 20 years old or more and therefore "vintage", if that's how vintage is defined. *It appears this bag has proven me wrong. Possibly less than 10 years old, yet still manufactured and assembled in the USA, according to the sewn-in tag!

Many thanks for your prompt response. *Your help is most appreciated!
DooneyGal


----------



## BeenBurned

DooneyGal said:


> Hi BeenBurned:
> I was of the understanding that D&B started assembling their bags overseas sometime in the early 90's at which time the tag was changed to read, 'Dooney & Bourke Inc'. For this reason I assumed that any bag having the red, white and blue 'Made in USA' tag is 20 years old or more and therefore "vintage", if that's how vintage is defined. *It appears this bag has proven me wrong. Possibly less than 10 years old, yet still manufactured and assembled in the USA, according to the sewn-in tag!
> 
> Many thanks for your prompt response. *Your help is most appreciated!
> DooneyGal


You're welcome. 

There are still a few bags that are still being made in US. I'm not sure how they decide which bags will be made where.


----------



## missy_g

I should have had this authenticated first. I thought it looked good but looking at the creed I don't know (the stitching looks funky) 




























I know the bag is dirty. I plan on cleaning it up. I think someone used it for makeup. I don't know though. If its authentic I will start a rehab thread 

ETA:  I think it's in pretty good shape just filthy!  I couldn't capture all the funk on the outside. After looking at the creed again it looks ok but I will wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## bag-princess

missy_g said:


> I should have had this authenticated first. I thought it looked good but looking at the creed I don't know (the stitching looks funky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the bag is dirty. I plan on cleaning it up. I think someone used it for makeup. I don't know though. If its authentic I will start a rehab thread
> 
> ETA:  I think it's in pretty good shape just filthy!  I couldn't capture all the funk on the outside. After looking at the creed again it looks ok but I will wait for someone else to chime in.





it's real.
i bought a dooney like that before - it was a very large bag with the same interior as yours!  i got for a few bucks but i knew i could clean it up - and i did!  the bag was perfect on the outside - AWL and regular price $300 something.


----------



## missy_g

bag-princess said:


> it's real.
> i bought a dooney like that before - it was a very large bag with the same interior as yours!  i got for a few bucks but i knew i could clean it up - and i did!  the bag was perfect on the outside - AWL and regular price $300 something.



Thanks. I'm not too bad at authenticating but I wanted to make sure. I'm going to start the rehab thread.


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> I should have had this authenticated first. I thought it looked good but looking at the creed I don't know (the stitching looks funky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the bag is dirty. I plan on cleaning it up. I think someone used it for makeup. I don't know though. If its authentic I will start a rehab thread
> 
> ETA:  I think it's in pretty good shape just filthy!  I couldn't capture all the funk on the outside. After looking at the creed again it looks ok but I will wait for someone else to chime in.





bag-princess said:


> it's real.
> i bought a dooney like that before - it was a very large bag with the same interior as yours!  i got for a few bucks but i knew i could clean it up - and i did!  the bag was perfect on the outside - AWL and regular price $300 something.


I agree that it's fine. 

I've thrown bags like that into the washing machine on gentle and most stains come out. 

Good luck.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that it's fine.
> 
> I've thrown bags like that into the washing machine on gentle and most stains come out.
> 
> Good luck.





a leather bag?????    omg! you are a brave woman!

all i did was turn the bag inside out and used a good brush,some dawn dishwashing liquid and elbow grease.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> a leather bag?????    omg! you are a brave woman!
> 
> all i did was turn the bag inside out and used a good brush,some dawn dishwashing liquid and elbow grease.


It was a signature bag with AWL trim, similar in style to the one asked about here. AWL is treated to withstand moisture and the water didn't hurt it. I air-dried it -- no dryer!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> It was a signature bag with AWL trim, similar in style to the one asked about here. AWL is treated to withstand moisture and the water didn't hurt it. I air-dried it -- no dryer!





ok - now i understand it better.  i will keep this in mind.


----------



## missy_g

The washer didn't do much so I guess it's elbow grease!


----------



## bag-princess

missy_g said:


> The washer didn't do much so I guess it's elbow grease!



I used Dawn and hot water. I had to give it a really good
scrubbing with a brush. Cleaned it up very well!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## missy_g

I used dawn and it took 90% of the gunk off. I sprayed alcohol on the ink and its starting to break it up. There is one stain that is not budging. No idea what that is. I might try a bit of acetone on that area to see if that will work. The outside looks pretty good. I will have to let it dry to tell.


----------



## bag-princess

missy_g said:


> I used dawn and it took 90% of the gunk off. I sprayed alcohol on the ink and its starting to break it up. There is one stain that is not budging. No idea what that is. I might try a bit of acetone on that area to see if that will work. The outside looks pretty good. I will have to let it dry to tell.





i knew the dawn would do it!  i hope you can get the other stain out somehow! good luck!


----------



## anna_mg

Hi, could you please help me with these three bags? They're quite cheap so I suspect none of them is genuine, but hey, it never hurts to try 

Item: skórzana saszetka,torebka DOONEY&BOURKE
Listing number: 3146197698
Seller: annasz_az
Link: http://allegro.pl/skorzana-saszetka-torebka-dooneybourke-i3146197698.html

Item: DOONEY BOUKE MA&#321;A TOREBKA
Listing number: 3135209983
Seller:  22aannaa22 
Link: http://allegro.pl/dooney-bouke-mala-torebka-i3135209983.html

Item: DOONEY&BOURKE niespotykana
Listing number: 3144346821
Seller:  pika35
Link: http://allegro.pl/dooneybourke-niespotykana-i3144346821.html


----------



## brainstorm

Hi, I can only tell you about the first one and that looks authentic to me. (I'm not familiar with the other styles.)



anna_mg said:


> Item: skórzana saszetka,torebka DOONEY&BOURKE
> Listing number: 3146197698
> Seller: annasz_az
> Link: http://allegro.pl/skorzana-saszetka-torebka-dooneybourke-i3146197698.html


----------



## anna_mg

brainstorm said:


> Hi, I can only tell you about the first one and that looks authentic to me. (I'm not familiar with the other styles.)



Thanks! The seller states there's a serial number - could that confirm the authenticity?

Best, 
Anna


----------



## BeenBurned

anna_mg said:


> Hi, could you please help me with these three bags? They're quite cheap so I suspect none of them is genuine, but hey, it never hurts to try
> 
> Item: skórzana saszetka,torebka DOONEY&BOURKE
> Listing number: 3146197698
> Seller: annasz_az
> Link: http://allegro.pl/skorzana-saszetka-torebka-dooneybourke-i3146197698.html
> 
> Item: DOONEY BOUKE MA&#321;A TOREBKA
> Listing number: 3135209983
> Seller:  22aannaa22
> Link: http://allegro.pl/dooney-bouke-mala-torebka-i3135209983.html
> 
> Item: DOONEY&BOURKE niespotykana
> Listing number: 3144346821
> Seller:  pika35
> Link: http://allegro.pl/dooneybourke-niespotykana-i3144346821.html





brainstorm said:


> Hi, I can only tell you about the first one and that looks authentic to me. (I'm not familiar with the other styles.)


They all look fine although none of the listings really have enough pictures. 


anna_mg said:


> Thanks! The seller states there's a serial number - could that confirm the authenticity?
> 
> Best,
> Anna


Red, white and blue tags with or without serial numbers don't necessarily "prove" authenticity because the counterfeiters do copy them. It's the details of the serial number (font, number of characters, format, etc) that prove authenticity.

In the case of the bags you're asking about, again, they're all authentic.


----------



## anna_mg

BeenBurned said:


> They all look fine although none of the listings really have enough pictures.
> 
> Red, white and blue tags with or without serial numbers don't necessarily "prove" authenticity because the counterfeiters do copy them. It's the details of the serial number (font, number of characters, format, etc) that prove authenticity.
> 
> In the case of the bags you're asking about, again, they're all authentic.



Thank you so much 

amg


----------



## BeenBurned

anna_mg said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> amg


You're welcome.


----------



## dooneylove

Hi. I am enjoying visiting here and learning. I've been looking at ebay bags and trying to see if I can tell authenticity. If anyone has time to give opinion on these, I would appreciate it.

Dooney brown leather
Item number: 380610994787
 Seller 123landsman
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380610994787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

The leather looks more deeply grained than others to me, is this a red flag that maybe not real?



All weather black handbag
 		 	Item number: 140937425921
 Seller oliavs 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...fJJxSKrO3CSMWls1pl5PI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This one just feels wrong to me. Duck fob looks smooth, not pebbled and not sure this style actually exists.


Cranberry pebble leather handbag
Item number: 111035881434 		  	 Seller three-moons
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...fJJxSKrO3CSMWls1pl5PI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This one also doesn't seem right to me. Maybe duck fob wrong and did this color exist in real Dooney and Bourkes?


How am I doing so far.  I'm trying to learn more so I don't buy fakes. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Hi. I am enjoying visiting here and learning. I've been looking at ebay bags and trying to see if I can tell authenticity. If anyone has time to give opinion on these, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Dooney brown leather
> Item number: 380610994787
> Seller 123landsman
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380610994787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> The leather looks more deeply grained than others to me, is this a red flag that maybe not real?
> 
> *^^^Authentic*
> 
> 
> All weather black handbag
> Item number: 140937425921
> Seller oliavs
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Black-Handbag-/140937425921?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=loWSbqfJJxSKrO3CSMWls1pl5PI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This one just feels wrong to me. Duck fob looks smooth, not pebbled and not sure this style actually exists.
> 
> *^^^Fake - not a Dooney style. There's nothing right!
> 
> * Cranberry pebble leather handbag
> Item number: 111035881434                Seller three-moons
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...fJJxSKrO3CSMWls1pl5PI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This one also doesn't seem right to me. Maybe duck fob wrong and did this color exist in real Dooney and Bourkes?
> 
> *^^^Authentic
> 
> * How am I doing so far.  I'm trying to learn more so I don't buy fakes. Thank you!



Responses are within the quote. 

#1 and #3 are equestrian bags.


----------



## bag-princess

dooneylove said:


> Hi. I am enjoying visiting here and learning. I've been looking at ebay bags and trying to see if I can tell authenticity. If anyone has time to give opinion on these, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Dooney brown leather
> Item number: 380610994787
> Seller 123landsman
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380610994787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> The leather looks more deeply grained than others to me, is this a red flag that maybe not real?
> 
> 
> 
> All weather black handbag
> Item number: 140937425921
> Seller oliavs
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...fJJxSKrO3CSMWls1pl5PI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This one just feels wrong to me. Duck fob looks smooth, not pebbled and not sure this style actually exists.
> 
> 
> Cranberry pebble leather handbag
> Item number: 111035881434                Seller three-moons
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...fJJxSKrO3CSMWls1pl5PI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This one also doesn't seem right to me. Maybe duck fob wrong and did this color exist in real Dooney and Bourkes?
> 
> 
> How am I doing so far.  I'm trying to learn more so I don't buy fakes. Thank you!





1 and 3 are real.
your instincts were right about the second one.  it is fake.


----------



## dooneylove

Thank you BeenBurned and bag-princess! So I  have lots more to learn. I was suspicious of all of them. The 3rd, Cranberry one fooled me with duck fob. It didn't look like it had rougher pebbly type area above ducks back, to the right of head. There must have been differences through the years in the brass ducks?
Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## brainstorm

dooneylove said:


> Thank you BeenBurned and bag-princess! So I  have lots more to learn. I was suspicious of all of them. The 3rd, Cranberry one fooled me with duck fob. It didn't look like it had rougher pebbly type area above ducks back, to the right of head. There must have been differences through the years in the brass ducks?
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge.



Actually, you can kind of see the pebbly texture on that brass tag, but with the lighting and angle of the photo- it doesn't look that obvious.

Usually when I'm looking at the authenticity of a bag, one of the last things I look at is the brass tag. Usually, for fake bags there are some big obvious red flag tip-offs that I can share (and my knowledge is limited to the vintage All-Weather Leather purses):

1. The design of the bag. Having seen and literally worked with hundreds of these purses, I'm pretty familiar with the types of designs that had existed. This is just something you pick up from being exposed to the purses over time. 

2. Black lined interiors. This is such a big and easy tip-off of fake vintage D&Bs. The vast majority of the purses were not lined and if they were, only certain styles were lined and they were london tan in color. 

3. Solid brass hardware. You'd be surprised at how easily you can tell that hardware is not solid brass just from the look of photos, but they tend to have a silver, rather than yellow, tone to them. 

4. Exterior leather and brown trim. With a trained eye you will be able to easily tell if the leather looks stiff or not the right texture. A lot of the fake D&Bs have textures where the pebbly raised part of the leather is slightly darker than the rest of the leather. And you can also tell that the brown trim looks like man-made materials. 

5. The duck! Oh, the duck. There is a small variation with the leather duck label with the vintage bags, but a fake duck is pretty easy to spot once you familiarize yourself with authentic ones. 

6. Stitching. The fake bags usually have very bright yellow stitching and the stitch length tends to be longer. (There were a few authentic vintage designs with yellow stitching too.) Also, some fake bags have obvious sloppy stitching. 

That's all I can think of right off the top of my head. Good luck with your search!


----------



## BeenBurned

Another thing is that even if a bag has a fake fob, you should never base authenticity on a removable or replaceable part. Sometimes people discard fobs because they dislike having something dangling in the breeze so the bag may be authentic but missing it's fob. And sometimes, fobs can be lost and replaced, often with a genuine fob on a fake bag or vice versa. 

Another replaceable/removable part is straps. On some of the satchels with both shoulder straps and handles, either is removable if the user doesn't want both sets of handles and straps on the bag. Often that removable part might be misplaced or even exchanged for another longer or shorter version of a strap. And that replacement might or might not even be made by Dooney.

When judging authenticity, base it on the bag itself.


----------



## dooneylove

Thank you brainstorm too! You are all so wonderful. I had some All weather leathers many years ago and the more I learn now the more appreciation I have of their beauty and the deeper I'm falling in love again.  I have made a couple of purchases that I'm excited to show you so I will be back later after I'm through with work.
You guys rock!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## socmoe

Hello Ladies - i picked up what I hope is an authentic Dooney & Bourke. It is 12L X 8H X4.5 W. Could you tell me if it is authentic and anything else you know about this style, name, year....here's hoping...fortunately I can return it if it's fake..
As always, thank you so much for your time and effort.


----------



## socmoe

socmoe said:


> Hello Ladies - i picked up what I hope is an authentic Dooney & Bourke. It is 12L X 8H X4.5 W. Could you tell me if it is authentic and anything else you know about this style, name, year....here's hoping...fortunately I can return it if it's fake..
> As always, thank you so much for your time and effort.


a few more pics!


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Hello Ladies - i picked up what I hope is an authentic Dooney & Bourke. It is 12L X 8H X4.5 W. Could you tell me if it is authentic and anything else you know about this style, name, year....here's hoping...fortunately I can return it if it's fake..
> As always, thank you so much for your time and effort.





socmoe said:


> a few more pics!


It's authentic, probably AWL2 but I don't know the official style name.


----------



## dooneylove

Hi again.  Here are my purchases I mentioned earlier......I have my fingers crossed that I did well. Please let me know what you think? I have received both and they seem good to me.

Dooney and Bourke black purse
.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...Igfmq2UY%2Bu1gt7xzleA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

R701 British Tan
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271177168571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I hope these are authentic and if so do you recommend cleaning the leather with cloth dampened with distilled water as I think I saw on Dooney site? Interior on second one smells a bit smoky I thought of placing a dryer sheet in it or set cup of baking soda in it, any thoughts?  Should I try to clean interior ink marks with anything or best to leave alone?

I appreciate all you do. Thank you.


----------



## socmoe

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, probably AWL2 but I don't know the official style name.


yay! kinda makes up for last week's faker.. Thanks as always, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Hi again.  Here are my purchases I mentioned earlier......I have my fingers crossed that I did well. Please let me know what you think? I have received both and they seem good to me.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke black purse
> .http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...Igfmq2UY%2Bu1gt7xzleA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> R701 British Tan
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271177168571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I hope these are authentic and if so do you recommend cleaning the leather with cloth dampened with distilled water as I think I saw on Dooney site? Interior on second one smells a bit smoky I thought of placing a dryer sheet in it or set cup of baking soda in it, any thoughts?  Should I try to clean interior ink marks with anything or best to leave alone?
> 
> I appreciate all you do. Thank you.


You did fine. Both are authentic.

I wouldn't do anything about the ink. Ink is nearly impossible to remove and I'd worry that you'd do more damage and perhaps spread it if you try to remove it.

This section has some really knowledgeable rehabbers who have a wealth of information.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> yay! kinda makes up for last week's faker.. Thanks as always, BB!


You're welcome.


----------



## dooneylove

Great! I'm so happy. Love these bags! 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Great! I'm so happy. Love these bags!
> Thanks for your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## bag-princess

socmoe said:


> Hello Ladies - i picked up what I hope is an authentic Dooney & Bourke. It is 12L X 8H X4.5 W. Could you tell me if it is authentic and anything else you know about this style, name, year....here's hoping...fortunately I can return it if it's fake..
> As always, thank you so much for your time and effort.






oh my!!!!

all that gorgeous tmoro brown leather!!!!!  that is my hands-down favorite color that dooney does - fabric or leather.  but when you can get a in this color AND all leather you have something really nice!!!  congrat's!!!!   i have several bags/accessories in this color but my favorite of them all is my Valerie bag. the tmoro brown is so rich!!


----------



## socmoe

bag-princess said:


> oh my!!!!
> 
> all that gorgeous tmoro brown leather!!!!!  that is my hands-down favorite color that dooney does - fabric or leather.  but when you can get a in this color AND all leather you have something really nice!!!  congrat's!!!!   i have several bags/accessories in this color but my favorite of them all is my Valerie bag. the tmoro brown is so rich!!


Thanks! I'm mainly a Coach girl but haave picked up three D&B over the past few weeks although one was a faker...;( This one is so nice - really heavy and well made and in excllent condition - got if for 14 dollars!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Ika85

Hey 

I have just bought this Bayswater.
Would you please help me. 

Is this an authentic Mulberry bag? 


Item Name (if you know it): Mulberry Bayswater
Link (if available):https://plus.google.com/photos/1075...s/5863773201090345889?authkey=COGo6qONqqG7jgE 
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Ika85 said:


> Hey
> 
> I have just bought this Bayswater.
> Would you please help me.
> 
> Is this an authentic Mulberry bag?
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Mulberry Bayswater
> Link (if available):https://plus.google.com/photos/1075...s/5863773201090345889?authkey=COGo6qONqqG7jgE
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


You're in the wrong brand. You want to post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...se-read-post-1-first-803750.html#post24006685


----------



## Ika85

Thank you


----------



## ellebelle89

hello,
could you authentic this bag for me?  I received it as a gift.  It does have a "made in china" tag below the "dooney & bourke"/serial number tag inside the bag.  Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ellebelle89 said:


> hello,
> could you authentic this bag for me?  I received it as a gift.  It does have a "made in china" tag below the "dooney & bourke"/serial number tag inside the bag.  Any info would be much appreciated!


It's authentic. It's a signature domed satchel.


----------



## ellebelle89

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It's a signature domed satchel.



thank you for your response!


----------



## BeenBurned

ellebelle89 said:


> thank you for your response!


You're welcome.


----------



## socmoe

Hi everyone and thank you in advance for your help. I picked up this Dooney and Bourke today - looks good to me but I would like your good word and also the name if you know it


----------



## _bag_

Hi, I got this Dooney and Bourke today from a thriftshop - It looks good and vintage to me but I would like to ask for your expertise on this and also would like to know the name and year if you know it. 

Album Link - http://imgur.com/a/nqeEl

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

_bag_ said:


> Hi, I got this Dooney and Bourke today from a thriftshop - It looks good and vintage to me but I would like to ask for your expertise on this and also would like to know the name and year if you know it.
> 
> Album Link - http://imgur.com/a/nqeEl
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


Authentic. Nice find.


----------



## brainstorm

_bag_ said:


> Hi, I got this Dooney and Bourke today from a thriftshop - It looks good and vintage to me but I would like to ask for your expertise on this and also would like to know the name and year if you know it.
> 
> Album Link - http://imgur.com/a/nqeEl
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



This is a beautiful bag! A rare one!


----------



## _bag_

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. Nice find.


Thank you so much, BeenBurned!


----------



## _bag_

brainstorm said:


> This is a beautiful bag! A rare one!


Thanks brainstorm!  Is this vintage one? Do you have any idea as to what year?


----------



## dooneylove

Dear Purse People,

I'm giving myself a Friday test to see how if I am making progress in learning to spot fake Dooneys. Would anyone mind seeing if I am a passing  or failing student here? 

1. Braided trim purse    I think fake
  item # 151023666024
Seller  jeonmv
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151023666024?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2.Black and Tan purse    I think fake
 		 	Item number: 281089196969

 Seller  liljean7117
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281089196969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

3, Green and Tan purse   I think fake
 Item number: 261196727895 		  	Seller  mason1023
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261196727895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

4. And here's an odd one just to keep it interesting, not AWL. Might be real or fake, I don't know.
 		 	Item number: 370794702577
Seller cftay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370794702577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'm looking forward to seeing how I did on first 3 purses.


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Dear Purse People,
> 
> I'm giving myself a Friday test to see how if I am making progress in learning to spot fake Dooneys. Would anyone mind seeing if I am a passing  or failing student here?
> 
> 1. Braided trim purse *   I think fake*
> item # 151023666024
> Seller  jeonmv
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151023666024?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *You're correct: Fake*
> 2.Black and Tan purse *   I think fake*
> Item number: 281089196969
> 
> Seller  liljean7117
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281089196969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *You're correct: Fake*
> 3, Green and Tan purse*   I think fake*
> Item number: 261196727895               Seller  mason1023
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261196727895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *You're correct again: Fake*
> 4. And here's an odd one just to keep it interesting, not AWL. Might be real or fake, I don't know.
> Item number: 370794702577
> Seller cftay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370794702577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> *This one is an authentic true vintage bag.
> *
> I'm looking forward to seeing how I did on first 3 purses.


My responses are above in red. 

Feel free to help report the fakes.


----------



## socmoe

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone and thank you in advance for your help. I picked up this Dooney and Bourke today - looks good to me but I would like your good word and also the name if you know it


Hi everyone! I'm bumping my post in case it got lost in the other ones...if anyone has any feedback on this purse, it would be appreciated! Thanks!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-140.html#post24395641


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone and thank you in advance for your help. I picked up this Dooney and Bourke today - looks good to me but I would like your good word and also the name if you know it


I apologize. I'd intended to come back after trying to find the style name of the bag and my CRS syndrome kicked in and I forgot to come back.

I can't find the name of the style but it's authentic.


----------



## dooneylove

Yay!  You are great teachers. I will search here to learn now what to do to report fakes to ebay.
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## brainstorm

_bag_ said:


> Thanks brainstorm!  Is this vintage one? Do you have any idea as to what year?



Yes, definitely vintage. Off the top of my head, I'd say it's from the late 80s or early 90s. I'll check some of my reference materials to see if I can find out more.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Normamargot

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone and thank you in advance for your help. I picked up this Dooney and Bourke today - looks good to me but I would like your good word and also the name if you know it


 
I went back and found it in one of my old catalogs dated from 2005; it's a Mini Top Zip #DN450 priced at $135.


----------



## socmoe

BeenBurned said:


> I apologize. I'd intended to come back after trying to find the style name of the bag and my CRS syndrome kicked in and I forgot to come back.
> 
> I can't find the name of the style but it's authentic.


BeenBurned - Yuu rock and no problem about the name of it....I appreciate all your work and hope I didn't sound pushy!


----------



## socmoe

Normamargot said:


> I went back and found it in one of my old catalogs dated from 2005; it's a Mini Top Zip #DN450 priced at $135.


Normamargot - You rock as well. Thank you for going to the trouble for me!:tpfrox:


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> BeenBurned - Yuu rock and no problem about the name of it....I appreciate all your work and hope I didn't sound pushy!



No, not pushy at all. Glad to help.


----------



## Normamargot

socmoe said:


> Normamargot - You rock as well. Thank you for going to the trouble for me!:tpfrox:



You're welcome! Glad I could help!


----------



## farris2

Dooney and Bourke Pebble Leather Hobo/Tote in Camel
Item number: 221198554613
Seller:tracyandrose
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221198554613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Dooney and Bourke Wallet
item number: 121091989981
Seller:elviga66
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121091989981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

farris2 said:


> Dooney and Bourke Pebble Leather Hobo/Tote in Camel
> Item number: 221198554613
> Seller:tracyandrose
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221198554613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Wallet
> item number: 121091989981
> Seller:elviga66
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121091989981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I'd like to see a clear picture of the patch (last picture) and the front and back of the red, white and blue tag with serial number. 

The wallet is fine.


----------



## farris2

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like to see a clear picture of the patch (last picture) and the front and back of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.
> 
> The wallet is fine.



Thank you BB. I will see if the seller will send pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

farris2 said:


> Thank you BB. I will see if the seller will send pics.


You're welcome.


----------



## Leopard Girl

I am so glad that I have found this forum!
I own/love my Leopard T'moro medium sac purse (LP196)  they call it medium, But I call it large. 14.25"L  x 11.5"H x 5"W (I have attached a picture of my Dooney that I am comparing the two bags below.  The lining is a red glazed cotton.) 

I have been looking for a black version of my purse, so I don't wear out my leopard one.
I have been having issues with Ebay auction sellers stating they are close to my measurements and then I receive it and it is the Fredrica version 12"L x 9.5"H x 4.25"    W with the short handle not the Fredrica 23" strap.  I look for the purse on the web, but cannot find any.

Please authentic these ones,

item#: Dooney & Burke SC196BL Medium Sac Black Croc Print Pre-Owned
Listing number: 170980437939
Seller: rkstarwars
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170980437939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Comes with cards and dustbag and key fob, When asked the seller to confirm the clasps they said they were silver.  I always thought they were all to have brass claps like my Authentic Leopard sac. 

item#: [FONT=&quot]Dooney & Bourke Black Pebbled Leather Purse Shoulder Bag MINT!![/FONT]
Listing number: 321092364433
Seller: lapunkyboutique
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321092364433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: The Clasp are different and there is no plague on the bottom front stating Dooney & Bourke.

Thanks is advance for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Leopard Girl said:


> I am so glad that I have found this forum!
> I own/love my Leopard T'moro medium sac purse (LP196)  they call it medium, But I call it large. 14.25"L  x 11.5"H x 5"W (I have attached a picture of my Dooney that I am comparing the two bags below.  The lining is a red glazed cotton.)
> 
> I have been looking for a black version of my purse, so I don't wear out my leopard one.
> I have been having issues with Ebay auction sellers stating they are close to my measurements and then I receive it and it is the Fredrica version 12"L x 9.5"H x 4.25"    W with the short handle not the Fredrica 23" strap.  I look for the purse on the web, but cannot find any.
> 
> Please authentic these ones,
> 
> item#: Dooney & Burke SC196BL Medium Sac Black Croc Print Pre-Owned
> Listing number: 170980437939
> Seller: rkstarwars
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170980437939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Comes with cards and dustbag and key fob, When asked the seller to confirm the clasps they said they were silver.  I always thought they were all to have brass claps like my Authentic Leopard sac.
> 
> item#: [FONT=&quot]Dooney & Bourke Black Pebbled Leather Purse Shoulder Bag MINT!![/FONT]
> Listing number: 321092364433
> Seller: lapunkyboutique
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321092364433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: The Clasp are different and there is no plague on the bottom front stating Dooney & Bourke.
> 
> Thanks is advance for your help.


Both are authentic. 

The hardware on the first one appears to be brass (gold) to me. I'm not seeing silver.


----------



## Leopard Girl

Thanks BeenBurned,

When the seller said Silver buckles it just made me concerned, they looked gold to me.
I prefer the Croc version.

Do you know how old this style of purse is as I cannot find many in this style, in this size or bigger 14.25"L  x 11.5"H x 5"W in solid colors

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## BeenBurned

Leopard Girl said:


> Thanks BeenBurned,
> 
> When the seller said Silver buckles it just made me concerned, they looked gold to me.
> I prefer the Croc version.
> 
> Do you know how old this style of purse is as I cannot find many in this style, in this size or bigger 14.25"L  x 11.5"H x 5"W in solid colors
> 
> Thanks again for your time.


I'm sorry but I don't know the age. I'm guessing it to be fairly recent; from within the last 5-7 years.


----------



## farris2

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like to see a clear picture of the patch (last picture) and the front and back of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.
> 
> The wallet is fine.



Seller posted more photos of the pebbled bag in camel
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221198554613&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## socmoe

Hi everyone! I picked up this cute D&B bag this afternoon at a local thrift store an dhoping it's authentic. Can you also tell me the year and name if you know it. as always, thanks and your time is appreciated!
It measures 8L X 6H X 5D.4



IMG_7568 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7569 by Maureen122563, on Flickr



IMG_7570 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7579 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7578 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7577 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7572 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7571 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## RebeccaJ

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10492

Looks like IT29 IT Bucket Bag


----------



## socmoe

RebeccaJ said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10492
> 
> Looks like IT29 IT Bucket Bag


Thank you for the link - it does look just like the black one...can you tell if it's authentic or should I wait for more opinions?


----------



## BeenBurned

farris2 said:


> Seller posted more photos of the pebbled bag in camel
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221198554613&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


It's authentic. The seller copied the serial number incorrectly. The first character is "I" (not 1) and indicates that the bag was made in Italy.


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up this cute D&B bag this afternoon at a local thrift store an dhoping it's authentic. Can you also tell me the year and name if you know it. as always, thanks and your time is appreciated!
> It measures 8L X 6H X 5D.4
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7568 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7569 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7570 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7579 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7578 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7577 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7572 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7571 by Maureen122563, on Flickr





RebeccaJ said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10492
> 
> Looks like IT29 IT Bucket Bag





socmoe said:


> Thank you for the link - it does look just like the black one...can you tell if it's authentic or should I wait for more opinions?


SEcond opinion: It's authentic!


----------



## farris2

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. The seller copied the serial number incorrectly. The first character is "I" (not 1) and indicates that the bag was made in Italy.



Thank you BB!


----------



## socmoe

BeenBurned said:


> SEcond opinion: It's authentic!


Thank you BeenBurned - Yay!!


----------



## BeenBurned

farris2 said:


> Thank you BB!





socmoe said:


> Thank you BeenBurned - Yay!!


You're both welcome.


----------



## blondie64vt

I recently bought this purse at a garage sale - I paid $20 for it, it's missing the fob and thes shoulder strap, but this "vintage" handbag is real leather, and quite substantial and very sturdy. It looks like it has really never been used. Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke handbag? I'm not sure how to post pictures, can someone please assist me there as well?

I really appreciate any help anyone can give me 

Cheers & Happy Wednesday!
Deb


----------



## BeenBurned

blondie64vt said:


> I recently bought this purse at a garage sale - I paid $20 for it, it's missing the fob and thes shoulder strap, but this "vintage" handbag is real leather, and quite substantial and very sturdy. It looks like it has really never been used. Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke handbag? I'm not sure how to post pictures, can someone please assist me there as well?
> 
> I really appreciate any help anyone can give me
> 
> Cheers & Happy Wednesday!
> Deb


Welcome to TPF!

To attach pictures, you can either use the paper clip at the top of the reply box, the manage attachments function below the reply box (under additional options) or you can upload the pictures to a site like photobucket and post the IMG link. The IMG link embeds pictures directly into the post. 

Note that in order to see the paper clip or the additional options/manage attachments, you need to click "reply" first.


----------



## socmoe

Hi everyone! I picked up an authentic (I hope!) D & B today at savers. I researched and it looks like a top zip AWL bag but I'm concerned that there is no tag although it looks like there may have been one that was ripped out? It measures 11L X 7H x 3.5W. It feels heavy like my other D&B abd not stiff and light like the fake I picked up awhile ago. Here are the pics and 
THANKS to you all -  your time is much appreciated.


----------



## socmoe

more pics


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item: vintage dooney
Listing number: 181124638979
Seller: kimmysumhuga
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2bdea903
Comments: just wanted to verify (what is already rather clear) that this bag is counterfeit before reporting it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Texaspurselove said:


> Item: vintage dooney
> Listing number: 181124638979
> Seller: kimmysumhuga
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2bdea903
> Comments: just wanted to verify (what is already rather clear) that this bag is counterfeit before reporting it.


You are correct. It's fake so report away!


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up an authentic (I hope!) D & B today at savers. I researched and it looks like a top zip AWL bag but I'm concerned that there is no tag although it looks like there may have been one that was ripped out? It measures 11L X 7H x 3.5W. It feels heavy like my other D&B abd not stiff and light like the fake I picked up awhile ago. Here are the pics and
> THANKS to you all -  your time is much appreciated.





socmoe said:


> more pics


It's authentic. 

In the "olden" outlet days, Dooney used to either snip the red, white and blue tag or they'd attempt to cut it out, often leaving threads indicating where it used to be. That appears to be the case with this bag. I don't think it's a pre-tag Dooney.


----------



## socmoe

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> In the "olden" outlet days, Dooney used to either snip the red, white and blue tag or they'd attempt to cut it out, often leaving threads indicating where it used to be. That appears to be the case with this bag. I don't think it's a pre-tag Dooney.


Thanks so much for the info, Beenburned...I was hoping that was the case and I can see some tan/yellowish threads that I tried to show in the pics. It is filthy but a really nice bag - love the 5 feet....I'll give it a good scrub!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

socmoe said:


> Thanks so much for the info, Beenburned...I was hoping that was the case and I can see some tan/yellowish threads that I tried to show in the pics. It is filthy but a really nice bag - love the 5 feet....I'll give it a good scrub!!


You're welcome.


----------



## wibweb

Hi there! I am trying to find out if this Dooney wallet I have is authentic. It was given to me several years ago as a gift. I could have sworn it came with an authentication card, but I can't find it now and feel that I may be remembering wrong. I tried to look everywhere for a tag inside, but I don't see one (besides a small, blank black tag in the compartment where you'd store money). This makes me think it's not authentic, but I really have no idea and the outside looks pretty convincing to me. I believe this is the continental clutch in giraffe.


----------



## BeenBurned

wibweb said:


> Hi there! I am trying to find out if this Dooney wallet I have is authentic. It was given to me several years ago as a gift. I could have sworn it came with an authentication card, but I can't find it now and feel that I may be remembering wrong. I tried to look everywhere for a tag inside, but I don't see one (besides a small, blank black tag in the compartment where you'd store money). This makes me think it's not authentic, but I really have no idea and the outside looks pretty convincing to me. I believe this is the continental clutch in giraffe.


*Authentic* giraffe print checkbook wallet. 

Note that cards aren't proof of authenticity since they can be easily faked or genuine cards can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake.


----------



## wibweb

BeenBurned said:


> *Authentic* giraffe print checkbook wallet.
> 
> Note that cards aren't proof of authenticity since they can be easily faked or genuine cards can be used to "prove" authenticity of a fake.




Thank you for your help! So out of curiosity, do the wallets not have tags in them like  the handbags do? I tried to search for that info first in the threads,  but couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

wibweb said:


> Thank you for your help! So out of curiosity, do the wallets not have tags in them like  the handbags do? I tried to search for that info first in the threads,  but couldn't find it anywhere.


Dooney wallets don't have red, white and blue tags with serial numbers. Sometimes coin purses and wristlets might or might not have them; depends on the style and even pattern within the style. 

But just as paperwork can be faked, the counterfeiters have also been putting red, white and blue tags into some of their fakes. 

It's best to verify authenticity if you aren't 100% sure that something is genuine.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

please let me know if this dooney is authentic. tia! 

Item: Dooney & Bourke handbag
Listing number: 181133364452
Seller: miji79 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Dooney-Bourk...tDomain_211&hash=item2a2c63cce4#ht_853wt_1139

thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts!
> 
> please let me know if this dooney is authentic. tia!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke handbag
> Listing number: 181133364452
> Seller: miji79
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Dooney-Bourk...tDomain_211&hash=item2a2c63cce4#ht_853wt_1139
> 
> thanks again!


I just responded to your AT Coach post here and posted my opinion of seller *miji79*. I do NOT recommend this seller!
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-645.html#post24523933


----------



## tryplm

Hello!  New here, and to D&B. I think I may have gotten a fake on ebay.  It was listed as a "D&B Buckle Satchel".  It looked ok in the listing, but once it got here, I wasn't too sure.  Thanks so much!

Item: D&B Buckle Satchel
Listing number: 171028364194
Seller: iluvmydrgnfly 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DOONEY-BOURKE-BUCKLE-SATCHEL-TOTE-BAG-PURSE-EXTRAS-/171028364194?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8pqzh1aS1%252FCEKsAIyeU%252B9aC1Npc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

lh6.googleusercontent.com/-TCQknAVV_rs/UYK9KdCUI/AAAAAAAACls/aKBc68Ea21g/w400-h533/IMG_20130502_152229.jpg

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ZoxkXCCx_hM/UYK9NfL7wVI/AAAAAAAACl0/g5z6Jj4_KkY/w400-h533/IMG_20130502_151927.jpg

lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ytjDkGFmuJo/UYK9QLFecfI/AAAAAAAACl8/9DrSNlGEEU8/w711-h533/IMG_20130502_151902.jpg


----------



## bag-princess

tryplm said:


> Hello!  New here, and to D&B. I think I may have gotten a fake on ebay.  It was listed as a "D&B Buckle Satchel".  It looked ok in the listing, but once it got here, I wasn't too sure.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: D&B Buckle Satchel
> Listing number: 171028364194
> Seller: iluvmydrgnfly
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DOONEY-...2FCEKsAIyeU%2B9aC1Npc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-TCQknAVV_rs/UYK9KdCUI/AAAAAAAACls/aKBc68Ea21g/w400-h533/IMG_20130502_152229.jpg
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ZoxkXCCx_hM/UYK9NfL7wVI/AAAAAAAACl0/g5z6Jj4_KkY/w400-h533/IMG_20130502_151927.jpg
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ytjDkGFmuJo/UYK9QLFecfI/AAAAAAAACl8/9DrSNlGEEU8/w711-h533/IMG_20130502_151902.jpg






it is real.  looks like the sets that QVC sold at one time.


----------



## tryplm

I guess this a little more helpful, LOL.


----------



## tryplm

bag-princess said:


> it is real.  looks like the sets that QVC sold at one time.



Thank you!  I reposted the pics before I saw your reply.


----------



## bag-princess

tryplm said:


> Thank you!  I reposted the pics before I saw your reply.




you're welcome!


----------



## tallya

hi
sorry to butt in on this thread but i need help authenticating.  im a new member and do not yet have the rights to post a new thread according to this site help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290902804893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

it seems to be real but i have my doubts.  it has the original d & b fob, however the zipper says ykk & i think its plastic. ????


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> hi
> sorry to butt in on this thread but i need help authenticating.  im a new member and do not yet have the rights to post a new thread according to this site help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290902804893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> it seems to be real but i have my doubts.  it has the original d & b fob, however the zipper says ykk & i think its plastic. ????


The bag is an authentic Gladstone bag.

BTW, welcome to tpf. You've posted in the right place. This is where authenticity requests are posted; it's not necessary nor recommended to start a new thread.


----------



## tallya

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is an authentic Gladstone bag.
> 
> BTW, welcome to tpf. You've posted in the right place. This is where authenticity requests are posted; it's not necessary nor recommended to start a new thread.


 
thank you so much! so even though the zipper has ykk on it, it is authentic?  i heard that these are usually not or signs the zipper has been repaired.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## tallya

excellent thanks beenburned!  so even though the zipper says ykk it is legit?  i heard that it usually doesnt or mean the zipper has been repaired


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> thank you so much! so even though the zipper has ykk on it, it is authentic?  i heard that these are usually not or signs the zipper has been repaired.





tallya said:


> excellent thanks beenburned!  so even though the zipper says ykk it is legit?  i heard that it usually doesnt or mean the zipper has been repaired


As with other brands of bags, zipper brand doesn't prove or disprove authenticity. Dooney uses YKK, Riri and other brands. 

Be careful when reading authenticity guides. 99% of them have little or no basis in fact. Many have inaccurate information, incomplete and/or outdated information or are downright wrong.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Please Help Me Authenticate This Handbag.

If You Know The Name Or Style Please Let Me Know.


----------



## timetoshop2012

One More... Please Help Authenticate This Wristlet.

The Only Thing Is That There Is No Dooney & Bourke Tag On Interior Or No Serial Number.

Thanks So Much In Advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

timetoshop2012 said:


> Please Help Me Authenticate This Handbag.
> 
> If You Know The Name Or Style Please Let Me Know.


It's authentic and appears to be from the Marchesa collection, approximately 2005-ish. It's some type of signature tote but I don't know the official style name.


----------



## BeenBurned

timetoshop2012 said:


> One More... Please Help Authenticate This Wristlet.
> 
> The Only Thing Is That There Is No Dooney & Bourke Tag On Interior Or No Serial Number.
> 
> Thanks So Much In Advance!


Authentic signature wristlet.


----------



## tallya

hello
can someone assist me authenticate?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321109543000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

there is no inner d & B tag which i know doesnt necessarily mean much but there is one that says made in china!!???


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> hello
> can someone assist me authenticate?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321109543000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> there is no inner d & B tag which i know doesnt necessarily mean much but there is one that says made in china!!???


Seller tiggers83

The bag in the listing is fake. Please help report. Hopefully it'll be removed before the buyer pays for it.


----------



## tallya

BeenBurned said:


> Seller tiggers83
> 
> The bag in the listing is fake. Please help report. Hopefully it'll be removed before the buyer pays for it.


 
thank you! i have already purchased it but will be returning it & reporting it as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> thank you! i have already purchased it but will be returning it & reporting it as well.


Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't realize that you were the buyer. 

Is the seller going to reimburse you for return shipping? Although not required to do so, a good seller will do it when the return is a result of the seller's "error," and since the law requires sellers to know items are authentic before listing, this seller violated the law (and therefore ebay policy) in listing the fake. 

Your refund should (at least) be for the full payment including shipping that you made. 

Please post if the seller relists. If she's smart, she'd just tell you to destroy and dispose of the bag since it's a waste of money to send back a fake that can't be resold.


----------



## tryplm

Hello again!  My mother just gave me this bag that was donated to her church. I was hoping someone could authenticate it and tell me what it is. Thanks so much!


----------



## tryplm

I'm so sorry about the double pics! I couldn't figure out how to post them from the app. Also wanted to add that the rivets on the bag say Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## BeenBurned

tryplm said:


> Hello again!  My mother just gave me this bag that was donated to her church. I was hoping someone could authenticate it and tell me what it is. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2167472
> View attachment 2167473
> View attachment 2167474
> View attachment 2167475
> View attachment 2167476
> View attachment 2167477
> View attachment 2167478





tryplm said:


> I'm so sorry about the double pics! I couldn't figure out how to post them from the app. Also wanted to add that the rivets on the bag say Dooney & Bourke.


It's authentic. The pattern is called signature quilt and it's a hobo style bag.


----------



## tallya

hi! Been Burned? im sorry to try to speak directly to you on this string but i cannot private message you!
on my authentication question yesterday the dooney bag sold on ebay from the seller triggers83....
she is trying to claim it is authentic, i am making it up and that it was purchased from a macys store.
any suggestions?
i will be eligible for a refund but i dont want to have to pay shipping for a fake!
thanks


----------



## tryplm

Thank you!  What a great find, go mom!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> hi! Been Burned? im sorry to try to speak directly to you on this string but i cannot private message you!
> on my authentication question yesterday the dooney bag sold on ebay from the seller triggers83....
> she is trying to claim it is authentic, i am making it up and that it was purchased from a macys store.
> any suggestions?
> i will be eligible for a refund but i dont want to have to pay shipping for a fake!
> thanks


Refer the seller here. Send her a link to the post you made. 

The fact that the listing was removed and the seller received a "violation" notice from ebay should tell her that the bag is fake.

And I agree that the seller, tiggers83 should make you whole! You shouldn't be out a single cent on a fake. "Honest" mistake or not, she sold a fake.


----------



## _bag_

Hi Dears, Here I am again and would like to ask for your expertise. I have bought a new bag from a thriftshop near my place.

I would also appreciate if you could let me know the name or style of this bag. 

Album Link - http://imgur.com/a/iB4mS

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

_bag_ said:


> Hi Dears, Here I am again and would like to ask for your expertise. I have bought a new bag from a thriftshop near my place.
> 
> I would also appreciate if you could let me know the name or style of this bag.
> 
> Album Link - http://imgur.com/a/iB4mS
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


It's an authentic signature hobo.


----------



## _bag_

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic signature hobo.



Yay! Thank you so much BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

_bag_ said:


> Yay! Thank you so much BeenBurned!


You're welcome.


----------



## voidgirl

Hi, could you help me to authenticate this handbag?
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321120409737&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I like this handbag, please let me know if you need any more detailed pictures. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

voidgirl said:


> Hi, could you help me to authenticate this handbag?
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321120409737&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I like this handbag, please let me know if you need any more detailed pictures. Thank you in advance!


The picture of bag in the listing show an authentic bag.


----------



## voidgirl

BeenBurned said:


> The picture of bag in the listing show an authentic bag.



Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## jjgvintage

Hi - could you please authenticate this Dooney for me?  I can't use your regular form for authentication as I purchased this one in a bulk lot of bags.  TIA


----------



## bag-princess

jjgvintage said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate this Dooney for me?  I can't use your regular form for authentication as I purchased this one in a bulk lot of bags.  TIA



awwwww...........
that is the cutest little mini barrel bag!!!    it's authentic.  great find!!!!!!


----------



## rroo

Hi,I have already bought a Dooney and Bourke handbag from ebay and I have some questions.According to my research,bags before 1980 were not given tags,is this correct or incorrect.Also ,my bag has a brass tag on the front that says Dooney and Bourke 1975.My bag which was made in 1975 has a tag with Dooney and Bourke Inc. on it with a serial number on the back inside of it,and the tag is in the lower portion of the handbag,not in the upper portion where I find most of them to be.The leather is stiff.I did the burn test, it didn't melt,but the leather just doesn't feel real unless it has been sitting in someones attic and has gotten too much heat.My understanding is Dooney and Bourke Inc tag means its made in china and that all weathered leather didn't come about until 1980,so what was the leather like before 1980?Was it stiff?and why would a tag be inside of a bag that was made in 1975 which was considered to be pre-tag era.Any help would be appreciated.I will send pictures but wanted to get my facts straight first.


----------



## BeenBurned

rroo said:


> Hi,I have already bought a Dooney and Bourke handbag from ebay and I have some questions.According to my research,bags before 1980 were not given tags,is this correct or incorrect.Also ,my bag has a brass tag on the front that says Dooney and Bourke 1975.My bag which was made in 1975 has a tag with Dooney and Bourke Inc. on it with a serial number on the back inside of it,and the tag is in the lower portion of the handbag,not in the upper portion where I find most of them to be.The leather is stiff.I did the burn test, it didn't melt,but the leather just doesn't feel real unless it has been sitting in someones attic and has gotten too much heat.My understanding is Dooney and Bourke Inc tag means its made in china and that all weathered leather didn't come about until 1980,so what was the leather like before 1980?Was it stiff?and why would a tag be inside of a bag that was made in 1975 which was considered to be pre-tag era.Any help would be appreciated.I will send pictures but wanted to get my facts straight first.


Welcome to tpf! It's impossible to authenticate an item based on a description. Please refer to post #*1* for the suggested posting format. http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670

If the listing doesn't have enough pictures, you can post additional ones.


----------



## jjgvintage

bag-princess said:


> awwwww...........
> that is the cutest little mini barrel bag!!!    it's authentic.  great find!!!!!!


Great!  Thanks bag-princess.  It is darling Dooney and it will be on eBay soon.  You guys rock!


----------



## bag-princess

jjgvintage said:


> Great!  Thanks bag-princess.  It is darling Dooney and it will be on eBay soon.  You guys rock!




you're welcome!!


----------



## tryplm

Hi all!  I was looking for a wallet, and I came across this lot, but I'm not familiar with the pattern.  Can anyone help me out.  Thanks again!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161021178257?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dooneylove

Hello friends,

I can't say why but I'm suspicious of this but not experienced enough to say why.

Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather

 		 	Item number: 251272144078
seller newport051492
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251272144078?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



What do all of you think?  Thank you for all your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

tryplm said:


> Hi all!  I was looking for a wallet, and I came across this lot, but I'm not familiar with the pattern.  Can anyone help me out.  Thanks again!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161021178257?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


It's authentic. The pattern is sweetheart and it's from the IT collection.


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I can't say why but I'm suspicious of this but not experienced enough to say why.
> 
> Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather
> 
> Item number: 251272144078
> seller newport051492
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251272144078?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> What do all of you think?  Thank you for all your help.


It doesn't look right because it's fake. 

Generally, one picture isn't enough to authenticate but if you search "dooney surrey" and compare, you can see the most obvious problem with the shape and location of the buckle.


----------



## tryplm

Thanks, Been Burned!


----------



## BeenBurned

tryplm said:


> Thanks, Been Burned!


You're welcome. 

Please report!


----------



## dooneylove

BeenBurned said:


> It doesn't look right because it's fake.
> 
> Generally, one picture isn't enough to authenticate but if you search "dooney surrey" and compare, you can see the most obvious problem with the shape and location of the buckle.


Thank you BeenBurned for not letting me get burned! I came here now to see if there was an answer then went to my ebay to report and saw it was gone. I am so happy to have found this great community . Happy Friday to all!


----------



## BeenBurned

dooneylove said:


> Thank you BeenBurned for not letting me get burned! I came here now to see if there was an answer then went to my ebay to report and saw it was gone. I am so happy to have found this great community . Happy Friday to all!



You're welcome. It's my pleasure.


----------



## mameah

So I'm new to the forum. Not sure if I'm doing this right, sorry. I need help. My mother just bought me a bag on ebay. I think may be a fake. Need opinions please!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DOONEY-...t5et96JHCXdUQJYdfsmow%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mameah

Same issue... Please help. Do u think this is a fake??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DOONEY-...t5et96JHCXdUQJYdfsmow%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mameah

I'm really curious cause I've spent all morning looking for something similar to compare it to. but found nothing. The leather logo on the front of the bag has me second guessing the most. Usually the logo is a duck or the name straight across. I haven't seen it like this before in leather, only in metal.


----------



## withloveallie

Hello
I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this purse. I believe it is a Cabrio Red and Leather Trim Domed Satchel.
Seller: thebostonconnoisseur
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200922826925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
There is also a mini version.
Seller: oregonitems 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310668999627?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mameah said:


> So I'm new to the forum. Not sure if I'm doing this right, sorry. I need help. My mother just bought me a bag on ebay. I think may be a fake. Need opinions please!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DOONEY-...t5et96JHCXdUQJYdfsmow%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





mameah said:


> Same issue... Please help. Do u think this is a fake??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DOONEY-...t5et96JHCXdUQJYdfsmow%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Both posts are for the same listing.  It looks fine. I believe that the bag is a QVC exclusive. 


withloveallie said:


> Hello
> I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this purse. I believe it is a Cabrio Red and Leather Trim Domed Satchel.
> Seller: thebostonconnoisseur
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200922826925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> There is also a mini version.
> Seller: oregonitems
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310668999627?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Both look good.


----------



## withloveallie

Hello!
I want to purchase these Dooney & Bourke vintage handbags but I don&#8217;t know if they are authentic. Could you please take a look for me? Also, this is a bit off topic but the handbags show some wear, is it possible to send it back to Dooney and have it fixed up? Thanks!!
Seller: itsabootthang
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-of-2-Vi...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1812da3
Seller: tweenbennett
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417353c57e


----------



## BeenBurned

withloveallie said:


> Hello!
> I want to purchase these Dooney & Bourke vintage handbags but I dont know if they are authentic. Could you please take a look for me? Also, this is a bit off topic but the handbags show some wear, is it possible to send it back to Dooney and have it fixed up? Thanks!!
> Seller: itsabootthang
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-of-2-Vi...731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1812da3
> Seller: tweenbennett
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417353c57e


All are authentic. 

Regarding repairs, here's the info from their website:


*The Dooney & Bourke Repair/Replacement Program*
*Repairs:*  After the initial year covered by our guarantee, we will gladly repair  any Dooney & Bourke bag or accessory that has become damaged or  worn. Repair costs vary, depending on the condition of the item, but  will not exceed half of the current retail price for that particular  style. Once we receive an item for repair, we will inspect the item,  advise you of repair costs (via mail, allow 1-2 weeks) and request your  approval before any repair work takes place. If your bag or accessory is  beyond repair or if repair costs exceed half of the current retail  price you will be eligible for a replacement.

*Replacements:*  If an item is beyond repair, or if the repair costs exceed half of the  current retail price, you have the option of having it replaced. You  will be offered credit for half the current retail price of that item to  apply toward a replacement item of equal or greater value. We will try  to accommodate all replacement requests to your full satisfaction,  however, it is not our policy to replace an item from a specific  collection with another item from one of the following  collections/styles: watches, coats, sweaters, scarves, hats, gloves and  shoes, Internet specials and the new IT collection. Please note: The  original item will not be returned to you. Once you have authorized a  replacement, this item will be destroyed.

*Processing:* To  repair or replace an item please return it to our factory with your  name, address, and phone number (day and evening) via insured mail or  UPS. Be sure to include a description of the repair / replacement  needed. Allow 1-2 weeks for a written response and 4-6 weeks time for  your requested repair and / or replacement.

Dooney & Bourke, Inc.
Att: Return Department
1 Regent Street
E. Norwalk, CT 06855

If you have any questions please contact our Customer Service Department:
(800) 347-5000
CustServ@Dooney.com


----------



## withloveallie

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.
> 
> Regarding repairs, here's the info from their website:
> 
> 
> *The Dooney & Bourke Repair/Replacement Program*
> *Repairs:*  After the initial year covered by our guarantee, we will gladly repair  any Dooney & Bourke bag or accessory that has become damaged or  worn. Repair costs vary, depending on the condition of the item, but  will not exceed half of the current retail price for that particular  style. Once we receive an item for repair, we will inspect the item,  advise you of repair costs (via mail, allow 1-2 weeks) and request your  approval before any repair work takes place. If your bag or accessory is  beyond repair or if repair costs exceed half of the current retail  price you will be eligible for a replacement.
> 
> *Replacements:*  If an item is beyond repair, or if the repair costs exceed half of the  current retail price, you have the option of having it replaced. You  will be offered credit for half the current retail price of that item to  apply toward a replacement item of equal or greater value. We will try  to accommodate all replacement requests to your full satisfaction,  however, it is not our policy to replace an item from a specific  collection with another item from one of the following  collections/styles: watches, coats, sweaters, scarves, hats, gloves and  shoes, Internet specials and the new IT collection. Please note: The  original item will not be returned to you. Once you have authorized a  replacement, this item will be destroyed.
> 
> *Processing:* To  repair or replace an item please return it to our factory with your  name, address, and phone number (day and evening) via insured mail or  UPS. Be sure to include a description of the repair / replacement  needed. Allow 1-2 weeks for a written response and 4-6 weeks time for  your requested repair and / or replacement.
> 
> Dooney & Bourke, Inc.
> Att: Return Department
> 1 Regent Street
> E. Norwalk, CT 06855
> 
> If you have any questions please contact our Customer Service Department:
> (800) 347-5000
> CustServ@Dooney.com


Thank you for responding. The seller included serial numbers and I was wondering how to read them. I tried to look up other handbags that started with the same serial number (A1, A7) but I could not find any starting with A7. The only one that came close was the vintage satchel with A6.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

withloveallie said:


> Thank you for responding. The seller included serial numbers and I was wondering how to read them. I tried to look up other handbags that started with the same serial number (A1, A7) but I could not find any starting with A7. The only one that came close was the vintage satchel with A6.


I'm not sure if there's any chronology in the numeric parts of the serial numbers. There is a method to the madness regarding the initial letters. 

serial numbers that begin with A and B were made in the US
serial numbers that begin with M were made in Mexico
serial numbers that begin with H, J, K, L were made in China
serial numbers that begin with I were made in Italy
serial numbers that begin with C were made in Costa Rica


----------



## Erockinu

I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag...
It's a Florentine East/West Pocket Satchel.  The bag looks authentic to me in every way but the registration card I received with the bag had no style #, color code, or registration #. It was completly blank!  Also, all the other bags I've bought, the reg. card was a goldenrod color but this one is lighter yellow that matches the reg. card color of wallets/accessories.  Please help!  
Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

Erockinu said:


> I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag...
> It's a Florentine East/West Pocket Satchel.  The bag looks authentic to me in every way but the registration card I received with the bag had no style #, color code, or registration #. It was completly blank!  Also, all the other bags I've bought, the reg. card was a goldenrod color but this one is lighter yellow that matches the reg. card color of wallets/accessories.  Please help!
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-East-West-Pocket-Satchel-NATURAL-RTL-328-/400480716742?ViewItem=&item=400480716742&nma=true&si=x0u8nSomu6HkVvAvm0gSObWauUE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


From what I can see, there aren't any red flags. If you can post a picture of the serial number side of the red, white and blue tag, that would help confirm.

It's very possible that the card might not even be from the bag. In department stores, cards get lost, misplaced or separated from the bags they came with. If a card was found on the floor, it might have been stuck into a bag it didn't originally come from. Or if a customer was looking at different items, they may have mixed the cards up and put them with the wrong item.

It's not a big deal because if registration is important to you, you can call or register online and don't need to mail the card in. Personally, I've never registered any item and I've never had a problem with a repair or credit.


----------



## Erockinu

Thanks for the info.  This bag was a QVC return I was told. I took a picture of the tag like you requested.


----------



## BeenBurned

Erockinu said:


> Thanks for the info.  This bag was a QVC return I was told. I took a picture of the tag like you requested.


It's authentic.


----------



## Erockinu

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Erockinu said:


> Thanks so much for your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## tallya

hello
can someone help authentic the bag in the link below?
thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140857155819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> hello
> can someone help authentic the bag in the link below?
> thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140857155819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## tallya

thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> thank you!


You're very welcome.


----------



## teufs

Brand new to site, first post.  Also, these would be my first Dooney's.

Interested in 2 totes from ebay from same seller.  I don't usually buy from ebay, but I like both these bags.  Any advice is appreciated.  I am just glad I found this forum.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151047999064

My concern was sparked when I realized there is no lining.  The seller responded to my question:  Hi, certain exclusive totes are made unlined ( making them a little more affordable).. Cloth Dooneys do not ever come with dust cover bags. Mainly for the reason that the blue can transfer to fabric. Hope this helps & thank you for your interest.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151046898684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

this tote has a lining, thus my confusion.

Hope I'm doing this correctly.
Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

teufs said:


> Brand new to site, first post.  Also, these would be my first Dooney's.
> 
> Interested in 2 totes from ebay from same seller.  I don't usually buy from ebay, but I like both these bags.  Any advice is appreciated.  I am just glad I found this forum.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151047999064
> 
> My concern was sparked when I realized there is no lining.  The seller responded to my question:  Hi, certain exclusive totes are made unlined ( making them a little more affordable).. Cloth Dooneys do not ever come with dust cover bags. Mainly for the reason that the blue can transfer to fabric. Hope this helps & thank you for your interest.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151046898684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> this tote has a lining, thus my confusion.
> 
> Hope I'm doing this correctly.
> Thanks in advance


Both are authentic. 

And welcome to tpf!


----------



## teufs

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.
> 
> And welcome to tpf!


Thanks so much.  

Any idea the age of these bags?  I suspect they are not very aged.


----------



## BeenBurned

teufs said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> Any idea the age of these bags?  I suspect they are not very aged.


I'm guessing based on the colors, linings and my own experience, but understand that it's a guesstimate of the age.

I believe that the orchid one with the tan backing/lining is older, probably from 2005-06. 

I think the blue denim is a newer color and the lined bags in that style are more recent. I'm guessing it's about 3-ish years old, but again, that's a guess.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## teufs

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing based on the colors, linings and my own experience, but understand that it's a guesstimate of the age.
> 
> I believe that the orchid one with the tan backing/lining is older, probably from 2005-06.
> 
> I think the blue denim is a newer color and the lined bags in that style are more recent. I'm guessing it's about 3-ish years old, but again, that's a guess.


Thank you for your opinion, I was just curious more then anything.


----------



## BeenBurned

teufs said:


> Thank you for your opinion, I was just curious more then anything.


You're welcome.


----------



## tallya

hello
can someone help authenticate the purse in the link below?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271208013650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
there is a d & b tag inside with the id k8937770
below that tag is a white tag that states made in china....?

thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> hello
> can someone help authenticate the purse in the link below?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271208013650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> there is a d & b tag inside with the id k8937770
> below that tag is a white tag that states made in china....?
> 
> thank you!


It's authentic.


----------



## MarneeB

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure if there's any chronology in the numeric parts of the serial numbers. There is a method to the madness regarding the initial letters.
> 
> serial numbers that begin with A and B were made in the US
> serial numbers that begin with M were made in Mexico
> serial numbers that begin with H, J, K, L were made in China
> serial numbers that begin with I were made in Italy
> serial numbers that begin with C were made in Costa Rica


 


Thank you for this BeenBurned! It's very helpful to me!


----------



## BeenBurned

MarneeB said:


> Thank you for this BeenBurned! It's very helpful to me!


You're welcome.


----------



## dorothygail101

Dooney & Bourke Graffiti Splash Wristlet

Hello! I was wondering if someone could help me out. I found this wristletat a second hand shop and I wonder if it is authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## dorothygail101

Dooney & Bourke coin purse.

Im sorry I dont know any more information on the piece. 

I was wondering if someone could help me out. I found this at asecond hand shop and I wonder if it is authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> Dooney & Bourke Graffiti Splash Wristlet
> 
> Hello! I was wondering if someone could help me out. I found this wristletat a second hand shop and I wonder if it is authentic. Thanks so much!


Authentic flap wristlet in the splash pattern. 


dorothygail101 said:


> Dooney & Bourke coin purse.
> 
> Im sorry I dont know any more information on the piece.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me out. I found this at asecond hand shop and I wonder if it is authentic. Thanks so much!


Authentic signature kisslock coin purse


----------



## dorothygail101

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic flap wristlet in the splash pattern.
> 
> Authentic signature kisslock coin purse


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## missy_g

Bought this at a yard sale for $10. I thought it looked okay then had doubts. I hope someone can help!!  I don't plan on taking it back but if its fake I won't use it. Lol


----------



## missy_g

Oops posted too soon








Thanks!!

If you need more pics let me know. I'm posting from my phone so it won't let me use certain features.


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome. 


missy_g said:


> Bought this at a yard sale for $10. I thought it looked okay then had doubts. I hope someone can help!!  I don't plan on taking it back but if its fake I won't use it. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202653
> 
> View attachment 2202654





missy_g said:


> Oops posted too soon
> 
> View attachment 2202656
> 
> View attachment 2202657
> 
> View attachment 2202658
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> If you need more pics let me know. I'm posting from my phone so it won't let me use certain features.


It's an authentic tassel tote.


----------



## missy_g

Thank you so much!! It's a steal then!!  The made in Mexico tag threw me off. Made my day.


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> Thank you so much!! It's a steal then!!  The made in Mexico tag threw me off. Made my day.


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## geekery

First off, BeenBurned...you've been doing this for a super long time looking back through the posts. You are amazing! Thank you so much! I'm looking at a bag right now and I can't tell if it is real or fake. The wear on the feet probably shouldn't be there if it were real, correct?

1990's Dooney & Burke
AWL Mini Satchel 
Serial # A6 838460


----------



## BeenBurned

geekery said:


> First off, BeenBurned...you've been doing this for a super long time looking back through the posts. You are amazing! Thank you so much! I'm looking at a bag right now and I can't tell if it is real or fake. The wear on the feet probably shouldn't be there if it were real, correct?
> 
> 1990's Dooney & Burke
> AWL Mini Satchel
> Serial # A6 838460


It's an authentic shoulder satchel.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## AngelaR

I found this satchel and matching wristlet at a consignment shop. Can you please authenticate and identify it?


----------



## BeenBurned

AngelaR said:


> I found this satchel and matching wristlet at a consignment shop. Can you please authenticate and identify it?


Both the bag and wristlet are authentic. Bag is signature pocket satchel (though not sure if that's the full official name) and the wristlet is a signature flap wristlet.


----------



## Beccabootks

I am hoping someone can help authenticate this bag that my mother purchase online. Thanks for your help! I am having problems uploading photos...but it has a buckle that actually buckles and isn't a magnetic closure plus the metal feels very light. It also has no lining and strange feet...they are imprinted with Dooney and Bourke on the inside flat piece. There is a white tag inside that says Dooney and Bourke Made in USA with a red box around it and a number on the back.


----------



## BeenBurned

Beccabootks said:


> I am hoping someone can help authenticate this bag that my mother purchase online. Thanks for your help! I am having problems uploading photos...but it has a buckle that actually buckles and isn't a magnetic closure plus the metal feels very light. It also has no lining and strange feet...they are imprinted with Dooney and Bourke on the inside flat piece. There is a white tag inside that says Dooney and Bourke Made in USA with a red box around it and a number on the back.


So far, it looks okay but I'd like to see a few more pictures. 

A pic of the serial number on the back of the red, white and blue tag, pic of the feet and the lining are needed to confirm. That bag doesn't have the typical type of loose fabric lining.


----------



## Beccabootks

I can only post one picture at a time for some reason so I apologize for the many posts! Here are the feet.


----------



## Beccabootks

Here is the tag...not a very good picture but my mom is sending these to me! The number on the back is A2408251


----------



## Beccabootks

Here is the inside.


----------



## Beccabootks

This is one of the inside showing the rough edge on the pocket.


----------



## Beccabootks

One more of the front emblem. Thanks so much for your help! And again, sorry for all the individual posts! I don't know why it isn't letting me upload more than one at a time!


----------



## BeenBurned

Beccabootks said:


> I can only post one picture at a time for some reason so I apologize for the many posts! Here are the feet.


Thanks. You don't need to bother with more pictures. The bag is authentic. Congrats!


----------



## Beccabootks

Thank you so much! She will be thrilled! It is so different than any other Dooney we have owned so we were nervous. Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Beccabootks said:


> Thank you so much! She will be thrilled! It is so different than any other Dooney we have owned so we were nervous. Thanks again!


You're welome. It's always nice to be the bearer of good news!


----------



## katev

Item: D&B Camera (?) Case
Seller: Salvation Army $6
Dimensions: 5" tall, 3.5 " wide, 1" deep, and the wrist strap has a 6.5" drop

Comments: I didn't get a pic of the numbers on the back of the inside tag but they read "A 2 440322". 

I had previously picked up a similar pattern bag and it was Rainbow Signature Pocket Zip Top from the "It" collection that was made in 2004/05 (see pics at the links below - the extra round fob does not belong on this bag). I think that this little case is an accessory from that same collection. Please give an opinion about authenticity and any information you may have; am I correct in assuming that it is a camera bag? Thanks in advance for your help!

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-184.html#post22338963

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-184.html#post22338972


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: D&B Camera (?) Case
> Seller: Salvation Army $6
> Dimensions: 5" tall, 3.5 " wide, 1" deep, and the wrist strap has a 6.5" drop
> 
> Comments: I didn't get a pic of the numbers on the back of the inside tag but they read "A 2 440322".
> 
> I had previously picked up a similar pattern bag and it was Rainbow Signature Pocket Zip Top from the "It" collection that was made in 2004/05 (see pics at the links below - the extra round fob does not belong on this bag). I think that this little case is an accessory from that same collection. Please give an opinion about authenticity and any information you may have; am I correct in assuming that it is a camera bag? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-184.html#post22338963
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-184.html#post22338972



It's authentic and from the IT collection. It was some type of N-S wristlet but I don't recall the official style name. It might have been a phone case or camera case.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and from the IT collection. It was some type of N-S wristlet but I don't recall the official style name. It might have been a phone case or camera case.


 

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Hi, everyone.  I bought this Dooney and Bourke Bag before I found out about the Purse Forum.  Everything is in excellent condition.  The leather is very smooth on the outside. It has a paper sticker on the interior credit card slip that says: 0272 BL SMALL FEEDBAG 82177538. Under the red and blue tag the number is 80 689327.  

Is it authentic and what year was it made?  Thanks in advance.

Item no.  261212543422

Seller: magical-toy-chest

Description: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Special Edition Feed Bag

Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261212543422


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> Hi, everyone.  I bought this Dooney and Bourke Bag before I found out about the Purse Forum.  Everything is in excellent condition.  The leather is very smooth on the outside. It has a paper sticker on the interior credit card slip that says: 0272 BL SMALL FEEDBAG 82177538. Under the red and blue tag the number is 80 689327.
> 
> Is it authentic and what year was it made?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item no.  261212543422
> 
> Seller: magical-toy-chest
> 
> Description: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Special Edition Feed Bag
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261212543422


It's authentic.  

Dooney's serial numbers don't have date codes as some other brands do so there's no way to determine the date made from the serial number. 

If you call Dooney's 1800 number, they do have records of serial numbers, the bags they're on and when made and they could probably help you.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> Dooney's serial numbers don't have date codes as some other brands do so there's no way to determine the date made from the serial number.
> 
> If you call Dooney's 1800 number, they do have records of serial numbers, the bags they're on and when made and they could probably help you.


  Thanks for such a speedy reply.  I think I will call them to get an idea of it's age.


----------



## fuzzymummy

fuzzymummy said:


> Thanks for such a speedy reply.  I think I will call them to get an idea of it's age.


 Okay I called the 800 number and based on the style no. it was introduced in 2000 and discontinued ( I like the sound of "retired" better) in 2003.  So it's between 10 to 13 years old.  Thanks for the tip they were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> Okay I called the 800 number and based on the style no. it was introduced in 2000 and discontinued ( I like the sound of "retired" better) in 2003.  So it's between 10 to 13 years old.  Thanks for the tip they were very friendly and helpful.


You're welcome. I'm glad you were able to get the information you sought.


----------



## ceebeemee

I really hope I'm doing this right..

I found this bag at a thrift shop and I'm wondering if its real. It was only $9.99, so its not the end of the world if it's found to be fake. This is the first purse that I've purchased second hand.

http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps86dbb2ef.jpg.html?newest=1
http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zpsbf4e7d7e.jpg.html?newest=1
http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zpsf82d70e8.jpg.html
http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps75eafe97.jpg.html
http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps9fa48f66.jpg.html
Http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumv...iew/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps64c9f9d4.jpg.html

Thank you so much in advance for any help!


----------



## BeenBurned

ceebeemee said:


> I really hope I'm doing this right..
> 
> I found this bag at a thrift shop and I'm wondering if its real. It was only $9.99, so its not the end of the world if it's found to be fake. This is the first purse that I've purchased second hand.
> 
> http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps86dbb2ef.jpg.html?newest=1
> http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zpsbf4e7d7e.jpg.html?newest=1
> http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zpsf82d70e8.jpg.html
> http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps75eafe97.jpg.html
> http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps9fa48f66.jpg.html
> Http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumv...iew/albums/CeeBeeM/photo_zps64c9f9d4.jpg.html
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for any help!


It's authentic. 

If you post (from photobucket) the IMG link, the images will be embedded right into the post. Some members are reluctant to click links.


----------



## ceebeemee

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> If you post (from photobucket) the IMG link, the images will be embedded right into the post. Some members are reluctant to click links.


Will hdo.  Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

ceebeemee said:


> Will hdo.  Thank you so much for the help!


You're welcome.


----------



## kfamily1975

A dear friend gave me this bag, I have looked online and have yet to come across one that looks close 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am hope some one can give me some info on it


----------



## BeenBurned

kfamily1975 said:


> A dear friend gave me this bag, I have looked online and have yet to come across one that looks close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hope some one can give me some info on it


Unfortunately, it's fake. Dooney doesn't use that type of hardware for closures.


----------



## kfamily1975

Thank you I thought it was but wasn't sure, fake aside I will use it as my friend would of wanted it to be used


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Rarity

Could someone please authenticate this for me?

If you need more pictures, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> If you need more pictures, please let me know. Thanks.


It's an authentic surrey bag.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic surrey bag.


Thank you, BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thank you, BB.


You're welcome.


----------



## soisaucer

Hi,
I've never owned a Dooney before so I'm really not sure what to look for, but I think this laptop bag is adorable! I would greatly appreciate some authentication help. Thank you!

Item: Vintage D&B Brief Case laptop messenger bag Dooney and Bourke Thick Leather cream brown and tan
Listing number: etsy
Seller: ClearThinking
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/154047909/vintage-db-brief-case-laptop-messenger?utm_source=google&utm_medium=product_listing_promoted&utm_campaign=vintage_mid&gclid=COHQ8MmM5bcCFUtk7Aod7VEAJQ
Comments:


----------



## BeenBurned

soisaucer said:


> Hi,
> I've never owned a Dooney before so I'm really not sure what to look for, but I think this laptop bag is adorable! I would greatly appreciate some authentication help. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Vintage D&B Brief Case laptop messenger bag Dooney and Bourke Thick Leather cream brown and tan
> Listing number: etsy
> Seller: ClearThinking
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1540479...=vintage_mid&gclid=COHQ8MmM5bcCFUtk7Aod7VEAJQ
> Comments:


Authentic. It's not really made to be a laptop bag, having been made before there were laptops.


----------



## soisaucer

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. It's not really made to be a laptop bag, having been made before there were laptops.


Thanks so much BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

soisaucer said:


> Thanks so much BeenBurned!


You're welcome.


----------



## kample

Hello! I'm new to the forum. I know nothing about Dooney & Bourke bags so I wanted to make sure these were authentic before I sold them. There are 9 bags in question o..O I have uploaded the photographs to Box. They do not need to be downloaded.

https://www.box.com/s/racsi420a835bdal7jhw

Bag 1. 
Cabriolet satchel? 

Bag 2. 
I have no idea what this is called. 

Bag 3. 
None of the rivet backs (? I'm not well versed in bag metalware bits n bobs) have "Dooney Bourke" engraved on them. Is this something to look out for in the future?

Bag 4. 
The plastic zipper... Is this commonly found on old bags?

Bag 5. 
The rivet back at one end of the strap does have "Dooney Bourke" on it, but the other rivet does not (the one in the photograph with a close-up of the zipper). The rest of the rivet backs have "Dooney Bourke" on them. I thought that was a bit strange.

Bag 6. 
Equestrian? 

Bag 7. 
Bag 8. 
Both look like the Cabriolet tote bag, but they are different from each other. Bag 7 has 4 stands at the bottom and the backs show in the bag. They all have "Dooney Bourke" on them. I don't have a picture of this. Bag 8 doesn't have the stands. The fabric labels are in different locations...

Bag 9. 
Bumble Bee Flap Wristlet 


I apologize for the onslaught of bags and photos. Thank you in advance for any help identifying/authenticating the bags!


----------



## BeenBurned

kample said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forum. I know nothing about Dooney & Bourke bags so I wanted to make sure these were authentic before I sold them. There are 9 bags in question o..O I have uploaded the photographs to Box. They do not need to be downloaded.
> 
> https://www.box.com/s/racsi420a835bdal7jhw
> 
> Bag 1. *-- authentic but I don't know the name.*
> Cabriolet satchel?
> 
> Bag 2. * -- authentic - one of the carriers but I don't know which style. It depends on the measurements*
> I have no idea what this is called.
> 
> Bag 3. * -- authentic cavalry -- not all rivets have engraved hardware with the name*
> None of the rivet backs (? I'm not well versed in bag metalware bits n bobs) have "Dooney Bourke" engraved on them. Is this something to look out for in the future?
> 
> Bag 4. * -- authentic Norfolk. Zipper is correct*
> The plastic zipper... Is this commonly found on old bags?
> 
> Bag 5. * -- authentic -- buckle satchel*
> The rivet back at one end of the strap does have "Dooney Bourke" on it, but the other rivet does not (the one in the photograph with a close-up of the zipper). The rest of the rivet backs have "Dooney Bourke" on them. I thought that was a bit strange.
> 
> Bag 6. * -- authentic - yes, equestrian*
> Equestrian?
> 
> Bag 7. * -- authentic - cabrio collection bucket bag*
> Bag 8. * -- authentic - cabrio collection bucket bag*
> Both look like the Cabriolet tote bag, but they are different from each other. Bag 7 has 4 stands at the bottom and the backs show in the bag. They all have "Dooney Bourke" on them. I don't have a picture of this. Bag 8 doesn't have the stands. The fabric labels are in different locations...
> 
> Bag 9.
> Bumble Bee Flap Wristlet* -- authentic flap wristlet*
> 
> 
> I apologize for the onslaught of bags and photos. Thank you in advance for any help identifying/authenticating the bags!


*SEE RESPONSES IN RED ABOVE. It's easier that way!*

Turns out all are authentic. I started doing it ^^^^^ way before looking at the pics. 

Use this link to figure out which carrier it is for #2:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/Dooney-Bourke-CARRIER.htm


----------



## kample

BeenBurned said:


> *SEE RESPONSES IN RED ABOVE. It's easier that way!*
> 
> Turns out all are authentic. I started doing it ^^^^^ way before looking at the pics.
> 
> Use this link to figure out which carrier it is for #2:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/Dooney-Bourke-CARRIER.htm



BeenBurned, thank you so much for the help, info and the link! I will be sure to use the site in the future before posting.


----------



## BeenBurned

kample said:


> BeenBurned, thank you so much for the help, info and the link! I will be sure to use the site in the future before posting.


You're welcome! And welcome to TPF!


----------



## christinag

Because I really need another black handbag....


I don't know much about newer D&B, is this one real? 

Style: don't know
Listing# 171057970372
Seller: lalablondie28
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171057970372

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Because I really need another black handbag....
> 
> 
> I don't know much about newer D&B, is this one real?
> 
> Style: don't know
> Listing# 171057970372
> Seller: lalablondie28
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171057970372
> 
> Thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you, oh purse enabler


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Thank you, oh purse enabler


You're welcome. (And I've been called worse!) Good luck.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome. (And I've been called worse!) Good luck.



Waaa..!!!! So much for my brilliant bid sniping app.. it somehow misfired, and didn't bid  !!


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Waaa..!!!! So much for my brilliant bid sniping app.. it somehow misfired, and didn't bid  !!


I'm  sorry. I've never used sniping services. I get nervous disclosing passwords but the main reason is that I don't trust them to bid properly. I've even gone so far as to set my alarm for 4 am to check a closing listing. If the bidding is still within my price range, I bid in the last few second; if it's gone over my budget, back to bed I go.


----------



## mossgirl84

Item:  Authentic Dooney & Bourke Blue Pebble Tassel Satchel Tote Purse 

Listing number:  281120752115

Seller: plm313 

Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Comments: Auction ends in less than an hour - just wondering if this is a genuine Dooney.  I'm a Coachie, so I have no experience with this!  Can you tell me what the name of the bag is supposed to be, even if it's not authentic?  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

mossgirl84 said:


> Item:  Authentic Dooney & Bourke Blue Pebble Tassel Satchel Tote Purse
> 
> Listing number:  281120752115
> 
> Seller: plm313
> 
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Comments: Auction ends in less than an hour - just wondering if this is a genuine Dooney.  I'm a Coachie, so I have no experience with this!  Can you tell me what the name of the bag is supposed to be, even if it's not authentic?  Thank you!


It's authentic and some type of pebble leather tassel bag.  (I don't know the "official" name that Dooney  called it.)
*
ETA: It might be this one:*
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54613


----------



## mossgirl84

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and some type of pebble leather tassel bag.  (I don't know the "official" name that Dooney  called it.)
> *
> ETA: It might be this one:*
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54613



Thank you!  I have been researching and the best I could do is All Weather Leather Medium Tassel Tote.  I can't tell for sure but I think it's Aegean Blue.  

I appreciate your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

mossgirl84 said:


> Thank you!  I have been researching and the best I could do is All Weather Leather Medium Tassel Tote.  I can't tell for sure but I think it's Aegean Blue.
> 
> I appreciate your help!


You're welcome.


----------



## RitaMarie

Could you please authenticate this wallet? Thanks so much!

Dooney&Bourke AWL ZipAround Clutch Wallet in Taupe and British Tan


----------



## BeenBurned

RitaMarie said:


> Could you please authenticate this wallet? Thanks so much!
> 
> Dooney&Bourke AWL ZipAround Clutch Wallet in Taupe and British Tan
> 
> View attachment 2225790
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225792
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225793


It's authentic. It originally came with a long thin strap that attached to the d-rings on the back. It was for crossbody use. 

Note that the color looks like bone to me. Taupe is more gray and darker.


----------



## RitaMarie

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It originally came with a long thin strap that attached to the d-rings on the back. It was for crossbody use.
> 
> Note that the color looks like bone to me. Taupe is more gray and darker.


 
Awesome - thanks very much.  This is a gift for my cousin who has been hankering for vintage Dooney.  I found some replacement straps on ebay but they are WAY expensive.  I might look for a cool vintage chain belt to use instead - I think that could be a cool look with the right one.


----------



## BeenBurned

RitaMarie said:


> Awesome - thanks very much.  This is a gift for my cousin who has been hankering for vintage Dooney.  I found some replacement straps on ebay but they are WAY expensive.  I might look for a cool vintage chain belt to use instead - I think that could be a cool look with the right one.


Here's what the original strap and zipalong wallet looked like: 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/710-W52-bkbt.htm


----------



## RitaMarie

BeenBurned said:


> Here's what the original strap and zipalong wallet looked like:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/710-W52-bkbt.htm


 
Thanks - that's great info!!  I might also drop an email to Dooney's repair department and ask about the cost of a replacement strap.  It's a pretty wallet and I think my cousin will like it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Good luck! I hope they can help. It's a really nice gift. I'm sure she'll like it.


----------



## RitaMarie

BeenBurned, it is so kind of you to share your expertise with us - you are amazing!  I hope you won't mind authenticating another thrift shop find for me.  It was a little more ($32) than my cheapskate self usually pays for a thrifted bag, but the leather and the color are amazing.  I think it is more recent than the very vintage bags I typically find.  It seems good, but I'd love your opinion.

Name: Unknown, small satchel in gold and brown
Dimensions: 10x6x4 (at base - it is kinda wedge shaped)


----------



## BeenBurned

RitaMarie said:


> BeenBurned, it is so kind of you to share your expertise with us - you are amazing!  I hope you won't mind authenticating another thrift shop find for me.  It was a little more ($32) than my cheapskate self usually pays for a thrifted bag, but the leather and the color are amazing.  I think it is more recent than the very vintage bags I typically find.  It seems good, but I'd love your opinion.
> 
> Name: Unknown, small satchel in gold and brown
> Dimensions: 10x6x4 (at base - it is kinda wedge shaped)


It's authentic, probably from about 2004-ish but I don't recall the actual style name. (Back then, I didn't save my pictures with the names of the styles.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## RitaMarie

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, probably from about 2004-ish but I don't recall the actual style name. (Back then, I didn't save my pictures with the names of the styles.)


 
Thanks so much!  I thought it was, and I'm really pleased with it.  It is just a lovely soft thick leather and a gorgeous buttery golden color, and the condition is very good with just minor edge scuffs and hardware scratches as you would expect.  

And on a side note, you totally rock and it seems that no matter what time of the night I have posted you have replied so quickly!  I don't know how you do it, but I suspect you do not sleep   Thanks again, BeenBurned, you are the bomb!


----------



## jjgvintage

Item:    designer purse lot  OF 17# must see mostly new /used Listing number:
Seller:    ke33b
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/designer-purse-lot-OF-17-must-see-mostly-new-used-/251289915247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a820bcf6f

Comments:  I'm thinking of bidding on this lot.  There is a green Dooney that shows up front.  I know you may need more pictures but can you tell anything from the listing?  The bidding time is up in 25 minutes and I just found it.  I'm trying to check with seller to be sure that there are no smoke smells.  Thanks.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

kfamily1975 said:


> A dear friend gave me this bag, I have looked online and have yet to come across one that looks close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hope some one can give me some info on it


This looks like the Dooney Spectator bag.  It is one of the few Dooneys with this kind of lock.  I believe it may be real, but if you could send me a photo of the inside of it, I could tell you for sure.  The strap and stitching looks right as does the AWL and I have a bag like this but I would need to see the inside to be sure.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> If you need more pictures, please let me know. Thanks.


It's authentic but it's not a Surrey bag, it's a cavalry messenger buckle.  A surrey bag has the handle on top like a briefcase, the "authenticator" who told you it is a Surrey is wrong.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> If you post (from photobucket) the IMG link, the images will be embedded right into the post. Some members are reluctant to click links.


It's real.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

tallya said:


> hello
> can someone help authentic the bag in the link below?
> thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140857155819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


This is a croco shopper and it is 100% authentic.  Enjoy!


----------



## dooneybagexpert

teufs said:


> Brand new to site, first post.  Also, these would be my first Dooney's.
> 
> Interested in 2 totes from ebay from same seller.  I don't usually buy from ebay, but I like both these bags.  Any advice is appreciated.  I am just glad I found this forum.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151047999064
> 
> My concern was sparked when I realized there is no lining.  The seller responded to my question:  Hi, certain exclusive totes are made unlined ( making them a little more affordable).. Cloth Dooneys do not ever come with dust cover bags. Mainly for the reason that the blue can transfer to fabric. Hope this helps & thank you for your interest.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151046898684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> this tote has a lining, thus my confusion.
> 
> Hope I'm doing this correctly.
> Thanks in advance


This pink bag is 100% authentic.  Many Dooneys of this era and style are not lined.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

dooneybagexpert said:


> This pink bag is 100% authentic.  Many Dooneys of this era and style are not lined.


The blue bag is also 100% authentic.  The signature bags and 1975 bags are not lined.


----------



## dooneybagexpert

christinag said:


> Because I really need another black handbag....
> 
> 
> I don't know much about newer D&B, is this one real?
> 
> Style: don't know
> Listing# 171057970372
> Seller: lalablondie28
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171057970372
> 
> Thanks!


This bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## christinag

dooneybagexpert said:


> It's authentic but it's not a Surrey bag, it's a cavalry messenger buckle.  A surrey bag has the handle on top like a briefcase, the "authenticator" who told you it is a Surrey is wrong.



Hmm.. umm I'm no expert, but not all Surreys have top handles. And that bag is absolutely not a Cavalry - Cavalry styles have a very distinctive brass and embossed leather closure that bag does not have. I own that style of bag (& a number of other Surreys with and without top handles ) and I do believe that authenticator  was correct


----------



## tallya

Hello
is the dooney in this bag authentic?  i dont know much about the style of the lable
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Vin...485?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232c43b675

thanks in advance


----------



## brainstorm

tallya said:


> Hello
> is the dooney in this bag authentic?  i dont know much about the style of the lable
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Vin...485?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232c43b675
> 
> thanks in advance


*NOT authentic.* So many giveaways like the black interior pockets, stitching, non-brass hardware.


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> Hello
> is the dooney in this bag authentic?  i dont know much about the style of the lable
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Vin...485?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232c43b675
> 
> thanks in advance





brainstorm said:


> *NOT authentic.* So many giveaways like the black interior pockets, stitching, non-brass hardware.



I agree that it's fake. Please report.


----------



## Rarity

dooneybagexpert said:


> It's authentic but it's not a Surrey bag, it's a cavalry messenger buckle.  A surrey bag has the handle on top like a briefcase, the "authenticator" who told you it is a Surrey is wrong.


Thanks, but I'll admit that you have my blood boiling a bit by using quotes when you say the authenticator. 
BB is a highly respected authenticator on this forum. 
While I very much appreciate all the help I've received from the ladies here knowing they extend their services to all of us *free of charge,* I'd prefer that any request for authentication from me be ignored rather than it being used to take a swipe at another member.


----------



## Rarity

christinag said:


> Hmm.. umm I'm no expert, but not all Surreys have top handles. And that bag is absolutely not a Cavalry - Cavalry styles have a very distinctive brass and embossed leather closure that bag does not have. I own that style of bag (& a number of other Surreys with and without top handles ) and I do believe that authenticator  was correct


Thanks, Christina. I'm sure you and BB are correct.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Thank you ladies!! I appreciate your votes of confidence!



Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> If you need more pictures, please let me know. Thanks.





BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic surrey bag.





dooneybagexpert said:


> It's authentic but it's not a Surrey bag, it's a cavalry messenger buckle.  A surrey bag has the handle on top like a briefcase, the "authenticator" who told you it is a Surrey is wrong.


With all due respect to the new poster, I believe you are incorrect. While I certainly don't mind being corrected when I make a mistake (and gosh knows I do it plenty!), I don't believe I've erred in this case. 

From horsekeeping.com, these are surrey bags and not all have handles. Note that surreys are identified by the front strap and buckle closure. 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SR/Dooney-Bourke-SR.htm

And these are cavalry:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CV/Dooney-Bourke-CV.htm

Compare the closure hardware of surrey on the left to cavalry (as you've called it)  on the right:


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you ladies!! I appreciate your votes of confidence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect to the new poster, I believe you are incorrect. While I certainly don't mind being corrected when I make a mistake (and gosh knows I do it plenty!), I don't believe I've erred in this case.
> 
> From horsekeeping.com, these are surrey bags and not all have handles. Note that surreys are identified by the front strap and buckle closure.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SR/Dooney-Bourke-SR.htm
> 
> And these are cavalry:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CV/Dooney-Bourke-CV.htm
> 
> Compare the closure hardware of surrey on the left to cavalry (as you've called it)  on the right:


:urock:


----------



## christinag

Rarity said:


> I'd prefer that any request for authentication from me be ignored rather than it being used to take a swipe at another member.



Amen!!


----------



## SeriousNewb

Hi everyone, 

Can anyone tell me whether or not this ebay listing is an authentic Dooney & Bourke? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I saw in on ebay yesterday when I was searching for a bag I could carry my laptop in and snapped it up quickly because I really liked the style and color..but I am totally new to the whole designer handbag thing (especially vintage) and of course it was only AFTER I had already paid for the bag that I started researching how to determine authenticity. (Such a rookie.) The photos aren't detailed enough for me to compare to what I've researched and I couldn't find a similar style anywhere. Does anyone recognize the style? 

I'll do my homework next time. At least now I've found the purse forum! Thanks all


----------



## BeenBurned

SeriousNewb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether or not this ebay listing is an authentic Dooney & Bourke?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-DOONEY-BOURKE-BROWN-LEATHER-SATCHEL-CROSS-BODY-HAND-BAG-/300924032231?ssPageName=ADME%3AL%3AOC%3AUS%3A3160&nma=true&si=A%252FXCSSRYIGQdTRQ%252Bi7Egq5C3NH8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I saw in on ebay yesterday when I was searching for a bag I could carry my laptop in and snapped it up quickly because I really liked the style and color..but I am totally new to the whole designer handbag thing (especially vintage) and of course it was only AFTER I had already paid for the bag that I started researching how to determine authenticity. (Such a rookie.) The photos aren't detailed enough for me to compare to what I've researched and I couldn't find a similar style anywhere. Does anyone recognize the style?
> 
> I'll do my homework next time. At least now I've found the purse forum! Thanks all


I'm sorry but it's fake. It's not a style that Dooney ever made. 

You bought the item on June 24 and have 45 days to file a dispute. 

Have you tried contacting the seller,  antiquessimplyvintage? If she hasn't shipped yet, tell her you want a full refund since the listing was posted in violation of ebay policy (and the law). And if you haven't paid for it, don't. Refer your seller here if necessary.

Even if shipped, she should just offer profuse apologies, refund your full payment and tell you to destroy the fake bag on receipt. It's foolish for either of you to spend money to ship it back to her since it can't be resold anywhere.


----------



## bag-princess

SeriousNewb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether or not this ebay listing is an authentic Dooney & Bourke?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I saw in on ebay yesterday when I was searching for a bag I could carry my laptop in and snapped it up quickly because I really liked the style and color..but I am totally new to the whole designer handbag thing (especially vintage) and of course it was only AFTER I had already paid for the bag that I started researching how to determine authenticity. (Such a rookie.) The photos aren't detailed enough for me to compare to what I've researched and I couldn't find a similar style anywhere. Does anyone recognize the style?
> 
> I'll do my homework next time. At least now I've found the purse forum! Thanks all





this is fake.  

ETA......sorry did not see BB


----------



## SeriousNewb

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but it's fake. It's not a style that Dooney ever made.
> 
> You bought the item on June 24 and have 45 days to file a dispute.
> 
> Have you tried contacting the seller,  antiquessimplyvintage? If she hasn't shipped yet, tell her you want a full refund since the listing was posted in violation of ebay policy (and the law). And if you haven't paid for it, don't. Refer your seller here if necessary.
> 
> Even if shipped, she should just offer profuse apologies, refund your full payment and tell you to destroy the fake bag on receipt. It's foolish for either of you to spend money to ship it back to her since it can't be resold anywhere.


Thanks so much for the reply&#8212;I'll see what I can do to get this straightened out.


----------



## BeenBurned

SeriousNewb said:


> Thanks so much for the replyI'll see what I can do to get this straightened out.


You're welcome.


----------



## htalb

Can someone let me know of this is real? I bought it.off eBay so I'm just wanting to make sure.


----------



## BeenBurned

htalb said:


> Can someone let me know of this is real? I bought it.off eBay so I'm just wanting to make sure.


It's an authentic barrel bag.


----------



## htalb

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

htalb said:


> Awesome! Thank you!


You're  welcome.


----------



## purse fan

290924392477 item number
Just received this maroon colored dooney satchel from eBay. I'm now having concerns that it may 
not be authentic. The bag itself looks good, however there are no tags whatsoever inside the bag. Am trying to upload pics, was hoping someone might be able to identify by the item number above. The bag has a similar red interior as well as dooney and bourke stamped rivets. Thanks


----------



## purse fan

Hope these come thru- pics for above post.


----------



## purse fan

Again- sorry trying to figure this out


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## purse fan

Inside view- no tags


----------



## purse fan

Last pic-


----------



## BeenBurned

purse fan said:


> 290924392477 item number
> Just received this maroon colored dooney satchel from eBay. I'm now having concerns that it may
> not be authentic. The bag itself looks good, however there are no tags whatsoever inside the bag. Am trying to upload pics, was hoping someone might be able to identify by the item number above. The bag has a similar red interior as well as dooney and bourke stamped rivets. Thanks





purse fan said:


> Hope these come thru- pics for above post.





purse fan said:


> Again- sorry trying to figure this out





purse fan said:


> Inside view- no tags





purse fan said:


> Last pic-


It's authentic. 

I don't know whether it's a pre-tag bag (prior to Dooney using red, white and blue tags with serial numbers) or if it's a bag that the tag was removed. I suspect that latter since the bag has the newer duck fob. 

In the "olden" days, in order to identify bags that were sold at the outlet vs. those that were sold at full priced retailers, Dooney used to attempt to cut tags out of bags. Often, there would be small pieces of fabric or threads left behind. 

Some time later, instead of cutting the tags out, they would snip it. Now, they don't do anything to the tags and they have a system where they can identify the source of the bags from the serial numbers.

In any case, the bag is authentic and appears to be in great condition.


----------



## purse fan

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> I don't know whether it's a pre-tag bag (prior to Dooney using red, white and blue tags with serial numbers) or if it's a bag that the tag was removed. I suspect that latter since the bag has the newer duck fob.
> 
> In the "olden" days, in order to identify bags that were sold at the outlet vs. those that were sold at full priced retailers, Dooney used to attempt to cut tags out of bags. Often, there would be small pieces of fabric or threads left behind.
> 
> Some time later, instead of cutting the tags out, they would snip it. Now, they don't do anything to the tags and they have a system where they can identify the source of the bags from the serial numbers.
> 
> In any case, the bag is authentic and appears to be in great condition.


Thanks so much for the quick reply! I'm glad to hear its authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

purse fan said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply! I'm glad to hear its authentic


 You're welcome.


----------



## AnC213

Hi! 
Please help to authenticate this purse:

Item: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel in Natural
Listing number: 330942783548
Seller: omglmnop (43  )

Link: http://r.ebay.com/Zcco0V


I looks real, but i can't be 100% sure...
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

AnC213 said:


> Hi!
> Please help to authenticate this purse:
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel in Natural
> Listing number: 330942783548
> Seller: omglmnop (43  )
> 
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/Zcco0V
> 
> 
> I looks real, but i can't be 100% sure...
> Thank you!


The bag in the listing looks good.


----------



## AnC213

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the listing looks good.


Thank you very much!
I just found a mini satchel that i think i like better than a small one: http://r.ebay.com/tB4hbd
It also seems to be authentic.
Am i right?

P.S. I requested seller to post some images of the interior and the tag.

i am still suspicious of why people selling these new expensive purses for much less than they claim they paid for it....


----------



## BeenBurned

AnC213 said:


> Thank you very much!
> I just found a mini satchel that i think i like better than a small one: http://r.ebay.com/tB4hbd
> It also seems to be authentic.
> Am i right?
> 
> P.S. I requested seller to post some images of the interior and the tag.
> 
> i am still suspicious of why people selling these new expensive purses for much less than they claim they paid for it....


This listing doesn't have any red flags but there should be way more pictures. (Ebay allows sellers to post 12 pictures without charge. I don't understand why sellers don't take full advantage!)

As for selling for less than retail, most sellers aren't selling for less than they paid. They're giving the retail price to show the "deal" but most items have been purchased on sale, clearance or from the outlet or discounters like TJ Maxx or Marshalls.

The benefit to buyers is that they can get the bag they want for less than retail, especially if the item is discontinued and no longer available. Additionally, many buyers don't have access (or time) to go to multiple retailers to hunt for the items.

It's a win-win for both buyers and sellers. Sellers do the legwork, find the deals and flip for a small profit and buyers can get their items for less than retail, not have to run around looking for it, have it delivered to their doors for little more work than the click of a button. There's a value to that convenience.


----------



## AnC213

Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## BeenBurned

AnC213 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply!


You're welcome.


----------



## KatsBags

purse fan said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply! I'm glad to hear its authentic



The color is Rouge... and it's my favorite vintage all weather leather color!


----------



## wilay05

Can someone please help me out? I am trying to figure out if this purse I just purchased is authentic? Any help would be appreciated!

http://imgur.com/a/v5NtL


----------



## BeenBurned

wilay05 said:


> Can someone please help me out? I am trying to figure out if this purse I just purchased is authentic? Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/v5NtL


It's authentic.


----------



## wilay05

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

wilay05 said:


> Thanks!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## wilay05

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.


I'm not sure if it is proper to ask on this thread, but do you have any idea how old the purse is and possibly the model.  Again, sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread...


----------



## BeenBurned

wilay05 said:


> I'm not sure if it is proper to ask on this thread, but do you have any idea how old the purse is and possibly the model.  Again, sorry if this is inappropriate for this thread...


I wish I could help more. I believe it's called a French leather domed satchel. My guess is that it's from about 2005-ish. THere were several accessories with the perforated detailing. 

If the measurements match, this is the item:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=24580

This is from a wallet from the same collection. The wallet was style QU245. 
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=25206&beginIndex=


----------



## wilay05

Thanks so much!!!! The information is exactly what I needed!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

wilay05 said:


> Thanks so much!!!! The information is exactly what I needed!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## christinag

Item: ? Satchel ?
Seller: angelheart1853

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190863292759

Comments: haven't had enough coffee yet, and almost bid on this, does this bag look kinda sketchy... or do I need new glasses.. or more coffee ... or all of the above :o


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Item: ? Satchel ?
> Seller: angelheart1853
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190863292759
> 
> Comments: haven't had enough coffee yet, and almost bid on this, does this bag look kinda sketchy... or do I need new glasses.. or more coffee ... or all of the above :o


I'm glad you didn't bid. Please report the fake.


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad you didn't bid. Please report the fake.



Thanks for the confirmation. I can't believe it almost hooked me! It's gone.


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I can't believe it almost hooked me! It's gone.


Your'e welcome. I'm happy to have saved you some money.


----------



## Kolga

Hello, and I apologize in advance if I am breaking forum rules.  Does this forum authenticate personally-owned bags, or just ones on ebay and other shopping sites?  My mother received a Dooney & Bourke purse more than 30 years ago, and I have it and am wondering what style it is and whether or not it's authentic.  I have pictures, but did not want to upload them without asking first.  Thank you in advance so much for any information or advice you can give me!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kolga said:


> Hello, and I apologize in advance if I am breaking forum rules.  Does this forum authenticate personally-owned bags, or just ones on ebay and other shopping sites?  My mother received a Dooney & Bourke purse more than 30 years ago, and I have it and am wondering what style it is and whether or not it's authentic.  I have pictures, but did not want to upload them without asking first.  Thank you in advance so much for any information or advice you can give me!


It depends on the points of view of the authenticator(s) in the various brands. You can post pictures of items you own here.

BTW,  Welcome!


----------



## Kolga

BeenBurned said:


> It depends on the points of view of the authenticator(s) in the various brands. You can post pictures of items you own here.
> 
> BTW,  Welcome!



Thank you so much!  I hope I post these correctly.  It has no sewn-in cloth tag, which makes me wonder if it's a knock-off, but like I said, my mother received it decades ago. She never used it, and gave it to me, and I've never used it, so it's in great condition.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9190044946/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9190043682/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9187245899/ (I apologize that this is blurry, I can take a better one if necessary, but I wanted to try to get the stitching, which seems very good)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9187246895/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9190043034/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kolga said:


> Thank you so much!  I hope I post these correctly.  It has no sewn-in cloth tag, which makes me wonder if it's a knock-off, but like I said, my mother received it decades ago. She never used it, and gave it to me, and I've never used it, so it's in great condition.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9190044946/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9190043682/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9187245899/ (I apologize that this is blurry, I can take a better one if necessary, but I wanted to try to get the stitching, which seems very good)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9187246895/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40010943@N08/9190043034/
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It's authentic. I believe it's considered a wallet and (most) wallets don't have tags with serial numbers.


----------



## bagtabulous

Hello everyone, I am new to buying Dooney & Bourke. I like the vintage AWL. Could someone authenticate these two? Thanks for the help in advance...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-V...067?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c9235e8b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Esse...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af28998ca

Hope I posted the link correctly.


----------



## BeenBurned

bagtabulous said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to buying Dooney & Bourke. I like the vintage AWL. Could someone authenticate these two? Thanks for the help in advance...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-V...067?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c9235e8b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Esse...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af28998ca
> 
> Hope I posted the link correctly.


Both are authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bagtabulous

YES! 

Thanks BeenBurned!!


----------



## BeenBurned

bagtabulous said:


> YES!
> 
> Thanks BeenBurned!!


 You're welcome.


----------



## Kolga

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. I believe it's considered a wallet and (most) wallets don't have tags with serial numbers.



BeenBurned, thank you so much!  I wasn't sure if it would be considered a wallet since it has a strap, but in my image searches, the only close examples I was finding were wallets without straps.  Now that I know that, I can see through a search that the style is called a Zip-Along or Zip-Around Wallet (or Wallet-on-a-string).  Is this a part of the All-Weather Collection?  That's the closest I can get.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kolga said:


> BeenBurned, thank you so much!  I wasn't sure if it would be considered a wallet since it has a strap, but in my image searches, the only close examples I was finding were wallets without straps.  Now that I know that, I can see through a search that the style is called a Zip-Along or Zip-Around Wallet (or Wallet-on-a-string).  Is this a part of the All-Weather Collection?  That's the closest I can get.


Zipalong is correct. 

It is all weather leather.

I actually found this post. (Note that I haven't read her whole site so I can't vouch for the accuracy but the information on this page is correct.)
http://vintagedooney.com/item_207/Lush-Fir-Green-Zip-Along-Wallet-Dooney-Bourke-Bag.htm


----------



## Kolga

BeenBurned said:


> Zipalong is correct.
> 
> It is all weather leather.
> 
> I actually found this post. (Note that I haven't read her whole site so I can't vouch for the accuracy but the information on this page is correct.)
> http://vintagedooney.com/item_207/Lush-Fir-Green-Zip-Along-Wallet-Dooney-Bourke-Bag.htm



BeenBurned, thank you again so much for taking the time to help me out.  I'm not a purse/accessories kind of woman, so my abilities in this area are non-existent!

Now, to decide whether to actually use the beautiful thing, or sell it to a true fan


----------



## BeenBurned

Kolga said:


> BeenBurned, thank you again so much for taking the time to help me out.  I'm not a purse/accessories kind of woman, so my abilities in this area are non-existent!
> 
> Now, to decide whether to actually use the beautiful thing, or sell it to a true fan


You can always do what so many others do; use, enjoy and sell when you get tired of it. Another benefit to doing it that way is to help avoid making mistakes and getting seller's remorse.

I can't  even count how many posts there are here (and on other forums) where people sold a bag then go on the hunt for a replacement because they regret having sold it.


----------



## Kolga

BeenBurned said:


> You can always do what so many others do; use, enjoy and sell when you get tired of it. Another benefit to doing it that way is to help avoid making mistakes and getting seller's remorse.
> 
> I can't  even count how many posts there are here (and on other forums) where people sold a bag then go on the hunt for a replacement because they regret having sold it.



You know, good point. I haven't used it just because it seemed to be not really my style, but then again, I don't really HAVE a style.


----------



## brianaroecks

Hello there! I fancy myself a Dooney expert, but I need your help with this one. 

I recently found a small cavalry bag at thrift store. All of the brass is stamped "Dooney and Burke." The duck fob is attached, etc.

It is identical to this bag in every way except one.  It is missing the red white and blue "Made in USA" tag on the inside. I don't even seen any signs that one may have been cut off. 

I've been reading that they didn't introduce those tags until 1985 or 1986, but I don't know when the cavalry bag was first designed. 

Do you think they may have produced some before the tag was created?


----------



## BeenBurned

brianaroecks said:


> Hello there! I fancy myself a Dooney expert, but I need your help with this one.
> 
> I recently found a small cavalry bag at thrift store. All of the brass is stamped "Dooney and Burke." The duck fob is attached, etc.
> 
> It is identical to this bag in every way except one.  It is missing the red white and blue "Made in USA" tag on the inside. I don't even seen any signs that one may have been cut off.
> 
> I've been reading that they didn't introduce those tags until 1985 or 1986, but I don't know when the cavalry bag was first designed.
> 
> Do you think they may have produced some before the tag was created?


Without seeing pictures of the bag, it's impossible to authenticate it with any accuracy but in answer to your question, it's very possible it's a pre-tag bag.


----------



## dogmagma

Hi Everyone, I was hoping someone could authenticate a couple of bags for me. I'm not very familiar with Dooney and Bourke at all, so I could really use some help.

1) Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Cream Color Pebble Leather with British Tan Leather Trim Cross Body Shoulder Bag , Made in USA 
Listing number: 123105017
Seller: grassdoll
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/123105017/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-cream-color?ref=col_view

2) Item: Vitntage DOONEY & BOURKE ivory and tan leather cross body shoulder bag
Listing number: 152066306
Seller: Vintageleatherpurses
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1520663...0&ga_max=60&ga_page=10&ga_search_type=vintage

3) Item: Vitntage DOONEY & BOURKE ivory and tan leather cross body bag
Listing Number: 152280615
Seller: Vintageleatherpurses
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1522806...0&ga_max=60&ga_page=11&ga_search_type=vintage

Thank You


----------



## BeenBurned

dogmagma said:


> Hi Everyone, I was hoping someone could authenticate a couple of bags for me. I'm not very familiar with Dooney and Bourke at all, so I could really use some help.
> 
> 1) Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Cream Color Pebble Leather with British Tan Leather Trim Cross Body Shoulder Bag , Made in USA
> Listing number: 123105017
> Seller: grassdoll
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/123105017/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-cream-color?ref=col_view
> 
> 2) Item: Vitntage DOONEY & BOURKE ivory and tan leather cross body shoulder bag
> Listing number: 152066306
> Seller: Vintageleatherpurses
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1520663...0&ga_max=60&ga_page=10&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> 3) Item: Vitntage DOONEY & BOURKE ivory and tan leather cross body bag
> Listing Number: 152280615
> Seller: Vintageleatherpurses
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1522806...0&ga_max=60&ga_page=11&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> Thank You


All are authentic.


----------



## dogmagma

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.



Thank You!


----------



## BeenBurned

dogmagma said:


> Thank You!


You're welcome.


----------



## fabfashions

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE BUCKET BAG
Listing number: 261229456839
Seller: kbpn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261229456839?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
Comments: Please authenticate the Dooney and Bourke in this auction. The auction is now closed but they are accusing me of selling a fake. Please see the pictures in the auction and I have attached close ups of the authenticity tag. ( some one wrote an 8 on the back) but I'm sure you can see it just fine to know it is authentic. If you need any other pictures please let me know. Thank you very much
Please open the attachment
Kind regards,
fabfashions


----------



## louie19

I have lots of bags that I've purchased from friends and coworkers who have told me they are genuine. It looks like there is valuable information on here that will help avoid being duped. Hopefully I haven't already been duped.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

fabfashions said:


> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE BUCKET BAG
> Listing number: 261229456839
> Seller: kbpn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261229456839?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
> Comments: Please authenticate the Dooney and Bourke in this auction. The auction is now closed but they are accusing me of selling a fake. Please see the pictures in the auction and I have attached close ups of the authenticity tag. ( some one wrote an 8 on the back) but I'm sure you can see it just fine to know it is authentic. If you need any other pictures please let me know. Thank you very much
> Please open the attachment
> Kind regards,
> fabfashions


The bag is absolutely 100% authentic. 

Does your buyer say why she thinks it's fake? Please refer the buyer here if she wants to voice her concerns.

*ETA*: I'm so sorry she left negative feedback before verifying whether her accusations were correct. Unfortunately, your buyer is wrong and owes you an apology. 

And if she needs reassurance, for $7, she can have it professionally authenticated by authenticate4u.com. Their authentications are accepted by ebay, paypal and credit card companies in disputes.

I just looked at the buyer's feedback and I see that the buyer, *ruthleschk* left another seller of a similar Dooney a negative feedback also. That bag is authetnic too. This buyer needs to be blocked by anyone who sells Dooneys!

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ruthleschk&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is absolutely 100% authentic.
> 
> Does your buyer say why she thinks it's fake? Please refer the buyer here if she wants to voice her concerns.
> 
> *ETA*: I'm so sorry she left negative feedback before verifying whether her accusations were correct. Unfortunately, your buyer is wrong and owes you an apology.
> 
> And if she needs reassurance, for $7, she can have it professionally authenticated by authenticate4u.com. Their authentications are accepted by ebay, paypal and credit card companies in disputes.
> 
> I just looked at the buyer's feedback and I see that the buyer, *ruthleschk* left another seller of a similar Dooney a negative feedback also. That bag is authetnic too. This buyer needs to be blocked by anyone who sells Dooneys!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ruthleschk&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers



Geeze Louise.. sorry to editorialize, but what is wrong with people!? Seems like a lot of that going on lately, and it scares me  - can sellers get that kind of incorrect & inflammatory feedback removed? Sooo wrong!!


----------



## fabfashions

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE BUCKET BAG
Listing number: 261229456839
Seller: kbpn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261229456839...84.m1559.l2649
Comments: Please authenticate the Dooney and Bourke in this auction. The auction is now closed but they are accusing me of selling a fake. Please see the pictures in the auction and I have attached close ups of the authenticity tag. ( some one wrote an 8 on the back) but I'm sure you can see it just fine to know it is authentic. If you need any other pictures please let me know. Thank you very much
Please open the attachment
Kind regards,
fabfashions


----------



## fabfashions

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is absolutely 100% authentic.
> 
> Does your buyer say why she thinks it's fake? Please refer the buyer here if she wants to voice her concerns.
> 
> *ETA*: I'm so sorry she left negative feedback before verifying whether her accusations were correct. Unfortunately, your buyer is wrong and owes you an apology.
> 
> And if she needs reassurance, for $7, she can have it professionally authenticated by authenticate4u.com. Their authentications are accepted by ebay, paypal and credit card companies in disputes.
> 
> I just looked at the buyer's feedback and I see that the buyer, *ruthleschk* left another seller of a similar Dooney a negative feedback also. That bag is authetnic too. This buyer needs to be blocked by anyone who sells Dooneys!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ruthleschk&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers


thank you so much, I was sure it was authentic also. But, need a backup. My Best to you !!


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Geeze Louise.. sorry to editorialize, but what is wrong with people!? Seems like a lot of that going on lately, and it scares me  - can sellers get that kind of incorrect & inflammatory feedback removed? Sooo wrong!!


Unfortunately, ebay's answer to requests for this type of feedback removal is that "feedback is the buyer's opinion" and they usually refuse to remove it. Unless and until multiple sellers report the problem buyer and get it on record that the buyer leaves habitual deserved negs, ebay probably won't do anything.

In a case like this, if I were one of these sellers (falsely accused and negged), I'd contact the other(s) and make a team effort to get ebay involved.

I'd also make the buyer's ID known so others can BBL her. (Note that I did post her ID here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/e-bay-non-paying-bidder-list-165307-117.html#post24924416

Again, if anyone reading this post sells Dooney, you'll want to block *ruthleschk*


----------



## BeenBurned

fabfashions said:


> thank you so much, I was sure it was authentic also. But, need a backup. My Best to you !!


Have you directed her here?


----------



## brainstorm

brianaroecks said:


> Hello there! I fancy myself a Dooney expert, but I need your help with this one.
> 
> I recently found a small cavalry bag at thrift store. All of the brass is stamped "Dooney and Burke." The duck fob is attached, etc.
> 
> It is identical to this bag in every way except one.  It is missing the red white and blue "Made in USA" tag on the inside. I don't even seen any signs that one may have been cut off.
> 
> I've been reading that they didn't introduce those tags until 1985 or 1986, but I don't know when the cavalry bag was first designed.
> 
> Do you think they may have produced some before the tag was created?


I agree with BB that it is impossible to authenticate without images. But to answer your question about whether the Calvary design (especially if it is, as you say, identical to the one you linked) is pre-red/white/blue tag, I don't believe so because I think the calvary design was introduced in the 90s. 

It is possible that the tag was removed completely at the stitch line, which happens sometimes. 

But, alas, we can't know for sure unless we see the bag. Good luck!


----------



## padsew

Is this real?


----------



## BeenBurned

padsew said:


> Is this real?


So far, so good. Please post a picture of the inside.


----------



## kample

Hi again! (:

Is this real?

https://www.box.com/s/5cezy7kay9n1cxhw2g96

I think this is a Cabrio(let) shopper? 
The cloth tag is in an extremely difficult place to photograph without kind of inverting the bag, which I don't think I should do haha. The serial number (found after contorting my hand with a camera inside the bag) is A0 624500.


----------



## BeenBurned

kample said:


> Hi again! (:
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> https://www.box.com/s/5cezy7kay9n1cxhw2g96
> 
> I think this is a Cabrio(let) shopper?
> The cloth tag is in an extremely difficult place to photograph without kind of inverting the bag, which I don't think I should do haha. The serial number (found after contorting my hand with a camera inside the bag) is A0 624500.


Authentic.


----------



## RebeccaJ

About the buyer that posted fake two times in a row.  That is a pattern and no telling what else she has done that you don't see but they do.  I would contact eBay and tell them I don't see it as an opinion but as fact which is not true.  What a crazy!  Sorry for the talking on this thread.


----------



## disco_mummy

someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke wallet? I got it at a garage sale. Don't know if their are any serial numbers. I don't know where to look. These are some pictures. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2252013
View attachment 2252015
View attachment 2252018
View attachment 2252022

	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## MiaBorsa

disco_mummy said:


> someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke wallet? I got it at a garage sale. Don't know if their are any serial numbers. I don't know where to look. These are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252013
> View attachment 2252015
> View attachment 2252018
> View attachment 2252022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



That's the real deal.  Many times wallets don't have any serial numbers.


----------



## disco_mummy

Okay wasn't sure. Thank you though.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## regenayu

Hi there,

Can someone please authenticate this purse?






















The backside of the tag also has a serial number


----------



## BeenBurned

regenayu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backside of the tag also has a serial number


Authentic.


----------



## kample

https://app.box.com/s/ulhlitokp3xdrepvod5c
I think this is an AWL Small Shopper. The serial number on the back of the fabric tag starts with "B1". The closure is a brass? spring lock. I have a few other old D&B bags with brass hardware and none of the it has aged like the brass on this D&B. It looks like the coating has worn off on parts of it and it looks silver... I don't know much about metal hardware so I don't know if this is normal. Also, on the back of the lock it states "Made in Italy". 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## BeenBurned

kample said:


> https://app.box.com/s/ulhlitokp3xdrepvod5c
> I think this is an AWL Small Shopper. The serial number on the back of the fabric tag starts with "B1". The closure is a brass? spring lock. I have a few other old D&B bags with brass hardware and none of the it has aged like the brass on this D&B. It looks like the coating has worn off on parts of it and it looks silver... I don't know much about metal hardware so I don't know if this is normal. Also, on the back of the lock it states "Made in Italy".
> 
> Thanks for any help!


The bag is authentic. It was made in the US although the lock isn't from USA.


----------



## katev

Item: Dooney & Bourke Wristlet from the It collection (circa 2004)
Seller: Salvation Army $2.06
Comments: Please give an opinion on authenticity and does the keyring look like a replacement to you? It is quite large for the size of the wristlet, but the chain is also large. Thanks!


----------



## denton

Hi all:

I just bought this one because I've never seen one like it. Hoping I did the right thing.

ebay listing: 221251510299
Seller: katskats
Item listing: 1st DOONEYS MADE1981/1982 authentic DOONEY & BOURKE wool/cloth TACK BAG
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221251510299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The details look good except never seen a bag like this!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Wristlet from the It collection (circa 2004)
> Seller: Salvation Army $2.06
> Comments: Please give an opinion on authenticity and does the keyring look like a replacement to you? It is quite large for the size of the wristlet, but the chain is also large. Thanks!



It's authentic and the keychain appears to be original.



denton said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I just bought this one because I've never seen one like it. Hoping I did the right thing.
> 
> ebay listing: 221251510299
> Seller: katskats
> Item listing: 1st DOONEYS MADE1981/1982 authentic DOONEY & BOURKE wool/cloth TACK BAG
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221251510299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The details look good except never seen a bag like this!


I've never seen it before either but I don't see anything that indicates that it's fake.

ETA: I wouldn't feel comfortable selling it because I don't know for sure that it's authentic. And I have no idea who might know.


----------



## katev

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


 
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

katev said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## regenayu

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and the keychain appears to be original.
> 
> 
> I've never seen it before either but I don't see anything that indicates that it's fake.
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't feel comfortable selling it because I don't know for sure that it's authentic. And I have no idea who might know.



Thanks beenburned. One of these days I'm gonna drive up to D&B with the two or three totally strange bags I have and see what they say.


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Thanks beenburned. One of these days I'm gonna drive up to D&B with the two or three totally strange bags I have and see what they say.



Going to a Dooney outlet is possibly as useless as going to other brand stores. SAs are not trained to authenticate and in fact many probably weren't even born when some vintage items were made. Add to that the fact that they hate eBay and don't want their customers buying there, the chances of getting an inaccurate authentication multiplies. 

A better option would be to send your items in to Dooney for identification and advice. They will give you written documentation with the info you seek. (Again don't admit to having bought on eBay.)


----------



## katev

denton said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I just bought this one because I've never seen one like it. Hoping I did the right thing.
> 
> ebay listing: 221251510299
> Seller: katskats
> Item listing: 1st DOONEYS MADE1981/1982 authentic DOONEY & BOURKE wool/cloth TACK BAG
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221251510299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The details look good except never seen a bag like this!


 


BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen it before either but I don't see anything that indicates that it's fake.
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't feel comfortable selling it because I don't know for sure that it's authentic. And I have no idea who might know.


 
Perhaps you could ask Dreaming of Beautiful Dooneys about the bag?
http://search.reviews.ebay.ca/membe...82697&uan=dreaming_of_beautiful_dooneys&uqt=g


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> Going to a Dooney outlet is possibly as useless as going to other brand stores. SAs are not trained to authenticate and in fact many probably weren't even born when some vintage items were made. Add to that the fact that they hate eBay and don't want their customers buying there, the chances of getting an inaccurate authentication multiplies.
> 
> A better option would be to send your items in to Dooney for identification and advice. They will give you written documentation with the info you seek. (Again don't admit to having bought on eBay.)



Hi beenbuirned, thanks for the advice. I didn't mean going to a retail store or outlet, I meant going to Norfolk CT. I'm not that far away. I figured they must have a corporate historian sitting in an office in the back somewhere. I have a fear of sending them in, as someone may (rightly or wrongly) claim they are fake and confiscate them.


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Hi beenbuirned, thanks for the advice. I didn't mean going to a retail store or outlet, I meant going to Norfolk CT. I'm not that far away. I figured they must have a corporate historian sitting in an office in the back somewhere. I have a fear of sending them in, as someone may (rightly or wrongly) claim they are fake and confiscate them.


Ah, okay. I misunderstood. I don't believe that Dooney confiscates fakes but I do understand your concern since the retention of a fake would impede your ability to return for refund. 

Please update with what you learn!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sunshine89029

I don't really know anything about Dooney bags but I recently purchased this one and was wondering if someone could be so kind as to authenticate it for me?
I think it is called a Signature Uptown Shopper?
Thanks in advance for the help =)


----------



## BeenBurned

sunshine89029 said:


> I don't really know anything about Dooney bags but I recently purchased this one and was wondering if someone could be so kind as to authenticate it for me?
> I think it is called a Signature Uptown Shopper?
> Thanks in advance for the help =)


It's an authentic signature tote and the color is teal. It's from about 2004-05 and I don't recall the "official" Dooney name of the style.


----------



## sunshine89029

Wow that was quick!  Thanks so much!
I hope you're still up in a few minutes because I have 2 more of this style that I need authenticated =)


----------



## sunshine89029

Here are the other two I need to authenticate.
The leather on them smells real but doesn't feel real?


----------



## sunshine89029

Here's some more pictures


----------



## BeenBurned

sunshine89029 said:


> Here are the other two I need to authenticate.
> The leather on them smells real but doesn't feel real?


They're authentic. The leather trim is natural vachetta leather and sometimes can have a plastic-y feel.


----------



## sunshine89029

You're kidding me? WOO HOO you mean I got 3 authentic Dooney bags and don't know anything about them lol?  I'm sooooooo glad that I came here because everything I read online had me thinking they were fake.
You are the best and now I'll help out with helping to authenticate Juicy Couture bags if I'm allowed to on here?  Those I've done extensive homework on for years


----------



## BeenBurned

sunshine89029 said:


> You're kidding me? WOO HOO you mean I got 3 authentic Dooney bags and don't know anything about them lol?  I'm sooooooo glad that I came here because everything I read online had me thinking they were fake.
> You are the best and now I'll help out with helping to authenticate Juicy Couture bags if I'm allowed to on here?  Those I've done extensive homework on for years


You're welcome.

Regarding authenticating other brands, as long as you know the brand, you can do it. But if you aren't sure of an item, skip it. It's better to skip a request and let someone else who is more familiar offer their opinion than it is to either deem  a fake as authentic or vice versa. Posters often don't know who the "experts" are and too often, mistakes can be made that cost buyers and/or sellers money.


----------



## Razzzymom

Hi Ladies, I have not seen a forum dedicated to care and maintenance of dooney's so I thought I might ask here. 
I have a cute dooney fabric nautical tassel tote. It's a navy blue with white leather handles and trim. The problem is its very soiled especially at the top around the magnetic snap. Does anyone have some suggestions for cleaning the bag. Is there a good waterless fabric cleaner you all like? I can post this to another thread if you point me in the right direction. 
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Razzzymom said:


> Hi Ladies, I have not seen a forum dedicated to care and maintenance of dooney's so I thought I might ask here.
> I have a cute dooney fabric nautical tassel tote. It's a navy blue with white leather handles and trim. The problem is its very soiled especially at the top around the magnetic snap. Does anyone have some suggestions for cleaning the bag. Is there a good waterless fabric cleaner you all like? I can post this to another thread if you point me in the right direction.
> Thanks


Dooney doesn't have a care and maintenance section as Dooney isn't a "hot" a brand as some others, however, other brands have threads and because Dooney's signature jacquard is similar to Coach's, this might help:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/how-to-clean-your-coach-37590.html

I don't do rehab on my bags so I don't know how many posts there are for jacquard fabric, but you can browse and search here too:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-651.html#post25004517


Here's the general care link: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-...eral-handbag-care-and-maintenance-749149.html


----------



## Razzzymom

BeenBurned said:


> Dooney doesn't have a care and maintenance section as Dooney isn't a "hot" a brand as some others, however, other brands have threads and because Dooney's signature jacquard is similar to Coach's, this might help:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/how-to-clean-your-coach-37590.html
> 
> I don't do rehab on my bags so I don't know how many posts there are for jacquard fabric, but you can browse and search here too:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-651.html#post25004517
> 
> 
> Here's the general care link: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-...eral-handbag-care-and-maintenance-749149.html


Thank you I will go check it out.


----------



## BeenBurned

Razzzymom said:


> Thank you I will go check it out.


----------



## erin323

Can someone please authenticate this D&B wristlet for me? Thank you!

Length: 6 inches
Height: 4 inches


----------



## BeenBurned

erin323 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this D&B wristlet for me? Thank you!
> 
> Length: 6 inches
> Height: 4 inches
> 
> View attachment 2265633
> 
> View attachment 2265634
> 
> View attachment 2265635


It's authentic!


----------



## erin323

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic!


Yippee! My first non-Coach authentication! 

Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

erin323 said:


> Yippee! My first non-Coach authentication!
> 
> Thanks!


 You're welcome.


----------



## dixiecricket

I need help identifying this Dooney - I never registered it.



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

dixiecricket said:


> I need help identifying this Dooney - I never registered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It's authentic but I don't know the style name. 

If you start a new post here, someone might know the name.
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/

Another suggestion is to try calling Dooney at their 1-800 number and give them the serial number from the red, white and blue tag. I believe their database allows them to know what serial number is on which bag style.


----------



## christinag

I ran into this alleged D&B listing while looking for a Coach bag.. it looks similar to a Coach I own.. but I think its not an authentic anything? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130953237069


----------



## tinefortes

hello


----------



## brainstorm

christinag said:


> I ran into this alleged D&B listing while looking for a Coach bag.. it looks similar to a Coach I own.. but I think its not an authentic anything?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130953237069



Definitely not an authentic D&B, and surely not an authentic Coach. You're completely right to say it's "not an authentic anything." Ha!


----------



## christinag

brainstorm said:


> Definitely not an authentic D&B, and surely not an authentic Coach. You're completely right to say it's "not an authentic anything." Ha!



Is it just me, or does that duck on the logo patch look like an arm making a muscle? It's really bad!


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> I ran into this alleged D&B listing while looking for a Coach bag.. it looks similar to a Coach I own.. but I think its not an authentic anything?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130953237069


I don't believe it to be authentic but without a picture of the inside, I can't confirm. The style is trying to be an equestrian bag but the sloppy and crooked stitching and the uncentered duck logo on the bag raise huge red flags. 

If you're interested, I certainly wouldn't bid without more pictures. If you request and get them, come back and post.


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> I ran into this alleged D&B listing while looking for a Coach bag.. it looks similar to a Coach I own.. but I think its not an authentic anything?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130953237069





brainstorm said:


> Definitely not an authentic D&B, and surely not an authentic Coach. You're completely right to say it's "not an authentic anything." Ha!





christinag said:


> Is it just me, or does that duck on the logo patch look like an arm making a muscle? It's really bad!





BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe it to be authentic but without a picture of the inside, I can't confirm. The style is trying to be an equestrian bag but the sloppy and crooked stitching and the uncentered duck logo on the bag raise huge red flags.
> 
> If you're interested, I certainly wouldn't bid without more pictures. If you request and get them, come back and post.



the more I looked at that bag, the stranger that duck logo looked. 

So I did a side by side comparison and can comfortably update my previous reply to confirm that the bag is fake. Please report!


----------



## christinag

BeenBurned said:


> the more I looked at that bag, the stranger that duck logo looked.
> 
> So I did a side by side comparison and can comfortably update my previous reply to confirm that the bag is fake. Please report!



Thanks so much BB... looks like its gone. Am in bed recuperating from surgery without any Dooneys close by, and started thinking maybe the painkillers were playing with my mind. The more I looked at that logo, the more I saw Popeye's bicep with the hand making a duck head LOL. Then I started wondering if that was what the real duck logos looked like, and decided I better step awayyyy from eBay.


----------



## BeenBurned

christinag said:


> Thanks so much BB... looks like its gone. Am in bed recuperating from surgery without any Dooneys close by, and started thinking maybe the painkillers were playing with my mind. The more I looked at that logo, the more I saw Popeye's bicep with the hand making a duck head LOL. Then I started wondering if that was what the real duck logos looked like, and decided I better step awayyyy from eBay.


You're welcome.


----------



## gatorgirl07

dixiecricket said:


> I need help identifying this Dooney - I never registered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



This is an Odine satchel with pleat details


----------



## jm25

Hi can someone authenticate this D&B purses before I buy it. Please. Thank you


----------



## jm25

Here are more pics


----------



## jm25

Pls authenticate this. Thank you


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jm25

Pls authenticate this I'm about to buy it. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

jm25 said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this D&B purses before I buy it. Please. Thank you





jm25 said:


> Here are more pics





jm25 said:


> Pls authenticate this. Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

jm25 said:


> Pls authenticate this I'm about to buy it. Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## jm25

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much hun! You're very quick. I got these two for a very good price. (A very nice birthday present for me)And I'm thinking of collecting vintage D&B purses, you think it's a good idea? How to spot fake D&B?


----------



## BeenBurned

jm25 said:


> Thank you so much hun! You're very quick. I got these two for a very good price. (A very nice birthday present for me)And I'm thinking of collecting vintage D&B purses, you think it's a good idea? How to spot fake D&B?


You're welcome. Happy birthday.

Feel free to post listings here before buying to make sure you're getting the real deal.


----------



## jm25

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome. Happy birthday.
> 
> Feel free to post listings here before buying to make sure you're getting the real deal.


Thank you very much! Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## jm25

Hi folks! Can you help me authenticate this purse? I have a feeling it's real but I just need to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## jm25

Bare with me, I'm very new to this site. Here is additional pic for the purse


----------



## brainstorm

jm25 said:


> Bare with me, I'm very new to this site. Here is additional pic for the purse



Authentic!


----------



## brainstorm

Authentic!


----------



## BeenBurned

jm25 said:


> Thank you very much! Hope you're having a good weekend.


You're welcome.


----------



## thebreat

Anyone know the style name and year of this bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

thebreat said:


> Anyone know the style name and year of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276077
> View attachment 2276078
> View attachment 2276079
> View attachment 2276080
> View attachment 2276081


It's an authentic ostrich (look) embossed leather hobo.


----------



## thebreat

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic ostrich (look) embossed leather hobo.



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

thebreat said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## dorothygail101

I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Dooney. It's in rough shape, but I couldn't pass it up for a $1 at a church rummage sale. 
All Weather Leather Crossbody (not sure of the exact name) 
Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Dooney. It's in rough shape, but I couldn't pass it up for a $1 at a church rummage sale.
> All Weather Leather Crossbody (not sure of the exact name)
> Thanks!!


Nice find! It's an authentic kilty bag.


----------



## dorothygail101

BeenBurned said:


> Nice find! It's an authentic kilty bag.


 
Yay! Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> Yay! Thanks!!


You're welcome.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: AUTHENTIC-DOONEY & BOURKE-BLUE HEARTS WITH BLACK BACK GROUND            
 Listing number: 310717409851
 Seller: immotus19
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=021&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
 Comments: Hi there. Is this authentic? TIA!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC-DOONEY & BOURKE-BLUE HEARTS WITH BLACK BACK GROUND
> Listing number: 310717409851
> Seller: immotus19
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=021&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
> Comments: Hi there. Is this authentic? TIA!!


It's authentic.

ETA: The seller had this fake, though:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*I Purchased This Item From A Lady For Only $10.00, Because She Said She Had No Idea What It Was And It Was Also Stamped Irregular On The Retail Tag. 

I Am Not Sure What It Is Either, I Just Thought It Was Cute.

Please Help Me Authenticate This Item? 

Thanks In Advance!*


----------



## bag-princess

is IS cute - and authentic!!!  and a great deal!
it is from the cabriolet line. 





VeraBradley2013 said:


> *I Purchased This Item From A Lady For Only $10.00, Because She Said She Had No Idea What It Was And It Was Also Stamped Irregular On The Retail Tag.
> 
> I Am Not Sure What It Is Either, I Just Thought It Was Cute.
> 
> Please Help Me Authenticate This Item?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!*


----------



## BeenBurned

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *I Purchased This Item From A Lady For Only $10.00, Because She Said She Had No Idea What It Was And It Was Also Stamped Irregular On The Retail Tag.
> 
> I Am Not Sure What It Is Either, I Just Thought It Was Cute.
> 
> Please Help Me Authenticate This Item?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!*





bag-princess said:


> is IS cute - and authentic!!!  and a great deal!
> it is from the cabriolet line.


It's some type of cosmetic case.

Items from the outlet are stamped as irregular. Sometimes you can see what's wrong with them and other times, if there's a flaw, you can't find it.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

bag-princess said:


> is IS cute - and authentic!!!  and a great deal!
> it is from the cabriolet line.





BeenBurned said:


> It's some type of cosmetic case.
> 
> Items from the outlet are stamped as irregular. Sometimes you can see what's wrong with them and other times, if there's a flaw, you can't find it.



*Thank You So Much!*


----------



## MrsGutNButt

Hello  I just bought this awesome vintage looking Dooney & Bourke, that I need help authenticating. It shows a lot of signs of wear, but the leather feels really nice and durable. The inside d&b tag has a tear on it, almost like someone purposely cut it. That is what has me a bit worried. I would really appreciate any info about this bag. Thank you 


[URL=http://s46.photobucket.com/user/daynaleanna/media/purses001.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s46.photobucket.com/user/daynaleanna/media/purses003-001.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s46.photobucket.com/user/daynaleanna/media/purses005-001.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s46.photobucket.com/user/daynaleanna/media/purses006-001.jpg.html]
	

[URL=http://s46.photobucket.com/user/daynaleanna/media/purses016.jpg.html]


----------



## BeenBurned

MrsGutNButt said:


> Hello  I just bought this awesome vintage looking Dooney & Bourke, that I need help authenticating. It shows a lot of signs of wear, but the leather feels really nice and durable. The inside d&b tag has a tear on it, almost like someone purposely cut it. That is what has me a bit worried. I would really appreciate any info about this bag. Thank you




Your links don't work. When posting from Photobucket, use the IMG link to copy and paste. Mouse over a picture, click on the gear in the upper right of the picture and click on "get links." Then post the one that says "IMG codes."

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/daynaleanna/library/?sort=3&page=1

The bag is authentic. It's one of the carrier bags. 

The tag is cut because the bag was originally purchased from a Dooney outlet. In the past, Dooney used to either snip or even try to remove the red, white and blue tags from outlet bags. (Sometimes you might find a bag with only a few threads remaining.)

I don't believe they remove or cut tags any more. They have a database whereby they have records of serial numbers and where the bags came from.


----------



## MrsGutNButt

BeenBurned said:


> Your links don't work. When posting from Photobucket, use the IMG link to copy and paste. Mouse over a picture, click on the gear in the upper right of the picture and click on "get links." Then post the one that says "IMG codes."
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/daynaleanna/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> The bag is authentic. It's one of the carrier bags.
> 
> The tag is cut because the bag was originally purchased from a Dooney outlet. In the past, Dooney used to either snip or even try to remove the red, white and blue tags from outlet bags. (Sometimes you might find a bag with only a few threads remaining.)
> 
> I don't believe they remove or cut tags any more. They have a database whereby they have records of serial numbers and where the bags came from.


  awesome! So glad to hear to it's authentic! Also thank you for letting me know how to post the pictures and telling all the greatly needed info about the tag being cut, I appreciate that. Have a great day. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

MrsGutNButt said:


> awesome! So glad to hear to it's authentic! Also thank you for letting me know how to post the pictures and telling all the greatly needed info about the tag being cut, I appreciate that. Have a great day. Thank you


 You're welcome.


----------



## -flawless-

I picked this up at the thrift store for $5.88 today. Could you ladies please help me authenticate it? Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

-flawless- said:


> I picked this up at the thrift store for $5.88 today. Could you ladies please help me authenticate it? Thanks!


Don't you just love it when they think a genuine (whatever) is fake and price it low? 

Nice authentic find.


----------



## -flawless-

BeenBurned said:


> Don't you just love it when they think a genuine (whatever) is fake and price it low?
> 
> Nice authentic find.



Oh yes! Thank you so much! 

Any idea which year and line this is from?


----------



## HarliRexx

Can anyone help authenticate this bag or give me any info on it? I've seen similar styles, but I'm not familiar with this specific one. It seems authentic to me but the leather seems strange to me... Just has a plasticky, vinyl-ish feel to it. I wouldn't have thought it was leather except that it seems to be a real D&B.


----------



## BeenBurned

HarliRexx said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this bag or give me any info on it? I've seen similar styles, but I'm not familiar with this specific one. It seems authentic to me but the leather seems strange to me... Just has a plasticky, vinyl-ish feel to it. I wouldn't have thought it was leather except that it seems to be a real D&B.
> 
> View attachment 2295145
> 
> View attachment 2295150
> 
> View attachment 2295151
> View attachment 2295156


It's authentic.


----------



## HarliRexx

Thank you beenburned! Does anyone know why the leather seems so waxy? Or what style it is?


----------



## bag-princess

HarliRexx said:


> Thank you beenburned! Does anyone know why the leather seems so waxy? Or what style it is?




it's from the calf collection.


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks bag-princess, I appreciate it!


----------



## bag-princess

HarliRexx said:


> Thanks bag-princess, I appreciate it!




you're welcome!


----------



## lederbalsam

Fingers crossed that someone might be able to authenticate this bag. If anyone happens to know the style, that would be icing on the cake. Thank you for any input you have. If this post isn't in the correct format or you need more information, let me know. Thanks again!

Without further ado ... 

Dimensions
bottom: 12" 
width: 5"
height: 10"

I've attached front, 3/4s, and bottom views of the bag, as well as close ups of the hardware and both sides of the ID tag. There are two photos of the interior as well. 

ETA: It came without a hang tag. There are also D-rings for a shoulder strap, which probably came with the bag originally, but are now missing.

Front view:





Three-quarters view:




ID tag (front):




ID tag (reverse):




bottom:




hardware:






interior pockets:




interior, opposite side:


----------



## BeenBurned

lederbalsam said:


> Fingers crossed that someone might be able to authenticate this bag. If anyone happens to know the style, that would be icing on the cake. Thank you for any input you have. If this post isn't in the correct format or you need more information, let me know. Thanks again!
> 
> Without further ado ...
> 
> Dimensions
> bottom: 12"
> width: 5"
> height: 10"
> 
> I've attached front, 3/4s, and bottom views of the bag, as well as close ups of the hardware and both sides of the ID tag. There are two photos of the interior as well.
> 
> ETA: It came without a hang tag. There are also D-rings for a shoulder strap, which probably came with the bag originally, but are now missing.
> 
> Front view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three-quarters view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID tag (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID tag (reverse):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior, opposite side:


Authentic signature domed satchel, possibly from the Alto collection. (Not sure of the collection. Someone else might know.)


----------



## lederbalsam

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic signature domed satchel, possibly from the Alto collection. (Not sure of the collection. Someone else might know.)



Boom! That was fast! Thank you so much!


----------



## bag-princess

lederbalsam said:


> Fingers crossed that someone might be able to authenticate this bag. If anyone happens to know the style, that would be icing on the cake. Thank you for any input you have. If this post isn't in the correct format or you need more information, let me know. Thanks again!
> 
> Without further ado ...
> 
> Dimensions
> bottom: 12"
> width: 5"
> height: 10"
> 
> I've attached front, 3/4s, and bottom views of the bag, as well as close ups of the hardware and both sides of the ID tag. There are two photos of the interior as well.
> 
> ETA: It came without a hang tag. There are also D-rings for a shoulder strap, which probably came with the bag originally, but are now missing.
> 
> Front view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three-quarters view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID tag (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID tag (reverse):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior, opposite side:





this is not from the alto line.  the alto bags are/were ALL leather.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10095

 

that bag is a signature print domed satchel.


----------



## lederbalsam

Thanks, bag-princess!


----------



## bag-princess

lederbalsam said:


> Thanks, bag-princess!




you're welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> this is not from the alto line.  the alto bags are/were ALL leather.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10095
> 
> 
> 
> that bag is a signature print domed satchel.


Thanks. I stand corrected on the collection.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I stand corrected on the collection.



You're welcome.


----------



## ninjuwat

Hi,

I bought a purse on impulse on ebay yesterday and then realize I probably should have made sure it was authentic first.  I'm going to feel like a doof if it's fake. 

Here are the details as I know them from the listing. 

Thanks!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Leather Black Evening Handbag Purse tote H4 987728 - 28681896
Listing number: 300946415837
Seller: westoakstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...ue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_587wt_1162


----------



## bag-princess

ninjuwat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a purse on impulse on ebay yesterday and then realize I probably should have made sure it was authentic first.  I'm going to feel like a doof if it's fake.
> 
> Here are the details as I know them from the listing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Leather Black Evening Handbag Purse tote H4 987728 - 28681896
> Listing number: 300946415837
> Seller: westoakstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...ue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_587wt_1162





omg - that is AWL in the most beautiful color dooney has ever done - it is not black. it is tmoro brown.  a very very dark rich brown.  i have a valerie bag and several accessories in that leather color!!  congrat's girl!!!!!


----------



## ninjuwat

bag-princess said:


> omg - that is AWL in the most beautiful color dooney has ever done - it is not black. it is tmoro brown. a very very dark rich brown. i have a valerie bag and several accessories in that leather color!! congrat's girl!!!!!


 
Woo Hoo!!! That's great news!  I love that color.  And, I'm so happy it's authentic.  Thanks so much!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Does anyone know if this is authentic and if so, what the bag is called?  Not my auction.  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310726193475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


----------



## bag-princess

3DoxieMama said:


> Does anyone know if this is authentic and if so, what the bag is called?  Not my auction.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310726193475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661





it's called fake.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

bag-princess said:


> it's called fake.



Lol!  I thought so.  I've never seen this style before and the interior looks weird.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## bag-princess

3DoxieMama said:


> Lol!  I thought so.  I've never seen this style before and the interior looks weird.  Thanks for the input.




you're welcome! 
good looking out because that "style" is like several joined together for one awful bag.


----------



## BagBabe18

Hi I recently found this Dooney and Bourke bag in my local thrift store can you please tell me if its real?  

I am not exactly sure what the name of the bag is.. hopefully the tag will be enough to authenticate this bag


----------



## BeenBurned

3DoxieMama said:


> Does anyone know if this is authentic and if so, what the bag is called?  Not my auction.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310726193475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661





bag-princess said:


> it's called fake.





3DoxieMama said:


> Lol!  I thought so.  I've never seen this style before and the interior looks weird.  Thanks for the input.



Feel free to report. Maybe a buyer will be prevented from buying a fake.


----------



## dorothygail101

looking for help on this dooney i bought it from a friend, thanks wonderful friends at pf!


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> looking for help on this dooney i bought it from a friend, thanks wonderful friends at pf!



It's authentic. It originally came in a leather box with paisley lining that matched the lining of the wallet.


----------



## dorothygail101

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It originally came in a leather box with paisley lining that matched the lining of the wallet.


 
you are the best!!! thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> you are the best!!! thank you!



You're very welcome.


----------



## ninjuwat

Wondering about the authenticity of this purse. I haven't seen one Iike it before.  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jp23

Hello ladies I was wondering if you could let me know this authenticity of this item? 
I'm a little worried about the inside private sale! Thanks!


----------



## brainstorm

jp23 said:


> Hello ladies I was wondering if you could let me know this authenticity of this item?
> I'm a little worried about the inside private sale! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2306264
> View attachment 2306265
> View attachment 2306266
> View attachment 2306267
> View attachment 2306268


Eeps, very very fake.


----------



## brainstorm

ninjuwat said:


> Wondering about the authenticity of this purse. I haven't seen one Iike it before.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Pretty sure this one is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *ninjuwat* 

                              Wondering about the authenticity of this purse. I haven't seen one Iike it before.  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Doon...p2047675.l2557



brainstorm said:


> Pretty sure this one is authentic.


Yup, it's fine.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Good morning. I'm hoping someone can tell me if this yard sale find is authentic and possibly tell me what it's called. Thanks so much.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

This app is not working for me today. Sorry


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Tag


----------



## BeenBurned

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Good morning. I'm hoping someone can tell me if this yard sale find is authentic and possibly tell me what it's called. Thanks so much.





Spoiledlttleldy said:


> This app is not working for me today. Sorry





Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Tag


It's authentic from the IT tartan collection and I believe that the bag is called a camera bag.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic from the IT tartan collection and I believe that the bag is called a camera bag.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Tjschulte

Does this seem authentic? Being sold on vintagedooney.com website.  Lack of pictures makes me think not...

http://vintagedooney.com/item_236/Navy-Blue-North-South-Essex-Bag-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-AWL.htm


----------



## BeenBurned

Tjschulte said:


> Does this seem authentic? Being sold on vintagedooney.com website.  Lack of pictures makes me think not...
> 
> http://vintagedooney.com/item_236/Navy-Blue-North-South-Essex-Bag-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-AWL.htm


I don't see any red flags but I don't feel comfortable giving a thumbs up with just one picture. If you can request a picture of the inside, it would help. 

I'm surprised Dooney hasn't had that site shut down. Usually when an unauthorized site uses a brand's name but isn't associated with the site, they use their VeRO powers to get it shut down.


----------



## brainstorm

Tjschulte said:


> Does this seem authentic? Being sold on vintagedooney.com website.  Lack of pictures makes me think not...
> 
> http://vintagedooney.com/item_236/Navy-Blue-North-South-Essex-Bag-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-AWL.htm


This one looks legit to me too. You can email the shop to ask for additional photos and post those if you're inclined.


----------



## bag-princess

brainstorm said:


> This one looks legit to me too. You can email the shop to ask for additional photos and post those if you're inclined.




i agree!  that is AWL in very good condition.


----------



## Tjschulte

This weekend I saw what appeared to be a Small Essex All Weather Leather bag at TJ Maxx. The bag had incorrect tag, which was for Blair Bag...which it clearly was not. I used restraint, and did not buy....much to my regret. It was priced at $169. I went back to buy it later in the day, but not surprising, it was no longer there.  The bag was black/tan and said All Weather Leather and had Duck Seal on the tab flap. I thought All Weather Leather was no longer made...and that it hasn't been for some time. How could TJ Maxx be selling a bag like this?  I thought the Essex was a vintage bag. Am I incorrect? Has Dooney brought back all weather leather recently?...for this style bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

Tjschulte said:


> This weekend I saw what appeared to be a Small Essex All Weather Leather bag at TJ Maxx. The bag had incorrect tag, which was for Blair Bag...which it clearly was not. I used restraint, and did not buy....much to my regret. It was priced at $169. I went back to buy it later in the day, but not surprising, it was no longer there.  The bag was black/tan and said All Weather Leather and had Duck Seal on the tab flap. I thought All Weather Leather was no longer made...and that it hasn't been for some time. How could TJ Maxx be selling a bag like this?  I thought the Essex was a vintage bag. Am I incorrect? Has Dooney brought back all weather leather recently?...for this style bag?



I've been seeing re-releases of some of the older styles during the last couple of years. They're making them with different linings and other details. And I've seen then at Tj Maxx and Marshall's. 

Without seeing pictures though,  we can't authenticate since it's not unheard of that a buyer does a switcheroo.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## MrsKC

BeenBurned said:


> I've been seeing re-releases of some of the older styles during the last couple of years. They're making them with different linings and other details. And I've seen then at Tj Maxx and Marshall's.
> 
> Without seeing pictures though,  we can't authenticate since it's not unheard of that a buyer does a switcheroo.


Been Burned, well thank you, that is good to know!  kc


----------



## Tjschulte

BeenBurned said:


> I've been seeing re-releases of some of the older styles during the last couple of years. They're making them with different linings and other details. And I've seen then at Tj Maxx and Marshall's.
> 
> Without seeing pictures though,  we can't authenticate since it's not unheard of that a buyer does a switcheroo.


I went back to that TJ Maxx today and they had the Essex All Weather Dooney bag again....still labeled with the Dooney Tag that said SMALL BLAIR.  This definitely was not a Blair bag,.and I was still questioning the bags authenticity. I took pictures with my phone, but am having trouble uploading the files. Not sure what I am doing wrong. When I try to upload...I get upload failure error. The duck seal was sewn, not glued, and trim looked like leather....but inside credit card flap was definitely NOT leather. It was like plastic, sewn onto a heavy canvas. Inside of bag had the red white blue tag, with serial number on back of it. It seemed authentic in every respect except for inside hanging  slip pocket...I would think a true Dooney...even All Weather leather would be ALL leather...even inside pockets.  I will continue to try and post photos....hoping for some thoughts on this bags authenticity. It was priced at $169...but guessing that might have been based on the Blair regular retail of $298. Thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

Tjschulte said:


> I went back to that TJ Maxx today and they had the Essex All Weather Dooney bag again....still labeled with the Dooney Tag that said SMALL BLAIR.  This definitely was not a Blair bag,.and I was still questioning the bags authenticity. I took pictures with my phone, but am having trouble uploading the files. Not sure what I am doing wrong. When I try to upload...I get upload failure error. The duck seal was sewn, not glued, and trim looked like leather....but inside credit card flap was definitely NOT leather. It was like plastic, sewn onto a heavy canvas. Inside of bag had the red white blue tag, with serial number on back of it. It seemed authentic in every respect except for inside hanging  slip pocket...I would think a true Dooney...even All Weather leather would be ALL leather...even inside pockets.  I will continue to try and post photos....hoping for some thoughts on this bags authenticity. It was priced at $169...but guessing that might have been based on the Blair regular retail of $298. Thoughts?


There have been instances where incorrect tags attached to bags to which they didn't belong. Sometimes it's human error at the company and other times, it's simply tags falling off and being put back with the wrong bag at a store.

Incorrect tags have nothing to do with authenticity of the bag. You can never base authenticity of something that's removable. Fobs and hangtags are another thing that can get lost, misplaced, removed and re-attached to a different item that might have a different fob, etc. And there are cases where someone has a bag with a missing fob and they buy (unknowingly) a fake fob from ebay to replace what's missing.

If you can't get the pictures to upload, try using a photo-hosting site like photobucket, inkfrog, flicker, picasa, etc. Upload the pictures to the site, then post the IMG link to each picture.


----------



## Tjschulte

Attached is one photo I managed to upload....keep getting errors on rest, but I will keep trying. Thanks for your patience...new to the forum. You can see the serial number tag in this picture...plus the inside slip pockets that I thought looked like they were made out of vinyl.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tjschulte said:


> Attached is one photo I managed to upload....keep getting errors on rest, but I will keep trying. Thanks for your patience...new to the forum. You can see the serial number tag in this picture...plus the inside slip pockets that I thought looked like they were made out of vinyl.


That picture is enough to know that the bag is authentic. Those are the correct pockets, pocket material and right pocket design.


----------



## HarliRexx

So since this is authentic, does it look like an AWL remake that is tagged incorrectly, or does it seem someone did a swap and return with a vintage AWL?


----------



## BeenBurned

Without seeing the outside and the condition of the full bag, I have no idea whether it's a switch or a simple case of the incorrect label being attached to the bag. If the bag appears to be new and unused, I'm guessing that at some point, someone (whether factory or at store level) put a wrong tag on the bag. 

Again, the tag doesn't determine authenticity. You didn't buy a tag; the bag itself is genuine and that's what you are buying.


----------



## Tjschulte

BeenBurned said:


> Without seeing the outside and the condition of the full bag, I have no idea whether it's a switch or a simple case of the incorrect label being attached to the bag. If the bag appears to be new and unused, I'm guessing that at some point, someone (whether factory or at store level) put a wrong tag on the bag.
> 
> Again, the tag doesn't determine authenticity. You didn't buy a tag; the bag itself is genuine and that's what you are buying.


I realize that the tag has nothing to do with the bags authenticity....but is the TJ Maxx price accurate when they are basing the bags price off of a $298 retail (for the Blair bag)?  I am not sure what the Essex bag should sell for....as I do not believe this bag has been made for quite some time, has it?  From my research I think the Essex bag sold for about $190 at full retail from Dooney. At $169, I guess the price is likely still a bargain, but was hoping someone else could confirm that this is a good deal for this bag.


----------



## HarliRexx

So the bag does look brand new? This is so strange! I personally have no idea what fair retail value would be for that bag in authentic and new but quite old condition.


----------



## Tjschulte

HarliRexx said:


> So the bag does look brand new? This is so strange! I personally have no idea what fair retail value would be for that bag in authentic and new but quite old condition.


It is in very nice condition but does seem like it could have been gently used. Tip of  leather strap is a bit worn....looks like from use of being pushed thru the tab closure. Not frayed...but just a bit softened. And a bit of darkening on seal....but other than that, seems to be in good condition.


----------



## BeenBurned

Tjschulte said:


> I realize that the tag has nothing to do with  the bags authenticity....but is the TJ Maxx price accurate when they are  basing the bags price off of a $298 retail (for the Blair bag)?  I am  not sure what the Essex bag should sell for....as I do not believe this  bag has been made for quite some time, has it?  From my research I think  the Essex bag sold for about $190 at full retail from Dooney. At $169, I  guess the price is likely still a bargain, but was hoping someone else  could confirm that this is a good deal for this bag.



We aren't allowed to comment on price or value because item prices can  be considerably higher or lower than retail depending on availability,  desirably, color, condition and other variables. (As an example, I will  cite an example of a coach bag that retailed for about $350-400. That  bag was selling on eBay for $800. Now that bag might be even more money  because of its age and rarity.)

An item is worth what a willing buyer wants to pay for it depending on how badly she wants it. 

My suggestion is to search ebay's completed and sold listings to see what the selling prices were. (I don't know the original price of an Essex bag.)

You might be able to call Dooney's 1800 number and with the serial number, it's possible that they'll be able to identify the bag, when it was made and the original price. That still won't tell you what it's worth today, though.


----------



## Tjschulte

BeenBurned said:


> We aren't allowed to comment on price or value because item prices can  be considerably higher or lower than retail depending on availability,  desirably, color, condition and other variables. (As an example, I will  cite an example of a coach bag that retailed for about $350-400. That  bag was selling on eBay for $800. Now that bag might be even more money  because of its age and rarity.)
> 
> An item is worth what a willing buyer wants to pay for it depending on how badly she wants it.
> 
> My suggestion is to search ebay's completed and sold listings to see what the selling prices were. (I don't know the original price of an Essex bag.)
> 
> You might be able to call Dooney's 1800 number and with the serial number, it's possible that they'll be able to identify the bag, when it was made and the original price. That still won't tell you what it's worth today, though.



Thanks for the info! Appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tjschulte said:


> Thanks for the info! Appreciate it!


You're welcome.


----------



## gazaarin

I have a question on this item (and the seller by extension).  Any thoughts on if this is real.  I'm contemplating buying something of this nature for my wife.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=181209747825&


----------



## Rarity

Hi,
Could someone please authenticate this for me? 
I've had this bag for awhile since I'm fairly certain it's fake but I'm doing some late summer cleaning and if it IS fake, it's time to throw it out. 

Please let me know if you need more information or pictures. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
Could someone tell me if this is authentic? It's a bucket style in black leather. 
No tag inside, though. 
If you need more pictures, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

gazaarin said:


> I have a question on this item (and the seller by extension).  Any thoughts on if this is real.  I'm contemplating buying something of this nature for my wife.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=181209747825&


It's authentic. 


Rarity said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> I've had this bag for awhile since I'm fairly certain it's fake but I'm doing some late summer cleaning and if it IS fake, it's time to throw it out.
> 
> Please let me know if you need more information or pictures.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry. It's fake. 


Rarity said:


> Hi,
> Could someone tell me if this is authentic? It's a bucket style in black leather.
> No tag inside, though.
> If you need more pictures, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



It appears okay so far. Please post a picture of the side where the strap attaches to the bag.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> Sorry. It's fake.
> 
> 
> It appears okay so far. Please post a picture of the side where the strap attaches to the bag.



Thanks, BB. I'll post the picture later on today.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> Sorry. It's fake.
> 
> 
> It appears okay so far. Please post a picture of the side where the strap attaches to the bag.



Hi, 
I've taken a picture of each side. If you need anything else, let me know. 
Thanks, BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> I've taken a picture of each side. If you need anything else, let me know.
> Thanks, BB.



It's fine.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.



Thanks!

Do you happen to know the name of it?


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> Feel free to report. Maybe a buyer will be prevented from buying a fake.


 Somebody bought this after she relisted it about 5 times.  Why wasn't it taken down?


----------



## JOODLZ

I need help...what is the proper procedure to follow when a prospective buyer questions the authenticity of a D&B bag I had authenticated here a little more than a year ago? I certainly do not question its authenticity, but the buyer is accusing me of attempting to sell a counterfeit bag and I don't like that at all! The buyer cites sloppy stitching and an "assymetrical" duck patch as evidence. BeenBurned I hope you can offer some advice, either here or by PM. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> I need help...what is the proper procedure to follow when a prospective buyer questions the authenticity of a D&B bag I had authenticated here a little more than a year ago? I certainly do not question its authenticity, but the buyer is accusing me of attempting to sell a counterfeit bag and I don't like that at all! The buyer cites sloppy stitching and an "assymetrical" duck patch as evidence. BeenBurned I hope you can offer some advice, either here or by PM. Thanks in advance!


I don't mind posting publicly as it can help many people who lurk. It's always stressful  and your heart does a pitter-patter when you open an email alleging fake. 

If the buyer merely needs reassurance of authenticity, as opposed to having buyer's remorse (and looking for an  excuse to return it), try the  following.

1. If you had the bag authenticated here in the past, find the post with the authentication and send her the link. (To get it to open directly to that post, click on the post number.)

2. Have the buyer post an authenticity request here. Have her read post #1 for the posting format and information.

3. Refer her to the ebay discussion boards where she can scroll and find the "shoes, purses and fashion accessories" board. She can post her own pictures there. (The boards have new rules and the pictures have to be posted by the owner of the pics so she can't post your pictures.)

4. You can post on the ebay purse board asking about the listing. You may state that the pictures are your own.

5. Authenticate4u.com does Dooney and she can get a professional authentication for $7.


*ETA*: I found three bags that you'd posted in May, 2012. If your buyer purchased one of these three -- three posts in a row, she has no worries.
Starts here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-178.html#post22001582


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *JOODLZ* 

                              I need help...what is the proper procedure to follow when a  prospective buyer questions the authenticity of a D&B bag I had  authenticated here a little more than a year ago? I certainly do not  question its authenticity, but the buyer is accusing me of attempting to  sell a counterfeit bag and I don't like that at all! *The buyer cites  sloppy stitching and an "assymetrical" duck patch as evidence.  *BeenBurned I hope you can offer some advice, either here or by PM.  Thanks in advance!     




BeenBurned said:


> I don't mind posting publicly as it can help many people who lurk. It's always stressful  and your heart does a pitter-patter when you open an email alleging fake.
> 
> If the buyer merely needs reassurance of authenticity, as opposed to having buyer's remorse (and looking for an  excuse to return it), try the  following.
> 
> 1. If you had the bag authenticated here in the past, find the post with the authentication and send her the link. (To get it to open directly to that post, click on the post number.)
> 
> 2. Have the buyer post an authenticity request here. Have her read post #1 for the posting format and information.
> 
> 3. Refer her to the ebay discussion boards where she can scroll and find the "shoes, purses and fashion accessories" board. She can post her own pictures there. (The boards have new rules and the pictures have to be posted by the owner of the pics so she can't post your pictures.)
> 
> 4. You can post on the ebay purse board asking about the listing. You may state that the pictures are your own.
> 
> 5. Authenticate4u.com does Dooney and she can get a professional authentication for $7.
> 
> 
> *ETA*: I found three bags that you'd posted in May, 2012. If your buyer purchased one of these three -- three posts in a row, she has no worries.
> Starts here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-178.html#post22001582



Joodlz,

I've been thinking about your post, your buyer's concerns and the bags that were authenticated in May 2012. 

Based on her description of the concerns, I'm assuming she purchased the bag you asked about in post               #*2657*: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-178.html#post22001642

I hope you'll direct the buyer here because perhaps she can be reassured by either reading my explanations or by posting any concerns. 

I think part of the problem is that there are so many "authenticity guides" permeating the internet, many of which are obsolete, incomplete or just plain inaccurate. Many (all brands) have blanket statements describing "always-never rules," perfection in construction, consistency in details, etc.

As we've seen in so many  brands, there are exceptions to just about every rule, and unless you're buying a $35,000 Hermes bag, you won't get perfection! 

Dooney isn't a premium brand and there will sometimes be stitching irregulaties and other minor problems. 

The bag your buyer purchased is vintage - made approximately in the early eighties and is absolutely authentic. The issues (crooked stitching and slightly mis-cut duck emblem) are quality issues and NOT authenticity ones.

The fob is the older (original) DB fob made prior to the duck fobs. The  bag itself is a pre-tag (no serial number) bag, thus it lacks a red/white/blue tag with serial number.

The style of the bag is (I believe) one of the Surrey collection and there are several on ebay. Your buyer can compare. (The condition of your bag is considerably better.)

This one was incorrectly listed as Essex. This bag is similar but has a different interior. I believe there's a size difference between the two.: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1981-1982-Dooney-Bourke-Essex-Leather-Brown-Tan-Trim-Shoulder-Bag-/130973235494?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e9cf926&nma=true&si=caAtthOJUU4WI94LwhXHwK7Ps%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> I don't mind posting publicly as it can help many people who lurk. It's always stressful  and your heart does a pitter-patter when you open an email alleging fake.
> 
> If the buyer merely needs reassurance of authenticity, as opposed to having buyer's remorse (and looking for an  excuse to return it), try the  following.
> 
> 1. If you had the bag authenticated here in the past, find the post with the authentication and send her the link. (To get it to open directly to that post, click on the post number.)
> 
> 2. Have the buyer post an authenticity request here. Have her read post #1 for the posting format and information.
> 
> 3. Refer her to the ebay discussion boards where she can scroll and find the "shoes, purses and fashion accessories" board. She can post her own pictures there. (The boards have new rules and the pictures have to be posted by the owner of the pics so she can't post your pictures.)
> 
> 4. You can post on the ebay purse board asking about the listing. You may state that the pictures are your own.
> 
> 5. Authenticate4u.com does Dooney and she can get a professional authentication for $7.
> 
> 
> *ETA*: I found three bags that you'd posted in May, 2012. If your buyer purchased one of these three -- three posts in a row, she has no worries.
> Starts here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-178.html#post22001582





BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *JOODLZ*
> 
> I need help...what is the proper procedure to follow when a  prospective buyer questions the authenticity of a D&B bag I had  authenticated here a little more than a year ago? I certainly do not  question its authenticity, but the buyer is accusing me of attempting to  sell a counterfeit bag and I don't like that at all! *The buyer cites  sloppy stitching and an "assymetrical" duck patch as evidence.  *BeenBurned I hope you can offer some advice, either here or by PM.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joodlz,
> 
> I've been thinking about your post, your buyer's concerns and the bags that were authenticated in May 2012.
> 
> Based on her description of the concerns, I'm assuming she purchased the bag you asked about in post               #*2657*: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-178.html#post22001642
> 
> I hope you'll direct the buyer here because perhaps she can be reassured by either reading my explanations or by posting any concerns.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that there are so many "authenticity guides" permeating the internet, many of which are obsolete, incomplete or just plain inaccurate. Many (all brands) have blanket statements describing "always-never rules," perfection in construction, consistency in details, etc.
> 
> As we've seen in so many  brands, there are exceptions to just about every rule, and unless you're buying a $35,000 Hermes bag, you won't get perfection!
> 
> Dooney isn't a premium brand and there will sometimes be stitching irregulaties and other minor problems.
> 
> The bag your buyer purchased is vintage - made approximately in the early eighties and is absolutely authentic. The issues (crooked stitching and slightly mis-cut duck emblem) are quality issues and NOT authenticity ones.
> 
> The fob is the older (original) DB fob made prior to the duck fobs. The  bag itself is a pre-tag (no serial number) bag, thus it lacks a red/white/blue tag with serial number.
> 
> The style of the bag is (I believe) one of the Surrey collection and there are several on ebay. Your buyer can compare. (The condition of your bag is considerably better.)
> 
> This one was incorrectly listed as Essex. This bag is similar but has a different interior. I believe there's a size difference between the two.:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-198...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Beenburned, these last two posts are a huge help to me - and hopefully others who read this thread! I appreciate your time, your efforts and your advice...thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Beenburned, these last two posts are a huge help to me - and hopefully others who read this thread! I appreciate your time, your efforts and your advice...thanks again!


You're welcome.


----------



## Katherine2020

I found this bag while I was out thrifting. Is it authentic? I tried to attach photos here to no avail. I'll appreciate any comments and directions on how to include the photos. Please let me know if additional info is needed. Thanks!


http://s24.photobucket.com/user/rankat20/slideshow/Black DB


----------



## JOODLZ

Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke satchel?
Found at Goodwill Bargain Barn yesterday...amazing condition, but missing the shoulder strap  
Approx. 11.75w x 8h x 5.5d  Detachable handles 5
Inside is one open pocket with tab and one zipper pocket loaded with ink...hence the stain on the back. I've gotten some of the ink out and will continue...fingers crossed.

If I've done my homework correctly (thanks to BeenBurned's link to horsekeeping.com), I think it's a R29 Vintage Classic Satchel made in USA from around 1994...please correct me if it isn't.

I also own a R701 Vintage Carrier Shoulder Bag...is its shoulder strap appropriate to share with this satchel...hope so as my interest in D&B is renewed!!

As always, thanks in advance for everyone's time and expertise!


----------



## brainstorm

JOODLZ said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke satchel?
> Found at Goodwill Bargain Barn yesterday...amazing condition, but missing the shoulder strap
> Approx. 11.75w x 8h x 5.5d  Detachable handles 5
> Inside is one open pocket with tab and one zipper pocket loaded with ink...hence the stain on the back. I've gotten some of the ink out and will continue...fingers crossed.
> 
> If I've done my homework correctly (thanks to BeenBurned's link to horsekeeping.com), I think it's a R29 Vintage Classic Satchel made in USA from around 1994...please correct me if it isn't.
> 
> I also own a R701 Vintage Carrier Shoulder Bag...is its shoulder strap appropriate to share with this satchel...hope so as my interest in D&B is renewed!!
> 
> As always, thanks in advance for everyone's time and expertise!


Yep, authentic! Good find!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## DisneyFan13

Hello! Thinking of bidding on this purse to get my girlfriend for Christmas but I cannot tell if it is authentic or not.  Help a boyfriend out? 














Thank you for the help! Hoping to hear back from one or two of you soon


----------



## BeenBurned

DisneyFan13 said:


> Hello! Thinking of bidding on this purse to get my girlfriend for Christmas but I cannot tell if it is authentic or not.  Help a boyfriend out?
> 
> View attachment 2336414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336417
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help! Hoping to hear back from one or two of you soon


It's an authentic barrel bag.


----------



## JOODLZ

brainstorm said:


> Yep, authentic! Good find!



Thanks! Good find indeed...its original Goodwill price tag said $34.99 "as is", but was transferred to Goodwill Bargain Barn where purses are only $1.00! Thanks to what I've learned about DB on this thread, I knew I had a great deal!


----------



## DisneyFan13

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic barrel bag.


Thank you so much BeenBurned!

I got this bag in auction for $7.


----------



## BeenBurned

DisneyFan13 said:


> Thank you so much BeenBurned!
> 
> I got this bag in auction for $7.



You're welcome. Nice find, great deal.


----------



## echodreamz

Wife is looking to get this purse. It is not super expensive, but she would I would like to know if it is real before purchasing. It is from a local person in our community.

They say it is authentic, but who knows.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

echodreamz said:


> Wife is looking to get this purse. It is not super expensive, but she would I would like to know if it is real before purchasing. It is from a local person in our community.
> 
> They say it is authentic, but who knows.
> 
> Thanks!



It's authentic.


----------



## regiftgal

Good Morning-
I am hoping that someone could help me with the authenticity of the following D&B Case (rummage sale find). Thank you so much!!

Item Name: Dooney Cosmetic Case
Link (Photobucket): http://s271.photobucket.com/user/1verystylishgirl/library/Authenticity%20Request?sort=3&page=1
Measurements:  6.5" Across x 5" Tall x 2.5" Width (the interior is a red plastic lining)





















Thanks so much ))


----------



## BeenBurned

regiftgal said:


> Good Morning-
> I am hoping that someone could help me with the authenticity of the following D&B Case (rummage sale find). Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Dooney Cosmetic Case
> Link (Photobucket): http://s271.photobucket.com/user/1verystylishgirl/library/Authenticity Request?sort=3&page=1
> Measurements:  6.5" Across x 5" Tall x 2.5" Width (the interior is a red plastic lining)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ))


It's authentic. Original retail is/was around $68.


----------



## regiftgal

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Original retail is/was around $68.


 

Thank you so MUCH BB-You are truly a blessing.  I don't care if I come on here 1 time a year or a gazillion, you (and the other mods) are exceptional people, giving your time and dedication to all of us who love and covet these beautiful bags, etc! I am always gratedul.


----------



## regiftgal

regiftgal said:


> Thank you so MUCH BB-You are truly a blessing.  I don't care if I come on here 1 time a year or a gazillion, you (and the other mods) are exceptional people, giving your time and dedication to all of us who love and covet these beautiful bags, etc! I am always gratedul.


 
try . . . GRATEFUL )


----------



## BeenBurned

regiftgal said:


> Thank you so MUCH BB-You are truly a blessing.  I don't care if I come on here 1 time a year or a gazillion, you (and the other mods) are exceptional people, giving your time and dedication to all of us who love and covet these beautiful bags, etc! I am always gratedul.


You're welcome. 

Just to clarify, I'm not a mod. I'm just a "regular" member who helps where I can.


----------



## regiftgal

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm not a mod. I'm just a "regular" member who helps where I can.


 
Oh thx for letting me know, I wasn't sure and just wanted to convey my gratitude!!
:urock:


----------



## Caledonia

Is vintagedooney.com a legitimate site? I've been searching on bing for different vintage bags I come across on this forum, & vintagedooney.com comes up a lot, but not sure if 1. safe to do business with and  2. Dooneys they sell authentic. Any thoughts? they have a lot of older bags in fantastic condition if for real.


----------



## coach943

I know nothing about Dooney bags at all, but I saw this one and love it.  I'd appreciate thoughts on authenticity.  

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Bag Navy Blue Spectator Bag Nice Vintage Collection
Listing number: 161986186
Seller: GutsyGirls
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1619861...e?ref=shop_home_active&ga_search_query=dooney
Comments: This bag is clearly not navy blue.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Rarity

Caledonia said:


> Is vintagedooney.com a legitimate site? I've been searching on bing for different vintage bags I come across on this forum, & vintagedooney.com comes up a lot, but not sure if 1. safe to do business with and  2. Dooneys they sell authentic. Any thoughts? they have a lot of older bags in fantastic condition if for real.


It's a relatively new site only being up since Feb of this year and is registered in the US. Looks like the owner had another handbag site that's not up any longer. 
From what I'm able to see, I'd be comfortable buying from them. If I were you, I'd call the number listed just to be on the safe side.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B belt?
Bought at local thrift store.
Guessing vintage based on logo.

And I've added a new word to my fashion vocabulary...surcingle...must mean "twill" 
For the trivia minded...from Wikipedia: "A surcingle is a strap made of leather or leather-like synthetic  materials such as nylon or neoprene, sometimes with elastic, that  fastens around a horse's girth area." A little Dooney & Bourke humor perhaps???

Any other info is appreciated...as always, thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B belt?
> Bought at local thrift store.
> Guessing vintage based on logo.
> 
> And I've added a new word to my fashion vocabulary...surcingle...must mean "twill"
> For the trivia minded...from Wikipedia: "A surcingle is a strap made of leather or leather-like synthetic  materials such as nylon or neoprene, sometimes with elastic, that  fastens around a horse's girth area." A little Dooney & Bourke humor perhaps???
> 
> Any other info is appreciated...as always, thanks in advance!



It's authentic. It's vintage as indicated by the old DB logo. I'm guessing it's from the mid-80s.

LOL! This is a coincidence. It's funny you should mention Wikipedia. I just commented on your Coach belts and I used very non-technical language to describe the pokey thing that goes through the holes to adjust the tightness after having checked Wikipedia and not finding the correct term!

ETA: Although "solid brass" is often indicative of fake on Coach buckles, many authentic Dooney items do have the stamp.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It's vintage as indicated by the old DB logo. I'm guessing it's from the mid-80s.
> 
> LOL! This is a coincidence. It's funny you should mention Wikipedia. I just commented on your Coach belts and I used very non-technical language to describe the pokey thing that goes through the holes to adjust the tightness after having checked Wikipedia and not finding the correct term!
> 
> ETA: Although "solid brass" is often indicative of fake on Coach buckles, many authentic Dooney items do have the stamp.



Thanks BeenBurned...I figured with the old DB logo, it was good...and old!

BTW: I googled "belt buckle parts" and found this...on Wikipedia...Frame-style buckles are the oldest design. In a frame-and-prong  buckle the *prong* attaches to one end of the frame and extends "away"  from the wearer through a hole in the belt, where it anchors against the  opposite side of the frame...now we know


----------



## closuitm

I just got this at a thrift store...any thoughts on authenticity? Looks fine to me.



















This other one I've had for a while and it has no tags inside. No idea what to make of that. Other than that, it looks authentic to me. 

















No tags whatsoever! has the classic little peg-style flap and pocket. And the whole inside seems to be lined with real leather. Weird? And I have never seen an all black Dooney before.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks BeenBurned...I figured with the old DB logo, it was good...and old!
> 
> BTW: I googled "belt buckle parts" and found this...on Wikipedia...Frame-style buckles are the oldest design. In a frame-and-prong  buckle the *prong* attaches to one end of the frame and extends "away"  from the wearer through a hole in the belt, where it anchors against the  opposite side of the frame...now we know


You're welcome. 


closuitm said:


> I just got this at a thrift store...any thoughts on authenticity? Looks fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This other one I've had for a while and it has no tags inside. No idea what to make of that. Other than that, it looks authentic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tags whatsoever! has the classic little peg-style flap and pocket. And the whole inside seems to be lined with real leather. Weird? And I have never seen an all black Dooney before.



Both are authentic. The second one is pre-tag.


----------



## closuitm

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> Both are authentic. The second one is pre-tag.


thank you!


----------



## sagg99

checking if this bag is authentic, I never seen a Dooney & Bourke plastic zipper before         http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e0f6ae4e     seller Setsukos  item # 111148445262  thanks


----------



## brainstorm

sagg99 said:


> checking if this bag is authentic, I never seen a Dooney & Bourke plastic zipper before         http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e0f6ae4e     seller Setsukos  item # 111148445262  thanks


Authentic. Those zippers are helpful for a more "heavy duty" bag and is more sturdy from my experience.


----------



## sagg99

brainstorm said:


> Authentic. Those zippers are helpful for a more "heavy duty" bag and is more sturdy from my experience.


  thanks!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310754548818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 this is a fake yes? seller maninbalck999 item#310754548818 I reported this as a possible fake


----------



## sagg99

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...52,701514875&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0 seller Station_85 item # 321210433468 this style is unusual is it fake? thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310754548818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 this is a fake yes? seller maninbalck999 item#310754548818 I reported this as a possible fake



It is fake but in the future, don't report "possible" fakes. Only report after something is confirmed fake. Too many authentic listings are removed when "possible" fakes are reported.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...52,701514875&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0 seller Station_85 item # 321210433468 this style is unusual is it fake? thanks



It's authentic. 

But before doing business with station_85, you might want to check her feedback. She has a long history of not accurately or honestly describing her items. 

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> But before doing business with station_85, you might want to check her feedback. She has a long history of not accurately or honestly describing her items.
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home[/QUOTE thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> It is fake but in the future, don't report "possible" fakes. Only report after something is confirmed fake. Too many authentic listings are removed when "possible" fakes are reported.


Thanks, and will wait for response next time before reporting items


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Thanks for the heads up





sagg99 said:


> Thanks, and will wait for response next time before reporting items



You're welcome.


----------



## Katherine2020

Would someone mind taking a look at these fobs please? I purchased these on eBay, and now that I've received them, I'm thinking the one with the orange duck is counterfeit. I'll wait for opinions before I contact the seller. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Katherine2020 said:


> Would someone mind taking a look at these fobs please? I purchased these on eBay, and now that I've received them, I'm thinking the one with the orange duck is counterfeit. I'll wait for opinions before I contact the seller. Thanks!



The orange one appears to be the incorrect shape and if the duck is on both front and back, it is, indeed fake.


----------



## Katherine2020

BeenBurned said:


> The orange one appears to be the incorrect shape and if the duck is on both front and back, it is, indeed fake.


 
Thanks BeenBurned. Not knowing much about Dooneys, I didn't think much about the shape of the fob when I was bidding, and thought it was just something I hadn't seen before. Once it got here, I could see that the quality is really lacking. The duck is on both sides, and the leather strip that it hangs from is skinny, and the stitching doesn't go all the way around the slits. Do the other two look okay?


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> The orange one appears to be the incorrect shape and if the duck is on both front and back, it is, indeed fake.




the stitching is also wrong.  the orange duck has a single line down the middle - the other two that are authentic are stiched on both sides.


----------



## BeenBurned

Katherine2020 said:


> Thanks BeenBurned. Not knowing much about Dooneys, I didn't think much about the shape of the fob when I was bidding, and thought it was just something I hadn't seen before. Once it got here, I could see that the quality is really lacking. The duck is on both sides, and the leather strip that it hangs from is skinny, and the stitching doesn't go all the way around the slits. Do the other two look okay?





bag-princess said:


> the stitching is also wrong.  the orange duck has a single line down the middle - the other two that are authentic are stiched on both sides.


I agree. The other 2 are okay.


----------



## Katherine2020

bag-princess said:


> the stitching is also wrong.  the orange duck has a single line down the middle - the other two that are authentic are stiched on both sides.


 


BeenBurned said:


> I agree. The other 2 are okay.


 
Thanks Ladies! I'm hoping the seller will agree to give a partial refund, cause I really need one of them.


----------



## Rarity

I have a question on the fobs used by Dooney. Specifically, the brass one with the duck and the other brass with D & B on them. Does anyone know what time frame each was made? 

Thanks.


----------



## sashanj077

Katherine2020 said:


> Would someone mind taking a look at these fobs please? I purchased these on eBay, and now that I've received them, I'm thinking the one with the orange duck is counterfeit. I'll wait for opinions before I contact the seller. Thanks!



Honestly they look all good to me


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Katherine2020* 

                              Would someone mind taking a look at these fobs please? I  purchased these on eBay, and now that I've received them, I'm thinking  the one with the orange duck is counterfeit. I'll wait for opinions  before I contact the seller. Thanks!


http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3...psbfc9e8c8.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3...ps5c4168b4.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c3...psc6c8a36c.jpg





sashanj077 said:


> Honestly they look all good to me


One of the fobs has already been determined to be fake. There's no question.


----------



## denton

Hi guys:

What do you think about this one? 

I don't recall the inner pocket matching the bag color, or that little zipper pull thing. No sign of a label either.

Ebay auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f29d62311

Auction number: 271284839185
Seller:  shinycross02
Title:  Dooney and Bourke Burgundy Pebbled Leather Vintage Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> What do you think about this one?
> 
> I don't recall the inner pocket matching the bag color, or that little zipper pull thing. No sign of a label either.
> 
> Ebay auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f29d62311
> 
> Auction number: 271284839185
> Seller:  shinycross02
> Title:  Dooney and Bourke Burgundy Pebbled Leather Vintage Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse
> 
> Thanks!


Although I'd love to hear another opinion, I'm sure that bag is fake. Not only is the pocket the wrong color and material but the additional pocket stuck onto it is wrong, the white zipper would not have been used and the stitching is a sloppy mess. (In fact, it shouldn't even have that zipper!)

Here's an authentic version:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/eq80.htm


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> Although I'd love to hear another opinion, I'm sure that bag is fake. Not only is the pocket the wrong color and material but the additional pocket stuck onto it is wrong, the white zipper would not have been used and the stitching is a sloppy mess. (In fact, it shouldn't even have that zipper!)
> 
> Here's an authentic version:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/eq80.htm



Thank you beenburned!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Thank you beenburned!


You're welcome.


----------



## pmburk

Here are 2 vintage ones I'm looking at. These are local, so the only pics I have!

Green - Surrey Large Carrier. This has the red, white & blue cotton "Dooney & Bourke Inc" tag inside, but it doesn't say made in USA. My concern is that the leather strap on the front of the bag seems much wider & shorter than other vintage large surreys I've seen. Maybe this is the difference in the newer "assembled in Costa Rica" bags?

The small black one is a mini bucket, it does have the MIUSA tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

pmburk said:


> Here are 2 vintage ones I'm looking at. These are local, so the only pics I have!
> 
> Green - Surrey Large Carrier. This has the red, white & blue cotton "Dooney & Bourke Inc" tag inside, but it doesn't say made in USA. My concern is that the leather strap on the front of the bag seems much wider & shorter than other vintage large surreys I've seen. Maybe this is the difference in the newer "assembled in Costa Rica" bags?
> 
> The small black one is a mini bucket, it does have the MIUSA tag.


No red flags but there aren't enough pictures to feel comfortable to authenticate. At the very minimum, I'd want to see pictures of the inside and the serial numbers on the backs of the red, white and blue tags.


----------



## pmburk

BeenBurned said:


> No red flags but there aren't enough pictures to feel comfortable to authenticate. At the very minimum, I'd want to see pictures of the inside and the serial numbers on the backs of the red, white and blue tags.



I'll try to get a few more pics the next time I visit this dealer.

I know my vintage Dooney fairly well and I don't have any doubts on the bucket, but the green has me concerned because to me the style looks almost "sloppy" compared to the older ones.


----------



## nmm1

Hi!
I was directed to this forum by a friend of mine. I found this purse on Ebay and I think it's just so cute! Can you tell if it's authentic? TIA! 



DOONEY & Bourke Handbag baguette PURSE Rainbow Logo GENUINE Leather Vinyl
Item # 290984655799
Seller rukiind2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-Bour...799?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c0097bb7


----------



## BeenBurned

nmm1 said:


> Hi!
> I was directed to this forum by a friend of mine. I found this purse on Ebay and I think it's just so cute! Can you tell if it's authentic? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> DOONEY & Bourke Handbag baguette PURSE Rainbow Logo GENUINE Leather Vinyl
> Item # 290984655799
> Seller rukiind2
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-Bour...799?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c0097bb7


Welcome! 

The bag is authentic and from the IT collection. The bags are made with PVC (vinyl) coated fabric and are water-resistant but it should be noted that the whites tended to yellow as seen in the bag in the listing.


----------



## nmm1

Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## Karen.e




----------



## brainstorm

pmburk said:


> Here are 2 vintage ones I'm looking at. These are local, so the only pics I have!
> 
> Green - Surrey Large Carrier. This has the red, white & blue cotton "Dooney & Bourke Inc" tag inside, but it doesn't say made in USA. My concern is that the leather strap on the front of the bag seems much wider & shorter than other vintage large surreys I've seen. Maybe this is the difference in the newer "assembled in Costa Rica" bags?
> 
> The small black one is a mini bucket, it does have the MIUSA tag.


The smaller black bucket looks good to me, but something about the green Surrey that doesn't look right to me. Keep in mind that I am much more familiar with the original vintage versions of the purses, so this could have been one of the recent re-makes of the vintage ones. The buckle and size of the duck label seem off, as does the strap. I have a navy version in my shop, take a look to see the areas I have concerns about: https://www.etsy.com/listing/160989138/vintage-dooney-bourke-navy-blue-leather?

BeenBurned is right about being able to fully authenticate it if we had pics of the interior.


----------



## BeenBurned

nmm1 said:


> Okay, thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

Karen.e said:


> View attachment 2355385


I have no idea what kind of bag this is on but the tag with serial number is genuine and the lining looks right. 

But to get an accurate authentication, we need to see the bag too. 

(There have been instances where dishonest sellers have glued or sewn on authentic red, white and blue tags on fakes.)


----------



## pmburk

brainstorm said:


> The smaller black bucket looks good to me, but something about the green Surrey that doesn't look right to me. Keep in mind that I am much more familiar with the original vintage versions of the purses, so this could have been one of the recent re-makes of the vintage ones. The buckle and size of the duck label seem off, as does the strap. I have a navy version in my shop, take a look to see the areas I have concerns about: https://www.etsy.com/listing/160989138/vintage-dooney-bourke-navy-blue-leather?
> 
> BeenBurned is right about being able to fully authenticate it if we had pics of the interior.


 
Yeah, I am going to pass on the green. I know my vintage Dooney fairly well and it feels good in hand, the leather feels nice, no real red flags there... but just looking at it, it doesn't seem the same as my others. The strap is wider/shorter... it just looks more "sloppy" to me. Part of me feels it may be a newer one that isn't assembled in USA, but I am going to pass either way. It just doesn't do it for me.

Like you though, I'm more familiar with the original, older bags. Sidenote, I had no idea that was your etsy shop! I have browsed it many times. 

The black bucket is the real deal so I'm not worried about that one. I'll probably buy it this weekend. He does have 1 other white zipper clutch I'm still debating on, too. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## brainstorm

pmburk said:


> Yeah, I am going to pass on the green. I know my vintage Dooney fairly well and it feels good in hand, the leather feels nice, no real red flags there... but just looking at it, it doesn't seem the same as my others. The strap is wider/shorter... it just looks more "sloppy" to me. Part of me feels it may be a newer one that isn't assembled in USA, but I am going to pass either way. It just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> Like you though, I'm more familiar with the original, older bags. Sidenote, I had no idea that was your etsy shop! I have browsed it many times.
> 
> The black bucket is the real deal so I'm not worried about that one. I'll probably buy it this weekend. He does have 1 other white zipper clutch I'm still debating on, too.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


You are spot on your on your skepticism about the bag! Thanks for browsing and check back often. I have a whole new batch of purses that need to be photographed and listed soon.


----------



## Molly0

I'm pretty sure this bag is authentic, but still, I'd love to get your confirmation.  Also what year might this be from?

(So sorry, but apparently I can only post 1 picture at a time.  Please bear with me)

Any information on it at all would be so appreciated.


----------



## Molly0

Picture #2:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Molly0

Picture #3:


----------



## Molly0

Picture#4:


----------



## Molly0

Picture#5:


----------



## Molly0

Picture#6:


----------



## Molly0

Phew!  Last one!  Thank you for your patience!


----------



## BeenBurned

Molly0 said:


> I'm pretty sure this bag is authentic, but still, I'd love to get your confirmation.  Also what year might this be from?
> 
> (So sorry, but apparently I can only post 1 picture at a time.  Please bear with me)





Molly0 said:


> Picture #2:





Molly0 said:


> Picture #3:





Molly0 said:


> Picture#4:


Authentic from Marchesa collection. It was approx. 2005 but I'm not absolutely sure of the year.


----------



## Molly0

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic from Marchesa collection. It was approx. 2005 but I'm not absolutely sure of the year.



Thank you so much BeenBurned!  Appreciate it!  What a pretty bag!

I notice the zipper is made by "Riri". Was this made in Italy?


----------



## brainstorm

denton said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> What do you think about this one?
> 
> I don't recall the inner pocket matching the bag color, or that little zipper pull thing. No sign of a label either.
> 
> Ebay auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f29d62311
> 
> Auction number: 271284839185
> Seller:  shinycross02
> Title:  Dooney and Bourke Burgundy Pebbled Leather Vintage Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse
> 
> Thanks!


A little late on this one, but thought I'd toss in my two cents. 

Ohhh.... I think I'd have to disagree with Been Burned about this one. In fact, the link she provided to the authentic version (http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/eq80.htm) helped me to solidify that I believe this one is an authentic vintage D&B.

From the pics, just looking at the material and the construction, it looks solidly like an authentic purse. Even though the interior pocket is a different color, I'm still willing to bet it's real. The light colored zipper also appears in the horsekeeping version. If I was a betting woman, I'd bet "authentic."


----------



## Rosie247

I'm new to TPF and to handbag collecting in general, any help you could give would be appreciated. This is my 4.99 thrift store find, it has general wear buit I'm wondering if it's authentic or a fake. Thanks for your time, Rosiehttp://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv1_1_zpsae407197.jpg

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv5_1_zps75e4767f.jpg

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv2_1_zpse96fdfb3.jpg


----------



## Rosie247

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv7_1_zps84fcf56c.jpg


----------



## Rosie247

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv4_1_zps75413161.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

Rosie247 said:


> I'm new to TPF and to handbag collecting in general, any help you could give would be appreciated. This is my 4.99 thrift store find, it has general wear buit I'm wondering if it's authentic or a fake. Thanks for your time, Rosiehttp://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv1_1_zpsae407197.jpg
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv5_1_zps75e4767f.jpg
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv2_1_zpse96fdfb3.jpg





Rosie247 said:


> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv7_1_zps84fcf56c.jpg





Rosie247 said:


> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd51/rosieebaypictures/snazzy/atbanfv4_1_zps75413161.jpg


It's an authentic bucket bag from the IT collection. Nice find for a good price. They must have thought it was fake.


----------



## Rosie247

Thanks so much! It was kind of dusty and is definitely used but it's still wearable and it's good to know it's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rosie247 said:


> Thanks so much! It was kind of dusty and is definitely used but it's still wearable and it's good to know it's authentic.


You're welcome.


----------



## wendasa

Wow!  You guys really know a lot about Dooney & Bourke.  I can't wait until I'm able to find out if mine are real (if someone would be willing to help).  I'm one of those people who bought several off eBay and I'm just not sure....


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## wendasa

Thank you so much for posting these pictures!  I was wondering about a fob I have on my purse.  I'd never seen one without the duck logo.  This one has the shield and I was panicking.



Katherine2020 said:


> Would someone mind taking a look at these fobs please? I purchased these on eBay, and now that I've received them, I'm thinking the one with the orange duck is counterfeit. I'll wait for opinions before I contact the seller. Thanks!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these pictures!  I was wondering about a fob I have on my purse.  I'd never seen one without the duck logo.  This one has the shield and I was panicking.


----------



## wendasa

Item: Purse Handbag Shoulder Cross body Doouney & Bourke Purse B3231
Listing number:  190915307951, I think...
 Seller: tradermagees007 
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Handb...HqbBdjLvU8DDXBF7iPh98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I've actually already purchased this bag.  I purchased three bags without verifying them first.  Any help would be appreciated.  I just bought them so if they're fake I can contact each seller.  I can take other pictures if you'd like.


----------



## wendasa

Item: Dooney & Bourke Red 4 Piece Signature Buckle Satchel
 Listing number:  271287443708, I think...
 Seller: courtneysxcloset 
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...HqbBdjLvU8DDXBF7iPh98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  Another bag I bought without checking.  Please help!  I can take other pictures if you'd like.


----------



## wendasa

Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag
 Listing number:  161115876318, I think...
 Seller: greening77 
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...HqbBdjLvU8DDXBF7iPh98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 Comments:  Third bag I bought without checking.  Sigh!  Please help!  I can take other pictures if you'd like.   Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

wendasa said:


> Item: Purse Handbag Shoulder Cross body Doouney & Bourke Purse B3231
> Listing number:  190915307951, I think...
> Seller: tradermagees007
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purse-Handb...HqbBdjLvU8DDXBF7iPh98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: I've actually already purchased this bag.  I purchased three bags without verifying them first.  Any help would be appreciated.  I just bought them so if they're fake I can contact each seller.  I can take other pictures if you'd like.





wendasa said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Red 4 Piece Signature Buckle Satchel
> Listing number:  271287443708, I think...
> Seller: courtneysxcloset
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...HqbBdjLvU8DDXBF7iPh98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  Another bag I bought without checking.  Please help!  I can take other pictures if you'd like.





wendasa said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag
> Listing number:  161115876318, I think...
> Seller: greening77
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...HqbBdjLvU8DDXBF7iPh98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  Third bag I bought without checking.  Sigh!  Please help!  I can take other pictures if you'd like.   Thanks!


You did fine! They're all authentic.


----------



## wendasa

BeenBurned said:


> You did fine! They're all authentic.


 

Yea, Yea, and Yea!!!   I was a little worried there! THANK YOU!!


----------



## BeenBurned

wendasa said:


> Yea, Yea, and Yea!!!   I was a little worried there! THANK YOU!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Rarity

Can someone tell me if this Dooney is authentic? The seller only has 2 pictures, which may not be enough to tell. Thanks. 

Seller: shopcaliforniagirls 

Item:  Vintage 90s Dooney & Burke Pebbled Soft LEATHER Medium Purse Bag tote

Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1633502...er=price_asc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Can someone tell me if this Dooney is authentic? The seller only has 2 pictures, which may not be enough to tell. Thanks.
> 
> Seller: shopcaliforniagirls
> 
> Item:  Vintage 90s Dooney & Burke Pebbled Soft LEATHER Medium Purse Bag tote
> 
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1633502...er=price_asc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage


It's fake. 

I find that I get very frustrated with Etsy because the site is loaded with fakes and Etsy doesn't give a rat's patottie and doesn't have a "report" function. Personally, I refuse to do business with a site or its sellers when their admin don't care about abiding by the law.


----------



## sagg99

Rarity said:


> I have a question on the fobs used by Dooney. Specifically, the brass one with the duck and the other brass with D & B on them. Does anyone know what time frame each was made?
> 
> Thanks.


Rarity this info on ebay helped me with many Dooney & Bourke items
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html
and 
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-PHOTOS-Part-I-/10000000004439029/g.html


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> I find that I get very frustrated with Etsy because the site is loaded with fakes and Etsy doesn't give a rat's patottie and doesn't have a "report" function. Personally, I refuse to do business with a site or its sellers when their admin don't care about abiding by the law.


Thanks, BB! I agree about doing business with a site that doesn't care about fakes. 
It looks like they've added a Report option, though. 
I wasn't sure which option to pick and used Prohibited, then added that it was counterfeit. 
I had no idea fakes were so prevalent on there!


----------



## Rarity

sagg99 said:


> Rarity this info on ebay helped me with many Dooney & Bourke items
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html
> and
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-PHOTOS-Part-I-/10000000004439029/g.html


Thanks, sagg99! Much appreciated. 

I have read those guides. They're great, aren't they? And the woman who created them is so very helpful if you need information or have a question. 

I couldn't find the specific info I need on the fobs there, though. I'll have to go through them again since maybe I missed something.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> I find that I get very frustrated with Etsy because the site is loaded with fakes and Etsy doesn't give a rat's patottie and doesn't have a "report" function. Personally, I refuse to do business with a site or its sellers when their admin don't care about abiding by the law.


BB, Here's a discussion started by an Etsy member complaining about fakes. According to most of the comments on the first page of responses, only the rights holder can get a listing removed. 
That can't be right, can it??


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> BB, Here's a discussion started by an Etsy member complaining about fakes. According to most of the comments on the first page of responses, only the rights holder can get a listing removed.
> That can't be right, can it??


Is there supposed to be a link?


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> Is there supposed to be a link?




Yes!! 

http://www.etsy.com/teams/7718/questions/discuss/11782438/page/1


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

Rarity said:


> Thanks, sagg99! Much appreciated.
> 
> I have read those guides. They're great, aren't they? And the woman who created them is so very helpful if you need information or have a question.
> 
> I couldn't find the specific info I need on the fobs there, though. I'll have to go through them again since maybe I missed something.
> 
> Thanks again.


 you're welcome, researching is fun, especially when you find info on your vintage item


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> I find that I get very frustrated with Etsy because the site is loaded with fakes and Etsy doesn't give a rat's patottie and doesn't have a "report" function. Personally, I refuse to do business with a site or its sellers when their admin don't care about abiding by the law.


Well, I just checked and it's still listed. 
I'm going to keep checking.  
From what you've said, I don't have much hope that they'll be taking it down. So frustrating.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Yes!!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/teams/7718/questions/discuss/11782438/page/1


If items are admitted to be "replica," "fake," "knockoff," or any other implication or admission that it wasn't made by the rights holder, there should be no question that they should be removed.

As for counterfeit items where the sellers lie about authenticity, sites like Etsy can use the services of those who authenticate on other forums (such as this one) and get opinions they can trust. Bonz does it and it's rare to find fakes there. So it can be done.

It's not true that only the rights holder can report.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> If items are admitted to be "replica," "fake," "knockoff," or any other implication or admission that it wasn't made by the rights holder, there should be no question that they should be removed.
> 
> As for counterfeit items where the sellers lie about authenticity, sites like Etsy can use the services of those who authenticate on other forums (such as this one) and get opinions they can trust. Bonz does it and it's rare to find fakes there. So it can be done.
> 
> It's not true that only the rights holder can report.



That's what I thought. Thanks, BB.


----------



## Rarity

Could someone please authenticate this for me? If you need more pictures, please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? If you need more pictures, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Authentic.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thanks, BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thanks, BB.


You're welcome.


----------



## regiftgal

Good Morning-
General Dooney question not sure if this is the right posting place.

Does every Dooney ever produced come with the dooney purse duck fob? Or are there a few styles that do not.  I bought the Signature Quilt Small East/West Slouch PURSE HQ700 (from a private seller) and it wasn't advertised w the bag, so I am just wondering if that style might not of come w one, or are they on all Dooneys? (I looked at Dooney.com and I do not see the duck fob showing on that style, but maybe it is hidden inside the bag which they do not show).

Thx so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

regiftgal said:


> Good Morning-
> General Dooney question not sure if this is the right posting place.
> 
> Does every Dooney ever produced come with the dooney purse duck fob? Or are there a few styles that do not.  I bought the Signature Quilt Small East/West Slouch PURSE HQ700 (from a private seller) and it wasn't advertised w the bag, so I am just wondering if that style might not of come w one, or are they on all Dooneys? (I looked at Dooney.com and I do not see the duck fob showing on that style, but maybe it is hidden inside the bag which they do not show).
> 
> Thx so much!


I was trying to post pictures of several styles with different types of fobs as well as some without fobs but it wasn't letting me post. 

I will state that I don't believe that style HQ700 comes with a fob. 

Other styles came with or without different styles of fobs. Some had fobs as zipper pulls and others had various logo plaques or patches in lieu of a fob.


----------



## MiaBorsa

regiftgal said:


> Good Morning-
> General Dooney question not sure if this is the right posting place.
> 
> Does every Dooney ever produced come with the dooney purse duck fob? Or are there a few styles that do not.  I bought the Signature Quilt Small East/West Slouch PURSE HQ700 (from a private seller) and it wasn't advertised w the bag, so I am just wondering if that style might not of come w one, or are they on all Dooneys? (I looked at Dooney.com and I do not see the duck fob showing on that style, but maybe it is hidden inside the bag which they do not show).
> 
> Thx so much!



If I recall correctly, if the bag has a metal Dooney & Bourke plate on the front, it does not have the brass hangtag.   However if the Dooney nameplate is leather, it will have the hangtag...like this.   http://www.londonluggage.com/dnbhq700.htm


----------



## regiftgal

Thx so much to Been Burned and Mia Borsa for your quick response and info.  That is exactly the answer I was looking for and yes, that is the bag w the gold plate on the front )

Thx again ))


----------



## Rarity

Could someone please authenticate this for me? There's no Dooney & Bourke tag inside, so I'm not sure what to make of it. It doesn't appear to have been cut out so I'm wondering if some of the older Dooney's had not tags. (?)

If you need more information, please let me know.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? There's no Dooney & Bourke tag inside, so I'm not sure what to make of it. It doesn't appear to have been cut out so I'm wondering if some of the older Dooney's had not tags. (?)
> 
> If you need more information, please let me know.


I can't see the fob too well but it appears to be one of the older DB fobs, further indication that the bag is probably a pre-tag equestrian bag. It's authentic.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> I can't see the fob too well but it appears to be one of the older DB fobs, further indication that the bag is probably a pre-tag equestrian bag. It's authentic.



Yes BB, it's the older fob. Thanks! Any idea when these were made?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Yes BB, it's the older fob. Thanks! Any idea when these were made?


I'm not exactly sure of the timeline but I believe that they started putting tags and serial numbers in in the mid-80s so this might have been early 80s.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not exactly sure of the timeline but I believe that they started putting tags and serial numbers in in the mid-80s so this might have been early 80s.


Thanks, BB. I have another that I need to have authenticated, but this one is in really rough shape.
My problem is that I *love* the older brass fobs so sometimes I purchase something I probably shouldn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thanks, BB. I have another that I need to have authenticated, but this one is in really rough shape.
> My problem is that I *love* the older brass fobs so sometimes I purchase something I probably shouldn't.


You're welcome.


----------



## skyeblue31

Hello, I am new here.  Would someone please authenticate this bag for me? Any help is appreciated.  Thank you!

Item: Dooney and Bourke Large Brown Leather Bag with Signature Change Purse Included
Listing number: 161122452933
Seller: absuga
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161122452933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: After looking at all the different "How to tell if it's real" pages, I'm so totally confused.  I'm also new to D&B.

Edited to add that I am going to try to add pictures.  My first try didn't work out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

skyeblue31 said:


> Hello, I am new here.  Would someone please authenticate this bag for me? Any help is appreciated.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Large Brown Leather Bag with Signature Change Purse Included
> Listing number: 161122452933
> Seller: absuga
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161122452933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: After looking at all the different "How to tell if it's real" pages, I'm so totally confused.  I'm also new to D&B.
> 
> Edited to add that I am going to try to add pictures.  My first try didn't work out.



That appears to be a croco "Chiara" bag from a couple of years ago.  Here's an old listing from Macy's website.  http://reviews.macys.com/7129/31610...views/reviews.htm?sort=submissionTime&dir=asc  Without seeing the inside, I'd say that bag is genuine.


----------



## skyeblue31

MiaBorsa said:


> That appears to be a croco "Chiara" bag from a couple of years ago.  Here's an old listing from Macy's website.  http://reviews.macys.com/7129/31610...views/reviews.htm?sort=submissionTime&dir=asc  Without seeing the inside, I'd say that bag is genuine.



Thank you so much!  I was trying to post pictures, but it just showed up as links.  The D&B tag does look like ones I've seen that I believe are authentic.  The back of it has a serial # beginning with a J.....from what I read, it was made in China.


----------



## BeenBurned

skyeblue31 said:


> Hello, I am new here.  Would someone please authenticate this bag for me? Any help is appreciated.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Large Brown Leather Bag with Signature Change Purse Included
> Listing number: 161122452933
> Seller: absuga
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161122452933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: After looking at all the different "How to tell if it's real" pages, I'm so totally confused.  I'm also new to D&B.
> 
> Edited to add that I am going to try to add pictures.  My first try didn't work out.





MiaBorsa said:


> That appears to be a croco "Chiara" bag from a couple of years ago.  Here's an old listing from Macy's website.  http://reviews.macys.com/7129/31610...views/reviews.htm?sort=submissionTime&dir=asc  Without seeing the inside, I'd say that bag is genuine.





skyeblue31 said:


> Thank you so much!  I was trying to post pictures, but it just showed up as links.  The D&B tag does look like ones I've seen that I believe are authentic.  The back of it has a serial # beginning with a J.....from what I read, it was made in China.


I agree that both pieces are probably okay but the seller would have done better if she'd had more pictures. 

OTOH, it worked to your benefit because you got a great deal on a poorly listed item!


----------



## skyeblue31

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that both pieces are probably okay but the seller would have done better if she'd had more pictures.
> 
> OTOH, it worked to your benefit because you got a great deal on a poorly listed item!




I was thinking that after looking them up on ebay....I couldn't find one that was as inexpensive as mine.  I'm super excited and off to switch bags now.  Thank you to everyone.  I've been lurking for awhile and PF is totally awesome


----------



## Rarity

Could someone please authenticate this for me? 

If you need anything else, please let me know. 
Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> If you need anything else, please let me know.
> Thanks.


It's authentic.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Thanks, BB!


You're welcome.


----------



## anonymousC

Can you help me authenticate this purse??

Item: rare dooney and bourke clutch made in Italy ??
Item No.: 300992492442
Seller: gigi71black
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=300992492442 

Your help is much appreciated...


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


BB, Do you happen to know the name of the bag? I purchased it without a strap so I have to try and find a replacement. 

Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

anonymousC said:


> Can you help me authenticate this purse??
> 
> Item: rare dooney and bourke clutch made in Italy ??
> Item No.: 300992492442
> Seller: gigi71black
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=300992492442
> 
> Your help is much appreciated...


So far, I don't see red flags. Please request a picture of both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> BB, Do you happen to know the name of the bag? I purchased it without a strap so I have to try and find a replacement.
> 
> Thanks.


I think the name is a really generic type of name like "zip top" or "top zip." The color appears to be taupe. (It's not dark taupe; just "regular" taupe.)


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> I think the name is a really generic type of name like "zip top" or "top zip." The color appears to be taupe. (It's not dark taupe; just "regular" taupe.)



Thanks, BB. I'll do a search to see what I come up with.


----------



## anonymousC

BeenBurned said:


> So far, I don't see red flags. Please request a picture of both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.



Thanks!! I asked for the tag, but the lady said it doesn't have a tag. So I'm thinking I'm going to ask more questions about the tag.


----------



## lisa.nickel

It's been a while since I bought a Dooney and this seems like a pretty good deal. She say's it's brand new and selling it because she received it as a gift. 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4132249888.html

Thanks in advance, Lisa


----------



## BeenBurned

lisa.nickel said:


> It's been a while since I bought a Dooney and this seems like a pretty good deal. She say's it's brand new and selling it because she received it as a gift.
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4132249888.html
> 
> Thanks in advance, Lisa


The pictures show an authentic bag. As long as those are the actual pictures of the seller's item, it's fine.


----------



## lisa.nickel

BeenBurned said:


> The pictures show an authentic bag. As long as those are the actual pictures of the seller's item, it's fine.


Thanks so much for the fast response


----------



## BeenBurned

lisa.nickel said:


> Thanks so much for the fast response


You're welcome.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Another craigslist ad, hard to tell but I've asked he seller for additional pics. 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4147928703.html


----------



## BeenBurned

lisa.nickel said:


> Another craigslist ad, hard to tell but I've asked he seller for additional pics.
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/clo/4147928703.html


No red flags. Please request a picture of the lining.


----------



## lisa.nickel

BeenBurned said:


> No red flags. Please request a picture of the lining.


Will do, you guys are so quick, thanks so much


----------



## rjshops

Hello:

I recently found this Dooney wristlet for under $5. Can you please authenticate for me? Is it real or fake? Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## BeenBurned

rjshops said:


> Hello:
> 
> I recently found this Dooney wristlet for under $5. Can you please authenticate for me? Is it real or fake? Thanks in advance for your assistance.


Nice find. It's an authentic signature flap wristlet.


----------



## at_a_glance

I found this bag at a thrift store yesterday and loved it.  It was more than I normally spend on a thrift bag ($50) but it seemed really well-made and virtually brand-new, not a mark in the leather or spot inside.  I googled the brand (I am NOT a purse girl!  So I basically am familiar with Coach and that's it...), saw the retail value, and decided this was a major bargain.

After buying it, my sister said, "are you sure that's not a fake? Bet it's a fake" so I wanted to prove her wrong.  After reading through this amazing thread, and basically falling in love with Dooney bags, I am hoping this is the real deal.  Based on the cell phone holder inside which would have held my Razr perfectly if this was 2004, I'm guessing it's 8-10 years old?  

So, is my sister wrong? I guess I don't care all that much since I like the bag in general, but it would be fun if it's authentic 

Thanks, everyone, for this great thread and thanks in advance for taking a look.


----------



## glen68

oops....don't know how to delete this post. I put in wrong area.


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
    Is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4615990ab8

seller name  evelinprints2003

item. num. 301010062008

Thanks very much


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4615990ab8
> 
> seller name  evelinprints2003
> 
> item. num. 301010062008
> 
> Thanks very much


Yes, it's genuine.


----------



## latetotheparty

Thanks Beenburned, was this style ever faked? I'm learning a little about coach, thanks to you and the rest of the coach authenticating crew, however I know nothing about Dooney bags. Are there guides like the ones for coach bags, for Dooneys to spot fakes?  Thanks


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's genuine.


Thanks Beenburned. I've learned some great info from you and the authenticating crew on the Coach forums, however I know zero about Dooney purses. Was this style ever faked? Are there any guides like Hyacinth's for the Coach, but for the Dooney bags?


----------



## latetotheparty

Oh gosh sorry for the double reply lol, I forgot to quote on the first one and then I tried to erase the message to no avail.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Thanks Beenburned, was this style ever faked? I'm learning a little about coach, thanks to you and the rest of the coach authenticating crew, however I know nothing about Dooney bags. Are there guides like the ones for coach bags, for Dooneys to spot fakes?  Thanks


Yes, that style has been faked so if you are hunting, it's a good idea to have it looked at first. 

I find the horsekeeping guide helpful and informative. It's not as extensive nor as updated as Hyacinth keeps hers but it's at least accurate for what's there. It's really useful for identifying styles. 

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, that style has been faked so if you are hunting, it's a good idea to have it looked at first.
> 
> I find the horsekeeping guide helpful and informative. It's not as extensive nor as updated as Hyacinth keeps hers but it's at least accurate for what's there. It's really useful for identifying styles.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm


Thanks very much


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this one authentic? The stitching is a little crooked. I read that the linings in some fakes are black, the insides looks white and black or white and green, hard to tell.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321244092505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seller name: ronakila05 
item num: 321244092505   Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this one authentic? The stitching is a little crooked. I read that the linings in some fakes are black, the insides looks white and black or white and green, hard to tell.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321244092505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> seller name: ronakila05
> item num: 321244092505   Thanks


That listing is fake.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> That listing is fake.


Thanks again


----------



## UnderTheStars

edited


----------



## NicG

Hi all! My friend bought 4 D&B bags off ebay very recently, and we wanted to know if they are all authentic as described. She's still waiting to receive the bags, so the only information (and pics) on hand are the ones on ebay.
Thanks for your time!

Bag 1:
Item: vintage dooney and bourke handbag
Listing number: 251374103004
Seller: lysshof09 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-handbag-/251374103004?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=YcuAlqLA9EajXxxf8adnSwSFGdk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Bag 2
Item: dooney & bourke handbag
Listing number: 281200012942
Seller: jacob_ptej 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bourke-handbag-/281200012942?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=tY2ogKNoJlWXNimHoS2Yr%252Bo1yAE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Bag 3
Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE CABRIO T631 BUCKET TOTE BAG PURSE 
Listing number: 151158790106
Seller: pneumedia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-CABRIO-T631-BUCKET-TOTE-BAG-PURSE-/151158790106?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=tY2ogKNoJlWXNimHoS2Yr%252Bo1yAE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Bag 4: 
Item: Dooney and Bourke Orange Tassle Large Shopper
Listing number: 331059440475
Seller: jerri122
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Orange-Tassle-Large-Shopper-/331059440475?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=tY2ogKNoJlWXNimHoS2Yr%252Bo1yAE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

NicG said:


> Hi all! My friend bought 4 D&B bags off ebay very recently, and we wanted to know if they are all authentic as described. She's still waiting to receive the bags, so the only information (and pics) on hand are the ones on ebay.
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Bag 1:
> Item: vintage dooney and bourke handbag
> Listing number: 251374103004
> Seller: lysshof09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-doo...LA9EajXxxf8adnSwSFGdk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Bag 2
> Item: dooney & bourke handbag
> Listing number: 281200012942
> Seller: jacob_ptej
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...JlWXNimHoS2Yr%2Bo1yAE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Bag 3
> Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE CABRIO T631 BUCKET TOTE BAG PURSE
> Listing number: 151158790106
> Seller: pneumedia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...JlWXNimHoS2Yr%2Bo1yAE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Bag 4:
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Orange Tassle Large Shopper
> Listing number: 331059440475
> Seller: jerri122
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...JlWXNimHoS2Yr%2Bo1yAE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Some have really bad pictures but all seem to be okay.


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this pretty briefcase authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...1dbTnufnokVlEy0xulTw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller id: sklo2733 
item num. 321244045371
  Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this pretty briefcase authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...1dbTnufnokVlEy0xulTw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller id: sklo2733
> item num. 321244045371
> Thanks


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Thanks Beenburned I went to that site you suggested the horsekeeping one, and it shows good examples of what they should look like.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Thanks Beenburned I went to that site you suggested the horsekeeping one, and it shows good examples of what they should look like.


You're welcome.


----------



## NicG

BeenBurned said:


> Some have really bad pictures but all seem to be okay.


Thank you BeenBurned! My friend has received the black and the orange bags and she says they're in pretty excellent condition. Still waiting on the 2 vintage bags she bought.


----------



## BeenBurned

NicG said:


> Thank you BeenBurned! My friend has received the black and the orange bags and she says they're in pretty excellent condition. Still waiting on the 2 vintage bags she bought.


You're welcome.


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this purse authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAG...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2c1241c2

seller ID: pinkprincess210 

item num.:  271322333634

 It looks like different colored threads on there


----------



## brainstorm

latetotheparty said:


> Is this purse authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAG...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2c1241c2
> 
> seller ID: pinkprincess210
> 
> item num.:  271322333634
> 
> It looks like different colored threads on there



Nope, it's fake.


----------



## whateve

I recently got a few Dooney and Bourke AWL bags. I've identified the styles from the horsekeeping site. One is a large equestrian and the other is large surrey. The hardware on the surrey is stamped solid brass. The duck fobs on both bags feel to be of equal weight so I'm pretty confident they are made of brass. Both bags have the made in USA label with a serial number on the reverse. The horsekeeping site states you can tell the year of production, place of production and style number from the serial number, but doesn't tell you how to interpret the number. I believe my bags are authentic, but I would like to know how to date them.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I recently got a few Dooney and Bourke AWL bags. I've identified the styles from the horsekeeping site. One is a large equestrian and the other is large surrey. The hardware on the surrey is stamped solid brass. The duck fobs on both bags feel to be of equal weight so I'm pretty confident they are made of brass. Both bags have the made in USA label with a serial number on the reverse. The horsekeeping site states you can tell the year of production, place of production and style number from the serial number, but doesn't tell you how to interpret the number. I believe my bags are authentic, but I would like to know how to date them.


I've never known the serial numbers to identify anything except the country of manufacture. 

M is Mexico
I is Italy 
A is USA
B is USA
C    is Costa Rica
L is China
H    is China
J    is China
K is China


I'm not sure whether this is all of them.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I've never known the serial numbers to identify anything except the country of manufacture.
> 
> M is Mexico
> I is Italy
> A is USA
> B is USA
> C    is Costa Rica
> L is China
> H    is China
> J    is China
> K is China
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether this is all of them.


Thanks. Is there any way to figure out if a bag is vintage? Do you know when they stopped using the Made in USA tag?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks. Is there any way to figure out if a bag is vintage? Do you know when they stopped using the Made in USA tag?


Every once in a while, I see a newer style (from within the last 5 years or so) with a USA tag. I think there are still some bags made in the US. 

I haven't studied Dooney and its history so I'm sorry I can't give more definitive information.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Every once in a while, I see a newer style (from within the last 5 years or so) with a USA tag. I think there are still some bags made in the US.
> 
> I haven't studied Dooney and its history so I'm sorry I can't give more definitive information.


Thanks.


----------



## latetotheparty

brainstorm said:


> Nope, it's fake.


Thanks very much


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-1985-AU...195?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e83326a53

seller ID: jazz7777cathy 

item num: 131050138195

The stitching on the duck logo looks crooked. What is the name of this style? Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-1985-AU...195?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e83326a53
> 
> seller ID: jazz7777cathy
> 
> item num: 131050138195
> 
> The stitching on the duck logo looks crooked. What is the name of this style? Thank you


Both the bag and the wallet (checkbook holder?) are fine. I don't know the style name though.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> Both the bag and the wallet (checkbook holder?) are fine. I don't know the style name though.


Thanks very much


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dab89533

ebay seller: gganselmo 

item num. 171173254451
                                         Thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dab89533
> 
> ebay seller: gganselmo
> 
> item num. 171173254451
> Thanks



It's fake. Please report.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. Please report.


ok, just did.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: Dooney  & Bourke Authentic Retired Handbag 
Listing number: 331069022794
 Seller: thealf9010
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331069022794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
 Comments: Sent this seller asking why he had "Coach, Prada, Louis Vuitton" in his original title. He said to broaden the viewers. I then explained to him about "keyword spamming" then went on my merry way. He took the other designers' names out of his title. However, the purse got removed AND HE BLAMED ME! Sent me a nasty-gram. I wouldn't know a genuine D & B if it came up and bashed me on the head. SO, someone reported it for something. IS it authentic? What say ya'll?


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this an authentic bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331066479854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seller ID: angelc714
item num: 331066479854    Thanks


----------



## xodev

Authentic ?


----------



## xodev

Got it for christmas a few years ago & never used it. Just wanted to make sure it was real before I tried to sell ! Thanks (:


----------



## BeenBurned

xodev said:


> Authentic ?
> 
> View attachment 2406095
> View attachment 2406096
> View attachment 2406097
> View attachment 2406098
> View attachment 2406099
> View attachment 2406100


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this an authentic bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331066479854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> seller ID: angelc714
> item num: 331066479854    Thanks


I'm not comfortable about that bag but without more pictures, I don't feel comfortable reporting it. 

1. The texture looks off. 
2. The back pocket closure doesn't look like it has the "buttonhole" that the stud goes through. 
3. The front closure should be brass but on the bag in the listing, the color appears silver. It was either plated and the brass plating is wearing off or it's the wrong metal. Either way, it looks wrong.
4. I don't think the interior pockets would be pebbled leather
5. The strap doesn't look like it's attached properly
6. The duck emblem is the wrong color and is placed higher on the flap than it should be.

Here's what the authentic medium double outback should look like.
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/354-outback-double-med-bonebt.htm

Please wait for confirmation and/or another opinion.

(If you're the winner, hold off paying for the bag.)


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not comfortable about that bag but without more pictures, I don't feel comfortable reporting it.
> 
> 1. The texture looks off.
> 2. The back pocket closure doesn't look like it has the "buttonhole" that the stud goes through.
> 3. The front closure should be brass but on the bag in the listing, the color appears silver. It was either plated and the brass plating is wearing off or it's the wrong metal. Either way, it looks wrong.
> 4. I don't think the interior pockets would be pebbled leather
> 5. The strap doesn't look like it's attached properly
> 6. The duck emblem is the wrong color and is placed higher on the flap than it should be.
> 
> Here's what the authentic medium double outback should look like.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/354-outback-double-med-bonebt.htm
> 
> Please wait for confirmation and/or another opinion.
> 
> (If you're the winner, hold off paying for the bag.)


Thanks so much for the info BeenBurned, I did not bid because I didn't like that the silver toggles. This will help me with my future purchases


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...1dbTnufnokVlEy0xulTw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller ID: sunshinetn1
item num: 251381529487   Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...1dbTnufnokVlEy0xulTw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller ID: sunshinetn1
> item num: 251381529487   Thanks


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## latetotheparty

Thanks so much


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Anyone know about this bag? 



dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: Dooney  & Bourke Authentic Retired Handbag
> Listing number: 331069022794
> Seller: thealf9010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331069022794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Sent this seller asking why he had "Coach, Prada, Louis Vuitton" in his original title. He said to broaden the viewers. I then explained to him about "keyword spamming" then went on my merry way. He took the other designers' names out of his title. However, the purse got removed AND HE BLAMED ME! Sent me a nasty-gram. I wouldn't know a genuine D & B if it came up and bashed me on the head. SO, someone reported it for something. IS it authentic? What say ya'll?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *dawnsfinallywed* 

                              Item: Dooney  & Bourke Authentic Retired Handbag 
Listing number: 331069022794
 Seller: thealf9010
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
 Comments: Sent this seller asking why he had "Coach, Prada, Louis  Vuitton" in his original title. He said to broaden the viewers. I then  explained to him about "keyword spamming" then went on my merry way. He  took the other designers' names out of his title. However, the purse got  removed AND HE BLAMED ME! Sent me a nasty-gram. I wouldn't know a  genuine D & B if it came up and bashed me on the head. SO, someone  reported it for something. IS it authentic? What say ya'll?     




dawnsfinallywed said:


> Anyone know about this bag?


The Dooney Norfolk bag is authentic. If it was previously removed, the violation was probably KWS (key word spamming). Although it gets more views by using multiple designer labels in the title, ebay doesn't allow it as it's considered to be search manipulation. 

As a "reputable seller," he might want to review the policies so his account doesn't get any further dings for violations.

BTW, this listing for a "Spy style" bag doesn't use "Fendi" in the title and he uses "Fendi style" in item specifics and with Fendi markings, it had better be made by Fendi!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spy-style-handbag-/331069412517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d154654a5


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this purse authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

ebay seller: lorilife
item num: 281210663351

The inside is not shown, but how does it look outside? Thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this purse authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ebay seller: lorilife
> item num: 281210663351
> 
> The inside is not shown, but how does it look outside? Thanks


It seems okay. For confirmation, a pic of the inside and a picture of the top of the bag (with the handles pushed back and out of the way) would help.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> It seems okay. For confirmation, a pic of the inside and a picture of the top of the bag (with the handles pushed back and out of the way) would help.


Thanks, BeenBurned. Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned. Happy Thanksgiving to you!


You're welcome. Same to you.


----------



## brainstorm

latetotheparty said:


> Is this purse authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> ebay seller: lorilife
> item num: 281210663351
> 
> The inside is not shown, but how does it look outside? Thanks


Can confirm that it is authentic. It pretty good shape too considering that it is a light-colored purse.


----------



## latetotheparty

brainstorm said:


> Can confirm that it is authentic. It pretty good shape too considering that it is a light-colored purse.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## latetotheparty

Does this purse look authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db6ddcb7

ebay seller: hawaawah 
item num: 171185134775   the stitching looks pretty crooked in places


----------



## brainstorm

latetotheparty said:


> Does this purse look authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db6ddcb7
> 
> ebay seller: hawaawah
> item num: 171185134775   the stitching looks pretty crooked in places



Nope, fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Does this purse look authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db6ddcb7
> 
> ebay seller: hawaawah
> item num: 171185134775   the stitching looks pretty crooked in places





brainstorm said:


> Nope, fake.


^^^ Yup!


----------



## BeenBurned

I've never seen anything like this. I question it but want to verify before reporting. 

Opinions?

Seller: LadyLora
Bonanza listing: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vin...tent=135154585&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&

Thanks in advance.


----------



## latetotheparty

Thanks to both of you, I think I'm starting to see certain characteristics of the fakes. I wish there was a good guide like there is for Coach bags. I've been trying to read up on the Dooneys, but I haven't found any one site that gives you all the warning signs to look for.


----------



## brainstorm

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen anything like this. I question it but want to verify before reporting.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Seller: LadyLora
> Bonanza listing: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vin...tent=135154585&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen anything like this. I question it but want to verify before reporting.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Seller: LadyLora
> Bonanza listing: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vin...tent=135154585&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&
> 
> Thanks in advance.





brainstorm said:


> The link doesn't work anymore.



Sorry. It must have been removed. However, I've saved pictures.


----------



## brainstorm

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. It must have been removed. However, I've saved pictures.
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/0004/8947/IMG_20131117_125452.jpg
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/0005/0789/IMG_20131117_125730.jpg


This is definitely not authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

brainstorm said:


> This is definitely not authentic.


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Deppaholic

Hi ladies,
My daughter wants a vintage AWL Dooney, so I ended up winning this one, but the label is crooked?  I haven't paid yet, what do you think?  

Name:  Dooney Dr Satchel with clip top
Seller:   Quickprints
Item #181277219052
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/181277219052?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 Thank so much!  As always!

Another stab at uploading label:
http://tinypic.com/m/hu0m1k/1


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Deppaholic said:


> Hi ladies,
> My daughter wants a vintage AWL Dooney, so I ended up winning this one, but the label is crooked?  I haven't paid yet, what do you think?
> 
> Name:  Dooney Dr Satchel with clip top
> Seller:   Quickprints
> Item #181277219052
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/181277219052?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank so much!  As always!


It's authentic.


----------



## Deppaholic

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.




OH WOW,
That was quick 
I did not even get the label uploaded yet!

Thanks so much!  Did you see the label?  Just that it looked sewn in crooked had me concerned.  She is getting into these AWL Dooney's now, gees, had I known, I would have kept the few that I had, they were in perfect condition.  OH well.

TY TY TY


----------



## BeenBurned

Deppaholic said:


> OH WOW,
> That was quick
> I did not even get the label uploaded yet!
> 
> Thanks so much!  Did you see the label?  Just that it looked sewn in crooked had me concerned.  She is getting into these AWL Dooney's now, gees, had I known, I would have kept the few that I had, they were in perfect condition.  OH well.
> 
> TY TY TY


I saw the label, but there were many other details that were important and items that the fakers don't usually get right.

I hope your daughter loves it!


----------



## hsimmonds

Can someone help authenticate this Dooney? I believe it may be vintage. There is no tag on the inside. The lining is suede and the hole bag is pretty stiff. It does smell of leather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## hsimmonds

hsimmonds said:


> Can someone help authenticate this Dooney? I believe it may be vintage. There is no tag on the inside. The lining is suede and the hole bag is pretty stiff. It does smell of leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y470/hsimmonds/photo27_zpsd7006540.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

hsimmonds said:


> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y470/hsimmonds/photo27_zpsd7006540.jpg


Sorry but it's fake. 

Can you get your money back?


----------



## brainstorm

hsimmonds said:


> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y470/hsimmonds/photo27_zpsd7006540.jpg


Can also confirm that it's not real.


----------



## hsimmonds

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but it's fake.
> 
> Can you get your money back?


Unfortunately its an old bag that I bought a while ago. It wasn't too much ($20) from a thrift store. Thanks so much, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Deppaholic

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


THANKS!  She is already using it, for her camera bag!    She loves it.  I'd love to get my hands on a new one of these babies, they are gorgeous!  I can't believe I had one and sold it off years ago, it was another style though, the bucket bag.  So gorgeous, the leather superb!


----------



## soundwavvz

Hi, I need help in authenticating these dooney handbags acquired from a store. Thanks in advance.
http://s942.photobucket.com/user/pinkfriday9111/library/?view=recent


----------



## gatorgirl07

soundwavvz said:


> Hi, I need help in authenticating these dooney handbags acquired from a store. Thanks in advance.
> http://s942.photobucket.com/user/pinkfriday9111/library/?view=recent




Your photobucket is set to private. No pics


----------



## BeenBurned

soundwavvz said:


> Hi, I need help in authenticating these dooney handbags acquired from a store. Thanks in advance.
> http://s942.photobucket.com/user/pinkfriday9111/library/?view=recent





gatorgirl07 said:


> Your photobucket is set to private. No pics


It's public now. 

*The black one is IT54 backpack in black*: 




*The pink wallet is WI30 in bubble gum and the matching purse is an IT bucket bag, also in bubble gum: *(Sorry. I don't have the style number of the bucket bag.)


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
Found at Goodwill yesterday.
Approx. 11w x 9h x 7d  Strap drop 10.5 to patch.
Made in China? Is the fabric wool?
Is there a name, age or other info?
As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## gatorgirl07

This style is the Dooney tartan plaid. I think the bags name is Victoria, but I could be wrong. I have this in the red and yours looks authentic to me. Looks just like mine


----------



## PinkCapulet

Item: EUC! Dooney & Bourke Handbag Pink Coated Canvas Beige Leather Handles

Listing number: 161179771748

Seller: zipandlizdebra

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161179771748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Could you please let me know what you think of this? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> Found at Goodwill yesterday.
> Approx. 11w x 9h x 7d  Strap drop 10.5 to patch.
> Made in China? Is the fabric wool?
> Is there a name, age or other info?
> As always, thanks in advance!





gatorgirl07 said:


> This style is the Dooney tartan plaid. I think the bags name is Victoria, but I could be wrong. I have this in the red and yours looks authentic to me. Looks just like mine


It's authentic. 


PinkCapulet said:


> Item: EUC! Dooney & Bourke Handbag Pink Coated Canvas Beige Leather Handles
> 
> Listing number: 161179771748
> 
> Seller: zipandlizdebra
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161179771748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Could you please let me know what you think of this? Thank you so much in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## PinkCapulet

Last one:

Item: Raspberry Pink Dooney n Bourke Purse

Listing number: 181287214560

Seller: dukeswifey2013

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raspberry-P...kFziPU2Nr4%2Bq4fbnKJA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkCapulet said:


> Last one:
> 
> Item: Raspberry Pink Dooney n Bourke Purse
> 
> Listing number: 181287214560
> 
> Seller: dukeswifey2013
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raspberry-P...kFziPU2Nr4%2Bq4fbnKJA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Authentic.


----------



## JOODLZ

gatorgirl07 said:


> This style is the Dooney tartan plaid. I think the bags name is Victoria, but I could be wrong. I have this in the red and yours looks authentic to me. Looks just like mine



Thank you!



BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



...and thank you, BeenBurned, as always!


----------



## prebocoka

Item: Womens Dooney&Bourke Gray Brown Leather Hand Bag Goose Logo

Listing number: 190970502297

Seller: smartsquirrel

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190970502297

Hi, I am new to the forum and new to Dooney bags too.  Can you help me to take a look at this? Thank you so much! I purchased it then noticed the interior pocket looks different from all other pictures I could find for this style. I am worried this is not real.


----------



## BeenBurned

prebocoka said:


> Item: Womens Dooney&Bourke Gray Brown Leather Hand Bag Goose Logo
> 
> Listing number: 190970502297
> 
> Seller: smartsquirrel
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190970502297
> 
> Hi, I am new to the forum and new to Dooney bags too.  Can you help me to take a look at this? Thank you so much! I purchased it then noticed the interior pocket looks different from all other pictures I could find for this style. I am worried this is not real.


You're correct. 

It's fake. There's much wrong with it - way more than the color and material of the inside pocket.

The riveted hardware holding the handles to the bag is wrong, the flat riveted top corners, the texture, coloring, etc.

Have you already paid for it?  Refer the seller here and let her know that the bag is fake, you want a refund and if she's smart, she'll issue a full refund and tell you to dispose of the bag since it can't be resold (if it's already been shipped).

It looks like you just won it yesterday so hopefully, the seller will do the right thing by you. 

Here's a listing for an authentic version. Compare the differences. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VNTG-DOONEY...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a9ca7a03

Please report back and let us know  smartsquirrel's response. 

Note that the seller has a fake Coach also:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Coac...529?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecbd4e441

and a fake Kate Spade bag: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Kate-Spade-New-York-Black-Handbag-Crossbody-Purse-/200972798834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecae98b72&nma=true&si=P%252FkYFr4kTtOv%252Bu64d%252FR1Yr%252Be18A%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

She sold a fake (OBVIOUS!) Prada bag too as well as several other fakes. (I found at least 6 current and completed counterfeit items being sold by smartsquirrel.)

I advise avoiding *smartsquirrel* as a seller! She doesn't abide by the law and ebay rules and doesn't verify that her listings are authentic before posting them.


----------



## prebocoka

Thank you so much! I am glad I took a second look at the pictures.  I don't know if seller has shipped it or not. I sent several message but haven't heard back.  Will let you know what happens later. Thanks again for the help.





BeenBurned said:


> You're correct.
> 
> It's fake. There's much wrong with it - way more than the color and material of the inside pocket.
> 
> The riveted hardware holding the handles to the bag is wrong, the flat riveted top corners, the texture, coloring, etc.
> 
> Have you already paid for it?  Refer the seller here and let her know that the bag is fake, you want a refund and if she's smart, she'll issue a full refund and tell you to dispose of the bag since it can't be resold (if it's already been shipped).
> 
> It looks like you just won it yesterday so hopefully, the seller will do the right thing by you.
> 
> Here's a listing for an authentic version. Compare the differences.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VNTG-DOONEY...059?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a9ca7a03
> 
> Please report back and let us know  smartsquirrel's response.
> 
> Note that the seller has a fake Coach also:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Coac...529?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecbd4e441
> 
> and a fake Kate Spade bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Kate-Spade-New-York-Black-Handbag-Crossbody-Purse-/200972798834?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecae98b72&nma=true&si=P%252FkYFr4kTtOv%252Bu64d%252FR1Yr%252Be18A%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> She sold a fake (OBVIOUS!) Prada bag too as well as several other fakes. (I found at least 6 current and completed counterfeit items being sold by smartsquirrel.)
> 
> I advise avoiding *smartsquirrel* as a seller! She doesn't abide by the law and ebay rules and doesn't verify that her listings are authentic before posting them.


----------



## BeenBurned

prebocoka said:


> Thank you so much! I am glad I took a second look at the pictures.  I don't know if seller has shipped it or not. I sent several message but haven't heard back.  Will let you know what happens later. Thanks again for the help.


Refer *smartsquirrel *here. 

If you've paid for it, you might want to call ebay and ask whether you can get your refund more quickly. Let them know the listing was deemed fake and has been removed but unfortunately, it was after you'd paid for it.


----------



## prebocoka

The seller has refunded me!  I think the seller probably doesn't know this dooney is fake since most of items in her store are clothes and shoes. It's different from those who only sell bags.   I will be extra careful next time. 

Thank you again!







BeenBurned said:


> Refer *smartsquirrel *here.
> 
> If you've paid for it, you might want to call ebay and ask whether you can get your refund more quickly. Let them know the listing was deemed fake and has been removed but unfortunately, it was after you'd paid for it.


----------



## BeenBurned

prebocoka said:


> The seller has refunded me!  I think the seller probably doesn't know this dooney is fake since most of items in her store are clothes and shoes. It's different from those who only sell bags.   I will be extra careful next time.
> 
> Thank you again!


Good! I'm glad she did the right thing.


----------



## cbwife07

M2 450615. Its a pink purse with DB on it and tan handles. Is it aunthentic? Thank you. This will be my 1st DB!


----------



## BeenBurned

cbwife07 said:


> M2 450615. Its a pink purse with DB on it and tan handles. Is it aunthentic? Thank you. This will be my 1st DB!


It's impossible to authenticate without pictures and with just a serial number. Please refer to post  			#*1* for the info and pictures needed. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...bourke-please-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html

At the very least, please post pictures of the front and the interior of the bag. If more pictures are needed, I'll request them.


----------



## cbwife07

I hope these help. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

cbwife07 said:


> I hope these help. Thank you.


It's authentic. 

In the future, again I request that you refer to the first post of the thread for the posting format. It's not necessary to copy and save pictures unless additional ones are needed. In this case, a link to the ebay listing would have been adequate.


----------



## GrayC

Hello,
I am new to the forum, so I hope I do not make a mistake in this post.  I apologize in advance if I mess up.
I have successfully purchased a used Dooney and Bourke from ebay before, but I usually don't look there because I am afraid of purchasing a counterfeit bag.
There is a current listing that I like a lot, but it does not have an all-weather duck seal on it.  All the other bags of this model I have seen have one

Could you please look at it and give your opinion?

It is from 

ebay seller: marylouiseattic
item number: 251399782189

I hope this link works:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a88983f2d


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

GrayC said:


> Hello,
> I am new to the forum, so I hope I do not make a mistake in this post.  I apologize in advance if I mess up.
> I have successfully purchased a used Dooney and Bourke from ebay before, but I usually don't look there because I am afraid of purchasing a counterfeit bag.
> There is a current listing that I like a lot, but it does not have an all-weather duck seal on it.  All the other bags of this model I have seen have one
> 
> Could you please look at it and give your opinion?
> 
> It is from
> 
> ebay seller: marylouiseattic
> item number: 251399782189
> 
> I hope this link works:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a88983f2d


Although the listing in question is authentic, I (personally) don't recommend *marylouiseattic*. 

One of her recent Coach items was questions on the "authenticate this Coach" thread and upon further research, it was found that there was another current (at the time) fake Coach as well as another fake Dooney that had been sold:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-586.html#post25893230


IMO, a seller who mixes authentic and fakes is even more dangerous than a seller who wouldn't know a genuine bag if it bit her. "Mixers" are dangerous because buyers never know whether the item is authentic or not. 

This seller needs to do her homework before listing items. She needs to verify and confirm authenticity. Until that lesson has been learned, I can't recommend *marylouiseattic*.


----------



## GrayC

Thank you so much for your help.
Just to try to educate myself - would the missing seal be a mistake during manufacturing that was not caught, or did Dooney and Bourke sometimes not put them on?


----------



## BeenBurned

GrayC said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> Just to try to educate myself - would the missing seal be a mistake during manufacturing that was not caught, or did Dooney and Bourke sometimes not put them on?


That style didn't have the duck.


----------



## PinkCapulet

Item: Dooney and bourke

Listing number: 130822876050

Seller: idania1976

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130822876050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Please and thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkCapulet said:


> Item: Dooney and bourke
> 
> Listing number: 130822876050
> 
> Seller: idania1976
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130822876050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Please and thank you!!


It's an authentic IT pocket zip top.

Keep in mind that the older IT bags (especially white) tended to yellow. The discoloration is visible in the pictures.


----------



## PinkCapulet

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic IT pocket zip top.
> 
> Keep in mind that the older IT bags (especially white) tended to yellow. The discoloration is visible in the pictures.



Ok thank you for letting me know! I am new to the brand and just starting my collection. I appreciate the tip!!


----------



## cbwife07

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141151014082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller rjmallet

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

cbwife07 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141151014082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller rjmallet
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic tassel tote. It's from the IT collection and the color is bubble gum.


----------



## cbwife07

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d0292c6e

Ebay listing and seller sem529

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

cbwife07 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d0292c6e
> 
> Ebay listing and seller sem529
> 
> Thank you.


The pictures aren't that great but the bag is fine.


----------



## cbwife07

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301058189226?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Seller: iluvpurses83

I hope its the last  I really appreciate all the help. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

cbwife07 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301058189226?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Seller: iluvpurses83
> 
> I hope its the last  I really appreciate all the help. Thank you.


For this one, I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number. 

I'm not seeing red flags but the "made in Italy" on the patch surprised me and I'd like to verify that the serial number also indicates Italy.


----------



## cbwife07

BeenBurned said:


> For this one, I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.
> 
> I'm not seeing red flags but the "made in Italy" on the patch surprised me and I'd like to verify that the serial number also indicates Italy.


I have requested it. Thank you.


----------



## Jonny88

Listing number: 161186730092
Seller: jmlaney88
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161186730092*

Listing number: 161186754985
Seller: jmlaney88
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161186754985*

Comments: Selling these for a friend and the listings have only been active for a few days. Was told that they were real, but thought I'd double check. If fake, then I will remove the listings ASAP. I have no intention on trying to sell something that is not legit. So please don't report me or anything. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jonny88 said:


> Listing number: 161186730092
> Seller: jmlaney88
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161186730092*
> 
> Listing number: 161186754985
> Seller: jmlaney88
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161186754985*
> 
> Comments: Selling these for a friend and the listings have only been active for a few days. Was told that they were real, but thought I'd double check. If fake, then I will remove the listings ASAP. I have no intention on trying to sell something that is not legit. So please don't report me or anything. Thanks for the help!


Your listings don't have enough pictures to authenticate and the pictures that are there aren't close, clear or detailed enough. 

The first one doesn't look right though.

As a seller, it's your responsibility to know that items are authentic or they can't be listed until authenticity is verified.

Since it's your account, your reputation and your integrity, it's a good idea when selling something that wasn't purchased personally by you from an authorized retailer that you have it authenticated.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Jonny88

Currently ended the listings, I'll post some better photos later/tomorrow.


----------



## Jonny88

So I discovered a "made in Mexico" tag in the first one, so it's fake.

Here are photos of the 2nd one.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jonny88 said:


> So I discovered a "made in Mexico" tag in the first one, so it's fake.
> 
> Here are photos of the 2nd one.


These pictures show an authentic bag. 

Why do you assume the "made in Mexico" bag is fake? Dooney does make some bags in Mexico. (It may very well be fake, and as I said earlier, there are red flags I see, but pictures are needed.)

Please post pictures including the made in Mexico tag, and both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## Jonny88

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Why do you assume the "made in Mexico" bag is fake? Dooney does make some bags in Mexico. (It may very well be fake, and as I said earlier, there are red flags I see, but pictures are needed.)
> 
> Please post pictures including the made in Mexico tag, and both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.



There is no RW&B tag, just the "genuine leather / hecho en Mexico" one.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jonny88 said:


> There is no RW&B tag, just the "genuine leather / hecho en Mexico" one.


Okay, you're right. It's fake. 

The two-toned pebbled leather (which wasn't visible in the listing) is wrong too. There are other problems with the bag, but just to let you know, Dooney does make some bags in Mexico so that's not necessarily a red flag.


----------



## Jonny88

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> These pictures show an authentic bag.






			
				BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Okay, you're right. It's fake.
> 
> The two-toned pebbled leather (which wasn't visible in the listing) is wrong too. There are other problems with the bag, but just to let you know, Dooney does make some bags in Mexico so that's not necessarily a red flag.



Thank you for your help and the info on their Mexican bags!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jonny88 said:


> Thank you for your help and the info on their Mexican bags!


You're welcome. And thank YOU for doing the right thing and ending that listing.


----------



## Jonny88

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> You're welcome. And thank YOU for doing the right thing and ending that listing.



No problem. 

If you know anything about Tory Burch, I could use some help with this one, too.

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-140.html#post25965895*


----------



## BeenBurned

Jonny88 said:


> No problem.
> 
> If you know anything about Tory Burch, I could use some help with this one, too.
> 
> *http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-140.html#post25965895*


Sorry. I am useless with TB unless it's the same item I might have purchased.


----------



## Tigger66

BeenBurned said:


> These pictures show an authentic bag.
> 
> Why do you assume the "made in Mexico" bag is fake? Dooney does make some bags in Mexico. (It may very well be fake, and as I said earlier, there are red flags I see, but pictures are needed.)
> 
> Please post pictures including the made in Mexico tag, and both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


I've never seen the first one. On many of their smaller flap bags (equestrian) there is an accessory flap on the inside. If you lift the flap sometimes there will be a little stuck on label with a model number, unless it fell off. Either way the small bag should have the very small red, white, and blue cloth stitched label on the inside (a small stitched label attached in a seam or edge of trim.) When you turn those tiny tags over they have a serial number on them. That number would have matched the original warranty card. Even if you don't have the card, there still should be a number. It is only for Dooney & Bourke (not a model number.) The smaller bag looks suspicious because the loop for the attaching the flap shut should be brass and not another piece of leather. That bright cloth genuine leather interior tag is definitely not Dooney and Bourke. The second one, larger bag is so nice! That looks like the Leather Drawstring Slouch. The model number is CE718. Originally retailed for $265.00. They were sold through QVC in 2010. If you look at completed auctions you will see a couple of them. For some reason the sellers did not put the model number in their titles. Just type Dooney Leather Drawstring Slouch and you will see them. Some have their tags still attached and are in unused condition. That will give you a good comparable. I also found them on QVC with their own item number being A85755. They are no longer available on QVC, however if you put in their item number the page will still come up. I would think inside the bag there would be the red, white and blue small cloth stitched label as well, possibly attached within the seam of the top edge trim. Be totally sure though before you list it. Good luck. I hope it's real for you and your friend. A little leather lotion would do a world of good for it. They sell for under $100.00. Oh, by the way. I know you ended the two auctions but I want to share some seller advise. I know you did not intentionally list a knock off with the small purse, but you could still get in trouble. If there is any way you can delete your photos on the ended listing, I highly recommended you do it. If you used a photo hosting service to get them on eBay, then delete them from the source. If you loaded directly onto eBay it will not let you revise since you ended the auction. Perhaps a relist, revise, delete photos, then kill again. I'm not sure if it will delete them on the first listing or not, but might be worth a try. There are people, including Dooney & Bourke, who scan the completed auctions and report sellers for Trademark Violation. It will hurt your seller account. Not a lot of mercy from the manufacturers for mistakes and eBay will lean their way because the big companies have more leverage than us little sellers. They will also report it because they will not want other sellers seeing it on completed auctions and thinking their purse that looks just like yours is authentic.


----------



## sunshine89029

I recently purchased a bag and need to know if it's authentic and if so, what is the style called?
It's like a tote but may be called a shopper or something else? 
Also, is it a vintage one or a recent one? 
The serial number on the tag says J1694400
Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Jonny88

Tigger66 said:
			
		

> If there is any way you can delete your photos on the ended listing, I highly recommended you do it. If you used a photo hosting service to get them on eBay, then delete them from the source. If you loaded directly onto eBay it will not let you revise since you ended the auction. *Perhaps a relist, revise, delete photos, then kill again. I'm not sure if it will delete them on the first listing or not, but might be worth a try.*



I always add photos using their uploader. It won't let me relist though without having at least one photo. Like you said, I'm not sure if it would even change/remove the photo from the other listing either. Not that they would care, but I ended the listing and it should show that no one bought the item. I obviously can't replace the photo with something else, so I think it's best to just leave it alone and hope for the best. As for the other purse (the leather drawstring slouch bag), I relisted it since it was said to be authentic and I think it does appear to be.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Tigger66*                                           If there is any way you can delete your photos on the ended  listing, I highly recommended you do it. If you used a photo hosting  service to get them on eBay, then delete them from the source. If you loaded directly onto eBay it will not let you revise since you ended the auction. *Perhaps  a relist, revise, delete photos, then kill again. I'm not sure if it  will delete them on the first listing or not, but might be worth a try.


*


Jonny88 said:


> I always add photos using their uploader. It won't let me relist though without having at least one photo. Like you said, I'm not sure if it would even change/remove the photo from the other listing either. Not that they would care, but I ended the listing and it should show that no one bought the item. I obviously can't replace the photo with something else, so I think it's best to just leave it alone and hope for the best. As for the other purse (the leather drawstring slouch bag), I relisted it since it was said to be authentic and I think it does appear to be.



That suggestion to relist a fake makes no sense and will do nothing to help you. 

You erred in listing a fake, you ended your listing, found out that one bag is authentic and relisted it. 

In the future, verify authenticity prior to listing and you'll be fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

sunshine89029 said:


> I recently purchased a bag and need to know if it's authentic and if so, what is the style called?
> It's like a tote but may be called a shopper or something else?
> Also, is it a vintage one or a recent one?
> The serial number on the tag says J1694400
> Thanks for your help in advance


It's an authentic tartan tote but I don't know the style name. It's a recent style.


----------



## sunshine89029

I searched for it on the web and couldn't find it anywhere so, I thought maybe it was vintage or something lol
Thanks so much for your authenticating it for me though and Happy New Year


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## cbwife07

BeenBurned said:


> For this one, I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.
> 
> I'm not seeing red flags but the "made in Italy" on the patch surprised me and I'd like to verify that the serial number also indicates Italy.


Thank you. I had to wait for the bag to arrive to get the pics. Please let me know what you think. The number ends in 99, I could not get a better pic.


----------



## BeenBurned

cbwife07 said:


> Thank you. I had to wait for the bag to arrive to get the pics. Please let me know what you think. The number ends in 99, I could not get a better pic.


It's authentic and made in Italy.


----------



## cbwife07

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and made in Italy.


Thank you very much!


----------



## WHITE3402

Good morning we have two Dooney and Bourke bags that we need some help with..  Please let us know if efither of these ate authentic.  we do not know anythng about what to look for with Dooney and Bourke.  if you need additional photos or info please ask and we will get to you.  I will upload pics of second bag in next post. internet service is slow here.
Thanks
Mark and Nikki


----------



## WHITE3402

here is second bag


----------



## bag-princess

WHITE3402 said:


> here is second bag



this is a fake


----------



## bag-princess

WHITE3402 said:


> Good morning we have two Dooney and Bourke bags that we need some help with..  Please let us know if efither of these ate authentic.  we do not know anythng about what to look for with Dooney and Bourke.  if you need additional photos or info please ask and we will get to you.  I will upload pics of second bag in next post. internet service is slow here.
> Thanks
> Mark and Nikki




this is not a style that dooney makes.


----------



## WHITE3402

additional pics of second bag


----------



## WHITE3402

bag-princess said:


> this is not a style that dooney makes.


this is what I thought.. I know very little about identifying Dooney and Bourke bags but I do know they are quality made bags and it is obvious these bags are not of nearly the same quality as the couple Dooney and Bourkes my wife has.  they where in a church fundraiser and the seller insisted they were authentic  Now she knows.  the unfortunate thing is when she bought them she probably thought the were real then.
again thanks   .


----------



## BeenBurned

WHITE3402 said:


> Good morning we have two Dooney and Bourke bags that we need some help with..  Please let us know if efither of these ate authentic.  we do not know anythng about what to look for with Dooney and Bourke.  if you need additional photos or info please ask and we will get to you.  I will upload pics of second bag in next post. internet service is slow here.
> Thanks
> Mark and Nikki





WHITE3402 said:


> here is second bag


I agree that both are fake. Sorry.


----------



## brainstorm

WHITE3402 said:


> this is what I thought.. I know very little about identifying Dooney and Bourke bags but I do know they are quality made bags and it is obvious these bags are not of nearly the same quality as the couple Dooney and Bourkes my wife has.  they where in a church fundraiser and the seller insisted they were authentic  Now she knows.  the unfortunate thing is when she bought them she probably thought the were real then.
> again thanks   .


Yep, can confirm that they are NOT authentic.


----------



## Lost_in_Ohio

I found this bag on ebay and it seems off to me. I'm not that sure about my Dooney's (Sorry) so I thought I would ask before looking at the bag any further.

Item # 251424090051
Seller weber772977
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a0b27c3

The Patch color looks very different than the buckle to me and the stiching does not seem to be the same. 

I have several vinatge Dooney and Bourke bags and am looking for a bag for a gift. Should I pass?

I have never posted like this before, hope I did this right.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lost_in_Ohio said:


> I found this bag on ebay and it seems off to me. I'm not that sure about my Dooney's (Sorry) so I thought I would ask before looking at the bag any further.
> 
> Item # 251424090051
> Seller weber772977
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a0b27c3
> 
> The Patch color looks very different than the buckle to me and the stiching does not seem to be the same.
> 
> I have several vinatge Dooney and Bourke bags and am looking for a bag for a gift. Should I pass?
> 
> I have never posted like this before, hope I did this right.


Yuck! Yes, you are correct. This is a dreadful fake. Dooney never made a bag that looks like this!


----------



## Lost_in_Ohio

BeenBurned said:


> Yuck! Yes, you are correct. This is a dreadful fake. Dooney never made a bag that looks like this!



Thanks for checking. Good to know.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help with this one. It looks beautiful and solid, straight seams, signed rivets, but it has no hang tag whereas most (though not all) I've seen on eBay do. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone can help with this one. It looks beautiful and solid, straight seams, signed rivets, but it has no hang tag whereas most (though not all) I've seen on eBay do. Thanks!


It's authentic from the Cabrio leather collection.


----------



## lettuce_2010

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic from the Cabrio leather collection.



Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## BeenBurned

lettuce_2010 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick reply!


You're welcome.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Will you please let me know if this item is authentic?  I thought I got a great deal and it appears to be well constructed, but I have concerns now that I received it.  The inside red/blue label is in an odd place and has some glue on and behind it.  Plus the duck logo on the outside looks odd to me.  I'm hoping it's not a fake. Thank you for your help.

Item: Dooney & Bourke Large Leather Clutch/Wallet/Bag
Seller: swilliams260
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141169119676


----------



## bag-princess

did that say feed bag???


----------



## ShoppingDonna

ShoppingDonna said:


> Will you please let me know if this item is authentic?  I thought I got a great deal and it appears to be well constructed, but I have concerns now that I received it.  The inside red/blue label is in an odd place and has some glue on and behind it.  Plus the duck logo on the outside looks odd to me.  I'm hoping it's not a fake. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Large Leather Clutch/Wallet/Bag
> Seller: swilliams260
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141169119676



Here are additional pictures. The sticker is on the back of the leather pockets.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

bag-princess said:


> did that say feed bag???


The sticker on the back of the inside pocket says feedbag. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Will you please let me know if this item is authentic?  I thought I got a great deal and it appears to be well constructed, but I have concerns now that I received it.  The inside red/blue label is in an odd place and has some glue on and behind it.  Plus the duck logo on the outside looks odd to me.  I'm hoping it's not a fake. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Large Leather Clutch/Wallet/Bag
> Seller: swilliams260
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141169119676
> 
> View attachment 2477770
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477775
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477778





ShoppingDonna said:


> Here are additional pictures. The sticker is on the back of the leather pockets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477795
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477797





ShoppingDonna said:


> The sticker on the back of the inside pocket says feedbag. Thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Great! Thank you for your expertise.


----------



## Want Real Purse

Evening Ladies,  I found 3 possible Dooneys today in AWFUL condition.  If they are real, I'm ready to rehab.  Any thoughts on age or name or getting rid of the mildew are also appreciated.  Thanks 
http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/mariel286m/library/Three Dooneys?sort=3&page=1


----------



## BeenBurned

Want Real Purse said:


> Evening Ladies,  I found 3 possible Dooneys today in AWFUL condition.  If they are real, I'm ready to rehab.  Any thoughts on age or name or getting rid of the mildew are also appreciated.  Thanks
> http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/mariel286m/library/Three Dooneys?sort=3&page=1


All are authentic, but boy, they're in tough condition. I'm guessing all to be from the mid-80's to 90's.


----------



## Want Real Purse

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic, but boy, they're in tough condition. I'm guessing all to be from the mid-80's to 90's.



Thank you.  They've already had a wash.  Now for another wash and out in the sun.  I'm hoping that lots of washing, sun, Leather TLC and brushing might do the trick.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Deleted


----------



## bag-princess

ShoppingDonna said:


> The sticker on the back of the inside pocket says feedbag. Thanks!




i apologize for not getting back to you - had unexpected guests!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic, *but boy, they're in tough condition.* I'm guessing all to be from the mid-80's to 90's.






  makes you wonder what some people do with their bags.  AWL dooney is pratically indestructible!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Any idea when this style bag was offered? Even though it looks almost new, I wonder if it's older because the red/white/blue tag inside says Made in USA.  Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Any idea when this style bag was offered? Even though it looks almost new, I wonder if it's older because the red/white/blue tag inside says Made in USA.
> 
> Thank you.





ShoppingDonna said:


> Any idea when this style bag was offered? Even though it looks almost new, I wonder if it's older because the red/white/blue tag inside says Made in USA.  Thank you.


I think it's newer though I don't know how new. 

Dooney does still make some items in the US.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's newer though I don't know how new.
> 
> Dooney does still make some items in the US.


Okay. Thank you. I was confused because I thought they stopped marking the inside Red/White/Blue tag  with "Made in the USA," so that sent up a red flag to me.  I'm trying to learn how to tell when Dooney's are authentic or counterfeit. I thought I could tell, but until seeing your thread with the counterfeit green Norfolk bag, I never realized the quality of construction and materials that some of the counterfeits are using. I appreciate your patient explanations.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ShoppingDonna said:


> Okay. Thank you. I was confused because I thought they stopped marking the inside Red/White/Blue tag  with "Made in the USA," so that sent up a red flag to me.  I'm trying to learn how to tell when Dooney's are authentic or counterfeit. I thought I could tell, but until seeing your thread with the counterfeit green Norfolk bag, I never realized the quality of construction and materials that some of the counterfeits are using. I appreciate your patient explanations.



They haven't used that fabric red, white and blue tag for years.  Also, as far as I know none of the leather bags are made in the USA any more.  The cabriolet line and some coated cotton bags are, however.


----------



## BeenBurned

MiaBorsa said:


> They haven't used that fabric red, white and blue tag for years.  Also, as far as I know none of the leather bags are made in the USA any more.  The cabriolet line and some coated cotton bags are, however.


That's not true. That style is a newer style (within the last couple of years) and Dooney does still use those tags on some styles. 

The following are 3 recent purchases (within the last 2-3 years) of different style items that were made in the USA. The first one is an IT collection flap wristlet in the wonder duck pattern. Obviously, IT collection isn't vintage!

Although they've moved a lot of manufacturing to other countries, they ARE still making bags here, including the OP's bag.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> That's not true. That style is a newer style (within the last couple of years) and Dooney does still use those tags on some styles.
> 
> The following are 3 recent purchases (within the last 2-3 years) of different style items that were made in the USA. The first one is an IT collection flap wristlet in the wonder duck pattern. Obviously, IT collection isn't vintage!
> 
> Although they've moved a lot of manufacturing to other countries, they ARE still making bags here, including the OP's bag.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Can you please check this bag for me?  Thanks!

Dooney & Bourke Leather Handbag
seller:  a5teach
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281251792498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeenBurned said:


> That's not true. That style is a newer style (within the last couple of years) and Dooney does still use those tags on some styles.
> 
> The following are 3 recent purchases (within the last 2-3 years) of different style items that were made in the USA. The first one is an IT collection flap wristlet in the wonder duck pattern. Obviously, IT collection isn't vintage!
> 
> Although they've moved a lot of manufacturing to other countries, they ARE still making bags here, including the OP's bag.



Hmmm.  I haven't seen the red, white and blue fabric tag in a while. And if you read my reply, I said that certain styles such as Cabriolet and some fabric bags are still USA made.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Will you please check these two, as well?  Thanks!

Dooney and Bourke overnight bag
seller:  dennicynth
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151214788834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Dooney & Bourke Small Cabriolet Satchel & Travel Bag
seller: lois91643
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380809496871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Can you please check this bag for me?  Thanks!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Leather Handbag
> seller:  a5teach
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281251792498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic.


ShoppingDonna said:


> Will you please check these two, as well?  Thanks!
> 
> Dooney and Bourke overnight bag
> seller:  dennicynth
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151214788834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Small Cabriolet Satchel & Travel Bag
> seller: lois91643
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380809496871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Both seem okay.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> Both seem okay.




Thanks for your fast reply!


----------



## ShoppingDonna

One more to check today.  Thanks!

Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag Purse Monogram Light Blue Canvas & Leather Handbag
seller: carlito2010000
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370994439980


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> One more to check today.  Thanks!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag Purse Monogram Light Blue Canvas & Leather Handbag
> seller: carlito2010000
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370994439980


Authentic and you're very welcome.


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

Hi everyone I am new to PurseForum. Today I found a small wristlet at a consignment shop for fifty cents! I wanted to see if anyone could authenticate it. I believe it is authentic, but I just want to get another's opinion.

Name: Dooney and Bourke "IT" Flap Wristlet






















Next to the Red, White and Blue label, there is a black label which says " Made in China"

Thanks!!!



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bag-princess

Kahluakonabuddy said:


> Hi everyone I am new to PurseForum. Today I found a small wristlet at a consignment shop for fifty cents! I wanted to see if anyone could authenticate it. I believe it is authentic, but I just want to get another's opinion.
> 
> Name: Dooney and Bourke "IT" Flap Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2480883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480886
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480887
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480892
> 
> 
> Next to the Red, White and Blue label, there is a black label which says " Made in China"
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum








OMG!  50 cents is all you paid for it!!! 
yes it is authentic - it's a siggy print.  i have several of these.

i just checked my older catalogs - it was from spring 2006 and the color is called - grass honey.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kahluakonabuddy said:


> Hi everyone I am new to PurseForum. Today I found a small wristlet at a consignment shop for fifty cents! I wanted to see if anyone could authenticate it. I believe it is authentic, but I just want to get another's opinion.
> 
> Name: Dooney and Bourke "IT" Flap Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2480883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480886
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480887
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480892
> 
> 
> Next to the Red, White and Blue label, there is a black label which says " Made in China"
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





bag-princess said:


> OMG!  50 cents is all you paid for it!!!
> yes it is authentic - it's a siggy print.  i have several of these.
> 
> i just checked my older catalogs - it was from spring 2006 and the color is called - grass honey.


good deal! It's called a flap wristlet.


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

Thank you bag-princess and beenburned!


----------



## bag-princess

Kahluakonabuddy said:


> Thank you bag-princess and beenburned!




you're welcome!


----------



## ccfun

Hi ladies,

Please authenticate this one, TIA!

Item:vintage awl cross body
List number:161208319658
Seller:backinoh16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161208319658


----------



## ccfun

Another one from ebay, thanks much!

Item:vintage awl doctor bag
List number:151219220453
Seller:nlas
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151219220453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

ccfun said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please authenticate this one, TIA!
> 
> Item:vintage awl cross body
> List number:161208319658
> Seller:backinoh16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161208319658





ccfun said:


> Another one from ebay, thanks much!
> 
> Item:vintage awl doctor bag
> List number:151219220453
> Seller:nlas
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151219220453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


Both are authentic.


----------



## ccfun

Thank you so much, BeenBurned!




BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.


----------



## mrk2014

I do not see a thread here dedicated to general questions, my apologies if I missed it and this is the wrong place to ask.

I am not asking about a bag, just the strap. I got it as bonus with a Coach purse, I asked on the designated thread a few days ago if someone knew from which bag it could be, if indeed Coach but so far I got no replies.

I thought that perhaps belongs to a D&B as I have seen similar clasps used. It's a long strap like for a crossbody and 1/2" wide, two tone as you can see, real leather. 

Thank you if you can provide any input.


----------



## ccfun

Hi ladies,

I have just received one from ebay and now I really doubt it's authentic:

Item:VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG
List number:181305605208
Seller:caroutlet1 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOONEY-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-HANDBAG-SHOULDER-BAG-/181305605208?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=jyOu3QekhTNQU3TytDMzQg4ll%252Fk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I took extra pics, and if it is indeed a Dooney bag, the quality is really not that good (please see the pics), but I am very new to Dooney esp. vintage Dooney, please help!  Thanks!


----------



## bag-princess

ccfun said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have just received one from ebay and now I really doubt it's authentic:
> 
> Item:VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG
> List number:181305605208
> Seller:caroutlet1
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...hTNQU3TytDMzQg4ll%2Fk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I took extra pics, and if it is indeed a Dooney bag, the quality is really not that good (please see the pics), but I am very new to Dooney esp. vintage Dooney, please help!  Thanks!






no it is not authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccfun said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have just received one from ebay and now I really doubt it's authentic:
> 
> Item:VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG
> List number:181305605208
> Seller:caroutlet1
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOONEY-BOURKE-ALL-WEATHER-LEATHER-HANDBAG-SHOULDER-BAG-/181305605208?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=jyOu3QekhTNQU3TytDMzQg4ll%252Fk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I took extra pics, and if it is indeed a Dooney bag, the quality is really not that good (please see the pics), but I am very new to Dooney esp. vintage Dooney, please help!  Thanks!





bag-princess said:


> no it is not authentic.


I agree that it's an obvious fake.

This link might help if you don't know how to proceed

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

Edited to add: DO NOT BUY FROM  								 	          caroutlet1

She also listed this fake Coach wallet:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-WOMEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ccfun

Thank you, bag-princess



bag-princess said:


> no it is not authentic.


----------



## ccfun

Thank you, BeenBurned, will not buy from her again




BeenBurned said:


> I agree that it's an obvious fake.
> 
> This link might help if you don't know how to proceed
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html
> 
> Edited to add: DO NOT BUY FROM  								 	          caroutlet1
> 
> She also listed this fake Coach wallet:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-WOMEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bag-princess

ccfun said:


> Thank you, bag-princess




you're welcome!


----------



## BeenBurned

ccfun said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned, will not buy from her again


You needn't eat the loss though. 

YOu can contact the seller and tell her you want a full refund and if she doesn't agree, file a dispute. 

Fakes aren't allowed and it never should have been listed.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ccfun

Thanks for the heads up. Very weird, right after I messaged the seller, the link was removed, and now as a buyer, I cannot even leave a feedback on the seller.  And I can see that she still has a 100% positive feedback.





BeenBurned said:


> You needn't eat the loss though.
> 
> YOu can contact the seller and tell her you want a full refund and if she doesn't agree, file a dispute.
> 
> Fakes aren't allowed and it never should have been listed.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccfun said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Very weird, right after I messaged the seller, the link was removed, and now as a buyer, I cannot even leave a feedback on the seller.  And I can see that she still has a 100% positive feedback.


Unfortunately, once a listing has been removed, you can't leave feedback but if the seller relists it after you return, come back and post the update.

Although her feedback hasn't changed, her account now has a ding for having sold a fake. Another ding might put her account at risk of suspension.


----------



## ccfun

Thanks for the info! Appreciate your help



BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, once a listing has been removed, you can't leave feedback but if the seller relists it after you return, come back and post the update.
> 
> Although her feedback hasn't changed, her account now has a ding for having sold a fake. Another ding might put her account at risk of suspension.


----------



## ccfun

Hi ladies,

One more bag for your authentication, please see the pictures below. Please notice in pic 3 the threads are not that great, but possibly fine?

Thanks much!


----------



## BeenBurned

ccfun said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> One more bag for your authentication, please see the pictures below. Please notice in pic 3 the threads are not that great, but possibly fine?
> 
> Thanks much!


It's an authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## ccfun

Thanks a lot, BeenBurned! Good to know that




BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Is this one real or fake?  The DB hang tag looks strange to me.

NWT YUMMY $335 "DOONEY & BOURKE" LARGE BROWN LEATHER "SLOUCH BAG"
seller: marmoore 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YUMMY-3...929?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c3e82981

Also can you please authenticate these two.  Thanks!
Dooney & Bourke wristlet NEW NEVER USED
seller: danielsonmiranda 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321310645980 & http://www.ebay.com/itm/321310648406


----------



## bag-princess

ShoppingDonna said:


> Is this one real or fake?  The DB hang tag looks strange to me.
> 
> NWT YUMMY $335 "DOONEY & BOURKE" LARGE BROWN LEATHER "SLOUCH BAG"
> 
> seller: marmoore
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YUMMY-3...929?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c3e82981





it's real


----------



## ShoppingDonna

bag-princess said:


> it's real



Thanks. It was the hang tag that threw me.


----------



## tallya

hi does anyone know the "name" or collection of this drawstring dooney and also what the official color is?  dooney and bourke 1975 is embossed on the front
thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Is this one real or fake?  The DB hang tag looks strange to me.
> 
> NWT YUMMY $335 "DOONEY & BOURKE" LARGE BROWN LEATHER "SLOUCH BAG"
> seller: marmoore
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-YUMMY-3...929?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c3e82981
> 
> Also can you please authenticate these two.  Thanks!
> Dooney & Bourke wristlet NEW NEVER USED
> seller: danielsonmiranda
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321310645980 & http://www.ebay.com/itm/321310648406





ShoppingDonna said:


> Thanks. It was the hang tag that threw me.
> View attachment 2486058



That's the correct fob for the style. 

The flap wristlet is from the Nile/Bayou collection and is authentic too.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> That's the correct fob for the style.
> 
> The flap wristlet is from the Nile/Bayou collection and is authentic too.


Thank you for verifying!


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Please let me know if this is authentic.  Thanks again!

Dooney and Bourke Briefcase
Seller:  bliss710 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151221312574


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Please let me know if this is authentic.  Thanks again!
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Briefcase
> Seller:  bliss710
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151221312574


It's fake.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.


Thank you. I was close to bidding but the zipper caught my attention.  Do you mind letting me know what details helped you recognize that it is fake?  

Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Please let me know if this is authentic.  Thanks again!
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Briefcase
> Seller:  bliss710
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151221312574





BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.





ShoppingDonna said:


> Thank you. I was close to bidding but the zipper caught my attention.  Do you mind letting me know what details helped you recognize that it is fake?
> 
> Thanks!


It's not a Dooney style, the lining is wrong, the suede under the flap is wrong.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> It's not a Dooney style, the lining is wrong, the suede under the flap is wrong.


Thank you BeenBurned!


----------



## atlcoach

I apologize if this is the incorrect thread, but I couldn't find an "identify this" thread for Dooney. Hoping someone can help me identify these two Dooney bags. Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

atlcoach said:


> I apologize if this is the incorrect thread, but I couldn't find an "identify this" thread for Dooney. Hoping someone can help me identify these two Dooney bags. Thanks!
> View attachment 2488033
> View attachment 2488035
> View attachment 2488036
> View attachment 2488037



Those appear to be the  Suede Medium North/South Slouch and the Drawstring Slouch.   Look here...  CLICK!


----------



## atlcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Those appear to be the  Suede Medium North/South Slouch and the Drawstring Slouch.   Look here...  CLICK!




Yes!! Thank you!!


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Will you please check this out for me? Thanks!

Dooney & Bourke Zip Around Credit Card Phone Wallet
seller rbel4195 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171230114393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Will you please check this out for me? Thanks!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Zip Around Credit Card Phone Wallet
> seller rbel4195
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171230114393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


It's authentic.


----------



## Shaker313

My Aunt passed away a few days ago and left my wife and I with a bunch of purses. 3 Markowsky, and 3 are Dooney and Bourke. We are trying to find out about the purses and what they might be valued at. Not going to sell them but insurance might like to know what they are replacing if something happens. Here are pics.
These 3 are Markowsky  purses. Any links to find these online would be helpful.













These are 3 of the DB purses any info and links to these purses so we can figure out values would be great!


----------



## bag-princess

Shaker313 said:


> My Aunt passed away a few days ago and left my wife and I with a bunch of purses. 3 Markowsky, and 3 are Dooney and Bourke. We are trying to find out about the purses and what they might be valued at. Not going to sell them but insurance might like to know what they are replacing if something happens. Here are pics.
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/Shaker254/library/purses





yes they are authentic.

the first blue is from the Nile Collection.  and the second one from the newer Quilt Collection.


----------



## Shaker313

bag-princess said:


> yes they are authentic.
> 
> the first blue is from the Nile Collection.  and the second one from the newer Quilt Collection.




Glad to know they are real and not knockoffs. Where could I find the value on these purses though?


----------



## BeenBurned

Shaker313 said:


> My Aunt passed away a few days ago and left my wife and I with a bunch of purses. 3 Markowsky, and 3 are Dooney and Bourke. We are trying to find out about the purses and what they might be valued at. Not going to sell them but insurance might like to know what they are replacing if something happens. Here are pics.
> These 3 are Markowsky  purses. Any links to find these online would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 3 of the DB purses any info and links to these purses so we can figure out values would be great!





bag-princess said:


> yes they are authentic.
> 
> the first blue is from the Nile Collection.  and the second one from the newer Quilt Collection.





Shaker313 said:


> Glad to know they are real and not knockoffs. Where could I find the value on these purses though?


I'm sorry for your loss. 

The first Dooney is an IT gym bag. (Bag-princess missed that one.)

As for the B Makowsky, I don't think they're faked but I don't know for sure.

As for value, you can search ebay/bonz/amazon, etc to see what similar bags have sold for.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> The first Dooney is an IT gym bag. (Bag-princess missed that one.)





ooooops!!!  i forgot that one - so sorry!

i think i was sooo in awe of that Nile bag.  it's the second one i have seen in pristine condition.  makes me want one for my own collection!


----------



## Shaker313

I don't think we will be keeping that one. I have seen it go in the same condition for $298. All of these DB purses are in mint condition.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't believe that blue is the Nile collection.  It appears to be a Dooney & Bourke Leather Croco Embossed North/South Zip Sac Hobo.     Here it is on the QVC website...  http://www.qvc.com/.product.A217105.html

The quilted Dooney is part of the nylon "Spicy" collection.  Here's a similar bag on Ebay...   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...002?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d1c7966a

FYI, the other bags are "B MAKOWSKY" and I believe those styles were also available from QVC.  You might search the QVC website under Makowsky to see if you can ID them.


----------



## Shaker313

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't believe that blue is the Nile collection.  It appears to be a Dooney & Bourke Leather Croco Embossed North/South Zip Sac Hobo.     Here it is on the QVC website...  http://www.qvc.com/.product.A217105.html
> 
> The quilted Dooney is part of the nylon "Spicy" collection.  Here's a similar bag on Ebay...   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...002?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d1c7966a
> 
> FYI, the other bags are "B MAKOWSKY" and I believe those styles were also available from QVC.  You might search the QVC website under Makowsky to see if you can ID them.


I think all of these purses are from QVC. Problem is, most of them are not on the site anymore since they were sold awhile ago on there. I sent an email to Makowsky to see if they can help me identify them.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Shaker313 said:


> I think all of these purses are from QVC. Problem is, most of them are not on the site anymore since they were sold awhile ago on there. I sent an email to Makowsky to see if they can help me identify them.



As I recall, the B Makowsky customer service is practically non-existent, so I wish you well.  You might post the photos on the QVC forum under B Makowsky; someone might be able to ID them for you.    CLICK HERE

I found the braided strap one on Ebay.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221175960584?lpid=82


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
Bought at Goodwill yesterday.
Approx. 11w x 6h x 5.5d  Strap drop 9.5
Is this a Barrel bag? or does it have another name?
Do you know how old it is? ...the cell phone pocket sure is small 
Any and all info is appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
> Bought at Goodwill yesterday.
> Approx. 11w x 6h x 5.5d  Strap drop 9.5
> Is this a Barrel bag? or does it have another name?
> Do you know how old it is? ...the cell phone pocket sure is small
> Any and all info is appreciated...thanks in advance!


It's authentic and a barrel bag from the Nile or Bayou collection. (I'm no sure what the difference is between Nile and Bayou. Both are croc embossed leather.)


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and a barrel bag from the Nile or Bayou collection. (I'm no sure what the difference is between Nile and Bayou. Both are croc embossed leather.)



Thanks, BeenBurned...any idea how old?


----------



## catthecurious

Forgive me my naïve question... on Etsy I just came across someone selling A VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE KNOCKOFF. Isn't selling a knockoff brand name bag illegal, no matter how vintage? This store actually is selling three different bags...


----------



## BeenBurned

catthecurious said:


> Forgive me my naïve question... on Etsy I just came across someone selling A VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE KNOCKOFF. Isn't selling a knockoff brand name bag illegal, no matter how vintage? This store actually is selling three different bags...



It's not naive at all. 

It's against the law whether the item is admittedly fake, if the seller has an authenticity disclaimer that she doesn't know whether it's authentic or even if she lies and claims that it is authentic. 

And unfortunately, Etsy doesn't seem to care about enforcing the law or having a safe site for its members.


----------



## catthecurious

BeenBurned said:


> It's not naive at all.
> 
> It's against the law whether the item is admittedly fake, if the seller has an authenticity disclaimer that she doesn't know whether it's authentic or even if she lies and claims that it is authentic.
> 
> And unfortunately, Etsy doesn't seem to care about enforcing the law or having a safe site for its members.


Thank you, BeenBurned, honestly, I was in shock when I saw it... at first, I thought I misread it... if you enter "knockoff Downey" into the search window, you'll see it for yourself. And if you enter just "knockoff", you'll find a whole bunch of curious things. To me, it's like someone would have posted on eBay something like "counterfeit Coach bag, vintage, EUC". Really, Etsy?


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> It's not naive at all.
> 
> It's against the law whether the item is admittedly fake, if the seller has an authenticity disclaimer that she doesn't know whether it's authentic or even if she lies and claims that it is authentic.
> 
> *And unfortunately, Etsy doesn't seem to care about enforcing the law or having a safe site for its members.*





i thought Etsy was strictly for handmade items!  i am really suprised that this type of thing is found on the site.


----------



## BeenBurned

catthecurious said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned, honestly, I was in shock when I saw it... at first, I thought I misread it... if you enter "knockoff Downey" into the search window, you'll see it for yourself. And if you enter just "knockoff", you'll find a whole bunch of curious things. To me, it's like someone would have posted on eBay something like "counterfeit Coach bag, vintage, EUC". Really, Etsy?


Just as ebay has software that picks up inappropriate text (i.e, email addresses, suggestions to do things off-ebay, etc.), they should be able to see a red flag with "knockoff," "replica," "faux," "fake" etc. come up. 



bag-princess said:


> i thought Etsy was strictly for handmade items!  i am really suprised that this type of thing is found on the site.


As I understand, Etsy is also for vintage. However many members call anything that wasn't made within the last month "vintage" so you see a lot of new items.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> *As I understand, Etsy is also for vintage.* However many members call anything that wasn't made within the last month "vintage" so you see a lot of new items.





i did not know that.  i only shop with one person on that site so i have never looked around much.   and you are right - people use the term "vintage" very very loosely!


----------



## catthecurious

BeenBurned said:


> Just as ebay has software that picks up inappropriate text (i.e, email addresses, suggestions to do things off-ebay, etc.), they should be able to see a red flag with "knockoff," "replica," "faux," "fake" etc. come up.
> 
> 
> As I understand, Etsy is also for vintage. However many members call anything that wasn't made within the last month "vintage" so you see a lot of new items.


I did know Etsy was selling vintage, which was supposed to be at least 20 years old. However, yesterday I saw someone selling brand new, with tags, totally modern Coach bags, and she had five or six of them listed. I didn't have time to dig in, but I wonder whether they have changed the policy, or, again, they just don't care?


----------



## autumbreeze

Hey would someone mind telling me if these two Dooney and Bourke bags are real or fake. Thank you!!  

Website 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321314510654...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

seller:  betterbarginz

Website 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251444882202...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

serial number: A6 629810

seller:  rsbluecat1234


----------



## BeenBurned

autumbreeze said:


> Hey would someone mind telling me if these two Dooney and Bourke bags are real or fake. Thank you!!
> 
> Website 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321314510654...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> seller:  betterbarginz
> 
> Website 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251444882202...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> serial number: A6 629810
> 
> seller:  rsbluecat1234


Both are authentic.


----------



## catthecurious

BeenBurned said:


> It's not naive at all.
> 
> It's against the law whether the item is admittedly fake, if the seller has an authenticity disclaimer that she doesn't know whether it's authentic or even if she lies and claims that it is authentic.
> 
> And unfortunately, Etsy doesn't seem to care about enforcing the law or having a safe site for its members.


I still reported these listings to Etsy. Well, if people start reporting those items often, sooner or later Etsy will do something about it... at least I'd like to believe so...


P.S. One of these bags didn't even have the word "knockoff" mentioned neither in title nor in the description... it only said "Downey & Bourke INSPIRED Clutch"... what a smart search engine LOL!


----------



## mallarythompson

Hi Everyone! I am new to Dooney & Bourke and have no clue about anything so any info would be fabulous. I found these lovely ladies and fell in love. Know anything about them?









I was also wondering if anyone could tell me what lines have which front logos? Or if there is a thread discussing this? I had no idea there were so many! Thank you for any help!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

mallarythompson said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to Dooney & Bourke and have no clue about anything so any info would be fabulous. I found these lovely ladies and fell in love. Know anything about them?
> 
> View attachment 2502958
> View attachment 2502959
> View attachment 2502961
> View attachment 2502963
> View attachment 2502964
> View attachment 2502965
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone could tell me what lines have which front logos? Or if there is a thread discussing this? I had no idea there were so many! Thank you for any help!!


Both are authentic. The first is a tassel zip top but I don't know the name of the second style.


----------



## brainstorm

BeenBurned said:


> It's not naive at all.
> 
> It's against the law whether the item is admittedly fake, if the seller has an authenticity disclaimer that she doesn't know whether it's authentic or even if she lies and claims that it is authentic.
> 
> And unfortunately, Etsy doesn't seem to care about enforcing the law or having a safe site for its members.





catthecurious said:


> Forgive me my naïve question... on Etsy I just came across someone selling A VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE KNOCKOFF. Isn't selling a knockoff brand name bag illegal, no matter how vintage? This store actually is selling three different bags...




As a seller on Etsy I can confirm that they allow vintage, and I make sure that all of the purses I sell are, indeed vintage. Another thing is that every once in a while, I'll go on a "sweep" and just check out the other vintage Dooney & Bourkes for sale on Etsy and find a sad number of them to be counterfeit. I message the sellers, and more often than not, they will pull the item because they had no idea. But I do also receive replies from a handful of sellers who just opt to note that it's fake and sell it anyway. I really don't get that line of thinking because 1) as Been Burned pointed out, it's illegal to sell counterfeit items period and 2) who wants to buy a fake product when the price is sometimes very comparable to the real thing! 

I guess what it comes down to is that uninformed buyers and sellers are willing to engage in a transaction, and if that's what they wanna do and if Etsy allows it... 

And Etsy is permissive of lots of things that we might assume is against its "values" because, in the end, it's about making a buck.


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello everyone,
I collect Dooney Calvary bags and recently purchased this one on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Vintage-AWL-Leather-Belt-Bag-Crossbody-FABULOUS-FIND-/321318180894?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=SL5TexOYF7q%252Fy4MHt8oXg5G0LGc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I had hoped it would be a beautiful Palomino color but is is bright yellow.  Item number is 321318180894, seller is sewdeni.  Here are some more pictures:




















As you can see there is no tag inside. I would compare it to my other bags but they are all packed and ready for my move in March.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## brainstorm

OohPretty! said:


> Hello everyone,
> I collect Dooney Calvary bags and recently purchased this one on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Vintage-AWL-Leather-Belt-Bag-Crossbody-FABULOUS-FIND-/321318180894?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=SL5TexOYF7q%252Fy4MHt8oXg5G0LGc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I had hoped it would be a beautiful Palomino color but is is bright yellow.  Item number is 321318180894, seller is sewdeni.  Here are some more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is no tag inside. I would compare it to my other bags but they are all packed and ready for my move in March.  Thanks for your help!



Looks authentic!


----------



## OohPretty!

brainstorm said:


> Looks authentic!


Thanks! Have you ever seen this bag without the red, white and blue tag inside? I don't think I have ever seen this color of yellow before either, it is striking.


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> Hello everyone,
> I collect Dooney Calvary bags and recently purchased this one on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Vintage-AWL-Leather-Belt-Bag-Crossbody-FABULOUS-FIND-/321318180894?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=SL5TexOYF7q%252Fy4MHt8oXg5G0LGc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I had hoped it would be a beautiful Palomino color but is is bright yellow.  Item number is 321318180894, seller is sewdeni.  Here are some more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is no tag inside. I would compare it to my other bags but they are all packed and ready for my move in March.  Thanks for your help!





brainstorm said:


> Looks authentic!


I'm a little bothered by your bag, both because of the lack of the red, white and blue tag and also because of a difference in the hardware from what I've seen on other Dooney items. your bag seems to be missing the raised "nubs" that are on the others. 

It's possible that your bag may be a remake of old classics. I purchased a newer duck bag and it was lined, whereas the original versions were unlined. They may have remade this one and made a few changes. 

Here's a current listing for the same bag. Note that it has the r/w/b tag and the same hardware as the side by side comparison:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dooney...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here's the closure from the listing above:


----------



## brainstorm

OohPretty! said:


> Thanks! Have you ever seen this bag without the red, white and blue tag inside? I don't think I have ever seen this color of yellow before either, it is striking.



Have you checked under the piping? It could be that it was snipped really close to the seam line. 

And to address what another commenter said about the hardware, it's possible that this is because this is a re-make of an older design. But the logo stamp on the leather, stitching, and overall craftsmanship makes me believe that this is authentic.


----------



## brainstorm

BeenBurned said:


> I'm a little bothered by your bag, both because of the lack of the red, white and blue tag and also because of a difference in the hardware from what I've seen on other Dooney items. your bag seems to be missing the raised "nubs" that are on the others.
> 
> It's possible that your bag may be a remake of old classics. I purchased a newer duck bag and it was lined, whereas the original versions were unlined. They may have remade this one and made a few changes.
> 
> Here's a current listing for the same bag. Note that it has the r/w/b tag and the same hardware as the side by side comparison:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dooney...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here's the closure from the listing above:



I see what you're saying about the hardware. I was able to find an authentic Spectator calvary with the same type of small brass knob on the closure:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-and-...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338adb55c3


----------



## BeenBurned

brainstorm said:


> Have you checked under the piping? It could be that it was snipped really close to the seam line.
> 
> And to address what another commenter said about the hardware, it's possible that this is because this is a re-make of an older design. But the logo stamp on the leather, stitching, and overall craftsmanship makes me believe that this is authentic.


I agree that the quality points to genuine. 

I wasn't implying that the bag is fake; just commenting on differences. 

I do believe that it's authentic.


----------



## OohPretty!

Thanks for your responses. I checked again and there is no evidence of a tag. I agree that the quality and stitching do make me think it is authentic.  It is just the lack of interior tag, the front hardware and the color (which I have not seen on a Dooney before) that is giving me second thoughts. I did find two similar bags on eBay, including this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Mini-Cavalry-Belt-Body-Bag-AWL-Ivy-Green-/251192697495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7c406297

Notice the D&B hang tag, it does not have the duck symbol (mine does not have a hang tag.)  Maybe this was a different version that they made and it just doesn't have the interior red, white and blue tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> Thanks for your responses. I checked again and there is no evidence of a tag. I agree that the quality and stitching do make me think it is authentic.  It is just the lack of interior tag, the front hardware and the color (which I have not seen on a Dooney before) that is giving me second thoughts. I did find two similar bags on eBay, including this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7c406297
> 
> Notice the D&B hang tag, it does not have the duck symbol (mine does not have a hang tag.)  Maybe this was a different version that they made and it just doesn't have the interior red, white and blue tag.


The fob on the listing you posted is an older (pre-duck) fob. Based on the color of your bag, I don't think it's as old as the comp listing.

I see nothing that indicates that the bag is fake. If this is a bag you plan to sell, I'd recommend having it professionally authenticated (about $7.50) prior to listing just as a way of reassuring a potential buyer.


----------



## OohPretty!

Thanks for all your help! I am definitely going to keep this bag, it makes a nice addition to my collection (and I am sure my daughter will borrow it some day.)


----------



## tda

Can someone tell me if this is authentic? I believe it to be but has an unusual fob and can't find anything similar. Seems old, vintage, 80's? Any help appreciated, thank you. Tracy


----------



## BeenBurned

tda said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic? I believe it to be but has an unusual fob and can't find anything similar. Seems old, vintage, 80's? Any help appreciated, thank you. Tracy


It's authentic and I believe it to be an AWL2 (newer version of all weather leather) hobo. It's from approx. the early 2000s.


----------



## tda

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I believe it to be an AWL2 (newer version of all weather leather) hobo. It's from approx. the early 2000s.


It is an interesting hob, I do not see too many of these, is it the early 2000's that this hob was popular? Thank you for the feedback as well.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

tda said:


> It is an interesting hob, I do not see too many of these, is it the early 2000's that this hob was popular? Thank you for the feedback as well.


That fob was used at that time, sometimes hanging on a leather thong and sometimes attached as a zipper pull.


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> Here's a current listing for the same bag. Note that it has the r/w/b tag and the same hardware as the side by side comparison:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Dooney...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here's the closure from the listing above:



Hi Beenburned:

I have a similar bag. I have to say it's really cute, and with that belt holster, different from most D&B. Mine also does not have the RW&B label, but there is evidence it existed. Naturally there's no gurantee that mine is authentic, but it appears to be. Here are some photos:


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Hi Beenburned:
> 
> I have a similar bag. I have to say it's really cute, and with that belt holster, different from most D&B. Mine also does not have the RW&B label, but there is evidence it existed. Naturally there's no gurantee that mine is authentic, but it appears to be. Here are some photos:


Definitely authentic.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE TAN PEBBLED LEATHER CLASSIC SATCHEL MEDIUM SIZE HANDBAG

Listing number:  351009683954
Seller: zekeshelley
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=351009683954
Comments: authentic or counterfeit? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE TAN PEBBLED LEATHER CLASSIC SATCHEL MEDIUM SIZE HANDBAG
> 
> Listing number:  351009683954
> Seller: zekeshelley
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=351009683954
> Comments: authentic or counterfeit? TIA!


It's authentic.


----------



## Millee

My friend wants to buy this, it looks like it might be fake to me, but she won't trust me unless I get a second opinion. What do you think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32133049252...rkparms=gh1g=I321330492523.N5.S2.M2778.R4.TR5


----------



## gatorgirl07

Millee said:


> My friend wants to buy this, it looks like it might be fake to me, but she won't trust me unless I get a second opinion. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32133049252...rkparms=gh1g=I321330492523.N5.S2.M2778.R4.TR5




I'm not an expert, but it doesn't look right. Maybe one of the others will chime in


----------



## BeenBurned

Millee said:


> My friend wants to buy this, it looks like it might be fake to me, but she won't trust me unless I get a second opinion. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32133049252...rkparms=gh1g=I321330492523.N5.S2.M2778.R4.TR5


The bag shown in the listing is authentic.


gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm not an expert, but it doesn't look right. Maybe one of the others will chime in



What doesn't look right?


----------



## Millee

To me the stitching and leather quality looks off, though it could just be the camera and lighting.


----------



## BeenBurned

Millee said:


> To me the stitching and leather quality looks off, though it could just be the camera and lighting.


Keep in mind that although Dooney makes a nice product at an affordable price, they aren't Hermes, Chanel or LV and aren't going to take the time to be as "perfect" as a bag that someone is going to pay upwards of $1k for.


----------



## bag-princess

Millee said:


> To me the stitching and leather quality looks off, though it could just be the camera and lighting.





i think it has just been very used.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
Approx. 11w x 7h x 2.5d  Strap drop 21 to ring
Bought at a local charity shop yesterday.
Went back through all my D&B resources and worry about the lack of a back pocket 
There is no inside tag, nor remnants of one. Also missing are the tabs usually at the ends of the zipper on the inside pocket.
Have I made a $2.99 contribution, or is there any chance this is real...fingers crossed...thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> Approx. 11&#8221;w x 7&#8221;h x 2.5&#8221;d  Strap drop 21&#8221; to ring
> Bought at a local charity shop yesterday.
> Went back through all my D&B resources and worry about the lack of a back pocket
> There is no inside tag, nor remnants of one. Also missing are the tabs usually at the ends of the zipper on the inside pocket.
> Have I made a $2.99 contribution, or is there any chance this is real...fingers crossed...thanks in advance!


Wow! It's a darned "good" fake equestrian bag.* Other opinions are welcome.*

In addition to the little tab flaps at the ends of the pocket, there are other differences.

1. Some of the older bags were "pre-tag" and didn't have a red, white and blue tag with serial number, but in this case, I don't think that's the issue with this bag. 

2. The authentic pre-tag bags also had the older DB fob rather than the duck. (However something removable like a fob isn't necessarily appropriate for dating and authenticating. I'm just commenting on the fob that came with your bag.) As a matter of fact, I don't believe this is an authentic fob either. 

3. Not only is the pocket missing the tabs but it's the wrong material and texture. The pocket design is incorrect too, divided incorrectly and with the wrong layout. 

4. The studs on the sides and strap should be "buttons" that feed through buttonholes in the leather. Yours look permanently anchored.

5. The back of the bag is different and the duck emblem is higher on the fake than it should be.

6. The front closure is the wrong shape. 

I find that giving a side-by-side visual, it's a much better way of seeing the differences, especially in a fake that's as close as this one.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! It's a darned "good" fake equestrian bag.* Other opinions are welcome.*
> 
> .




ITA with your review. mainly for me - that is not "AWL".
although with the fob - i had a bag like this and it looked exactly like the one in this pic.


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> ITA with your review. mainly for me - that is not "AWL".
> although with the fob - i had a bag like this and it looked exactly like the one in this pic.


I agree that the texture is wrong too, though it's not the typical fake 2-toned pebbling that you usually see. 

There certainly are other problems too!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that the texture is wrong too, though it's not the typical fake 2-toned pebbling that you usually see.
> 
> *There certainly are other problems too*!




yes there are - like you listed.   it would fool alot of people. like you said - it is a good fake!


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! It's a darned "good" fake equestrian bag.* Other opinions are welcome.*
> 
> In addition to the little tab flaps at the ends of the pocket, there are other differences.
> 
> 1. Some of the older bags were "pre-tag" and didn't have a red, white and blue tag with serial number, but in this case, I don't think that's the issue with this bag.
> 
> 2. The authentic pre-tag bags also had the older DB fob rather than the duck. (However something removable like a fob isn't necessarily appropriate for dating and authenticating. I'm just commenting on the fob that came with your bag.) As a matter of fact, I don't believe this is an authentic fob either.
> 
> 3. Not only is the pocket missing the tabs but it's the wrong material and texture. The pocket design is incorrect too, divided incorrectly and with the wrong layout.
> 
> 4. The studs on the sides and strap should be "buttons" that feed through buttonholes in the leather. Yours look permanently anchored.
> 
> 5. The back of the bag is different and the duck emblem is higher on the fake than it should be.
> 
> 6. The front closure is the wrong shape.
> 
> I find that giving a side-by-side visual, it's a much better way of seeing the differences, especially in a fake that's as close as this one.



Dang...the side-by-side comparison certainly tells the story, now doesn't it? Thank you BeenBurned for taking the time to do this...hopefully it will help someone else from spending a whole lot more money than I did on a fake bag! Someone, somewhere, went to a lot of trouble to make this bag look as close as it does. By the way, the strap attachments ARE buttons, though there is not much of a slit above and below them to make removal easier. I also see that the brass "loop" that holds the front closure flap is much wider and flatter than on the authentic bag...but I figured I was in real trouble when I couldn't find an Equestrian without a back pocket. I wonder what kind of a mess I'll make when I try to remove the duck patch from the back of this bag  Thanks again, BeenBurned, for all you do for (all) our forums!



bag-princess said:


> ITA with your review. mainly for me - that is not "AWL".
> although with the fob - i had a bag like this and it looked exactly like the one in this pic.



Though I'm not sure what ITA means, the leather is certainly lighter weight than AWL. 



BeenBurned said:


> I agree that the texture is wrong too, though it's not the typical fake 2-toned pebbling that you usually see.
> 
> There certainly are other problems too!





bag-princess said:


> yes there are - like you listed.   it would fool alot of people. like you said - it is a good fake!



Sadly, I concur...it's just a shame that such things are out there in the marketplace! Thanks for your comments. I hope others will learn from my experience!


----------



## bag-princess

JOODLZ said:


> Though I'm not sure what ITA means, the leather is certainly lighter weight than AWL.






that means "*I T*otally *A*gree"


----------



## brainstorm

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> Approx. 11w x 7h x 2.5d  Strap drop 21 to ring
> Bought at a local charity shop yesterday.
> Went back through all my D&B resources and worry about the lack of a back pocket
> There is no inside tag, nor remnants of one. Also missing are the tabs usually at the ends of the zipper on the inside pocket.
> Have I made a $2.99 contribution, or is there any chance this is real...fingers crossed...thanks in advance!


Wow, this is indeed a very well-made fake. 

A couple of the things that INSTANTLY tipped me off was the interior pocket (it was just never made of material like that), and in VERY MINOR details like in your 3rd picture you can see that the brass hoop is not centered, and in the second to the last picture, you can see some wobbly stitching in the piping that goes across the back. 

For $3, it's kind of a fun find because it's a well-made fake, but sadly not an authentic one.


----------



## JOODLZ

bag-princess said:


> that means "*I T*otally *A*gree"



Thanks for the translation 



brainstorm said:


> Wow, this is indeed a very well-made fake.
> 
> A couple of the things that INSTANTLY tipped me off was the interior pocket (it was just never made of material like that), and in VERY MINOR details like in your 3rd picture you can see that the brass hoop is not centered, and in the second to the last picture, you can see some wobbly stitching in the piping that goes across the back.
> 
> For $3, it's kind of a fun find because it's a well-made fake, but sadly not an authentic one.



Yeah, it's pretty close, but sadly no cigar...I sure learned a lot though!


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Hi.  Will you please let me know if this an authentic bag?  Thanks 

Dooney And Bourke Leather Tote
seller:  takeshaw40
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181337027213&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Hi.  Will you please let me know if this an authentic bag?  Thanks
> 
> Dooney And Bourke Leather Tote
> seller:  takeshaw40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181337027213&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


It seems okay but I'd like to see a picture of the inside/lining.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> It seems okay but I'd like to see a picture of the inside/lining.



Me too but seller says that it's already packaged to ship. Thank you for your quick reply though.


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Me too but seller says that it's already packaged to ship. Thank you for your quick reply though.


Personally, I wouldn't buy from a seller who isn't willing to accommodate a potential buyer and show the necessary pictures for authentication purposes. 

If the seller is going to be unable to send pictures, she should post appropriate photos in listings before packing her items.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ShoppingDonna said:


> Hi.  Will you please let me know if this an authentic bag?  Thanks
> 
> Dooney And Bourke Leather Tote
> seller:  takeshaw40
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181337027213&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



That bag looks authentic to me.  It appears to be a "Mary" style that was sold on QVC.


----------



## court25

Is this bag authentic? Listing number 172210829 https://www.etsy.com/listing/172210829/15-off-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-vintage serial number CO126756. Please let me know soon.


----------



## BeenBurned

court25 said:


> Is this bag authentic? Listing number 172210829 https://www.etsy.com/listing/172210829/15-off-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-vintage serial number CO126756. Please let me know soon.


The bag in the pictures is authentic but the serial number (letter code) isn't correct for a made in Mexico bag. 

Please request a picture of the serial number on the reverse side of the red, white and blue tag. As I understand, the serial number beginning in C would be made in Costa Rica.


----------



## court25

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the pictures is authentic but the serial number (letter code) isn't correct for a made in Mexico bag.
> 
> Please request a picture of the serial number on the reverse side of the red, white and blue tag. As I understand, the serial number beginning in C would be made in Costa Rica.


Ok, this is what she sent me. https://img0.etsystatic.com/030/0/7615621/icm_fullxfull.37262538_net5g8ov6w0gcgw4k8g0.jpg

https://img1.etsystatic.com/028/0/7615621/icm_fullxfull.37273287_6a06b1h3cpcso884kc88.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

court25 said:


> Ok, this is what she sent me. https://img0.etsystatic.com/030/0/7615621/icm_fullxfull.37262538_net5g8ov6w0gcgw4k8g0.jpg
> 
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/028/0/7615621/icm_fullxfull.37273287_6a06b1h3cpcso884kc88.jpg


Interesting. The bag is absolutely authentic. 

Every Mexican made bag I'd seen started with M on the serial number tag, but they might have switched out the codes. I could very well be mistaken about C being Costa Rica. 

Again, the important thing is that the bag is genuine.


----------



## court25

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. The bag is absolutely authentic.
> 
> Every Mexican made bag I'd seen started with M on the serial number tag, but they might have switched out the codes. I could very well be mistaken about C being Costa Rica.
> 
> Again, the important thing is that the bag is genuine.


Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## missy_g

I bought this on eBay. I don't have the link handy (on my phone) but I can post later if need be. 












I bought this on a whim. I have always wanted this bag (in any color,this is black patent). The seller only had 1 far away pic but it looked ok in that pic. I watched this for a long time and it ended at $40 with free shipping and no bids, so I snatched it. 
It is beautiful and great quality which has me convinced it's not fake but I just wanted to be sure.
If this bag is fake I'm going to declare it ugly and go cry in my closet. 
It came with a dust bag but it's one of those meshy types, not silky like Coach. Is that okay?  I've never seen a dooney dust bag before. 
Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> I bought this on eBay. I don't have the link handy (on my phone) but I can post later if need be.
> View attachment 2535049
> View attachment 2535050
> View attachment 2535051
> View attachment 2535052
> View attachment 2535053
> View attachment 2535054
> View attachment 2535055
> View attachment 2535056
> View attachment 2535057
> View attachment 2535058
> 
> 
> I bought this on a whim. I have always wanted this bag (in any color,this is black patent). The seller only had 1 far away pic but it looked ok in that pic. I watched this for a long time and it ended at $40 with free shipping and no bids, so I snatched it.
> It is beautiful and great quality which has me convinced it's not fake but I just wanted to be sure.
> If this bag is fake I'm going to declare it ugly and go cry in my closet.
> It came with a dust bag but it's one of those meshy types, not silky like Coach. Is that okay?  I've never seen a dooney dust bag before.
> Thanks!!


No need to cry. It's authentic!


----------



## missy_g

Thanks!  I thought it was ok because the quality and stitching was really good plus the lining looked ok. I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in the pictures is authentic but the serial number (letter code) isn't correct for a made in Mexico bag.
> 
> Please request a picture of the serial number on the reverse side of the red, white and blue tag. *As I understand, the serial number beginning in C would be made in Costa Rica.*





yes that is correct.  i don't know why the M was left off the serial number either.


----------



## missy_g

BeenBurned said:


> No need to cry. It's authentic!




Did this bag come with a hang tag?


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> Did this bag come with a hang tag?


Instead of a hanging fob, this style has the duck emblem on the front.


----------



## missy_g

Thanks!  Makes sense.


----------



## ladylucas94

It's real you got a Doonet and Bourke !


----------



## ShoppingDonna

This one is fake, right?
Dooney & Bourke Purse
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Purse-/281282718357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417dc1aa95
seller: gostars13


----------



## missy_g

Yes. It looks like a coach Sabrina satchel. Lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> This one is fake, right?
> Dooney & Bourke Purse
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Purse-/281282718357?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417dc1aa95
> seller: gostars13





missy_g said:


> Yes. It looks like a coach Sabrina satchel. Lol.


LOL! It's a wannabe Coach.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

can someone tell me if this bag is authentic please?

NWT Dooney & Bourke Lee tote Sunflower
| Add to watch list


251471280413 ebay item

seller:  scissorsandcomb

251471280413

thanks very much!  and wonder why these don't seem to be on dooney, i love dooney, or qvc?? ( or i just missed them!)


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> can someone tell me if this bag is authentic please?
> 
> NWT Dooney & Bourke Lee tote Sunflower
> | Add to watch list
> 
> 
> 251471280413 ebay item
> 
> seller:  scissorsandcomb
> 
> 251471280413
> 
> thanks very much!  and wonder why these don't seem to be on dooney, i love dooney, or qvc?? ( or i just missed them!)



It's authentic. 

Not everything is available online. Some are older styles no longer available or in stock, some are sold out, some might be exclusive to a specific department store, etc.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> Not everything is available online. Some are older styles no longer available or in stock, some are sold out, some might be exclusive to a specific department store, etc.


thanks very much, beenburned.

( love your name-- i've been there, lol)


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Hi. Does this strap look like it's authentic?  Thanks!

Dooney & Bourke Replacement Brown Leather Strap NEW For Purse Handbag
seller: thecheapchic 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cde7523df


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## only dooney

Hi batgirl!  I can't tell in this picture, but I wanted to let you know that you can always ask for more pictures.  If you look at the detail, its oftentimes a dead giveaway!  Dooney's, as we know, are really well made and consistent with things like the interior lining...  Another thing to watch for is when fakers put a dooney logo on another bag.  I've seen this and it's just sooooo wrong.  But, another thing that I heard about was dooney's made in Mexico and one give away is that the tag (looks real) but says made in U.S.A.


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Hi. Does this strap look like it's authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Replacement Brown Leather Strap NEW For Purse Handbag
> seller: thecheapchic
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cde7523df


The strap looks good.


----------



## PhotoFinish

OK, I know this is an authentic Dooney (I bought it at a base exchange which is one of their listed retailers.)  My problem is that I don't have any other information on it.  It has been there for 3 years (poor purse  )  and the tag was gone, so all they had was a blank tag with the clearance price on it.  The card was inside it, but I haven't been able to find any information on it on the web, so I'm hoping someone on here is able to give me some more information on it!  I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

A google search on that style number (on your registration card) turns up a "signature small domed satchel."   http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/dooney-bourke-small-domed-satchel-red-57301818


----------



## PhotoFinish

Thank you so much!  I don't know why but my searches were all turning up NOTHING, even when I was typing in the style number!  It's crazy!  I feel bad for the poor purse just hanging out there on the shelf for the last three years.  I guess she was just waiting for me, huh? LOL


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item: big duck
Listing number: 321351213060
Seller: bidazzled
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad2066004
Comments: Fake right? The strap looks like plastic. stitching looks off. report?


----------



## cbwife07

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281292551685?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Is this authentic? Does anyone know the style name? Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

Texaspurselove said:


> Item: big duck
> Listing number: 321351213060
> Seller: bidazzled
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad2066004
> Comments: Fake right? The strap looks like plastic. stitching looks off. report?


Absolutely fake!

The duck is upside down. The belly of the duck should be on the flat part. 

Compare  biddazzled's listing to a genuine duck coin purse:


*FAKE*:






*Authentic*:


----------



## BeenBurned

cbwife07 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281292551685?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Is this authentic? Does anyone know the style name? Thank you


It's authentic but I don't know the style name.


----------



## cbwife07

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the style name.



Thank you!


----------



## tallya

I purchased this Florentine drawstring dooney off ebay a couple months ago.  it seems real to me...but now im looking at the duck logo and thinking whats up with the tail?  is the common for newer dooney's?


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> I purchased this Florentine drawstring dooney off ebay a couple months ago.  it seems real to me...but now im looking at the duck logo and thinking whats up with the tail?  is the common for newer dooney's?


So far it looks okay but more pictures and/or a link to the listing would sure help!


----------



## tallya

BeenBurned said:


> So far it looks okay but more pictures and/or a link to the listing would sure help!


thanks beenburned. no link since I purchased it off ebay a couple months ago.  heres some more photos.  I guess im comparing the duck to old "vintage" awl purses I own & the tail isn't the same.


----------



## BeenBurned

tallya said:


> thanks beenburned. no link since I purchased it off ebay a couple months ago.  heres some more photos.  I guess im comparing the duck to old "vintage" awl purses I own & the tail isn't the same.


This isnt' a vintage bag so you can't compare details that connote a vintage bag to those on a modern one. 

The bag is authentic.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

hi all: pls is this authntic, and, if so, when might it have been made? tia, and you are appreciated!

vintage dooney awl leather shoulder bag equestrian
281290051493
seller: swatzji
281290051493
ebay


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

oh goodness. spell check is my friend

"authentic"
sigh


----------



## MiaBorsa

lonesomeoctober said:


> oh goodness. spell check is my friend
> 
> "authentic"
> sigh



That is authentic; it's part of the Italian-made Alto collection, and I don't believe it's "vintage."  The Alto line is fairly recent...but I can't say for certain how long they have been in production.  It's a lovely bag.


----------



## Texaspurselove

BeenBurned said:


> Absolutely fake!
> 
> 
> 
> *Authentic*:



I forgot how stunning this case is! That fake really was as bad as I thought!


----------



## Bratty1919

Help please?

PS -  for some reason I can't upload images! Hopefully it'll be fixed soon


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Help please?
> 
> PS -  for some reason I can't upload images! Hopefully it'll be fixed soon


I don't know whether it's a glitch or if your pictures might be too big. 

If you prefer, you can upload them to photobucket and post the IMG link to embed images into the post.


----------



## Bratty1919

Here they are...

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/Bratty1919/library/


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Here they are...
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/Bratty1919/library/


It's a signature pocket zip top and the color is orchid.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> It's a signature pocket zip top and the color is orchid.




Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Here's another one to authenticate...TIA!

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/Bratty1919/library/


----------



## BeenBurned

Bratty1919 said:


> Here's another one to authenticate...TIA!
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/Bratty1919/library/


Authentic tassel top zip from the IT collection.


----------



## Bratty1919

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic tassel top zip from the IT collection.




Thank you!


----------



## PerfumePrincess

Hi,
I  wondering if you can authenticate this Dooney & Bourke diaper bag and if you know what year, name, etc. Any information is appreciated! I purchased it from an ebayer who had bought it from another eBay seller, it was in new condition when I got it and has the red, white and blue tag with serial number and says it's made the the USA. Here is the link to the listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131130650140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 
It's an archived listing, so I hope you can still see it. I hope it has all the pictures you need, if not, I can add more.


----------



## BeenBurned

PerfumePrincess said:


> Hi,
> I  wondering if you can authenticate this Dooney & Bourke diaper bag and if you know what year, name, etc. Any information is appreciated! I purchased it from an ebayer who had bought it from another eBay seller, it was in new condition when I got it and has the red, white and blue tag with serial number and says it's made the the USA. Here is the link to the listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131130650140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> It's an archived listing, so I hope you can still see it. I hope it has all the pictures you need, if not, I can add more.


Are you sure it says that it's made in the USA? Please post a picture of where it says that. 

The serial number indicates a bag made in China.


----------



## PerfumePrincess

I'm sorry, I must have gotten confused with my D&B wallet I was looking at around the same time I was inspecting the diaper bag. It does not say where it was made on the tag. Here is the link to my Photobucket pics, I uploaded some more this morning, including the tag and serial number: http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/P...pg.html?&_suid=139628218962207502996094990522


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PerfumePrincess said:


> Hi,
> I  wondering if you can authenticate this Dooney & Bourke diaper bag and if you know what year, name, etc. Any information is appreciated! I purchased it from an ebayer who had bought it from another eBay seller, it was in new condition when I got it and has the red, white and blue tag with serial number and says it's made the the USA. Here is the link to the listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131130650140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> It's an archived listing, so I hope you can still see it. I hope it has all the pictures you need, if not, I can add more.



That appears to be the "New Quilt" signature print from 2009 or thereabouts.


----------



## BeenBurned

PerfumePrincess said:


> Hi,
> I  wondering if you can authenticate this Dooney & Bourke diaper bag and if you know what year, name, etc. Any information is appreciated! I purchased it from an ebayer who had bought it from another eBay seller, it was in new condition when I got it and has the red, white and blue tag with serial number and says it's made the the USA. Here is the link to the listing: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131130650140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> It's an archived listing, so I hope you can still see it. I hope it has all the pictures you need, if not, I can add more.





BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure it says that it's made in the USA? Please post a picture of where it says that.
> 
> The serial number indicates a bag made in China.





PerfumePrincess said:


> I'm sorry, I must have gotten confused with my D&B wallet I was looking at around the same time I was inspecting the diaper bag. It does not say where it was made on the tag. Here is the link to my Photobucket pics, I uploaded some more this morning, including the tag and serial number: http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/P...pg.html?&_suid=139628218962207502996094990522





MiaBorsa said:


> That appears to be the "New Quilt" signature print from 2009 or thereabouts.


Yup, it's authentic. 

I was simply concerned when you said it was made in the USA because the bag wouldn't have had a "J" serial number. 

Everything else is fine including the serial number font, number of characters, construction, hardware, etc.


----------



## PerfumePrincess

Great!! Thank-you so much  I was concerned when it arrived because the only D&B bags I've owned have been the all weather bags and this one is very different as far as hardware, leather feel, etc.


----------



## MaryBel

PhotoFinish said:


> Thank you so much!  I don't know why but my searches were all turning up NOTHING, even when I was typing in the style number!  It's crazy!  I feel bad for the poor purse just hanging out there on the shelf for the last three years.  I guess she was just waiting for me, huh? LOL





When I searched for the style # I found the dooney page. It doesn't show the complete style # in the page. For some reason the bags not available show up like this, but I think it is the correct page for your bag.


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=25758


----------



## dorothygail101

I was wondering if this bag I bought from a friend is authentic.  Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

MaryBel said:


> When I searched for the style # I found the dooney page. It doesn't show the complete style # in the page. For some reason the bags not available show up like this, but I think it is the correct page for your bag.
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=25758


It doesn't show the picture but the style number is HS7 as shown. If there were a tag, there'd be an abbreviation for the color code.


----------



## alansgail

Can someone please authenticate this D&B? Many thanks! Sorry for the multiple photos.......

http://s1359.photobucket.com/user/gail195/library/


----------



## BeenBurned

alansgail said:


> Hello, my sister just purchased this D&B at Goodwill and needs authentication please........thanks so much!
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8939.jpg
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8940.jpg
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8941.jpg
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8942.jpg
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8943.jpg
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8944.jpg
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8945.jpg
> 
> /Users/Snookums/Desktop/IMG_8946.jpg


Those are on your computer. We can't see them. 

Either use the paperclip icon to attach pictures or upload them to photobucket and post the IMG links into your post.


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> I was wondering if this bag I bought from a friend is authentic.  Any thoughts are appreciated.


It's authentic and a sac of some sort from the Marchesa collection. (I don't know the "official" Dooney style name.)


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> Those are on your computer. We can't see them.
> 
> Either use the paperclip icon to attach pictures or upload them to photobucket and post the IMG links into your post.


Thanks, I did it through photo bucket.........knowing the name of the bag (if it's authentic) would also be helpful...........


----------



## BeenBurned

alansgail said:


> Thanks, I did it through photo bucket.........knowing the name of the bag (if it's authentic) would also be helpful...........


The links are showing as the images being on your computer. We can't see them.


----------



## alansgail

alansgail said:


> Thanks, I did it through photo bucket.........knowing the name of the bag (if it's authentic) would also be helpful...........


Where is the paperclip icon? Sorry to be dense........


----------



## BeenBurned

alansgail said:


> Where is the paperclip icon? Sorry to be dense........


When you hit "reply," at the top of the text box, on the top line to the right of the font, sizes, font color, there's a paper clip. Clcik the clip and search your computer for the pictures. 

I've attached a screenshot of it.


----------



## dorothygail101

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and a sac of some sort from the Marchesa collection. (I don't know the "official" Dooney style name.)



Many many thanks!!!!  I appreciate it!!


----------



## dorothygail101

Wondering if this is authentic, it has the tags but I know that doesn't always mean anything.  Any help is most appreciated!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> Wondering if this is authentic, it has the tags but I know that doesn't always mean anything.  Any help is most appreciated!


It's fine.


----------



## dorothygail101

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.



Thank you so very very much!


----------



## ladylucas94

dorothygail101 said:


> Wondering if this is authentic, it has the tags but I know that doesn't always mean anything.  Any help is most appreciated!


Its authentic that's a Dooney and Bourke heavy canvas all legit.


----------



## dorothygail101

ladylucas94 said:


> Its authentic that's a Dooney and Bourke heavy canvas all legit.


tHANK YOU!!


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
    How does this bag look? The stitching looks a little wobbly in places.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...ao=1&asc=20643&meid=5952601413871707610&pid%3

item num: 151265566582
seller ID: sashenka2009 


Thanks


----------



## dorothygail101

Another yard sale find...was hoping to see if this is authentic...thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> How does this bag look? The stitching looks a little wobbly in places.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...ao=1&asc=20643&meid=5952601413871707610&pid%3
> 
> item num: 151265566582
> seller ID: sashenka2009
> 
> 
> Thanks


It's fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

dorothygail101 said:


> Another yard sale find...was hoping to see if this is authentic...thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## dorothygail101

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you again!!!  I hit one major yard sale and so far only one fake.  I am happy! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Did Dooney make things in Korea? I'm thinking the cheap tag and the too long zipper aren't correct but not being a Dooney expert, I wanted to make sure.
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121313124167
seller:  summerdays2010
item number: 121313124167
thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Did Dooney make things in Korea? I'm thinking the cheap tag and the too long zipper aren't correct but not being a Dooney expert, I wanted to make sure.
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121313124167
> seller:  summerdays2010
> item number: 121313124167
> thanks!


That bag is fake, but a fairly "good" one.

I haven't ever seen any Dooneys that were made in Korea. The white paper tag is common on fakes and no authentic Dooney has that tag with any country on it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That bag is fake, but a fairly "good" one.
> 
> I haven't ever seen any Dooneys that were made in Korea. The white paper tag is common on fakes and no authentic Dooney has that tag with any country on it.


Thanks! I thought so. I think I've seen some in thrift stores with that tag. I was right to walk away.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Hi everyone, just picked this up at the thrift store today, it's in pretty rough shape, but I'm hoping with a little TLC, I'll have it looking all prettified again in no time!  Could you please authenticate it for me though, as I'm a bit shaky on telling for sure on these!


----------



## BeenBurned

PhotoFinish said:


> Hi everyone, just picked this up at the thrift store today, it's in pretty rough shape, but I'm hoping with a little TLC, I'll have it looking all prettified again in no time!  Could you please authenticate it for me though, as I'm a bit shaky on telling for sure on these!


Authentic kiltie bag.


----------



## PhotoFinish

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic kiltie bag.



Thank you so much!  I appreciate all your help!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## storeberry

Hi, appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate thus bag? Hope to score my first D&B bag!

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE ~ Vintage Bone & British Tan AWL Leather Turn Lock Handbag

Listing no: 151271368624

Seller: boristhekat

Link: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/151271368624?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Moment:


----------



## adrian01

Dooney and Bourke Medium Tote

121314393191

klacy01

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121314393191&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Is this bag authentic?  The seller claims that it is.  Thank you.


----------



## dorothygail101

My last yard sale find, I was hoping to find it was also authentic. Thanks!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Hello Dooney Experts, I came across this bag have any of you seen anything like it? Is it real?
  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

storeberry said:


> Hi, appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate thus bag? Hope to score my first D&B bag!
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE ~ Vintage Bone & British Tan AWL Leather Turn Lock Handbag
> 
> Listing no: 151271368624
> 
> Seller: boristhekat
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/151271368624?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Moment:


*Authentic*



adrian01 said:


> Dooney and Bourke Medium Tote
> 
> 121314393191
> 
> klacy01
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121314393191&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Is this bag authentic?  The seller claims that it is.  Thank you.


It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen and that "made in Italy" patch looks like it was sewn by someone with a blindfold on. 

Does it even say "Dooney" anywhere on it? 



dorothygail101 said:


> My last yard sale find, I was hoping to find it was also authentic. Thanks!



It doesn't look right to me but other opinions are welcome. I can't see  the inside seams but what I see appears to have exposed raw edges. I  think the side seams should have piping between them.



SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hello Dooney Experts, I came across this bag have any of you seen anything like it? Is it real?
> Any info is appreciated.
> View attachment 2571117
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571118
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571119
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571132
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571133
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571134
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571137



Someone went to a lot of effort to fool buyers. This is fake.


----------



## adrian01

adrian01 said:


> Dooney and Bourke Medium Tote
> 
> 121314393191
> 
> klacy01
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121314393191&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Is this bag authentic?  The seller claims that it is.  Thank you.


Thanks BB.  I thought the same.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

BeenBurned said:


> Someone went to a lot of effort to fool buyers. This is fake.



Thank you for taking the time to respond -


----------



## BeenBurned

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Hello Dooney Experts, I came across this bag have any of you seen anything like it? Is it real?
> Any info is appreciated.
> View attachment 2571117
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571118
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571119
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571132
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571133
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571134
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571137





BeenBurned said:


> Someone went to a lot of effort to fool buyers. This is fake.





SilviaLovesBags said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond -


Is that listed somewhere? If on ebay, post a link so we can report it and possibly protect a buyer from getting a fake.


----------



## storeberry

BeenBurned said:


> *Authentic*
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen and that "made in Italy" patch looks like it was sewn by someone with a blindfold on.
> 
> Does it even say "Dooney" anywhere on it?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look right to me but other opinions are welcome. I can't see  the inside seams but what I see appears to have exposed raw edges. I  think the side seams should have piping between them.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone went to a lot of effort to fool buyers. This is fake.




Thanks beenburned!!


----------



## latetotheparty

Thanks BeenBurned


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Hi.  Please let me know if you think these bags are authentic.  Thanks!

Authentic Dooney Bourke Light Pink Logo Handbag purse with Strap, Cute, Roomy
seller:  ongreenintwo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3a7e67d7

Dooney And Bourke Signature Tote With Long Strap
seller: nottooshabby2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3a5f037a


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Hi.  Please let me know if you think these bags are authentic.  Thanks!
> 
> Authentic Dooney Bourke Light Pink Logo Handbag purse with Strap, Cute, Roomy
> seller:  ongreenintwo
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3a7e67d7
> 
> Dooney And Bourke Signature Tote With Long Strap
> seller: nottooshabby2
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3a5f037a


Both are authentic.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.


Thank you Been Burned!


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
   I know that Coach bags are not made in Korea but what about Dooney bags? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad3528767

seller ID  bidyourclosetbestlookever
item num. 321372981095   Thanks


----------



## bag-princess

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> I know that Coach bags are not made in Korea but what about Dooney bags?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad3528767
> 
> seller ID  bidyourclosetbestlookever
> item num. 321372981095   Thanks




that is an awful fake!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> I know that Coach bags are not made in Korea but what about Dooney bags?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad3528767
> 
> seller ID  bidyourclosetbestlookever
> item num. 321372981095   Thanks


That bag is fake. 

In fact, I replied to another question about Dooney and Korea and that post also showed a fake. (AFAIK, Dooney didn't make any bags in Korea, but I'm not absolutely positive of that. What I do know is that I've never seen an authentic Korean Dooney.)
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-293.html#post26537429


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> That bag is fake.
> 
> In fact, I replied to another question about Dooney and Korea and that post also showed a fake. (AFAIK, Dooney didn't make any bags in Korea, but I'm not absolutely positive of that. What I do know is that I've never seen an authentic Korean Dooney.)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-format-post-1-a-118342-293.html#post26537429


The sad thing is that somebody bid on it


----------



## bag-princess

latetotheparty said:


> The sad thing is that somebody bid on it





i hate when that happens!  i just want to scream "NOOOO!  don't do it!!"


----------



## BeenBurned

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doon...item4ad3528767

seller ID  bidyourclosetbestlookever
item num. 321372981095



latetotheparty said:


> The sad thing is that somebody bid on it





bag-princess said:


> i hate when that happens!  i just want to scream "NOOOO!  don't do it!!"


Feel free to report!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doon...item4ad3528767
> 
> seller ID  bidyourclosetbestlookever
> item num. 321372981095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feel free to report!*





i do when i catch it in time.  sometimes they still sell but at least i tried!


----------



## BeenBurned

bag-princess said:


> i do when i catch it in time.  sometimes they still sell but at least i tried!


I also report when I find ended and sold items. And often, ebay will remove them, too.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I also report when I find ended and sold items. And often, ebay will remove them, too.




thanks!  i did not know you could do that.


----------



## latetotheparty

Yay it's gone, thank you for the verification


----------



## ebaygal14

Hi guys! I'm new here and I need help authenticating a dooney bag that I would like to sell on ebay. I bought it at tj maxx a while ago, so I assumed it was real but it didn't come with any registration card. It is the med florentine savannah satchel. I'm attaching images of the tags first and if you can't authenticate it with just that, i'll add images of the actual bag. I noticed the stitching on the inside tag isn't perfectly straight, so I am a little worried! Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

ebaygal14 said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here and I need help authenticating a dooney bag that I would like to sell on ebay. I bought it at tj maxx a while ago, so I assumed it was real but it didn't come with any registration card. It is the med florentine savannah satchel. I'm attaching images of the tags first and if you can't authenticate it with just that, i'll add images of the actual bag. I noticed the stitching on the inside tag isn't perfectly straight, so I am a little worried! Thank you for your help!!!


TJ's sells authentic however there have been instances of dishonest buyers who've purchased a genuine item from TJ Maxx and returned a fake so if there's any doubt, it can be a good idea to verify that what you bought is what you expected.

In this case, it looks fine so far, though a picture of the full front of the back needs to be posted to be sure. Small portions of the bag don't prove much.


----------



## ebaygal14

Thank you so much for your help!! Here are the rest of the images of the bag:


----------



## BeenBurned

ebaygal14 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!! Here are the rest of the images of the bag:


Authentic


----------



## misschelle

Can someone authenticate this vintage bag in hunter green?


----------



## BeenBurned

misschelle said:


> Can someone authenticate this vintage bag in hunter green?


Authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Hi. Please authenticate for me!  Thanks.

Dooney & Bourke Signature Jacquard purse
seller:  c_noechel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221413468640?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE
seller: jwhkjh
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271452186438?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Hi. Please authenticate for me!  Thanks.
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Signature Jacquard purse
> seller:  c_noechel
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221413468640?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE
> seller: jwhkjh
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271452186438?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648


No red flags on either listing but neither has enough pictures or pictures with enough closeup details.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> No red flags on either listing but neither has enough pictures or pictures with enough closeup details.


Thank you.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
Bought at Salvation Army yesterday.
Approx. 8w x 6h (to middle part of zipper) x 5.25d. Leather strap 4 to fabric on each side. The black tag does say "MADE IN CHINA"...very faint.
Would love to know name, age, collection...anything is appreciated. Thanks, as always, in advance!


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
    Can you authenticate this bag, the fob leather thingy looks a little weird

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8eda6af5

seller ID: liveforaloha
item num: 251504782069     Thanks


----------



## Ristay

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag, the fob leather thingy looks a little weird
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8eda6af5
> 
> seller ID: liveforaloha
> item num: 251504782069     Thanks


The Dooney tag on the inside looks sewn to me.  It does not look authentic to me.  IMO


----------



## LunaMoth

Please authenticate this auction.

Item: Leather Mini Flap Bag

Listing number: EBay 161273940010

Seller: gracieandmax1

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-VINTAGE...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258cad082a

Comments: I searched this thread for a similar bag but haven't found this type. I'm new to Dooney & Bourke and a novice to bag collecting. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
> Bought at Salvation Army yesterday.
> Approx. 8&#8221;w x 6&#8221;h (to middle part of zipper) x 5.25&#8221;d. Leather strap 4&#8221; to fabric on each side. The black tag does say "MADE IN CHINA"...very faint.
> Would love to know name, age, collection...anything is appreciated. Thanks, as always, in advance!



It's an authentic signature bucket bag from about 2004. 



latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag, the fob leather thingy looks a little weird
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8eda6af5
> 
> seller ID: liveforaloha
> item num: 251504782069     Thanks


DELETED PREVIOUS COMMENT: 
*CORRECTION*: After reading another opinion, I went back to look at the listing and it's absolutely fake. 

I apologize! 

Keep in mind that removable accessories like fobs, dust bags and the like can get lost or misplaced and might be replaced with a fake. Though probably not likely, it's also possible that the brass duck part is genuine and just the leather thong was replaced. 

Something removable can't be used to authenticate the rest of the item it's on. However, this bag is definitely fake. 

Report away!


----------



## Ristay

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
> Bought at Salvation Army yesterday.
> Approx. 8w x 6h (to middle part of zipper) x 5.25d. Leather strap 4 to fabric on each side. The black tag does say "MADE IN CHINA"...very faint.
> Would love to know name, age, collection...anything is appreciated. Thanks, as always, in advance!


This is one of the contemporary Dooney and Bourke handbags made in China.  It is authentic.


----------



## collegechic

Item: Lavender Nylon Barrel Satchel
#:151276235951 Hope its the right #
Seller: Lemondrop5
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...951?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2338c42caf
Can't currently ask for additional pictures.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic signature bucket bag from about 2004.





Ristay said:


> This is one of the contemporary Dooney and Bourke handbags made in China.  It is authentic.



Thanks...to you both!


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic signature bucket bag from about 2004.
> 
> 
> DELETED PREVIOUS COMMENT:
> *CORRECTION*: After reading another opinion, I went back to look at the listing and it's absolutely fake.
> 
> I apologize!
> 
> Keep in mind that removable accessories like fobs, dust bags and the like can get lost or misplaced and might be replaced with a fake. Though probably not likely, it's also possible that the brass duck part is genuine and just the leather thong was replaced.
> 
> Something removable can't be used to authenticate the rest of the item it's on. However, this bag is definitely fake.
> 
> Report away!


Thanks so much to both of you


----------



## BeenBurned

collegechic said:


> Item: Lavender Nylon Barrel Satchel
> #:151276235951 Hope its the right #
> Seller: Lemondrop5
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...951?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2338c42caf
> Can't currently ask for additional pictures.


Authentic.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Hoping this wallet is the real thing. I can't find another one like it but I love it.  Please authenticate.

Dooney and Bourke New, Red Wallet with Strap
seller:  pinkdaisypup
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...ufESm%2FYFQ57DAzvHCcg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Hoping this wallet is the real thing. I can't find another one like it but I love it.  Please authenticate.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke New, Red Wallet with Strap
> seller:  pinkdaisypup
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...ufESm%2FYFQ57DAzvHCcg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It looks good.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> It looks good.


Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## closuitm

I got this cute little one at a thrift store. Looks authentic to me but I have never seen the leather Assembled in Mexico tag before. Thoughts?
Here is an album with all the pictures: http://imgur.com/a/oYrpR


----------



## BeenBurned

closuitm said:


> I got this cute little one at a thrift store. Looks authentic to me but I have never seen the leather Assembled in Mexico tag before. Thoughts?
> Here is an album with all the pictures: http://imgur.com/a/oYrpR


No need to worry. You got the real deal. Dooney does make items in Mexico as well as in several other countries.


----------



## closuitm

BeenBurned said:


> No need to worry. You got the real deal. Dooney does make items in Mexico as well as in several other countries.


I guess I think of them as a very American brand. but what's more American than outsourcing your labor? haha. Thank you very much for helping me figure out if it was real or not~


----------



## BeenBurned

closuitm said:


> I guess I think of them as a very American brand. but what's more American than outsourcing your labor? haha. Thank you very much for helping me figure out if it was real or not~


Sad, huh?


----------



## closuitm

BeenBurned said:


> Sad, huh?


Definitely unfortunate :/ I prefer vintage D&B bags myself. I get most everything I own from thrift stores anyway, no need for me to support manufacturing of new goods when the old goods suit me just fine


----------



## LunaMoth

Is this one fake?

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Compact Bag

Listing number:261452758702

Seller: cporternmboucher

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdfcc7eae

Comments: While searching Ebay I came across this one. I think it's clearly a fake. Item details say it was made in Chile. Small Dooney Duck logo shouldn't be on the front. Also doesn't have Doooney and Bourke USA around the latch.


Just found another one like this:

Item: Dooney & Bourke Black "All Weather" Pebbled Leather Cross Body Small Bag Purse

Listing Number: 151283283541

Seller: lcevs1964 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23392fb655

Comments: Trying to learn what is legit and what is fake. This one is like the other I listed.


----------



## BeenBurned

LunaMoth said:


> Is this one fake?
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Compact Bag
> 
> Listing number:261452758702
> 
> Seller: cporternmboucher
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdfcc7eae
> 
> Comments: While searching Ebay I came across this one. I think it's clearly a fake. Item details say it was made in Chile. Small Dooney Duck logo shouldn't be on the front. Also doesn't have Doooney and Bourke USA around the latch.
> 
> 
> Just found another one like this:
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black "All Weather" Pebbled Leather Cross Body Small Bag Purse
> 
> Listing Number: 151283283541
> 
> Seller: lcevs1964
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23392fb655
> 
> Comments: Trying to learn what is legit and what is fake. This one is like the other I listed.


You're correct. Both the listing from *lcevs1964* and the listing from  *cporternmboucher* are fake. Report away!


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - This is cute but I have never seen the style. Is it real?

seller: vcgraber
auction#261458481421
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce023d10d


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - This is cute but I have never seen the style. Is it real?
> 
> seller: vcgraber
> auction#261458481421
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce023d10d


There's a reason you've never seen the style. Dooney never made anything that looks like that!


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> There's a reason you've never seen the style. Dooney never made anything that looks like that!


Didn't think so, thanks BB!


----------



## bigal

Ok, I don't have a lot of experience with Dooney products.  So I need a bit of help.  I'm pretty sure that this is authentic, but would greatly appreciate if you all could verify.  Also if known what year is this bag from?  Thank you so much.  I have another I'm going to post shortly.


----------



## bigal

Ok, finally took pictures of a bag I got 3 years ago at a thrift store for $5.  I thinks it's beautiful.  Pretty sure it is authentic, but again, would appreciate your help here.  Anyone know the year as well?  Thank you so much!


----------



## collegechic

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you! Now to get my funds together. Do you know the original retail price? I couldn't find it on the dooney site.


----------



## BeenBurned

bigal said:


> Ok, I don't have a lot of experience with Dooney products.  So I need a bit of help.  I'm pretty sure that this is authentic, but would greatly appreciate if you all could verify.  Also if known what year is this bag from?  Thank you so much.  I have another I'm going to post shortly.


Authentic tassel sip top.

CORRECTION! It should say tassel *ZIP* top. 

I hate when I don't proofread!


----------



## bigal

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic tassel sip top.
> 
> It's authentic but I don't know the name.



Awesome!  Thank you so much.  The tassel zip top is all packed and ready to go out with me tomorrow.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Okay, so I think I purchased a fake and hope you can let me know if I'm wrong.  The bottom, strap, and trim do not appear to be leather; there is no red, white, and blue sewn tag inside; the inside DB label seems off.  The only part of it that appears to be leather is the additional wristlet strap that doesn't actually match the purse.  There are lots of photos at the bottom of the listing. Please advise. Thank you!

$128 Dooney & Bourke Light Blue All Weather Leather Mini Handbag Clutch Purse
seller: lstlouis61603
http://www.ebay.com/itm/128-Dooney-...ufESm%2FYFQ57DAzvHCcg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Okay, so I think I purchased a fake and hope you can let me know if I'm wrong.  The bottom, strap, and trim do not appear to be leather; there is no red, white, and blue sewn tag inside; the inside DB label seems off.  The only part of it that appears to be leather is the additional wristlet strap that doesn't actually match the purse.  There are lots of photos at the bottom of the listing. Please advise. Thank you!
> 
> $128 Dooney & Bourke Light Blue All Weather Leather Mini Handbag Clutch Purse
> seller: lstlouis61603
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/128-Dooney-Bourke-Light-Blue-All-Weather-Leather-Mini-Handbag-Clutch-Purse-/400694010759?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=a0XpWyimufESm%252FYFQ57DAzvHCcg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


The bag appears to be authentic. 

The seller mentions the wrist strap that's attached to the zipper as a pull. It looks like the original zipper pull may have come off and someone replaced it with a strap from a wristlet. 

If you look inside near the side seams of the lining, you will probably find the red, white and blue tag. Sometimes they're pretty well hidden or it's possible that it may have been slit or removed by Dooney prior to being sold at their outlet. 

The trim is vachetta leather which can feel a bit plastic-y or waxy. The body of the bag is PVC-coated fabric.

ETA: Is it possible to pull the lining out of the bag and take a picture of the seams of the lining?


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Thanks. I've pulled out the lining and can't find any remnants of a tag. I have several Dooney bags with the vachetta leather and this is nothing like that. I'm quite certain the tan portions of the bag are plastic.  I've included pics of the interior, zipper, and the bottom of the bag next to a Dooney with vachetta. I didn't include pics of the extra wristlet strap that the seller mentioned because it does not match anything on the bag. Thanks again for all of your help.

$128 Dooney & Bourke Light Blue All Weather Leather Mini Handbag Clutch Purse
seller: lstlouis61603
http://www.ebay.com/itm/128-Dooney-...ufESm%2FYFQ57DAzvHCcg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Thanks. I've pulled out the lining and can't find any remnants of a tag. I have several Dooney bags with the vachetta leather and this is nothing like that. I'm quite certain the tan portions of the bag are plastic.  I've included pics of the interior, zipper, and the bottom of the bag next to a Dooney with vachetta. I didn't include pics of the extra wristlet strap that the seller mentioned because it does not match anything on the bag. Thanks again for all of your help.
> 
> $128 Dooney & Bourke Light Blue All Weather Leather Mini Handbag Clutch Purse
> seller: lstlouis61603
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/128-Dooney-...ufESm%2FYFQ57DAzvHCcg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594133
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594134
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594135
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594136
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594137
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594139
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594140
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594141
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594130


You're right. The more I look closely at your pictures, the more convinced that I am that it's a fake. 

In your pictures, I can see that the colored exterior is simply textured vinyl. On authentic IT items, you can actually see the weave of the cotton fabric under the PVC coating. 

The texture of the lining fabric isn't quite right, the Dooney and Bourke patch is sloppy as far as the imprinting and the sealant is a mess and looks painted on.

If authentic, this item wouldn't have been made without the rainbow zipper so that's another problem.

I suggest you contact the seller,  lstlouis61603 and tell her that the bag is fake and you want to return it. If necessary, refer her here. She claims to "guarantee authenticity" but she's wrong about this one. (Lots of sellers guarantee authenticity of obvious fakes but unless the item is authentic, the guarantee is worthless.)

If she's smart, she'll just refund your $11 and tell you to destroy the bag. She can't resell it and it's not worth it for either of you to go through the return process. And if you have to file a dispute, the damage to her account for a fake might be the end of her selling career. 

I'm sorry you got taken.

ETA: Compare the following as an example of the difference between your fake and an authentic item. (Note that my item has different lining, but it's the patch we're comparing:


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> You're right. The more I look closely at your pictures, the more convinced that I am that it's a fake.
> 
> In your pictures, I can see that the colored exterior is simply textured vinyl. On authentic IT items, you can actually see the weave of the cotton fabric under the PVC coating.
> 
> The texture of the lining fabric isn't quite right, the Dooney and Bourke patch is sloppy as far as the imprinting and the sealant is a mess and looks painted on.
> 
> If authentic, this item wouldn't have been made without the rainbow zipper so that's another problem.
> 
> I suggest you contact the seller,  lstlouis61603 and tell her that the bag is fake and you want to return it. If necessary, refer her here. She claims to "guarantee authenticity" but she's wrong about this one. (Lots of sellers guarantee authenticity of obvious fakes but unless the item is authentic, the guarantee is worthless.)
> 
> If she's smart, she'll just refund your $11 and tell you to destroy the bag. She can't resell it and it's not worth it for either of you to go through the return process. And if you have to file a dispute, the damage to her account for a fake might be the end of her selling career.
> 
> I'm sorry you got taken.
> 
> ETA: Compare the following as an example of the difference between your fake and an authentic item. (Note that my item has different lining, but it's the patch we're comparing:
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/dooney-and-bourke/2594133d1398525010-authenticate-dooney-bourke-please-use-format-post-1-20140426_102040.jpg


Thank you for your extra help on this one Been Burned. I've contacted the seller, so hopefully it will get resolved.  Thankfully it was a low cost item. 
Donna


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> Thank you for your extra help on this one Been Burned. I've contacted the seller, so hopefully it will get resolved.  Thankfully it was a low cost item.
> Donna


If she's not cooperative (which would be dumb of her not to be!), I'm guessing a SNAD dispute would be a slam-dunk for you. 

Please update with the seller's response.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> If she's not cooperative (which would be dumb of her not to be!), I'm guessing a SNAD dispute would be a slam-dunk for you.
> 
> Please update with the seller's response.


The seller wants me to return the purse at my expense.  She said, "We took 8 close up photos so the item would not be misrepresented in any way." It's hard to believe that she doesn't think a fake purse is a misrepresentation in of itself.  In my reply, I requested a refund of the purchase amount and a return shipping label. Waiting for her response. 

What is a SNAD dispute?


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> The seller wants me to return the purse at my expense.  She said, "We took 8 close up photos so the item would not be misrepresented in any way." It's hard to believe that she doesn't think a fake purse is a misrepresentation in of itself.  In my reply, I requested a refund of the purchase amount and a return shipping label. Waiting for her response.
> 
> What is a SNAD dispute?


SNAD means significantly not as described

A counterfeit item certainly qualifies as "not as described." 

Whether she knew it was fake or not is irrelevant. It's a seller's responsibility to know that any item is authentic or it can't be listed. And if the seller doesn't know for sure, she should have it authenticated. She didn't do that (obviously) and she was wrong. 

Although not obligated to refund return shipping, a good seller who makes a mistake will make a buyer whole since the reason for return is due to the seller's own error. 

I'm not a fan of arbitrary negging of sellers' feedback, in this case, I think the seller deserves a neg since you'll be out money for her mistake.

And feel free to let the seller know that although she included 8 pictures, those pictures were NOT adequate to prove authenticity. (Sometimes there are cases where 1 picture is enough, but not in this case.) It wasn't until I saw your additional pictures that I knew for sure that it was fake.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> SNAD means significantly not as described
> 
> A counterfeit item certainly qualifies as "not as described."
> 
> Whether she knew it was fake or not is irrelevant. It's a seller's responsibility to know that any item is authentic or it can't be listed. And if the seller doesn't know for sure, she should have it authenticated. She didn't do that (obviously) and she was wrong.
> 
> Although not obligated to refund return shipping, a good seller who makes a mistake will make a buyer whole since the reason for return is due to the seller's own error.
> 
> I'm not a fan of arbitrary negging of sellers' feedback, in this case, I think the seller deserves a neg since you'll be out money for her mistake.
> 
> And feel free to let the seller know that although she included 8 pictures, those pictures were NOT adequate to prove authenticity. (Sometimes there are cases where 1 picture is enough, but not in this case.) It wasn't until I saw your additional pictures that I knew for sure that it was fake.


Thank you. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## 1911er

I happened upon this bag at A garage sale just wondering if any one can help tell me if its real 

http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/the1911er/library/dooney?sort=3&page=1


----------



## BeenBurned

1911er said:


> I happened upon this bag at A garage sale just wondering if any one can help tell me if its real
> 
> http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/the1911er/library/dooney?sort=3&page=1


Yes it's authnetic but I don't know the name of the style. 

Nice find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

1911er said:


> I happened upon this bag at A garage sale just wondering if any one can help tell me if its real
> 
> http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/the1911er/library/dooney?sort=3&page=1



That appears to be the Nina satchel in calf leather from 4 or 5 years ago.  Here's a link to one...   http://www.amazon.com/Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-Calf-Large/dp/B003F690H0/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## whateve

Item: FASHIONABLE LEATHER  SATCHEL HANDBAG 
Listing number:  271467881750
Seller:  thrifter8795 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271467881750&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
Comments: I was wondering if the seller is trying to get under the radar because she knows it's fake or if she just didn't think the brand name was important.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Item: FASHIONABLE LEATHER  SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Listing number:  271467881750
> Seller:  thrifter8795
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271467881750&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> Comments: I was wondering if the seller is trying to get under the radar because she knows it's fake or if she just didn't think the brand name was important.


The pictures are awful (and gave me a headache) but they're adequate to know it's fake. 

Ugh! Did you see this fake Coach?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/black-purse...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The neutral feedback she received for it was:
_the second day l used the bag the handles came apart_


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The pictures are awful (and gave me a headache) but they're adequate to know it's fake.
> 
> Ugh! Did you see this fake Coach?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/black-purse...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The neutral feedback she received for it was:
> _the second day l used the bag the handles came apart_


Thanks. She thinks she can get away with selling fakes by not mentioning the brand name. Some poor buyer might think they are getting a great deal. In the last month, she has 2 neutrals, 1 negative and only 8 positive. That's a horrible track record.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## collegechic

Item: Vintage Bucket Bag I think AWL
Seller: Store on instagram
Pictures are attached:


----------



## BeenBurned

collegechic said:


> Item: Vintage Bucket Bag I think AWL
> Seller: Store on instagram
> Pictures are attached:


It's authentic.


----------



## collegechic

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much! I'm excited to order it since I wasn't able to snag the other bag you authenticated for me.


----------



## minnieme27

Would love your expert opinion. 

Item: vintage navy all weather leather shopper tote
Seller: eBay pamaria26
Serial number: A7 682009
Link to the sold item on eBay: http://******/1iPgHJd


----------



## BeenBurned

minnieme27 said:


> Would love your expert opinion.
> 
> Item: vintage navy all weather leather shopper tote
> Seller: eBay pamaria26
> Serial number: A7 682009
> Link to the sold item on eBay: http://******/1iPgHJd


It's authentic but it's not "vintage" as described. It's probably less than 10 years old. Vintage is considered to be 20+ years old.


----------



## minnieme27

Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> If she's not cooperative (which would be dumb of her not to be!), I'm guessing a SNAD dispute would be a slam-dunk for you.
> 
> Please update with the seller's response.


So I ended up having to escalate to eBay, but they immediately found in my favor and stated they would refund my purchase.  They did not instruct in what to do with the counterfeit purse though.  

Thanks for your help!

Donna


----------



## BeenBurned

ShoppingDonna said:


> So I ended up having to escalate to eBay, but they immediately found in my favor and stated they would refund my purchase.  They did not instruct in what to do with the counterfeit purse though.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Donna


If they've already issued the refund, you aren't obligated to return it. (I have mixed feelings about that because there have been cases where buyers claim "fake" for authentic items and attempt to get refunds plus (supposedly) destroy the bag, thereby ending up with both bag and money.

In this case, I'd email the seller and ask whether she wants it back. (She can't resell it so she may not care about getting it back.) Tell her that if she wants the bag back, she should send you the money it'll cost for shipping and you'll return it. If you don't hear from her or if she refuses to pay return shipping, I suggest sitting on it for a month to be safe, then destroy and discard it.


----------



## ShoppingDonna

BeenBurned said:


> If they've already issued the refund, you aren't obligated to return it. (I have mixed feelings about that because there have been cases where buyers claim "fake" for authentic items and attempt to get refunds plus (supposedly) destroy the bag, thereby ending up with both bag and money.
> 
> In this case, I'd email the seller and ask whether she wants it back. (She can't resell it so she may not care about getting it back.) Tell her that if she wants the bag back, she should send you the money it'll cost for shipping and you'll return it. If you don't hear from her or if she refuses to pay return shipping, I suggest sitting on it for a month to be safe, then destroy and discard it.


Great advice. I just emailed the seller. Thank you for all of your help on this one!

Donna


----------



## Ristay

ShoppingDonna said:


> So I ended up having to escalate to eBay, but they immediately found in my favor and stated they would refund my purchase.  They did not instruct in what to do with the counterfeit purse though.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Donna


PayPal probably put a hold on seller's account waiting for a resolution.  eBay usually requires the buyer to ship the item back to the seller.  It is eBay's policy that buyer pay return shipping.  If I were the seller I would refund buyer including shipping and call it a day.  I have never heard of eBay immediately ruling in buyers favor and not giving the seller a chance to resolve the issue.  Too many fraudsters would buy expensive purses and just say the item is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ristay said:


> PayPal probably put a hold on seller's account waiting for a resolution.  eBay usually requires the buyer to ship the item back to the seller.  It is eBay's policy that buyer pay return shipping.  If I were the seller I would refund buyer including shipping and call it a day.  I have never heard of eBay immediately ruling in buyers favor and not giving the seller a chance to resolve the issue.  Too many fraudsters would buy expensive purses and just say the item is fake.


What you say is generally what happens but in this case, this is what transpired. If you'd read the full back and forth that ShoppingDonna posting as having gone on between the buyer and seller, the seller continued to insist that the bag was authentic and she wasn't going to reimburse the buyer for return shipping. 

ebay could see that because of the low price of the bag, making the buyer cover return shipping was unfairly expensive and would leave the buyer out too much money when it was the seller who was violating the rules. So in this case, ebay decided that the buyer should be made whole without having to expend the amount required for the return shipping. 

I think ebay did the right thing in this case although I explained why I have issues with it in many cases.


----------



## 1911er

Thanks for the help identifying this bag now I am really tickled.


http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/th...?sort=3&page=1


----------



## ShoppingDonna

Ristay said:


> PayPal probably put a hold on seller's account waiting for a resolution.  eBay usually requires the buyer to ship the item back to the seller.  It is eBay's policy that buyer pay return shipping.  If I were the seller I would refund buyer including shipping and call it a day.  I have never heard of eBay immediately ruling in buyers favor and not giving the seller a chance to resolve the issue.  Too many fraudsters would buy expensive purses and just say the item is fake.


Actually, this case was not settled immediately. First I contacted the seller via email.  Only when the seller did not take responsibility did I open a case in the resolution center.  The seller had six days from the first contact in the resolution center until I escalated it to eBay.  Once the case was ESCALATED, eBay settled it immediately. 

Also I think there is misunderstanding about when sellers and buyers are responsible for return shipping charges. Per eBay policy, "If the buyer returns an item because it does not match the listing description, sellers will generally be responsible for return shipping costs."  (See Returns at: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/user-agreement.html#13a)

Surprisingly, this is eBay's policy regarding counterfeit items: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html  (Click on Counterfeit items.)

"If a buyer suspects that an item is counterfeit and there are strong indicators that the item is counterfeit, the buyer isn't required to return the item to the seller. The buyer agrees to cooperate with us to ensure the proper disposal of the item. In these cases, we refund the buyer for the full cost of the item and original shipping, and the seller reimburses us for the refund. The buyer may not sell the item on eBay or elsewhere."

Yesterday, I emailed both eBay and the seller about what to do with the bag and am awaiting responses.


----------



## Ristay

ShoppingDonna said:


> Actually, this case was not settled immediately. First I contacted the seller via email.  Only when the seller did not take responsibility did I open a case in the resolution center.  The seller had six days from the first contact in the resolution center until I escalated it to eBay.  Once the case was ESCALATED, eBay settled it immediately.
> 
> Also I think there is misunderstanding about when sellers and buyers are responsible for return shipping charges. Per eBay policy, "If the buyer returns an item because it does not match the listing description, sellers will generally be responsible for return shipping costs."  (See Returns at: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/user-agreement.html#13a)
> 
> Surprisingly, this is eBay's policy regarding counterfeit items: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html  (Click on Counterfeit items.)
> 
> "If a buyer suspects that an item is counterfeit and there are strong indicators that the item is counterfeit, the buyer isn't required to return the item to the seller. The buyer agrees to cooperate with us to ensure the proper disposal of the item. In these cases, we refund the buyer for the full cost of the item and original shipping, and the seller reimburses us for the refund. The buyer may not sell the item on eBay or elsewhere."
> 
> Yesterday, I emailed both eBay and the seller about what to do with the bag and am awaiting responses.


Thanks for the clarification.  The seller should have done the right thing in the first place and issued a full refund including shipping.


----------



## loosestockings

Hello, I'm really new to Dooney Bourke and just a few days into TPF.  I'm hoping for some more info on this purse.  I've looked on HorseKeeping and didn't see the style.  I've also called the Dooney Bourke 1-800 number and was told there was no information on that number because the original owner had not registered it.  None of the brass hardware says Dooney Bourke.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## 1911er

@ loosestockings     This is just A rookie opinion I am no pro by any means but just the way the bag is crafted ( the stitching is all even and coordinated  the red and blue stitching on the tag with serial number on back of tag )
my guess would be that its real hopefully I am not wrong.


----------



## loosestockings

1911er said:


> @ loosestockings     This is just A rookie opinion I am no pro by any means but just the way the bag is crafted ( the stitching is all even and coordinated  the red and blue stitching on the tag with serial number on back of tag )
> my guess would be that its real hopefully I am not wrong.


Thanks so much for your opinion!  I hope it is to.


----------



## BeenBurned

loosestockings said:


> Hello, I'm really new to Dooney Bourke and just a few days into TPF.  I'm hoping for some more info on this purse.  I've looked on HorseKeeping and didn't see the style.  I've also called the Dooney Bourke 1-800 number and was told there was no information on that number because the original owner had not registered it.  None of the brass hardware says Dooney Bourke.  Thanks so much!





1911er said:


> @ loosestockings     This is just A rookie opinion I am no pro by any means but just the way the bag is crafted ( the stitching is all even and coordinated  the red and blue stitching on the tag with serial number on back of tag )
> my guess would be that its real hopefully I am not wrong.


Yes, it's authentic. 

It's an equestrian bag and is on Horsekeeping's site.

The site isn't all-inclusive so it doesn't include every item Dooney ever made. I'm not sure of which bag you have but it's genuine. It looks like R54. 

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/Dooney-Bourke-EQ.htm


----------



## loosestockings

BeenBurned!  Thanks so much for your knowledge,again!  I saw the equestrian bags but didn't know how closely the style should match.  Mine seems more horse shoe shaped, no slip pocket or reinforced bottom, all of which made me think something was wrong.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## oldbaglover

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it's authentic.
> 
> It's an equestrian bag and is on Horsekeeping's site.
> 
> The site isn't all-inclusive so it doesn't include every item Dooney ever made. I'm not sure of which bag you have but it's genuine. It looks like R54.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/Dooney-Bourke-EQ.htm


BB, I have an Equestrian similar to Loosestockings and the red, white and blue tag reads A2 901588. Is there a way to determine when it was manufactured as I am not the original owner?  TIA.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

vintage bucket
141271892881

RARE Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Fir Green AWL Drawstring Canvas Strap Tote Satchel
| Add to watch list


141271892881

thank you very much for authenticating for me!! see these canvas strap bags rarely, with "odd??" top stitch detail, and always wonder...again, tia, you are appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

oldbaglover said:


> BB, I have an Equestrian similar to Loosestockings and the red, white and blue tag reads A2 901588. Is there a way to determine when it was manufactured as I am not the original owner?  TIA.


Dooney's serial numbers are true random serial numbers (unlike Coach bags since 1994) so they have no date code connected to them. 

It's possible that you can call Dooney and recite the number and if it's in their database, they might have information on it. Unfortunately, I doubt you'll be successful because many bags were made "pre-computer" recordkeeping and they probably don't have the information.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> vintage bucket
> 141271892881
> 
> RARE Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Fir Green AWL Drawstring Canvas Strap Tote Satchel
> | Add to watch list
> 
> 
> 141271892881
> 
> thank you very much for authenticating for me!! see these canvas strap bags rarely, with "odd??" top stitch detail, and always wonder...again, tia, you are appreciated!


I apologize but I won't authenticate *aunt_pat*'s listings as this seller has a long history of mixing fakes (many Coach fakes) in her listings with authentic items. 

A seller who sells this much Coach and Dooney needs to do her homework, learn her product and authenticate items before listing them. I don't recommend doing business with aunt pat (aunt_pat) 

Here are just a few examples of some of the many fakes she's listed:
Fake Chanel: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...mat-outlined-1st-763064-471.html#post23169678

Fake Coach: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164-377.html#post23879200

And there have been fake Kate Spade bags too. 

This post from over a year ago was on the ebay boards and it was strongly suggested that she authenticate her items before listing them but it didn't sink in: 
http://community.ebay.com/t5/Clothi...Can-anyone-help-me-with-this-bag/td-p/2762903


----------



## lonesomeoctober

ok, got it, beenburned, and thank you very much!   can you tell me, though, if dooney ever did make bags with canvas straps?? and i won't be buying this one!!

again, really appreciate your time and expertise!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> ok, got it, beenburned, and thank you very much!   can you tell me, though, if dooney ever did make bags with canvas straps?? and i won't be buying this one!!
> 
> again, really appreciate your time and expertise!


I don't recall having seen them but that doesn't mean they weren't made. I don't know the answer to your question as to whether Dooney ever made them.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

understood.  is there any on- line archive of all dooneys?? ha!! the impossible dream, probably...maybe somebody, somewhere, will start one...some day.

am very aware of horsekeeping's great guide to the equestrians, and there's at least 2 good ebay guides--by "dreaming of beautiful dooneys"-- ( i think she lives here too??)--and lots of derivatives.  but i haven't found anything comprehensive....

now, tell me there is one!!   i'd love to be wrong on this!!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

tia: authenticate,please...i think..i know the answer, but its a hoot either way..

Dooney Bourke All Weather Shopping Bag Brown & Tan Pebbled Leather Purse
| Add to watch list--ebay

121334737180

seller: tdchaplin

121334737180


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> understood.  is there any on- line archive of all dooneys?? ha!! the impossible dream, probably...maybe somebody, somewhere, will start one...some day.
> 
> am very aware of horsekeeping's great guide to the equestrians, and there's at least 2 good ebay guides--by "dreaming of beautiful dooneys"-- ( i think she lives here too??)--and lots of derivatives.  but i haven't found anything comprehensive....
> 
> now, tell me there is one!!   i'd love to be wrong on this!!


I'm not aware of any totally comprehensive guide. To write one and have it be credible, the author would have to constantly update and revise it, a magnanimous and next-to-impossible task. 



lonesomeoctober said:


> tia: authenticate,please...i think..i know the answer, but its a hoot either way..
> 
> Dooney Bourke All Weather Shopping Bag Brown & Tan Pebbled Leather Purse
> | Add to watch list--ebay
> 
> 121334737180
> 
> seller: tdchaplin
> 
> 121334737180


It's helpful to copy and paste the URL link into your post: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12133473718...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121334737180&_rdc=1

The bag is authentic.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

ok, thank you!!  i did like the "shopng bag" label, though..

and understood re a complete compiliation of all dooneys that were, or are..wonder if the company itself has such records??  thought i read someplace that coach keeps such records..


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> ok, thank you!!  i did like the "shopng bag" label, though..
> 
> and understood re a complete compiliation of all dooneys that were, or are..wonder if the company itself has such records??  thought i read someplace that coach keeps such records..


Actually, Coach doesn't keep records and I don't believe any company has complete records. 

Most reference-type information on brands is that which is gathered by fanatics who have learned to decipher date codes, serial numbers, styles, etc.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE cross body canvas leather buckle purse happy handbag bag
| Add to watch list

221434209843

http://www.ebay.com/usr/luckyem219

tia for help.  another canvas strap bag....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...9843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338e81e63


----------



## alansgail

Hello experts! Could I get your thoughts on this bag please? It's not a style I've seen before.
TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251521499882&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

She didn't include measurements (huge pet peeve!) but says it's 14" long by 8" high, and she said it does have the D&B tag inside but she doesn't show it.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE cross body canvas leather buckle purse happy handbag bag
> | Add to watch list
> 
> 221434209843
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/luckyem219
> 
> tia for help.  another canvas strap bag....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...9843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338e81e63



It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

alansgail said:


> Hello experts! Could I get your thoughts on this bag please? It's not a style I've seen before.
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251521499882&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> She didn't include measurements (huge pet peeve!) but says it's 14" long by 8" high, and she said it does have the D&B tag inside but she doesn't show it.


Those pictures are awful. One of the pictures indicates that it might be okay but without more pictures and more focused pictures, I wouldn't touch it!


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures are awful. One of the pictures indicates that it might be okay but without more pictures and more focused pictures, I wouldn't touch it!


Thanks so much beenburned!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

thank you beenburned.  

now i need to find out when they made canvas strap bags...they seem to be few and far between...

if anybody knows, please share.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
Bought at GW...I should say "rescued"...cheap, cheap, cheap!
Approx. 11w x 14.5h (to middle part of zipper) x 5.5d.  Leather strap 8 to fabric on side.
Do you suppose the lining bled to the outside? I'm thinking about detaching the leather strap and throwing her in the kitchen sink...maybe it will all turn pink! The leather strap and fob are well worth more than I paid.
Any information like name, age or cleaning tips is much appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Medium Nylon Pocket Sac, retailed for $188... maybe 2 years ago? They could still be found on clearance in the last several months and may still be available at outlets


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
> Bought at GW...I should say "rescued"...cheap, cheap, cheap!
> Approx. 11w x 14.5h (to middle part of zipper) x 5.5d.  Leather strap 8 to fabric on side.
> Do you suppose the lining bled to the outside? I'm thinking about detaching the leather strap and throwing her in the kitchen sink...maybe it will all turn pink! The leather strap and fob are well worth more than I paid.
> Any information like name, age or cleaning tips is much appreciated...thanks in advance!



It's authentic but I don't know how to fix the staining. It does appear to be fabric bleed.


----------



## JOODLZ

Gilmoregirl said:


> Medium Nylon Pocket Sac, retailed for $188... maybe 2 years ago? They could still be found on clearance in the last several months and may still be available at outlets



Hi! I'm guessing you mean this for me? Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Medium Nylon Pocket Sac, retailed for $188... maybe 2 years ago? They could still be found on clearance in the last several months and may still be available at outlets




I just saw these at the outlet last weekend. I think it was around $80-$100. Good luck with the staining. I'd be interested to hear the outcome. You have a cute bag there.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know how to fix the staining. It does appear to be fabric bleed.



Thanks, BeenBurned! It sure looks like the lining bled to the outside...but isn't it nylon? And isn't the color embedded IN the nylon threads, rather than dying something like cotton fabric? I'm thinking I'll detach the leather handle and fob and try the kitchen sink.



Twoboyz said:


> I just saw these at the outlet last weekend. I think it was around $80-$100. Good luck with the staining. I'd be interested to hear the outcome. You have a cute bag there.



Thanks...I only paid $1 for it, so I'm going for the sink  I'll post success or failure...


----------



## JOODLZ

Update on staining on bag in post 4508...So far, good news! The pink is NOT from the lining. My guess is that it's color transfer from being stored between pink things. It's been soaking in warm water in my sink for a while now...the water (changed 3 times) looks like strawberry Kool-aid. Yay, I think there's hope. I'll continue to update.


----------



## Nebo

Yey for the stains that went away. Hopefully it will all go away. That would make it an awesome deal


----------



## Ristay

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned! It sure looks like the lining bled to the outside...but isn't it nylon? And isn't the color embedded IN the nylon threads, rather than dying something like cotton fabric? I'm thinking I'll detach the leather handle and fob and try the kitchen sink.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I only paid $1 for it, so I'm going for the sink  I'll post success or failure...


Since your trying the kitchen sink... there is a product called OXI Clean Stain Remover (you can purchase at Walmart) and it works GREAT.  I would spray lightly.  That product has removed some tough stubborn stains for me.  Good luck!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

item:
vintage awl maroon croosbody bag

listing number: 
171327093922
seller: 
hill2tsev


link: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE ALL WEATHER LEATHER MAROON CROSSBODY HANDBAG
| Add to watch list

thank you for your help!!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

fooey. didnt get link to entire listing. i am sorry. cant seem to do it with multiple windows open on ipad.

DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE ALL WEATHER LEATHER MAROON CROSSBODY HANDBAG
| Add to watch list


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> item:
> vintage awl maroon croosbody bag
> 
> listing number:
> 171327093922
> seller:
> hill2tsev
> 
> 
> link: DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE ALL WEATHER LEATHER MAROON CROSSBODY HANDBAG
> | Add to watch list
> 
> thank you for your help!!





lonesomeoctober said:


> fooey. didnt get link to entire listing. i am sorry. cant seem to do it with multiple windows open on ipad.
> 
> DOONEY & BOURKE VINTAGE ALL WEATHER LEATHER MAROON CROSSBODY HANDBAG
> | Add to watch list


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It looks okay although ideally, I'd like to see a better picture showing the inside and inner pockets.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

thank you again beebburned.  really appreciate your sharing your expertise....will hold off on it...


----------



## lonesomeoctober

lonesomeoctober said:


> thank you again beebburned.  really appreciate your sharing your expertise....will hold off on it...


ohh for goodness sakes.."beenburned" sorry!!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> thank you again beebburned.  really appreciate your sharing your expertise....will hold off on it...


Were you the winner? As I said, it's probably okay but a better picture of the inside would confirm. I don't see any red flags.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

i weaked....and did!   think its a surrey.  will post pics when recv'd.


----------



## JOODLZ

Final update on "PINK" from post 4508...I got a little more aggressive...with very nice results. Still a little pink on the bottom, but I'm ok with that


----------



## lonesomeoctober

JOODLZ said:


> Final update on "PINK" from post 4508...I got a little more aggressive...with very nice results. Still a little pink on the bottom, but I'm ok with that


wow!! that's amazing...looks great!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Not bad at all for a buck! Lol


----------



## JOODLZ

lonesomeoctober said:


> wow!! that's amazing...looks great!



Thanks!



Gilmoregirl said:


> Not bad at all for a buck! Lol



Thanks...seriously cool for a buck!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> Were you the winner? As I said, it's probably okay but a better picture of the inside would confirm. I don't see any red flags.


l


well, i've got her. 

she's a large, lovely rouge surrey who's had a hard life. the inside is correct, she's got hardware stamped brass...and the fob displays what are likely the original owner's initials....


washed her in cold water with woolite for colors. inside was inky-make-uppy gross-

..slathered her with conditioner first. now she's stuffed and drying.

then i'll apply edgekote to piping, slather again, and buff. i think she's going to be a keeper.

thanks again beenburned.


----------



## rraaaarrl

*Item: *Drawstring bag
*Listing number:* n/a
*Seller:* local thrift shop

*Comments:* I found this bag while thrifting for $6. The leather is thick, but supple, which is what attracted me to the bag in the first place. It had a stain of some sort on the back, which I've managed to almost remove through cleaning. 
I tried doing some research on this style but haven't really found anything. All I know is that it is not AWL, and it doesn't have the typical duck logo. It may have had a fob at some point for all I know, but that's missing. There's a ring on the inside of the bag that could have had a fob, or it may just be for keys.
I don't know a lot about Dooney & Bourke but have read several pages of this thread, and find it pretty interesting. I'm curious as to whether this is actually authentic. If it's a fake, it's a very well executed fake in that it is higher quality than some other brands of purses I've seen. Hopefully your eagle eyes can come to a conclusion! Thanks in advance 

The drawstring bag






Closeup of the leather and label on front





"Dooney & Bourke" stamped brass hardware





The Inside of the bag





White label with blue "Dooney & Bourke Inc, Made in USA" and a red outline





Serial number on the underside, begins with "A" which from what I understand means it was made in the US.





Bottom of the bag





Strap buckle stamped with "SOLID BRASS"






There seems to be an eight image limit... If you need more information and pictures please let me know, because I have more.


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> *Item: *Drawstring bag
> *Listing number:* n/a
> *Seller:* local thrift shop
> 
> *Comments:* I found this bag while thrifting for $6. The leather is thick, but supple, which is what attracted me to the bag in the first place. It had a stain of some sort on the back, which I've managed to almost remove through cleaning.
> I tried doing some research on this style but haven't really found anything. All I know is that it is not AWL, and it doesn't have the typical duck logo. It may have had a fob at some point for all I know, but that's missing. There's a ring on the inside of the bag that could have had a fob, or it may just be for keys.
> I don't know a lot about Dooney & Bourke but have read several pages of this thread, and find it pretty interesting. I'm curious as to whether this is actually authentic. If it's a fake, it's a very well executed fake in that it is higher quality than some other brands of purses I've seen. Hopefully your eagle eyes can come to a conclusion! Thanks in advance
> 
> The drawstring bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the leather and label on front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dooney & Bourke" stamped brass hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Inside of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White label with blue "Dooney & Bourke Inc, Made in USA" and a red outline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial number on the underside, begins with "A" which from what I understand means it was made in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap buckle stamped with "SOLID BRASS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an eight image limit... If you need more information and pictures please let me know, because I have more.


It's an authentic drawstring bag. I do think it's all weather leather but the newer and softer version, AWL2.


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic drawstring bag. I do think it's all weather leather but the newer and softer version, AWL2.



Thanks, BB! 

I assumed it wasn't AWL because of the couple of stains it had. One looked like a bad liquid stain, and I assumed that AWL wouldn't stain like that from liquids. It's almost gone though. Not bad for $6!

I'll have to do some more research, on the AWL2 styles.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks, BB!
> 
> I assumed it wasn't AWL because of the couple of stains it had. One looked like a bad liquid stain, and I assumed that AWL wouldn't stain like that from liquids. It's almost gone though. Not bad for $6!
> 
> I'll have to do some more research, on the AWL2 styles.


curious...does your bag have a strap that is the same width throughout its' length, or does it widen through the mid section?

have seen both kinds on vintage dooneys....and i think ?? the ones that do not widen in the middle are older (in the vintage awl bags), but not sure.  

beenburned will know!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> curious...does your bag have a strap that is the same width throughout its' length, or does it widen through the mid section?
> 
> have seen both kinds on vintage dooneys....and i think ?? the ones that do not widen in the middle are older (in the vintage awl bags), but not sure.
> 
> beenburned will know!


I don't know how old the bag is and in fact, I'm not familiar with the logo patch on the bag. (It's definitely authentic; I just never saw that particular style logo.)


----------



## rraaaarrl

lonesomeoctober said:


> curious...does your bag have a strap that is the same width throughout its' length, or does it widen through the mid section?
> 
> have seen both kinds on vintage dooneys....and i think ?? the ones that do not widen in the middle are older (in the vintage awl bags), but not sure.
> 
> beenburned will know!



I checked the strap and it's the same width throughout its length. I'm curious about how old the bag might be.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

rraaaarrl said:


> I checked the strap and it's the same width throughout its length. I'm curious about how old the bag might be.




I'm wondering if you could post a pic on Sue Clifton's Facebook page??? She might chime in on how old it is??


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know how old the bag is and in fact, I'm not familiar with the logo patch on the bag. (It's definitely authentic; I just never saw that particular style logo.)



I haven't seen it, either. While I don't know a whole lot about Dooneys, I have been doing some research online (purseforum and horsekeeping.com have been very useful in helping me identifying a couple of other bags!  ) but no luck so far.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

rraaaarrl said:


> I haven't seen it, either. While I don't know a whole lot about Dooneys, I have been doing some research online (purseforum and horsekeeping.com have been very useful in helping me identifying a couple of other bags!  ) but no luck so far.


recently sent dooney.com customer service an email asking about the leather bags with canvas straps i see from time to time on the bay.

(posted about authenticitity on two of them here, and BB assisted) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

anyhow, they said get back to me...

might be worth a try


----------



## rraaaarrl

lonesomeoctober said:


> recently sent dooney.com customer service an email asking about the leather bags with canvas straps i see from time to time on the bay.
> 
> (posted about authenticitity on two of them here, and BB assisted)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintag...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> anyhow, they said get back to me...
> 
> might be worth a try



I think I'll give that a shot. What have I got to lose?


----------



## rraaaarrl

Hello again 

In my recent thrifting adventures, I found what I think are two more Dooneys. They are both in need of some rehabilitation, which should be fun . I matched them up to bags on horsekeeping.com, so at least I was able to identify them this time. I'll post them one at a time...

*Item:* Large Zipalong Wallet W52 (just like this one on horsekeeping)
*Seller:* Local humane society thrift store
*Comments: *I got this wallet for $1.50, so if it isn't actually authentic, it's no big loss. But I think it is? It has a label but no serial number, but from what I understand, the wallets usually don't. The zipper is a brass Riri zipper. The inside pockets are leather, and the Dooney & Bourke Made in the USA tag is leather. It's missing the shoulder strap, which is a shame, but hey, it was a $1.50. The poor thing looks like it's really taken a beating but still has plenty of life in it, I think. 

Here's the front of the wallet:






Here's the back. You can see where there should be a shoulder strap.





Closeup of the Dooney duck:





The interior:





Dooney & Bourke tag inside:





Closeup of the zipper:





Side view:





Bottom view:





TIA! 

If you need any of these to be larger, I can post them as these are the smaller optimized for web versions of the pics. I can also take additional photos if you need anything else.

(I'll post the other bag in a bit)


----------



## lonesomeoctober

rraaaarrl said:


> Hello again
> 
> In my recent thrifting adventures, I found what I think are two more Dooneys. They are both in need of some rehabilitation, which should be fun . I matched them up to bags on horsekeeping.com, so at least I was able to identify them this time. I'll post them one at a time...
> 
> *Item:* Large Zipalong Wallet W52 (just like this one on horsekeeping)
> *Seller:* Local humane society thrift store
> *Comments: *I got this wallet for $1.50, so if it isn't actually authentic, it's no big loss. But I think it is? It has a label but no serial number, but from what I understand, the wallets usually don't. The zipper is a brass Riri zipper. The inside pockets are leather, and the Dooney & Bourke Made in the USA tag is leather. It's missing the shoulder strap, which is a shame, but hey, it was a $1.50. The poor thing looks like it's really taken a beating but still has plenty of life in it, I think.
> 
> Here's the front of the wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back. You can see where there should be a shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Dooney duck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke tag inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> If you need any of these to be larger, I can post them as these are the smaller optimized for web versions of the pics. I can also take additional photos if you need anything else.
> 
> (I'll post the other bag in a bit)


http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-PHOTOS-Part-II-/10000000028130121/g.html

thought i'd add the above link.   i can't say if this poster's stuff is all accurate...know that some bay "guides" aren't worth the ether...

but i have found it helpful.  she as several.  not as comprehensive as horsekeeping's, but some good pics.

if she's not reliable, somebody pls tell me...


----------



## lonesomeoctober

lonesomeoctober said:


> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-PHOTOS-Part-II-/10000000028130121/g.html
> 
> thought i'd add the above link.   i can't say if this poster's stuff is all accurate...know that some bay "guides" aren't worth the ether...
> 
> but i have found it helpful.  she as several.  not as comprehensive as horsekeeping's, but some good pics.
> 
> if she's not reliable, somebody pls tell me...


when will i learn to proofread?

sigh


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> Hello again
> 
> In my recent thrifting adventures, I found what I think are two more Dooneys. They are both in need of some rehabilitation, which should be fun . I matched them up to bags on horsekeeping.com, so at least I was able to identify them this time. I'll post them one at a time...
> 
> *Item:* Large Zipalong Wallet W52 (just like this one on horsekeeping)
> *Seller:* Local humane society thrift store
> *Comments: *I got this wallet for $1.50, so if it isn't actually authentic, it's no big loss. But I think it is? It has a label but no serial number, but from what I understand, the wallets usually don't. The zipper is a brass Riri zipper. The inside pockets are leather, and the Dooney & Bourke Made in the USA tag is leather. It's missing the shoulder strap, which is a shame, but hey, it was a $1.50. The poor thing looks like it's really taken a beating but still has plenty of life in it, I think.
> 
> Here's the front of the wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back. You can see where there should be a shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the Dooney duck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke tag inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> If you need any of these to be larger, I can post them as these are the smaller optimized for web versions of the pics. I can also take additional photos if you need anything else.
> 
> (I'll post the other bag in a bit)


It's authentic and the style name and number you found on Horsekeeping is correct. 

It appears to be missing the long shoulder strap that attached to the d-rings. But it's still fully useable as a wallet. Nice find and great deal. (ETA: I missed that you'd commented on the missing strap.)


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-PHOTOS-Part-II-/10000000028130121/g.html
> 
> thought i'd add the above link.   i can't say if this poster's stuff is all accurate...know that some bay "guides" aren't worth the ether...
> 
> but i have found it helpful.  she as several.  not as comprehensive as horsekeeping's, but some good pics.
> 
> if she's not reliable, somebody pls tell me...


She knows her Dooneys. 

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and the style name and number you found on Horsekeeping is correct.
> 
> It appears to be missing the long shoulder strap that attached to the d-rings. But it's still fully useable as a wallet. Nice find and great deal. (ETA: I missed that you'd commented on the missing strap.)



Thanks again, BB


----------



## rraaaarrl

lonesomeoctober said:


> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-PHOTOS-Part-II-/10000000028130121/g.html
> 
> thought i'd add the above link.   i can't say if this poster's stuff is all accurate...know that some bay "guides" aren't worth the ether...
> 
> but i have found it helpful.  she as several.  not as comprehensive as horsekeeping's, but some good pics.
> 
> if she's not reliable, somebody pls tell me...



Thanks, I remember this guide and another one she had with more reference pics. I think I came across it while googling for Dooney info. 

And yeah, I've seen enough conflicting information in Dooney (as well as Coach) guides to take what people write with a grain of salt. :|


----------



## rraaaarrl

Here is the other bag I found this weekend.

*Item:* AWL "Vintage Square Carrier Bag" B703* (see Comments)
*Seller:* Goodwill
*Link:* This bag is what the style number matches up to, but the colorway is different.
*Comments:* I found this carrier bag at a local GW for $5.99. It was mixed in with an assortment of bags, including one bad fake. It has the red, white and blue D&B tag and on the underside of the pocket flap is still a sticker with a style number. I matched the style number to a style on horsekeeping.

I've cleaned it up some, but the bag needs work. It's missing the carrier handle and the duck fob. The AWL leather is supple and thick, but not stiff. The trim is smooth and has some wear, and has a patina of age. 

Here's the bag:





The back:





Closeup of the duck and brass closure:





Inside:





Tag:





Serial Number:





Sticker on the underside of the pocket flap:





Another hardware closeup:





Again, thanks in advance! Hope it's the real deal


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> Here is the other bag I found this weekend.
> 
> *Item:* AWL "Vintage Square Carrier Bag" B703* (see Comments)
> *Seller:* Goodwill
> *Link:* This bag is what the style number matches up to, but the colorway is different.
> *Comments:* I found this carrier bag at a local GW for $5.99. It was mixed in with an assortment of bags, including one bad fake. It has the red, white and blue D&B tag and on the underside of the pocket flap is still a sticker with a style number. I matched the style number to a style on horsekeeping.
> 
> I've cleaned it up some, but the bag needs work. It's missing the carrier handle and the duck fob. The AWL leather is supple and thick, but not stiff. The trim is smooth and has some wear, and has a patina of age.
> 
> Here's the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the duck and brass closure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticker on the underside of the pocket flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hardware closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks in advance! Hope it's the real deal


It's authentic. 

Keep in mind that HK doesn't show every color nor every style.


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> Keep in mind that HK doesn't show every color nor every style.



Thanks again  

My instincts told me it was authentic but it feels good to get confirmation. I'm glad because I really like this little purse. I wonder if it's possible to get a replacement handle?

Regarding HK, I figured as much that that they don't have everything, seeing as they didn't have my other bag. It's a shame that there isn't a complete library of photographs of all the vintage Dooneys out there (or for that matter, all the vintage Coaches ).


----------



## bluegrass

Hello, I recently purchased this purse from goodwill and would appreciate some help authenticating it before I list it to sell. Thanks!

Purse: Dooney & Bourke
Purse does have a sturdy zipper.
Number On Back of tag:  M6388012


----------



## BeenBurned

bluegrass said:


> Hello, I recently purchased this purse from goodwill and would appreciate some help authenticating it before I list it to sell. Thanks!
> 
> Purse: Dooney & Bourke
> Purse does have a sturdy zipper.
> Number On Back of tag:  M6388012



It's an authentic tassel top zip.


----------



## bluegrass

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic tassel top zip.


Thanks so much for you help!


----------



## aznpanda

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181418870022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Hey guys I just impulsively bought this. Can someone authenticate please? I hope the link works.


----------



## BeenBurned

aznpanda said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181418870022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Hey guys I just impulsively bought this. Can someone authenticate please? I hope the link works.


It's fine.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

rraaaarrl said:


> Thanks again
> 
> My instincts told me it was authentic but it feels good to get confirmation. I'm glad because I really like this little purse. I wonder if it's possible to get a replacement handle?
> 
> Regarding HK, I figured as much that that they don't have everything, seeing as they didn't have my other bag. It's a shame that there isn't a complete library of photographs of all the vintage Dooneys out there (or for that matter, all the vintage Coaches ).


nice finds rraaaarl!  (sorry if misspelled)--

pretty bag!


----------



## emilybrooke

Found this when cleaning out my grandma's closet. Can anyone tell me
how old it is or if it's even worth anything? It doesn't look "vintage," but who knows. I've never seen one like this.


----------



## BeenBurned

emilybrooke said:


> Found this when cleaning out my grandma's closet. Can anyone tell me
> how old it is or if it's even worth anything? It doesn't look "vintage," but who knows. I've never seen one like this.
> 
> View attachment 2634739
> View attachment 2634740
> View attachment 2634741



It's authentic and as the tag shows, it is a mini top zip. 

It's not vintage since its only about 8-10 years old.


----------



## emilybrooke

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and as the tag shows, it is a mini top zip.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not vintage since its only about 8-10 years old.




Thank you!


----------



## rraaaarrl

Hi  I found a couple of more bags thrifting this weekend. Apparently it was the weekend to find non-vintage Dooneys! Well, I think they're authentic but I'd like to be sure.

First up...

*Item:* Looks to be a Tassel Tote from the IT collection
*Comments: *According to the label, it's made in the US, which matches up with the serial number beginning with "B". There's still a style number sticker in one of the inner pockets. There's a little wear on the handles that I hope to clean up.

Front:





Back:





Inside:





Fob and tassel detail:





Side leather trim detail:





Tag:





Serial Number:





Sticker with style number:





Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rraaaarrl

Next, I have this cute little bag...

*Item:* Looks like a Colorblock North South Triple Zip Crossbody
*Comments:* Purchased it for $4.99 at a Savers. Leather is soft lambskin. Serial number starts with "J". Bag has a cloth "Made in China" tag in addition to the Dooney & Bourke tag. This is consistent with the Dooney & Bourke tag saying only "Dooney & Bourke, Inc" and I'm not surprised that it's made in China if it is a newer bag.

Front:





Back:





Logo on back:





Inside (lined with red cloth, feels like cotton):





Tag:





Serial Number:





Again, thanks in advance!!


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> Hi  I found a couple of more bags thrifting this weekend. Apparently it was the weekend to find non-vintage Dooneys! Well, I think they're authentic but I'd like to be sure.
> 
> First up...
> 
> *Item:* Looks to be a Tassel Tote from the IT collection
> *Comments: *According to the label, it's made in the US, which matches up with the serial number beginning with "B". There's still a style number sticker in one of the inner pockets. There's a little wear on the handles that I hope to clean up.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticker with style number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





rraaaarrl said:


> Next, I have this cute little bag...
> 
> *Item:* Looks like a Colorblock North South Triple Zip Crossbody
> *Comments:* Purchased it for $4.99 at a Savers. Leather is soft lambskin. Serial number starts with "J". Bag has a cloth "Made in China" tag in addition to the Dooney & Bourke tag. This is consistent with the Dooney & Bourke tag saying only "Dooney & Bourke, Inc" and I'm not surprised that it's made in China if it is a newer bag.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks in advance!!


Confirming your conclusions! Nice finds.


----------



## rbgb1020

Hi, 
Can you tell me if this looks authentic?

Thank You


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

rbgb1020 said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me if this looks authentic?
> 
> Thank You



Both the bag and wallet are authentic.


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> Confirming your conclusions! Nice finds.



Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## rraaaarrl

Here's a Dooney find from a while ago. At least, I'm almost dead certain it's a Dooney and not a ~Fooney~. It was a thrift score.

*Item: *Looks to be an AWL Medium Domed Satchel
*Comments: *The details are consistent with it being legit. I compared it with a Medium Domed Satchel on HK. The inside pocket appear to be the correct kind. The duck is sewn on, not glued on. It still has a style sticker on the underside of the pocket flap. The shoulder strap and fob are missing, but this doesn't surprise me because it's a thrift store find. 

The front:






The duck and the stitching on the inside of the bag:





Inside (it's very roomy!), and a detail of the pocket showing the inner flaps





The tag and serial number: the "A" being consistent with it labeled as made in the US.





The sticker with the style name and number, also says that it's made in the US.





Zipper detail, because why not 





Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> Here's a Dooney find from a while ago. At least, I'm almost dead certain it's a Dooney and not a ~Fooney~. It was a thrift score.
> 
> *Item: *Looks to be an AWL Medium Domed Satchel
> *Comments: *The details are consistent with it being legit. I compared it with a Medium Domed Satchel on HK. The inside pocket appear to be the correct kind. The duck is sewn on, not glued on. It still has a style sticker on the underside of the pocket flap. The shoulder strap and fob are missing, but this doesn't surprise me because it's a thrift store find.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The duck and the stitching on the inside of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside (it's very roomy!), and a detail of the pocket showing the inner flaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag and serial number: the "A" being consistent with it labeled as made in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sticker with the style name and number, also says that it's made in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper detail, because why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's good!


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> It's good!



Good to know! Thank you as always


----------



## Ms.Bee

I won this purse on auction site and was informed it was a key seller said there was no code on the tag. I'm just curious what to do next.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ms.Bee said:


> I won this purse on auction site and was informed it was a key seller said there was no code on the tag. I'm just curious what to do next.


It's fake. Honestly, there's nothing right about that bag. 

It's not a Dooney style, the trim isn't even leather - it's plastic and the texture is wrong, the plaque on the front of the bag is never used by Dooney and is only on fakes, the feet are wrong, Dooney has never EVER used DB signature lining  and the fake red, white and blue tag would never be missing a serial number. (Beware too that some fakes have fake tags with serial numbers!) 

Please post a link to the listing as well as the seller ID as required by post #1 of the thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670

Inform the seller that you want a refund, refer her to this post if necessary and please have designer items authenticated before buying them. There are many fakes out there and many sellers who lie about authenticity. If the seller has questions about why it's fake, this post should enlighten her.


----------



## Ms.Bee

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. Honestly, there's nothing right about that bag.
> 
> It's not a Dooney style, the trim isn't even leather - it's plastic and the texture is wrong, the plaque on the front of the bag is never used by Dooney and is only on fakes, the feet are wrong, Dooney has never EVER used DB signature lining  and the fake red, white and blue tag would never be missing a serial number. (Beware too that some fakes have fake tags with serial numbers!)
> 
> Please post a link to the listing as well as the seller ID as required by post #1 of the thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670
> 
> Inform the seller that you want a refund, refer her to this post if necessary and please have designer items authenticated before buying them. There are many fakes out there and many sellers who lie about authenticity. If the seller has questions about why it's fake, this post should enlighten her.


Here is a link  http://www.listia.com/auction/17509628-dooney-and-bourke?sort=newest


----------



## BeenBurned

Ms.Bee said:


> I won this purse on auction site and was informed it was a key seller said there was no code on the tag. I'm just curious what to do next.





BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. Honestly, there's nothing right about that bag.
> 
> It's not a Dooney style, the trim isn't even leather - it's plastic and the texture is wrong, the plaque on the front of the bag is never used by Dooney and is only on fakes, the feet are wrong, Dooney has never EVER used DB signature lining  and the fake red, white and blue tag would never be missing a serial number. (Beware too that some fakes have fake tags with serial numbers!)
> 
> Please post a link to the listing as well as the seller ID as required by post #1 of the thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670
> 
> Inform the seller that you want a refund, refer her to this post if necessary and please have designer items authenticated before buying them. There are many fakes out there and many sellers who lie about authenticity. If the seller has questions about why it's fake, this post should enlighten her.





Ms.Bee said:


> Here is a link  http://www.listia.com/auction/17509628-dooney-and-bourke?sort=newest



Interesting. It appears that the seller, sauniek  was told that the bag was fake 3 days ago, yet knowing that it's fake, she allowed her listing to end and you, as the buyer got scammed. 

Ah, Listia! 

Sadly, Listia is becoming worse than Ioffer. At least Ioffer makes no attempt to lead people to believe they have authentic items. But Listia has rules that disallow fakes yet they rarely remove them.


----------



## Ms.Bee

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. It appears that the seller, sauniek  was told that the bag was fake 3 days ago, yet knowing that it's fake, she allowed her listing to end and you, as the buyer got scammed.
> 
> Ah, Listia!
> 
> Sadly, Listia is becoming worse than Ioffer. At least Ioffer makes no attempt to lead people to believe they have authentic items. But Listia has rules that disallow fakes yet they rarely remove them.


I contacted listia. And besides the first email I got from her on Thursday I haven't heard from her.  Sigh.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ms.Bee said:


> I contacted listia. And besides the first email I got from her on Thursday I haven't heard from her.  Sigh.


Did you file a dispute, claim the bag is counterfeit and tell them (in the dispute) that you want a refund?

I also suggest leaving appropriate feedback (negative) for the seller so other buyers will see that she has sold fakes.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> Did you file a dispute, claim the bag is counterfeit and tell them (in the dispute) that you want a refund?
> 
> I also suggest leaving appropriate feedback (negative) for the seller so other buyers will see that she has sold fakes.


It's kind of odd.  Now when you click on the link the purse is identified as one that was given away "FREE" .  Does this mean the buyer got her money back and they told her to keep it?


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> It's kind of odd.  Now when you click on the link the purse is identified as one that was given away "FREE" .  Does this mean the buyer got her money back and they told her to keep it?


No, Listia a site that they buy and sell but rather than using money, the form of currency is in credits. Credits are earned by selling your own items or members can purchase them from Listia for cash.

Many members believe that because they aren't actually selling for "money" that they're allowed to do what they want. But that's incorrect. The bottom line is that commerce involving counterfeit items is illegal whether for actual cash, bartering, or whatever other euphemism they choose to use. 

http://www.listia.com/howitworks

And to further confirm that cash can be exchanged even if through Listia, this screenshot shows how one can buy credits if they don't have enough.


----------



## Ms.Bee

I d I'd file a complaint with listia. Told them it was a fake but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> No, Listia a site that they buy and sell but rather than using money, the form of currency is in credits. Credits are earned by selling your own items or members can purchase them from Listia for cash.
> 
> Many members believe that because they aren't actually selling for "money" that they're allowed to do what they want. But that's incorrect. The bottom line is that commerce involving counterfeit items is illegal whether for actual cash, bartering, or whatever other euphemism they choose to use.
> 
> http://www.listia.com/howitworks
> 
> And to further confirm that cash can be exchanged even if through Listia, this screenshot shows how one can buy credits if they don't have enough.


Oh I get it now, I didn't realize it is a bartering process, kind of.  Still, fake is fake and buyer should be reimbursed her credits.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> Oh I get it now, I didn't realize it is a bartering process, kind of.  Still, fake is fake and buyer should be reimbursed her credits.


Absolutely!


----------



## coachinut

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE XL Brown ALTO TOTE BAG
Listing number: 161314818295
Seller: littlemissmuffet808
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...295?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258f1cc8f7
Comments: She doesn't show a serial number tag with it.
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## BeenBurned

coachinut said:


> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE XL Brown ALTO TOTE BAG
> Listing number: 161314818295
> Seller: littlemissmuffet808
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...295?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258f1cc8f7
> Comments: She doesn't show a serial number tag with it.
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Thank you for your help!!


It's authentic.


----------



## allissa_Coolee

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke green all weather leather shoulderbag
Listing number: 181429603339
Seller: miamivick
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...kiX2xRYN1mKKl5dXRNBWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: there is no red and blue tag on the purse. 

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## BeenBurned

allissa_Coolee said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke green all weather leather shoulderbag
> Listing number: 181429603339
> Seller: miamivick
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...kiX2xRYN1mKKl5dXRNBWM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: there is no red and blue tag on the purse.
> 
> Thank you for your help!!


It's authentic. It might be pre-tag or it might have had the tag removed. In the "old" days, Dooney used to cut the tags out of bags they sold in the outlet and often, there would just be a few threads indicating where the tag was. But if there's nothing at all hinting of the existence of a tag, my guess is that it's just an older bag made prior to the red, white and blue tags.


----------



## rraaaarrl

While thrifting again, I found this little wristlet type bag. Is it real?

*Item:* I think it's a Dooney & Bourke Quilt Signature Flap Wristlet.
*Seller:* a local Saver's
*Comments:* It's a little thing, measuring about 6" wide to almost 4" tall, 1" deep. The trim is leather, in good condition. The fabric that makes up the body is similar in feel to a Signature tote I have. It has the Dooney & Bourke Made in USA tag and a serial or style number. It's unlined. It's also missing the wrist strap.

Here are the pics!






























Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> While thrifting again, I found this little wristlet type bag. Is it real?
> 
> *Item:* I think it's a Dooney & Bourke Quilt Signature Flap Wristlet.
> *Seller:* a local Saver's
> *Comments:* It's a little thing, measuring about 6" wide to almost 4" tall, 1" deep. The trim is leather, in good condition. The fabric that makes up the body is similar in feel to a Signature tote I have. It has the Dooney & Bourke Made in USA tag and a serial or style number. It's unlined. It's also missing the wrist strap.
> 
> Here are the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



It's an authentic flap wristlet in the signature quilt pattern.


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic flap wristlet in the signature quilt pattern.



Thanks again! 

(wow that was quick!)


----------



## allissa_Coolee

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It might be pre-tag or it might have had the tag removed. In the "old" days, Dooney used to cut the tags out of bags they sold in the outlet and often, there would just be a few threads indicating where the tag was. But if there's nothing at all hinting of the existence of a tag, my guess is that it's just an older bag made prior to the red, white and blue tags.



Thank you =). What is this particular model called? Is it essex?


----------



## Delmo456

Hello ladies, can I get your help with an eBay auction I'm watching? Thanks in advance! 


Item: Dooney and Bourke large Florentine Mitchell handbag

Listing number: 131212301140

Seller: taterbug72501

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131212301140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: 

I requested some additional pictures of the inside tags. Would you ask for more pictures of anything else?


----------



## BeenBurned

Delmo456 said:


> Hello ladies, can I get your help with an eBay auction I'm watching? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke large Florentine Mitchell handbag
> 
> Listing number: 131212301140
> 
> Seller: taterbug72501
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131212301140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments:
> 
> I requested some additional pictures of the inside tags. Would you ask for more pictures of anything else?


It's fine.


----------



## Ristay

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Did you get additional pictures of the inside tags?


----------



## BeenBurned

Ristay said:


> Did you get additional pictures of the inside tags?


I'm not sure which post/listing you're referring to but often, it's possible to authenticate (or un-authenticate) an item based on the pictures. 

Don't get me wrong; the more pictures the better, both for buyers and sellers but again, there are certain details that can prove and disprove authenticity if you know what to look for. 

One caveat to be aware of though is that is that in the event of a dispute, additional pictures would be required by a professional authentication service should that be necessary.


----------



## Ristay

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


I didn't see any tags on this one.  The inside stitching looks strange to me.  If there are no tags, it is a red flag.

Item: Dooney and Bourke large Florentine Mitchell handbag

Listing number: 131212301140

Seller: taterbug72501

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131212301140...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

Ristay said:


> I didn't see any tags on this one.  The inside stitching looks strange to me.  If there are no tags, it is a red flag.
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke large Florentine Mitchell handbag
> 
> Listing number: 131212301140
> 
> Seller: taterbug72501
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131212301140...84.m1423.l2649


I'm very comfortable with the authenticity of the bag. 

You can't see the inside side seams where a tag would be located. As for stitching, I don't see any problems but you need to keep in mind that Dooney is a relatively inexpensive, mass-produced bag and you aren't going to find Chanel or LV quality!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## wrecking_silver

Could someone explain the serial numbers to me? I understand what the first letter means (location). But what about the numbers thereafter? I believe they can tell the style, date, etc. For instance one of my bags has A5 678071. Thanks for any help!


----------



## BeenBurned

wrecking_silver said:


> Could someone explain the serial numbers to me? I understand what the first letter means (location). But what about the numbers thereafter? I believe they can tell the style, date, etc. For instance one of my bags has A5 678071. Thanks for any help!


Certain letters do indicate where the bag was made but unlike Coach who in 1994 changed their serial numbers from random to a combination of date/factory and style codes, Dooney has stayed with random and unique serial numbers and AFAIK, there's no way to translate those numbers into information about style and dates.


----------



## Lilpurse

Hello,

Please authenticate this ebay item:
item #: 161331348563
seller: thanx2u247 
link 

Thank you very much


----------



## BeenBurned

Lilpurse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this ebay item:
> item #: 161331348563
> seller: thanx2u247
> link
> 
> Thank you very much


It looks okay.


----------



## emilybrooke

Can anyone tell me what year this is from or what style it is? I'm not good with vintage.


----------



## Lilpurse

BeenBurned said:


> It looks okay.


That's great. Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

emilybrooke said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this is from or what style it is? I'm not good with vintage.


It looks like a classic satchel. (Dooney didn't use fancy names for its earlier styles.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

emilybrooke said:


> Can anyone tell me what year this is from or what style it is? I'm not good with vintage.




It's at least 23 years old. I had that bag brand new in 1990.  One of my first Dooney's. &#128515;&#128515;. I'm not sure of the name but it was something basic. It looks to be in awesome condition.


----------



## princess_xoxo

Could you please help authenticate these three handbags? 
I purchased these from a seller on a local private community yard selling website called Varagesale.
 I can't provide the link since I would have to be logged in, but I will submit a screen shot of the original listing. 
Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Continued...


----------



## princess_xoxo

Last Picture...


----------



## BeenBurned

princess_xoxo said:


> Could you please help authenticate these three handbags?
> I purchased these from a seller on a local private community yard selling website called Varagesale.
> I can't provide the link since I would have to be logged in, but I will submit a screen shot of the original listing.
> Thanks in advance for all the help!


I'm sorry but they're all fake. 

Can you get a refund? Whether the seller omitted "authentic" or claimed not to know whether they were real or not, it's illegal to sell fakes.


----------



## princess_xoxo

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but they're all fake.
> 
> Can you get a refund? Whether the seller omitted "authentic" or claimed not to know whether they were real or not, it's illegal to sell fakes.



That sucks. 

I'm not sure if I will be able to get a refund... I will have to contact the seller and hope she will issue me one.


----------



## BeenBurned

princess_xoxo said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will be able to get a refund... I will have to contact the seller and hope she will issue me one.


I just joined that Varagesale site in order to see what their policy is on fakes. 

I don't know whether you saw this but I recommend that you contact the admin or mods at the site and send them a link to my authentication. (I also notice they recommend Caroldiva and *****************. They ought to consider adding Authenticate4U to their recommendations.)

https://www.varagesale.com/designer-purses-shoes-boutique/about

Their policy:
*Code of Conduct*

Buyer Beware. 
  The Admin and Moderators of this group are not responsible for  transactions between members. We ask that you make sure that you have  asked for things like serial numbers, creeds, date codes, etc.  Ask as  many questions about the item(s) as possible. 
*Any purses or shoes listed that are illegal, counterfeit, fake or  replica are not permitted and will be deleted and the member will be  banned from the group.*


----------



## princess_xoxo

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but they're all fake.
> 
> Can you get a refund? Whether the seller omitted "authentic" or claimed not to know whether they were real or not, it's illegal to sell fakes.





BeenBurned said:


> I just joined that Varagesale site in order to see what their policy is on fakes.
> 
> I don't know whether you saw this but I recommend that you contact the admin or mods at the site and send them a link to my authentication. (I also notice they recommend Caroldiva and *****************. They ought to consider adding Authenticate4U to their recommendations.)
> 
> https://www.varagesale.com/designer-purses-shoes-boutique/about
> 
> Their policy:
> *Code of Conduct*
> 
> Buyer Beware.
> The Admin and Moderators of this group are not responsible for  transactions between members. We ask that you make sure that you have  asked for things like serial numbers, creeds, date codes, etc.  Ask as  many questions about the item(s) as possible.
> *Any purses or shoes listed that are illegal, counterfeit, fake or  replica are not permitted and will be deleted and the member will be  banned from the group.*



Thank you BeenBurned for showing me that policy. I will definitely be contacting one of the Administrators to see if they can help me out, and provide them with the link to your authentication. It's much appreciated! :urock:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Rickysmom4life

Hi, I purchased a bag from a consignment store yesterday. The owner assured me the previous owner never trade in fakes.  Getting this bag home and looking it over carefully, I'm not sure. Please review.
Here's a link
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=592145734196903&set=pcb.592146187530191&type=1
Hope it works, thanks.


----------



## wrecking_silver

Can you help me authenticate this bag please. I know it is an R701 Carrier. I did quite a bit of research prior to purchasing it and it does look like the real thing to me but I just wanted a second opinion. Thanks in advance! Note: It also has the SOLID BRASS engravings on the hardware.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rickysmom4life said:


> Hi, I purchased a bag from a consignment store yesterday. The owner assured me the previous owner never trade in fakes.  Getting this bag home and looking it over carefully, I'm not sure. Please review.
> Here's a link
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=592145734196903&set=pcb.592146187530191&type=1
> Hope it works, thanks.


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

wrecking_silver said:


> Can you help me authenticate this bag please. I know it is an R701 Carrier. I did quite a bit of research prior to purchasing it and it does look like the real thing to me but I just wanted a second opinion. Thanks in advance! Note: It also has the SOLID BRASS engravings on the hardware.


You did fine! It's authentic.


----------



## wrecking_silver

BeenBurned said:


> You did fine! It's authentic.


Thanks so much! I am getting another one in the mail tomorrow and would like to check with you as well. Its a Mushroom colored Essex bag. I'll post pictures as soon as I get it in.


----------



## Rickysmom4life

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks a lot. I was afraid to add it to my collection and have the real deals beat the snot out of it late at night. You know how our purses come alive when we sleep. Have a great day.


----------



## wrecking_silver

This is the other D&B bag I wanted to get authenticated. It's a small Essex. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

Rickysmom4life said:


> Thanks a lot. I was afraid to add it to my collection and have the real deals beat the snot out of it late at night. You know how our purses come alive when we sleep. Have a great day.






wrecking_silver said:


> This is the other D&B bag I wanted to get authenticated. It's a small Essex. Any help is appreciated!


It's authentic.


----------



## wrecking_silver

Thanks so much! I paid $25 for it so it's nice to know I got a decent deal!


----------



## oldbaglover

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but they're all fake.
> 
> Can you get a refund? Whether the seller omitted "authentic" or claimed not to know whether they were real or not, it's illegal to sell fakes.



BB:

What characteristics make these bags fake as the black domed bag appears to have a stitched on duck oval?  TIA.


----------



## BeenBurned

oldbaglover said:


> BB:
> 
> What characteristics make these bags fake as the black domed bag appears to have a stitched on duck oval?  TIA.


It's hard to tell from the pictures whether the duck is actually stitched or is glued. But that's not even considered when I look at bags.

1. The texture and coloring of the leather (all bags) are wrong.
2. The hardware is wrong. 
3. The feet are the wrong shape
4. The inside pockets are the wrong materials and colors

Here are a couple of authentic examples to compare to the fakes. (I'll post pictures of both as it's easier to see the differences this way.)
*
Feet on bottom of fake domed Norfolk wannabe:*






*
Feet on bottom of authentic Norfolk bag:*







*
Permanent (fake brass) riveted hardware holding handles of fake domed Norfolk wannabe:*





*Solid brass "button" stud hardware holding handles of authentic Norfolk. (The button studs and button hole make the handles removable when the bag is used with the long crossbody strap.)

*





*
In these pictures of the fakes, you can see that the pebbled leather (fake pleather) is two-toned. Authentic Dooneys never have 2-toned pebbling: *












More comparisons to follow.


----------



## BeenBurned

*Top of fake doctor satchel:

*





*Top of authentic doctor satchel. Notice that the hardware isn't flat rivets:*






*Feet on bottom of fake doctor satchel wannabe:*






*Feet on bottom of authentic doctor satchel:

*






There are other huge differences in construction, stitching, pockets, straps, handles, etc.



As for the maroon bag, there's nothing right about it. It's not a  Dooney style and that phony (probably) glued-on duck would never be on  the lower right corner!


----------



## Honeytown

A couple of weeks ago I bought what appears to be a Dooney in a small thrift store for $7.  May I post photos of it here to see if it can be authenticated?
Thanks,
Susan


----------



## BeenBurned

Honeytown said:


> A couple of weeks ago I bought what appears to be a Dooney in a small thrift store for $7.  May I post photos of it here to see if it can be authenticated?
> Thanks,
> Susan


Of course!


----------



## rraaaarrl

I did some thrifting, and found and old-school style AWL bag, hopefully not a Fooney.  

*Item:* Looks like an AWL Vintage Zipper Case #R719
*Seller:* local GW, got it for $5.99
*Comments:* It's about 11" wide, 7.5" tall, 3" deep and a drop length of about 22" (adjustable). Bag is unlined and the interior has the typical pockets I've seen in my other Dooneys. The fob is missing, but I'm not surprised, because with thrift store finds it seems like they almost always are. Also, I forgot to photograph the zipper, it's a riri zipper pull. 

Aaand here are the pics:





























TIA! 

Unrelated: BB, what kind of dog is that in your profile pic? I've been wondering for a while now. Such a qt pie! :3


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - Can someone check this out for me, thank you!

Item: Dooney Bourke Handbag Black/Biege (MUST L@@K)
Auction # 261512358509
seller: monsterenergy3378
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce359ea6d


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> I did some thrifting, and found and old-school style AWL bag, hopefully not a Fooney.
> 
> *Item:* Looks like an AWL Vintage Zipper Case #R719
> *Seller:* local GW, got it for $5.99
> *Comments:* It's about 11" wide, 7.5" tall, 3" deep and a drop length of about 22" (adjustable). Bag is unlined and the interior has the typical pockets I've seen in my other Dooneys. The fob is missing, but I'm not surprised, because with thrift store finds it seems like they almost always are. Also, I forgot to photograph the zipper, it's a riri zipper pull.
> 
> Aaand here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Unrelated: BB, what kind of dog is that in your profile pic? I've been wondering for a while now. Such a qt pie! :3



It's authentic.

Re the pooch, she was a mutt. We were told they think she's shepard, whippet and chow and various characteristics seemed to confirm that. 

We adopted her at 7 weeks from a no-kill shelter which had rescued her pregnant mother. By the time we got her, the other five puppies were gone (adopted) so we didn't see them though 6 months later, we coincidentally "met" a brother at obedience classes. In comparing notes about their ages and histories (as we'd been told by the shelter), we figured out they were siblings. The brother looked nothing like her. He looked more like a yellow lab mix. 

Unfortunately, we lost her a year ago at age 13.5 and it's one of the most difficult losses to recover from that I've ever experienced. 

Your dog is beautiful. What is the breed?


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - Can someone check this out for me, thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney Bourke Handbag Black/Biege (MUST L@@K)
> Auction # 261512358509
> seller: monsterenergy3378
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce359ea6d


I believe it to be a tapestry barrel bag but I'd prefer to see a couple more pictures to confirm. Pictures of the serial number tag (both sides) and the leather Dooney logo patch from the inside lining would help. 

If you request pics from the seller, suggest pulling the lining from the bag to make it easier to take good pictures.


----------



## rraaaarrl

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> Re the pooch, she was a mutt. We were told they think she's shepard, whippet and chow and various characteristics seemed to confirm that.
> 
> We adopted her at 7 weeks from a no-kill shelter which had rescued her pregnant mother. By the time we got her, the other five puppies were gone (adopted) so we didn't see them though 6 months later, we coincidentally "met" a brother at obedience classes. In comparing notes about their ages and histories (as we'd been told by the shelter), we figured out they were siblings. The brother looked nothing like her. He looked more like a yellow lab mix.
> 
> Unfortunately, we lost her a year ago at age 13.5 and it's one of the most difficult losses to recover from that I've ever experienced.
> 
> Your dog is beautiful. What is the breed?



She's beautiful! I'm sorry for your loss  Losing a beloved pet can be rough. Unfortunately, I don't have any pets anymore  but one day when time allows I will get a dog again.

The dog in my icon is sort of an internet mascot. She's Kabosu, a shiba inu, apparently a rescue. Here's Kabosu going to the groomers. There is even a weather site inspired by her!

And thank you for the authentication as always!


----------



## Honeytown

Not the best at taking pictures but hope someone can get a good enough look to tell me what I've got, I have no clue. It measures 10 X 7 X 5. Number on back of tag is: A9 876571.    Thank you for any help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Honeytown said:


> Not the best at taking pictures but hope someone can get a good enough look to tell me what I've got, I have no clue. It measures 10 X 7 X 5. Number on back of tag is: A9 876571.    Thank you for any help.


It's authentic and looks like it's in great condition! Nice find.


----------



## Honeytown

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and looks like it's in great condition! Nice find.



Hey, that's terrific--thanks very much!   Glad I took a chance on wasting $7.  There are no odors or stains so she is a keeper. But uh-oh, now I'm sort of hooked on the vintage Dooneys..already casting around online. Dooney always manages to put my wallet in danger one way or another!

 Also, I'm very sorry for the loss of your dog friend.  Some losses are harder to bear than others.  I hope in time your memories give you more comfort and less pain.

Susan


----------



## Honeytown

rraaaarrl said:


> I did some thrifting, and found and old-school style AWL bag, hopefully not a Fooney.
> 
> *Item:* Looks like an AWL Vintage Zipper Case #R719
> *Seller:* local GW, got it for $5.99
> *Comments:* It's about 11" wide, 7.5" tall, 3" deep and a drop length of about 22" (adjustable). Bag is unlined and the interior has the typical pockets I've seen in my other Dooneys. The fob is missing, but I'm not surprised, because with thrift store finds it seems like they almost always are. Also, I forgot to photograph the zipper, it's a riri zipper pull.



Congrats on snagging this beautiful vintage Dooney!!  Your find beat mine by a dollar.   Such fun to find an old treasure for a great price isn't it?!

 It's gonna be tough to pass by any GWs or thrift stores now.

Susan


----------



## sandicat3

Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Red Backpack Style Purse
onlyonewayjesus (79 )
301220482834
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301220482834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
 I'm not so sure about this one
Thanks for looking at it


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it to be a tapestry barrel bag but I'd prefer to see a couple more pictures to confirm. Pictures of the serial number tag (both sides) and the leather Dooney logo patch from the inside lining would help.
> 
> If you request pics from the seller, suggest pulling the lining from the bag to make it easier to take good pictures.


Okay, thanks BB.
I have requested additional photos.
I think I have 2 similar bags somewhere that I judged to be fakes. One looks
like that one but the red/whtie/blue label has no serial number on the back.
I'm going to fish it out and put up some pics.


----------



## emilybrooke

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's at least 23 years old. I had that bag brand new in 1990.  One of my first Dooney's. &#128515;&#128515;. I'm not sure of the name but it was something basic. It looks to be in awesome condition.


She said she got it in 1994 or 1995! I ended up buying it for $10...it looks amazing after a little conditioner!


----------



## emilybrooke

Ok girls, I think I may have gotten my first fake off eBay. I won't be mad since it was a total steal, but I've never seen the brass hanging piece not have a duck. It's also missing the red/white/blue tag on the inside but other than that it looks a lot like my authentic one I posted the other day. The "leather" feels the same and everything.


----------



## emilybrooke

After quite a bit of research that may have been an actual hangtag...


----------



## BeenBurned

emilybrooke said:


> Ok girls, I think I may have gotten my first fake off eBay. I won't be mad since it was a total steal, but I've never seen the brass hanging piece not have a duck. It's also missing the red/white/blue tag on the inside but other than that it looks a lot like my authentic one I posted the other day. The "leather" feels the same and everything.
> 
> View attachment 2662880
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662885





emilybrooke said:


> After quite a bit of research that may have been an actual hangtag...


There's nothing wrong with the bag or the fob. It's an older fob from before they used the duck on their fobs.


----------



## emilybrooke

BeenBurned said:


> There's nothing wrong with the bag or the fob. It's an older fob from before they used the duck on their fobs.




Oh I am so glad to hear that! What about missing the inside tag? I read somewhere that 81/82 didn't have the tags. I wonder if it's really that old. All I have to do now is make it not reek of moth balls. Lol!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

emilybrooke said:


> Oh I am so glad to hear that! What about missing the inside tag? I read somewhere that 81/82 didn't have the tags. I wonder if it's really that old. All I have to do now is make it not reek of moth balls. Lol!


It's pre-tag.


----------



## emilybrooke

BeenBurned said:


> It's pre-tag.




Thank you so much! You are all so helpful!


----------



## heather28462

Is this a real cavalry bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

heather28462 said:


> Is this a real cavalry bag?


There's one little detail that is causing me to ask for one more picture. Please show the back of the red, white and blue tag with the serial number.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hi... Can someone check this out for me? I normally don't buy bags from eBay but thought this was a beautiful unique color. Something about the red trim on the back pocket looks funny but maybe not. Thanks in advance. Should I ask for inside photos?

I'm on my iPad and can't figure out how to link. I can wait till I get on my laptop if need be. 

Dooney Flo Smith Bag
eBay seller: reachforgoldenstars
Item#:111392601413


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pcantannedbty said:


> hi... Can someone check this out for me? I normally don't buy bags from ebay but thought this was a beautiful unique color. Something about the red trim on the back pocket looks funny but maybe not. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I'm on my ipad and can't figure out how to link. I can wait till i get on my laptop if need be.
> 
> Dooney flo smith bag
> ebay seller: Reachforgoldenstars
> item#:111392601413
> 
> View attachment 2667048
> View attachment 2667049
> View attachment 2667050
> View attachment 2667051



Inside photos... Thank u


----------



## BeenBurned

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hi... Can someone check this out for me? I normally don't buy bags from eBay but thought this was a beautiful unique color. Something about the red trim on the back pocket looks funny but maybe not. Thanks in advance. Should I ask for inside photos?
> 
> I'm on my iPad and can't figure out how to link. I can wait till I get on my laptop if need be.
> 
> Dooney Flo Smith Bag
> eBay seller: reachforgoldenstars
> Item#:111392601413
> 
> View attachment 2667048
> View attachment 2667049
> View attachment 2667050
> View attachment 2667051


It's authentic.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.




Thanks so much! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! I wonder if you might take a look at this. I think it's real but want to make sure. Thanks so much, as always.


----------



## BeenBurned

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if you might take a look at this. I think it's real but want to make sure. Thanks so much, as always.



It's authentic. The snipped red, white and blue tag indicates it came from the outlet.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Thanks so much, BeenBurned! Have a nice weekend. (:


----------



## wrecking_silver

I bought this R718 Vintage Tote on the online Goodwill store...I know...it was impulse. But again I researched it but I would still like a second opinion. I'd appreciate if you took a look. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

wrecking_silver said:


> I bought this R718 Vintage Tote on the online Goodwill store...I know...it was impulse. But again I researched it but I would still like a second opinion. I'd appreciate if you took a look. Thanks!




 You did fine again.


----------



## wrecking_silver

BeenBurned said:


> You did fine again.


Yay! Thanks again!


----------



## wrecking_silver

I've been eyeing this one on Ebay! It looks authentic. The only thing that has me is the bright yellow thread along the front. Could be the lighting though. What do you think?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## wrecking_silver

loosestockings said:


> Hello, I'm really new to Dooney Bourke and just a few days into TPF.  I'm hoping for some more info on this purse.  I've looked on HorseKeeping and didn't see the style.  I've also called the Dooney Bourke 1-800 number and was told there was no information on that number because the original owner had not registered it.  None of the brass hardware says Dooney Bourke.  Thanks so much!


This style looks like an Over & Under Small Tack Bag - R148. http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/OU/446-tack-sm-blbt.htm


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hi... I'm wanting to know if this satchel normally come with black handles. I've seen Vachetta/biscuit handles but not black. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pcantannedbty said:


> hi... I'm wanting to know if this satchel normally come with black handles. I've seen vachetta/biscuit handles but not black. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldbaglover

wrecking_silver said:


> I've been eyeing this one on Ebay! It looks authentic. The only thing that has me is the bright yellow thread along the front. Could be the lighting though. What do you think?


This looks like an Equestrian bag that I own in the black and purchased in the 90's. However, let BB comment if authentic.


----------



## princess_xoxo

Please help authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?

Title: Dooney & Bourke Black Canvas Purse With Brown & Red Leather Trim
Seller: fran16diamonds
Item:231267483455
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Black-canvas-Purse-Handbag-with-Brown-and-Red-Leather-Trim-/231267483455?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D231267483455%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=N%252B2itUdh5mp9kJlhRYZHaNdWtds%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I'm not really sure of the style/name of this item. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

wrecking_silver said:


> I've been eyeing this one on Ebay! It looks authentic. The only thing that has me is the bright yellow thread along the front. Could be the lighting though. What do you think?


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2672730


Please post a picture of the inside lining. So far, I don't see any problems but it's nearly impossible to authenticate with just one picture.


----------



## BeenBurned

princess_xoxo said:


> Please help authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?
> 
> Title: Dooney & Bourke Black Canvas Purse With Brown & Red Leather Trim
> Seller: fran16diamonds
> Item:231267483455
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I'm not really sure of the style/name of this item. Thanks in advance!


It's authentic.


----------



## wrecking_silver

oldbaglover said:


> This looks like an Equestrian bag that I own in the black and purchased in the 90's. However, let BB comment if authentic.


Yea, I've been wanting an equestrian so this was a good deal for $25. Right now I have a black/tan carrier, a black/tan tote, and a mushroom/tan small essex. I love their vintage bags. Started collecting a month ago actually. Haha.


----------



## avid_reader

Item: Dooney Bourke Powder Blue Leather Bucket Bag
Listing number:  261521644112   
Seller: lila003
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...prg=20131017132637&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=251574425116
Comments: It looks likes it from the Toily line, but I would love to have it authenticated.  Thanks!


----------



## coachinut

Title: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Handbag
Seller: mkavanc
Item Number: 261520715070
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...1CPHM4oVRA12gAsqg76X0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I just bought this one (only had a few minutes left in auction), and I want to make sure it's authentic, and I'm also curious as to what the official name is!
Thank you all so much for what you do.


----------



## BeenBurned

coachinut said:


> Title: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Handbag
> Seller: mkavanc
> Item Number: 261520715070
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...1CPHM4oVRA12gAsqg76X0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I just bought this one (only had a few minutes left in auction), and I want to make sure it's authentic, and I'm also curious as to what the official name is!
> Thank you all so much for what you do.


It's authentic but I don't know the official name.


----------



## mainey34

http://www.listia.com/auction/18165145-dooney-bourke-black-pink-signature-logo

This is a dooney & Bourke that I won on a siet. I just recieved It and am very suspicious of it being fake. It has a tag thai it red blue and off white. Says made in usa. Tag #  B 2 177749
Please if anyone can tell me anything I will be happy that you can help. And appreciate it.


----------



## BeenBurned

mainey34 said:


> http://www.listia.com/auction/18165145-dooney-bourke-black-pink-signature-logo
> 
> This is a dooney & Bourke that I won on a siet. I just recieved It and am very suspicious of it being fake. It has a tag thai it red blue and off white. Says made in usa. Tag #  B 2 177749
> Please if anyone can tell me anything I will be happy that you can help. And appreciate it.


As a non-member, I can only see the main picture and can't read the description, comments or see other pictures. 

Without knowing that the pictures are the seller's own pictures of the actual item and seeing more pictures of the bag, it's impossible to comment on it. 

I will say that there have been many posts on this forum, especially in the Coach section and they're strongly anti-Listia. I am uncomfortable with Listia for several reasons.



At one time, Listia had several members who were known on multiple sites for their expertise in authenticating designer items. Instead of appreciating the free service they offered to Listia and its members, Listia allowed members to block those members and subsequently suspended them.
Listia will only remove fakes if the seller admits it to be fake or if the seller isn't sure of authenticity. Thus, many of the dishonest sellers simply lie, stating that items are authentic. Buyers get ripped off with fakes.
When buyers or sellers are told (in comments) that their item is fake, they are allowed to attack the person who simply states the truth. Instead of punishing those sellers who list fakes, listia turns a blind eye.
Unless and until Listia is proactive in making and keeping its site safe, I recommend other sites where there is action taken on reports of fakes. 



I'm sorry that I can't tell you what you want to hear but without being able to see all the pictures in a listing, I can't help.


----------



## kimberleyg

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!

Seller- astridb*12
Link- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171383103468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kimberleyg

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!

Seller- astridb*12
Link- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171383103468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

kimberleyg said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!
> 
> Seller- astridb*12
> Link- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171383103468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





kimberleyg said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!
> 
> Seller- astridb*12
> Link- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171383103468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> View attachment 2684698
> View attachment 2684701
> View attachment 2684702
> View attachment 2684703
> View attachment 2684704


It seems okay but I'd like to see the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## kimberleyg

BeenBurned said:


> It seems okay but I'd like to see the red, white and blue tag with serial number.




I just sent a request to the seller.


----------



## skyscraper

Has anyone ever seen a fake Alto?  I bought an Alto bag on eBay and I swear it's not leather!  And the hardware looks too cheap.  Everything else about the bag seems right.  It has the expected interior tag with an "I" number on the back. The bag came with the registration card, I was tempted to go through the registration process but didn't.  I have several other Alto bags and they are very obviously leather, rought-yet-soft on the interior, easy to scratch on the exterior, flexible and smell like leather.  I requested to return the eBay bag to the seller and am awaiting the response.  It's hard to believe anyone would attempt to counterfeit an Alto, but I just cannot accept that the material of this bag is leather.  By the way, I'm not posting pictures or linking to the eBay auction just in case I'm wrong.  I'm really interested in knowing if anyone has ever seen a fake Alto.  I have seen fake AWL bags but not Altos.  Just want to add that I have been reading this forum off and on for years and I finally was compelled to come out of lurking.     This is a great web site, I might start hanging out here more.  I'm a Dooney and Brahmin fan.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Are you sure it's not a Toiny leather?  They may have mistakenly thought it was Alto. Toiny is also a very smooth leather, but is finished


----------



## BeenBurned

skyscraper said:


> Has anyone ever seen a fake Alto?  I bought an Alto bag on eBay and I swear it's not leather!  And the hardware looks too cheap.  Everything else about the bag seems right.  It has the expected interior tag with an "I" number on the back. The bag came with the registration card, I was tempted to go through the registration process but didn't.  I have several other Alto bags and they are very obviously leather, rought-yet-soft on the interior, easy to scratch on the exterior, flexible and smell like leather.  I requested to return the eBay bag to the seller and am awaiting the response.  It's hard to believe anyone would attempt to counterfeit an Alto, but I just cannot accept that the material of this bag is leather.  By the way, I'm not posting pictures or linking to the eBay auction just in case I'm wrong.  I'm really interested in knowing if anyone has ever seen a fake Alto.  I have seen fake AWL bags but not Altos.  Just want to add that I have been reading this forum off and on for years and I finally was compelled to come out of lurking.     This is a great web site, I might start hanging out here more.  I'm a Dooney and Brahmin fan.



Without seeing the listing and pictures, it's impossible to authenticate a bag. Additionally, the purse forum rules request that information. Post #1 of this thread show what's needed for autjenticity requests.


----------



## BeenBurned

Gilmoregirl said:


> Are you sure it's not a Toiny leather?  They may have mistakenly thought it was Alto. Toiny is also a very smooth leather, but is finished



This is correct but again, pictures are necessary to make any type of credible comment. Anything else is speculation.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

BeenBurned said:


> This is correct but again, pictures are necessary to make any type of credible comment. Anything else is speculation.



Just giving the poster another Avenue to research  wasn't attempting to confirm nor deny authenticity


----------



## kimberleyg

kimberleyg said:


> I just sent a request to the seller.




Here are the pictures the seller has sent to me.  Thanks again for looking at this for me!


----------



## BeenBurned

kimberleyg said:


> Here are the pictures the seller has sent to me.  Thanks again for looking at this for me!
> View attachment 2685361
> View attachment 2685362
> View attachment 2685363


It's authentic.


----------



## skyscraper

Sorry if I'm posted inappropriately.  I did read post #1 but I didn't really want the bag to be authenticated, I was just wondering if anyone had ever seen any fake Altos.

Let me tell you, I'm very unsettled by this situation.  I don't want to accuse someone of selling a fake bag, but I cannot get past the vinyl-y feel of the leather.  I'm not a Dooney newbie and I feel like I should be more certain!  I have three Altos, two Amazons, several AWLs, and a nubuck.  I have been nothing less than thrilled with these bags.  But this new one is another matter.  OK, I'll take some photos so you can see what I'm talking about.  Expect another post from me this evening.  I hope I can include the photos inline with my post, I don't have an account on any hosting sites.

Gilmoregirl, I'm certain it's an Alto.  It's a style that is no longer produced (I think it was a 2010-2011 bag) but the Dooney product page still exists, and there are images from other sources that I was able to consult.


----------



## skyscraper

Ive decided that this bag is legit after all and I've informed the seller that I'm keeping it.  Let me know what you think!  Its an Alto Saddle Bag (MB0).  The D&B product page is still available, as are images from other sources.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=56034 
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49144 
http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0s04s121F1rrsv75o1_500.jpg 
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/19/3d/69/193d697bb717c07649d6ca7883b3a7c7.jpg 
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c0/63/f7/c063f7f8f51c929eb9bf807d664effe5.jpg 

  And here are images of the bag I bought. 

http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/skyscraper00/library/?sort=4&page=1 

  I had two concerns about the Saddle Bag, the plastic-y appearance and feel of the leather, and the overly-bright and seemingly oversized hardware. 

  In addition to scrutinizing images and info that I found on the internet, I compared the Saddle Bag to my existing black Altos, a Pyramid Sling which I purchased many years ago but have never used so its in perfect condition, and a Double Gusset Flap (MB135) which I have used daily for quite some time so it's a bit beat up. 

  The hardware on the Saddle Bag is exactly the same as the hardware on my Pyramid Sling.  They have identical swivel clip and rings.  So that puts me at ease about the hardware.  As for the non-leathery appearance and feel, it's not at all like my Pyramid Sling which is thick and stiff and has a dark black velvety interior, but I did locate some less-abused interior parts of my Double Gusset Flap and they have the same no-pile light grey appearance and gritty texture of the Saddle Bag.  The leather of the Double Gusset Flap is much more flexible and rich feeling though. 

  Now that I'm keeping the Saddle Bag I can play around with it.  I find it odd that it does not scratch easily at all, but it did soak up a small amount of leather lotion.  It's very bizarre.  I hope that as I use the bag it takes on a more leather-like appearance!  I think I might manipulate it gently to soften it up a bit.


----------



## maliceinwonder

Hello,

I purchased this bag at an antique store, and I was wondering if you would authenticate it for me, please. If it's fake, it's still a nice bag for what I paid, but it would be lovely if it is indeed a Dooney. Thank you so much for your effort.

Item: Dooney and Bourke cream and navy purse (don't know the actual model/ type)


----------



## BeenBurned

> Ive decided that this bag is legit after all and I've  informed the seller that I'm keeping it.  Let me know what you think!   Its an Alto Saddle Bag (MB0).  The D&B product page is still  available, as are images from other sources.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCt...?section=56034
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCt...?section=49144
> http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0...sv75o1_500.jpg
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/73...7883b3a7c7.jpg
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/73...7d664effe5.jpg
> 
> And here are images of the bag I bought.
> 
> http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/sk...?sort=4&page=1
> 
> I had two concerns about the Saddle Bag, the plastic-y appearance and  feel of the leather, and the overly-bright and seemingly oversized  hardware.
> 
> In addition to scrutinizing images and info that I found on the  internet, I compared the Saddle Bag to my existing black Altos, a  Pyramid Sling which I purchased many years ago but have never used so  its in perfect condition, and a Double Gusset Flap (MB135) which I have  used daily for quite some time so it's a bit beat up.
> 
> The hardware on the Saddle Bag is exactly the same as the hardware on  my Pyramid Sling.  They have identical swivel clip and rings.  So that  puts me at ease about the hardware.  As for the non-leathery appearance  and feel, it's not at all like my Pyramid Sling which is thick and stiff  and has a dark black velvety interior, but I did locate some  less-abused interior parts of my Double Gusset Flap and they have the  same no-pile light grey appearance and gritty texture of the Saddle Bag.   The leather of the Double Gusset Flap is much more flexible and rich  feeling though.
> 
> 
> Now that I'm keeping the Saddle Bag I can play around with it.  I find  it odd that it does not scratch easily at all, but it did soak up a  small amount of leather lotion.  It's very bizarre.  I hope that as I  use the bag it takes on a more leather-like appearance!  I think I might  manipulate it gently to soften it up a bit.




Weird.....the quote function doesn't seem to be working so I've copied Skyscraper's post so she'll know I'm answering her. 

The bag is authentic.

Keep in mind that with leather being a natural product, the leather from different cows can vary in texture, thickness, softness, etc. And the tanning and manufacturing process can vary from one factory or worker to another.


----------



## BeenBurned

maliceinwonder said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this bag at an antique store, and I was wondering if you would authenticate it for me, please. If it's fake, it's still a nice bag for what I paid, but it would be lovely if it is indeed a Dooney. Thank you so much for your effort.
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke cream and navy purse (don't know the actual model/ type)


It's an authentic domed satchel. (It's not antique. I'm guessing it to be about 9 years old and possibly even newer.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## skyscraper

BeenBurned, thank you so much for letting me know that my new Saddle Bag is authentic!  I feel so much better with an expert opinion!  It was a good price so I don't feel like I have to baby it, I think I might try to get that leather softened up a bit.  I want to add that the seller was so gracious after I waffled about returning it, he or she sent me a really nice message.


----------



## BeenBurned

skyscraper said:


> BeenBurned, thank you so much for letting me know that my new Saddle Bag is authentic!  I feel so much better with an expert opinion!  It was a good price so I don't feel like I have to baby it, I think I might try to get that leather softened up a bit.  I want to add that the seller was so gracious after I waffled about returning it, he or she sent me a really nice message.


You're welcome.

I do want to make a comment though. 

There's nothing to be ashamed of, either as a buyer or a seller when an item is authenticated here or any other of many forums, blogs or discussion boards.

An educated consumer _should_ verify that she got what she paid for and an honest seller appreciates an educated consumer who does her due diligence. 

Posting the seller's ID, item number and link to the listing is not shameful -- and in fact, in cases where sellers have authentic items, can help them improve their sales since searches might pull up those posts and confirm to future potential buyers that the seller had an authentic listing confirmed. 

Many sellers even refer their buyers to authentication sites as reassurance and those sellers often watch to see whether their items are authenticated.

My point is that posting here is no implication that a seller is dishonest and is certainly not accusing that seller. It's recommended (by most websites) to do it before buying because it's a lot easier to hit the back button should a listing prove to be fake than it is to deal with disputes, returns, refunds, etc. after the fact.


----------



## maliceinwonder

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic domed satchel. (It's not antique. I'm guessing it to be about 9 years old and possibly even newer.)



Wonderful! Yeah, that antique store gets in all kinds of things, so I'm not worried about it being newer. Thank you so much! I'm so pleased to hear that it's legit.


----------



## ultrajavajunkie

Organizing my closet and got curious about these bags. Any info would be greatly appreciated!








and this?


----------



## BeenBurned

ultrajavajunkie said:


> Organizing my closet and got curious about these bags. Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this?


The first one (black) looks like some type of Kilty collection bag and the second one looks like a Gladstone. 

I like to be sure before deeming authenticity so if you can show the inside of the second one with the pocket tucked back into the bag, that would help.


----------



## ultrajavajunkie

BeenBurned said:


> The first one (black) looks like some type of Kilty collection bag and the second one looks like a Gladstone.
> 
> I like to be sure before deeming authenticity so if you can show the inside of the second one with the pocket tucked back into the bag, that would help.


Thanks so much for the info, BeenBurned! Here's the pic:


----------



## sagg99

I'm not sure if all Dooney straps have rivets, I am looking for a replacement strap for a Cabriolet mini zip that that I found for $5.00, it is missing the shoulder strap.  I saw this on ebay, can anyone tell if it is authentic? thanks 

New sealed strap tan
#171392510976
seller: zonatransplant
http://www.ebay.com/itm/17139251097...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171392510976&_rdc=1


----------



## sagg99

181469137481
       Seller bdesigns
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a40674a49

This appears to be fake I could be wrong, I don't remember ever seeing Dooney use that kind of closure, agree?


----------



## sagg99

eBay item number:
301245623799

      Seller pmlb  I've never seen a zipper with K&K before, the rivets don't have Dooney & Bourke, she did not show a photo of the tag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-All-Weather-Leather-Green-Tan-Handbag-Purse/301245623799?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140131123730%26meid%3D8479672558895008635%26pid%3D100167%26prg%3D20140131123730%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D181469137481#


----------



## sagg99

Dooney & Bourke Dr. satchel white/bone British Tan
seller  backtonatureplants
item # 
201131636683
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201131636683?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D201131636683%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## sagg99

seller botticelli4grace
item  
251593204769
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25159320476...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251593204769&_rdc=1

I never seen one with this type of logo on the front


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller botticelli4grace
> item
> 251593204769
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251593204769?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D251593204769%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> I never seen one with this type of logo on the front


*I can't recommend botticelli4grace. The* seller has been caught numerous times with fake Coach bags and has also sold "lot listings" where she mixed authentic and fakes. When caught by the buyer, *botticelli4grace *claimed that she was allowed to sell that listing as long as there was 1 genuine item in the lot. That's BS!!

Here are some of the posts about this seller: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-135.html#post26523402

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-136.html#post26524658

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-136.html#post26524816

And in fact, here's a recent fake Coach sold by botticelli4grace. Notice that the description states the bag as leather (it's not), the plant/factory code N should be Mexico (yet the fake states US). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> *I can't recommend botticelli4grace. The* seller has been caught numerous times with fake Coach bags and has also sold "lot listings" where she mixed authentic and fakes. When caught by the buyer, *botticelli4grace *claimed that she was allowed to sell that listing as long as there was 1 genuine item in the lot. That's BS!!
> 
> Here are some of the posts about this seller:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-135.html#post26523402
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-136.html#post26524658
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-136.html#post26524816
> 
> And in fact, here's a recent fake Coach sold by botticelli4grace. Notice that the description states the bag as leather (it's not), the plant/factory code N should be Mexico (yet the fake states US).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Just for the record, *BOTTICELLI4GRACE* just sold ANOTHER fake Coach. The serial number font is wrong, the inside zipper was NOT installed by Coach - in fact the inside pocket zipper is too short for the pocket and the crooks had to patch in extra pieces of leather at the ends, ALWAYS the sign of a fake Coach -  and the entire creed stamp and inside pocket are the wrong size and shape. At least this time the buyer only got shafted for 21 bucks, but that's _still_ too much

I wouldn't touch any of that seller's listings for ANY brand with a 50-foot pole.  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> *I can't recommend botticelli4grace. The* seller has been caught numerous times with fake Coach bags and has also sold "lot listings" where she mixed authentic and fakes. When caught by the buyer, *botticelli4grace *claimed that she was allowed to sell that listing as long as there was 1 genuine item in the lot. That's BS!!
> 
> Here are some of the posts about this seller:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-135.html#post26523402
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-136.html#post26524658
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-136.html#post26524816
> 
> And in fact, here's a recent fake Coach sold by botticelli4grace. Notice that the description states the bag as leather (it's not), the plant/factory code N should be Mexico (yet the fake states US).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





Hyacinth said:


> Just for the record, *BOTTICELLI4GRACE* just sold ANOTHER fake Coach. The serial number font is wrong, the inside zipper was NOT installed by Coach - in fact the inside pocket zipper is too short for the pocket and the crooks had to patch in extra pieces of leather at the ends, ALWAYS the sign of a fake Coach -  and the entire creed stamp and inside pocket are the wrong size and shape. At least this time the buyer only got shafted for 21 bucks, but that's _still_ too much
> 
> I wouldn't touch any of that seller's listings for ANY brand with a 50-foot pole.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



The ebay discussion boards are filled with threads from good sellers who get permanently restricted (read as: suspended) from ever selling again, yet this one with years of selling fakes and getting listings removed is allowed to continue. 

I wonder who she knows.


----------



## oldbaglover

How does that happen that Boticelli gets to keep listing fakes and cheating people.  Many ebay buyers are unaware of TPF and think that any bag with a creed that states it is a genuine Coach is one.  I would think Ebay would ban her from selling!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

oldbaglover said:


> How does that happen that Boticelli gets to keep listing fakes and cheating people.  Many ebay buyers are unaware of TPF and think that any bag with a creed that states it is a genuine Coach is one.  I would think Ebay would ban her from selling!


There are many people who wish it would happen and have been watching and reporting the fake listings of *botticelli4grace* for several years.


----------



## Ristay

BeenBurned said:


> There are many people who wish it would happen and have been watching and reporting the fake listings of *botticelli4grace* for several years.


Seems like eBay would do something about her.  eBay does very little to sellers that make them money.  eBay send generic emails to sellers and that is about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> There are many people who wish it would happen and have been watching and reporting the fake listings of *botticelli4grace* for several years.





Ristay said:


> Seems like eBay would do something about her.  eBay does very little to sellers that make them money.  eBay send generic emails to sellers and that is about it.


It looks like ebay might finally have taken notice. All her (current) listings were ended. It's possible she's on vacation but fingers are crossed that it's more than that.


----------



## Ristay

I noticed she does not have any current auctions listed.  My guess is that eBay finally did something about her.  Now we all have to watch for a new user name


----------



## Ristay

Ristay said:


> I noticed she does not have any current auctions listed.  My guess is that eBay finally did something about her.  Now we all have to watch for a new user name


Ooops... I just looked at her username again and if she were suspended, it would show unregistered user.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ristay said:


> I noticed she does not have any current auctions listed.  My guess is that eBay finally did something about her.  Now we all have to watch for a new user name





Ristay said:


> Ooops... I just looked at her username again and if she were suspended, it would show unregistered user.


When sellers get what ebay calls "indefinite listing restrictions," they aren't suspended as "not a registered user." They still have an account and can make purchases. They just aren't allowed to sell.


----------



## Ristay

What do you guys think of this one?  

Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Signature Handbag Purse
Listing number: 151366030196
Seller: planotxauctions
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151366030196?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sagg99

Ristay said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Signature Handbag Purse
> Listing number: 151366030196
> Seller: planotxauctions
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151366030196?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Looks authentic, the pattern on the bag is what QVC sells, must be an exclusive design that Dooney does for QVC to differentiate these bags from the Dooneys sold in the Dooney stores, and department stores.  The quality is lower for this pattern, e.g. no fobs, plain design etc.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ristay said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Signature Handbag Purse
> Listing number: 151366030196
> Seller: planotxauctions
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151366030196?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


The bag is authentic. The pattern is Donegal Crest but I don't believe that pattern is/was exclusive to QVC. What I've seen Dooney do for QVC is to put "extras" with bags for a package deal. In this case, there's a key chain and zip around wallet as part of the "ensemble."


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic. The pattern is Donegal Crest but I don't believe that pattern is/was exclusive to QVC. What I've seen Dooney do for QVC is to put "extras" with bags for a package deal. In this case, there's a key chain and zip around wallet as part of the "ensemble."


Thanks for clarifying the pattern, I couldn't quite remember what it was called


----------



## Ristay

Thank you both very much!


----------



## r2d2j2

Can you help authenticate this bag?  
Ebay Item #: 390571665481

Seller: samsassy2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aefe2a849

Comments: So I just found this bag listed on ebay, but I actually bought an identical one at a thrift store today.  It looks real to me...but I am not an expert.  There is a little tag beside the red, white and blue dooney tag that says made in China, but I found that on the Dooney website they do make some bags there now.  Is this real?


----------



## sagg99

delete


----------



## sagg99

r2d2j2 said:


> Can you help authenticate this bag?
> Ebay Item #: 390571665481
> 
> Seller: samsassy2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aefe2a849
> 
> Comments: So I just found this bag listed on ebay, but I actually bought an identical one at a thrift store today.  It looks real to me...but I am not an expert.  There is a little tag beside the red, white and blue dooney tag that says made in China, but I found that on the Dooney website they do make some bags there now.  Is this real?


The bag you show on the ebay listing looks real to me, serial numbers  that begin with H, J, K, or L are made in China, and will have a black  cloth tag saying "made in China" sewn next to the Dooney tag


----------



## BeenBurned

r2d2j2 said:


> Can you help authenticate this bag?
> Ebay Item #: 390571665481
> 
> Seller: samsassy2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aefe2a849
> 
> Comments: So I just found this bag listed on ebay, but I actually bought an identical one at a thrift store today.  It looks real to me...but I am not an expert.  There is a little tag beside the red, white and blue dooney tag that says made in China, but I found that on the Dooney website they do make some bags there now.  Is this real?


It's authentic. The style is a signature pocket zip top and it wouldn't be on the Dooney site because it's about 10 years old.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## r2d2j2

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. The style is a signature pocket zip top and it wouldn't be on the Dooney site because it's about 10 years old.


Thanks!  I am excited to have it!!!!


----------



## oldbaglover

r2d2j2 said:


> Can you help authenticate this bag?
> Ebay Item #: 390571665481
> 
> Seller: samsassy2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aefe2a849
> 
> Comments: So I just found this bag listed on ebay, but I actually bought an identical one at a thrift store today.  It looks real to me...but I am not an expert.  There is a little tag beside the red, white and blue dooney tag that says made in China, but I found that on the Dooney website they do make some bags there now.  Is this real?


Cute bag! Did you get a better buy at the thrift store?


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi, can you authenticate this one?

seller ID: aselectro19
item num. 271561683722

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3a56730a 

This one looks fake to me even with the blurry pix, Thanks


----------



## sagg99

latetotheparty said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this one?
> 
> seller ID: aselectro19
> item num. 271561683722
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3a56730a
> 
> This one looks fake to me even with the blurry pix, Thanks


A really bad fake
stitching is the wrong color
  It's not real leather
wrong color of the interior pouch
crooked stitching
wrong style of shoulder strap
missing the Dooney & Bourke inside tag
Duck on front is fake
the counterfeiters used bright yellow thread
The handles are not removable


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this one?
> 
> seller ID: aselectro19
> item num. 271561683722
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3a56730a
> 
> This one looks fake to me even with the blurry pix, Thanks





sagg99 said:


> A really bad fake
> stitching is the wrong color
> It's not real leather
> wrong color of the interior pouch
> crooked stitching
> wrong style of shoulder strap
> missing the Dooney & Bourke inside tag
> Duck on front is fake
> the counterfeiters used bright yellow thread
> The handles are not removable


Another huge obvious sign of fake in an AWL bag is when you see 2-toned leather/pleather. Authentic Dooneys will never have darker raised pebbling on a lighter background.

*ETA*: The seller,  								 	          aselectro19 also sold that fake a few days ago on July 21:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And this fake: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Another huge obvious sign of fake in an AWL bag is when you see 2-toned leather/pleather. Authentic Dooneys will never have darker raised pebbling on a lighter background.
> 
> *ETA*: The seller,                                                 aselectro19 also sold that fake a few days ago on July 21:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-VINTAGE-IVY-GREEN-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-HANDBAG-TAN-SATCHEL-PURSE-/281390611072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41842ffa80&nma=true&si=DzoSzdwE0dTMqozoJ3zWvLJ65gU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> And this fake:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


this is her response to my question about the tag inside the bag
This  bag does not have a label inside. Some of the older bags don't. I  emailed photos to D&B to make sure it was authentic. They said it is  the Classic Satchel from their All Weather Leather Collection.  The  style number was R29.


*- aselectro19
I don't know if Dooney will verify if a bag was authentic, maybe if you bring it to the store, but never from emailed photos
*


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> this is her response to my question about the tag inside the bag
> This  bag does not have a label inside. Some of the older bags don't. I  emailed photos to D&B to make sure it was authentic. They said it is  the Classic Satchel from their All Weather Leather Collection.  The  style number was R29.
> 
> 
> *- aselectro19
> I don't know if Dooney will verify if a bag was authentic, maybe if you bring it to the store, but never from emailed photos
> *


I do believe that Dooney will tell a customer whether a style is made if the customer describes it but there's no way for them to authenticate an item based on a description. Pictures are a must and the pictures of seller *aselectro19* 's prove that the bag is fake.

(Apparently, ebay knew it was fake too as the listing has been removed.)

ETA: Let me also add that Dooney's phone service has been known to deem authentic items as fake and fakes as authentic. I had a buyer who was told by Dooney that a wallet wasn't made in a certain color and that the wallet must be fake. I'd bought the wallet at Marshall's, a matching (same color) bag at another discounter and the items were absolutely authentic and made in the colors I sold. 

After calling and working my way up the food chain, I got a supervisor who informed me that their help staff would be retrained.


----------



## latetotheparty

sagg99 said:


> A really bad fake
> stitching is the wrong color
> It's not real leather
> wrong color of the interior pouch
> crooked stitching
> wrong style of shoulder strap
> missing the Dooney & Bourke inside tag
> Duck on front is fake
> the counterfeiters used bright yellow thread
> The handles are not removable


Thanks to both of you ladies for the authentication


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 
Could someone please authenticate this Dooney for me? I'm no expert by any means, but this bag doesn't look right to me. 

Thanks!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Leather Satchel Bag - Black Leather
Listing number: 221503208851
Seller: jimhamm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33929ebd93


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please authenticate this Dooney for me? I'm no expert by any means, but this bag doesn't look right to me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Leather Satchel Bag - Black Leather
> Listing number: 221503208851
> Seller: jimhamm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33929ebd93


That listing shows an authentic bag.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> That listing shows an authentic bag.


Wow. Thanks BB. I would have sworn it was fake.


----------



## sagg99

I brought this on ebay thinking it was a vintage bag, but now I think i was burned.  Can someone kindly tell me if this is authentic? thanks this is the auction
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-AWL-Satchel-Taupe-and-British-Tan-Simply-Classic-Handbags-/271553931478?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=8lt6goKktjEGClB9MU7BRRwp%252FMA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
item #
271553931478
       greatgrand2007
there is a tag on the reverse of the inside flip
R718 TP
SMALL VINTAGE TOTE 
15519481
made in USA
I'm trying to figure out how to post the photos
the duck fob there is no space between the duck's bill and body 
the rivets don't have Dooney & Bourke on the reverse
the inside rivets have Dooney & Bourke
the zipper is YKK
the pocket in front appears to be sewn on, but I can't tell if the duck is sewn onto the leather 
the feet appear to be correct
the tag inside has serial # A7 216119 with Made In USA


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I brought this on ebay thinking it was a vintage bag, but now I think i was burned.  Can someone kindly tell me if this is authentic? thanks this is the auction
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-AWL-Satchel-Taupe-and-British-Tan-Simply-Classic-Handbags-/271553931478?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=8lt6goKktjEGClB9MU7BRRwp%252FMA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> item #
> 271553931478
> greatgrand2007
> there is a tag on the reverse of the inside flip
> R718 TP
> SMALL VINTAGE TOTE
> 15519481
> made in USA
> I'm trying to figure out how to post the photos
> the duck fob there is no space between the duck's bill and body
> the rivets don't have Dooney & Bourke on the reverse
> the inside rivets have Dooney & Bourke
> the zipper is YKK
> the pocket in front appears to be sewn on, but I can't tell if the duck is sewn onto the leather
> the feet appear to be correct
> the tag inside has serial # A7 216119 with Made In USA


Why do you think it's fake? 

It's absolutely authentic and the tag and label are original to the bag. As shown on the label, it's style R718, the color is taupe and the style is called a small vintage tote.

We aren't supposed to comment on price because there are so many variables but you got a fantastic bargain on a bag in as good condition as it appears to be.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Why do you think it's fake?
> 
> It's absolutely authentic and the tag and label are original to the bag. As shown on the label, it's style R718, the color is taupe and the style is called a small vintage tote.
> 
> We aren't supposed to comment on price because there are so many variables but you got a fantastic bargain on a bag in as good condition as it appears to be.


Thank you for letting me know. I was worried because of the price, and the bag appeared to have never been used, she said it had been in storage.   After looking at some of my older bags, they don't have Dooney & Bourke on the reverse of the rivets either, and I had never seen YKK zippers on Dooneys only riri, Dooney & Bourke, or a leather pull.  Thanks I'm


----------



## graceshen

Hi Dear Expert

Could you help to authenticate this bag

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke "all weather leather" handbag
Listing number: 281394565087
Seller:  reich-juli 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you very much


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

graceshen said:


> Hi Dear Expert
> 
> Could you help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke "all weather leather" handbag
> Listing number: 281394565087
> Seller:  reich-juli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


Authentic Norfolk.


----------



## graceshen

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Norfolk.


Thank you. I was so worried since the seller didnot show the inside tag. Is all the D&B bag has the inside tag "Dooney and Bourke made in US" and the back of the tag there is usually a string of number? sorry for the basic question, I am really new with D&B bag.


----------



## graceshen

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Norfolk.


And does this logo appear ok to you?


----------



## MEGM

From the site 'Thredup'
Item Name: Nylon Barrel Bag
 Link (if available):  http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2794855
 Then attach any photos 

assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/9162104/original.jpg


assets-thredup.insnw.net/assets/9162069/original.jpg


Thank you!


----------



## sagg99

I've noticed that a lot of the green and tan bags are fake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321476362069?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D321476362069%26_rdc%3D1
 darasfinds

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney-...05&prg=10073&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=321476362069&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161382530564?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D161382530564%26_rdc%3D1
bayleekins
this one even has a tag inside


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the green and tan bags are fake
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32147636206...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=321476362069&_rdc=1
> darasfinds
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney-...05&prg=10073&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=321476362069&rt=nc


Both listings are fake. 

The first listing is from *darasfinds*

The second listing is from  *orlandobaba123*

In fact, according to my records, *darasfinds* had a fake Coach bag removed in March.* 

Feel free to report both of the above.
*


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16138253056...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161382530564&_rdc=1
> bayleekins
> this one even has a tag inside


This one is authentic.


----------



## sagg99

121396800256
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c43d02b00
I hate having to report the salvation army...but a fake is a fake
salvationarmystore

or am I wrong?  beginning to doubt myself


----------



## sagg99

blip


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> This one is authentic.


 
wow, I would have guessed fake, because of the inside...thanks for enlightening me
can you tell me what style? thanks


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-and-...=100222&prg=10221&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=121396800256#
harleyd77shauna


----------



## oldbaglover

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161382530564?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D161382530564%26_rdc%3D1
> bayleekins
> this one even has a tag inside


I'm not sure this is fake as I have a white one trimmed in tan. Mine is called a Plaza bag


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> 121396800256
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c43d02b00
> I hate having to report the salvation army...but a fake is a fake
> salvationarmystore
> 
> or am I wrong?  beginning to doubt myself


I don't believe that's fake. WHy do you think it's fake?


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-and-...=100222&prg=10221&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=121396800256#
> harleyd77shauna


Fake.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> wow, I would have guessed fake, because of the inside...thanks for enlightening me
> can you tell me what style? thanks





oldbaglover said:


> I'm not sure this is fake as I have a white one trimmed in tan. Mine is called a Plaza bag


Yup, it's a plaza bag. Thanks for coming up with the style name, OBL.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe that's fake. WHy do you think it's fake?


The duck fob looks weird
the way the leather is sewn on the bottom of the bag
the metal closure on the front has screws on the underside
I just haven't seen a cavalry like this before
this picture http://www.ebay.com/itm/121396800256?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D121396800256%26_rdc%3D1
photos # 2 and # 6 I admit everything else looks fine except the bottom of the bag is missing the feet...this is probably a later style cavalry


----------



## sagg99

sagg99 said:


> The duck fob looks weird
> the way the leather is sewn on the bottom of the bag
> the metal closure on the front has screws on the underside
> I just haven't seen a cavalry like this before
> this picture http://www.ebay.com/itm/121396800256?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D121396800256%26_rdc%3D1
> photos # 2 and # 6 I admit everything else looks fine except the bottom of the bag is missing the feet...this is probably a later style cavalry


the black pebbled leather looks fake to me also
the seller didn't post a picture of the tag inside, something most sellers provide to indicate the bag is genuine.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> The duck fob looks weird
> the way the leather is sewn on the bottom of the bag
> the metal closure on the front has screws on the underside
> I just haven't seen a cavalry like this before
> this picture http://www.ebay.com/itm/12139680025...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121396800256&_rdc=1
> photos # 2 and # 6 I admit everything else looks fine except the bottom of the bag is missing the feet...this is probably a later style cavalry


When I saw it, I did question it --- for about 15 seconds. There were details that the fakers had never gotten right and this bag had them (seemingly) right.

The fob is definitely fake but you can't authenticate based on something that's removable. You'll often see fake fobs on genuine bags when the original might have been lost or real fobs on fakes.

I have posted some side-by-sides and there are notable differences and after further research, I AM convinced that you are correct and the bag is fake. 

Seller:  salvationarmystore 

What caught my eye was: 


 what appeared to be 2-toned pebbling
the font on the front is different
the feet are missing
The hardware on the front is different
This fake can be reported!


----------



## oldbaglover

BB, thank you for all you do for the Dooney (and Coach) forum.  Those AWL styles are often hard to authenticate.


----------



## BeenBurned

oldbaglover said:


> BB, thank you for all you do for the Dooney (and Coach) forum.  Those AWL styles are often hard to authenticate.


You're welcome. 

The fake Dooney from above is one of the closest fakes I've seen in a long time. Although it's definitely fake and I was wrong when I first looked at it, some of those differences should have been obvious! 

Please report because that bag would fool a lot of people.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The fake Dooney from above is one of the closest fakes I've seen in a long time. Although it's definitely fake and I was wrong when I first looked at it, some of those differences should have been obvious!
> 
> Please report because that bag would fool a lot of people.



The auction has been removed


----------



## bigal

Hi there picked up this little cutie today.   Please authenticate and if you know any other info it would be greatly appreciated!   Thank you so much!  Boy I need to redo my manicure. .. ugh!


----------



## BeenBurned

bigal said:


> Hi there picked up this little cutie today.   Please authenticate and if you know any other info it would be greatly appreciated!   Thank you so much!  Boy I need to redo my manicure. .. ugh!


It's a barrel bag from either Nile or Bayou collection (from about 10 years ago). Both were croc-embossed leather and I'm not sure of what the difference was between Nile and Bayou.


----------



## bigal

BeenBurned said:


> It's a barrel bag from either Nile or Bayou collection (from about 10 years ago). Both were croc-embossed leather and I'm not sure of what the difference was between Nile and Bayou.



Nice!   Thank you.   The leather is really nice.   Going to clean her up and enjoy her!


----------



## mbry

I just listed this DB bag for sale. All of the indicators say that it is an authentic DB bag but I have no idea how to describe it or even where to find similar bags that have recently sold. Can anyone help me to identify this DB bag? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191276149920


----------



## BeenBurned

mbry said:


> I just listed this DB bag for sale. All of the indicators say that it is an authentic DB bag but I have no idea how to describe it or even where to find similar bags that have recently sold. Can anyone help me to identify this DB bag? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191276149920


Welcome to TPF. Just so you know, members aren't allowed to authenticate or post their own listings because it can be interpreted as advertising.

Your Dooney is authentic though I don't know the official style name. I'd call it a small flap shoulder bag (assuming it fits on your shoulder). Use key words that buyers might use to search.

May I offer some unsolicited advice? Although you didn't ask for it, it can be helpful to the health of your ebay account and reputation.

1. Sellers are responsible for knowing items are authentic before listing them. If you cannot or having confirmed authenticity, the item can't be listed.
2. Online guides are usually inaccurate, outdated, obsolete or incomplete. They can't be trusted to get valid information

in fact, I looked at that link you mentioned and it's full of misinformation and shouldn't be used at all! NOT all dooneys have engraved rivets. NOT all dooneys have "solid brass" on buckles, Dooneys are made in countries other than the 4 mentioned in the "authenticity guide," one of which I can think of being Costa Rica.

3. Although I'm not expert in Gucci, I recommend that you might want to have your Gucci watch authenticated by someone who knows the brand. I've never seen a Gucci watch with a blank back of the case/watch head. Additionally, the font on the front of the face doesn't look right.

The ebay discussion boards and TPF have fashion and accessories discussions where you can verify your items before listing them. (On TPF, do not mention that they're being sold; simply post pictures for authentication.)

For more expensive brands, including Gucci and LV, you might consider a professional authentication from Authenticate4U. Their authentications are accepted in cases of disputes and listings they've authenticated give buyers the peace of mind of knowing they're getting the real deal.


----------



## sagg99

Anyone know the styles posted, and are they authentic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12139916394...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121399163942&_rdc=1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12139915130...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121399151304&_rdc=1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12139850144...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121398501443&_rdc=1

seller:salvationarmystore

thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Anyone know the styles posted, and are they authentic
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12139916394...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121399163942&_rdc=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12139915130...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121399151304&_rdc=1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12139850144...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121398501443&_rdc=1
> 
> seller:salvationarmystore
> 
> thanks



Those three are all good.


----------



## mbry

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF. Just so you know, members aren't allowed to authenticate or post their own listings because it can be interpreted as advertising.
> 
> Your Dooney is authentic though I don't know the official style name. I'd call it a small flap shoulder bag (assuming it fits on your shoulder). Use key words that buyers might use to search.
> 
> May I offer some unsolicited advice? Although you didn't ask for it, it can be helpful to the health of your ebay account and reputation.
> 
> 1. Sellers are responsible for knowing items are authentic before listing them. If you cannot or having confirmed authenticity, the item can't be listed.
> 2. Online guides are usually inaccurate, outdated, obsolete or incomplete. They can't be trusted to get valid information
> 
> in fact, I looked at that link you mentioned and it's full of misinformation and shouldn't be used at all! NOT all dooneys have engraved rivets. NOT all dooneys have "solid brass" on buckles, Dooneys are made in countries other than the 4 mentioned in the "authenticity guide," one of which I can think of being Costa Rica.
> 
> 3. Although I'm not expert in Gucci, I recommend that you might want to have your Gucci watch authenticated by someone who knows the brand. I've never seen a Gucci watch with a blank back of the case/watch head. Additionally, the font on the front of the face doesn't look right.
> 
> The ebay discussion boards and TPF have fashion and accessories discussions where you can verify your items before listing them. (On TPF, do not mention that they're being sold; simply post pictures for authentication.)
> 
> For more expensive brands, including Gucci and LV, you might consider a professional authentication from Authenticate4U. Their authentications are accepted in cases of disputes and listings they've authenticated give buyers the peace of mind of knowing they're getting the real deal.


Thanks for your help and advice. I'm newish to selling things... after having a few recent bad experiences in trying to sell other items only to find out they were "worthless" I'm taking matters into my own hands and learning a lot. I really appreciate your comments AND advice!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## MEGM

From the site Thredup.


http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2931764


http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Totes/Dooney-Bourke/-/2924481


http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2870633


http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2930735




I am looking to give maybe 2 of these as gifts, so I wanted to make sure they are authentic. I really appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGM said:


> From the site Thredup.
> 
> 
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2931764
> 
> 
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Totes/Dooney-Bourke/-/2924481
> 
> 
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2870633
> 
> 
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2930735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to give maybe 2 of these as gifts, so I wanted to make sure they are authentic. I really appreciate it!


Does Thredup take its own pictures of items for the site? I find it strange that all the listings have the same angles and same mannequin. 

If they do their own pics (rather than the sellers), they need to make more pictures and more angles available in order for their listings to be authenticated. 

With just 3 pictures, they aren't able to show the crucial details that listings need to show, i.e. (depending on brand), hardware, feet, linings, serial numbers, date codes, stitching, etc.

Note that there aren't any red flags in any of those 4 listings, but I personally wouldn't recommend buying from a site that doesn't show enough pictures for buyers to do their research and also from a site that (supposedly?) does its own authenticating and "inspecting."


----------



## MEGM

BeenBurned said:


> Does Thredup take its own pictures of items for the site? I find it strange that all the listings have the same angles and same mannequin.
> 
> If they do their own pics (rather than the sellers), they need to make more pictures and more angles available in order for their listings to be authenticated.
> 
> With just 3 pictures, they aren't able to show the crucial details that listings need to show, i.e. (depending on brand), hardware, feet, linings, serial numbers, date codes, stitching, etc.
> 
> Note that there aren't any red flags in any of those 4 listings, but I personally wouldn't recommend buying from a site that doesn't show enough pictures for buyers to do their research and also from a site that (supposedly?) does its own authenticating and "inspecting."


Ok, thanks for the input. I think they do take all of the pictures. People send their things in, and they either pay for them upfront or consign them. I hate that they don't take more pictures, especially of the 'tiny stains' etc that they sometimes mention. Also, their bags are all marked as 'final sale'. I have emailed them asking how they are able to authenticate their bags, but I haven't heard back. Do you know if I happened to get a fake bag under a 'no return' policy, if I could argue for a return and even get my credit card company to back me? I have no experience here. Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGM said:


> Ok, thanks for the input. I think they do take all of the pictures. People send their things in, and they either pay for them upfront or consign them. I hate that they don't take more pictures, especially of the 'tiny stains' etc that they sometimes mention. Also, their bags are all marked as 'final sale'. I have emailed them asking how they are able to authenticate their bags, but I haven't heard back. Do you know if I happened to get a fake bag under a 'no return' policy, if I could argue for a return and even get my credit card company to back me? I have no experience here. Thanks again!


It's illegal to sell fakes, whether sellers know and admit it's fake, claim not to know whether genuine or not, or if they outright lie. 

The problem with sites like this (as has been seen on other sites that use their own "experts" - specifically, Vestiare Collective) is that they are often wrong. And many of the fakes are so obvious that a novice would recognize them as such. 

So yes, you would have an absolutely legitimate case and if they refused to honor the return, your c.c. company would protect you.


----------



## MEGM

Ok, I sincerely appreciate your help. I have been trying to do my own sleuthing, but I am no expert, and like you said, they don't give enough details/pictures for even you guys to authenticate. I hate that some of their prices are so reasonable--it makes it hard to resist looking at their bags! 
I am curious to read their reply to my inquiry. I also asked if a return might be permitted if I was certain a bag was fake. It would be much easier if I didn't have to go to the extreme of filing a dispute with my c.c.


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGM said:


> Ok, I sincerely appreciate your help. I have been trying to do my own sleuthing, but I am no expert, and like you said, they don't give enough details/pictures for even you guys to authenticate. I hate that some of their prices are so reasonable--it makes it hard to resist looking at their bags!
> I am curious to read their reply to my inquiry. I also asked if a return might be permitted if I was certain a bag was fake. It would be much easier if I didn't have to go to the extreme of filing a dispute with my c.c.


Just so you know, I don't see any problems with any. I just don't like that there are so few pictures to prove authenticity as well as to show condition.


----------



## angelacolumbia

Found this today at Goodwill.  Don't know what style this is or if it's authentic.
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db7_zps651c4b96.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db5_zpsf6b13e4c.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db6_zpsec58ab28.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db4_zpsb8c5a473.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db1_zps632666c4.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db2_zps734fdda2.jpg
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db3_zps75211491.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

angelacolumbia said:


> Found this today at Goodwill.  Don't know what style this is or if it's authentic.
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db7_zps651c4b96.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db5_zpsf6b13e4c.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db6_zpsec58ab28.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db4_zpsb8c5a473.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db1_zps632666c4.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db2_zps734fdda2.jpg
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j355/angelakelly25/db3_zps75211491.jpg


It's an authentic vintage tote.

The small vintage tote is about 11.25" x 8" h x 4.25" deep. (Not sure of the measurememts of yours.) The style number for the small is R718.


----------



## angelacolumbia

Thank you! Yes, that seems to be the measurements on this! Off to figure out how to rehab this baby.


----------



## sagg99

https://www.etsy.com/listing/187943626/two-vintage-dooney-bourke-purses-norfolk?ref=favs_view_18

I don't normally look at Etsy for Dooneys because Etsy won't protect buyers from fake items, but I was just curious about the Norfolk in this listing, it appears to be fake.  The stitching on the very bottom of the bag seems unusual for Dooney, and the feet on the bottom appear to be different from other Norfolk Dooneys.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> It's a barrel bag from either Nile or Bayou collection (from about 10 years ago). Both were croc-embossed leather and I'm not sure of what the difference was between Nile and Bayou.


I'm guessing the Nile was crocodile embossed, and the Bayou alligator embossed, but you would probably have to be an expert to tell the difference


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3ab38a29
seller emoreno6477


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/187943626/two-vintage-dooney-bourke-purses-norfolk?ref=favs_view_18
> 
> I don't normally look at Etsy for Dooneys because Etsy won't protect buyers from fake items, but I was just curious about the Norfolk in this listing, it appears to be fake.  The stitching on the very bottom of the bag seems unusual for Dooney, and the feet on the bottom appear to be different from other Norfolk Dooneys.


The Norfolk wannabe is fake and the other bag, although lacking definitive pictures seems okay but isn't vintage (as required by Etsy). And you are correct. Etsy needs to be a lot more proactive in keeping its site and its members safe.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I'm guessing the Nile was crocodile embossed, and the Bayou alligator embossed, but you would probably have to be an expert to tell the difference



LOL! To me, crocodiles and alligators look alike! I can't tell the difference.

From what I think I figured out regarding the Dooney bags, the Nile pattern is a more square and geometric pattern whereas the Bayou pattern is rounder and less severe (if that makes sense). 



sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3ab38a29
> seller emoreno6477



Yuck! Fake!


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! To me, crocodiles and alligators look alike! I can't tell the difference.
> 
> From what I think I figured out regarding the Dooney bags, the Nile pattern is a more square and geometric pattern whereas the Bayou pattern is rounder and less severe (if that makes sense).
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck! Fake!


I believe you are correct, I have a vintage 1950's alligator bag, and the pattern has a circle pattern, with rounded off squares.  I guess they used the names Nile and Bayou because alligators are in Louisiana's Bayous, and crocodiles are associated with Egypt and the Nile. Much more sophisticated I guess.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40073598551...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=400735985515&_rdc=1
02blessing : seller


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/40073598551...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=400735985515&_rdc=1
> 02blessing : seller


Fake. Report away!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...568?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233eec0cf8
katski1: seller


----------



## bigal

BeenBurned said:


> It's a barrel bag from either Nile or Bayou collection (from about 10 years ago). Both were croc-embossed leather and I'm not sure of what the difference was between Nile and Bayou.











sagg99 said:


> I believe you are correct, I have a vintage 1950's alligator bag, and the pattern has a circle pattern, with rounded off squares.  I guess they used the names Nile and Bayou because alligators are in Louisiana's Bayous, and crocodiles are associated with Egypt and the Nile. Much more sophisticated I guess.



So,  are we thinking my barrel bag is probably a Nile as the pattern is more square?


----------



## hawaawah

latetotheparty said:


> Does this purse look authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db6ddcb7
> 
> ebay seller: hawaawah
> item num: 171185134775   the stitching looks pretty crooked in places


Is it possible to delete this posting? It was a honest mistake, I am a top rated seller with over 600+ feedback and when you Google my eBay name this comes up as one of the first results. Leaving the seller's name is slandering their image. It was a mistake, one bad listing. I do not sell fakes, and I never have. Please delete this, you can check my other listings I am not a seller of dishonesty. In all reality I am a college girl trying to make a little bit of cash for gas and textbooks.


----------



## wrecking_silver

So I'm about 100% positive this is fake. But I'm only a novice who does a ridiculous amount of research. The feet are wrong. Also the interior pocket is wrong and the bag itself just looks cheap. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231301529870


----------



## BeenBurned

wrecking_silver said:


> So I'm about 100% positive this is fake. But I'm only a novice who does a ridiculous amount of research. The feet are wrong. Also the interior pocket is wrong and the bag itself just looks cheap. What do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231301529870


Seller cledwa001 

You are correct. It's a fake wannabe Norfolk.


----------



## sagg99

bigal said:


> So,  are we thinking my barrel bag is probably a Nile as the pattern is more square?


  Hard to say what pattern, I saw this on ebay and it looks similar to your bag, and it's the Bayou line
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-Bourke-Bayou-bag-Retail-285-00-Lavender-color-/221159636304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e243d50 
 and this listing is from the Nile collection
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-DOO...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad928b686
either way you have a very nice bag 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e243d50


----------



## BeenBurned

bigal said:


> So,  are we thinking my barrel bag is probably a Nile as the pattern is more square?





sagg99 said:


> Hard to say what pattern, I saw this on ebay and it looks similar to your bag, and it's the Bayou line
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-Bourke-Bayou-bag-Retail-285-00-Lavender-color-/221159636304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337e243d50
> and this listing is from the Nile collection
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-NWT-DOO...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad928b686
> either way you have a very nice bag


I agree it's hard to say. Here are pictures that i have in my files which, as shown on the tags are Nile. On both, the sides are a rounded pattern and the front is squarer.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hawaawah said:


> Is it possible to delete this posting? It was a honest mistake, I am a top rated seller with over 600+ feedback and when you Google my eBay name this comes up as one of the first results. Leaving the seller's name is slandering their image. It was a mistake, one bad listing. I do not sell fakes, and I never have. Please delete this, you can check my other listings I am not a seller of dishonesty. In all reality I am a college girl trying to make a little bit of cash for gas and textbooks.



It's only slandering if the information is false.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Does this purse look authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...775?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27db6ddcb7
> 
> ebay seller: hawaawah
> item num: 171185134775   the stitching looks pretty crooked in places





brainstorm said:


> Nope, fake.





BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ Yup!





hawaawah said:


> Is it possible to delete this posting? It was a honest mistake, I am a top rated seller with over 600+ feedback and when you Google my eBay name this comes up as one of the first results. Leaving the seller's name is slandering their image. It was a mistake, one bad listing. I do not sell fakes, and I never have. Please delete this, you can check my other listings I am not a seller of dishonesty. In all reality I am a college girl trying to make a little bit of cash for gas and textbooks.





Gilmoregirl said:


> It's only slandering if the information is false.


We don't have the ability to remove posts and TPF doesn't remove them either when there's no valid reason, i.e., they're accurate and/or informative.

However, resurrecting a 9-month old post is bumping your own mistake back to the top. The important thing is that you've learned from the mistake and in the future, any further listings for designer items should be authenticated before they're listed.


----------



## englisherry

Looking for an authentication, I can't find any similar. I'm guessing that's calf fur.












And links to the rest of the photos

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6896.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6897.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6898.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6899.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6900.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6901.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6902.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6903.jpg


----------



## englisherry

And the second bag. I'm even less sure about this one. Excuse the nastiness of the inside, I want to make sure it's worth cleaning before I spend the time.  











And links to the rest of the photos

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6906.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6907.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6908.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6909.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6910.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

englisherry said:


> Looking for an authentication, I can't find any similar. I'm guessing that's calf fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And links to the rest of the photos
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6896.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6897.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6898.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6899.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6900.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6901.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6902.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6903.jpg



It's authentic.

ETA: Although I'm not an LV expert, I do recognize obvious fakes. This one is fake. You don't need to post it on the ATLV thread:


----------



## BeenBurned

englisherry said:


> And the second bag. I'm even less sure about this one. Excuse the nastiness of the inside, I want to make sure it's worth cleaning before I spend the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And links to the rest of the photos
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6906.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6907.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6908.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6909.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/roissy0/purses/100_6910.jpg



It's authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## englisherry

Thanks so much BeenBurned this makes me very very happy. The cleaning may take awhile though. LOL And thank you for the LV too, I just finished posting it there.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sagg99

For some reason, I think I've seen this same fake Dooney before, and here it is again  listing #
271571371409
   	Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
 seller: aselectro19
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-VINTAGE-IVY-GREEN-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-PEBBLED-TAN-SATCHEL-PURSE/271571371409?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D23490%26meid%3D2854f06cded04a988988c8e4d0ba621d%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D10073%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D281413455493&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

yep, I reported this same bag on July 29, 2014 how do people live with themselves cheating others? smh
Originally Posted by *latetotheparty*                               Hi, can you authenticate this one?

seller ID: aselectro19
item num. 271561683722

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURK...item3f3a56730a 

This one looks fake to me even with the blurry pix, Thanks


----------



## sagg99

Anybody can type this response, all you need is a computer, keyboard and email address!  And if Dooney CS did respond shame on them
*Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody Satchel Bag*

I contacted D&B's customer service to guarantee that it is 100% Authentic.

Here is the email I got back from them:


​


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> yep, I reported this same bag on July 29, 2014 how do people live with themselves cheating others? smh
> Originally Posted by *latetotheparty*                               Hi, can you authenticate this one?
> 
> seller ID: aselectro19
> item num. 271561683722
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURK...item3f3a56730a
> 
> This one looks fake to me even with the blurry pix, Thanks





sagg99 said:


> Anybody can type this response, all you need is a computer, keyboard and email address!  And if Dooney CS did respond shame on them
> *Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody Satchel Bag*
> 
> I contacted D&B's customer service to guarantee that it is 100% Authentic.
> 
> Here is the email I got back from them:
> 
> 
> ​


Whether that's a forged email or not is irrelevant. Dooney clearly didn't see the pictures of the bag in question or their response would have been different. 

Additionally, the seller, *aselectro19* had another fake removed on July 29. The listing isn't viewable but the gallery picture still shows in her completed/sold listings:


----------



## sagg99

sagg99 said:


> Anybody can type this response, all you need is a computer, keyboard and email address!  And if Dooney CS did respond shame on them
> *Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody Satchel Bag*
> 
> I contacted D&B's customer service to guarantee that it is 100% Authentic.
> 
> Here is the email I got back from them:
> 
> 
> ​


I mentioned the email, not because I believed it was real, but so many buyers do, if they didn't she wouldn't have so many bidding on her auctions.  I don't review an item because a seller puts their own authentication up, I go buy the photos that are given.


----------



## oldbaglover

englisherry said:


> Thanks so much BeenBurned this makes me very very happy. The cleaning may take awhile though. LOL And thank you for the LV too, I just finished posting it there.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I bet you can dunk that bag in a warm bath to clean it. The ink stains may go away or become lighter if you use hairspray and rubbing alcohol.


----------



## MEGM

From the site Thredup
http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2794855


I posted this bag before, but I would like to have the inside and other details looked at, if possible. Also, is this just called a nylon barrel bag? Thank you again.


http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGM said:


> From the site Thredup
> http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2794855
> 
> 
> I posted this bag before, but I would like to have the inside and other details looked at, if possible. Also, is this just called a nylon barrel bag? Thank you again.
> 
> 
> http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?view=recent&page=1


It's authentic.


----------



## MEGM

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Yay! Thank you. I ended up buying the cowboy boot print satchel, so I will post it when it arrives. I am so relieved that this one is authentic.


----------



## rraaaarrl

Good morning 

I have what I believe to be a vintage satchel, that I thrifted yesterday. Please take a look...

*Model:* AWL Vintage Satchel #R729, different colors than this one, otherwise it looks just like it. Measurements match up as well.
*Seller:* Saver's
*Notes:* Missing the shoulder strap.

Front:





Back:





Side:





Inside:





Bottom:





Tag:





Serial Number:





TIA!!


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> Good morning
> 
> I have what I believe to be a vintage satchel, that I thrifted yesterday. Please take a look...
> 
> *Model:* AWL Vintage Satchel #R729, different colors than this one, otherwise it looks just like it. Measurements match up as well.
> *Seller:* Saver's
> *Notes:* Missing the shoulder strap.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


Authentic and looks to be in great condition! Nice find.


----------



## rraaaarrl

Thanks, BB!


----------



## rraaaarrl

Here's another bag I scored thrifting sometime last month, but I've been too busy at work lately to post pics. 

*Model:* It looks like an Over & Under bag, but I've never seen one like this one.
*Seller:* Goodwill
*Notes:* It comes with the old style duckless fob, and also has a large cloth tag sewn on the inside pocket rather than the smaller red white and blue tag. There's no serial number -- I assume this was made before Dooneys came with those. The leather is not AWL but very thick. Bag is unlined.

Here's the pics:

Front:





Back:





Open:





Inside:





Side, buckle detail





Label:





Inside the front brass loop:





Bottom:





TIA!!


----------



## BeenBurned

rraaaarrl said:


> Here's another bag I scored thrifting sometime last month, but I've been too busy at work lately to post pics.
> 
> *Model:* It looks like an Over & Under bag, but I've never seen one like this one.
> *Seller:* Goodwill
> *Notes:* It comes with the old style duckless fob, and also has a large cloth tag sewn on the inside pocket rather than the smaller red white and blue tag. There's no serial number -- I assume this was made before Dooneys came with those. The leather is not AWL but very thick. Bag is unlined.
> 
> Here's the pics:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side, buckle detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Label:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front brass loop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


I've never seen that style but I don't see anything that indicates it's not authentic. 

Nice find!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## rraaaarrl

Thanks again, BB!   I have to see what more I can find out about the style.

This is the closest I could get to finding my bag.


----------



## sawlover

Is this Dooney and Bourke real? I am kinda familiar with the AWL lines, but not the newer or more contemporary Dooney and Bourke's and I would love to have help authenticating this purse. This bag in the listing looks exactly like the purse i found in a thrift store, so I am using these pictures. On the bag i found at the thrift store, the zipper said riri on it. The serial number in the bag i found is h3 081532

Item: Dooney and Bourke Cloth and Leather Trim Brown Signature Letters Original Tag H3
Listing number:400291388589
Seller: doxies5 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Dooney and BourkeHobo PurseLeather Trim with Canvas Body
It has the White Cloth Tag Reading Dooney and Bourke and on the
Other Side the Product Number is:
H3 00685
It is in Good Condition, Although there is a Slight Notice of use.  Not Dirty, but Not as it came from the factory, See Pictures Please
there is a cell Phone Holder and a Strip of Leather with a Clasp to Hold your Keys

Really a Cute Purse!!


FRONT






BACK


----------



## BeenBurned

sawlover said:


> Is this Dooney and Bourke real? I am kinda familiar with the AWL lines, but not the newer or more contemporary Dooney and Bourke's and I would love to have help authenticating this purse. This bag in the listing looks exactly like the purse i found in a thrift store, so I am using these pictures. On the bag i found at the thrift store, the zipper said riri on it. The serial number in the bag i found is h3 081532
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Cloth and Leather Trim Brown Signature Letters Original Tag H3
> Listing number:400291388589
> Seller: doxies5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Dooney and BourkeHobo PurseLeather Trim with Canvas Body
> It has the White Cloth Tag Reading Dooney and Bourke and on the
> Other Side the Product Number is:
> H3 00685
> It is in Good Condition, Although there is a Slight Notice of use.  Not Dirty, but Not as it came from the factory, See Pictures Please
> there is a cell Phone Holder and a Strip of Leather with a Clasp to Hold your Keys
> 
> Really a Cute Purse!!
> 
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK


It's authentic.


----------



## sawlover

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks for authenticating and for the quick reply!


----------



## MEGM

From the site Thredup. 
http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Dooney-Bourke/-/2931764
http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?sort=3&page=1


Thanks!


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen that style but I don't see anything that indicates it's not authentic.
> 
> Nice find!



I have one of those in slightly different fabric. It has the old style hang tag. It 'feels' authentic. 
http://www.pbase.com/dentontay/image/151461321
http://www.pbase.com/dentontay/image/151461325
http://www.pbase.com/dentontay/image/151461326


----------



## lonesomeoctober

171410212484


http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Dooney...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e8d84684

http://www.ebay.com/usr/atomicantiquesandboutique

never seen one like this....thoughts?
thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> 171410212484
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Dooney...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e8d84684
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/atomicantiquesandboutique
> 
> never seen one like this....thoughts?
> thank you


Although I'm not familiar with the style, all the details are that of an authentic Dooney. It's a cute bag!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

thank you bb!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> thank you bb!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15131705721...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151317057216&_rdc=1
seller flashtastic


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14138165720...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=141381657202&_rdc=1
seller orates2006


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151317057216?ru=http%3a%2f%2fwww.ebay.com%2fsch%2fi.html%3f_from%3dr40%26_sacat%3d0%26_nkw%3d151317057216%26_rdc%3d1
> seller flashtastic



Correction: Seller ID is *flashstastic*
fake!


sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14138165720...l?_from=r40&_sacat=0&_nkw=141381657202&_rdc=1
> seller orates2006


fake!

ETA: I don't recommend *orates2006*. This seller seems clearly aware of the carp she sells. She has another listing for a Dooney (authentic) bag that includes a fake "free" wallet: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-VINTAG...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e90940213


----------



## regiftgal

Hi I found this great little card case and was hoping someone could give it their opinion. Thx so much!


Item Name: Dooney and Bourke business card case. Black pebble leather. No marks or tags inside.

 Photos:








































THX again  Have a great weekend.


----------



## BeenBurned

regiftgal said:


> Hi I found this great little card case and was hoping someone could give it their opinion. Thx so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Dooney and Bourke business card case. Black pebble leather. No marks or tags inside.
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THX again  Have a great weekend.


It's authentic. Originally, there was a keyring through the loop on top.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## regiftgal

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Originally, there was a keyring through the loop on top.



I knew it must be missing something, but I thx you so much BB. Its perfect for cards and I love it! THX  Goodnight


----------



## BeenBurned

regiftgal said:


> I knew it must be missing something, but I thx you so much BB. Its perfect for cards and I love it! THX  Goodnight


You're welcome. Nice find.


----------



## sagg99

271569957178
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27156995717...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271569957178&_rdc=1
seller  myfairlady20102010


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> 271569957178
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27156995717...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271569957178&_rdc=1
> seller  myfairlady20102010


fake.


----------



## ekhfashions

Hi, I would appreciate any help with authenticating this bag please. Like so many others, I'm still learning Dooney. Many of the details look right but then others I'm not so sure about. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ekhfashions said:


> Hi, I would appreciate any help with authenticating this bag please. Like so many others, I'm still learning Dooney. Many of the details look right but then others I'm not so sure about. Thanks!


It's authentic. The Italian-made bags are (IMO) made much nicer quality and more classic in style than the trendier ones.


----------



## ekhfashions

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. The Italian-made bags are (IMO) made much nicer quality and more classic in style than the trendier ones.


Thanks! I appreciate your help. Actually, I just came across two of the exact bag posted on eBay. The plain hardware gave me some pause but now I know....


----------



## MEGM

Hi, I got this bag on Thredup, and I posted it before but with a limited amount of pictures. I was hoping I could get the inside/bottom looked at to make sure it's authentic. Thanks!


Name: Western Print Canvas Drawstring ?


http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## BeenBurned

MEGM said:


> Hi, I got this bag on Thredup, and I posted it before but with a limited amount of pictures. I was hoping I could get the inside/bStillottom looked at to make sure it's authentic. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Name: Western Print Canvas Drawstring ?
> 
> 
> http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/?sort=3&page=1


Still looks fine.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Hi, Been Burned, a couple of weeks ago I asked for authentication for a Dooney and Bourke First Edition Disney Sketch Tassle Tote, here's the link; http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321486812547.  


It just arrived today and it is in excellent condition.  I just have two questions: I thought the background would be white but it is actually a yellow-y cream color kind of like how piano keys yellow over time.  Is this a problem with this type of coated plastic? I would have preferred a white background.  


Second, it is really stiff and unwieldly, is this normal as well?  I have a few AWL D & B and have never owned a coated cotton purse.  Any information will be welcome so I can decide whether to return or keep.  Thanks for your expertise.


----------



## MEGM

BeenBurned said:


> Still looks fine.


Ok, great. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> Hi, Been Burned, a couple of weeks ago I asked for authentication for a Dooney and Bourke First Edition Disney Sketch Tassle Tote, here's the link; http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321486812547.
> 
> 
> It just arrived today and it is in excellent condition.  I just have two questions: I thought the background would be white but it is actually a yellow-y cream color kind of like how piano keys yellow over time.  Is this a problem with this type of coated plastic? I would have preferred a white background.
> 
> 
> Second, it is really stiff and unwieldly, is this normal as well?  I have a few AWL D & B and have never owned a coated cotton purse.  Any information will be welcome so I can decide whether to return or keep.  Thanks for your expertise.


The white backgrounds do yellow over time. And AFAIK, there's no way to restore the white color. 

As for the stiffness, the IT bags aren't leather. They're PVC coated fabric and they do tend to be stiff. (Some people like the stiffness because they don't flop when stood up.) I don't think they soften and if they do, it's probably not very noticeable. 

The seller does have a 14-day return policy so even if you liked the bag, the color and the stiffness, you're within your rights to return it for any reason. Based on her terms (and also in the description), she pays return shipping so should you decide to return it, you won't be out anything. That's a real bonus!

Here's a discussion about the yellowing.
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/my-dooney-turned-yellow-391284.html


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> The white backgrounds do yellow over time. And AFAIK, there's no way to restore the white color.
> 
> As for the stiffness, the IT bags aren't leather. They're PVC coated fabric and they do tend to be stiff. (Some people like the stiffness because they don't flop when stood up.) I don't think they soften and if they do, it's probably not very noticeable.
> 
> The seller does have a 14-day return policy so even if you liked the bag, the color and the stiffness, you're within your rights to return it for any reason. Based on her terms (and also in the description), she pays return shipping so should you decide to return it, you won't be out anything. That's a real bonus!
> 
> Here's a discussion about the yellowing.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/my-dooney-turned-yellow-391284.html


Thanks so much for this info.  I am really torn, the purse is so damn cute, I really like it.  It is the perfect size for tooling around WDW.  I wouldn't have to worry about getting it wet with the occasional torrential downpour.  I think I could probably live with the yellowing but the stiffness may be a deal breaker for me.  Remember when you could buy bluing to put in your rinse water when doing laundry? I thought that would have been the perfect solution for this problem - give it a good soak in that stuff - but I haven't seen it for years.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33940cef8c
seller vintagelady63
I'm leaning towards fake, I've never seen that type of closure on a Dooney


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1f951199 seller coronatuc
this one is really bad


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33940cef8c
> seller vintagelady63
> I'm leaning towards fake, I've never seen that type of closure on a Dooney





sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1f951199 seller coronatuc
> this one is really bad



Those are both the same style of fakes. Report away!


----------



## Xess

Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I bought this bag on ebay(NWT) after originally owning the large size in strawberry, and this one just doesn't seem up to par. I paid too much for it as it is.  I also am not able to register it on their site. I need help finding out if it's indeed real or possibly even a factory bag?

The fraying on the leather inside logo is out of control:






More fraying and thin, sloppy glue around the zipper









The zipper doesn't even line up correctly





This just looks off to me, maybe it's the glue ?


----------



## BeenBurned

Xess said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I bought this bag on ebay(NWT) after originally owning the large size in strawberry, and this one just doesn't seem up to par. I paid too much for it as it is.  I also am not able to register it on their site. I need help finding out if it's indeed real or possibly even a factory bag?
> 
> The fraying on the leather inside logo is out of control:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fraying and thin, sloppy glue around the zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zipper doesn't even line up correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just looks off to me, maybe it's the glue ?


The bag is authentic. I believe it's from the Florentine collection, but I'm not sure of that.


----------



## Xess

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic. I believe it's from the Florentine collection, but I'm not sure of that.


Thank you! Do you happen to know why I get this message on the dooney site when I try to register it? "We were unable to verify your registration information. Please verify the Style, Color, and Registration Number have been entered correctly...."

Am I just being too picky when it comes to the fraying and other issues?

I forgot to add that this is the Small Florentine Satchel in Salmon


----------



## BeenBurned

Xess said:


> Thank you! Do you happen to know why I get this message on the dooney site when I try to register it? "We were unable to verify your registration information. Please verify the Style, Color, and Registration Number have been entered correctly...."
> 
> Am I just being too picky when it comes to the fraying and other issues?
> 
> I forgot to add that this is the Small Florentine Satchel in Salmon


I have no idea why you can't register it. TBH, I've never registered a bag or item in my life! And I've had a lot of Dooneys and Coaches, both of which supposedly could be registered (either now or in the past). 

Also, the registration number is different from the serial number. The registration number is on the paper/cardboard tag and if your bag didn't include the tag, you might be inputting the serial number. 

As for the fraying, keep in mind that Dooney isn't a premier brand and in order to keep the label affordable, they can't afford to take the time and labor to make a product that compares to Chanel or Vuitton. 

The fraying would be a quality issue rather than an authenticity one.


----------



## sginnings

Please take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## BeenBurned

sginnings said:


> Please take a look and tell me what you think.
> 
> View attachment 2734773
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734778
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734779
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734780


It's authentic. It's called a signature shoulder sac.


----------



## sginnings

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It's called a signature shoulder sac.


thank you!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...351?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9682bfcf
seller  1loveleethings1


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...351?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9682bfcf
> seller  1loveleethings1


Fake.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...d=100222&prg=10221&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=311064037893
seller  lyndilane


----------



## macde90

I impulsively bid on this yesterday and won. It needs quite q bit of work but thats ok. The seller was thesavros2. These aremost of the pictures that she had listed. Does it look authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...d=100222&prg=10221&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=311064037893
> seller  lyndilane



^^^ Fake.



macde90 said:


> I impulsively bid on this yesterday and won. It needs quite q bit of work but thats ok. The seller was thesavros2. These aremost of the pictures that she had listed. Does it look authentic?


Authentic.


----------



## macde90

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ Fake.
> 
> 
> Authentic.


Man, you are quick. Thank you very much


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-...05&prg=10073&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=141386724948&rt=nc
seller  finer_designer


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-...05&prg=10073&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=141386724948&rt=nc
> seller  finer_designer


It's fake. 

And if you're reporting, she has 2 of those beauties! *choke*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d235bcdee


----------



## bakeacookie

I bought this at TJ Maxx, but I'd like a second opinion, please. 

Item Name (if you know it): small pocket cross body bag, purple


Link (if available): n/a


Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) 














I also have a registration card that I found in the bag, if that's needed I can provide that and more pictures if needed. 

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

bakeacookie said:


> I bought this at TJ Maxx, but I'd like a second opinion, please.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): small pocket cross body bag, purple
> 
> 
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> 
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> View attachment 2736670
> 
> View attachment 2736671
> 
> View attachment 2736672
> 
> View attachment 2736673
> 
> View attachment 2736674
> 
> View attachment 2736678
> 
> 
> I also have a registration card that I found in the bag, if that's needed I can provide that and more pictures if needed.
> 
> Thank you!


It's authentic. 

TJ's sells authentic items and the only time you might find a fake there is if they were victims of an unscrupulous customer who does a switcheroo.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> TJ's sells authentic items and the only time you might find a fake there is if they were victims of an unscrupulous customer who does a switcheroo.




I've seen swicheroos at some Marshall's/TJ Maxx in my area, so I just wanted be sure. 

Thank you! I'm quite happy with my find even more!


----------



## coachie mama

Is this authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

coachie mama said:


> Is this authentic?


It looks okay. 

Is it a listing somewhere?


----------



## ekhfashions

Hi, I would appreciate an opinion on the authenticity of this bag. It looks good to me, but as I'm still learning, I prefer to double check. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

ekhfashions said:


> Hi, I would appreciate an opinion on the authenticity of this bag. It looks good to me, but as I'm still learning, I prefer to double check. Thanks!


It's fine.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...=100223&prg=10221&rk=3&rkt=30&sd=171433265311
seller  goodolstories


----------



## ekhfashions

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...=100223&prg=10221&rk=3&rkt=30&sd=171433265311
> seller  goodolstories



Fake. 



ekhfashions said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Rarity

Could someone please authenticate this wallet, please?

If you need more pictures, please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rarity said:


> Could someone please authenticate this wallet, please?
> 
> If you need more pictures, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


It's authentic. 

I've seen it described as Continental signature wallet.


----------



## Rarity

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> I've seen it described as Continental signature wallet.


Great. Thanks, BB!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Could someone please help authenticate this bag?

Title: Dooney & Bourke Hand Bag
Seller: Jamess9408
Item #: 291239077458
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-HAND-BAG-/291239077458?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D291239077458%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=N%252B2itUdh5mp9kJlhRYZHaNdWtds%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I already purchased and received this bag. Just wanted to make sure it's authentic before leaving feedback and using it. 
Thanks so much in advance for the help.

(I did add a few additional pictures, but overall seller's photos are clearer than mine)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

princess_xoxo said:


> Could someone please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Title: Dooney & Bourke Hand Bag
> Seller: Jamess9408
> Item #: 291239077458
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I already purchased and received this bag. Just wanted to make sure it's authentic before leaving feedback and using it.
> Thanks so much in advance for the help.
> 
> (I did add a few additional pictures, but overall seller's photos are clearer than mine)



It's fine. 

(Isn't patent leather a PITA to photograph? I can never seem to make it look good.)


----------



## princess_xoxo

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.
> 
> (Isn't patent leather a PITA to photograph? I can never seem to make it look good.)



Thank you BeenBurned. 

Yes, patent leather is insanely hard to photograph. (I can never get a good picture.)


----------



## lonesomeoctober

princess_xoxo said:


> Thank you BeenBurned.
> 
> Yes, patent leather is insanely hard to photograph. (I can never get a good picture.)


just wanted to say thank you!!  been burned, for all the help you give here.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> just wanted to say thank you!!  been burned, for all the help you give here.


You're welcome and thank YOU for the kind words.


----------



## Thequeenangel

Item: D&B savannah florentine satchel orange
Seller: thequeenangel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251641922017?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

I sold this bag and the buyer is now wanting me to send my original receipt because they can't find the internal tag. When I got this from macys it only had the sticker version on the number inside. Please help me. I know it's real and don't want to have a war with a buyer. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Thequeenangel said:


> Item: D&B savannah florentine satchel orange
> Seller: thequeenangel
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251641922017?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
> 
> I sold this bag and the buyer is now wanting me to send my original receipt because they can't find the internal tag. When I got this from macys it only had the sticker version on the number inside. Please help me. I know it's real and don't want to have a war with a buyer. Thank you!


The bag is authentic. 

The red, white and blue tag should be there. If the buyer opens the bag so she can see the interior pocket on the back wall, the tag would be on her left, next to the inside strap with clip on it. 

Have her look for it. 

Here's a listing for the same bag where you can barely see the tag in picture #5, on the left side of the picture.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...252?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adbe2ab84


----------



## Thequeenangel

They don't want to look for it. I have a feeling they are just trying to scam me out of my bag. They won't file a claim against me with eBay so I can clear my name and win. They said they don't trust ebay or PayPal they will just file a claim with their credit card company. I'm not sure what to do since I no longer have the bag in my possession but I do have the original receipt.


----------



## BeenBurned

Thequeenangel said:


> They don't want to look for it. I have a feeling they are just trying to scam me out of my bag. They won't file a claim against me with eBay so I can clear my name and win. They said they don't trust ebay or PayPal they will just file a claim with their credit card company. I'm not sure what to do since I no longer have the bag in my possession but I do have the original receipt.



I am so sorry. It's not as though there's "something to look for." They merely need to open the bag and look inside. (There's one particular style where you have to really almost turn the bag inside out to find the tag. This is NOT one of them!)

They should be aware that in filing a dispute with the c.c. company before going through either ebay or paypal, they are violating the user agreement and risk loss of their paypal accounts. 

I recommend you call ebay and get it on record what's going on. 

Then I recommend you send the buyer something to the effect of the following:
_
I'm sorry you aren't happy with the bag. It's absolutely authentic and has been confirmed on the purse forum. For further reassurance, you're welcome to get a professional authentication from authenticate4u.com. Their authentications are accepted by ebay, paypal and credit card companies in the event of disputes. 

Although my listing doesn't have a return policy, I sense that you aren't pleased with the bag and I want my buyers to be happy. So as a goodwill gesture, you may return the bag within (decide how soon you want her to send back) x-number of days for a refund of the purchase price. Please let me know of your desires._

Please PM me the buyer's name because I wouldn't want this buyer alleging my authentic items as fake.


----------



## Thequeenangel

So you agree with me that this bag is authentic right?


----------



## sagg99

Thequeenangel said:


> So you agree with me that this bag is authentic right?


Wow that's scary what she is trying to do.  p.s. I don't know if this is any help, but I would block/cancel bids of any buyer who has their feedback as private.  Be sure to keep all the email between you and the buyer, seems like she might try for a partial refund request.  She is also using extortion, which is also against ebay policy, you need to contact them asap


----------



## Thequeenangel

They are now saying that it's a SERIOUS issue with my bag because I promised authentic so I either snail mail the original receipt blacking out the personal info or refund $40 because they don't feel it's worth the $100 they paid for it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Thequeenangel said:


> Item: D&B savannah florentine satchel orange
> Seller: thequeenangel
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251641922017?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649
> 
> I sold this bag and the buyer is now wanting me to send my original receipt because they can't find the internal tag. When I got this from macys it only had the sticker version on the number inside. Please help me. I know it's real and don't want to have a war with a buyer. Thank you!





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> The red, white and blue tag should be there. If the buyer opens the bag so she can see the interior pocket on the back wall, the tag would be on her left, next to the inside strap with clip on it.
> 
> Have her look for it.
> 
> Here's a listing for the same bag where you can barely see the tag in picture #5, on the left side of the picture.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...252?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adbe2ab84





Thequeenangel said:


> They don't want to look for it. I have a feeling they are just trying to scam me out of my bag. They won't file a claim against me with eBay so I can clear my name and win. They said they don't trust ebay or PayPal they will just file a claim with their credit card company. I'm not sure what to do since I no longer have the bag in my possession but I do have the original receipt.





BeenBurned said:


> I am so sorry. It's not as though there's "something to look for." They merely need to open the bag and look inside. (There's one particular style where you have to really almost turn the bag inside out to find the tag. This is NOT one of them!)
> 
> They should be aware that in filing a dispute with the c.c. company before going through either ebay or paypal, they are violating the user agreement and risk loss of their paypal accounts.
> 
> I recommend you call ebay and get it on record what's going on.
> 
> Then I recommend you send the buyer something to the effect of the following:
> _
> I'm sorry you aren't happy with the bag. It's absolutely authentic and has been confirmed on the purse forum. For further reassurance, you're welcome to get a professional authentication from authenticate4u.com. Their authentications are accepted by ebay, paypal and credit card companies in the event of disputes.
> 
> Although my listing doesn't have a return policy, I sense that you aren't pleased with the bag and I want my buyers to be happy. So as a goodwill gesture, you may return the bag within (decide how soon you want her to send back) x-number of days for a refund of the purchase price. Please let me know of your desires._
> 
> Please PM me the buyer's name because I wouldn't want this buyer alleging my authentic items as fake.





Thequeenangel said:


> So you agree with me that this bag is authentic right?



Yes, the bag is absolutely authentic. NO DOUBT!!



Thequeenangel said:


> They are now saying that it's a SERIOUS issue with my bag because I promised authentic so I either snail mail the original receipt blacking out the personal info or refund $40 because they don't feel it's worth the $100 they paid for it.


Your buyer got an authentic bag. 

Receipts don't prove anything since scammers can use an authentic receipt to "prove" authenticity of a fake. Another scarier thing with receipts is that there are sites that sell fake receipts. As such, neither ebay nor PP accept receipts are proof of authenticity for this reason. 

I suspect that the buyer has pulled this before and that's why she can't file a dispute through ebay or PP. 

You can report the extortion for a partial refund. If it's an authentic bag she wants and if she thinks this bag is fake, a $40 partial isn't going to change the authenticity. SMH!

Just keep repeating, "return for refund of your purchase price." Do NOT issue a partial.

*Please post the buyer's ID because there are Dooney sellers who would want to add her to their BBL. *


----------



## Thequeenangel

Buyers name is 99x99


----------



## Thequeenangel

Thank y'all so much!  eBay and PayPal told me to do nothing. Wait for them to file a claim and they will handle it. If they skip the right process they will ban them besides PayPal will not allow the credit card company to just take the funds without an investigation. Anyway, I appreciate everyone's kindness. I'm disabled and fighting lupus and psoriatic arthritis. Selling all my higher end stuff is breaking my heart but I need the money to see my drs and get meds. I was hospitalized 2 weeks ago. This sale was supposed to help cover the $200 deductible for the ER. Hopefully it will all work out in my favor and I can stop stressing so bad over a bully. 
Thanks again!
Jo


----------



## BeenBurned

Thequeenangel said:


> Thank y'all so much!  eBay and PayPal told me to do nothing. Wait for them to file a claim and they will handle it. If they skip the right process they will ban them besides PayPal will not allow the credit card company to just take the funds without an investigation. Anyway, I appreciate everyone's kindness. I'm disabled and fighting lupus and psoriatic arthritis. Selling all my higher end stuff is breaking my heart but I need the money to see my drs and get meds. I was hospitalized 2 weeks ago. This sale was supposed to help cover the $200 deductible for the ER. Hopefully it will all work out in my favor and I can stop stressing so bad over a bully.
> Thanks again!
> Jo


I'm sorry for your health problems. 

If this buyer was really concerned about authenticity, she'd read your posts and my responses and look for the tag. 

And if she really believed she had a legitimate case, she'd file a dispute with either ebay or Paypal. The fact that she wants to skip that important and required-by-pollicy step implies (at best) or confirms (at worst) that she's a scammer who wants a free or lower priced bag. 

Thank you for the ID. I've blocked and anyone who sells Dooneys should BBL *99x99*.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Thequeenangel

I'm wondering what this person sells or buys because of the private feedback setting no one knows. They claim they are a seller because she or he stated that they have a thousand sales transaction where I only have 12 as a seller. Then informed me that this would entitle them to a favorable outcome on the case because they are more important to ebay, PayPal and the credit card companies. 
Oh well, I've spent enough time worrying and upset. On to the next item I guess!  Thank y'all so very much. Happy selling and buying as well!


----------



## BeenBurned

Thequeenangel said:


> I'm wondering what this person sells or buys because of the private feedback setting no one knows. They claim they are a seller because she or he stated that they have a thousand sales transaction where I only have 12 as a seller. Then informed me that this would entitle them to a favorable outcome on the case because they are more important to ebay, PayPal and the credit card companies.
> Oh well, I've spent enough time worrying and upset. On to the next item I guess!  Thank y'all so very much. Happy selling and buying as well!


She's trying to intimidate you. 

If she had the least bit of concern, she'd come forward and explain. And if she is a seller and knows Dooney, then she'd have no question about your bag. 

You're smart. Forget about her unless and until she files a dispute. At that point, you might want to post here and request advice. Sometimes the mods don't like chat and advice on an authentication thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## emeycakes837

I purchased this coin purse from a seller on Poshmark... I know. Poshmark is full of fakes. But I figured for the price I could take a chance. 

It's an all weather leather coin purse with the big duck logo on the front. Here are some photos. I read somewhere that all hardware should be brass, with no silver tone, so the reason I am questioning authenticity is that the rivet on the back of the strap is silver tone and says "DOONEY BOURKE" with no &. The stain on the back is odd too - haven't seen that on AWL before, but I am not very experienced. It measures about 5" by 4" or so - guessing because I don't have a ruler handy.


----------



## BeenBurned

emeycakes837 said:


> I purchased this coin purse from a seller on Poshmark... I know. Poshmark is full of fakes. But I figured for the price I could take a chance.
> 
> It's an all weather leather coin purse with the big duck logo on the front. Here are some photos. I read somewhere that all hardware should be brass, with no silver tone, so the reason I am questioning authenticity is that the rivet on the back of the strap is silver tone and says "DOONEY BOURKE" with no &. The stain on the back is odd too - haven't seen that on AWL before, but I am not very experienced. It measures about 5" by 4" or so - guessing because I don't have a ruler handy.


The duck coin purse is authentic. 

On authentic items, that's the marking they sometimes use on the bag of the riveted hardware. (There are coin purses of the same style without the marking. The marking doesn't prove or disprove authenticity.)

Beware that there are fake duck coin purses but they're usually plastic, the duck emblem is often upside down and sometimes the duck is the wrong size. 

But again, yours is fine. You might want to visit one of the rehab discussions to see if there's a way to clean the inside of the coin compartment.


----------



## emeycakes837

BeenBurned said:


> The duck coin purse is authentic.
> 
> On authentic items, that's the marking they sometimes use on the bag of the riveted hardware. (There are coin purses of the same style without the marking. The marking doesn't prove or disprove authenticity.)
> 
> Beware that there are fake duck coin purses but they're usually plastic, the duck emblem is often upside down and sometimes the duck is the wrong size.
> 
> But again, yours is fine. You might want to visit one of the rehab discussions to see if there's a way to clean the inside of the coin compartment.


Thank you SO much for the fast reply! I bought it for a gift hoping I could somehow clean the inside because it's pretty disgusting right now. I am off to research that now. Thank you again!


----------



## BeenBurned

emeycakes837 said:


> Thank you SO much for the fast reply! I bought it for a gift hoping I could somehow clean the inside because it's pretty disgusting right now. I am off to research that now. Thank you again!


You're welcome. 

Although there have been "better" fakes, here's an example of a common fake of the style. Notice that the strap is way too long, the pebbled texture is wrong, the duck emblem is obviously different from the real deal, the zipper isn't the heavy brass type and the inside is plastic. Whoever made this one didn't even attempt to center the duck!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## emeycakes837

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Although there have been "better" fakes, here's an example of a common fake of the style. Notice that the strap is way too long, the pebbled texture is wrong, the duck emblem is obviously different from the real deal, the zipper isn't the heavy brass type and the inside is plastic. Whoever made this one didn't even attempt to center the duck!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Wow, that is awful. Glad that listing was removed! I paid $17 including shipping for mine, and if I can get the inside cleaned up it will turn out to be a good deal, I hope! Thanks for the peace of mind BeenBurned. Without you and the others who take the time to help with authentication I would never feel comfortable buying any Coach or Dooney other than direct from the manufacturer!


----------



## emeycakes837

emeycakes837 said:


> Wow, that is awful. Glad that listing was removed! I paid $17 including shipping for mine, and if I can get the inside cleaned up it will turn out to be a good deal, I hope! Thanks for the peace of mind BeenBurned. Without you and the others who take the time to help with authentication I would never feel comfortable buying any Coach or Dooney other than direct from the manufacturer!


(And would therefore not have any of either brand since I prefer the older goods!)


----------



## BeenBurned

emeycakes837 said:


> Wow, that is awful. Glad that listing was removed! I paid $17 including shipping for mine, and if I can get the inside cleaned up it will turn out to be a good deal, I hope! Thanks for the peace of mind BeenBurned. Without you and the others who take the time to help with authentication I would never feel comfortable buying any Coach or Dooney other than direct from the manufacturer!


You're very welcome.

And that's why so many of us do what we do.


----------



## emeycakes837

Since I'm here, I would love to know about this purse I picked up at Salvation Army a few months ago for $1.99. They have a tendency to put out designer items without realizing what they are (I also got an authentic Tory Burch tote there for $1.99). I did some quick googling on my phone, since I had no previous AWL experience, and it seemed like it could be authentic. I was willing to gamble $1.99, anyway 

It's about 11" wide maybe, 6 or 8" tall. I really need to find my tape measure...


----------



## sagg99

Thequeenangel said:


> Thank y'all so much!  eBay and PayPal told me to do nothing. Wait for them to file a claim and they will handle it. If they skip the right process they will ban them besides PayPal will not allow the credit card company to just take the funds without an investigation. Anyway, I appreciate everyone's kindness. I'm disabled and fighting lupus and psoriatic arthritis. Selling all my higher end stuff is breaking my heart but I need the money to see my drs and get meds. I was hospitalized 2 weeks ago. This sale was supposed to help cover the $200 deductible for the ER. Hopefully it will all work out in my favor and I can stop stressing so bad over a bully.
> Thanks again!
> Jo


I noticed on the bidding page she bid 59.99, exactly what she is now trying to get the bag for, winning the auction, and now pulling this scam.  smh


----------



## BeenBurned

emeycakes837 said:


> Since I'm here, I would love to know about this purse I picked up at Salvation Army a few months ago for $1.99. They have a tendency to put out designer items without realizing what they are (I also got an authentic Tory Burch tote there for $1.99). I did some quick googling on my phone, since I had no previous AWL experience, and it seemed like it could be authentic. I was willing to gamble $1.99, anyway
> 
> It's about 11" wide maybe, 6 or 8" tall. I really need to find my tape measure...


You did great! Congrats on your authentic Dooney.


----------



## emeycakes837

BeenBurned said:


> You did great! Congrats on your authentic Dooney.


Thanks BeenBurned


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hello all
this is my first visit to the D & B forum, I usually go to the Coach authentication
if anyone has any info on this bag , I can't seem to find another like it anywhere
and when I Google the sticker number , I get many medium slouch bags but not this
with this plastic coated lining or this checked design
any help is great.
size is about 15" wide X 9" tall X 5" deep and the outside solor is like a light blue & gray
Thanks Advance
RC


----------



## sagg99

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hello all
> this is my first visit to the D & B forum, I usually go to the Coach authentication
> if anyone has any info on this bag , I can't seem to find another like it anywhere
> and when I Google the sticker number , I get many medium slouch bags but not this
> with this plastic coated lining or this checked design
> any help is great.
> size is about 15" wide X 9" tall X 5" deep and the outside solor is like a light blue & gray
> Thanks Advance
> RC


(BeenBurned is the expert), I haven't seen that design before, but the interior was used in many Dooneys, I actually have two with that same interior ( I purchased them in Century City, Ca at the Dooney store in the 90's).  I believe your bag is authentic http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121434181189?item=121434181189&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hello all
> this is my first visit to the D & B forum, I usually go to the Coach authentication
> if anyone has any info on this bag , I can't seem to find another like it anywhere
> and when I Google the sticker number , I get many medium slouch bags but not this
> with this plastic coated lining or this checked design
> any help is great.
> size is about 15" wide X 9" tall X 5" deep and the outside solor is like a light blue & gray
> Thanks Advance
> RC


The bag is authentic and items with that lining are from about 10 years ago so finding the identical one with the same lining would be tough. 

Here's a link to a site with a similar (newer) bag with the same plaid pattern.


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic and items with that lining are from about 10 years ago so finding the identical one with the same lining would be tough.
> 
> Here's a link to a site with a similar (newer) bag with the same plaid pattern.



Been Burned you have come thru again
Thanks for you fast response also
RC


----------



## lonesomeoctober

321526595750

Dooney and Bourke White Blue Leather Teton Drawstring Bucket Bag Purse Tote

ebay

gmc2012


puzzled.  duck looks funny. most other details seem ok.  cant find color scheme in order described on the doonemomma color listing. colors there, but not with palomino first.  also fb???

thankyou bb!!


----------



## sagg99

lonesomeoctober said:


> 321526595750
> 
> Dooney and Bourke White Blue Leather Teton Drawstring Bucket Bag Purse Tote
> 
> ebay
> 
> gmc2012
> 
> 
> puzzled.  duck looks funny. most other details seem ok.  cant find color scheme in order described on the doonemomma color listing. colors there, but not with palomino first.  also fb???
> 
> thankyou bb!!


  The Teton collection  scroll down to Teton collection 18 color combination #25 lists French Blue as top color, Palomino as pinking/piping trim ,and Bone as bottom or base color, this guide list colors, and pictures of awl bags,   everything looks good to me, but you should wait for BB's answer http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html


----------



## sagg99

this looks fake to me, everyone agree?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11146220701...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=111462207018&_rdc=1
seller tarab630


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> 321526595750
> 
> Dooney and Bourke White Blue Leather Teton Drawstring Bucket Bag Purse Tote
> 
> ebay
> 
> gmc2012
> 
> 
> puzzled.  duck looks funny. most other details seem ok.  cant find color scheme in order described on the doonemomma color listing. colors there, but not with palomino first.  also fb???
> 
> thankyou bb!!





sagg99 said:


> The Teton collection  scroll down to Teton collection 18 color combination #25 lists French Blue as top color, Palomino as pinking/piping trim ,and Bone as bottom or base color, this guide list colors, and pictures of awl bags,   everything looks good to me, but you should wait for BB's answer http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

thankyou sagg and bb!!


----------



## LotusStar

Hi! 

I am new to the world of Dooney and Bourke but I all ready love their bags. I have a couple but this one was purchased on an auction site (the link to it is no longer available since the auction is over) and, now that I look at the pics again, I am beginning to wonder rather the bag is genuine. I have never seen that style of fob before. These are the pics that were originally shown with the auction. The bag is on its way to me.

Item name: Unknown
Link: N/A
Pics:
1. http://i61.tinypic.com/21nfepz.png
2. http://i61.tinypic.com/ab4lcl.png
3. http://i59.tinypic.com/smsz93.png

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BeenBurned

LotusStar said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new to the world of Dooney and Bourke but I all ready love their bags. I have a couple but this one was purchased on an auction site (the link to it is no longer available since the auction is over) and, now that I look at the pics again, I am beginning to wonder rather the bag is genuine. I have never seen that style of fob before. These are the pics that were originally shown with the auction. The bag is on its way to me.
> 
> Item name: Unknown
> Link: N/A
> Pics:
> 1. http://i61.tinypic.com/21nfepz.png
> 2. http://i61.tinypic.com/ab4lcl.png
> 3. http://i59.tinypic.com/smsz93.png
> 
> Thanks for looking!



It's fine. It's a signature flap wristlet.


----------



## LotusStar

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine. It's a signature flap wristlet.



Very good to know! Thank you so much.


----------



## veralyndon

Hi! I'm the seller so I'm just going to post my pictures. I have a potential buyer who has some concerns so I thought I would get it double checked with you guys since I do NOT support the sale of designer fakes. Information about the style and manufacture date would be awesome. Is there a way to know that from the serial number? Is there a way to look up serial numbers to get that sort of information? As a seller, I would love to be able to learn more about that. Thank you SO MUCH for your time!

http://www.veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1821.jpg
veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1944.jpg
veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1945.jpg
veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1946.jpg
veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1948.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

veralyndon said:


> Hi! I'm the seller so I'm just going to post my pictures. I have a potential buyer who has some concerns so I thought I would get it double checked with you guys since I do NOT support the sale of designer fakes. Information about the style and manufacture date would be awesome. Is there a way to know that from the serial number? Is there a way to look up serial numbers to get that sort of information? As a seller, I would love to be able to learn more about that. Thank you SO MUCH for your time!
> 
> http://www.veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1821.jpg
> veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1944.jpg
> veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1945.jpg
> veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1946.jpg
> veralyndon.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/IMG_1948.jpg


The bag is authentic but in the future, you can't ask about your own listings. It's against TPF rules because it can be considered advertising. 

If a buyer questions your item or wants confirmation of authenticity, the potential buyer is welcome to come and post as per the guidelines in the first post of the thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


*ETA*: BTW, you were advised in July that you shouldn't be posting your own listings for authentication:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-392.html#post27172849


----------



## veralyndon

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but in the future, you can't ask about your own listings. It's against TPF rules because it can be considered advertising.
> 
> If a buyer questions your item or wants confirmation of authenticity, the potential buyer is welcome to come and post as per the guidelines in the first post of the thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670
> 
> 
> *ETA*: BTW, you were advised in July that you shouldn't be posting your own listings for authentication:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067-392.html#post27172849



Oh ok I'm so sorry! I thought they meant I can't link to my own listing,which I haven't. I only linked to the pictures because the insert feature wasn't working for me, and the pictures are hosted on my site but I don't sell from my site. I didn't realize I couldn't ask at all. It won't ever happen again.In the future I'll refer customers here instead. Do you have any information about how I can learn more about serial numbers? And about the age of the bag?

You guys do a wonderful job and I absolutely am not trying to advertise my bag. That is not my intention at all.


----------



## BeenBurned

veralyndon said:


> Oh ok I'm so sorry! I thought they meant I can't link to my own listing,which I haven't. I only linked to the pictures because the insert feature wasn't working for me, and the pictures are hosted on my site but I don't sell from my site. I didn't realize I couldn't ask at all. It won't ever happen again.In the future I'll refer customers here instead. Do you have any information about how I can learn more about serial numbers? And about the age of the bag?
> 
> You guys do a wonderful job and I absolutely am not trying to advertise my bag. That is not my intention at all.


I realize that you weren't promoting your items. I just didn't want someone too look and misinterpret your listings. 

Different authenticators feel differently about what types of listings and who (buyers and/or sellers) they authenticate for. Personally, I don't mind helping sellers since in helping them, I'm also helping a buyer who will be prevented from buying a fake.

Horsekeeping.com is a site that is information about Dooneys and different styles.


----------



## veralyndon

BeenBurned said:


> I realize that you weren't promoting your items. I just didn't want someone too look and misinterpret your listings.
> 
> Different authenticators feel differently about what types of listings and who (buyers and/or sellers) they authenticate for. Personally, I don't mind helping sellers since in helping them, I'm also helping a buyer who will be prevented from buying a fake.
> 
> Horsekeeping.com is a site that is information about Dooneys and different styles.


Well my buyer was very happy to find out about the forum, so I will just refer them here in the future. Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## WalkInDayDreams

Hi there! I'm considering purchasing this item and want to make sure its authentic. Thank you so much!

Item Name (if you know it): Dooney & Bourke Dillen Small Zipper Pocket Sac (6L615BB)
Link (if available): http://www.vinted.com/women/accessories/8004727-black-dooney-and-bourke-handbag


----------



## BeenBurned

WalkInDayDreams said:


> Hi there! I'm considering purchasing this item and want to make sure its authentic. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Dooney & Bourke Dillen Small Zipper Pocket Sac (6L615BB)
> Link (if available): http://www.vinted.com/women/accessories/8004727-black-dooney-and-bourke-handbag


That particular listing is authentic however I have problems with Vinted. IMO, they don't do enough to make sure that they have a safe site where buyers and sellers are protected. 

After spending about 3 hours one night going through listings and finding fakes, I reported them (via email to support) and our of dozens of listings, about 3 were removed. 

I can't recommend a site that won't do what is necessary to comply with the law and protect its members.


----------



## WalkInDayDreams

BeenBurned said:


> That particular listing is authentic however I have problems with Vinted. IMO, they don't do enough to make sure that they have a safe site where buyers and sellers are protected.
> 
> After spending about 3 hours one night going through listings and finding fakes, I reported them (via email to support) and our of dozens of listings, about 3 were removed.
> 
> I can't recommend a site that won't do what is necessary to comply with the law and protect its members.




I have reported several fake Louis Vuittons on Vinted and they rarely remove them. I'm very careful with them. Thank you so much!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
From GW yesterday...approx. 10"w x 5.5"h x 3"d. Strap drop 10" to rings.
Crescent Zip Top, yes? Is the paper tag inside the pocket "original"? Is that number a true registration number? Do you know when it was made?
Any and all info is always appreciated...Thanks in advance, as always!


----------



## sagg99

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> From GW yesterday...approx. 10"w x 5.5"h x 3"d. Strap drop 10" to rings.
> Crescent Zip Top, yes? Is the paper tag inside the pocket "original"? Is that number a true registration number? Do you know when it was made?
> Any and all info is always appreciated...Thanks in advance, as always!


It's authentic, part of the Charm bag collection. They made different styles,  crescent, backpack, bowler, and a duffle style, there may have been other styles I don't remember.  The colors were white, black, and raspberry, with colored tassels, and gold numbers on the back.  My daughter had two, or three of these.  I believe they were made in early to mid 2000.  The bags were made in China, as indicated by the "J" serial number.  Lindsey Lohan was the spokesperson  for the collection.  This is a picture of a bag just like the one you have pictured. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-White-Charm-Handbag/231327684043?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D1e5ae7d7a9fd4b859dc84547f390ad5b%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D20131003132420%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D161422907580&rt=ncaand a backpack version http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...-Discont-/161422907580?_trksid=p2054897.l4275 satchel version http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221356441669?lpid=82    
You won't be able to register the bag without the registration card, the number sewn inside the bag is the individual serial number for that particular bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221356441669?lpid=82


----------



## JOODLZ

sagg99 said:


> It's authentic, part of the Charm bag collection. They made different styles,  crescent, backpack, bowler, and a duffle style, there may have been other styles I don't remember.  The colors were white, black, and raspberry, with colored tassels, and gold numbers on the back.  My daughter had two, or three of these.  I believe they were made in early to mid 2000.  The bags were made in China, as indicated by the "J" serial number.  Lindsey Lohan was the spokesperson  for the collection.  This is a picture of a bag just like the one you have pictured. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...03132420&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=161422907580&rt=ncaand a backpack version http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...-Discont-/161422907580?_trksid=p2054897.l4275 satchel version http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221356441669?lpid=82
> You won't be able to register the bag without the registration card, the number sewn inside the bag is the individual serial number for that particular bag.



Thanks...what a wealth of information too! I'll just remove and preserve the paper tag from inside the pocket...for posterity's sake  I'm sure it won't survive rehab. Thanks, again!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

261611950137

ebay

marylouisesattic

vtg awl green satchel

hello dear authenticators
what do you think of this??

tia!!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> 261611950137
> 
> ebay
> 
> marylouisesattic
> 
> vtg awl green satchel
> 
> hello dear authenticators
> what do you think of this??
> 
> tia!!




The item number you posted is for a listing from 
 cinnierose21 

This item is a fake duck coin purse: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261611950137?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D261611950137%26_rdc%3D1


I can't find a Dooney listing from the seller you asked about,  marylouisesattic  but she has a history of listing other fakes. She's had several fake Coach bags reported and removed in the past. I don't recommend her. 

Here's one previous post referencing one of her listings:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-818914-586.html#post25893101

And this recently-sold Coach is fake:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

ETA: I found her Dooneys. (I have no idea what I looked for the first time!) Which are you asking about?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk....TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xdooney&_nkw=dooney&_sacat=0


----------



## lonesomeoctober

thank you!!   have no idea how i did that...anyhoo its  261600835217

sorry and thanks again

one of the side seams looks tacky....and the whole thing "feels" (ha, through a screen) -off.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> thank you!!   have no idea how i did that...anyhoo its  261600835217
> 
> sorry and thanks again
> 
> one of the side seams looks tacky....and the whole thing "feels" (ha, through a screen) -off.


That one is authentic. 

Please include links to listings:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26160083521...7&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261600835217&_rdc=1


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> That one is authentic.
> 
> Please include links to listings:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26160083521...7&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261600835217&_rdc=1


thank you again been burned, will include links if future ???s


----------



## lonesomeoctober

lonesomeoctober said:


> thank you again been burned, will include links if future ???s


and, you know what?  

i wouldn't buy, because she's sold fakes--and, on a far lesser note--because that carpet, or towel, or whatever it is she's using for background...is not only very fugly, it looks very dirty!!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

lonesomeoctober said:


> and, you know what?
> 
> i wouldn't buy, because she's sold fakes--and, on a far lesser note--because that carpet, or towel, or whatever it is she's using for background...is not only very fugly, it looks very dirty!!


oh dear. i meant, listed fakes, per purse forum peeps.  my bad.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

LARGE 11" X 13" KELLY GREEN ALL LEATHER DOONEY & BOURKE LADIES HANDBAG

ebay

251658727382
restoredoc10. seller



thoughts, please?  hope i did this right...


----------



## lonesomeoctober

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-11-X-...d=100033&prg=10672&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=251644326538

oh, my.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> LARGE 11" X 13" KELLY GREEN ALL LEATHER DOONEY & BOURKE LADIES HANDBAG
> 
> ebay
> 
> 251658727382
> restoredoc10. seller
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts, please?  hope i did this right...


Seller  restoredoct10

The bag is fake. 

Please include the full link to the listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-11-03...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> Seller  restoredoct10
> 
> The bag is fake.
> 
> Please include the full link to the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-11-03...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


thank you very much.  thought so.


----------



## BeenBurned

Posters should keep in mind that authenticators come here to help buyers and sellers but they do so on their own time. We also have families, jobs, homes and other obligations that may prevent us from responding to requests as quickly as we'd like. We get no benefit or compensation from either TPF or the designer companies to do what we do. It's totally voluntary so please be patient.


----------



## BeenBurned

It looks like  								 	          restoredoct10 already sold that same bag in September. I wonder if the buyer returned it because it was fake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-11-03...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Megan1386

Hi!  Can someone please authenticate this?  It's listed as a Janine from the Shiny It collection in black, model # NT31B.  Also, should this come with the heart and/or duck fob or none?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Megan1386 said:


> Hi!  Can someone please authenticate this?  It's listed as a Janine from the Shiny It collection in black, model # NT31B.  Also, should this come with the heart and/or duck fob or none?  Thanks in advance!


Without seeing more pictures, especially one of the inside, it's hard to authenticate. (Is it listed somewhere?) But I don't see any red flags.

The fob would probably be this type:


----------



## veralyndon

BeenBurned said:


> Posters should keep in mind that authenticators come here to help buyers and sellers but they do so on their own time. We also have families, jobs, homes and other obligations that may prevent us from responding to requests as quickly as we'd like. We get no benefit or compensation from either TPF or the designer companies to do what we do. It's totally voluntary so please be patient.



And you guys are amazing for doing it, too!


----------



## TaraS

I bought these off a local facebook swap page today, I'm wondering what  style they are.  I think the brown pebble leather one is a Annalisa but I  can't seem to find the nylon duffle.  I'm pretty sure they're real,  correct me if I'm wrong!! Thank You!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Satchel, Mustard


151438286321

holgre71


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23426cddf1

thank you!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Satchel, Mustard
> 
> 
> 151438286321
> 
> holgre71
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23426cddf1
> 
> thank you!!!


Authentic.


----------



## RochRumRunner

For review and authentication

Item: dillen 1 Crossbody zip satchel

Listing number: 161431191584

Seller: betty4bargins

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161431191584

Comments: 
In reviewing this item I'm questioning the authenticity of this listing. The stitching is a different color on the exterior of the bag yet in perfect order and spacing.  The interior pockets are not lined In leather. The registration tag is a white label sticker. I haven't searched for the sewn cloth tag yet. The exterior brass logo is not a duck but the printed words. And finally The sleeper bag shown within the photo is not soft fabric yet feels like stiff cotton tyvec. The leather is in great condition and feels buttery soft. This is a great little bag and the shade of red with the leather quality is fun!!!

Is this typical of bags if they are purchased from an outlet??? Is this an earlier model such as the Dillen 1? Is this authentic? 

Thank you kindly for your review and time.


----------



## BeenBurned

RochRumRunner said:


> For review and authentication
> 
> Item: dillen 1 Crossbody zip satchel
> 
> Listing number: 161431191584
> 
> Seller: betty4bargins
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161431191584
> 
> Comments:
> In reviewing this item I'm questioning the authenticity of this listing. The stitching is a different color on the exterior of the bag yet in perfect order and spacing.  The interior pockets are not lined In leather. The registration tag is a white label sticker. I haven't searched for the sewn cloth tag yet. The exterior brass logo is not a duck but the printed words. And finally The sleeper bag shown within the photo is not soft fabric yet feels like stiff cotton tyvec. The leather is in great condition and feels buttery soft. This is a great little bag and the shade of red with the leather quality is fun!!!
> 
> Is this typical of bags if they are purchased from an outlet??? Is this an earlier model such as the Dillen 1? Is this authentic?
> 
> Thank you kindly for your review and time.
> 
> View attachment 2780856
> View attachment 2780857
> View attachment 2780858
> View attachment 2780859
> View attachment 2780860
> View attachment 2780861
> View attachment 2780862


The bag is authentic. 

It's an older version, thus the different plaque. 

Here's a current version (from the Dooney site) with the same thread color.
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...22&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=2PCBPANA

Dooney dust bags are coarse and stiff. 

The white sticker is original to the bag although it's common for them to fall off or be removed so not all bags have them. Additionally, the number on the white sticker should match the yellow "registration" card although it's not uncommon for them to differ in cases where cards get mixed with the wrong bag. 

There's nothing wrong iwth the gorgeous bag you bought.


----------



## RochRumRunner

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> Thank you ever so much BeenBurned. While this is my first Dooney purchase-I'm happy to say that it won't be my last. See you in threads and thanks again!


----------



## elisian

Item: Vintage D&B All Weather Leather bag -- IDK what type 
Listing number: 231350319313
Seller: johniamcontent
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: 

so this bag came in the mail from eBay today - I was so excited when I first saw it! clean, minimal wear, handsome color and shape...
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0639.jpg

but upon close inspection...
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0632.jpg

... the straps seem to be edged incorrectly? I'm not sure. And unmarked hardware?
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0636.jpg

... but I became suspicious at the weird fabric lining with NO tags:
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0634.jpg

here's lining close-up (pulled out)
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0635.jpg

carry strap quality:
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0633.jpg

bad stitching:
dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0630.jpg

I badly want to think it's real. The eBay seller has a perfect rating but he himself admits he doesn't know anything about handbags. Plus it was $18 incl shipping and I  would honestly pay as much for an unbranded bag of comparable quality any day -- well, it it didn't have the weird lining and horrible stitching, of course! -- but I do think it is fake and that makes me so depressed. Thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

elisian said:


> Item: Vintage D&B All Weather Leather bag -- IDK what type
> Listing number: 231350319313
> Seller: johniamcontent
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:
> 
> so this bag came in the mail from eBay today - I was so excited when I first saw it! clean, minimal wear, handsome color and shape...
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0639.jpg
> 
> but upon close inspection...
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0632.jpg
> 
> ... the straps seem to be edged incorrectly? I'm not sure. And unmarked hardware?
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0636.jpg
> 
> ... but I became suspicious at the weird fabric lining with NO tags:
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0634.jpg
> 
> here's lining close-up (pulled out)
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0635.jpg
> 
> carry strap quality:
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0633.jpg
> 
> bad stitching:
> dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/987668/DBblack/IMG_0630.jpg
> 
> I badly want to think it's real. The eBay seller has a perfect rating but he himself admits he doesn't know anything about handbags. Plus it was $18 incl shipping and I  would honestly pay as much for an unbranded bag of comparable quality any day -- well, it it didn't have the weird lining and horrible stitching, of course! -- but I do think it is fake and that makes me so depressed. Thoughts?


I'm sorry but one look at the main picture in the listing and I knew that the bag was fake. I didn't even have to look at the other pictures in the listing or at your links.

There are several obvious signs that it's fake. Dooney uses solid brass hardware so they'd never cover beautiful brass buckles with pleather. Also, they don't ever trim the edges of flaps with braiding. The only braiding you'll see on older AWL bags is the drawstring on drawstring bags. (There are many other problems with the bag too.)

Contact the seller,  johniamcontent and let him know you want a full refund. If he balks, open a SNAD dispute through ebay. Sellers are required to know that items are authentic before listing them and this seller certainly didn't do his due diligence in authenticating it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## elisian

> I'm sorry but one look at the main picture in the listing and I knew that the bag was fake. I didn't even have to look at the other pictures in the listing or at your links.
> 
> There are several obvious signs that it's fake. Dooney uses solid brass hardware so they'd never cover beautiful brass buckles with pleather. Also, they don't ever trim the edges of flaps with braiding. The only braiding you'll see on older AWL bags is the drawstring on drawstring bags. (There are many other problems with the bag too.)



WOMP. :-S

Thank you for the detailed explanation. I have contacted him... This sucks so, so much. I am now the sad owner of one real and two fake vintage Dooneys, and the fakes cost just as much.


----------



## BeenBurned

elisian said:


> WOMP. :-S
> 
> Thank you for the detailed explanation. I have contacted him... This sucks so, so much. I am now the sad owner of one real and two fake vintage Dooneys, and the fakes cost just as much.


Why aren't you able to file disputes for refunds on the fakes?


----------



## jwustol

Item Name: unfortunately, I don't know what this is called. If authentic, is there anyone who knows what this design is called?

Photos 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1425507017_a5d4f4b3ade78f27ab375eedb67b829b

https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...=c715dffc0f5b97275cab4f02f31ca6b0&oe=54EEF1B3

https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...=9c19eb9fa19985ff192ad16115b1ad4e&oe=54F761BC

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1420956211_eeadd7f597d9925a1caad4dd75ca0e62

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1421246142_9655ae840fa4a8c835585071723b5bca

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1425276514_707bc148dd6bf167b394660c65c84297

https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...=8de001ae2d9b8b9569856efdb0e0eedb&oe=54B87F84

Tried the add image but when I posted it, it all became texts.

Thank you!


----------



## elisian

Item: Vintage D&B All Weather Leather bag
Listing number: 171505285280
Seller: swimwillow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...280?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ee82f8a0
Comments:  I've never heard of split color AWL... ??? If it's real I WANT IT. Haha.


----------



## BeenBurned

jwustol said:


> Item Name: unfortunately, I don't know what this is called. If authentic, is there anyone who knows what this design is called?
> 
> Photos
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1425507017_a5d4f4b3ade78f27ab375eedb67b829b
> 
> https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...=c715dffc0f5b97275cab4f02f31ca6b0&oe=54EEF1B3
> 
> https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...=9c19eb9fa19985ff192ad16115b1ad4e&oe=54F761BC
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1420956211_eeadd7f597d9925a1caad4dd75ca0e62
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1421246142_9655ae840fa4a8c835585071723b5bca
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1425276514_707bc148dd6bf167b394660c65c84297
> 
> https://scontent-a-hkg.xx.fbcdn.net...=8de001ae2d9b8b9569856efdb0e0eedb&oe=54B87F84
> 
> Tried the add image but when I posted it, it all became texts.
> 
> Thank you!


It's authentic from the Nile collection but I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## BeenBurned

elisian said:


> Item: Vintage D&B All Weather Leather bag
> Listing number: 171505285280
> Seller: swimwillow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...280?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ee82f8a0
> Comments:  I've never heard of split color AWL... ??? If it's real I WANT IT. Haha.


That bag is fake but the Teton bags have multi colors. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...Xdooney+teton.TRS0&_nkw=dooney+teton&_sacat=0


----------



## whateve

Please authenticate.

Item:  Vintage Dooney & Bourke AWL Mini Teaton Drawstring Bag Green/Taupe/Burgundy
Seller:  112170
Item Number: 111488197912
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...y-/111488197912?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120 

Name: Dooney & Bourke Vintage AWL Red Green Blue Teton Large Drawstring Bucket Bag
Seller:  eyeshopforu
151444890261
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...g-/151444890261?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: The seller says there is no tag inside.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item:  Vintage Dooney & Bourke AWL Mini Teaton Drawstring Bag Green/Taupe/Burgundy
> Seller:  112170
> Item Number: 111488197912
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...y-/111488197912?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:1120
> 
> Name: Dooney & Bourke Vintage AWL Red Green Blue Teton Large Drawstring Bucket Bag
> Seller:  eyeshopforu
> 151444890261
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...g-/151444890261?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: The seller says there is no tag inside.



The first one (seller 112170) is authentic. 

The second one (seller eyeshopforu) is fake. The lack of the tag with serial number is the least of the problems. Some vintage bags are pre-tag, but this one has several other common red flags including 2-toned pebbling, feet on the bottom and riveted hardware holding the strap on. The strap should be removable with button-type studs, which you can see in the pictures of the authentic bag and other Dooney drawstrings.)


----------



## jwustol

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic from the Nile collection but I don't know the name of the style.



Thank you so much BeenBurned!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The first one (seller 112170) is authentic.
> 
> The second one (seller eyeshopforu) is fake. The lack of the tag with serial number is the least of the problems. Some vintage bags are pre-tag, but this one has several other common red flags including 2-toned pebbling, feet on the bottom and riveted hardware holding the strap on. The strap should be removable with button-type studs, which you can see in the pictures of the authentic bag and other Dooney drawstrings.)


Thank you!


----------



## Jane Austen1799

Hi
I am new to Purse Forum and would love to start posting.  Do you know how I can get privileges to post?  I received the activation email and appear to be set up, but the site will not let me post (It has been a few weeks since signing up) I would appreciate any help you can give.

Thank you-
Leslie


----------



## gatorgirl07

Jane Austen1799 said:


> Hi
> I am new to Purse Forum and would love to start posting.  Do you know how I can get privileges to post?  I received the activation email and appear to be set up, but the site will not let me post (It has been a few weeks since signing up) I would appreciate any help you can give.
> 
> Thank you-
> Leslie



If I remember, you have to be a member for a certain amount of days, and also have made a certain amount of posts before you can make your own threads......  I think it says somewhere


----------



## Jane Austen1799

I received three 'Dooney & Bourke' totes.  Could someone please let me know if they are authentic.
I have included pictures, one has a tag: WH Tassel Tote

This post includes images of one bag, please see next post

Many Thanks


----------



## Jane Austen1799

I just requested help in authenticating 3 Dooney bags. This post includes images of bags 2 and 3.
I do not know the name of the bags
They are small tassel totes

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jane Austen1799 said:


> I received three 'Dooney & Bourke' totes.  Could someone please let me know if they are authentic.
> I have included pictures, one has a tag: WH Tassel Tote
> 
> This post includes images of one bag, please see next post
> 
> Many Thanks





Jane Austen1799 said:


> I just requested help in authenticating 3 Dooney bags. This post includes images of bags 2 and 3.
> I do not know the name of the bags
> They are small tassel totes
> 
> Thank you!


They're all authentic tassel totes. The hearts one is from the IT collection and is coated PVC. The others are signature.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Debbitage

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE:

Item: Large Amazon Croco Leather Domed Satchel 
Listing number: 201189306874
Seller: Ebay (boristhecat)
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-Stunning-Rare-Large-Amazon-Croco-Leather-Domed-Satchel-w-Strap-/201189306874?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D25410%26meid%3Db5881d1e8cf94ef79754079af3d8a581%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D10672%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D111481865505&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=ZcSUmejzFfvaMKOBst57Iy5Ntqs%253D&orig_cvip=true

Comments: 
I'm pretty sure the purse I just bought is a  knock-off, but because Dooney has changed up its manufacturing in the  last decade, not sure if the quality of my bag is real and they are just  declining, or if it's a fake. I need to return it and be able to  justify the return. I'm even wondering if the size of this bag is not something that Dooney actually made. It's an extra-large size 15" wide dome satchel. Thank you in advance.

See also my pics for description of issues:
The listing above shows that it was purchased, and it is I who purchased it. 

When  I received it, the leather seems really thin and has a missing foot. I  think for a Dooney to loose the foot would be almost impossible. This  purse does not have the leather reinforcements under the feet, nor does  it have a stiff board in the bottom like my other, smaller, ostrich  Dooney. 

The leather seems thin and a scratch reveals very  light-colored leather underneath - it almost seems like a cheap veneer.  Also, there is a wear spot starting to show near one corner - like the  color  has already started to wear off. If this were a real tanned leather, I  don't think the color could wear or scratch off.

There is an odd  leather-covered fob hanging on the front with a strange little key  inside. Also, the stitching is loose and dodgy-looking.

An inside pocket and inner zipper-pull is a natural color, instead of the croc. 

Also outer tabs have a hole in the middle. 

I've included shots of the cloth label.

Other images: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7hnahw2iaw44wey/logo-fob.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovg69i5qz320gcj/missing-foot.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lk3h1hsl9uq7uk0/tag-front.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/erqyfq23grpjfyf/strap-rivet.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6xndbrhb4r2z367/phone-pouch-detail.JPG?dl=0


----------



## elisian

I can't say for sure one way or the other but this looks nothing like anything in current Croco collection. Also, I have no idea what the "Amazon Croco Collection" is. http://www.dooney.com/search?q=Croco

Also, even if it were real, I think... for a used bag with a missing foot, you paid too much!


----------



## BeenBurned

Debbitage said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE:
> 
> Item: Large Amazon Croco Leather Domed Satchel
> Listing number: 201189306874
> Seller: Ebay (boristhecat)
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-Stunning-Rare-Large-Amazon-Croco-Leather-Domed-Satchel-w-Strap-/201189306874?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D25410%26meid%3Db5881d1e8cf94ef79754079af3d8a581%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D10672%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D111481865505&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=ZcSUmejzFfvaMKOBst57Iy5Ntqs%253D&orig_cvip=true
> 
> Comments:
> I'm pretty sure the purse I just bought is a  knock-off, but because Dooney has changed up its manufacturing in the  last decade, not sure if the quality of my bag is real and they are just  declining, or if it's a fake. I need to return it and be able to  justify the return. I'm even wondering if the size of this bag is not something that Dooney actually made. It's an extra-large size 15" wide dome satchel. Thank you in advance.
> 
> See also my pics for description of issues:
> The listing above shows that it was purchased, and it is I who purchased it.
> 
> When  I received it, the leather seems really thin and has a missing foot. I  think for a Dooney to loose the foot would be almost impossible. This  purse does not have the leather reinforcements under the feet, nor does  it have a stiff board in the bottom like my other, smaller, ostrich  Dooney.
> 
> The leather seems thin and a scratch reveals very  light-colored leather underneath - it almost seems like a cheap veneer.  Also, there is a wear spot starting to show near one corner - like the  color  has already started to wear off. If this were a real tanned leather, I  don't think the color could wear or scratch off.
> 
> There is an odd  leather-covered fob hanging on the front with a strange little key  inside. Also, the stitching is loose and dodgy-looking.
> 
> An inside pocket and inner zipper-pull is a natural color, instead of the croc.
> 
> Also outer tabs have a hole in the middle.
> 
> I've included shots of the cloth label.
> 
> Other images: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7hnahw2iaw44wey/logo-fob.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovg69i5qz320gcj/missing-foot.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lk3h1hsl9uq7uk0/tag-front.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/erqyfq23grpjfyf/strap-rivet.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6xndbrhb4r2z367/phone-pouch-detail.JPG?dl=0





elisian said:


> I can't say for sure one way or the other but this looks nothing like anything in current Croco collection. Also, I have no idea what the "Amazon Croco Collection" is. http://www.dooney.com/search?q=Croco
> 
> Also, even if it were real, I think... for a used bag with a missing foot, you paid too much!


I CAN say for sure that there's nothing with with the bag and it's an authentic Dooney. In fact, Dooneys made in Italy (in my experience) are of better quality than the Chinese made ones. 

1. Just because a style isn't on its website doesn't mean that it's not made. Only the current and in-stock items are shown on the main site.
2. Some items are never on their website
3. Sellers don't always know and/or use the correct style names for their items
4. Issues happen, whether as a result of wear and tear or manufacturing defects. A missing foot is not indicative of the bag being counterfeit. This is a used bag; stuff happens. 
5. The comment saying that the buyer paid too much has no relevance. An item is worth what a willing buyer thinks it's worth to her. 
6. The way the cell phone pocket is designed is the way Dooney makes leather pockets in 
some of its styles. 

If you don't like the bag, that's one thing. But the bag is absolutely authentic.

The seller has a hassle-free 14-day return policy so you can return it for any reason. But be honest with the seller. It's unfair to accuse a seller of sending a fake if it's not fake.


BTW, welcome to TPF. I'm glad you came and asked first before accusing the seller!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeenBurned said:


> I CAN say for sure that there's nothing with with the bag and it's an authentic Dooney. In fact, Dooneys made in Italy (in my experience) are of better quality than the Chinese made ones.
> 
> 1. Just because a style isn't on its website doesn't mean that it's not made. Only the current and in-stock items are shown on the main site.
> 2. Some items are never on their website
> 3. Sellers don't always know and/or use the correct style names for their items
> 4. Issues happen, whether as a result of wear and tear or manufacturing defects. A missing foot is not indicative of the bag being counterfeit. This is a used bag; stuff happens.
> 5. The comment saying that the buyer paid too much has no relevance. An item is worth what a willing buyer thinks it's worth to her.
> 6. The way the cell phone pocket is designed is the way Dooney makes leather pockets in
> some of its styles.
> 
> If you don't like the bag, that's one thing. But the bag is absolutely authentic.
> 
> The seller has a hassle-free 14-day return policy so you can return it for any reason. But be honest with the seller. It's unfair to accuse a seller of sending a fake if it's not fake.
> 
> 
> BTW, welcome to TPF. I'm glad you came and asked first before accusing the seller!



Thank you, you are spot on as usual.  For the OP, the little holes in the tabs are where originally a small metal padlock hung on the bag, which is opened with that key in the hangtag.  The Amazon line has been discontinued but they can be found currently in Dooney authorized outlet stores for amazing prices.


----------



## elisian

BeenBurned said:


> I CAN say for sure that there's nothing with with the bag and it's an authentic Dooney. In fact, Dooneys made in Italy (in my experience) are of better quality than the Chinese made ones.
> 
> 1. Just because a style isn't on its website doesn't mean that it's not made. Only the current and in-stock items are shown on the main site.
> 2. Some items are never on their website
> 3. Sellers don't always know and/or use the correct style names for their items
> 4. Issues happen, whether as a result of wear and tear or manufacturing defects. A missing foot is not indicative of the bag being counterfeit. This is a used bag; stuff happens.
> 5. The comment saying that the buyer paid too much has no relevance. An item is worth what a willing buyer thinks it's worth to her.
> 6. The way the cell phone pocket is designed is the way Dooney makes leather pockets in
> some of its styles.
> 
> If you don't like the bag, that's one thing. But the bag is absolutely authentic.
> 
> The seller has a hassle-free 14-day return policy so you can return it for any reason. But be honest with the seller. It's unfair to accuse a seller of sending a fake if it's not fake.
> 
> 
> BTW, welcome to TPF. I'm glad you came and asked first before accusing the seller!



Thanks, *MiaBorsa!*  I wasn't doubting the authenticity, simply stating straightforwardly that I couldn't find it  I'm glad you were able to authenticate it as a DC'ed line! And I gave my opinion about cost in that it seemed high as a percentage of what the retail value would be, given the defects -- a foot is not cheap to fix.  Yes, obviously it's in the eye of the buyer, that was just my opinion. I'm not a Dooney expert like you and not pretending to be. It's interesting to learn that there are such quality concerns with the Chinese bags -- I've only ever carried vintage / made-in-USA Dooneys myself.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elisian said:


> Thanks, *MiaBorsa!*  I wasn't doubting the authenticity, simply stating straightforwardly that I couldn't find it  I'm glad you were able to authenticate it as a DC'ed line! And I gave my opinion about cost in that it seemed high as a percentage of what the retail value would be, given the defects -- a foot is not cheap to fix.  Yes, obviously it's in the eye of the buyer, that was just my opinion. I'm not a Dooney expert like you and not pretending to be. It's interesting to learn that there are such quality concerns with the Chinese bags -- I've only ever carried vintage / made-in-USA Dooneys myself.



For clarification, I didn't write that post to you; it was "BeenBurned", our resident authentication expert.


----------



## elisian

MiaBorsa said:


> For clarification, I didn't write that post to you; it was "BeenBurned", our resident authentication expert.



Ugh, yes it was. My typo -.- Thanks Mia.

PS - on eBay - 
Item: Canyon Black Glove Leather Black backpack
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Canyon-Black-Glove-Leather-Backpack-Handbag/111491150866
Seller: yourstrulykara

Looks real if very shabby straps, yes? A project? =o


----------



## BeenBurned

elisian said:


> Ugh, yes it was. My typo -.- Thanks Mia.
> 
> PS - on eBay -
> Item: Canyon Black Glove Leather Black backpack
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Canyon-Black-Glove-Leather-Backpack-Handbag/111491150866
> Seller: yourstrulykara
> 
> Looks real if very shabby straps, yes? A project? =o


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

elisian said:


> It's interesting to learn that there are such quality concerns with the Chinese bags -- I've only ever carried vintage / made-in-USA Dooneys myself.


Actually, the bag is question is an Italian-made bag which I find to be of better quality than many of the Chinese made ones. 

Your complaint is more about the leather and since different cows produce different leathers and depending where the hide is taken from, leather from the same cow can have different textures. 

As for your opinion of the price being high for (your opinion of) the condition, it's for this reason that we aren't supposed to discuss whether a price is high, low, reasonable (except in the deals threads) because depending on color, rarity, demand, age, etc., price can vary. There have been many instances where items will sell on the secondary market for hundreds of dollars more than original retail. (I'm not even talking about high-end like LV. About 8 years ago, there was a patchwork Coach bag that was originally about $348 and was selling on ebay between $800 and $1000!)

It's all about supply and demand.


----------



## Debbitage

elisian said:


> I can't say for sure one way or the other but this looks nothing like anything in current Croco collection. Also, I have no idea what the "Amazon Croco Collection" is. http://www.dooney.com/search?q=Croco
> 
> Also, even if it were real, I think... for a used bag with a missing foot, you paid too much!


This was a gift and I agree that my husband and sister paid too much for the quality that it is. I know the seller showed some of the defects in the post on eBay, but upon closer inspection, the leather seemed too thin and a lot of the details were not as good looking as I expect from a Dooney. So, yeah, that's why it's going back, it's not worth what was paid, to me, anyway.


----------



## Debbitage

Thank you, everyone for your reply! It's good to meet other Dooney fans!


----------



## thecollector629

Debbitage said:


> This was a gift and I agree that my husband and sister paid too much for the quality that it is. I know the seller showed some of the defects in the post on eBay, but upon closer inspection, the leather seemed too thin and a lot of the details were not as good looking as I expect from a Dooney. So, yeah, that's why it's going back, it's not worth what was paid, to me, anyway.


Hi - I am "BORISTHEKAT" (that's with a "K" not a "C" by the way.
I am obviously the seller who sold the Dooney and Bourke bag you have been referring to.

I am very sorry that the purse's quality did not measure up to your tastes, or that you feel you paid too much for it,
 but can you please tell me why I got a return request from the buyer for the reason
" COUNTERFEIT or FAKE" 
_after_ the purse was deemed authentic?

If I did something wrong I would be the first one to pay the expense of returning it, (besides being mortified because I try SOOO hard to be as accurate as possible)  but
by opening the return request with that reason I now have a seller "defect" from ebay,
and in addition I am forced to pay for the return shipping as well as the original shipping.

 My listing was very detailed and accurate, with many photos, and I did not force anyone to bid as high as they did. 
That is not very ethical under the circumstances.


----------



## missy_g

Dooney and Bourke All weather leather 

Seller:fconway123

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331349068565 

Comments-the feet and plastic zipper are throwing me off. I had an AWL satchel before and I don't remember if the zip was plastic. 

------

Authentic Dooney and Bourke "peeble" leather 

Seller: silverstreak-13

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151446694488 

Looks ok, just making sure (whether it's real or not. Haha) 
This one has no feet which I think I prefer on a crossbody.


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> Dooney and Bourke All weather leather
> 
> Seller:fconway123
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331349068565
> 
> Comments-the feet and plastic zipper are throwing me off. I had an AWL satchel before and I don't remember if the zip was plastic.
> 
> ------
> 
> Authentic Dooney and Bourke "peeble" leather
> 
> Seller: silverstreak-13
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151446694488
> 
> Looks ok, just making sure (whether it's real or not. Haha)
> This one has no feet which I think I prefer on a crossbody.


Both are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I am "BORISTHEKAT" (that's with a "K" not a "C" by the way.
> I am obviously the seller who sold the Dooney and Bourke bag you have been referring to.
> 
> I am very sorry that the purse's quality did not measure up to your tastes, or that you feel you paid too much for it,
> but can you please tell me why I got a return request from the buyer for the reason
> " COUNTERFEIT or FAKE"
> _after_ the purse was deemed authentic?
> 
> If I did something wrong I would be the first one to pay the expense of returning it, (besides being mortified because I try SOOO hard to be as accurate as possible)  but
> by opening the return request with that reason I now have a seller "defect" from ebay,
> and in addition I am forced to pay for the return shipping as well as the original shipping.
> 
> My listing was very detailed and accurate, with many photos, and I did not force anyone to bid as high as they did.
> That is not very ethical under the circumstances.



While there are dishonest sellers and sellers who err but don't admit to their errors, this isn't one of those instances. 

For a buyer who got an authentic item, fully and accurately described and for a price that the buyer determined by virtue of her own bids to falsely accuse the seller of breaking the law by selling a fake, that is despicable action. 

I thought the buyer came here first before accusing the seller, something commendable. But to learn she got authentic but then file a dispute alleging fake is wrong. 

It's this type of buyer that is forcing good sellers away from eBay. 

IMHO.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> While there are dishonest sellers and sellers who err but don't admit to their errors, this isn't one of those instances.
> 
> For a buyer who got an authentic item, fully and accurately described and for a price that the buyer determined by virtue of her own bids to falsely accuse the seller of breaking the law by selling a fake, that is despicable action.
> 
> I thought the buyer came here first before accusing the seller, something commendable. But to learn she got authentic but then file a dispute alleging fake is wrong.
> 
> It's this type of buyer that is forcing good sellers away from eBay.
> 
> IMHO.



yes!!!!   you go, BB! 

thanks for this!!  i've purchased from this seller, and have been reading here and feeling so bad for him/her.  

we need to save the good ebay sellers.   from what i read on the bay's boards, they're a vanishing breed.


----------



## HarliRexx

BeenBurned said:


> While there are dishonest sellers and sellers who err but don't admit to their errors, this isn't one of those instances.
> 
> 
> 
> For a buyer who got an authentic item, fully and accurately described and for a price that the buyer determined by virtue of her own bids to falsely accuse the seller of breaking the law by selling a fake, that is despicable action.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the buyer came here first before accusing the seller, something commendable. But to learn she got authentic but then file a dispute alleging fake is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> It's this type of buyer that is forcing good sellers away from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO.




Don't end with IMHO... because what you said is nothing but TRUTH, sadly.


----------



## missy_g

Thanks!


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - Can anyone identify the bag in the bottom left corner of the first photo?
It is an orange tote with olive green trim. I seem to remember a D&B that looked like this?
Thank you.

Seller: kimboogs
Auction #191390939780

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/purse-lot-c...POsVotqIAZndSDRWLYxLE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## thecollector629

Is this set okay?
I like the color and pattern!

seller: usa4lara
auction: 311149068791

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...e-Canvas-Leather-Bifold-Wallet-/311149068791?


----------



## MiaBorsa

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - Can anyone identify the bag in the bottom left corner of the first photo?
> It is an orange tote with olive green trim. I seem to remember a D&B that looked like this?
> Thank you.
> 
> Seller: kimboogs
> Auction #191390939780
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/purse-lot-c...POsVotqIAZndSDRWLYxLE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's really hard to tell from that blurry photo, but the style looks very much like the "Pebbled Grain Tote" from 3-4 years ago.  Here's an auction with that bag in t'moro brown...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...902?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a99b8274e   (Not my auction.)


----------



## thecollector629

Please identify and authenticate this Dooney and Bourke.
It has the red/white/blue tag inside with number A7 124663
Measures 8.75" x 10" x 3".
Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Is this set okay?
> I like the color and pattern!
> 
> seller: usa4lara
> auction: 311149068791
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...e-Canvas-Leather-Bifold-Wallet-/311149068791?


Both pieces look fine.


----------



## thecollector629

thecollector629 said:


> Please identify and authenticate this Dooney and Bourke.
> It has the red/white/blue tag inside with number A7 124663
> Measures 8.75" x 10" x 3".
> Thank you!!


Giving a BUMP to my request LOL!


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Please identify and authenticate this Dooney and Bourke.
> It has the red/white/blue tag inside with number A7 124663
> Measures 8.75" x 10" x 3".
> Thank you!!


You don't show the tag and serial number but it looks (and sounds) fine.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> You don't show the tag and serial number but it looks (and sounds) fine.


SOrry, here's pics of the tag.
Do you know when this would have been made or the style name?
I can't find anything similar.
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> SOrry, here's pics of the tag.
> Do you know when this would have been made or the style name?
> I can't find anything similar.
> Thank you!


I don't know when it was made but I'd guess it's from the 90s. (Dooney is unlike Coach in that their serial numbers aren't coded in a way that indicates year of manufacture.)

I had an experience many years ago were I called Dooney with a serial number and they were able to tell me where (whcih store) that bag was originally purchased and when it was made so you might have similar luck.


----------



## missy_g

I bought one of these and I really don't know why. It's a pepper spray holster. After I received I thought, well maybe I will look it up (after the fact, right?). 
Well I found an article that posts a letter from one company owner to another. The company owned tells the other company owner not to sell this product as its fake. 
The company owner does research and finds that the guy who emailed him is in competition with the company who originally produced these. Apparently some distributor emailed Dooney and Dooney confirmed they were real. 
The problem is, I can only find them on sites that sell personal protection products. And other than the article there is no info. 
The actual product is very nice quality. If someone did fake these, they did a good job. The stitching is straight and the leather is leather. 
I'm a security guard so I just thought it was neat to have as the wrist strap makes it convenient.
(Sorry I didn't use the format. These are all over eBay with stock photos)


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know when it was made but I'd guess it's from the 90s. (Dooney is unlike Coach in that their serial numbers aren't coded in a way that indicates year of manufacture.)
> 
> I had an experience many years ago were I called Dooney with a serial number and they were able to tell me where (whcih store) that bag was originally purchased and when it was made so you might have similar luck.


Okay, thanks. I thought because it was not the All-weather-leather it was older.
I will give them a call !


----------



## Murphy47

missy_g said:


> View attachment 2792931
> 
> View attachment 2792932
> 
> View attachment 2792934
> 
> 
> I bought one of these and I really don't know why. It's a pepper spray holster. After I received I thought, well maybe I will look it up (after the fact, right?).
> Well I found an article that posts a letter from one company owner to another. The company owned tells the other company owner not to sell this product as its fake.
> The company owner does research and finds that the guy who emailed him is in competition with the company who originally produced these. Apparently some distributor emailed Dooney and Dooney confirmed they were real.
> The problem is, I can only find them on sites that sell personal protection products. And other than the article there is no info.
> The actual product is very nice quality. If someone did fake these, they did a good job. The stitching is straight and the leather is leather.
> I'm a security guard so I just thought it was neat to have as the wrist strap makes it convenient.
> (Sorry I didn't use the format. These are all over eBay with stock photos)




I believe that's a cell phone case from the late 90's, early 00's. When phones looked like candy bars.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> View attachment 2792931
> 
> View attachment 2792932
> 
> View attachment 2792934
> 
> 
> I bought one of these and I really don't know why. It's a pepper spray holster. After I received I thought, well maybe I will look it up (after the fact, right?).
> Well I found an article that posts a letter from one company owner to another. The company owned tells the other company owner not to sell this product as its fake.
> The company owner does research and finds that the guy who emailed him is in competition with the company who originally produced these. Apparently some distributor emailed Dooney and Dooney confirmed they were real.
> The problem is, I can only find them on sites that sell personal protection products. And other than the article there is no info.
> The actual product is very nice quality. If someone did fake these, they did a good job. The stitching is straight and the leather is leather.
> I'm a security guard so I just thought it was neat to have as the wrist strap makes it convenient.
> (Sorry I didn't use the format. These are all over eBay with stock photos)



Sheesh. This is another apparent bit of the nonsense on the Internet. It isn't counterfeit and it isn't a pepper spray case. It's a phone case made to fit the first cell phones that came out about 2000-ish. (My phone was a Nokia and would have fit the case.)

I don't believe your item is as old as the phones it's made to fit though. The clear IT plastic/vinyl patterned items are more recent.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sorry. I didn't read ahead to see the response from someone else.


----------



## missy_g

Not a phone case. Should have included more pics.


----------



## missy_g

R


----------



## sagg99

I doubt D&B would allow so many sites, including Amazon to sell fake D&B pepper spray holders.  Just my opinion


----------



## sagg99

Debbitage said:


> Thank you, everyone for your reply! It's good to meet other Dooney fans!


----------



## sagg99

:ban:





Debbitage said:


> This was a gift and I agree that my husband and sister paid too much for the quality that it is. I know the seller showed some of the defects in the post on eBay, but upon closer inspection, the leather seemed too thin and a lot of the details were not as good looking as I expect from a Dooney. So, yeah, that's why it's going back, it's not worth what was paid, to me, anyway.


----------



## missy_g

sagg99 said:


> I doubt D&B would allow so many sites, including Amazon to sell fake D&B pepper spray holders.  Just my opinion




That's what I was thinking. I'm just surprised I can't find more info.


----------



## BeenBurned

missy_g said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793071


It's definitely authentic. 

Some companies make items for specific authorized sellers, i.e., licensed "weapons" sellers, cell phone carriers, etc. 

It looks as though this item was made to be sold as part of a promotion by authorized pepper spray sellers. (In my state, you need a permit to carry pepper spray. I don't know whether that's required everywhere.)


----------



## Catbird9

Please authenticate this:

Item: Dooney and Bourke all weather leather shoulder bag
Listing number: 121480790675
Seller: angiet8367
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...675?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c48d1c293
Comments: Horseshoe Bag knockoff? Logo looks funny, strap looks wrong, stitching in some places looks crooked

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke all weather leather shoulder bag
> Listing number: 121480790675
> Seller: angiet8367
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...675?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c48d1c293
> Comments: Horseshoe Bag knockoff? Logo looks funny, strap looks wrong, stitching in some places looks crooked
> 
> Thank you.


It might be okay but I'd want to see a few more details before I'd consider recommending bidding or buying because a couple of things bother me. 


If you can request a picture of the back of the tag with the serial number, that would help. 

Also, look at the seller's pictures #3 and #5. Both pictures show the interior pocket on the left. One picture indicates that there's a red, white and blue tag (in the wrong place from where it should be) and the other picture doesn't have that tag. 

Also, request a picture of the backs of any rivets if they have stamping.

I've never seen the inside of the pocket as white as it appears in the pictures but that isn't conclusive.


----------



## Catbird9

Thanks, I have requested additional pictures and will post here when received.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller provided pictures of rivets, showing Dooney Bourke stamp. Also the tag is there, so it must have been covered up by a fold of the leather in the second picture. I could only save thumbnails for posting here, but I'm reasonably satisfied it's authentic. 

Coincidentally, I was at a local ranch sale today and lo and behold, there in front of me was a vintage D&B Horseshoe bag, also black and tan, but an older version with the old style DB brass fob, and an inside red white and blue tag. It had the original padded strap too. The seller wanted quite a bit too much for it so I passed...didn't feel like dickering. It was well worn but still had a lot of life in it, and if I didn't already have too many purses (IS there such a thing?) I would have gotten it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke all weather leather shoulder bag
> Listing number: 121480790675
> Seller: angiet8367
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...675?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c48d1c293
> Comments: Horseshoe Bag knockoff? Logo looks funny, strap looks wrong, stitching in some places looks crooked
> 
> Thank you.





Catbird9 said:


> Seller provided pictures of rivets, showing Dooney Bourke stamp. Also the tag is there, so it must have been covered up by a fold of the leather in the second picture. I could only save thumbnails for posting here, but I'm reasonably satisfied it's authentic.
> 
> Coincidentally, I was at a local ranch sale today and lo and behold, there in front of me was a vintage D&B Horseshoe bag, also black and tan, but an older version with the old style DB brass fob, and an inside red white and blue tag. It had the original padded strap too. The seller wanted quite a bit too much for it so I passed...didn't feel like dickering. It was well worn but still had a lot of life in it, and if I didn't already have too many purses (IS there such a thing?) I would have gotten it.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Your attached pictures don't enlarge but I can see enough to determine that the listing is AUTHENTIC.


----------



## seacoast

I recently found two vintage Dooneys, and would appreciate authentication. They are both in very good condition, no scuffs or stains, they've both been squashed and are a little stiff, as if they might have been in storage a long time. Neither has a serial number tag or any sign of a removed tag on the interior. Might they be pre-serial Dooneys, or are they just Fooneys? I have lots of pics, so I'll put them in separate posts.
1)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## seacoast

Vintage tag-less Dooney #2. All rivets in this one are stamped Dooney & Bourke, even on the interior:


----------



## BeenBurned

seacoast said:


> I recently found two vintage Dooneys, and would appreciate authentication. They are both in very good condition, no scuffs or stains, they've both been squashed and are a little stiff, as if they might have been in storage a long time. Neither has a serial number tag or any sign of a removed tag on the interior. Might they be pre-serial Dooneys, or are they just Fooneys? I have lots of pics, so I'll put them in separate posts.
> 1)





seacoast said:


> Vintage tag-less Dooney #2. All rivets in this one are stamped Dooney & Bourke, even on the interior:



Both are authentic!


----------



## seacoast

OOOh thank you! Are they especially valuable, given their age and condition? Do you have any suggestions on how to clean the interiors and re-block them?


----------



## JeremyGp24

My girlfriend found this at the thrift shop for $2 but wasn't sure if it was real. I'm assuming it's not, I've been looking it up all morning. Just wanted to know for sure.

The white tag says Made in China btw


----------



## BeenBurned

seacoast said:


> OOOh thank you! Are they especially valuable, given their age and condition? Do you have any suggestions on how to clean the interiors and re-block them?



I don't do rehabbing but there are some very talented members here who work miracles. I'm on my tablet and can't search. Hopefully someone can post a link.


----------



## BeenBurned

JeremyGp24 said:


> My girlfriend found this at the thrift shop for $2 but wasn't sure if it was real. I'm assuming it's not, I've been looking it up all morning. Just wanted to know for sure.
> 
> The white tag says Made in China btw



It's authentic. She got a bargain!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. She got a bargain!


Vintage Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag/ Handled Green/Brown Purse

111517189936

bubbly14u

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...936?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f6f14730

had to post this.  oooh, my eyes!


----------



## keepitserene

Please Authenticate this purse! Bucket bag in taupe. 

Thank you in advance!

Item: 221605822905

Listing number:
Seller: lnun5671
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AWL...L3A2b%2B4ogteU2O%2Fok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic? What's the name of it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...tSYyv4yEdyYg4rjvPHVJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller ID: myteemouse2012

item num. 261671461613


Thanks very much and Happy Thanksgiving to everybody


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Is this bag authentic? What's the name of it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...tSYyv4yEdyYg4rjvPHVJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller ID: myteemouse2012
> 
> item num. 261671461613
> 
> 
> Thanks very much and Happy Thanksgiving to everybody


It looks good but I don't know the style. 

It sort of looks like a cross between an equestrian and an over and under bag.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> It looks good but I don't know the style.
> 
> It sort of looks like a cross between an equestrian and an over and under bag.



Thanks Beenburned!


----------



## siestashots

I found a Dooney and Bourke at a yard sale and I'm pretty sure it is authentic. It's approximately 11" wide by 8" tall. No feet on the bottom. It's sachel style. I'm attaching some photos.
The black tag below the cloth Dooney & Bourke inside tag looks like it had writing on it but is so faded that it's unreadable. The inside of that black tag though has some numbers. I'm hoping someone can tell me if it is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

siestashots said:


> I found a Dooney and Bourke at a yard sale and I'm pretty sure it is authentic. It's approximately 11" wide by 8" tall. No feet on the bottom. It's sachel style. I'm attaching some photos.
> The black tag below the cloth Dooney & Bourke inside tag looks like it had writing on it but is so faded that it's unreadable. The inside of that black tag though has some numbers. I'm hoping someone can tell me if it is authentic.


It's authentic. The black tag used to say "made in China." The writing seems to wear off from the black tags pretty easily but I've attached a picture of one of the tags.


----------



## siestashots

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. The black tag used to say "made in China." The writing seems to wear off from the black tags pretty easily but I've attached a picture of one of the tags.


 
Thanks so much. Now I don't feel bad having spent $20


----------



## ophie07

Purchased this D&B All-Weather Handbag at a Goodwill for $10.  I'm not a connoisseur of handbags and don't know much about identifying fakes but a few things stand out to me about this one.  Stitching has come loose, hardware seems cheap and the only label in the bag is a plain Made in Korea.  The zipper tag/handle is labeled "K&K" if that's any help.  I still think its a great bag for $10, but if it's a fake I don't want to resell it once I'm tired of it.  Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ophie07 said:


> Purchased this D&B All-Weather Handbag at a Goodwill for $10.  I'm not a connoisseur of handbags and don't know much about identifying fakes but a few things stand out to me about this one.  Stitching has come loose, hardware seems cheap and the only label in the bag is a plain Made in Korea.  The zipper tag/handle is labeled "K&K" if that's any help.  I still think its a great bag for $10, but if it's a fake I don't want to resell it once I'm tired of it.  Thank you!


I'm sorry but it's fake and there's nothing right about it. 

Goodwill seems to think its exempt from abiding by the law against selling fakes but the fact is that it's illegal to sell counterfeit goods PERIOD. It doesn't matter whether it's knowingly or not or the fact that they don't sell as authentic. Any seller, any store, any yard saler, etc. is required to know that items are authentic or they can't be sold. (This isn't to say that the law isn't broken.)

I'd take it back, demand a full refund and let them know that the bag is fake.


----------



## ophie07

Been Burned:  Ok, thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

<<I still think its a great bag for $10, but if it's a fake I don't want to resell it once I'm tired of it.>>

My story, for what it's worth:

I inherited two vintage "Dooney & Bourke" purses from my mom. I liked one of them enough to carry it around for a while. I grew to love that little purse. It held all my stuff, neatly organized. It was comfortable to carry.  I began researching vintage Dooney & Bourke, and quickly learned that both of mom's bags were fakes. However, they were pretty good fakes, and I enjoyed them. When they'd outlived their usefulness to me, I donated them to a local charity. 

But now I know how to recognize a genuine Dooney & Bourke, and have bought several nice ones on eBay and at local thrift or consignment shops. I truly appreciate these bags, and that never would've happened if I hadn't inherited those fakes.

Not sure if this belongs on this thread....apologies if misplaced. Thank you to BeenBurned and other experts on the topic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> <<I still think its a great bag for $10, but if it's a fake I don't want to resell it once I'm tired of it.>>
> 
> My story, for what it's worth:
> 
> I inherited two vintage "Dooney & Bourke" purses from my mom. I liked one of them enough to carry it around for a while. I grew to love that little purse. It held all my stuff, neatly organized. It was comfortable to carry.  I began researching vintage Dooney & Bourke, and quickly learned that both of mom's bags were fakes. However, they were pretty good fakes, and I enjoyed them. When they'd outlived their usefulness to me, I donated them to a local charity.
> 
> But now I know how to recognize a genuine Dooney & Bourke, and have bought several nice ones on eBay and at local thrift or consignment shops. I truly appreciate these bags, and that never would've happened if I hadn't inherited those fakes.
> 
> Not sure if this belongs on this thread....apologies if misplaced. Thank you to BeenBurned and other experts on the topic.


In the future, please don't donate fakes. Charities seem to think they're above the law as far as the sale of counterfeit items goes and they will resell the fakes, often for prices higher than what you can get the real deal for. Buyers usually don't know the difference, think they're getting bargains for genuine items and by the time they learn of what they got, it's too late for refunds.

I won't even go into the horrific implications of the counterfeit industry, the money generated by it and the victims they employ to make the fakes.


----------



## Mkest275

http://www.vinted.com/sh/clothes/8550761-new-dooney-and-bourke-mukticolor-tote

Im new to this, so please bare with me! Im interested in this black Dooney mm rainbow tote, however i cant find it anywhere online in my research, which to me screams red flag. I also have never seen a Dooney with such a bare interior before. Has anyone seen this bag before. Is it real or a fake? Please help lol. 

Btw the bag is on Vinted, which is the link. If you cant see it i can email screenshots if need be!


----------



## Mkest275

Here are the pics so you dont need to use the link! Real or fake!?!


----------



## Mkest275

2


----------



## Mkest275

3


----------



## BeenBurned

Mkest275 said:


> http://www.vinted.com/sh/clothes/8550761-new-dooney-and-bourke-mukticolor-tote
> 
> Im new to this, so please bare with me! Im interested in this black Dooney mm rainbow tote, however i cant find it anywhere online in my research, which to me screams red flag. I also have never seen a Dooney with such a bare interior before. Has anyone seen this bag before. Is it real or a fake? Please help lol.
> 
> Btw the bag is on Vinted, which is the link. If you cant see it i can email screenshots if need be!


As long as the pictures are the actual item, it looks fine.


----------



## Mkest275

Thank you! I'm pretty good with Coach, but Dooney is a whole new world to me haha.


----------



## thecollector629

Hiya!
I have this really cute coin purse that every fiber of me says is legit,
but can you please confirm?
There are no tags inside or anything that I can see.
It measures 3.5" x 3" x .5"
Thank you as always!


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hiya!
> I have this really cute coin purse that every fiber of me says is legit,
> but can you please confirm?
> There are no tags inside or anything that I can see.
> It measures 3.5" x 3" x .5"
> Thank you as always!


It's an authentic signature kisslock coin purse.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic signature kisslock coin purse.


Thank you Speedy!!


----------



## Catbird9

Please authenticate:

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Backpack/Purse


 Listing number: 251747002602

Seller: floydie-toydie

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...602?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9d4a68ea

Comments: Quality looks questionable, especially the piping which looks like it might be vinyl. Stitching uneven, no ID label shown. Lining: fabric? Is this really a Dooney? 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Backpack/Purse
> 
> 
> Listing number: 251747002602
> 
> Seller: floydie-toydie
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...602?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9d4a68ea
> 
> Comments: Quality looks questionable, especially the piping which looks like it might be vinyl. Stitching uneven, no ID label shown. Lining: fabric? Is this really a Dooney?
> 
> Thanks!


The bag is fake. Report away!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Another similar one, please authenticate:

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE All Weather Leather VINTAGE Backpack Purse Cream Camel 

 Listing number: 331412788721

Seller:  9th_street_treasures

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d29bdd5f1

Comments: What stands out to me: logo not centered on the flap, shapes of the strap ends diagonal rather than pointed. Lining looks like like fabric? Uncharacteristic knots on ends of decorative "drawstring" piping (D&B would have tassels, and the drawstring would actually function as a drawstring!)? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake. Report away!



Will do, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Another similar one, please authenticate:
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE All Weather Leather VINTAGE Backpack Purse Cream Camel
> 
> Listing number: 331412788721
> 
> Seller:  9th_street_treasures
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d29bdd5f1
> 
> Comments: What stands out to me: logo not centered on the flap, shapes of the strap ends diagonal rather than pointed. Lining looks like like fabric? Uncharacteristic knots on ends of decorative "drawstring" piping (D&B would have tassels, and the drawstring would actually function as a drawstring!)?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Fake too.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Backpack/Purse
> 
> 
> Listing number: 251747002602
> 
> Seller: floydie-toydie
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...602?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9d4a68ea
> 
> Comments: Quality looks questionable, especially the piping which looks like it might be vinyl. Stitching uneven, no ID label shown. Lining: fabric? Is this really a Dooney?
> 
> Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake. Report away!



Wow! That's fast! The listing was removed but here's another similar fake.

Note the inconsistent two-toned coloring of the pebbled (non) leather:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...0?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item27eb84a27a

Seller  paradisetradingpost2014


----------



## Catbird9

Glad to see they are being removed. Thank you!


----------



## chiarachaplin

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather
Listing number:121510801822
Seller: vale_tova
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121510801822
Comments: 
Listing ends in 15 minutes! hopefully someone sees this on time!


----------



## BeenBurned

chiarachaplin said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather
> Listing number:121510801822
> Seller: vale_tova
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121510801822
> Comments:
> Listing ends in 15 minutes! hopefully someone sees this on time!


It's fake. 

I'm going to report even though it ended.


----------



## chiarachaplin

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> I'm going to report even though it ended.



Ah, I don't feel so bad I didn't bid after all.  Thank you.


----------



## chiarachaplin

Item Name : Vintage Dooney
Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Authentic-Dooney-Bag-53f760b9ba534022cd03a3b4
I am not sure if that link will work, and also the first bag is not the actual bag she's selling.


----------



## BeenBurned

chiarachaplin said:


> Item Name : Vintage Dooney
> Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Authentic-Dooney-Bag-53f760b9ba534022cd03a3b4
> I am not sure if that link will work, and also the first bag is not the actual bag she's selling.


I'll comment on the bags shown and I also want to comment on my feelings toward Poshmark.

1. You're correct that the first picture is a different bag and a different style from the bag shown in the third and fourth pictures. 

2. Both bags ARE authentic.

BUT you don't know for sure that any of the pictures are the seller's own pictures of the actual bag. Sellers need to show pictures of the actual bag you will receive. Pictures of other bags don't tell you anything about what you're buying, whether what you're buying is authentic or whether the seller is honest.

Another issue I have is with Poshmark. That site has MANY, many fakes and in my experience, doesn't remove fakes nor do they do enough to ensure their members a safe and honest buying experience.

If you plan to buy, verify with the seller that any pictures shown will be her item and her pictures and to confirm, request that she post a picture of the inside of the bag and the serial number tag with a piece of paper with her seller ID on it.


----------



## Catbird9

This also happens on eBay. There is a current eBay listing for a vintage Dooney & Bourke Essex and I know the item pictured is not the one being sold (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item566d378276.) The first 3 pictures are lifted from another seller's listing. The 4th picture is (apparently) the actual item being sold, but it is a medium Essex, not a small as shown in the other 3 pictures. I emailed this seller and asked for additional pictures, and she sent me pictures of a medium Essex, a different bag entirely. Very deceptive.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> This also happens on eBay. There is a current eBay listing for a vintage Dooney & Bourke Essex and I know the item pictured is not the one being sold (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item566d378276.) The first 3 pictures are lifted from another seller's listing. The 4th picture is (apparently) the actual item being sold, but it is a medium Essex, not a small as shown in the other 3 pictures. I emailed this seller and asked for additional pictures, and she sent me pictures of a medium Essex, a different bag entirely. Very deceptive.



This is a very good reason to stay away from seller summer102505.


----------



## bella.stranger

Item Name : Dooney & Bourke Nylon Triple Zip
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Dooney-Bourke...&sr=1-1&keywords=dooney+and+bourke+triple+zip

Label is on the back of the bag, comes with a registration card...  sold by i love dooney on amazon.

thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

bella.stranger said:


> Item Name : Dooney & Bourke Nylon Triple Zip
> Link: http://www.amazon.com/Dooney-Bourke...&sr=1-1&keywords=dooney+and+bourke+triple+zip
> 
> Label is on the back of the bag, comes with a registration card...  sold by i love dooney on amazon.
> 
> thanks!


                                  ILoveDooney              IS Dooney and Bourke. They also sell on ebay.


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
    Is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...tSYyv4yEdyYg4rjvPHVJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller name: walletsnthings
item num. 321615178541

Thanks very much


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...tSYyv4yEdyYg4rjvPHVJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller name: walletsnthings
> item num. 321615178541
> 
> Thanks very much


It's authentic.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks BeenBurned, Merry Christmas


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Thanks BeenBurned, Merry Christmas


Thanks. Same to you.


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
    Can you authenticate this bag please, I believe it's the same style as my last request authentication, just in red.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...tSYyv4yEdyYg4rjvPHVJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller ID: reduxstylect
item num. 291327285520
                                          Thanks very much


----------



## gingersnap61

I found a belt at GW a few days ago and hoping I can get an expert to authenticate this belt.
Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag please, I believe it's the same style as my last request authentication, just in red.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...tSYyv4yEdyYg4rjvPHVJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller ID: reduxstylect
> item num. 291327285520
> Thanks very much


Authentic Gladstone bag.


gingersnap61 said:


> I found a belt at GW a few days ago and hoping I can get an expert to authenticate this belt.
> Thank you.



Authentic.


----------



## gingersnap61

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Gladstone bag.
> 
> 
> Authentic.



Thank you so much BeenBurned.  Merry Christmas! :xtree:


----------



## latetotheparty

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag please, I believe it's the same style as my last request authentication, just in red.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...tSYyv4yEdyYg4rjvPHVJY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller ID: reduxstylect
> item num. 291327285520
> Thanks very much


Thanks again BeenBurned, I've been away from my computer lately


----------



## sagg99

Is this an older dooney?


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Is this an older dooney?


Is there supposed to be either a listing or a picture attached?


----------



## sagg99

sagg99 said:


> Is this an older dooney?


trouble posting with my phone


----------



## sagg99

sagg99 said:


> trouble posting with my phone


If it's fake, I just donated 2.50 to Savers   I've never seen that style of attachment on the straps, and a green lining, the zipper is a RIRI, and the inside zipper is a Talon


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> trouble posting with my phone





sagg99 said:


> If it's fake, I just donated 2.50 to Savers   I've never seen that style of attachment on the straps, and a green lining, the zipper is a RIRI, and the inside zipper is a Talon


You got a great deal on an authentic bag! Congratulations!


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> You got a great deal on an authentic bag! Congratulations!


Thanks, I almost changed my mind about buying it.


----------



## lulustarr

hiya! i am brand new & technically challenged-so i am not sure i am doing this correctly.
i have searched for 3 days online trying to verify info on my d&b bag i purchased through ebay.seller said it was authentic-but when i search the numbers on the bag nothing comes up??? ANY help will be GREATLY appreciated. thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## southernbelle82

lulustarr said:


> hiya! i am brand new & technically challenged-so i am not sure i am doing this correctly.
> 
> i have searched for 3 days online trying to verify info on my d&b bag i purchased through ebay.seller said it was authentic-but when i search the numbers on the bag nothing comes up??? ANY help will be GREATLY appreciated. thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2853651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853654




It really does look authentic to me, I vividly remember this handbag style. It's from about 4 years ago I believe.


----------



## BeenBurned

lulustarr said:


> hiya! i am brand new & technically challenged-so i am not sure i am doing this correctly.
> i have searched for 3 days online trying to verify info on my d&b bag i purchased through ebay.seller said it was authentic-but when i search the numbers on the bag nothing comes up??? ANY help will be GREATLY appreciated. thanks so much!
> View attachment 2853651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853652
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853653
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853654





southernbelle82 said:


> It really does look authentic to me, I vividly remember this handbag style. It's from about 4 years ago I believe.


It's authentic. 

Searching for a Dooney serial number won't pull up any identifying information because Dooney serial numbers are unique. Unless someone listed the exact bag and posted the numbers, you'll never find anything. And since the style is about 8 years old, the odds of finding another just like it are slim.

Here's the bag listed on QVC several years ago.
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...llection-Long-Handle-Tote.product.A82296.html


----------



## lulustarr

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> Searching for a Dooney serial number won't pull up any identifying information because Dooney serial numbers are unique. Unless someone listed the exact bag and posted the numbers, you'll never find anything. And since the style is about 8 years old, the odds of finding another just like it are slim.
> 
> Here's the bag listed on QVC several years ago.
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...llection-Long-Handle-Tote.product.A82296.html



OMG-it has taken me nearly 30 minutes to figure out how to find the ppl.who were kind enough to reply-then another 30 minutes to figure out HOW to reply back.it's very confusing for me.i have MS,so even the smallest of things confuse the crap outta me.i get lost checking my email.hahaha!
hope i am doing this right and ya'll actually see this.
i just wanted to say thank you SO much for taking the time to help me with this.that was VERY kind of you both! i think i LOVE you people!
did i initially post my question,though,in the wrong place? also-is it considered rude or expecting too much if i post more bags that i have questions on? i have A LOT of bags that i have picked up over the years at thrift shops and when i lived in the uk.i know nothing about labels/value-if i liked it,i just bought it.my MS has gotten worse so it's time for me to sell all of my bags-but many of them i can't find anything about them online.trust me-i have looked.lol
okay-too much iced coffee.i'm at a level 3 on the babbling meter. 
lulu


----------



## lulustarr

southernbelle82 said:


> It really does look authentic to me, I vividly remember this handbag style. It's from about 4 years ago I believe.


OMG-it has taken me nearly 30 minutes to figure out how to find the ppl.who were kind enough to reply-then another 30 minutes to figure out HOW to reply back.it's very confusing for me.i have MS,so even the smallest of things confuse the crap outta me.i get lost checking my email.hahaha!
hope i am doing this right and ya'll actually see this.
i just wanted to say thank you SO much for taking the time to help me with this.that was VERY kind of you both! i think i LOVE you people!
did i initially post my question,though,in the wrong place? also-is it considered rude or expecting too much if i post more bags that i have questions on? i have A LOT of bags that i have picked up over the years at thrift shops and when i lived in the uk.i know nothing about labels/value-if i liked it,i just bought it.my MS has gotten worse so it's time for me to sell all of my bags-but many of them i can't find anything about them online.trust me-i have looked.lol
okay-too much iced coffee.i'm at a level 3 on the babbling meter. 
lulu


----------



## BeenBurned

lulustarr said:


> OMG-it has taken me nearly 30 minutes to figure out how to find the ppl.who were kind enough to reply-then another 30 minutes to figure out HOW to reply back.it's very confusing for me.i have MS,so even the smallest of things confuse the crap outta me.i get lost checking my email.hahaha!
> hope i am doing this right and ya'll actually see this.
> i just wanted to say thank you SO much for taking the time to help me with this.that was VERY kind of you both! i think i LOVE you people!
> did i initially post my question,though,in the wrong place? also-is it considered rude or expecting too much if i post more bags that i have questions on? i have A LOT of bags that i have picked up over the years at thrift shops and when i lived in the uk.i know nothing about labels/value-if i liked it,i just bought it.my MS has gotten worse so it's time for me to sell all of my bags-but many of them i can't find anything about them online.trust me-i have looked.lol
> okay-too much iced coffee.i'm at a level 3 on the babbling meter.
> lulu


You're welcome. 

For the brands I know, I don't mind authenticating without purchases or links but depending on the brand, some of the various brands of subforums don't authenticate completed listings, private purchases, purchases without an online link, etc.

I just want to make you aware of the policies some authenticators have. Since it's a voluntary service, authenticators can set their own rules by which they want to authenticate. For whatever brands you have, see the first post of the thread(s) to see what their rules are.


----------



## lulustarr

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> For the brands I know, I don't mind authenticating without purchases or links but depending on the brand, some of the various brands of subforums don't authenticate completed listings, private purchases, purchases without an online link, etc.
> 
> I just want to make you aware of the policies some authenticators have. Since it's a voluntary service, authenticators can set their own rules by which they want to authenticate. For whatever brands you have, see the first post of the thread(s) to see what their rules are.


thank you for this information! hopefully i will be able to figure out how this site works/runs.lol


----------



## Beccasbags

Please help to authenticate this vintage Dooney and Bourke bag. It was given to me by a friend and I can not find another one like it anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Beccasbags said:


> Please help to authenticate this vintage Dooney and Bourke bag. It was given to me by a friend and I can not find another one like it anywhere. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854409
> View attachment 2854410
> View attachment 2854411
> View attachment 2854412
> View attachment 2854413
> View attachment 2854414
> View attachment 2854415


It's authentic but it's not vintage. It's probably around 10-13 years old. I don't know the style name.


----------



## Beccasbags

Thank you!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hi...this is an ebay listing with no clear inside the bag pics, and I am not up on all of the Dooney styles. But I like the look, color,  and size of this bag. Can you tell if it is authentic by the pics provided? Unfortunately I think the seller is also selling a fake Kate Spade, so I am hesitant.
TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231443236232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> Hi...this is an ebay listing with no clear inside the bag pics, and I am not up on all of the Dooney styles. But I like the look, color,  and size of this bag. Can you tell if it is authentic by the pics provided? Unfortunately I think the seller is also selling a fake Kate Spade, so I am hesitant.
> TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231443236232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That dooney is fake.


----------



## Mkest275

The dooney is a fake, and so is the Kate Spade.


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> Hi...this is an ebay listing with no clear inside the bag pics, and I am not up on all of the Dooney styles. But I like the look, color,  and size of this bag. Can you tell if it is authentic by the pics provided? Unfortunately I think the seller is also selling a fake Kate Spade, so I am hesitant.
> TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231443236232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





BeenBurned said:


> That dooney is fake.





Mkest275 said:


> The dooney is a fake, and so is the Kate Spade.


I was on my tablet earlier and didn't look at the seller, ibuynsellus's other listings. 

In addition to the fake Dooney, there's a fake Kate Spade (with Burberry also in title) as well as a fake Coach in the completed listings. 
*ibuynsellus 
*


----------



## lurkernomore

BeenBurned said:


> That dooney is fake.





Mkest275 said:


> The dooney is a fake, and so is the Kate Spade.





BeenBurned said:


> I was on my tablet earlier and didn't look at the seller, ibuynsellus's other listings.
> 
> In addition to the fake Dooney, there's a fake Kate Spade (with Burberry also in title) as well as a fake Coach in the completed listings.
> *ibuynsellus
> *


Thank you both.  I seem to gravitate to this shape bag - but it definitely looked off to me.
We used to have a huge outdoor flea market here in NH where they would literally put whatever label you wanted on the bag - so the KS/ Burberry bag was also a huge flag.


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> Thank you both.  I seem to gravitate to this shape bag - but it definitely looked off to me.
> We used to have a huge outdoor flea market here in NH where they would literally put whatever label you wanted on the bag - so the KS/ Burberry bag was also a huge flag.


If you've ever visited Canal Street in NYC, they have similar options. They have generic bags and they open a drawer from which you can choose the label of the brand you want to carry. 

That's why you often see the same fake styles with whatever brand the buyer opted for. 

Here's a "Prada"






Here's the similar style in "Gucci"










And Kate Spade label slapped on to fake Burb style plaid bag:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## holder310

I am not sure if this is the correct place to post, but I was shocked to order online from Belk.com on their New Year's Sale and receive an obvious fake Dooney Florentine Satchel.  I wish I had taken pics.  The zipper had two different threads. The interior button didn't have the name on it. The material wasn't leather, but I couldn't tell what it was. I have the same purse and was ordering this for my daughter's birthday. My DH could even tell it was a fake, but ONLY after I got mine out and he could compare the two.

I called Belk. They were extremely nice and refunded me the money at my local store. I really wanted to cut the bag in half and deconstruct it just to see what it looked like. 

I guess someone bought an authentic one and returned the fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

holder310 said:


> I am not sure if this is the correct place to post, but I was shocked to order online from Belk.com on their New Year's Sale and receive an obvious fake Dooney Florentine Satchel.  I wish I had taken pics.  The zipper had two different threads. The interior button didn't have the name on it. The material wasn't leather, but I couldn't tell what it was. I have the same purse and was ordering this for my daughter's birthday. My DH could even tell it was a fake, but ONLY after I got mine out and he could compare the two.
> 
> I called Belk. They were extremely nice and refunded me the money at my local store. I really wanted to cut the bag in half and deconstruct it just to see what it looked like.
> 
> I guess someone bought an authentic one and returned the fake.


That's possible but I wish you'd taken pictures of the bag you got. There are many "fake" accusations from buyers who purchased from coach and Dooney ebay stores and we know the manufacturers don't sell fakes. 

The assumption that a bag is fake is often a case of the buyer not knowing the particular style, materials, etc.

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=ilovedooney&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## holder310

BeenBurned said:


> That's possible but I wish you'd taken pictures of the bag you got. There are many "fake" accusations from buyers who purchased from coach and Dooney ebay stores and we know the manufacturers don't sell fakes.
> 
> The assumption that a bag is fake is often a case of the buyer not knowing the particular style, materials, etc.
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=ilovedooney&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home




The funny part was when the SA in handbags was done with my refund, she looked at the purse and said "well, I wonder what I supposed to do with this now?" I asked her if it was so obviously fake and she gave me a look like 'lady, please.'   Haha.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi,
Can you authenticate this bag please? 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4a44c331

seller ID: bates1127
item num. 181634646833
Thanks very much


----------



## gatorgirl07

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4a44c331
> 
> seller ID: bates1127
> item num. 181634646833
> Thanks very much



I am not an authenticator, but it looks good to me.  i have this bag in the darker brown, and all the pics are the same


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4a44c331
> 
> seller ID: bates1127
> item num. 181634646833
> Thanks very much


It's an authentic tassel tote.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi,
Can you authenticate this bag please? 

Link: Hi,
Can you authenticate this bag please? 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourk...item2a4a44c331

seller ID: somerhousede
item num. 371233904737
Thanks very much


----------



## BeenBurned

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Link: Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37123390473...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=371233904737&_rdc=1
> seller ID: somerhousede
> item num. 371233904737
> Thanks very much



Your link isn't working. I fixed it and copied it here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/37123390473...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=371233904737&_rdc=1

The bag is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

holder310 said:


> Fake, right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4631c3703a
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That bag is authentic. 

What makes you think it's fake?


----------



## holder310

Fake, right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4631c3703a

Thanks in advance!


----------



## holder310

BeenBurned said:


> That bag is authentic.
> 
> What makes you think it's fake?




I read that if the interior snap didn't have Dooney and Bourke written on it, it was a fake.  Is that not the case?


----------



## Caledonia

Wondering if this key fob is authentic. Thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...317?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d7ef1855


----------



## BeenBurned

Caledonia said:


> Wondering if this key fob is authentic. Thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...317?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d7ef1855


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

holder310 said:


> I read that if the interior snap didn't have Dooney and Bourke written on it, it was a fake.  Is that not the case?


It's not the case. Some hardware does have the name engraved but not always. (And there are lots of fakes that have marked hardware too.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Caledonia

Thank you.


----------



## holder310

BeenBurned said:


> It's not the case. Some hardware does have the name engraved but not always. (And there are lots of fakes that have marked hardware too.)



That is good to know, thanks!


----------



## Reina1985

Item name: dooney Classic satchel
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/199021690/vintage-authentic-donney-and-bourke?ref=favs_view_22


----------



## Reina1985

Item name: dooney and bourke satchel
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/209679133/lovely-dooney-bourke-preppy-bag-small?ref=favs_view_9


----------



## Reina1985

Item name: dooney and bourke satchel
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/195676989/early-80s-dooney-bourke-classic-black?ref=favs_view_24


----------



## BeenBurned

Reina1985 said:


> Item name: dooney Classic satchel
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/199021690/vintage-authentic-donney-and-bourke?ref=favs_view_22





Reina1985 said:


> Item name: dooney and bourke satchel
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/209679133/lovely-dooney-bourke-preppy-bag-small?ref=favs_view_9





Reina1985 said:


> Item name: dooney and bourke satchel
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/195676989/early-80s-dooney-bourke-classic-black?ref=favs_view_24


All 3 are authentic.


----------



## holder310

Could you take a look at this and see if it is authentic:  (I hope it is.  I bought it.)  It just seems "off".


http://www.ebay.com/itm/25178254557...arms=gh1g=I251782545573.N19.S2.M-10040.R1.TR2


----------



## BeenBurned

holder310 said:


> Could you take a look at this and see if it is authentic:  (I hope it is.  I bought it.)  It just seems "off".
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25178254557...arms=gh1g=I251782545573.N19.S2.M-10040.R1.TR2


Both pieces (bag and wallet) are authentic.


----------



## holder310

BeenBurned said:


> Both pieces (bag and wallet) are authentic.



Yay!  Thank you so much.  I was worried (a little) because the leather is thinner than my small satchel, there isn't really a leather scent and it already has a slouch, although it is obviously new.  

Thanks again!


----------



## raquelita78

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23497dc594

Please take a look and see if this is authentic?  

Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

raquelita78 said:


> View attachment 2866932
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866933
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...708?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23497dc594
> 
> Please take a look and see if this is authentic?
> 
> Thank you


Welcome to TPF!

The carrier in the listing is authentic. 

Note that when the listing has pictures, you don't need to post the same pictures in the post. If it's necessary to get addiitonal pictures for authentication purposes, those would need to be posted.


----------



## raquelita78

thank you, this is my first time using this site.  Much appreciated


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi,
     Is this bag authentic? I've nevr seen double duck patches

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4aab8813

seller ID- heraldineny

item num.- 181641381907     Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi,
> Is this bag authentic? I've nevr seen double duck patches
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...907?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4aab8813
> 
> seller ID- heraldineny
> 
> item num.- 181641381907     Thanks


You've never seen them because Dooney never did them. They also don't cover their solid brass buckles with pleather.

Report away!


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> You've never seen them because Dooney never did them. They also don't cover their solid brass buckles with pleather.
> 
> Report away!


Thanks Beenburned. I will report


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B wallet?
From a local thrift store.
Approx. 4.625"w x 4.25"h x 1"d closed. 4.625" x 10.75" open.
Any and all info is much appreciated...name, age, etc.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B wallet?
> From a local thrift store.
> Approx. 4.625"w x 4.25"h x 1"d closed. 4.625" x 10.75" open.
> Any and all info is much appreciated...name, age, etc.
> Thanks in advance!


It's authentic and you have another great find.


----------



## JOODLZ

Thanks, BeenBurned...pretty cool for $3.99, huh? 
Hopefully the weather will clear so I can take pics of a top handle bag my sister found at a yard sale yesterday...for FREE!


----------



## JOODLZ

Yay...the skies cleared a little. Can you please have a look at this D&B bag?
Approx. 11"w x 8"h x 3.75"d. Handles 7.5" to top of bag.
Double pockets on both sides inside bag, not pictured.
A little dirty outside, but who can beat free?
Any info is always appreciated...thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Yay...the skies cleared a little. Can you please have a look at this D&B bag?
> Approx. 11"w x 8"h x 3.75"d. Handles 7.5" to top of bag.
> Double pockets on both sides inside bag, not pictured.
> A little dirty outside, but who can beat free?
> Any info is always appreciated...thanks again!


Authentic tassel tote.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic tassel tote.



Thanks, BeenBurned...I discovered the paper tag with name and other info AFTER she was in the bubble bath...oops! Much, much cleaner, but still has a couple of spots


----------



## jalex.t

Real? I got this at Value Village for $25


----------



## BeenBurned

jalex.t said:


> Real? I got this at Value Village for $25


I'm not totally comfortable but one picture isn't enough. Please post a photo of the inside showing any pockets and seams.


----------



## jalex.t

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not totally comfortable but one picture isn't enough. Please post a photo of the inside showing any pockets and seams.



Ah I can tell it isn't  some of the hard wear is tarnished  I feel so disappointed.Do you think it could still be real leather?


----------



## BeenBurned

jalex.t said:


> Ah I can tell it isn't  some of the hard wear is tarnished  I feel so disappointed.Do you think it could still be real leather?


The hardware isn't my concern as much as the style of the bag itself. Dooney's hardware is brass and real brass does tarnish so that's not necessarily a red flag. 

I am betting that the duck emblem will pry off fairly easily. The stamped duck isn't correct and the whole stamping is uncentered and misaligned. Although there's the appearance of stitching holding it on (and even fakes sometimes have stitched emblems), I don't believe yours is sewn. 

I doubt the bag is real leather either.

The good thing is that VV (Savers where I live) does do exchanges but even for other thrifts that claim to have no-refund/no return policies, if you make enough noise, they'll allow it. 

The fact is that it's illegal for anyone to sell a fake and that includes charities. A seller is responsible for authenticating their items and whether they admit it's fake, claim not to know whether genuine or lie and say it's authentic, if it's fake, they can't sell.


----------



## jalex.t

BeenBurned said:


> The hardware isn't my concern as much as the style of the bag itself. Dooney's hardware is brass and real brass does tarnish so that's not necessarily a red flag.
> 
> I am betting that the duck emblem will pry off fairly easily. The stamped duck isn't correct and the whole stamping is uncentered and misaligned. Although there's the appearance of stitching holding it on (and even fakes sometimes have stitched emblems), I don't believe yours is sewn.
> 
> I doubt the bag is real leather either.
> 
> The good thing is that VV (Savers where I live) does do exchanges but even for other thrifts that claim to have no-refund/no return policies, if you make enough noise, they'll allow it.
> 
> The fact is that it's illegal for anyone to sell a fake and that includes charities. A seller is responsible for authenticating their items and whether they admit it's fake, claim not to know whether genuine or lie and say it's authentic, if it's fake, they can't sell.



Thank you very much. I took the tag off though  it was in the lock and key section too so it didn't even cross my mind it could be fake, I was just excited to find it! Ugh.


----------



## BeenBurned

jalex.t said:


> Thank you very much. I took the tag off though  it was in the lock and key section too so it didn't even cross my mind it could be fake, I was just excited to find it! Ugh.


I find that you can find authentic items on the wall (where they put the cheap stuff) and get really cheap deals and you'll find fakes locked up behind the counter for expensive prices. 

I've found similar authentic Dooneys at Savers/Value Village for under $10. If it were me, I'd take it bag, explain that you took the tag off but had it authenticated and it's fake. 

Depending on the manager, they may bend. 

If you paid for your purchase with a credit card, you can file a dispute through them if the store won't help you.


----------



## jalex.t

BeenBurned said:


> I find that you can find authentic items on the wall (where they put the cheap stuff) and get really cheap deals and you'll find fakes locked up behind the counter for expensive prices.
> 
> I've found similar authentic Dooneys at Savers/Value Village for under $10. If it were me, I'd take it bag, explain that you took the tag off but had it authenticated and it's fake.
> 
> Depending on the manager, they may bend.
> 
> If you paid for your purchase with a credit card, you can file a dispute through them if the store won't help you.



Thank you! I will try that.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1021310947?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
is this real? I want to find a real one now. I also feel like selling it for 50 is too much considering the size?


----------



## BeenBurned

jalex.t said:


> Thank you! I will try that.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1021310947?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> is this real? I want to find a real one now. I also feel like selling it for 50 is too much considering the size?


That bag is authentic. 

We can't advise on price because there are so many variables. 

But a way to get an idea of what a bag/style is worth is to do an ebay search of completed listings and sold listings. You can also do a search of current listings to see what they're listed for. 

That style is an equestrian bag but not all sellers know the style name. There are also different sizes of equestrians.

Here's a search of current listings:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ey+equestrian&_nkw=dooney+equestrian&_sacat=0

and sold listings:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...oney+equestrian&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

If you buy from ebay, Bonanza or another site, you should still verify that the bag is authentic.


----------



## jalex.t

BeenBurned said:


> That bag is authentic.
> 
> We can't advise on price because there are so many variables.
> 
> But a way to get an idea of what a bag/style is worth is to do an ebay search of completed listings and sold listings. You can also do a search of current listings to see what they're listed for.
> 
> That style is an equestrian bag but not all sellers know the style name. There are also different sizes of equestrians.
> 
> Here's a search of current listings:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...ey+equestrian&_nkw=dooney+equestrian&_sacat=0
> 
> and sold listings:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...oney+equestrian&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc
> 
> If you buy from ebay, Bonanza or another site, you should still verify that the bag is authentic.



Thank you so much! You're so helpful. Have a good day!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hi, can someone take a look at this one? &#128516; Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351295713780?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hi, can someone take a look at this one? &#128516; Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351295713780?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The planner is genuine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BeenBurned said:


> The planner is genuine.




&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

jalex.t said:


> Thank you! I will try that.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ag/1021310947?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> is this real? I want to find a real one now. I also feel like selling it for 50 is too much considering the size?



Looks like a medium Essex to me. Needs cleaning.

I agree with BeenBurned, the best way to get an idea of values is to search sold items on eBay.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage Dooney Bourke Leather Purse Handbag 
Listing number: 221673461872
Seller: misty_065
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...3&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=231464692447&rt=nc
Comments: Bag looks like it was dipped in vaseline. Duck logo - glued on? wrong font? no hyphen in All-Weather? Wrong number of feet on bottom of bag, and no leather strips behind them. Interior pocket totally wrong. Fail.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney Bourke Leather Purse Handbag
> Listing number: 221673461872
> Seller: misty_065
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...3&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=231464692447&rt=nc
> Comments: Bag looks like it was dipped in vaseline. Duck logo - glued on? wrong font? no hyphen in All-Weather? Wrong number of feet on bottom of bag, and no leather strips behind them. Interior pocket totally wrong. Fail.


Very fake!


----------



## SheriDahlin

Please Authenticate this D&B green drawstring bag
Ebayseller johnd4ever
item:vintage Dooney Bourke  green and tan small drawstring duffle purse
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-Green-and-Tan-Small-Drawstring-Duffle-Purse-/1415
Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

SheriDahlin said:


> Please Authenticate this D&B green drawstring bag
> Ebayseller johnd4ever
> item:vintage Dooney Bourke  green and tan small drawstring duffle purse
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-Green-and-Tan-Small-Drawstring-Duffle-Purse-/1415
> Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was the listing removed or was the link broken? 

I did find this in the seller's completed listings. It seems okay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SheriDahlin

BeenBurned said:


> Was the listing removed or was the link broken?
> 
> I did find this in the seller's completed listings. It seems okay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you BB..the bag was sold  on Feb 2


----------



## DooneyDucky

I won this off ebay and need reassurance that it's authentic. It looks authentic to me but I'd love a second opinion- or third! Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-VI...fNf7%2FiAiy5OLRjs3EVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

DooneyDucky said:


> I won this off ebay and need reassurance that it's authentic. It looks authentic to me but I'd love a second opinion- or third! Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-VI...fNf7%2FiAiy5OLRjs3EVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


You did fine!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I thought so! Thank you! Can you tell how very excited I am? Finding one in such great condition is a dream for me.


----------



## jalex.t

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...se/1029644941?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Real?


----------



## BeenBurned

jalex.t said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...se/1029644941?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Real?


The pictures aren't that great but it appears to be authentic based on what I can see.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
I stopped dead in my tracks when I found this at GW yesterday...
Approx. 9.75"w x 10.5"h x 5.5"d. Handles 13" to buckles.
Maybe a vintage AWL Bucket Bag? Probably the most beautiful Dooney I've ever seen 
Any additional info is much appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
> I stopped dead in my tracks when I found this at GW yesterday...
> Approx. 9.75"w x 10.5"h x 5.5"d. Handles 13" to buckles.
> Maybe a vintage AWL Bucket Bag? Probably the most beautiful Dooney I've ever seen
> Any additional info is much appreciated!
> Thanks in advance


Nice find! I believe it's called a bucket bag (don't quote me) but I don't know the exact name.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Nice find! I believe it's called a bucket bag (don't quote me) but I don't know the exact name.



Thanks, BeenBurned...and only $14.99...happy dance!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-VINTAGE-BROWN-LEATHER-PURSE-FLAP-SADDLE-HANDBAG/161588860843?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28791%26meid%3Dcfb446bc5e6042a698418908c78f0cd5%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D271763103537
Is this a style by Dooney? thanks
* 							Seller information*

 wildeflours


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...8f0cd5&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=271763103537
> Is this a style by Dooney? thanks
> *                             Seller information*
> 
> wildeflours


OMG! THat's no Dooney!


----------



## sagg99

I know, really bad


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-BOURKE-Leather-Handbag-Vintage-Taupe-Pebble-Grain-Shoulder-Bag-/221680369226?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D221680369226%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=8lt6goKktjEGClB9MU7BRRwp%252FMA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
I'm pretty sure this is a Dooney from 1983-84 just need a little reassurance... thanks
seller praya67


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> I'm pretty sure this is a Dooney from 1983-84 just need a little reassurance... thanks
> seller praya67



I was wondering too. I haven't seen a closure tab like that before. Possibly an early version of the "over and under" equestrian bag? 

Interesting bag, I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> I'm pretty sure this is a Dooney from 1983-84 just need a little reassurance... thanks
> seller praya67





Catbird9 said:


> I was wondering too. I haven't seen a closure tab like that before. Possibly an early version of the "over and under" equestrian bag?
> 
> Interesting bag, I'd love to know more about it.


it's authentic and old! Nice find. It's from before my era of expertise but I believe it to be an over and under style too.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> it's authentic and old! Nice find. It's from before my era of expertise but I believe it to be an over and under style too.


Thanks, I've been searching for one of the earlier bags, the quality is much better.   I recently purchased a bag from Macys.com that I plan on returning, the quality is almost as bad as some of the counterfeit bags I've seen, and if I didn't know it was from Macy's, I would have thought it was counterfeit  
this one the pictures are not that clear, but I'm almost sure it's counterfeit
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271771787312?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
seller bella35addison
just need confirmation before reporting to ebay


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121548374611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  paiwoo_u9gkszcol
This looks like it came directly from a swap meet


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...659?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259fd819bb
seller fridafrida2005
checking here before reporting to ebay


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...979?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fa8e53db
seller  goobers_closet
checking here before reporting to ebay


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...ed-very-good-condition-blue-br-/111575170781?
seller lonbe-2014 (1)
reported, blurry pictures, but made in Korea def counterfeit


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Thanks, I've been searching for one of the earlier bags, the quality is much better.   I recently purchased a bag from Macys.com that I plan on returning, the quality is almost as bad as some of the counterfeit bags I've seen, and if I didn't know it was from Macy's, I would have thought it was counterfeit
> this one the pictures are not that clear, but I'm almost sure it's counterfeit
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271771787312?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller bella35addison
> just need confirmation before reporting to ebay





sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121548374611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller  paiwoo_u9gkszcol
> This looks like it came directly from a swap meet





sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...659?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259fd819bb
> seller fridafrida2005
> checking here before reporting to ebay





sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...979?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fa8e53db
> seller  goobers_closet
> checking here before reporting to ebay





sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...ed-very-good-condition-blue-br-/111575170781?
> seller lonbe-2014 (1)
> reported, blurry pictures, but made in Korea def counterfeit




ALL fake!


----------



## frenchieRU

Item Name:  I think its a Medium Outback?  R35?
Photos 

I'm usually over on the Coach forum, but I thought this one was too cute to pass up and it was giving me mixed signals.  The rivets aren't stamped, and the duck on the front isn't as puffy but I'm thinking its an older bag?  Anybody know about when it was made if its real?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

frenchieRU said:


> Item Name:  I think its a Medium Outback?  R35?
> Photos
> 
> I'm usually over on the Coach forum, but I thought this one was too cute to pass up and it was giving me mixed signals.  The rivets aren't stamped, and the duck on the front isn't as puffy but I'm thinking its an older bag?  Anybody know about when it was made if its real?
> Thanks in advance


It's definitely authentic but I didn't know the name of the style. I googled R35 and the bags that come up are the same style but I'm not sure of the size. 

As for stamped rivets, they aren't always stamped so that's not an indicator of authenticity. 

The bag is probably from approximately late 80's-early 90's


----------



## frenchieRU

BeenBurned said:


> It's definitely authentic but I didn't know the name of the style. I googled R35 and the bags that come up are the same style but I'm not sure of the size.
> 
> As for stamped rivets, they aren't always stamped so that's not an indicator of authenticity.
> 
> The bag is probably from approximately late 80's-early 90's


Yay!!!!  After losing yet another auction on a Coach carrier I needed some good news   I found it on here and the dimensions for the most part check out.  To help speed up the authentication process though I grabbed a bunch of paper tape measures from Ikea to keep in my bag and my car.

I spent over an hour in the store trying to figure it out, and then I started chatting with some fellow designer purse fanatics and they agreed that it was real.  I returned the favor by showing them where a Coach city bag was hiding that was just out of my price range and too new to sell on Etsy.


----------



## sagg99

this looks fake to me... yes? seller  larissanichole2012 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-AUTHENTIC-VINTAGE-GREEN-HANDBAG-PURSE/291376020565?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140602152332%26meid%3Dc9a7cdb422204b7f81391f8763ef4aeb%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D161595143150


----------



## sagg99

this one  seller  boous_uckecfo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...2&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=291376020565&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> this looks fake to me... yes? seller  larissanichole2012
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...ef4aeb&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=161595143150


Report away!


----------



## sagg99

Finding fakes on ebay would be a full time job!
seller oldsaman

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...7&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=281593325078&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

Good grief!
seller dcvbc
http://www.ebay.com/usr/oldsaman?_trksid=p2047675.l2559http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...6&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=111594711546&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller cabutohippo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...3&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=281593379668&rt=nc


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Vintage dooney...

Dcvbc

311289836862

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...862?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487a51f53e

This has a bid!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Finding fakes on ebay would be a full time job!
> seller oldsaman
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...7&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=281593325078&rt=nc


Fake



sagg99 said:


> Good grief!
> seller dcvbc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...6&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=111594711546&rt=nc


Both bag and wallet are fake


----------



## lonesomeoctober

sagg99 said:


> Good grief!
> seller dcvbc
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/oldsaman?_trksid=p2047675.l2559http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...6&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=111594711546&rt=nc


And it's breaking down and crinkles!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller cabutohippo
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...3&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=281593379668&rt=nc


I'm not sure of that one because the pictures aren't good enough. 

However the seller, cabutohippo did have a fake Coach and a fake Dooney removed a day ago.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Vintage dooney...
> 
> Dcvbc
> 
> 311289836862
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...862?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487a51f53e
> 
> This has a bid!!!


That was post in   			#*5153* just above yours.


----------



## sagg99

lonesomeoctober said:


> And it's breaking down and crinkles!!!!


what I don't understand is someone actually bid on this!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Yup!! 

But , but--it crinkles!! Thought it was worthy of a double mention! 

And it's really fugly!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure of that one because the pictures aren't good enough.
> 
> However the seller, cabutohippo did have a fake Coach and a fake Dooney removed a day ago.


Can you tell if the buckle in the last photo is one that Dooney makes?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*                               I'm not sure of that one because the pictures aren't good enough. 

However the seller, cabutohippo did have a fake Coach and a fake Dooney removed a day ago.     




sagg99 said:


> Can you tell if the buckle in the last photo is one that Dooney makes?


I just can't make a definite determination from the photos shown. I agree that the buckle looks funny but the picture is blurry and distant.

That said, I don't recommend *cabutohippo* based on the fact that they've already had at least 2 previous counterfeit listings removed.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Good grief!
> seller dcvbc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...6&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=111594711546&rt=nc


I posted that *dcvbc*'s listing for the above bag is fake. 

Note that the seller has another fake: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...426?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa26ea92a


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> what I don't understand is someone actually bid on this!



Been watching these vintage Dooneys for a while...seen some really bad fakes, in poor condition even, get sold for steep prices. Still amazes me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Been watching these vintage Dooneys for a while...seen some really bad fakes, in poor condition even, get sold for steep prices. Still amazes me.


If you know an item is fake or if it's authenticated and determined to be fake, please report!!

And if the listings (and seller IDs) are posted here, others might see and report too.

Dooney and Bourke Hall of Shame - Post Dooney fakes here


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> If you know an item is fake or if it's authenticated and determined to be fake, please report!!
> 
> And if the listings (and seller IDs) are posted here, others might see and report too.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Hall of Shame - Post Dooney fakes here



I do report them if I find them while still active, but sometimes while scrolling through the sold listings I see something I've missed.

Didn't know about the Hall of Shame....Thanks, I'll use it too!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: 1980 All weather leather Dooney and Bourke 
Listing number: 281596297653
Seller ridge.ayria
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1980-All-we...653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41907281b5
Comments: Hard to tell much from the pictures, but the pebbled leather looks two-tone and there's something off about the interior.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Authentic DOONEY & BOURKE Green Cream ALL WEATHER LEATHER Messenger Purse 
Listing number: 381148200966 
Seller: sheris_handbags
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58be340006
Comments: Very unusual colors. It looks quite authentic but the colors threw me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I do report them if I find them while still active, but sometimes while scrolling through the sold listings I see something I've missed.
> 
> Didn't know about the Hall of Shame....Thanks, I'll use it too!



I reported completed listings too. And they're often removed. I like to think that when a winning buyer gets notice that a listing was removed, she'll check the authenticity and open a SNAD dispute.



Catbird9 said:


> Item: 1980 All weather leather Dooney and Bourke
> Listing number: 281596297653
> Seller ridge.ayria
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1980-All-we...653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41907281b5
> Comments: Hard to tell much from the pictures, but the pebbled leather looks two-tone and there's something off about the interior.



Fake.



Catbird9 said:


> Item: Authentic DOONEY & BOURKE Green Cream ALL WEATHER LEATHER Messenger Purse
> Listing number: 381148200966
> Seller: sheris_handbags
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58be340006
> Comments: Very unusual colors. It looks quite authentic but the colors threw me.



It's authentic. The teton collection had multi-color bags.


----------



## sagg99

seller 
 kortus_u1pi8nh                      (0                         )                  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...6&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=281596297653&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

def fake just need to post
seller  northwoods-selections                      (371 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f8d2d17c


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> I reported completed listings too. And they're often removed. I like to think that when a winning buyer gets notice that a listing was removed, she'll check the authenticity and open a SNAD dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> It's authentic. The teton collection had multi-color bags.


Hi BB

Very intruigued by this bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...efaultDomain_0&hash=item58be340006&rmvSB=true

Which you've authenticated.  Do you happen to know which year it might have been made?  Also, had thought Tetons were always (?) tri-colored??

Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

lonesomeoctober said:


> Hi BB
> 
> Very intruigued by this bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...efaultDomain_0&hash=item58be340006&rmvSB=true
> 
> Which you've authenticated.  Do you happen to know which year it might have been made?  Also, had thought Tetons were always (?) tri-colored??
> 
> Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


Well, duh. It is tri-colored!   But no little triangular trim, like this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...705?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd79b989

(Picked at random...)


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller
> kortus_u1pi8nh                      (0                         )
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...6&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=281596297653&rt=nc


Already removed. 



sagg99 said:


> def fake just need to post
> seller  northwoods-selections                      (371
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f8d2d17c


Fake.


lonesomeoctober said:


> Hi BB
> 
> Very intruigued by this bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...efaultDomain_0&hash=item58be340006&rmvSB=true
> 
> Which you've authenticated.  Do you happen to know which year it might have been made?  Also, had thought Tetons were always (?) tri-colored??
> 
> Thank you for sharing your knowledge!





lonesomeoctober said:


> Well, duh. It is tri-colored!   But no little triangular trim, like this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...705?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edd79b989
> 
> (Picked at random...)



I was going to say that it IS tri-colored. (The bone and taupe look similar and you must have missed that the first time.)

I'm not certain that all tetons have the rick rack trim.


----------



## sagg99

seller  sageridge2   looks fake to me
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...6&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=121566528753&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

seller mimi1726  real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...tjEGClB9MU7BRRwp%2FMA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller mimi1726  real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...tjEGClB9MU7BRRwp%2FMA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


The bag, wallet and keychain are ALL AUTHENTIC. Someone got a good deal, IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller  sageridge2   looks fake to me
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...6&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=121566528753&rt=nc


Looks fake because it is fake.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Already removed.
> 
> 
> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say that it IS tri-colored. (The bone and taupe look similar and you must have missed that the first time.)
> 
> I'm not certain that all tetons have the rick rack trim.



Apparently not. Here's a multi-colored Cavalry Body Bag for comparison. Four (!) colors of AWL and no rick-rack trim.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c46c60b71


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Apparently not. Here's a multi-colored Cavalry Body Bag for comparison. Four (!) colors of AWL and no rick-rack trim.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c46c60b71


I know you aren't implying that it's not authentic but in case anyone else is reading, that listing is authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Purse & Wallet 
Listing number: 261782159640 
Seller: justinm85
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf36ec118
Comments: Reportable, right?


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> I know you aren't implying that it's not authentic but in case anyone else is reading, that listing is authentic.


Interesting!  BB, any idea of when these were made? Have been referring to horsekeeping

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm

And

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html

For older bags.  Don't see anything for this type of bag, or am i missing something?


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Vintage multi color domed dooney...

Nannyrocks120

301528294620

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mul...620?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46347ca4dc

Restore my faith and tell me this is fake, please!!


----------



## fuzzymummy

lonesomeoctober said:


> Vintage multi color domed dooney...
> 
> Nannyrocks120
> 
> 301528294620
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mul...620?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46347ca4dc
> 
> Restore my faith and tell me this is fake, please!!


 Real or not, that colour combo and style is heinous!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Purse & Wallet
> Listing number: 261782159640
> Seller: justinm85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...640?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf36ec118
> Comments: Reportable, right?


Both the bag and wallet are fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Vintage multi color domed dooney...
> 
> Nannyrocks120
> 
> 301528294620
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mul...620?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46347ca4dc
> 
> Restore my faith and tell me this is fake, please!!


Yeah, it's fake.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> Yeah, it's fake.


Thank you BB

And it had bids!! Smh


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney and Bourke Black and tan leather Purse GUC
Listing: 321674538719
Seller: ladyofantiques
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae54beedf
Comments: Fake?

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Black and tan leather Purse GUC
> Listing: 321674538719
> Seller: ladyofantiques
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae54beedf
> Comments: Fake?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, fake.


----------



## sagg99

I found this Dooney at my favorite thrift store, actually in the reject pile of purses .  It is a Dooney I'm sure, but the only thing, there is no evidence of a red, white, and blue tag. Was there a year, or years that Dooney made bags without any numbered tags? Possibly the years  between the large green tag, and the red, white, and blue ones?  Thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

more photos thanks in advance


----------



## Luluann

Could you tell me if this is real and if so how much is it worth i got this out of a storage unit I got at a auction


----------



## sagg99

Luluann said:


> Could you tell me if this is real and if so how much is it worth i got this out of a storage unit I got at a auction


your bag looks like an east west slouch bag like this one :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...044?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9977454
  I can't give a price for selling, it's worth what someone will pay, but you can view sold bags on ebay to get an idea of what the bags are selling for.  Hope this helps welcome to the forum another one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...f&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=171691177044&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I found this Dooney at my favorite thrift store, actually in the reject pile of purses .  It is a Dooney I'm sure, but the only thing, there is no evidence of a red, white, and blue tag. Was there a year, or years that Dooney made bags without any numbered tags? Possibly the years  between the large green tag, and the red, white, and blue ones?  Thanks


Absolutely authentic. If it doesn't look like the tag was removed (outlet bag), it's probably a pre-tag (early 80s) bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luluann said:


> Could you tell me if this is real and if so how much is it worth i got this out of a storage unit I got at a auction


I'd like to see the lining of the bag to be sure but both the bag and wallet look good.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Authentic Dooney&Bourke Black Pebble Leather small shoulder bag/purse&Wallet
Listing: 381168735529
Seller: lada812
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bf6d5529
Comment: "bonus wallet" looks fake, but is purse real?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Authentic Dooney&Bourke Black Pebble Leather small shoulder bag/purse&Wallet
> Listing: 381168735529
> Seller: lada812
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bf6d5529
> Comment: "bonus wallet" looks fake, but is purse real?


The listing is reportable because even including a "bonus" fake is disallowed. 

As for the bag, it's okay but the leather is so dry (or the pictures are so bad) that the pebbling doesn't appear to have the uniform color it should have. 

Report the listing though because she can't even list a fake freebie.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney Bourke Purse NO  Strap 
Listing: 221699702033
Seller: wavestoner
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e54fd11
Comments: This bag sure looks fake to me, despite the brass fob.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER PEBBLE NAVY TAN CROSS BODY 
Listing:251852190526 
Seller: thriftngift951
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa38f733e
Comment: Two-tone pebbled leather, braided trim, covered buckle. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney Bourke Purse NO  Strap
> Listing: 221699702033
> Seller: wavestoner
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e54fd11
> Comments: This bag sure looks fake to me, despite the brass fob.





Catbird9 said:


> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER PEBBLE NAVY TAN CROSS BODY
> Listing:251852190526
> Seller: thriftngift951
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa38f733e
> Comment: Two-tone pebbled leather, braided trim, covered buckle.
> 
> Thanks!


Both are fake. Dooney doesn't trim flaps with braiding and they don't cover solid brass buckles with pleather.


----------



## sagg99

this is actually unraveling!
seller  wolf_dog
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234b0b2eb4


----------



## sagg99

seller babybritt143 I think I've seen this bag listed before

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Doo...6&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=151582879412&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller  aanna53

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=151582879412&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller aninworks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Vin...3&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=151582879412&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> this is actually unraveling!
> seller  wolf_dog
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234b0b2eb4



fake 



sagg99 said:


> seller babybritt143 I think I've seen this bag listed before
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Doo...6&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=151582879412&rt=nc



I don't see a post here with her listings but my records show that I reported 2 listings from babybritt143 on Feb. 15. 

ETA: babybritt143 has another fake:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Doo...b&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=161604128840&rt=nc




sagg99 said:


> seller  aanna53
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...c&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=151582879412&rt=nc



fake/


----------



## tinkerbask

Hello,
Would you please help me authenticate this item?

Item: Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Domed-Buckle-Satchel-nwt   


Listing number: 261747728473


Seller: beachshopper61


Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261747728473



Comments: The purse arrived today, and instead of having a new leather smell, it had a strong smell of Febreze.  I'm also wondering if it's normal for the grain of the leather to be this uneven.  I'm having trouble uploading additional pics.  I hope the listing is enough. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

tinkerbask said:


> Hello,
> Would you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Domed-Buckle-Satchel-nwt
> 
> 
> Listing number: 261747728473
> 
> 
> Seller: beachshopper61
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261747728473
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: The purse arrived today, and instead of having a new leather smell, it had a strong smell of Febreze.  I'm also wondering if it's normal for the grain of the leather to be this uneven.  I'm having trouble uploading additional pics.  I hope the listing is enough. Thank you!


The bag shown in the listing is authentic. 

If it has a smell of Febreze, that must have been done by the seller. Without realizing that buyers might be sensitive to smells or just might not like them, some sellers use Febreze, fabric softener sheets or other "good" smelling additions in their bags.


----------



## tinkerbask

BeenBurned said:


> The bag shown in the listing is authentic.
> 
> If it has a smell of Febreze, that must have been done by the seller. Without realizing that buyers might be sensitive to smells or just might not like them, some sellers use Febreze, fabric softener sheets or other "good" smelling additions in their bags.




Thank you very much!  I really appreciate your help! &#128522;


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather Wallet Purse
Listing #:291393718212
Seller: sitamay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...212?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d86b47c4
Comment: Vinyl trim, among other wrong things.

I've noticed that reporting fakes here gets them removed very quickly. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: DOONEY & BURKE BLACK & TAN LEATHER ALL WEATHER  CROSSBODY  HANDBAG EUC 
Listing number: 221703741243 
Seller: hersey-bar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BURKE-BLACK-TAN-LEATHER-ALL-WEATHER-CROSSBODY-HANDBAG-EUC-/221703741243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e929f3b
Comments: Vinyl trim. Duck is crooked. Handle is disturbing.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: DOONEY & BURKE BLACK & TAN LEATHER ALL WEATHER  CROSSBODY  HANDBAG EUC
> Listing number: 221703741243
> Seller: hersey-bar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BURKE-BLACK-TAN-LEATHER-ALL-WEATHER-CROSSBODY-HANDBAG-EUC-/221703741243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e929f3b
> Comments: Vinyl trim. Duck is crooked. Handle is disturbing.


That's weird. Your link pulls up a removed listing that was reported about 10 days ago. 

Here's the listing from hersey-bar and yes, it's fake. (She should stick with Vera Bradley.)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BURK...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e929f3b


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> That's weird. Your link pulls up a removed listing that was reported about 10 days ago.
> 
> Here's the listing from hersey-bar and yes, it's fake. (She should stick with Vera Bradley.)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BURK...243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e929f3b



Strange. I can never pull up removed listings, it just shows "Items found similar to...." I had assumed that once a listing is removed, it becomes irretrievable.

Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Strange. I can never pull up removed listings, it just shows "Items found similar to...." I had assumed that once a listing is removed, it becomes irretrievable.
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes, once it's removed, you get similar listings when you click on the item. Sometimes, I'm able to find a cache of the original listing but it doesn't stay viewable forever. 

For example, here's the cache of the listing from hersey-bar

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...hash=item339e929f3b+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, once it's removed, you get similar listings when you click on the item. Sometimes, I'm able to find a cache of the original listing but it doesn't stay viewable forever.
> 
> For example, here's the cache of the listing from hersey-bar
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...hash=item339e929f3b+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us



Aha, the Google cache, good to know...thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage Dooney And Bourke Purse, Leather, Excellent Condition, Med. Beige/Navy
Listing: 261796140081
Seller: eleanoradams2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf4441431
Comment: "Made in Korea" tag visible inside.


----------



## sagg99

seller:  bevephel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251852332158?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sagg99

seller: morganwin
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111606816903?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sagg99

seller:myty78
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371265597875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag Purse Shoulder or Cross Over sage
Listing #: 261796783230
Seller: dilboom
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf44de47e
Comment: This one has me stumped and intrigued. It looks beautiful and authentic, but no red, white & blue inside tag is pictured. The duck fob looks pretty good, but it doesn't have the textured area behind the duck. The feet aren't the same as the authentic ones I've seen, and there are only 4 of them, instead of the usual 5.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney And Bourke Purse, Leather, Excellent Condition, Med. Beige/Navy
> Listing: 261796140081
> Seller: eleanoradams2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf4441431
> Comment: "Made in Korea" tag visible inside.





sagg99 said:


> seller:  bevephel
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251852332158?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





sagg99 said:


> seller: morganwin
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111606816903?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





sagg99 said:


> seller:myty78
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371265597875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag Purse Shoulder or Cross Over sage
> Listing #: 261796783230
> Seller: dilboom
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf44de47e
> Comment: This one has me stumped and intrigued. It looks beautiful and authentic, but no red, white & blue inside tag is pictured. The duck fob looks pretty good, but it doesn't have the textured area behind the duck. The feet aren't the same as the authentic ones I've seen, and there are only 4 of them, instead of the usual 5.



ALL the above are fake. 

Regarding the last one, the dead giveaway is the inside pocket color and material.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: DOONEY and BOURKE PURSE small satchel ALL WEATHER LEATHER black w/ brown trim
Listing: 261798412263
Seller: kaywardpierce
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-and-...263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf466bfe7
Comment: Looks fake. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: DOONEY and BOURKE PURSE small satchel ALL WEATHER LEATHER black w/ brown trim
> Listing: 261798412263
> Seller: kaywardpierce
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-and-...263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf466bfe7
> Comment: Looks fake. Thank you!


Looks fake because it is!


----------



## cremdelacremin

Item: Vinatge donney&bourke purse (All Black AWL Doctor/Speedy)

Listing: 208433041 (etsy)

Seller:VintageDecades

Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/208433041/vinatge-donneybourke-purse?ref=related-5

Comment: Really want to buy this. Unfamiliar with D&B in general. Seller reports no tags inside, says she bought at an estate sale. 

Please help!!

Also- Seller has good history, and an interestingly curated collection otherwise.


----------



## BeenBurned

cremdelacremin said:


> Item: Vinatge donney&bourke purse (All Black AWL Doctor/Speedy)
> 
> Listing: 208433041 (etsy)
> 
> Seller:VintageDecades
> 
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/208433041/vinatge-donneybourke-purse?ref=related-5
> 
> Comment: Really want to buy this. Unfamiliar with D&B in general. Seller reports no tags inside, says she bought at an estate sale.
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Also- Seller has good history, and an interestingly curated collection otherwise.


So far, it looks good. But I'd like to see a picture of the inside pocket and design of that pocket. Based on the original style fob, if authentic, it's probably a pre-tag bag.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing: 261798771788
Seller: us-cad6
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf46c3c4c
Comment: The cross stitching is a nice touch.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: DOONEY AND BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER HANDBAG
> Listing: 261798771788
> Seller: us-cad6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-AND-...788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf46c3c4c
> Comment: The cross stitching is a nice touch.


The Dooney is fake. 

 us-cad6  has this fake Coach also:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf46c3c4b

In fact, it was also sold once. I wonder if the buyer returned it as a fake:
*Authentic Coach Demi Crossbody Handbag - FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## Catbird9

Amazing!


----------



## silverphile

Item: "AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE BROWN COLOR ALL LEATHER LADIES SHOULDER/CROSSBODY BAG"

Listing number: 111612420303
Seller: igcollector

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc9e60cf

Comments: This bag seems similar to a kilty, but I checked on the horsekeeping site and couldn't figure out either the style or the time period - which I was guessing to be late 80's? Thanks for any help!

------------------------------
Lisa


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage RARE Dooney and Bourke doctor bag basketweave leather deep green and tan
Listing #:381178045484
Seller:greatfulfortoday50
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-RAR...484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bffb642c

Comment: Considering the $400 "Buy It Now" price tag, this better be authentic! Is it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

silverphile said:


> Item: "AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE BROWN COLOR ALL LEATHER LADIES SHOULDER/CROSSBODY BAG"
> 
> Listing number: 111612420303
> Seller: igcollector
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc9e60cf
> 
> Comments: This bag seems similar to a kilty, but I checked on the horsekeeping site and couldn't figure out either the style or the time period - which I was guessing to be late 80's? Thanks for any help!
> 
> ------------------------------
> Lisa



It looks similar in style (but not materials) to the East West Camera Bag pictured here:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/997-B106-eastwest-camera-black-cedar.htm


----------



## BeenBurned

silverphile said:


> Item: "AUTHENTIC DOONEY & BOURKE BROWN COLOR ALL LEATHER LADIES SHOULDER/CROSSBODY BAG"
> 
> Listing number: 111612420303
> Seller: igcollector
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-D...303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc9e60cf
> 
> Comments: This bag seems similar to a kilty, but I checked on the horsekeeping site and couldn't figure out either the style or the time period - which I was guessing to be late 80's? Thanks for any help!
> 
> ------------------------------
> Lisa


It's authentic but I don't know the same or year.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage RARE Dooney and Bourke doctor bag basketweave leather deep green and tan
> Listing #:381178045484
> Seller:greatfulfortoday50
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-RAR...484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bffb642c
> 
> Comment: Considering the $400 "Buy It Now" price tag, this better be authentic! Is it?
> 
> Thanks!


Fake.


----------



## silverphile

Catbird9 said:


> It looks similar in style (but not materials) to the East West Camera Bag pictured here:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/997-B106-eastwest-camera-black-cedar.htm



Thank you so much for figuring that out! I appreciate both your and BeenBurned's help.


----------



## Catbird9

silverphile said:


> Thank you so much for figuring that out! I appreciate both your and BeenBurned's help.



I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Handbag
Listing:311308753681
Seller: asullivan70
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...681?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487b729b11

Comment: Plastic-looking, hardware is all wrong, phony paper label stuck inside. The duck fob may be the only real thing on it, but those are easily faked too.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Handbag
> Listing:311308753681
> Seller: asullivan70
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...681?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487b729b11
> 
> Comment: Plastic-looking, hardware is all wrong, phony paper label stuck inside. The duck fob may be the only real thing on it, but those are easily faked too.


I don't recommend  asullivan70. Her Dooney is fake as is this Coach:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Handbag-/161623530562?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a1835c42


----------



## Catbird9

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE ESSEX WHITE/TAN BROWN AWL ALL WEATHER LEATHER BAG PURSE
Listing #: 131446749005
Seller: newstride
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ad6374d

Comment:[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]S[/FONT]uitcase handle.[FONT=&quot] Gold tone, non-brass hardware. Fake duck emblem (seems to be missing hyphen in All-Weather). Vinyl trim. Fabric lining. Etc. 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE ESSEX WHITE/TAN BROWN AWL ALL WEATHER LEATHER BAG PURSE
> Listing #: 131446749005
> Seller: newstride
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ad6374d
> 
> Comment:[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]S[/FONT]uitcase handle.[FONT=&quot] Gold tone, non-brass hardware. Fake duck emblem (seems to be missing hyphen in All-Weather). Vinyl trim. Fabric lining. Etc.
> [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


Fakeroo!

 newstride  has this fake too:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Rar...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f7afb798


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Authentic VINTAGE Dooney & Bourke Handbag Purse Collector's Piece
Listing #:181683293201
Seller: rosesresale1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181683293201?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment: What I noticed first were the clunky handles. Then the not-quite-right duck emblem. Then the questionable metal duck fob and the weird little tether strap it's hanging on.  "Authentic" "collector's piece"?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Authentic VINTAGE Dooney & Bourke Handbag Purse Collector's Piece
> Listing #:181683293201
> Seller: rosesresale1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181683293201?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment: What I noticed first were the clunky handles. Then the not-quite-right duck emblem. Then the questionable metal duck fob and the weird little tether strap it's hanging on.  "Authentic" "collector's piece"?



It's not something a collector wants unless they collect different types of fakes.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> It's not something a collector wants unless they collect different types of fakes.



LOL, thank you!


----------



## whateve

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE-AWL-TETON-DRAW STRING BUCKET BAG/PURSE SHOULDER BAG Listing number: 261802119895
Seller:  vicfer614
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...G-/261802119895?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
Comments: Do you need a picture of the number to authenticate?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE-AWL-TETON-DRAW STRING BUCKET BAG/PURSE SHOULDER BAG Listing number: 261802119895
> Seller:  vicfer614
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...G-/261802119895?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160
> Comments: Do you need a picture of the number to authenticate?


The bag is authentic.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney and Bourke Crossbody All Weather Leather Bag
Listing: 231500373814
Seller: hanksten32
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e67f5f36
Comment: Looks mostly OK, but duck emblem missing hyphen in All-Weather? Interior pocket material and construction?

Thank you.


----------



## Catbird9

Here's another one just like the one I just posted above. 

Item: Original Dooney All Weather Purse Blue Tan Excellent Condition
Listing: 291401968899
Seller: bbries2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Do...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8e92d03
Comment: also has duck emblem with missing hyphen in All-Weather

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Crossbody All Weather Leather Bag
> Listing: 231500373814
> Seller: hanksten32
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e67f5f36
> Comment: Looks mostly OK, but duck emblem missing hyphen in All-Weather? Interior pocket material and construction?
> 
> Thank you.





Catbird9 said:


> Here's another one just like the one I just posted above.
> 
> Item: Original Dooney All Weather Purse Blue Tan Excellent Condition
> Listing: 291401968899
> Seller: bbries2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Do...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8e92d03
> Comment: also has duck emblem with missing hyphen in All-Weather
> 
> Thank you.


Both look good.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Crossbody All Weather Leather Bag
> Listing: 231500373814
> Seller: hanksten32
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e67f5f36
> Comment: Looks mostly OK, but duck emblem missing hyphen in All-Weather? Interior pocket material and construction?
> 
> Thank you.





Catbird9 said:


> Here's another one just like the one I just posted above.
> 
> Item: Original Dooney All Weather Purse Blue Tan Excellent Condition
> Listing: 291401968899
> Seller: bbries2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Do...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d8e92d03
> Comment: also has duck emblem with missing hyphen in All-Weather
> 
> Thank you.





BeenBurned said:


> Both look good.


It looks like that style of bag doesn't have a hyphen. Here's a listing on Bonz, authentic and sans hyphen:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Doo...tent=241581274&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&


----------



## Catbird9

Interesting! Thanks again BB.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Item:Vintage 90s Dooney & Bourke Leather Purse/Bag/Handbag-Off White/Tan-Long Strap
Listing: 311314722320
Seller: hotbox44
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-90s...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487bcdae10

Comment: wrong number and type of feet, rivets, interior pocket


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item:Vintage 90s Dooney & Bourke Leather Purse/Bag/Handbag-Off White/Tan-Long Strap
> Listing: 311314722320
> Seller: hotbox44
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-90s...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487bcdae10
> 
> Comment: wrong number and type of feet, rivets, interior pocket


It's fake but I'll give them credit for their attempt at replicating Dooney's pocket design.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake but I'll give them credit for their attempt at replicating Dooney's pocket design.



I thought it was a fairly good fake. Thanks!


----------



## Caledonia

Dooney Four Leaf Clover Keychain - does this look authentic? Wasn't aware of these until I saw picture on another thread. Really like it. Seller has _so many _items for sale_. _Makes me worried where they're from! Thank you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...312?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa34555c0


another one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ede862635


----------



## BeenBurned

Caledonia said:


> Dooney Four Leaf Clover Keychain - does this look authentic? Wasn't aware of these until I saw picture on another thread. Really like it. Seller has _so many _items for sale_. _Makes me worried where they're from! Thank you.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...312?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa34555c0
> 
> 
> another one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ede862635


It's authentifc. The seller sells the real deal. 

FYI, she's also on Bonz:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Doo...-Ring-Chain-FOB-Good-Luck-Charm-NEW/239299250


----------



## Caledonia

Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke Khaki Backpack/Handbag
Listing: 331502448973
Seller: indigofarm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f15f14d

Comment: I've never seen one like this.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney Burke Red Orange pebble leather purse/English Tan Trim 10 3/4" x 8 1/2"
Listing: 181687391531       
Seller: 9548donald
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4d69952b
Comment: Cute, but incorrect strap buckle, strap ends, rivets, and zipper placket sewn over piping.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Khaki Backpack/Handbag
> Listing: 331502448973
> Seller: indigofarm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f15f14d
> 
> Comment: I've never seen one like this.



It's authentic.



Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney Burke Red Orange pebble leather purse/English Tan Trim 10 3/4" x 8 1/2"
> Listing: 181687391531
> Seller: 9548donald
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4d69952b
> Comment: Cute, but incorrect strap buckle, strap ends, rivets, and zipper placket sewn over piping.


Without more and better pictures including the inside, I can't see anything that proves it's fake. I'm not saying it's authentic either because the necessary pictures aren't shown.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you. I'll request more pictures from 9548donald.


----------



## Catbird9

Meanwhile:

Item: Dooney&Bourke All Weather Leather bag- very rare!!
Listing: 111619485847
Seller: noe742012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111619485847?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Construction, hardware, feet, interior: all suspicious.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Meanwhile:
> 
> Item: Dooney&Bourke All Weather Leather bag- very rare!!
> Listing: 111619485847
> Seller: noe742012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111619485847?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Construction, hardware, feet, interior: all suspicious.



Yes. Fake.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Yes. Fake.



Thank you. Reported.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Meanwhile:
> 
> Item: Dooney&Bourke All Weather Leather bag- very rare!!
> Listing: 111619485847
> Seller: noe742012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111619485847?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Construction, hardware, feet, interior: all suspicious.





BeenBurned said:


> Yes. Fake.





Catbird9 said:


> Thank you. Reported.


Since you're reporting, here's another fake Dooney that noe742012 has listed. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4f54a5bb


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Dooney bourke pale green leather...

508racebed

111612066495

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc98fabf

Thank you, BB


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Without more and better pictures including the inside, I can't see anything that proves it's fake. I'm not saying it's authentic either because the necessary pictures aren't shown.



The seller (9548donald) posted several more pictures, including the one below. Here's the link again:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...2-/181687391531?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Dooney bourke pale green leather...
> 
> 508racebed
> 
> 111612066495
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc98fabf
> 
> Thank you, BB


Looks good.


Catbird9 said:


> The seller (9548donald) posted several more pictures, including the one below. Here's the link again:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...2-/181687391531?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Fake.


----------



## sagg99

seller: doves                      (4597 
                              Mouse over image to zoom         














































 



*Details about   Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag Shoulder Tan Brown Crossbody*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...2bebba&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=311313635850


----------



## sagg99

seller: msalgacct_1                      (334 
*VINTAGE! DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK & TAN ALL WEATHER LEATHER SHOULDER HANDBAG!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...f&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=111616784159&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller:  flowerkh                      (13 
		 		 			Mouse over image to zoom 		










































 



*
*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bour...2&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=131453309174&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller: carolannie2015                      (18 everything looks good, I'm just thrown by the single handle

*Vintage Dooney & Bourke Handbag*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...b&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=201303782750&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller: beckysbestbargains                      (51

*Vintage Dooney And Bourke Black Pebble Leather Satchel - Bag*



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=331497656814&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller: doves                      (4597
> 
> 
> *details about   vintage dooney & bourke all weather leather handbag shoulder tan brown crossbody*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-doo...2bebba&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=311313635850





sagg99 said:


> seller: msalgacct_1                      (334
> *vintage! Dooney & bourke black & tan all weather leather shoulder handbag!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-doo...f&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=111616784159&rt=nc





sagg99 said:


> seller:  flowerkh                      (13
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...2&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=131453309174&rt=nc





sagg99 said:


> seller: beckysbestbargains                      (51
> 
> *vintage dooney and bourke black pebble leather satchel - bag*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-doo...8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=331497656814&rt=nc




all the above are fake!


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller: carolannie2015                      (18 everything looks good, I'm just thrown by the single handle
> 
> *Vintage Dooney & Bourke Handbag*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...b&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=201303782750&rt=nc


It's authentic.


----------



## sagg99

seller:  apple6694                      (564 
Thanks for all your expertise 

*VTG DOONEY & BOURKE NAVY/COGNAC PEBBLED LEATHER CROSS BODY PURSE SHOULDER BAG*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...1&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=371280241893&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller:  apple6694                      (564
> Thanks for all your expertise
> 
> *VTG DOONEY & BOURKE NAVY/COGNAC PEBBLED LEATHER CROSS BODY PURSE SHOULDER BAG*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...1&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=371280241893&rt=nc


It looks fine.


----------



## sagg99

seller:                                                                           eman02 (799


                              Mouse over image to zoom         











































 





http://www.ebay.com/itm/151616827452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller:                                                                           eman02 (799
> 
> 
> Mouse over image to zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151616827452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke handbag green ( used only once)  with matching wallet
Listing: 121598432067
Seller: felisa10103531y
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4fd4d343
Comment: Is the bag authentic? (Wallet clearly isn't a D&B)


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke handbag green ( used only once)  with matching wallet
> Listing: 121598432067
> Seller: felisa10103531y
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4fd4d343
> Comment: Is the bag authentic? (Wallet clearly isn't a D&B)


The bag is authentic. The wallet is Buxton.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you.

Here's another one:

Item: VTG DOONEY & BOURKE WEATHER LEATHER PEBBLE CROSS BODY/SHOULDER BAG BLACK & TAN
Listing: 171723855903
Seller: annstreasures
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fb8a181f

Comment: Duck emblem in the wrong place. Strap ends and buckle wrong. Bottom feet wrong type, and there are only four of them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> Item: VTG DOONEY & BOURKE WEATHER LEATHER PEBBLE CROSS BODY/SHOULDER BAG BLACK & TAN
> Listing: 171723855903
> Seller: annstreasures
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fb8a181f
> 
> Comment: Duck emblem in the wrong place. Strap ends and buckle wrong. Bottom feet wrong type, and there are only four of them.


Yes it's fake. I wonder if  annstreasures is reading because she ended the listing early.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Yes it's fake. I wonder if  annstreasures is reading because she ended the listing early.



Maybe so. I didn't report it, waiting for confirmation from you. Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Yes it's fake. I wonder if  annstreasures is reading because she ended the listing early.





Catbird9 said:


> Maybe so. I didn't report it, waiting for confirmation from you. Thanks again!


Well, hopefully if she's reading, she'll have future bags authenticated before listing them. When fakes are posted on public forums where hundred (or thousands) of lurkers read, those fakes can result in dings to their ebay accounts.


----------



## MamaDuck

I really don't know much about DB purses and I tried researching this purse before I bought it but could not find much so I went ahead and bought it but now I'm having doubts. I got it on Threadflip and figured out it is part of the Bayou collection and that some of those bags did have nickel? hardware and not the brass but I keep looking at how the tag is stitched in and can't tell if it's just the picture or if this is a fake bag. Like I said I already bought it but I just would like to know. Thanks for your help!

http://www.threadflip.com/items/1255525-dooney-bourke-brown-embossed-mini-messanger


----------



## BeenBurned

MamaDuck said:


> I really don't know much about DB purses and I tried researching this purse before I bought it but could not find much so I went ahead and bought it but now I'm having doubts. I got it on Threadflip and figured out it is part of the Bayou collection and that some of those bags did have nickel? hardware and not the brass but I keep looking at how the tag is stitched in and can't tell if it's just the picture or if this is a fake bag. Like I said I already bought it but I just would like to know. Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://www.threadflip.com/items/1255525-dooney-bourke-brown-embossed-mini-messanger


The bag shown in the listing is authentic. As long as you received the same item, you're fine.


----------



## MamaDuck

You are a gem BB! Thank you so much


----------



## Justin392

MamaDuck said:


> I really don't know much about DB purses and I tried researching this purse before I bought it but could not find much so I went ahead and bought it but now I'm having doubts. I got it on Threadflip and figured out it is part of the Bayou collection and that some of those bags did have nickel? hardware and not the brass but I keep looking at how the tag is stitched in and can't tell if it's just the picture or if this is a fake bag. Like I said I already bought it but I just would like to know. Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://www.threadflip.com/items/1255525-dooney-bourke-brown-embossed-mini-messanger




MamaDuck, I had been watching that item! I'm so pleased that someone from The Purse Forum got it and that is indeed authentic!


----------



## Justin392

Item: Vintage CREAM IVORY WHITE DOONEY & BOURKE SHOULDER BAG PURSE


Listing number: 171717637064


Seller: goldeelocks1


Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171717637064 


Comments: I'm unsure if this is authentic or not due to the zippers. I have never seen zippers with pull tabs like this on a vintage Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## MamaDuck

Justin392 said:


> MamaDuck, I had been watching that item! I'm so pleased that someone from The Purse Forum got it and that is indeed authentic!


 


Thank you! It was an impulse buy, my DF had just bought me this amazing and unique wallet and I was carrying it around in this crappy purse I have. Thought it was time to upgrade!


----------



## BeenBurned

Justin392 said:


> Item: Vintage CREAM IVORY WHITE DOONEY & BOURKE SHOULDER BAG PURSE
> 
> 
> Listing number: 171717637064
> 
> 
> Seller: goldeelocks1
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171717637064
> 
> 
> Comments: I'm unsure if this is authentic or not due to the zippers. I have never seen zippers with pull tabs like this on a vintage Dooney and Bourke.


It's authentic.


----------



## Justin392

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



I'm glad to hear that it's authentic as I have already won it.

You wouldn't happen to know the name for this particular color and the year of the bag would you?


----------



## Catbird9

Item: TAN ALL WEATHER LEATHER SMALL DOONEY AND BOURKE SHOULDER BAG
Listing: 221720158915
Seller: bluezangel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAN-ALL-WEA...HOULDER-BAG-/221720158915?hash=item339f8d22c3

Comment: A few things are out of kilter here (and not just the flap!) That roundish perforated piece above the clasp, and the clasp itself for that matter, look cheap. The trim looks vaguely vinyl. It looks like they were trying to copy The Little Bag, but the strap attachments are wrong. Nice try.


----------



## BeenBurned

Justin392 said:


> Item: Vintage CREAM IVORY WHITE DOONEY & BOURKE SHOULDER BAG PURSE
> 
> 
> Listing number: 171717637064
> 
> 
> Seller: goldeelocks1
> 
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171717637064
> 
> 
> Comments: I'm unsure if this is authentic or not due to the zippers. I have never seen zippers with pull tabs like this on a vintage Dooney and Bourke.





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.





Justin392 said:


> I'm glad to hear that it's authentic as I have already won it.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know the name for this particular color and the year of the bag would you?


It looks like a zip top camera bag:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/995-R217-ziptop-camera-bt.htm


----------



## Justin392

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like a zip top camera bag:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/995-R217-ziptop-camera-bt.htm




I already knew the style name of the bag, but what I don't know is the color name. I rarely see this color and wasn't even sure if it was a real Dooney and Bourke color at first. Now that I know that it is, I would like to know the name of it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Justin392 said:


> I already knew the style name of the bag, but what I don't know is the color name. I rarely see this color and wasn't even sure if it was a real Dooney and Bourke color at first. Now that I know that it is, I would like to know the name of it.


It looks like bone with taupe trim.


----------



## Catbird9

There's a great guide, with pictures, to Dooney & Bourke AWL colors here:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html

Yours definitely looks like Bone to me too!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> There's a great guide, with pictures, to Dooney & Bourke AWL colors here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html
> 
> Yours definitely looks like Bone to me too!


According to that guide, it looks like it'd be bone with bone trim although bone trim is darker than bone AWL.

From that guide - upper left:


----------



## Justin392

Catbird9 said:


> There's a great guide, with pictures, to Dooney & Bourke AWL colors here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html
> 
> Yours definitely looks like Bone to me too!





BeenBurned said:


> According to that guide, it looks like it'd be bone with bone trim although bone trim is darker than bone AWL.
> 
> From that guide - upper left:



Thanks so much you two! I believe that it is indeed bone with bone trim.  According to that guide, that means that this bag was released sometime between 1997-2001.  I've only seen one or two bags with bone trim before so it's nice to know now that there is such a thing.  Catbird, I'd especially like to thank you much for providing me with the link to that guide! Previously, I had just been using scans of old Dooney and Bourke catalogs that a collector had sent me.  This guide is definitely a great resource in addition to those catalog scans.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Catbird9 said:


> There's a great guide, with pictures, to Dooney & Bourke AWL colors here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html
> 
> Yours definitely looks like Bone to me too!




Ooooh.... I love this link!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> Item: TAN ALL WEATHER LEATHER SMALL DOONEY AND BOURKE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing: 221720158915
> Seller: bluezangel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAN-ALL-WEA...HOULDER-BAG-/221720158915?hash=item339f8d22c3
> 
> Comment: A few things are out of kilter here (and not just the flap!) That roundish perforated piece above the clasp, and the clasp itself for that matter, look cheap. The trim looks vaguely vinyl. It looks like they were trying to copy The Little Bag, but the strap attachments are wrong. Nice try.



I'm pretty sure this is fake but would like confirmation before I report it. What say you, purseforum experts?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: TAN ALL WEATHER LEATHER SMALL DOONEY AND BOURKE SHOULDER BAG
> Listing: 221720158915
> Seller: bluezangel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAN-ALL-WEA...HOULDER-BAG-/221720158915?hash=item339f8d22c3
> 
> Comment: A few things are out of kilter here (and not just the flap!) That roundish perforated piece above the clasp, and the clasp itself for that matter, look cheap. The trim looks vaguely vinyl. It looks like they were trying to copy The Little Bag, but the strap attachments are wrong. Nice try.


Sorry. I must have missed this one. I'm glad you bumped it because it's a fairly "good" fake. 

Feel free to report.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. I must have missed this one. I'm glad you bumped it because it's a fairly "good" fake.
> 
> Feel free to report.



Thank you!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Dooney bourke small black wallet..

Reginadoyle2011

131457675225

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...225?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b7cefd9

Thank you, BB


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Dooney bourke small black wallet..
> 
> Reginadoyle2011
> 
> 131457675225
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...225?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b7cefd9
> 
> Thank you, BB


It's fake.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.


Thought so!

Thanks again, BB


----------



## sagg99

seller  arts701
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...225?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7040119
                              Mouse over image to zoom         










































 



*Details about   DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG PURSE W/ CROSSBODY STRAP*


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller  arts701
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...225?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7040119
> Mouse over image to zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have one to sell?*                              Sell now
> 
> *Details about   DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG PURSE W/ CROSSBODY STRAP*


Fake. That listing actually came up when I clicked on a removed fake link. I was about to report it.


----------



## Justin392

sagg99 said:


> seller  arts701
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...225?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7040119
> Mouse over image to zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details about   DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG PURSE W/ CROSSBODY STRAP*




For future reference, vintage Dooney and Bourke bags never have braided trim nor do they have leather covered buckles.


----------



## Catbird9

Item:Vintage Dooney & Bourke Navy Blue & British Tan Handbag - Very good condition
Listing: 251883227415
Seller: dmar13086
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comment: Sort of like an Essex, but not. Early prototype, or fake Franken-bag?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: EUC DOONEY BOURKE MINI CROSS BODY ALL WEATHER LEATHER PURSE FREE SHIPPING!
Listing: 171731848518
Seller: sonofzippo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-DOONEY-...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fc040d46

Comment: Uh-oh, fabric lining?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item:Vintage Dooney & Bourke Navy Blue & British Tan Handbag - Very good condition
> Listing: 251883227415
> Seller: dmar13086
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comment: Sort of like an Essex, but not. Early prototype, or fake Franken-bag?


It's fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: EUC DOONEY BOURKE MINI CROSS BODY ALL WEATHER LEATHER PURSE FREE SHIPPING!
> Listing: 171731848518
> Seller: sonofzippo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-DOONEY-...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fc040d46
> 
> Comment: Uh-oh, fabric lining?


WTF is that trying to be? A big duck bag? it's like the fake duck coin purses with a too-small duck.

(oh, it's fake.)


----------



## sagg99

Justin392 said:


> For future reference, vintage Dooney and Bourke bags never have braided trim nor do they have leather covered buckles.


Thanks, I know most of the designs, especially about the fakes with the braid, and pleather buckle.  I like to post the fakes that I find on ebay etc. to this forum, so that not only I , but others can report the counterfeit .  I also like to help others identify fakes, since I was also burned with a fake about 15 years ago.  Resources like this one were not available, or I just didn't know about the forum.  It's a never ending quest but I keep posting as I find the counterfeits.   P.S. and welcome to the forum


----------



## sagg99

seller  bargains4you619                      (541
listing 281614500727
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...727?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4191884377

*Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Cross Body Duck Bag - tan/brown Saddle trim*


----------



## sagg99

seller  miletra-7ufrvb61                      (14
listing 161648571196
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a301733c

*DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER PURSE, BLUE AND BROWN,*


----------



## sagg99

s


----------



## sagg99

seller  paulettec2011                      (48
listing 221436457864
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338ea43388
*Dooney & Bourke CHESTNUT BROWN All-Weather Leather Cross Body Bag*



Anyone know the actual name of this bag?


----------



## sagg99

this one has me puzzled
seller  warrenexchangeri                      (3449
listing  221719919604
*DOONEY and BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER BLACK BROWN CROSS BODY S


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-and-...604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f897bf4
*


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller  paulettec2011                      (48
> listing 221436457864
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338ea43388
> *Dooney & Bourke CHESTNUT BROWN All-Weather Leather Cross Body Bag*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the actual name of this bag?


I don't know the name of the bag but it seems to be genuine.


sagg99 said:


> this one has me puzzled
> seller  warrenexchangeri                      (3449
> listing  221719919604
> *DOONEY and BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER BLACK BROWN CROSS BODY S
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-and-...604?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f897bf4
> *


I don't believe that bag is authetnic.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

sagg99 said:


> seller  paulettec2011                      (48
> listing 221436457864
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...864?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338ea43388
> *Dooney & Bourke CHESTNUT BROWN All-Weather Leather Cross Body Bag*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the actual name of this bag?


LOL

As you no doubt know....horsekeeping calls it a "mystery" bag!!!

It works!

Oh, and i own 2 dooneys with the broad canvas?--strap.  Both authenticated here, early to mid nineties.  Somewhere i have an email from dooney corporate confirming authenticity of such straps as well.  They are, as you likely know, rather rare.


----------



## sagg99

seller  sreykroplak21                      (59
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...1&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=221436457864&rt=nc
listing 261802119900


----------



## sagg99

seller  drangonfly5                      (553
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=171732609203&rt=nc
listing 131456419154


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: vivian-jade
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e3e5477
Listing #: 181701334135

Comment: Not recognizable as D&B design or materials, throughout


----------



## Justin392

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: vivian-jade
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e3e5477
> Listing #: 181701334135
> 
> Comment: Not recognizable as D&B design or materials, throughout




Fake. Dooney and Bourke never used a clasp like that on their All Weather bags.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Justin392 said:


> Fake. Dooney and Bourke never used a clasp like that on their All Weather bags.



Thank you. Reported.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: davi.winn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...5541d56&pid=100034&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=321708400294
Listing #: 301575149246

Assuming this is fake, however nifty looking.


----------



## Justin392

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: davi.winn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...5541d56&pid=100034&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=321708400294
> Listing #: 301575149246
> 
> Assuming this is fake, however nifty looking.




Yes, this one is also a fake. You can tell right away by how oversized the duck seal is. Also, Dooney and Bourke never made this style of All Weather Leather bag. Honestly, this bag doesn't even come close to any Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather style -- it would appear as if they weren't trying to copy any particular style. In addition, the interior of a vintage Dooney and Bourke should never look like that, it should always be unfinished and raw.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> seller  sreykroplak21                      (59
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...1&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=221436457864&rt=nc
> listing 261802119900





sagg99 said:


> seller  drangonfly5                      (553
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=171732609203&rt=nc
> listing 131456419154





Catbird9 said:


> Seller: vivian-jade
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...135?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e3e5477
> Listing #: 181701334135
> 
> Comment: Not recognizable as D&B design or materials, throughout



Yup, all are fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: davi.winn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...5541d56&pid=100034&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=321708400294
> Listing #: 301575149246
> 
> Assuming this is fake, however nifty looking.


Fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you BeenBurned!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney and Bourke Tan and Black Handbag With Key Ring
Listing #: 201319171368
Seller: patwa999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edf8ec528

Not sure about key ring, but bag has braided trim and other signs of fakery.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Pebbled All Weather Leather Drawstring Bag Small
Listing: 181703166357
Seller: jbuzzz1106
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e5a4995

Comment: Seems real, but not a common style. Small drawstring bucket vintage flap?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Tan and Black Handbag With Key Ring
> Listing #: 201319171368
> Seller: patwa999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edf8ec528
> 
> Not sure about key ring, but bag has braided trim and other signs of fakery.



Fake



Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Black Pebbled All Weather Leather Drawstring Bag Small
> Listing: 181703166357
> Seller: jbuzzz1106
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e5a4995
> 
> Comment: Seems real, but not a common style. Small drawstring bucket vintage flap?



Authentic


----------



## Catbird9

Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag, Great Condition
Listing: 271823466782
Seller: eths1968
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f49f0f11e

Comment: There's that silver swing lock clasp again. The strap might be authentic, with what looks like a brass (?) buckle, and the duck fob might be real (too blurred to tell for sure). Buckle and fob could easily be added in attempt to "fob off" a fake bag. (A little humor there.) But on a genuine vintage AWL Dooney (not a commemorative re-issue), all hardware would be brass, as far as I know, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, all are fake.



All are still active listings, too.


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> All are still active listings, too.


I've reported twice, and they are still active


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> I've reported twice, and they are still active


Ebay doesn't seem to be removing the fakes as fast as before.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag, Great Condition
> Listing: 271823466782
> Seller: eths1968
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f49f0f11e
> 
> Comment: There's that silver swing lock clasp again. The strap might be authentic, with what looks like a brass (?) buckle, and the duck fob might be real (too blurred to tell for sure). Buckle and fob could easily be added in attempt to "fob off" a fake bag. (A little humor there.) But on a genuine vintage AWL Dooney (not a commemorative re-issue), all hardware would be brass, as far as I know, correct me if I'm wrong.


Fake.


----------



## sagg99

I don't know why I bother to report these on ebay, they aren't removing the counterfeits.  One is still for sell
seller  pacifichoosier                      (494
item number 161655561851
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161655561851?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
the straps appear wrong
the keylock closure
the bottom of the bag is the same as other counterfeits I've seen


----------



## sagg99

seller  sonnett                      (1700
item #
 			 		 	eBay item number:
171738721595

*Vintage Dooney & Bourke Handbag - Black Pebbled Leather w/Tan Trim*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...f&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=181701334135&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller   nikeair81                      (163
 			 		 	eBay item number:
291418353337

*Vtg Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag/Purse Nvy British Tan All Weather Leather*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291418353337?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sagg99

seller  chels-borch                      (131
 			 		 	eBay item number:
111633728012




*Vintage Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Green/Tan Wallet Purse with Strap*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...5&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=391098818397&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller  gameproz1                      (1107
 			 		 	eBay item number:
291416699808




*DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER SAND/BROWN BRIEFCASE HANDBAG, EUC*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...e&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=391098818397&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I don't know why I bother to report these on ebay, they aren't removing the counterfeits.  One is still for sell
> seller  pacifichoosier                      (494
> item number 161655561851
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161655561851?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> the straps appear wrong
> the keylock closure
> the bottom of the bag is the same as other counterfeits I've seen





sagg99 said:


> seller   nikeair81                      (163
> eBay item number:
> 291418353337
> 
> *Vtg Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag/Purse Nvy British Tan All Weather Leather*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291418353337?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





sagg99 said:


> seller  chels-borch                      (131
> eBay item number:
> 111633728012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Dooney & Bourke Pebble Leather Green/Tan Wallet Purse with Strap*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...5&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=391098818397&rt=nc





sagg99 said:


> seller  gameproz1                      (1107
> eBay item number:
> 291416699808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DOONEY & BOURKE ALL WEATHER LEATHER SAND/BROWN BRIEFCASE HANDBAG, EUC*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...e&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=391098818397&rt=nc




All are fake. Report away!


----------



## sagg99

seller  andreamm071                      (93
 			 		 	eBay item number:
161658365813

*Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Large Brown Pebble Satchel Bag Vintage*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...5&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=231519731808&rt=nc


----------



## sagg99

seller  ax7alton                      (454
 			 		 	eBay item number:
141602952942

*Dooney & Bourke Red Vintage Purse Authentic*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f83196ee


----------



## sagg99

seller  carpetbaggin                      (935
                           eBay item number:
121612112376




*Vintage Dooney & Bourke All-Weather Leather Briefcase*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c50a591f8
the zipper in the back, and the duck fob on the front give it away


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: 1969_california_valerie

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wom...185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43da25c119

Fake Essex


----------



## Justin392

sagg99 said:


> I don't know why I bother to report these on ebay, they aren't removing the counterfeits.  One is still for sell
> seller  pacifichoosier                      (494
> item number 161655561851
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161655561851?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> the straps appear wrong
> the keylock closure
> the bottom of the bag is the same as other counterfeits I've seen




This one says that it has been removed [emoji4]

Edit: Actually, all of the ones that BeenBurned told you to report have been removed.


----------



## sagg99

Two are still for sell


----------



## sagg99

Justin392 said:


> This one says that it has been removed [emoji4]
> 
> Edit: Actually, all of the ones that BeenBurned told you to report have been removed.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Cross-Body-Handbag-Purse-Organizer/171732609203?_trksid=p2050601.c100259.m3454&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29552%26meid%3D9ed2a6b8e4b640968660b914736f3c30%26pid%3D100259%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D171732609203%26clkid%3D5186416497569090094&_qi=RTM2067267  
still available
and this one is still available
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131456419154?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...9203&clkid=5186416497569090094&_qi=RTM2067267


----------



## sagg99

seller coach9962 
item #391095985397   So many counterfeits today
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Shoulder-Bag-GREEN-Pebbled-Leather-Gold-Cross-body/391095985397?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29385%26meid%3Df3c2ecaf090b47b6b29ec96595cf9943%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D181680731513&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

I report the fakes, but lately, it seems they don't always get removed. 

I also report dust bags and hang tags being sold without accompanying product, but these seldom get taken down. eBay's policy is that these are not allowed because they can be used to falsely "authenticate" fake items.

I called eBay support to ask how to properly report the dust bags and hang tags, and the support rep was unable to provide me with the correct selections in the drop-down menus on the Report page. After several frustrating minutes, he gave up and told me he'd report it from his end.

Since then, for dust bags and hang tags, I've been using:

Report category: Prohibited and restricted items
Reason for report: Illegal items and items encouraging illegal activity
Detailed reason: Other illegal activity concerns

However, the listings usually remain and are sold.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: godlover10
Listing:291423524392
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43da321628

Comment: Glue visible around duck seal. Two-tone leather (visible in picture #4). Feet not right type.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I report the fakes, but lately, it seems they don't always get removed.
> 
> I also report dust bags and hang tags being sold without accompanying product, but these seldom get taken down. eBay's policy is that these are not allowed because they can be used to falsely "authenticate" fake items.
> 
> I called eBay support to ask how to properly report the dust bags and hang tags, and the support rep was unable to provide me with the correct selections in the drop-down menus on the Report page. After several frustrating minutes, he gave up and told me he'd report it from his end.
> 
> Since then, for dust bags and hang tags, I've been using:
> 
> Report category: Prohibited and restricted items
> Reason for report: Illegal items and items encouraging illegal activity
> Detailed reason: Other illegal activity concerns
> 
> However, the listings usually remain and are sold.


Bookmark this link. Whether ebay will respond to reports is anyone's guess.
http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...cessories Policy&instruction=&expirationDate=


----------



## BeenBurned

Please understand that authenticators on the purse forum volunteer their time in helping buyers and sellers to authenticate items. That's the purpose of the AT (authenticate this...) threads.

 To keep posting known fakes on this thread takes a lot of time and is unfair to other members as well as to those who authenticate. Please post known fakes on the Hall of Shame thread where fakes are intended to be posted and reported.
Dooney and Bourke Hall of Shame - Post Dooney fakes here

This post was frrom Feb. 13: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-345.html#post28079950


----------



## Catbird9

OK,  thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Bookmark this link. Whether ebay will respond to reports is anyone's guess.
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...cessories Policy&instruction=&expirationDate=



I just used that link and reported several Dooney & Bourke hang tag (without accompanying product) listings. I got an email back from eBay asking me to call them. I had to report the listing numbers to the rep on the phone and she had to file the reports. I don't know if this is any more effective than simply using the "Report" button on each listing (which, so far, has not been working too well!)

Anyway, thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I just used that link and reported several Dooney & Bourke hang tag (without accompanying product) listings. I got an email back from eBay asking me to call them. I had to report the listing numbers to the rep on the phone and she had to file the reports. I don't know if this is any more effective than simply using the "Report" button on each listing (which, so far, has not been working too well!)
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your help!


Did they remove the listings after you spoke to the ebay rep?


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Did they remove the listings after you spoke to the ebay rep?



It's only been a couple of hours, but no, not yet.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag AWL All Weather Leather Brown Shoulder Bag Purse
Listing: 271837901522
Seller: ganative1978
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4acd32d2

Comment: I don't know...that interior pocket looks wrong.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Handbag AWL All Weather Leather Brown Shoulder Bag Purse
> Listing: 271837901522
> Seller: ganative1978
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4acd32d2
> 
> Comment: I don't know...that interior pocket looks wrong.


It's fake. 

I don't recommend ganative1978. This is fake too:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...166?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4acd73d6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4accf747

In fact, all 3 current listings from * ganative1978 *are fake.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> I don't recommend ganative1978. This is fake too:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...166?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4acd73d6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4accf747
> 
> In fact, all 3 current listings from * ganative1978 *are fake.



Thank you.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! Wonder if anyone might take a quick look at this White Tassel Tote Satchel for authenticity.  It looks solid and straight, but I want to ask an expert. Says assembled in Mexico.  Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! Wonder if anyone might take a quick look at this White Tassel Tote Satchel for authenticity.  It looks solid and straight, but I want to ask an expert. Says assembled in Mexico.  Thanks!


Authentic IT tassel tote.


----------



## lettuce_2010

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic IT tassel tote.


Thanks so much, BB, as always!


----------



## Allysnana

May I get this bag authenticated. Actually he has three exactly alike however on separate postings. Looks not right to me. All the evidence I can see of Dooney and Bourke is the silver plate but it is attached directly to the bag. All I've seen have been placed on leather then attached. I have requested pictures of the inside but haven't received any so far. 

Item- very beautiful hand bag Dooney and Bourke

Listing
Number-141634558058

Seller: mor-señor
I am unable to upload pictures as I'm new here and I am sorry but I don't know how to add the link. I will greatly appreciate your help with this.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Allysnana said:


> May I get this bag authenticated. Actually he has three exactly alike however on separate postings. Looks not right to me. All the evidence I can see of Dooney and Bourke is the silver plate but it is attached directly to the bag. All I've seen have been placed on leather then attached. I have requested pictures of the inside but haven't received any so far.
> 
> Item- very beautiful hand bag Dooney and Bourke
> 
> Listing
> Number-141634558058
> 
> Seller: mor-señor
> I am unable to upload pictures as I'm new here and I am sorry but I don't know how to add the link. I will greatly appreciate your help with this.



Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141634558058?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D141634558058%26_rdc%3D1

I'm not familiar enough with the style to authenticate, sorry. Someone else here will probably know.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Authentic Vintage Dooney & Bourke Handbag Purse No 5147916 Made in Italy
Listing:111648803105
Seller: daoha
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fec98921


----------



## BeenBurned

Allysnana said:


> May I get this bag authenticated. Actually he has three exactly alike however on separate postings. Looks not right to me. All the evidence I can see of Dooney and Bourke is the silver plate but it is attached directly to the bag. All I've seen have been placed on leather then attached. I have requested pictures of the inside but haven't received any so far.
> 
> Item- very beautiful hand bag Dooney and Bourke
> 
> Listing
> Number-141634558058
> 
> Seller: mor-señor
> I am unable to upload pictures as I'm new here and I am sorry but I don't know how to add the link. I will greatly appreciate your help with this.





Catbird9 said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14163455805...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=141634558058&_rdc=1
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with the style to authenticate, sorry. Someone else here will probably know.


The bag is fake. Report all mor-senor's Dooney listings!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Authentic Vintage Dooney & Bourke Handbag Purse No 5147916 Made in Italy
> Listing:111648803105
> Seller: daoha
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fec98921



This is the second time in about 15 years that I've seen a dishonest seller who attached a Dooney label (in this case an authentic one), to a non-Dooney bag. The previous time I saw it done, the dishonest seller attached it to a fake Dooney. In this case, it's not a fake; just a generic bag. 

But it's certainly reportable because daoha advertises a Dooney and it's not a Dooney. Attaching a tag makes the bag fake.


----------



## Catbird9

> Attaching a tag makes the bag fake.



Thanks, BB, you confirmed what I thought was going on there. Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake. Report all mor-senor's Dooney listings!



They appear to have three listings for the same bag, with different Starting Bid and BIN prices.

Anyway, reported all.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311340013443?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

seller  wegottheeye                      (1262
                               Mouse over image to zoom         










































         I can't tell if the buckle is correct .  If it is real, does anyone know the name? thanks


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311340013443?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller  wegottheeye                      (1262
> Mouse over image to zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if the buckle is correct .  If it is real, does anyone know the name? thanks



Small Carpet Bag shown here looks just like it:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm

The buckle on the one in the eBay listing looks all right to me, it's just not cinched up tightly. I'm not sure but the color might be Mushroom. IMO that is a very attractive bag in nice condition.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311340013443?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller  wegottheeye                      (1262
> Mouse over image to zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if the buckle is correct .  If it is real, does anyone know the name? thanks





Catbird9 said:


> Small Carpet Bag shown here looks just like it:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm
> 
> The buckle on the one in the eBay listing looks all right to me, it's just not cinched up tightly. I'm not sure but the color might be Mushroom. IMO that is a very attractive bag in nice condition.


It's authentic. The color might be dark taupe, a rather HTF color.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae82f4ef9
seller   bigtimeboobear                      (1079
I've never seen the duck off to the side like this one


----------



## Rioni Lover

HI just purchased what I hope is an authentic vintage Dooney and Bouke.  I've been reading up on Dooney and Bourke and find it quite fascinating.  I've always been a fan of Dooney but never owned one. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. From what I've read these seem to check out thx again. This Dark Navy Blue small handbag.


----------



## Rioni Lover

Here's my other purchase vintage Dooney hopefully any responses greatly appreciated


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae82f4ef9
> seller   bigtimeboobear                      (1079
> I've never seen the duck off to the side like this one


It's fake. 

BTW, when a listing has pictures, it's not necessary to post them in the authentication request. As posted, they're too tiny to see anything anyway.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rioni Lover said:


> HI just purchased what I hope is an authentic vintage Dooney and Bouke.  I've been reading up on Dooney and Bourke and find it quite fascinating.  I've always been a fan of Dooney but never owned one. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. From what I've read these seem to check out thx again. This Dark Navy Blue small handbag.





Rioni Lover said:


> Here's my other purchase vintage Dooney hopefully any responses greatly appreciated


Both are authentic.


----------



## Rioni Lover

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.



Thanks so much for your help....I'm very excited to have them.&#128522;


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## molliekatt

I am trying to find out what the style and year are for this cute little Dooney  I have owned for several years.  It's very small 8.5" long X 6.5" tall X 3" wide. I have no doubt it's authentic but I'd really like to know what Alto style it is.  Thanks!


----------



## dsbutler1

Dooney and Bourke Crocodile Print Leather w/ Bamboo Handles (reddish brown color)
No links available (see attached photos)

I purchased several Dooney & Bourke purses in the 90's and early 2000's. I was going to list this one on an online auction, but through research I found one just like this--only with a tag sewn inside left of the pocket. My bag does not have a tag, so now I am confused. I do not recall ever purchasing a purse from any source other than a large department store. Can you help? Thank you in advance!


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - I saw this really cute oval key fob and had to have it.
I found another on ebay and they both looked good so I was not
concerned with authenticity.
Now I received it though and I am wondering, I expected it to be heavier.
TY!

seller: eliesfabfinds4u
auction: 231536036903
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...14I4a4YxJnbC19mSNupec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I saw this really cute oval key fob and had to have it.
> I found another on ebay and they both looked good so I was not
> concerned with authenticity.
> Now I received it though and I am wondering, I expected it to be heavier.
> TY!
> 
> seller: eliesfabfinds4u
> auction: 231536036903
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...14I4a4YxJnbC19mSNupec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

dsbutler1 said:


> Dooney and Bourke Crocodile Print Leather w/ Bamboo Handles (reddish brown color)
> No links available (see attached photos)
> 
> I purchased several Dooney & Bourke purses in the 90's and early 2000's. I was going to list this one on an online auction, but through research I found one just like this--only with a tag sewn inside left of the pocket. My bag does not have a tag, so now I am confused. I do not recall ever purchasing a purse from any source other than a large department store. Can you help? Thank you in advance!


I don't see anything that indicates your bag isn't authentic and I wouldn't hesitate to list it. 

Does your bag have any strings that look like they might be the remnants of a tag that may have been cut out? Is there anything in the pocket or under the flap? I don't know why there's no tag although it's possible that it's a mistake and they forgot to put it in.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Shoulder Bag Bucket Ivory Tan
Listing: 231540628641
Seller: llov2shop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e8e59ca1


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Shoulder Bag Bucket Ivory Tan
> Listing: 231540628641
> Seller: llov2shop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...641?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e8e59ca1


Those pictures are awful but I think it might be okay. 

But I don't recommend bidding or buying unless you can get the seller to send a few better pictures. I'd like to see a clear picture of the open bag showing the red, white and blue tag attached as well as pictures of both sides of the tag with serial number.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures are awful but I think it might be okay.
> 
> But I don't recommend bidding or buying unless you can get the seller to send a few better pictures. I'd like to see a clear picture of the open bag showing the red, white and blue tag attached as well as pictures of both sides of the tag with serial number.



Thank you. I'll ask for pictures of the tag.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Not-Purse-Luggage-Leather-Large-Travel-Bag-Vintage-Take-On-Bag/191565096272?_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30002%26meid%3De88eef0ef7a54e9daaae84449eb3f595%26pid%3D100013%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D21%26sd%3D381235095787
seller  hersty79                      (815

*Dooney & Bourke Not  Purse Luggage Leather Large Travel Bag Vintage? Take On Bag*


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...b3f595&pid=100013&rk=5&rkt=21&sd=381235095787
> seller  hersty79                      (815
> 
> *Dooney & Bourke Not  Purse Luggage Leather Large Travel Bag Vintage? Take On Bag*


It looks okay. I'm not familiar with the style but the bag and details seem right.


----------



## sagg99

thanks


----------



## orionshines

Item number:381216084784 2047675.l2557
Seller: 
Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...p2047675.l2557

Second one I found... is shown here in olive
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...-/381216084784

Comments:
Looking for knowledge on this odd bag. I think it is rare as I can only find two.
   Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

orionshines said:


> Item number:381216084784 2047675.l2557
> Seller:
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...p2047675.l2557
> 
> Second one I found... is shown here in olive
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...-/381216084784
> 
> Comments:
> Looking for knowledge on this odd bag. I think it is rare as I can only find two.
> Thanks!


They're authentic. I don't know the style name of the bag. It looks sort of like a Gladstone-type bag.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Dooney...638?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff4c47f6
seller  flor-tar                          (33
I've never seen a briefcase AWL like this one


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

After looking at this briefcase, there is nothing to indicate it is a Dooney.  The only item that has Dooney & Bourke is the fob, which anyone can buy and place on a bag.  I believe it is not a Dooney


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Dooney...638?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff4c47f6
> seller  flor-tar                          (33
> I've never seen a briefcase AWL like this one





sagg99 said:


> After looking at this briefcase, there is nothing to indicate it is a Dooney.  The only item that has Dooney & Bourke is the fob, which anyone can buy and place on a bag.  I believe it is not a Dooney


The briefcase isn't a Dooney. The fob may or may not be authentic but it doesn't go with the bag.


----------



## ShariG8R

I have never done this before, so I hope I'm doing it correctly. 

Item: Pop novelty tassel tote
Listing number:  121631337031
Seller:  mille.carma
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...ahWz%2BXVep4dfVQ8KNWw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  The serial number on the back of the tag is B7263606.

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

ShariG8R said:


> I have never done this before, so I hope I'm doing it correctly.
> 
> Item: Pop novelty tassel tote
> Listing number:  121631337031
> Seller:  mille.carma
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...ahWz%2BXVep4dfVQ8KNWw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  The serial number on the back of the tag is B7263606.
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Dooney rare prototype

Hrob1230

141652015518

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb1e399e

I've seen the "prototype" claim for coach before, but never for a dooney.

Thanks, BB!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Dooney rare prototype
> 
> Hrob1230
> 
> 141652015518
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...518?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb1e399e
> 
> I've seen the "prototype" claim for coach before, but never for a dooney.
> 
> Thanks, BB!


It's authentic but whether it's a "prototype" or not is unknown. It could just be a way that the seller is trying to increase the desirability of her item.

ETA: Actually, the seller hrob1230 is either purposely lying or just embellishing because I looked at her other listings and all her Dooneys are described as "prototype." She's FOS!! Those bags are all common bags, some of which were for sale at TJ Maxx, Marshalls and other discounters. NONE are prototype.


----------



## sagg99

this seems to be authentic, I'm just not sure about the clasp, if it is, BB do you know the name of the bag? thanks


----------



## sagg99




----------



## sagg99




----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> this seems to be authentic, I'm just not sure about the clasp, if it is, BB do you know the name of the bag? thanks





sagg99 said:


>


I don't see anything that indicates that it's not authentic but for both the bag and wallet, I'd like to see the inside.

The closure of the bag looks like a piece might have broken off. I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## orionshines

Odd Canvas Box D&B

Looking for any knowledge on this odd bag. I think it is rare as I can only find two

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...p2047675.l2557

Second one I found... is shown here in olive
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...-/381216084784


No luck using google


----------



## ShariG8R

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


>



There's a similar one here, for comparison:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/369-locking-shoulder-navybt.htm

She calls it a Lockhart Flap Bag but does not know the official name.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that indicates that it's not authentic but for both the bag and wallet, I'd like to see the inside.
> 
> The closure of the bag looks like a piece might have broken off. I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> There's a similar one here, for comparison:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/369-locking-shoulder-navybt.htm
> 
> She calls it a Lockhart Flap Bag but does not know the official name.


Good find! That's it!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that indicates that it's not authentic but for both the bag and wallet, I'd like to see the inside.
> 
> The closure of the bag looks like a piece might have broken off. I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that indicates that it's not authentic but for both the bag and wallet, I'd like to see the inside.
> 
> The closure of the bag looks like a piece might have broken off. I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## sagg99




----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that indicates that it's not authentic but for both the bag and wallet, I'd like to see the inside.
> 
> The closure of the bag looks like a piece might have broken off. I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## BeenBurned

orionshines said:


> Odd Canvas Box D&B
> 
> Looking for any knowledge on this odd bag. I think it is rare as I can only find two
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...p2047675.l2557
> 
> Second one I found... is shown here in olive
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...-/381216084784
> 
> 
> No luck using google


You asked about them on April 28 in post   			#*5399* and I responded and authenticated in the next post. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-360.html#post28466669


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> There's a similar one here, for comparison:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/369-locking-shoulder-navybt.htm
> 
> She calls it a Lockhart Flap Bag but does not know the official name.


Thank you! Catbird9... you are a true Dooney & Bourke sleuth


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


>





sagg99 said:


>


Both are authentic.


----------



## Renoir

Dooney & Bourke Crossbody (Surrey?)
eBay item number: 221754361781
http://www.ebay.com/usr/purtylou03?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221754361781?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Catbird9

Update on the "Lockhart Flap" bag link I posted above...that is the official style name. Here's another one with the original sticker still on it.

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/764-lockhart-flap-blbt.htm

(I'm not affiliated with Horsekeeping at all, but I do browse the site extensively and have made a couple of purchases there.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Renoir said:


> Dooney & Bourke Crossbody (Surrey?)
> eBay item number: 221754361781
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/purtylou03?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221754361781?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks for your time!


Authentic.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dba909b4
 lamppost0_7                          (356
I'm so use to seeing the tan interior pocket, this one I'm not sure about the interior.  It also has the Dooney tag inside, it doesn't have "Made in USA" on the tag, but has the serial number starting with A0


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

I'm a Coach person. I went to high end Garage Sale yesterday to look at some bags. I am sorry I didn't buy more. But this D & B bag called me. And at $5 the tassels alone were worth it if not authentic.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 inside tag says Dooney & Bourke, Inc. flip side J4095675. The leather is lovely and is red inside with green suede at top inside and tassel has green inside too. I think I "see" what you love about D&B and that I have unjustly judged them by seeing way too many junk fakes!


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...204?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dba909b4
> lamppost0_7                          (356
> I'm so use to seeing the tan interior pocket, this one I'm not sure about the interior.  It also has the Dooney tag inside, it doesn't have "Made in USA" on the tag, but has the serial number starting with A0



That's unusual!  The bag appears to be authentic and the only strange thing is the pocket. I've not seen that pocket on an authentic bag but that (evidently) doesn't mean they didn't do it. The bag looks beautiful!



Farmer Cyndy said:


> I'm a Coach person. I went to high end Garage Sale yesterday to look at some bags. I am sorry I didn't buy more. But this D & B bag called me. And at $5 the tassels alone were worth it if not authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside tag says Dooney & Bourke, Inc. flip side J4095675. The leather is lovely and is red inside with green suede at top inside and tassel has green inside too. I think I "see" what you love about D&B and that I have unjustly judged them by seeing way too many junk fakes!


Ideally, I'd like to see a picture of the inside but the bag looks fine.


----------



## Catbird9

Farmer Cyndy said:


> I'm a Coach person. I went to high end Garage Sale yesterday to look at some bags. I am sorry I didn't buy more. But this D & B bag called me. And at $5 the tassels alone were worth it if not authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside tag says Dooney & Bourke, Inc. flip side J4095675. The leather is lovely and is red inside with green suede at top inside and tassel has green inside too. I think I "see" what you love about D&B and that I have unjustly judged them by seeing way too many junk fakes!



For $5, you got a great deal! 

Careful now, Dooney & Bourke may capture your heart. You have been warned!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

inside


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy




----------



## Farmer Cyndy




----------



## Farmer Cyndy

The seller did have her Coach bags higher priced, but still lower then expected. So the $5 was a shock. Not enough to scare me, because it looked like quality ( stitches, hardware, details) at any rate $5 for ANY brand purse in excellent shape is a bargain. And yes, this purse will certainly win me over to B&D brand. And I bet I'll never see one at this price again ( sadly.)


----------



## Catbird9

Farmer Cyndy said:


> The seller did have her Coach bags higher priced, but still lower then expected. So the $5 was a shock. Not enough to scare me, because it looked like quality ( stitches, hardware, details) at any rate $5 for ANY brand purse in excellent shape is a bargain. And yes, this purse will certainly win me over to B&D brand. And I bet I'll never see one at this price again ( sadly.)



Not in that condition, anyway! Nice find.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOUKE HANDBAG *DISTINCT & LOVELY* ROOMY
Listing: 141656396651
Seller: greatday261
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb61136b

Comment: Fabric trimmed with leather, old style DB fob. Note puckered stitching on front edges.


----------



## orionshines

Authenticate This Odd Dooney & Bourke
   	Google only finds these 2 sold on eBay...

 			 		 	eBay item number:381216084784
 			 		 	eBay item number:251890514564

pictures/;


http://www.ebay.com/itm/25189051456...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251890514564&_rdc=1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...overnite-bag-Olive-Green-Canvas-/381216084784



Seller 								 	          storehouse22  bbigalow


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121636046895?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  allthingsdomestic2015          	            (8


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOUKE HANDBAG *DISTINCT & LOVELY* ROOMY
> Listing: 141656396651
> Seller: greatday261
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb61136b
> 
> Comment: Fabric trimmed with leather, old style DB fob. Note puckered stitching on front edges.


I don't think Dooney & Bourke used canvas in their earlier bags. They used bridle leather,and bridle leather/wool combo. I think this is a knock off, with an older style fob.  Trying to be a gladstone/essex  hybrid?


----------



## BeenBurned

Farmer Cyndy said:


> View attachment 2983097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside





Farmer Cyndy said:


> View attachment 2983099


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOUKE HANDBAG *DISTINCT & LOVELY* ROOMY
> Listing: 141656396651
> Seller: greatday261
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb61136b
> 
> Comment: Fabric trimmed with leather, old style DB fob. Note puckered stitching on front edges.


It looks authentic. 

I wonder whether the puckering might be the result of someone either tossing it into the washing machine or even improper dry cleaning.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Thank you BeenBurned! It would be sad if I feel in love with a fake Dooney & Bourke. Lucky me!


----------



## BeenBurned

orionshines said:


> Authenticate This Odd Dooney & Bourke
> Google only finds these 2 sold on eBay...
> 
> eBay item number:381216084784
> eBay item number:251890514564
> 
> pictures/;
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25189051456...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251890514564&_rdc=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...overnite-bag-Olive-Green-Canvas-/381216084784
> 
> 
> 
> Seller                                                storehouse22  bbigalow



Please use the search function. You've already asked about those same two bags twice before.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121636046895?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller  allthingsdomestic2015                          (8



It's fake and because of the authenticity disclaimer, it would be reportable anyway. (Sellers have to know items are authentic before listing them.)


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121636046895?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> seller  allthingsdomestic2015                          (8



"I do believe this bag to be authentic Dooney and Bourke, and real  leather.  There are no tags to confirm so you will have to be the judge  after you purchase." 

Seller's authenticity disclaimer makes listing reportable, I think.

EDIT: Oops, beat me to it BB!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> It looks authentic.
> 
> I wonder whether the puckering might be the result of someone either tossing it into the washing machine or even improper dry cleaning.



Thank you! I was really stumped by it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

the feet on this one bothers me, and suede doesn't wear away like in the photo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Taupe-all-weather-leather-dual-strap-zippered-satchel/161633434669?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29904%26meid%3D099f15c760074051aa380b80d2fdd09e%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D151654180671&rt=nc
seller   superclean985                          (290


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8e9927f
seller  tiptopworldempire          	            (83


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf8e9927f
> seller  tiptopworldempire          	            (83



Looks like a Small Carpet Bag, seen here:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm


----------



## orionshines

Odd Dooney & Bourke
Google only finds these 2 sold on eBay...
eBay item number:381216084784
 			 		 	eBay item number:251890514564




pictures/;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251890514564...564%26_rdc%3D1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...-/381216084784

Sellers 								 	          storehouse22  bbigalow


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> the feet on this one bothers me, and suede doesn't wear away like in the photo
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...e&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=151654180671&rt=nc
> seller   superclean985                          (290


Those pictures seem like the seller purposely used blurry photos and they give me a headache! I'm not comfortable enough to report it as fake but I'm also not comfortable enough to recommend buying or bidding. 

There are too many details that don't look right but without better pictures, I recommend hitting the back button!


----------



## BeenBurned

orionshines said:


> Odd Dooney & Bourke
> Google only finds these 2 sold on eBay...
> eBay item number:381216084784
> eBay item number:251890514564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures/;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251890514564...564%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Do...-/381216084784
> 
> Sellers                                                storehouse22  bbigalow


What information are you looking for? For a week, you've posted this same request. This is the 4th time and it's been answered twice following the first two requests.

You posted on *April 27,* 5:07 am: _Odd & unusual Dooney-Bourke-canvas-tote-handbag?_
And the other 4 minutes later: _Second one I found... is shown here in olive ...
_
The probable reason there were no replies to your posts above is that it's likely no one can offer more information.

Then you posted here: 
*April 28 *at 10:05am: _Item number:381216084784...
_I responded a few minutes later as 10:26am: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-360.html#post28466774

Then you asked the same question again:
*May 1* at 4:34 am: _Odd Canvas Box D&B      Looking for any knowledge..._
Again, I responded a few hours later in post   			#*5421*: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-362.html#post28482885

And today *May 3*, you've asked again. You haven't responded, commented or thanked for previous requests nor have you elaborated on why you keep reposting.


----------



## orionshines

Thanks so much for your help...


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Those pictures seem like the seller purposely used blurry photos and they give me a headache! I'm not comfortable enough to report it as fake but I'm also not comfortable enough to recommend buying or bidding.
> 
> There are too many details that don't look right but without better pictures, I recommend hitting the back button!


Thanks BB
I did notice the feet on the bottom are to big, they don't fit within the stitching, and they are crooked.


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Looks like a Small Carpet Bag, seen here:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm


Thanks Catbird9, I was comparing it to the carpet bag I have.  The feet on this bag are different from the ones on my bag.  I imagine Dooney could have used different feet during several years of production.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Thanks BB
> I did notice the feet on the bottom are to big, they don't fit within the stitching, and they are crooked.


The feet also appear to be silver colored rather than brass that they should be. I don't like the listing but again, not comfortable enough to report.


----------



## flowergallm

BeenBurned said:


> What information are you looking for? For a week, you've posted this same request. This is the 4th time and it's been answered twice following the first two requests.
> 
> You posted on *April 27,* 5:07 am: _Odd & unusual Dooney-Bourke-canvas-tote-handbag?_
> And the other 4 minutes later: _Second one I found... is shown here in olive ...
> _
> The probable reason there were no replies to your posts above is that it's likely no one can offer more information.
> 
> Then you posted here:
> *April 28 *at 10:05am: _Item number:381216084784...
> _I responded a few minutes later as 10:26am: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-360.html#post28466774
> 
> Then you asked the same question again:
> *May 1* at 4:34 am: _Odd Canvas Box D&B      Looking for any knowledge..._
> Again, I responded a few hours later in post   			#*5421*: http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-362.html#post28482885
> 
> And today *May 3*, you've asked again. You haven't responded, commented or thanked for previous requests nor have you elaborated on why you keep reposting.


I have quite a few Dooney & Bourke's from the 80s.  Are people still interested in them?  I haven't seen much of a resale market for them.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-...169?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c11dea1
  seller  zac_renz                          (21
looks bad, but I need confirmation before I report it. thanks


----------



## Catbird9

flowergallm said:


> I have quite a few Dooney & Bourke's from the 80s.  Are people still interested in them?  I haven't seen much of a resale market for them.



They're all over eBay and Etsy. Lots of fakes though. Hence, this thread.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-...169?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c11dea1
> seller  zac_renz                          (21
> looks bad, but I need confirmation before I report it. thanks


Very fake!

ETA: She already sold the fake once. I wonder if it was returned for being fake.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sagg99

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

sagg99 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?  thanks


sorry wrong forum


----------



## jesse831

any info on this item


----------



## BeenBurned

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item


Do you have any more pictures? Inside, bottom, red/white/blue tag with s/n? 

So far, I don't see any obvious problems but more pictures are needed to authenticate it.


----------



## immigratty

jesse831 said:


> any info on this item



This is a signature quilt chiarra tote. Do u have a website link, we can check it out for ya


----------



## jesse831

http://www.schoola.com/stitch/products/dooney-bourke-white-bags-364525


----------



## immigratty

jesse831 said:


> http://www.schoola.com/stitch/products/dooney-bourke-white-bags-364525



So I checked out the website, which wasn't particularly helpful, it only gives the one pic, and seems like individuals list the bags. But from what I see it looks legit, I have a different bag this color scheme, _and_ I have that exact bag in a different color scheme [see below] so if that picture is of the actual bag, everything looks in place, and for that price [if it cleans up well] you can't beat it.


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261877070830?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  bena-mend          	            (5


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261877070830?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller  bena-mend                          (5


Fake!


----------



## sagg99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae98663ca
seller  goldencrown-elohim2012                          (147
the picture is bad, but the attachment (Dooney & Bourke) looks fake, I'm not sure.  The Lauren looks real


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae98663ca
> seller  goldencrown-elohim2012                          (147
> the picture is bad, but the attachment (Dooney & Bourke) looks fake, I'm not sure.  The Lauren looks real


The Dooney is fake.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

sagg99 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-...169?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c11dea1
> seller  zac_renz                          (21
> looks bad, but I need confirmation before I report it. thanks


This is so fake it is embarrassing.  And the glued on Dooney duck seal-just...no.


----------



## Kingharvest

A friend gave me this bag. Was gonna give it to my mother in law if it was authentic. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kingharvest

Here's the id number inside the bag. If you need more pics just let me know what you want.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kingharvest said:


> Here's the id number inside the bag. If you need more pics just let me know what you want.


It's authentic and a more recent style. I don't know the style name though.


----------



## mad_caliope

Item: VTG Dooney & Bourke AWL Black Pebbled Leather Flap Saddle Bag Shoulder Purse USA
Listing number: 271852472088
Seller: sassysales5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271852472088?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: It's been well over 20 years since I bought a Dooney.  Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

mad_caliope said:


> Item: VTG Dooney & Bourke AWL Black Pebbled Leather Flap Saddle Bag Shoulder Purse USA
> Listing number: 271852472088
> Seller: sassysales5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271852472088?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: It's been well over 20 years since I bought a Dooney.  Thanks!


The bag shown in the listing is authentic.


----------



## mad_caliope

BeenBurned said:


> The bag shown in the listing is authentic.


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Kingharvest

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Item: don't know name


Link : none


Please help authenticate these d&b I purchased from a friend 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Thank you in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Item: don't know name
> 
> 
> Link : none
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate these d&b I purchased from a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002535
> View attachment 3002536
> View attachment 3002538
> View attachment 3002539
> View attachment 3002540
> View attachment 3002541
> View attachment 3002543
> View attachment 3002544
> View attachment 3002546
> View attachment 3002547
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


All are authentic. 

The first is a signature bucket bag.
The second is a signature top zip tassel tote. 
The third might be called a signature clip hobo. (Not sure of the correct name of that one.)


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.
> 
> The first is a signature bucket bag.
> The second is a signature top zip tassel tote.
> The third might be called a signature clip hobo. (Not sure of the correct name of that one.)




Wow!!! That was so fast Thank You !!!! [emoji106]


----------



## ThyneGODDESS

I believe I have a Dooney purse that is like a briefcase, I'm sure it is vintage. Can anyone help me figure out if it's real and if it is what exactly collection it is?I am new and have not figured my way around here yet?


----------



## sagg99

We would need photos of the  front, back, and inside


----------



## mad_caliope

Item: Dooney & Bourke, Small Florentine Turquoise Satchel, Cross-Body, NWT
Listing Number: 201355019577
Seller: wiest_chris 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201355019577?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

mad_caliope said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke, Small Florentine Turquoise Satchel, Cross-Body, NWT
> Listing Number: 201355019577
> Seller: wiest_chris
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201355019577?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you!


It's authentic.


----------



## mad_caliope

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


 
Thanks again!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

mad_caliope said:


> Thanks again!


Quite a nice color, too!  Don't see this color very often!


----------



## sagg99

Has anyone seen a serial number like this one?
looks unusual





http://www.ebay.com/itm/171804646638?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  usdonn-jicfld3kv          	            (86


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Has anyone seen a serial number like this one?
> looks unusual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171804646638?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller  usdonn-jicfld3kv                          (86



The bag is authentic.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Anyone want to take a shot at the 1984 "Dooney" being sold on Poshmark for $700?  Sorry I can't get it to link.  Of course, there is no tag and author goes on to copy from Internet why that might be for an alleged pristine never used Dooney that just appeared one fine day from 1984.  

Can anyone help me link it?

I would hope the buyer would authenticate such an item before buying...


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Anyone want to take a shot at the 1984 "Dooney" being sold on Poshmark for $700?  Sorry I can't get it to link.  Of course, there is no tag and author goes on to copy from Internet why that might be for an alleged pristine never used Dooney that just appeared one fine day from 1984.
> 
> Can anyone help me link it?
> 
> I would hope the buyer would authenticate such an item before buying...



Here it is:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-D...st-Batch-NO-SEWN-TAG-55663ecb6e3ec264d7017171


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Anyone want to take a shot at the 1984 "Dooney" being sold on Poshmark for $700?  Sorry I can't get it to link.  Of course, there is no tag and author goes on to copy from Internet why that might be for an alleged pristine never used Dooney that just appeared one fine day from 1984.
> 
> Can anyone help me link it?
> 
> I would hope the buyer would authenticate such an item before buying...





Catbird9 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-D...st-Batch-NO-SEWN-TAG-55663ecb6e3ec264d7017171


It's authentic! And it sure looks like it was hardly used.

But $675?? NFW! I might pay 10% of that! Or maybe $75. But I don't know what that seller is smoking or drinking but there's no way she'll get anywhere close to her price!


----------



## ktkatx0

Can anyone authenticate this for me?


----------



## immigratty

ktkatx0 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me?



authentic


----------



## ktkatx0

Really? I got it at a yard sale for $2!!


----------



## BeenBurned

ktkatx0 said:


> Really? I got it at a yard sale for $2!!


Lucky you!


----------



## frenchieRU

Hi everyone 
I've got an interesting one for authentication.  It's currently in my possession.
I have no idea what its name is--it's not quite a tack bag, or an equestrian bag.
Pictures 
TIA!


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - Can someone help me out with this cute bag?
There was no hang tag when I got it, I added it.
It measures 8" x 7.5" x 3.5".
When was it made, what style, etc? And Of course is it authentic?
THANK YOU!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

As best I can tell, this is called a patent large wristlet. Please let me know if any more pics are needed. Thank you for taking a look, authenticators.


----------



## Catbird9

frenchieRU said:


> Hi everyone
> I've got an interesting one for authentication.  It's currently in my possession.
> I have no idea what its name is--it's not quite a tack bag, or an equestrian bag.
> Pictures
> TIA!



That's a nice bag!

There's one similar to it on Horsekeeping, take a look:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/OU/693-R50-rouge-brown.htm

She calls it "Original Over and Under."


----------



## BeenBurned

frenchieRU said:


> Hi everyone
> I've got an interesting one for authentication.  It's currently in my possession.
> I have no idea what its name is--it's not quite a tack bag, or an equestrian bag.
> Pictures
> TIA!


It's authentic and looks like an over and under bag. 



thecollector629 said:


> Hi - Can someone help me out with this cute bag?
> There was no hang tag when I got it, I added it.
> It measures 8" x 7.5" x 3.5".
> When was it made, what style, etc? And Of course is it authentic?
> THANK YOU!


It's authentic and appears to be a surrey bag. I think it's a pre-duck version.


----------



## BeenBurned

ChevaliereNoir said:


> As best I can tell, this is called a patent large wristlet. Please let me know if any more pics are needed. Thank you for taking a look, authenticators.


It's authentic and a patent wristlet.

It wasn't until the last few years that Dooney had fancy names for its styles. Until then, they names were function, size and material related, thus large patent wristlet.


----------



## ktkatx0

Hello! I asked earlier if someone could tell me if this is authentic. I was told it was! Does anyone know the name of it? How can you tell it's authentic?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and a patent wristlet.
> 
> It wasn't until the last few years that Dooney had fancy names for its styles. Until then, they names were function, size and material related, thus large patent wristlet.



Thank you!


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and looks like an over and under bag.
> 
> 
> It's authentic and appears to be a surrey bag. I think it's a pre-duck version.


Thanks BB!
I couldn't find any others like it, even on Horsekeeping...
would you know when it was made and what kind of fob it would have had?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic! And it sure looks like it was hardly used.
> 
> But $675?? NFW! I might pay 10% of that! Or maybe $75. But I don't know what that seller is smoking or drinking but there's no way she'll get anywhere close to her price!


@catbird and @beenburned, thank you kindly for your assistance.

Yeah, $700 ain't gonna fly...with ANYBODY!  I think she *might* get $150-200 with the right buyer.  To quote @beebburned, NFW! Lol


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Thanks BB!
> I couldn't find any others like it, even on Horsekeeping...
> would you know when it was made and what kind of fob it would have had?


Sorry can't help with that. It may not even have had a fob. 


eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird and @beenburned, thank you kindly for your assistance.
> 
> Yeah, $700 ain't gonna fly...with ANYBODY!  I think she *might* get $150-200 with the right buyer.  To quote @beebburned, NFW! Lol


YW!


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - Can someone help me out with this cute bag?
> There was no hang tag when I got it, I added it.
> It measures 8" x 7.5" x 3.5".
> When was it made, what style, etc? And Of course is it authentic?
> THANK YOU!





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and appears to be a surrey bag. I think it's a pre-duck version.





thecollector629 said:


> Thanks BB!
> I couldn't find any others like it, even on Horsekeeping...
> would you know when it was made and what kind of fob it would have had?



It's from the same era as the "similar to the big duck" coin purse with strap:


----------



## Catbird9

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - Can someone help me out with this cute bag?
> There was no hang tag when I got it, I added it.
> It measures 8" x 7.5" x 3.5".
> When was it made, what style, etc? And Of course is it authentic?
> THANK YOU!



Same style, different materials, for comparison. Hang tag is shown in listing pics:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa9bce1e


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Same style, different materials, for comparison. Hang tag is shown in listing pics:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaa9bce1e


That one is a remake/reincarnation of the original vintage style. Over the last couple of years, Dooney has brought back newer versions of old bags. 

The original may not have had a fob. I don't know whether it did and was lost or if it never had one.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> It's from the same era as the "similar to the big duck" coin purse with strap:




Sorry didn't quite catch the flavor of the above convo:

That type of coin purse was made by Dooney?


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Sorry didn't quite catch the flavor of the above convo:
> 
> That type of coin purse was made by Dooney?



Yep, part of the Nubuck line.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Yep, part of the Nubuck line.



Thankx @Catbird.  And here I thought I was the only insomniac...

I will stick to my adorable Big Duck coin purse...not that you asked...lol


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Auth-D...st-Batch-NO-SEWN-TAG-55663ecb6e3ec264d7017171


Just a note of interest...that $700 Dooney is up on the UK eBay for $500.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-VINT...491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee1289f83


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


Authentic?:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/151298426/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-cream-color


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And these two?  Thank you much:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/230159239/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-all-weather?ref=favs_view_8

https://www.etsy.com/listing/180693300/rare-genuine-vintage-dooney-bourke-thick?ref=favs_view_17


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just a note of interest...that $700 Dooney is up on the UK eBay for $500.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-VINT...491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee1289f83


It's on ebay.com too as the seller is in Florida:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VINTAG...2ee1289f83&clk_rvr_id=838885734155&rmvSB=true


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Authentic?:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/151298426/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-cream-color





eyeoftheleopard said:


> And these two?  Thank you much:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/230159239/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-all-weather?ref=favs_view_8
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/180693300/rare-genuine-vintage-dooney-bourke-thick?ref=favs_view_17


All are authentic.

ETA: Required posting format:
Item: 
Listing number:
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.
> 
> ETA: Required posting format:
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:


Thank you, BB!


----------



## RozEnix

ktkatx0 said:


> Really? I got it at a yard sale for $2!!


Way to go!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Neiman Marcus Purse Red Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing: 160716528480
Seller: little-bunny-foofoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...f279b0&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=281702892868
Comment: Please note the "eyeless duck" emblem and the interior pocket. A very interesting bag if authentic. Any additional information appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Neiman Marcus Purse Red Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 160716528480
> Seller: little-bunny-foofoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...f279b0&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=281702892868
> Comment: Please note the "eyeless duck" emblem and the interior pocket. A very interesting bag if authentic. Any additional information appreciated. Thanks!


that's really different. 

I've seen ducks with flattened bodies and worn details however I've not seen any with a Neiman Marcus stamped pocket. 

It's very possible that Dooney did make an exclusive bag for NM and I don't see anything that indicates that the bag isn't authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you!


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> Thank you!


nice find catbird9
I have the same style bag in taupe, but it has a large green D&B sewn in label.  This must be one of their exclusive lines. I do know that Nordstrom, Saks, and Macy's had exclusive lines, this is the first time I've seen one from Neiman Marcus, and that old, early eighties


----------



## Catbird9

Thanks sagg99.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

If authentic, I believe this is called a Medium Tote gr947? If so, it seems to be missing the key clochette. Thank you, experts!


----------



## BeenBurned

ChevaliereNoir said:


> If authentic, I believe this is called a Medium Tote gr947? If so, it seems to be missing the key clochette. Thank you, experts!


Authentic.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## bigal

Hi there,  picked up this cute bag today at goodwill.  Red Nylon,  with bright pink interior.   Is it authentic? If so,  name and age would be greatly appreciated.  Anyone have advice on cleaning it?  The red nylon is dirty.   should I keep the leather out of the water?   Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BeenBurned

bigal said:


> Hi there,  picked up this cute bag today at goodwill.  Red Nylon,  with bright pink interior.   Is it authentic? If so,  name and age would be greatly appreciated.  Anyone have advice on cleaning it?  The red nylon is dirty.   should I keep the leather out of the water?   Thanks a bunch!


 Authentic.


----------



## bigal

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


This bag is on Pinterest but was on sale at Etsy.  It has been sold.  I am baffled, bothered and bewildered by this bag...mostly cause the back does not match my Big Duck bag.  Help!

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/537546905495957669/?no_auto_redirect_or_interstitial=1


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> This bag is on Pinterest but was on sale at Etsy.  It has been sold.  I am baffled, bothered and bewildered by this bag...mostly cause the back does not match my Big Duck bag.  Help!
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/537546905495957669/?no_auto_redirect_or_interstitial=1


The red big duck bag pictured looks fine except that it appears to be missing the strap. I'm not sure what you mean about the back not matching your bag but this picture on Pinterest doesn't show the back. 

If you have a link to the Etsy listing, please post that link. 

Regarding the posting format, it's not necessary to link to post #1 but that post shows the information we need. (Fill in the blanks.)
Item: 
Listing number:
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> The red big duck bag pictured looks fine except that it appears to be missing the strap. I'm not sure what you mean about the back not matching your bag but this picture on Pinterest doesn't show the back.
> 
> If you have a link to the Etsy listing, please post that link.
> 
> Regarding the posting format, it's not necessary to link to post #1 but that post shows the information we need. (Fill in the blanks.)
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:



@BB, here is the link to Etsy.  It will say on top that item has sold but keep scrolling down and you will see the original listing.  I don't get why the tabs on the side flaps appear to be permanently attached.  The second is after "All Weather Leather" where is the Reserved symbol?  And the back of my vintage Duck is...bare compared to that one.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/178534505/sale-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-big-duck


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @BB, here is the link to Etsy.  It will say on top that item has sold but keep scrolling down and you will see the original listing.  I don't get why the tabs on the side flaps appear to be permanently attached.  The second is after "All Weather Leather" where is the Reserved symbol?  And the back of my vintage Duck is...bare compared to that one.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/178534505/sale-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-big-duck


Sorry meant to give you the back of my Dooney:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @BB, here is the link to Etsy.  It will say on top that item has sold but keep scrolling down and you will see the original listing.  I don't get why the tabs on the side flaps appear to be permanently attached.  The second is after "All Weather Leather" where is the Reserved symbol?  And the back of my vintage Duck is...bare compared to that one.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/178534505/sale-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-big-duck


That's very interesting. If that bag is fake, it's one of the best I've ever seen. 

Over the last 15 years, I've bought and sold at least 3 dozen duck bags and although there has been some variation over the years, as well as differences in the remakes Dooney did several years ago, I don't have a single example (in my records) with permanent rivets on the side, that type of pocket on the back nor the type of clip shown on the ends of the strap. 

This is what I've seen (and have examples of), both on the vintage and on new versions. The palomino (yellow) is one of the newer remade versions and has differences from the originals (lining, single trim above back pocket) but there's no flap closure and the strap attaches as on the older versions.


ETA: I want to add that although there are differrences, I can't state authenticity without a few more better pictures.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> That's very interesting. If that bag is fake, it's one of the best I've ever seen.



I put the duck emblems side by side to compare them. To my eye there are significant differences:

1. Size of duck's pupil relative to eye
2. Shape of duck's neck
2. Ampersand in Dooney & Bourke
3. Spacing and size of letters
4. Missing trademark registration symbol

I don't have enough experience to conclude anything, but I agree, it's very interesting!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I put the duck emblems side by side to compare them. To my eye there are significant differences:
> 
> 1. Size of duck's pupil relative to eye
> 2. Shape of duck's neck
> 2. Ampersand in Dooney & Bourke
> 3. Spacing and size of letters
> 4. Missing trademark registration symbol
> 
> I don't have enough experience to conclude anything, but I agree, it's very interesting!


I absolutely LOVE side by sides!! 

Your pictures are absolutely conclusive. The red big duck bag from Etsy is fake although it's definitely a scary close one.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> That's very interesting. If that bag is fake, it's one of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> Over the last 15 years, I've bought and sold at least 3 dozen duck bags and although there has been some variation over the years, as well as differences in the remakes Dooney did several years ago, I don't have a single example (in my records) with permanent rivets on the side, that type of pocket on the back nor the type of clip shown on the ends of the strap.
> 
> This is what I've seen (and have examples of), both on the vintage and on new versions. The palomino (yellow) is one of the newer remade versions and has differences from the originals (lining, single trim above back pocket) but there's no flap closure and the strap attaches as on the older versions.
> 
> 
> ETA: I want to add that although there are differrences, I can't state authenticity without a few more better pictures.



Quite fascinating, really it is.  The stitching is classic hallmark Dooney...the duck on the front does not seem quite right to me, either.  And when you zoomed in on the pics did you notice you can't make out a clear shot of where the clip attaches to the bag on the left side (the left side being your perspective looking at the computer screen).

I noticed for all the great clear shots they got vague posting the interior-the interiors of Doonies almost never fail to reveal the truth.  I find it hilarious how interiors bewilder them so.  I also keep in mind photography can be very tricky, indeed.  I didn't see a tag...

Thank you for your time and attention and kiss your puppy for me! &#55357;&#56459;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> I absolutely LOVE side by sides!!
> 
> Your pictures are absolutely conclusive. The red big duck bag from Etsy is fake although it's definitely a scary close one.


Hey I did not see these posts until just now!!!

Disregard my above response.  I guess I don't know what to say except no cash for fake stash.

@catbird, thanks for the great side by side.  You got mad skillz, woman!  I never liked that duck and when Dooney hot stamps that front piece into the leather the R symbol can't be " forgotten."

@BB, I DIE for your yellow new BD bag!  How pretty!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Neiman Marcus Purse Red Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 160716528480
> Seller: little-bunny-foofoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...f279b0&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=281702892868
> Comment: Please note the "eyeless duck" emblem and the interior pocket. A very interesting bag if authentic. Any additional information appreciated. Thanks!



@catbird, not sure how I missed this!  Quite the anomaly here, too!  What bothers me on this one, besides the duck, is the bare zipper/interior.  If D&B was gonna hook up and do a partnership with Neiman's, why leave out classic Dooney features?  They certainly didn't with Disney! (scratches head)  Their duck is iconic!  Why the heck would they skimp on THAT of all things? ullhair:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I put the duck emblems side by side to compare them. To my eye there are significant differences:
> 
> 1. Size of duck's pupil relative to eye
> 2. Shape of duck's neck
> 2. Ampersand in Dooney & Bourke
> 3. Spacing and size of letters
> 4. Missing trademark registration symbol
> 
> I don't have enough experience to conclude anything, but I agree, it's very interesting!



Excellent catch...the ampersand I completely missed!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Guys, this frankenstein even got the seam right where the leather fits together in the back!  I see it in the Etsy pics...do you?

Who is this mad man/lady??????  SHOW YOURSELF! Lol 

Wrote Dooney, may hear back...may not...


----------



## sagg99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird, not sure how I missed this!  Quite the anomaly here, too!  What bothers me on this one, besides the duck, is the bare zipper/interior.  If D&B was gonna hook up and do a partnership with Neiman's, why leave out classic Dooney features?  They certainly didn't with Disney! (scratches head)  Their duck is iconic!  Why the heck would they skimp on THAT of all things? ullhair:


This inside pocket may have been something Neiman Marcus insisted upon.  Since Dooney & Bourke was relatively new, and Neiman Marcus was around a longer time, they may have promoted the Neiman Marcus name to sell to that clientele.  I'll try to attach photos of the bag I have that's similar to this one.  Mine is the same except for the D&B green patch, and the inside zipper has the word Clark, this one looks like the lettering YKK.  My duck was also the earlier flat style, the eye is really hard to see, and the wording "All Weather Leather" is almost gone, probably from wear and tear 30+ years.  This bag style is also on an ebay guide that I use freguently for information on vintage colors, and styles since Dooney did not have catalogs in the earlier years.


----------



## sagg99

more pictures


----------



## sagg99

extra pics


----------



## sagg99

Catbird9 said:


> I put the duck emblems side by side to compare them. To my eye there are significant differences:
> 
> 1. Size of duck's pupil relative to eye
> 2. Shape of duck's neck
> 2. Ampersand in Dooney & Bourke
> 3. Spacing and size of letters
> 4. Missing trademark registration symbol
> 
> I don't have enough experience to conclude anything, but I agree, it's very interesting!


Catbird9 found this and posted it on Hall of Shame.  I think they used the same mold


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Catbird9 found this and posted it on Hall of Shame.  I think they used the same mold


Is there a link to the listing?


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a link to the listing?


yes, the seller ended the listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...AWL-Features-Large-Leather-Logo-/111661263897


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> yes, the seller ended the listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...AWL-Features-Large-Leather-Logo-/111661263897


Yikes! That one is a way more obvious fake than the Etsy one.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

sagg99 said:


> This inside pocket may have been something Neiman Marcus insisted upon.  Since Dooney & Bourke was relatively new, and Neiman Marcus was around a longer time, they may have promoted the Neiman Marcus name to sell to that clientele.  I'll try to attach photos of the bag I have that's similar to this one.  Mine is the same except for the D&B green patch, and the inside zipper has the word Clark, this one looks like the lettering YKK.  My duck was also the earlier flat style, the eye is really hard to see, and the wording "All Weather Leather" is almost gone, probably from wear and tear 30+ years.  This bag style is also on an ebay guide that I use freguently for information on vintage colors, and styles since Dooney did not have catalogs in the earlier years.



@sagg, I have done a little reading on the genesis of D&B early years (for purses) and there is was:  a duck just like that.  It definitely did not have the strong features that we are all more familiar with...or time had faded it...likely both.  I think it was on horsekeeping.  I think.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

sagg99 said:


> yes, the seller ended the listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...AWL-Features-Large-Leather-Logo-/111661263897



The seller ended the listing due to "error in the listing."  Usually I am cynical about these things, but what I hope happened is someone made the seller aware that the bag is counterfeit and she took down the listing.

ETSY BAG UPDATE:  I contacted the seller and inquired about the origin of the bag.  She seemed very nice, said she took it down because after she posted it she received many questions about the unique features on the bag, tipping her off.  That is the official story, at any rate.

  All the time, trouble, and care to make that bag!  Anyone else think the eBay one and the Etsy one are from the same origin?


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The seller ended the listing due to "error in the listing."  Usually I am cynical about these things, but what I hope happened is someone made the seller aware that the bag is counterfeit and she took down the listing.
> 
> ETSY BAG UPDATE:  I contacted the seller and inquired about the origin of the bag.  She seemed very nice, said she took it down because after she posted it she received many questions about the unique features on the bag, tipping her off.  That is the official story, at any rate.
> 
> All the time, trouble, and care to make that bag!  Anyone else think the eBay one and the Etsy one are from the same origin?


Counterfeiters make fakes in order to make profits. It's not profitable to make a OOAK item. So I have little doubt they were probably made with a bunch of others and probably in a variety of colors.


----------



## oldbaglover

Authentic? TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab756ea0


----------



## BeenBurned

oldbaglover said:


> Authentic? TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab756ea0


Yes, it's a kilty bag.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
From Salvation Army this afternoon...quite a surprise!
Approx. 8"w x 6.75"h x 3.5"d. Strap 11" to rings.
Black tag inside says Made in China...hard to photograph!
Name & age would be greatly appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> From Salvation Army this afternoon...quite a surprise!
> Approx. 8"w x 6.75"h x 3.5"d. Strap 11" to rings.
> Black tag inside says Made in China...hard to photograph!
> Name & age would be greatly appreciated...thanks in advance!


It's authentic. Nice find for what appears to be in great condition.


----------



## fuzzymummy

Hi, authenticators!  I purchased this bag a few days ago and it arrived today.  I didn't have it authenticated before I purchased it.  It's not what I was expecting.  I thought all D & B canvas bags were vinyl coated.  It's in fantastic condition but it is not vinyl coated, just plain canvas.  It has a small tag inside the bag on the top.  Is it genuine?

desc. Dooney and Bourke Bumblebee Drawstring Bag
seller: morganlee2126
item no. 121662939595
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121662939595 

Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> Hi, authenticators!  I purchased this bag a few days ago and it arrived today.  I didn't have it authenticated before I purchased it.  It's not what I was expecting.  I thought all D & B canvas bags were vinyl coated.  It's in fantastic condition but it is not vinyl coated, just plain canvas.  It has a small tag inside the bag on the top.  Is it genuine?
> 
> desc. Dooney and Bourke Bumblebee Drawstring Bag
> seller: morganlee2126
> item no. 121662939595
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121662939595
> 
> Thanks.


It's authentic.

The IT collection is PVC coated but there are plenty of regular canvas, either patterned or signature.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> The IT collection is PVC coated but there are plenty of regular canvas, either patterned or signature.


 Phew!!  Thanks.  The only other D & B's I have are vintage AWL and one PVC coated Disney bag.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Nice find for what appears to be in great condition.



Thanks, BeenBurned...and a lucky find at 30% off at SA for only $6.30


----------



## oldbaglover

what a steal a 6.30.  I love green bags!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Heck the strap and fob alone are worth more than that! &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56412;


----------



## grammy57

Dooney bourke demi Shoulder bag #J6453490
Ebay auction number: 201353304515
Seller: prfect8
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...0-/201353304515?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I'm really new to collecting purses.  Looks good to me, but too new to know for sure. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

grammy57 said:


> Dooney bourke demi Shoulder bag #J6453490
> Ebay auction number: 201353304515
> Seller: prfect8
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...0-/201353304515?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I'm really new to collecting purses.  Looks good to me, but too new to know for sure. Thanks for your help.


Authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@grammy ask seller if that purse came with fob.  Not sure if that one did or not, but don't see why not.  Some sellers jack the fob and strap from a purse and sell those separately.


----------



## grammy57

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @grammy ask seller if that purse came with fob.  Not sure if that one did or not, but don't see why not.  Some sellers jack the fob and strap from a purse and sell those separately.


Was told it did not have a fob at all. Thanks so much


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
From local GW...missing strap, so CHEAP!
Approx. 10.5"w at top x 8"h x 3.5"d.
Looks to me like it might be a pre-duck, pre-cloth tag Large Cavalry Trooper.
Color is faded...might have been blue or black.
Any info is much appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

And these 2 D&B belts?
From GW Bargain Barn a while ago...
Thanks in advance, again


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
> From local GW...missing strap, so CHEAP!
> Approx. 10.5"w at top x 8"h x 3.5"d.
> Looks to me like it might be a pre-duck, pre-cloth tag Large Cavalry Trooper.
> Color is faded...might have been blue or black.
> Any info is much appreciated...thanks in advance!



Nice find!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
> From local GW...missing strap, so CHEAP!
> Approx. 10.5"w at top x 8"h x 3.5"d.
> Looks to me like it might be a pre-duck, pre-cloth tag Large Cavalry Trooper.
> Color is faded...might have been blue or black.
> Any info is much appreciated...thanks in advance!


It's authentic. 


JOODLZ said:


> And these 2 D&B belts?
> From GW Bargain Barn a while ago...
> Thanks in advance, again


They both look good.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The strap confuses me.  Would you take a peek, @BB?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/230860489/20-off-summer-sale-vintage-rare-dooney


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Nice find!



Thanks! Really cool for $4.99, I thought.



BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> They both look good.



Yay! I've "borrowed" the strap from a vintage Carrier bag I have...works just fine! It's a very comfortable bag.

Based on pre-duck, pre-fabric tag, am I safe in guessing pre-1994-ish, or can you offer a more accurate age?


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The strap confuses me.  Would you take a peek, @BB?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/230860489/20-off-summer-sale-vintage-rare-dooney



That's the correct strap for a mini zip top.

Here's the same bag from Horsekeeping's site:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/1036-R141-ziptop-mini-blbt.htm




JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Really cool for $4.99, I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I've "borrowed" the strap from a vintage Carrier bag I have...works just fine! It's a very comfortable bag.
> 
> Based on pre-duck, pre-fabric tag, am I safe in guessing pre-1994-ish, or can you offer a more accurate age?


That's the good thing about bags with removable and interchangeable straps. Glad you could make it work. 

I'm not super good with dating older dooneys. Sorry.

Paula on Horsekeeping.com might have some answers on her site.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Authentic?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/236981296/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-purse


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Authentic?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/236981296/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-purse


I think it's okay but if you're considering purchasing it, please request a picture of the inside showing the pocket system.

Note that it appears to be missing the long strap.


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Really cool for $4.99, I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I've "borrowed" the strap from a vintage Carrier bag I have...works just fine! It's a very comfortable bag.
> 
> Based on pre-duck, pre-fabric tag, am I safe in guessing pre-1994-ish, or can you offer a more accurate age?



Definitely pre-1994 if there is no sign of a red white and blue cloth label ever having been there.

According to this guide,

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html

the pre-tag bags with vinyl pockets were only made during a very brief period (1985). The red white and blue sewn-in cloth labels began in 1986.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> That's the good thing about bags with removable and interchangeable straps. Glad you could make it work.
> 
> I'm not super good with dating older dooneys. Sorry.
> 
> Paula on Horsekeeping.com might have some answers on her site.



Thanks, BeenBurned...horsekeeping.com is a valuable resource!



Catbird9 said:


> Definitely pre-1994 if there is no sign of a red white and blue cloth label ever having been there.
> 
> According to this guide,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html
> 
> the pre-tag bags with vinyl pockets were only made during a very brief period (1985). The red white and blue sewn-in cloth labels began in 1986.



Thanks for this, Catbird9! Nope, no sign of a tag ever being there. I have referred to the guide at the link you posted many times since I got my first pre-loved Dooney a few years ago...guess I read too quickly this time. 1985-ish sounds about right to me


----------



## oldbaglover

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43de6734ac

Another cross between a Coach and a Dooney--a Doach bag?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JOODLZ said:


> Could you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke?
> This one came around about the same time period as the previous bag.
> 8w x 8h x 3.5d Strap drop 22
> Has NO inside tag, but has DB fob.
> I've looked on eBay over the years, and never found one like it.
> Any and all info is much appreciated.
> As always, Thanks in advance!



Um, yeah, I am reading old posts and this purse caught my eye.  I wonder if it is a prototype of the older Doonies.  I can find nothing like it grrrr...

@catbird?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## sagg99

It's called the bicycle bag from their carpet bag collection


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney and Bourke Purse Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 271907644505
Seller: texastieshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...505?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ef56459


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Purse Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 271907644505
> Seller: texastieshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...505?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ef56459


It's authentic although the seller should show a picture of the inside. From the pictures, I can't tell if it's one of the new remakes or if someone happened to have an older version still in the package. Based on the packaging and tag, I believe it's the new version.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

https://www.etsy.com/listing/234845018/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-shoulder-bag

Please would you take a look?  Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic although the seller should show a picture of the inside. From the pictures, I can't tell if it's one of the new remakes or if someone happened to have an older version still in the package. Based on the packaging and tag, I believe it's the new version.



Thanks! Was considering purchase, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/234845018/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-shoulder-bag
> 
> Please would you take a look?  Thank you!


Seller belladonnasattic

It's fake. 

I sense that the seller *belladonnasattic* knows it's fake and that's why she doesn't show full pictures of the inside or pictures of the whole red, white and blue tag (both sides). 

It's interesting (and sneaky?) that the seller knows not to show what would definitely prove authenticity.

If Etsy has a way to report, please do so because *belladonnasattic* knows what she's peddling.

ETA: A comparison of the seller's OWN listings shows the difference in the front of the red, white and blue tag.

This is the one where she doesn't show the full tag. Compare the font, spacing and fabric to the authentic picture below the fake: 

FAKE: 






AUTHENTIC:


----------



## Caledonia

I don't recall "periwinkle" Do they mean lavender? I've not seen lavender IRL.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-DOONEY...349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a2332e95


----------



## BeenBurned

Caledonia said:


> I don't recall "periwinkle" Do they mean lavender? I've not seen lavender IRL.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-DOONEY...349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a2332e95


It seems okay but I don't know the colors the bag came in. Dooney did make periwinkle IT bags about 10 years ago.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Seller belladonnasattic
> 
> It's fake.
> 
> I sense that the seller *belladonnasattic* knows it's fake and that's why she doesn't show full pictures of the inside or pictures of the whole red, white and blue tag (both sides).
> 
> It's interesting (and sneaky?) that the seller knows not to show what would definitely prove authenticity.
> 
> If Etsy has a way to report, please do so because *belladonnasattic* knows what she's peddling.
> 
> ETA: A comparison of the seller's OWN listings shows the difference in the front of the red, white and blue tag.
> 
> This is the one where she doesn't show the full tag. Compare the font, spacing and fabric to the authentic picture below the fake:
> 
> FAKE:
> img1.etsystatic.com/064/0/10504829/il_570xN.778147383_b501.jpg
> 
> AUTHENTIC:
> img0.etsystatic.com/057/0/10504829/il_570xN.727334328_pa5x.jpg


Thankx, @BB.  I *will* report.  The numbers on the back of the fake tag didn't look typical, either.  And there were just numbers, no letters before the numbers.  And did you notice (bet you did) the fancy red border on the fake tag while the real tag is a solid red border...

They had one of these on PM but it has since disappeared.

UPDATE:  I reported the listing to Etsy.  Etsy has been in some trouble over just this kind of thing, so they might listen. To report a listing just scroll down the listing and there will be a link on the right towards the bottom.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks! Was considering purchase, but someone beat me to it.




For the price I would have bought it...but some rude person beat us to it! Lol


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

oldbaglover said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43de6734ac
> 
> Another cross between a Coach and a Dooney--a Doach bag?



Hey gal, check out the "Doach" on the new thread by @Been Burned.


@BB, good morning.  Would you please authenticate (or not) this potential purchase/saddle bag?  I would love a Dooney saddle bag but the bright yellow thread does not seem right.  I do not know enough about the saddle bags...except the ones under my eyes! 

Thank you kindly.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487fd8da5c


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, check out the "Doach" on the new thread by @Been Burned.
> 
> 
> @BB, good morning.  Would you please authenticate (or not) this potential purchase/saddle bag?  I would love a Dooney saddle bag but the bright yellow thread does not seem right.  I do not know enough about the saddle bags...except the ones under my eyes!
> 
> Thank you kindly.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487fd8da5c


Seller geogeri11282012 - fake.


REMINDER: Please see post #1 for the information we need. It's very important that the seller's name be posted in all requests.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Dooney and Bourke Red Leather Purse Handbag with Coin Purse
Listing #:111701705615
Seller: sewing*horses
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111701705615?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Coin purse seems genuine but I have my doubts about the satchel. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Red Leather Purse Handbag with Coin Purse
> Listing #:111701705615
> Seller: sewing*horses
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111701705615?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Coin purse seems genuine but I have my doubts about the satchel. Thanks in advance!


The coin purse is authentic. 

Without more pictures of the bag, particularly, the inside showing pockets, I don't advise bidding on it. 

If you can get the seller to post more pictures or to send them to you, please come back.


----------



## sagg99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Um, yeah, I am reading old posts and this purse caught my eye.  I wonder if it is a prototype of the older Doonies.  I can find nothing like it grrrr...
> 
> @catbird?


https://www.pinterest.com/pin/270075308877724127/


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/270075308877724127/



Great find! I love seeing those old ads. I was also delighted to see this related Pinterest site with glimpses of D&B history: https://www.pinterest.com/dooneyandbourke/heritage-craftsmanship/


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

sagg99 said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/270075308877724127/



@sagg, thank you.  What threw me is the two strips on the front of the bag.  They are not visible when the bag is secured.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Loved looking at Dooney on Etsy!  To report fakes to Dooney email them at counterfeits@dooney.com

@bb, thank you for info on saddle bag.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@BB would you take a look?

Seller is madebymargiel

https://www.etsy.com/listing/233754168/vintage-rare-dooney-bourke-teardrop


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @BB would you take a look?
> 
> Seller is madebymargiel
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/233754168/vintage-rare-dooney-bourke-teardrop



It's authentic but no where near vintage!! (In purses, vintage is considered to be 20+ years old. This bag is probably about 5-6 years old.)


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> The coin purse is authentic.
> 
> Without more pictures of the bag, particularly, the inside showing pockets, I don't advise bidding on it.
> 
> If you can get the seller to post more pictures or to send them to you, please come back.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/111701705615?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller did send me more pictures, but she hasn't added them to the listing. Here are my screenshots, hopefully they'll help.


----------



## Catbird9

Catbird9 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111701705615?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller did send me more pictures, but she hasn't added them to the listing. Here are my screenshots, hopefully they'll help.



OK, I admit I am OCD on this thing!

I found another AWL satchel like the red one above. This one sold a while back and is navy, with much better pictures. I believe that's an early "flat duck" emblem.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> OK, I admit I am OCD on this thing!
> 
> I found another AWL satchel like the red one above. This one sold a while back and is navy, with much better pictures. I believe that's an early "flat duck" emblem.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Good find! Yes, this further confirms my sense that the red bag is authentic. 

As i suggested earlier, if you buy it, you can come back with better pictures than the seller sent.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Item: I have no idea
Seller: Goodwill
Comments: If this is authentic, I'd like to find the name of this wallet/ clutch/ whatever, if possible, please. Thank you, experts!


----------



## BeenBurned

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Item: I have no idea
> Seller: Goodwill
> Comments: If this is authentic, I'd like to find the name of this wallet/ clutch/ whatever, if possible, please. Thank you, experts!


It's authentic and some type of wallet on a string. I'm not sure of the name, maybe zipalong (?) and originally came with a long thin strap.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and some type of wallet on a string. I'm not sure of the name, maybe zipalong (?) and originally came with a long thin strap.



Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Comments: If this is authentic, I'd like to find the name of this wallet/ clutch/ whatever, if possible, please. Thank you, experts!





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and some type of wallet on a string. I'm not sure of the name, maybe zipalong (?) and originally came with a long thin strap.



Yes it's a Zipalong, here's a similar example.

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/492-zipalong-blbt.htm


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Catbird9 said:


> Yes it's a Zipalong, here's a similar example.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/492-zipalong-blbt.htm



Wow, that's cool! Thank you!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> OK, I admit I am OCD on this thing!
> 
> I found another AWL satchel like the red one above. This one sold a while back and is navy, with much better pictures. I believe that's an early "flat duck" emblem.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



You are quite the Sherlock, @catbird!  &#128077;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Ok this lady claims that this was examined by a professional and is authentic.

Seller:  myyiayiahadthat

https://www.etsy.com/listing/168909646/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-off-white


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I am confused.  Please help!

Seller:  washedoutbrownnow
Site:  Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/listing/224349108/rare-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-essex


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok this lady claims that this was examined by a professional and is authentic.
> 
> Seller:  myyiayiahadthat
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/168909646/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-off-white



Aha! Another one like the red and navy satchels above. I'm guessing these are pre-tag, mid-eighties models with non-detachable handles.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I am confused.  Please help!
> 
> Seller:  washedoutbrownnow
> Site:  Etsy
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/224349108/rare-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-essex



Looks fine to me.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Looks fine to me.


g
 This is a...drawstring Essex?  The back of the purse doesn't look odd to you at all?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Looks fine to me.




@catbird, the duck seal looks like it is touching the lining, but that might be how it is photographed...I find the early to mid eighties to be the most challenging, by far.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> g
> This is a...drawstring Essex?  The back of the purse doesn't look odd to you at all?



It's called an Essex Carrier. Horsekeeping has a couple of them in the "sold" listings.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> It's called an Essex Carrier. Horsekeeping has a couple of them in the "sold" listings.




Right you are!  I love the horsekeeping site-I learned a lot reading her stuff.

Thank you! &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok this lady claims that this was examined by a professional and is authentic.
> 
> Seller:  myyiayiahadthat
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/168909646/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-off-white





Catbird9 said:


> Aha! Another one like the red and navy satchels above. I'm guessing these are pre-tag, mid-eighties models with non-detachable handles.





eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird, the duck seal looks like it is touching the lining, but that might be how it is photographed...I find the early to mid eighties to be the most challenging, by far.


It's authentic. The appearance of the duck emblem touching the top of the pocket is an optical illusion caused by the picture being taken from the bottom. (Why sellers don't stand and stuff their bags is beyond me!)

OT, but regarding the seller, her TOS and rules are a huge turnoff for me! She needs to learn the KISS rule - keep it simple, stupid.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. The appearance of the duck emblem touching the top of the pocket is an optical illusion caused by the picture being taken from the bottom. (Why sellers don't stand and stuff their bags is beyond me!)
> 
> OT, but regarding the seller, her TOS and rules are a huge turnoff for me! She needs to learn the KISS rule - keep it simple, stupid.



So you would be equally turned off reading the three page manifestos pontificating endlessly on their return policy and general theory of How I Run a Business by sellers over on eBay...tee hee

You sell BATHING SUITS but do not accept returns?  Gaaaaa

Thank you much for the help ladies! &#128522;


----------



## oldbaglover

Is this real?  TIA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419871b491


----------



## oldbaglover

Is this one real? TIA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab756ea0


----------



## BeenBurned

oldbaglover said:


> Is this real?  TIA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419871b491





oldbaglover said:


> Is this one real? TIA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab756ea0


Both are authentic. 

Please refer to post   			#*1* for the posting format for future requests. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I thought maybe y'all would be interested to see the trouble Etsy has gotten themselves into over the numerous counterfeit products they have allowed to flourish on their website.  They went public in April and 5% of 3 billion is a LOT of dough made off of fakes.

http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/national/2015/05/17/368456.htm


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

oldbaglover said:


> Is this one real? TIA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-...136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aab756ea0



Just an FYI:  Hey gal, this bag is called a Kilty bag.  Not sure why she called it Equestrian.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just an FYI:  Hey gal, this bag is called a Kilty bag.  Not sure why she called it Equestrian.


It's common that sellers have no idea of style names and even when they do, they'll often use multiple keywords to try to get extra exposure by naming everything buyers might search for. 

It's not reliable to assume that style names used by sellers are accurate. 

(You're correct. That bag is a kilty.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Seller: BlessedJunk
Website:  Etsy

https://www.etsy.com/listing/200775664/sale-vintage-1980s-dooney-bourke-all?ref=favs_view_18


----------



## iumu

Hi ladies,
Pls help me check this one. Got it from a 2hand store. Look really nice  Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Seller: BlessedJunk
> Website:  Etsy
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/200775664/sale-vintage-1980s-dooney-bourke-all?ref=favs_view_18


It's fake but close.

 Please report!


----------



## BeenBurned

iumu said:


> Hi ladies,
> Pls help me check this one. Got it from a 2hand store. Look really nice  Thank you


Authentic. Nice find.


----------



## iumu

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. Nice find.


Hi BeenBurned,

Thanks for your help


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> It's common that sellers have no idea of style names and even when they do, they'll often use multiple keywords to try to get extra exposure by naming everything buyers might search for.
> 
> It's not reliable to assume that style names used by sellers are accurate.
> 
> (You're correct. That bag is a kilty.)


What say you, friend?  Old prototype???

Seller:  spattersonpp

Vintage handbag ($35) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m781018918


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

THIS LADY DOESNT SELL FAKES:

Seller:  Michelle Mutchler

Dooney&Bourke Leathe&#8230; ($85) 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m121991675


----------



## tori adore

1. Authentic Vintage Dooney and Bourke Ivory and Tan Leather Bucket Shoulder Drawstring Bag Purse

2.  237297845/
3.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/237297845/authentic-vintage-dooney-and-bourke
4. Vintageleathergoods 
5.  I hope I did this correctly. Does it look too shabby to clean up?


----------



## tori adore

I'd add a picture but not sure how to do it. Thanks for helping!


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> What say you, friend?  Old prototype???
> 
> Seller:  spattersonpp
> 
> Vintage handbag ($35) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m781018918





eyeoftheleopard said:


> THIS LADY DOESNT SELL FAKES:
> 
> Seller:  Michelle Mutchler
> 
> Dooney&Bourke Leathe ($85)
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m121991675



There's no way I'd even venture a guess on authenticity of those two listings with the awful and indefinitive pictures shown!


----------



## BeenBurned

tori adore said:


> 1. Authentic Vintage Dooney and Bourke Ivory and Tan Leather Bucket Shoulder Drawstring Bag Purse
> 
> 2.  237297845/
> 3.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/237297845/authentic-vintage-dooney-and-bourke
> 4. Vintageleathergoods
> 5.  I hope I did this correctly. Does it look too shabby to clean up?





tori adore said:


> I'd add a picture but not sure how to do it. Thanks for helping!


It looks good. 

In this post, I described how to post a picture:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28786613&postcount=4783


----------



## Catbird9

tori adore said:


> 1. Authentic Vintage Dooney and Bourke Ivory and Tan Leather Bucket Shoulder Drawstring Bag Purse
> 
> 2.  237297845/
> 3.  https://www.etsy.com/listing/237297845/authentic-vintage-dooney-and-bourke
> 4. Vintageleathergoods
> 5.  I hope I did this correctly. Does it look too shabby to clean up?



I'll leave it to BeenBurned to determine authenticity, but it looks like the real thing to me.

Regarding cleanup, in my opinion you might be able to remove some of the exterior soil with proper techniques. The British Tan trim can be spruced up with leather conditioner. However, the ink marks inside will not come out.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vtg. DOONEY & BOURKE A.W.Leather Khaki/Tan Equestrian Crossbody/Shoulder Handbag
Item: 251784521826
Seller: atx_amy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9f86e862
Comment: At first glance this looks completely authentic, but a closer look at the interior (flap is lined) and the duck emblem (not stitched evenly) makes me wonder.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vtg. DOONEY & BOURKE A.W.Leather Khaki/Tan Equestrian Crossbody/Shoulder Handbag
> Item: 251784521826
> Seller: atx_amy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9f86e862
> Comment: At first glance this looks completely authentic, but a closer look at the interior (flap is lined) and the duck emblem (not stitched evenly) makes me wonder.


I believe the bag is authentic. The duck patch with the uneven border appears to be a mistake. There are too many other details that in combination point to authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## 10schick

Please help identify this one.  I bought it at TJ Maxx several years ago, but can't remember a thing about it nor what I did with the card that came with it.  (shakes head)  Thanks!  

http://prntscr.com/7o6r97
http://prntscr.com/7o6tkg
http://prntscr.com/7o6tt1
http://prntscr.com/7o6u1k

Also, I've checked eBay's open & closed listings without any luck of finding anything close to it.


----------



## BeenBurned

10schick said:


> Please help identify this one.  I bought it at TJ Maxx several years ago, but can't remember a thing about it nor what I did with the card that came with it.  (shakes head)  Thanks!
> 
> http://prntscr.com/7o6r97
> http://prntscr.com/7o6tkg
> http://prntscr.com/7o6tt1
> http://prntscr.com/7o6u1k
> 
> Also, I've checked eBay's open & closed listings without any luck of finding anything close to it.


It's authentic and appears to be some type of zip top but without seeing the strap, it's hard to definitively identify the style.


----------



## 10schick

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and appears to be some type of zip top but without seeing the strap, it's hard to definitively identify the style.



Thanks BeenBurned.  The strap is not removable or adjustable and relatively short in length at about 38".

Sorry I don't have anything else to offer.  The hazards of moving 4-5 times in a relatively short period of time.  I'm lucky if I have both shoes in a pair.  Most are still MIA... somewhere... in boxes.  lol

http://prntscr.com/7o78ol


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

10schick said:


> Please help identify this one.  I bought it at TJ Maxx several years ago, but can't remember a thing about it nor what I did with the card that came with it.  (shakes head)  Thanks!
> 
> http://prntscr.com/7o6r97
> http://prntscr.com/7o6tkg
> http://prntscr.com/7o6tt1
> http://prntscr.com/7o6u1k
> 
> Also, I've checked eBay's open & closed listings without any luck of finding anything close to it.



Look up Kilty bag, doll. Think that is your bag.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

10schick said:


> Please help identify this one.  I bought it at TJ Maxx several years ago, but can't remember a thing about it nor what I did with the card that came with it.  (shakes head)  Thanks!
> 
> http://prntscr.com/7o6r97
> http://prntscr.com/7o6tkg
> http://prntscr.com/7o6tt1
> http://prntscr.com/7o6u1k
> 
> Also, I've checked eBay's open & closed listings without any luck of finding anything close to it.


Scratch that.  I don't think TJMaxx was selling Kilty bags in the last several years...lol...sorry!


----------



## 10schick

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Scratch that.  I don't think TJMaxx was selling Kilty bags in the last several years...lol...sorry!



It does look similar to a Kilty and I thought the very same thing.  lol


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Look up Kilty bag, doll. Think that is your bag.





10schick said:


> It does look similar to a Kilty and I thought the very same thing.  lol


I thought it resembled a kilty also but it lacks the perforated kilty detailing.


----------



## Catbird9

10schick said:


> Thanks BeenBurned.  The strap is not removable or adjustable and relatively short in length at about 38".
> 
> Sorry I don't have anything else to offer.  The hazards of moving 4-5 times in a relatively short period of time.  I'm lucky if I have both shoes in a pair.  Most are still MIA... somewhere... in boxes.  lol
> 
> http://prntscr.com/7o78ol



That kind of looks like the old Zip Top Camera Bag, 

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/995-R217-ziptop-camera-bt.htm

but with some differences such as a different type of strap, zipper configuration, and other details.


----------



## 10schick

Catbird9 said:


> That kind of looks like the old Zip Top Camera Bag,
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/995-R217-ziptop-camera-bt.htm
> 
> but with some differences such as a different type of strap, zipper configuration, and other details.



Could it have been a prototype?  How likely would it have be found at TJMaxx?


----------



## Catbird9

10schick said:


> Could it have been a prototype?  How likely would it have be found at TJMaxx?



Outside my area of expertise, sorry!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I thought TJMAXX sold new stuff.  I haven't been to one since Hector was a pup, but this sure screams vintage Dooney to me, whatever it is!  Ya, camera bag works for me.  Does this purse seem brand new to you, @10schick?


----------



## 10schick

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I thought TJMAXX sold new stuff.  I haven't been to one since Hector was a pup, but this sure screams vintage Dooney to me, whatever it is!  Ya, camera bag works for me.  Does this purse seem brand new to you, @10schick?



It was brand new when I bought it maybe 5-10 years ago.  The marking on the interior combined with the fact that I can't find this style anywhere on eBay or the wide wide web might suggest a prototype for... a camera bag or a naked Kilty?.  Hmmm... looks like we have a mystery on our hands.


----------



## BeenBurned

10schick said:


> Could it have been a prototype?  How likely would it have be found at TJMaxx?





Catbird9 said:


> Outside my area of expertise, sorry!


I don't know either. 


10schick said:


> It was brand new when I bought it maybe 5-10 years ago.  The marking on the interior combined with the fact that I can't find this style anywhere on eBay or the wide wide web might suggest a prototype for... a camera bag or a naked Kilty?.  Hmmm... looks like we have a mystery on our hands.


The mark on the inside is TJ's and Marshall's way of coding items' prices so if the tag disappears, they know their own original price. They round it so it was priced at $99.99. (It may have gone on clearance, but that's their original.)


----------



## 10schick

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know either.
> 
> The mark on the inside is TJ's and Marshall's way of coding items' prices so if the tag disappears, they know their own original price. They round it so it was priced at $99.99. (It may have gone on clearance, but that's their original.)



Oh.  A LOT has changed since I worked for TJMaxx a few decades ago.    One mystery solved.  Thanks BeenBurned.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

10schick said:


> It was brand new when I bought it maybe 5-10 years ago.  The marking on the interior combined with the fact that I can't find this style anywhere on eBay or the wide wide web might suggest a prototype for... a camera bag or a naked Kilty?.  Hmmm... looks like we have a mystery on our hands.



@10chick, there is a gal over on a site called horsekeeping.  On her site there are a few odd bags like this that are clearly Dooney but don't quite match up to anything.  Her guess for these kinds is a defective bag sold at outlet for discount.

I ran across a bag that, to me, was clearly Dooney but I had never seen the color scheme before.  For fun check it out if you want and see what you think about what the seller said.  Brb lemme get the address.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

10schick said:


> Oh.  A LOT has changed since I worked for TJMaxx a few decades ago.    One mystery solved.  Thanks BeenBurned.



Here is the addy:

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m781018918/


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know either.
> 
> The mark on the inside is TJ's and Marshall's way of coding items' prices so if the tag disappears, they know their own original price. They round it so it was priced at $99.99. (It may have gone on clearance, but that's their original.)




That sure puts a kibosh on ppl that like to switch price tags! &#127822;


----------



## 10schick

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Here is the addy:
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m781018918/



Awesome!  I'll definitely check it out.  Thank you so much eyeoftheleopard!


----------



## 10schick

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That sure puts a kibosh on ppl that like to switch price tags! &#127822;



LOL... I didn't even think about that.  Good for them!


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That sure puts a kibosh on ppl that like to switch price tags! &#127822;





10schick said:


> LOL... I didn't even think about that.  Good for them!


Yes, the extremes some people will go to to cheat someone out of a few bucks.


----------



## Catbird9

10schick said:


> Thanks BeenBurned.  The strap is not removable or adjustable and relatively short in length at about 38".
> 
> Sorry I don't have anything else to offer.  The hazards of moving 4-5 times in a relatively short period of time.  I'm lucky if I have both shoes in a pair.  Most are still MIA... somewhere... in boxes.  lol
> 
> http://prntscr.com/7o78ol



I think I found one very much like yours on Horsekeeping. It has a non-detachable strap, and silver color hardware. See what you think.

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/298-zipmini-chocpalo.htm


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I think I found one very much like yours on Horsekeeping. It has a non-detachable strap, and silver color hardware. See what you think.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/298-zipmini-chocpalo.htm




@catbird I was on there a few hours ago looking for that mystery bag. (giggles)

YOU WIN!  That is most DEFINITELY the bag, down to the double snap detailing.


----------



## bigal

I everyone!  I found this at goodwill today.  Could you authenticate and if you know any other info,  I'd greatly appreciate it.   Black pebbled leather nice and squishy. It's 10" high, 11"wide,  6"deep


----------



## BeenBurned

bigal said:


> I everyone!  I found this at goodwill today.  Could you authenticate and if you know any other info,  I'd greatly appreciate it.   Black pebbled leather nice and squishy. It's 10" high, 11"wide,  6"deep


It's authentic and some type of newer AWL domed satchel.


----------



## bigal

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and some type of newer AWL domed satchel.



Thanks!  Guess I would not have thought it to be an AWL bag.  It's so squishy.   I have stuff in it to give it shape or it would have been a puddle for the pictures.   It's just lovely! Thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

bigal said:


> Thanks!  Guess I would not have thought it to be an AWL bag.  It's so squishy.   I have stuff in it to give it shape or it would have been a puddle for the pictures.   It's just lovely! Thanks again.


I think it's AWL 2 but I could be wrong. 

The original (older) AWL was stiff and non-pliable. Then they came out with AWL2, a softer leather finish. 

This bag could very well be non-awl pebbled leather. 

AWL or not, the important thing is that it's authentic.


----------



## bigal

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's AWL 2 but I could be wrong.
> 
> The original (older) AWL was stiff and non-pliable. Then they came out with AWL2, a softer leather finish.
> 
> This bag could very well be non-awl pebbled leather.
> 
> AWL or not, the important thing is that it's authentic.



Yes I totally agree with you authentic is most important!   Thanks for the info on the AWL2.  I had no idea!  Cool!


----------



## Swanky

hi!
Please no chatting in this thread, thanks!!


----------



## nikkilugi

Hi - I found this bag at a garage sale and wanted to know a little more about it - namely is it authentic?

There is no lining inside - just one back pocket.  All grommets (including the top of the feet that show inside the purse) say Dooney and Bourke and the buckle says solid brass.  The zipper pulls say YKK.  There is no tag inside.

TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

nikkilugi said:


> Hi - I found this bag at a garage sale and wanted to know a little more about it - namely is it authentic?
> 
> There is no lining inside - just one back pocket.  All grommets (including the top of the feet that show inside the purse) say Dooney and Bourke and the buckle says solid brass.  The zipper pulls say YKK.  There is no tag inside.
> 
> TIA


Normally, more pictures should be shown but I don't need to see them in this case. The bag is a hobo and authentic. 

I'm pretty sure there is a tag inside unless it's been removed but they have it in a very obscure place. If you open the zipper all the way, at the very end of the zipper, turn the top of the bag slightly to see it to the side of the zipper pull.

I've attached a pic showing the location on a similar bag:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## nikkilugi

BeenBurned said:


> Normally, more pictures should be shown but I don't need to see them in this case. The bag is a hobo and authentic.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is a tag inside unless it's been removed but they have it in a very obscure place. If you open the zipper all the way, at the very end of the zipper, turn the top of the bag slightly to see it to the side of the zipper pull.
> 
> I've attached a pic showing the location on a similar bag:


Thanks!!  I found the tag just like you said.

I appreciate the help


----------



## RozEnix

Saw this at the Goodwill online store. Authentic?


http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Dooney--Bourke-Retro-Grafica-Drawstring-Tote-22646680.html


----------



## 10schick

Catbird9 said:


> I think I found one very much like yours on Horsekeeping. It has a non-detachable strap, and silver color hardware. See what you think.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/298-zipmini-chocpalo.htm





eyeoftheleopard said:


> @catbird I was on there a few hours ago looking for that mystery bag. (giggles)
> 
> YOU WIN!  That is most DEFINITELY the bag, down to the double snap detailing.



First, I apologize for not responding sooner.  

Second, great sleuthing you two!   

Lastly, I checked the dimension on the bag you two found against mine and they didn't match.  The measurements on this bag is approximately 9" wide x 6" tall x 3" deep with the strap drop just under 16".  So, would you consider this a Zip Top since the other is a Mini?  I would also say this is an AWL2 since the leather isn't stiff like AWL.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

10schick said:


> First, I apologize for not responding sooner.
> 
> Second, great sleuthing you two!
> 
> Lastly, I checked the dimension on the bag you two found against mine and they didn't match.  The measurements on this bag is approximately 9" wide x 6" tall x 3" deep with the strap drop just under 16".  So, would you consider this a Zip Top since the other is a Mini?  I would also say this is an AWL2 since the leather isn't stiff like AWL.



Yours is not vintage, and this one isn't either.  Yes, yours is pebbled leather.  As far as it being AWL2 I don't know.
But the dimensions DO match on yours and this one, true? :

https://www.etsy.com/listing/226988017/vintage-dooney-bourke-peachpink


----------



## 10schick

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Yours is not vintage, and this one isn't either.  Yes, yours is pebbled leather.  As far as it being AWL2 I don't know.
> But the dimensions DO match on yours and this one, true? :
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/226988017/vintage-dooney-bourke-peachpink



The dimensions are pretty close.  Thanks eyeoftheleopard for all your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

RozEnix said:


> Saw this at the Goodwill online store. Authentic?
> 
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Dooney--Bourke-Retro-Grafica-Drawstring-Tote-22646680.html


The bag in the listing is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

10schick said:


> The dimensions are pretty close.  Thanks eyeoftheleopard for all your help.


It's probably the same size. Different people's measurements can have slight variations based on how they measure and where they take the measurements. Some people measure a stuffed bag from corner to corner while others measure an empty bag flattened out so the measurements can be off 1/2" or more/less.


----------



## hiphopopotamus

Hi everybody!
Can someone please help me authenticate this dooney florentine?
http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/thehiphopopotamus/library/dooney florentine

This is my first bag purchase over 50 dollars and I got it for myself as a college graduation gift! I fell in love with the crimson and unfortunately was only able to find it on ebay, so I bought it there. It came with tags and I was able to register it on the dooney website, but I wasn't sure if that meant it was authentic or not...and I think i'm being extra paranoid because I've heard of all of the horror stories of people accidentally buying counterfeit bags.

Some evidence that might support its authenticity:
-able to register on dooney.com, style/color #s matched purse
-labels are stitched on
-came with tags

I can post additional photos if necessary. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

hiphopopotamus said:


> Hi everybody!
> Can someone please help me authenticate this dooney florentine?
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/thehiphopopotamus/library/dooney florentine
> 
> This is my first bag purchase over 50 dollars and I got it for myself as a college graduation gift! I fell in love with the crimson and unfortunately was only able to find it on ebay, so I bought it there. It came with tags and I was able to register it on the dooney website, but I wasn't sure if that meant it was authentic or not...and I think i'm being extra paranoid because I've heard of all of the horror stories of people accidentally buying counterfeit bags.
> 
> Some evidence that might support its authenticity:
> -able to register on dooney.com, style/color #s matched purse
> -labels are stitched on
> -came with tags
> 
> I can post additional photos if necessary. Any help would be much appreciated!


Welcome to TPF. 

The bag is authentic. 

In the future, please refer to post 			#*1* for the information and posting format for authenticity requests. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...urke-please-use-the-118342-1.html#post2390670


----------



## hiphopopotamus

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF.
> 
> The bag is authentic.
> 
> In the future, please refer to post 			#*1* for the information and posting format for authenticity requests.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...urke-please-use-the-118342-1.html#post2390670


Thank you so much for your help! I'll keep to the posting format in the future.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

10schick said:


> The dimensions are pretty close.  Thanks eyeoftheleopard for all your help.



You are welcome.  Happy to help! &#127822;


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: xanthari
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a542e100e

Seller claims to be "a proud member of tPF and authenticity is guaranteed."


----------



## molliekatt

molliekatt said:


> I am trying to find out what the style and year are for this cute little Dooney  I have owned for several years.  It's very small 8.5" long X 6.5" tall X 3" wide. I have no doubt it's authentic but I'd really like to know what Alto style it is.  Thanks!



Hi there-  trying again to see if anyone knows the style name of this Alto bag.

Thank you!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hipopotomus:  It looks like you've got yourself a lovely crimson satchel, it looks exactly like mine but yours is cleaner, meaning no apparent scuffs of dents.  Congratulations!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: xanthari
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a542e100e
> 
> Seller claims to be "a proud member of tPF and authenticity is guaranteed."


Whether she's a member or not, I don't know since anyone can join and/or anyone can say they're a member whether they are or not. 

And even members have been known to sell fakes so when sellers list themselves as "proud members of TPF, it's not guarantee they sell authentic items. 

But I'd LOVE to know her TPF ID!

Oh, BTW, the bag is very fake. Report away!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Voodoo

That's me and I am quite taken aback.  I'd never intentionally misrepresent a bag and was very surprised to get the notification of rule violation from eBay re: replica.  Please educate me as how to identify this as fake because I'm quite disgusted and dislike the idea of even having it at all if it's a knock off.


----------



## Voodoo

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: xanthari
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a542e100e
> 
> Seller claims to be "a proud member of tPF and authenticity is guaranteed."



Rather proud member thank you. But not a Dooney expert. Can't even recall how this one landed in my closet but I can promise you deception was not my intention.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, Please kindly help me to authenticate this D&B.

Item Name: Vintage AWL set of Dooney & Bourke
Item Number: 221820521006
Seller ID: aroujoo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a5888a2e

Thank you so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, Please kindly help me to authenticate this D&B.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage AWL set of Dooney & Bourke
> Item Number: 221820521006
> Seller ID: aroujoo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a5888a2e
> 
> Thank you so much.


Both are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Voodoo said:


> That's me and I am quite taken aback.  I'd never intentionally misrepresent a bag and was very surprised to get the notification of rule violation from eBay re: replica.  Please educate me as how to identify this as fake because I'm quite disgusted and dislike the idea of even having it at all if it's a knock off.





Voodoo said:


> Rather proud member thank you. But not a Dooney expert. Can't even recall how this one landed in my closet but I can promise you deception was not my intention.


Mistakes happen and as long as you learn from them, that's a good thing. 

As for what's wrong with the bag, there's nothing right. 

It wasn't a Dooney style and everything was incorrect from the texture of the (probably fake) leather to the hardware to the interior. 

My advice to people who have preowned items they want to sell is that unless you personally purchased from an authorized reseller (legit department store, Dooney outlet), verify that the item is authentic before listing.


----------



## Voodoo

Well, the only place for the bag then is the garbage can. Thank you.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.




Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## Keisa

Can you please authenticate this for me? My gut reaction is no, the logo looks suspicious and the bag looks brand new even though the auction states it's used. The price is way off of what I would expect.


Item Name: DOONEY & BOURKE Small Gray Messenger/ Cross Body Purse W/ Gold And Brown Accent
Item Number: 231617082263
Seller ID: eastvalestore
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231617082263


----------



## BeenBurned

Keisa said:


> Can you please authenticate this for me? My gut reaction is no, the logo looks suspicious and the bag looks brand new even though the auction states it's used. The price is way off of what I would expect.
> 
> 
> Item Name: DOONEY & BOURKE Small Gray Messenger/ Cross Body Purse W/ Gold And Brown Accent
> Item Number: 231617082263
> Seller ID: eastvalestore
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231617082263


Ideally, I'd like to see a picture of the inside but I don't see anything that indicates that it's not 100% authentic. 

Although it doesn't appear (to you) to have been used, an honest seller who wasn't the original owner and doesn't know the history will describe items as pre-owned. They know buyers would rather be pleasantly surprised by an item that's better than described than to be disappointed by an item that is described as new but has indications of use.


----------



## Keisa

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Keisa

#2


----------



## BeenBurned

Keisa said:


> #2


Authentic.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Voodoo said:


> Well, the only place for the bag then is the garbage can. Thank you.


Oh man.....so sorry about your bag!


----------



## tori adore

Hi ladies, 

These are from poshmark 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-And-Bourke-purses-vintage-looking-555b51fd7fab3a16640114f7
Seller: Truemann 
There are 3 purses listed together but also separately if just want one.


----------



## tori adore

If they are then I'm getting all of them


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

tori adore said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> These are from poshmark
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-And-Bourke-purses-vintage-looking-555b51fd7fab3a16640114f7
> Seller: Truemann
> There are 3 purses listed together but also separately if just want one.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065229
> View attachment 3065230
> View attachment 3065231
> View attachment 3065232
> View attachment 3065233
> View attachment 3065234
> View attachment 3065235
> View attachment 3065236


----------



## Voodoo

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh man.....so sorry about your bag!



No worries  It's water under the bridge and in the trash. I have a faint memory of acquiring it to carry to hockey games because I wanted something to carry to the AAC and I wouldn't care if it got trashed. Thank you, though. Sad I discovered it the hard way


----------



## 10schick

Hi.  Here's a cute little wristlet I picked up.  It still has tags and registration card, but one can never be sure.  Thanks.

Item:  Signature Anniversary Flap Wristlet


----------



## BeenBurned

10schick said:


> Hi.  Here's a cute little wristlet I picked up.  It still has tags and registration card, but one can never be sure.  Thanks.
> 
> Item:  Signature Anniversary Flap Wristlet


Its authentic.


----------



## 10schick

BeenBurned said:


> Its authentic.



Thanks a bunch, BeenBurned.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE ALL LEATHER CROSSBODY TRAVEL PURSE SMALL 5HX 7L X Listing #: 271933573595
Seller: reddwine59
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f508109db
Comment: The "All Weather Leather" banner (sewn to front of bag under the flap) does not look right. The interior black seam binding does not look right. The two little leather tabs at each end of the inside zipper are not present. This one has me puzzled. Thanks for your help!


----------



## DrPinkElephant

I'm trying to sale what I perceive to be an authentic vintage Dooney, but a woman just commented telling me that this style was NEVER produced by the company. Please verify by looking at the pics found through the link below.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authent...0112577c00a9f7

Thanks in advance. If she's right, that would be very disappointing. 

I posted a thread earlier about this on accident. Will delete!

This is MY listing.


----------



## Catbird9

DrPinkElephant said:


> I'm trying to sale what I perceive to be an authentic vintage Dooney, but a woman just commented telling me that this style was NEVER produced by the company. Please verify by looking at the pics found through the link below.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authent...0112577c00a9f7
> 
> Thanks in advance. If she's right, that would be very disappointing.
> 
> I posted a thread earlier about this on accident. Will delete!
> 
> This is MY listing.



Hi DrPinkElephant, 

Your link above does not work but I found it from your other post. This one should work:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-55aaab963c0112577c00a9f7

I will leave it to BeenBurned to authenticate, she is the resident expert!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE ALL LEATHER CROSSBODY TRAVEL PURSE SMALL 5HX 7L X Listing #: 271933573595
> Seller: reddwine59
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f508109db
> Comment: The "All Weather Leather" banner (sewn to front of bag under the flap) does not look right. The interior black seam binding does not look right. The two little leather tabs at each end of the inside zipper are not present. This one has me puzzled. Thanks for your help!


It's fake. 


DrPinkElephant said:


> I'm trying to sale what I perceive to be an authentic vintage Dooney, but a woman just commented telling me that this style was NEVER produced by the company. Please verify by looking at the pics found through the link below.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authent...0112577c00a9f7
> 
> Thanks in advance. If she's right, that would be very disappointing.
> 
> I posted a thread earlier about this on accident. Will delete!
> 
> This is MY listing.



Your link doesn't work.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Hi DrPinkElephant,
> 
> Your link above does not work but I found it from your other post. This one should work:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-55aaab963c0112577c00a9f7
> 
> I will leave it to BeenBurned to authenticate, she is the resident expert!


Whoever contacted you is absolutely correct! That bag is nothing like any Dooney style. 

I hope you're going to end the listing.

For future requests, please refer to post  			#*1* for the required format. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html


----------



## DrPinkElephant

BeenBurned said:


> Whoever contacted you is absolutely correct! That bag is nothing like any Dooney style.
> 
> I hope you're going to end the listing.
> 
> For future requests, please refer to post  			#*1* for the required format.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html


Nope, I'll just sale it as "inspired". It's still a nice leather bag; it's just too bad it doesn't have that stamp of approval.


----------



## BeenBurned

DrPinkElephant said:


> I'm trying to sale what I perceive to be an authentic vintage Dooney, but a woman just commented telling me that this style was NEVER produced by the company. Please verify by looking at the pics found through the link below.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authent...0112577c00a9f7
> 
> Thanks in advance. If she's right, that would be very disappointing.
> 
> I posted a thread earlier about this on accident. Will delete!
> 
> This is MY listing.





Catbird9 said:


> Hi DrPinkElephant,
> 
> Your link above does not work but I found it from your other post. This one should work:
> Seller scwilli1 on Poshmark:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-55aaab963c0112577c00a9f7
> 
> I will leave it to BeenBurned to authenticate, she is the resident expert!





BeenBurned said:


> Whoever contacted you is absolutely correct! That bag is nothing like any Dooney style.
> 
> I hope you're going to end the listing.
> 
> For future requests, please refer to post              #*1* for the required format.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html





DrPinkElephant said:


> Nope, I'll just sale it as "inspired". It's still a nice leather bag; it's just too bad it doesn't have that stamp of approval.



While it's commendable that you came here to ask about the bag and ended your listing upon learning that it's fake, you need to learn about the illegality of your item. 

It's not that it doesn't have the "stamp of approval." Counterfeit items are illegal to sell. 

There's a difference between designer inspired and counterfeit. 

Your bag is NOT inspired. It's counterfeit. 

Inspired is when an item has a similar look of the brand but without the brand name markings. Legitimate inspired items are legal. 

Counterfeit is when an item has the brand name markings and/or logos but wasn't made by the designer company.

Your item is counterfeit and illegal. 

For example, this is an authentic Dooney image: 







This is a legitimate and legal designer inspired item. Notice that it doesn't have the Dooney patch, the Dooney duck fob and although we can't see the inside, it has not Dooney labeling or markings:






And this is a listing for a fake Dooney plaque and cloth label found on iOffer:







If an item has brand labeling but wasn't made by the company whose name appears, it's illegal to sell anywhere -- including yard sales, craigslist, poshmark, and any other venue.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Whoever contacted you is absolutely correct! That bag is nothing like any Dooney style.
> 
> I hope you're going to end the listing.
> 
> For future requests, please refer to post  			#*1* for the required format.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html



It 'twas I.  I told her to come here and see you if she wanted a second opinion.  She actually did come which in my mind means she really didn't know!

She has since removed the listing. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Hi BB

What do you think of this?
Etsy lisiting
Dooney and bourke satchel...
Cucarachaz
https://www.etsy.com/listing/240216...ga_search_query=dooney -awl&ref=sr_gallery_34

Thank you!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Platform:  Poshmark
Seller:  k_ballantyne29

@BB, I am not saying the strap is real, or even the fob-just the Essex Carrier.  I say 100% authentic, they say fake re:  " it has too many pockets."  Sighs.  Do you have any thoughts from the pics?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Leather-Handbag-5512c00c7eb29f62bb002bb6


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## DrPinkElephant

BeenBurned said:


> While it's commendable that you came here to ask about the bag and ended your listing upon learning that it's fake, you need to learn about the illegality of your item.
> 
> It's not that it doesn't have the "stamp of approval." Counterfeit items are illegal to sell.
> 
> There's a difference between designer inspired and counterfeit.
> 
> Your bag is NOT inspired. It's counterfeit.
> 
> Inspired is when an item has a similar look of the brand but without the brand name markings. Legitimate inspired items are legal.
> 
> Counterfeit is when an item has the brand name markings and/or logos but wasn't made by the designer company.
> 
> Your item is counterfeit and illegal.
> 
> For example, this is an authentic Dooney image:
> encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQSYSSXI7aHgAo1BN21Br-PYRutxi34sqhrPpmYu8h_pVo62Mo9LA
> 
> 
> This is a legitimate and legal designer inspired item. Notice that it doesn't have the Dooney patch, the Dooney duck fob and although we can't see the inside, it has not Dooney labeling or markings:
> 
> encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQSuppE3VobjomXggUHPL9aJ1IurfsTED6fCj40Nt000G853kzwyA
> 
> And this is a listing for a fake Dooney plaque and cloth label found on iOffer:
> 
> cdn.iofferphoto.com/img3/item/520/312/325/o_dooney-bourke-metal-tags-cbb4.jpg
> 
> 
> If an item has brand labeling but wasn't made by the company whose name appears, it's illegal to sell anywhere -- including yard sales, craigslist, poshmark, and any other venue.


I guess I'll just take the risk of getting locked up over a purse. lol


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Hi BB
> 
> What do you think of this?
> Etsy lisiting
> Dooney and bourke satchel...
> Cucarachaz
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/240216...ga_search_query=dooney -awl&ref=sr_gallery_34
> 
> Thank you!


It looks fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Platform:  Poshmark
> Seller:  k_ballantyne29
> 
> @BB, I am not saying the strap is real, or even the fob-just the Essex Carrier.  I say 100% authentic, they say fake re:  " it has too many pockets."  Sighs.  Do you have any thoughts from the pics?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Leather-Handbag-5512c00c7eb29f62bb002bb6


The pictures aren't great but I think the bag is fake. The inside looks like it has a white made in China tag, the feet are the wrong shape, the stitching on the strips that the feet are on aren't correct. 

Although the seller admits that it's fake, it's still not legal to sell fakes anywhere. And these Poshmark sellers don't see to get it!


----------



## BeenBurned

DrPinkElephant said:


> I guess I'll just take the risk of getting locked up over a purse. lol


Sheesh! It's not "over a purse!"

Have any of those who think selling fakes is a harmless endeavor that only takes a few bucks from the deep pockets of the design houses needs to read a bit and learn about the horrific implications of the counterfeit trade.

Did you know that moneys from the sale of counterfeit goods helped to fund the 9/11 attacks?

Do you know that those in the counterfeit industry break the legs of young children who are forced to work long hours making these fakes?

Are you aware that lead-laden and other carcinogenic materials are used to construct fakes?

And speaking of counterfeit items, it's not just luxury handbags that are faked. My own (diabetic) son nearly died several years ago when CVS pharmacy somehow found itself with counterfeit diabetic medications. Can you imagine faking insulin? 

I recommend watching a video and reading  Dana Thomas's "How luxury lost its luster" for some eye-opening enlightenment. 

*An Insider's Perspective on the Counterfeit Industry - YouTube*



Here's a short description of her book:
*       Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster *

     by  Dana Thomas 
        3.82 of 5 stars   3.82    ·            rating details   ·           1,776 ratings    ·           260       reviews 
                 A hard-hitting  behind-the-scenes look at the luxury fashion industry today. There was a  time when luxury was available only to the rarefied and aristocratic  world of old money and royalty. Luxury wasn't simply a product, it was a  lifestyle, one that denoted a history of tradition, superior quality  and offered a pampered buying experience. Today's luxury marketplace  would be virtually unrecognizable to its founders. Gone are the  family-owned businesses dedicated to integrity and quality; the industry  is now run by multi-billion dollar global corporations focused on  growth, visibility, brand-awareness, advertising and above all, profits.  Handcrafted goods are practically extinct, and almost all manufacturing  has been outsourced to large factories in such places as China, where  your expensive brand-name handbag is being assembled right next to one  from a mass-market label that will cost substantially less. Dana Thomas,  a journalist who has covered style and the luxury business for The  Washington Post, Newsweek and The New York Times Magazine from Paris for  the past fifteen years, digs deep into the dark side of the luxury  industry to uncover all the secrets that Prada, Gucci and Burberry don't  want us to know. Traveling from the laboratories in Grasse, where the  ingredients for Christian Dior and Prada perfumes are produced, to the  crowded factories in China, where workers glue together "Made in Italy"  bags by the thousands, Thomas explores the whole of today's high-end  shopping experience to answer some pressing questions: What is the new  definition of luxury when advertising for this lifestyle is targeted  mainly toward the mass market? What are we paying for when quality has  given way to quantity? Can integrity survive in a corporate culture  driven to meet regular growth and profit projections? Is luxury still  the best that money can buy?   (less)


----------



## BeenBurned

This is for Seller scwilli1 on Poshmark and others who question whether PM allows fakes. 

This is on their FAQ page: https://poshmark.com/faq

Note the part in blue!! 

Poshmark prohibits the sale of replicas or fakes. Please join us in  respecting and celebrating the intellectual property and creativity of  today's fashion designers. Members who buy, list, or otherwise attempt  to sell replicas or fakes risk immediate and permanent suspension from  Poshmark.   Note, using a brand name to falsely describe or promote an item  violates trademark law, even if the item is not   explicitly "counterfeit". For example, the use of the words "inspired  by" followed by a brand (for example "inspired   by Chanel") is prohibited on our platform. 


And the following is on their TERMS page: 
(FYI, a company's person's "intellectual property" includes their trademarks and markings.)

*Infringement   Policy: *Poshmark respects the intellectual property of others, and   we ask our users to do the same. Poshmark will promptly process   and investigate notices of alleged infringement and will take appropriate   actions under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act and other applicable   intellectual property laws with respect to any alleged or actual infringement.

It's on their Terms page:
https://poshmark.com/terms#ipw


----------



## sagg99

I took these photos with my smart phone, but I'm not smart enough to post  so I used a camera to take photos from my phone lol  They are blurry  I'm checking because everything about the purse matches authentic Dooneys that I own, but the feet are plain round ones, and the pocket is leather with a denim looking base.  any help would be appreciated


----------



## sagg99

more photos


----------



## sagg99

The bag is still at a thrift store, I'm debating whether to spend 25.00 for this bag thanks


----------



## DrPinkElephant

You guys are the Dooney & Bourke police. That's great. Yet still, I am unfazed because as far as I'm concerned it's a bag that I bought believing was real. Since it's my property, I have the right to get rid of it in the way that I choose, which may very well be selling it somewhere other then Poshmark! 

Yes, I realize that the counterfeit industry is not pretty at all, but neither is throwing away a leather bag when I need money. Will I parade it around as the real thing? No.


----------



## DrPinkElephant

BeenBurned said:


> This is for Seller scwilli1 on Poshmark and others who question whether PM allows fakes.
> 
> This is on their FAQ page: https://poshmark.com/faq
> 
> Note the part in blue!!
> 
> Poshmark prohibits the sale of replicas or fakes. Please join us in  respecting and celebrating the intellectual property and creativity of  today's fashion designers. Members who buy, list, or otherwise attempt  to sell replicas or fakes risk immediate and permanent suspension from  Poshmark.   Note, using a brand name to falsely describe or promote an item  violates trademark law, even if the item is not   explicitly "counterfeit". For example, the use of the words "inspired  by" followed by a brand (for example "inspired   by Chanel") is prohibited on our platform.
> 
> 
> And the following is on their TERMS page:
> (FYI, a company's person's "intellectual property" includes their trademarks and markings.)
> 
> *Infringement   Policy: *Poshmark respects the intellectual property of others, and   we ask our users to do the same. Poshmark will promptly process   and investigate notices of alleged infringement and will take appropriate   actions under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act and other applicable   intellectual property laws with respect to any alleged or actual infringement.
> 
> It's on their Terms page:
> https://poshmark.com/terms#ipw



Oh, and by the way, I never questioned if Poshmark allowed fakes. I knew they didn't which is why I took my post down. It's funny though, because I see all types of counterfeit items on there sold by "top sellers".

Thanks for all your valuable information


----------



## Catbird9

DrPinkElephant said:


> You guys are the Dooney & Bourke police. That's great. Yet still, I am unfazed because as far as I'm concerned it's a bag that I bought believing was real. Since it's my property, I have the right to get rid of it in the way that I choose, which may very well be selling it somewhere other then Poshmark!
> 
> Yes, I realize that the counterfeit industry is not pretty at all, but neither is throwing away a leather bag when I need money. Will I parade it around as the real thing? No.



I'm sorry you got a counterfeit purse. You now know it is counterfeit. You do not have the "right" to sell it. If you sell it (anywhere) you are committing fraud. 

You have the right to:

1. Keep it and use it.
2. Destroy it.
3. Send it to Dooney & Bourke, they will destroy it for you.

I know others get away with selling fakes all the time (even charities like Goodwill), but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Platform:  Poshmark
> Seller:  k_ballantyne29
> 
> @BB, I am not saying the strap is real, or even the fob-just the Essex Carrier.  I say 100% authentic, they say fake re:  " it has too many pockets."  Sighs.  Do you have any thoughts from the pics?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Leather-Handbag-5512c00c7eb29f62bb002bb6



Thank you kindly, BB.

As to the ongoing discussion about counterfeits, seems to me ALL companies give us the same tired old line about how they don't tolerate fakes blah blah blah yet even when reported repeatedly they leave them up!

Poshmark also drones on about how hustling buyers to use PayPal to cheat them out of their cut is forbidden, yet the ppl that do it over and over and over are never banned.

The "rules" and the law are only as good as the enforcement behind it.  Sad but true.  Yes, it is hard to have a code and live by it while we watch others do exactly as they see fit, but that is reality, a depressing fact of life.


----------



## BeenBurned

DrPinkElephant said:


> You guys are the Dooney & Bourke police. That's great. Yet still, I am unfazed because as far as I'm concerned it's a bag that I bought believing was real. Since it's my property, I have the right to get rid of it in the way that I choose, which may very well be selling it somewhere other then Poshmark!
> 
> Yes, I realize that the counterfeit industry is not pretty at all, but neither is throwing away a leather bag when I need money. Will I parade it around as the real thing? No.



DrPinkElephant - 
I think you missed my point. The reason for the lecture was because you'd stated that the seller scwilli1 would "just take the risk of getting locked up over a purse. lol." I took that to mean that you were going to sell it anyway. 

If I misunderstood, I apologize. 

The bottom line is that fakes are illegal and often dangerous and whether you're aware or not if it's fake, it's your responsibility as a seller to KNOW that items are authentic BEFORE listing them. If you don't know, you have to find out. That's why so many ethical sellers will post pictures of their items on whatever "authenticate this" brand subforum applies. 

And for those who minimize the seriousness of the fake trade, a little light reading is often the education they need to open their eyes. 

If someone sold you a fake, go after them for a refund. Don't attack the messengers who tried to enlighten you! We didn't list the fake and the removal of a fake can save your account from termination. 


DrPinkElephant said:


> Oh, and by the way, I never questioned if  Poshmark allowed fakes. I knew they didn't which is why I took my post  down. It's funny though, because I see all types of counterfeit items on  there sold by "top sellers".
> 
> Thanks for all your valuable information





Catbird9 said:


> I know others get away with selling fakes all the time (even charities like Goodwill), but that doesn't make it right.



This argument (that everyone else is doing it) is like one I heard from my kids when they were little! Seriously? Would you tell that to the cop who gave you a ticket for running a red light? Or to the store detective who caught you stealing a pack of cigarettes? Or to the liquor store owner to whom you gave a fake ID while trying to buy a 6-pack as a minor? 

You got caught! Own your mistake and learn from it!


----------



## DrPinkElephant

BeenBurned said:


> DrPinkElephant -
> I think you missed my point. The reason for the lecture was because you'd stated that the seller scwilli1 would "just take the risk of getting locked up over a purse. lol." I took that to mean that you were going to sell it anyway.
> 
> If I misunderstood, I apologize.
> 
> The bottom line is that fakes are illegal and often dangerous and whether you're aware or not if it's fake, it's your responsibility as a seller to KNOW that items are authentic BEFORE listing them. If you don't know, you have to find out. That's why so many ethical sellers will post pictures of their items on whatever "authenticate this" brand subforum applies.
> 
> And for those who minimize the seriousness of the fake trade, a little light reading is often the education they need to open their eyes.
> 
> If someone sold you a fake, go after them for a refund. Don't attack the messengers who tried to enlighten you! We didn't list the fake and the removal of a fake can save your account from termination.
> 
> 
> 
> This argument (that everyone else is doing it) is like one I heard from my kids when they were little! Seriously? Would you tell that to the cop who gave you a ticket for running a red light? Or to the store detective who caught you stealing a pack of cigarettes? Or to the liquor store owner to whom you gave a fake ID while trying to buy a 6-pack as a minor?
> 
> You got caught! Own your mistake and learn from it!


I got caught? I put it on here to get authenticated in the first place...


----------



## denton

BeenBurned said:


> The pictures aren't great but I think the bag is fake. The inside looks like it has a white made in China tag, the feet are the wrong shape, the stitching on the strips that the feet are on aren't correct.
> 
> Although the seller admits that it's fake, it's still not legal to sell fakes anywhere. And these Poshmark sellers don't see to get it!



Hi Beenburned:

That's a pretty good-looking fake. That is one of our favorite Dooneys. We have a half dozen of those Essex Carriers in various sizes and colors and I took some out and had a look. The main thing I see is the tag and its location, since as you say the photos are not that great. 

In our bags, the tag is sown in onto the ridge on the buckle side, that is, where the woman's fingers are in the photo. The tags are not centered, they are offset to the right. i could post a photo if it matters... And as you say, the bottom is close, but no cigar.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

denton said:


> Hi Beenburned:
> 
> That's a pretty good-looking fake. That is one of our favorite Dooneys. We have a half dozen of those Essex Carriers in various sizes and colors and I took some out and had a look. The main thing I see is the tag and its location, since as you say the photos are not that great.
> 
> In our bags, the tag is sown in onto the ridge on the buckle side, that is, where the woman's fingers are in the photo. The tags are not centered, they are offset to the right. i could post a photo if it matters... And as you say, the bottom is close, but no cigar.


Hi denton, long time, no see!

Although I do it occasionally, there's a school of thought that believes that posting pictures showing the differences between real and fake helps the counterfeiters make a better fake. (I don't believe that theory since it's relatively easy and inexpensive for them to go out and buy a genuine product to copy. They spend the money for one and mass-produce thousands of lead-laden and illegal fakes to recoup their investments.) 

It's not necessary thoough. It's easy enough for members to search for the style and do their own comps.


----------



## peekhole

This purse has been donated to our non-profit agency to be sold in our silent auction fundraiser.  I'm concerned about authenticity.  Any help you can give will be very much appreciated


It is from Shoppingberg.com  There is a registration card inside with this number:  JQ756BN


----------



## BeenBurned

peekhole said:


> This purse has been donated to our non-profit agency to be sold in our silent auction fundraiser.  I'm concerned about authenticity.  Any help you can give will be very much appreciated
> 
> 
> It is from Shoppingberg.com  There is a registration card inside with this number:  JQ756BN


There aren't any red flags so far but I'd like to see a picture of the inside as well as a photo of the serial number side of the red, white and blue label inside the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeenBurned said:


> There aren't any red flags so far but I'd like to see a picture of the inside as well as a photo of the serial number side of the red, white and blue label inside the bag.



BB--that jacquard bag is fairly recent so may not have a red, white and blue label inside.  Here is a listing of a similar bag (NMA)...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DOONEY-...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdabe0464


----------



## BeenBurned

MiaBorsa said:


> BB--that jacquard bag is fairly recent so may not have a red, white and blue label inside.  Here is a listing of a similar bag (NMA)...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DOONEY-...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdabe0464


Thanks for pointing that out. 

I feel comfortable that the bag is authentic but it's never a good idea to authenticate with just one picture so in order to be absolutely certain, I would like a picture of the inside.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I feel comfortable that the bag is authentic but it's never a good idea to authenticate with just one picture so in order to be absolutely certain, I would like a picture of the inside.



I totally agree, and I am certainly not qualified to authenticate!      I'm just an interested observer.   Thanks for all your help to everyone.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

denton said:


> Hi Beenburned:
> 
> That's a pretty good-looking fake. That is one of our favorite Dooneys. We have a half dozen of those Essex Carriers in various sizes and colors and I took some out and had a look. The main thing I see is the tag and its location, since as you say the photos are not that great.
> 
> In our bags, the tag is sown in onto the ridge on the buckle side, that is, where the woman's fingers are in the photo. The tags are not centered, they are offset to the right. i could post a photo if it matters... And as you say, the bottom is close, but no cigar.



I sure do appreciate your thoughts.  I have spent too much time pondering that dang "Essex."  I had assumed someone had cut the tag out, but hey, that is why I brought it to @BB!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Platform:  Poshmark
> Seller:  k_ballantyne29
> 
> @BB, I am not saying the strap is real, or even the fob-just the Essex Carrier.  I say 100% authentic, they say fake re:  " it has too many pockets."  Sighs.  Do you have any thoughts from the pics?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Leather-Handbag-5512c00c7eb29f62bb002bb6



Oh man!  I was puzzled when @Denton mentioned a white tag.  I went and peeped the pics once again, and I thought that was the little leather triangle they put by the interior zipper!
(Picture below from Dooney Dover.)

All hail good crisp photographs and those that post them!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@BB is this authentic?  The pocket system has me confused and can't find model number r166 for a vintage carpet bag.  Thank you kindly.

Platform:  Poshmark
Seller:  dbgal1

https://poshmark.com/listing/D-B-Satchel-R166-559d89a95020b94b29021af8


----------



## denton

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I sure do appreciate your thoughts.  I have spent too much time pondering that dang "Essex."  I had assumed someone had cut the tag out, but hey, that is why I brought it to @BB!



If you look at the 'horsekeeping' link that somebody used in the poshmark thread, you can see the location of the tag in the white Essex she has listed.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @BB is this authentic?  The pocket system has me confused and can't find model number r166 for a vintage carpet bag.  Thank you kindly.
> 
> Platform:  Poshmark
> Seller:  dbgal1
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/D-B-Satchel-R166-559d89a95020b94b29021af8


I believe that bag is authentic. They did use black pockets in some black bags.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that bag is authentic. They did use black pockets in some black bags.




Thank you kindly, gal!


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thank you kindly, gal!


----------



## 10schick

beenburned said:


> sheesh! It's not "over a purse!"
> 
> have any of those who think selling fakes is a harmless endeavor that only takes a few bucks from the deep pockets of the design houses needs to read a bit and learn about the horrific implications of the counterfeit trade.
> 
> Did you know that moneys from the sale of counterfeit goods helped to fund the 9/11 attacks?
> 
> Do you know that those in the counterfeit industry break the legs of young children who are forced to work long hours making these fakes?
> 
> Are you aware that lead-laden and other carcinogenic materials are used to construct fakes?
> 
> And speaking of counterfeit items, it's not just luxury handbags that are faked. My own (diabetic) son nearly died several years ago when cvs pharmacy somehow found itself with counterfeit diabetic medications. Can you imagine faking insulin?
> 
> Snip



amen!


----------



## 10schick

Item Name:  DOONEY & BOURKE Pebbled Leather Mini Double Pocket Shoulder Purse Bag Bordeaux
Item Number:  14171872686
Seller:  chattanoogagoodwill
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...67?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ff1828d3#


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

10schick said:


> Item Name:  DOONEY & BOURKE Pebbled Leather Mini Double Pocket Shoulder Purse Bag Bordeaux
> Item Number:  14171872686
> Seller:  chattanoogagoodwill
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...67?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ff1828d3#


Authentic.


----------



## 10schick

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thanks BB!


----------



## peekhole

BeenBurned said:


> There aren't any red flags so far but I'd like to see a picture of the inside as well as a photo of the serial number side of the red, white and blue label inside the bag.


 


Sadly the bag has been stolen.  We only realized it when I asked for more pictures.  I feel so sick over it!  This was one of the nicest items we had received as a donation.  Thank you for your help anyway.  If we somehow get it back I'll post pics.


----------



## BeenBurned

peekhole said:


> Sadly the bag has been stolen.  We only realized it when I asked for more pictures.  I feel so sick over it!  This was one of the nicest items we had received as a donation.  Thank you for your help anyway.  If we somehow get it back I'll post pics.


What a shame that some lowlife would do that to a non-profit organization. I hope they catch the crook.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

peekhole said:


> Sadly the bag has been stolen.  We only realized it when I asked for more pictures.  I feel so sick over it!  This was one of the nicest items we had received as a donation.  Thank you for your help anyway.  If we somehow get it back I'll post pics.




Utterly sickening.  I am so sorry that happened to you and your organization.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Hi BB

No tag. Inquired. Seller response: not there...sent pic of what might--be tiny remnant of tag cut almost completely off--

Dooney bourke teton...
Mishanya31
141726544845
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141726544845?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> Hi BB
> 
> No tag. Inquired. Seller response: not there...sent pic of what might--be tiny remnant of tag cut almost completely off--
> 
> Dooney bourke teton...
> Mishanya31
> 141726544845
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141726544845?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!


It's authentic.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi ladies, 
Could you please authenticate this bag for me: 
Listing: Number261988364302
Item name: DOONEY & BOURKE Handbag Satchel Vintage Brown Leather
Seller: alovelybrownladie(29)
96.8% Positive Feedback
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE...own-Leather-/261988364302?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comments: 
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me:
> Listing: Number261988364302
> Item name: DOONEY & BOURKE Handbag Satchel Vintage Brown Leather
> Seller: alovelybrownladie(29)
> 96.8% Positive Feedback
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE...own-Leather-/261988364302?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Comments:
> Thank you so much for your time!


It's authentic.


----------



## Tuuli35

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.




Thank you! 
If you are allowed to answer - do you happen do know the name of this bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me:
> Listing: Number261988364302
> Item name: DOONEY & BOURKE Handbag Satchel Vintage Brown Leather
> Seller: alovelybrownladie(29)
> 96.8% Positive Feedback
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE...own-Leather-/261988364302?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Comments:
> Thank you so much for your time!





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.





Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you!
> If you are allowed to answer - do you happen do know the name of this bag?


I don't know the official name but it's from the Alto collection and appears to be a tassel satchel. I don't know whether they'd have called it a "tote" because totes usually have longer straps but there are listings that call it a tote.


----------



## Tuuli35

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the official name but it's from the Alto collection and appears to be a tassel satchel. I don't know whether they'd have called it a "tote" because totes usually have longer straps but there are listings that call it a tote.




Thank you again!


----------



## JOODLZ

Hey BeenBurned, it was a ducky weekend at GW here in florida...Can you please authenticate a belt and a bag?
Here's the belt...is there an official name other than AWL belt?


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Hey BeenBurned, it was a ducky weekend at GW here in florida...Can you please authenticate a belt and a bag?
> Here's the belt...is there an official name other than AWL belt?


I don't see the bag but the belt is authentic. 

I don't think belts have names. In fact, it's fairly recent that bags have been given names other than describing the type of bag it is.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see the bag but the belt is authentic.
> 
> I don't think belts have names. In fact, it's fairly recent that bags have been given names other than describing the type of bag it is.



Thanks, BeenBurned...another senior moment Monday for Jooodlz!

I never hit SUBMIT on the bag...LOL!
Here it is...
Approx. 10"w x 5"h x 3"d. Strap 11" to rings.
A Rainbow Heart somethign or other?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned...another senior moment Monday for Jooodlz!
> 
> I never hit SUBMIT on the bag...LOL!
> Here it is...
> Approx. 10"w x 5"h x 3"d. Strap 11" to rings.
> A Rainbow Heart somethign or other?


Authentic but I can't recall the name. It might have been a heart flap bag but don't quote me on it.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic but I can't recall the name. It might have been a heart flap bag but don't quote me on it.



Authentic is a good enough name for me...thanks, BeenBurned!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned...another senior moment Monday for Jooodlz!
> 
> I never hit SUBMIT on the bag...LOL!
> Here it is...
> Approx. 10"w x 5"h x 3"d. Strap 11" to rings.
> A Rainbow Heart somethign or other?



Very cute bag. Might be called a medium east west flap short strap.

Here's a listing for a similar one showing the Style number label inside:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...17f7ec0&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=331576596023


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Very cute bag. Might be called a medium east west flap short strap.
> 
> Here's a listing for a similar one showing the Style number label inside:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...17f7ec0&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=331576596023


That's it! Thanks.


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Very cute bag. Might be called a medium east west flap short strap.
> 
> Here's a listing for a similar one showing the Style number label inside:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...17f7ec0&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=331576596023



Thanks, Catbird9...quite a name for such a tiny bag...appreciate the link, too!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies. Looking for info from a larger crowd! I got this wallet from ebay in a lot and although believe it's authentic, with the heat stamp, I'm wondering about the fabric lining instead of the usual leather that I expected. What can you tell me about it?


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi ladies. Looking for info from a larger crowd! I got this wallet from ebay in a lot and although believe it's authentic, with the heat stamp, I'm wondering about the fabric lining instead of the usual leather that I expected. What can you tell me about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088984
> View attachment 3088985
> View attachment 3088986



The fabric originally had a coating on it, which has been scrubbed off.

That coating is prone to flaking off, and you often see ink marks on it on wallets like this one. Inside coin and bill compartments, it often gets stained with residue from coins and bills. 

It can't be cleaned, so scrubbing it off is one way of dealing with it. Whoever did this one did a pretty thorough job!


----------



## Awwlibrary

@catbird9 thank you! So the lining is all usually coated fabric, not leather? Interesting!!! Learning something new!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi ladies. Looking for info from a larger crowd! I got this wallet from ebay in a lot and although believe it's authentic, with the heat stamp, I'm wondering about the fabric lining instead of the usual leather that I expected. What can you tell me about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088984
> View attachment 3088985
> View attachment 3088986





Catbird9 said:


> The fabric originally had a coating on it, which has been scrubbed off.
> 
> That coating is prone to flaking off, and you often see ink marks on it on wallets like this one. Inside coin and bill compartments, it often gets stained with residue from coins and bills.
> 
> It can't be cleaned, so scrubbing it off is one way of dealing with it. Whoever did this one did a pretty thorough job!


Would you please post a link to the listing as well as refer to post              #*1* for the info needed for authentication requests. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html

TBH, I've never seen a coating on woven fabric in this type of vintage wallet. I've seen peeling leather and discolored leather but it's always been LEATHER. 

 While I don't see anything screaming fake, it's a very unusual construction. 

I'm hoping there are more pictures that give more information in the listing.

ETA: Is this the listing?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Seller  maxdonport

If so, the pictures don't show the pertinent parts of that wallet although the other similar wallet has clear pictures that show the LEATHER lining under the flap.

Please post pictures also showing the fabric lining, the Dooney logo imprint, the back of the wallet and the inside coin pocket.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> @catbird9 thank you! So the lining is all usually coated fabric, not leather? Interesting!!! Learning something new!



It depends on the style of wallet. Some of them have the coated fabric on certain parts, some of them have all leather inside.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> The fabric originally had a coating on it, which has been scrubbed off.
> 
> That coating is prone to flaking off, and you often see ink marks on it on wallets like this one. Inside coin and bill compartments, it often gets stained with residue from coins and bills.
> 
> It can't be cleaned, so scrubbing it off is one way of dealing with it. Whoever did this one did a pretty thorough job!




Testing...I'm new to this forum and not quite sure how best to reply. This may be better so  there's reference?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> It depends on the style of wallet. Some of them have the coated fabric on certain parts, some of them have all leather inside.




Gotcha. So the white part is fabric...got it! Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Gotcha. So the white part is fabric...got it! Thank you!


See my post above. 

And compare the blue (or black?) wallet to the bone one that you received in the same lot. 

The cream leather (AFAIK) is leather and not fabric. But I'd like to see the other pictures I requested.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Gotcha. So the white part is fabric...got it! Thank you!



Here's a picture of one of my Dooney & Bourke wallets that shows the deteriorating dun-colored leather-like coating inside the coin purse, and the lighter woven fabric underneath. Hope this helps clarify.


----------



## Catbird9

Item: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Olive/Tan Leather Shoulder Bag 
Listing #: 111735867575
Seller: jkjhaj
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...houlder-Bag-/111735867575?hash=item1a03fa08b7

Authentic? Or leathercraft project?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a picture of one of my Dooney & Bourke wallets that shows the deteriorating dun-colored leather-like coating inside the coin purse, and the lighter woven fabric underneath. Hope this helps clarify.


I've seen the peeling. I just never saw the woven texture under it.

I do agree tht the wallet is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Olive/Tan Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing #: 111735867575
> Seller: jkjhaj
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...houlder-Bag-/111735867575?hash=item1a03fa08b7
> 
> Authentic? Or leathercraft project?


It looks good but I don't know the style name. Perhaps someone else might know the name.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> It looks good but I don't know the style name. Perhaps someone else might know the name.



Thank you! Seller added additional pics showing interior pocket and front of cloth tag. Very interesting bag, I haven't seen one like it. Could be a transitional style from the bridle leather tack bags to the AWL line.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Thank you! Seller added additional pics showing interior pocket and front of cloth tag. Very interesting bag, I haven't seen one like it. Could be a transitional style from the bridle leather tack bags to the AWL line.


I don't know the style. I searched "Dooney bridle" and "Dooney tack" and didn't find that style.


----------



## Samluvsbags

I think it's one of dooneys small saddle bags I'm not sure the name


----------



## Wei_Dao

Is this authentic ? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...-TRIM-BROWN-LEATHER-SMALL-HOBO-/201401817180?


----------



## Wei_Dao

Item: DOONEY&BOURKE BAG "DB" PRINT YELLOW VINYL/CANVAS&TRIM BROWN LEATHER SMALL HOBO
Listing number:201401817180
Seller: amor123roma
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201401817180?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Is this authentic ? Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Wei_Dao said:


> Is this authentic ? Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...-TRIM-BROWN-LEATHER-SMALL-HOBO-/201401817180?


Welcome to TPF. 

The bag is an authentic Dooney IT bucket bag. Note that the seller describes the bag as yellow but the background was originally white. The white IT bags tended to yellow and it is permanent and can't be removed. 

For future requests, please refer to post  			#*1* for the required format and information needed in authentication requests:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...urke-please-use-the-118342-1.html#post2390670


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a picture of one of my Dooney & Bourke wallets that shows the deteriorating dun-colored leather-like coating inside the coin purse, and the lighter woven fabric underneath. Hope this helps clarify.




Ooh interesting...I see it! Nice to have something to compare it to. Thank you!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

How a seller on Etsy feels about authenticity.  It states:

To the best of my knowledge this is an authentic Dooney & Bourke 
Bag.  I cannot guarantee its authenticity 100%.  No refunds will be given in the case
of questioning authenticity. By purchasing this bag you are agreeing to this.

Translation:  if you purchase a fake from me, it ain't MY PROB-I did the best I could (shrugs)


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> How a seller on Etsy feels about authenticity.  It states:
> 
> To the best of my knowledge this is an authentic Dooney & Bourke
> Bag.  I cannot guarantee its authenticity 100%.  No refunds will be given in the case
> of questioning authenticity. By purchasing this bag you are agreeing to this.
> 
> Translation:  if you purchase a fake from me, it ain't MY PROB-I did the best I could (shrugs)


Important!! Always post IDs of sellers like this so buyers know NOT to deal with them. 

Seller* WolfHouseVintage *on etsy. 

In this case, *I'm sure that WolfHouseVintage knows her bag is fake. *But even if authentic, I wouldn't recommend a seller who doesn't do her due diligence and make sure her items are legally allowed to be sold! 

If any TPFers are Etsy users, please report this listing. 

This is interesting -- and further reason to avoid WolfHouseVintage. 

She has this listing for a Mark Cross bag but with a Coach authenticity disclaimer:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/201983638/vintage-brown-cross-body-bag-1980s-brown?ref=related-4
_NOTE: While, to the best of my knowledge, this is an authentic Coach  bag, I cannot guarantee its authenticity 100%. No refunds will be given  in the case of questioning authenticity. By purchasing this bag you are  agreeing to this._


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

I bought this @ Goodwill this week ( $14.00 @ half price $$7.50) it's cute.


----------



## Klaf12345

I would like my Dooney bag authenticated if possible.  Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

Farmer Cyndy said:


> I bought this @ Goodwill this week ( $14.00 @ half price $$7.50) it's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091239
> View attachment 3091241
> View attachment 3091242


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Klaf12345 said:


> I would like my Dooney bag authenticated if possible.  Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091257
> View attachment 3091258
> View attachment 3091259
> View attachment 3091260
> View attachment 3091261


Sorry it's fake. 

Was this item being sold online? If so, please post a link and seller ID. 

For future requests, refer to post   			#*1* for the format and information we need. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...urke-please-use-the-118342-1.html#post2390670


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.




Thank you so much BeenBurned!


----------



## Klaf12345

Thanks been burned.  The Coach I received from a family friend that did not want it.  I won't sell it now.  Thanks again.


----------



## Klaf12345

Oops.  I meant Dooney not Coach.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I would really appreciate if you could spare some time to help me to authenticate D&B wallet.  Thanks so much. 

Item Name: D&B Zip Wallet
Item No: 400929867972
Seller ID: oldkitchenwares
Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...ch-05062015-/400929867972?hash=item5d594848c4

Item Name: D&B Zip Wallet
Item No: 181820440143
Seller ID: us2015.esper
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181820440143?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate if you could spare some time to help me to authenticate D&B wallet.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: D&B Zip Wallet
> Item No: 400929867972
> Seller ID: oldkitchenwares
> Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...ch-05062015-/400929867972?hash=item5d594848c4
> 
> Item Name: D&B Zip Wallet
> Item No: 181820440143
> Seller ID: us2015.esper
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181820440143?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Both are authentic.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.




Thank you!!! 

Item is officially mine now. Very excited getting my first Dooney [emoji7]


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Item is officially mine now. Very excited getting my first Dooney [emoji7]


Congrats!


----------



## Queenjazz1

Item #- 253616973
Seller- Little_Luxuries
Link- http://m.bonanza.com/listings/-228-nwt-dooney-bourke-brown-chevron-large-gabriella-handbag-w-registration/253616973
Comments- This seller has the same listing and pictures on eBay, but it is a little cheaper on the bonanza site due to a discount. I am just curious if it is an authentic handbag. The stitching on the inside label looks a little crooked. I have no idea how it should look if it is authentic but I just thought that it looked a little off. And also if it comes with a registration card, does that mean it is authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

Queenjazz1 said:


> Item #- 253616973
> Seller- Little_Luxuries
> Link- http://m.bonanza.com/listings/-228-...ge-gabriella-handbag-w-registration/253616973
> Comments- This seller has the same listing and pictures on eBay, but it is a little cheaper on the bonanza site due to a discount. I am just curious if it is an authentic handbag. The stitching on the inside label looks a little crooked. I have no idea how it should look if it is authentic but I just thought that it looked a little off. And also if it comes with a registration card, does that mean it is authentic?



Your link doesn't work: 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-22...ge-Gabriella-Handbag-w-Registration/253616973

The listing is fine.


----------



## Queenjazz1

Here is the link for eBay- http://m.ebay.com/itm/228-NWT-DOONE...EE-PRIORITY-SHIPPING-/231637036233?nav=SEARCH

I am not sure what you mean by the listing is fine?


----------



## Queenjazz1

Does that mean the purse is authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

Queenjazz1 said:


> Item #- 253616973
> Seller- Little_Luxuries
> Link- http://m.bonanza.com/listings/-228-...ge-gabriella-handbag-w-registration/253616973
> Comments- This seller has the same listing and pictures on eBay, but it is a little cheaper on the bonanza site due to a discount. I am just curious if it is an authentic handbag. The stitching on the inside label looks a little crooked. I have no idea how it should look if it is authentic but I just thought that it looked a little off. And also if it comes with a registration card, does that mean it is authentic?





BeenBurned said:


> Your link doesn't work:
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-22...ge-Gabriella-Handbag-w-Registration/253616973
> 
> The listing is fine.





Queenjazz1 said:


> Here is the link for eBay- http://m.ebay.com/itm/228-NWT-DOONE...EE-PRIORITY-SHIPPING-/231637036233?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by the listing is fine?





Queenjazz1 said:


> Does that mean the purse is authentic?


Yes, it's authentic. That's what "looks good," "it's fine," and other similar phrases mean.


----------



## Queenjazz1

Here is a link to the eBay listing. I am sorry to be posting so many links but try this one. I think my phone was not copying the entire link. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...EE-PRIORITY-SHIPPING-/231637036233?nav=SEARCH

Bonanza- http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awin...ge-Gabriella-Handbag-w-Registration/253616973


----------



## Queenjazz1

Oh ok. I thought that you did not get to view the purse since the link was not working. On previous posts I saw that you specifically wrote "authentic" not, "it's fine" so I just wanted to double check. But thank you.


----------



## Queenjazz1

BeenBurned said:


> Your link doesn't work:
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-22...ge-Gabriella-Handbag-w-Registration/253616973
> 
> The listing is fine.



When I receive the bag, can I repost pics to make sure the one I actually receive is authentic? And if so, what types of pictures should I include?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Queenjazz1 said:


> When I receive the bag, can I repost pics to make sure the one I actually receive is authentic? And if so, what types of pictures should I include?


I feel confident that the seller's listing shows her own pictures of the bag she's selling but if it gives you more reassurance, you can post a picture of the front of the bag (to compare the pattern placement) and both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## RozEnix

Authentic?
Samba Large Belted Shopper
Seller caitlynscorner 
http://tinyurl.com/qxu68vc














Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

RozEnix said:


> Authentic?
> Samba Large Belted Shopper
> Seller caitlynscorner
> http://tinyurl.com/qxu68vc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


It's not necessary to post the pictures from the listing when the link to the listing shows them.

The bag looks okay but there should be a picture of the lining.


----------



## Wei_Dao

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF.
> 
> The bag is an authentic Dooney IT bucket bag. Note that the seller describes the bag as yellow but the background was originally white. The white IT bags tended to yellow and it is permanent and can't be removed.
> 
> For future requests, please refer to post  			#*1* for the required format and information needed in authentication requests:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...urke-please-use-the-118342-1.html#post2390670


Thank you !


----------



## RozEnix

BeenBurned said:


> It's not necessary to post the pictures from the listing when the link to the listing shows them.
> 
> The bag looks okay but there should be a picture of the lining.


Thank you


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Important!! Always post IDs of sellers like this so buyers know NOT to deal with them.
> 
> Seller* WolfHouseVintage *on etsy.
> 
> In this case, *I'm sure that WolfHouseVintage knows her bag is fake. *But even if authentic, I wouldn't recommend a seller who doesn't do her due diligence and make sure her items are legally allowed to be sold!
> 
> If any TPFers are Etsy users, please report this listing.
> 
> This is interesting -- and further reason to avoid WolfHouseVintage.
> 
> She has this listing for a Mark Cross bag but with a Coach authenticity disclaimer:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/201983638/vintage-brown-cross-body-bag-1980s-brown?ref=related-4
> _NOTE: While, to the best of my knowledge, this is an authentic Coach  bag, I cannot guarantee its authenticity 100%. No refunds will be given  in the case of questioning authenticity. By purchasing this bag you are  agreeing to this._



Ready for an update?  This seller, Rita from Wolf House Vintage, had a great Teton for sale.  I do not have a Teton and have been wanting to add one to the family.  Anyhoo, I checked with my Teton lady last night before I pulled the trigger...and she said "um, nope, no can do...I contacted her weeks ago and told her it was fake but she never bothered to answer."

So I get an email from Rita blaming ME for getting her shop suspended!  I humbly suggested that she not sell counterfeit merchandise anymore; furthermore, she needs to accept responsibility for her own actions.  Blaming a customer is a dog that don't hunt...least not here! &#128528;

BEWARE WOLF HOUSE VINTAGE ON ETSY.

Thank you for reading this!


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ready for an update?  This seller, Rita from Wolf House Vintage, had a great Teton for sale.  I do not have a Teton and have been wanting to add one to the family.  Anyhoo, I checked with my Teton lady last night before I pulled the trigger...and she said "um, nope, no can do...I contacted her weeks ago and told her it was fake but she never bothered to answer."
> 
> So I get an email from Rita blaming ME for getting her shop suspended!  I humbly suggested that she not sell counterfeit merchandise anymore; furthermore, she needs to accept responsibility for her own actions.  Blaming a customer is a dog that don't hunt...least not here! &#128528;
> 
> BEWARE WOLF HOUSE VINTAGE ON ETSY.
> 
> Thank you for reading this!


I'm glad the fake was removed. 

It doesn't look like Rita from WolfHouseVintage was suspended though. She still has a bunch of listings but perhaps, she's not allowed to sell designer items any longer. 

And that's a good thing! Although in the past I wasn't particularly impressed with Etsy's response to reports of fakes, if they responded to this one, they get my kudos. 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/WolfHouse..._campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_content=85386

Beware that wolfHouseVintage has another account, RitaClare. 

Here's a cache of the fake Teton bag that she listed:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ke-bucket-bag-1980s+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BB, you are quite the sleuth.  Apparently they sent her a warning letter/email...so I guess she will be a little more mindful about posting counterfeit merchandise.  Or not.  Some are more stubborn than others..,

Thank you for caring about fakes.  Evil rises when good men do nothing.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> BB, you are quite the sleuth.  Apparently they sent her a warning letter/email...so I guess she will be a little more mindful about posting counterfeit merchandise.  Or not.  Some are more stubborn than others..,
> 
> Thank you for caring about fakes.  Evil rises when good men do nothing.


I hope she takes the warning seriously. 

I find that a lot of sellers think we "forget" about them, and after a time passes, they relist. Hopefully, this one won't do that.


----------



## Peach08

Hi there I purchased this dooney and bourke wrislet at a garage sale for 10$ and was hoping someone could authenticate it for me as I am not familiar with the brand 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thx in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

Peach08 said:


> Hi there I purchased this dooney and bourke wrislet at a garage sale for 10$ and was hoping someone could authenticate it for me as I am not familiar with the brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098066
> View attachment 3098069
> View attachment 3098070
> View attachment 3098071
> 
> 
> Thx in advance


It's an authentic signature wristlet.


----------



## suntea

Admittedly I'm a skeptic at heart, but more so when I'm not familiar with the brand. I don't know the name of this bag bc it was from an estate sale. There are no feet and the made in China tag is black. I read a few articles and still can't figure out if it's real or not. I honestly think it is probably a fake. Can anyone tell me if it is authentic or not? 

P.s I could only upload 1 file so I did a collage. Hope you can see it ok.


----------



## BeenBurned

suntea said:


> Admittedly I'm a skeptic at heart, but more so when I'm not familiar with the brand. I don't know the name of this bag bc it was from an estate sale. There are no feet and the made in China tag is black. I read a few articles and still can't figure out if it's real or not. I honestly think it is probably a fake. Can anyone tell me if it is authentic or not?
> 
> P.s I could only upload 1 file so I did a collage. Hope you can see it ok.


I don't know the name of the bag but it's authentic and from the Marchesa collection.


----------



## Peach08

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic signature wristlet.



thx very much


----------



## peekhole

I wrote a month or so ago about a Dooney & Bourke purse that had been donated to our fundraiser purse sale for the non-profit where I work.  Unfortunately, that purse was stolen before we could get it authenticated.  
The good news is that we have received lots more wonderful bags including several Dooney & Bourkes.  I would like to get your opinion on a few of them, here's the first one:  
It's a beautiful light brown color, it looks different in some of the pics due to lighting.  Inside it's a red fabric lining with a tan leather sewn in pocket.The serial number tag is sewn inside the lining zippered pocket.  I'm adding pictures, any info you can  give me is appreciated - including possible values????
It appears to be new, but has a small scratch.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## noshoepolish

peekhole said:


> I wrote a month or so ago about a Dooney & Bourke purse that had been donated to our fundraiser purse sale for the non-profit where I work.  Unfortunately, that purse was stolen before we could get it authenticated.
> The good news is that we have received lots more wonderful bags including several Dooney & Bourkes.  I would like to get your opinion on a few of them, here's the first one:
> It's a beautiful light brown color, it looks different in some of the pics due to lighting.  Inside it's a red fabric lining with a tan leather sewn in pocket.The serial number tag is sewn inside the lining zippered pocket.  I'm adding pictures, any info you can  give me is appreciated - including possible values????
> It appears to be new, but has a small scratch.



Gorgeous Dooney & Bourke Alto Tote.    Color:  natural.

Look inside the zipper pocket.  Might find the sticker in there with the name, style number and color code.


----------



## peekhole

noshoepolish said:


> Gorgeous Dooney & Bourke Alto Tote.    Color:  natural.
> 
> Look inside the zipper pocket.  Might find the sticker in there with the name, style number and color code.



Thank you!  There was no sticker.  I think this one will be sold by silent auction - hope it gets a good price!

What do you think of this one:
It's black crocodile/reptile. Has solid black fabric lining.  There is no serial number or traditional red white and blue Dooney tag.


----------



## BeenBurned

peekhole said:


> Thank you!  There was no sticker.  I think this one will be sold by silent auction - hope it gets a good price!
> 
> What do you think of this one:
> It's black crocodile/reptile. Has solid black fabric lining.  There is no serial number or traditional red white and blue Dooney tag.


Are there any remnants of a red, white and blue tag that may have been cut out? Would you please post a picture of the lining and if there's a made in tag, a picture of that too.

There should be a red white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

peekhole said:


> I wrote a month or so ago about a Dooney & Bourke purse that had been donated to our fundraiser purse sale for the non-profit where I work.  Unfortunately, that purse was stolen before we could get it authenticated.
> The good news is that we have received lots more wonderful bags including several Dooney & Bourkes.  I would like to get your opinion on a few of them, here's the first one:
> It's a beautiful light brown color, it looks different in some of the pics due to lighting.  Inside it's a red fabric lining with a tan leather sewn in pocket.The serial number tag is sewn inside the lining zippered pocket.  I'm adding pictures, any info you can  give me is appreciated - including possible values????
> It appears to be new, but has a small scratch.



I am with @BeenBurned-this is a gorgeous hunk of purse right here!  Beautiful Italian leather.  This retailed for about $600, so it should do well at your auction.  Let us know!


----------



## peekhole

BeenBurned said:


> Are there any remnants of a red, white and blue tag that may have been cut out? Would you please post a picture of the lining and if there's a made in tag, a picture of that too.
> 
> There should be a red white and blue tag with serial number.



I'm attaching pictures of the Made In China tag.  It's hard to see - everything inside is black.  There is no red, white and blue tag or anywhere that looks like it's been cut out.
The lining is a nice quality heavier weight woven fabric - maybe like a lightweight twill or canvas???. 
I don't see any other markings. It was donated by the same person who donated the Italian one.  
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

peekhole said:


> I'm attaching pictures of the Made In China tag.  It's hard to see - everything inside is black.  There is no red, white and blue tag or anywhere that looks like it's been cut out.
> The lining is a nice quality heavier weight woven fabric - maybe like a lightweight twill or canvas???.
> I don't see any other markings. It was donated by the same person who donated the Italian one.
> Thanks again for your help!


I feel 100% comfortable in saying that the bag is authentic. 

Sometimes there's a red white and blue tag that's hidden tight under a zipper or somewhere that's hard to get at. 

In any case, tag or not, your bag is fine, either Nile or Bayou collection, both of which are made of croc-embossed leather.


----------



## sallyblackman

attempting to identify a Dooney & Bourke dark green brown leather trim Dooney & Bourke front brass latch USA under brass plate cross over strap -Label blue duck in an oval - Two oval blue shapes-on white background on both sides of the label-Brand new tags in place- cloth tag inside Dooney and Bourke in blue and made in usa - Comes with guarantee card


----------



## sallyblackman

wanting to know the year it was made-more narrow at bottom than at the top-identified as All weather leather-Approx 2 in. across the opening


----------



## BeenBurned

sallyblackman said:


> attempting to identify a Dooney & Bourke dark green brown leather trim Dooney & Bourke front brass latch USA under brass plate cross over strap -Label blue duck in an oval - Two oval blue shapes-on white background on both sides of the label-Brand new tags in place- cloth tag inside Dooney and Bourke in blue and made in usa - Comes with guarantee card


Welcome to TPF.

There's no way to authenticate or identify anything without pictures. This thread tells how to attach photos. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## casseyelsie

I received my very first piece of D&B after it was authenticated here. (D&B cheque book wallet)and REALLY loving it.  Now I need More!  So please help me to authenticate another D&B if any of u are free. 

Item name: D&B satchel purse 
Item No: 391232705045
Seller ID: valleys_books_andmore
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...houlder-Bag-A6822534-/391232705045?nav=SEARCH

Thanks a lot for your time. [emoji8]


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> I received my very first piece of D&B after it was authenticated here. (D&B cheque book wallet)and REALLY loving it.  Now I need More!  So please help me to authenticate another D&B if any of u are free.
> 
> Item name: D&B satchel purse
> Item No: 391232705045
> Seller ID: valleys_books_andmore
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...houlder-Bag-A6822534-/391232705045?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time. [emoji8]


It's authentic but note that the removable handles appear to be missing. If you're happy with the bag as a shoulder or crossbody, that might not be an issue.


----------



## peekhole

BeenBurned said:


> I feel 100% comfortable in saying that the bag is authentic.
> 
> Sometimes there's a red white and blue tag that's hidden tight under a zipper or somewhere that's hard to get at.
> 
> In any case, tag or not, your bag is fine, either Nile or Bayou collection, both of which are made of croc-embossed leather.



Thank you for the help with both of these bags.  Our fundraiser is August 29, 2015.  I'll come back and give you an update.  We have received about 1600 donations of purses and other types of bags & accessories.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but note that the removable handles appear to be missing. If you're happy with the bag as a shoulder or crossbody, that might not be an issue.




Ohh!  Thanks so much for pointing that out to me.  I didn't know the bag comes with removable handles.  Ok I will only bid if I can't find similar bag with handles.  Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Ohh!  Thanks so much for pointing that out to me.  I didn't know the bag comes with removable handles.  Ok I will only bid if I can't find similar bag with handles.  Thanks thanks thanks!


Try a search of "dooney vintage satchel." You'll have to weed through different styles and colors as well as a lot of fakes, but you might find what you're looking for. 

Feel free to post the listings for authentication before buying.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> Try a search of "dooney vintage satchel." You'll have to weed through different styles and colors as well as a lot of fakes, but you might find what you're looking for.
> 
> Feel free to post the listings for authentication before buying.




I will, thanks so much BeenBurned, really appreciate all the help I get here [emoji8]


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hello BB!

I was hopeful you could tell me something/anything about this Dooney drawstring.  Lady sez she purchased it at TJ Maxx in 1996:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Genuine-leather-handbag-55e207b3f0928266b9006388


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hello BB!
> 
> I was hopeful you could tell me something/anything about this Dooney drawstring.  Lady sez she purchased it at TJ Maxx in 1996:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Genuine-leather-handbag-55e207b3f0928266b9006388


No, I can't tell you anything about it as I've never seen the style nor some of the details. 

I posted a picture request.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BB, some Dooney ladies call it the Navajo, but that is not its technical name.  Imma keep trying!


----------



## BlondieToHell

Hi, could one of you Dooney ladies please authenticate this bag and tell me what it was named and when it was made?  I just thrifted her for $3 (yes, three) lol. I'm only familiar with authentication of vintage Dooneys and don't have a clue about the newer ones. No hangtag, unfortunately. Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

BlondieToHell said:


> Hi, could one of you Dooney ladies please authenticate this bag and tell me what it was named and when it was made?  I just thrifted her for $3 (yes, three) lol. I'm only familiar with authentication of vintage Dooneys and don't have a clue about the newer ones. No hangtag, unfortunately. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123018
> View attachment 3123019
> View attachment 3123020


It's authentic and wow! What a deal! 

I'm sorry but I don't know the style name.


----------



## KatsBags

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and wow! What a deal!
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know the style name.



Totally agree! What a deal!

FWIW... I have the same bag but in Signature coated canvas and it's just called a double handled tote... according to my paperwork.


----------



## BlondieToHell

Thanks so much, ladies!  I figured it was, but since I have never seen one of these in real life, I wanted to run it by yall 

About how old is my new bag?  Just out of curiosity!


----------



## BeenBurned

BlondieToHell said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!  I figured it was, but since I have never seen one of these in real life, I wanted to run it by yall
> 
> About how old is my new bag?  Just out of curiosity!


I'm guessing it's about 10 years old based on the styles I recall from the 2005-ish timeframe.


----------



## KatsBags

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing it's about 10 years old based on the styles I recall from the 2005-ish timeframe.



That's correct.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The leather is a calf leather pressed to look like ostrich.  The style and leather are a favorite of many.  The leather will soften a little as you use the handbag.  I think that Dooney makes this style exclusively for Dillards dept. stores.  And most of the ostrich embossed bags are also Dillards exclusives.  Sometimes you can find them in the Dooney outlets also after they are no longer current styles.


If your bag is a pearl color then it might be from the last year or two.   If it's another color, it might be older.


Enjoy your new treasure.   I have this bag in a jeans (blue/green) color.


----------



## BlondieToHell

I just loaded her up to wear to work tomorrow!  So excited!!  I'm a little bummed out that she doesn't have her hang tag anymore. But it's still a great bag!


----------



## tabathavm

Hi is this a real Dooney? Any idea what type name and year is?


----------



## BeenBurned

tabathavm said:


> Hi is this a real Dooney? Any idea what type name and year is?


It's authentic from the Cabrio leather collection, probably about 8-10 years old. It appears to be missing the strap.


----------



## tabathavm

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic from the Cabrio leather collection, probably about 8-10 years old. It appears to be missing the strap.



Thanks! The strap was removed and placed inside the purse...


----------



## Ireiki4u

Please authenticate when you can. Thank you

Poshmark
Seller: charmed chick
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-handbag-55f5d65d51e9eabb10012f51


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ireiki4u said:


> Please authenticate when you can. Thank you
> 
> Poshmark
> Seller: charmed chick
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-handbag-55f5d65d51e9eabb10012f51


Authentic IT pocket zip top in grape


----------



## Ireiki4u

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic IT pocket zip top in grape


Thank you so much &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. I found a few dooney I like, could u pls help me to authenticate them?  Thanks so much for your effort.

Item Name: Handbag Fob Duck
Item No: 291561187083
Seller: thecupboardofjane
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...ag-Fob-Duck-/291561187083?hash=item43e266a70b

Item Name: Brown Calvary Bag
Item No: 171933408249
Seller: clemson62
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...g-Purse-EUC-/171933408249?hash=item2808079bf9

Item Name: D&B AWL Tan Shoulder bag
Item No: 141777739741
Seller: IIlystev 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...-RARE-STYLE-/141777739741?hash=item21029c9fdd

Thanks for your time!


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I found a few dooney I like, could u pls help me to authenticate them?  Thanks so much for your effort.
> 
> 1. Item Name: Handbag Fob Duck
> Item No: 291561187083
> Seller: thecupboardofjane
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...ag-Fob-Duck-/291561187083?hash=item43e266a70b
> 
> 2. Item Name: Brown Calvary Bag
> Item No: 171933408249
> Seller: clemson62
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...g-Purse-EUC-/171933408249?hash=item2808079bf9
> 
> 3. Item Name: D&B AWL Tan Shoulder bag
> Item No: 141777739741
> Seller: IIlystev
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...-RARE-STYLE-/141777739741?hash=item21029c9fdd
> 
> Thanks for your time!


1. Fobs are very difficult to authenticate as a standalone item. They're easily faked and closely faked and the fakes are usually not solid brass so there's a weight difference one would notice when you have it in your hand. However from pictures and because fobs (fake or not) are removable, I don't feel comfortable authenticating the duck fob. 

The seller does have another fob listing for an earlier (pre-duck) version. Although I've never seen the DB fob faked, I wouldn't say it's never been done. But I think it's less likely that the DB fob is fake. 

2. Authentic
3. Authentic.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> 1. Fobs are very difficult to authenticate as a standalone item. They're easily faked and closely faked and the fakes are usually not solid brass so there's a weight difference one would notice when you have it in your hand. However from pictures and because fobs (fake or not) are removable, I don't feel comfortable authenticating the duck fob.
> 
> The seller does have another fob listing for an earlier (pre-duck) version. Although I've never seen the DB fob faked, I wouldn't say it's never been done. But I think it's less likely that the DB fob is fake.
> 
> 2. Authentic
> 3. Authentic.




Thanks so much BeenBurned!  Will take chances on fob so getting all 3!  Doing happy dance now! [emoji126]


----------



## sagg99

I viewed these 3 Dooney & Bourke purses for sale on rustyzipper.com  which is a vintage site selling all things vintage.  I believe these are counterfeit, but before I email the store, I would like verification that they are indeed counterfeit. Thanks
http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm/rz/type~Accessories%20-%20Purses/search~Leather/leather_purses.cfm
http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=301006

http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=301005

http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=301003

I was unable to post the actual photos


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I viewed these 3 Dooney & Bourke purses for sale on rustyzipper.com  which is a vintage site selling all things vintage.  I believe these are counterfeit, but before I email the store, I would like verification that they are indeed counterfeit. Thanks
> http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm/rz/type~Accessories%20-%20Purses/search~Leather/leather_purses.cfm
> http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=301006
> 
> http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=301005
> 
> http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?viewpartnum=301003
> 
> I was unable to post the actual photos


If the listing shows pictures and there aren't any others that you received from the seller(s), it's not necessary to post the same pics as in the listings.

Does this site only allow one picture per listing? Ugh! That's awful if that's the case. 

All are fake.

ETA: Never mind. I just saw that there are additional pictures.

I emailed the owner of that site. That's kind of disgraceful! It's a small (and new?) site yet 100% (all 3) of their Dooneys are fake? Do they do any research?


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> If the listing shows pictures and there aren't any others that you received from the seller(s), it's not necessary to post the same pics as in the listings.
> 
> Does this site only allow one picture per listing? Ugh! That's awful if that's the case.
> 
> All are fake.
> 
> ETA: Never mind. I just saw that there are additional pictures.
> 
> I emailed the owner of that site. That's kind of disgraceful! It's a small (and new?) site yet 100% (all 3) of their Dooneys are fake? Do they do any research?


They removed the 3 fake bags  It's actually a very good site for vintage clothing, purses, etc. they've been around since 1995.  This is the first time I've seen fake Dooneys on their site, a hiccup I guess
this is their about us page : http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm...&GENDER=Womens&QPRICE=ALL&SEARCH=&startshow=1


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> They removed the 3 fake bags  It's actually a very good site for vintage clothing, purses, etc. they've been around since 1995.  This is the first time I've seen fake Dooneys on their site, a hiccup I guess
> this is their about us page : http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm...&GENDER=Womens&QPRICE=ALL&SEARCH=&startshow=1


That's great! I sent a message but didn't get a reply. I'm glad she acted though.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> That's great! I sent a message but didn't get a reply. I'm glad she acted though.


Hi BB.  Have you seen this kind of Dooney around?  Looks like a Carrier/Surrey...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...s-green-tan-/331660498228?hash=item4d38819534


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi BB.  Have you seen this kind of Dooney around?  Looks like a Carrier/Surrey...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...s-green-tan-/331660498228?hash=item4d38819534



No measurements given, but it looks like a Surrey Medium Carrier, R120, missing the shoulder strap.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi BB.  Have you seen this kind of Dooney around?  Looks like a Carrier/Surrey...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...s-green-tan-/331660498228?hash=item4d38819534


It's authentic.

The seller doesn't have the measurements so I can't be sure, but it looks like this Surrey carrier from Horsekeeping:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SR/858-sr-carrier-navybt.htm


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> The seller doesn't have the measurements so I can't be sure, but it looks like this Surrey carrier from Horsekeeping:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SR/858-sr-carrier-navybt.htm



OK, thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

sorry, I was sniped by Catbird!


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> sorry, I was sniped by Catbird!



Sorry, can't help myself...I'm looney for Dooneys!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Cate103

.


----------



## Catbird9

Cate103 said:


> .



deletedhttp://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


----------



## Cate103

Thanks catbird! Sorry the original post deleted, I'm having app issues :/


----------



## Catbird9

Cate103 said:


> Thanks catbird! Sorry the original post deleted, I'm having app issues :/



No problem!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Sorry, can't help myself...I'm looney for Dooneys!



Who is looney for Dooney?  ***this girl***


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Sorry, can't help myself...I'm looney for Dooneys!





eyeoftheleopard said:


> Who is looney for Dooney?  ***this girl***


LOL! I used to be on another (now defunct) handbag group where my ID there was 2looney4Dooney. (The avatar is from 2006.)

This was my avatar. I did Coach too so that was included:


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I used to be on another (now defunct) handbag group where my ID there was 2looney4Dooney. (The avatar is from 2006.)
> 
> This was my avatar. I did Coach too so that was included:



Nice to find kindred spirits here!


----------



## Catbird9

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK/BROWN AWL LEATHER NORFOLK SATCHEL BAG PURSE
Listing #: 161835822798
Seller: griggs00g
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...THER-NORFOLK-SATCHEL-BAG-PURSE-/161835822798?

Comment: Something's fishy here. The bag in the first three pictures looks authentic, but the rest of the pics seem to show a different (fake) bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE BLACK/BROWN AWL LEATHER NORFOLK SATCHEL BAG PURSE
> Listing #: 161835822798
> Seller: griggs00g
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...THER-NORFOLK-SATCHEL-BAG-PURSE-/161835822798?
> 
> Comment: Something's fishy here. The bag in the first three pictures looks authentic, but the rest of the pics seem to show a different (fake) bag.


Something IS fishy and I don't recommend *griggs00g*.

Her bag is fake and the pictures of the authentic Norfolk bag were stolen from this seller's listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, could u pls help me with this few Dooney Vintage? 

Item name: D&B Light Brown Pebbled Leather Brown Trim Satchel 
Item No: 351526348520
Seller: goodwill_industries_of_san_francisco 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...-Tote-Purse-/351526348520?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item name: D&B Teton Vintage Shoulder Bag 
Item No: 181881687129
Seller: vintagemermaid 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE...Tone-Colors-/181881687129?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

* is this Teton also called Equestrian? 

Item name: D&B AWL Crossbody Pochette/Purse
Item No: 121614350400
Seller: oldkitchenwares 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...urse-Clutch-/121614350400?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks so much for your valuable time [emoji4]


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, could u pls help me with this few Dooney Vintage?
> 
> Item name: D&B Light Brown Pebbled Leather Brown Trim Satchel
> Item No: 351526348520
> Seller: goodwill_industries_of_san_francisco
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...-Tote-Purse-/351526348520?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item name: D&B Teton Vintage Shoulder Bag
> Item No: 181881687129
> Seller: vintagemermaid
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE...Tone-Colors-/181881687129?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> * is this Teton also called Equestrian?
> 
> Item name: D&B AWL Crossbody Pochette/Purse
> Item No: 121614350400
> Seller: oldkitchenwares
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...urse-Clutch-/121614350400?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks so much for your valuable time [emoji4]


All are authentic.

ETA: Re the teton, "teton" refers to multi-color leathers, equestrian is the style of the bag.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I used to be on another (now defunct) handbag group where my ID there was 2looney4Dooney. (The avatar is from 2006.)
> 
> This was my avatar. I did Coach too so that was included:



BB, awesome avatar, cool to know...good times here at The Dooney Bin! &#128512;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, could u pls help me with this few Dooney Vintage?
> 
> Item name: D&B Light Brown Pebbled Leather Brown Trim Satchel
> Item No: 351526348520
> Seller: goodwill_industries_of_san_francisco
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke...-Tote-Purse-/351526348520?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item name: D&B Teton Vintage Shoulder Bag
> Item No: 181881687129
> Seller: vintagemermaid
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE...Tone-Colors-/181881687129?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> * is this Teton also called Equestrian?
> 
> Item name: D&B AWL Crossbody Pochette/Purse
> Item No: 121614350400
> Seller: oldkitchenwares
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...urse-Clutch-/121614350400?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks so much for your valuable time [emoji4]



Cassey,
I know the gal that runs oldkitchenwares.  You can rest assured anything on her site is authentic-she knows her Doonies and has some of the best vintage pieces on eBay.  I'm sure @BB and @catbird are familiar with this seller....happy hunting, friend!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi everyone! I'm a new Dooney fan and I purchased this billfold wallet. I think it's authentic but would like your opinion and if you have more information. Is this meant to be a mans wallet? Is it vintage? What is the color name--it's purple, pics are showing true color? Thank you!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a new Dooney fan and I purchased this billfold wallet. I think it's authentic but would like your opinion and if you have more information. Is this meant to be a mans wallet? Is it vintage? What is the color name--it's purple, pics are showing true color? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3139590
> View attachment 3139592
> View attachment 3139593
> View attachment 3139595




Oops, that last note was meant to be 2 sentences. What is the color name? (It's purple, pics are showing true color). Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a new Dooney fan and I purchased this billfold wallet. I think it's authentic but would like your opinion and if you have more information. Is this meant to be a mans wallet? Is it vintage? What is the color name--it's purple, pics are showing true color? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3139590
> View attachment 3139592
> View attachment 3139593
> View attachment 3139595



It's probably black and British Tan and it probably is meant to be a man's (or unisex) credit card wallet. 

Sometime in the mid-1990s, some Dooney & Bourke items were assembled overseas, so they weren't marked "Made in USA". The All Weather Leather line was discontinued around 2002.  

Vintage is a loosely defined term, but for handbags is generally considered 20+ years old (1995 or earlier). This wallet could be ALMOST vintage by that measure.

ETA: If you have the wallet and it actually looks purple, it could be Navy. I've never seen a purple AWL wallet, but that doesn't mean they weren't made.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> It's probably black and British Tan and it probably is meant to be a man's (or unisex) credit card wallet.
> 
> Sometime in the mid-1990s, some Dooney & Bourke items were assembled overseas, so they weren't marked "Made in USA". The All Weather Leather line was discontinued around 2002.
> 
> Vintage is a loosely defined term, but for handbags is generally considered 20+ years old (1995 or earlier). This wallet could be ALMOST vintage by that measure.
> 
> ETA: If you have the wallet and it actually looks purple, it could be Navy. I've never seen a purple AWL wallet, but that doesn't mean they weren't made.




Hi! Thanks for the info! Those are my pics and it's for sure purple!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a new Dooney fan and I purchased this billfold wallet. I think it's authentic but would like your opinion and if you have more information. Is this meant to be a mans wallet? Is it vintage? What is the color name--it's purple, pics are showing true color? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3139590
> View attachment 3139592
> View attachment 3139593
> View attachment 3139595





Awwlibrary said:


> Oops, that last note was meant to be 2 sentences. What is the color name? (It's purple, pics are showing true color). Thanks!





Catbird9 said:


> It's probably black and British Tan and it probably is meant to be a man's (or unisex) credit card wallet.
> 
> Sometime in the mid-1990s, some Dooney & Bourke items were assembled overseas, so they weren't marked "Made in USA". The All Weather Leather line was discontinued around 2002.
> 
> Vintage is a loosely defined term, but for handbags is generally considered 20+ years old (1995 or earlier). This wallet could be ALMOST vintage by that measure.
> 
> ETA: If you have the wallet and it actually looks purple, it could be Navy. I've never seen a purple AWL wallet, but that doesn't mean they weren't made.


It's meant to be a mens wallet though there's nothing preventing a woman from using it. There's no coin pocket, something most women's wallets have. (Men don't need them because they carry change in their pockets.)

Even if you're seeing the color as "true," others might see it differently on other monitors. It's possible it's aubergine, which can look purplish with a wine/burgundy color. 

I don't have a style number for it although G02 was a slightly larger version of a similar style and had an ID window.


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> It's meant to be a mens wallet though there's nothing preventing a woman from using it. There's no coin pocket, something most women's wallets have. (Men don't need them because they carry change in their pockets.)
> 
> Even if you're seeing the color as "true," others might see it differently on other monitors. It's possible it's aubergine, which can look purplish with a wine/burgundy color.
> 
> I don't have a style number for it although G02 was a slightly larger version of a similar style and had an ID window.




Thank you for all the information!!


----------



## casseyelsie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Cassey,
> 
> I know the gal that runs oldkitchenwares.  You can rest assured anything on her site is authentic-she knows her Doonies and has some of the best vintage pieces on eBay.  I'm sure @BB and @catbird are familiar with this seller....happy hunting, friend!




Ohh!  Thanks for the info.  I'm so glad to know that because I bought 2 Vtg Aigner from without getting them authenticated since I couldn't find Authenticator for Aigner brand.  In fact I have been considering 2 more Aigner vintage from this lady but hold back because I was worried about how genuine my 2 Aigner was.  

THANKS a lot for the assurance about this seller!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi.  I am back hunting for vintage Dooney again, as always I really appreciate help with authentication.  Thanks a lot for your effort and time

Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL Pebbled leather flap crossbody bag
Item No: 181854308996
Seller: blagosloveni
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181854308996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: D&B double handle Dr bag, Green Med size 
Item No: 131613452268
Seller: jlexus3
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131613452268?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL Big duck coin purse
Item No: 201431331310
Seller: mrs.abby
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201431331310?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## casseyelsie

Please ignore item #1.  I don't have the confidence I can rehab it


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  I am back hunting for vintage Dooney again, as always I really appreciate help with authentication.  Thanks a lot for your effort and time
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL Pebbled leather flap crossbody bag
> Item No: 181854308996
> Seller: blagosloveni
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181854308996?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: D&B double handle Dr bag, Green Med size
> Item No: 131613452268
> Seller: jlexus3
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131613452268?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL Big duck coin purse
> Item No: 201431331310
> Seller: mrs.abby
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201431331310?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The first and third are authentic. Note that the duck coin purse isn't mint green as the first picture makes it appear. It's taupe, more accurately represented by some of the subsequent photos.

Listing #2 from *jlexus3* is fake.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> The first and third are authentic. Note that the duck coin purse isn't mint green as the first picture makes it appear. It's taupe, more accurately represented by some of the subsequent photos.
> 
> Listing #2 from *jlexus3* is fake.




Thanks BeenBurned, I think #1 is a difficult challenge for Vintage newbie like me so I will pass, #3 .... Hmmm I was very interested only because I thought the color is so special compared to other big duck I've seen.   Oh well....hopefully I have better luck next time [emoji17] 

But thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Beccabaglady

Good morning everyone!  Could someone take a peek at this?  I have time to return if it's not authentic.  Thanks!

Style:  Mini Tassle bag?
In my possession
Still has that yummy new purse smell!


----------



## BeenBurned

Beccabaglady said:


> Good morning everyone!  Could someone take a peek at this?  I have time to return if it's not authentic.  Thanks!
> 
> Style:  Mini Tassle bag?
> In my possession
> Still has that yummy new purse smell!


There's no need to return! It's authentic.


----------



## Beccabaglady

BeenBurned said:


> There's no need to return! It's authentic.



Thanks dear!  Dooney isn't really in my roundhouse, you know I'm a Coachie!


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic? I've never seen this style?

seller ID  tinasuevintage 

item num  151831089072

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...or-Hand-Bag-/151831089072?hash=item2359d68fb0

Thanks very much


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic? I've never seen this style?

seller ID  tinasuevintage 

item num  151831089072

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...or-Hand-Bag-/151831089072?hash=item2359d68fb0

Thanks very much


----------



## Catbird9

latetotheparty said:


> Is this bag authentic? I've never seen this style?
> 
> seller ID  tinasuevintage
> 
> item num  151831089072
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...or-Hand-Bag-/151831089072?hash=item2359d68fb0
> 
> Thanks very much



Fake.

ETA: And pretty useless without a way to open it. Geesh!

ETA2: Maybe a doorstop?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## latetotheparty

Catbird9 said:


> Fake.
> 
> ETA: And pretty useless without a way to open it. Geesh!
> 
> ETA2: Maybe a doorstop?



Thanks, lol


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

And don't worry about the missing strap, that cut D ring wouldn't hold it anyhow. Still,- it is pretty, - and at say, under $10 @ a Goodwill I would try to find some use!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello! Curious on authenticity for this pair. Also would love to know more about them. What line is it from? I'm pretty sure they're vinyl with leather trim? The workmanship on the card holder is not the quality I expect from dooney (loose vinyl threads at the card slots).

Got from poshmark, it's in my possession and the pics are mine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello! Curious on authenticity for this pair. Also would love to know more about them. What line is it from? I'm pretty sure they're vinyl with leather trim? The workmanship on the card holder is not the quality I expect from dooney (loose vinyl threads at the card slots).
> 
> Got from poshmark, it's in my possession and the pics are mine. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3145035
> View attachment 3145036
> View attachment 3145037
> View attachment 3145038
> View attachment 3145040


I agree that the quality isn't what you'd expect and their QA is slipping. But both look fine and I suspect that the card case might be a promotional "bonus with purchase" type item. 

I think the material is saffiano leather, a real leather with the saffiano texture pressed on with a machine. As for the red lining, while I think that too is leather, I agree it feels plastic-y and I've often wondered.


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> I agree that the quality isn't what you'd expect and their QA is slipping. But both look fine and I suspect that the card case might be a promotional "bonus with purchase" type item.
> 
> I think the material is saffiano leather, a real leather with the saffiano texture pressed on with a machine. As for the red lining, while I think that too is leather, I agree it feels plastic-y and I've often wondered.




Thanks! Makes sense if the card case is promotional. The zip pouch looks fine to me, I just wasn't sure about the card case. Thanks again!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The lining looks like coated cotton.  Dooney does that lining on a number of collections of handbags and also on wallets and small accessories.   The story line is that you can clean it easily.  Several of the Dooney handbag styles on QVC have that lining.


----------



## Awwlibrary

lavenderjunkie said:


> The lining looks like coated cotton.  Dooney does that lining on a number of collections of handbags and also on wallets and small accessories.   The story line is that you can clean it easily.  Several of the Dooney handbag styles on QVC have that lining.




Hi! Thank you! Yes, the lining look legit on the pouch. I thought the red is vinyl but better if it's coated cotton!


----------



## Rikilove10

I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?



Having a hard time posting pics from my cell. Sorry!


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?


Pic #3


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?



Pic #4


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?



Pic #5


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?



Pic #6


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?



Pic #7


----------



## Rikilove10

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?



 Last pic!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Rikilove10 said:


> I purchased this bag from a local thrift store over the weekend.  The owner claimed it was an authentic purse; but, she didn't have much knowledge on the brand, so I'm suspect. Could someone please let me know if this is a real or fake bag?





Rikilove10 said:


> Pic #3


It's authentic. I can't give you the style name although someone else might know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. I can't give you the style name although someone else might know.



It's a Chiara satchel in croco.


----------



## BeenBurned

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Chiara satchel in croco.


Chiara! I should have known! I had that one but sold it.


----------



## Rikilove10

Great news! Thank you!!!


----------



## Rikilove10

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. I can't give you the style name although someone else might know.



Great news! Thank you!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi! [emoji4] could u pls help me to authenticate some vintage Dooney b4 I buy or bid on list below.  As always your effort is much appreciated! 

Item Name: Vtg D&B pebbled handbag 
Item No: 171957276959
Seller: terrishopping 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-bourke-vintage-pebbled-handbag-/171957276959?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item Name: Vtg D&B Black Shoulder Bag 
Item No: 301747311646
Seller: abwitcht 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintage-...e-EXCELLENT-/301747311646?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item Name: Vtg D&B 1975 Pebbled leather bag 
Item No: 121777803933
Seller: bellsu509 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUTHE...HOULDER-BAG-/121777803933?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL British Tan Bag 
Item No: 246067436
Seller: oldtanery 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/246067436/vintage-dooney-bourke-british-tan-all

Item Name: Vtg D&B luggage tag 
Item No: 238899944
Seller: AntiqueEscapades 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/238899944/sale-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-handbag


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi! [emoji4] could u pls help me to authenticate some vintage Dooney b4 I buy or bid on list below.  As always your effort is much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B pebbled handbag
> Item No: 171957276959
> Seller: terrishopping
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-bourke-vintage-pebbled-handbag-/171957276959?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B Black Shoulder Bag
> Item No: 301747311646
> Seller: abwitcht
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintage-...e-EXCELLENT-/301747311646?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B 1975 Pebbled leather bag
> Item No: 121777803933
> Seller: bellsu509
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUTHE...HOULDER-BAG-/121777803933?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL British Tan Bag
> Item No: 246067436
> Seller: oldtanery
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/246067436/vintage-dooney-bourke-british-tan-all
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B luggage tag
> Item No: 238899944
> Seller: AntiqueEscapades
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/238899944/sale-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-handbag


1.  terrishoping  - FAKE
2. abwitcht  - authentic but the picture of the inside should be brighter so details can be seen
3. bellsu509 - authentic but not vintage
4. oldtanery - authentic
5. AntiqueEscapades - probably okay (easily faked) but not vintage

ETA: I don't recommend *terrishoping*. She also sold this fake Dooney and clearly doesn't authenticate her items before listing. Sellers who mix authentic items with fakes can be more dangerous than sellers who never list a genuine item because buyers don't know which items to trust. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> 1.  terrishoping  - FAKE
> 2. abwitcht  - authentic but the picture of the inside should be brighter so details can be seen
> 3. bellsu509 - authentic but not vintage
> 4. oldtanery - authentic
> 5. AntiqueEscapades - probably okay (easily faked) but not vintage
> 
> ETA: I don't recommend *terrishoping*. She also sold this fake Dooney and clearly doesn't authenticate her items before listing. Sellers who mix authentic items with fakes can be more dangerous than sellers who never list a genuine item because buyers don't know which items to trust.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Thanks so much BB, will get 2 n 4.  I guess seller list  #3 as vtg simply because of 1975 on the bag lol.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. I like this color but wondering if it's Vtg? 

Item name: Red/Pink leather purse 
Item no: 222009153
Seller: FindersKeepersShops 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/222009153/dooney-and-bourke-red-pink-leather-purse

And here r 2 more that I need help with. 

Item Name: Vtg D&B Bucket purse 
Item No: 163929590 
Seller: TammysFinding 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/163929590/dooney-bourke-teton-mini-bucket-purse 

Item Name: Vtg D&B Horseshoe bag 
Item No: 243299071
Seller: BigDogFinds 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/243299071/10-15-off-vintage-bone-colored-dooney

As always, thanks so much for your time n effort.


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I like this color but wondering if it's Vtg?
> 
> Item name: Red/Pink leather purse
> Item no: 222009153
> Seller: FindersKeepersShops
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/222009153/dooney-and-bourke-red-pink-leather-purse
> 
> And here r 2 more that I need help with.
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B Bucket purse
> Item No: 163929590
> Seller: TammysFinding
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/163929590/dooney-bourke-teton-mini-bucket-purse
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B Horseshoe bag
> Item No: 243299071
> Seller: BigDogFinds
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/243299071/10-15-off-vintage-bone-colored-dooney
> 
> As always, thanks so much for your time n effort.


1. The red bag from FindersKeepersShops on Etsy is fake.
2. Authentic
3. No red flags but a picture showing the inside is needed to authenticate.


----------



## mellopan

I'd like some help authenticating this Dooney doctor's bag. Thank you!

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Vintage Doctor Boston Speedy Bag w/Lock & Key-Taupe
Listing number: 371456167241
Seller: aroycie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371456167241?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seems very cheap compared to other bags of the same style...too good to be true??


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> I'd like some help authenticating this Dooney doctor's bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Vintage Doctor Boston Speedy Bag w/Lock & Key-Taupe
> Listing number: 371456167241
> Seller: aroycie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371456167241?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seems very cheap compared to other bags of the same style...too good to be true??



It looks OK to me but you might want to ask for pics of the inside and bottom before bidding. Color appears to be bone, not taupe.


----------



## BeenBurned

mellopan said:


> I'd like some help authenticating this Dooney doctor's bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Vintage Doctor Boston Speedy Bag w/Lock & Key-Taupe
> Listing number: 371456167241
> Seller: aroycie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371456167241?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seems very cheap compared to other bags of the same style...too good to be true??


It's authentic and I agree that it's not taupe. 

As for the price, it's an auction listing so although the starting price is low, there's a potential for it to go up with multiple bidders.


----------



## mellopan

Catbird9 said:


> It looks OK to me but you might want to ask for pics of the inside and bottom before bidding. Color appears to be bone, not taupe.









BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I agree that it's not taupe.
> 
> As for the price, it's an auction listing so although the starting price is low, there's a potential for it to go up with multiple bidders.



Thanks Catbird9 and BeenBurned! I hope nobody bids on it hehe... I don't mind about the color either way, but I had purchased one bag before listed as 'cream' and looked white in the listing, when I got it was actually taupe!


----------



## BeenBurned

A lot of sellers don't know which colors are which and choose from the limited selection ebay offers as choices.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I'm looking to buy a few more vintage Dooney n really hope u could help me again.  As usual, thanks so much in advance! [emoji8]

Item name: Vtg D&B AWL Navy Blue Pebble leather crossbody bag 
Item no: 311459143489
Seller:  kj1978us
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOONE...G-PURSE-USA-/311459143489?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item name: Vtg D&B AWL Messenger Crossbody bag
Item no: 181895288886
Seller: jlmp54
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintage-...bag-Amazing-/181895288886?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item name: Vtg D&B Burgundy AWL Shoulder bag
Item no: 272007371016
Seller: closet.over.flow
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-Bo...sala-Maroon-/272007371016?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item name: Vtg D&B AWL Crossbody Satchel 
Item no: 281823296564
Seller: 1morecoachbagforme
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-Bo...Satchel-AWL-/281823296564?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL Saddle Bag 
Item No: 351545070956
Seller: thatgirl! 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-rare-...n-AWL-U-S-A-/351545070956?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I'm looking to buy a few more vintage Dooney n really hope u could help me again.  As usual, thanks so much in advance! [emoji8]
> 
> Item name: Vtg D&B AWL Navy Blue Pebble leather crossbody bag
> Item no: 311459143489
> Seller:  kj1978us
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOONE...G-PURSE-USA-/311459143489?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item name: Vtg D&B AWL Messenger Crossbody bag
> Item no: 181895288886
> Seller: jlmp54
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintage-...bag-Amazing-/181895288886?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item name: Vtg D&B Burgundy AWL Shoulder bag
> Item no: 272007371016
> Seller: closet.over.flow
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Dooney-Bo...sala-Maroon-/272007371016?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item name: Vtg D&B AWL Crossbody Satchel
> Item no: 281823296564
> Seller: 1morecoachbagforme
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-Bo...Satchel-AWL-/281823296564?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item Name: Vtg D&B AWL Saddle Bag
> Item No: 351545070956
> Seller: thatgirl!
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-rare-...n-AWL-U-S-A-/351545070956?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


All are authentic.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.




Thanks a lot BeenBurned!  

I know I've just requested for 5 Dooney to b authenticated and I'm not supposed to or allowed more than 5 within 24 hours....but there's a bag which will end in less than 23 hours which I want to bid.  Would u pls consider helping me with this one as well for the day?  I'm in the process of collecting Vtg bags.  Thanks BB. 

Item Name: Auth Vtg D&B porthole bag 
Item no: 321884402882
Seller: tellerrock 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Vin...mino-yellow-/321884402882?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh n btw, is the color listed correctly?  Thanks again. [emoji16]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks a lot BeenBurned!
> 
> I know I've just requested for 5 Dooney to b authenticated and I'm not supposed to or allowed more than 5 within 24 hours....but there's a bag which will end in less than 23 hours which I want to bid.  Would u pls consider helping me with this one as well for the day?  I'm in the process of collecting Vtg bags.  Thanks BB.
> 
> Item Name: Auth Vtg D&B porthole bag
> Item no: 321884402882
> Seller: tellerrock
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Vin...mino-yellow-/321884402882?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



I own a Porthole Clutch just like that and the color of mine is Wheat. I believe the one in the listing is Wheat, not Palomino. It's very hard to judge colors without seeing it in person, though. This picture (from http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html) shows the two colors side by side:


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks a lot BeenBurned!
> 
> I know I've just requested for 5 Dooney to b authenticated and I'm not supposed to or allowed more than 5 within 24 hours....but there's a bag which will end in less than 23 hours which I want to bid.  Would u pls consider helping me with this one as well for the day?  I'm in the process of collecting Vtg bags.  Thanks BB.
> 
> Item Name: Auth Vtg D&B porthole bag
> Item no: 321884402882
> Seller: tellerrock
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Vin...mino-yellow-/321884402882?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE





casseyelsie said:


> Oh n btw, is the color listed correctly?  Thanks again. [emoji16]





Catbird9 said:


> I own a Porthole Clutch just like that and the color of mine is Wheat. I believe the one in the listing is Wheat, not Palomino. It's very hard to judge colors without seeing it in person, though. This picture (from http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html) shows the two colors side by side:


I agree. It's authentic but it's not palomino unless the color is really off on  my monitor. Palomino is buttery yellow and I don't think there was even a  palomino when that bag was made.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> I own a Porthole Clutch just like that and the color of mine is Wheat. I believe the one in the listing is Wheat, not Palomino. It's very hard to judge colors without seeing it in person, though. This picture (from http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html) shows the two colors side by side:



Thanks Catbird.  Wow all the 4 yellow in the pic look so nice. I don't have any yellow Dooney yet. 



BeenBurned said:


> I agree. It's authentic but it's not palomino unless the color is really off on  my monitor. Palomino is buttery yellow and I don't think there was even a  palomino when that bag was made.




Thanks for the clarification, BeenBurned.  I'm still interested in the bag anyway.  [emoji16] Hopefully in future I will find my Palomino


----------



## tabathavm

Snagged this at a local Goodwill for 19.00. I've never seen the tag in that place before , So i was a little skeptical. But I bought it anyway. Soooo...is it real? What style is this called?


----------



## Catbird9

tabathavm said:


> Snagged this at a local Goodwill for 19.00. I've never seen the tag in that place before , So i was a little skeptical. But I bought it anyway. Soooo...is it real? What style is this called?



It looks good. What are the measurements? 

Compare this "Vintage Shopping Bag":

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/857-R176-vintage-shopping-sm-taupebt.htm


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B cutie?
From GW...
Approx. 6.5"w x 8"h x 5.75"d. Strap 9.75" to rings.
No. 6 Charm Bucket Bag, yes?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

tabathavm said:


> Snagged this at a local Goodwill for 19.00. I've never seen the tag in that place before , So i was a little skeptical. But I bought it anyway. Soooo...is it real? What style is this called?





Catbird9 said:


> It looks good. What are the measurements?
> 
> Compare this "Vintage Shopping Bag":
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/857-R176-vintage-shopping-sm-taupebt.htm


I agree. It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B cutie?
> From GW...
> Approx. 6.5"w x 8"h x 5.75"d. Strap 9.75" to rings.
> No. 6 Charm Bucket Bag, yes?
> Thanks in advance!


It's authentic.


----------



## basketnutt2001

Hello,

Can someone verify if this Dooney is authentic?  I am questioning it as the feet, and hardware are silver toned and I don't see the word Dooney anywhere on the exterior.  Also, the leather feels thin to me... what do you all think?  I have been an avid dooney shopper for years and have never seen this style bag before.

listing # 171957212586
wrenbird20

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171957212586?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I already purchased it but, am willing to ask for a refund if I find that it's not authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

basketnutt2001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone verify if this Dooney is authentic?  I am questioning it as the feet, and hardware are silver toned and I don't see the word Dooney anywhere on the exterior.  Also, the leather feels thin to me... what do you all think?  I have been an avid dooney shopper for years and have never seen this style bag before.
> 
> listing # 171957212586
> wrenbird20
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171957212586?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I already purchased it but, am willing to ask for a refund if I find that it's not authentic.


It's authentic. The Italian-made bags don't scream "Dooney" as some of the signature and other character and logo bags do. 

Have you already received it? Is there (possibly) a white sticker inside the zippered pocket with the style number? The stickers commonly fall off or are removed so the lack of the sticker isn't a red flag.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks, BeenBurned!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, could u pls help me with a few vtg Dooney?  Thanks so much! [emoji4]

Name: Vtg Dooney Coin purse 
Item No: 252113518375
Seller: pudgy1955 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...British-Tan-/252113518375?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE 

Name: Vtg Dooney black pebbled satchel bag 
Item no: 331676541922
Seller: station_85 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-BO...e-Bag-Purse-/331676541922?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Name: Vtg Dooney Shoulder bag 
Item no: 141797291266
Seller: claudesimone 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...Tan-And-RED-/141797291266?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Name: Vtg Dooney Double Zip Purse 
Item No: 121759103846
Seller: daisytea63 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...Handbag-Bag-/121759103846?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Name: Dooney Beige leather backpack 
Item no: 111795124004
Seller: jonit88 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-beige-leather-backpack-/111795124004?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Note: Is this considered Vtg? Because I've seen this bag in other color described as Vtg. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, could u pls help me with a few vtg Dooney?  Thanks so much! [emoji4]
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney Coin purse
> Item No: 252113518375
> Seller: pudgy1955
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...British-Tan-/252113518375?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney black pebbled satchel bag
> Item no: 331676541922
> Seller: station_85
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-BO...e-Bag-Purse-/331676541922?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney Shoulder bag
> Item no: 141797291266
> Seller: claudesimone
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...Tan-And-RED-/141797291266?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney Double Zip Purse
> Item No: 121759103846
> Seller: daisytea63
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...Handbag-Bag-/121759103846?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Name: Dooney Beige leather backpack
> Item no: 111795124004
> Seller: jonit88
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-beige-leather-backpack-/111795124004?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Note: Is this considered Vtg? Because I've seen this bag in other color described as Vtg.
> 
> Thanks!


All are authentic although more pictures of #5 should be shown to confirm.

Before doing business with seller #2, station_85, you might want to review her feedback to decide whether you want to buy from her:
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

#4 and #5 are not vintage. Vintage is considered to be 20+ years old and both items are newer than 10 years. 

Take "vintage" in listings with a grain of salt. Too many sellers use the term too freely if the bag wasn't made within the last 6 months!


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic although more pictures of #5 should be shown to confirm.
> 
> Before doing business with seller #2, station_85, you might want to review her feedback to decide whether you want to buy from her:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> 
> #4 and #5 are not vintage. Vintage is considered to be 20+ years old and both items are newer than 10 years.
> 
> Take "vintage" in listings with a grain of salt. Too many sellers use the term too freely if the bag wasn't made within the last 6 months!




Hi BeenBurned, thanks so much for the head up on seller #2.  I decided not to get after reading [emoji37]

Yeah #4 doesn't look like a vtg.  I will go ahead with #5 as I love the style, and I've already requested more pics from seller.  

Again, thanks a lot!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I need help to authenticate a few more vintage Dooney.  As always I truly appreciate your time helping.  

Name: Vtg Dooney wallet purse
Item no:131628187854
Seller: justjimini
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131628187854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: Vtg Dooney Leather shoulder bag
Item no: 381436256041?
Seller: ladyfisherman01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381436256041?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: Vtg Dooney AWL Drawstring Bag
Item no: 301756078306
Seller: tiffanyraeann
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301756078306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: Vtg Rare Dooney Zebra Nylon Satchel 
Item no: 262074490451
Seller: bags2flaunt365
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262074490451?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Note: I have doubt this is vtg? but like the print.  May I know which year was this bag?
*

Name: Vtg Dooney Bucket Bag
Item no: 201444527562
Seller: godspreset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201444527562?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

_Thanks to your help...I have managed to buy vtg dooney or won bidding for most bags I have requested so far.  *hopefully I will also win a few more that hasn't ended* _


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate a few more vintage Dooney.  As always I truly appreciate your time helping.
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney wallet purse
> Item no:131628187854
> Seller: justjimini
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131628187854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney Leather shoulder bag
> Item no: 381436256041?
> Seller: ladyfisherman01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381436256041?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney AWL Drawstring Bag
> Item no: 301756078306
> Seller: tiffanyraeann
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301756078306?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: Vtg Rare Dooney Zebra Nylon Satchel
> Item no: 262074490451
> Seller: bags2flaunt365
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262074490451?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Note: I have doubt this is vtg? but like the print.  May I know which year was this bag?
> *
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney Bucket Bag
> Item no: 201444527562
> Seller: godspreset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201444527562?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> _Thanks to your help...I have managed to buy vtg dooney or won bidding for most bags I have requested so far.  *hopefully I will also win a few more that hasn't ended* _



Please wait for Been Burned's  confirmation, but 1, 2, 3 and 5 look genuine to me. 

I can't comment on #4, I'm not familiar with that style or time period.

ETA: The strap on #1, the Small Kilty, is not the original strap for that style. The shoulder pad looks wrong too. The original strap is narrower and has a small adjustable brass buckle.


----------



## casseyelsie

Catbird9 said:


> Please wait for Been Burned's  confirmation, but 1, 2, 3 and 5 look genuine to me.
> 
> I can't comment on #4, I'm not familiar with that style or time period.
> 
> ETA: The strap on #1, the Small Kilty, is not the original strap for that style. The shoulder pad looks wrong too. The original strap is narrower and has a small adjustable brass buckle.


Thanks a lot Catbird!  Argh...That doesn't sound good at all.  Luckily I saved a few Kilty on my watch list.  What about strap n shoulder pad for these 2 Kilty?  The shoulder pad thingy looks the same to untrained eyes like me.  They just look like the 1st bag I posted above. 

Name: Vtg Dooney Black & Tan Crossbody (no fob tag) 
Item No: 221889278697
Seller: cookiecorycupcake
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221889278697?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Note: this one does have brass buckle n adjustable strap. 

Name: Vtg Dooney WHITE Crossbody bag
Item No: 221900488232
Seller: laststopdore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221900488232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: Vtg Dooney AWL Kilty Leather - Bone Set Satchel 
Item No: 311459452808
Seller: rhinestonequeen 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311459452808?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Note: photos doesn't shop shoulder pad at all.  Already request from seller

Hopefully 1 of these 3 is authentic bag with original strap and shoulder pad.  Thanks so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Please wait for Been Burned's  confirmation, but 1, 2, 3 and 5 look genuine to me.
> 
> I can't comment on #4, I'm not familiar with that style or time period.
> 
> ETA: The strap on #1, the Small Kilty, is not the original strap for that style. The shoulder pad looks wrong too. The original strap is narrower and has a small adjustable brass buckle.


All are authentic but #4 isn't even close to being vintage. I'm not sure exactly how young it is but while I know it's less than 10 years old, it might even only be closer to 5-ish. (Vintage is considered to be 20+ years old.)


----------



## KatsBags

BeenBurned said:


> Take "vintage" in listings with a grain of salt. Too many sellers use the term too freely *if the bag wasn't made within the last 6 month*s!



That is so true!

I laughed a bit when I read this


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks a lot Catbird!  Argh...That doesn't sound good at all.  Luckily I saved a few Kilty on my watch list.  What about strap n shoulder pad for these 2 Kilty?  The shoulder pad thingy looks the same to untrained eyes like me.  They just look like the 1st bag I posted above.
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney Black & Tan Crossbody (no fob tag)
> Item No: 221889278697
> Seller: cookiecorycupcake
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221889278697?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Note: this one does have brass buckle n adjustable strap.
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney WHITE Crossbody bag
> Item No: 221900488232
> Seller: laststopdore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221900488232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney AWL Kilty Leather - Bone Set Satchel
> Item No: 311459452808
> Seller: rhinestonequeen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311459452808?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Note: photos doesn't shop shoulder pad at all.  Already request from seller
> 
> Hopefully 1 of these 3 is authentic bag with original strap and shoulder pad.  Thanks so much.




Hi BeenBurned!  By the way....the kilty I posted on first time request doesn't come with original strap n shoulder pad so I posted up a few more kilty.  But seller for #3 said shoulder pad is missing so pls ignore the last Kilty request.  Which of the above #1 n #2 has original strap?  Thanks a lot


----------



## BeenBurned

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks a lot Catbird!  Argh...That doesn't sound good at all.  Luckily I saved a few Kilty on my watch list.  What about strap n shoulder pad for these 2 Kilty?  The shoulder pad thingy looks the same to untrained eyes like me.  They just look like the 1st bag I posted above.
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney Black & Tan Crossbody (no fob tag)
> Item No: 221889278697
> Seller: cookiecorycupcake
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221889278697?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Note: this one does have brass buckle n adjustable strap.
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney WHITE Crossbody bag
> Item No: 221900488232
> Seller: laststopdore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221900488232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: Vtg Dooney AWL Kilty Leather - Bone Set Satchel
> Item No: 311459452808
> Seller: rhinestonequeen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311459452808?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Note: photos doesn't shop shoulder pad at all.  Already request from seller
> 
> Hopefully 1 of these 3 is authentic bag with original strap and shoulder pad.  Thanks so much.


All the bags are authentic and the straps and pads in 1 and 2 are original.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeenBurned said:


> All the bags are authentic and the straps and pads in 1 and 2 are original.




Thanks BeenBurned!  #1 bought [emoji16]


----------



## Catbird9

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks BeenBurned!  #1 bought [emoji16]



Sweet! Kiltys are so cute and practical. Your cell phone will easily fit in there!


----------



## thecollector629

Please let me know if this  suede bag is an authentic Dooney & Bourke?
It has no tags inside at all, just the zipper pulls are stamped "Dooney  Bourke" and the zippered case says "dooney & bourke  italy"
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Please let me know if this  suede bag is an authentic Dooney & Bourke?
> It has no tags inside at all, just the zipper pulls are stamped "Dooney  Bourke" and the zippered case says "dooney & bourke  italy"
> Thank you!


I don't see anything that indicates that it's not authentic. Dooney's Italian-made pieces are generally more subdued as far as "screaming" brand name. 

Are you sure there isn't a serial number tag, perhaps hidden under the bottom end of the zipper?


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that indicates that it's not authentic. Dooney's Italian-made pieces are generally more subdued as far as "screaming" brand name.
> 
> Are you sure there isn't a serial number tag, perhaps hidden under the bottom end of the zipper?


No tags, I turned it inside out.
The suede is super soft and leather quality is great too.
It would be strange for a counterfeiter to make the bag so
"unnoticeable" as a designer bag...lol.
Are you familiar with the style?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> No tags, I turned it inside out.
> The suede is super soft and leather quality is great too.
> It would be strange for a counterfeiter to make the bag so
> "unnoticeable" as a designer bag...lol.
> Are you familiar with the style?


No, I'm not familiar with the specific style but I have seen similarly detailed straps before. when you know a brand, you can generally tell from the details whether it's authentic. I am very comfortable deeming both pieces as genuine but other opinions are welcome.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> No, I'm not familiar with the specific style but I have seen similarly detailed straps before. when you know a brand, you can generally tell from the details whether it's authentic. I am very comfortable deeming both pieces as genuine but other opinions are welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## BlondieToHell

tabathavm said:


> Snagged this at a local Goodwill for 19.00. I've never seen the tag in that place before , So i was a little skeptical. But I bought it anyway. Soooo...is it real? What style is this called?



I have this one in brown and snagged it at a salvation army for $3.50!  It's a great vintage piece and I love the weight of it


----------



## Catbird9

BlondieToHell said:


> I have this one in brown and snagged it at a salvation army for $3.50!  It's a great vintage piece and I love the weight of it



$3.50!!! Now that IS an awesome deal!


----------



## BeenBurned

BlondieToHell said:


> I have this one in brown and snagged it at a salvation army for $3.50!  It's a great vintage piece and I love the weight of it


I saw one of that style last week at Savers. Although slightly more ($15), I found it too heavy. It weighed a lot empty so I knew that once I put stuff in, I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## mellopan

Item: Dooney and Bourke pebbled leather satchel black brown flap over shoulder bag
Listing number: 131632481505
Seller: 1949 treasures
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131632481505&alt=web
Comments: I felt like this is such an obvious fake until I saw a pretty legit looking tag sans the made in USA wording, and seller describes it as 100% authentic. Am I wrong? So many things don't look right, the stitching color is off, the hardware is off, the lined pocket, even the lack of made in USA, I thought all AWL bags were made in USA...


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke pebbled leather satchel black brown flap over shoulder bag
> Listing number: 131632481505
> Seller: 1949 treasures
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131632481505&alt=web
> Comments: I felt like this is such an obvious fake until I saw a pretty legit looking tag sans the made in USA wording, and seller describes it as 100% authentic. Am I wrong? So many things don't look right, the stitching color is off, the hardware is off, the lined pocket, even the lack of made in USA, I thought all AWL bags were made in USA...



Starting in the late 1990s, they made some AWL  bags overseas (Costa Rica, Mexico, Italy) so the tags don't have Made in USA on them. 

The bag is a genuine Vintage Carrier.


----------



## mellopan

Catbird9 said:


> Starting in the late 1990s, they made some AWL  bags overseas (Costa Rica, Mexico, Italy) so the tags don't have Made in USA on them.
> 
> The bag is a genuine Vintage Carrier.


Thank you! I never knew they had lined AWL bags! And I think I'm just used to seeing really old bags so all the color looks different when it's new haha. 

By new I mean.. In great condition


----------



## Catbird9

mellopan said:


> Thank you! I never knew they had lined AWL bags! And I think I'm just used to seeing really old bags so all the color looks different when it's new haha.
> 
> By new I mean.. In great condition



That one is in really nice condition!

The lining you're seeing is actually the back side of the interior zip pocket that they've pulled out and folded back.


----------



## mellopan

Catbird9 said:


> That one is in really nice condition!
> 
> The lining you're seeing is actually the back side of the interior zip pocket that they've pulled out and folded back.



Oh my bad, that's actually what I meant  I thought the pocket would be completely made of leather, somehow I just call everything inside the bag lining


----------



## BlondieToHell

Catbird9 said:


> $3.50!!! Now that IS an awesome deal!



Thanks!  Technically, once I got her home I found a dime and a nickel inside so it was even cheaper lol. 

So far I've gotten 3 authentic Dooneys at thrift stores all for $3 and change


----------



## BeenBurned

mellopan said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke pebbled leather satchel black brown flap over shoulder bag
> Listing number: 131632481505
> Seller: 1949 treasures
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131632481505&alt=web
> Comments: I felt like this is such an obvious fake until I saw a pretty legit looking tag sans the made in USA wording, and seller describes it as 100% authentic. Am I wrong? So many things don't look right, the stitching color is off, the hardware is off, the lined pocket, even the lack of made in USA, I thought all AWL bags were made in USA...





Catbird9 said:


> Starting in the late 1990s, they made some AWL  bags overseas (Costa Rica, Mexico, Italy) so the tags don't have Made in USA on them.
> 
> The bag is a genuine Vintage Carrier.


I agree.


----------



## BeenBurned

BlondieToHell said:


> Thanks!  Technically, once I got her home I found a dime and a nickel inside so it was even cheaper lol.
> 
> So far I've gotten 3 authentic Dooneys at thrift stores all for $3 and change


I've found more treasures on the regular racks (where they put fakes) than behind the counters with the expensive ones. Those are usually fake!


----------



## BlondieToHell

BeenBurned said:


> I've found more treasures on the regular racks (where they put fakes) than behind the counters with the expensive ones. Those are usually fake!



Me too!!!  That's my secret lol.


----------



## NewDooneyGirl

Does anyone know if this is an authentic Dooney? I looks it to me...but I'm new to this whole thing!

Item: Mini Red Tassle
Listing number: ?
Seller: shell0241
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331687748585?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - I have this AWL satchel, does anyone know what style it actually is? It does not seem to fit any of the styles I know but is like a mixture?
The tag was cut out but the remnants are there.
It measures 12.5" x 8.5" x 4". Strap drop is 6.5"
Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I have this AWL satchel, does anyone know what style it actually is? It does not seem to fit any of the styles I know but is like a mixture?
> The tag was cut out but the remnants are there.
> It measures 12.5" x 8.5" x 4". Strap drop is 6.5"
> Thank you!



It's a Vintage Shoulder Satchel, seen here:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/865-B721-vintage-shoulder-navycedar.htm


----------



## thecollector629

Catbird9 said:


> It's a Vintage Shoulder Satchel, seen here:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/865-B721-vintage-shoulder-navycedar.htm


Thanks so much!
I even looked on Horsekeeping and did not find any of them.


----------



## BeenBurned

NewDooneyGirl said:


> Does anyone know if this is an authentic Dooney? I looks it to me...but I'm new to this whole thing!
> 
> Item: Mini Red Tassle
> Listing number: ?
> Seller: shell0241
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331687748585?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


So far, it looks okay but ideally, the seller should have shown both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I have this AWL satchel, does anyone know what style it actually is? It does not seem to fit any of the styles I know but is like a mixture?
> The tag was cut out but the remnants are there.
> It measures 12.5" x 8.5" x 4". Strap drop is 6.5"
> Thank you!





Catbird9 said:


> It's a Vintage Shoulder Satchel, seen here:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/865-B721-vintage-shoulder-navycedar.htm





thecollector629 said:


> Thanks so much!
> I even looked on Horsekeeping and did not find any of them.


It looks like it's missing the long shoulder strap.


----------



## NewDooneyGirl

BeenBurned said:


> So far, it looks okay but ideally, the seller should have shown both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.



That's kind of what I was thinking. I'll think on this one some more.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like it's missing the long shoulder strap.


Yes, but I do have a Dooney strap I can use with it, it's just  a bit darker than the trim on the bag cuz it's more used. 
THANkS!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
From GW...
Approx. 12.5"w x 8.5"h x 4"d. Handles 9" to rings...missing shoulder strap 
AWL Shoulder Satchel S102, yes? Any idea how old?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
> From GW...
> Approx. 12.5"w x 8.5"h x 4"d. Handles 9" to rings...missing shoulder strap
> AWL Shoulder Satchel S102, yes? Any idea how old?
> Thanks in advance!


It's authentic and old, probably around 30 since it has the old DB zipper pull.


----------



## JOODLZ

add





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and old, probably around 30 since it has the old DB zipper pull.



Thanks, BeenBurned! Pretty cool for $5 I thought...needs a good scrub, and I'll be watching for a shoulder strap, or use one from another bag.

Gosh, I didn't even notice the zipper pulls...LOL!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B bag?
> From GW...
> Approx. 12.5"w x 8.5"h x 4"d. Handles 9" to rings...missing shoulder strap
> AWL Shoulder Satchel S102, yes? Any idea how old?
> Thanks in advance!





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and old, probably around 30 since it has the old DB zipper pull.





JOODLZ said:


> add
> 
> Thanks, BeenBurned! Pretty cool for $5 I thought...needs a good scrub, and I'll be watching for a shoulder strap, or use one from another bag.
> 
> Gosh, I didn't even notice the zipper pulls...LOL!


You're welcome.

I just noticed that the fob is the duck fob. I don't know whether it's original to the bag since the DB fob came earlier. I don't know whether they mixed logos. Perhaps someone else might know.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I just noticed that the fob is the duck fob. I don't know whether it's original to the bag since the DB fob came earlier. I don't know whether they mixed logos. Perhaps someone else might know.



A Shoulder Satchel with a sewn-in red white and blue label like this one has could have had either a DB brass fob (1986-1987) or the duck fob (1988 onward).

I've never seen a DB zipper pull like that!

Nice find JOODLZ!


----------



## Annapyr

Would some please authenticate this for me? TIA!

Item: dooney florentine small /med mail bag
Listing: 262116629122
Seller: 2010redpt
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262116629122?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

Annapyr said:


> Would some please authenticate this for me? TIA!
> 
> Item: dooney florentine small /med mail bag
> Listing: 262116629122
> Seller: 2010redpt
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262116629122?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


authentic.


----------



## pierucci7

I'm trying to find out if this purse is Authentic or not. (I know nothing about purses) 
The tag doesn't say made in the US. Also, the zipper says YKK. 
Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

pierucci7 said:


> I'm trying to find out if this purse is Authentic or not. (I know nothing about purses)
> The tag doesn't say made in the US. Also, the zipper says YKK.
> Thank you!


So far, I don't see any problems. Please post a picture of the inside as well as both sides of the red, white and blue tag so I can confirm.

Note that zipper brand has absolutely NO bearing on authetnicity. Dooney (and other brands) use several different brands of zippers and most fakes have zippers with YKK markings (authentic and fake YKK zippers) because the counterfeiters read the inaccurate guides on the internet.


----------



## pierucci7

thank you for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

pierucci7 said:


> View attachment 3176730
> View attachment 3176731
> View attachment 3176732
> 
> 
> thank you for your help!


It's authentic. The "A" at the beginning of the serial number is one of the US codes.


----------



## pierucci7

Sweet. Thank you so much for your help! Like I said, I'm quite clueless when it comes to purses. Haha. Thank you again!


----------



## Kristy A Jameso

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kristy A Jameso said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?


It's an authentic suede tassel tote. 

I have no clue about cleaning suede but there are some really good rehabbers on the Coach rehab and rescue thread. They work wonders and can advise you.


----------



## mellopan

Item name: not sure
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55f0eca2620ff7ca81001e21

I'm just curious and want to know for the sake of becoming more knowledgeable of the brand. So the seller claims this bag is pre-tag, which means it would have been from 1981-1982 and would have had a stamped DB logo in lieu of a tag, right? But there wasn't one. So what to make of this claim?? It also has a duck fob which makes me think it's not that old... Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mellopan said:


> Item name: not sure
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55f0eca2620ff7ca81001e21
> 
> I'm just curious and want to know for the sake of becoming more knowledgeable of the brand. So the seller claims this bag is pre-tag, which means it would have been from 1981-1982 and would have had a stamped DB logo in lieu of a tag, right? But there wasn't one. So what to make of this claim?? It also has a duck fob which makes me think it's not that old... Thanks in advance!!


The bag is authentic. It's possible that the original fob was lost and replaced with a duck. Or another possibility is that the tag might have cut out if sold at an outlet. Sometimes there are strings hanging from where the tag was, sometimes the tag is just snipped but other times, they did a pretty good job of removing them.


----------



## mellopan

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic. It's possible that the original fob was lost and replaced with a duck. Or another possibility is that the tag might have cut out if sold at an outlet. Sometimes there are strings hanging from where the tag was, sometimes the tag is just snipped but other times, they did a pretty good job of removing them.



Thanks, that's what I was starting to think too. It's not actually pre-tag but DID have a tag that's just no longer there. I don't believe an actual pre-tag bag will sell for $22 honestly, it must be worth much more since it's so rare!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

dooney

262132690785

originalurbanjunk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...690785?hash=item3d08536f61:g:4xwAAOSwo6lWHSEJ

huh.   wonder if somebody used a belt for strap and added conchos, or was this a thing?


----------



## BeenBurned

lonesomeoctober said:


> dooney
> 
> 262132690785
> 
> originalurbanjunk
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...690785?hash=item3d08536f61:g:4xwAAOSwo6lWHSEJ
> 
> huh.   wonder if somebody used a belt for strap and added conchos, or was this a thing?


That is the fugliest customization I've ever seen, worse even than some of the custom-painted floral Coaches. 

The bag is authentic but IMO, it's not worth anywhere near what she's asking. And the undisclosed custom touches are a SNAD waiting to happen.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

BeenBurned said:


> That is the fugliest customization I've ever seen, worse even than some of the custom-painted floral Coaches.
> 
> The bag is authentic but IMO, it's not worth anywhere near what she's asking. And the undisclosed custom touches are a SNAD waiting to happen.



LOL  bb.....love it.  just what i was thinking!  ( with apologies to all genuine sterling  conchos everywhere...)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BB, would love your opinion on authenticity.  Thank you.

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m504058053/


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> BB, would love your opinion on authenticity.  Thank you.
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m504058053/


I think it's okay but those pictures gave me a headache and I'd like to see the serial number side of the tag.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I KNOW RIGHT?  Lol shot underwater?  Or WHAT?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I asked her for shot of back of tag.  No response yet.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

May I get your opinion on this drawstring?  I didn't not understand why the duck patch is on the back.  Thank you kindly. &#55356;&#57152;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181925679689?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> May I get your opinion on this drawstring?  I didn't not understand why the duck patch is on the back.  Thank you kindly. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181925679689?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It was an early style. Here's another one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...529289?hash=item46442d4949:g:AsUAAOSw7hRWO7jU


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> It was an early style. Here's another one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...529289?hash=item46442d4949:g:AsUAAOSw7hRWO7jU



Thank you, Catbird!  I did not know that!  See?  Learn something new every day!&#128139;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> It was an early style. Here's another one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...529289?hash=item46442d4949:g:AsUAAOSw7hRWO7jU



See how the straps are configured differently on those two drawstrings?  The green has the buckle on straps and the black has the "double up" style.  Wonder which came first.


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> See how the straps are configured differently on those two drawstrings?  The green has the buckle on straps and the black has the "double up" style.  Wonder which came first.



I don't know which came first, but I have a feeling the buckle-on style, on the green bag, is older. The double strap (can't see but it might be padded) is an improvement (IMHO).

Did you buy the green one? I'm curious if there's a red white and blue tag in it.


----------



## sagg99

I'm not so sure about this bag, rather plain looking

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Aut...3e599b8&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=252130519327
* 							Seller information*

 messylisa23          	            (647 	                    )

thanks


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Aut...3e599b8&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=252130519327


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> I'm not so sure about this bag, rather plain looking
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Authentic-Dooney-Bourke-Rare-Brown-Leather-Trim-Small-Handbag/301788599256?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D445d6b114e79432cbb862ada73e599b8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D252130519327
> *                             Seller information*
> 
> messylisa23                          (647                         )
> 
> thanks



It's from the Donegal line, but I don't know the style name. Tweed fabric with Donegal crest. Dooney & Bourke zipper pull. Red White and Blue label. Made outside the U.S.A., probably China.

ETA: Serial number starting with A supposedly indicates Made in U.S.A., but label does not say Made in U.S.A. I think it was assembled somewhere else.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I don't know which came first, but I have a feeling the buckle-on style, on the green bag, is older. The double strap (can't see but it might be padded) is an improvement (IMHO).
> 
> Did you buy the green one? I'm curious if there's a red white and blue tag in it.



I did win that auction for her.  I would be surprised if she has a tag but I will let you know.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

May I get your opinion on this one, please?:

https://poshmark.com/listing/LN-VINTAGE-DOONEY-AND-BOURNE-DRS-BAG-PURSE-5648c3405c12f84db0001824


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> May I get your opinion on this one, please?:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/LN-VINTAGE-DOONEY-AND-BOURNE-DRS-BAG-PURSE-5648c3405c12f84db0001824



Looks OK to me. It's a Gladstone, probably the larger version.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> May I get your opinion on this one, please?:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/LN-VINTAGE-DOONEY-AND-BOURNE-DRS-BAG-PURSE-5648c3405c12f84db0001824





Catbird9 said:


> Looks OK to me. It's a Gladstone, probably the larger version.


I agree that it's authentic.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you kindly, ladies!


----------



## sagg99

I was wondering if anyone has ever encountered this before?  I have what I believe is an authentic Dooney R211 Buckle Zip Top.  The only thing is, it has 2 Dooney & Bourke tags both are sewn into the seams of the bag at opposite sides.  The serial numbers are A9 915002 and A9 915004


----------



## sagg99

It also came with an extra fob

  and coin purse


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever encountered this before?  I have what I believe is an authentic Dooney R211 Buckle Zip Top.  The only thing is, it has 2 Dooney & Bourke tags both are sewn into the seams of the bag at opposite sides.  The serial numbers are A9 915002 and A9 915004
> View attachment 3194833
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194834
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194835
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194836





sagg99 said:


> It also came with an extra fob
> 
> and coin purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194843
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194844
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194850


It's authentic and I think it's a mistake made in the factory, confirmed by the almost sequential serial numbers. 

I think someone on the assembly line added the second tag not noticing that the first was already there.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I think it's a mistake made in the factory, confirmed by the almost sequential serial numbers.
> 
> I think someone on the assembly line added the second tag not noticing that the first was already there.


Thanks


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Any thoughts on this one?  I'm ready to call fraud on this but I want to make CERTAIN-no catalog has this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262148902728?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

This is awesome.  Kinda like a postage stamp with an up side down Elvis! &#55357;&#56460;&#55356;&#57152;


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Any thoughts on this one?  I'm ready to call fraud on this but I want to make CERTAIN-no catalog has this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262148902728?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Fake.


----------



## sagg99

I believe this is fake, anyone else agree? The brass feet, and brass attachments for the straps appear to be the wrong kind.  The stitching on the bottom is buckled, and sloppy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1985-Vtg-DO...433103?hash=item4af43104cf:g:sNMAAOSwT4lWTMza
seller  christianchickgloria
item # 
321924433103
Gladstone Shopper


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I believe this is fake, anyone else agree? The brass feet, and brass attachments for the straps appear to be the wrong kind.  The stitching on the bottom is buckled, and sloppy.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1985-Vtg-DO...433103?hash=item4af43104cf:g:sNMAAOSwT4lWTMza
> seller  christianchickgloria
> item #
> 321924433103
> Gladstone Shopper


Fake.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Fake.



Thank you, BB. &#128578;


----------



## Catbird9

Item:Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Large Leather Messenger Shoulder Bag Set
Listing: 201472871015 
Seller: bags007954
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...871015?hash=item2ee8b80a67:g:az8AAOSwv-NWVGW7

Comment: Wondering about the coin purse and key fob. The bag I know is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Item:Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Large Leather Messenger Shoulder Bag Set
> Listing: 201472871015
> Seller: bags007954
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...871015?hash=item2ee8b80a67:g:az8AAOSwv-NWVGW7
> 
> Comment: Wondering about the coin purse and key fob. The bag I know is fake.


The coin purse and keychain look good but the listing is reportable because one item in the lot is fake.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> The coin purse and keychain look good but the listing is reportable because one item in the lot is fake.



Thank you!


----------



## holder310

Hi,  I bought this on Tradesy and just received it. I have a question about its authenticity.

Item:  Dooney Florentine Medium,  T'moro Brown

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney-and-bourke-florentine-leather-satchel-t-moro-brown-9026383/

Item :  9026383

Thank you for any help.


----------



## BeenBurned

holder310 said:


> Hi,  I bought this on Tradesy and just received it. I have a question about its authenticity.
> 
> Item:  Dooney Florentine Medium,  T'moro Brown
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney-and-bourke-florentine-leather-satchel-t-moro-brown-9026383/
> 
> Item :  9026383
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Is there a problem that makes you question it? I'm sure the bag is authentic although I'd like to see the serial number on the back of the red, whtie and blue tag to be sure. I don't see any red flags.


----------



## holder310

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a problem that makes you question it? I'm sure the bag is authentic although I'd like to see the serial number on the back of the red, whtie and blue tag to be sure. I don't see any red flags.



I've never seen such bright yellow stitching.  Also, the key keeper is real leather.  I've only seen the key keeper as those cheap nylon ribbons.  The registration card is also different than any I've seen.  It appears smaller print and smaller in size.    I'll post a picture of the serial number and registration card.  Thank you so much~~~!!


----------



## holder310

Here are some pics for the Tradesy purchase I made. Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

holder310 said:


> Hi,  I bought this on Tradesy and just received it. I have a question about its authenticity.
> 
> Item:  Dooney Florentine Medium,  T'moro Brown
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney-and-bourke-florentine-leather-satchel-t-moro-brown-9026383/
> 
> Item :  9026383
> 
> Thank you for any help.





BeenBurned said:


> Is there a problem that makes you question it? I'm sure the bag is authentic although I'd like to see the serial number on the back of the red, whtie and blue tag to be sure. I don't see any red flags.





holder310 said:


> I've never seen such bright yellow stitching.  Also, the key keeper is real leather.  I've only seen the key keeper as those cheap nylon ribbons.  The registration card is also different than any I've seen.  It appears smaller print and smaller in size.    I'll post a picture of the serial number and registration card.  Thank you so much~~~!!





holder310 said:


> Here are some pics for the Tradesy purchase I made. Thank you for any assistance.


Thank you for the additional pictures. They do confirm an authentic Dooney.

Regarding your concerns: 
1. Bright yellow thread is a red flag on vintage items but not on newer styles
2. I'm not sure I've ever seen ribbon key straps on Dooneys. The leather key keeper is correct.
3. The lining, serial number tag and font stamping are correct.
4. Although registration cards aren't always included (since "registration" is done online - if at all) but your card is correct. Companies change and revise paperwork over the years.


----------



## holder310

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you for the additional pictures. They do confirm an authentic Dooney.
> 
> Regarding your concerns:
> 1. Bright yellow thread is a red flag on vintage items but not on newer styles
> 2. I'm not sure I've ever seen ribbon key straps on Dooneys. The leather key keeper is correct.
> 3. The lining, serial number tag and font stamping are correct.
> 4. Although registration cards aren't always included (since "registration" is done online - if at all) but your card is correct. Companies change and revise paperwork over the years.


Thank you so much!  I feel much better!  It is a Christmas present for my daughter and I wanted to be sure before I wrapped it. Have a great day!!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Interesting about the leash in the Doonies.  I know what she means.  The leash from a Flo satchel and from a AWL2 letter carrier.  Seems strange they couldn't spring for a leather leash in a $400 purse!:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

holder310 said:


> Thank you so much!  I feel much better!  It is a Christmas present for my daughter and I wanted to be sure before I wrapped it. Have a great day!!!



Any daughter would be delighted to receive such a beautiful gift!


----------



## oldbaglover

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Interesting about the leash in the Doonies.  I know what she means.  The leash from a Flo satchel and from a AWL2 letter carrier.  Seems strange they couldn't spring for a leather leash in a $400 purse!:



Ribbon is cheaper than leather IMO.  Just another way to save them $.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
From GW for $1...I think I've redeemed myself after buying the fake version of this bag in March, 2014 
Approx. 11"w x 7"h x 3.5"d. Strap 21.5" to rings.
AWL Large Equestrian Shoulder Bag, yes?
Thanks in advance, as always!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> From GW for $1...I think I've redeemed myself after buying the fake version of this bag in March, 2014
> Approx. 11"w x 7"h x 3.5"d. Strap 21.5" to rings.
> AWL Large Equestrian Shoulder Bag, yes?
> Thanks in advance, as always!


It's fine.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.



YAY...thanks, BeenBurned!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello Dooney fans! For the more recent bags, does the registration card numbers match the tags inside each bag? I don't think so...but I was asked this question and I didn't know the answer.


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello Dooney fans! For the more recent bags, does the registration card numbers match the tags inside each bag? I don't think so...but I was asked this question and I didn't know the answer.


The numbers on the card start out as matching the numbers on the white sticky label inside the bag. (The numbers on the card have never matched the serial number.) But sometimes, cards get switched around and/or those white sticky labels fall off so they either may not match or there may not be a label to match it to.


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> The numbers on the card start out as matching the numbers on the white sticky label inside the bag. (The numbers on the card have never matched the serial number.) But sometimes, cards get switched around and/or those white sticky labels fall off so they either may not match or there may not be a label to match it to.




Thanks!!! I thought that might be the case! Thank you!


----------



## oldbaglover

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> From GW for $1...I think I've redeemed myself after buying the fake version of this bag in March, 2014
> Approx. 11"w x 7"h x 3.5"d. Strap 21.5" to rings.
> AWL Large Equestrian Shoulder Bag, yes?
> Thanks in advance, as always!





JOODLZ said:


> YAY...thanks, BeenBurned!



What a great find for $1.  I own one in navy and one in black and yours appears to be in better condition than mine!


----------



## JOODLZ

oldbaglover said:


> What a great find for $1.  I own one in navy and one in black and yours appears to be in better condition than mine!



Aaww thanks! Actually there are some scratches on the back near the top and some color transfer on both the front & back. Not real noticeable, but for a buck, I'm good


----------



## oldbaglover

JOODLZ said:


> Aaww thanks! Actually there are some scratches on the back near the top and some color transfer on both the front & back. Not real noticeable, but for a buck, I'm good


my navy bag was a dirty mess when I got it for 50 cents.  I dunked it and the inside came clean. the outside had scuffs and some white paint streaks on it. I had to use craft paint to cover and it did a fairly good job. I had to borrow a strap from another bag as the original strap was cut down and ragged.  Good luck with yours if you rehab it.


----------



## BeenBurned

There's an interesting authentication discussion on Ebay's fashion board. 

*TRY YOUR HAND AT AUTHENTICATING IT BEFORE SCROLLING DOWN!*

http://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashion/Real-or-fake-Dooney-amp-Bourke/m-p/24862175#U24862175


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

oldbaglover said:


> my navy bag was a dirty mess when I got it for 50 cents.  I dunked it and the inside came clean. the outside had scuffs and some white paint streaks on it. I had to use craft paint to cover and it did a fairly good job. I had to borrow a strap from another bag as the original strap was cut down and ragged.  Good luck with yours if you rehab it.



I've often wondered if you could dunk AWL. Good to know it can be done! Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> There's an interesting authentication discussion on Ebay's fashion board.
> 
> *TRY YOUR HAND AT AUTHENTICATING IT BEFORE SCROLLING DOWN!*
> 
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashion/Real-or-fake-Dooney-amp-Bourke/m-p/24862175#U24862175



Very instructive, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Very instructive, thanks!


Scary, huh?


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Scary, huh?



Yes, it was!


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> There's an interesting authentication discussion on Ebay's fashion board.
> 
> *TRY YOUR HAND AT AUTHENTICATING IT BEFORE SCROLLING DOWN!*
> 
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashion/Real-or-fake-Dooney-amp-Bourke/m-p/24862175#U24862175


Wow, very informative thanks


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I enjoyed that!  I banged that fake as hard as I could.  

Thanks to this fraudulent website...which I never thought would help me in any way, shape, or fashion:  

http://www.bagshangar.com/handbags/...KU%3D103%26srcrot%3D0%26rvr_id%3D943707088747


----------



## fancypantsmom

Authenticators please help authenticating this Dooney. I have no reason to think it is fake, but would appreciate your  expert opinion. Not for sale on a site, see photos below. 

Dooney and Bourke Bag R718 (Zip Top Tote is what I saw Horsekeeping.com  call it.)

Thanks for your expert opinion!


----------



## BeenBurned

fancypantsmom said:


> Authenticators please help authenticating this Dooney. I have no reason to think it is fake, but would appreciate your  expert opinion. Not for sale on a site, see photos below.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Bag R718 (Zip Top Tote is what I saw Horsekeeping.com  call it.)
> 
> Thanks for your expert opinion!


It's authentic.


----------



## fancypantsmom

Thanks so much!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

fancypantsmom said:


> Thanks so much!



I think I may speak for all of us ladies, @fancypants, that the gal that runs horsekeeping does not sell fakes.


----------



## JOODLZ

oldbaglover said:


> my navy bag was a dirty mess when I got it for 50 cents.  I dunked it and the inside came clean. the outside had scuffs and some white paint streaks on it. I had to use craft paint to cover and it did a fairly good job. I had to borrow a strap from another bag as the original strap was cut down and ragged.  Good luck with yours if you rehab it.



Thanks for this info...I've dunked literally hundreds of Coach bags, but never a Dooney AWL...and I've got several that need it bad  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Catbird9

Please authenticate:
Item: VTG DOONEY & BOURKE Rouge Red AWL Crossbody USA Green Label
Listing: 181959155295
Seller: passion4finds
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...155295?hash=item2a5d9c5e5f:g:LBUAAOSwp5JWa5Bv
Comment: a rare bird! She looks authentic to me but I just wanted confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item: VTG DOONEY & BOURKE Rouge Red AWL Crossbody USA Green Label
> Listing: 181959155295
> Seller: passion4finds
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-DOONEY-...155295?hash=item2a5d9c5e5f:g:LBUAAOSwp5JWa5Bv
> Comment: a rare bird! She looks authentic to me but I just wanted confirmation. Thanks!


I've never seen it before but there's nothing indicating that it's not authentic! Nice find.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen it before but there's nothing indicating that it's not authentic! Nice find.



Thank you!


----------



## sagg99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I enjoyed that!  I banged that fake as hard as I could.
> 
> Thanks to this fraudulent website...which I never thought would help me in any way, shape, or fashion:
> 
> http://www.bagshangar.com/handbags/dooney-bourke?ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F13%252F0%252F19%252FDealFrame%252FDealFrame.cmp%253Fbm%253D85%2526BEFID%253D96668%2526aon%253D%25255E%2526MerchantID%253D519066%2526crawler_id%253D519066%2526dealId%253DfGQrMk8vpTGiQh3AvuQkBw%25253D%25253D%2526url%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.bagshangar.com%25252Fhandbags%25252Fdooney-bourke%2526linkin_id%253D8079359%2526Issdt%253D151204114057%2526searchID%253Dp1.0024498c7c544c688fcd%2526DealName%253DDooney%252B%252526%252BBourke%252BHandbags%252BCollection%252BTop%252BQuality%252BMaterial%252BDooney%252B%252526%252BBourke%252BPurses%252BBags%2526dlprc%253D9.9%2526AR%253D5%2526NG%253D6%2526NDP%253D7%2526PN%253D1%2526ST%253D7%2526FPT%253DDSP%2526NDS%253D%2526NMS%253D%2526MRS%253D%2526PD%253D%2526brnId%253D14623%2526IsFtr%253D0%2526IsSmart%253D0%2526op%253D406491%2526CM%253D%2526RR%253D5%2526IsLps%253D0%2526code%253D%2526acode%253D90%2526category%253D%2526HasLink%253D%2526ND%253D%2526MN%253D%2526GR%253D%2526lnkId%253D%2526SKU%253D103%2526srcrot%253D0%2526rvr_id%253D943707088747


Interesting here's the owner of that site
http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/bagshangar.com
and pictures of the location http://www.yellowpages.com/miami-fl/mip/jet-pack-corporation-1907515/gallery
def. not Dooney & Bourke, or any other high end bag


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Interesting here's the owner of that site
> http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/bagshangar.com
> and pictures of the location http://www.yellowpages.com/miami-fl/mip/jet-pack-corporation-1907515/gallery
> def. not Dooney & Bourke, or any other high end bag


Here's the whois lookup for site ownership. The website was just started in September.
http://www.whois.com/whois/bagshangar.com


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I reported that crook to Dooney.  I feel certain some of you guys did, too.  I also feel certain a Carlos in Miami will be getting a letter very soon...

Stunning that ppl would spend $100 on that ugly piece of TRASH.  It must have cost .52 cents to make...

It also states the website has a short life expectancy.  I'll bet.

Thank you for those links, ladies, very enlightening!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B keyring?
From GW.
Oval is approx. 2.5"w x 2"h. Ring 1.375" diameter.
Any idea of age?
Thanks, as always!


----------



## jam920

Is this bag on poshmark authentic? it is a black Florentine medium pocket satchel. I just want to ease my mind before I make an offer 

Item: Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel in Black
Listing number: (sorry I can't find the listing number on poshmark!)
Seller: dottiebird
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-satchel-5674915c8e1c6157b1012b49
Comments: Thank you!! I can ask for pictures of the inside with serial number if someone would like to see that.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B keyring?
> From GW.
> Oval is approx. 2.5"w x 2"h. Ring 1.375" diameter.
> Any idea of age?
> Thanks, as always!


It's authentic and the style has been around probably 25 years but it's also been made (nearly) continuously so the age of the specific fob is impossible to pinpoint. And unlike brands that have serials numbers and date codes, Dooney's keychains are a challenge to date.


----------



## BeenBurned

jam920 said:


> Is this bag on poshmark authentic? it is a black Florentine medium pocket satchel. I just want to ease my mind before I make an offer
> 
> Item: Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel in Black
> Listing number: (sorry I can't find the listing number on poshmark!)
> Seller: dottiebird
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-satchel-5674915c8e1c6157b1012b49
> Comments: Thank you!! I can ask for pictures of the inside with serial number if someone would like to see that.


I don't see any red flags but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue label and serial number.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and the style has been around probably 25 years but it's also been made (nearly) continuously so the age of the specific fob is impossible to pinpoint. And unlike brands that have serials numbers and date codes, Dooney's keychains are a challenge to date.



Thanks, BeenBurned for your always-valuable info


----------



## jam920

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any red flags but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue label and serial number.



Hi BeenBurned,

Thanks so much for your help! I commented and the seller updated the listing with pictures. Here's the listing once more, with pictures of the tag and serial number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-satchel-5674915c8e1c6157b1012b49

Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

jam920 said:


> Hi BeenBurned,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help! I commented and the seller updated the listing with pictures. Here's the listing once more, with pictures of the tag and serial number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-satchel-5674915c8e1c6157b1012b49
> 
> Thank you


It's fine.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Here's the whois lookup for site ownership. The website was just started in September.
> http://www.whois.com/whois/bagshangar.com


Hi @BB.  Update on that fraud website:  they no longer exist.  At least from my IP addy...


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi @BB.  Update on that fraud website:  they no longer exist.  At least from my IP addy...


That's great but without trying to sound like a pessimist, I've seen those sites shut down and within hours or days, they've reopened with another name.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> That's great but without trying to sound like a pessimist, I've seen those sites shut down and within hours or days, they've reopened with another name.


Oh yes!  A constant game of Whack-A-Mole...


----------



## sagg99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi @BB.  Update on that fraud website:  they no longer exist.  At least from my IP addy...


I typed in BAGSHANGAR.COM, it's still up


----------



## vanilla8898

please help authenticate this for me! thank you!

Item: Dooney-Bourke-All-WeatherLearher-very-rare-vintage-crossbody
Listing number: 281896262569 
Seller: villagesellout-8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-WeatherLearher-very-rare-vintage-crossbody-/281896262569?
Comments: from the pic, it does not look like a vintage... it looks rather too new.


----------



## Wendy91602

I have a cute little vintage Dooney zip top, 2nd hand, red with British tan trim. About 11 x 7, it is seasoned, but not thrashed. However, it came without a shoulder strap. I didn't think I cared if the strap was authentic D&B, since I'm not selling it, so I ordered a generic tan adjustable leather shoulder strap on Amazon. I solved a similar problem with a vintage Anne Klein clutch I found in a thrift shop, and a gorgeous suede FENDI baguette  - it means the bags, though, are partly authentic and slightly after market. What do you all do when you find a bag with a missing part?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi @BB.  Update on that fraud website:  they no longer exist.  At least from my IP addy...





BeenBurned said:


> That's great but without trying to sound like a pessimist, I've seen those sites shut down and within hours or days, they've reopened with another name.





sagg99 said:


> I typed in BAGSHANGAR.COM, it's still up


I hadn't checked the site; I assumed that it was down as stated by eyeoftheleopard. 

It IS still up and running.


----------



## BeenBurned

vanilla8898 said:


> please help authenticate this for me! thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney-Bourke-All-WeatherLearher-very-rare-vintage-crossbody
> Listing number: 281896262569
> Seller: villagesellout-8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-All-WeatherLearher-very-rare-vintage-crossbody-/281896262569?
> Comments: from the pic, it does not look like a vintage... it looks rather too new.


It's fake.

ETA: I have seen some pretty unused vintage bags so lack of indication of use isn't necessarily evidence that a bag isn't vintage. However that's not the case with this fake!


----------



## vanilla8898

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> ETA: I have seen some pretty unused vintage bags so lack of indication of use isn't necessarily evidence that a bag isn't vintage. However that's not the case with this fake!


Thanks a lot =)


----------



## Catbird9

Wendy91602 said:


> I have a cute little vintage Dooney zip top, 2nd hand, red with British tan trim. About 11 x 7, it is seasoned, but not thrashed. However, it came without a shoulder strap. I didn't think I cared if the strap was authentic D&B, since I'm not selling it, so I ordered a generic tan adjustable leather shoulder strap on Amazon. I solved a similar problem with a vintage Anne Klein clutch I found in a thrift shop, and a gorgeous suede FENDI baguette  - it means the bags, though, are partly authentic and slightly after market. What do you all do when you find a bag with a missing part?



If I were going to sell it, I would state that the strap (or whatever part) was not original and take good pictures of it so the prospective buyer would know what they were getting.

I got a bag that was missing one strap keeper. My local cobbler  fashioned a replacement, and if you didn't look closely, you  probably wouldn't notice it. When I sell the bag, I'll mention it.

Missing hang tags that came with the original bag should be mentioned. If I were going to add an after-market one, I'd mention that it was not the original one. Hang tags are often faked, so that's another thing you'd have to watch out for. I wouldn't want to sell an authentic bag with a fake hang tag. Better to have none.


----------



## Wendy91602

Catbird9 said:


> If I were going to sell it, I would state that the strap (or whatever part) was not original and take good pictures of it so the prospective buyer would know what they were getting.
> 
> I got a bag that was missing one strap keeper. My local cobbler  fashioned a replacement, and if you didn't look closely, you  probably wouldn't notice it. When I sell the bag, I'll mention it.
> 
> Missing hang tags that came with the original bag should be mentioned. If I were going to add an after-market one, I'd mention that it was not the original one. Hang tags are often faked, so that's another thing you'd have to watch out for. I wouldn't want to sell an authentic bag with a fake hang tag. Better to have none.


Thank you. That all makes sense to me and is consistent with my sense of ethics.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I don't have much info on this.  Could it be real?


----------



## BeenBurned

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't have much info on this.  Could it be real?


It's fake. 

If the bag is listed somewhere, please post a link so it can be reported. 

If it's a bag you bought somewhere, take it back for a refund. Whether they knew it was fake or not is irrelevant; sellers and stores (including charitable thrift shops) are obligated to verify authenticity and if not confirmed as authentic or if authenticity cannot be determined, they aren't allowed to sell it. (That's the law.)


----------



## gatorgirl07

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> If the bag is listed somewhere, please post a link so it can be reported.
> 
> If it's a bag you bought somewhere, take it back for a refund. Whether they knew it was fake or not is irrelevant; sellers and stores (including charitable thrift shops) are obligated to verify authenticity and if not confirmed as authentic or if authenticity cannot be determined, they aren't allowed to sell it. (That's the law.)



Thank you.  I was thinking about purchasing it


----------



## Wendy91602

This is not a Dooney question, more of a general purse question. Designers put a lot of effort into experimenting with materials and tweaking styles before they are mass produced, and handbags are no different than dresses in that regard. I'm sure some samples are shredded and disposed of. But I bought a beautiful bag at a yard sale, and I thought it was a knockoff. The seller told me she is a model and the designer gave her and the other models at a runway show each one of the purses as part of their salary - and told them the bags would cost almost $1,000 in department stores. 
I do see "sample" clothing sometimes, and it seems normal. Have you heard of this before? 
This bag matches pictures I have found of Halston bags. It has plain lining instead of signature, there are no labels, but there are nice details such as decorative studs with Halston logo. 
Whatcha think?
If you don't want to talk about it, I'll try to find a Halston blog on purse forum.


----------



## Catbird9

Wendy91602 said:


> This is not a Dooney question, more of a general purse question. Designers put a lot of effort into experimenting with materials and tweaking styles before they are mass produced, and handbags are no different than dresses in that regard. I'm sure some samples are shredded and disposed of. But I bought a beautiful bag at a yard sale, and I thought it was a knockoff. The seller told me she is a model and the designer gave her and the other models at a runway show each one of the purses as part of their salary - and told them the bags would cost almost $1,000 in department stores.
> I do see "sample" clothing sometimes, and it seems normal. Have you heard of this before?
> This bag matches pictures I have found of Halston bags. It has plain lining instead of signature, there are no labels, but there are nice details such as decorative studs with Halston logo.
> Whatcha think?
> If you don't want to talk about it, I'll try to find a Halston blog on purse forum.



First off, that's a gorgeous bag!

While I haven't personally heard of giving handbags as gifts to runway models, it's reasonable to believe it is done. Many designers sell samples of their designs after fashion shows, trade shows, and exhibitions.

A sample or prototype bag could be tricky to authenticate, I suppose. You could try posting it on the general Authenticate This forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/


----------



## BeenBurned

Wendy91602 said:


> But I bought a beautiful bag at a yard sale, and I thought it was a knockoff. The seller told me she is a model and the designer gave her and the other models at a runway show each one of the purses as part of their salary - and told them the bags would cost almost $1,000 in department stores.
> I do see "sample" clothing sometimes, and it seems normal. Have you heard of this before?
> This bag matches pictures I have found of Halston bags. It has plain lining instead of signature, there are no labels, but there are nice details such as decorative studs with Halston logo.
> Whatcha think?
> If you don't want to talk about it, I'll try to find a Halston blog on purse forum.





Catbird9 said:


> First off, that's a gorgeous bag!
> 
> While I haven't personally heard of giving handbags as gifts to runway models, it's reasonable to believe it is done. Many designers sell samples of their designs after fashion shows, trade shows, and exhibitions.
> 
> A sample or prototype bag could be tricky to authenticate, I suppose. You could try posting it on the general Authenticate This forum:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/


This subforum is Dooney and I haven't looked so I'm not sure whether there's a Halston section or if you need to post in a miscellaneous brand section but I'd venture to guess that AT Dooney isn't the right place to post your question. 

However on your general "sample" question, I'll comment. 
1. If the bag doesn't have the "Halston" name or markings, it's probably not Halston nor would it be counterfeit. It would be a generic unbranded but possibly designer inspired item. 
2. I frequent the Coach, Dooney and Shoes authentication discussions so in other brands, I don't know if the subject has come up. 

Especially in Coach, we've had many lively discussions about some listings where the sellers claim to have items purchased "at sample sales." These listings are for bags that appear to be well made, have (seemingly) proper indicators of authenticity and aren't glaring fakes. *But the bags are fakes*. Serial numbers are either missing or invalid for the styles of the bags they're on, date/manufacture codes and plant codes are invalid for the styles they're on, creeds have incorrect text and descriptions for the items, etc. 

And although the sellers of bags with so many mistakes claim to have either been employees and/or purchased from sample sales, NONE of the sellers have receipts or any type of documentation proven them genuine, samples, legally obtained, etc. 

And with all the mistakes on  those bags, there's no way to authenticate them (even if they were authentic). 

This is just one of the more recent threads where these scary-close fakes were discussed. This is for just one style. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/warning-swaggers-912206-1.html#post28770864


----------



## immigratty

Catbird9 said:


> First off, that's a gorgeous bag!
> 
> While I haven't personally heard of giving handbags as gifts to runway models, it's reasonable to believe it is done. Many designers sell samples of their designs after fashion shows, trade shows, and exhibitions.
> 
> A sample or prototype bag could be tricky to authenticate, I suppose. You could try posting it on the general Authenticate This forum:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/



I know this is off topic, but I just had to point out how much I love the large ducky coin purse that's your avatar.


----------



## Catbird9

immigratty said:


> I know this is off topic, but I just had to point out how much I love the large ducky coin purse that's your avatar.



Thanks!


----------



## Wendy91602

Catbird9 said:


> First off, that's a gorgeous bag!
> 
> While I haven't personally heard of giving handbags as gifts to runway models, it's reasonable to believe it is done. Many designers sell samples of their designs after fashion shows, trade shows, and exhibitions.
> 
> A sample or prototype bag could be tricky to authenticate, I suppose. You could try posting it on the general Authenticate This forum:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/



Thanks Catbird. I think the bag was not a gift, but the designer or HR person was paying her with it. I couldn't find an Authenticate This blog dedicated to Halston, but I posted my question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ify-this-handbag-633033-183.html#post29659093


----------



## Wendy91602

BeenBurned said:


> This subforum is Dooney and I haven't looked so I'm not sure whether there's a Halston section or if you need to post in a miscellaneous brand section but I'd venture to guess that AT Dooney isn't the right place to post your question.
> 
> However on your general "sample" question, I'll comment.
> 1. If the bag doesn't have the "Halston" name or markings, it's probably not Halston nor would it be counterfeit. It would be a generic unbranded but possibly designer inspired item.
> 2. I frequent the Coach, Dooney and Shoes authentication discussions so in other brands, I don't know if the subject has come up.
> 
> Especially in Coach, we've had many lively discussions about some listings where the sellers claim to have items purchased "at sample sales."...
> 
> And with all the mistakes on  those bags, there's no way to authenticate them (even if they were authentic).
> 
> This is just one of the more recent threads where these scary-close fakes were discussed. This is for just one style.
> 
> 
> Thanks BB. This is a huge risk I've tried to avoid on eBay. I have a series of questions I can ask sellers in email about FENDI and Dooney bags because I've tried to educate myself about the details: labels, markings, linings, and yet it's hard to force them to respond with a picture. I think some of them play dumb, or they know they are selling a fake. When I sell something, I give as much information as I can about authenticity, but I can't know if I've been fooled.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wendy91602 said:


> This is not a Dooney question, more of a general purse question. Designers put a lot of effort into experimenting with materials and tweaking styles before they are mass produced, and handbags are no different than dresses in that regard. I'm sure some samples are shredded and disposed of. But I bought a beautiful bag at a yard sale, and I thought it was a knockoff. The seller told me she is a model and the designer gave her and the other models at a runway show each one of the purses as part of their salary - and told them the bags would cost almost $1,000 in department stores.
> I do see "sample" clothing sometimes, and it seems normal. Have you heard of this before?
> This bag matches pictures I have found of Halston bags. It has plain lining instead of signature, *there are no labels, but there are nice details such as decorative studs with Halston logo. *
> Whatcha think?
> If you don't want to talk about it, I'll try to find a Halston blog on purse forum.





BeenBurned said:


> However on your general "sample" question, I'll comment.
> 1. If the bag doesn't have the "Halston" name or markings, it's probably not Halston nor would it be counterfeit. It would be a generic unbranded but possibly designer inspired item.





Wendy91602 said:


> Thanks BB. This is a huge risk I've tried to avoid on eBay. I have a series of questions I can ask sellers in email about FENDI and Dooney bags because I've tried to educate myself about the details: labels, markings, linings, and yet it's hard to force them to respond with a picture. I think some of them play dumb, or they know they are selling a fake. When I sell something, I give as much information as I can about authenticity, but I can't know if I've been fooled.


Ugh!! 

You yourself stated that it's not marked with the brand, none of the  hallmarks that Halston puts on its items are there and with the exception of resembling a Halston style, you don't even know if it's Halston!

And in fact, my response to you was that it's probably a generic unbranded bag and might possibly be designer inspired. 

Yet you have the bag listed as "Halston." You don't know whether it's a "designer prototype" or not. You can't sell something as Halston if it's not Halston and if it is Halston, you need to know it's authentic. You know none of this!

You aren't a newbie and if you aren't aware of SNAD disputes and key word spamming violations, you might want to read up because you can hurt your reputation and your account. 

Here's the keyword spamming policy: 
Search and browse manipulation policy


----------



## BeenBurned

Wendy91602 said:


> Thanks BB. This is a huge risk I've tried to avoid on eBay. I have a series of questions I can ask sellers in email about FENDI and Dooney bags because I've tried to educate myself about the details: labels, markings, linings, and yet it's hard to force them to respond with a picture. I think some of them play dumb, or they know they are selling a fake. When I sell something, I give as much information as I can about authenticity, but I can't know if I've been fooled.


I'm not sure what you mean about trying to avoid "a huge risk." You mention when buying items online and how hard it is to get pictures from sellers. 

But that's completely different from this bag. You bought the bag in person from a yard sale, went home with it and considered it to be fake. So you went back to the yard sale seller and blindly took her word for the history of the bag and listed it with the brand name (which you don't even know whether authentic or not) and described it as a "designer prototype." 

You know none of this and in fact, even state in the listing that you thought it to be a "knockoff." 

I don't know how you value your reputation and integrity but when you list items without knowing that they're 100% authentic, you're also risking loss of your ebay privileges. 

If the bag isn't Halston, you've keyword spammed the brand. And if the item isn't authentic but has "Halston" markings on it, your authenticity disclaimer doesn't help you.


----------



## Phred

Wendy91602 said:


> BeenBurned said:
> 
> 
> 
> This subforum is Dooney and I haven't looked so I'm not sure whether there's a Halston section or if you need to post in a miscellaneous brand section but I'd venture to guess that AT Dooney isn't the right place to post your question.
> 
> However on your general "sample" question, I'll comment.
> 1. If the bag doesn't have the "Halston" name or markings, it's probably not Halston nor would it be counterfeit. It would be a generic unbranded but possibly designer inspired item.
> 2. I frequent the Coach, Dooney and Shoes authentication discussions so in other brands, I don't know if the subject has come up.
> 
> Especially in Coach, we've had many lively discussions about some listings where the sellers claim to have items purchased "at sample sales."...
> 
> And with all the mistakes on  those bags, there's no way to authenticate them (even if they were authentic).
> 
> This is just one of the more recent threads where these scary-close fakes were discussed. This is for just one style.
> 
> 
> Thanks BB. This is a huge risk I've tried to avoid on eBay. I have a series of questions I can ask sellers in email about FENDI and Dooney bags because I've tried to educate myself about the details: labels, markings, linings, and yet it's hard to force them to respond with a picture. I think some of them play dumb, or they know they are selling a fake. When I sell something, I give as much information as I can about authenticity, but I can't know if I've been fooled.
> 
> 
> 
> compare it to the bag that was sold on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE4YJ42...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B00DE4YJ42
Click to expand...


----------



## BeenBurned

Phred said:


> compare it to the bag that was sold on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE4YJ42...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B00DE4YJ42


Interesting find, Phred. if that's the same bag, it's certainly isn't limited edition or "prototype" or whatever.


----------



## Wendy91602

What Phred found is the same thing I found; there was still a department store advertisement for that style when I first bought it last summer. I explained the whole story - I'm not claiming I bought it new, in a department store or even an estate sale. I am not sure how to resolve the Halston violation on the listing. I'm pretty sure if their lawyers tried to prove it was impossible for a model to sell me a prototype bag they'd fail. I'm not a newbie on the planet, but I'm certainly learning the surprising nuances of the obsession with handbags, authentication, forgery and consumer protection. I'm not in favor of deceiving buyers - but I'm also sorry that this beautiful bag has been in a dark closet for half a year because I'm dithering over something I'm not sure I can fix. Maybe I should email to Halston to ask about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wendy91602 said:


> What Phred found is the same thing I found; there was still a department store advertisement for that style when I first bought it last summer. I explained the whole story - I'm not claiming I bought it new, in a department store or even an estate sale. I am not sure how to resolve the Halston violation on the listing. I'm pretty sure if their lawyers tried to prove it was impossible for a model to sell me a prototype bag they'd fail. I'm not a newbie on the planet, but I'm certainly learning the surprising nuances of the obsession with handbags, authentication, forgery and consumer protection. I'm not in favor of deceiving buyers - but I'm also sorry that this beautiful bag has been in a dark closet for half a year because I'm dithering over something I'm not sure I can fix. Maybe I should email to Halston to ask about it.


I have no idea whether Halston is even faked, although they'll fake anything that's desirable. 

The point is that you listed first then asked the questions second. It's the wrong order of doing things.


----------



## Wendy91602

BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea whether Halston is even faked, although they'll fake anything that's desirable.
> 
> The point is that you listed first then asked the questions second. It's the wrong order of doing things.



Certainly not faked as much as Fossil, Coach and FENDI AFAIK. But evidently even the extremely high tech holograms on FENDI bags are not immune to counterfeit. Halston was never an icon of a popular TV show, though, so probably there is less demand. 

I've been buying on eBay for a couple of years - selling for about a year - thinking about that bag since last summer. It was an afterthought to even ask - and I asked on this blog on Purse Forum rather than any other thread because I only started posting last week.


----------



## emeycakes837

Picked this up at Goodwill yesterday for a ridiculously cheap price. Anyone know if it's authentic and if so, what it is called? It's about 13" by 12" by 7".


----------



## Julie Ann

emeycakes837 said:


> Picked this up at Goodwill yesterday for a ridiculously cheap price. Anyone know if it's authentic and if so, what it is called? It's about 13" by 12" by 7".


I've seen this bag on QVC right now. It's called the Sophie hobo.


----------



## BeenBurned

emeycakes837 said:


> Picked this up at Goodwill yesterday for a ridiculously cheap price. Anyone know if it's authentic and if so, what it is called? It's about 13" by 12" by 7".


As much as I hate that thrift stores sell fakes and are too lazy to research the provenance and legality of items they sell, it's super when they assume something is fake, price it low and it's not fake.

You got a genuine Dooney though I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## emeycakes837

BeenBurned said:


> As much as I hate that thrift stores sell fakes and are too lazy to research the provenance and legality of items they sell, it's super when they assume something is fake, price it low and it's not fake.
> 
> You got a genuine Dooney though I don't know the name of the style.


I hate that, too. I have seen SO many fake Dooneys, especially all weather leather, at thrift stores. So happy this is real. $7.49 well spent! It even has the wallet with it. Someone goofed up but hey. Thank you so much BeenBurned and JulieAnn for responding so quickly.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Dooney?
From GW...I love rainbow zippers 
Approx. 12"w x 8.5"h x 5"d. Straps 11.5" to stitching on bag?
Is there an official name, or does tassel tote suffice?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Dooney?
> From GW...I love rainbow zippers
> Approx. 12"w x 8.5"h x 5"d. Straps 11.5" to stitching on bag?
> Is there an official name, or does tassel tote suffice?
> Thanks in advance...


It's a tassel zip top in one of the IT patterns but I don't know (or recall) the pattern name. 

FYI, IT collection bags are made of PVC coated cotton and the older ones (pre-QVC) had rainbow zippers. Much of the QVC-made items were made without some of the most costly and unique details.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's a tassel zip top in one of the IT patterns but I don't know (or recall) the pattern name.
> 
> FYI, IT collection bags are made of PVC coated cotton and the older ones (pre-QVC) had rainbow zippers. Much of the QVC-made items were made without some of the most costly and unique details.



Thanks BeenBurned for the additional info. Did this bag originally have a shoulder strap? I wondered what the looped tabs at each end of the zipper were for 

P.S. I've seen you post on the Juicy Couture AT thread...I posted a few things there this morning if you care to have a look...there hasn't been much activity there in a few months.


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks BeenBurned for the additional info. Did this bag originally have a shoulder strap? I wondered what the looped tabs at each end of the zipper were for
> 
> P.S. I've seen you post on the Juicy Couture AT thread...I posted a few things there this morning if you care to have a look...there hasn't been much activity there in a few months.


The bag didn't come with a long detachable strap so I don't know what the loops were for. Perhaps someone thought ahead to the possibility that long straps might be added at a later date and allowed for that eventuality. (But I'm just guessing here.)

In Juicy, I only comment when I'm sure of the answers to the questions. I'll look at your posts but I prefer not to guess when I'm not confident enough to know I'm accurate.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> The bag didn't come with a long detachable strap so I don't know what the loops were for. Perhaps someone thought ahead to the possibility that long straps might be added at a later date and allowed for that eventuality. (But I'm just guessing here.)
> 
> In Juicy, I only comment when I'm sure of the answers to the questions. I'll look at your posts but I prefer not to guess when I'm not confident enough to know I'm accurate.



Thanks again, BeenBurned. I pick up "stray" shoulder straps...I'll have to see if I have one that will work.


----------



## JOODLZ

Didn't expect to be back this soon...can someone have a look at this D&B ID case?
From GW.
Approx. 4.25"w x 2.75"h x .125"d.
Thanks in advance, as always!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Didn't expect to be back this soon...can someone have a look at this D&B ID case?
> From GW.
> Approx. 4.25"w x 2.75"h x .125"d.
> Thanks in advance, as always!


Authentic metro card case.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic metro card case.



Thanks, BeenBurned!


----------



## xcanchaserchicx

This person is selling this purse as authentic. Is it?
Item Name (if you know it): says "satchel style handbag" size 12"W, 8"H
Link (if available): can't figure out how to link the FB post
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## BeenBurned

xcanchaserchicx said:


> This person is selling this purse as authentic. Is it?


There aren't any red flags but I'd need post pictures. (Please read post #1 for the information we need.)


----------



## xcanchaserchicx

I'm very sorry, I though I had read them correctly. I'll go read them again.


----------



## BeenBurned

xcanchaserchicx said:


> This person is selling this purse as authentic. Is it?
> Item Name (if you know it): says "satchel style handbag" size 12"W, 8"H
> Link (if available): can't figure out how to link the FB post
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)





BeenBurned said:


> There aren't any red flags but I'd need post pictures. (Please read post #1 for the information we need.)





xcanchaserchicx said:


> I'm very sorry, I though I had read them correctly. I'll go read them again.


No problem. It just saves time and work when all the necessary information is posted in the first place.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=2390670&postcount=1

BTW, welcome to TPF.


----------



## BlondieToHell

I grabbed this at my local pay-by-the-pound goodwill. I don't see anything wrong with it. Does anyone else?  What's it called?  Is it a recent design?  Did it originally have a hangtag?


----------



## Catbird9

BlondieToHell said:


> View attachment 3249367
> View attachment 3249369
> View attachment 3249370
> View attachment 3249371
> 
> 
> I grabbed this at my local pay-by-the-pound goodwill. I don't see anything wrong with it. Does anyone else?  What's it called?  Is it a recent design?  Did it originally have a hangtag?



I don't see anything wrong with it either.**

I think it's adorable!

I've only seen a few of them on eBay. It's probably from the early  to mid-2000s. 

Possibly called a Signature Zip Top Hobo? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Signature-Black-Canvas-Perforated-Leather-Zip-Top-Shoulder-Bag-/281908684664?hash=item41a3112778%3Ag%3Az08AAOSwa-dWlu7-&nma=true&si=qoHcglj275MO1dxqQXRNM3rehio%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...015296?hash=item35f95ef000:g:SNAAAOSwa-dWm8tT

Here's a variation, pebbled leather throughout, with a hang tag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...680483?hash=item3f5a0c1363:g:JrEAAOSwZG9WiHM8

**ETA but wait for other opinions


----------



## BlondieToHell

Thank you so much!  I'm surprised I found it there in the bins!!  It is super clean


----------



## BeenBurned

BlondieToHell said:


> View attachment 3249367
> View attachment 3249369
> View attachment 3249370
> View attachment 3249371
> 
> 
> I grabbed this at my local pay-by-the-pound goodwill. I don't see anything wrong with it. Does anyone else?  What's it called?  Is it a recent design?  Did it originally have a hangtag?





Catbird9 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it either.**
> 
> I think it's adorable!
> 
> I've only seen a few of them on eBay. It's probably from the early  to mid-2000s.
> 
> Possibly called a Signature Zip Top Hobo?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...015296?hash=item35f95ef000:g:SNAAAOSwa-dWm8tT
> 
> Here's a variation, pebbled leather throughout, with a hang tag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...680483?hash=item3f5a0c1363:g:JrEAAOSwZG9WiHM8
> 
> **ETA but wait for other opinions


It's authentic. 

Often, bags with logo plaques or zipper pulls didn't have fobs. I don't believe that one came with a fob..

I don't know the style name.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlondieToHell said:


> View attachment 3249367
> View attachment 3249369
> View attachment 3249370
> View attachment 3249371
> 
> 
> I grabbed this at my local pay-by-the-pound goodwill. I don't see anything wrong with it. Does anyone else?  What's it called?  Is it a recent design?  Did it originally have a hangtag?



This bag is the Anniversary Slim Shoulder bag in Brown Amber-it retailed for $195 so you done good, girl!

@catbird and @bb are correct, of course-no hang tag/charm came with this gal.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BlondieToHell

eyeoftheleopard said:


> This bag is the Anniversary Slim Shoulder bag in Brown Amber-it retailed for $195 so you done good, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> @catbird and @bb are correct, of course-no hang tag/charm came with this gal.  Congrats and enjoy!




Wow!!!  I maybe paid 80 cents for it!!  Thanks to everyone who chimed in, you gals are so awesome


----------



## Catbird9

BlondieToHell said:


> Thank you so much!  I'm surprised I found it there in the bins!!  It is super clean



An amazing find! I've stopped going to the Goodwill outlet and digging through the bins. I may have to start again. Sometimes you pull up a treasure.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## mossgirl84

Item: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Clayton Dark Blue Leather Satchel
Listing number: 262254144895
Seller: bestdial
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...144895?hash=item3d0f90ad7f:g:OsQAAOSwoydWolp5
Comments: I may not be posting this in time before the auction ends, but I thought I would give it a shot.  I mostly would like to know if it's real and if it is, what is this color?  I asked the seller but they only gave me the serial number - J7880416 - and that doesn't tell me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mossgirl:  I'm not an expert,  but I did notice that there is some discoloration on the bag... see the last picture.  For some reason,  in some blue Florentine Dooney handbags, there was discoloration,  where areas turned darker and had a brown cast. Don't know if it was because of the dye, or  someone treated the bag improperly, or stored it improperly, or used something to condition it that reacted to the dye.  Can't tell from the pictures how extensive the discoloration is.   That is probably why it is so inexpensive. 

Also,  although it is hard to tell from the photos,  it looks like some of the leather is smooth and some areas are pebbled.


----------



## mossgirl84

lavenderjunkie said:


> mossgirl:  I'm not an expert,  but I did notice that there is some discoloration on the bag... see the last picture.  For some reason,  in some blue Florentine Dooney handbags, there was discoloration,  where areas turned darker and had a brown cast. Don't know if it was because of the dye, or  someone treated the bag improperly, or stored it improperly, or used something to condition it that reacted to the dye.  Can't tell from the pictures how extensive the discoloration is.   That is probably why it is so inexpensive.
> 
> Also,  although it is hard to tell from the photos,  it looks like some of the leather is smooth and some areas are pebbled.


Lavender - Thanks for weighing in!  I already have a Denim Florentine Satchel and thought this would be closer to Navy but the interior photos look like the leather trim is closer to Denim.  I might let this one pass, but it's hard when the price is so low!


----------



## BeenBurned

mossgirl84 said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Clayton Dark Blue Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 262254144895
> Seller: bestdial
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...144895?hash=item3d0f90ad7f:g:OsQAAOSwoydWolp5
> Comments: I may not be posting this in time before the auction ends, but I thought I would give it a shot.  I mostly would like to know if it's real and if it is, what is this color?  I asked the seller but they only gave me the serial number - J7880416 - and that doesn't tell me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!





lavenderjunkie said:


> mossgirl:  I'm not an expert,  but I did notice that there is some discoloration on the bag... see the last picture.  For some reason,  in some blue Florentine Dooney handbags, there was discoloration,  where areas turned darker and had a brown cast. Don't know if it was because of the dye, or  someone treated the bag improperly, or stored it improperly, or used something to condition it that reacted to the dye.  Can't tell from the pictures how extensive the discoloration is.   That is probably why it is so inexpensive.
> 
> Also,  although it is hard to tell from the photos,  it looks like some of the leather is smooth and some areas are pebbled.


It looks good though ideally, she should show both sides of the red, white and blue tag. 

As for discoloration, her pictures show it and the description mentions it: 
[FONT=Trebuchet, Trebuchet MS]*"The color has changed.Please see pictures last pictures!"*[/FONT]


----------



## Darkangel78

Fake or authentic?

http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/1_zpsyp7wjn0d.jpg
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/2_zpsjkfgywoa.jpg
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/3_zpsjz6glem1.jpg
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/4_zpsjn6ziyir.jpg
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/5_zps1beblvyw.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

Darkangel78 said:


> Fake or authentic?
> 
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/1_zpsyp7wjn0d.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/2_zpsjkfgywoa.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/3_zpsjz6glem1.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/4_zpsjn6ziyir.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/5_zps1beblvyw.jpg


Authentic signature satchel.


----------



## SheriDahlin

HI ALL! I was into checking out  GREEN Bags the other day-I spotted this KOOLKAT looking bag & on a whim, purchased it. Realizing I don't know very much about D&Bs I am here to learn..First, I will say its 130 am- I just got home from a lovely evening out & opened the box that arrived while I was out.

*Dooney and Bourke Vintage All Weather Leather Green Pebble Handbag*



ebay seller alaskanboy3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...9VEVWoc5g%2BLoUiwIMcA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

After I figured out how to open it I noticed the strap looked shoddy & the trigger clasps are crappy,but okay maybe they aren't original to the bag. ...MOving  on to the inside. I checked the zipper pockets, and as a COACHIE, I'm seeing that the zippers don't go anyway close to the end  seams..hmm ..As I continue to peruse the inside I feel the divider is just flapping free not sewn down to the bottom of the bag-ok maybe the is a reason for that? Onto  the next zip compartment same flaw, the zipper stops 1/2 inch from each  end of the compartment..Not looking good..
And as if to taunt me the zipper is marked BS. Okay, I know enough about bags to know that zipper companies or brands mean nothing.This bag is stiff & prob never was used, As I close the flap I notice that the D&B Duck patch-Quacker is loose, and off it pops.It is not stitched on Instead there is a GLOB of glue on the back. D&B stitches their LOGO on. Counterfeit bag makers just glue random patches on bags. There is no identifying D&B tag anywhere...I have the sinking feeling that I have BEEN BURNED! What say you BB? I will send more photos if needed tomorrow, but I'm pissedoff so I just had to write this tonight so I can get a good night sleep. BTW the very lovely sellers enclosed two handmade votive candles & a nice thank you note...
Since I hate opening SNAD cases and if I want to document all the probs with this bag, I'll check in tomorrow with photos of the flaws-unless you don't need them,,but  I would appreciate  your thoughts to send to the sellers. More tomorrow..Now that I got that off my chest..I'm going nightnight!! Thanks for your time, as always I am grateful for your expertise & assistance! Ciao for Now-SHERIDAHLIN


----------



## Catbird9

SheriDahlin said:


> HI ALL! I was into checking out  GREEN Bags the other day-I spotted this KOOLKAT looking bag & on a whim, purchased it. Realizing I don't know very much about D&Bs I am here to learn..First, I will say its 130 am- I just got home from a lovely evening out & opened the box that arrived while I was out.
> 
> *Dooney and Bourke Vintage All Weather Leather Green Pebble Handbag*
> 
> 
> 
> ebay seller alaskanboy3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...9VEVWoc5g%2BLoUiwIMcA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> After I figured out how to open it I noticed the strap looked shoddy & the trigger clasps are crappy,but okay maybe they aren't original to the bag. ...MOving  on to the inside. I checked the zipper pockets, and as a COACHIE, I'm seeing that the zippers don't go anyway close to the end  seams..hmm ..As I continue to peruse the inside I feel the divider is just flapping free not sewn down to the bottom of the bag-ok maybe the is a reason for that? Onto  the next zip compartment same flaw, the zipper stops 1/2 inch from each  end of the compartment..Not looking good..
> And as if to taunt me the zipper is marked BS. Okay, I know enough about bags to know that zipper companies or brands mean nothing.This bag is stiff & prob never was used, As I close the flap I notice that the D&B Duck patch-Quacker is loose, and off it pops.It is not stitched on Instead there is a GLOB of glue on the back. D&B stitches their LOGO on. Counterfeit bag makers just glue random patches on bags. There is no identifying D&B tag anywhere...I have the sinking feeling that I have BEEN BURNED! What say you BB? I will send more photos if needed tomorrow, but I'm pissedoff so I just had to write this tonight so I can get a good night sleep. BTW the very lovely sellers enclosed two handmade votive candles & a nice thank you note...
> Since I hate opening SNAD cases and if I want to document all the probs with this bag, I'll check in tomorrow with photos of the flaws-unless you don't need them,,but  I would appreciate  your thoughts to send to the sellers. More tomorrow..Now that I got that off my chest..I'm going nightnight!! Thanks for your time, as always I am grateful for your expertise & assistance! Ciao for Now-SHERIDAHLIN



Sorry to say, it is fake. Dooney & Bourke never made a bag like that.


----------



## BeenBurned

SheriDahlin said:


> HI ALL! I was into checking out  GREEN Bags the other day-I spotted this KOOLKAT looking bag & on a whim, purchased it. Realizing I don't know very much about D&Bs I am here to learn..First, I will say its 130 am- I just got home from a lovely evening out & opened the box that arrived while I was out.
> 
> *Dooney and Bourke Vintage All Weather Leather Green Pebble Handbag*
> 
> 
> 
> ebay seller alaskanboy3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...9VEVWoc5g%2BLoUiwIMcA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> After I figured out how to open it I noticed the strap looked shoddy & the trigger clasps are crappy,but okay maybe they aren't original to the bag. ...MOving  on to the inside. I checked the zipper pockets, and as a COACHIE, I'm seeing that the zippers don't go anyway close to the end  seams..hmm ..As I continue to peruse the inside I feel the divider is just flapping free not sewn down to the bottom of the bag-ok maybe the is a reason for that? Onto  the next zip compartment same flaw, the zipper stops 1/2 inch from each  end of the compartment..Not looking good..
> And as if to taunt me the zipper is marked BS. Okay, I know enough about bags to know that zipper companies or brands mean nothing.This bag is stiff & prob never was used, As I close the flap I notice that the D&B Duck patch-Quacker is loose, and off it pops.It is not stitched on Instead there is a GLOB of glue on the back. D&B stitches their LOGO on. Counterfeit bag makers just glue random patches on bags. There is no identifying D&B tag anywhere...I have the sinking feeling that I have BEEN BURNED! What say you BB? I will send more photos if needed tomorrow, but I'm pissedoff so I just had to write this tonight so I can get a good night sleep. BTW the very lovely sellers enclosed two handmade votive candles & a nice thank you note...
> Since I hate opening SNAD cases and if I want to document all the probs with this bag, I'll check in tomorrow with photos of the flaws-unless you don't need them,,but  I would appreciate  your thoughts to send to the sellers. More tomorrow..Now that I got that off my chest..I'm going nightnight!! Thanks for your time, as always I am grateful for your expertise & assistance! Ciao for Now-SHERIDAHLIN


Sorry. It's fake and there's absolutely nothing right about it, right down to it not being a style Dooney has ever made. 

The two-toned pebbled leather is one of the most obvious problems with a lot of fakes, the interior is wrong, the feet are wrong, the hardware, stitching, closure, etc.......

Although  alaskanboy3's return policy allows a 14-day return of any item for any reason, he wants buyer to pay return shipping. If he doesn't agree to make you whole, file SNAD. 

And if you need to convince the seller that it's fake, the listing can be reported. He'll get the message if the listing is removed!

ETA: *Sniped by Catbird! She types faster than I do!*


----------



## SheriDahlin

Catbird9 said:


> Sorry to say, it is fake. Dooney & Bourke never made a bag like that.


Thank you Catbird!  Without being familiar with many B&B styles, I could tell it was Fake, Just from the poor craftsmanship. the "BS " marking on the zipper was just ironic. Over the past 4 years I have learned so much about Vintage COACH from everyone on TPF, so I know what to look for in the basic construction of a bag. I have a couple more bags for y'all to please check out-I'm wondering if there are are any GUIDES written for D&B,  how to decipher the serial numbers on the back of the USA labels, Dates of USA production, dates when they began using the small fabric D&B cloth labels and well..just about everything else I need to learn. I would appreciate any & all info you can point me to. I'm a D&B newbie, and I want to learn ! Have a Fab weekend! 
CHEERS!   SheriDahlin


----------



## SheriDahlin

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. It's fake and there's absolutely nothing right about it, right down to it not being a style Dooney has ever made.
> 
> The two-toned pebbled leather is one of the most obvious problems with a lot of fakes, the interior is wrong, the feet are wrong, the hardware, stitching, closure, etc.......
> 
> Although  alaskanboy3's return policy allows a 14-day return of any item for any reason, he wants buyer to pay return shipping. If he doesn't agree to make you whole, file SNAD.
> 
> And if you need to convince the seller that it's fake, the listing can be reported. He'll get the message if the listing is removed!
> 
> ETA: *Sniped by Catbird! She types faster than I do!*


Thanks BB-I saw it at the end of the aution & was like..Wow, what a koolkat bag. Yes, I will definitely write sellers -thank them for the candles & tell them it is a SNAD. It has been a long time since since I "GOT BURNED" but I BeenBurned enough...
There were so many obvious glaring WARNING SIGNS in that bag..As Always I value & appreciate your time. I'll be sending 2pics of 2 more bags I have, one is definitely REAL, one is questionable...CHAT LATAH!!S.


----------



## BeenBurned

SheriDahlin said:


> I'm wondering if there are are any GUIDES written for D&B,  how to decipher the serial numbers on the back of the USA labels, Dates of USA production, dates when they began using the small fabric D&B cloth labels and well..just about everything else I need to learn. I would appreciate any & all info you can point me to.


I like Horsekeeping: 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm


----------



## SheriDahlin

Good Morning! I purchased this bag. It feels & looks fine to me. THE D&B cloth tag under the keyring has been cut off .  If I am right & this is Authentic. Please tell me the style & name of this bag. If you need more pics I will be happy to take & send them later, as I have to take pics of a  DB satchel DR bag I own too. Maybe I should stick to Vintage NYC COACH bags..Nah, I need to Shake  :snowballs:up my life a bit, and I want this bag for me! Thanks all! CHEERS! S.

item :Dooney & Bourke Vtg All Weather Green Leather Tassel Drawstring Bucket Tote Bag
ebay seller supercharka

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281908688550


----------



## SheriDahlin

BeenBurned said:


> I like Horsekeeping:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm


awesome! I'll start reading ASAP!


----------



## SheriDahlin

_*BEFORE*_  I start reading, I have this bag in my possession. which needs to be authenticated. USA tag with serial number A008889 . Satchel bag measures: 11 Long 8 High 5.5 deep Top Handles  & it ia missing shoulder strap.Please Authenticate & if Gunuine can you tell me the style name PLEASE??? HAPPY SATURDAY!! CHEERS! S>


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

SheriDahlin said:


> Good Morning! I purchased this bag. It feels & looks fine to me. THE D&B cloth tag under the keyring has been cut off .  If I am right & this is Authentic. Please tell me the style & name of this bag. If you need more pics I will be happy to take & send them later, as I have to take pics of a  DB satchel DR bag I own too. Maybe I should stick to Vintage NYC COACH bags..Nah, I need to Shake  :snowballs:up my life a bit, and I want this bag for me! Thanks all! CHEERS! S.
> 
> item :Dooney & Bourke Vtg All Weather Green Leather Tassel Drawstring Bucket Tote Bag
> ebay seller supercharka
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281908688550


Authentic. Until the last few years, Dooney used generic (and logical) names for its styles. This was a vintage drawstring. 

I've seen both braided drawstrings as well as the non-braided one shown here: 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/1048-R758-ds-lg-blackbt.htm



SheriDahlin said:


> _*BEFORE*_  I start reading, I have this bag in my possession. which needs to be authenticated. USA tag with serial number A008889 . Satchel bag measures: 11 Long 8 High 5.5 deep Top Handles  & it ia missing shoulder strap.Please Authenticate & if Gunuine can you tell me the style name PLEASE??? HAPPY SATURDAY!! CHEERS! S>


It's authentic. Your measurements are closest to R28 medium satchel which Horsekeeping describes as 10.5 x 8.5 x 5.5

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/Dooney-Bourke-SATCHEL.htm


----------



## SheriDahlin

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. Until the last few years, Dooney used generic (and logical) names for its styles. This was a vintage drawstring.
> 
> I've seen both braided drawstrings as well as the non-braided one shown here:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/1048-R758-ds-lg-blackbt.htm
> 
> 
> It's authentic. Your measurements are closest to R28 medium satchel which Horsekeeping describes as 10.5 x 8.5 x 5.5
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/Dooney-Bourke-SATCHEL.htm


Fabulous! I LOVE MY NEW BAG! MUCHO GRACIAS! I have the smaller D&B drawstring bucket with  non braided drawstring. SO! I was going to start reading about D&B ...but I am COMPLETELY FASCINATED with the links you sent me yesterday !I'm Not skipping anything,..it is too good!  I'm understanding &learning a lot! !WOW!WOW! ! It is even better than binge watching the GOOD WIFE..LOL!Thanks for sharing with me! Back to reading posts..:snack:


----------



## Catbird9

SheriDahlin said:


> Fabulous! I LOVE MY NEW BAG! MUCHO GRACIAS! I have the smaller D&B drawstring bucket with  non braided drawstring. SO! I was going to start reading about D&B ...but I am COMPLETELY FASCINATED with the links you sent me yesterday !I'm Not skipping anything,..it is too good!  I'm understanding &learning a lot! !WOW!WOW! ! It is even better than binge watching the GOOD WIFE..LOL!Thanks for sharing with me! Back to reading posts..:snack:



Welcome to the wonderful world of vintage AWL Dooney & Bourke. I can tell you're smitten!

I agree with BB, Horsekeeping.com has a wealth of information on D&B authentication, styles and measurements. Here are two additional informative guides:

For colors:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html

For history:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


----------



## SheriDahlin

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of vintage AWL Dooney & Bourke. I can tell you're smitten!
> 
> I agree with BB, Horsekeeping.com has a wealth of information on D&B authentication, styles and measurements. Here are two additional informative guides:
> 
> For colors:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bourke-Collection-AWL-COLORS-17-PHOTOS-/10000000004439029/g.html
> 
> For history:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


Thanks so much for all the info !!!What a GREAT Help ! I 'm crazy for 2 tone leather &Yes I do love pebbled drawstring bucket bags!  There was not much activity or assistance on this  thread  back when I rehabbed & sold my few KNOWN Authentic D&Bs so It is Fabulous to have the info that you & BB turned me onto today! I am going to rehab my new bucket bag for MYSELF to use..It is about time that the rehabber starts carrying her own clean & shiny bag 
.Loads to learn about...but that is the fun part for me. Investigating & researching. Thanks again Hope to CHAT AGAIN SOON!SheriDahlin .


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The ladies have steered you true.  Horsekeeping is a great site for those that want to learn about Dooney.&#55357;&#56412;&#10084;&#65039;  

Enjoy your exploration of Dooney.  Not sure it's better than The Good Wife...but it's close!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

SheriDahlin said:


> Fabulous! I LOVE MY NEW BAG! MUCHO GRACIAS! I have the smaller D&B drawstring bucket with  non braided drawstring. SO! I was going to start reading about D&B ...but I am COMPLETELY FASCINATED with the links you sent me yesterday !I'm Not skipping anything,..it is too good!  I'm understanding &learning a lot! !WOW!WOW! ! It is even better than binge watching the GOOD WIFE..LOL!Thanks for sharing with me! Back to reading posts..:snack:



Heh heh


----------



## Darkangel78

Darkangel78 said:


> Fake or authentic?
> 
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/1_zpsyp7wjn0d.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/2_zpsjkfgywoa.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/3_zpsjz6glem1.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/4_zpsjn6ziyir.jpg
> http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg213/nosferatu25/5_zps1beblvyw.jpg


 



BeenBurned said:


> Authentic signature satchel.


 



Thank you!


----------



## SheriDahlin

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The ladies have steered you true.  Horsekeeping is a great site for those that want to learn about Dooney.&#55357;&#56412;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Enjoy your exploration of Dooney.  Not sure it's better than The Good Wife...but it's close!


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Hibbingchick

Hi! Hoping someone can give me help re: the authenticity of this Dooney Cabriolet bag, please? Thanks! 
eBay item # 201513461989
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201513461989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

Hibbingchick said:


> Hi! Hoping someone can give me help re: the authenticity of this Dooney Cabriolet bag, please? Thanks!
> eBay item # 201513461989
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201513461989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


It's probably okay but two of the pictures show the bag inside plastic, a bunch of pictures show paperwork and there are no pictures showing the inside, the bottom or the red, white and blue tag with serial number!

Also, I wonder whether the first two pictures (showing the bag in plastic) show the same item as the bag in the rest of the pictures. 

Again, the bag is probably okay but the seller isn't showing enough of the right pictures and too many of the wrong pictures that don't prove much.


----------



## Hibbingchick

BeenBurned said:


> It's probably okay but two of the pictures show the bag inside plastic, a bunch of pictures show paperwork and there are no pictures showing the inside, the bottom or the red, white and blue tag with serial number!
> 
> Also, I wonder whether the first two pictures (showing the bag in plastic) show the same item as the bag in the rest of the pictures.
> 
> Again, the bag is probably okay but the seller isn't showing enough of the right pictures and too many of the wrong pictures that don't prove much.


I've requested more pictures from the seller. Never thought about there being 2 bags...thanks for that tip! Im just too willing to trust people, I think.


----------



## Hibbingchick

I asked about this bag yesterday; the seller updated their auction with more pictures. Also added this in the description:
THE NUMBER ON THE BACK OF THE RED TAG IS 7 99344 22360 1 PLUS C301C BL 

Here's the link again...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201513461989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks for giving it a second look!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hibbingchick said:


> I asked about this bag yesterday; the seller updated their auction with more pictures. Also added this in the description:
> THE NUMBER ON THE BACK OF THE RED TAG IS 7 99344 22360 1 PLUS C301C BL
> 
> Here's the link again...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201513461989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks for giving it a second look!


As I said before, I think the bag is okay but what she gave you is the UPC code from the back of the red cardboard pricetag. 

What I want to see is both sides of the red, white and blue cloth tag with serial number sewn into the lining seam inside the bag.


----------



## latetotheparty

Hi, here are three bags to authenticate, please

dooney n bourke leather purse 

item num. 191799510170

seller id: zag428

This one same style n color but I think its not authentic,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...b34c87&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=191799510170

item id: 161971858501
seller id:mrsmithjd

And thirdly another norfolk, but this has the yellow stitching, and boy is it expensive.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291659951161?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

item num. 291659951161
seller id: khattnipp31

  Thanks in advance


----------



## latetotheparty

Oops heres the link for the first one


http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...GUm%2FmhmHyrL5JLQHqVY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Hi, here are three bags to authenticate, please
> 
> dooney n bourke leather purse
> 
> item num. 191799510170
> 
> seller id: zag428
> 
> This one same style n color but I think its not authentic,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...b34c87&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=191799510170
> 
> item id: 161971858501
> seller id:mrsmithjd
> 
> And thirdly another norfolk, but this has the yellow stitching, and boy is it expensive.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291659951161?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> item num. 291659951161
> seller id: khattnipp31
> 
> Thanks in advance



^^^ Those two are both fake. (zag428 has the authentic bag below.)



latetotheparty said:


> Oops heres the link for the first one
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bour...GUm%2FmhmHyrL5JLQHqVY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks


Authentic.


----------



## latetotheparty

latetotheparty said:


> Hi, here are three bags to authenticate, please
> 
> dooney n bourke leather purse
> 
> item num. 191799510170
> 
> seller id: zag428
> 
> This one same style n color but I think its not authentic,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...b34c87&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=191799510170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> item id: 161971858501
> seller id:mrsmithjd
> 
> And thirdly another norfolk, but this has the yellow stitching, and boy is it expensive.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291659951161?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> item num. 291659951161
> seller id: khattnipp31
> 
> Thanks in advance





BeenBurned said:


> ^^^ Those two are both fake. (zag428 has the authentic bag below.)
> 
> 
> Authentic.




Thanks very much


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned, did you see that the fake, expensive one has 8 watchers


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> BeenBurned, did you see that the fake, expensive one has 8 watchers


I'm going to report. I also try reporting completed listings for fakes when the sellers have them and as time and energy permit.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> I'm going to report. I also try reporting completed listings for fakes when the sellers have them and as time and energy permit.


Good job.  The ad is gone.&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## latetotheparty

I'm confused with this one, it looks authentic, however the brass feet on the bottom do not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...601988?hash=item3abb6d3e84:g:GZAAAOSwuYVWmYLo

item id:252252601988

seller ID:5gilmores          Thanks, very much


----------



## Catbird9

latetotheparty said:


> I'm confused with this one, it looks authentic, however the brass feet on the bottom do not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...601988?hash=item3abb6d3e84:g:GZAAAOSwuYVWmYLo
> 
> item id:252252601988
> 
> seller ID:5gilmores          Thanks, very much



It looks authentic to me too. It's definitely not an Essex, though. It looks like a Small Carpet Bag, but without measurements, I can't be certain. 

I agree with you about the feet, they are different from others of this style I've seen. For example, scroll down to the picture of the feet on this one:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> I'm confused with this one, it looks authentic, however the brass feet on the bottom do not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...601988?hash=item3abb6d3e84:g:GZAAAOSwuYVWmYLo
> 
> item id:252252601988
> 
> seller ID:5gilmores          Thanks, very much





Catbird9 said:


> It looks authentic to me too. It's definitely not an Essex, though. It looks like a Small Carpet Bag, but without measurements, I can't be certain.
> 
> I agree with you about the feet, they are different from others of this style I've seen. For example, scroll down to the picture of the feet on this one:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm


The bag looks fine. 

I found this listing that, although the seller doesn't show the inside, she does show the older DB (not duck) fob  and the same feet. I believe that the rounded feet were on the original versions of carpet bags.
https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLDVintage-Dooney-Bourke-Carpet-Bag-55cbfb5ce1d65f1f79000d83


----------



## Ravvie99

Could someone please authenticate this Goodwill find? Thank you! 
Can you also tell me if there is something missing from the latch plate - it doesn't close securely. And would the correct replacement fob be the brass duck?

Item: Large Cavalry Spectator
Dimensions: 10"H, 9W, 2D


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Goodwill find? Thank you!
> Can you also tell me if there is something missing from the latch plate - it doesn't close securely. And would the correct replacement fob be the brass duck?
> 
> Item: Large Cavalry Spectator
> Dimensions: 10"H, 9W, 2D



It's authentic. 

It's hard to diagnose the latch plate without seeing both sides, front and back. It might just be that the weight of the flap of the bag pushes the larger round hole (the top part of the "keyhole") over the post, allowing it to slide out. Or the post could be loose.

As for which fob to use: the DB fob was used until sometime in 1988, and the brass duck fob was used after that. Based on the red white and blue label sewn inside your bag, it was made in 1988 or later. Therefore the duck fob would be appropriate. [http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...L-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html]


----------



## Ravvie99

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> It's hard to diagnose the latch plate without seeing both sides, front and back. It might just be that the weight of the flap of the bag pushes the larger round hole (the top part of the "keyhole") over the post, allowing it to slide out. Or the post could be loose.
> 
> As for which fob to use: the DB fob was used until sometime in 1988, and the brass duck fob was used after that. Based on the red white and blue label sewn inside your bag, it was made in 1988 or later. Therefore the duck fob would be appropriate. [http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...L-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html]



Thanks so much Catbird9! That link is fab - bookmarked!

Here's the latch back and all parts seems tightly connected so I bet it's just the weight. 
I just keep looking at the two smaller front latch posts, and wanting them to have the same little 'donut' of brass at their base like the main latch post has. All 3 posts have this donut base on other Large Spectators I found, including those on horsekeeping (a reputable site, right?) Am I nuts? Just trying to learn, not trying to be a pill 
Here's an example where all 3 posts look the same (I have no affiliation with this auction, it's just a much higher res pic than those on horsekeeping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...754496?hash=item2ca7bd2f40:g:Lx8AAOSwdvpWEW9O


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Goodwill find? Thank you!
> Can you also tell me if there is something missing from the latch plate - it doesn't close securely. And would the correct replacement fob be the brass duck?
> 
> Item: Large Cavalry Spectator
> Dimensions: 10"H, 9W, 2D





Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> It's hard to diagnose the latch plate without seeing both sides, front and back. It might just be that the weight of the flap of the bag pushes the larger round hole (the top part of the "keyhole") over the post, allowing it to slide out. Or the post could be loose.
> 
> As for which fob to use: the DB fob was used until sometime in 1988, and the brass duck fob was used after that. Based on the red white and blue label sewn inside your bag, it was made in 1988 or later. Therefore the duck fob would be appropriate. [http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...L-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html]





Ravvie99 said:


> Thanks so much Catbird9! That link is fab - bookmarked!
> 
> Here's the latch back and all parts seems tightly connected so I bet it's just the weight.
> I just keep looking at the two smaller front latch posts, and wanting them to have the same little 'donut' of brass at their base like the main latch post has. All 3 posts have this donut base on other Large Spectators I found, including those on horsekeeping (a reputable site, right?) Am I nuts? Just trying to learn, not trying to be a pill
> Here's an example where all 3 posts look the same (I have no affiliation with this auction, it's just a much higher res pic than those on horsekeeping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...754496?hash=item2ca7bd2f40:g:Lx8AAOSwdvpWEW9O


It's authentic. 

I got the impression that the way you were describing the looseness was simply the way the male part moves within the female or that the top flap (portion with the female side of the hardware) slides a bit. And if that's the case, that's as it's supposed to be with that type of closure. (What's happening is exactly as Catbird described.)


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> Thanks so much Catbird9! That link is fab - bookmarked!
> 
> Here's the latch back and all parts seems tightly connected so I bet it's just the weight.
> I just keep looking at the two smaller front latch posts, and wanting them to have the same little 'donut' of brass at their base like the main latch post has. All 3 posts have this donut base on other Large Spectators I found, including those on horsekeeping (a reputable site, right?) Am I nuts? Just trying to learn, not trying to be a pill
> Here's an example where all 3 posts look the same (I have no affiliation with this auction, it's just a much higher res pic than those on horsekeeping): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...754496?hash=item2ca7bd2f40:g:Lx8AAOSwdvpWEW9O



I see what you mean. The two smaller rivet fronts on your bag are different from the other examples. The rivet backs do look like they are stamped Dooney Bourke, right? Speculating here: it may have just been a different rivet supplier or an early version of the rivet. Thanks for pointing that out, I'm still learning too!

Yes, Horsekeeping is a reputable vintage Dooney & Bourke seller.

ETA: I found two examples of Cavalry bags with what appear to be the "no donut" style of small rivets on the plate:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CV/1050-trooper-sm-taupebt.htm
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CV/cavmini91.htm


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> I got the impression that the way you were describing the looseness was simply the way the male part moves within the female or that the top flap (portion with the female side of the hardware) slides a bit. And if that's the case, that's as it's supposed to be with that type of closure. (What's happening is exactly as Catbird described.)



You nailed it! I thought the sliding around meant some latch part was missing. Thanks for the confirmation!



Catbird9 said:


> I see what you mean. The two smaller rivet fronts on your bag are different from the other examples. The rivet backs do look like they are stamped Dooney Bourke, right? Speculating here: it may have just been a different rivet supplier or an early version of the rivet. Thanks for pointing that out, I'm still learning too!
> 
> Yes, Horsekeeping is a reputable vintage Dooney & Bourke seller.
> 
> ETA: I found two examples of Cavalry bags with what appear to be the "no donut" style of small rivets on the plate:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CV/1050-trooper-sm-taupebt.htm
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CV/cavmini91.htm



Yep, my rivets are stamped Dooney Bourke on the back. And I also scrounged up a few examples of 'my' type of latch on Spectators and others in the Cavalry line, too. Thanks for all your help and follow-up!


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> The bag looks fine.
> 
> I found this listing that, although the seller doesn't show the inside, she does show the older DB (not duck) fob  and the same feet. I believe that the rounded feet were on the original versions of carpet bags.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLDVintage-Dooney-Bourke-Carpet-Bag-55cbfb5ce1d65f1f79000d83





Catbird9 said:


> It looks authentic to me too. It's definitely not an Essex, though. It looks like a Small Carpet Bag, but without measurements, I can't be certain.
> 
> I agree with you about the feet, they are different from others of this style I've seen. For example, scroll down to the picture of the feet on this one:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/GRAB/906-GRAB-carpet-whitebt.htm



Thank you very much BeenBurned and Catbird. Have a nice Valentine's day, ladies


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## latetotheparty

Because of the help I received from you both, BeenBurned n Catbird,  I found that same style bag that you guys help me authenticate, but this one has a green label, n is brown in color. Just want to verify authenticity,  Thanks

https://www.etsy.com/listing/266868490/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-11-x-8-brown?ref=hp_mod_rf

etsy seller; Coachcrossing


----------



## Catbird9

latetotheparty said:


> Because of the help I received from you both, BeenBurned n Catbird,  I found that same style bag that you guys help me authenticate, but this one has a green label, n is brown in color. Just want to verify authenticity,  Thanks
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/266868490/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-11-x-8-brown?ref=hp_mod_rf
> 
> etsy seller; Coachcrossing



Authentic Large Carpet Bag. The fob has a matching brown pebbled leather hanger. Nice find!


----------



## JaNan16

Authentication please.

Item: Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Purse
Listing number: 27681019
Seller: Goodwill
Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=27681019

Comments: I am not familiar with this style though I do believe it to be valid. If so, does anyone know the name and time frame of this one?


----------



## Catbird9

JaNan16 said:


> Authentication please.
> 
> Item: Dooney And Bourke All Weather Leather Purse
> Listing number: 27681019
> Seller: Goodwill
> Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=27681019
> 
> Comments: I am not familiar with this style though I do believe it to be valid. If so, does anyone know the name and time frame of this one?



Medium Double Pocket Outback, Style #R35, retail $290 in 1996.

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/354-outback-double-med-bonebt.htm

Very cool bag, IMHO.


----------



## JaNan16

Catbird9 said:


> Medium Double Pocket Outback, Style #R35, retail $290 in 1996.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/354-outback-double-med-bonebt.htm
> 
> Very cool bag, IMHO.



Thanks a bunch CatBird!!! I think it is very cool too, I don't have one like it. I checked at horsekeeping, but didn't know what to call it so was unsuccessful in searching. I kept trying to include "toggle" in my searches.


----------



## latetotheparty

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks a bunch CatBird!!! I think it is very cool too, I don't have one like it. I checked at horsekeeping, but didn't know what to call it so was unsuccessful in searching. I kept trying to include "toggle" in my searches.



That's a very nice bag, did you get it?


----------



## latetotheparty

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Large Carpet Bag. The fob has a matching brown pebbled leather hanger. Nice find!



Catbird n BeenBurned, I received the large carpetbag n I love it, however it came stuffed with a lot of plastic, n sent in a mylar bag for delivery. The bag itself is very nice, I like it a lot, but it will not stand on its own with out the plastic stuffing inside, it just keels over, and bends .I wrote to the seller n she offered to take it back, I have to pay shipping back n will not get refunded my original shipping, even tho description and the depiction are not accurate. My question is has anybody on the Dooney forum successfully dunked a vintage dooney to regain it's shape? Or should I just return n take a loss?


----------



## JaNan16

latetotheparty said:


> That's a very nice bag, did you get it?



I did not.    I hope someone at the purse forum got it!


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> Catbird n BeenBurned, I received the large carpetbag n I love it, however it came stuffed with a lot of plastic, n sent in a mylar bag for delivery. The bag itself is very nice, I like it a lot, but it will not stand on its own with out the plastic stuffing inside, it just keels over, and bends .I wrote to the seller n she offered to take it back, I have to pay shipping back n will not get refunded my original shipping, even tho description and the depiction are not accurate. My question is has anybody on the Dooney forum successfully dunked a vintage dooney to regain it's shape? Or should I just return n take a loss?


I'm not a rehabber so I can't help. 

I've never seen a carpet bag that is too soft to stand on its own. 

I went back to look at COACHCROSSING's listing and IMO, it's a bit deceptive. While I don't fault you here, now that we know the bag is too soft to stand on its own, the pictures do show that the bag appears to be overstuffed, probably an intentional attempt to hide the fact of the sagginess.  And it definitely should have been disclosed but there's no mention of the bag not standing on its own. And a bag with feet is clearly intended to stand up.

How is Etsy's SNAD dispute process? Do they tend to make sellers cover shipping in cases of non-disclosure or snad? 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/266868..._campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_content=85386


----------



## Catbird9

latetotheparty said:


> Catbird n BeenBurned, I received the large carpetbag n I love it, however it came stuffed with a lot of plastic, n sent in a mylar bag for delivery. The bag itself is very nice, I like it a lot, but it will not stand on its own with out the plastic stuffing inside, it just keels over, and bends .I wrote to the seller n she offered to take it back, I have to pay shipping back n will not get refunded my original shipping, even tho description and the depiction are not accurate. My question is has anybody on the Dooney forum successfully dunked a vintage dooney to regain it's shape? Or should I just return n take a loss?



I have owned a Dooney Large Carpet Bag. The bag is top-heavy and when empty, tends to sag. (Photo below.) It is designed to carry a lot of stuff! If it were loaded up as intended, with more ballast at the bottom, it would probably stand on its own.

I have dunked a vintage AWL Dooney Equestrian Bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-698.html#post29709565

The process did allow me to reshape the bag _somewhat_ and made the leather a little firmer. Since then, as I have carried the bag, it has again softened up, which is OK with me.

*I would not recommend dunking the Large Carpet Bag,* mainly because of the piece that is glued in the bottom of the bag to stiffen it. There may be cardboard under there as well. The glue and/or the cardboard are likely to dissolve and/or wrinkle when drying.


----------



## latetotheparty

Catbird9 said:


> I have owned a Dooney Large Carpet Bag. The bag is top-heavy and when empty, tends to sag. (Photo below.) It is designed to carry a lot of stuff! If it were loaded up as intended, with more ballast at the bottom, it would probably stand on its own.
> 
> I have dunked a vintage AWL Dooney Equestrian Bag:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-698.html#post29709565
> 
> The process did allow me to reshape the bag _somewhat_ and made the leather a little firmer. Since then, as I have carried the bag, it has again softened up, which is OK with me.
> 
> *I would not recommend dunking the Large Carpet Bag,* mainly because of the piece that is glued in the bottom of the bag to stiffen it. There may be cardboard under there as well. The glue and/or the cardboard are likely to dissolve and/or wrinkle when drying.



Thanks so much, its going back, she will accept bag back (as well she should) but is stating that no reimbursement for shipping, I wrote back that I thought it would be good customer service if we split the shipping, since its no fault of mine that I received a bag not as pictured on the site, so far no answer. I'm trying to download a pic on here, but it didnt work for me. I did send her 5 pictures though.


----------



## JOODLZ

Last weekend I stumbled on 2 Dooney's at GW Bargain Barn. Neither in good shape, but worth $1 apiece to see if I can make them useable.

First one is approx. 12"w x 8"h x 6"d. Straps 6" to rings above buckles.
I didn't discover the registration card & white tag in the zipper pocket until it was soaking in my kitchen sinkoops! Good news: most of the spots came outothers barely noticeable.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

And this is the other
Approx. 12"w x 8"h x 3.5"d. Strap drop 12" to rings.
Is this a Sophie something-or-other? Any info is much appreciated.
Thanks, again!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Last weekend I stumbled on 2 Dooney's at GW Bargain Barn. Neither in good shape, but worth $1 apiece to see if I can make them useable.
> 
> First one is approx. 12"w x 8"h x 6"d. Straps 6" to rings above buckles.
> I didn't discover the registration card & white tag in the zipper pocket until it was soaking in my kitchen sinkoops! Good news: most of the spots came outothers barely noticeable.
> Thanks in advance!





JOODLZ said:


> And this is the other
> Approx. 12"w x 8"h x 3.5"d. Strap drop 12" to rings.
> Is this a Sophie something-or-other? Any info is much appreciated.
> Thanks, again!


Both are fine and I'll repeat what I've said in the past: You have the best Goodwill stores or you know where they hide the good stuff!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JOODLZ said:


> And this is the other
> Approx. 12"w x 8"h x 3.5"d. Strap drop 12" to rings.
> Is this a Sophie something-or-other? Any info is much appreciated.
> Thanks, again!



Hey gal, you DO know about the Dooney trade in program, don't you?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hi BB.  Would you please give me your opinion on this purse (not the strap or fob).  And what it is if you think it is, in fact, a Dooney?  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27213840137...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I272138401377.N36.S1.R3.TR13


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Both are fine and I'll repeat what I've said in the past: You have the best Goodwill stores or you know where they hide the good stuff!



Thanks, BeenBurned! Yes, my sleepy little beach town has really good GW's and other thrifts. And thanks to ALL the stuff I've learned from being a tPF-er for several years serves me well in spotting the good stuff  Heading out to GW 50% off sale this morningwhee!!!



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, you DO know about the Dooney trade in program, don't you?



Really? I'll have to check this out, but I doubt they would accept a thrifted bagand I'd be mortified to send in anything that had been so badly used. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned! Yes, my sleepy little beach town has really good GW's and other thrifts. And thanks to ALL the stuff I've learned from being a tPF-er for several years serves me well in spotting the good stuff  Heading out to GW 50% off sale this morningwhee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'll have to check this out, but I doubt they would accept a thrifted bagand I'd be mortified to send in anything that had been so badly used. Thanks for the tip though!


On the contrary, girl!  The purpose is to dump an old crusty bag!  I've sent in some real toads and got each time between $150-$300 credit.  No strap, no d-rings, hardware taken, the works.  The real point of the program is to keep you buying Dooney...


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, you DO know about the Dooney trade in program, don't you?





JOODLZ said:


> Really? I'll have to check this out, but I doubt they would accept a thrifted bagand I'd be mortified to send in anything that had been so badly used. Thanks for the tip though!





eyeoftheleopard said:


> On the contrary, girl!  The purpose is to dump an old crusty bag!  I've sent in some real toads and got each time between $150-$300 credit.  No strap, no d-rings, hardware taken, the works.  The real point of the program is to keep you buying Dooney...


She's right. That's exactly what the program is intended for. 

Here's the policy:
http://www.dooney.com/customer-service/the-dooney-guarantee/repairs-replacements.html

*The Dooney & Bourke Repair/Replacement Program*

*REPAIRS:*
 After the initial year covered by our  guarantee, we will gladly repair any Dooney & Bourke bag or  accessory that has become damaged or worn. Repair costs vary, depending  on the condition of the item, but will not exceed half of the current  retail price for that particular style. Once we receive an item for  repair, we will inspect the item, advise you of repair costs (via mail,  allow 1-2 weeks) and request your approval before any repair work takes  place. If your bag or accessory is beyond repair or if repair costs  exceed half of the current retail price you will be eligible for a  replacement.

*REPLACEMENTS:*
 If an item is beyond repair, or if the  repair costs exceed half of the current retail price, you have the  option of having it replaced. You will be offered credit for half the  current retail price of that item to apply toward a replacement item of  equal or greater value. Cannot be applied to sale prices. Please note:  The original item will not be returned to you. Once you have authorized a  replacement, this item will be destroyed.

*PROCESSING:*
To repair or replace an item please  return it to our factory with your name, address, and phone number (day  and evening) via insured mail or UPS. Be sure to include a description  of the repair / replacement needed. Allow 1-2 weeks for a written  response and 4-6 weeks time for your requested repair and/or  replacement.

       Dooney & Bourke, Inc.
      Att: Return Department
      1 Regent Street
      E. Norwalk, CT 06855

      If you have any questions, we're here to help. Contact us at (800) 347-5000 or service@dooney.com.


*NOTE*: Dooney & Bourke reserves the right to reject or cancel any order at any time and provide a refund of any amounts paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi BB.  Would you please give me your opinion on this purse (not the strap or fob).  And what it is if you think it is, in fact, a Dooney?  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272138401377?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI272138401377.N36.S1.R3.TR13


I believe that bag is authentic but I don't know the name of the style. 

Some AWL black bags have black pockets. But it's!) ONLY black bags that will have a black pocket. (Red or bone pockets are NEVER on authentic red or bone bags.)


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you, @BB.


----------



## Almmac

Hello, I just received a bag and I am doubting its authenticity. That probably means I've gotten my first dupe (that I know about). This is only the 2nd DB bag I've ever had and I got it to work on my rehabbing skills. Here is the link to the listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-Navy-Brown-/222043405858
I will add photos of the reasons I think this is fake as well. The rivets inside the bag have the DB engraving while the ones on the strap don't. Some of the brass hardware has the "solid brass" engraving (front latch, and buckle) while other parts (side strap rings) do not. Thank you for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Almmac said:


> Hello, I just received a bag and I am doubting its authenticity. That probably means I've gotten my first dupe (that I know about). This is only the 2nd DB bag I've ever had and I got it to work on my rehabbing skills. Here is the link to the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-Navy-Brown-/222043405858
> I will add photos of the reasons I think this is fake as well. The rivets inside the bag have the DB engraving while the ones on the strap don't. Some of the brass hardware has the "solid brass" engraving (front latch, and buckle) while other parts (side strap rings) do not. Thank you for your help!


It's an authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## Almmac

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic equestrian bag.



Thank you so much! I was conflicted about it. I thought that the bag might be authentic though I was worried about the crooked stitching at the bottom seam and the strap rivets. The bag doesn't feel like a fake though (I don't think). The leather is nice and heavy and smells of leather. Ah, what a relief! Rehabbing game on!


----------



## Almmac

Hello BB, I just received my 2nd purse that I ordered for rehabbing purposes and once again, I'm in doubt as to its authenticity. This time none of the hardware has the solid brass engraving. I'm pretty sure the hardware is not brass but rather gold toned stainless steel. I thought it had stainless steel hardware when I bought it. There is no tarnish but there are some places where the gold is fading/rubbing off. The bag appears to be genuine leather. It didn't come with a fob but the seller was kind enough to include one with the bag for free. Here's the link to the listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Satchel-Messenger-Hobo-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-/361506985474
I will post a few additional photos of the bag so you can see what I am seeing. Everything seems to be of good quality but the gold toned hardware is throwing me. I just don't have a lot of experience with DB bags but there are a ton of vintage ones on the bay. Btw, I can return the bag for any reason within a few days of receiving it, which I will do if this turns out to be a dupe. Thank you SO much for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Almmac said:


> Hello BB, I just received my 2nd purse that I ordered for rehabbing purposes and once again, I'm in doubt as to its authenticity. This time none of the hardware has the solid brass engraving. I'm pretty sure the hardware is not brass but rather gold toned stainless steel. I thought it had stainless steel hardware when I bought it. There is no tarnish but there are some places where the gold is fading/rubbing off. The bag appears to be genuine leather. It didn't come with a fob but the seller was kind enough to include one with the bag for free. Here's the link to the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Satchel-Messenger-Hobo-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-/361506985474
> I will post a few additional photos of the bag so you can see what I am seeing. Everything seems to be of good quality but the gold toned hardware is throwing me. I just don't have a lot of experience with DB bags but there are a ton of vintage ones on the bay. Btw, I can return the bag for any reason within a few days of receiving it, which I will do if this turns out to be a dupe. Thank you SO much for your help!


The bag is authentic. 

I'm not sure whether they're still using solid brass. Over the years, some of the companies have trimmed both costs and weight and use brass-plating. (Coach has done the same.)

Had you posted before buying, I would have advised you to check the toolhaus feedback for the seller, station_85 ( station85 - station 85). 

She has a bad reputation for not honestly or accurately disclosing and describing the condition.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## Almmac

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> I'm not sure whether they're still using solid brass. Over the years, some of the companies have trimmed both costs and weight and use brass-plating. (Coach has done the same.)
> 
> Had you posted before buying, I would have advised you to check the toolhaus feedback for the seller, station_85 ( station85 - station 85).
> 
> She has a bad reputation for not honestly or accurately disclosing and describing the condition.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



I didn't know the seller has a bad rep on here. 
I was surprised to receive a purse with faded gold hardware instead of the silver described in the listing. I just assumed that the gold is so faded that the seller thought it was silver. I don't really mind the faded hardware as long as it's authentic. Eventually it will BE silver. Even Chanel uses gold plated hardware. It doesn't tarnish so that's something, I suppose.
Everything else about the purse is fine, even better than I was expecting. I guess I lucked out this time... again. In the future, I will be sure to research the seller on here before I buy from anyone else on the bay. 
That's great news about the authenticity! Thank you so much! I really do appreciate your help!


----------



## oldbaglover

Almmac said:


> Hello BB, I just received my 2nd purse that I ordered for rehabbing purposes and once again, I'm in doubt as to its authenticity. This time none of the hardware has the solid brass engraving. I'm pretty sure the hardware is not brass but rather gold toned stainless steel. I thought it had stainless steel hardware when I bought it. There is no tarnish but there are some places where the gold is fading/rubbing off. The bag appears to be genuine leather. It didn't come with a fob but the seller was kind enough to include one with the bag for free. Here's the link to the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Satchel-Messenger-Hobo-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-/361506985474
> I will post a few additional photos of the bag so you can see what I am seeing. Everything seems to be of good quality but the gold toned hardware is throwing me. I just don't have a lot of experience with DB bags but there are a ton of vintage ones on the bay. Btw, I can return the bag for any reason within a few days of receiving it, which I will do if this turns out to be a dupe. Thank you SO much for your help!


the lining is really soiled but may clean up. when rehabbed please post some photos as it is pretty leather.


----------



## Almmac

oldbaglover said:


> the lining is really soiled but may clean up. when rehabbed please post some photos as it is pretty leather.



I agree that the leather is beautiful. That is why I wanted the purse. I usually post my rehab projects in the Coach Rehab Club thread. I will definitely post pics when I get it back in shape. This one should be easy.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> I'm not sure whether they're still using solid brass. Over the years, some of the companies have trimmed both costs and weight and use brass-plating. (Coach has done the same.)
> 
> Had you posted before buying, I would have advised you to check the toolhaus feedback for the seller, station_85 ( station85 - station 85).
> 
> She has a bad reputation for not honestly or accurately disclosing and describing the condition.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



BB, does the alligator clips strap look after market to you?  And how the straps are cut/finished on the ends?  Looks odd to me.

All of my newer straps on similar pieces are finished on the end like so, center cut to a peak:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Re:


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> BB, does the alligator clips strap look after market to you?  And how the straps are cut/finished on the ends?  Looks odd to me.
> 
> All of my newer straps on similar pieces are finished on the end like so, center cut to a peak:





eyeoftheleopard said:


> Re:


I didn't catch the clips on the strap but now that you've pointed it out, I can say I've never seen those type of clips nor that type of ends of the straps. 

I don't have a bag of the same style to compare but because of the seller's history, it wouldn't surprise me if she sold an item with a non-original strap and didn't disclose it. (In her defense, it's possible that she's unaware that the strap may have been swapped out.)

ETA: Note to buyer: The bag is authentic but there's a strong possibility that the strap isn't the one that originally came with the bag.


----------



## vespery

Hi, I'm looking to buy my first Dooney & Bourke and would really appreciate it if someone could help authenticate these for me. Thank you! 

Name: Vtg DOONEY & BOURKE Carrier British Tan Leather Satchel
Seller: station_85
Item ID: 361513445732
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-...f21578b&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=162007862749

Name: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody, British Tan
Seller: tgjbh
Item ID: 141898992593
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141898992593?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: Dooney & Bourke square vintage carrier
Seller: jackyerobin
Item ID: 252319397543
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252319397543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

vespery said:


> Hi, I'm looking to buy my first Dooney & Bourke and would really appreciate it if someone could help authenticate these for me. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Vtg DOONEY & BOURKE Carrier British Tan Leather Satchel
> Seller: station_85
> Item ID: 361513445732
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-...f21578b&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=162007862749
> 
> Name: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody, British Tan
> Seller: tgjbh
> Item ID: 141898992593
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141898992593?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: Dooney & Bourke square vintage carrier
> Seller: jackyerobin
> Item ID: 252319397543
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252319397543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


All are authentic but please see my comment about station_85:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-413.html#post29980212

I (personally) wouldn't buy from her ever again!


----------



## vespery

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic but please see my comment about station_85:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-please-use-the-118342-413.html#post29980212
> 
> I (personally) wouldn't buy from her ever again!



Thank you for the authentication and warning! I'll steer clear of her.


----------



## justineb1

Does anyone know the name of this bag and around when it was made?








I've inherited this bag from my aunt. The serial number starts with an H. I believe this is authentic. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ravvie99

Could you please help a noob out with this thrifted wallet/clutch? Thank you! Also, I did not know about the trade-in program so thank y'all for that, too 

Item: Slim zip clutch (I think?)
Seller: Savers
Dimensions: 7.25L, 4W, 0.5D (closed); 7.25L, 12W (opened)
Comments: missing the removable checkbook holder


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Could you please help a noob out with this thrifted wallet/clutch? Thank you! Also, I did not know about the trade-in program so thank y'all for that, too
> 
> Item: Slim zip clutch (I think?)
> Seller: Savers
> Dimensions: 7.25L, 4W, 0.5D (closed); 7.25L, 12W (opened)
> Comments: missing the removable checkbook holder


It's authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you, thank you! 

BTW, this wallet feels buttery compared to my spectator. Does AWL typically feel softer on vintage wallets v. purses because they get handled more? Or does this have anything to do with AWL2, which I just heard about? Just curious and want to learn.


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> BTW, this wallet feels buttery compared to my spectator. Does AWL typically feel softer on vintage wallets v. purses because they get handled more? Or does this have anything to do with AWL2, which I just heard about? Just curious and want to learn.



I think the leather used on the vintage AWL wallets was generally thinner than the leather used for the bags. Being handled more has something to do with how soft they feel, too. 

I don't know much about AWL2, but neither your Spectator nor the wallet you asked about are made of it.


----------



## Ravvie99

Catbird9 said:


> I think the leather used on the vintage AWL wallets was generally thinner than the leather used for the bags. Being handled more has something to do with how soft they feel, too.
> 
> I don't know much about AWL2, but neither your Spectator nor the wallet you asked about are made of it.



Ah, makes sense, noticed this thickness difference on my non-vintage Coach wallets and bags, too. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

justineb1 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag and around when it was made?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306818
> 
> 
> I've inherited this bag from my aunt. The serial number starts with an H. I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Thank you!



I believe it was called a Small Slouch, style #RU774. Here's one, with tag, for comparison:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Vintage...308440?hash=item5d5ebb8e18:g:d7AAAOSwAYtWN2hp

The red paper tags were used from 2002 to late 2000s according to this guide:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


----------



## BeenBurned

justineb1 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag and around when it was made?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306818
> 
> 
> I've inherited this bag from my aunt. The serial number starts with an H. I believe this is authentic.
> 
> Thank you!





Catbird9 said:


> I believe it was called a Small Slouch, style #RU774. Here's one, with tag, for comparison:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Vintage...308440?hash=item5d5ebb8e18:g:d7AAAOSwAYtWN2hp
> 
> The red paper tags were used from 2002 to late 2000s according to this guide:
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


I had a similar slouch in 2007 so I believe it's from around that time, +/- a year in either direction.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
This one has me stumped, based on the strap attachmentI've been looking for a match online and can't find one with bucklesand there are no numbers on the back of the D&B tag inside...fingers crossed 
Approx. 7.75"w x 8"h x 3.5"d. Strap drops 18" to buckles.
Is this a Teton? Any info is appreciated...Thanks in advance, as always!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> This one has me stumped, based on the strap attachmentI've been looking for a match online and can't find one with bucklesand there are no numbers on the back of the D&B tag inside...fingers crossed
> Approx. 7.75"w x 8"h x 3.5"d. Strap drops 18" to buckles.
> Is this a Teton? Any info is appreciated...Thanks in advance, as always!



It seems authentic to me. It's a small Teton Drawstring. Horsekeeping has one picture of a British Tan small drawstring with a buckle strap attachment like yours.
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/Dooney-Bourke-DRAWSTRING.htm
(Scroll down to item #504.)

Yours has the red white and blue label sewn in upside down, and you say there's no number, which is odd. 

Other opinions welcome!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> It seems authentic to me. It's a small Teton Drawstring. Horsekeeping has one picture of a British Tan small drawstring with a buckle strap attachment like yours.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/Dooney-Bourke-DRAWSTRING.htm
> (Scroll down to item #504.)
> 
> Yours has the red white and blue label sewn in upside down, and you say there's no number, which is odd.
> 
> Other opinions welcome!



Thanks for this Catbird9though the #504 bag has buckles, it's not quite the same as mineno pinked-edge leather at the top, nor the braided drawstring. Still a bit worried about the label though. My fingers are still crossed


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for this Catbird9though the #504 bag has buckles, it's not quite the same as mineno pinked-edge leather at the top, nor the braided drawstring. Still a bit worried about the label though. My fingers are still crossed



Right, the Horsekeeping #504 is not a Teton. It was the only example I could easily find of a Dooney AWL Drawstring with buckled straps.

The Teton color-scheme was tri-tone with the distinctive pinked edge trim.

They came in several styles, including various sizes of Drawstrings (very popular), Shoulder Bags, and Backpacks. There were also matching wallets. Here's a 1994 ad:


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> This one has me stumped, based on the strap attachment&#8230;I've been looking for a match online and can't find one with buckles&#8230;and there are no numbers on the back of the D&B tag inside...fingers crossed
> Approx. 7.75"w x 8"h x 3.5"d. Strap drops 18" to buckles.
> Is this a Teton? Any info is appreciated...Thanks in advance, as always!





Catbird9 said:


> It seems authentic to me. It's a small Teton Drawstring. Horsekeeping has one picture of a British Tan small drawstring with a buckle strap attachment like yours.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/Dooney-Bourke-DRAWSTRING.htm
> (Scroll down to item #504.)
> 
> Yours has the red white and blue label sewn in upside down, and you say there's no number, which is odd.
> 
> Other opinions welcome!





JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for this Catbird9&#8230;though the #504 bag has buckles, it's not quite the same as mine&#8230;no pinked-edge leather at the top, nor the braided drawstring. Still a bit worried about the label though. My fingers are still crossed


It seems okay to me too.

 There was one other instance I can recall where it seemed to be a mistake where Dooney forgot to stamp the serial number on the label.  The thing that concerns me more is the second mistake where the tag is sewn in upside-down. I've only seen upside red, white and blue tags on fakes. 

To confirm, I'd like to see the back of the serial tag. Is there a d-ring tab? Can you get a clear picture of the binding on the inside seams?

Although this has a buckle strap, the buckle does look consistent with other buckles on Dooneys. I think 504 is the non-Teton version of the same style.

I'll do a bit of digging to see if I can find another of the same style.

ETA: So far, I haven't found any others that show the inside but here are two images of what appear to be the same bag with buckles.
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/502995852106285382/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/321374123383090753/

ETA again: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...623400?hash=item25b80c9968:g:7h4AAOSwoudW35Av


----------



## Catbird9

Update:

Correction: It appears there's a *Mini* bucket/drawstring Teton. Found one on Etsy. It does have the buckle strap attachments.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/163929...6iEPe3NgdseHj-tP8ISQFgYxGszgjpOcc4aAs7t8P8HAQ


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It seems okay to me too.
> 
> There was one other instance I can recall where it seemed to be a mistake where Dooney forgot to stamp the serial number on the label.  The thing that concerns me more is the second mistake where the tag is sewn in upside-down. I've only seen upside red, white and blue tags on fakes.
> 
> To confirm, I'd like to see the back of the serial tag. Is there a d-ring tab? Can you get a clear picture of the binding on the inside seams?
> 
> Although this has a buckle strap, the buckle does look consistent with other buckles on Dooneys. I think 504 is the non-Teton version of the same style.
> 
> I'll do a bit of digging to see if I can find another of the same style.
> 
> ETA: So far, I haven't found any others that show the inside but here are two images of what appear to be the same bag with buckles.
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/502995852106285382/
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/321374123383090753/
> 
> ETA again:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...623400?hash=item25b80c9968:g:7h4AAOSwoudW35Av





Catbird9 said:


> Update:
> 
> Correction: It appears there's a "*Mini* Drawstring" Teton. Found one on Etsy. It does have the buckle strap attachments.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/163929...6iEPe3NgdseHj-tP8ISQFgYxGszgjpOcc4aAs7t8P8HAQ



Duuhit never occurred to me to really BEND the cloth taglook what I found. The cloth tag is open on the bottom side, not continuous as we usually see. Leads me to believe it's just upside down! Thanks to both of you for the research!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Duuh&#8230;it never occurred to me to really BEND the cloth tag&#8230;look what I found. The cloth tag is open on the bottom side, not continuous as we usually see. Leads me to believe it's just upside down! Thanks to both of you for the research!


Yup, the bag is absolutely authentic!

The tag is open on the bottom because it's upside down! That open part should have gone under the piping.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, the bag is absolutely authentic!
> 
> The tag is open on the bottom because it's upside down! That open part should have gone under the piping.



YAYYIPPEEYAHOOI was sweating bullets over this one  Thanks so much!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JOODLZ said:


> YAYYIPPEEYAHOOI was sweating bullets over this one  Thanks so much!



It's is authentic.  The medium and large Tetons have the padded strap.  This is the small Teton.  Great find, great bag!  This pic shows a S and M:


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic? It doesnt have the telltale off color stitching, but I've never seen braided straps like this on a satchel bag. Thank you very much

item num: 262349759239

seller ID: pennykay407

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...759239?hash=item3d1543a307:g:lyoAAOSwJQdW8xgz


----------



## Catbird9

latetotheparty said:


> Is this bag authentic? It doesnt have the telltale off color stitching, but I've never seen braided straps like this on a satchel bag. Thank you very much
> 
> item num: 262349759239
> 
> seller ID: pennykay407
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...759239?hash=item3d1543a307:g:lyoAAOSwJQdW8xgz



Fakeroo. Handles completely wrong! Probably made of two-tone faux-pebbled vinyl. Inside pockets wrong.  Feet wrong type. Please report.


----------



## casmitty

Are bags from luvmypurses2 on ebay authentic? Not sure how to post the thread from ebay.  Got the large Florentine Barlow in Chestnut and it came with tags, D&B registration and dust bag.  Also, when registering a bag on the D&B website, if the bag was fake wouldn't it state that you can't register it?  Thanks.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## BeenBurned

casmitty said:


> Are bags from luvmypurses2 on ebay authentic? Not sure how to post the thread from ebay.  Got the large Florentine Barlow in Chestnut and it came with tags, D&B registration and dust bag.  Also, when registering a bag on the D&B website, if the bag was fake wouldn't it state that you can't register it?  Thanks.  &#65533;&#65533;


To post a link to the listing, highlight the URL address at the top of the listing page, copy and paste it in the reply box.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The bag is fine. 

I'm not sure what would happen if you tried to register a fake. I would assume it wouldn't recognize the number you put in. (Personally, I've never registered any bag!)


----------



## casmitty

BeenBurned said:


> To post a link to the listing, highlight the URL address at the top of the listing page, copy and paste it in the reply box.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The bag is fine.
> 
> I'm not sure what would happen if you tried to register a fake. I would assume it wouldn't recognize the number you put in. (Personally, I've never registered any bag!)


Thank you BeenBurned.  I absolutely love this bag and it would've burned me too to think that I've been bamboozled!!!


----------



## latetotheparty

latetotheparty said:


> Is this bag authentic? It doesnt have the telltale off color stitching, but I've never seen braided straps like this on a satchel bag. Thank you very much
> 
> item num: 262349759239
> 
> seller ID: pennykay407
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...759239?hash=item3d1543a307:g:lyoAAOSwJQdW8xgz



Thanks, I reported it


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Almmac said:


> Hello BB, I just received my 2nd purse that I ordered for rehabbing purposes and once again, I'm in doubt as to its authenticity. This time none of the hardware has the solid brass engraving. I'm pretty sure the hardware is not brass but rather gold toned stainless steel. I thought it had stainless steel hardware when I bought it. There is no tarnish but there are some places where the gold is fading/rubbing off. The bag appears to be genuine leather. It didn't come with a fob but the seller was kind enough to include one with the bag for free. Here's the link to the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Satchel-Messenger-Hobo-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-/361506985474
> I will post a few additional photos of the bag so you can see what I am seeing. Everything seems to be of good quality but the gold toned hardware is throwing me. I just don't have a lot of experience with DB bags but there are a ton of vintage ones on the bay. Btw, I can return the bag for any reason within a few days of receiving it, which I will do if this turns out to be a dupe. Thank you SO much for your help!



BB, remember this bag?  Here is another bag with the same strap, just shortened:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291715776274?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> BB, remember this bag?  Here is another bag with the same strap, just shortened:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291715776274?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I think that's  a nice bag! I can't see the strap too well though.


----------



## Almmac

eyeoftheleopard said:


> BB, remember this bag?  Here is another bag with the same strap, just shortened:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291715776274?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's my bag!  I like mine but it's not as big as I thought it would be. It has really nice thick leather. I am currently in the process of restoring mine to it's former glory (hopefully). The leather turned out to be painted, which I wasn't expecting, so it's turning into more of a project than I anticipated.


----------



## BeenBurned

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Satchel-Messenger-Hobo-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-/361506985474



Almmac said:


> It's my bag!  I like mine but it's not as big as I thought it would be. It has really nice thick leather. I am currently in the process of restoring mine to it's former glory (hopefully). The leather turned out to be painted, which I wasn't expecting, so it's turning into more of a project than I anticipated.


Painted and not disclosed? This is precisely why station_85 (station85) has the type of feedback she has!


----------



## Almmac

BeenBurned said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Brown-Leather-Hobo-Satchel-Messenger-Hobo-Crossbody-Purse-Bag-/361506985474
> 
> 
> Painted and not disclosed? This is precisely why station_85 (station85) has the type of feedback she has!



BB, I was really surprised when the paint started peeling off but that is the reason I wanted to get these less expensive but still well made purses to restore so I can see how and if I can take the curveballs that are thrown my way. The purse is still salvageable and it is a learning experience. I agree that the seller should fully disclose everything about the items she sells but I wonder if she even knows. If she is buying these purses used, she may not get the full history and most people don't want to do a lot of work on a purse they just plan to sell. I can see why because there is so much that can go wrong with a purse restoration, especially if you don't know the entire history of the purse.


----------



## BeenBurned

Almmac said:


> BB, I was really surprised when the paint started peeling off but that is the reason I wanted to get these less expensive but still well made purses to restore so I can see how and if I can take the curveballs that are thrown my way. The purse is still salvageable and it is a learning experience. *I agree that the seller should fully disclose everything about the items she sells but I wonder if she even knows. If she is buying these purses used, she may not get the full history and most people don't want to do a lot of work on a purse they just plan to sell.* I can see why because there is so much that can go wrong with a purse restoration, especially if you don't know the entire history of the purse.


A seller who handles as many bags as station_85 does should know when a bag has been treated. And if she doesn't recognize it, she's not taking the time to really look at the bags she sells and for which she gets paid by buyers! 

Additionally, since her non-disclosure feedback contains comments to that effect going back years, wouldn't you think station85 would have gotten the message that she isn't doing her due diligence? 

I understand missing something the first or second time, but good sellers learn from their mistakes to make sure they don't make the same mistakes again!


----------



## Almmac

BeenBurned said:


> A seller who handles as many bags as station_85 does should know when a bag has been treated. And if she doesn't recognize it, she's not taking the time to really look at the bags she sells and for which she gets paid by buyers!
> 
> Additionally, since her non-disclosure feedback contains comments to that effect going back years, wouldn't you think station85 would have gotten the message that she isn't doing her due diligence?
> 
> I understand missing something the first or second time, but good sellers learn from their mistakes to make sure they don't make the same mistakes again!



I agree with you about the seller station_85. She has been selling purses for long enough now that she has probably seen it all. Her ratings on eBay are not that bad - 99.9% is not enough to discourage the average buyer. I suppose she makes a new account after getting enough negative reviews. It's pretty bag when a seller is known on a major forum such as this one for being dishonest. I just try to see the positive side to everything and probably make excuses for people when I shouldn't.


----------



## BeenBurned

Almmac said:


> I agree with you about the seller station_85. She has been selling purses for long enough now that she has probably seen it all. Her ratings on eBay are not that bad - 99.9% is not enough to discourage the average buyer. I suppose she makes a new account after getting enough negative reviews. It's pretty bag when a seller is known on a major forum such as this one for being dishonest. I just try to see the positive side to everything and probably make excuses for people when I shouldn't.


You don't think she's gotten enough negs? (Note that she has so many, they don't even all load!) And keep in mind that not all dissatisfied buyers leave feedback. The fact is that staion85 just doesn't care! 

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## Almmac

BeenBurned said:


> You don't think she's gotten enough negs? (Note that she has so many, they don't even all load!) And keep in mind that not all dissatisfied buyers leave feedback. The fact is that staion85 just doesn't care!
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



I was talking about her eBay seller ratings that you can see on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/usr/station_85?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
From there it looks like she has 3 negative, 10 neutral, and 3,513 positive reviews!
Most people don't know about toolhaus.org. I will definitely be using that service from now on. What a great tool for online buying! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BeenBurned

Almmac said:


> I was talking about her eBay seller ratings that you can see on eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/station_85?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> From there it looks like she has 3 negative, 10 neutral, and 3,513 positive reviews!
> Most people don't know about toolhaus.org. I will definitely be using that service from now on. What a great tool for online buying! Thanks for the heads up!


Yup, that's why Toolhaus, Goofbay, Watchcount and other sites are so helpful in allowing us to see the bigger picture. 

Ebay's feedback page only shows feedbacks for the most recent 12 months and with a seller who sells in the volume that station85 / station_85 sells in, that page doesn't give a full enough picture. That's why other tools are so helpful and give so much more information.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I don't understand what you mean by painted.  Like...someone took some paint and a paintbrush and painted over the pebbled leather?

I'd be PISSED.&#55357;&#56878;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> You don't think she's gotten enough negs? (Note that she has so many, they don't even all load!) And keep in mind that not all dissatisfied buyers leave feedback. The fact is that staion85 just doesn't care!
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=station_85&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



This is great info.  The fact is she sends out bags in questionable condition.  Moreover, some ppl feel they don't have the right to complain-how many of those buyers are out there...?


----------



## Ravvie99

Every time I come for an authentication I learn something - had been wondering what toolhaus was! Finally I get how people can have crazy high scores but still be ... not recommended.

Annnyway, I scored 2 thrifted wallets I'm hoping you might provide authentication for, please. Thank you!

Item: Checkbook Organizer
Seller: Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: 7W, 4T (closed) 7X, 11T (open, including tabs)


----------



## Ravvie99

Second one...thank you!

Item: ? Help!
Seller: Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: 4.5W, 3T (closed) 4.5W, 9.75T (open)


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Every time I come for an authentication I learn something - had been wondering what toolhaus was! Finally I get how people can have crazy high scores but still be ... not recommended.
> 
> Annnyway, I scored 2 thrifted wallets I'm hoping you might provide authentication for, please. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Checkbook Organizer
> Seller: Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 7W, 4T (closed) 7X, 11T (open, including tabs)





Ravvie99 said:


> Second one...thank you!
> 
> Item: ? Help!
> Seller: Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 4.5W, 3T (closed) 4.5W, 9.75T (open)


Both are authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.



Thanks, BB! I'm in love with the Fir one.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - I'm loving the bags, but I am concerned that the wallet in this listing is not authentic. I wrote to the seller and asked if she would sell just the two bags since I don't think the wallet is good, but she says that it is authentic.
Can you give me your expert opinion, thanks much as always!

seller: 2gadgetgeeks
auction# 291721388946
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...388946?hash=item43ebf32392:g:txgAAOSwZ8ZW-CNQ


----------



## Catbird9

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I'm loving the bags, but I am concerned that the wallet in this listing is not authentic. I wrote to the seller and asked if she would sell just the two bags since I don't think the wallet is good, but she says that it is authentic.
> Can you give me your expert opinion, thanks much as always!
> 
> seller: 2gadgetgeeks
> auction# 291721388946
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...388946?hash=item43ebf32392:g:txgAAOSwZ8ZW-CNQ



The wallet is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I'm loving the bags, but I am concerned that the wallet in this listing is not authentic. I wrote to the seller and asked if she would sell just the two bags since I don't think the wallet is good, but she says that it is authentic.
> Can you give me your expert opinion, thanks much as always!
> 
> seller: 2gadgetgeeks
> auction# 291721388946
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...388946?hash=item43ebf32392:g:txgAAOSwZ8ZW-CNQ





Catbird9 said:


> The wallet is fake.


And the listing is reportable since sellers aren't allowed to hide fakes within listings that may or may not include authentic items.


And a TRS should know better. I don't recommend 2gadgetgeeks.

If you're going to leave feedback (and I would for a fake Dooney wallet about which the seller is in denial), do it now because once the listing is removed, you won't be able to leave feedback.


----------



## thecollector629

Catbird9 said:


> The wallet is fake.


Thanks!


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> And the listing is reportable since sellers aren't allowed to hide fakes within listings that may or may not include authentic items.
> 
> 
> And a TRS should know better. I don't recommend 2gadgetgeeks.
> 
> If you're going to leave feedback (and I would for a fake Dooney wallet about which the seller is in denial), do it now because once the listing is removed, you won't be able to leave feedback.


Thanks!
I did not buy them because she/he would not sell just the handbags.
I had a strong feeling the wallet was not authentic.
Thanks. I will let them know and hopefully they will remove it
and relist without the crapola wallet!


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Thanks!
> I did not buy them because she/he would not sell just the handbags.
> I had a strong feeling the wallet was not authentic.
> Thanks. I will let them know and hopefully they will remove it
> and relist without the crapola wallet!


Watch for  2gadgetgeeks to relist. If the wallet shows up, please post!


----------



## Ravvie99

Could you guys please help me authenticate this signature tote? It's for my Mom and want to send her the real deal! Thank you so much!

Item: Signature tassel tote (?)
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Comments: The back of the pocket flap is the graffiti print?! But what do I know? Happy to provide more pics/info.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Could you guys please help me authenticate this signature tote? It's for my Mom and want to send her the real deal! Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Signature tassel tote (?)
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Comments: The back of the pocket flap is the graffiti print?! But what do I know? Happy to provide more pics/info.


It's authetnic. 

Dooney does/did mix fabrics when making inside pockets. I suspect it might have been a way to use up excess fabric when the pieces aren't large enough for bags.

The exterior is signature and it's splash pattern on the back of the pocket.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authetnic.
> 
> Dooney does/did mix fabrics when making inside pockets. I suspect it might have been a way to use up excess fabric when the pieces aren't large enough for bags.
> 
> The exterior is signature and it's splash pattern on the back of the pocket.



Phew, thank you so much! And thanks for correcting me on splash v. Graffiti. Your fabric theory makes sense, just scary the first time you see it!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Phew, thank you so much! And thanks for correcting me on splash v. Graffiti. Your fabric theory makes sense, just scary the first time you see it!


Splash is Dooney. Graffiti is Coach.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> Splash is Dooney. Graffiti is Coach.



[looking for forehead smack emoji...] Apparently my brain can handle only one brand


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BeenBurned said:


> Splash is Dooney. Graffiti is Coach.



I've never seen the back pocket lined with random print from another bag!  Cool!  And just for fun, ladies, and for further confusion-Dooney does have a print called Grafica. 

I KNOW RIGHT? Lol

Grafica:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The fabric one of my 80s Over Under bags is lined with on the inner back pocket:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The inner pocket:


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The inner pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317967



Now that's interesting. Suddenly I feel compelled to check the backs of all my Dooney pockets.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> Watch for  2gadgetgeeks to relist. If the wallet shows up, please post!


I wrote and asked her if they were still available because the listing was removed, but she said they had been sold.


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> I wrote and asked her if they were still available because the listing was removed, but she said they had been sold.


I hope she was honest and let the buyer know that the wallet was fake.


----------



## Lizzys

I am looking for a carefree crossbody and I would really appreciate it if you could tell me if this is authentic.  I hope there are enough pictures.  Please let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks so much!

Item: Dooney & Bourke Nylon Black Crossbody Pouchette Bag Purse Black YJ299 BB
Listing number:322040727855
Seller: maryg2012ca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322040727855?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Is this auction the older version of what they are selling currently on Dooney.com linked below?  I was going to buy it there but I like this lining better than the red on the Dooney website.  Thank you!

http://www.dooney.com/nylon-crossbo...bric&start=8&cgid=dooney-bags-style-crossbody


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I found this while thrifting today. If this is authentic, does anyone know the name of this bag? Any idea of its original color? It has patches of blue (most notably on the buckles on the sides), but is overall a greenish tinged dark gray. The bottom is wet because it had I don't even want to know what kind of crusty badness caked on, and I had to scrub it before I could handle it. Thank you for any assistance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Lizzys said:


> I am looking for a carefree crossbody and I would really appreciate it if you could tell me if this is authentic.  I hope there are enough pictures.  Please let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Nylon Black Crossbody Pouchette Bag Purse Black YJ299 BB
> Listing number:322040727855
> Seller: maryg2012ca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322040727855?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Is this auction the older version of what they are selling currently on Dooney.com linked below?  I was going to buy it there but I like this lining better than the red on the Dooney website.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/nylon-crossbo...bric&start=8&cgid=dooney-bags-style-crossbody


It's probably okay but the seller's pictures are terrible and her listing should be showing more pictures of the lining and both sides of the serial number tag. 

The bag on ebay and the bag on Dooney's site are the same style with minor detail changes.


----------



## BeenBurned

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I found this while thrifting today. If this is authentic, does anyone know the name of this bag? Any idea of its original color? It has patches of blue (most notably on the buckles on the sides), but is overall a greenish tinged dark gray. The bottom is wet because it had I don't even want to know what kind of crusty badness caked on, and I had to scrub it before I could handle it. Thank you for any assistance!


It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style.



Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style.


 
It's from the Florentine leather collection.  Looks like a hobo of some kind, as the satchels have double handles.


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello, could you please authenticate this eyeglass case? Still giggling over everyone checking their pocket backs for surprise fabrics...  Thank you!

Item: Eyeglass case
Seller: Savers
Comments: What's your take on that second row of wonky stitching on the side? It's similar (uneven!) on both sides. The 'male' part of the snap also appears broken off. Happy to provide more pics if you'd like.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this eyeglass case? Still giggling over everyone checking their pocket backs for surprise fabrics...  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Eyeglass case
> Seller: Savers
> Comments: What's your take on that second row of wonky stitching on the side? It's similar (uneven!) on both sides. The 'male' part of the snap also appears broken off. Happy to provide more pics if you'd like.


While I'm not familiar with the actual case, I don't see any problems. I believe it to be authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> While I'm not familiar with the actual case, I don't see any problems. I believe it to be authentic.



Thank you! To me, everything except that stitching looked dead on compared to the Horsekeeping one, but I'm biased since I have the matching wallet


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

catbird9 said:


> now that's interesting. Suddenly i feel compelled to check the backs of all my dooney pockets.



I KNOW RIGHT? Lol


----------



## HI5O

Good morning from Hawaii.  My mom bought this from a neighbor this weekend and I wanted to get it authenticated for her.  I don't know much about Dooney and Bourke so any information would be greatly appreciated.  It's a Dooney and Bourke wristlet (in vinyl, I think).  Looks like good quality stitching and workmanship but I'll leave to you experts!  Thank you!!!

http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/library/Dooney and Bourke wristlet


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Good morning from Hawaii.  My mom bought this from a neighbor this weekend and I wanted to get it authenticated for her.  I don't know much about Dooney and Bourke so any information would be greatly appreciated.  It's a Dooney and Bourke wristlet (in vinyl, I think).  Looks like good quality stitching and workmanship but I'll leave to you experts!  Thank you!!!
> 
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/library/Dooney and Bourke wristlet


It's authentic coated fabric and appears to be from QVC. I believe it was part of a package that included a bag, wristlet and keychain.


----------



## HI5O

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic coated fabric and appears to be from QVC. I believe it was part of a package that included a bag, wristlet and keychain.



Once again, you have come to my rescue!!! Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Lizzys

BeenBurned said:


> It's probably okay but the seller's pictures are terrible and her listing should be showing more pictures of the lining and both sides of the serial number tag.
> 
> The bag on ebay and the bag on Dooney's site are the same style with minor detail changes.



Thank you so much for your reply and review.  I ended up buying the one on ebay since I liked the lining better.  Hopefully the serial number will look okay when I get it.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## naomilange

Hi all! 
I'm new to purseforum, I specifically joined to get your help! I recently purchased a vintage Dooney & Bourke Medium Essex Shoulder Bag. This is my first Dooney so I have no idea how to authenticate it. Thank you guys for any help, I really appreciate it!! 

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/naomiflange/library/


----------



## BeenBurned

naomilange said:


> Hi all!
> I'm new to purseforum, I specifically joined to get your help! I recently purchased a vintage Dooney & Bourke Medium Essex Shoulder Bag. This is my first Dooney so I have no idea how to authenticate it. Thank you guys for any help, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/naomiflange/library/


It's authentic.

And :welcome2:


----------



## naomilange

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> And :welcome2:


Thank you so much!! Have a great day


----------



## BlondieToHell

Hey ladies!  I'm pretty sure this one is good, but I just wanted to verify and maybe see if anyone knows what it's called?  I've never seen a big blue one like this!  It's 13x11".


----------



## BeenBurned

BlondieToHell said:


> Hey ladies!  I'm pretty sure this one is good, but I just wanted to verify and maybe see if anyone knows what it's called?  I've never seen a big blue one like this!  It's 13x11".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330696
> View attachment 3330697


It's fine. I have it described as signature drawstring.


----------



## Hugapug

Hi, I recently purchased this vintage Dooney and have one expert say yes it is authentic and one say they weren't sure.  Please let me know what you think!  Thank you and have a beautiful day!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291738731211

Please forgive me if I didn't post correctly, it's my first time.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this vintage Dooney and have one expert say yes it is authentic and one say they weren't sure.  Please let me know what you think!  Thank you and have a beautiful day!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291738731211
> 
> Please forgive me if I didn't post correctly, it's my first time.  Thank you!


Hold off on paying. I'm still researching and I think my initial assessment was incorrect.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this vintage Dooney and have one expert say yes it is authentic and one say they weren't sure.  Please let me know what you think!  Thank you and have a beautiful day!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291738731211
> 
> Please forgive me if I didn't post correctly, it's my first time.  Thank you!





BeenBurned said:


> Hold off on paying. I'm still researching and I think my initial assessment was incorrect.


Okay, I'm back. *Other opinions are welcome.*

Seller  dlw2048 

 At first I said the bag is authentic but on further searching, I found another bag with some of the same details and second-guessed myself. 

I now believe your bag fake and is trying to copy R41 shopping tote. 

This is an authentic version. Note the differences in the interior pockets and most importantly, the feet.
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/622-R41-shoppingtote-blbt.htm

I'll be back with some other comparison pictures.


----------



## Hugapug

.


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> Okay, I'm back. *Other opinions are welcome.*
> 
> Seller  dlw2048
> 
> At first I said the bag is authentic but on further searching, I found another bag with some of the same details and second-guessed myself.
> 
> I now believe your bag fake and is trying to copy R41 shopping tote.
> 
> This is an authentic version. Note the differences in the interior pockets and most importantly, the feet.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/622-R41-shoppingtote-blbt.htm
> 
> I'll be back with some other comparison pictures.


Well I already paid, it's on it's way. However, she does accept returns Thank goodness. Let me know what else you find please. I couldn't see the difference in the feet. I could see the difference in the pockets inside. Is it possible that part was altered? The rivets are stamped with Dooney and Bourke. Oh I hope it is real, I love it!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this vintage Dooney and have one expert say yes it is authentic and one say they weren't sure.  Please let me know what you think!  Thank you and have a beautiful day!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291738731211
> 
> Please forgive me if I didn't post correctly, it's my first time.  Thank you!





BeenBurned said:


> Hold off on paying. I'm still researching and I think my initial assessment was incorrect.





BeenBurned said:


> Okay, I'm back. *Other opinions are welcome.*
> 
> Seller  dlw2048
> 
> At first I said the bag is authentic but on further searching, I found another bag with some of the same details and second-guessed myself.
> 
> I now believe your bag fake and is trying to copy R41 shopping tote.
> 
> This is an authentic version. Note the differences in the interior pockets and most importantly, the feet.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/622-R41-shoppingtote-blbt.htm
> 
> I'll be back with some other comparison pictures.





Hugapug said:


> Well I already paid, it's on it's way.  However, she does accept returns Thank goodness.  Let me know what else you find please.  I couldn't see the difference in the feet.  I could see the difference in the pockets inside.  Is it possible that part was altered?  The rivets are stamped with Dooney and Bourke.   Oh I hope it is real, I love it!!


Darn! I was hoping you might not have paid yet. 

In this case, I can understand why the seller might have been fooled because it's a fairly close fake but the side by sides tell a different story. 

If dlw2048 is smart, she'll just allow you to destroy the bag and will issue a full refund because the bag cannot be listed or sold. Unless she can return it for a refund, it would be a waste of money for the seller to pay for return shipping for a bag she can't do anything with. (In fact, feel free to refer her here.)

*I notice her return policy requires buyers to pay return shipping. If she wants the bag back, since it's fake, she needs to pay the return shipping. *


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> Darn! I was hoping you might not have paid yet.
> 
> In this case, I can understand why the seller might have been fooled because it's a fairly close fake but the side by sides tell a different story.
> 
> If dlw2048 is smart, she'll just allow you to destroy the bag and will issue a full refund because the bag cannot be listed or sold. Unless she can return it for a refund, it would be a waste of money for the seller to pay for return shipping for a bag she can't do anything with. (In fact, feel free to refer her here.)
> 
> *I notice her return policy requires buyers to pay return shipping. If she wants the bag back, since it's fake, she needs to pay the return shipping. *



UGH!  I'm just sick now but thank you!  Hopefully it will be a smooth return/destroy transaction.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Darn! I was hoping you might not have paid yet.
> 
> In this case, I can understand why the seller might have been fooled because it's a fairly close fake but the side by sides tell a different story.
> 
> If dlw2048 is smart, she'll just allow you to destroy the bag and will issue a full refund because the bag cannot be listed or sold. Unless she can return it for a refund, it would be a waste of money for the seller to pay for return shipping for a bag she can't do anything with. (In fact, feel free to refer her here.)
> 
> *I notice her return policy requires buyers to pay return shipping. If she wants the bag back, since it's fake, she needs to pay the return shipping. *



Truly a very close counterfeit! It even has a red white and blue sewn in label. The real one does not have a zipper closure across the top. Plus the different pockets and feet, already mentioned. Good sleuthing BeenBurned!


----------



## Hugapug

Well after that disappointment I better have you check my other purchase if you would please.  I really appreciate your time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...anJT3SCCCUZwc1bP7Ryxw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Hugapug

Hugapug said:


> UGH!  I'm just sick now but thank you!  Hopefully it will be a smooth return/destroy transaction.


I also noticed on the side straps, the rivets are on both sides on the authentic bag.  On the counterfeit bag only on one side.  Ugh, still sick about this.  If anyone out there has a white/bone/cream R41 shopper for sale I would be interested.


----------



## Catbird9

Hugapug said:


> Well I already paid, it's on it's way. However, she does accept returns Thank goodness. Let me know what else you find please. I couldn't see the difference in the feet. I could see the difference in the pockets inside. Is it possible that part was altered? The rivets are stamped with Dooney and Bourke. Oh I hope it is real, I love it!!



Hmmm. That's interesting. 

Now I'm starting to wonder....


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> UGH!  I'm just sick now but thank you!  Hopefully it will be a smooth return/destroy transaction.


If she doesn't agree to paying for the return and a full refund of your payment, open a SNAD dispute. 

Fact is that whether she knew it or not, it was her responsibility to verify that she was selling an authentic item.


Catbird9 said:


> Truly a very close counterfeit! It even has a red white and blue sewn in label. The real one does not have a zipper closure across the top. Plus the different pockets and feet, already mentioned. Good sleuthing BeenBurned!


Another problem that's hard to see is that the handles don't come off. The bottom part has the "buttonhole" but the top is permanently attached.



Catbird9 said:


> Hmmm. That's interesting.
> 
> Now I'm starting to wonder....


I also noticed the engraved rivets too and thought the bag was genuine. But it was the feet that kept bugging me so I did more digging.

I'd be interested in seeing the serial number on the reverse side of the red, white and blue label. I've seen a lot of fakes with RWB tags but the fonts and number of characters on the serial number are never right. 

In fact, someone commented on the ebay boards about never seeing a fake with a tag and a comp was posted.

This post has some side by side pictures showing differences between real and fake:
http://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashio...amp-Bourke/m-p/24862175/highlight/true#M66516

And these are a couple more pictures I saved in my files to show the difference between genuine and fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> Well after that disappointment I better have you check my other purchase if you would please.  I really appreciate your time.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...anJT3SCCCUZwc1bP7Ryxw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


That one is authentic.


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> Darn! I was hoping you might not have paid yet.
> 
> In this case, I can understand why the seller might have been fooled because it's a fairly close fake but the side by sides tell a different story.
> 
> If dlw2048 is smart, she'll just allow you to destroy the bag and will issue a full refund because the bag cannot be listed or sold. Unless she can return it for a refund, it would be a waste of money for the seller to pay for return shipping for a bag she can't do anything with. (In fact, feel free to refer her here.)
> 
> *I notice her return policy requires buyers to pay return shipping. If she wants the bag back, since it's fake, she needs to pay the return shipping. *


ADMIN:  the seller is very upset that her call name is being used publicly on this site and is asking that it be removed.  Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

It's one of the rules of the forum that on every authentication thread, the seller's ID, listing, title and other information be posted. It's done for all listings and sellers, authentic or not and done in order to help in searches of the forum. 

Listing item numbers and seller IDs helps prevent duplicate authentication requests and also helps when sellers are repeat offenders.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hugapug said:


> ADMIN:  the seller is very upset that her call name is being used publicly on this site and is asking that it be removed.  Thank you.


We are very upset that she sold you a counterfeit bag.  If she doesn't want to be called out do not sell counterfeit merchandise.  Hopefully this will be a learning experience for her.  I know it was for me.

Great sleuthing @BB and I agree with you 100% on your assessment of @hugapugs shopper.  If it makes you feel any better I was zapped by this piece, too.&#55357;&#56848;&#55357;&#56868;


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> That one is authentic.


Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> If she doesn't agree to paying for the return and a full refund of your payment, open a SNAD dispute.
> 
> Fact is that whether she knew it or not, it was her responsibility to verify that she was selling an authentic item.
> 
> Another problem that's hard to see is that the handles don't come off. The bottom part has the "buttonhole" but the top is permanently attached.
> 
> 
> I also noticed the engraved rivets too and thought the bag was genuine. But it was the feet that kept bugging me so I did more digging.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing the serial number on the reverse side of the red, white and blue label. I've seen a lot of fakes with RWB tags but the fonts and number of characters on the serial number are never right.
> 
> In fact, someone commented on the ebay boards about never seeing a fake with a tag and a comp was posted.
> 
> This post has some side by side pictures showing differences between real and fake:
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashio...amp-Bourke/m-p/24862175/highlight/true#M66516
> 
> And these are a couple more pictures I saved in my files to show the difference between genuine and fake.


She says it does not have a serial number on the back.  I will let you know for sure when I get the bag.


----------



## Hugapug

eyeoftheleopard said:


> We are very upset that she sold you a counterfeit bag.  If she doesn't want to be called out do not sell counterfeit merchandise.  Hopefully this will be a learning experience for her.  I know it was for me.
> 
> Great sleuthing @BB and I agree with you 100% on your assessment of @hugapugs shopper.  If it makes you feel any better I was zapped by this piece, too.&#55357;&#56848;&#55357;&#56868;


I agree.  I told her I would ask.  I did.  The seller is insisting it passed all the authenticity checks and that we are comparing it to a completely different bag.  This is the response I got from her:

"One is considered a Shopping bag and the other considered a briefcase - they are different styles, different colors and probably different years of production. The different style of bag would dictate what kind of pockets it would have and if it had or needed a zipper or not. Different feet probably because they are different styles and/or production years. You say my bag is fake comparing it to a totally different bag - it meets all of the D&B criteria."
"There is no serial number on the back of the tag - if you will Google D&B Purses (and Coach) purses sold in department stores such as TJ Maxx and Marshalls you will see they are 100% authentic but the serial number was on a sticker put inside the purse. Also, will you please omit my call name when discussing our transaction on line with other people or forums. I take my eBay very seriously and it makes me look like I am a scam when I am truly a honest person."

It's a very uncomfortable situation at this point.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> I agree.  I told her I would ask.  I did.  The seller is insisting it passed all the authenticity checks and that we are comparing it to a completely different bag.  This is the response I got from her:
> 
> "One is considered a Shopping bag and the other considered a briefcase - they are different styles, different colors and probably different years of production. The different style of bag would dictate what kind of pockets it would have and if it had or needed a zipper or not. Different feet probably because they are different styles and/or production years. You say my bag is fake comparing it to a totally different bag - it meets all of the D&B criteria."
> "There is no serial number on the back of the tag - if you will Google D&B Purses (and Coach) purses sold in department stores such as TJ Maxx and Marshalls you will see they are 100% authentic but the serial number was on a sticker put inside the purse. Also, will you please omit my call name when discussing our transaction on line with other people or forums. I take my eBay very seriously and it makes me look like I am a scam when I am truly a honest person."
> 
> It's a very uncomfortable situation at this point.  Thanks for all your help!


You didn't do a single thing wrong and have no reason to apologize to anyone. I hope it's not you who feels uncomfortable. 

I have several comments in response to the message you received from  dlw2048 
1. I don't know what "passed all authenticity checks" means but clearly, it didn't pass all because it was determined to be fake.

And if  dlw2048 can't see the differences in the side by side comparisons I posted, then she's in denial. 

2. While some may use the bag as a briefcase (as many do with totes), the bag made by Dooney is called a tote. (A rose by any other name.....and all that.)

This particular style was NOT made in a similar briefcase style and if a briefcase, it wouldn't have had the small pocket that this one had! Briefcases tend to have larger and wider pockets because they hold pads of paper, portfolios, etc. 

So her argument there holds no water. 

3. The fact that there's no serial number on the back of the tag is another giveaway that the bag is fake.

Her comment about TJ's and Marshall's bags having stickers instead of stamped serial numbers also indicates a lack of knowledge. 

When bags are new, the underside of the pocket may have a white sticker with style information on it but that info is NOT a serial number and those stickers often fall off. But there's also a permanent unique serial number stamped on the back of the red, white and blue tag. 

In all my years of handling and authenticating Dooneys, I've only seen one case where an authentic bag was missing the stamped serial number. And that case was human error where someone forgot to stamp it while it went down the production line.

4. No one is accusing  dlw2048 of being a scammer and in fact, several of us commented on what a close fake it was and how this mistake was understandable. 

But the fact that she continues to argue an indisputable fact is a reaction often seen when a seller is upset that she was 'caught.' 


There's nothing wrong with buying items for resale but unless one is expert, they need to verify that the item is authentic. There are boards such as this one and ebay's fashion board and there are professional authentication services such as Authenticate4U (and possibly others) who have a Dooney specialist and you can pay for an authentication.


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> You didn't do a single thing wrong and have no reason to apologize to anyone. I hope it's not you who feels uncomfortable.
> 
> I have several comments in response to the message you received from  dlw2048
> 1. I don't know what "passed all authenticity checks" means but clearly, it didn't pass all because it was determined to be fake.
> 
> And if  dlw2048 can't see the differences in the side by side comparisons I posted, then she's in denial.
> 
> 2. While some may use the bag as a briefcase (as many do with totes), the bag made by Dooney is called a tote. (A rose by any other name.....and all that.)
> 
> This particular style was NOT made in a similar briefcase style and if a briefcase, it wouldn't have had the small pocket that this one had! Briefcases tend to have larger and wider pockets because they hold pads of paper, portfolios, etc.
> 
> So her argument there holds no water.
> 
> 3. The fact that there's no serial number on the back of the tag is another giveaway that the bag is fake.
> 
> Her comment about TJ's and Marshall's bags having stickers instead of stamped serial numbers also indicates a lack of knowledge.
> 
> When bags are new, the underside of the pocket may have a white sticker with style information on it but that info is NOT a serial number and those stickers often fall off. But there's also a permanent unique serial number stamped on the back of the red, white and blue tag.
> 
> In all my years of handling and authenticating Dooneys, I've only seen one case where an authentic bag was missing the stamped serial number. And that case was human error where someone forgot to stamp it while it went down the production line.
> 
> 4. No one is accusing  dlw2048 of being a scammer and in fact, several of us commented on what a close fake it was and how this mistake was understandable.
> 
> But the fact that she continues to argue an indisputable fact is a reaction often seen when a seller is upset that she was 'caught.'
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with buying items for resale but unless one is expert, they need to verify that the item is authentic. There are boards such as this one and ebay's fashion board and there are professional authentication services such as Authenticate4U (and possibly others) who have a Dooney specialist and you can pay for an authentication.


Plus were  these bags even sold in Ross or TJ max at that time?  Did those store even exist then?  By uncomfortable I meant she said I was calling her bag a fake, I said the experts are.  She asked for all the reasons why it wasn't authentic, i sent her the photos and she said she couldn't see the differences so I listed them.  That's when she said it was being compared to the wrong bag.  I have asked her several times to produce and share her research and she hasn't.  She said it was being compared to the wrong bag and I asked to show me a different bag it should be compared to and she didn't.  Dang I wish that bag was authentic, it is everything I was looking for, except the authenticity!  Again, thank you for everyone's support!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> Plus were  these bags even sold in Ross or TJ max at that time?  Did those store even exist then?  By uncomfortable I meant she said I was calling her bag a fake, I said the experts are.  She asked for all the reasons why it wasn't authentic, i sent her the photos and she said she couldn't see the differences so I listed them.  That's when she said it was being compared to the wrong bag.  I have asked her several times to produce and share her research and she hasn't.  She said it was being compared to the wrong bag and I asked to show me a different bag it should be compared to and she didn't.  Dang I wish that bag was authentic, it is everything I was looking for, except the authenticity!  Again, thank you for everyone's support!!


Again, you spent a lot of money on a bag and you came here to learn whether you got what you paid for. 

It's clear you liked the bag and hoped it would be deemed authentic but unfortunately, that wasn't to be. That certainly isn't your "fault," nor is it the fault of those who authenticate. 

Any "fault" in this transaction lies with   dlw2048 because she didn't do her due diligence in verifying authenticity before listing her bag! Obviously she didn't buy the bag from an authorized Dooney retailer because it's absolutely and undeniably fake. 

Clearly your seller isn't an expert and for her to make excuses, explain away differences by saying we're comparing different styles of bags and not be willing and open to learning implies that maybe she knew her bag was fake and hoped to get away with selling it and not getting caught.

Could   dlw2048 even have looked at the comparison pictures I posted? As I said at the getgo, this is a close fake so the differences aren't as obvious as some comps but the pictures clearly show major differences when looking at a fake vs. authentic bag side-by-side.

If she doesn't see the differences in post  			#*6284*, these marked up pictures should help.



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...w.ebay.com/usr/dlw2048?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Again, you spent a lot of money on a bag and you came here to learn whether you got what you paid for.
> 
> It's clear you liked the bag and hoped it would be deemed authentic but unfortunately, that wasn't to be. That certainly isn't your "fault," nor is it the fault of those who authenticate.
> 
> Any "fault" in this transaction lies with   dlw2048 because she didn't do her due diligence in verifying authenticity before listing her bag! Obviously she didn't buy the bag from an authorized Dooney retailer because it's absolutely and undeniably fake.
> 
> Clearly your seller isn't an expert and for her to make excuses, explain away differences by saying we're comparing different styles of bags and not be willing and open to learning implies that maybe she knew her bag was fake and hoped to get away with selling it and not getting caught.
> 
> Could   dlw2048 even have looked at the comparison pictures I posted? As I said at the getgo, this is a close fake so the differences aren't as obvious as some comps but the pictures clearly show major differences when looking at a fake vs. authentic bag side-by-side.
> 
> If she doesn't see the differences in post              #*6284*, these marked up pictures should help.



The labelled side-by-side pictures leave no doubt, the white bag is fake. 

The seller is correct on one point. Yes, we are _comparing different bags_...one is authentic, the other is fake!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> The seller is correct on one point. Yes, we are _comparing different bags_...one is authentic, the other is fake!




Hmmm. I wonder if the seller believes you (and us) now. Ebay removed the listing.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if the seller believes you (and us) now. Ebay removed the listing.


Hmmm, now I have no tracking info.


----------



## Hugapug

Hugapug said:


> Hmmm, now I have no tracking info.



On a happier note. I received these two lovelys today!


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello, ladies! I thrifted what I think is a Norfolk and am hoping you would take a look. Looking for Dooney rehab redemption, as the Spectator you authenticated for me was an epic fail, womp womp. Thank you!

Item: Norfolk
Seller: Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: 10.25 x 10 x 2.5, strap drop 4.5
Comments: Strap and fob are missing


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm no expert,  but I do know that Dooney is currently using the letter B at the beginning of the serial # on their Made in USA handbags.  So that's a good sign.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B satchel?
Lucky find at GWmarked down twice!
Approx. 11.75"w x 8"h x 5.5"d. Handls drop 7.5" to rings.
I looked on housekeeping, but didn't find a matchis there an official name, age?
Any info is always appreciatedThanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello, ladies! I thrifted what I think is a Norfolk and am hoping you would take a look. Looking for Dooney rehab redemption, as the Spectator you authenticated for me was an epic fail, womp womp. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Norfolk
> Seller: Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 10.25 x 10 x 2.5, strap drop 4.5
> Comments: Strap and fob are missing


Authentic. (And your past experience is exactly why I don't do rehab!)


JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B satchel?
> Lucky find at GWmarked down twice!
> Approx. 11.75"w x 8"h x 5.5"d. Handls drop 7.5" to rings.
> I looked on housekeeping, but didn't find a matchis there an official name, age?
> Any info is always appreciatedThanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. (And your past experience is exactly why I don't do rehab!)
> 
> Authentic.



Thanks, BeenBurned!


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. (And your past experience is exactly why I don't do rehab!)
> 
> Authentic.



Lol, thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned!





Ravvie99 said:


> Lol, thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B satchel?
> Lucky find at GWmarked down twice!
> Approx. 11.75"w x 8"h x 5.5"d. Handls drop 7.5" to rings.
> I looked on housekeeping, but didn't find a matchis there an official name, age?
> Any info is always appreciatedThanks in advance!



Nice find! Probably a Vintage Satchel, the measurements are close:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/861-B729-vintage-taupecedar.htm


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if the seller believes you (and us) now. Ebay removed the listing.


Hi, got the bag!  Here are the pics of the tag.


----------



## Hugapug

Hugapug said:


> Hi, got the bag!  Here are the pics of the tag.


I don't think the pics uploaded before.  Trying again.


----------



## Hugapug

Hugapug said:


> I don't think the pics uploaded before.  Trying again.


And the other...


----------



## BeenBurned

Hugapug said:


> And the other...


The picture showing the tag is a funny angle so it could be the angle but the font and spacing look off. 

Now that you have the bag, you can probably feel the lack of quality in the leather (or pleather). 

Open a SNAD dispute and be sure to choose whichever option makes the seller pay for return shipping for a counterfeit item. 

Since it's already been determined that the bag sold by  dlw2048 is fake, if she's smart, she'll just issue a full refund (including shipping) and let you dispose of the bag. 

Since the bag can't be resold (at all), it's a waste of money (probably over $10-12) to have to pay return shipping. 

Had you left negative feedback? Why did I think so? Yet there's no neg for  dlw2048


----------



## Hugapug

BeenBurned said:


> The picture showing the tag is a funny angle so it could be the angle but the font and spacing look off.
> 
> Now that you have the bag, you can probably feel the lack of quality in the leather (or pleather).
> 
> Open a SNAD dispute and be sure to choose whichever option makes the seller pay for return shipping for a counterfeit item.
> 
> Since it's already been determined that the bag sold by  dlw2048 is fake, if she's smart, she'll just issue a full refund (including shipping) and let you dispose of the bag.
> 
> Since the bag can't be resold (at all), it's a waste of money (probably over $10-12) to have to pay return shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Had you left negative feedback? Why did I think so? Yet there's no neg for  dlw2048


I will get another pic.  I can't leave feedback because the item has been removed.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Hugapug

Hugapug said:


> I will get another pic.  I can't leave feedback because the item has been removed.



Here are the pics, retaken.


----------



## Hugapug

Hugapug said:


> Here are the pics, retaken.


The pics aren't loading for some reason, trying again.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The pics:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The tag:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

On closer inspection of the tag, I see the border is red dots.

And bless you brave rehabbers-I managed to ruin a red Kilty trying to rehab it.&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Authentic Dooney tag:


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Nice find! Probably a Vintage Satchel, the measurements are close:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/861-B729-vintage-taupecedar.htm



Thanks, Catbird9! I guess I was moving too fast when I looked at housekeeping!
With the exception of missing the shoulder strap, I did good for $14.99, huh?
I have several other Dooneys that share their straps


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, Catbird9! I guess I was moving too fast when I looked at housekeeping!
> With the exception of missing the shoulder strap, I did good for $14.99, huh?
> I have several other Dooneys that share their straps



Very nice price, and that's a definite advantage of vintage Dooneys...you can always share straps!


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Very nice price, and that's a definite advantage of vintage Dooneys...you can always share straps!



ThanksI was real lucky with this one! It had been marked down from $29.99 to $22.99 (behind the jewelry cases) then finally $14.99 out in the general purse departmentyay!


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Don't know the name :

I bought this Dooney in a rummage sale can you please help authenticate


----------



## BeenBurned

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Don't know the name :
> 
> I bought this Dooney in a rummage sale can you please help authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340285
> View attachment 3340286
> View attachment 3340287
> View attachment 3340288
> View attachment 3340289


It's an authentic shoulder sac.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B satchel?
> Lucky find at GWmarked down twice!
> Approx. 11.75"w x 8"h x 5.5"d. Handls drop 7.5" to rings.
> I looked on housekeeping, but didn't find a matchis there an official name, age?
> Any info is always appreciatedThanks in advance!


That poor leather strap the fob is hanging on-I think that is the longest I have seen one stretch!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## JOODLZ

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That poor leather strap the fob is hanging on-I think that is the longest I have seen one stretch!&#9786;&#65039;



Yeah, right? Aahh the flexibility of good leather


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That poor leather strap the fob is hanging on-I think that is the longest I have seen one stretch!&#9786;&#65039;



A challenger:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> A challenger:


LMFAO...what can I say to THIS...&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## casmitty

Good day.  Could you authenticate please?  Thank you.

Item #:  161585788695
eBay seller:  *littleladybug*hugs
Dooney and Bourke Medium Chiara
Material:  canvas
Color: Charcoal/black/red
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161585788695?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

casmitty said:


> Good day.  Could you authenticate please?  Thank you.
> 
> Item #:  161585788695
> eBay seller:  *littleladybug*hugs
> Dooney and Bourke Medium Chiara
> Material:  canvas
> Color: Charcoal/black/red
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161585788695?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It's authentic.


----------



## casmitty

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you sooooo much, BeenBurned!!!


----------



## casmitty

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262384113679?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Good day.  Can you authenticate this Dooney Nylon Valerie, please?  Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

casmitty said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262384113679?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Good day.  Can you authenticate this Dooney Nylon Valerie, please?  Thank you.


Seller lovinghandbags123

Before buying, consider whether you want to do business with this seller. The feedback is scary!
At the moment, toolhaus isn't working but it'll be back:
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lovinghandbags123&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

In the meantime, this is the feedback just for the most recent 12 months, 3 negs received in the last 30 days. 
Negative: http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lovinghandbags123&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
Neutral: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ch=neutral&interval=365&_trkparms=neutral_365 

From what I see, the bag looks okay but even if the bag is authentic, I wouldn't buy from this seller if she were the last one on earth!


----------



## casmitty

BeenBurned said:


> Seller lovinghandbags123
> 
> Before buying, consider whether you want to do business with this seller. The feedback is scary!
> At the moment, toolhaus isn't working but it'll be back:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lovinghandbags123&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> 
> In the meantime, this is the feedback just for the most recent 12 months, 3 negs received in the last 30 days.
> Negative: http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lovinghandbags123&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> Neutral: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ch=neutral&interval=365&_trkparms=neutral_365
> 
> From what I see, the bag looks okay but even if the bag is authentic, I wouldn't buy from this seller if she were the last one on earth!


Thank you BB.  I did see the reviews and I was just focused on this bag.  Thanks again.


----------



## Ravvie99

Good Saturday afternoon! Could I trouble you to authenticate these 3 from yesterday's haul..Hopefully this Spectator can replace the one I ruined. Thank you!

Item: Spectator
Seller: Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: 9 x 9 x 3
Comments: Looks 'Ivy', darker than Fir.


----------



## Ravvie99

Second one...

Item: Equestrian (Large)
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions: 11 x 7 x 3
Comments: No tag - only that little sticker? I really only want the strap/fob if it matters.


----------



## Ravvie99

Last one...if you could also ID this one, that'd be a bonus. Thank you again!

Item: ?
Seller: Salvation Army
Dimensions: 12W x 10T x 4 1/4D, strap drop 12 
Comments: It's very slouchy, so measurements may be a bit off


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Good Saturday afternoon! Could I trouble you to authenticate these 3 from yesterday's haul..Hopefully this Spectator can replace the one I ruined. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Spectator
> Seller: Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 9 x 9 x 3
> Comments: Looks 'Ivy', darker than Fir.





Ravvie99 said:


> Second one...
> 
> Item: Equestrian (Large)
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 11 x 7 x 3
> Comments: No tag - only that little sticker? I really only want the strap/fob if it matters.





Ravvie99 said:


> Last one...if you could also ID this one, that'd be a bonus. Thank you again!
> 
> Item: ?
> Seller: Salvation Army
> Dimensions: 12W x 10T x 4 1/4D, strap drop 12
> Comments: It's very slouchy, so measurements may be a bit off


All are authentic. 

I'm not sure of the name of the last one. I'd call it a clip hobo. 

The first is a cavalry spectator.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> All are authentic.
> 
> I'm not sure of the name of the last one. I'd call it a clip hobo.
> 
> The first is a cavalry spectator.



Thanks so much, BeenBurned! Have a great night


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Ravvie99 said:


> Last one...if you could also ID this one, that'd be a bonus. Thank you again!
> 
> Item: ?
> Seller: Salvation Army
> Dimensions: 12W x 10T x 4 1/4D, strap drop 12
> Comments: It's very slouchy, so measurements may be a bit off



I think this is the Annalisa Sac Lock Logo hobo style purse.  Congrats on your finds!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The ad:


----------



## Ravvie99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think this is the Annalisa Sac Lock Logo hobo style purse.  Congrats on your finds!





eyeoftheleopard said:


> The ad:



Hey, that's great - thanks! Here's hoping I don't go bananas cleaning the lining and mess it up


----------



## Denham99

Hi, im new to this forum. Can someone help me authenticate a dooney and bourke bag?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Denham99 said:


> Hi, im new to this forum. Can someone help me authenticate a dooney and bourke bag?


Welcome to TPF. 

Sorry but the bag is fake. If you purchased, please return. If you planned on listing/selling, you're prohibited from doing so.

For future reference and requests, please refer to post  			#*1* for the required posting format and information. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html


----------



## Leigh88

Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Tri-Fold Wallet
Listing number:   28202848582
Seller:  *nanctrembla_6*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282028485823?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I bought this wallet for my mom, then we realized it was fake.  The seller is not agreeing and is fighting us for a cancellation.  It was just purchased today and has not yet shipped.

Please authenticate.   Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Leigh88 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Tri-Fold Wallet
> Listing number:   28202848582
> Seller:  *nanctrembla_6*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282028485823?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I bought this wallet for my mom, then we realized it was fake.  The seller is not agreeing and is fighting us for a cancellation.  It was just purchased today and has not yet shipped.
> 
> Please authenticate.   Thank you.


You are absolutely correct. The wallet is fake. 

Refer nanctrembla_6 here and if she doesn't agree to a refund, you should open a SNAD dispute through ebay. Be sure to file as counterfeit and when you win the dispute, the seller will also have to pay return shipping as well as refund your full payment. 

IMO, if the seller is smart, she'll offer profuse apologies, tell you to destroy the wallet and dispose of it and will issue the refund. (The reason I wouldn't recommend she demand you return it is because she can't resell it. Counterfeit items are illegal to sell even at garage sales! So to spend money to have it returned is a waste.)

ETA: I just did a quick search for a similar authentic version to compare and found this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...984410?hash=item5d6277ea1a:g:UhUAAOSwv9hW3M-p

But for the price you paid, I bet you can find a nice authentic wallet! 

If you're going to leave feedback for nanctrembla_6, I recommend doing it soon because when posts are made here, there are frequently lurkers who report those items that are fake and if removed, you'll lose the ability to leave feedback.


----------



## Catbird9

Leigh88 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Tri-Fold Wallet
> Listing number:   28202848582
> Seller:  *nanctrembla_6*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282028485823?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I bought this wallet for my mom, then we realized it was fake.  The seller is not agreeing and is fighting us for a cancellation.  It was just purchased today and has not yet shipped.
> 
> Please authenticate.   Thank you.



The wallet is fake. The stitching on the flap is incorrect. The interior is wrong. The kisslock purse is wrong. Please see comparison photos below. (Green wallet is authentic.)

ETA: Sniped by BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

And my edit was sniped by Catbird who posted great comparisons.  And Catbird's example was a closer authentic version than the one I used. 

nanctrembla_6  should be able to see the obvious differences!


----------



## Leigh88

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Leigh88

And yes, I sent the seller 4 other authentic examples giving them the benefit of the doubt that they sold the fake not knowing.   They didn't care and said they never said it was authentic,, but, as the auction listing says, they said it was authentic?


----------



## BeenBurned

Leigh88 said:


> And yes, I sent the seller 4 other authentic examples giving them the benefit of the doubt that they sold the fake not knowing.   They didn't care and said they never said it was authentic,, but, as the auction listing says, they said it was authentic?


Just so  *nanctrembla_6* knows, saying or not saying "authentic" is irrelevant. If an item has brand name markings, it MUST be authentic, authenticity is assumed and in fact, using "authentic" is ambiguous. 

Obviously it's not an "honest mistake."

ETA: So it was even before she shipped that you asked to cancel? Wow! How dumb of her not to do so! (Great feedback, BTW!)


----------



## Denham99

Thank you for your reply. I donated to goodwill after realizing it was not real.


----------



## BeenBurned

Denham99 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I donated to goodwill after realizing it was not real.


I wish you'd asked about donating before doing so. I don't recommend it. 

By donating, it keeps the bag in circulation possibly being repurchased by another buyer who will eventually resell on ebay, a garage sale or other online site. 

You didn't say where you bought it but the fact is that it's illegal to sell a fake anywhere, and that includes thrifts (if that's where you bought). That's why I recommended returning for refund (if a store) or opening a dispute (if purchased online).


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello again! Could you authenticate this thrifted vintage satchel, please? Thank you!

Item: Vintage Satchel
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 11 3/4W x 8 1/2T x 5 3/4D, strap drop 20"


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello again! Could you authenticate this thrifted vintage satchel, please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Vintage Satchel
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 11 3/4W x 8 1/2T x 5 3/4D, strap drop 20"


Authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thanks, BeenBurned!


----------



## Ravvie99

Apologize for the awful pics, but is there enough here to authenticate? I would appreciate it!


----------



## Ravvie99

Inside


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Ravvie99

Tag


----------



## Ravvie99

Tag back


----------



## Ravvie99

Aha, I think I found this same set on QVC: http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Leather-Hobo-with-Logo-Lock-and-Accessories.product.A203807.html


----------



## Ravvie99

I'm just realizing I got Thread Rules Amnesia while posting in Savers using my phone earlier. So sorry! Would you kindly allow me to try again? I would appreciate it!

Item: Logo Lock Hobo + coin purse set
Seller: Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: bag 16W x 11.5H x 5D, strap drop
coin purse: 6W x 5H x 1D
Comments: I believe it's the QVC set located here in sold-out Teal


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> I'm just realizing I got Thread Rules Amnesia while posting in Savers using my phone earlier. So sorry! Would you kindly allow me to try again? I would appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Logo Lock Hobo + coin purse set
> Seller: Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: bag 16W x 11.5H x 5D, strap drop
> coin purse: 6W x 5H x 1D
> Comments: I believe it's the QVC set located here in sold-out Teal


The set is authentic. (I wasn't ignoring you because of the format. I was out/away from my computer and just got in a little while ago.)


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> The set is authentic. (I wasn't ignoring you because of the format. I was out/away from my computer and just got in a little while ago.)



Ah, got it, and thank you so much! Someone must've donated an entire QVC Dooney Addiction Closet so I got a little overwhelmed. I, of course, can stop anytime. Tomorrow.


----------



## Denham99

I'm sorry. I'm new to all this and didn't realize. My mom did get it from a goodwill for me it but after reading your response i will not donate anything else if it's not authentic. I assume just trashing it is best option? 


BeenBurned said:


> I wish you'd asked about donating before doing so. I don't recommend it.
> 
> By donating, it keeps the bag in circulation possibly being repurchased by another buyer who will eventually resell on ebay, a garage sale or other online site.
> 
> You didn't say where you bought it but the fact is that it's illegal to sell a fake anywhere, and that includes thrifts (if that's where you bought). That's why I recommended returning for refund (if a store) or opening a dispute (if purchased online).


----------



## BeenBurned

Denham99 said:


> I'm sorry. I'm new to all this and didn't realize. My mom did get it from a goodwill for me it but after reading your response i will not donate anything else if it's not authentic. I assume just trashing it is best option?


No need to apologize; many people truly think it's doing to the right thing and unless they read these forums, they don't consider how it just continues the cycle. 

There have been discussion on various boards about what to do with fakes and various suggestions on avoiding flooding landfills with them when possible.

Some suggestions have been: 


mark item as "fake - not for resale" and give it to a child to play dress up.
 depending on size and style, use in home to carry cleaning supplies or tools from room to room.
use as conversation piece planter in yard, making a drainage hole on the bottom and filling with dirt and flowers
use in shed for tools
etc......use your imagination!


----------



## Ravvie99

Could you please take a look at my other thrifted goody from Savers? Got this one when I got the above set. Thank you! 

Item: Florentine Dillen teardrop hobo
Seller: Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 13 x 11 1/2 x 2, strap drop 22
Comments: Maybe another from the same 'QVC closet" donation - http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Dillen-Leather-Teardrop-Hobo.product.A200378.html


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Could you please take a look at my other thrifted goody from Savers? Got this one when I got the above set. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Florentine Dillen teardrop hobo
> Seller: Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 13 x 11 1/2 x 2, strap drop 22
> Comments: Maybe another from the same 'QVC closet" donation - http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Dillen-Leather-Teardrop-Hobo.product.A200378.html


It's good!


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> It's good!



Thank you! It smells delicious - like the English saddles in the tack shop!


----------



## Kalllumnix

Hello, This is my first time using PurseForum! I recently bought this bag and couldn't find out what style it is to compare to an authentic to authenticate. Please help! Thank you for your time! 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=BA590A586F68A85!125&authkey=!APiPw-JBBM3Pw70&ithint=album,


----------



## BeenBurned

Kalllumnix said:


> Hello, This is my first time using PurseForum! I recently bought this bag and couldn't find out what style it is to compare to an authentic to authenticate. Please help! Thank you for your time!
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=BA590A586F68A85!125&authkey=!APiPw-JBBM3Pw70&ithint=album,


Welcome to TPF!

The bag is authentic. You don't show the measurements but if it's approximately 9.5" x 10" x 4.5" at the base, it's U108 AWL small sling from approximately 1999. 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/469-U108-sling-sm-choc.htm


----------



## Kalllumnix

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome to TPF!
> 
> The bag is authentic. You don't show the measurements but if it's approximately 9.5" x 10" x 4.5" at the base, it's U108 AWL small sling from approximately 1999.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/469-U108-sling-sm-choc.htm


Thank you so much for helping me and so fast; you'll hear from me again! Have a great day!


----------



## Hellopatty

New member, first time posting.  (hope I'm doing this right)
Please help me verify if these bags are authentic.  I'm in love with this dooney and bourke handbag.  I had one when they came out and sold it in a garage sale and regret it; so I'm looking to replace it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-Do...021367?hash=item25bc4e0bb7:g:ykoAAOSwdWBXOfRP

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...811410?hash=item3ac47fc692:g:OHgAAOSwBPNXSJxH


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hellopatty said:


> New member, first time posting.  (hope I'm doing this right)
> Please help me verify if these bags are authentic.  I'm in love with this dooney and bourke handbag.  I had one when they came out and sold it in a garage sale and regret it; so I'm looking to replace it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vtg-Do...021367?hash=item25bc4e0bb7:g:ykoAAOSwdWBXOfRP
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...811410?hash=item3ac47fc692:g:OHgAAOSwBPNXSJxH


WElcome!

Both listings are authentic. 

For future authentication requests, please refer to post #1 of the thread (most/all brands) for the required posting format. (There's no need to repost this time!)
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...urke-please-use-the-118342-1.html#post2390670


----------



## Tamelimul

Hello! I need help authenticating this bag I recently purchased. I would also be interested to know its age, if the serial number tells that? I will add the link, however it will show as "sold" since I jumped the gun & already purchased.. P.S. I hope my pictures are okay!

*Link to bag;* Dooney & Bourke Vint&#8230; ($75) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m224518799/ 

*Serial Number:* A9858171


----------



## BeenBurned

Tamelimul said:


> Hello! I need help authenticating this bag I recently purchased. I would also be interested to know its age, if the serial number tells that? I will add the link, however it will show as "sold" since I jumped the gun & already purchased.. P.S. I hope my pictures are okay!
> 
> *Link to bag;* Dooney & Bourke Vint ($75) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m224518799/
> 
> *Serial Number:* A9858171


It's authentic. (It's not necessary to post pictures when they're in the listing. In the future, a picture of both sides of the serial number tag is needed and helpful.)

Neither you nor the seller state the measurements so it's hard to tell which size carrier it it but in looking at the pictures, it appears to be a small vintage shoulder bag (if about 9 x 7). 

From Horsekeeping's site: 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/Dooney-Bourke-CARRIER.htm


----------



## Tamelimul

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. (It's not necessary to post pictures when they're in the listing. In the future, a picture of both sides of the serial number tag is needed and helpful.)
> 
> Neither you nor the seller state the measurements so it's hard to tell which size carrier it it but in looking at the pictures, it appears to be a small vintage shoulder bag (if about 9 x 7).
> 
> From Horsekeeping's site:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/Dooney-Bourke-CARRIER.htm



Sorry! This was only my second post, so I am learning. Also, I was emailed the pictures of the inside- They were not included in the listing for some reason. Thank you for letting me know and getting back to me so quickly. The seller didn't actually send a picture of the serial number, just told me the number. I did see the front side of the tag. Any idea how old it might be?


----------



## BeenBurned

Tamelimul said:


> Sorry! This was only my second post, so I am learning. Also, I was emailed the pictures of the inside- They were not included in the listing for some reason. Thank you for letting me know and getting back to me so quickly. The seller didn't actually send a picture of the serial number, just told me the number. I did see the front side of the tag. Any idea how old it might be?


Age is probably early to mid 90s. someone else might have a better idea of the age. 

Though the detials shown in the pictures were enough to authenticate, just stating a serial number isn't good enough for authentications. the counterfeiters can and do use seemingly "real" serials on fakes. It's the font, spacing, texture of the tag, etc. that are needed to be seen.

In any case, your bag is genuine.


----------



## Tamelimul

BeenBurned said:


> Age is probably early to mid 90s. someone else might have a better idea of the age.
> 
> Though the detials shown in the pictures were enough to authenticate, just stating a serial number isn't good enough for authentications. the counterfeiters can and do use seemingly "real" serials on fakes. It's the font, spacing, texture of the tag, etc. that are needed to be seen.
> 
> In any case, your bag is genuine.




Thank you so much for your help.. Very good information & and very FAST!


----------



## Jtwong

Hi,

First time to post, please authenticate this vintage Dooney & Bourke assembled in Costa Rica carrier bag.  Made some research, seems to be R703. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jtwong said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time to post, please authenticate this vintage Dooney & Bourke assembled in Costa Rica carrier bag.  Made some research, seems to be R703. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3374425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374431


It's authentic.


----------



## Jtwong

Super happy to hear that. Thank you so much!


----------



## Zhariasmom

I purchased this purse at a resale shop.  I'm wondering if it is authentic. It would appear to be vintage however it looks new.  Please tell me if it is counterfeit.
Thanks!


----------



## Zhariasmom

Zhariasmom said:


> I purchased this purse at a resale shop.  I'm wondering if it is authentic. It would appear to be vintage however it looks new.  Please tell me if it is counterfeit.
> Thanks!


more pics from the same backpack


----------



## Zhariasmom

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Hi I am a newbie here.  I posted a question about a bag and no one has responded yet.  I'm wondering if I posted correctly? Can you offer some guidance?


----------



## BeenBurned

Zhariasmom said:


> I purchased this purse at a resale shop.  I'm wondering if it is authentic. It would appear to be vintage however it looks new.  Please tell me if it is counterfeit.
> Thanks!


The bag is authentic. 


Zhariasmom said:


> Hi I am a newbie here.  I posted a question about a bag and no one has responded yet.  I'm wondering if I posted correctly? Can you offer some guidance?


Welcome. 

Keep in mind that those of us who post here volunteer our expertise on our own time and without any type of compensation, often without even a "thank you" from posters. 

We have jobs, families, obligations and real lives so sometimes it can be hours or even a day before posts are answered. (I usually respond within minutes of posts and generally, the Dooney authentication thread is a one-authenticator brand! Others help and for that I'm grateful but it was only about 3 hours between your request and followup looking for an answer.)

Please be patient and allow the volunteers time to have their own lives! 

For future requests, refer to post #*1* for information: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-dooney-and-bourke-please-use-the-118342.html

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread. 

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive  knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts  participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve  the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information. 

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item: 
Listing number:
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments: 
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) 


*Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it  is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome  to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.  
Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take  your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in  banning. 
Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post. 

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


----------



## Zhariasmom

Thank-you very much!  Your time and expertise is appreciated.


----------



## bubbles56

Item: Florentine Small Satchel in Chestnut
Listing number: 172232532539
 Seller: guywaymommy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172232532539?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:
Thank you thank you thank you for your assistance!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

bubbles56 said:


> Item: Florentine Small Satchel in Chestnut
> Listing number: 172232532539
> Seller: guywaymommy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172232532539?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> Thank you thank you thank you for your assistance!!!!


The seller's own pictures show an authentic bag but she shouldn't be using Dooney's website for the first picture.


----------



## Catbird9

Is possible to authenticate this? Thank you!

Seller: ronnisnowandthentreasures

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...123929?hash=item281a5efa59:g:LGQAAOSwFqJWslgk


----------



## Michael Dell

Can you authenticate this please? 

Item Name (if you know it): Haunted Mansion (Disney) Tote Bag


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi! Please help authenticate!

Item: DB anniversary signiture satchel 

Seller: tprated72

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222174761102 

I purchased because it seems to look ok inside but wasn't sure if it should have a DB plaque on the outside? Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate!
> 
> Item: DB anniversary signiture satchel
> 
> Seller: tprated72
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222174761102
> 
> I purchased because it seems to look ok inside but wasn't sure if it should have a DB plaque on the outside? Please advise. Thank you!


It's fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Is possible to authenticate this? Thank you!
> 
> Seller: ronnisnowandthentreasures
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...123929?hash=item281a5efa59:g:LGQAAOSwFqJWslgk


It's fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michael Dell said:


> Can you authenticate this please?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Haunted Mansion (Disney) Tote Bag
> 
> View attachment 3386765
> View attachment 3386766
> View attachment 3386767
> View attachment 3386768
> View attachment 3386769


Please post a picture of the back of the red white and blue tag with the serial number.


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.



Thank you! Happy 4th!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
From GW probably…a while ago.
Approx. 6"w x 3.5h x 1.25"d. I added the little strap.
Did someone unceremoniously slit the back, or was it intended to be worn on a belt?
Any info is appreciated…thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

And could someone please authenticate this one?
THE find of the weekend for me a GW!
Approx. 8"w x 8"h x 2.5"d. Strap 21.25" to rings.
AWL Square Carrier Bag P703…1990's-ish? Amazing condition!
Thanks, again


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> And could someone please authenticate this one?
> THE find of the weekend for me a GW!
> Approx. 8"w x 8"h x 2.5"d. Strap 21.25" to rings.
> AWL Square Carrier Bag P703…1990's-ish? Amazing condition!
> Thanks, again
> View attachment 3400055
> View attachment 3400056
> View attachment 3400057
> View attachment 3400058
> View attachment 3400059
> View attachment 3400060
> View attachment 3400061
> View attachment 3400062
> View attachment 3400063
> View attachment 3400064



Congratulations, beautiful find!


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Congratulations, beautiful find!



Thanks Catbird9…Started at $49.99, marked down to $37.99, marked down again to $24.99 and one last time to $17.99…yowza!


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello again! Could you please authenticate this psychedelic treasure and help me out with the style name? I think it’s Groovy Swirl but have seen it called Scribble, Crayola…/  Thank you!

Item: Groovy Swirls 3 Tassel Tote??
Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions:  about 14 x 8 ½ x 4 ½, strap drop 10”

ETA: trying to fix the gigantic pic
ETA2: I can't get rid of the repeat pics so I will just apologize for them!


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello again! Could you please authenticate this psychedelic treasure and help me out with the style name? I think it’s Groovy Swirl but have seen it called Scribble, Crayola…/  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Groovy Swirls 3 Tassel Tote??
> Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions:  about 14 x 8 ½ x 4 ½, strap drop 10”
> 
> ETA: trying to fix the gigantic pic
> ETA2: I can't get rid of the repeat pics so I will just apologize for them!
> 
> View attachment 3403741
> View attachment 3403733
> View attachment 3403734
> View attachment 3403735
> View attachment 3403737
> View attachment 3403738
> View attachment 3403733
> View attachment 3403734
> View attachment 3403735
> View attachment 3403737
> View attachment 3403738
> View attachment 3403741



It appears to be authentic but please wait for BeenBurned to confirm. I am responding because by an amazing coincidence, I was looking at the very same bag, but in a navy DB monogram print, at a local thrift shop earlier today. 

That rainbow zipper on yours is so...groovy!


----------



## Jtwong

Hi ladies please help me authenticate this wallet. I dont know what its called and the tag is not the usual that I've seen. Pictures from seller. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Jtwong said:


> Hi ladies please help me authenticate this wallet. I dont know what its called and the tag is not the usual that I've seen. Pictures from seller. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408302



It seems OK to me, but other opinions are welcome.
Here's a similar one with the same type of tag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272301451834?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jtwong

Catbird9 said:


> It seems OK to me, but other opinions are welcome.
> Here's a similar one with the same type of tag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272301451834?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


good research skills.  Hoping for a 2nd opinion. Any idea when this was made?


----------



## Jtwong

Jtwong said:


> good research skills.  Hoping for a 2nd opinion. Any idea when this was made?


Forgot to say thanks a lot!


----------



## Catbird9

Jtwong said:


> good research skills.  Hoping for a 2nd opinion. Any idea when this was made?


I don't, but someone else might!


----------



## Danielle Lynch

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form




I just joined this PurseForum and this is my first post so I hope that I am going about this the right way.

Can someone please look at the pictures attached and help authenticate my Dooney & Bourke? I am having a hard time finding ones online that are exactly the same...I am finding that there are some out there that are VERY similar but the back does not have the pocket like mine, or the latch on the back is flipped upside down... These small details seem to be a huge price difference as well. I just cannot find one that is exactly the same...

Your help would be much appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

Danielle Lynch said:


> I just joined this PurseForum and this is my first post so I hope that I am going about this the right way.
> 
> Can someone please look at the pictures attached and help authenticate my Dooney & Bourke? I am having a hard time finding ones online that are exactly the same...I am finding that there are some out there that are VERY similar but the back does not have the pocket like mine, or the latch on the back is flipped upside down... These small details seem to be a huge price difference as well. I just cannot find one that is exactly the same...
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated!


I'm sorry but your bag is fake.


----------



## Danielle Lynch

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but your bag is fake.


That is what I was thinking. Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## Jtwong

Hi ladies its me again, its the equestrian bag. Not listed. Im a bit hesitant on the duck on the key fob though and would appreciate a look on this to authenticate.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jtwong said:


> Hi ladies its me again, its the equestrian bag. Not listed. Im a bit hesitant on the duck on the key fob though and would appreciate a look on this to authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424280


Your first picture shows 2 bags but correct me if I'm wrong. Are you just asking about the bone (off-white) one? 

The pictures of the bag show an authentic bag.

While I agree that the fob looks strange and may or may not be fake, I have a couple of comments. 
1. Removable and interchangeable items can't be used to determine authenticity since the original could have been lost and knowingly or unknowingly replaced with a fake.
2. Fobs are difficult and often impossible to authenticate without having them in-hand to feel the weight and examine them.
3. Original fobs might be replaced by other genuine fobs but not the type that the bag may have originally come with.


----------



## Jtwong

BeenBurned said:


> Your first picture shows 2 bags but correct me if I'm wrong. Are you just asking about the bone (off-white) one?
> 
> The pictures of the bag show an authentic bag.
> 
> While I agree that the fob looks strange and may or may not be fake, I have a couple of comments.
> 1. Removable and interchangeable items can't be used to determine authenticity since the original could have been lost and knowingly or unknowingly replaced with a fake.
> 2. Fobs are difficult and often impossible to authenticate without having them in-hand to feel the weight and examine them.
> 3. Original fobs might be replaced by other genuine fobs but not the type that the bag may have originally come with.



Yes the seller has 2 bags but Im interested in the bone one only.  Too much to have 2 colors of the same bag  Thanks for responding so quickly. Very much appreciated. A good lesson on interchangeable items, it could be the other way around that the key fob is authentic but the bag is not.


----------



## Danzie89

How are these two? Also, what style are they? The leather is gorgeous on these!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I think this cosmetic roll is counterfeit.  BB or @Catbird, may I get your take:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122065064574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BlondieToHell

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think this cosmetic roll is counterfeit.  BB or @Catbird, may I get your take:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122065064574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



She states in the listing that it isn't authentic but is included as a freebie.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

That inspires so much confidence in the seller...


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think this cosmetic roll is counterfeit.  BB or @Catbird, may I get your take:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/122065064574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





BlondieToHell said:


> She states in the listing that it isn't authentic but is included as a freebie.





eyeoftheleopard said:


> That inspires so much confidence in the seller...



Wow, that got taken out fast!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BlondieToHell

Catbird9 said:


> Wow, that got taken out fast!



No kidding!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Indeed! [emoji12]


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies. Wanting to double check on this items authenticity. 

Item: AWL coin purse

Seller: desir-emmet

Item: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162168087523 

Notes: it looks legit to me BUT the lining gives me pause. Would love you opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Awwlibrary

One more: please authenticate. 

Item: Dooney Make up case

Seller: dooneyandbroke

Links: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191923438482 

Notes: The seller has a bunch of Dooney bags that looks to be authentic so I assume this is as well. the lining also looks suspect to me. Curious about your opinion.


----------



## Athorn

Hello! I'm wondering about the authenticity of this bag:

Item: Dooney & Bourke AWL Navy, Brass & Chocolate Bag
Listing #: Didn't find one.
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5772cc30713fde79b5031926
Seller: mytrends
Comments: I've asked the seller for a photo of the back of the purse if that would be useful.
Thanks very much in advance!!


----------



## Catbird9

Athorn said:


> Hello! I'm wondering about the authenticity of this bag:
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke AWL Navy, Brass & Chocolate Bag
> Listing #: Didn't find one.
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5772cc30713fde79b5031926
> Seller: mytrends
> Comments: I've asked the seller for a photo of the back of the purse if that would be useful.
> Thanks very much in advance!!



It's authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi ladies. Wanting to double check on this items authenticity.
> 
> Item: AWL coin purse
> 
> Seller: desir-emmet
> 
> Item: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162168087523
> 
> Notes: it looks legit to me BUT the lining gives me pause. Would love you opinion. Thanks!



It looks OK to me.



Awwlibrary said:


> One more: please authenticate.
> 
> Item: Dooney Make up case
> 
> Seller: dooneyandbroke
> 
> Links: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191923438482
> 
> Notes: The seller has a bunch of Dooney bags that looks to be authentic so I assume this is as well. the lining also looks suspect to me. Curious about your opinion.



It looks good to me. Seller knows her product, I doubt she would risk her reputation on a fake. 

I have never personally owned either of these bags so other opinions are welcome.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> It looks OK to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good to me. Seller knows her product, I doubt she would risk her reputation on a fake.
> 
> I have never personally owned either of these bags so other opinions are welcome.



Thanks for your opinion! I agree that the 2nd one should be ok because of the seller but I haven't seen either of these before.


----------



## Athorn

One more question! I'm on the lookout for a navy purse, obviously. [emoji4]

Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Norfolk Navy Blue Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
Seller: belmodo
Listing #: 188516801
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/188516801/authentic-dooney-bourke-norfolk-navy
Comments: Seller says it has a D&B tag, but there's no photo of it. Perhaps I should ask for one?
Thanks so much, again!


----------



## Catbird9

Athorn said:


> One more question! I'm on the lookout for a navy purse, obviously. [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Norfolk Navy Blue Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Seller: belmodo
> Listing #: 188516801
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/188516801/authentic-dooney-bourke-norfolk-navy
> Comments: Seller says it has a D&B tag, but there's no photo of it. Perhaps I should ask for one?
> Thanks so much, again!



It wouldn't hurt to ask for a photo of the tag, but I don't see any problems with the bag.


----------



## Athorn

Thanks, Catbird9! The seller sent me this photo. Is it odd that the tag is sewn in crookedly?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry to bug you again. Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

It looks OK to me. I've never owned this particular style of bag, so I can't say for sure if it's odd for the tag to be sewn in crookedly. Most often, in the bags I've owned, the top part of the cloth tag has leather trim sewn over it. They are seldom perfectly straight.


----------



## Athorn

OK--thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Athorn said:


> One more question! I'm on the lookout for a navy purse, obviously. [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Authentic Dooney & Bourke Norfolk Navy Blue Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Seller: belmodo
> Listing #: 188516801
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/188516801/authentic-dooney-bourke-norfolk-navy
> Comments: Seller says it has a D&B tag, but there's no photo of it. Perhaps I should ask for one?
> Thanks so much, again!





Catbird9 said:


> It wouldn't hurt to ask for a photo of the tag, but I don't see any problems with the bag.





Athorn said:


> Thanks, Catbird9! The seller sent me this photo. Is it odd that the tag is sewn in crookedly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439920
> 
> 
> Sorry to bug you again. Thanks.





Catbird9 said:


> It looks OK to me. I've never owned this particular style of bag, so I can't say for sure if it's odd for the tag to be sewn in crookedly. Most often, in the bags I've owned, the top part of the cloth tag has leather trim sewn over it. They are seldom perfectly straight.



I have a couple of comments.

1. In addition to the front of the red, white and blue tag, it's important that sellers also show the back of the tag. It's the font, spacing and format of the printed serial number that's important.
2. ALthough I don't see any problems with the bag based on the pictures shown, the counterfeiters do put (fake) red white and blue tags in fakes. Also, I recall one case a number of years ago where the seller removed the tag from a genuine bag and attached it to a fake.
3. Belmodo is a seller (on various sites) whose listings I've watched for a while. The seller (often) seems to purposely avoid showing the pictures necessary to prove authenticity of her listings as well as for authenticators to judge those listings. Belmodo has had fake Coach items on Bonanza and has been selling long enough to know what is necessary to show in photos.

If you can request a picture of the back of the tag with the serial number, it would help. 
The Norfolk style is shaped such that it's difficult to attach the tag straight. The following pictures show a fake wannabe Norfolk (with a fake RWB tag) on the left and an authentic Norfolk from Salearea on the right. As you can see, the tag is sewn on the genuine bag at an angle.


----------



## Athorn

Thanks, BeenBurned. It sounds like I should be careful. I've asked the seller for a photo of the back of the tag. I'll post it here if she sends it and you don't mind sharing your expertise again.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Athorn said:


> Thanks, BeenBurned. It sounds like I should be careful. I've asked the seller for a photo of the back of the tag. I'll post it here if she sends it and you don't mind sharing your expertise again.


Certainly. I think this particular bag is okay. 

This seller (on all her various IDs) sells enough on multiple sites and has also had enough listings removed to know that she needs to show proof of authenticity. In fact, this is a post from a few months ago listing various IDs and previous fakes: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-787#post-29670149


----------



## Athorn

Ugh. That's depressing. I don't know if I'll be patronizing her shop,
but here's the photo of the serial number anyway.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3440333


----------



## Athorn

I wasn't able to view the last attachment myself, so I'm sending it again. Sorry for any duplication.


----------



## BeenBurned

Athorn said:


> View attachment 3440346
> 
> 
> I wasn't able to view the last attachment myself, so I'm sending it again. Sorry for any duplication.


The bag and the serial number tag look fine.

I just wish Belmodo (Bonanza, ebay and Etsy) and ciccionetta (ebay) would include all the necessary pictures in her listings so the back-and-forth requests wouldn't be necessary. Personally, I wouldn't go to the trouble of making all the photo requests if I wanted one of her items. I'd just find another seller who shows the right pictures in the first place.


----------



## Athorn

Thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## Athorn

One more question, just because I'm curious, and you know so much! Is it normal for a serial number not to have a number after the initial "B" for a US-made bag? (i.e., B4 123456)?


----------



## Athorn

Is it an older format?


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> One more: please authenticate.
> 
> Item: Dooney Make up case
> 
> Seller: dooneyandbroke
> 
> Links: https://www.ebay.com/itm/191923438482
> 
> Notes: The seller has a bunch of Dooney bags that looks to be authentic so I assume this is as well. the lining also looks suspect to me. Curious about your opinion.


That seller is a Dooney expert.


----------



## Wendy Rymut Moza

Please help! eBay and bonanza pulled my ads about my Dooney but I can't figure out why!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Wendy Rymut Moza said:


> Please help! eBay and bonanza pulled my ads about my Dooney but I can't figure out why!!


When listings are removed, you should get an email telling you why it was removed. I'm assuming you got emails that told you the items are counterfeit and against their rules. 

The bag you've shown wasn't made by Dooney and Bourke. It's fake.


----------



## Catbird9

Wendy Rymut Moza said:


> Please help! eBay and bonanza pulled my ads about my Dooney but I can't figure out why!!



Welcome to the forum. Regarding this bag: the flat rivets that attach the handle anchors to the bag are wrong. The oval duck emblem is incorrect. The stitching is irregular. The interior of the bag and the pocket style are incorrect. 

If you'd like to see a genuine Dooney & Bourke shoulder satchel (which is apparently what they were trying to copy here), please see http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/840-zipshoulder-bonebt.htm and look closely at the details I've pointed out above.

In the future, to avoid problems, please get an authentication done here or elsewhere before listing a designer bag.


----------



## whateve

I have serious doubts about this one.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I have serious doubts about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445102
> View attachment 3445103
> View attachment 3445105
> View attachment 3445106
> View attachment 3445107


Genuine Zipalong Wallet, style W52 if it measures about 8.5 x 5.5


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Genuine Zipalong Wallet, style W52 if it measures about 8.5 x 5.5


Wow, really?!  Those are the measurements. Thank you! It even came with money inside! Do you have any idea about how to fix those ragged edges along the inside edges (you can see it near the tag, pictures 3 and 4)? It's even worse on the other side of the wallet.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Wow, really?!  Those are the measurements. Thank you! It even came with money inside! Do you have any idea about how to fix those ragged edges along the inside edges (you can see it near the tag, pictures 3 and 4)? It's even worse on the other side of the wallet.



Always nice to find money in a wallet! I don't know of any way to fix the ragged edges inside, sorry. The interior coating on those has a tendency to flake or peel off, or get stuck to smooth leather opposite it. (For example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...755509?hash=item1c3f84da35:g:z~sAAOxyBvZTVZUQ )


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I have serious doubts about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445102
> View attachment 3445103
> View attachment 3445105
> View attachment 3445106
> View attachment 3445107





Catbird9 said:


> Genuine Zipalong Wallet, style W52 if it measures about 8.5 x 5.5


yup.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Wow, really?!  Those are the measurements. Thank you! It even came with money inside! Do you have any idea about how to fix those ragged edges along the inside edges (you can see it near the tag, pictures 3 and 4)? It's even worse on the other side of the wallet.


LOL! How much money? Did it more than pay for the item? (You're lucky because frequently, they're missing the strap.)


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Always nice to find money in a wallet! I don't know of any way to fix the ragged edges inside, sorry. The interior coating on those has a tendency to flake or peel off, or get stuck to smooth leather opposite it. (For example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...755509?hash=item1c3f84da35:g:z~sAAOxyBvZTVZUQ )


I'm thinking about washing it but I hope they won't flake more.


BeenBurned said:


> LOL! How much money? Did it more than pay for the item? (You're lucky because frequently, they're missing the strap.)


The wallet cost $1 at a garage sale, with $1.75 in coins inside! Score! I bought it partly for the strap because I thought there was a good chance it was fake. This is the first time I've found something "real" in my town! I also found a Coach Hamptons suede field bag for $1 but it is really dirty and stained, and there was no money inside.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I'm thinking about washing it but I hope they won't flake more.
> 
> The wallet cost $1 at a garage sale, with $1.75 in coins inside! Score! I bought it partly for the strap because I thought there was a good chance it was fake. This is the first time I've found something "real" in my town! I also found a Coach Hamptons suede field bag for $1 but it is really dirty and stained, and there was no money inside.



Wow, a free wallet and a Hamptons bag for $0.25! You did good! 

I'd be afraid to wash the wallet though. That inside coating might dissolve completely.


----------



## BeenBurned

That flaking is common on vintage Guccis. I don't know if there's a rehab section on the Gucci sub but you might want to ask.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Wow, a free wallet and a Hamptons bag for $0.25! You did good!
> 
> I'd be afraid to wash the wallet though. That inside coating might dissolve completely.


Thanks! That's what I'm afraid of. I washed another Dooney wallet but it didn't have any raw edges. I think I might try to trim the edges.


BeenBurned said:


> That flaking is common on vintage Guccis. I don't know if there's a rehab section on the Gucci sub but you might want to ask.


I know that about Guccis and Fendis too. Vintage Coach holds up the best. I remember someone on Gucci saying they usually just remove the flaking completely because there is a fabric backing. I don't think there is a rehab section on Gucci. I shocked them when I washed my vintage Gucci! I had a Fendi coin purse that was starting to flake and I used fabric puff paint to seal it. I don't think that would work here.


----------



## BeenBurned

If anyone can do it,  that would be you. Good luck.


----------



## dgphoto

Item: Vintage DB Drawstring
Listing number: (already purchased) 182259744167
Seller: nsreese 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182259744167
Comments: Would like to know if authentic and if so, when was it made, if known. Thanks!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dgphoto said:


> Item: Vintage DB Drawstring
> Listing number: (already purchased) 182259744167
> Seller: nsreese
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182259744167
> Comments: Would like to know if authentic and if so, when was it made, if known. Thanks!!!


it's authentic though I usually like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number. If you can get a picture of that serial number, I can tell you where it was made.


----------



## dgphoto

BeenBurned said:


> it's authentic though I usually like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number. If you can get a picture of that serial number, I can tell you where it was made.



Thanks, BeenBurned! I appreciate your expertise! [emoji173]️


----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> Item: Vintage DB Drawstring
> Listing number: (already purchased) 182259744167
> Seller: nsreese
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182259744167
> Comments: Would like to know if authentic and if so, when was it made, if known. Thanks!!!



This sling bag is from Dooney & Bourke's Glove Leather Collection, which was introduced in the late 1990s. Here's another one like it:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/455-U108-sling-black.htm


----------



## Alanah73

Hi, I would like to know if this bag is authentic. There is no tag on the inside, just the made in USA stamp on the inside. If real .. 1984-1985?


----------



## Catbird9

Alanah73 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if this bag is authentic. There is no tag on the inside, just the made in USA stamp on the inside. If real .. 1984-1985?
> View attachment 3453221
> View attachment 3453222
> View attachment 3453230
> View attachment 3453223
> View attachment 3453229
> View attachment 3453226
> View attachment 3453225


If it measures about 11.25" x 7.5 x 6" deep it's a genuine Small Satchel. The older style interior pocket and the somewhat flat duck emblem with "TM" after All Weather Leather places it in the pre- red white and blue tag era, around 1984-1985. A treasure!
ETA: good eBay Guide showing early examples of the same bag: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


----------



## Alanah73

Hi, I would like to know if this bag is authentic, thank you 


Catbird9 said:


> If it measures about 11.25" x 7.5 x 6" deep it's a genuine Small Satchel. The older style interior pocket and the somewhat flat duck emblem with "TM" after All Weather Leather places it in the pre- red white and blue tag era, around 1984-1985. A treasure!
> ETA: good eBay Guide showing early examples of the same bag: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


Thank you so much! Love love love this bag ❤️


----------



## BeenBurned

Alanah73 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if this bag is authentic. There is no tag on the inside, just the made in USA stamp on the inside. If real .. 1984-1985?
> View attachment 3453221
> View attachment 3453222
> View attachment 3453230
> View attachment 3453223
> View attachment 3453229
> View attachment 3453226
> View attachment 3453225


 It appears to be missing the key fob and lock.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Alanah73

BeenBurned said:


> It appears to be missing the key fob and lock.


It would've been nice to have those but I have no complaints at all. I picked this up today thrifting, and for only a few dollars .


----------



## dgphoto

Catbird9 said:


> This sling bag is from Dooney & Bourke's Glove Leather Collection, which was introduced in the late 1990s. Here's another one like it:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/DS/455-U108-sling-black.htm



Thanks, Catbird9! Looks like I got a deal, based on the price of the one in the link. [emoji23] It's my next rehab project and I'm excited about it. Thinking of trying something crazy...maybe, lol.


----------



## DanielleShipes

I am sorry for on someone else's thread but I do not know how to start my own. Can someone tell me if this bag is real and how much it costs. I brought 3 bags of purses from a guy and this was in it


----------



## Catbird9

DanielleShipes said:


> I am sorry for on someone else's thread but I do not know how to start my own. Can someone tell me if this bag is real and how much it costs. I brought 3 bags of purses from a guy and this was in it



Welcome to the forum. You did fine, this is the right place to post your question! Unfortunately the bag is fake.


----------



## DanielleShipes

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the forum. You did fine, this is the right place to post your question! Unfortunately the bag is fake.


Thank you. I did research and the tag looked out of place. And usually expensive purses have serial numbers so I was skeptical. How can you tell?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Every DOONEY made since 1986 has the red white blue tag and serial number.  Cat, please correct me if there are exceptions.


----------



## DanielleShipes

Thank you both.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Every DOONEY made since 1986 has the red white blue tag and serial number.  Cat, please correct me if there are exceptions.


I'm no expert,  but I've bought Dooney handbags in a Dooney retail boutique and couldn't find the tag inside.
These were from the Alto line which is made in Italy.  I know the handbags were genuine.  It's possible the tag was
sewn deep into a pocket,  but I couldn't find it when I looked for it to copy the info onto the registration card.
This has happened more than once,  and all within the last 10 years.
In addition,  wallets don't seem to have serial # tags.


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this backpack, please? Looks like it could be either a Charm It or one from the Lindsey Lohan collection?  Thank you!

Item:  ?
Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions:  about 8" across, 2 1/4" deep at the middle
Comments:  The body feels like coated canvas, but the handle/straps feel like (and have water spots like!) leather


----------



## Catbird9

DanielleShipes said:


> Thank you. I did research and the tag looked out of place. And usually expensive purses have serial numbers so I was skeptical. How can you tell?



The little white tag on the inside pocket is a big red flag. Also the proportions of the bag are wrong, the zipper trim shape and zipper pull are wrong, the material appears to be vinyl or faux leather, the duck emblem appears to be glued on, and the duck is the wrong shape. Other details do not match the authentic bag I believe they were trying to copy, the Small Gladstone Satchel. To see what a genuine one looks like:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/976-R90-gladstone-sm-bt.htm



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Every DOONEY made since 1986 has the red white blue tag and serial number.  Cat, please correct me if there are exceptions.





lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm no expert,  but I've bought Dooney handbags in a Dooney retail boutique and couldn't find the tag inside.
> These were from the Alto line which is made in Italy.  I know the handbags were genuine.  It's possible the tag was
> sewn deep into a pocket,  but I couldn't find it when I looked for it to copy the info onto the registration card.
> This has happened more than once,  and all within the last 10 years.
> In addition,  wallets don't seem to have serial # tags.



There is a good guide, linked below, discussing the red white and blue cloth tags, specifically regarding the original All Weather Leather bags, which were not made after about 2002. Some recent items, and probably all wallets, will not have a red white and blue tag.

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm


----------



## DanielleShipes

Catbird9 said:


> The little white tag on the inside pocket is a big red flag. Also the proportions of the bag are wrong, the zipper trim shape and zipper pull are wrong, the material appears to be vinyl or faux leather, the duck emblem appears to be glued on, and the duck is the wrong shape. Other details do not match the authentic bag I believe they were trying to copy, the Small Gladstone Satchel. To see what a genuine one looks like:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/976-R90-gladstone-sm-bt.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good guide, linked below, discussing the red white and blue cloth tags, specifically regarding the original All Weather Leather bags, which were not made after about 2002. Some recent items, and probably all wallets, will not have a red white and blue tag.
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm


Thank you. You are right the zipper closing it very different. The tag was the red flag for me. Where it was placed and what was left of the tag, the material of the tag felt really cheap. Like it was one of those made in China tags. the thing you use to close the zipper says k&k. I know the bag isn't real just wondering if Dooney and Bourke bags say that. These are the emblems


----------



## DanielleShipes

And thanks I find the site very useful


----------



## Catbird9

DanielleShipes said:


> Thank you. You are right the zipper closing it very different. The tag was the red flag for me. Where it was placed and what was left of the tag, the material of the tag felt really cheap. Like it was one of those made in China tags. the thing you use to close the zipper says k&k. I know the bag isn't real just wondering if Dooney and Bourke bags say that. These are the emblems


The zipper pull on the authentic Small Gladstone Satchel would be stamped Dooney & Bourke and would have a leather pull riveted on the end, like this:



Here's a side by side comparison of the authentic and fake duck emblems. You can see the differences in the spacing and size of the letters, the placement of the hyphen, and the duck's body shape. The real duck has a nice sharp pupil in his eye.


----------



## DanielleShipes

Thank you. Happy I found purse forum!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this backpack, please? Looks like it could be either a Charm It or one from the Lindsey Lohan collection?  Thank you!
> 
> Item:  ?
> Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions:  about 8" across, 2 1/4" deep at the middle
> Comments:  The body feels like coated canvas, but the handle/straps feel like (and have water spots like!) leather
> 
> View attachment 3457880
> View attachment 3457881
> View attachment 3457882
> View attachment 3457883
> View attachment 3457885
> View attachment 3457886


It's authentic. The body is coated canvas. There were both a leather charms and a coated charms collection. The leather collection had solid blue lining and the coated ones have the cotton gingham lining. The leather bags were considerably rarer.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm no expert,  but I've bought Dooney handbags in a Dooney retail boutique and couldn't find the tag inside.
> These were from the Alto line which is made in Italy.  I know the handbags were genuine.  It's possible the tag was
> sewn deep into a pocket,  but I couldn't find it when I looked for it to copy the info onto the registration card.
> This has happened more than once,  and all within the last 10 years.
> In addition,  wallets don't seem to have serial # tags.


@lavenderjunkie the tag is there but sometimes you really have to look.  Here is the tag in a red Alto:


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. The body is coated canvas. There were both a leather charms and a coated charms collection. The leather collection had solid blue lining and the coated ones have the cotton gingham lining. The leather bags were considerably rarer.



Thank you! I was hoping I was wrong about the coated canvas.


----------



## latetotheparty

These 2 items look fake, could you please verify?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...0590979&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=322252263660
seller ID: patrick-lange
item num. 112122181351   
also
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...263660?hash=item4b07bb50ec:g:8fUAAOSwOdpXzOfs
seller ID: dengland19462012
item num: 322252263660      Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> These 2 items look fake, could you please verify?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Leather-Purse-Tote-Satchel-Bag-14X11/112122181351?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38846&meid=5e56fa0e96a74a42a8989551a0590979&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=322252263660
> seller ID: patrick-lange
> item num. 112122181351
> also
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOO...263660?hash=item4b07bb50ec:g:8fUAAOSwOdpXzOfs
> seller ID: dengland19462012
> item num: 322252263660      Thanks


Correct. Both are dreadful fakes.


----------



## latetotheparty

BeenBurned said:


> Correct. Both are dreadful fakes.


Just reported, thanks


----------



## latetotheparty

how does this purse look? Does anybody have pictures of this bag from a catalogue?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361696040898?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller ID: spotlv
item num: 361696040898       
                               Thanks very much


----------



## Catbird9

latetotheparty said:


> how does this purse look? Does anybody have pictures of this bag from a catalogue?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/361696040898?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller ID: spotlv
> item num: 361696040898
> Thanks very much



Authentic Outback. Here's a 1994 ad:



ETA: Horsekeeping calls this a Medium Double Pocket Outback, Style #R35
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/354-outback-double-med-bonebt.htm


----------



## latetotheparty

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Outback. Here's a 1994 ad:
> View attachment 3463419
> 
> 
> ETA: Horsekeeping calls this a Medium Double Pocket Outback, Style #R35
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/354-outback-double-med-bonebt.htm


----------



## latetotheparty

Thanks, I truly suck at the multiquoting thing. Thank you Catbird9 for the authentication and the pix.


----------



## dgphoto

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Outback. Here's a 1994 ad:
> View attachment 3463419
> 
> 
> ETA: Horsekeeping calls this a Medium Double Pocket Outback, Style #R35
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/354-outback-double-med-bonebt.htm



I absolutely love looking at old Dooney ads! [emoji173]️


----------



## lindacris

I just found this cute cross body at goodwill for $5.  I would like to know the name and if is authentic if anyone can help.  The leather is so nice and thick.


----------



## Catbird9

lindacris said:


> I just found this cute cross body at goodwill for $5.  I would like to know the name and if is authentic if anyone can help.  The leather is so nice and thick.



Nice find and great price! It's from Dooney & Bourke's Cavalry line. Are the measurements about 7.5" x 8" x 2.5"? If so,  it's a Small Spectator, style #R89.


----------



## lindacris

Thank you Catbird.  That is the size.  I will enjoy using it.


----------



## latetotheparty

I saw a bag and reported it yesterday cos even to my inexperienced eyes it looks totally fake, but it's still up and it has a bid on it, and it ends in an hour, ,doesnt ebay take these reports seriously?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331960373127?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
ebay seller: zackies
item num: 331960373127


----------



## latetotheparty

Just read the description and it says not authentic, oops didn't see that the first time I looked at it


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

latetotheparty said:


> I saw a bag and reported it yesterday cos even to my inexperienced eyes it looks totally fake, but it's still up and it has a bid on it, and it ends in an hour, ,doesnt ebay take these reports seriously?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331960373127?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ebay seller: zackies
> item num: 331960373127





latetotheparty said:


> Just read the description and it says not authentic, oops didn't see that the first time I looked at it


Yup, fake as can be!

ETA: Hmmm. It looks like zackies already sold that fake and relisted!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Burk...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dinooz

Hi everyone,

I am new to the Dooney and Bourke forum.  Usually hang around in LV or Burberry sections.  Can someone please kindly authenticate this Disney cross body bag from Ebay?

Seller: pinkneomedic
Item Number:  162197535251
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Disneyla...535251?hash=item25c3b9fa13:g:4zsAAOSwvzRX03Fc

Thanks,
dinooz


----------



## BeenBurned

dinooz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the Dooney and Bourke forum.  Usually hang around in LV or Burberry sections.  Can someone please kindly authenticate this Disney cross body bag from Ebay?
> 
> Seller: pinkneomedic
> Item Number:  162197535251
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Disneyla...535251?hash=item25c3b9fa13:g:4zsAAOSwvzRX03Fc
> 
> Thanks,
> dinooz


It looks good. Ideally sellers should show both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number but it's fine.


----------



## Awwlibrary

What do you ladies make of this one? Here's the inside pic the seller sent me. Thoughts?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302065251008


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> What do you ladies make of this one? Here's the inside pic the seller sent me. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302065251008
> 
> View attachment 3465269


I think it's okay. There should be a tag with serial number on the left side of the interior (just above her thumb). Ideally, I'd like to see it, front and back. But again, it seems fine.


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's okay. There should be a tag with serial number on the left side of the interior (just above her thumb). Ideally, I'd like to see it, front and back. But again, it seems fine.



Thanks BeenBurned! I was suspicious of the inside pocket, the ones I have have a brown vinyl pocket. Unless this one is a more recent production...which might explain the fob.


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks BeenBurned! I was suspicious of the inside pocket, the ones I have have a brown vinyl pocket. Unless this one is a more recent production...which might explain the fob.


The fob might or might not have come with the bag. I'm not sure but fobs can't be used when authenticating a bag because they're removable. I've seen fake fobs on genuine bags (perhaps bought as a replacement for a lost one) and I've seen genuine fobs on fakes (though that's harder to tell).

While the pocket isn't the more commonly seen British tan one, I'm pretty sure the belt bag is a newer remake because I don't think that was one of the colors they used in the original versions. And it looks like they matched the pocket to the exterior.

I'm sure the bag is authentic. 

ETA: I found a listing that sold in July. It is the same color and is identical to the one you've asked about. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Pink-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
YIKES...this one languished at the GW jewelry counter for a couple of months, overpriced.
Lucky me happened to be there the day it was moved to the general handbag department at a VERY reasonable price...WITH a fob AND key! And in great condition...
Approx. 11.5"w x 6"h x 5.5"d. Handles 8". Shoulder strap 23"
horsekeeping.com calls it a Hand-fitted satchel "Doctor Bag" R03, right?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Last 2 pics...


----------



## JOODLZ

I think I may have goofed with this one...also from GW...
Approx. 7.75"w x 4.5" h x .5"d. Missing wrist strap.
I have concerns about the script typeface on the heart, as well as the quality of the DB printing on the backside. I didn't do a very good job of checking it out before I bought it...
Thanks, as always!

EDIT...don't know why there are duplicate photos...sorry


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B?
> YIKES...this one languished at the GW jewelry counter for a couple of months, overpriced.
> Lucky me happened to be there the day it was moved to the general handbag department at a VERY reasonable price...WITH a fob AND key! And in great condition...
> Approx. 11.5"w x 6"h x 5.5"d. Handles 8". Shoulder strap 23"
> horsekeeping.com calls it a Hand-fitted satchel "Doctor Bag" R03, right?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466342
> View attachment 3466343
> View attachment 3466344
> View attachment 3466345
> View attachment 3466346
> View attachment 3466347
> View attachment 3466348
> View attachment 3466349
> View attachment 3466350
> View attachment 3466351





JOODLZ said:


> Last 2 pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466352
> View attachment 3466353


Authentic doctor bag, style R03. Nice find.



JOODLZ said:


> View attachment 3466372
> View attachment 3466373
> View attachment 3466377
> View attachment 3466378
> View attachment 3466372
> View attachment 3466373
> View attachment 3466377
> View attachment 3466378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have goofed with this one...also from GW...
> Approx. 7.75"w x 4.5" h x .5"d. Missing wrist strap.
> I have concerns about the script typeface on the heart, as well as the quality of the DB printing on the backside. I didn't do a very good job of checking it out before I bought it...
> Thanks, as always!
> 
> EDIT...don't know why there are duplicate photos...sorry


It's an authentic IT wristlet sans the strap. That's the correct font on the IT heart.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic doctor bag, style R03. Nice find.
> 
> 
> It's an authentic IT wristlet sans the strap. That's the correct font on the IT heart.



Thanks, BeenBurned...this makes my day


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> The fob might or might not have come with the bag. I'm not sure but fobs can't be used when authenticating a bag because they're removable. I've seen fake fobs on genuine bags (perhaps bought as a replacement for a lost one) and I've seen genuine fobs on fakes (though that's harder to tell).
> 
> While the pocket isn't the more commonly seen British tan one, I'm pretty sure the belt bag is a newer remake because I don't think that was one of the colors they used in the original versions. And it looks like they matched the pocket to the exterior.
> 
> I'm sure the bag is authentic.
> 
> ETA: I found a listing that sold in July. It is the same color and is identical to the one you've asked about.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Pink-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Thanks so much! I suspected it was a newer bag. Another piece of info to add to my Dooney notes.


----------



## Awwlibrary

I got this bag today. These are my pics. I just don't see the red cloth backing on the inside pocket. Would love your
opinion. 

Included screenshot of the bag from this article:  http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> I got this bag today. These are my pics. I just don't see the red cloth backing on the inside pocket. Would love your
> opinion.
> 
> Included screenshot of the bag from this article:  http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468576
> View attachment 3468577
> View attachment 3468578
> View attachment 3468579
> View attachment 3468580


It's genuine, with the old style pockets made of canvas and leather. My guess is that the Kelly Green one shown in the article simply had a different color fabric on the back side of the pockets. Also the duck emblem on yours is the older style with the flatter duck and the letters TM after All Weather Leather. Cool!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> It's genuine, with the old style pockets made of canvas and leather. My guess is that the Kelly Green one shown in the article simply had a different color fabric on the back side of the pockets. Also the duck emblem on yours is the older style with the flatter duck and the letters TM after All Weather Leather. Cool!



Thanks! Yay, such a cool piece!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> I got this bag today. These are my pics. I just don't see the red cloth backing on the inside pocket. Would love your
> opinion.
> 
> Included screenshot of the bag from this article:  http://www.ebay.com/gds/Dooney-Bour...WL-Tack-Bags-PHOTOS-/10000000004594573/g.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468576
> View attachment 3468577
> View attachment 3468578
> View attachment 3468579
> View attachment 3468580





Catbird9 said:


> It's genuine, with the old style pockets made of canvas and leather. My guess is that the Kelly Green one shown in the article simply had a different color fabric on the back side of the pockets. Also the duck emblem on yours is the older style with the flatter duck and the letters TM after All Weather Leather. Cool!


I agree.


----------



## dewinwa

Any help on authenticating this? One of 5 D&B  thrift store finds over the past year. I have suspicions about a few but as they say no risk no reward. Besides I did not pay very much for any of them so if only one is real no huge loss if the rest are fake. Will post pics of others later. Thanks for any help.


----------



## BeenBurned

dewinwa said:


> Any help on authenticating this? One of 5 D&B  thrift store finds over the past year. I have suspicions about a few but as they say no risk no reward. Besides I did not pay very much for any of them so if only one is real no huge loss if the rest are fake. Will post pics of others later. Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470842
> View attachment 3470843
> View attachment 3470844
> View attachment 3470845
> View attachment 3470846
> View attachment 3470847
> View attachment 3470848
> View attachment 3470849
> View attachment 3470850


Authentic.


----------



## dewinwa

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank You.


----------



## jenn805

Auth check please
Dooney bourke florentine binocular bag
Seller, fortheloveofdooney
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122140348485
122140348485 Item number


----------



## BeenBurned

jenn805 said:


> Auth check please
> Dooney bourke florentine binocular bag
> Seller, fortheloveofdooney
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122140348485
> 122140348485 Item number


I think it's okay but there shouid be better and more pictures. 

I will say that I've seen this seller's listings and I'm not impressed with the seller's use of the "Dooney" name used in keychain listings for items that aren't Dooney items.


----------



## jenn805

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's okay but there shouid be better and more pictures.
> 
> I will say that I've seen this seller's listings and I'm not impressed with the seller's use of the "Dooney" name used in keychain listings for items that aren't Dooney items.


Thank you, I will pass on it then


----------



## jenn805

Authentic check 
Dooney bourke binocular bag
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272295727796 
Seller sypv_king
Item number 272295727796


----------



## BeenBurned

jenn805 said:


> Authentic check
> Dooney bourke binocular bag
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272295727796
> Seller sypv_king
> Item number 272295727796


It's another that's probably authentic but I wish sellers would show pictures of the red, white and blue tag (both sides w/serial). Sheesh! Ebay allows sellers to add 12 pictures to their listings; why they don't take advantage of a freebie that helps prove authenticity is beyond me.

If the seller will send pictures of both front and back of the tag with serial number, I'll be happy to look. Again, it's probably okay but sellers need to show important parts of their items in order for buyers and authenticators to assess them. JMHO.

As an example of a good listing with excellent pictures, this is one that shows great detail.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Brown-Florentine-Leather-Binocular-Crossbody/222259320012?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=5e90c77b81f5460bb205103a56d857e4&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=7&sd=272295736085


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this D&B belt?
From GW Bargain Barn.
Vintage #6914, based on logo style, yes? Any idea of how old?
I just googled Mac Hugh Inc. Apparently was THE clothing store in Ridgewood NJ for stylish teen boys back in the mid 70s, famous for its customer service. It closed in 1997. Maybe this is a clue as to how old this belt is?
Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this D&B belt?
> From GW Bargain Barn.
> Vintage #6914, based on logo style, yes? Any idea of how old?
> I just googled Mac Hugh Inc. Apparently was THE clothing store in Ridgewood NJ for stylish teen boys back in the mid 70s, famous for its customer service. It closed in 1997. Maybe this is a clue as to how old this belt is?
> Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478447
> View attachment 3478448
> View attachment 3478449
> View attachment 3478450


It's authentic and the DB logo is their 70's logo but that's all I can tell you. (Prior to your find, I'd never seen a Dooney item that was marked with a store name!)


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and the DB logo is their 70's logo but that's all I can tell you. (Prior to your find, I'd never seen a Dooney item that was marked with a store name!)



Thanks, BeenBurned! I had never seen this either...and didn't notice it until I was taking photos! It was kinda cool to read about its history


----------



## Athorn

Hello!
Hoping for an authentication. Many thanks in advance.
Item: NWOT Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody
Seller: spa doodles
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWOT-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Crossbody-575c48bbf0928277b801daab
Comment: There were photos of the inside of the bag, which looked fine to me (has removable pocket, lock is sewn in). The sellers can only post 4 photos at a time, so the tag & serial number were posted at my request. I believe this is a Cavalry Spectator? I hope all's well with it. Thanks.


----------



## Catbird9

Athorn said:


> Hello!
> Hoping for an authentication. Many thanks in advance.
> Item: NWOT Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody
> Seller: spa doodles
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWOT-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Crossbody-575c48bbf0928277b801daab
> Comment: There were photos of the inside of the bag, which looked fine to me (has removable pocket, lock is sewn in). The sellers can only post 4 photos at a time, so the tag & serial number were posted at my request. I believe this is a Cavalry Spectator? I hope all's well with it. Thanks.



Authentic Cavalry Small Spectator. The brass duck fob appears to be hidden inside the back pocket; I think I see its little leather strap peeking out. Looks good.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Athorn

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Cavalry Small Spectator. The brass duck fob appears to be hidden inside the back pocket; I think I see its little leather strap peeking out. Looks good.


Wow--thanks for the quick response, Catbird9! I'm glad my instincts were right.


----------



## BeenBurned

Athorn said:


> Hello!
> Hoping for an authentication. Many thanks in advance.
> Item: NWOT Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody
> Seller: spa doodles
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWOT-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Crossbody-575c48bbf0928277b801daab
> Comment: There were photos of the inside of the bag, which looked fine to me (has removable pocket, lock is sewn in). The sellers can only post 4 photos at a time, so the tag & serial number were posted at my request. I believe this is a Cavalry Spectator? I hope all's well with it. Thanks.


You might want to look for @houseof999  and @houseofcoach999 's posts on "authenticate this Coach" and my reasons for not authenticating Poshmark listings. 

Long story short, the buyer got a very obvious fake Coach bag, filed a dispute, Poshmark's team of "experts" denied her claim and declared the bag as authentic. After much back and forth, PM agreed to examine the bag in person, did so and still insisted that this fake bag was authentic. 

Their buyer protection didn't help her and PM's experts are not as expert as they claim to be. 

Additionally, that site is overrun with fakes and although there's a "report" button, listings for counterfeit items are NEVER removed. 

I (personally) refuse to help a site like Poshmark improve its bottom line.

(Each authenticator has the right to help or ignore any requests. I just think buyers and sellers should be aware of Poshmark and the harm that can come should an issue arise.)


----------



## Athorn

BeenBurned said:


> You might want to look for @houseof999  and @houseofcoach999 's posts on "authenticate this Coach" and my reasons for not authenticating Poshmark listings.
> 
> Long story short, the buyer got a very obvious fake Coach bag, filed a dispute, Poshmark's team of "experts" denied her claim and declared the bag as authentic. After much back and forth, PM agreed to examine the bag in person, did so and still insisted that this fake bag was authentic.
> 
> Their buyer protection didn't help her and PM's experts are not as expert as they claim to be.
> 
> Additionally, that site is overrun with fakes and although there's a "report" button, listings for counterfeit items are NEVER removed.
> 
> I (personally) refuse to help a site like Poshmark improve its bottom line.
> 
> (Each authenticator has the right to help or ignore any requests. I just think buyers and sellers should be aware of Poshmark and the harm that can come should an issue arise.)



Thanks for your insight. However, I still appreciate Catbird9's willingness to reply to my request. I know that this is a free service, and I appreciate her help. Have a great weekend!


----------



## lamberu

Hi!
Please authenticate this bag.  I am new to Dooney and Bourke and this is my first purchase.  I tried to capture the numbers on the back of the red and white tag by photo but they are not visible by camera.  The black tag reads, "Made in China " and the numbers read J9131426.  Thanks so much for your assistance!
Zip Zip Satchel
eBay item number: 262636581796
Seller: *SalvationArmySaintPetersburg
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262636581796?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*


----------



## BeenBurned

lamberu said:


> Hi!
> Please authenticate this bag.  I am new to Dooney and Bourke and this is my first purchase.  I tried to capture the numbers on the back of the red and white tag by photo but they are not visible by camera.  The black tag reads, "Made in China " and the numbers read J9131426.  Thanks so much for your assistance!
> Zip Zip Satchel
> eBay item number: 262636581796
> Seller: *SalvationArmySaintPetersburg
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262636581796?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


I do usually like to see the back of the tag (serial number side) but you needn't post it. The bag is authentic.


----------



## lamberu

BeenBurned said:


> I do usually like to see the back of the tag (serial number side) but you needn't post it. The bag is authentic.


Thanks BeenBurned!  You have made my day!


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Hi authenticators,

Can you please help me with this Dooney little clutch? I dont know this type's name. I wonder why the serial number label isnt sewn inside of the purse, i already checked all sides inside it. I bought it online from a seller. It comes with box but not with dustbag and tag. Also theres a card, i dont know what card it is, is it a care card or waranty card. The card is written the serial number and color of this  purse, and i think its kind of warranty card maybe. This purse made in China, its written on the label inside the purse. The gold lettering on the card slot is written Dooney and Bourke, below the it theres also a writing by capital letter with little sized font SINCE 1975. When i touch the purse, it feel thick and good: the leather, fabric, sewing line, yarn, metal. The sticker on the box shows the code and serial number of the product but it doesnt match with the card. The serial number also cant be found anywhere at the purse itself. This makes me confused. And here i attach some pictures, if the evidences not good/ strong enough so you cant tell wether its authentic or not, please let me know, maybe i can ask payment receipt from the seller to be shown additionaly, just in case if you still need more prooves. The seller admitted that he bought directly from the Dooney store in US


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Here are next pictures. In one picture looks that the bottom corner part has the brown yarn in the sewing line, but actually the yarn should be still consistent in white ( the left and roght side of the bottom corner sides are same). And another picture shows the double stitching, but to me its okay and normal, and the pattern is still neat.


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

And these are the rests. What do you think about this purse? Is it good? Need your answer. Thankyou in advance


----------



## feedthepurse

Hello,
I'm hoping to buy my first Dooney and I'd appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of these listings.
I'm new to buying online as well, so I'm not sure what red flags to look for.
Much appreciated!

Listing number:262644665509
Seller: wearforless_7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262644665509


Listing number:272394245282
Seller: kookies60640
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...sh=item3f6bf654a2:g:zlYAAOSwLnBX7GJG#viTabs_0


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Hello,
> I'm hoping to buy my first Dooney and I'd appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of these listings.
> I'm new to buying online as well, so I'm not sure what red flags to look for.
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Listing number:262644665509
> Seller: wearforless_7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262644665509
> 
> 
> Listing number:272394245282
> Seller: kookies60640
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...sh=item3f6bf654a2:g:zlYAAOSwLnBX7GJG#viTabs_0



Welcome to the Purse Forum!
Both items are authentic Carrier Shoulder Bags.


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Hello,

Would anyone (authenticaors) please help me to see my Dooney wrislet? Please reply, i need your help. Thanks


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

[QHello,"Flyin'Elephant, post: 30678083, member: 596292"]Hi authenticators,

Can you please help me with this Dooney little clutch? I dont know this type's name. I wonder why the serial number label isnt sewn inside of the purse, i already checked all sides inside it. I bought it online from a seller. It comes with box but not with dustbag and tag. Also theres a card, i dont know what card it is, is it a care card or waranty card. The card is written the serial number and color of this  purse, and i think its kind of warranty card maybe. This purse made in China, its written on the label inside the purse. The gold lettering on the card slot is written Dooney and Bourke, below the it theres also a writing by capital letter with little sized font SINCE 1975. When i touch the purse, it feel thick and good: the leather, fabric, sewing line, yarn, metal. The sticker on the box shows the code and serial number of the product but it doesnt match with the card. The serial number also cant be found anywhere at the purse itself. This makes me confused. And here i attach some pictures, if the evidences not good/ strong enough so you cant tell wether its authentic or not, please let me know, maybe i can ask payment receipt from the seller to be shown additionaly, just in case if you still need more prooves. The seller admitted that he bought directly from the Dooney store in US[/QUOTE]



Flyin'Elephant said:


> Here are next pictures. In one picture looks that the bottom corner part has the brown yarn in the sewing line, but actually the yarn should be still consistent in white ( the left and roght side of the bottom corner sides are same). And another picture shows the double stitching, but to me its okay and normal, and the pattern is still neat.





Flyin'Elephant said:


> And these are the rests. What do you think about this purse? Is it good? Need your answer. Thankyou in advance



Hello, anyone (aithenticators) please help me to see this Dooney wrislet? I want to confirm the seller soo . Thankyou  


Hello


----------



## TaterTots

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me with this Dooney little clutch? I dont know this type's name. I wonder why the serial number label isnt sewn inside of the purse, i already checked all sides inside it. I bought it online from a seller. It comes with box but not with dustbag and tag. Also theres a card, i dont know what card it is, is it a care card or waranty card. The card is written the serial number and color of this  purse, and i think its kind of warranty card maybe. This purse made in China, its written on the label inside the purse. The gold lettering on the card slot is written Dooney and Bourke, below the it theres also a writing by capital letter with little sized font SINCE 1975. When i touch the purse, it feel thick and good: the leather, fabric, sewing line, yarn, metal. The sticker on the box shows the code and serial number of the product but it doesnt match with the card. The serial number also cant be found anywhere at the purse itself. This makes me confused. And here i attach some pictures, if the evidences not good/ strong enough so you cant tell wether its authentic or not, please let me know, maybe i can ask payment receipt from the seller to be shown additionaly, just in case if you still need more prooves. The seller admitted that he bought directly from the Dooney store in US



Hi Flyin Elephant!!  Yes this is what I believe is called an Envelope wristlet or wallet. I've kicked myself for almost a year for letting one of these slip through my fingers. They come in 2 sizes if not 3 with one being much larger then the other 2. I just love Dooney's Saffiano Leather and in this color it's amazing. I have the matching Satchel in this color.


----------



## TaterTots

This is the part of the warranty card that has the item number and color of the wristlet.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

TaterTots said:


> Hi Flyin Elephant!!  Yes this is what I believe is called an Envelope wristlet or wallet. I've kicked myself for almost a year for letting one of these slip through my fingers. They come in 2 sizes if not 3 with one being much larger then the other 2. I just love Dooney's Saffiano Leather and in this color it's amazing. I have the matching Satchel in this color.





TaterTots said:


> This is the part of the warranty card that has the item number and color of the wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486011



Hi TaterTots,

So glad you answered. Thanks for your respond. Do you have extensive knowledge about this brand? So, why dont you become the authenticator in this thread? I wanna make sure so i would like asked you few questions. Hope you dont mind. Are you sure mine is real (i mean authentic)? And how about the brown stitching at the corner-bottom part? And why does this wrislet have no serial number label sewn at the wristlet it self?


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Hi TaterTots,

Forgot to ask you one more. Why this one has no care card? Thankyou


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello, ladies!  Would you kindly authenticate this Legal Brief? Thank you in advance 

Item:  Legal Brief
Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions:  about 15 1/2 x 11 x 3
Comments: barely resisted diving for this one, haha!


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello, ladies!  Would you kindly authenticate this Legal Brief? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item:  Legal Brief
> Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions:  about 15 1/2 x 11 x 3
> Comments: barely resisted diving for this one, haha!
> 
> View attachment 3487292
> View attachment 3487293
> View attachment 3487294
> View attachment 3487295
> View attachment 3487296


It's authentic, great catch!


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me with this Dooney little clutch? I dont know this type's name. I wonder why the serial number label isnt sewn inside of the purse, i already checked all sides inside it. I bought it online from a seller. It comes with box but not with dustbag and tag. Also theres a card, i dont know what card it is, is it a care card or waranty card. The card is written the serial number and color of this  purse, and i think its kind of warranty card maybe. This purse made in China, its written on the label inside the purse. The gold lettering on the card slot is written Dooney and Bourke, below the it theres also a writing by capital letter with little sized font SINCE 1975. When i touch the purse, it feel thick and good: the leather, fabric, sewing line, yarn, metal. The sticker on the box shows the code and serial number of the product but it doesnt match with the card. The serial number also cant be found anywhere at the purse itself. This makes me confused. And here i attach some pictures, if the evidences not good/ strong enough so you cant tell wether its authentic or not, please let me know, maybe i can ask payment receipt from the seller to be shown additionaly, just in case if you still need more prooves. The seller admitted that he bought directly from the Dooney store in US





Flyin'Elephant said:


> Here are next pictures. In one picture looks that the bottom corner part has the brown yarn in the sewing line, but actually the yarn should be still consistent in white ( the left and roght side of the bottom corner sides are same). And another picture shows the double stitching, but to me its okay and normal, and the pattern is still neat.





Flyin'Elephant said:


> And these are the rests. What do you think about this purse? Is it good? Need your answer. Thankyou in advance





Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone (authenticaors) please help me to see my Dooney wrislet? Please reply, i need your help. Thanks





Flyin'Elephant said:


> [QHello,"Flyin'Elephant, post: 30678083, member: 596292"]Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me with this Dooney little clutch? I dont know this type's name. I wonder why the serial number label isnt sewn inside of the purse, i already checked all sides inside it. I bought it online from a seller. It comes with box but not with dustbag and tag. Also theres a card, i dont know what card it is, is it a care card or waranty card. The card is written the serial number and color of this  purse, and i think its kind of warranty card maybe. This purse made in China, its written on the label inside the purse. The gold lettering on the card slot is written Dooney and Bourke, below the it theres also a writing by capital letter with little sized font SINCE 1975. When i touch the purse, it feel thick and good: the leather, fabric, sewing line, yarn, metal. The sticker on the box shows the code and serial number of the product but it doesnt match with the card. The serial number also cant be found anywhere at the purse itself. This makes me confused. And here i attach some pictures, if the evidences not good/ strong enough so you cant tell wether its authentic or not, please let me know, maybe i can ask payment receipt from the seller to be shown additionaly, just in case if you still need more prooves. The seller admitted that he bought directly from the Dooney store in US







Hello, anyone (aithenticators) please help me to see this Dooney wrislet? I want to confirm the seller soo . Thankyou 


Hello[/QUOTE]

Dear authenticators,

Please help. I need your confirmation really. If my request is ignored, can you tell me why? Dont just keep ignoring. I dont have ideas, maybe my format is wrong or any other reason? I see you help othr request, but still keep ignoring my request instead. And you dont give any reasons, why you dont want to help. If you tell me why, maybe i can change my format or something? But if you just keep ignoring, it means you from begining, dont want to help me wothout any certain reason, dont know and just dont want to help. You choose people from begining, without any reasons at all. Seriously i need your help! The seller waiting for my confirmation too right now. From i posted, i just want to know your answers and explanation;
1. Is this really authentic?
2. How about the brown yarn, instead it should be white? Is it still okay?
3. Why does this item has no serial number label? Is it okay?
4. Since its material is leather, why it doesnt have care card? Should this item have?


Dear authenticators,

Please help. I need yoir


----------



## MiaBorsa

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hello, anyone (aithenticators) please help me to see this Dooney wrislet? I want to confirm the seller soo . Thankyou
> 
> 
> Hello





> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help. I need your confirmation really. If my request is ignored, can you tell me why? Dont just keep ignoring. I dont have ideas, maybe my format is wrong or any other reason? I see you help othr request, but still keep ignoring my request instead. And you dont give any reasons, why you dont want to help. If you tell me why, maybe i can change my format or something? But if you just keep ignoring, it means you from begining, dont want to help me wothout any certain reason, dont know and just dont want to help. You choose people from begining, without any reasons at all. Seriously i need your help! The seller waiting for my confirmation too right now. From i posted, i just want to know your answers and explanation;
> 1. Is this really authentic?
> 2. How about the brown yarn, instead it should be white? Is it still okay?
> 3. Why does this item has no serial number label? Is it okay?
> 4. Since its material is leather, why it doesnt have care card? Should this item have?
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help. I need yoir



I'm not an authenticator, but I believe that wristlet is a "MFF" style (made for the Dooney Factory outlet stores).   They used that same emblem on the front of a collection for the outlets.    I hope that helps a bit.  (I'm not sure if the Authenticators are familiar with the outlet pieces.)


----------



## feedthepurse

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum!
> Both items are authentic Carrier Shoulder Bags.




Thank you!
I'm so excited to use my new carrier


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but I believe that wristlet is a "MFF" style (made for the Dooney Factory outlet stores).   They used that same emblem on the front of a collection for the outlets.    I hope that helps a bit.  (I'm not sure if the Authenticators are familiar with the outlet pieces.)



Hello Mia Borsa,

Thankyou for the reply.  Really appreciate your kind help. Much more help me, than that one ( a very weird authenticator.


----------



## Catbird9

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hello, anyone (aithenticators) please help me to see this Dooney wrislet? I want to confirm the seller soo . Thankyou
> 
> 
> Hello




I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with the item you're asking about so I can't offer an opinion. I'd like to help, but I don't know the answers to your questions.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic, great catch!


Indeed!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hello, anyone (aithenticators) please help me to see this Dooney wrislet? I want to confirm the seller soo . Thankyou
> 
> 
> Hello



Dear authenticators,

Please help. I need your confirmation really. If my request is ignored, can you tell me why? Dont just keep ignoring. I dont have ideas, maybe my format is wrong or any other reason? I see you help othr request, but still keep ignoring my request instead. And you dont give any reasons, why you dont want to help. If you tell me why, maybe i can change my format or something? But if you just keep ignoring, it means you from begining, dont want to help me wothout any certain reason, dont know and just dont want to help. You choose people from begining, without any reasons at all. Seriously i need your help! The seller waiting for my confirmation too right now. From i posted, i just want to know your answers and explanation;
1. Is this really authentic?
2. How about the brown yarn, instead it should be white? Is it still okay?
3. Why does this item has no serial number label? Is it okay?
4. Since its material is leather, why it doesnt have care card? Should this item have?


Dear authenticators,

Please help. I need yoir[/QUOTE]
The piece you posted is a Dooney & Bourke envelope clutch in saffiano leather.  It is 100% authentic.  If this was purchased at an outlet it might be irregular, which would explain the lack of a care card.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ravvie99

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic, great catch!



Thanks, Catbird9! It must be Coach/Dooney briefcase week at the thrift stores...



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Indeed!



[emoji846]


----------



## BeenBurned

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me with this Dooney little clutch? I dont know this type's name. I wonder why the serial number label isnt sewn inside of the purse, i already checked all sides inside it. I bought it online from a seller. It comes with box but not with dustbag and tag. Also theres a card, i dont know what card it is, is it a care card or waranty card. The card is written the serial number and color of this  purse, and i think its kind of warranty card maybe. This purse made in China, its written on the label inside the purse. The gold lettering on the card slot is written Dooney and Bourke, below the it theres also a writing by capital letter with little sized font SINCE 1975. When i touch the purse, it feel thick and good: the leather, fabric, sewing line, yarn, metal. The sticker on the box shows the code and serial number of the product but it doesnt match with the card. The serial number also cant be found anywhere at the purse itself. This makes me confused. And here i attach some pictures, if the evidences not good/ strong enough so you cant tell wether its authentic or not, please let me know, maybe i can ask payment receipt from the seller to be shown additionaly, just in case if you still need more prooves. The seller admitted that he bought directly from the Dooney store in US





Flyin'Elephant said:


> Here are next pictures. In one picture looks that the bottom corner part has the brown yarn in the sewing line, but actually the yarn should be still consistent in white ( the left and roght side of the bottom corner sides are same). And another picture shows the double stitching, but to me its okay and normal, and the pattern is still neat.





Flyin'Elephant said:


> And these are the rests. What do you think about this purse? Is it good? Need your answer. Thankyou in advance





Flyin'Elephant said:


> [QHello,"Flyin'Elephant, post: 30678083, member: 596292"]Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me with this Dooney little clutch? I dont know this type's name. I wonder why the serial number label isnt sewn inside of the purse, i already checked all sides inside it. I bought it online from a seller. It comes with box but not with dustbag and tag. Also theres a card, i dont know what card it is, is it a care card or waranty card. The card is written the serial number and color of this  purse, and i think its kind of warranty card maybe. This purse made in China, its written on the label inside the purse. The gold lettering on the card slot is written Dooney and Bourke, below the it theres also a writing by capital letter with little sized font SINCE 1975. When i touch the purse, it feel thick and good: the leather, fabric, sewing line, yarn, metal. The sticker on the box shows the code and serial number of the product but it doesnt match with the card. The serial number also cant be found anywhere at the purse itself. This makes me confused. And here i attach some pictures, if the evidences not good/ strong enough so you cant tell wether its authentic or not, please let me know, maybe i can ask payment receipt from the seller to be shown additionaly, just in case if you still need more prooves. The seller admitted that he bought directly from the Dooney store in US


Hello, anyone (aithenticators) please help me to see this Dooney wrislet? I want to confirm the seller soo . Thankyou 

Hello[/QUOTE]
It's authentic but the box shown in one of the pictures isn't the box for the item. Either the box was mixed up with the box from another Dooney item or the seller just used a different box. (The labeling doesn't match.) 

But there's no problem with authenticity.


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help. I need your confirmation really. If my request is ignored, can you tell me why? Dont just keep ignoring. I dont have ideas, maybe my format is wrong or any other reason? I see you help othr request, but still keep ignoring my request instead. And you dont give any reasons, why you dont want to help. If you tell me why, maybe i can change my format or something? But if you just keep ignoring, it means you from begining, dont want to help me wothout any certain reason, dont know and just dont want to help. You choose people from begining, without any reasons at all. Seriously i need your help! The seller waiting for my confirmation too right now. From i posted, i just want to know your answers and explanation;
> 1. Is this really authentic?
> 2. How about the brown yarn, instead it should be white? Is it still okay?
> 3. Why does this item has no serial number label? Is it okay?
> 4. Since its material is leather, why it doesnt have care card? Should this item have?
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please help. I need yoir


The piece you posted is a Dooney & Bourke envelope clutch in saffiano leather.  It is 100% authentic.  If this was purchased at an outlet it might be irregular, which would explain the lack of a care card.  Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]

Hello,

You look very familiar to this one, you should be have one for your own or you may have experience to deal with this item. If it is really authentic then about the yarn color and the 'have no serial number' issue isn't matter at all. Maybe it's just a little imperfection appeared during producing this wristlet. Thankyou for your kind help. GBU always.


----------



## BeenBurned

Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hi TaterTots,
> 
> So glad you answered. Thanks for your respond. Do you have extensive knowledge about this brand? So, why dont you become the authenticator in this thread? I wanna make sure so i would like asked you few questions. Hope you dont mind. Are you sure mine is real (i mean authentic)? And how about the brown stitching at the corner-bottom part? And why does this wrislet have no serial number label sewn at the wristlet it self?


Not all items have red, white and blue tags with serial numbers sewn in to them. And on others, it can be tricky to locate it even if it's there.

I'm not familiar with this actual item so I don't know whether it would have one. When I authenticate an item, I make my assessment based on the details of the item itself because THAT is what proves (or disproves) authenticity. In fact, red/white/blue serial tags can and have been faked so just because a bag has one doesn't mean it's authentic.)



Flyin'Elephant said:


> Hi TaterTots,
> 
> Forgot to ask you one more. Why this one has no care card? Thankyou


Not all items and brands have "care cards" and even those that do don't always include them. Loose items like care cards, tags, hang tags, fobs, boxes, etc. can be separated, lost or discarded. Additionally, genuine props might be used by dishonest sellers to "prove" authenticity of a fake or fake props have often been mistakenly included with authentic items. 

Removable props don't prove nor should be used as a determiner of authenticity.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Catbird9 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with the item you're asking about so I can't offer an opinion. I'd like to help, but I don't know the answers to your questions.



Hi,

Finally you answered my question. But please let me know if you don't have any ideas about this. So i may know. My curiousity increased and it urges me to find out the answer to this item since last few days, it makes me become impatient. I also need to tell the seller about this item i bought. Thankyou for your respon


----------



## Flyin'Elephant

Hi BeenBurned

Thankyou very much for your explanation, as always. Apologize for disturbing you before. And GBU


----------



## BeenBurned

*ATTENTION TPF MEMBERS*: 

As per post #1 of this thread, authenticators volunteer their time and expertise as a free service to help buyers purchase and sellers sell authentic items. For whatever reason, whether it's a lack of familiarity with the item or for personal reasons, authenticators may either skip or ignore posts or posters. Keep in mind that members have lives outside TPF - jobs, families, homes, obligations, vacations, etc. - and may not respond immediately to posts. 

If a response doesn't get an answer after 24 hours, you can "bump" your request because it's possible that it might have been missed. But generally skipped posts are mostly a result of those reading the thread not having familiarity with the item and rather than clogging a thread with drivel, they just skip. 

Another option when time is of the essence is a professional authentication. There are several professional authentication services, some of which are known to be better than others and some of which use brand specialists. (Brand specialists are those who specialize in a particular brand and are considered to be expert in that brand.) Other authentication services try to be "jack-of-all-trades" and make mistakes. So for about $7-$8, you can get a professional authentication. (I've used Authenticate4U and have been 100% pleased.)

If there are questions or comments, the rules (and a contact note) are included in the first post: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


----------



## TommyToes

Hello! I am new to the site, I have lurked from time to time but figured I’d jump on in. My budget is tight and I need to stretch that a bit further and right now a full price good leather bag is unattainable, winters coming and something new is needed. I am hoping you will please take the time to look at my pictures and authenticate this purchase. 


Item/Description: Drawstring croc embossed

Listing number: none  (In my possession)

Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)

Link: none

Comments: Bag size: 12 1/2” wide x 11 1/8” tall, bottom is 5” x 9” (no feet), strap appears to be 46 1/2”  (5 holes punched for adjustment), front tassels measure 2 1/2” from top to bottom

Brass buckle is marked solid brass, rivets are marked Dooney Bourke
Bag is lined in deep hunter green cotton type fabric, no pockets, in general, inside is fairly clean, less some dust

One thing I did notice is that the bag is very stiff. If this bag is indeed authentic, is there a place on here to inquire about care for it? This question is coming from someone that likes a good buttery feeling leather if possible and I didn't know what to expect. 

I would be interested in knowing if this is authentic, if it has a name and when it might have been produced.

Again, thank you for taking the time to look at this post. I appreciate your help and allowing me to continue to learn from you.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

TommyToes said:


> Hello! I am new to the site, I have lurked from time to time but figured I’d jump on in. My budget is tight and I need to stretch that a bit further and right now a full price good leather bag is unattainable, winters coming and something new is needed. I am hoping you will please take the time to look at my pictures and authenticate this purchase.
> 
> 
> Item/Description: Drawstring croc embossed
> 
> Listing number: none  (In my possession)
> 
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> 
> Link: none
> 
> Comments: Bag size: 12 1/2” wide x 11 1/8” tall, bottom is 5” x 9” (no feet), strap appears to be 46 1/2”  (5 holes punched for adjustment), front tassels measure 2 1/2” from top to bottom
> 
> Brass buckle is marked solid brass, rivets are marked Dooney Bourke
> Bag is lined in deep hunter green cotton type fabric, no pockets, in general, inside is fairly clean, less some dust
> 
> One thing I did notice is that the bag is very stiff. If this bag is indeed authentic, is there a place on here to inquire about care for it? This question is coming from someone that likes a good buttery feeling leather if possible and I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> I would be interested in knowing if this is authentic, if it has a name and when it might have been produced.
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to look at this post. I appreciate your help and allowing me to continue to learn from you.
> 
> View attachment 3488106


Ladies if I may?   You got a great deal on a vintage Dooney drawstring!  This is a great Dooney piece from the Bayou Collection, circa 1998:


----------



## BeenBurned

TommyToes said:


> Hello! I am new to the site, I have lurked from time to time but figured I’d jump on in. My budget is tight and I need to stretch that a bit further and right now a full price good leather bag is unattainable, winters coming and something new is needed. I am hoping you will please take the time to look at my pictures and authenticate this purchase.
> 
> 
> Item/Description: Drawstring croc embossed
> 
> Listing number: none  (In my possession)
> 
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> 
> Link: none
> 
> Comments: Bag size: 12 1/2” wide x 11 1/8” tall, bottom is 5” x 9” (no feet), strap appears to be 46 1/2”  (5 holes punched for adjustment), front tassels measure 2 1/2” from top to bottom
> 
> Brass buckle is marked solid brass, rivets are marked Dooney Bourke
> Bag is lined in deep hunter green cotton type fabric, no pockets, in general, inside is fairly clean, less some dust
> 
> One thing I did notice is that the bag is very stiff. If this bag is indeed authentic, is there a place on here to inquire about care for it? This question is coming from someone that likes a good buttery feeling leather if possible and I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> I would be interested in knowing if this is authentic, if it has a name and when it might have been produced.
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to look at this post. I appreciate your help and allowing me to continue to learn from you.
> 
> View attachment 3488106


The bag is authentic. 

I don't know which brand sub forums have care and rehab sections but I'm familiar with Coach (where other branded leathers are also welcome) and the rehabbers are very knowledgeable.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.624452/


----------



## whateve

TommyToes said:


> Hello! I am new to the site, I have lurked from time to time but figured I’d jump on in. My budget is tight and I need to stretch that a bit further and right now a full price good leather bag is unattainable, winters coming and something new is needed. I am hoping you will please take the time to look at my pictures and authenticate this purchase.
> 
> 
> Item/Description: Drawstring croc embossed
> 
> Listing number: none  (In my possession)
> 
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> 
> Link: none
> 
> Comments: Bag size: 12 1/2” wide x 11 1/8” tall, bottom is 5” x 9” (no feet), strap appears to be 46 1/2”  (5 holes punched for adjustment), front tassels measure 2 1/2” from top to bottom
> 
> Brass buckle is marked solid brass, rivets are marked Dooney Bourke
> Bag is lined in deep hunter green cotton type fabric, no pockets, in general, inside is fairly clean, less some dust
> 
> One thing I did notice is that the bag is very stiff. If this bag is indeed authentic, is there a place on here to inquire about care for it? This question is coming from someone that likes a good buttery feeling leather if possible and I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> I would be interested in knowing if this is authentic, if it has a name and when it might have been produced.
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to look at this post. I appreciate your help and allowing me to continue to learn from you.
> 
> View attachment 3488106





eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ladies if I may?   You got a great deal on a vintage Dooney drawstring!  This is a great Dooney piece from the Bayou Collection, circa 1998:


In case you didn't notice from eyeoftheleopard's post, the care is described in her picture. Don't use any creams. It is supposed to be a hard finish. Clean with a damp cloth. You can use a leather wax or polish. Dooney recommends their own harness leather polish, which I don't know if they still make. I would recommend Blackrocks Leather n Rich or Obenaufs LP, although you'll get a better shine with Blackrocks.


----------



## feedthepurse

Could you please take a look at this listing for me?
Much appreciated!

Listing Number:391582621515
Seller: puppy51
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/39158262151...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I391582621515.N36.S1.R1.TR4


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Could you please take a look at this listing for me?
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Listing Number:391582621515
> Seller: puppy51
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/391582621515?_trksid=p0.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I391582621515.N36.S1.R1.TR4



It's fake.


----------



## TommyToes

Thank you all for your help! I am happy to know I got a good one. I am pleased you were able to authenticate my $7/2 purse purchase and give me a bit of history on the piece. I will try and care for it well and am excited to begin using. Thank you again for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## feedthepurse

Catbird9 said:


> It's fake.



Thanks again!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi Dooney ladies. I haven't seen one like this but I think this is authentic. Would love your thoughts and if authentic, curious if you have more info! Thank you!

Item: wallet on strap 

Seller: mypinkdream

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152273404579


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi Dooney ladies. I haven't seen one like this but I think this is authentic. Would love your thoughts and if authentic, curious if you have more info! Thank you!
> 
> Item: wallet on strap
> 
> Seller: mypinkdream
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152273404579



I agree, It's authentic, but I don't know anything else about it.


----------



## feedthepurse

Could someone please authenticate this listing for me?
Much appreciated!

Seller: alexandriamaries
Listing Number:252571684765
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252571684765?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Could someone please authenticate this listing for me?
> Much appreciated!
> 
> Seller: alexandriamaries
> Listing Number:252571684765
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252571684765?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


It's an authentic Small Equestrian bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## frugaldallas

Item Name: IN940 - Nylon Medium Satchel
Please see photos: http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/ladylalaf/library/Dooney

I have many dooneys but never purchased one that was made in Mexico. I am hoping to get some help. Thanks!


----------



## Finch

Good morning! Please authenticate, it seems legit to me but the back of the brass snap things on the handle are silver (nickle?) and do not say D&B, additionally the ducks face on the back seems a bit off compared to what I am used to. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Finch said:


> Good morning! Please authenticate, it seems legit to me but the back of the brass snap things on the handle are silver (nickle?) and do not say D&B, additionally the ducks face on the back seems a bit off compared to what I am used to. Thank you!


It's authentic. The backs of the fasteners varied over the years; not all of them were stamped Dooney Bourke. The same is true for the leather duck emblems...there were subtle changes over the years. The stamping pressure and type of leather used could affect the appearance too.


----------



## Finch

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. The backs of the fasteners varied over the years; not all of them were stamped Dooney Bourke. The same is true for the leather duck emblems...there were subtle changes over the years. The stamping pressure and type of leather used could affect the appearance too.


Thank you!


----------



## JOODLZ

Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
From GW...I'm stumped for a name or any other info...tried horsekeeping.com, ebay and google...nada!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Approx. 11"w x 9"h x 4"d. Straps drop 8.5" to stitched attachments.
Any and all info is much appreciated...Thanks in advance!


----------



## mandijayne

Hello! Would someone be able to authenticate this for me please?

Name: Possibly the Dillen satchel, but I'm not positive. Listing just called it a domed satchel. 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282203828049?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I already purchased it, and after I received it I realized I probably should I have checked with you ladies first. I have looked all over online and I have found similar bags, but none with this particular type of texture on the outside. It's similar to the LV Epi leather bags. 

Thank you so much in advance! This is my first time posting so I apologize if I have made any errors.


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag?
> From GW...I'm stumped for a name or any other info...tried horsekeeping.com, ebay and google...nada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493138
> View attachment 3493139
> View attachment 3493140
> View attachment 3493141
> View attachment 3493142
> View attachment 3493143
> View attachment 3493144
> View attachment 3493145
> View attachment 3493146
> 
> Approx. 11"w x 9"h x 4"d. Straps drop 8.5" to stitched attachments.
> Any and all info is much appreciated...Thanks in advance!


It's authentic, but I don't know the style name.


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic, but I don't know the style name.


Thanks, Catbird9..."authentic" is always my favorite name for any of my bags


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mandijayne said:


> Hello! Would someone be able to authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Name: Possibly the Dillen satchel, but I'm not positive. Listing just called it a domed satchel.
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282203828049?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I already purchased it, and after I received it I realized I probably should I have checked with you ladies first. I have looked all over online and I have found similar bags, but none with this particular type of texture on the outside. It's similar to the LV Epi leather bags.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! This is my first time posting so I apologize if I have made any errors.
> View attachment 3493463
> View attachment 3493464



I'm not an expert.... but this is not Dillen leather. The style of the domed satchel with the 2 front zipper pockets has be used in the Dillen collection, and in other Dooney collections.   I have a Dooney tote style handbag is this textured leather,  but I can't remember the name of the collection.   Mine handbag also has the light vachetta trim.  I will say that the textured leather wears extremely well.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just remembered..... it was called wavy leather.


----------



## mandijayne

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm not an expert.... but this is not Dillen leather. The style of the domed satchel with the 2 front zipper pockets has be used in the Dillen collection, and in other Dooney collections.   I have a Dooney tote style handbag is this textured leather,  but I can't remember the name of the collection.   Mine handbag also has the light vachetta trim.  I will say that the textured leather wears extremely well.   Enjoy your new handbag.




Thank you!!!


----------



## My3dogs

I wonder if someone could authenticate this Dooney for me, and tell me what style it is? I have not been able to find one just like it anywhere.  https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-5638d0f66ba9e6bd6202c23b


----------



## frugaldallas

Item Name: IN940 - Nylon Medium Satchel
I have never seen a dooney assembled in Mexico so that made me slightly nervous. 
I am hoping to get some help. Could you please authenticate my dooney? Thanks!


----------



## ohfreckles

could someone authenticate this for me? I've looked it up and I've seen the straps in a lighter brown and dark brown like mine.   thanks.


----------



## My3dogs

Sorry - wrong post!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## My3dogs

I give up trying to reply to the post ABOVE this one on the bag made in Mexico!

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Is-it-an-authentic-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-/10000000003436544/g.html


----------



## Flossy72

View attachment 3495954
View attachment 3495955
View attachment 3495956
View attachment 3495957
View attachment 3495958
View attachment 3495959
View attachment 3495960

Hi- hopefully this is a "good" good will find?! If someone would be nice enough to authenticate this bag it would be appreciated!


----------



## Catbird9

Flossy72 said:


> View attachment 3495954
> View attachment 3495955
> View attachment 3495956
> View attachment 3495957
> View attachment 3495958
> View attachment 3495959
> View attachment 3495960
> 
> Hi- hopefully this is a "good" good will find?! If someone would be nice enough to authenticate this bag it would be appreciated!


I'm getting an error when I click your links. Can you repost?


----------



## Flossy72

Catbird9 said:


> I'm getting an error when I click your links. Can you repost?


Try this....


----------



## Catbird9

Flossy72 said:


> Try this....


It's an authentic Large Equestrian. Definitely a good find!


----------



## Flossy72

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Large Equestrian. Definitely a good find!


Thanks so much!!  I was concerned because there was no tag inside!  The measurements are approximately 12x8.  Does that classify it as a large size?   Would I be able to find links to refurbish this in coach rescue/ rehab?


----------



## Catbird9

Flossy72 said:


> Thanks so much!!  I was concerned because there was no tag inside!  The measurements are approximately 12x8.  Does that classify it as a large size?   Would I be able to find links to refurbish this in coach rescue/ rehab?


It doesn't have a red white and blue tag inside because it was made before they began using them, around 1985. The Small Equestrian measures about 10" x 6.5", and the Large Equestrian about 11.5" x 7.5". Yours has the original "double buckle" strap which can be adjusted on both sides. Later models have a strap with only one buckle.

Coincidentally, I have the same bag in blue, and I posted my rehab story on the Coach Rehab thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-698#post-29709565


----------



## Flossy72

Catbird9 said:


> It doesn't have a red white and blue tag inside because it was made before they began using them, around 1985. The Small Equestrian measures about 10" x 6.5", and the Large Equestrian about 11.5" x 7.5". Yours has the original "double buckle" strap which can be adjusted on both sides. Later models have a strap with only one buckle.
> 
> Coincidentally, I have the same bag in blue, and I posted my rehab story on the Coach Rehab thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-698#post-29709565


Thanks Catbird!  I am going to do the dunk to get the inside super clean....and some conditioning for the edges and leather strap.   Cant wait until its finished!


----------



## feedthepurse

Could someone take a look and determine the authenticity of this listing? (sorry, I know this one has three!)
Many thanks!

Listing Number:262675251319
Seller: daniel6-27
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262675251319?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Could someone take a look and determine the authenticity of this listing? (sorry, I know this one has three!)
> Many thanks!
> 
> Listing Number:262675251319
> Seller: daniel6-27
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262675251319?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


All three bags are authentic.


----------



## ampavlinac

Hello! I have a bag I feel pretty good about but would love some confirmation, as well as finding out the name/style of the bag. Is there a name for this print on the bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

ampavlinac said:


> Hello! I have a bag I feel pretty good about but would love some confirmation, as well as finding out the name/style of the bag. Is there a name for this print on the bag? Thank you so much!


Authentic IT barrel bag. Color is called grape.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, could I please get someone to authenticate this bag?

Item: Logo Lock Hobo










Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

dgphoto said:


> Hi, could I please get someone to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Logo Lock Hobo
> 
> View attachment 3498401
> 
> View attachment 3498402
> 
> View attachment 3498403
> 
> View attachment 3498404
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It's good.


----------



## dgphoto

BeenBurned said:


> It's good.



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello dooney ladies! I don't usually eye the key rings but I have a couple white AWL items that would match this. So hoping I can get you opinion! 

Item: Dooney AWL White and Silver Key Ring 

Seller: continentalmight 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222290113942


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello dooney ladies! I don't usually eye the key rings but I have a couple white AWL items that would match this. So hoping I can get you opinion!
> 
> Item: Dooney AWL White and Silver Key Ring
> 
> Seller: continentalmight
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222290113942


It's authentic.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hi ladies, got me a Dooney that's got me flummoxed.  Your opinions?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Interior tag, number on back of tag, and interior are proper:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Bag similar to the above:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Tag:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Back of tag to my mini drawstring:


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> View attachment 3501431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, got me a Dooney that's got me flummoxed.  Your opinions?





eyeoftheleopard said:


> Interior tag, number on back of tag, and interior are proper:


I don't see any problems. Is there a reason why you're questioning it? Is it the pattern? 

Dooney seems to be doing a lot of experimenting with patterns (and team logos) lately. I'm not impressed with much of it.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BB, she stated that she got the bag in 2008.  I've seen some counterfeits with this pattern and, in fact, have never seen this pattern on a mini drawstring, not even in the catalog.  My memory is not flawless, thus the uncertainty.


----------



## BeenBurned

eyeoftheleopard said:


> View attachment 3501431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, got me a Dooney that's got me flummoxed.  Your opinions?





eyeoftheleopard said:


> Interior tag, number on back of tag, and interior are proper:





BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problems. Is there a reason why you're questioning it? Is it the pattern?
> 
> Dooney seems to be doing a lot of experimenting with patterns (and team logos) lately. I'm not impressed with much of it.





eyeoftheleopard said:


> BB, she stated that she got the bag in 2008.  I've seen some counterfeits with this pattern and, in fact, have never seen this pattern on a mini drawstring, not even in the catalog.  My memory is not flawless, thus the uncertainty.


Please use the posting format as described in post #1. Not only is it helpful in vetting sellers, their items and pictures, but it's helpful in checking out the history (if there is one) of the seller and/or the site. Had I known this was a Poshmark listing, I wouldn't have commented on it because I consider PM to be just a step down from iOffer and Listia. They allow blatant fakes to be sold and have NEVER responded nor removed a reported listing. (I've ranted about PM on the Coach and ebay subforums here.) I won't help a site that refuses to do the right thing when it comes to fraud and counterfeit items. 

But because I already commented on the bag, I'll continue. 

Dooney mini drawstring
Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-Crossbody-Mini-580909a2291a359d0100bec9
Seller cristinamae

I don't know when the bag would have been made, how old the pattern is or whether her recollection of when she got it is correct. Her description of "vintage" is nonsense because even if the bag is from as early as 2008, at 8 years old, it's still way too new for the 20-year old vintage classification. 

But IMO, the pictures show an authentic Dooney.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you, BB.  All apologizes on the formatting error.  As for Poshmark, it is true-they simply don't care.


----------



## mellopan

Item: Dooney and Bourke small satchel
Listing number:122191734685
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122191734685
Comments: I'm currently in a return request with this supposedly new with tag Florentine satchel that I think is actually used, or at best a display model. However I'm also doubting the authenticity slightly because I discovered two price stickers on the tag with two different lot numbers. I did call Dooney customer service but she couldn't really give a definitive answer. There's also a sticker that matches one of the lot numbers. I'm hoping someone has had experience with this before and have some reassurance that it is authentic. If so I will consider a partial refund for the condition rather than return. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

mellopan said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke small satchel
> Listing number:122191734685
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122191734685
> Comments: I'm currently in a return request with this supposedly new with tag Florentine satchel that I think is actually used, or at best a display model. However I'm also doubting the authenticity slightly because I discovered two price stickers on the tag with two different lot numbers. I did call Dooney customer service but she couldn't really give a definitive answer. There's also a sticker that matches one of the lot numbers. I'm hoping someone has had experience with this before and have some reassurance that it is authentic. If so I will consider a partial refund for the condition rather than return. Thanks in advance!


The bag is definitely authentic. The label on top of the original one is there for one of several reasons. One reason can be because retail went up so they repriced with the updated. Another reason might be a result of a return from an original purchase in a less expensive part of the country to a store where prices are higher. (For example if bought in Boston,  price at Macy's is less than California. So if someone returned to a California store,  the might reticket at their retail.) 

As for partial refunds, many sellers are averse and would prefer a return for refund. Too many buyers have made it difficult for sellers by finding "issues" and getting partials as a way to get a better price. 

So don't be surprised if the seller just tells you to return for refund. 

And as for calling dooney customer service,  as with many companies, your apt to get misinformation or outright lies. Some companies are known to tell callers that items are fake when they're told it was an online purchase from a non-authorized reseller, i.e. ebay. 

Again the bag is absolutely authentic.


----------



## mellopan

Thank you so much 

I actually really preferred to return it rather than get a partial refund but the seller was adamant about not letting me return and offered me the partial refund after I requested the return through eBay. That was another thing that made me suspicious because if everything is as she say, she should be more than happy to take it back and easily sell it again? 

But thank you for the reassurance!



BeenBurned said:


> The bag is definitely authentic. The label on top of the original one is there for one of several reasons. One reason can be because retail went up so they repriced with the updated. Another reason might be a result of a return from an original purchase in a less expensive part of the country to a store where prices are higher. (For example if bought in Boston,  price at Macy's is less than California. So if someone returned to a California store,  the might reticket at their retail.)
> 
> As for partial refunds, many sellers are averse and would prefer a return for refund. Too many buyers have made it difficult for sellers by finding "issues" and getting partials as a way to get a better price.
> 
> So don't be surprised if the seller just tells you to return for refund.
> 
> And as for calling dooney customer service,  as with many companies, your apt to get misinformation or outright lies. Some companies are known to tell callers that items are fake when they're told it was an online purchase from a non-authorized reseller, i.e. ebay.
> 
> Again the bag is absolutely authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

mellopan said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> I actually really preferred to return it rather than get a partial refund but the seller was adamant about not letting me return and offered me the partial refund after I requested the return through eBay. That was another thing that made me suspicious because if everything is as she say, she should be more than happy to take it back and easily sell it again?
> 
> But thank you for the reassurance!


If you're comfortable with the partial, since the seller is offering it, by all means accept her offer.

However if the condition is really an issue to you, there's nothing stopping you from filing a dispute. Be sure to include very clear pictures and description of why the item isn't "as described."

If the seller agrees to the return or if you need to escalate and ebay finds in your favor, she'll have to supply a prepaid shipping label for you to return the bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## mellopan

Hi BeenBurned, I did just accept the partial. Actually I offered to accept an amount that's a bit lower than what they offered because I felt bad they were supposedly "losing money". Sigh.

I still don't understand why they're going this way. My postage both ways would have been $35-40. The partial refund seller offered is about twice that, plus with a partial refund they won't get their eBay fees refunded, so that's another $20 lost. I don't know how they do their math. Anyway, I digress.

I'm just glad to have your reassurance that it is authentic. You helped me several times before too, so once again thank you!



BeenBurned said:


> If you're comfortable with the partial, since the seller is offering it, by all means accept her offer.
> 
> However if the condition is really an issue to you, there's nothing stopping you from filing a dispute. Be sure to include very clear pictures and description of why the item isn't "as described."
> 
> If the seller agrees to the return or if you need to escalate and ebay finds in your favor, she'll have to supply a prepaid shipping label for you to return the bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

mellopan said:


> Hi BeenBurned, I did just accept the partial. Actually I offered to accept an amount that's a bit lower than what they offered because I felt bad they were supposedly "losing money". Sigh.
> 
> I still don't understand why they're going this way. My postage both ways would have been $35-40. The partial refund seller offered is about twice that, plus with a partial refund they won't get their eBay fees refunded, so that's another $20 lost. I don't know how they do their math. Anyway, I digress.
> 
> I'm just glad to have your reassurance that it is authentic. You helped me several times before too, so once again thank you!


I think you're a bit confused as to why the seller offered the partial.

For SNAD complaints, the seller pays shipping in both directions so you wouldn't have been out anything at all had you returned due to "not as described." It's only in cases of buyer's remorse and when sellers have a return policy where buyers pay return shipping. But even in those cases, when an item is inaccurately described, sellers are responsible for shipping. 

But again, if you're happy with the price you've paid, you did okay! Enjoy the bag!


----------



## feedthepurse

I happened to come across 3 D&B bags in Savers the other day and am really curious about their authenticity.
I'd appreciate your opinion!


----------



## feedthepurse

This is #2


----------



## feedthepurse

This is #3
Many thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> I happened to come across 3 D&B bags in Savers the other day and am really curious about their authenticity.
> I'd appreciate your opinion!
> View attachment 3505344
> View attachment 3505345
> View attachment 3505346
> View attachment 3505347
> View attachment 3505348
> View attachment 3505349
> View attachment 3505350
> View attachment 3505351
> View attachment 3505352
> View attachment 3505353


Authentic Classic Satchel, assuming it measures about 11.5" x 8" x 5.5".


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> This is #2
> View attachment 3505362
> View attachment 3505363
> View attachment 3505364
> View attachment 3505365
> View attachment 3505366
> View attachment 3505367
> View attachment 3505368


This one's fake, sorry.


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> This is #3
> Many thanks!
> View attachment 3505375
> View attachment 3505376
> View attachment 3505377
> View attachment 3505378
> View attachment 3505379
> View attachment 3505380
> View attachment 3505381


If it measures 10.75 x 7" x 3.5" it's a Classic Zip Top.


----------



## feedthepurse

Thanks!!!
Hey, two out of three is pretty lucky


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Thanks!!!
> Hey, two out of three is pretty lucky


Yes, I'd say you scored well on the other two!


----------



## feedthepurse

I have one more that I bought at a vintage store a few months ago 
Frankly, I'm terrified it'll be fake(paid a good bit and the zipper turned out to the broken). Can you guys take a look?


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> I have one more that I bought at a vintage store a few months ago
> Frankly, I'm terrified it'll be fake(paid a good bit and the zipper turned out to the broken). Can you guys take a look?
> 
> View attachment 3505646
> View attachment 3505647
> View attachment 3505648
> View attachment 3505649
> View attachment 3505650
> View attachment 3505651


No worries, it's authentic!


----------



## feedthepurse

Catbird9 said:


> No worries, it's authentic!


Woo-hoo thanks Catbird9!


----------



## Flossy72

Hi- picked this up at good will and was hoping someone could be so kind to authenticate!   Can't seem to find another bucket bag that looks like this and isn't all weather .....thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Flossy72 said:


> Hi- picked this up at good will and was hoping someone could be so kind to authenticate!   Can't seem to find another bucket bag that looks like this and isn't all weather .....thanks!


Authentic Donegal drawstring bag. Nice find!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Flossy72

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Donegal drawstring bag. Nice find!


Thanks Catbird!  Have any idea when it was made ( approx?).  The logo is so different than Im used to!   Also, I'm  thinking about dunking and conditioning


----------



## Catbird9

Flossy72 said:


> Thanks Catbird!  Have any idea when it was made ( approx?).  The logo is so different than Im used to!   Also, I'm  thinking about dunking and conditioning


The Donegal line was introduced in the late 1990s. I've never owned one so I don't know about dunking. You might post a question on the Coach Rehab & Rescue thread. It looks like beautiful leather.


----------



## dgphoto

Flossy72 said:


> Thanks Catbird!  Have any idea when it was made ( approx?).  The logo is so different than Im used to!   Also, I'm  thinking about dunking and conditioning


I revived an old Dooney rehab thread if you want to check it out and post your finished product!


----------



## sagg99

Hello everyone,
I got this from GW I'm not sure about the strap, and it doesn't have a Duck emblem ,or fob.  It's all black, with an adjustable buckle any help with dating and the name thanks


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

sagg99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got this from GW I'm not sure about the strap, and it doesn't have a Duck emblem ,or fob.  It's all black, with an adjustable buckle any help with dating and the name thanks



Congrats on this find, @sagg99!  @Catbird correct me please if I'm wrong but isn't this piece from the Bayou collection? The white sticker you see gives the style number and color and I love seeing these white stickers in vintage bags of this age...means the sticker has made it close to 20-25 years in this case (circa 1996).  Here is catalog pic:


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got this from GW I'm not sure about the strap, and it doesn't have a Duck emblem ,or fob.  It's all black, with an adjustable buckle any help with dating and the name thanks



It's authentic.



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Congrats on this find, @sagg99!  @Catbird correct me please if I'm wrong but isn't this piece from the Bayou collection? The white sticker you see gives the style number and color and I love seeing these white stickers in vintage bags of this age...means the sticker has made it close to 20-25 years in this case (circa 1996).  Here is catalog pic:



I'm not too familiar with the Bayou collection, so thanks for the catalog pic. I thought the Bayou bags were all croc and bamboo and coated woven fabric. Looks like there were some all-leather bags too!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@Catbird Please pm your email and I will share what I have.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@saggs find is not from the Bayou Collection, but is in the 1996 catalog.

Here is the catalog shot of the Bayou Collection:


----------



## arrietty

Please authenticate, thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

arrietty said:


> Please authenticate, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3512052
> View attachment 3512053
> View attachment 3512054
> View attachment 3512055
> View attachment 3512056
> View attachment 3512057
> View attachment 3512058


It's authentic. If it measures 10.75" x 7" x 3", it's a Classic Zip Top.


----------



## sagg99

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Congrats on this find, @sagg99!  @Catbird correct me please if I'm wrong but isn't this piece from the Bayou collection? The white sticker you see gives the style number and color and I love seeing these white stickers in vintage bags of this age...means the sticker has made it close to 20-25 years in this case (circa 1996).  Here is catalog pic:



Thank you for the catalog picture, I'm assuming it's the sporting pouch since my bag has U115 BL  not sure if BL means blue, or black though


----------



## Catbird9

sagg99 said:


> Thank you for the catalog picture, I'm assuming it's the sporting pouch since my bag has U115 BL  not sure if BL means blue, or black though


BL is the code for black. It looks to me like style 115 would be the Square Flap Bag, shown on the page of croc styles. I can't read the measurements, but that would be the way to confirm it.


----------



## squishybear

Hi-

Would someone mind authenticating this?  I picked it up at an estate sale. It's in pretty bad condition, but figured it was cheap enough to take the risk. I don't know anything about DB but it's a crossbody style with a black and tan strap (sorry I forgot to take a picture of that)


----------



## Catbird9

squishybear said:


> Hi-
> 
> Would someone mind authenticating this?  I picked it up at an estate sale. It's in pretty bad condition, but figured it was cheap enough to take the risk. I don't know anything about DB but it's a crossbody style with a black and tan strap (sorry I forgot to take a picture of that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513901
> 
> View attachment 3513899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513895
> View attachment 3513896
> View attachment 3513897
> 
> View attachment 3513904


Authentic. It's a Large Surrey if it measures 11" x 8" x 3-1/2"


----------



## squishybear

Just measured it- it does. Thank you Catbird9


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Flossy72

Hi- would appreciate an authentication on this one .....GW find in my possession.....TIA!


----------



## Catbird9

Flossy72 said:


> Hi- would appreciate an authentication on this one .....GW find in my possession.....TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514311
> View attachment 3514312
> View attachment 3514314
> View attachment 3514315
> View attachment 3514316
> View attachment 3514317
> View attachment 3514318


It looks good.


----------



## Flossy72

Catbird9 said:


> It looks good.


Thanks !!!


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello ladies, would you authenticate this surrey, please? Thank you!  I am in love with this sporty-looking strap - have never seen one IRL.

Item:  Small Surrey
Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 7 1/2 square x 3, 21 strap drop max
Comments:  Back of rivets are blank, buckles are stamped solid brass; is this characteristic of the earlier bags since this one's an A series? I know there is a limit to details you can post - just curious


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello ladies, would you authenticate this surrey, please? Thank you!  I am in love with this sporty-looking strap - have never seen one IRL.
> 
> Item:  Small Surrey
> Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 7 1/2 square x 3, 21 strap drop max
> Comments:  Back of rivets are blank, buckles are stamped solid brass; is this characteristic of the earlier bags since this one's an A series? I know there is a limit to details you can post - just curious
> 
> View attachment 3525059
> View attachment 3525060
> View attachment 3525061
> View attachment 3525062
> View attachment 3525063
> View attachment 3525064
> View attachment 3525065


Authentic. The rivet backs were sometimes stamped, sometimes not, but I don't know the time frame on those.
ETA: yes, that strap is a great design, looks and comfort both.


----------



## Ravvie99

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic. The rivet backs were sometimes stamped, sometimes not, but I don't know the time frame on those.
> ETA: yes, that strap is a great design, looks and comfort both.



Cool! Thanks, Catbird9! Let the strap hunt begin [emoji3]


----------



## Hattenator

Hoping someone can confirm this older bag is authentic. I did do some research and i believe it is a R718 vintage small tote however i cant find a single one this color. The ones i did find were two tone, where this one looks like it is all British Tan. any help with this bag would be appreciated


----------



## Catbird9

Hattenator said:


> Hoping someone can confirm this older bag is authentic. I did do some research and i believe it is a R718 vintage small tote however i cant find a single one this color. The ones i did find were two tone, where this one looks like it is all British Tan. any help with this bag would be appreciated


Welcome to the Purse Forum. It is indeed an authentic Small Vintage Tote. There's one here for comparison:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/846-R718-tote-tanbt.htm


----------



## Ravvie99

That tote above is pretty!
Would you kindly authenticate this carrier?  Thank you in advance  

Item:  Small carrier
Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions:  about 9 x 6 x 2.5


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> That tote above is pretty!
> Would you kindly authenticate this carrier?  Thank you in advance
> 
> Item:  Small carrier
> Seller:  Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions:  about 9 x 6 x 2.5
> 
> View attachment 3526558
> View attachment 3526560
> View attachment 3526561
> View attachment 3526562
> View attachment 3526563


Yep, it's the real deal!


----------



## Ravvie99

Catbird9 said:


> Yep, it's the real deal!



Thank you! Despite the color loss, I am digging the burnt cedar.


----------



## Hattenator

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum. It is indeed an authentic Small Vintage Tote. There's one here for comparison:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/846-R718-tote-tanbt.htm


Thank You very much


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Ravvie99 said:


> Thank you! Despite the color loss, I am digging the burnt cedar.



The burnt cedar trim is da bomb!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Yep, it's the real deal!



@Catbird did you see the "flat duck" on her BT tote? I am guessing the age for that tote to be right at 1988 when the red white blue tags were first put in.  I have a chocolate tote with a tad fatter duck. [
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3527293

	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3527291[/ATTACH]


----------



## jc82

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## feedthepurse

Can someone take a look at these listings?
Thanks and a late happy turkey day!

Seller:luciaf2315
Listing#:332044272253
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/332044272253

Seller:bfreyer102
Listing# 302143155791
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/302143155791

(have a couple extra pics from the first listing below) - very curious about the strap


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Can someone take a look at these listings?
> Thanks and a late happy turkey day!
> 
> Seller:luciaf2315
> Listing#:332044272253
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/332044272253
> 
> Seller:bfreyer102
> Listing# 302143155791
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/302143155791
> 
> (have a couple extra pics from the first listing below) - very curious about the strap
> View attachment 3532633
> View attachment 3532634



Both are authentic. The trigger snap strap on the Zip Top looks fine to me (what little is shown of it!) 

There appears to be a _different_ bag's strap attachment in the third picture in the listing, showing in the lower right corner of the image, with brass posts instead of a trigger snap.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi! Can I get an authentication please?

Seller: bgneal
Item: Vintage Dooney
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222328234867 
And is this color peanut?
Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> Hi! Can I get an authentication please?
> 
> Seller: bgneal
> Item: Vintage Dooney
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222328234867
> And is this color peanut?
> Thanks!


In my opinion it is fake. The leather duck emblem has errors; the closure should be an actual working buckle, not a magnetic snap; the proportions of the buckle tab are wrong, the strap attachments are wrong; the back side is missing a piece of smooth leather trim across the bottom, and the interior pocket is wrong. An authentic Dooney & Bourke Surrey (which this is trying to copy) would have a sewn in red white and blue cloth tag inside. I don't see one, but even so, there are enough other red flags.


----------



## dgphoto

Catbird9 said:


> In my opinion it is fake. The leather duck emblem has errors; the closure should be an actual working buckle, not a magnetic snap; the proportions of the buckle tab are wrong, the strap attachments are wrong; the back side is missing a piece of smooth leather trim across the bottom, and the interior pocket is wrong. An authentic Dooney & Bourke Surrey (which this is trying to copy) would have a sewn in red white and blue cloth tag inside. I don't see one, but even so, there are enough other red flags.



Wow, thanks @Catbird9. I'm so glad I asked. Thanks for your time and expertise!! [emoji173]️


----------



## feedthepurse

Thanks for solving the mystery Catbird!

Can someone also check out this listing?
Seller:mande7895
Listing#:162290348571
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162290348571


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Thanks for solving the mystery Catbird!
> 
> Can someone also check out this listing?
> Seller:mande7895
> Listing#:162290348571
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162290348571


It's authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> Hi! Can I get an authentication please?
> 
> Seller: bgneal
> Item: Vintage Dooney
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222328234867
> And is this color peanut?
> Thanks!





Catbird9 said:


> In my opinion it is fake. The leather duck emblem has errors; the closure should be an actual working buckle, not a magnetic snap; the proportions of the buckle tab are wrong, the strap attachments are wrong; the back side is missing a piece of smooth leather trim across the bottom, and the interior pocket is wrong. An authentic Dooney & Bourke Surrey (which this is trying to copy) would have a sewn in red white and blue cloth tag inside. I don't see one, but even so, there are enough other red flags.



UPDATE: I asked the seller if there was a red white and blue tag inside. She said there wasn't one. I am going to revise my opinion on this bag. I can't confirm that it is authentic based on the pictures in the listing, *but I am not 100% sure it is fake*. If it is not authentic, it is a very close fake. Please don't report the listing.


----------



## dgphoto

Catbird9 said:


> UPDATE: I asked the seller if there was a red white and blue tag inside. She said there wasn't one. I am going to revise my opinion on this bag. I can't confirm that it is authentic based on the pictures in the listing, *but I am not 100% sure it is fake*. If it is not authentic, it is a very close fake. Please don't report the listing.



Ok, I didn't report it. I'm usually able to spot a fake a mile away but honestly, this one had me really stumped, which is why I was asking about it. I bet if we could feel it, we would know right away. Sometimes it's really hard to tell from photos. Thanks!


----------



## feedthepurse

Can someone take a quick look at this one as well?
Many thanks!

Seller:lil_somethingextra
Listing#:222328760694
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222328760694


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Can someone take a quick look at this one as well?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Seller:lil_somethingextra
> Listing#:222328760694
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222328760694


Authentic Carrier Shoulder Bag.


----------



## feedthepurse

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Carrier Shoulder Bag.



Thanks again! 
Think I'll head over to that ban thread now


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello ladies. I just received this planner and I'm not sure about authenticity. It doesn't feel like the usual AWL leather. The Dooney stamp doesn't look right either. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello ladies. I just received this planner and I'm not sure about authenticity. It doesn't feel like the usual AWL leather. The Dooney stamp doesn't look right either. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533933
> View attachment 3533934
> View attachment 3533935
> View attachment 3533936
> View attachment 3533937
> View attachment 3533938
> View attachment 3533939
> View attachment 3533940



I see this one on eBay and everything looks the same. I know this seller knows her doonies so it makes me feel better but would still like your opinion ladies! Is this vintage or a newer line? https://www.ebay.com/itm/401171469424


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello ladies. I just received this planner and I'm not sure about authenticity. It doesn't feel like the usual AWL leather. The Dooney stamp doesn't look right either. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533933
> View attachment 3533934
> View attachment 3533935
> View attachment 3533936
> View attachment 3533937
> View attachment 3533938
> View attachment 3533939
> View attachment 3533940


It looks good to me.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> I see this one on eBay and everything looks the same. I know this seller knows her doonies so it makes me feel better but would still like your opinion ladies! Is this vintage or a newer line? https://www.ebay.com/itm/401171469424


It's genuine. The seller is reputable and sells a lot of Doonies. All Weather Leather was made until about 2002.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> It's genuine. The seller is reputable and sells a lot of Doonies. All Weather Leather was made until about 2002.



Thanks catbird!


----------



## Paquilter

Is this authentic?
Goodwill auction
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=35160647
I have no idea what is called other than
Green ostrich


----------



## ampavlinac

Hello! I have a couple bags for an authentication. I would also love an identification if anyone knows the name of this beautiful bag. The leather is so dreamy and I love the details on the strap.  Thanks so much!


----------



## ampavlinac

Here is the second bag. I would love to get this as a gift for my mother in law. She carried a felted wool bag all last summer because she never found a summery bag she liked and the woven fabric of this bag is so sturdy! I would also like to know the name of this bag if it has one .

Thanks again!


----------



## Catbird9

ampavlinac said:


> Hello! I have a couple bags for an authentication. I would also love an identification if anyone knows the name of this beautiful bag. The leather is so dreamy and I love the details on the strap.  Thanks so much!





ampavlinac said:


> Here is the second bag. I would love to get this as a gift for my mother in law. She carried a felted wool bag all last summer because she never found a summery bag she liked and the woven fabric of this bag is so sturdy! I would also like to know the name of this bag if it has one .
> 
> Thanks again!



Both look good to me. The first one is from the Donegal collection. I don't know the name of either style, but maybe someone else has more information.


----------



## Paquilter

Paquilter said:


> Is this authentic?
> Goodwill auction
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=35160647
> I have no idea what is called other than
> Green ostrich



I purchased this bag, can anyone authenticate?


----------



## Catbird9

Paquilter said:


> I purchased this bag, can anyone authenticate?



I don't see any problems, but for a definite authentication, I'd like to see the front and back of the sewn-in Dooney & Bourke cloth tag inside the bag. You should find it in the side seam below the ribbon with the key clip.


----------



## Paquilter

Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems, but for a definite authentication, I'd like to see the front and back of the sewn-in Dooney & Bourke cloth tag inside the bag. You should find it in the side seam below the ribbon with the key clip.


I will post that once I have it in hand! Thanks.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Maybe east west tote shopper.


----------



## Paquilter

Okay, I have it in hand. Can anyone authenticate?


----------



## Catbird9

Paquilter said:


> View attachment 3548220
> 
> 
> Okay, I have it in hand. Can anyone authenticate?
> View attachment 3548217



It's authentic.


----------



## Paquilter

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello authenticators! I want to double check on this item. It looks authentic to me but the YKK zipper and the black made in China tag gives me pause. Please advise!

It's in my possession. 

Item: brown big duck coin purse
Listing number: https://bnc.lt/focc/1gltEmC66y

Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello authenticators! I want to double check on this item. It looks authentic to me but the YKK zipper and the black made in China tag gives me pause. Please advise!
> 
> It's in my possession.
> 
> Item: brown big duck coin purse
> Listing number: https://bnc.lt/focc/1gltEmC66y
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548550
> View attachment 3548551
> View attachment 3548553


I found one other example of this coin purse with a Made in China tag and the YKK zipper. It's an active eBay listing (not mine):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...59a6db5&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=201739089615

Dooney may well have produced these in China at some point, I'm just not certain.

The strap rivet on yours is is different from the ones I've seen too, but that's not conclusive because the strap could have been replaced. 

I'm not 100% comfortable calling it authentic or counterfeit. Please wait for other opinions.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I found one other example of this coin purse with a Made in China tag and the YKK zipper. It's an active eBay listing (not mine):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...59a6db5&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=201739089615
> 
> Dooney may well have produced these in China at some point, I'm just not certain.
> 
> The strap rivet on yours is is different from the ones I've seen too, but that's not conclusive because the strap could have been replaced.
> 
> I'm not 100% comfortable calling it authentic or counterfeit. Please wait for other opinions.



Thanks catbird! It's just so strange to me, this one. The rivet is not right for sure. Would love more opinions of course!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks catbird! It's just so strange to me, this one. The rivet is not right for sure. Would love more opinions of course!



Authentic, doll, 100%.  The YKK zipper is proper on the what are called "solids."  Highly sought after, I might add.  The regular ones have the Riri zipper:  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3549394


Here is a YKK zipper on a vintage caddy:  http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/934-keycaddy-black.htm


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Authentic, doll, 100%.  The YKK zipper is proper on the what are called "solids."  Highly sought after, I might add.  The regular ones have the Riri zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549394
> 
> 
> Here is a YKK zipper on a vintage caddy:  http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/W/934-keycaddy-black.htm



Hello my dear! I was hoping you might be stepping in! Thank you! Is this vintage or a more recent production?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello my dear! I was hoping you might be stepping in! Thank you! Is this vintage or a more recent production?



Definitely vintage, my dear.  I place the age for the solids at about 1998-2000.  @Catbird please feel free to jump in if you have anything to add!  Dooney also made some solid purses, meaning no BT or Dark Cedar trim.  Here is my Kilty in solid bone:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Here is a Rouge solid on eBay:  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3549454


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Definitely vintage, my dear.  I place the age for the solids at about 1998-2000.  @Catbird please feel free to jump in if you have anything to add!  Dooney also made some solid purses, meaning no BT or Dark Cedar trim.  Here is my Kilty in solid bone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is a Rouge solid on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549454



Drool...that kilty!!!


----------



## Awwlibrary

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Definitely vintage, my dear.  I place the age for the solids at about 1998-2000.  @Catbird please feel free to jump in if you have anything to add!  Dooney also made some solid purses, meaning no BT or Dark Cedar trim.  Here is my Kilty in solid bone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is a Rouge solid on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549454



One note on the strap and ykk zipper. I went and looked at the other coin purses in my collection and noticed that my BT/navy coin has the same rivet and zipper. But no black made in China tag. Do u think this is also circa 1998-2000?


----------



## Paintingneko

Item: satchel, style name unknown
Seller: samjacobs
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-handbag-5863096d36d5945a3c19ab1e

I bought this bag on a whim since it seemed like a good deal. I'm now wondering if it's too good to be true... I'm trying to find another example of this satchel with the leather duck logo but have not had any luck. Based on the limited pictures can anyone a guess if it may be authentic?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

@Catbird you out there?  The bag is authentic, @Paintingneko!


----------



## Paintingneko

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @Catbird you out there?  The bag is authentic, @Paintingneko!


Thanks a bunch! Can't wait to get my bag


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @Catbird you out there?  The bag is authentic, @Paintingneko!


Thanks @eyeoftheleopard! That one got by me.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks @eyeoftheleopard! That one got by me.



There you are!  Happy New Year to you!


----------



## melodywilson7

It this authentic? I bought it at a thrift store. In my possession. Kind of a crossbody bucket style


----------



## Catbird9

melodywilson7 said:


> It this authentic? I bought it at a thrift store. In my possession. Kind of a crossbody bucket style


It's authentic!


----------



## melodywilson7

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic!


Thank you so much! Do you know what it is called?


----------



## Catbird9

melodywilson7 said:


> Thank you so much! Do you know what it is called?



I had to do some digging, but finally found some examples of this rare style. It's called a Slim Drawstring. There were at least two sizes, small (8.5" long x 9.5" tall x 3" deep) and large (9.5" x 10.5" x 4.5"), and possibly a third, mini size. Etsy seller SolePurseSuit has all three in her sold inventory:
Mini: https://www.etsy.com/listing/476750633/rare-smallest-dooney-bourke-all-weather
Small https://www.etsy.com/listing/237368...ey-bourke-all-weather?ref=shop_home_active_21
Large (with sticker, style R137): https://www.etsy.com/listing/258494...ey-bourke-all-weather?ref=shop_home_active_21

Great find!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Creda always makes those vintage Doonies look SO lucious!


----------



## Catbird9

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Creda always makes those vintage Doonies look SO lucious!


I was thinking the same thing. I lust after some of them.


----------



## Just_A_Gal

I'm very much a beginner with handbags, but want to learn how to tell an authentic Dooney from a fake. I've been reading around and doing some research and I hope you guys can help me learn by confirming whether or not some eBay listings are fake. 

I am pretty confident this one is a fake, can you all confirm that?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Doo...3D192059363403&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Also, I *think* this one is authentic, but don't know if I'm missing anything that would show it to be fake. Is this really an authentic Dooney?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Authe...3D132050223292&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

And finally, this I'm leaning towards fake on this one but I'm really not sure.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Navy-Blue-Vin...3D302194579813&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Just_A_Gal

Last one for now, I promise, but I'm also leaning towards fake on this one. Is this authentic?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doone...3D322390507529&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## Catbird9

Just_A_Gal said:


> I'm very much a beginner with handbags, but want to learn how to tell an authentic Dooney from a fake. I've been reading around and doing some research and I hope you guys can help me learn by confirming whether or not some eBay listings are fake.
> 
> I am pretty confident this one is a fake, can you all confirm that?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Ivory-Handbag-Ivory-w-Tan-Trim-/132050223292?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D04a8f6e88e664ec28a38afb38e84f524%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D17%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D192059363403&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Also, I *think* this one is authentic, but don't know if I'm missing anything that would show it to be fake. Is this really an authentic Dooney?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Authentic-Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/192059363403?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D5e9c81080de645f6bd775f88617dd8d5%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D10%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D132050223292&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> And finally, this I'm leaning towards fake on this one but I'm really not sure.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Navy-Blue-Vintage-Leather-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-Purse-Satchel-/322390507529?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D905d4de062f94813a67a32461b347026%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D302194579813&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Thanks in advance!


#1 might be OK but would need to show a red white and blue label sewn inside to authenticate. It looks like a reissue of the Equestrian bag in "saffiano" leather.
#2 and #3 are authentic, vintage All Weather Leather.


----------



## Catbird9

Just_A_Gal said:


> Last one for now, I promise, but I'm also leaning towards fake on this one. Is this authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Satchel-handbag-Navy-Blue-Tan-Leather-/112263032599?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D0f5d24f0db6148e5ae55c3dbb0d80d33%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D7%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D322390507529&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



Authentic.

And welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## Just_A_Gal

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic.
> 
> And welcome to the Purse Forum!


Thanks! I grew up completely unaware of even contemporary designers so I have a lot to learn. 

 I guess I'm being more paranoid than I need to be about these. I didn't realize the equestrian all weather leather was redone, that is good to know.


----------



## BeenBurned

Just_A_Gal said:


> I'm very much a beginner with handbags, but want to learn how to tell an authentic Dooney from a fake. I've been reading around and doing some research and I hope you guys can help me learn by confirming whether or not some eBay listings are fake.
> 
> I am pretty confident this one is a fake, can you all confirm that?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Ivory-Handbag-Ivory-w-Tan-Trim-/132050223292?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D04a8f6e88e664ec28a38afb38e84f524%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D17%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D192059363403&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Also, I *think* this one is authentic, but don't know if I'm missing anything that would show it to be fake. Is this really an authentic Dooney?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Authentic-Dooney-Bourke-All-Weather-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-/192059363403?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D5e9c81080de645f6bd775f88617dd8d5%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D10%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D132050223292&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> And finally, this I'm leaning towards fake on this one but I'm really not sure.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Navy-Blue-Vintage-Leather-Dooney-Bourke-Handbag-Purse-Satchel-/322390507529?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D905d4de062f94813a67a32461b347026%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D302194579813&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Just_A_Gal said:


> Last one for now, I promise, but I'm also leaning towards fake on this one. Is this authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Satchel-handbag-Navy-Blue-Tan-Leather-/112263032599?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3D0f5d24f0db6148e5ae55c3dbb0d80d33%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D7%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D322390507529&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


All are authentic.


----------



## sagg99

I'm not sure if this belt is authentic (never seen this style before ), if it's real can anyone give me a timeline of when it was made? thanks so much


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> View attachment 3596373
> View attachment 3596376
> View attachment 3596377
> View attachment 3596378
> View attachment 3596379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this belt is authentic (never seen this style before ), if it's real can anyone give me a timeline of when it was made? thanks so much


It's authentic -- and old. It has the original DB logo. I'm guessing at the age but I'd say pre-1990.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic -- and old. It has the original DB logo. I'm guessing at the age but I'd say pre-1990.[
> Thank you BB


----------



## Ravvie99

Would you kindly authenticate, please? Thank you!

Item: ?
Seller: Salvation Army (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 11 x 9.5 x 5
Comments: how can silver buckles be solid brass?? Hoping I didn't waste an hour cleaning this!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Would you kindly authenticate, please? Thank you!
> 
> Item: ?
> Seller: Salvation Army (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 11 x 9.5 x 5
> Comments: how can silver buckles be solid brass?? Hoping I didn't waste an hour cleaning this!!
> 
> View attachment 3600492
> View attachment 3600493
> View attachment 3600494
> View attachment 3600495
> View attachment 3600496


It's an authentic signature shoulder sac. I can't explain the buckles except to speculate that they might coat them with silver if that's the color they think will sell better.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic signature shoulder sac. I can't explain the buckles except to speculate that they might coat them with silver if that's the color they think will sell better.



Phew, thank you! So glad my elbow grease was not wasted.


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic? The stitching is really bad. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney-...383352?hash=item25cf389af8:g:xxMAAOSwJMhXD7Gg

seller ID: loosethreadsvintage
item num: 162390383352        Thanks


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

latetotheparty said:


> Is this bag authentic? The stitching is really bad.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Dooney-...383352?hash=item25cf389af8:g:xxMAAOSwJMhXD7Gg
> 
> seller ID: loosethreadsvintage
> item num: 162390383352        Thanks


It's fake. The interior pocket is the wrong type, among other problems.


----------



## feedthepurse

Happy Friday! 
Can someone take a look at this listing for me? 
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/252757343476
Seller :
mendozastore
Item number :252757343476
Many thanks! 

I'm also curious whether the larger style has pockets on both sides... The seller says no,  but I'm pretty sure I can see one


----------



## Catbird9

feedthepurse said:


> Happy Friday!
> Can someone take a look at this listing for me?
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/252757343476
> Seller :
> mendozastore
> Item number :252757343476
> Many thanks!
> 
> I'm also curious whether the larger style has pockets on both sides... The seller says no,  but I'm pretty sure I can see one


Both are authentic. The seller doesn't provide measurements, but the small one looks like an Over & Under Marble Bag R51 and the larger one looks like an R155 Top Zip with Pockets, which does have slip pockets on both the front and back.


----------



## feedthepurse

Dang,  somebody moved in on that one fast. 
Thanks though! 




Catbird9 said:


> Both are authentic. The seller doesn't provide measurements, but the small one looks like an Over & Under Marble Bag R51 and the larger one looks like an R155 Top Zip with Pockets, which does have slip pockets on both the front and back.


----------



## feedthepurse

Can someone take a look at this listing for me?
Many thanks!
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bourke-handbags-/112310635016?
Seller:ikn0wy0urider
Item#:
112310635016


----------



## BeenBurned

feedthepurse said:


> Can someone take a look at this listing for me?
> Many thanks!
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/dooney-bourke-handbags-/112310635016?
> Seller:ikn0wy0urider
> Item#:
> 112310635016


It's fine.


----------



## Eril55

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


This seller says this bag she bought at a D&B Factory-- I'm new to Dooney, so is this a made for Factory Florentine or a retail Dooney? Thank you! I just don't want to get a lesser quality.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162408913194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


----------



## Eril55

Eril55 said:


> This seller says this bag she bought at a D&B Factory-- I'm new to Dooney, so is this a made for Factory Florentine or a retail Dooney? Thank you! I just don't want to get a lesser quality.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162408913194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


Sorry, seller is: flsungrl17
Item: 162408913194


----------



## Eril55

Just making sure my last two posts came thorough? Sorry, I am new to this forum and I re


Eril55 said:


> Sorry, seller is: flsungrl17
> Item: 162408913194


just makings sure my posts went through? I am new to this forum and had trouble on the Coach auntentication thread before with it not coming through for a while for some reason. Thanks


----------



## Catbird9

Eril55 said:


> This seller says this bag she bought at a D&B Factory-- I'm new to Dooney, so is this a made for Factory Florentine or a retail Dooney? Thank you! I just don't want to get a lesser quality.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162408913194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


The bag appears to be authentic. 

As for quality, you might want to search the Dooney & Bourke forums for "Florentine quality." There are some issues that have been discussed, and they seem to be encountered regardless of whether the bag was purchased online, at a boutique store, or at an outlet. It seems to be a "luck of the draw" situation. For example, some of the earlier Florentines had a leather strap on the key hook, instead of the grosgrain ribbon. And, the leather texture could vary from bag to bag, or even within the same bag, from smooth to pebbled.


----------



## Eril55

Catbird9 said:


> The bag appears to be authentic.
> 
> As for quality, you might want to search the Dooney & Bourke forums for "Florentine quality." There are some issues that have been discussed, and they seem to be encountered regardless of whether the bag was purchased online, at a boutique store, or at an outlet. It seems to be a "luck of the draw" situation. For example, some of the earlier Florentines had a leather strap on the key hook, instead of the grosgrain ribbon. And, the leather texture could vary from bag to bag, or even within the same bag, from smooth to pebbled.


Thank you so much! Does D&B make "made for Factory" bags? Or are their retail bags sold at outlets?


----------



## BeenBurned

Eril55 said:


> This seller says this bag she bought at a D&B Factory-- I'm new to Dooney, so is this a made for Factory Florentine or a retail Dooney? Thank you! I just don't want to get a lesser quality.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162408913194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0





Eril55 said:


> Sorry, seller is: flsungrl17
> Item: 162408913194





Catbird9 said:


> The bag appears to be authentic.
> 
> As for quality, you might want to search the Dooney & Bourke forums for "Florentine quality." There are some issues that have been discussed, and they seem to be encountered regardless of whether the bag was purchased online, at a boutique store, or at an outlet. It seems to be a "luck of the draw" situation. For example, some of the earlier Florentines had a leather strap on the key hook, instead of the grosgrain ribbon. And, the leather texture could vary from bag to bag, or even within the same bag, from smooth to pebbled.


As someone who shops outlets, discounters and full priced boutiques and department stores, I (personally) don't find outlet items to be of lower quality. 

In some brands, outlet items that are MFF (made for factory) aren't lower quality but in keeping them more affordable and lower priced, the manufacturer uses simpler details. There many be fewer embellishments, less hardware, simpler stitching and plainer lining and fabrics. But the quality is (IMO) the same. 

Other items can be purchased at the outlets but may have been transfers from department stores or from Dooney.com. They could be customer returns, discontinued items or items in short supply. 

I love shopping outlets because my feeling is that you can get comparable (or the same) items for considerable savings.


----------



## Eril55

BeenBurned said:


> As someone who shops outlets, discounters and full priced boutiques and department stores, I (personally) don't find outlet items to be of lower quality.
> 
> In some brands, outlet items that are MFF (made for factory) aren't lower quality but in keeping them more affordable and lower priced, the manufacturer uses simpler details. There many be fewer embellishments, less hardware, simpler stitching and plainer lining and fabrics. But the quality is (IMO) the same.
> 
> Other items can be purchased at the outlets but may have been transfers from department stores or from Dooney.com. They could be customer returns, discontinued items or items in short supply.
> 
> I love shopping outlets because my feeling is that you can get comparable (or the same) items for considerable savings.


Good point. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Eril55 said:


> Thank you so much! Does D&B make "made for Factory" bags? Or are their retail bags sold at outlets?


AFAIK, Dooney doesn't specifically make MFF items. Some of the items sold "only" at the outlet can often be retail items but irregulars or seconds. There might be snags, broken stitches or on IT items, color transfer or colors that ran. 

But from what I've seen, 90% of items (even marked as irregular) are perfect. 

Also keep in mind that unlike Coach, Kate Spade, Burberry and many other designers, Dooney doesn't have their own full-priced mall stores. They only sell online (at dooney.com) and at their outlets. If you need full-priced Dooney, you either buy from Macy's, Nordstrom, department stores or their website.


----------



## Eril55

BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, Dooney doesn't specifically make MFF items. Some of the items sold "only" at the outlet can often be retail items but irregulars or seconds. There might be snags, broken stitches or on IT items, color transfer or colors that ran.
> 
> But from what I've seen, 90% of items (even marked as irregular) are perfect.
> 
> Also keep in mind that unlike Coach, Kate Spade, Burberry and many other designers, Dooney doesn't have their own full-priced mall stores. They only sell online (at dooney.com) and at their outlets. If you need full-priced Dooney, you either buy from Macy's, Nordstrom, department stores or their website.



Thank you! You have been very helpful


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Murphy47

BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, Dooney doesn't specifically make MFF items. Some of the items sold "only" at the outlet can often be retail items but irregulars or seconds. There might be snags, broken stitches or on IT items, color transfer or colors that ran.
> 
> But from what I've seen, 90% of items (even marked as irregular) are perfect.
> 
> Also keep in mind that unlike Coach, Kate Spade, Burberry and many other designers, Dooney doesn't have their own full-priced mall stores. They only sell online (at dooney.com) and at their outlets. If you need full-priced Dooney, you either buy from Macy's, Nordstrom, department stores or their website.



They have full price retail stores in Vegas, Texas and Costa Mesa, CA. 
I have been to the one in Vegas.


----------



## whateve

Murphy47 said:


> They have full price retail stores in Vegas, Texas and Costa Mesa, CA.
> I have been to the one in Vegas.


Where is it in Vegas?


----------



## BeenBurned

Murphy47 said:


> They have full price retail stores in Vegas, Texas and Costa Mesa, CA.
> I have been to the one in Vegas.


Thank you for that info. I never knew!


----------



## Murphy47

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you for that info. I never knew!



There aren't very many compared to most, like Coach, but they are around.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Where is it in Vegas?





BeenBurned said:


> Thank you for that info. I never knew!





Murphy47 said:


> There aren't very many compared to most, like Coach, but they are around.


https://www.dooney.com/stores


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> https://www.dooney.com/stores


Thank you! I rarely make it to the Venetian for shopping.


----------



## Nikkirua12

Can someone please authenticate this bag please, got it a yard sale near my house.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikkirua12 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag please, got it a yard sale near my house.


Authentic bucket bag. I can't recall the pattern name.


----------



## Neweirs01

Hi everyone, can someone please tell me if this little bag is authentic? I got her pretty cheap so I want to make sure it's real. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Neweirs01 said:


> Hi everyone, can someone please tell me if this little bag is authentic? I got her pretty cheap so I want to make sure it's real.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629341
> View attachment 3629342
> View attachment 3629345
> View attachment 3629349
> View attachment 3629350
> View attachment 3629341


It's an authentic bucket bag from the IT collection.


----------



## Neweirs01

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic bucket bag from the IT collection.


Thank you BeenBurned! It's an adorable little bag.


----------



## Dooney&ME

Is this a Vintage Dooney Alto Short Zip Zip Satchel  or an imposter?  It has a tag starting with I1 followed by a space and then six other numbers (which is consistent with Italian origin, teal blue lining(?), one zip pocket inside, and a leather tag "made in Italy" (appears authentic).  The hardware and Zippers are however in silvertone, not sure if Dooney ever used silvertone hardware.  The little lock is in silvertone as well, no name...I am not familiar with Alto line that much, but what I have seen on ebay, that newer bags have light brass hardware and red lining. Although some vintage Alto bags had a teal-blue lining.  I am confused...Thanks if anyone can help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## BeenBurned

Dooney&ME said:


> Is this a Vintage Dooney Alto Short Zip Zip Satchel  or an imposter?  It has a tag starting with I1 followed by a space and then six other numbers (which is consistent with Italian origin, teal blue lining(?), one zip pocket inside, and a leather tag "made in Italy" (appears authentic).  The hardware and Zippers are however in silvertone, not sure if Dooney ever used silvertone hardware.  The little lock is in silvertone as well, no name...I am not familiar with Alto line that much, but what I have seen on ebay, that newer bags have light brass hardware and red lining. Although some vintage Alto bags had a teal-blue lining.  I am confused...Thanks if anyone can help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-Bourke-/122322177926?nma=true&si=gB0LeC8kS1ps%2BkHKSWhs3Bb5tCw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I don't see anything that would indicate on-authetnicity but there isn't a picture of the red, white and blue tag (both sides) which would confirm authenticity.

Are you the buyer? Have you already received the bag? I'd like to see both sides of the tag.

ETA: I see that the buyer left a negative feedback for the seller. If you're the buyer, what happened? if you're the seller, you can get that feedback removed because it's disallowed for a feedback to refer to filing a case.


----------



## purplehippo

Item Name: Medium Lockheart Flap Bag
Serial No.: A7- 013522

The Bag: http://imgur.com/ztgmOun
Label: http://imgur.com/BbAJlmG
Serial: http://imgur.com/CxVM9Ic


----------



## Dooney&ME

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that would indicate on-authetnicity but there isn't a picture of the red, white and blue tag (both sides) which would confirm authenticity.
> 
> Are you the buyer? Have you already received the bag? I'd like to see both sides of the tag.
> 
> ETA: I see that the buyer left a negative feedback for the seller. If you're the buyer, what happened? if you're the seller, you can get that feedback removed because it's disallowed for a feedback to refer to filing a case.



I am not the buyer or seller of this bag. I won a different Satchel for more money from this Seller and was sent this one by seller's "mistake"? or so she claims (the person who left negative feedback never received it, and that is how I found the link).  I am suspicious of the seller and asked her to send the correct item before I send this one back, and, in case she doesn't and I have to keep this one instead, I want to make sure it is an Authentic Alto Dooney and I didn't get ripped off (I paid more than the person who never received it).  I sent a reply to all from my phone early, but I don't see it here.  Hope I am doing it right. Thank you so much to everyone in advance!










	

		
			
		

		
	
 So here are my pictures again:


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Dooney&ME

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see anything that would indicate on-authetnicity but there isn't a picture of the red, white and blue tag (both sides) which would confirm authenticity.
> 
> Are you the buyer? Have you already received the bag? I'd like to see both sides of the tag.
> 
> ETA: I see that the buyer left a negative feedback for the seller. If you're the buyer, what happened? if you're the seller, you can get that feedback removed because it's disallowed for a feedback to refer to filing a case.



I am not the buyer or seller of this bag. I won a different Satchel for more money from this Seller and was sent this one by seller's "mistake"? or so she claims (the person who left negative feedback never received it, and that is how I found the link). I am suspicious of the seller and asked her to send the correct item before I send this one back, and, in case she doesn't and I have to keep this one instead, I want to make sure it is an Authentic Alto Dooney and I didn't get ripped off (I paid more than the person who never received it). I sent a reply to all from my phone early, but I don't see it here. Hope I am doing it right. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you so much to everyone in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Dooney&ME said:


> I am not the buyer or seller of this bag. I won a different Satchel for more money from this Seller and was sent this one by seller's "mistake"? or so she claims (the person who left negative feedback never received it, and that is how I found the link).  I am suspicious of the seller and asked her to send the correct item before I send this one back, and, in case she doesn't and I have to keep this one instead, I want to make sure it is an Authentic Alto Dooney and I didn't get ripped off (I paid more than the person who never received it).  I sent a reply to all from my phone early, but I don't see it here.  Hope I am doing it right. Thank you so much to everyone in advance!
> View attachment 3630444
> View attachment 3630446
> View attachment 3630449
> View attachment 3630450
> View attachment 3630451
> View attachment 3630452
> View attachment 3630453
> View attachment 3630454
> View attachment 3630455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are my pictures again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630444
> View attachment 3630446


The Dooney bag IS authentic. (The seller is clearly careless and her pictures and listings leave a lot to be desired.)

However the seller,  bambam371 has fake Coach sunnies (and a fake case)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-aviat...012366?hash=item1c7eb7168e:g:JIwAAOSwxH1UFGAL


----------



## Dooney&ME

BeenBurned said:


> The Dooney bag IS authentic. (The seller is clearly careless and her pictures and listings leave a lot to be desired.)
> 
> However the seller,  bambam371 has fake Coach sunnies (and a fake case)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-aviat...012366?hash=item1c7eb7168e:g:JIwAAOSwxH1UFGAL



I agree...I thought  this seller was questionable... The Dooney Satchel that I won looked Authentic on pictures... At least this "Mistake" Dooney is Authentic, and I am not as bummed as I was before (not sure of the value though).  Thanks so much, "BeenBurned", for such a quick response... And IF I get the actual item I won, I might have to ask you to authenticate it if I cannot do it myself.  MANY Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

Dooney&ME said:


> I agree...I thought  this seller was questionable... The Dooney Satchel that I won looked Authentic on pictures... At least this "Mistake" Dooney is Authentic, and I am not as bummed as I was before (not sure of the value though).  Thanks so much, "BeenBurned", for such a quick response... And IF I get the actual item I won, I might have to ask you to authenticate it if I cannot do it myself.  MANY Thanks again!


Is this the one you won? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

If so, the bag shown is authentic though if you have questions (if and when you get it), feel free to post pictures. 

As for returning the bag she sent in error, she should either send a prepaid return shipping label or send you the money to cover shipping. You shouldn't have to pay for return shipping as a result of the seller's error. 

In the seller's defense, I don't think she's as "questionable" as she is careless and new. Selling is an ongoing educational process and sellers learn as they go. In this case, if you won the listing I'm assuming you won, it's a pretty easy mistake to make in sending the wrong item. Both are brown leather Dooneys and as I said, she was careless in not verifying that it's the right one she sent you. 

Regarding the fake sunnies (listing since removed), it could have been an honest error. Though sellers are supposed to know items are authentic prior to listing, they can make a mistake in listing a fake. It's how that seller learns from the mistake that tells whether she's honest or not. 

I hope the seller agrees to pay the return shipping cost as well as cover shipping the correct item. If necessary, you can file SNAD and show the listing you bought vs. the one you received. It should be an easy "win" for you if it comes to that.


----------



## Dooney&ME

BeenBurned said:


> Is this the one you won?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-Bourke-/122372880152?hash=item1c7dfdf718:g:kzgAAOSwo4pYhO30&nma=true&si=HYccTfWv5OQJb%2BZqMZgbBqlf9VE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> If so, the bag shown is authentic though if you have questions (if and when you get it), feel free to post pictures.
> 
> As for returning the bag she sent in error, she should either send a prepaid return shipping label or send you the money to cover shipping. You shouldn't have to pay for return shipping as a result of the seller's error.
> 
> In the seller's defense, I don't think she's as "questionable" as she is careless and new. Selling is an ongoing educational process and sellers learn as they go. In this case, if you won the listing I'm assuming you won, it's a pretty easy mistake to make in sending the wrong item. Both are brown leather Dooneys and as I said, she was careless in not verifying that it's the right one she sent you.
> 
> Regarding the fake sunnies (listing since removed), it could have been an honest error. Though sellers are supposed to know items are authentic prior to listing, they can make a mistake in listing a fake. It's how that seller learns from the mistake that tells whether she's honest or not.
> 
> I hope the seller agrees to pay the return shipping cost as well as cover shipping the correct item. If necessary, you can file SNAD and show the listing you bought vs. the one you received. It should be an easy "win" for you if it comes to that.



Thank you for all the info.  You have been very helpful.  I know how to proceed now...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney&ME said:


> I am not the buyer or seller of this bag. I won a different Satchel for more money from this Seller and was sent this one by seller's "mistake"? or so she claims (the person who left negative feedback never received it, and that is how I found the link). I am suspicious of the seller and asked her to send the correct item before I send this one back, and, in case she doesn't and I have to keep this one instead, I want to make sure it is an Authentic Alto Dooney and I didn't get ripped off (I paid more than the person who never received it). I sent a reply to all from my phone early, but I don't see it here. Hope I am doing it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630473
> View attachment 3630474
> View attachment 3630475
> View attachment 3630476
> View attachment 3630478
> View attachment 3630480
> View attachment 3630481
> View attachment 3630482
> View attachment 3630483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone in advance!


I'm far from an expert,  but the bag you showed looks like a zip zip satchel from the Dooney Alto line.  They don't make this style anymore,  but it's a classic and a beauty.   I have that satchel in several colors.   The Alto line is one of the few Dooney lines that is not only Italian leather buy the handbag itself is Made in Italy.  Alto is one of Dooney's top tier lines and sells for $$$ more than even the Florentine line.  The only downsides to the Alto line are that the leather,  while stunning,  shows scratches, and the interior pocket system is very limited.  But Alto is still the holy grail of many Dooney collectors.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dooney&ME said:


> Thank you for all the info.  You have been very helpful.  I know how to proceed now...





lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm far from an expert,  but the bag you showed looks like a zip zip satchel from the Dooney Alto line.  They don't make this style anymore,  but it's a classic and a beauty.   I have that satchel in several colors.   The Alto line is one of the few Dooney lines that is not only Italian leather buy the handbag itself is Made in Italy.  Alto is one of Dooney's top tier lines and sells for $$$ more than even the Florentine line.  The only downsides to the Alto line are that the leather,  while stunning,  shows scratches, and the interior pocket system is very limited.  But Alto is still the holy grail of many Dooney collectors.


Excellents points, @lavenderjunkie. 

@Dooney&ME - if you like the bag you received, my suggestion would be to tell the seller that you'll keep it but want a $20 refund for the difference between the amount you paid and the price of the Alto.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Excellents points, @lavenderjunkie.
> 
> @Dooney&ME - if you like the bag you received, my suggestion would be to tell the seller that you'll keep it but want a $20 refund for the difference between the amount you paid and the price of the Alto.



Seller has another problem though, because of the other buyer who was supposed to get the Alto, and left negative feedback.
If I were that seller I would be tearing my hair out!


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello, ladies! Would you kindly authenticate these 3 from my Rehab Mountain when you get a chance? Thank you!

Item: croc-embossed Logo lock 
Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 14 x 10 x 5.5




	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## Ravvie99

Second one...

Item: croc-embossed Logo lock
Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 11.5 x 9 x 4.5


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller has another problem though, because of the other buyer who was supposed to get the Alto, and left negative feedback.
> If I were that seller I would be tearing my hair out!


True but since that listing ended nearly 2 months ago. The buyer negged the seller (probably rightfully) and has likely already gotten her refund. I doubt that even if the seller contacted the buyer to let her know that if she's interested, the bag is available, the buyer probably wants nothing to do with the flighty seller. (And why didn't the seller respond to the message(s) I'm betting the first buyer probably sent during the month-and-a-half before leaving feedback?)


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello, ladies! Would you kindly authenticate these 3 from my Rehab Mountain when you get a chance? Thank you!
> 
> Item: croc-embossed Logo lock
> Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 14 x 10 x 5.5
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631494
> View attachment 3631499
> 
> View attachment 3631500





Ravvie99 said:


> Second one...
> 
> Item: croc-embossed Logo lock
> Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 11.5 x 9 x 4.5
> 
> View attachment 3631501
> View attachment 3631502
> View attachment 3631503
> View attachment 3631505


Both are authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

Last one...thank you!

Item: Florentine toggle
Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 8 x 9 x 2.5
Comments: hoping there's a 'small' since my measurements don't match the medium

ETA: I think mine may be 8L961 while the next larger size, called Medium, is 8L962





	

		
			
		

		
	
e


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.



You're so fast I didn't even get the last one posted before you responded! Thank you [emoji846]


----------



## traceyghazal

Hello I would appreciate some help in authenticating this mini handbag. Made in Italy embossed on inside flap.  Buckle says Dooney & Bourke. Measures 8" x 5"


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Last one...thank you!
> 
> Item: Florentine toggle
> Seller:  Savers (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 8 x 9 x 2.5
> Comments: hoping there's a 'small' since my measurements don't match the medium
> 
> ETA: I think mine may be 8L961 while the next larger size, called Medium, is 8L962
> 
> View attachment 3631521
> View attachment 3631523
> View attachment 3631524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631525


Authentic. 


traceyghazal said:


> Hello I would appreciate some help in authenticating this mini handbag. Made in Italy embossed on inside flap.  Buckle says Dooney & Bourke


It looks okay and appears to be another Italian-made bag but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number.


----------



## traceyghazal

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> It looks okay and appears to be another Italian-made bag but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number.


@BeenBurned thanks for responding.  I should have said - no red and blue tag or serial number.  Is that am indication it is not authentic?  I have not been able to find it anywhere online.


----------



## BeenBurned

traceyghazal said:


> @BeenBurned thanks for responding.  I should have said - no red and blue tag or serial number.  Is that am indication it is not authentic?  I have not been able to find it anywhere online.


I don't think it's fake. Does the inside pocket have a stamped "made in Italy" marking? 

 Other opinions are welcome.


----------



## traceyghazal

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think it's fake. Does the inside pocket have a stamped "made in Italy" marking?
> 
> Other opinions are welcome.


It does have the Made in Italy embossed stamp.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> It looks okay and appears to be another Italian-made bag but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number.



Thanks for #3, too!


----------



## purplehippo

Sorry for the repost...

Item Name: Medium Lockheart Flap Bag?
Serial No.: A7- 013522

The Bag: http://imgur.com/ztgmOun
Label: http://imgur.com/BbAJlmG
Serial: http://imgur.com/CxVM9Ic

It seems real... I bought this not too long ago, but I wanted to double check... I haven't seen too many of these around the internet and it took a while to find out what it was called... Is this real?


----------



## BeenBurned

purplehippo said:


> Item Name: Medium Lockheart Flap Bag
> Serial No.: A7- 013522
> 
> The Bag: http://imgur.com/ztgmOun
> Label: http://imgur.com/BbAJlmG
> Serial: http://imgur.com/CxVM9Ic





purplehippo said:


> Sorry for the repost...
> 
> Item Name: Medium Lockheart Flap Bag?
> Serial No.: A7- 013522
> 
> The Bag: http://imgur.com/ztgmOun
> Label: http://imgur.com/BbAJlmG
> Serial: http://imgur.com/CxVM9Ic
> 
> It seems real... I bought this not too long ago, but I wanted to double check... I haven't seen too many of these around the internet and it took a while to find out what it was called... Is this real?


It's fine. 

For future requests, please refer to post #1 of the thread for the information we ask for for authenticity requests. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/


----------



## Neweirs01

Hi everyone! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## latetotheparty

Is this bag authentic, its pretty cute
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322447948872?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller ID: gentlejim43
item num: 322447948872
   Thanks


----------



## Catbird9

Neweirs01 said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633486
> View attachment 3633488
> View attachment 3633489
> View attachment 3633490
> View attachment 3633491
> View attachment 3633492


It's authentic.


----------



## Neweirs01

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you Catbird9. I appreciated it!


----------



## Neweirs01

Good morning everyone! Can I get an authentication please? Official style name would be helpful too if you have it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ravvie99

Would you please authenticate this beauty? I'm dying over the convex front pouch! Thank you in advance

Item: Outback saddle bag
Seller: local thrift (in my possession)
Dimensions: 10.5 x 9.5 x 4.5


----------



## Catbird9

Ravvie99 said:


> Would you please authenticate this beauty? I'm dying over the convex front pouch! Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Outback saddle bag
> Seller: local thrift (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 10.5 x 9.5 x 4.5
> 
> View attachment 3643883
> View attachment 3643884
> View attachment 3643885
> View attachment 3643886
> View attachment 3643887


Nice find! Authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

Catbird9 said:


> Nice find! Authentic.



Thanks so much! I appreciate your checking it out [emoji253]


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Estafon1

Hi, Would you please authenticate this Dooney that was given to me over the weekend. It seemed to pass all tests but the handle hardware I am questioning. Not Stamped. Thank you


----------



## Catbird9

Estafon1 said:


> Hi, Would you please authenticate this Dooney that was given to me over the weekend. It seemed to pass all tests but the handle hardware I am questioning. Not Stamped. Thank you
> View attachment 3648072
> View attachment 3648074
> View attachment 3648076
> View attachment 3648078
> View attachment 3648079
> View attachment 3648080
> View attachment 3648081


It seems genuine to me -- other opinions welcome.


----------



## Estafon1

Catbird9 said:


> It seems genuine to me -- other opinions welcome.


----------



## Estafon1

Thank you!


----------



## faithbw

I bought this bag from a thrift store a while ago and I've always wondered if it's authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!

https://goo.gl/photos/KvSX4Xc7SDnDLLMe9
https://goo.gl/photos/m55Wb8uJNwcB15gi9
https://goo.gl/photos/7b6sBEWokugoP2nw8
https://goo.gl/photos/WXijSTvTJT8z8Gu59
https://goo.gl/photos/jDvCAvoJHceXNTBt6
https://goo.gl/photos/WinzKwa1SFFXYm276


----------



## Catbird9

faithbw said:


> I bought this bag from a thrift store a while ago and I've always wondered if it's authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/KvSX4Xc7SDnDLLMe9
> https://goo.gl/photos/m55Wb8uJNwcB15gi9
> https://goo.gl/photos/7b6sBEWokugoP2nw8
> https://goo.gl/photos/WXijSTvTJT8z8Gu59
> https://goo.gl/photos/jDvCAvoJHceXNTBt6
> https://goo.gl/photos/WinzKwa1SFFXYm276


Authentic, great find!


----------



## faithbw

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic, great find!


Thank you!


----------



## melodywilson7

Looking to authenticate this bag I saw at a thrift store. It seemed off to me and I did not buy it yet.


----------



## melodywilson7

melodywilson7 said:


> Looking to authenticate this bag I saw at a thrift store. It seemed off to me and I did not buy it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659252
> View attachment 3659253
> View attachment 3659254
> View attachment 3659255
> View attachment 3659256
> View attachment 3659257


Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Catbird9

melodywilson7 said:


> Can anyone help with this?


Sorry, I'm not familiar with the style. Maybe *beenburned* can help.


----------



## sixesand7s

I don't know where to begin to authenticate so I need help!



Item: Doonery and Bourke double pocket satchel
Listing number: 162473360387
Seller: zannakarasony03
Link: on eBay here
Comments: Been a while since I've seen an all leather double pocket and i love this color


----------



## Catbird9

sixesand7s said:


> I don't know where to begin to authenticate so I need help!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Doonery and Bourke double pocket satchel
> Listing number: 162473360387
> Seller: zannakarasony03
> Link: on eBay here
> Comments: Been a while since I've seen an all leather double pocket and i love this color
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666717
> View attachment 3666718
> View attachment 3666725
> View attachment 3666721
> View attachment 3666722
> View attachment 3666724
> 
> View attachment 3666723
> View attachment 3666719
> 
> View attachment 3666720



It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Estafon1 said:


> Hi, Would you please authenticate this Dooney that was given to me over the weekend. It seemed to pass all tests but the handle hardware I am questioning. Not Stamped. Thank you
> View attachment 3648072
> View attachment 3648074
> View attachment 3648076
> View attachment 3648078
> View attachment 3648079
> View attachment 3648080
> View attachment 3648081





Catbird9 said:


> It seems genuine to me -- other opinions welcome.


I agree.


----------



## BeenBurned

sixesand7s said:


> I don't know where to begin to authenticate so I need help!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Doonery and Bourke double pocket satchel
> Listing number: 162473360387
> Seller: zannakarasony03
> Link: on eBay here
> Comments: Been a while since I've seen an all leather double pocket and i love this color
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666717
> View attachment 3666718
> View attachment 3666725
> View attachment 3666721
> View attachment 3666722
> View attachment 3666724
> 
> View attachment 3666723
> View attachment 3666719
> 
> View attachment 3666720


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

melodywilson7 said:


> Looking to authenticate this bag I saw at a thrift store. It seemed off to me and I did not buy it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659252
> View attachment 3659253
> View attachment 3659254
> View attachment 3659255
> View attachment 3659256
> View attachment 3659257


It's authentic.  It's from the Marchesa collection from about 12 years ago.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - It's been a LONNNG time since I've visited.
Would appreciate if I could get some help with a return request I rec'd on ebay
for "fake" Dooney and Bourke items.
I listed this group as "AS-IS", meaning 'condition-wise', not of course authenticity-wise.
I ONLY sell authentic items.
ANyway, the buyer chose the return reason  as "not authentic", since this was a final sale auction,
and I think it's just buyer's remorse.
Thanks in advance!!
*Listing number:152490672299
Title: DOONEY & BOURKE AWL LOT Vintage All Weather Leather Drawstring Bags & Wallet
Seller: Boristhekat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...Drawstring-Bags-amp-Wallet-/152490672299?rd=1*


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - It's been a LONNNG time since I've visited.
> Would appreciate if I could get some help with a return request I rec'd on ebay
> for "fake" Dooney and Bourke items.
> I listed this group as "AS-IS", meaning 'condition-wise', not of course authenticity-wise.
> I ONLY sell authentic items.
> ANyway, the buyer chose the return reason  as "not authentic", since this was a final sale auction,
> and I think it's just buyer's remorse.
> Thanks in advance!!
> *Listing number:152490672299
> Title: DOONEY & BOURKE AWL LOT Vintage All Weather Leather Drawstring Bags & Wallet
> Seller: Boristhekat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-amp-...Drawstring-Bags-amp-Wallet-/152490672299?rd=1*


*sigh* Why can't buyers just be honest and admit they're not as happy as they thought they'd be? 

Both drawstring bags and the wallet are absolutely authentic. (Personally, I like when sellers show both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial numbers when available, both because the tags and fonts are important but also, because buyers often look for those details.)

Please refer the buyer here if she has real concerns she wants addressed.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> *sigh* Why can't buyers just be honest and admit they're not as happy as they thought they'd be?
> 
> Both drawstring bags and the wallet are absolutely authentic. (Personally, I like when sellers show both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial numbers when available, both because the tags and fonts are important but also, because buyers often look for those details.)
> 
> Please refer the buyer here if she has real concerns she wants addressed.



Thank you BB!
  I was so concerned with using the available picture limit to show as many details about the condition
and flaws involved, that was my main focus. Never in a million years did I expect to hear "not authentic"
from this group - now she is claiming they are not even real leather.
I have to escalate the return to ebay's resolution dept...first time ever but I refuse to be
bullied into a bogus return.
Appreciate your time!


----------



## Catbird9

thecollector629 said:


> Thank you BB!
> I was so concerned with using the available picture limit to show as many details about the condition
> and flaws involved, that was my main focus. Never in a million years did I expect to hear "not authentic"
> from this group - now she is claiming they are not even real leather.
> I have to escalate the return to ebay's resolution dept...first time ever but I refuse to be
> bullied into a bogus return.
> Appreciate your time!


It sure looks like buyer's remorse to me. I hope eBay finds in your favor, as the bags are clearly authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Thank you BB!
> I was so concerned with using the available picture limit to show as many details about the condition
> and flaws involved, that was my main focus. Never in a million years did I expect to hear "not authentic"
> from this group - now she is claiming they are not even real leather.
> I have to escalate the return to ebay's resolution dept...first time ever but I refuse to be
> bullied into a bogus return.
> Appreciate your time!





Catbird9 said:


> It sure looks like buyer's remorse to me. I hope eBay finds in your favor, as the bags are clearly authentic.


My concern has to do with ebay and its lopsided habit of favoring buyers. If you refuse the return and ebay finds in the buyer's favor, you risk losing the case AND the bags. (Ebay will assume that your refusal to accept a return means you don't want the bags back.)

My suggestion would be to refer the buyer here, assure her of authenticity but let her know that even though authentic, you don't want her to be unhappy so as a goodwill gesture, you'll accept the return.

And PLEASE post that buyer's ID for others who sell Dooney to be able to block her.

ETA: Oh, and BTW, those bags and vintage wallet are certainly leather! They were made prior to Dooney even making its IT collection or other fabric or PVC-coated items.


----------



## Ravvie99

Thrift season is ON! Would you kindly authenticate these two? Thank you in advance.

Item: Pocket satchel
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions: 11x11x6
Comments: found the bar code inside!


----------



## Ravvie99

Second one... thank you!

Item: Janine satchel
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions: 12.5 x 10 x 6
Comments: missing crossbody strap


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Thrift season is ON! Would you kindly authenticate these two? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Pocket satchel
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 11x11x6
> Comments: found the bar code inside!
> 
> View attachment 3671231
> View attachment 3671232
> View attachment 3671233
> View attachment 3671235





Ravvie99 said:


> Second one... thank you!
> 
> Item: Janine satchel
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions: 12.5 x 10 x 6
> Comments: missing crossbody strap
> 
> View attachment 3671238
> View attachment 3671239
> View attachment 3671240
> View attachment 3671241
> View attachment 3671242


both are authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> both are authentic.



Thank you, BeenBurned [emoji846]


----------



## fuzzymummy

I'm not sure where to post this query.  Can someone advise me whether a seller on eBay, IloveDooney is a legitimate website?  I have heard they are legit, selling as an outlet for D&B for older stock, etc.  Can anyone confirm for me?  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

fuzzymummy said:


> I'm not sure where to post this query.  Can someone advise me whether a seller on eBay, IloveDooney is a legitimate website?  I have heard they are legit, selling as an outlet for D&B for older stock, etc.  Can anyone confirm for me?  Thanks.


From what I've concluded, IloveDooney IS Dooney and Bourke, selling along the lines of coachfactory and other manufacturers who've jumped on the ebay bandwagon.


----------



## fuzzymummy

BeenBurned said:


> From what I've concluded, IloveDooney IS Dooney and Bourke, selling along the lines of coachfactory and other manufacturers who've jumped on the ebay bandwagon.


Thanks for such a speedy reply.  I have heard that is what they are but just wanted that to be verified by someone on PF.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello dooney ladies! I came across this listing and curious what you think about the AWL bag with a jacquard signature internal pocket rather than the brown vinyl pocket? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292096148439


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello dooney ladies! I came across this listing and curious what you think about the AWL bag with a jacquard signature internal pocket rather than the brown vinyl pocket?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292096148439


The bag looks okay. 

They've been doing some weird thing with newer bags (in the last 5 years or so). I don't know if they're trying to use up odd lots of fabric for styles/bags they're no longer making, dye lots they no longer have enough of or some other obscure reason. But I have seen it before.


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> The bag looks okay.
> 
> They've been doing some weird thing with newer bags (in the last 5 years or so). I don't know if they're trying to use up odd lots of fabric for styles/bags they're no longer making, dye lots they no longer have enough of or some other obscure reason. But I have seen it before.



That's so funny if they are just trying to use up leftover materials! Hahaha! I don't know if I feel good or bad about them doing that if that were the case. Lol! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> My concern has to do with ebay and its lopsided habit of favoring buyers. If you refuse the return and ebay finds in the buyer's favor, you risk losing the case AND the bags. (Ebay will assume that your refusal to accept a return means you don't want the bags back.)
> 
> My suggestion would be to refer the buyer here, assure her of authenticity but let her know that even though authentic, you don't want her to be unhappy so as a goodwill gesture, you'll accept the return.
> 
> And PLEASE post that buyer's ID for others who sell Dooney to be able to block her.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and BTW, those bags and vintage wallet are certainly leather! They were made prior to Dooney even making its IT collection or other fabric or PVC-coated items.


----------



## thecollector629

Well, I am very stubborn and did not want to lose the $30 in shipping charges back and forth (it was about $17 to send) so I 
would not just make her the offer to return them if she was not happy. Besides it was such a blatant abuse of the system that
it really rubbed me wrong.
I called ebay they assured me that I would be treated fairly, suggested I post all the links to the "horsekeeping" website that specializes in D&B , with references to all the original styles that I had sold, compared the details etc. 
In addition I sent the link to your authentication.
Of course all of this went FIRST to the buyer herself - which was met with annoyance and the flat out refusal to consider any evidence.
So I finally escalated the case to ebay. Within one hour I lost the case.
I called them and got nowhere, even spoke to a supervisor.
I flat out asked the supervisor what I could have done...ANYTHING....to win this case and they had no answer for me.
SO I asked " Are you saying that anytime someone claims something is inauthentic they will win the case,
no matter what?"  She refused to answer me directly, but the meaning was clear.
*The buyer's user ID is "katie.rojas"*
By the way, she is also a racist, unless you can figure out some other reason for this message from her when I first offered
to send her photos for comparison, etc.

*New message from: katie.rojas (7)*
*I don t need to receive any of your pictures. You have until the 20th of April to make your decision, if you haven t made one by then or one that refunds me my money I can report to eBay directly. Thanks have a great morning in Africa.*

What is THAT supposed to mean???


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> Well, I am very stubborn and did not want to lose the $30 in shipping charges back and forth (it was about $17 to send) so I
> would not just make her the offer to return them if she was not happy. Besides it was such a blatant abuse of the system that
> it really rubbed me wrong.
> I called ebay they assured me that I would be treated fairly, suggested I post all the links to the "horsekeeping" website that specializes in D&B , with references to all the original styles that I had sold, compared the details etc.
> In addition I sent the link to your authentication.
> Of course all of this went FIRST to the buyer herself - which was met with annoyance and the flat out refusal to consider any evidence.
> So I finally escalated the case to ebay. Within one hour I lost the case.
> I called them and got nowhere, even spoke to a supervisor.
> I flat out asked the supervisor what I could have done...ANYTHING....to win this case and they had no answer for me.
> SO I asked " Are you saying that anytime someone claims something is inauthentic they will win the case,
> no matter what?"  She refused to answer me directly, but the meaning was clear.
> *The buyer's user ID is "katie.rojas"*
> By the way, she is also a racist, unless you can figure out some other reason for this message from her when I first offered
> to send her photos for comparison, etc.
> 
> *New message from: katie.rojas (7)*
> *I don t need to receive any of your pictures. You have until the 20th of April to make your decision, if you haven t made one by then or one that refunds me my money I can report to eBay directly. Thanks have a great morning in Africa.*
> 
> What is THAT supposed to mean???


Thank you. I'm sure any Dooney sellers reading here will block katie.rojas. And I agree that her comment does indicate racism. If the message is through ebay's messaging system, I would report that buyer and message.

Regarding the ebay rep assuring you about treating you fairly, I could have forewarned you that they're known for telling callers what they want to hear just to get them off the line.


----------



## BeenBurned

Is she from San Antonio?
https://www.linkedin.com/in/katie-rojas-0300a6b2


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you. I'm sure any Dooney sellers reading here will block katie.rojas. And I agree that her comment does indicate racism. If the message is through ebay's messaging system, I would report that buyer and message.
> 
> Regarding the ebay rep assuring you about treating you fairly, I could have forewarned you that they're known for telling callers what they want to hear just to get them off the line.



Had she not assured me, especially if I could show pics and an authentication,
I would not have escalated the case.
Another lesson learned with ebay.


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> Is she from San Antonio?
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/katie-rojas-0300a6b2



Her mailing address is in Houston TX
and yes, the messages went through ebay.
Her actual name on the mailing address  is "Jenifer Rojas"


----------



## faithbw

This looks real but I don't see the serial number:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...066505?hash=item25d4dd5b09:g:BX8AAOSwtZJY-mca


----------



## Catbird9

faithbw said:


> This looks real but I don't see the serial number:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...066505?hash=item25d4dd5b09:g:BX8AAOSwtZJY-mca


I don't see any problems with it. The red white and blue tag and the black Made in China label are visible inside on the side seam below the dog leash clip ribbon. Did you win the auction? If so, please post a picture of the front and back of the red white and blue tag to confirm that it's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

faithbw said:


> This looks real but I don't see the serial number:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...066505?hash=item25d4dd5b09:g:BX8AAOSwtZJY-mca





Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems with it. The red white and blue tag and the black Made in China label are visible inside on the side seam below the dog leash clip ribbon. Did you win the auction? If so, please post a picture of the front and back of the red white and blue tag to confirm that it's authentic.


----------



## faithbw

Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems with it. The red white and blue tag and the black Made in China label are visible inside on the side seam below the dog leash clip ribbon. Did you win the auction? If so, please post a picture of the front and back of the red white and blue tag to confirm that it's authentic.







BeenBurned said:


> View attachment 3682271



Thanks for replies. I decided not to bid this time but I'll look more closely at the photos next time.


----------



## whitsnwhits

This is an eBay auction, a vintage bag. Would anyone please be able to check it out? My mother would love it. Thanks!!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112385940941


----------



## Catbird9

whitsnwhits said:


> This is an eBay auction, a vintage bag. Would anyone please be able to check it out? My mother would love it. Thanks!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112385940941


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## whitsnwhits

Catbird9 said:


> Sorry, it's fake.


Wow, thank you SO MUCH for saving me from that!!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello dooney ladies. Hoping to get your opinion about this one. No duck patch, green label, canvas. It's got me scratching my head! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332204508508 

(Not my listing)


----------



## BeenBurned

whitsnwhits said:


> This is an eBay auction, a vintage bag. Would anyone please be able to check it out? My mother would love it. Thanks!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112385940941





Catbird9 said:


> Sorry, it's fake.





whitsnwhits said:


> Wow, thank you SO MUCH for saving me from that!!


^^^^ Seller ID of the fake:  socialflutterby15



Awwlibrary said:


> Hello dooney ladies. Hoping to get your opinion about this one. No duck patch, green label, canvas. It's got me scratching my head!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332204508508
> 
> (Not my listing)


I believe that's a very early authentic Dooney.

The green label and old style fob are from the early 1980s. (According to Horsekeeping, it's from 1983-84.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Awwlibrary

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ Seller ID of the fake:  socialflutterby15
> 
> 
> I believe that's a very early authentic Dooney.
> 
> The green label and old style fob are from the early 1980s. (According to Horsekeeping, it's from 1983-84.)



Thanks! The green label looks right...I just wasn't sure about the pocket inside and the canvas with no duck. You think it's before they came up with AWL and the duck emblem? That's very early indeed!


----------



## BeenBurned

whitsnwhits said:


> This is an eBay auction, a vintage bag. Would anyone please be able to check it out? My mother would love it. Thanks!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112385940941





Catbird9 said:


> Sorry, it's fake.





BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ Seller ID of the fake:  socialflutterby15


Yikes, it looks like socialflutterby15 might know that her bag is fake. It was already sold TWICE to other buyers. I wonder if they returned it as counterfeit.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...0&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=dooney&_sacat=11450


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks! The green label looks right...I just wasn't sure about the pocket inside and the canvas with no duck. You think it's before they came up with AWL and the duck emblem? That's very early indeed!


I've never seen a blank patch like that. Perhaps @Catbird9 may have seen it.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello dooney ladies. Hoping to get your opinion about this one. No duck patch, green label, canvas. It's got me scratching my head!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332204508508
> 
> (Not my listing)





BeenBurned said:


> I believe that's a very early authentic Dooney.
> 
> The green label and old style fob are from the early 1980s. (According to Horsekeeping, it's from 1983-84.)





Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks! The green label looks right...I just wasn't sure about the pocket inside and the canvas with no duck. You think it's before they came up with AWL and the duck emblem? That's very early indeed!





BeenBurned said:


> I've never seen a blank patch like that. Perhaps @Catbird9 may have seen it.



I've seen a blank oval patch like that on a Dooney. I'll see if I can find an example.

I agree, it's an authentic early (and rare!) Dooney.  I've never seen one; thanks for posting.

*ETA: Here are a couple of links showing examples of blank ovals on Dooneys*.
https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/2013/05/20/paula-is-this-a-real-or-fake-dooney-bourke/
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/BC/960-portfolio-brief-dktaupebt.htm


----------



## ThriftLovverr

Catbird9 said:


> I've seen a blank oval patch like that on a Dooney. I'll see if I can find an example.
> 
> I agree, it's an authentic early (and rare!) Dooney.  I've never seen one; thanks for posting.
> 
> *ETA: Here are a couple of links showing examples of blank ovals on Dooneys*.
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/2013/05/20/paula-is-this-a-real-or-fake-dooney-bourke/
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/BC/960-portfolio-brief-dktaupebt.htm





Catbird9 said:


> I've seen a blank oval patch like that on a Dooney. I'll see if I can find an example.
> 
> I agree, it's an authentic early (and rare!) Dooney.  I've never seen one; thanks for posting.
> 
> *ETA: Here are a couple of links showing examples of blank ovals on Dooneys*.
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/2013/05/20/paula-is-this-a-real-or-fake-dooney-bourke/
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/BC/960-portfolio-brief-dktaupebt.htm



I think I am posting incorrectly and I do apologize, would someone be able to direct me? I'd like to have a bag authenticated by knowings eyes. I am new to Dooney, I think I really like the vintage ones, and I think I may have one. Its been hard to identify with research but these forums have helped me so much so that I think I've identified a possible fake (I got it from a thrift store for $2)...Any way, the one I'd like to have identified and authenticated is just beautiful. I got it at a garage sale, it was accompanied by another newer looking Dooney that had all of its original tags. I got them both and 2 Coach wallets for $35. Anything that you all can tell me about this bag would be great. I plan to sell it; I don't know its name/title, judging by its tag, I think its vintage 86 (my birth year  lol), and I'm unsure if the bag is missing anything. Educate me please 
I've tried to post photos, I have several good ones, but for some reason I can only post one. Help.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThriftLovverr said:


> I think I am posting incorrectly and I do apologize, would someone be able to direct me? I'd like to have a bag authenticated by knowings eyes. I am new to Dooney, I think I really like the vintage ones, and I think I may have one. Its been hard to identify with research but these forums have helped me so much so that I think I've identified a possible fake (I got it from a thrift store for $2)...Any way, the one I'd like to have identified and authenticated is just beautiful. I got it at a garage sale, it was accompanied by another newer looking Dooney that had all of its original tags. I got them both and 2 Coach wallets for $35. Anything that you all can tell me about this bag would be great. I plan to sell it; I don't know its name/title, judging by its tag, I think its vintage 86 (my birth year  lol), and I'm unsure if the bag is missing anything. Educate me please
> I've tried to post photos, I have several good ones, but for some reason I can only post one. Help.


Generally I prefer to see a lot more pictures than just the one you've shown but in this case, I can tell you it's authentic. 

I think you're incorrect about the age of the tote though. Generally handbags are considered to be vintage at 20+ years old and though I don't know the exact age of your bag, I believe it to be from 2000-'05-ish.


----------



## ThriftLovverr

Thank you so much for responding as promptly as you have. I have tons of photos I SO want you all to see...what do you suggest regarding the error message the file is too large? Is there anything you or others do to get around that? I think I was able to get some photos in here...Can you see them?


----------



## ThriftLovverr

I hope you can see the tag, it says made in USA.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThriftLovverr said:


> I hope you can see the tag, it says made in USA.


Again, the bag is authentic. 

As for file size issues, your pictures might have to be resized if they're too large. 

You can also use a photo hosting site like photobucket (or the like) and post links to the images.


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello ladies! I would appreciate a once over from your expert eyes when you get a chance. Thanks!

Item: Valerie bag - pebble grain version
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Dimensions: about 18 x 11.5 x 6.5 (it's floppy so those are imprecise)


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello ladies! I would appreciate a once over from your expert eyes when you get a chance. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Valerie bag - pebble grain version
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 18 x 11.5 x 6.5 (it's floppy so those are imprecise)
> 
> View attachment 3688678
> View attachment 3688681
> View attachment 3688682
> View attachment 3688685
> View attachment 3688686


Authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thanks, BeenBurned! I've been needing a travel tote.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello ladies! I would appreciate a once over from your expert eyes when you get a chance. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Valerie bag - pebble grain version
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Dimensions: about 18 x 11.5 x 6.5 (it's floppy so those are imprecise)
> 
> View attachment 3688678
> View attachment 3688681
> View attachment 3688682
> View attachment 3688685
> View attachment 3688686


Looks like the Portofino leather Valerie,  but it could be a different leather.  Some people had reported the ducks falling off.  I secured mine by running a thin line of crazy glue or clear nail polish around the edge of the duck,  between the duck and the gold border it sits in.   Just be careful not to get it on the leather or the top of the duck.  I find the clear nail polish easier to work with and I've never lost a duck.


----------



## Ravvie99

lavenderjunkie said:


> Looks like the Portofino leather Valerie,  but it could be a different leather.  Some people had reported the ducks falling off.  I secured mine by running a thin line of crazy glue or clear nail polish around the edge of the duck,  between the duck and the gold border it sits in.   Just be careful not to get it on the leather or the top of the duck.  I find the clear nail polish easier to work with and I've never lost a duck.



Thanks so much for the ID and tip! [emoji846]


----------



## whitsnwhits

Hi Dooney Ladies,
I'm still looking for a vintage bag for my mom. Would you mind please looking at this eBay listing? It kind of looks too good to be genuine. 

Dooney Taupe British Tan Leather Classic Satchel Bag
Seller: nevamarie
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142371400411 

Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

whitsnwhits said:


> Hi Dooney Ladies,
> I'm still looking for a vintage bag for my mom. Would you mind please looking at this eBay listing? It kind of looks too good to be genuine.
> 
> Dooney Taupe British Tan Leather Classic Satchel Bag
> Seller: nevamarie
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/142371400411
> 
> Thank you!!


It's genuine but missing the long shoulder strap. If your mother carries her bags by the handles, it may not matter to her.


----------



## whitsnwhits

BeenBurned said:


> It's genuine but missing the long shoulder strap. If your mother carries her bags by the handles, it may not matter to her.


Thank you!!!!! If you don't mind my asking what points to genuineness? I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Catbird9

whitsnwhits said:


> Thank you!!!!! If you don't mind my asking what points to genuineness? I'm trying to learn.


On this bag, things that indicate genuineness include:

1. Distinctive materials and construction (recognizable after comparing many examples, both real and fake)
2. Red white and blue cloth tag sewn inside
3. Main zipper pull stamped Dooney & Bourke, leather pull tab riveted on with round brass rivet
4. Solid brass hardware, ball rivets, feet
5. Leather embossed duck emblem on the front (often faked, but this one is correct. You'll learn what to look for: fonts, letter spacing, placement of hyphen, shape of duck, etc,)

There's a great guide at Horsekeeping, and plenty of examples in her inventory, of authentic vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather bags. 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm

You can also check out The Purse Forum's Dooney & Bourke Hall of Shame to learn more about spotting fakes:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-hall-of-shame-post-coach-fakes-here.824098/


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> On this bag, things that indicate genuineness include:
> 
> 1. Distinctive materials and construction (recognizable after comparing many examples, both real and fake)
> 2. Red white and blue cloth tag sewn inside
> 3. Main zipper pull stamped Dooney & Bourke, leather pull tab riveted on with round brass rivet
> 4. Solid brass hardware, ball rivets, feet
> 5. Leather embossed duck emblem on the front (often faked, but this one is correct. You'll learn what to look for: fonts, letter spacing, placement of hyphen, shape of duck, etc,)
> 
> There's a great guide at Horsekeeping, and plenty of examples in her inventory, of authentic vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather bags.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm
> 
> You can also check out The Purse Forum's Dooney & Bourke Hall of Shame to learn more about spotting fakes:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-hall-of-shame-post-coach-fakes-here.824098/


I just want to add a comment. Existence of 1-5 as posted by Catbird9 doesn't necessarily mean that the bag is authentic. Counterfeiters can copy anything and they usually don't get everything right. Some fakes are closer than others.

One of the hallmarks that many buyers think is proof-positive of an authentic bag is the red, white and blue label with serial number. However that too has been faked. 




There are also cases where a possibly genuine label was removed from an authentic bag and attached to a fake to "prove" authenticity, as the following example shows. (This was a close fake and I'd saved pictures and comps to show the differences.)


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I've seen a blank oval patch like that on a Dooney. I'll see if I can find an example.
> 
> I agree, it's an authentic early (and rare!) Dooney.  I've never seen one; thanks for posting.
> 
> *ETA: Here are a couple of links showing examples of blank ovals on Dooneys*.
> https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/2013/05/20/paula-is-this-a-real-or-fake-dooney-bourke/
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/BC/960-portfolio-brief-dktaupebt.htm



Thank you @Catbird and @BeenBurned. I went ahead and bought the bag for my own reference and study. I just received it and the Canvas is in amazing condition for the age of the bag. I'll post pics of it in the vintage dooney thread for reference! I agree with Paula's note in the horsekeeping article that the workmanship seem rougher than more recent Doonies...Almost like they were working out the kinks. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## whitsnwhits

Catbird9 said:


> On this bag, things that indicate genuineness include:
> 
> 1. Distinctive materials and construction (recognizable after comparing many examples, both real and fake)
> 2. Red white and blue cloth tag sewn inside
> 3. Main zipper pull stamped Dooney & Bourke, leather pull tab riveted on with round brass rivet
> 4. Solid brass hardware, ball rivets, feet
> 5. Leather embossed duck emblem on the front (often faked, but this one is correct. You'll learn what to look for: fonts, letter spacing, placement of hyphen, shape of duck, etc,)
> 
> There's a great guide at Horsekeeping, and plenty of examples in her inventory, of authentic vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather bags.
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm
> 
> You can also check out The Purse Forum's Dooney & Bourke Hall of Shame to learn more about spotting fakes:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-hall-of-shame-post-coach-fakes-here.824098/


Thank you so much!! I've read and read...so much to learn!


----------



## whitsnwhits

BeenBurned said:


> I just want to add a comment. Existence of 1-5 as posted by Catbird9 doesn't necessarily mean that the bag is authentic. Counterfeiters can copy anything and they usually don't get everything right. Some fakes are closer than others.
> 
> One of the hallmarks that many buyers think is proof-positive of an authentic bag is the red, white and blue label with serial number. However that too has been faked.
> View attachment 3689427
> View attachment 3689428
> 
> 
> There are also cases where a possibly genuine label was removed from an authentic bag and attached to a fake to "prove" authenticity, as the following example shows. (This was a close fake and I'd saved pictures and comps to show the differences.)
> View attachment 3689439


Thank you for the extra info! It's a shame there are so many unscrupulous people out there.


----------



## whitsnwhits

Hopefully I may trespass on your goodwill once again...this one seems possibly genuine but I can't find a comparable satchel on horsekeeping. 
Authentic Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag NO RESERVE
Seller: eric909drum
https://www.ebay.com/itm/252910518854 
Thank you again!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

whitsnwhits said:


> Hopefully I may trespass on your goodwill once again...this one seems possibly genuine but I can't find a comparable satchel on horsekeeping.
> Authentic Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather Handbag NO RESERVE
> Seller: eric909drum
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252910518854
> Thank you again!!!


It's authentic.


----------



## whitsnwhits

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## Monica00

Hello Experts  Could you please authenticated this bag which is listed on Polish auction portal http://allegro.pl/dooney-bourke-pojemna-torba-damska-skora-nat-i6812347501.html 
I love this bag, but I definitely don't want to have the fake one. Could you please authenticate this for me?


----------



## BeenBurned

Monica00 said:


> Hello Experts  Could you please authenticated this bag which is listed on Polish auction portal http://allegro.pl/dooney-bourke-pojemna-torba-damska-skora-nat-i6812347501.html
> I love this bag, but I definitely don't want to have the fake one. Could you please authenticate this for me?


I'm only seeing one picture in the listing. While there are no red flags, more pictures are needed in order to accurately confirm authenticity.


----------



## Monica00

Hi BeenBurned,
there are more pics added below description, but for easier reference I'm pasting the direct link https://www.galerieallegro.pl/zdjecia2/galeria/9414019/1
Please navigate with arrows - there are more than 20 pics there.


----------



## BeenBurned

Monica00 said:


> Hello Experts  Could you please authenticated this bag which is listed on Polish auction portal http://allegro.pl/dooney-bourke-pojemna-torba-damska-skora-nat-i6812347501.html
> I love this bag, but I definitely don't want to have the fake one. Could you please authenticate this for me?





BeenBurned said:


> I'm only seeing one picture in the listing. While there are no red flags, more pictures are needed in order to accurately confirm authenticity.





Monica00 said:


> Hi BeenBurned,
> there are more pics added below description, but for easier reference I'm pasting the direct link https://www.galerieallegro.pl/zdjecia2/galeria/9414019/1
> Please navigate with arrows - there are more than 20 pics there.


It's fine.


----------



## Monica00

thank you, Been. I will fight for this bag then


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BagLadyPA

Hello, new here.  Can someone tell me how to post pictures here so I can request a bag authentication?  Thanks very much.


----------



## BagLadyPA

I'm not sure if these are big enough but I think this bag is a fake.  The handles are riveted on, but there is no Dooney and Bourke on them, and they are permanent (not removable).  Also the bag lining is black, looks like vinyl - I would have expected it to be tan.


----------



## BeenBurned

BagLadyPA said:


> I'm not sure if these are big enough but I think this bag is a fake.  The handles are riveted on, but there is no Dooney and Bourke on them, and they are permanent (not removable).  Also the bag lining is black, looks like vinyl - I would have expected it to be tan.


Welcome. 

I'm on my phone and the pictures aren't enlarging. I'm not liking what I can see and your description of the inside doesn't sound good but before stating authenticity,  I'd like to see a picture of the inside. 

If this bag was purchased online, please post a link to the listing and seller ID as per post 1.


----------



## BagLadyPA

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome.
> file:///var/folders/xw/k7r8r10j0gg36b7vk7vg3h6h0000gn/T/IMG_4142.jpg
> I'm on my phone and the pictures aren't enlarging. I'm not liking what I can see and your description of the inside doesn't sound good but before stating authenticity,  I'd like to see a picture of the inside.
> If this bag was purchased online, please post a link to the listing and seller ID as per post 1.



Hi, and thanks for your reply.  This is a bag I already bought (fortunately did not spend much money) and was suspicious of right away.  I am trying to insert some pictures below - fingers crossed that they work.  I am not only new to the forum, but uploading pictures to a forum is something I have no experience with.


----------



## BeenBurned

BagLadyPA said:


> Hi, and thanks for your reply.  This is a bag I already bought (fortunately did not spend much money) and was suspicious of right away.  I am trying to insert some pictures below - fingers crossed that they work.  I am not only new to the forum, but uploading pictures to a forum is something I have no experience with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696521
> View attachment 3696522
> View attachment 3696523
> View attachment 3696524
> View attachment 3696525
> View attachment 3696526
> View attachment 3696527
> View attachment 3696528


The pictures confirm that the bag is fake. 

ALthough you already bought, even if from a thrift store, whoever sold that bag to you broke the law. While sellers and B&M stores think it's okay to admit to items being fake or claims on lack of knowledge of brands, it's a seller's responsibility to verify authenticity of items before listing (online) or selling (anywhere). 

If you're okay with accepting that you didn't spend much, that's your decision. IMO, anything is too much and I'd (personally) return it. 

Again, welcome to TPF. I'm sorry your first visit didn't result in better news.


----------



## Lisacrazy4ducks

Hi all! I am new to this forum...I have 3 new dooneys and just got my first vintage AWL satchel- attached picture. I have read mixed reviews from reputable places regarding cleaning/conditioning the vintage AWL.  The tag inside has been ripped out. If you look carefully you can see some darkening on the underside of the handles and some lighter worn spots along the strap and british tan leather edges. So I have two questions for 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 experienced dooney owners....1. how do I clean this without making it worse (I don't want to destroy the patina completely or destroy the protective coating on the leather) 2. Based on what you can see in the picture (there are no stains inside or out other than the wear of age) what would you buy this for? I bought from etsy for $55. Did I get a good deal or pay too much? Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## Catbird9

Lisacrazy4ducks said:


> Hi all! I am new to this forum...I have 3 new dooneys and just got my first vintage AWL satchel- attached picture. I have read mixed reviews from reputable places regarding cleaning/conditioning the vintage AWL.  The tag inside has been ripped out. If you look carefully you can see some darkening on the underside of the handles and some lighter worn spots along the strap and british tan leather edges. So I have two questions for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706805
> View attachment 3706805
> View attachment 3706806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> experienced dooney owners....1. how do I clean this without making it worse (I don't want to destroy the patina completely or destroy the protective coating on the leather) 2. Based on what you can see in the picture (there are no stains inside or out other than the wear of age) what would you buy this for? I bought from etsy for $55. Did I get a good deal or pay too much? Thanks so much for your feedback!


Hi and welcome!
There's not much you can do about the darkening on the handles, but it doesn't look too bad from what I can see. You can clean the main AWL part of the bag by wiping it with a damp cloth. For the British Tan parts, I would use Leather CPR (apply with fingertips, let sit a few minutes, wipe off excess with paper towel, let sit overnight, then buff with a horsehair brush or microfiber cloth.)  You could add a very light coat of BlackRock Leather n Rich all over the outside of the bag the next day (apply with fingertips, wipe off excess with paper towel, let sit overnight and buff.)

I think $55 is a reasonable price to pay for a well made, great-looking vintage bag like this. The bag is in basically good shape and has plenty of life left in it. Enjoy!

ETA: The bag is authentic.


----------



## Lisacrazy4ducks

Catbird9- thank you! I will definitely try that! I'm also glad to hear it's authentic (I suspected it was but got nervous because the tag was ripped out). Does the missing tag de-value it quite a bit? Is that common for vintage bags like this?


----------



## Catbird9

Lisacrazy4ducks said:


> Catbird9- thank you! I will definitely try that! I'm also glad to hear it's authentic (I suspected it was but got nervous because the tag was ripped out). Does the missing tag de-value it quite a bit? Is that common for vintage bags like this?


It's not uncommon for the tag to be snipped in half or missing, but it doesn't affect the functionality of the bag.

Generally the value *for a collector* will be better if the tag is intact and uncut. Also, some vintage Dooneys never had a red white and blue tag. There was a period around 1985 where they weren't used at all.

There's a good article here about Identifying Characteristics of vintage Dooney & Bourke bags:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm


----------



## odonono

This is on facebook so I'm not sure if the link will work for you guys.  The seller states it's not the original strap.
Item Name-says "Authentic Dooney and Bourke Bucket Bag in Ostrich"
LINK- https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1161139294015882
Pics


----------



## BeenBurned

odonono said:


> This is on facebook so I'm not sure if the link will work for you guys.  The seller states it's not the original strap.
> Item Name-says "Authentic Dooney and Bourke Bucket Bag in Ostrich"
> LINK- https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1161139294015882
> Pics
> View attachment 3708632
> View attachment 3708633
> View attachment 3708634
> View attachment 3708635
> View attachment 3708636
> View attachment 3708637
> View attachment 3708638


The bag shown is authentic. (It's not real ostrich, though. The leather is made to have an ostrich appearance.)


----------



## Lisacrazy4ducks

Catbird9 said:


> It's not uncommon for the tag to be snipped in half or missing, but it doesn't affect the functionality of the bag.
> 
> Generally the value *for a collector* will be better if the tag is intact and uncut. Also, some vintage Dooneys never had a red white and blue tag. There was a period around 1985 where they weren't used at all.
> 
> There's a good article here about Identifying Characteristics of vintage Dooney & Bourke bags:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke-char.htm


I just got the bag in the mail- it's great!  The most worn part on it seems to be the strap, which wasn't visible in the picture. Half of the strap is very stiff and bent- won't bend and I don't want to manipulate it much because I'm afraid the leather will crack. Does the Leather CPR help with softening really stiff leather and will that solve my issue or do I need to do something else? Thanks so much!


----------



## Catbird9

odonono said:


> This is on facebook so I'm not sure if the link will work for you guys.  The seller states it's not the original strap.
> Item Name-says "Authentic Dooney and Bourke Bucket Bag in Ostrich"
> LINK- https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1161139294015882
> Pics
> View attachment 3708632
> View attachment 3708633
> View attachment 3708634
> View attachment 3708635
> View attachment 3708636
> View attachment 3708637
> View attachment 3708638



Authentic. Good seller to point out the strap replacement.


----------



## Catbird9

Lisacrazy4ducks said:


> I just got the bag in the mail- it's great!  The most worn part on it seems to be the strap, which wasn't visible in the picture. Half of the strap is very stiff and bent- won't bend and I don't want to manipulate it much because I'm afraid the leather will crack. Does the Leather CPR help with softening really stiff leather and will that solve my issue or do I need to do something else? Thanks so much!



Leather CPR is the first thing I would try. Apply generously, massage it in, wipe off excess. Let it sit overnight, then buff well with microfiber cloth.  

There are other products you can try, like Leather Honey or Obenauf's, but they may darken the leather somewhat.


----------



## odonono

Is that true with all Dooney"ostrich" bags?  Is it just too expensive to use real ostrich?



BeenBurned said:


> The bag shown is authentic. (It's not real ostrich, though. The leather is made to have an ostrich appearance.)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

odonono said:


> Is that true with all Dooney"ostrich" bags?  Is it just too expensive to use real ostrich?


I haven't seen any Dooney ostrich handbags that are real ostrich.  All the ones I have seen or purchased,  are leather embossed to look like ostrich.   Real ostrich,  like other exotic leathers,  is expensive.   Dooney did offer a real crocodile handbag.... I think it was priced around $5000.


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Hello,

I was wondering if this Dooney Duck Coin Purse, offered on eBay, is authentic. The strap looked different. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172694666655?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks,

Melissa


----------



## Catbird9

DooneyFan'84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if this Dooney Duck Coin Purse, offered on eBay, is authentic. The strap looked different.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172694666655?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Melissa


It's authentic.


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Thanks for your help !


----------



## odonono

Can't link to the ad b/c it's on a facebook group.  Here's a a copy of the ad, and the pictures.  Thanks!!
Dooney & Bourke Tan Ostrich Embossed Leather Top Handle Satchel

100% Authentic Guaranteed!

Serial #: J0734684

Measurements: 12" L x 8" H x 5" W
Double Rolled Leather Top Handles

Tan Ostrich Embossed Leather 
Classic Beige Dooney Canvas Lining 
3 Sections - Center is a Zip Top Area that separates the 2 outer sections - 3 Open/Cell Slot Pockets on one side and One Long Zip Wall Pocket on the other side. Alligator Clip for keys attached with long leather strap 
Single Flap Over Clasp Closure - Open Style Piece as Shown 
No Exterior Storage Pockets 
Please note: There is NO DETACHABLE Shoulder/Cross Body Strap as Shown

PreLoved/Excellent to Very Good Overall Condition. This is an amazing RARE FIND that is Very Clean and Ready to Wear! Minor general signs of Previous Ownership, Minor Scuffs/Scratches to protective metal feet, Minor Signs of Leather Aging in General but no issues/damage. Liner has minor faded pen ink dots after thorough cleaning. There is NO Detachable CrossBody/Shoulder Strap as shown. Snag this amazing D&B DEAL while you can!


----------



## whitsnwhits

What is your opinion of this set? There are no interior photos. 
eBay item number 172692201032
Thanks!!


----------



## Catbird9

whitsnwhits said:


> What is your opinion of this set? There are no interior photos.
> eBay item number 172692201032
> Thanks!!


All three pieces are authentic. Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Doo...201032?hash=item283541de48:g:eL8AAOSwIaFZJ4px


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this question. I did a search of the forum and couldn't find a place to ask. I was wondering if anyone knows where to get an authentic replacement strap & key for a Dooney AWL Doctor Satchel ? I did contact Dooney and they said I would have to send the handbag into them . They would then evaluate what needed refurbishing...lol . I said I just want to buy a strap ! I have been checking on eBay and Poshmark...seen a few fake fobs, but not one leather key strap. I was considering buying a beat up doctors satchel if it was cheap, just for the strap. Most people have taken good care of their Dooneys, so it's a long shot. 

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Catbird9

DooneyFan'84 said:


> Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this question. I did a search of the forum and couldn't find a place to ask. I was wondering if anyone knows where to get an authentic replacement strap & key for a Dooney AWL Doctor Satchel ? I did contact Dooney and they said I would have to send the handbag into them . They would then evaluate what needed refurbishing...lol . I said I just want to buy a strap ! I have been checking on eBay and Poshmark...seen a few fake fobs, but not one leather key strap. I was considering buying a beat up doctors satchel if it was cheap, just for the strap. Most people have taken good care of their Dooneys, so it's a long shot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Melissa



Matching replacement straps are hard to find. They do come up on eBay, but you need to know the length and attachment configuration you are looking for. Here's a search I just ran, for example:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xvintage+dooney+replacement+strap.TRS0&_nkw=vintage+dooney+replacement+strap&_sacat=0&rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fsch%252Fi.html%253F_from%253DR40%2526_trksid%253Dp2380057.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xvintage%252Bdooney%252Breplacement%252Bstrap.TRS0%2526_nkw%253Dvintage%252Bdooney%252Breplacement%252Bstrap%2526_sacat%253D0%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D1221069928185

The replacement key will be even harder to find.


Your idea of looking for a "donor" bag for parts is definitely an option.

Good luck!


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Catbird9 said:


> Matching replacement straps are hard to find. They do come up on eBay, but you need to know the length and attachment configuration you are looking for. Here's a search I just ran, for example:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xvintage+dooney+replacement+strap.TRS0&_nkw=vintage+dooney+replacement+strap&_sacat=0&rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fsch%252Fi.html%253F_from%253DR40%2526_trksid%253Dp2380057.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xvintage%252Bdooney%252Breplacement%252Bstrap.TRS0%2526_nkw%253Dvintage%252Bdooney%252Breplacement%252Bstrap%2526_sacat%253D0%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D1221069928185
> 
> The replacement key will be even harder to find.
> 
> 
> Your idea of looking for a "donor" bag for parts is definitely an option.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, you are absolutely right ! I had set up a search I follow on eBay, but haven't seen the little leather straps that hold the key. I don't need a lock, I have the one that closes/locks on top. I am hoping to get lucky, but my back up option is to mail my purse to Dooney. That doesn't thrill me.

Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## MarneeB

Item: Dooney & Bourke Vintage 80's AWL Speedy Doctor Bag Burgundy Maroon
Listing Number: 272691642647
Seller: shopaholic_brie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Vintage-80s-All-Weather-Leather-Speedy-Dr-Bag-Burgundy-Maroon/272691642647?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=20131003132420&meid=6d91c41f67c345a689966da9c1d0d1b8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=311884182985
Comments: I'm trying to learn more about Dooney bags. The oval patch on the front stuck out to me, the font doesn't look right, stitching is doubled on the bottom, etc.  Were they made like this many years ago? Or am I right in thinking this is a fake? Thank you!! ~Marnie


----------



## Catbird9

MarneeB said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke Vintage 80's AWL Speedy Doctor Bag Burgundy Maroon
> Listing Number: 272691642647
> Seller: shopaholic_brie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Vintage-80s-All-Weather-Leather-Speedy-Dr-Bag-Burgundy-Maroon/272691642647?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=20131003132420&meid=6d91c41f67c345a689966da9c1d0d1b8&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=311884182985
> Comments: I'm trying to learn more about Dooney bags. The oval patch on the front stuck out to me, the font doesn't look right, stitching is doubled on the bottom, etc.  Were they made like this many years ago? Or am I right in thinking this is a fake? Thank you!! ~Marnie


It's genuine. The green label sewn on the inside pocket means it was probably made around 1983-84. The leather duck emblem is the older, flatter duck style with a different  font. The embossing has been worn down with time and use. Here's a clearer one. Note the TM symbol at the end of All-Weather Leather, and the placement of the hyphen.


----------



## MarneeB

Catbird9 said:


> It's genuine. The green label sewn on the inside pocket means it was probably made around 1983-84. The leather duck emblem is the older, flatter duck style with a different  font. The embossing has been worn down with time and use. Here's a clearer one. Note the TM symbol at the end of All-Weather Leather, and the placement of the hyphen.


 
Thank you! That makes sense, most everything else looked ok but I am still new with authenticating Dooney bags. It never even crossed my mind the letters could wear down that uniform and flat! I have read about the green label, I just couldn't find another bag with the letters so flat. Thanks again!!


----------



## OohPretty!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311887421566?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

eBay item number:
311887421566
Hello - can you tell me if this is an authentic bag please?

thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

OohPretty! said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311887421566?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> eBay item number:
> 311887421566
> Hello - can you tell me if this is an authentic bag please?
> 
> thanks!


Yes, it's an authentic Teton Shoulder Bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## OohPretty!

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, it's an authentic Teton Shoulder Bag.


Thank you!


----------



## monleal

I just got this one in.  I believe it's authentic, but I've never seen this design before.


----------



## Catbird9

monleal said:


> I just got this one in.  I believe it's authentic, but I've never seen this design before.


It's authentic, but I don't know what it's called. Maybe someone else will chime in with the name


----------



## thecollector629

HI ! 
I just received these bags purchased in a group on ebay/
THey "looked" good to me from initial pics, but I didn't examine details as much as I should have.
When I received them the bag that looks like a gladstone, has some differences from
others that I researched. Notably there are five footrests on the base instead of six; the zipper pull is different,
interior has only one pocket, and more less obvious details.
The leather, zipper, hardware, etc LOOKs right, so is it possible this was an earlier version of what would later be
a Gladstone? (There is no cloth tag inside with serial no.) I can send more pics if you need them. Thank you
Seller on ebay: yuliab2006
Auction # 311885897808
Auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Vintage...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Catbird9

thecollector629 said:


> HI !
> I just received these bags purchased in a group on ebay/
> THey "looked" good to me from initial pics, but I didn't examine details as much as I should have.
> When I received them the bag that looks like a gladstone, has some differences from
> others that I researched. Notably there are five footrests on the base instead of six; the zipper pull is different,
> interior has only one pocket, and more less obvious details.
> The leather, zipper, hardware, etc LOOKs right, so is it possible this was an earlier version of what would later be
> a Gladstone? (There is no cloth tag inside with serial no.) I can send more pics if you need them. Thank you
> Seller on ebay: yuliab2006
> Auction # 311885897808
> Auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Vintage-Black-Brown-Dooney-Bourke-Pebbled-Leather-Essex-Doctor-Bags-Handbag-/311885897808?nma=true&si=%2BHTT0R5lVvl3JsMl80zu5E2J%2FX4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


All three are authentic. The Gladstone does have a few variations as you've noted, so it could have been an earlier model.


----------



## thecollector629

Catbird9 said:


> All three are authentic. The Gladstone does have a few variations as you've noted, so it could have been an earlier model.


----------



## thecollector629

Wow, thank you so much! I really thought it might be bad, so glad you know so much about them!


----------



## Catbird9

thecollector629 said:


> Wow, thank you so much! I really thought it might be bad, so glad you know so much about them!


You're welcome. I went back and reviewed the pictures again, and I did notice that the shoulder strap on the Gladstone is probably not the original strap. Sorry I missed that the first time.


----------



## Nubian1535

Is there a link that I can use to get my D&B bag ID'd?


----------



## Catbird9

Nubian1535 said:


> Is there a link that I can use to get my D&B bag ID'd?



Here's a Dooney ID thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-anyone-identify-this-bag.957271/#post-30900649


----------



## Nubian1535

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a Dooney ID thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-anyone-identify-this-bag.957271/#post-30900649


Thanks for the information.


----------



## thecollector629

Catbird9 said:


> You're welcome. I went back and reviewed the pictures again, and I did notice that the shoulder strap on the Gladstone is probably not the original strap. Sorry I missed that the first time.



 I had already figured it was not the original strap, though it is a D&B.
It is thinner leather, like the straps used on the tassel totes.
Thanks so much for bringing it to my attention though!!


----------



## In The Kingdom

I recently sold this Dooney online and now being questioned on its authenticity. While researching for more information on this style found this site and hope to get an opinion. Also approximately when they were made if possible. Thanks.

Item: Large Compartment Bag R432BL


----------



## ArengoKC

Hello!

I'm planning to get this 
dooney bag but would appreciate it if somebody can confirm if this style exists and if it's authentic or not before i proceed. 

Here's the link: https://www.olx.ph/item/dooney-and-bourke-leather-handbag-ID80Yr1.html?h=17bb91aad4

Thank you so much!


----------



## ArengoKC

Hello again!

I recently received this dooney bag but i'm not sure about its authenticity. Hope somebody can help me confirm.

Thank you!

Item: Dooney Satchel with Paisely Lining


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

ArengoKC said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm planning to get this
> dooney bag but would appreciate it if somebody can confirm if this style exists and if it's authentic or not before i proceed.
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.olx.ph/item/dooney-and-bourke-leather-handbag-ID80Yr1.html?h=17bb91aad4
> 
> Thank you so much!


I don't see any problems with it, but to confirm authenticity, please ask for pictures of the inside of the bag showing the red white and blue cloth tag if there is one. I've never seen this particular style before, but it's similar to the Lockhart Flap crossbody bag.


----------



## Catbird9

In The Kingdom said:


> I recently sold this Dooney online and now being questioned on its authenticity. While researching for more information on this style found this site and hope to get an opinion. Also approximately when they were made if possible. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Large Compartment Bag R432BL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742486
> View attachment 3742487
> View attachment 3742488
> View attachment 3742489
> View attachment 3742490
> View attachment 3742491
> View attachment 3742492
> View attachment 3742493
> View attachment 3742494


It looks good to me.


----------



## Catbird9

ArengoKC said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I recently received this dooney bag but i'm not sure about its authenticity. Hope somebody can help me confirm.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney Satchel with Paisely Lining


Looks good!


----------



## ArengoKC

Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems with it, but to confirm authenticity, please ask for pictures of the inside of the bag showing the red white and blue cloth tag if there is one. I've never seen this particular style before, but it's similar to the Lockhart Flap crossbody bag.


Thank you so much!  will try to contact the seller now.


----------



## ArengoKC

Catbird9 said:


> Looks good!


Yey! Thank you so much for taking the time to reply and address my worries.


----------



## In The Kingdom

Catbird9 said:


> It looks good to me.


Thank you for taking the time to look at my post.


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Hello,
Does this look authentic ?

Melissa


----------



## Catbird9

DooneyFan'84 said:


> View attachment 3746400
> View attachment 3746399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Does this look authentic ?
> 
> Melissa


Is the bag in your possession? If so, please post pictures of the embossed duck emblem on the front of the bag, the zipper pull, and a side view of the bag showing the strap attachment. It's probably fine, but I'd like to see these details to confirm authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Thank you for your reply . I don't have this purse, I saw it online. The strap at the attachment looked fake to me ? 

Melissa


----------



## Catbird9

DooneyFan'84 said:


> View attachment 3746912
> View attachment 3746911
> 
> Thank you for your reply . I don't have this purse, I saw it online. The strap at the attachment looked fake to me ?
> 
> Melissa



If it is authentic, it would be an early, "green label"  version of the Zipper Clutch. Over the years that style went through several changes. The trigger snap strap attachment is correct, but the later version of the bag would have had rivets on the folded end of the strap. This one look like it does not have rivets there, which is why more pictures might help. But the strap could have been replaced, or rivets weren't used on that style at that time, so the lack of rivets would not prove the bag was fake. It would be good to see the whole side of the bag showing the d-rings.

Also, I have not seen a black zipper like that. On a bag with British Tan trim, the zipper would normally match the trim color. However, this bag may not conform to that rule because it is an early version. It would be more conclusive if the zipper pull was stamped Dooney & Bourke.

There should be an embossed duck emblem on one side of the bag, too.

Other opinions are welcome!


----------



## DooneyFan'84

Thank you very much for your feedback. I am still learning how to differentiate the fake from the authentic. I couldn't get anymore pictures but it didn't look like there was a duck emblem on the bag. I didn't think they were producing fakes with the early green label, but then I don't know . 

Thanks again.


----------



## ArengoKC

Hello! Would like to ask help in authenticating this bag. Here is the link: https://www.olx.ph/item/dooney-and-bourke-bag-ID81s6z.html?h=bb561fc254
I also requested additional pictures from the seller.
You think this would be a good rehab project? I am quite worried if i will be able to restore the drawstring. I think that is where the most wear and damage is. Thank you in advance to any who would take interest in my post!


----------



## Catbird9

ArengoKC said:


> Hello! Would like to ask help in authenticating this bag. Here is the link: https://www.olx.ph/item/dooney-and-bourke-bag-ID81s6z.html?h=bb561fc254
> I also requested additional pictures from the seller.
> You think this would be a good rehab project? I am quite worried if i will be able to restore the drawstring. I think that is where the most wear and damage is. Thank you in advance to any who would take interest in my post!



It's an authentic Teton Drawstring.

It seems to be in good shape and I think it would clean up nicely. You can apply conditioner to the drawstring and it will look better, but don't expect it to look like new. It naturally gets a lot of wear from being opened and closed. 

The Teton line sometimes had issues with the strap attachments needing reinforcement. If the bag was heavily loaded, those strap attachments could break down over time. This one looks OK, but it's something to be aware of. Also the piping around the bottom might need attention. I've marked the photo below at the potential "trouble" spots.

The Dooney rehab thread and the Coach rehab and rescue thread may have helpful tips for your project if you decide to go ahead:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dooney-rehab-thread.811268/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## ArengoKC

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Teton Drawstring.
> 
> It seems to be in good shape and I think it would clean up nicely. You can apply conditioner to the drawstring and it will look better, but don't expect it to look like new. It naturally gets a lot of wear from being opened and closed.
> 
> The Teton line sometimes had issues with the strap attachments needing reinforcement. If the bag was heavily loaded, those strap attachments could break down over time. This one looks OK, but it's something to be aware of. Also the piping around the bottom might need attention. I've marked the photo below at the potential "trouble" spots.
> 
> The Dooney rehab thread and the Coach rehab and rescue thread may have helpful tips for your project if you decide to go ahead:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dooney-rehab-thread.811268/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


Thank you so much! Will head to the link you suggested right away.


----------



## L.c.labossiere

Hello, if anyone could authenticate (and possibly ID) this bag, that would be great. It has belonged to my mother for over 10 years and neither of us knows the name. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

L.c.labossiere said:


> Hello, if anyone could authenticate (and possibly ID) this bag, that would be great. It has belonged to my mother for over 10 years and neither of us knows the name. I really appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 3756535
> View attachment 3756536
> View attachment 3756538
> View attachment 3756539
> View attachment 3756540
> View attachment 3756541
> View attachment 3756542


It's authentic, probably a Camera Bag if it measures about 9-3/4" 6-3/4" x 2-3/4"


----------



## barbinashland

I am hoping someone could look at this bag for me and authenticate or give it a thumbs down. I have a friend that is selling some that she bought used, assuming they were real. The first one was a fake (thanks to this site, I knew it before buying!). She isn't trying to pass them off, just doesn't know. She can use the $$, so am happy to buy them if they are real! It is 15" wide, 9" high and 6
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 " deep. Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

barbinashland said:


> I am hoping someone could look at this bag for me and authenticate or give it a thumbs down. I have a friend that is selling some that she bought used, assuming they were real. The first one was a fake (thanks to this site, I knew it before buying!). She isn't trying to pass them off, just doesn't know. She can use the $$, so am happy to buy them if they are real! It is 15" wide, 9" high and 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766330
> View attachment 3766331
> View attachment 3766332
> View attachment 3766333
> View attachment 3766334
> View attachment 3766335
> View attachment 3766336
> View attachment 3766337
> View attachment 3766338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " deep. Thanks so much!


I'm seeing both a bag and wristlet. Both are fine.


----------



## barbinashland

Thanks so much for taking a look! The wristlet is attached to the bag with a nylon tie.  Are they supposed to go together or are they separate? I assumed it was part of the bag.  Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

barbinashland said:


> Thanks so much for taking a look! The wristlet is attached to the bag with a nylon tie.  Are they supposed to go together or are they separate? I assumed it was part of the bag.  Thanks again!


There are combo bundles made, often for QVC or a department store exclusive. This could very well be that type of bundle.


----------



## barbinashland

Thanks again!  Great to know!


----------



## BeenBurned

barbinashland said:


> Thanks again!  Great to know!


You're welcome.


----------



## ArengoKC

Hi! I recently got this dooney bag but I'm not sure if this can be considered a dooney vintage or an authentic dooney for that matter. Maybe someone is also familiar with the style because as per my research i think this style comes in different sizes. Mine has these size dimentions (approximate): H-8in (measured from the lowest point of the bag height), W- 9.5-10in, Depth at bottom- 3.5in. Would appreciate it if someone can authenticate this dooney for me and maybe provide some details also. Unfortunately I can't post a link because this was sold to me by a friend. However i'm hoping the pictures attached will be enough. Thanks so much in advance.
Item: All Black Dooney Hobo
Approximate Size: H- 8in (measured from the lowest point of the bag height), W- 9.5-10in, Depth at bottom- 3.5in
*Listing No & Link not applicable since this was not sold online


----------



## sagg99

Can you please verify if these straps are real, or just nice leather copies? Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLIP-ON-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-BEIGE-TAN-LEATHER-REPLACEMENT-SHOULDER-XBODY-STRAP-SSS/152600210221?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649     seller   smartandhonest located in North Miami Beach

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLIP-ON-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-BEIGE-TAN-LEATHER-REPLACEMENT-SHOULDER-XBODY-STRAP/192226499248?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45041&meid=38dcbf1397e4482b8bab68d6b06f0d5d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=152600210221
seller  twothousand11 located in  North Miami Beach


----------



## BeenBurned

ArengoKC said:


> Hi! I recently got this dooney bag but I'm not sure if this can be considered a dooney vintage or an authentic dooney for that matter. Maybe someone is also familiar with the style because as per my research i think this style comes in different sizes. Mine has these size dimentions (approximate): H-8in (measured from the lowest point of the bag height), W- 9.5-10in, Depth at bottom- 3.5in. Would appreciate it if someone can authenticate this dooney for me and maybe provide some details also. Unfortunately I can't post a link because this was sold to me by a friend. However i'm hoping the pictures attached will be enough. Thanks so much in advance.
> Item: All Black Dooney Hobo
> Approximate Size: H- 8in (measured from the lowest point of the bag height), W- 9.5-10in, Depth at bottom- 3.5in
> *Listing No & Link not applicable since this was not sold online


The bag is an authentic AWL (all weather leather) hobo from the early 2000s.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Can you please verify if these straps are real, or just nice leather copies? Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLIP-ON-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-BEIGE-TAN-LEATHER-REPLACEMENT-SHOULDER-XBODY-STRAP-SSS/152600210221?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649     seller   smartandhonest located in North Miami Beach
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLIP-ON-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-BEIGE-TAN-LEATHER-REPLACEMENT-SHOULDER-XBODY-STRAP/192226499248?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45041&meid=38dcbf1397e4482b8bab68d6b06f0d5d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=152600210221
> seller  twothousand11 located in  North Miami Beach


Seller #1:  smartandhonest 
Seller #2:  twothousand11

I believe both sellers are the same person using different accounts. 

I have no idea whether those straps are made by Dooney and Bourke. For all we know, they could have been made by LV! I do think that the yellow thread is too yellow. 

IMO, without any markings, those straps are ripe for SNAD disputes because the seller has no proof that they were made by Dooney or that they came with a Dooney bag.


----------



## ArengoKC

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is an authentic AWL (all weather leather) hobo from the early 2000s.


Thank you so much, BeenBurned! You laid my worries to rest.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> Seller #1:  smartandhonest
> Seller #2:  twothousand11
> 
> I believe both sellers are the same person using different accounts.
> 
> I have no idea whether those straps are made by Dooney and Bourke. For all we know, they could have been made by LV! I do think that the yellow thread is too yellow.
> 
> IMO, without any markings, those straps are ripe for SNAD disputes because the seller has no proof that they were made by Dooney or that they came with a Dooney bag.


Thanks, for your reply...I do believe both sellers are the same person, since the descriptions are the same, word for word.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Thanks, for your reply...I do believe both sellers are the same person, since the descriptions are the same, word for word.


And both are from Miami and sell the same type of items with similar pics/backgrounds.


----------



## ArengoKC

Hi! Would like again to avail of our authenticators' expertise. Hope somebody can give details about this bag and confirm its authenticity. The dooney tag i think has been cut-off. In one of the pictures you can see yellow threads on where i think the tag should have been. 

Here is the link with additional pictures I requested from the seller: https://www.olx.ph/item/dooney-and-bourke-ID836AA.html?h=bb561fc254


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

ArengoKC said:


> Hi! Would like again to avail of our authenticators' expertise. Hope somebody can give details about this bag and confirm its authenticity. The dooney tag i think has been cut-off. In one of the pictures you can see yellow threads on where i think the tag should have been.
> 
> Here is the link with additional pictures I requested from the seller: https://www.olx.ph/item/dooney-and-bourke-ID836AA.html?h=bb561fc254


It's an authentic big duck shoulder bag. 

There was a time when Dooney used to (try to) remove and/or snip the red, white and blue serial tags when items were sent to outlets. So I'm guessing this bag was probably originally purchased from a Dooney factory outlet store.


----------



## ArengoKC

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic big duck shoulder bag.
> 
> There was a time when Dooney used to (try to) remove and/or snip the red, white and blue serial tags when items were sent to outlets. So I'm guessing this bag was probably originally purchased from a Dooney factory outlet store.


Thank you, BeenBurned! You've been really helpful.


----------



## Tosa22

Hello! I picked this up while thrifting and was hoping someone could authenticate for me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tosa22 said:


> Hello! I picked this up while thrifting and was hoping someone could authenticate for me.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3779441
> View attachment 3779431
> View attachment 3779441
> View attachment 3779427
> View attachment 3779428
> View attachment 3779429
> View attachment 3779431
> View attachment 3779437


It's authentic.


----------



## Tosa22

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much @BeenBurned ! Could you tell me what style it is?


----------



## BeenBurned

Tosa22 said:


> Thank you so much @BeenBurned ! Could you tell me what style it is?


I believe it's called a clip hobo.


----------



## Tosa22

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's called a clip hobo.


Thanks again @BeenBurned - I really appreciate it!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tosa22 said:


> Hello! I picked this up while thrifting and was hoping someone could authenticate for me.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3779441
> View attachment 3779431
> View attachment 3779441
> View attachment 3779427
> View attachment 3779428
> View attachment 3779429
> View attachment 3779431
> View attachment 3779437





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.





Tosa22 said:


> Thank you so much @BeenBurned ! Could you tell me what style it is?





BeenBurned said:


> I believe it's called a clip hobo.


@Tosa22 
In the past, Dooney used to use style names that indicated the functional style type. Different bags would have similar or same names if they were similar styles, i.e. bucket, barrel, doctor, etc., but in the last few years, they've given "fancier" names. 

Although there used to be a clip hobo with just that generic name, it was similar to the bag you've asked about. 

However I happened across the actual style name of your bag which is one of the newer styles. It's called Annalisa lock sac. Yours would be the suede version.

This one is pebbled leather on the IloveDooney website: 
http://www.ilovedooney.com/pebble-g...5175&CATARGETID=120195740000044011&CADEVICE=c


----------



## Tosa22

BeenBurned said:


> @Tosa22
> In the past, Dooney used to use style names that indicated the functional style type. Different bags would have similar or same names if they were similar styles, i.e. bucket, barrel, doctor, etc., but in the last few years, they've given "fancier" names.
> 
> Although there used to be a clip hobo with just that generic name, it was similar to the bag you've asked about.
> 
> However I happened across the actual style name of your bag which is one of the newer styles. It's called Annalisa lock sac. Yours would be the suede version.
> 
> This one is pebbled leather on the IloveDooney website:
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/pebble-g...5175&CATARGETID=120195740000044011&CADEVICE=c


Thanks @BeenBurned ! I appreciate knowing the exact style of the bag. Can't wait to use it. The suede is so soft!


----------



## BeenBurned

This is an interesting one. Has anyone ever seen this type of pocket and pocket material? 

seller  bags_purses (705)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-DOONEY-...375029?hash=item41cb66a135:g:djkAAOSwA29Y50v6
Item number 282585375029


----------



## ArengoKC

Hi! An acquaintance is selling this dooney bag. I have no link to provide but i have asked her to send pictures. I'm hoping somebody can help me confirm if this is authentic and if dooney really made a style like this one.  thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

ArengoKC said:


> Hi! An acquaintance is selling this dooney bag. I have no link to provide but i have asked her to send pictures. I'm hoping somebody can help me confirm if this is authentic and if dooney really made a style like this one.  thank you!


It's fake. There's nothing right about it and the lining is never one that Dooney uses (or used).


----------



## ArengoKC

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. There's nothing right about it and the lining is never one that Dooney uses (or used).


Thank you, BeenBurned! So glad i had it authenticated here first. My instincts told me there's something off about this bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

ArengoKC said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned! So glad i had it authenticated here first. My instincts told me there's something off about this bag.


Glad I saved you from parting with your hard-earned money. (I'm glad she's only an acquaintance and not a friend.)


----------



## piggypatty

Dear authenticators,
I am considering this bag.
Kindly assist to authenticate this bag. 
Thanks for your help. 
Model: ostrich leather shoulder bag
Seller: an eBay seller
Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/152593658180


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

piggypatty said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I am considering this bag.
> Kindly assist to authenticate this bag.
> Thanks for your help.
> Model: ostrich leather shoulder bag
> Seller: an eBay seller
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/152593658180


For the seller, we want the actual name:  sheshescornerboutique

The bag is authentic.


----------



## likecoach

Hello Need help. I bid on this bag because I liked the style/color but now i think it is fake. I will wait to pay if I win auction. I know nothing about Dooneys,. Thank you for any help.
*Dooney & Bourke Leather Shoulder Satchel Purse Tote Crossbody Vintage 1980's*
Seller : sduane76 (380 )
eBay item number:182716020231

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...0-039-s-/182716020231?&pb=14&autorefresh=true


----------



## likecoach

Won auction have paid.. Saw a picture of a shoulder satchel and mine looks good, not positive but good. 
Would like authentication by an expert though please. Thank you ahead of time!


----------



## Catbird9

likecoach said:


> Hello Need help. I bid on this bag because I liked the style/color but now i think it is fake. I will wait to pay if I win auction. I know nothing about Dooneys,. Thank you for any help.
> *Dooney & Bourke Leather Shoulder Satchel Purse Tote Crossbody Vintage 1980's*
> Seller : sduane76 (380 )
> eBay item number:182716020231
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-...0-039-s-/182716020231?&pb=14&autorefresh=true


It's authentic!


----------



## likecoach

Thanks for coming around, wowee Catbird!!! Think I got a deal too. Luck of the rube heh, heh,
Thank you, thank you. I like that bag.


----------



## whateve

likecoach said:


> Thanks for coming around, wowee Catbird!!! Think I got a deal too. Luck of the rube heh, heh,
> Thank you, thank you. I like that bag.


Woohoo!


----------



## Catbird9

likecoach said:


> Thanks for coming around, wowee Catbird!!! Think I got a deal too. Luck of the rube heh, heh,
> Thank you, thank you. I like that bag.


The Shoulder Satchel is a great bag and you got it for a nice price. Enjoy!


----------



## likecoach

Thanks Catbird !
Thanks Whateve too for supplying the picture!


----------



## Lisacrazy4ducks

I'm new here. Bought these from eBay and noticed the zippers aren't what I'm used to. Just want to check and see if they're authentic?


----------



## Catbird9

Lisacrazy4ducks said:


> View attachment 3806282
> View attachment 3806284
> 
> I'm new here. Bought these from eBay and noticed the zippers aren't what I'm used to. Just want to check and see if they're authentic?


Welcome to the Purse Forum. Please read the first post in this thread for the information required for an authentication. We need the seller's eBay ID and a link to the auction. Thanks!


----------



## notTheBagLady

Hello Experts, I sure could use your help! I purchased this DB east/west slouch bag on Poshmark and now am wondering if it is authentic. I received it yesterday and only have until tomorrow to submit a complaint.
https://poshmark.com/listing/PRICE-...m=false&utm_campaign=731570126&utm_source=gdm 

Please see pictures on Poshmark via the link above, and my pictures below. I know the colors are different, so it may not be the same bag. The first thing that struck me (besides the color) was the way it smelled...almost like cigarettes, but I wasn't sure, so I started sniffing closer and closer to identify the odor and that's when I noticed I couldn't smell any leather. After inspecting the rest of the bag, I started scrutinizing the strap and trim to determine if they were leather or not, and that's when I noticed details that I think are inconsistent with the high quality workmanship I expect to see in a designer bag... like sloppy application of maroon color on beveled edges of shoulder strap and uneven stitching. The rest of the bag looks fine to me, but those details seem glaring. Is it just me? I would appreciate your thoughts. Thank you so much!


----------



## notTheBagLady

East/west slouch bag pics (continued)


----------



## notTheBagLady

Ignore that list picture. The fabric doesn't look that in person, as you can see from pictures taken at other angles...


----------



## Catbird9

notTheBagLady said:


> Hello Experts, I sure could use your help! I purchased this DB east/west slouch bag on Poshmark and now am wondering if it is authentic. I received it yesterday and only have until tomorrow to submit a complaint.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/PRICE-...m=false&utm_campaign=731570126&utm_source=gdm
> 
> Please see pictures on Poshmark via the link above, and my pictures below. I know the colors are different, so it may not be the same bag. The first thing that struck me (besides the color) was the way it smelled...almost like cigarettes, but I wasn't sure, so I started sniffing closer and closer to identify the odor and that's when I noticed I couldn't smell any leather. After inspecting the rest of the bag, I started scrutinizing the strap and trim to determine if they were leather or not, and that's when I noticed details that I think are inconsistent with the high quality workmanship I expect to see in a designer bag... like sloppy application of maroon color on beveled edges of shoulder strap and uneven stitching. The rest of the bag looks fine to me, but those details seem glaring. Is it just me? I would appreciate your thoughts. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3807604
> View attachment 3807605
> View attachment 3807606
> View attachment 3807607
> View attachment 3807608
> View attachment 3807609
> View attachment 3807610
> View attachment 3807611
> View attachment 3807612
> View attachment 3807613



It looks authentic to me. The color difference is probably due to different lighting. I wouldn't expect to smell much leather, since the bag is mostly fabric and the style is an older one, and it may have been stored for a while. The stitching and edge coat are not perfect, but within acceptable quality standards in my opinion.


----------



## notTheBagLady

Thank you, Catbird! I appreciate your response and value your opinion. I have decided to keep the bag and force myself not to dwell on those microscopic defects. Now, I only hope I can get rid of the smell! *Do you, or does anybody out there know how to clean or refresh that fabric to get rid of cigarette smoke odor???* I never realized the significance of item coming from a smoke-fee home, but I'll never buy again without the listing specifically stating so. Any experience with cleaning or advice on what to do or not to do would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

notTheBagLady said:


> Thank you, Catbird! I appreciate your response and value your opinion. I have decided to keep the bag and force myself not to dwell on those microscopic defects. Now, I only hope I can get rid of the smell! *Do you, or does anybody out there know how to clean or refresh that fabric to get rid of cigarette smoke odor???* I never realized the significance of item coming from a smoke-fee home, but I'll never buy again without the listing specifically stating so. Any experience with cleaning or advice on what to do or not to do would be greatly appreciated!


The Coach Rehab and Rescue thread is a good resource for ways to remove smoke odors. You can "search this thread only" using the search term _smoke_.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/

The most effective method seems to be leaving the bag outdoors in the shade every day for a week or longer (weather permitting of course!) 

I don't recommend spraying with any kind of scented product (i.e. Febreze) because that will only make it worse. There is a spray product called Zero Odor but I haven't tried it. Good luck!


----------



## notTheBagLady

You have been a great help. I just can't thank you enough!


----------



## Finch

Happy Saturday! Hoping to get an authentication on this vintage AWL taupe binocular bag. 

There are a few things that make me think it's fake but I'm wondering also if it might just be the age of the bag as it has the DB fob.

The things that I'm questioning:

- the vertical lines in the leather on the front
- that tiny detail piece of leather on the closure strap
- Taiwan front brass closure, perhaps a repair though?
- bottom of the bag is one piece, not two
- absence of an interior tag, but again may just be age?
- straps cannot be removed

Note the duck seal on the back is sewn on, could not get a good photo of the stitching seen in the pocket.

Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Finch said:


> Happy Saturday! Hoping to get an authentication on this vintage AWL taupe binocular bag.
> 
> There are a few things that make me think it's fake but I'm wondering also if it might just be the age of the bag as it has the DB fob.
> 
> The things that I'm questioning:
> 
> - the vertical lines in the leather on the front
> - that tiny detail piece of leather on the closure strap
> - Taiwan front brass closure, perhaps a repair though?
> - bottom of the bag is one piece, not two
> - absence of an interior tag, but again may just be age?
> - straps cannot be removed
> 
> Note the duck seal on the back is sewn on, could not get a good photo of the stitching seen in the pocket.
> 
> Thank you!


It's authentic. The lines in the leather are fine, you will see lots of different textures in the older AWL. Closure tab and brass loop are correct, lack of red white and blue tag inside means it was made around 1984-5. The straps are the older double-buckle style, adjustable on both sides but not removable as later ones were. A classic!


----------



## Finch

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. The lines in the leather are fine, you will see lots of different textures in the older AWL. Closure tab and brass loop are correct, lack of red white and blue tag inside means it was made around 1984-5. The straps are the older double-buckle style, adjustable on both sides but not removable as later ones were. A classic!



Oh, thank you! I'm pleasantly surprised. Got it for $3, so I'm extra happy


----------



## Finch

There isn't an identify thread so hopefully it's ok if I post this here again with another question. Is this the binocular bag in mushroom? What is the trim color? It's not the usual British tan. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

Finch said:


> There isn't an identify thread so hopefully it's ok if I post this here again with another question. Is this the binocular bag in mushroom? What is the trim color? It's not the usual British tan. Thanks!


It looks like Taupe with British Tan trim to me. Mushroom is darker. The British Tan color can vary quite a bit due to aging, sun exposure, and other factors.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> It looks like Taupe with British Tan trim to me. Mushroom is darker. The British Tan color can vary quite a bit due to aging, sun exposure, and other factors.


Hmm, maybe my bag is mushroom? I always assumed it was taupe. Do you know what paint or dye color would match? It's more brown than the picture shows, but it is pretty dark.


----------



## Catbird9

Finch said:


> There isn't an identify thread so hopefully it's ok if I post this here again with another question. Is this the binocular bag in mushroom? What is the trim color? It's not the usual British tan. Thanks!





whateve said:


> Hmm, maybe my bag is mushroom? I always assumed it was taupe. Do you know what paint or dye color would match? It's more brown than the picture shows, but it is pretty dark.



Here's a comparison collage showing what I believe to be Taupe, Dark Taupe and Mushroom side by side. Mushroom is the darkest. Also below is a color chart from 1993 which may (or may not!) help.

The Taupe Small Essex pictured in the collage is mine. There were some scuffs that needed covering and I was able to mix a close color by trial and error using acrylic paints. "Taupe" seems to be all over the map color-wise (beige, grey, greenish, brownish tones) so you just need to play around with the mix.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a comparison collage showing what I believe to be Taupe, Dark Taupe and Mushroom side by side. Mushroom is the darkest. Also below is a color chart from 1993 which may (or may not!) help.
> 
> The Taupe Small Essex pictured in the collage is mine. There were some scuffs that needed covering and I was able to mix a close color by trial and error using acrylic paints. "Taupe" seems to be all over the map color-wise (beige, grey, greenish, brownish tones) so you just need to play around with the mix.


Thank you! It could actually be any of them!


----------



## dgphoto

Could I get an authentication, please? This item is on Poshmark. 

Item: Dooney Purse 

Seller: ishoptooomuch

Link: http://******/2v90Gqq


----------



## Catbird9

dgphoto said:


> Could I get an authentication, please? This item is on Poshmark.
> 
> Item: Dooney Purse
> 
> Seller: ishoptooomuch
> 
> Link: http://******/2v90Gqq


It's fake.


----------



## dgphoto

Catbird9 said:


> It's fake.



I thought so but wanted a second opinion. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Hmm, maybe my bag is mushroom? I always assumed it was taupe. Do you know what paint or dye color would match? It's more brown than the picture shows, but it is pretty dark.


I think it's mushroom.

ETA: Picture of mushroom attached. Photo is TTC.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I think it's mushroom.


Thanks! That's what I'm leaning towards too! I don't normally like satchels that don't have a long strap but this thing is so darn cute!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Dooneysta

Catbird9 said:


> Here's a comparison collage showing what I believe to be Taupe, Dark Taupe and Mushroom side by side. Mushroom is the darkest. Also below is a color chart from 1993 which may (or may not!) help.
> 
> The Taupe Small Essex pictured in the collage is mine. There were some scuffs that needed covering and I was able to mix a close color by trial and error using acrylic paints. "Taupe" seems to be all over the map color-wise (beige, grey, greenish, brownish tones) so you just need to play around with the mix.



 Your bag repair is beautiful. Did you then 'seal' the acrylic touch-up with anything...?


----------



## Catbird9

Dooneysta said:


> Your bag repair is beautiful. Did you then 'seal' the acrylic touch-up with anything...?


Thank you! I mixed the paint with a bit of conditioner (Lexol or similar creamy liquid) and dabbed it on with a small flat brush. After it was thoroughly dry, I used a very light coat of Blackrock Leather n Rich to finish. (Use very sparingly; apply with fingertips. Dry overnight and buff lightly with a clean microfiber cloth.)


----------



## apricotgirl

I was wondering if this Dooney and Bourke Parasole purse is authentic or not? If it is what's the style called? Thanks in advance for responses!


----------



## Dooneysta

Not gonna speculate on authenticity but if it is authentic, I 'think' that collection was called the Toiny collection and the leather was French. That would have been in the early 2000's...I seem to recall the Toiny collection on QVC (I was into drawstrings then and there were Toiny drawstring buckets) but don't know if they were exclusive.
IS there like, a style name archive anywhere for D&B..? There oughta be!


----------



## Catbird9

apricotgirl said:


> View attachment 3832668
> View attachment 3832669
> View attachment 3832662
> View attachment 3832670
> View attachment 3832657
> View attachment 3832658
> View attachment 3832660
> View attachment 3832665
> View attachment 3832664
> View attachment 3832666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if this Dooney and Bourke Parasole purse is authentic or not? If it is what's the style called? Thanks in advance for responses!


In my opinion it is an authentic Parasole Hobo. I found a catalog page from the late 1990s:


----------



## thecollector629

BeenBurned said:


> My concern has to do with ebay and its lopsided habit of favoring buyers. If you refuse the return and ebay finds in the buyer's favor, you risk losing the case AND the bags. (Ebay will assume that your refusal to accept a return means you don't want the bags back.)
> 
> My suggestion would be to refer the buyer here, assure her of authenticity but let her know that even though authentic, you don't want her to be unhappy so as a goodwill gesture, you'll accept the return.
> 
> *And PLEASE post that buyer's ID for others who sell Dooney to be able to block her.*
> 
> ETA: Oh, and BTW, those bags and vintage wallet are certainly leather! They were made prior to Dooney even making its IT collection or other fabric or PVC-coated items.


First I apologize for not responding to these later posts,
I was logged into the Coach forums and overlooked them!
To follow up, I did indeed LOSE the case, without even a hesitation on the part of ebay.
Immediately upon escalating the case (done by me) I got an "automated" email that they found in favor of the buyer, blah blah blah.
I called them and was told that although I posted links to your authentications, gave them to the seller as well as to ebay,
referenced photos, Dooney blogs from Horsekeeping.com and many more references,
it's the type of claim that ebay will ALWAYS find in favor of the buyer (so what is the point of getting an
authentication for proof I'd like to know!)
Of course I also got a defect.
Lesson learned.
Resold the group to the next bidder who was satisfied with the lot, my description and authenticity was not an issue.
*The buyer's ID is:
katie.rojas

Thank you all again, and keep up the GREAT work!!*


----------



## BeenBurned

thecollector629 said:


> First I apologize for not responding to these later posts,
> I was logged into the Coach forums and overlooked them!
> To follow up, I did indeed LOSE the case, without even a hesitation on the part of ebay.
> Immediately upon escalating the case (done by me) I got an "automated" email that they found in favor of the buyer, blah blah blah.
> I called them and was told that although I posted links to your authentications, gave them to the seller as well as to ebay,
> referenced photos, Dooney blogs from Horsekeeping.com and many more references,
> it's the type of claim that ebay will ALWAYS find in favor of the buyer (so what is the point of getting an
> authentication for proof I'd like to know!)
> Of course I also got a defect.
> Lesson learned.
> Resold the group to the next bidder who was satisfied with the lot, my description and authenticity was not an issue.
> *The buyer's ID is:
> katie.rojas
> 
> Thank you all again, and keep up the GREAT work!!*


I'm so sorry you got a jerk of a buyer. At least you got the items back and resold to a more knowledgeable buyer. 

As for ebay, when it comes to claims for returns, ebay just prefers to take the easy route. Clearly, katie.rojas had buyer's remorse or she'd have kept them. 

At least you were able to relist so it's not that ebay really believed they were fake; they just wanted a happy buyer. (They don't realize that having happy sellers is important too.)

In a case like this, a professional authentication might not have helped but if you ever have a listing removed as fake (or questionable), it would allow you to relist. That's when it's really worth doing. 

Again, I'm sorry she found you but fortunately, she didn't leave feedback. Ssssh! That's a good thing!


----------



## Jessicarose25

Item: tucker bitsey crossbody
Listing number: 232511218989
Seller: gracisledg_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232511218989
Comments: sorry if this is an obvioys real /fake i am totally clueless with dooney and bourke and this price seems low but the bags super cute. Even tho a super cute fake is still fake haha


----------



## BeenBurned

Jessicarose25 said:


> Item: tucker bitsey crossbody
> Listing number: 232511218989
> Seller: gracisledg_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232511218989
> Comments: sorry if this is an obvioys real /fake i am totally clueless with dooney and bourke and this price seems low but the bags super cute. Even tho a super cute fake is still fake haha


It looks fine!

ETA: You might want to ask the seller for measurements. She described it as a bitsy bags and they're usually VERY small. (Sellers should always include measurements in listings!)


----------



## Bonnylass

Sorry, I'm new to the site and I've purchased some designer purses, some vintage, I believe.  Some newer.  Where do you ask your questions at, I know there's authenticate this for each designer, but where do you ask the question.  If I'm replying to someone else's thread I apologize.


----------



## Hward17

Hi, visiting from the Coach forum. Bought this D&B at charity shop. Anyone know her name and era
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 ? One problem with her, I wiped her with plain water and a paper towel and she bled. Sup with that? Many thanks for any details you can provide.
-Hilary


----------



## BeenBurned

Hward17 said:


> Hi, visiting from the Coach forum. Bought this D&B at charity shop. Anyone know her name and era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846316
> View attachment 3846318
> View attachment 3846320
> View attachment 3846321
> View attachment 3846326
> View attachment 3846328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? One problem with her, I wiped her with plain water and a paper towel and she bled. Sup with that? Many thanks for any details you can provide.
> -Hilary


It's authentic. The snipped tag indicates it was purchased at an outlet store.

As for the color bleeding or washing off, it's possible that someone might have used polish or paint on it. I don't know a lot about rehabbing but @Catbird9 is quite knowledgeable. She might be able to answer your questions.

ETA, btw, in looking again at your first and last pictures, the bag does appear to have uneven color, probably further indicating that someone probably tried to "improve" on it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bonnylass said:


> Sorry, I'm new to the site and I've purchased some designer purses, some vintage, I believe.  Some newer.  Where do you ask your questions at, I know there's authenticate this for each designer, but where do you ask the question.  If I'm replying to someone else's thread I apologize.


It depends on what type of questions you want to ask.


----------



## Catbird9

Hward17 said:


> Hi, visiting from the Coach forum. Bought this D&B at charity shop. Anyone know her name and era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846316
> View attachment 3846318
> View attachment 3846320
> View attachment 3846321
> View attachment 3846326
> View attachment 3846328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? One problem with her, I wiped her with plain water and a paper towel and she bled. Sup with that? Many thanks for any details you can provide.
> -Hilary





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. The snipped tag indicates it was purchased at an outlet store.
> 
> As for the color bleeding or washing off, it's possible that someone might have used polish or paint on it. I don't know a lot about rehabbing but @Catbird9 is quite knowledgeable. She might be able to answer your questions.
> 
> ETA, btw, in looking again at your first and last pictures, the bag does appear to have uneven color, probably further indicating that someone probably tried to "improve" on it.



The bag is from the Donegal line (mid- to late-1990s) and if it measures about 10" x 8.5" x 3" it was called a Small Feedbag.

I would be concerned about the color coming off. I agree with BeenBurned that it looks uneven. You could try buffing it with a dry, light-colored microfiber cloth or horsehair brush to see if more color comes off. I'm sorry, I don't know anything about the leather it's made of, so I can't advise you on what products might be appropriate for attempting to rehab it. A good leather repair shop might be able to help. Wishing you luck!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hward17 said:


> Hi, visiting from the Coach forum. Bought this D&B at charity shop. Anyone know her name and era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846316
> View attachment 3846318
> View attachment 3846320
> View attachment 3846321
> View attachment 3846326
> View attachment 3846328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? One problem with her, I wiped her with plain water and a paper towel and she bled. Sup with that? Many thanks for any details you can provide.
> -Hilary


Hward:   I am not an expert.   But I can relate to the issue of the color coming off.  Not too many years ago I had ordered a red Dooney Florentine handbag from a Dooney outlet.  There was a small smudge of dirt on the bottom corner,  so I took a damp paper towel to see if it would come off.  The red color came off onto the paper towel.   I didn't understand it and still don't.   I rubbed the bag down with a dry white wash cloth and there was no color transfer.  I've used the handbag and haven't had a problem.   Recently,  I thought the handbag looked dry and I tested a conditioner on the bottom to see what would happen.  No color transfer.  (I used Apple Brand conditioner).   I conditioned the entire handbag and there was no color transfer onto the white cloth I used.
So,  I can't tell you what the issue was with my handbag or with your handbag.   Since you already own the bag,  I'd rub it down with a clean, dry white cloth to remove any surface excess color.  If you see color transfer,  then I'd be concerned about wearing the bag.   If you don't,  then I still have concerns if you wear the bag on your shoulder or cross body.... heat and moisture and friction can increase color transfer.
If you carry the handbag in your hand and it passes the rub down,  then it's probably ok,  as mine was.
Good luck.

BTW,  Dooney has a program and they will give you a 50% credit on the original retail value of a handbag, toward the purchase (on Dooney.com) of a new handbag of retail value equal or greater than the original trade in handbag.   You don't need receipts and it doesn't matter what you paid,  they will do the research.
What I don't know is since your tag was sliced if they will do a trade in on the bag.   But other posters might have more experience in this area and you could post a trade in question if you wanted to pursue it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

lavenderjunkie said:


> BTW,  Dooney has a program and they will give you a 50% credit on the original retail value of a handbag, toward the purchase (on Dooney.com) of a new handbag of retail value equal or greater than the original trade in handbag.   You don't need receipts and it doesn't matter what you paid,  they will do the research.
> What I don't know is since your tag was sliced if they will do a trade in on the bag.   But other posters might have more experience in this area and you could post a trade in question if you wanted to pursue it.


They won't do anything for a customer with a snipped/removed tag. That's why they do that to the tag; it carries no warranty or tradein value. In fact, the color loss could have been the reason for the bag being sold at the outlet.

ETA: Here's a link to their policy: 
http://www.dooney.com/customer-service/the-dooney-guarantee/repairs-replacements.html

You might want to call and ask about trading in bags with snipped labels. 

*THE DOONEY & BOURKE REPAIR/REPLACEMENT PROGRAM*
REPAIRS:
After the initial year covered by our guarantee, we will gladly repair any Dooney & Bourke bag or accessory that has become damaged or worn. Repair costs vary, depending on the condition of the item, but will not exceed half of the current retail price for that particular style. Once we receive an item for repair, we will inspect the item, advise you of repair costs (via mail, allow 1-2 weeks) and request your approval before any repair work takes place. If your bag or accessory is beyond repair or if repair costs exceed half of the current retail price you will be eligible for a replacement.


REPLACEMENTS:
If an item is beyond repair, or if the repair costs exceed half of the current retail price, you have the option of having it replaced. You will be offered credit for half the current retail price of that item to apply toward a replacement item of equal or greater value. Cannot be applied to sale prices. Please note: The original item will not be returned to you. Once you have authorized a replacement, this item will be destroyed.


PROCESSING:
To repair or replace an item please return it to our factory with your name, address, and phone number (day and evening) via insured mail or UPS. Be sure to include a description of the repair / replacement needed. Allow 1-2 weeks for a written response and 4-6 weeks time for your requested repair and/or replacement.


Dooney & Bourke, Inc.
Att: Return Department
1 Regent Street
E. Norwalk, CT 06855

If you have any questions, we're here to help. Contact us at (800) 347-5000 or service@dooney.com.



NOTE: Dooney & Bourke reserves the right to reject or cancel any order at any time and provide a refund of any amounts paid.


----------



## likecoach

Hello!
I am not familiar with the Dooney Alto collection.
Could anyone say if these two bags are authentic?
*Dooney & Bourke Alto Collection Zip Zip Satchel, Saddle / Red Stitching w/ Strap*
Seller : chocogemini (282 )
eBay item number:292284496248
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...el-Saddle-Red-Stitching-w-Strap-/292284496248

*Dooney and Bourke Alto collection zip zip satchel*
Seller : cobehunter (805 )
eBay item number: 192328178750
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Alto-collection-zip-zip-satchel-/192328178750

Thank you for your opinions and time.


----------



## BeenBurned

likecoach said:


> Hello!
> I am not familiar with the Dooney Alto collection.
> Could anyone say if these two bags are authentic?
> *Dooney & Bourke Alto Collection Zip Zip Satchel, Saddle / Red Stitching w/ Strap*
> Seller : chocogemini (282 )
> eBay item number:292284496248
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...el-Saddle-Red-Stitching-w-Strap-/292284496248
> 
> *Dooney and Bourke Alto collection zip zip satchel*
> Seller : cobehunter (805 )
> eBay item number: 192328178750
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Alto-collection-zip-zip-satchel-/192328178750
> 
> Thank you for your opinions and time.


First one is authentic. 

Second is probably okay but the seller doesn't have enough of the right pictures. Please request pictures of both front and back of the red, white and blue label from inside the bag.


----------



## barbinashland

Hoping to get an authentication on a wallet.  Definitely leather, but no label inside, so not sure.  Being sold locally on a facebook site, and don't want to get ripped off.  Thanks so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

barbinashland said:


> Hoping to get an authentication on a wallet.  Definitely leather, but no label inside, so not sure.  Being sold locally on a facebook site, and don't want to get ripped off.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847333
> View attachment 3847337
> View attachment 3847334
> View attachment 3847335
> View attachment 3847336


It's fine. Wallets don't have labels or serial numbers but there are definitely details to prove (or disprove) authenticity. 

The pattern is shadow signature pattern.


----------



## barbinashland

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hward17

*Re: Dooney red bag continued...C*olor transfer exists on the whole bag. I used Coach cleaner and Coach conditioner and white paper towels and red transfer occurred.   Definitely risky to use in current state. Will probably contact DB and see if they recommend anything.  Will report back if I get any interesting info.  Thanks to ALL for your insights.
PS. Will be sticking to vintage Coach from now on!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hward17 said:


> *Re: Dooney red bag continued...C*olor transfer exists on the whole bag. I used Coach cleaner and Coach conditioner and white paper towels and red transfer occurred.   Definitely risky to use in current state. Will probably contact DB and see if they recommend anything.  Will report back if I get any interesting info.  Thanks to ALL for your insights.
> PS. Will be sticking to vintage Coach from now on!!


Dooney does not recommend the use of any leather cleaning or conditioning products on their leathers.
It will be interesting to hear what they tell you.   There is no way to know what caused the problem..... did the original owner (s) do something,  was it a problem in the manufacturing process,  or was it the cleaner and conditioner?  Or some combination of the above.


----------



## Hward17

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney does not recommend the use of any leather cleaning or conditioning products on their leathers.It will be interesting to hear what they tell you.
> Hi,
> I only used the Coach cleaner and conditioner AFTER I found that the entire bag was transferring dye when I had originally gently rubbed with water and a paper towel.  As the water and paper towel kept picking up the red dye, I switched to the Coach products hoping they would sorta lift the excess dye off better than did the H2O.  After applying Coach Conditioner, I shoe-brushed the leather. But, nope, dye was still coming off the next morning after having let the conditioner sit and settle in. As the purse was bought from a charity store (for $69), I don't know what happened to it prior to it entering my life.  I suspect, as one of the amazing authenticators suggested, it was sold in an outlet (clipped tag) precisely because it had a dye-related flaw.  Well, I wrote to Service@Dooney.com this a.m. and hope they have a solution.  Will let you know either way.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hward:  it will be interesting to hear what Dooney recommends.


----------



## whateve

I didn't bid on this but I'm curious about it. Is that the original coloring? I realize there isn't a clear picture of the tag so I don't expect you will be able to tell if it is authentic, but I was more interested in whether the style looks right.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
seller: 2011mariacastro
# 292286081431
Name: Vintage DOONEY AND BOURKE AWL Taupe Leather Tote Cross body Bag


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I didn't bid on this but I'm curious about it. Is that the original coloring? I realize there isn't a clear picture of the tag so I don't expect you will be able to tell if it is authentic, but I was more interested in whether the style looks right.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-AWL-Taupe-Leather-Tote-Cross-body-Bag-/292286081431?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=EIVdXynPcuZcOuAC1tuuyH4VdZc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> seller: 2011mariacastro
> # 292286081431
> Name: Vintage DOONEY AND BOURKE AWL Taupe Leather Tote Cross body Bag


I believe it is the original color. I don't see anything that indicates it was altered and I'm comfortable enough with what I see to say it's fine.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I didn't bid on this but I'm curious about it. Is that the original coloring? I realize there isn't a clear picture of the tag so I don't expect you will be able to tell if it is authentic, but I was more interested in whether the style looks right.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-AWL-Taupe-Leather-Tote-Cross-body-Bag-/292286081431?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=EIVdXynPcuZcOuAC1tuuyH4VdZc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> seller: 2011mariacastro
> # 292286081431
> Name: Vintage DOONEY AND BOURKE AWL Taupe Leather Tote Cross body Bag





BeenBurned said:


> I believe it is the original color. I don't see anything that indicates it was altered and I'm comfortable enough with what I see to say it's fine.



I agree it’s an authentic Small Satchel. There were several minor changes in the style over the years. The color looks like Taupe with Burnt Cedar trim, an unusual combination.


----------



## Nubian1535

Hello, Can you please help authenticate this D&B carrier bag? I'm not sure of the color combination.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nubian1535 said:


> Hello, Can you please help authenticate this D&B carrier bag? I'm not sure of the color combination.


Authentic B710 vintage carrier. From your pictures, I think the colors look like bone and British tan.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Nubian1535 said:


> Hello, Can you please help authenticate this D&B carrier bag? I'm not sure of the color combination.


It’s authentic. I’m not sure of the color either, but my guess would be Taupe or Wheat, with British Tan trim.


----------



## Nubian1535

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic B710 vintage carrier. From your pictures, I think the colors look like bone and British tan.


Thanks you so much for the quick reply, is there a reason that the trim wouldn't have darkened?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it is the original color. I don't see anything that indicates it was altered and I'm comfortable enough with what I see to say it's fine.





Catbird9 said:


> I agree it’s an authentic Small Satchel. There were several minor changes in the style over the years. The color looks like Taupe with Burnt Cedar trim, an unusual combination.


Thank you both. Now I wish I had bid.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic B710 vintage carrier. From your pictures, I think the colors look like bone and British tan.





Nubian1535 said:


> Thanks you so much for the quick reply, is there a reason that the trim wouldn't have darkened?



Hard to say! The trim starts out light and then darkens depending on many factors such as moisture, oils, rubbing, chemicals in the environment, time, etc. 

Here's a picture of three of mine (Taupe Small Essex, Bone Small Hobo, Wheat Cavalry Body Bag) and you can see slight variations in the color of the British Tan trim.


----------



## BeenBurned

@Catbird9 - Good call on wheat!


----------



## Hward17

So, I got 0.0 response from cust svc, so I resent my email. If I get ignored again, will telephone them.  Will keep y'all posted


----------



## JOODLZ

Good Morning All!!! Whew...I've been away from posting for over a year...still collecting mind you, just unable to find time to post! This bag has me stumped...found cheap at local GW, but unable thus far to find anything similar online for comparison. Could someone please have a look? Approx. 11"w x 8.5"h x 5"d. Straps drop 11" to top of bag. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## JOODLZ

And while I'm at it, here's another bargain from last fall...an AWL Cavalry Saddle Bag I believe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Approx. 9"w x 9"h x 3"d. Strap drops 8.5" to buckles. Could someone please authenticate...thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

And last of all for me today...can someone please have a look at this one? I believe it's an early (pre-tag) AWL Crescent Sac. Approx 13"w x 7.5"h x 4"d. Strap drops 16.5" to rings. Thanks again, in advance, for any info.


----------



## Nicspawee

Can someone please help me to authenticate this Dooney bag that I got yesterday???
Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Good Morning All!!! Whew...I've been away from posting for over a year...still collecting mind you, just unable to find time to post! This bag has me stumped...found cheap at local GW, but unable thus far to find anything similar online for comparison. Could someone please have a look? Approx. 11"w x 8.5"h x 5"d. Straps drop 11" to top of bag. Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859244
> View attachment 3859245
> View attachment 3859246
> View attachment 3859247
> View attachment 3859248
> View attachment 3859249
> View attachment 3859250
> View attachment 3859251
> View attachment 3859252
> View attachment 3859253


It's authentic. I don't know the style name, but there is a similar satchel on Horsekeeping (shoulder strap version; handles have different attachment configuration):
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/766-choccedar.htm


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> And while I'm at it, here's another bargain from last fall...an AWL Cavalry Saddle Bag I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859267
> View attachment 3859268
> View attachment 3859269
> View attachment 3859270
> View attachment 3859271
> View attachment 3859272
> View attachment 3859273
> View attachment 3859274
> View attachment 3859275
> View attachment 3859276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approx. 9"w x 9"h x 3"d. Strap drops 8.5" to buckles. Could someone please authenticate...thanks in advance!


Authentic Cavalry Saddle Bag.


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> And last of all for me today...can someone please have a look at this one? I believe it's an early (pre-tag) AWL Crescent Sac. Approx 13"w x 7.5"h x 4"d. Strap drops 16.5" to rings. Thanks again, in advance, for any info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859280
> View attachment 3859282
> View attachment 3859283
> View attachment 3859284
> View attachment 3859285
> View attachment 3859286
> View attachment 3859287



Authentic, and you're right about it being a pre-tag Crescent Sac.


----------



## Catbird9

Nicspawee said:


> Can someone please help me to authenticate this Dooney bag that I got yesterday???
> Thank you in advance!!!


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nicspawee said:


> Can someone please help me to authenticate this Dooney bag that I got yesterday???
> Thank you in advance!!!


It's fine.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic, and you're right about it being a pre-tag Crescent Sac.





Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. I don't know the style name, but there is a similar satchel on Horsekeeping (shoulder strap version; handles have different attachment configuration):
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/766-choccedar.htm





Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Cavalry Saddle Bag.



Thanks Catbird9...I saw the satchel on Horsekeeping and several elsewhere online, just can't seem to find one like mine...must be rare...LOL! Pretty cool for $1 anyway. Now to re-stitch the strap...I'll be back again soon I hope!


----------



## Nicspawee

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thank you so much


----------



## Nicspawee

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## Amjaimes90

Hello, seeing if some can tell me if this is authentic. Thank you in advance 
Dooney and Bourke Alto Adriana


----------



## BeenBurned

Amjaimes90 said:


> Hello, seeing if some can tell me if this is authentic. Thank you in advance
> Dooney and Bourke Alto Adriana


Authentic.


----------



## Senf

Could this bag be authentic?
Wondering about the tag, the pink lining and the embroidered duck.


----------



## BeenBurned

Senf said:


> View attachment 3868192
> View attachment 3868191
> View attachment 3868190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this bag be authentic?
> Wondering about the tag, the pink lining and the embroidered duck.


It's authentic. (Although this is a genuine Dooney, for future requests, please post pics of the front and back of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.)


----------



## Hward17

Hward17 said:


> So, I got 0.0 response from cust svc, so I resent my email. If I get ignored again, will telephone them.  Will keep y'all posted


Never responded to my 2nd email, and I never called.  Anyone have advice on sealing the whole bag with sealant? I have searched here and online but didn't find any info.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hward17 said:


> So, I got 0.0 response from cust svc, so I resent my email. If I get ignored again, will telephone them.  Will keep y'all posted





Hward17 said:


> Never responded to my 2nd email, and I never called.  Anyone have advice on sealing the whole bag with sealant? I have searched here and online but didn't find any info.


While I don't think it's good business practice to ignore contact from customers, perhaps this is Dooney's way of letting customers know that buying items with snipped labels is at the customers own risk and they're washing their hands of helping. 

Boo, Dooney & Bourke!


----------



## Hward17

But I never mentioned the snipped tag .  I think I will call if I find their #.  Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Ryan

Hi there

I just got this Essex bag I purchased on eBay. I think it’s authentic, but it’s my first vintage D&B so I wanted to ask the experts. 

I’m only questioning because the pebbles seem a lot smaller on this bag than in other AWL bags I’ve seen, and on the inside zip pocket there aren’t the “leaf” tabs on each side if you know what I mean. 

Attached are some pics. 

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ryan said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just got this Essex bag I purchased on eBay. I think it’s authentic, but it’s my first vintage D&B so I wanted to ask the experts.
> 
> I’m only questioning because the pebbles seem a lot smaller on this bag than in other AWL bags I’ve seen, and on the inside zip pocket there aren’t the “leaf” tabs on each side if you know what I mean.
> 
> Attached are some pics.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3882063
> 
> View attachment 3882064
> 
> View attachment 3882065
> 
> View attachment 3882066
> 
> View attachment 3882067
> 
> View attachment 3882068


It's fine.

ETA: I do see that it doesn't have the leaf tabs and I'm not sure why. But the bag is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.
> 
> ETA: I do see that it doesn't have the leaf tabs and I'm not sure why. But the bag is authentic.


I wonder if the pocket on your bag might have been replaced. It looks smaller and appears to have been attached differently too.


----------



## Ryan

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if the pocket on your bag might have been replaced. It looks smaller and appears to have been attached differently too.
> View attachment 3882091



Weird, right? I guess replacement is a possibility, but that sticker on the back of the current pocket would have been original no?

Thank you for letting me know about the bag, mystery pocket and all.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ryan said:


> Weird, right? I guess replacement is a possibility, but that sticker on the back of the current pocket would have been original no?
> 
> Thank you for letting me know about the bag, mystery pocket and all.


Yes, the sticker has the correct coding that would have come with that bag including the correct color.

I might even have suggested that it's something Dooney may have done however it doesn't have a snipped or cut red, white and blue label so it doesn't seem to have come from the outlet. 

The pocket does seem to be an authentic Dooney pocket; just not the size that originally came with the bag it's on.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Hi, would you please tell me if this D&B is authentic?  I purchased it from the Salvation Army. Thank you.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

And I have a 2nd question on this D&B that I purchased on Ebay?  The D& B tag is cut so I assumed that meant outlet store, no serial no. on the back of the tag. Thank you very much.


----------



## Catbird9

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Hi, would you please tell me if this D&B is authentic?  I purchased it from the Salvation Army. Thank you.


Yes, it's an authentic Surrey Bag.


----------



## Catbird9

Luvpurplepurses said:


> And I have a 2nd question on this D&B that I purchased on Ebay?  The D& B tag is cut so I assumed that meant outlet store, no serial no. on the back of the tag. Thank you very much.


Authentic. The clipped tag does indicate outlet or irregular.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Thank you so much Catbird.  I don't know D&B very well, I mostly deal with Coach.  I should have had these 2 authenticated here first before I listed them on ebay, but I didn't.  I researched them on my own.  Today ebay pulled them and told me they were fake.  I have never had this happen before.  Is it worth the effort to fight them?


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> And I have a 2nd question on this D&B that I purchased on Ebay?  The D& B tag is cut so I assumed that meant outlet store, no serial no. on the back of the tag. Thank you very much.





Catbird9 said:


> Authentic. The clipped tag does indicate outlet or irregular.


I agree that the snipped tag indicates an outlet/irreg item and I wonder if the irregularity was the missed stamp of the serial number. 

@Luvpurplepurses - would you please post a picture of the back of the tag? I've never seen a missing stamped number on an authentic item though I'm totally comfortable with your bag.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

OMG I missed it before, here it is!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thank you so much Catbird.  I don't know D&B very well, I mostly deal with Coach.  I should have had these 2 authenticated here first before I listed them on ebay, but I didn't.  I researched them on my own.  Today ebay pulled them and told me they were fake.  I have never had this happen before.  Is it worth the effort to fight them?


I'm not catbird but I can answer. 

Are you sure the issue was authenticity? What is the wording of the takedown email? 

If it's really that they believe it's fake, I certainly think it's worth appealing because not only would a successful appeal allow you to relist but you'd get the counterfeit ding removed from your account. (In fact, THAT is the more important factor!)

Depending on the reason stated in the takedown message, a professional documentation can help. I'm not sure how many pros do Dooney but I know that Authenticate4U does the brand. It would cost $7.50 (total $15) for the 2 confirmations. 

But again, before hiring them, please tell us how the message was worded.


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> OMG I missed it before, here it is!


There's nothing wrong with either bag.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

After talking to them at ebay, they told me I spelled Bourke wrong, that is why they took the listing down.  They told me to relist them with the proper spelling.  Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Luvpurplepurses said:


> After talking to them at ebay, they told me I spelled Bourke wrong, that is why they took the listing down.  They told me to relist them with the proper spelling.  Thank you for all of your help!


Did they send you anything in writing? 

These are 2 recent examples when posters on ebay relisted as directed by ebay: 
In this post, the OP had a Louis Vuitton bag removed as fake. Called ebay and was told (incorrectly) by customer service that if she wanted to sell, to relist. Listing was removed for the second time and seller is restricted.
https://community.ebay.com/t5/Fashion/LV-Bag/m-p/27757873#M87527

In this one, OP was told to relist the fake Coach necklace as "designer inspired." After doing so, her fake was removed for the second time and she's not allowed to list: 
https://community.ebay.com/t5/Member-To-Member-Support/Trademark-infringement/qaq-p/27762075

The point is that the ebay call center is notorious for giving bad information and trusting them can be hazardous to your account. 

Again, depending on the wording of the message you received, you may or may not need a professional authentication to appeal.


----------



## luckylvoe

Hi all 
Site: tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney-and-bourke-and-signature-monogram-canvas-perforated-shoulder-bag-brown-22503163
Comments: Looks ok, but would like to be certain. Also, does anyone know the style name of this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

luckylvoe said:


> Hi all
> Site: tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/dooney-and-bourke-and-signature-monogram-canvas-perforated-shoulder-bag-brown-22503163
> Comments: Looks ok, but would like to be certain. Also, does anyone know the style name of this bag? Thanks in advance!


It's fine. 

I believe it's called a signature stretch slouch.


----------



## luckylvoe

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.
> 
> I believe it's called a signature stretch slouch.



Thank you!


----------



## Carol223

Just bought this at a thrift store. Hoping someone can tell me for sure if it's real. The more I look online the more I think it's fake. But I'd like some backup if I need to bring it back. I've only ever purchased new from a Dooney store or outlet.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Carol223 said:


> Just bought this at a thrift store. Hoping someone can tell me for sure if it's real. The more I look online the more I think it's fake. But I'd like some backup if I need to bring it back. I've only ever purchased new from a Dooney store or outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918284
> View attachment 3918285
> View attachment 3918283
> View attachment 3918279


It is fake.


----------



## heyjesslewis

Hello all,
Just purchased this bag off Etsy. It seems authentic in every way (I have checked in extreme detail) but I’m stumped about one thing: the tags. Why are there two tags? Both say made in the USA but each have slightly different serial numbers. Both begin with A1 and have 6 digits. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Catbird9

heyjesslewis said:


> Hello all,
> Just purchased this bag off Etsy. It seems authentic in every way (I have checked in extreme detail) but I’m stumped about one thing: the tags. Why are there two tags? Both say made in the USA but each have slightly different serial numbers. Both begin with A1 and have 6 digits. Any help is greatly appreciated!


I can't comment as to authenticity without a complete set of pictures. I've never seen an authentic bag with two tags, but I imagine it could have been some kind of mistake in production.


----------



## heyjesslewis

thank you so much for the reply! I totally understand. Here are some more pictures:


----------



## Catbird9

heyjesslewis said:


> thank you so much for the reply! I totally understand. Here are some more pictures:


It's authentic. The two labels are probably just a mistake. Enjoy!


----------



## heyjesslewis

YAY! I appreciate your help so very much! Thank you! Have a happy new year!


----------



## BagLadyPA

Hello, this is my second post on this forum.  I just bought a Dooney & Bourke (hopefully) bag at a thrift store.  When I look at it closely at home, I'm wondering about its authenticity.  The leather seems a bit stiff, and the serial number begins with a D - I don't think I've ever seen a D-serial number mentioned anywhere.  I thought the US-made vintage bags had A or B serial numbers, but since the tag does say "Made in USA", I thought maybe I'm wrong.  Anyway, some photos.  The one thing that worries me is that when I look closely at the brass D-ring that attaches the strap, it says Taiwan ROC, not "solid brass".


----------



## BeenBurned

BagLadyPA said:


> Hello, this is my second post on this forum.  I just bought a Dooney & Bourke (hopefully) bag at a thrift store.  When I look at it closely at home, I'm wondering about its authenticity.  The leather seems a bit stiff, and the serial number begins with a D - I don't think I've ever seen a D-serial number mentioned anywhere.  I thought the US-made vintage bags had A or B serial numbers, but since the tag does say "Made in USA", I thought maybe I'm wrong.  Anyway, some photos.  The one thing that worries me is that when I look closely at the brass D-ring that attaches the strap, it says Taiwan ROC, not "solid brass".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922593
> View attachment 3922594
> View attachment 3922595
> View attachment 3922596
> View attachment 3922593
> View attachment 3922594
> View attachment 3922595
> View attachment 3922596


You really should show at least one picture of the full bag and another showing the back of the tag with the serial number but from what's shown, I'm confident it's authentic. 

Please post those pictures.


----------



## BagLadyPA

BeenBurned said:


> You really should show at least one picture of the full bag and another showing the back of the tag with the serial number but from what's shown, I'm confident it's authentic.
> 
> Please post those pictures.


Thanks.  Is it odd that the serial number begins with D? I did try to post those before but got an error message that the file was too big.  They are all  JPG files


----------



## BeenBurned

BagLadyPA said:


> Thanks.  Is it odd that the serial number begins with D? I did try to post those before but got an error message that the file was too big.  They are all  JPG files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922666
> View attachment 3922668
> View attachment 3922669
> View attachment 3922660
> View attachment 3922660


There's no question that it's an authentic bag. As it has the old DB fob coupled with the low serial number, I'm guessing that D may have been used very early. 

I looked through nearly 200 images from my own records but was unable to find a D one so one might conclude it was used a lot less frequently than A and B.


----------



## BagLadyPA

BeenBurned said:


> There's no question that it's an authentic bag. As it has the old DB fob coupled with the low serial number, I'm guessing that D may have been used very early.
> 
> I looked through nearly 200 images from my own records but was unable to find a D one so one might conclude it was used a lot less frequently than A and B.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kraftee

Need help authenticating. Any information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kraftee said:


> Need help authenticating. Any information is greatly appreciated!


Sorry, it's fake.


----------



## Kraftee

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, it's fake.


Thanks for your help. I have no clue on how to tell. What gave it away?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kraftee said:


> Need help authenticating. Any information is greatly appreciated!





BeenBurned said:


> Sorry, it's fake.





Kraftee said:


> Thanks for your help. I have no clue on how to tell. What gave it away?


Among other things, the pebbled texture is wrong, the stitching and thread color are too yellow, the interior pocket is the wrong color and material and the style isn't really even copying an actual style. 

This is the similar style that it's trying to copy: 
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/471-tote-misc.htm

If you bought this bag, you should return. Though it's done, it's illegal to sell fakes anywhere and you should demand your money back. If it was purchased online, please post a link to the listing.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Kraftee

BeenBurned said:


> Among other things, the pebbled texture is wrong, the stitching and thread color are too yellow, the interior pocket is the wrong color and material and the style isn't really even copying an actual style.
> 
> This is the similar style that it's trying to copy:
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/MISC/471-tote-misc.htm
> 
> If you bought this bag, you should return. Though it's done, it's illegal to sell fakes anywhere and you should demand your money back. If it was purchased online, please post a link to the listing.



Thanks!


----------



## ivyvid

Hello lovely ladies and gents.
Can you please help me with this dooney and bourke bag with its authenticity? Thank you so much and have a blessed and wonderful day.


----------



## Catbird9

ivyvid said:


> Hello lovely ladies and gents.
> Can you please help me with this dooney and bourke bag with its authenticity? Thank you so much and have a blessed and wonderful day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937963
> View attachment 3937964
> View attachment 3937965
> View attachment 3937966
> View attachment 3937968
> View attachment 3937969
> View attachment 3937970
> View attachment 3937971


I don't see any problems with it, but to confirm authenticity I would like to see the back of the red white and blue cloth tag inside the bag.


----------



## Kou812145

I just bought a dooney and Bourke Bag and I’m wondering if it’s authentic. From what all I’ve read everyone says that the red white and blue tag should say made in the USA and the number on the back should start with an A or B if it is made in the USA. But mine doesn’t say made in the USA but starts with a b. I am also unsure because of some of the stitching on the handles. I can’t tell if it’s a little bit of wear or if it’s badly made.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kou812145 said:


> I just bought a dooney and Bourke Bag and I’m wondering if it’s authentic. From what all I’ve read everyone says that the red white and blue tag should say made in the USA and the number on the back should start with an A or B if it is made in the USA. But mine doesn’t say made in the USA but starts with a b. I am also unsure because of some of the stitching on the handles. I can’t tell if it’s a little bit of wear or if it’s badly made.


It's authentic and appears to be a tassel tote. (In the last picture, you show part of the label inside the pocket. The full label should show the style name.)


----------



## Kou812145

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and appears to be a tassel tote. (In the last picture, you show part of the label inside the pocket. The full label should show the style name.)



Thanks! So do you know if this means it was made in the USA or if it was made somewhere else? Could it be made in the USA and not say made in the USA?


----------



## BeenBurned

Kou812145 said:


> Thanks! So do you know if this means it was made in the USA or if it was made somewhere else? Could it be made in the USA and not say made in the USA?


I'm pretty sure it was made in the USA.


----------



## Sanders23

Is it true that some bags without a liner will not have the red and blue tag inside?  Mine does not, but stitching, logo, brass all look good.


----------



## Catbird9

Sanders23 said:


> Is it true that some bags without a liner will not have the red and blue tag inside?  Mine does not, but stitching, logo, brass all look good.


I'm sorry, but the bag is fake.

Some authentic Dooney & Bourke bags don't have a red white and blue tag, but in this case there are other problems such as the duck logo on the front of the bag, hardware, the inside pockets, the font on "All-Weather Leather," and other details of construction that indicate a fake. (The brass duck hang tag is also fake.)


----------



## Margoux

Hello! Just rescued what looks like a squashed banana bag from the thrift store for my next rehab project. I actually own an authenticate banana bag, but didn't have it on me to compare. I don't have much experience with D&B, but the first thing I noticed was that color on the handtag surrounding the heart comes on to the pink. That may just be factory error tho - or even the previous owner's attempt at a repair (there is also a handbag repair store in the area so I considered the possibility that it wasn't the original color) - so I was willing to take the chance. Any help in authenticating this item is appreciated!

Item Name (if you know it): Banana Bag (?)
Comments: The hardware is brass. The strap and trim, as well the handtag, are leather. The leather on the strap and trim is comparable to the authenticate banana bag I own. The zipper is strangely multi colored. The little white tag was hard to take a photo of but it says Made In China.


----------



## BeenBurned

Margoux said:


> Hello! Just rescued what looks like a squashed banana bag from the thrift store for my next rehab project. I actually own an authenticate banana bag, but didn't have it on me to compare. I don't have much experience with D&B, but the first thing I noticed was that color on the handtag surrounding the heart comes on to the pink. That may just be factory error tho - or even the previous owner's attempt at a repair (there is also a handbag repair store in the area so I considered the possibility that it wasn't the original color) - so I was willing to take the chance. Any help in authenticating this item is appreciated!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Banana Bag (?)
> Comments: The hardware is brass. The strap and trim, as well the handtag, are leather. The leather on the strap and trim is comparable to the authenticate banana bag I own. The zipper is strangely multi colored. The little white tag was hard to take a photo of but it says Made In China.


The bag is authentic but I'm not sure if you'll be able to get rid of that discoloration. I think the PVC absorbs the staining and it's (near) impossible to remove. 

@Catbird9 does rehab. Maybe she's done IT bags.


----------



## Margoux

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but I'm not sure if you'll be able to get rid of that discoloration. I think the PVC absorbs the staining and it's (near) impossible to remove.
> 
> @Catbird9 does rehab. Maybe she's done IT bags.



Thank you so much for reply! For $5.99, I'm very happy to hear that it's real. Fortunately, the stain is not nearly as dark in real life as it appears in pictures (tho it is definitely visible). I do have my work cut out for me! I've rehabbed pvc bags before, but never D&B. Also, I've never tried cleaning light colored pvc or removing (what looks like) foundation from light colored pvc. This will definitely be a challenge for me. I'm sorry if the answer to this is obvious, but is there a rehab thread for D&B? I was looking, but I didn't find one.

Also, you called the purse an IT bag? Is that its name? (I'm sorry for all the questions! Thank you for authenticating my purse!)


----------



## BeenBurned

Margoux said:


> Hello! Just rescued what looks like a squashed banana bag from the thrift store for my next rehab project. I actually own an authenticate banana bag, but didn't have it on me to compare. I don't have much experience with D&B, but the first thing I noticed was that color on the handtag surrounding the heart comes on to the pink. That may just be factory error tho - or even the previous owner's attempt at a repair (there is also a handbag repair store in the area so I considered the possibility that it wasn't the original color) - so I was willing to take the chance. Any help in authenticating this item is appreciated!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Banana Bag (?)
> Comments: The hardware is brass. The strap and trim, as well the handtag, are leather. The leather on the strap and trim is comparable to the authenticate banana bag I own. The zipper is strangely multi colored. The little white tag was hard to take a photo of but it says Made In China.





BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but I'm not sure if you'll be able to get rid of that discoloration. I think the PVC absorbs the staining and it's (near) impossible to remove.
> 
> @Catbird9 does rehab. Maybe she's done IT bags.


BTW, it's not a banana bag. Banana bags have pockets in front and on the sides as shown below. 



Regarding the sealant, it could be the result of someone trying to "fix" it or it could be a factory error. My picture isn't too clear but it doesn't appear to have the problem yours has:


----------



## BeenBurned

Margoux said:


> Also, you called the purse an IT bag? Is that its name? (I'm sorry for all the questions! Thank you for authenticating my purse!)


I'm not sure of the style name. (See my post above; it's not a banana bag.)

The IT collection bags are the PVC coated cotton ones.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but I'm not sure if you'll be able to get rid of that discoloration. I think the PVC absorbs the staining and it's (near) impossible to remove.
> 
> @Catbird9 does rehab. Maybe she's done IT bags.





Margoux said:


> Thank you so much for reply! For $5.99, I'm very happy to hear that it's real. Fortunately, the stain is not nearly as dark in real life as it appears in pictures (tho it is definitely visible). I do have my work cut out for me! I've rehabbed pvc bags before, but never D&B. Also, I've never tried cleaning light colored pvc or removing (what looks like) foundation from light colored pvc. This will definitely be a challenge for me. I'm sorry if the answer to this is obvious, but is there a rehab thread for D&B? I was looking, but I didn't find one.
> 
> Also, you called the purse an IT bag? Is that its name? (I'm sorry for all the questions! Thank you for authenticating my purse!)



I agree it might be a bit of a challenge to clean the coated fabric, but you might try searching the Dooney rehab thread here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dooney-rehab-thread.811268/


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Heyholiday

I am new to this website so please forgive any formatting mistakes that I miss. I just purchased this Dooney and Bourke square carrier from a seller on Etsy, with info as follows:

Name: Belmodo
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/105643...ier-crossbody-shoulder?show_sold_out_detail=1

I am wondering if this purse is real as my return window is very low. I realize that I should have made sure all characteristics were correct first but I didn’t know there were sites like this that existed. I’m skeptical because the stitching around the duck emblem is not like my others (I’ve noticed there was always a backstitch and this emblem does not have it). The rivets day dooney and bourke, solidbrass in the hardware. The slits on the handle is present so the straps can be moved. I have included pictures. Thank you to anyone who responds.


----------



## Catbird9

Heyholiday said:


> I am new to this website so please forgive any formatting mistakes that I miss. I just purchased this Dooney and Bourke square carrier from a seller on Etsy, with info as follows:
> 
> Name: Belmodo
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/105643...ier-crossbody-shoulder?show_sold_out_detail=1
> 
> I am wondering if this purse is real as my return window is very low. I realize that I should have made sure all characteristics were correct first but I didn’t know there were sites like this that existed. I’m skeptical because the stitching around the duck emblem is not like my others (I’ve noticed there was always a backstitch and this emblem does not have it). The rivets day dooney and bourke, solidbrass in the hardware. The slits on the handle is present so the straps can be moved. I have included pictures. Thank you to anyone who responds.



Welcome! Your bag is authentic, and appears to be in beautiful condition. Enjoy!


----------



## Heyholiday

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome! Your bag is authentic, and appears to be in beautiful condition. Enjoy!


Thank you so much !!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Heyholiday said:


> I am new to this website so please forgive any formatting mistakes that I miss. I just purchased this Dooney and Bourke square carrier from a seller on Etsy, with info as follows:
> 
> Name: Belmodo
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/105643...ier-crossbody-shoulder?show_sold_out_detail=1
> 
> I am wondering if this purse is real as my return window is very low. I realize that I should have made sure all characteristics were correct first but I didn’t know there were sites like this that existed. I’m skeptical because the stitching around the duck emblem is not like my others (I’ve noticed there was always a backstitch and this emblem does not have it). The rivets day dooney and bourke, solidbrass in the hardware. The slits on the handle is present so the straps can be moved. I have included pictures. Thank you to anyone who responds.





Catbird9 said:


> Welcome! Your bag is authentic, and appears to be in beautiful condition. Enjoy!


If you plan to buy other items from the seller, you might consider searching her seller ID on the forum. There's been discussion of quite a few listings.
These are just a couple: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-787#post-29669911

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-185#post-29434766


----------



## Heyholiday

BeenBurned said:


> If you plan to buy other items from the seller, you might consider searching her seller ID on the forum. There's been discussion of quite a few listings.
> These are just a couple:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-787#post-29669911
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-185#post-29434766


Thank you, BeenBurned!!! I greatly appreciate this information.


----------



## AMom2Two

I sell on consignment and am not sure this Dooney Wallet is authentic.  I don’t see a red white blue tag which makes me doubtful. Owner says authentic, can I get another opinion


----------



## BeenBurned

AMom2Two said:


> I sell on consignment and am not sure this Dooney Wallet is authentic.  I don’t see a red white blue tag which makes me doubtful. Owner says authentic, can I get another opinion


It's fine.

ETA: Here's the same style, credit card wallet, in another pattern:
https://www.polyvore.com/amazon.com...0&context_type=collection&id=4921499&tab=sets

Wallets rarely have red, white and blue serial tags.

BTW, I commend you for checking authenticity first! Very few consignment stores do it!


----------



## AMom2Two

Thank you very much.  I was wondering  about that tag inside of wallets and couldn’t find any info on google.  I really appreciate your response and extra tidbit. ❤️


----------



## honybr

I'm cheating on Coach.  Lol.

Item: Dooney and Bourke Lucy Pink Hydrangea Print Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 282825867843
Seller: lmr7580
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

This is the tag inside.


----------



## BeenBurned

honybr said:


> I'm cheating on Coach.  Lol.
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Lucy Pink Hydrangea Print Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 282825867843
> Seller: lmr7580
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-Lucy-Pink-Hydrangea-Print-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/282825867843?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> This is the tag inside.


it's fine. Your attached picture is too small but the one in the listing shows what we need to see.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm not an expert,  so forgive me for butting in..... but isn't that a coated cotton handbag with leather trim?  Don't be fooled by a listing that says leather for a handbag that has leather trim only.   It doesn't take away from the look or quality of the bag,  but you should know what you are getting.


----------



## honybr

BeenBurned said:


> it's fine. Your attached picture is too small but the one in the listing shows what we need to see.



Great thanks! I always seem to make the picture too small. Lol.



lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm not an expert,  so forgive me for butting in..... but isn't that a coated cotton handbag with leather trim?  Don't be fooled by a listing that says leather for a handbag that has leather trim only.   It doesn't take away from the look or quality of the bag,  but you should know what you are getting.



Yes it's definitely coated cotton. I didn't even realize that she said leather. Ha! My son plays comp basketball so I'm constantly in dirty gyms so the coated is perfect for that. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## diva7633

Item Name: Drawstring in Ocean
Link:found at Marshall’s

Logo is different than what I’ve seen and I can’t find any drawstring bucket online that looks like this. Concerned about authenticity and if authentic what it’s called. Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

diva7633 said:


> Item Name: Drawstring in Ocean
> Link:found at Marshall’s
> 
> Logo is different than what I’ve seen and I can’t find any drawstring bucket online that looks like this. Concerned about authenticity and if authentic what it’s called. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975802
> View attachment 3975804
> View attachment 3975805
> View attachment 3975806
> View attachment 3975807
> View attachment 3975809
> View attachment 3975810
> View attachment 3975815
> View attachment 3975816
> View attachment 3975817


It's fine. 

Dooney has changed logos and plaques several times through the last 30 years. That one is the donegal crest logo.
*https://tinyurl.com/y8qrnpqg*


----------



## DaffodilDuck

diva7633 said:


> Item Name: Drawstring in Ocean
> Link:found at Marshall’s
> 
> Logo is different than what I’ve seen and I can’t find any drawstring bucket online that looks like this. Concerned about authenticity and if authentic what it’s called. Thanks



Every detail screams pure Dooney; impossible that anyone else manufactured this bag. Nobody does it better! And I LOVE that logo. It's one of my very favorites.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## diva7633

DaffodilDuck said:


> Every detail screams pure Dooney; impossible that anyone else manufactured this bag. Nobody does it better! And I LOVE that logo. It's one of my very favorites.



Thank you!! Is this an older style?


----------



## DaffodilDuck

BeenBurned said:


> Dooney has changed logos and plaques several times through the last 30 years. That one is the donegal crest logo.
> *https://tinyurl.com/y8qrnpqg*





diva7633 said:


> Thank you!! Is this an older style?



You're welcome! Been Burned might know the exact season but no, i doubt this bag is any older than 7 or so years. First of all, it looks like an embossed or coated leather, like Claremont, and I would be surprised if Dooney had Claremont leather before 10 years ago. 

also, many details are also not that old, such as the mesh/non-leather key leash and the particular way the feet are configured and stitched, with the strips. 

I would be surprised if this bag debuted more than 5 to 7 years ago.

See a current example of Claremont: https://www.ilovedooney.com/claremo...MIoKyhluC32QIVmYqzCh0_jARtEAQYASABEgJ6y_D_BwE


----------



## RHondaf59

Can you tell me if this is authentic or fake


----------



## BeenBurned

RHondaf59 said:


> View attachment 3977355
> View attachment 3977356
> View attachment 3977357
> View attachment 3977358
> View attachment 3977359
> View attachment 3977353
> View attachment 3977352
> View attachment 3977352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if this is authentic or fake


It's fine.


----------



## VictoriaEmily90

Hi! Thank you in advance to whoever may read this! Is there anyone who would be able to tell me if this is an authentic bag? I found it at a Thrift store. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

VictoriaEmily90 said:


> Hi! Thank you in advance to whoever may read this! Is there anyone who would be able to tell me if this is an authentic bag? I found it at a Thrift store. Thank you so much!!!!


Sorry. It's fake.


----------



## RHondaf59

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


IS there any more you can tell me about this one, if it is older or newer,  I got from an estate sale in a box of purses  Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

RHondaf59 said:


> IS there any more you can tell me about this one, if it is older or newer,  I got from an estate sale in a box of purses  Thanks in advance


I'd guess the age to be about 8-10 years and the style is called (medium?) sac.


----------



## RHondaf59

BeenBurned said:


> I'd guess the age to be about 8-10 years and the style is called (medium?) sac.


Thank you for the information


----------



## BigTexy

Howdy! I would like some help authenticating this drawstring bag. Thank you for your time!
Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke AWL TETON Drawstring Bucket Bag~Black & Brown Leather
Listing number: 332568875214
Seller: lovepeacehappinesss
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: There isn't a good close-up of the duck logo so I was going to ask for a better picture, but it seems I can't send them a direct message...I get a message that says "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing." Warning sign??


----------



## BeenBurned

BigTexy said:


> Howdy! I would like some help authenticating this drawstring bag. Thank you for your time!
> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke AWL TETON Drawstring Bucket Bag~Black & Brown Leather
> Listing number: 332568875214
> Seller: lovepeacehappinesss
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-AWL-TETON-Drawstring-Bucket-Bag-Black-Brown-Leather/332568875214?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: There isn't a good close-up of the duck logo so I was going to ask for a better picture, but it seems I can't send them a direct message...I get a message that says "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing." Warning sign??


The bag is authentic. 

From what I've been able to figure out, one of the reasons you get that message when trying to ask a question is that it happens if the seller has you on their BBL. 
 (I'd tested that some time ago and posted about it here.) 

Here's another post where the message was posted and my suggestion is to hit the back button: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-chat-thead-woohoo.513016/page-209#post-19848039

Bottom line is that whether the seller has you blocked or not, if you can't ask a question, iMO, it's a seller you don't want to deal with. lovepeacehappinesss probably isn't the only seller with a Dooney Teton drawstring bag.


----------



## BigTexy

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> From what I've been able to figure out, one of the reasons you get that message when trying to ask a question is that it happens if the seller has you on their BBL.
> (I'd tested that some time ago and posted about it here.)
> 
> Here's another post where the message was posted and my suggestion is to hit the back button:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ebay-chat-thead-woohoo.513016/page-209#post-19848039
> 
> Bottom line is that whether the seller has you blocked or not, if you can't ask a question, iMO, it's a seller you don't want to deal with. lovepeacehappinesss probably isn't the only seller with a Dooney Teton drawstring bag.



Thank you for the quick response! I have only purchased one thing on Ebay so that might be part of the problem. You're probably right and it isn't worth dealing with that seller...too bad! Happy Friday!


----------



## BigTexy

Hi,
I have a few more bags I would like your help in authenticating. Seems like these drawstring bags have really grabbed my attention! Really appreciate all the expert help  Thanks for your time!

Item: Vintage 90s D&B PURSE / 1990s Authentic Dooney and Bourke AWL 2-Tone Leather Teton Bucket Bag
Seller: LuckyDryGoods
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/504665157/vintage-90s-db-purse-1990s-authentic
Comments: 
-----------------------------------------------------
Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke late 80s - early 90s All Weather Leather drawstring bucket handbag
Seller: PoshRockVintage
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/572347956/on-sale-vintage-dooney-bourke-late-80s
Comments: Should I be worried she conditioned it? Guess there's no telling what anyone has done to a vintage bag 
-----------------------------------------------------
Item: Authentic Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Drawstring Shoulder Bag Bucket Bag
Seller: VANYTIQUE
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/570375081/authentic-vintage-dooney-bourke
Comments: The duck logo looks like maybe it's an older style?
----------------------------------------------------
Item: VTG DOONEY & BOURKE Classic Hobo Bucket Black Handbag Purse
Listing number: 352201652874
Seller: dedrke55
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352201652874?ul_noapp=true
Comments: I asked for additional pics of the area where the D ring attaches to the bag and they looked good.
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## BeenBurned

BigTexy said:


> Hi,
> I have a few more bags I would like your help in authenticating. Seems like these drawstring bags have really grabbed my attention! Really appreciate all the expert help  Thanks for your time!
> 
> Item: Vintage 90s D&B PURSE / 1990s Authentic Dooney and Bourke AWL 2-Tone Leather Teton Bucket Bag
> Seller: LuckyDryGoods
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/504665157/vintage-90s-db-purse-1990s-authentic
> Comments:
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke late 80s - early 90s All Weather Leather drawstring bucket handbag
> Seller: PoshRockVintage
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/572347956/on-sale-vintage-dooney-bourke-late-80s
> Comments: Should I be worried she conditioned it? Guess there's no telling what anyone has done to a vintage bag
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Item: Authentic Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Drawstring Shoulder Bag Bucket Bag
> Seller: VANYTIQUE
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/570375081/authentic-vintage-dooney-bourke
> Comments: The duck logo looks like maybe it's an older style?
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Item: VTG DOONEY & BOURKE Classic Hobo Bucket Black Handbag Purse
> Listing number: 352201652874
> Seller: dedrke55
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352201652874?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: I asked for additional pics of the area where the D ring attaches to the bag and they looked good.
> -----------------------------------------------------


#1, 2, and 4 are okay and #3 (from VANYTIQUE) is probably good too but I'd like to see the location of and the RWB tag to verify.


----------



## Catbird9

BigTexy said:


> Hi,
> I have a few more bags I would like your help in authenticating. Seems like these drawstring bags have really grabbed my attention! Really appreciate all the expert help  Thanks for your time!
> 
> Item: Vintage 90s D&B PURSE / 1990s Authentic Dooney and Bourke AWL 2-Tone Leather Teton Bucket Bag
> Seller: LuckyDryGoods
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/504665157/vintage-90s-db-purse-1990s-authentic
> Comments:
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke late 80s - early 90s All Weather Leather drawstring bucket handbag
> Seller: PoshRockVintage
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/572347956/on-sale-vintage-dooney-bourke-late-80s
> Comments: Should I be worried she conditioned it? Guess there's no telling what anyone has done to a vintage bag
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Item: Authentic Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Drawstring Shoulder Bag Bucket Bag
> Seller: VANYTIQUE
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/570375081/authentic-vintage-dooney-bourke
> Comments: The duck logo looks like maybe it's an older style?
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Item: VTG DOONEY & BOURKE Classic Hobo Bucket Black Handbag Purse
> Listing number: 352201652874
> Seller: dedrke55
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352201652874?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: I asked for additional pics of the area where the D ring attaches to the bag and they looked good.
> -----------------------------------------------------





BeenBurned said:


> #1, 2, and 4 are okay and #3 (from VANYTIQUE) is probably good too but I'd like to see the location of and the RWB tag to verify.



I agree.

#2 - using conditioner isn't a problem necessarily. I have used it on my vintage Dooneys, especially the British Tan leather trim. I use a much lighter application on the All Weather Leather parts, just a "once-over lightly" occasionally. You might ask the seller what conditioner she used.

#3 - may not have a RWB tag inside. You are correct, that is the older style duck logo on the front.

#4 - good that you are aware of a potential problem area on Teton Drawstrings: the strap attachments!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BigTexy

BeenBurned said:


> #1, 2, and 4 are okay and #3 (from VANYTIQUE) is probably good too but I'd like to see the location of and the RWB tag to verify.





Catbird9 said:


> I agree.
> 
> #2 - using conditioner isn't a problem necessarily. I have used it on my vintage Dooneys, especially the British Tan leather trim. I use a much lighter application on the All Weather Leather parts, just a "once-over lightly" occasionally. You might ask the seller what conditioner she used.
> 
> #3 - may not have a RWB tag inside. You are correct, that is the older style duck logo on the front.
> 
> #4 - good that you are aware of a potential problem area on Teton Drawstrings: the strap attachments!


Thank you for the quick response time! I have asked for a pic of the tag for bag #3 and also more description regarding the trim near the strap attachment. It looked like the stitching might be coming undone from the trim around the top and I'm not sure that is easy to fix. But that white sure was pretty...


----------



## BigTexy

BeenBurned said:


> #1, 2, and 4 are okay and #3 (from VANYTIQUE) is probably good too but I'd like to see the location of and the RWB tag to verify.


The seller (VANYTIQUE) sent more images of the inside of the white bag. I asked about the tag and loose stitches and she said the tag had been removed and that the loose stitches were actually from the removed tag. I've attached some pics of the location of the tag to see what y'all think regarding authenticity. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Catbird9

BigTexy said:


> The seller (VANYTIQUE) sent more images of the inside of the white bag. I asked about the tag and loose stitches and she said the tag had been removed and that the loose stitches were actually from the removed tag. I've attached some pics of the location of the tag to see what y'all think regarding authenticity. Thanks for your help!


It's fine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BigTexy said:


> The seller (VANYTIQUE) sent more images of the inside of the white bag. I asked about the tag and loose stitches and she said the tag had been removed and that the loose stitches were actually from the removed tag. I've attached some pics of the location of the tag to see what y'all think regarding authenticity. Thanks for your help!


I just wanted to add that I noticed the interior looked dirty in both the earlier pictures and the later one.   Just so you are aware when you make your decision.


----------



## BigTexy

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just wanted to add that I noticed the interior looked dirty in both the earlier pictures and the later one.   Just so you are aware when you make your decision.


Thanks for pointing that out. I thought it looked a bit dirty too but I'm not used to looking for vintage Dooney, so I'm not sure what is 'normal' for an old bag like this one. After looking at size comparisons of these drawstring bags, I think this one (the largest one, I think) is a bit too big for me. I think the medium one is better for my daily use 
I really appreciate all the help and advice, y'all rock!


----------



## QueenGemini

Can you authenticate my Dooney&Bourke there is no tag or anything ??? QUOTE="Swanky, post: 2390670, member: 1355"]Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form[/QUOTE]


----------



## QueenGemini

Swanky said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


,


----------



## QueenGemini

There is no tag or number, can you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke large handbag?


----------



## QueenGemini

View attachment 4001360
View attachment 4001363
View attachment 4001366
View attachment 4001380


----------



## Catbird9

QueenGemini said:


> View attachment 4001392
> View attachment 4001394
> View attachment 4001385
> View attachment 4001386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no tag or number, can you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke large handbag?


I'm sorry, it's fake.


----------



## QueenGemini

Catbird9 said:


> I'm sorry, it's fake.


What made you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Catbird9

QueenGemini said:


> What made you come to that conclusion?



The first thing I noticed is the rivets on the handle attachments. They're flat, as opposed to rounded (see photo below).

The metal feet on the bottom of the bag are also not the right type. The shape of the duck on the oval duck emblem is incorrect (the genuine duck's body shape is more slender).

The pebbled leather (which is probably not real leather) has a two-tone appearance. Genuine All-Weather Leather is more uniform in color.

The style is not a style ever made by Dooney & Bourke. Significant construction details don't match known styles, such as the interior pockets and the way the bottom is made.

An excellent resource for comparing genuine vintage Dooney & Bourke styles and details is found at
http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm
(photo credit to horsekeeping.com)


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> The first thing I noticed is the rivets on the handle attachments. They're flat, as opposed to rounded (see photo below).
> 
> The metal feet on the bottom of the bag are also not the right type. The shape of the duck on the oval duck emblem is incorrect (the genuine duck's body shape is more slender).
> 
> The pebbled leather (which is probably not real leather) has a two-tone appearance. Genuine All-Weather Leather is more uniform in color.
> 
> The style is not a style ever made by Dooney & Bourke. Significant construction details don't match known styles, such as the interior pockets and the way the bottom is made.
> 
> An excellent resource for comparing genuine vintage Dooney & Bourke styles and details is found at
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/Dooney-Bourke.htm
> (photo credit to horsekeeping.com)


I was wondering about the inside pocket. Every vintage Dooney I have had has a thin vinyl-like pocket, not one made of the same material as the exterior. Did Dooney make pockets like that?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello! I have a question on color code for my pink Parasole Pod Backpack I listed for sale. Any idea what “CR” stands for?


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I was wondering about the inside pocket. Every vintage Dooney I have had has a thin vinyl-like pocket, not one made of the same material as the exterior. Did Dooney make pockets like that?


I'm sorry, somehow I missed your question!

Some very early Dooney's had a smooth leather pocket inside, but I've never seen one with a pebbled All-Weather Leather inside pocket.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello! I have a question on color code for my pink Parasole Pod Backpack I listed for sale. Any idea what “CR” stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006574
> View attachment 4006575


Could be coral but that's a guess.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello! I have a question on color code for my pink Parasole Pod Backpack I listed for sale. Any idea what “CR” stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006574
> View attachment 4006575



The guess is that CR stands for “coral” for the peachy pink color. What do you think?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Could be coral but that's a guess.



Our posts may have just crossed! Thank you, that was my guess too!


----------



## BigTexy

Hello,
I would appreciate your help in authenticating the following bag. Recently I have seen a few of these pop-up online, but I am unfamiliar with the style (Norwalk?). Thank you for your help!

Item: Dooney And Bourke Small Handbag
Listing number: 263282471135
Seller: lozan-loga
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: Should this style have a tag inside the bag? If so, I will ask for a pic of it. I noticed there is a small nick or white spot on the leather near the handle, so depending on what type of leather this is, maybe I can polish it?


----------



## danahere2

Swanky said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


Can anyone tell me if this Dooney & Bourke is real, what type and collection it's from??  Please!!!  Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I'm sorry, somehow I missed your question!
> 
> Some very early Dooney's had a smooth leather pocket inside, but I've never seen one with a pebbled All-Weather Leather inside pocket.


Thank you! I've been avoiding any I see with an all weather leather pocket. Usually those fakes are too shiny.


----------



## Catbird9

danahere2 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this Dooney & Bourke is real, what type and collection it's from??  Please!!!  Thank you!!


It's authentic but I don't know the type or collection. Maybe @BeenBurned will know.


----------



## Catbird9

BigTexy said:


> Hello,
> I would appreciate your help in authenticating the following bag. Recently I have seen a few of these pop-up online, but I am unfamiliar with the style (Norwalk?). Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item: Dooney And Bourke Small Handbag
> Listing number: 263282471135
> Seller: lozan-loga
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-Bourke-Small-Handbag/263282471135?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Should this style have a tag inside the bag? If so, I will ask for a pic of it. I noticed there is a small nick or white spot on the leather near the handle, so depending on what type of leather this is, maybe I can polish it?


It should have a tag inside. 

There was a line called the Glove Collection in the late 1990s but I'm not familiar enough with it to authenticate. I don't see any obvious issues with this one, but please wait for @BeenBurned to have a look.

The white spot may just be sitting on the surface and can be brushed or wiped off. If not, it can be painted over by daubing with a little black acrylic puff paint mixed with conditioner. I would not recommend shoe polish.


----------



## BigTexy

BigTexy said:


> Hello,
> I would appreciate your help in authenticating the following bag. Recently I have seen a few of these pop-up online, but I am unfamiliar with the style (Norwalk?). Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item: Dooney And Bourke Small Handbag
> Listing number: 263282471135
> Seller: lozan-loga
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-And-Bourke-Small-Handbag/263282471135?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Should this style have a tag inside the bag? If so, I will ask for a pic of it. I noticed there is a small nick or white spot on the leather near the handle, so depending on what type of leather this is, maybe I can polish it?


I went ahead and bought this while Ebay had their 15% off promo since it seemed to be ok. The seller sent me pics of the tag after I purchased it and said he would hold the transaction until I could evaluate them. What do y'all think?


----------



## Catbird9

BigTexy said:


> I went ahead and bought this while Ebay had their 15% off promo since it seemed to be ok. The seller sent me pics of the tag after I purchased it and said he would hold the transaction until I could evaluate them. What do y'all think?


 Looks good! Genuine soft satchel from the glove leather collection, mid- to late-90s.


----------



## BigTexy

Catbird9 said:


> Looks good! Genuine soft satchel from the glove leather collection, mid- to late-90s.


Thank you!


----------



## faithbw

I got this from TJ MAXX but I still want to be sure it's not fake since I couldn't find this a purse like it online. It's call Mary. When. I search for that name I see purses that are similar but they have pebbled leather and the Dooney and Bourke name plate are metal. TYIA!


----------



## Catbird9

faithbw said:


> I got this from TJ MAXX but I still want to be sure it's not fake since I couldn't find this a purse like it online. It's call Mary. When. I search for that name I see purses that are similar but they have pebbled leather and the Dooney and Bourke name plate are metal. TYIA!
> 
> View attachment 4014052
> View attachment 4014054
> View attachment 4014055
> View attachment 4014056
> View attachment 4014057
> View attachment 4014058


It looks authentic to me. Other opinions welcome! 

I don't know why it has the leather duck emblem instead of the metal one. I've only seen the leather one on the Florentine line.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

EXEX on the tag may mean it was an exclusive made for a large customer like Macy's or Dillards, etc. or it might have been a Dooney sample bag.   The Mary style was available on QVC many years ago.  Dooney has recently brought  it back.  It's not uncommon for Dooney to change up the logo or the leather on a style.  The leather patch used to be exclusively for Florentine handbags.   But in the last year people have found the leather patch on the Florentine style satchel made by Dooney but done in  other leathers.   The bags were bought directly from Dooney or I Love Dooney (the Dooney outlet) or one of the Dooney outlet stores,  so there was not question as to the authenticity of those.


----------



## faithbw

Catbird9 said:


> It looks authentic to me. Other opinions welcome!
> 
> I don't know why it has the leather duck emblem instead of the metal one. I've only seen the leather one on the Florentine line.





lavenderjunkie said:


> EXEX on the tag may mean it was an exclusive made for a large customer like Macy's or Dillards, etc. or it might have been a Dooney sample bag.   The Mary style was available on QVC many years ago.  Dooney has recently brought  it back.  It's not uncommon for Dooney to change up the logo or the leather on a style.  The leather patch used to be exclusively for Florentine handbags.   But in the last year people have found the leather patch on the Florentine style satchel made by Dooney but done in  other leathers.   The bags were bought directly from Dooney or I Love Dooney (the Dooney outlet) or one of the Dooney outlet stores,  so there was not question as to the authenticity of those.



Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lolagal

i hope I post this correctly. Someone said my inquiry is submitted as a Reply.
I'm asking about a possible Dooney & Bourke. It was going to be thrown out. If it is an authentic Dooney it will need a lot of love. I hope someone will be so kind as to make a judgement on this bag's authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## Catbird9

lolagal said:


> i hope I post this correctly. Someone said my inquiry is submitted as a Reply.
> I'm asking about a possible Dooney & Bourke. It was going to be thrown out. If it is an authentic Dooney it will need a lot of love. I hope someone will be so kind as to make a judgement on this bag's authenticity. Thank you.


It's an authentic Carrier Shoulder Bag.


----------



## lolagal

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Carrier Shoulder Bag.


Thank you very much.


----------



## litteacher64

Can anyone please authenticate this Florentine Satchel? I think it's real but the fraying on the handle looks plastic and makes me nervous! This is my first time buying a nice purse for myself, so I hope I did well.


----------



## Catbird9

litteacher64 said:


> View attachment 4018180
> View attachment 4018181
> View attachment 4018182
> View attachment 4018183
> View attachment 4018184
> View attachment 4018185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this Florentine Satchel? I think it's real but the fraying on the handle looks plastic and makes me nervous! This is my first time buying a nice purse for myself, so I hope I did well.



It seems authentic to me; other opinions welcome. 

There is a reinforcement material fused to the back of the leather of the handle. Normally it's covered by edge paint, but the edge paint has worn off and you are seeing the frayed backing material.

I think you did well, it's a beautiful bag! Welcome to the Purse Forum.


----------



## litteacher64

Catbird9 said:


> It seems authentic to me; other opinions welcome.
> 
> There is a reinforcement material fused to the back of the leather of the handle. Normally it's covered by edge paint, but the edge paint has worn off and you are seeing the frayed backing material.
> 
> I think you did well, it's a beautiful bag! Welcome to the Purse Forum.


Thanks for the help. I really wanted this purse to be authentic because I think it's beautiful. I've never been a real "Purse" person. I thought it was crazy to spend over $50 on a purse. I mean I've always liked cute purses, but fancy brands didn't matter to me. I'm still pretty cheap and have been trying my hand at buying used.   This first used Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel is just glorious! I get it now. Ever since I got the purse I can't wait to see it, touch it, use it!  I'm glad I took a chance on spending a little money to see what the big deal is-I so get it now! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## faithbw

Item: vintage dooney and bourke ESSEX Medium Crossbody with cosmetic pouch
Listing number: 273142484913
Seller: anne-marie2017
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-do...m=273142484913&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
Comments: I tried comparing this item to an authentic one on horsekeeping.com. She doesn't show the Dooney & Bourke tag on the inside of the purse and fob seems off to me. Is this purse authentic.


----------



## Catbird9

faithbw said:


> Item: vintage dooney and bourke ESSEX Medium Crossbody with cosmetic pouch
> Listing number: 273142484913
> Seller: anne-marie2017
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-ESSEX-Medium-Crossbody-with-cosmetic-pouch/273142484913?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=43628&meid=404d3f834732400aaed97b0287108ba2&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=273142637689&itm=273142484913&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> Comments: I tried comparing this item to an authentic one on horsekeeping.com. She doesn't show the Dooney & Bourke tag on the inside of the purse and fob seems off to me. Is this purse authentic.


The purse, the fob and the cosmetic bag are all authentic.


----------



## faithbw

Catbird9 said:


> The purse, the fob and the cosmetic bag are all authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Jogee

Can you please help me with this purse, pouch and fob? They are at a thrift store. I haven't seen the icon on the purse's dongle, or on the fob before; I've only ever seen the duck.  There are no tags inside, just the leather "Dooney&Bourke" badge. The Zip pouch doesn't have any markings on the outside or zipper pull (zipper pull is YKK) and only a "Made in China" label on the inside. The pouches lining is black and white woven canvas. Pictures of the pouch and fob to follow.


----------



## Jogee

Pouch and fob.


----------



## JCthrifts

Hi all! Please help me authenticate the following bags. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Style: I believe this is called Sling bag


----------



## JCthrifts

The second bag - not sure of the style name


----------



## Catbird9

JCthrifts said:


> Hi all! Please help me authenticate the following bags. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Style: I believe this is called Sling bag
> 
> View attachment 4049461





JCthrifts said:


> The second bag - not sure of the style name
> 
> View attachment 4049468



Both are authentic, but I don't have the style names in my files.


----------



## JCthrifts

Catbird9 said:


> Both are authentic, but I don't have the style names in my files.


Hi! Thank you for your help! And sorry, one more question - I found an identical bag to bag #1 (https://poshmark.com/listing/Gorgeous-Dooney-canvas-and-leather-sling-back-5a8ddcdccaab44bcdb4beb9e), I noticed that both our logo on the leather flap is slight different from each other. Is her bag authentic as well?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

JCthrifts said:


> Hi! Thank you for your help! And sorry, one more question - I found an identical bag to bag #1 (https://poshmark.com/listing/Gorgeous-Dooney-canvas-and-leather-sling-back-5a8ddcdccaab44bcdb4beb9e), I noticed that both our logo on the leather flap is slight different from each other. Is her bag authentic as well?


That one looks authentic too. I'm not sure why the logo stamps are slightly different.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jogee said:


> Can you please help me with this purse, pouch and fob? They are at a thrift store. I haven't seen the icon on the purse's dongle, or on the fob before; I've only ever seen the duck.  There are no tags inside, just the leather "Dooney&Bourke" badge. The Zip pouch doesn't have any markings on the outside or zipper pull (zipper pull is YKK) and only a "Made in China" label on the inside. The pouches lining is black and white woven canvas. Pictures of the pouch and fob to follow.


The bag is fake. I'd like to see a better picture of the pouch and the interior. The keychain is good.


JCthrifts said:


> The second bag - not sure of the style name
> 
> View attachment 4049468





Catbird9 said:


> Both are authentic, but I don't have the style names in my files.


I believe the second one is called a stretch slouch.


----------



## PinkClouds

Hi! I recently picked up this bag in a thrift shop and I was wondering if anyone could please tell me if it’s genuine? I can’t find a bag style name so it’s very hard to research.  I don’t see “Dooney & Bourke” on the brass anywhere, which concerns me.

Item Name: N/A
Link (if available): N/A
Photos:


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkClouds said:


> Hi! I recently picked up this bag in a thrift shop and I was wondering if anyone could please tell me if it’s genuine? I can’t find a bag style name so it’s very hard to research.  I don’t see “Dooney & Bourke” on the brass anywhere, which concerns me.
> 
> Item Name: N/A
> Link (if available): N/A
> Photos:


It's an authentic bucket bag. I believe that one was made for QVC.


----------



## PinkClouds

Thank you so much! Good to know.


----------



## amoniker

I have this purse from a group of purses that I bought from a local auction.  Inside there is a small attached cell phone holder (for an older smaller cell) and a leather placard that says Dooney & Bourke and Made in Italy,  Would you be so kind to let me know if this is authentic or not?  Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

amoniker said:


> View attachment 4058691
> View attachment 4058692
> View attachment 4058693
> View attachment 4058694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this purse from a group of purses that I bought from a local auction.  Inside there is a small attached cell phone holder (for an older smaller cell) and a leather placard that says Dooney & Bourke and Made in Italy,  Would you be so kind to let me know if this is authentic or not?  Thank you.


It's authentic  but I don't know the style name.


----------



## Dooney&ME

Bought these two tassel Minis (Made in Italy) on Ebay a couple of month ago.  I believe they are Authentic (especially the dark brown).  Anyone can ID what collection are they from? Are they Amazon, Caiman or ? (can't remember the third one). Thanks a bunch!!! Will Upload Brown First, then Eggshell.


----------



## Dooney&ME

Bought these two tassel Minis (Made in Italy) on Ebay a couple of month ago.  I believe they are Authentic (especially the dark brown).  Anyone can ID what collection are they from? Are they Amazon, Caiman or ? (can't remember the third one). Thanks a bunch!!! Will Upload Brown First, then Eggshell. Here is the Eggshell:


----------



## Catbird9

.


----------



## Catbird9

Dooney&ME said:


> Bought these two tassel Minis (Made in Italy) on Ebay a couple of month ago.  I believe they are Authentic (especially the dark brown).  Anyone can ID what collection are they from? Are they Amazon, Caiman or ? (can't remember the third one). Thanks a bunch!!! Will Upload Brown First, then Eggshell.





Dooney&ME said:


> Bought these two tassel Minis (Made in Italy) on Ebay a couple of month ago.  I believe they are Authentic (especially the dark brown).  Anyone can ID what collection are they from? Are they Amazon, Caiman or ? (can't remember the third one). Thanks a bunch!!! Will Upload Brown First, then Eggshell. Here is the Eggshell:



Please wait for @BeenBurned to confirm authenticity. There are slight differences in the serial number spacing and fonts on the sewn-in tags, and the zipper pulls are different. 

The alligator patterned bags were from the Bayou collection.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dooney&ME said:


> Bought these two tassel Minis (Made in Italy) on Ebay a couple of month ago.  I believe they are Authentic (especially the dark brown).  Anyone can ID what collection are they from? Are they Amazon, Caiman or ? (can't remember the third one). Thanks a bunch!!! Will Upload Brown First, then Eggshell.





Dooney&ME said:


> Bought these two tassel Minis (Made in Italy) on Ebay a couple of month ago.  I believe they are Authentic (especially the dark brown).  Anyone can ID what collection are they from? Are they Amazon, Caiman or ? (can't remember the third one). Thanks a bunch!!! Will Upload Brown First, then Eggshell. Here is the Eggshell:





Catbird9 said:


> Please wait for @BeenBurned to confirm authenticity. There are slight differences in the serial number spacing and fonts on the sewn-in tags, and the zipper pulls are different.
> 
> The alligator patterned bags were from the Bayou collection.



They're both authentic. 

I have difficulty knowing the difference between Nile and Bayou. Both are croc-embossed but I believe that Bayou "squares" are smaller. 

The following are a couple of my examples. 

In my notes, I have this as Nile: 



I show this as Bayou:


----------



## carricca

Hi can you please authenticate this listing?  I love this style and I’m interested in buying it.  Thanks!  

Item: Dooney & Bourke Navy/Tan Pebble Leather Satchel
Listing number:  292563498794
Seller: merrilygoround
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292563498794


----------



## Catbird9

carricca said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this listing?  I love this style and I’m interested in buying it.  Thanks!
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Navy/Tan Pebble Leather Satchel
> Listing number:  292563498794
> Seller: merrilygoround
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292563498794


It's an authentic Essex Medium Carrier.


----------



## stephanielynn1992

Good Afternoon,

I have no idea if I am doing this correctly, but here goes nothin'. Below is an item I was listing for sale on Poshmark. I had no idea that it might actually not be authentic. Would someone be able to help me?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Satchel-5ac11fd43afbbdd922c718a8

Thank you,

Stephanie


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

stephanielynn1992 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I have no idea if I am doing this correctly, but here goes nothin'. Below is an item I was listing for sale on Poshmark. I had no idea that it might actually not be authentic. Would someone be able to help me?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Satchel-5ac11fd43afbbdd922c718a8
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Stephanie


It's authentic. It's rare for the original gold pen to be there. Nice!


----------



## whateve

nm


----------



## stephanielynn1992

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. It's rare for the original gold pen to be there. Nice!


I am sorry. That is the wrong bag. What about this one?


----------



## stephanielynn1992

More pictures


----------



## Catbird9

stephanielynn1992 said:


> I am sorry. That is the wrong bag. What about this one?





stephanielynn1992 said:


> More pictures



Unfortunately, that one is fake. You should try to return it for a refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

stephanielynn1992 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I have no idea if I am doing this correctly, but here goes nothin'. Below is an item I was listing for sale on Poshmark. I had no idea that it might actually not be authentic. Would someone be able to help me?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Satchel-5ac11fd43afbbdd922c718a8
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Stephanie





stephanielynn1992 said:


> I am sorry. That is the wrong bag. What about this one?





stephanielynn1992 said:


> More pictures





Catbird9 said:


> Unfortunately, that one is fake. You should try to return it for a refund.


In the future, if you want to have your own items authenticated, post just the pictures. TPF rules disallow linking to your own listings as it's considered to be promotion. 

Some of the authenticators in some brands here don't authenticate for sellers (although Coach and Dooney do) so avoid mentioning that you're a seller.


----------



## Punkinsma2




----------



## Gaby Torres

Hello,
Found a Dooney & Bourke today at my local Goodwill store. I honestly don’t know anything about it Dooney & Bourke but thought it was cute.   Any information about it is appreciated.  I’m including pics if any other pics are needed to authenticate please let me know. 

Also any info on how to clean it, please 

Thank you for your time and expertise


----------



## BeenBurned

Punkinsma2 said:


> View attachment 4077496





Gaby Torres said:


> Hello,
> Found a Dooney & Bourke today at my local Goodwill store. I honestly don’t know anything about it Dooney & Bourke but thought it was cute.   Any information about it is appreciated.  I’m including pics if any other pics are needed to authenticate please let me know.
> 
> Also any info on how to clean it, please
> 
> Thank you for your time and expertise



I apologize as my notifications aren't telling me that there were questions posted. Sorry for the delay. 

Both above (@Punkinsma2 and @Gaby Torres - are authentic. 

I'm not a rehabber so I can't advise on cleaning the signature fabric (though I have put a bag in the washing machine without incident). @Catbird9 may have further advice.


----------



## Catbird9

Gaby Torres said:


> Hello,
> Found a Dooney & Bourke today at my local Goodwill store. I honestly don’t know anything about it Dooney & Bourke but thought it was cute.   Any information about it is appreciated.  I’m including pics if any other pics are needed to authenticate please let me know.
> 
> Also any info on how to clean it, please
> 
> Thank you for your time and expertise





BeenBurned said:


> I apologize as my notifications aren't telling me that there were questions posted. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Both above (@Punkinsma2 and @Gaby Torres - are authentic.
> 
> I'm not a rehabber so I can't advise on cleaning the signature fabric (though I have put a bag in the washing machine without incident). @Catbird9 may have further advice.



I've never dunked (washed) one of these, so I don't know how it would come out. It looks pretty clean to me.

You can spot-clean the fabric with a mild spray fabric cleaner (make sure it doesn't contain bleach) diluted with water. Sponge on, blot well with a dry cloth, air dry.

For the leather handle, I'd do a light application of Leather CPR using a microfiber cloth. Be careful not to get it on the fabric. 

Finally, you can polish the hardware with a clean soft cloth.


----------



## Gaby Torres

BeenBurned said:


> I apologize as my notifications aren't telling me that there were questions posted. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Both above (@Punkinsma2 and @Gaby Torres - are authentic.
> 
> I'm not a rehabber so I can't advise on cleaning the signature fabric (though I have put a bag in the washing machine without incident). @Catbird9 may have further advice.


thank you @BeenBurned for the reply.  I knew someone would eventually respond


----------



## traceyghazal

Hello I have this Dooney that I believe is part of the outback collection.  I also think the color is ivy.  Any help on authenticity, color, year and style would be appreciated.


----------



## Catbird9

traceyghazal said:


> Hello I have this Dooney that I believe is part of the outback collection.  I also think the color is ivy.  Any help on authenticity, color, year and style would be appreciated.


It's authentic.

It's part of the Outback collection but I don't know what it was called. I agree with you on the color, it probably is Ivy.

Here are two 1994 ads showing three Outback styles. Very nice bag!


----------



## traceyghazal

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> It's part of the Outback collection but I don't know what it was called. I agree with you on the color, it probably is Ivy.
> 
> Here are two 1994 ads showing three Outback styles. Very nice bag!


@Catbird9 thanks so much for the confirmation! It is a beauty and in great shape! Not bad for a shop goodwill find!


----------



## BeenBurned

traceyghazal said:


> Hello I have this Dooney that I believe is part of the outback collection.  I also think the color is ivy.  Any help on authenticity, color, year and style would be appreciated.





Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> It's part of the Outback collection but I don't know what it was called. I agree with you on the color, it probably is Ivy.
> 
> Here are two 1994 ads showing three Outback styles. Very nice bag!


The color might be forest. Both forest and ivy are dark green and pretty close in color. There's another green, fir, but that's a lighter shade, definitely not the color you have.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi, I bought this bag on ebay a while back.  I had been rehabbing the handles but the inside is dirty and smells.  I would like to have a wonderful Authenticator let me know if this bag is authentic and anything else you can tell me about the style and the provenance

Item:  Dooney and Bourke shoulder bag, blackl
Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi, I bought this bag on ebay a while back.  I had been rehabbing the handles but the inside is dirty and smells.  I would like to have a wonderful Authenticator let me know if this bag is authentic and anything else you can tell me about the style and the provenance
> 
> Item:  Dooney and Bourke shoulder bag, blackl
> Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Thick-Black-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-Damaged-Interior-Strap/153016325895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


It's authentic but the lining is in rough shape.


----------



## LaPaloma55

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but the lining is in rough shape.


Thank you, BeenBurned!  Do you happen to know the style?


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> Thank you, BeenBurned!  Do you happen to know the style?


I'm not sure of the exact "official" name. I had one that I'd listed as "Outback shoulder crossbody bag" but I can't recall whether I used those terms as key words or if I found the name somewhere. 

Your bag appears to be the same one as mine if it measures approx. 10" wide x 8" high x 5" deep.


----------



## Catbird9

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi, I bought this bag on ebay a while back.  I had been rehabbing the handles but the inside is dirty and smells.  I would like to have a wonderful Authenticator let me know if this bag is authentic and anything else you can tell me about the style and the provenance
> 
> Item:  Dooney and Bourke shoulder bag, blackl
> Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Thick-Black-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-Damaged-Interior-Strap/153016325895?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but the lining is in rough shape.



Just a guess that it's called a Pocket Sac based on this listing for a similar bag (smaller, crossbody version) that shows the tag. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 371110

Hi! I've only discovered this section of the forum, I wish I had found this much much earlier...
I have this second hand wallet, is there anything special I should look for to authenticate? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

371110 said:


> Hi! I've only discovered this section of the forum, I wish I had found this much much earlier...
> I have this second hand wallet, is there anything special I should look for to authenticate? Thanks
> View attachment 4111188
> View attachment 4111189
> View attachment 4111190
> View attachment 4111191


It’s authentic.


----------



## 371110

BeenBurned said:


> It’s authentic.


Thank you


----------



## LaPaloma55

Catbird9 said:


> Just a guess that it's called a Pocket Sac based on this listing for a similar bag (smaller, crossbody version) that shows the tag.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-amp-Bourke-Black-Leather-Pocket-Sac-Crossbody-Handbag-840-/392008942772?epid=1500067009&hash=item5b458dc4b4:g:nUkAAOSwUUdaoF8I&nma=true&si=aYsmxhcklT4AzgJLZXOi%2F82ECOE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you so much!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Hello
This is at a local goodwill but I’m not sure if it’s authentic
Please advice it’s a large tote
Only concern is the zipper being plastic


----------



## BeenBurned

Gaby Torres said:


> Hello
> This is at a local goodwill but I’m not sure if it’s authentic
> Please advice it’s a large tote
> Only concern is the zipper being plastic


It's authentic. Dooney does use plastic zippers and they've done it for a long time.


----------



## Gaby Torres

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. Dooney does use plastic zippers and they've done it for a long time.


Thank you @BeenBurned  for verifying. I’ll go back tomorrow and purchase it.


----------



## Caledonia

Sorry, item ended.


----------



## BeenBurned

Caledonia said:


> Sorry, item ended.


It's okay to leave posts up because the listing can be helpful to others. 

Dooney cabrio kisslock coin purse
seller pudgy1955 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It IS authentic.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It's okay to leave posts up because the listing can be helpful to others.
> 
> Dooney cabrio kisslock coin purse
> seller pudgy1955
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-and-Bourke-Coin-Purse-Red-Cabriolet-Collection-Quite-Rare-/253735764488?nma=true&si=OMQybDn4jO7V5iroLlSAqpadD9E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> It IS authentic.


That is adorable.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Caledonia

BeenBurned said:


> It's okay to leave posts up because the listing can be helpful to others.
> 
> Dooney cabrio kisslock coin purse
> seller pudgy1955
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-and-Bourke-Coin-Purse-Red-Cabriolet-Collection-Quite-Rare-/253735764488?nma=true&si=OMQybDn4jO7V5iroLlSAqpadD9E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> It IS authentic.


Thanks for responding. I'd just happened upon it right before it was ending. I'd never seen it before.


----------



## Robin turner

Swanky said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form





Kathyy said:


> Batgirl0711, The Dooneys in your auction look great to me. The tag, pockets and strap attachments look good. The strap with the shoulder bag, equestrian it is called, is fake however. Dooney doesn't put rivets on regular width straps.They do put rivets with domes on one side on the narrow straps for wallets on a string if you have seen those.
> 
> Warning, the satchel has a brass zipper and the opening is stiff so if you happened to have a horrible scratch from a rose thorn on the side of your hand you would not be happy using this satchel. Not speaking from personal experience or anything. I sold my satchel like this one because of that scratch and zipper.
> 
> Oh, I am so happy! A Dooney forum! I only know about the AWL collection and have had oodles of them over the years.


----------



## Robin turner

No listing number
Seller name usambe-g4w6fm
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bou...&itm=253762940930&_trksid=p5411.c100169.m2942
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Robin turner said:


> No listing number
> Seller name usambe-g4w6fm
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bourke-handbag/253762940930?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123815&meid=bbf3962bb6004d0a91bf449c56a20db7&pid=100169&rk=4&rkt=8&sd=372357797638&itm=253762940930&_trksid=p5411.c100169.m2942
> Thanks


It's authentic. 

The item number is 253762940930. You can find the item number as shown in the screenshot:


----------



## Robin turner

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 
> The item number is 253762940930. You can find the item number as shown in the screenshot:
> View attachment 4139673


Thanks. Need  cataract removal also difficult to concentrate with husband in room


----------



## tnovaska

Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Neiman Marcus Purse Red Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 160716528480
> Seller: little-bunny-foofoo
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Neiman-Marcus-Purse-Red-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/160716528480?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=31356&meid=0b0c8b5afefe4ca89ba85ba05bf279b0&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=281702892868
> Comment: Please note the "eyeless duck" emblem and the interior pocket. A very interesting bag if authentic. Any additional information appreciated. Thanks!


I see this post is quite old, but feel inclined to answer. I collect vintage db AWL bags and know the brand well. Yes very real! I call this a "primitive" duck seal. This was one of the first AWL bags approximately 1981 or 1982. Being the interior pocket is heat stamped makes this bag very rare, as most EARLY AWL bags with this type duck seal have a green tag, see the pic. I theorize, the  green tags were dropped in about 1984/85, to develop the interior pocket.


Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Neiman Marcus Purse Red Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 160716528480
> Seller: little-bunny-foofoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Neiman-Marcus-Purse-Red-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/160716528480?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=31356&meid=0b0c8b5afefe4ca89ba85ba05bf279b0&pid=100011&rk=4&
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rkt=10&sd=281702892868
> Comment: Please note the "eyeless duck" emblem and the interior pocket. A very interesting bag if authentic. Any additional information appreciated. Thanks!





Catbird9 said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Neiman Marcus Purse Red Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 160716528480
> Seller: little-bunny-foofoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Neiman-Marcus-Purse-Red-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/160716528480?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=31356&meid=0b0c8b5afefe4ca89ba85ba05bf279b0&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=281702892868
> Comment: Please note the "eyeless duck" emblem and the interior pocket. A very interesting bag if authentic. Any additional information appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

tnovaska said:


> I see this post is quite old, but feel inclined to answer. I collect vintage db AWL bags and know the brand well. Yes very real! I call this a "primitive" duck seal. This was one of the first AWL bags approximately 1981 or 1982. Being the interior pocket is heat stamped makes this bag very rare, as most EARLY AWL bags with this type duck seal have a green tag, see the pic. I theorize, the  green tags were dropped in about 1984/85, to develop the interior pocket.


Thank you! That makes sense, and I appreciate the additional information. I have never seen another Neiman Marcus-stamped Dooney like that one. I'm glad I posted the pictures here for posterity!


----------



## mkt350

Hello Ive bough 2 bags from eBay and its making me antsy about if they are authentic or not. I would greatly appreciate it if someone can help. Thank you!

Name: Seller didn't state which bag it is, but I believe its the Essex. I asked for more pictures but because its a goodwill listing,  They couldn't get back to me in time before the bid ended. Unfortunately, They didn't provide a picture of the tag on the inside so we can only base it on the pictures provided. Hopefully, its enough!
Seller: seattlegoodwill


----------



## mkt350

Here is my second bag.

Name: Seller listed as Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Bag All Weather Crossbody Purse Navy & Brown Leather so they didn't list the official name, but I believe its the Surrey collection. The tag was cut on this one unfortunately. 
Seller: boutique*brianna


----------



## Catbird9

mkt350 said:


> Hello Ive bough 2 bags from eBay and its making me antsy about if they are authentic or not. I would greatly appreciate it if someone can help. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Seller didn't state which bag it is, but I believe its the Essex. I asked for more pictures but because its a goodwill listing,  They couldn't get back to me in time before the bid ended. Unfortunately, They didn't provide a picture of the tag on the inside so we can only base it on the pictures provided. Hopefully, its enough!
> Seller: seattlegoodwill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144586
> View attachment 4144587
> View attachment 4144588
> View attachment 4144589
> View attachment 4144590
> View attachment 4144591
> View attachment 4144592





mkt350 said:


> Here is my second bag.
> 
> Name: Seller listed as Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE Bag All Weather Crossbody Purse Navy & Brown Leather so they didn't list the official name, but I believe its the Surrey collection. The tag was cut on this one unfortunately.
> Seller: boutique*brianna
> View attachment 4144593
> View attachment 4144594
> View attachment 4144595
> View attachment 4144596
> View attachment 4144597
> View attachment 4144598
> View attachment 4144599



Both are authentic. Based on details of the outside back pockets, the first is a Large Essex (11.5 x 10 x 5), the second is a Surrey Small Carrier (8 x 8 x 3).


----------



## mkt350

Catbird9 said:


> Both are authentic. Based on details of the outside back pockets, the first is a Large Essex (11.5 x 10 x 5), the second is a Surrey Small Carrier (8 x 8 x 3).


Thank you!!


----------



## mkt350

Hi! Im eyeing another bag on ebay and was wondering if i could get an opinioj on it!

Name: arrow head Essex R225 NV shoulder
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292502454265
Seller: tkeeper


----------



## Catbird9

mkt350 said:


> Hi! Im eyeing another bag on ebay and was wondering if i could get an opinioj on it!
> 
> Name: arrow head Essex R225 NV shoulder
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292502454265
> Seller: tkeeper


It's authentic.


----------



## mkt350

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


thank you!


----------



## mkt350

Hi! Sorry to keep asking for help fof authentication. As you can see, i have full blown dooney fever! Overnight i bought another bag and have also fell in love with a colour variation. I hope its not too much to ask for some help with making sure theyre authentic. Thank you so much, and please let me know if im overusing your kind services! 

Name: they're both the small square carriers.
Link:

#1
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302807262892

And #2


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

mkt350 said:


> Hi! Sorry to keep asking for help fof authentication. As you can see, i have full blown dooney fever! Overnight i bought another bag and have also fell in love with a colour variation. I hope its not too much to ask for some help with making sure theyre authentic. Thank you so much, and please let me know if im overusing your kind services!
> 
> Name: they're both the small square carriers.
> Link:
> 
> #1
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302807262892
> 
> And #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145610
> View attachment 4145612
> View attachment 4145613



I'm happy to confirm they're both authentic. I know the feeling of falling in love with these beautiful vintage AWL bags!


----------



## mkt350

Catbird9 said:


> I'm happy to confirm they're both authentic. I know the feeling of falling in love with these beautiful vintage AWL bags!


You're amazing! Thank you!! My collection has literally tripled in size overnight. The dangers of online shopping at night!


----------



## Jogee

Flat pouch with removeable straps. The body is vinyl, but the strap and trim are leather. Buckle says "solid brass". I found it at a local thrift store. Is it supposed to be used as is, or do these insert into something else...or, is it even a "real" thing? I only have a couple Dooney & Bourkes, so I've never seen anything like it. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Catbird9

Jogee said:


> Flat pouch with removeable straps. The body is vinyl, but the strap and trim are leather. Buckle says "solid brass". I found it at a local thrift store. Is it supposed to be used as is, or do these insert into something else...or, is it even a "real" thing? I only have a couple Dooney & Bourkes, so I've never seen anything like it. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


It's two authentic Dooney parts. One is a removable inside pocket from a bag such as this Large Norfolk Case. Someone has attached an authentic Dooney strap to the pocket. It didn't come that way.


----------



## Jogee

Catbird9 said:


> It's two authentic Dooney parts. One is a removable inside pocket from a bag such as this Large Norfolk Case. Someone has attached an authentic Dooney strap to the pocket. It didn't come that way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148162


Thank you! I never would have figured it out on my own, since it is such a bizarre match!


----------



## mkt350

Hi everyone! I'm back with another bag! This one looks good to me but the yellow stitching kinda throws me off a bit...

Name: Marble bag in rouge
Seller: hmgallagher
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142880648047


----------



## Catbird9

mkt350 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back with another bag! This one looks good to me but the yellow stitching kinda throws me off a bit...
> 
> Name: Marble bag in rouge
> Seller: hmgallagher
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142880648047


It's genuine.


----------



## mkt350

Catbird9 said:


> It's genuine.


Thank you!


----------



## shoemaven

I bought this Dooney bag at a thrift store yesterday. It looks like a well-made bag, but a couple of things have me wondering if it is fake. First, the metal logo is just DB, not Dooney and Bourke spelled out. Second, the serial number inside the bag doesn't get any hits on Google. It's K9524491. The bag looks similar to the Janey tote, but the top is curved and there is contrast stitching. Is this real or fake? Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

shoemaven said:


> I bought this Dooney bag at a thrift store yesterday. It looks like a well-made bag, but a couple of things have me wondering if it is fake. First, the metal logo is just DB, not Dooney and Bourke spelled out. Second, the serial number inside the bag doesn't get any hits on Google. It's K9524491. The bag looks similar to the Janey tote, but the top is curved and there is contrast stitching. Is this real or fake? Thank you!


It looks OK to me. Please wait for @BeenBurned to confirm.


----------



## shoemaven

mkt350 said:


> Thank you!


Thank you! So odd that I can't find any images on Google of that metal DB logo, but if people on this forum say it's probably authentic, I believe you. It looks well made, not like a knock-off.


----------



## Catbird9

shoemaven said:


> Thank you! So odd that I can't find any images on Google of that metal DB logo, but if people on this forum say it's probably authentic, I believe you. It looks well made, not like a knock-off.



Out of curiosity I searched eBay to see if I could find other examples of that metal DB logo. It's uncommon! But I found a few:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...450&_from=R40&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney...ano&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0

And a key fob:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...ja+db&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## shoemaven

Catbird9 said:


> Out of curiosity I searched eBay to see if I could find other examples of that metal DB logo. It's uncommon! But I found a few:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Bordeaux-Saffiano-Handbag/223091751395?hash=item33f14df9e3:g:2CoAAOSwrVRbX6EH&_fsrp=1&_nkw=dooney+saffiano&_sacat=11450&_from=R40&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-Bourke-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-Denim-Blue/121733270602?hash=item1c57de4c4a:g:Kw4AAOSwjVVV0T7D:sc:USPSPriority!93402!US!-1&_fsrp=1&_pgn=5&_sacat=11450&_nkw=dooney+saffiano&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0
> 
> And a key fob:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-SHINY-IT1975-JOCELYN-DRAWSTRING-BAG-AND-DB-KEY-FOB-BROWN-T-MORO/163194873817?hash=item25ff2c27d9:g:lw0AAOSwxphbBrl~&_fsrp=1&_geositeid=0&_sacat=11450&_nkw=dooney+-signature+-khaki+-canvas+-jacquard+-grafitti+-disney+-ninja+db&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## shoemaven

Wow, thanks so much for finding those. The first post is the exact same bag, so more of them exist. That's a good sign!


----------



## CatInABag1996

Hi! I found this bag in a thrift store and am wondering if it's authentic, and if so, what the model is/what year it was made in? I've never bought a Dooney and Bourke bag before but I picked this one up on a whim because the leather and craftsmanship was so nice. There isn't a D&B tag inside of the lining, just a made in China tag. 

Thank you so much! The authenticators on this website are so amazing and hardworking :~).


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

CatInABag1996 said:


> Hi! I found this bag in a thrift store and am wondering if it's authentic, and if so, what the model is/what year it was made in? I've never bought a Dooney and Bourke bag before but I picked this one up on a whim because the leather and craftsmanship was so nice. There isn't a D&B tag inside of the lining, just a made in China tag.
> 
> Thank you so much! The authenticators on this website are so amazing and hardworking :~).


Welcome to the Purse Forum!

I'm sorry, but the bag is fake. Hopefully you can return it for a refund.


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Hi fellow Dooney & Bourke fans! I came across a listing for my dream bag and wanted to see if it is authentic. Many thanks in advance for your input 

Item: All Weather-Leather Backpack 
Listing number: n/a 
Seller: Kim Roe (on Mercari)
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m17640256670/
Comments: I noticed that there's no tag shown and have asked for that. Will upload that once I receive it if it's necessary for final authentication.


----------



## Catbird9

junoandcinnamon said:


> Hi fellow Dooney & Bourke fans! I came across a listing for my dream bag and wanted to see if it is authentic. Many thanks in advance for your input
> 
> Item: All Weather-Leather Backpack
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: Kim Roe (on Mercari)
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m17640256670/
> Comments: I noticed that there's no tag shown and have asked for that. Will upload that once I receive it if it's necessary for final authentication.


The listing now shows the tag. It's authentic. You might want to confirm that the left front pocket tab/snap closure is intact. The end is concealed under the pocket flap.


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Catbird9 said:


> The listing now shows the tag. It's authentic. You might want to confirm that the left front pocket tab/snap closure is intact. The end is concealed under the pocket flap.



Thank you so much! I appreciate your help Catbird9, and thanks for noting the front pocket too


----------



## gretta adams

Hi All,
I go 2 of these Dooney & Bourke bags of these at the thrift store  and would like to know if they are authentic. I love this site! I will post the purple one next. Thanks for your help!


----------



## gretta adams

Hi Me again! Here is the purple one. It is so beautiful!


----------



## Catbird9

gretta adams said:


> Hi All,
> I go 2 of these Dooney & Bourke bags of these at the thrift store  and would like to know if they are authentic. I love this site! I will post the purple one next. Thanks for your help!





gretta adams said:


> Hi Me again! Here is the purple one. It is so beautiful!



They both look good to me.


----------



## gretta adams

Thank you Catbird9 you ROCK!!!


----------



## javagirl0411

Hi there.  I am new to this forum and really appreciate any help I can get on authenticating this bag (recently purchased on Ebay but hasn't arrived yet).

Seller called it a "Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel" and wasn't sure of the exact color name.  I thought it looked like a "Dusty Blue" but the handle looks different than the ones I've seen.

Any and all help is appreciated.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Catbird9

javagirl0411 said:


> Hi there.  I am new to this forum and really appreciate any help I can get on authenticating this bag (recently purchased on Ebay but hasn't arrived yet).
> 
> Seller called it a "Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel" and wasn't sure of the exact color name.  I thought it looked like a "Dusty Blue" but the handle looks different than the ones I've seen.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.  Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168080
> View attachment 4168081
> View attachment 4168082


Welcome to the Purse Forum!

Please see post #1 of this thread for the information we need to authenticate this bag. Thanks!


----------



## javagirl0411

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum!
> 
> Please see post #1 of this thread for the information we need to authenticate this bag. Thanks!



Thanks for your response.  I did check that post and included all the information I have right now.  Thanks again.


----------



## javagirl0411

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum!
> 
> Please see post #1 of this thread for the information we need to authenticate this bag. Thanks!



Since I purchased the item already, I don't think the link will work.  However, I will attach it below.  Thanks again for your help.

Item: Florentine Satchel
Seller: goeasyway
Listing number: I have no idea what this is or where to find it
Link:
SOLD Aug 17, 2018Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Domed Buckle Satchel Handbag Shoulder Bag 

Comments:  Looking to authenticate this bag and find out what style bag and color it actually is.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Catbird9

javagirl0411 said:


> Since I purchased the item already, I don't think the link will work.  However, I will attach it below.  Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Item: Florentine Satchel
> Seller: goeasyway
> Listing number: I have no idea what this is or where to find it
> Link:
> SOLD Aug 17, 2018Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Domed Buckle Satchel Handbag Shoulder Bag
> 
> Comments:  Looking to authenticate this bag and find out what style bag and color it actually is.  Thanks so much.


The link worked and the bag in the listing is authentic. I don't know the names of the more recent colors, sorry!


----------



## javagirl0411

Catbird9 said:


> The link worked and the bag in the listing is authentic. I don't know the names of the more recent colors, sorry!



Alright, thank you so much for your time and help.


----------



## Curiousguy02

Hello and good day fellow enthusiasts!  I have two D&B bags that I just bought at a yard sale, in excellent condition, for an awesome low price, and I would like to have a little more assurance with them, that they are in-fact REAL Dooney & Bourke handbags, or to see if you all think I wasted my time and money buying them!!

Now, I have been around the block a bit!  I sell online, and have recently expanded my antiques business to include a separate store for newer, tech, and more fashionable, and brand name items!  I have educated myself on things I'm running into out in the wild, learning values, different names and brands, anything of value in the fashion sense, trying to learn so I can stick to a price range where I can flip things to make a few bucks, but not to cheat anybody by selling something saying it is something it's not!!  I've looked just about everything up now online on various sites, and I'm pretty good with Louise Vuitton, Coach, Prada, D&B and some other name brands, when it comes to telling when I'm holding a fake!  I've seen a bunch now that I know are fakes!  Sometimes a true counterfeit item can still be tricky of course, and I'm not up on the exact styles or names given to different styles that can sometimes be helpful telling the difference of real, fake or counterfeit items!

I have also been learning all about the Dooney & Bourke Brand, how to spot fakes, and have already started to purchase a few to re-sell, but I want to make sure what I have is REALLY made by Dooney & Bourke, or at least become more confident to the notion, before I offer them for sale in my store!  Now, I'm not trying to break any forum rules here!  I'm not offering the bags for sale in this post.  You'd have to go to my online store for that, when I do get them posted, and I don't mean this as an advertisement either!  I know this is a bit long, I am a bit of a talker, but this is my first of possibly many posts here and I wanted to make a little introduction of myself!! Lol!!  I am sure you seasoned enthusiasts know a lot more than I do and I am really glad I found the forum and hopefully some help!

Ok, I'll get to the bags I need authenticated now!
BAG #1
The first, is a medium size bag, made of real stiff leather, (Brown) and a softer leather, like sheep skin (White), the whole bag has that new leather smell still, and it does have an impression like marking on the backside of the bag with a "fleur de lis" symbol, saying- 'Genuine Florentine Vacchetta Leather'!  It has real brass hardware & zippers, the strap is removable with the keyhole type slot and post on the sides, All the stitching is perfectly done and is the same color everywhere on the bag, it has the braided leather pieces on the zippers like other Dooney's, the inner tag is the red white -n- blue, with the number on the back side, although it doesn't say made in USA, it has a separate small black tag, that I think said made in china, but has worn slightly!  Uhhh, Lets see, oh, the tag on front has the name in script w/1975, no duck logo and it's real leather!
I'd like to know if the bag is in-fact, seemingly genuine, and what the 'style' of the bag would be called!  This is for the white -n- brown bag with the two little pockets on the front!  Any help is so truly appreciated!

BAG #2
The smaller bag is more of a concern for me!  Although it does meet several certain things it needs to, to check out, I'm just un-sure because I'm not a seasoned collector of these bags!  It is made of a strong, thick canvas type denim material, with the flying 'DB' overlap pattern with real leather handle and side stripe, the seams all match and line up nicely, it's all brass hardware, No leather patch-tag-badge on the outside for the name, but has one on the top zipper pull w/name & D&B in a shield and the one on the inside of the bag, on the sidewall being of leather, saying only 'Dooney & Bourke', No date or duck logo!  It does have the same red, white -n- blue tag saying 'Dooney & Bourke Inc.' with the serial # on the reverse and a small white tag beside it saying made in China!  It's mostly the variation with no badge on the outside of this bag, and the no date or duck logo being on the one inside the bag that concerns me most with this smaller bag!

I couldn't find one like either of these bags in this forum and from the details of other posts, I'm really starting to believe they are both real!  There are so many online photos of the so many different D&B bags, and I still yet to find one that matches this or the first one really closely!  And trust me, I've spent hours now looking through all the different styles and types of D&B bags here and all over the place, new and old, and yet there are still so many I haven't seen!  Any help from you all with authenticity and any info on style names for these bags is very greatly appreciated!

I know this is a long post and I am sorry for taking up so much space on the forum wall!  I hope I haven't lost to much of your attention, I really just don't want to be spreading fake name brand bags around to honest people!  I really have a growing interest in the bigger name brand items, and would even enjoy helping others someday with all of what I have learned, to help keeps folks safe from all the cheap copy-cat fakes out there!  I do enjoy speaking about these things and learning as much as I can, especially with experienced, like-minded people, like the many of you here!  I don't have folks around me to do this with, so I'm really glad I've found and joined this fantastic forum, dedicated to all the nice fashionable things we enjoy in life!! Thanks again for any input and all of your help!!
I will be sure to check back daily to see all of your responses and to keep an eye on all the different topics of interest!  Thanks a-mill!

BAG #1








Here is the second bag I'm asking about:
BAG#2





If anyone needs more photos than this to make a better judgement, just let me know!  I only loaded a few to show the parts of the bag that I believed mattered most for authenticating!

Thank You All Again For Having Me Here, And For Any Help With This!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Curiousguy02 said:


> Hello and good day fellow enthusiasts!  I have two D&B bags that I just bought at a yard sale, in excellent condition, for an awesome low price, and I would like to have a little more assurance with them, that they are in-fact REAL Dooney & Bourke handbags, or to see if you all think I wasted my time and money buying them!!
> 
> Now, I have been around the block a bit!  I sell online, and have recently expanded my antiques business to include a separate store for newer, tech, and more fashionable, and brand name items!  I have educated myself on things I'm running into out in the wild, learning values, different names and brands, anything of value in the fashion sense, trying to learn so I can stick to a price range where I can flip things to make a few bucks, but not to cheat anybody by selling something saying it is something it's not!!  I've looked just about everything up now online on various sites, and I'm pretty good with Louise Vuitton, Coach, Prada, D&B and some other name brands, when it comes to telling when I'm holding a fake!  I've seen a bunch now that I know are fakes!  Sometimes a true counterfeit item can still be tricky of course, and I'm not up on the exact styles or names given to different styles that can sometimes be helpful telling the difference of real, fake or counterfeit items!
> 
> I have also been learning all about the Dooney & Bourke Brand, how to spot fakes, and have already started to purchase a few to re-sell, but I want to make sure what I have is REALLY made by Dooney & Bourke, or at least become more confident to the notion, before I offer them for sale in my store!  Now, I'm not trying to break any forum rules here!  I'm not offering the bags for sale in this post.  You'd have to go to my online store for that, when I do get them posted, and I don't mean this as an advertisement either!  I know this is a bit long, I am a bit of a talker, but this is my first of possibly many posts here and I wanted to make a little introduction of myself!! Lol!!  I am sure you seasoned enthusiasts know a lot more than I do and I am really glad I found the forum and hopefully some help!
> 
> Ok, I'll get to the bags I need authenticated now!
> BAG #1
> The first, is a medium size bag, made of real stiff leather, (Brown) and a softer leather, like sheep skin (White), the whole bag has that new leather smell still, and it does have an impression like marking on the backside of the bag with a "fleur de lis" symbol, saying- 'Genuine Florentine Vacchetta Leather'!  It has real brass hardware & zippers, the strap is removable with the keyhole type slot and post on the sides, All the stitching is perfectly done and is the same color everywhere on the bag, it has the braided leather pieces on the zippers like other Dooney's, the inner tag is the red white -n- blue, with the number on the back side, although it doesn't say made in USA, it has a separate small black tag, that I think said made in china, but has worn slightly!  Uhhh, Lets see, oh, the tag on front has the name in script w/1975, no duck logo and it's real leather!
> I'd like to know if the bag is in-fact, seemingly genuine, and what the 'style' of the bag would be called!  This is for the white -n- brown bag with the two little pockets on the front!  Any help is so truly appreciated!
> 
> BAG #2
> The smaller bag is more of a concern for me!  Although it does meet several certain things it needs to, to check out, I'm just un-sure because I'm not a seasoned collector of these bags!  It is made of a strong, thick canvas type denim material, with the flying 'DB' overlap pattern with real leather handle and side stripe, the seams all match and line up nicely, it's all brass hardware, No leather patch-tag-badge on the outside for the name, but has one on the top zipper pull w/name & D&B in a shield and the one on the inside of the bag, on the sidewall being of leather, saying only 'Dooney & Bourke', No date or duck logo!  It does have the same red, white -n- blue tag saying 'Dooney & Bourke Inc.' with the serial # on the reverse and a small white tag beside it saying made in China!  It's mostly the variation with no badge on the outside of this bag, and the no date or duck logo being on the one inside the bag that concerns me most with this smaller bag!
> 
> I couldn't find one like either of these bags in this forum and from the details of other posts, I'm really starting to believe they are both real!  There are so many online photos of the so many different D&B bags, and I still yet to find one that matches this or the first one really closely!  And trust me, I've spent hours now looking through all the different styles and types of D&B bags here and all over the place, new and old, and yet there are still so many I haven't seen!  Any help from you all with authenticity and any info on style names for these bags is very greatly appreciated!
> 
> I know this is a long post and I am sorry for taking up so much space on the forum wall!  I hope I haven't lost to much of your attention, I really just don't want to be spreading fake name brand bags around to honest people!  I really have a growing interest in the bigger name brand items, and would even enjoy helping others someday with all of what I have learned, to help keeps folks safe from all the cheap copy-cat fakes out there!  I do enjoy speaking about these things and learning as much as I can, especially with experienced, like-minded people, like the many of you here!  I don't have folks around me to do this with, so I'm really glad I've found and joined this fantastic forum, dedicated to all the nice fashionable things we enjoy in life!! Thanks again for any input and all of your help!!
> I will be sure to check back daily to see all of your responses and to keep an eye on all the different topics of interest!  Thanks a-mill!
> 
> BAG #1
> View attachment 4168646
> View attachment 4168647
> View attachment 4168648
> View attachment 4168653
> View attachment 4168654
> View attachment 4168655
> 
> 
> Here is the second bag I'm asking about:
> BAG#2
> View attachment 4168659
> View attachment 4168660
> View attachment 4168665
> View attachment 4168673
> 
> If anyone needs more photos than this to make a better judgement, just let me know!  I only loaded a few to show the parts of the bag that I believed mattered most for authenticating!
> 
> Thank You All Again For Having Me Here, And For Any Help With This!!


Welcome!
Both are authentic. Sorry, I don't know the style names.


----------



## Curiousguy02

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome!
> Both are authentic. Sorry, I don't know the style names.



Thanks Catbird9!!  I really did feel they were real, but I truly needed another opinion!

I'll tell you now why I questioned and what also threw me off about the authenticity of these two bags that passed all the tests!  I had listed them both on eBay just after getting them, and right after, my listings were taken down by eBay, for counterfeiting reasons!  So, this really bugged me out, I had no idea as to why?  I was pretty sure they were real, they feel like quality, top-notch bags!  They passed all the criteria for being real, etc...  I had listed them as "handbag/purse", I left the product line and styles blank,  so as not to advertise them as something that I simply wasn't sure of, so I knew that me listing them as something they weren't wasn't the issue!

Well, after I got off here last night, I was looking around online some more, very curiously discouraged over the whole matter, and I realized suddenly what may have caused my two listings to get taken down!!  I spelled the word "BOURKE" wrong!!!   Yep that's right, I realized this when typing into google, that I was spelling it 'BURKE'!  I saw on one of the pages that it took me to that I had made this mistake, then I really started to think things through, about if I had done this when I listed the bags that first time, and if this would cause eBay or any of the legal teams and lawyers or the programs they have in place that monitor all the listings, to take down a listing, simply because a brand-name word was mis-spelled!!

Well, right after I realized all this and thought about it, I figured it had to be the issue!!  I couldn't get to the first listings anymore to check!  After they take one down for those reasons, the listing itself doesn't show up in your seller dashboard under your ended or unsold listings or anywhere on your seller hub dashboard!  So , I couldn't really check to see if this was for certain the problem, so I thought about it and came to the conclusion that I was definetaly spelling it wrong every time I had ever typed it!  And this would probably cause a listing to be pulled, because it infringed upon their intellectual property rights!  It was mis-leading to their brand name!

Now, I'll tell you, I was still a little skeptical about going in and re-listing the handbags, using the proper grammar this time of course!  Because when they remove a listing, they tell you that they have rules against any member attempting to sell counterfeit items, it's their policy, yada, yada, yada, that repeated attempts will lead to account suspension and that whole mess!  I really didn't know what to do???

Here I had two really nice, possibly great brand-name handbags, that I paid good money for!  Not that it was a whole lot, I did get a great deal on them, and the fact that they were in such Great Condition and so clean just had me going crazy because the listings I did for these bags, both, had already been removed and I really wasn't 100% sure why??  They really seemed like genuine Dooney & Bourke handbags! (notice I spelled it right this time)  I really wanted to at least get what I paid for them back out of them!  I don't invest money to take a loss!  It was a proud moment when I was standing at that ladies house looking through her sale items spread out in her yard, found the two best items there and was able to secretly and very fast like, check them out for all the little details I know of, to authenticate them!  Then to take'em to her and finagle on the price a little more and walk away with them both, for little of nothing, it felt like a serious score for that morning!!  I really was on a ledge as to what to do!!

Ok, I'll get to the end of my little story!  I did relist the one bag last night!  I took the chance, hoping my account wouldn't get suspended for breaking their policy!  I used the same photos I had originally taken, made sure to spell everything correctly, and crossed my fingers, said a little prayer, and clicked 'list item'!!  I figured I'd see with the one first, if it got taken down again, with everything spelled correctly this time, then I wouldn't re-list the smaller!  Well here it is 24 hours later and the listing is still up and visible to the world!  They took my first listings down with-in about an hour last time, so I'm pretty sure it's all good this time!!  I really, really felt comfortable with saying they were real, genuine D&B handbags, when I first listed them, so hopefully you can understand my frustrations with this whole deal, and my need to tell this little story here today...  I was ready to just give up almost.  If I can't list something that I was near 100% sure of, checked and checked and checked!  Only still to come up with the answer that they are real!  How the heck can I run this new store of mine if I get listings shut down and have to question my best judgement?  Even wondering if I have to be licensed to sell these goods?  Would it be this whole mess every time I tried to sell something??

Anyhow, I'm really grateful for your help as a second opinion on these two bags!!  I'm super stoked I found this forum finally and joined!  I'll get lots of great use and gain some useful knowledge from all of you more seasoned members and authenticators here!  I've never seen this site under any of the google searches I've done, surprisingly, cause I've been doing a bunch of research here these last couple months on all these types of items and brands!  I'm gonna go get the other bag listed in my store, so I'll cut this off here!!  Thank you again Catbird9 so much, and any other comments are still welcome and greatly appreciated, unless they are about the length of my little narrative here!!  Lol!!  Future posts will not be this long!  I just had to let everyone here know what had really went down with these two D&B handbags, and how I stumbled upon this beautiful purse forum!  I can finally laugh about it I suppose, Ha Ha....!!  Thanks Again, Good Night!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Hello D&B authenticators,
I’m somewhat new to Dooney & Bourke (esp. vintage) and would sincerely appreciate your help authenticating this bag. I do not know the name of it, and did not purchase it myself. My aunt purchased it for $5.00 from a resale store and gave it to me for my 50th birthday this past Friday. :-/  
I hope my photos are helpful; if not, please let me know if there are any others I can add. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

LolaCalifornia said:


> Hello D&B authenticators,
> I’m somewhat new to Dooney & Bourke (esp. vintage) and would sincerely appreciate your help authenticating this bag. I do not know the name of it, and did not purchase it myself. My aunt purchased it for $5.00 from a resale store and gave it to me for my 50th birthday this past Friday. :-/
> I hope my photos are helpful; if not, please let me know if there are any others I can add. Thank you!
> View attachment 4174798
> View attachment 4174799
> View attachment 4174800
> View attachment 4174801
> View attachment 4174802


It's an authentic Classic Satchel. What a great buy and a great gift -- Happy Birthday!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Classic Satchel. What a great buy and a great gift -- Happy Birthday!



Thank you, Catbird9!


----------



## whateve

I can't find this style on Horsekeeping. It is about 9 1/2 inches long, 9 3/4 inches tall, and 5 inches deep. No inside pockets. The buckle is marked solid brass. If authentic, can you ID? Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I can't find this style on Horsekeeping. It is about 9 1/2 inches long, 9 3/4 inches tall, and 5 inches deep. No inside pockets. The buckle is marked solid brass. If authentic, can you ID? Thanks!


It's authentic. I believe it's a called Small Vintage Drawstring, style R764. 
A couple are currently on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-AWL-Drawstring-CROSS-BODY-Green/142899703937
https://www.ebay.com/itm/401447028442
Horsekeeping has examples of the larger version (style #R758) with the padded shoulder strap.


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. I believe it's a called Small Vintage Drawstring, style R764.
> A couple are currently on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-AWL-Drawstring-CROSS-BODY-Green/142899703937
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/401447028442
> Horsekeeping has examples of the larger version (style #R758) with the padded shoulder strap.


Thank you! It's so beautiful in the new one! Mine is a little sad. I saw the larger version on Horsekeeping.


----------



## Vasudha Prabhala

can someone please authentica this Florentine Clayton Satchel? https://www.bluefly.com/dooney-bourke-florentine-clayton/p/473547101


----------



## Catbird9

Vasudha Prabhala said:


> can someone please authentica this Florentine Clayton Satchel? https://www.bluefly.com/dooney-bourke-florentine-clayton/p/473547101


The Bluefly listing shows stock photos and states that the item is "Shipped from and sold by a Bluefly Marketplace Partner." I can't authenticate a bag without seeing photos of the actual bag.


----------



## mandy19

This bag was removed from Ebay for 'Trademark Violation'.  It feels like good quality leather but I've never seen the emblem before - any help identifying the style and authenticating is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Catbird9

mandy19 said:


> This bag was removed from Ebay for 'Trademark Violation'.  It feels like good quality leather but I've never seen the emblem before - any help identifying the style and authenticating is greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4189471
> View attachment 4189472
> View attachment 4189473
> View attachment 4189474
> View attachment 4189475
> View attachment 4189476
> View attachment 4189477
> View attachment 4189478



Authentic in my opinion. 

If it measures about 13.5 x 12 x 5 it's probably a Champsac from the Fairfield collection. 

Here's the QVC listing, from around 2009-2010:
https://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-Leather-Fairfield-Champsac.product.A94773.html

There are several on eBay.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc


----------



## mandy19

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic in my opinion.



Thank you so much!


----------



## CurrentObsesh

Hi all, I'm not familiar with Dooney, but my bff is, and I bought this for her. It came to me so funky, I'm wondering if it is mis shaped because it's fake, or because it was SHOVED haphazardly by the mailman into the box. I wasn't sure which photos to include, so here is all of them lol If I need to post a better pic, let me know. I don't want to give her a fake bag, and I'm going to have to research how to get the shape back...


----------



## Catbird9

CurrentObsesh said:


> Hi all, I'm not familiar with Dooney, but my bff is, and I bought this for her. It came to me so funky, I'm wondering if it is mis shaped because it's fake, or because it was SHOVED haphazardly by the mailman into the box. I wasn't sure which photos to include, so here is all of them lol If I need to post a better pic, let me know. I don't want to give her a fake bag, and I'm going to have to research how to get the shape back...
> 
> View attachment 4195400
> View attachment 4195401
> View attachment 4195403
> View attachment 4195404
> View attachment 4195409


It's authentic. You can restore the shape somewhat by stuffing it lightly with small towels warm from the dryer, and standing it in a warm humid place (bathroom, laundry room) for a couple of days.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Jogee

"Dooney & Bourke Girls Wristlet"
163254869321
Moments33922
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
I would greatly appreciate an opinion on this wristlet. In looking at several others, it looks okay to me, but I'm curious as to why anyone has yet to bid on it at it's price. The seller is also new, so doesn't have a history to look at yet. I'm attaching the photos s/he sent me of the tags. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Catbird9

Jogee said:


> "Dooney & Bourke Girls Wristlet"
> 163254869321
> Moments33922
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Girls-Wristlit/163254869321?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> I would greatly appreciate an opinion on this wristlet. In looking at several others, it looks okay to me, but I'm curious as to why anyone has yet to bid on it at it's price. The seller is also new, so doesn't have a history to look at yet. I'm attaching the photos s/he sent me of the tags. Thank you in advance.


In my opinion it's authentic.

Speculating as to why no one has bid yet:
1. Many auctions don't get bids until the last few hours (or seconds) before the end of the auction
2. Seller did not include important key words in the title: Disney,  Mickey, Minnie, so the item won't appear in search results looking for these specifics
3. Seller misspelled "wristlit" so the item won't appear in search results looking for "wristlet"
4. Seller did not include pictures of the tags, potential buyer has to ask for them


----------



## Jogee

Catbird9 said:


> In my opinion it's authentic.
> 
> Speculating as to why no one has bid yet:
> 1. Many auctions don't get bids until the last few hours (or seconds) before the end of the auction
> 2. Seller did not include important key words in the title: Disney,  Mickey, Minnie, so the item won't appear in search results looking for these specifics
> 3. Seller misspelled "wristlit" so the item won't appear in search results looking for "wristlet"
> 4. Seller did not include pictures of the tags, potential buyer has to ask for them


All very good points! Thank you!


----------



## CurrentObsesh

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. You can restore the shape somewhat by stuffing it lightly with small towels warm from the dryer, and standing it in a warm humid place (bathroom, laundry room) for a couple of days.


Thank you! I will absolutely do that today!


----------



## Catbird9

CurrentObsesh said:


> Thank you! I will absolutely do that today!


Forgot to mention, you might want to cover the bag with a towel while it's in the warm humid room, so it won't accidentally get water splashed on it. The smooth leather trim can get water spots, even though the pebbled All Weather Leather won't.


----------



## monleal

Can anyone identify this Dooney?  I have the original paperwork.  It’s being donated for our annual purse auction and I am stumped to find the original description.

The old paperwork identified it was 
style A68KY/ color BU.


----------



## monleal

This is another purse from the same donor I’m having issues finding.  Same situation. Purse is in beautiful donation.  I’ve gotten the number off the interior tag.  It’s 
A5146079.


----------



## Catbird9

monleal said:


> View attachment 4196401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this Dooney?  I have the original paperwork.  It’s being donated for our annual purse auction and I am stumped to find the original description.
> 
> The old paperwork identified it was
> style A68KY/ color BU.



The number on the paperwork is for a different bag, please see:
https://kentuckybranded.com/shop/dooney-bourke-uk-satchel/
(University of Kentucky satchel, notice the SKU number A68KY)

I don't see any problems in the photo you've provided, but for authentication purposes we like to see both sides of the bag and the inside tags. Please post more photos so authenticity can be confirmed. Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

monleal said:


> View attachment 4196412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another purse from the same donor I’m having issues finding.  Same situation. Purse is in beautiful donation.  I’ve gotten the number off the interior tag.  It’s
> A5146079.


For authentication purposes, please post a photo of the inside showing the sewn-in tags. The number you got from the back of the tag is unique to that bag and can't be used to identify the style.


----------



## jessmariemc

I’m wondering if anyone can share any info on this purse. It was in a box of items given to me, but no paperwork and nobody knows where it came from. I appreciate any help!


----------



## Catbird9

jessmariemc said:


> View attachment 4196814
> View attachment 4196815
> View attachment 4196816
> View attachment 4196818
> View attachment 4196819
> 
> 
> I’m wondering if anyone can share any info on this purse. It was in a box of items given to me, but no paperwork and nobody knows where it came from. I appreciate any help!


It's authentic, but I don't know the style name. The snipped tag indicates that the bag was probably sold at an outlet store - it might have been an overstock or slightly imperfect bag.


----------



## monleal

Catbird9 said:


> The number on the paperwork is for a different bag, please see:
> https://kentuckybranded.com/shop/dooney-bourke-uk-satchel/
> (University of Kentucky satchel, notice the SKU number A68KY)
> 
> I don't see any problems in the photo you've provided, but for authentication purposes we like to see both sides of the bag and the inside tags. Please post more photos so authenticity can be confirmed. Thanks!


Sure thing!  Please see attached photos.


----------



## Catbird9

monleal said:


> View attachment 4196923
> View attachment 4196924
> View attachment 4196925
> 
> Sure thing!  Please see attached photos.


It's authentic. I don't know the official style name but for your auction purposes, you could include the words Dooney & Bourke, DB signature, denim, drawstring, and sling.


----------



## monleal

Catbird9 said:


> For authentication purposes, please post a photo of the inside showing the sewn-in tags. The number you got from the back of the tag is unique to that bag and can't be used to identify the style.


Here are a few more pictures.  She sent us several well kept DB bags.  Much better than last year when every DB older bag seemed to need a bath.  Those poor babies.  These are lovely in contrast.


----------



## monleal

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. I don't know the official style name but for your auction purposes, you could include the words Dooney & Bourke, DB signature, denim, drawstring, and sling.


Thank you.  I appreciate her advice on the description.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## jessmariemc

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic, but I don't know the style name. The snipped tag indicates that the bag was probably sold at an outlet store - it might have been an overstock or slightly imperfect bag.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Catbird9

monleal said:


> View attachment 4196951
> View attachment 4196952
> View attachment 4196954
> 
> Here are a few more pictures.  She sent us several well kept DB bags.  Much better than last year when every DB older bag seemed to need a bath.  Those poor babies.  These are lovely in contrast.


It is authentic, and in beautiful condition! I don't know the official style name, but it's similar to the Classic Satchel (All Weather Leather) (credit to horsekeeping.com for image):



For your description, you could use the words Dooney & Bourke, classic satchel, DB signature jacquard, leather trimmed, etc.


----------



## CurrentObsesh

Catbird9 said:


> Forgot to mention, you might want to cover the bag with a towel while it's in the warm humid room, so it won't accidentally get water splashed on it. The smooth leather trim can get water spots, even though the pebbled All Weather Leather won't.


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Understood

I've been reading this thread to get an overview of what to look for when authenticating vintage bags. I have a stupid question. In the case of leather bags, particularly AWL, is it safe to assume that if the bag is truly leather it's an authentic bag? It seems to me counterfeiters wouldn't go to the trouble and expense of using real leather and making a well-crafted bag that could pass as real.


----------



## whateve

Miss Understood said:


> I've been reading this thread to get an overview of what to look for when authenticating vintage bags. I have a stupid question. In the case of leather bags, particularly AWL, is it safe to assume that if the bag is truly leather it's an authentic bag? It seems to me counterfeiters wouldn't go to the trouble and expense of using real leather and making a well-crafted bag that could pass as real.


I don't think you can make that assumption. I've seen Coach counterfeits that use very nice leather, and I would imagine that could happen with Dooney too.


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> I've been reading this thread to get an overview of what to look for when authenticating vintage bags. I have a stupid question. In the case of leather bags, particularly AWL, is it safe to assume that if the bag is truly leather it's an authentic bag? It seems to me counterfeiters wouldn't go to the trouble and expense of using real leather and making a well-crafted bag that could pass as real.





whateve said:


> I don't think you can make that assumption. I've seen Coach counterfeits that use very nice leather, and I would imagine that could happen with Dooney too.



I agree, I've seen some fake bags that could pass as genuine. Here is one example of a very close AWL fake:
Dooney and Bourke Hall of Shame - Post Dooney fakes here

(That whole thread is quite an eye-opener regarding fake vintage Dooneys.)

Counterfeiters do go to trouble and expense, and apparently it is lucrative for them, because the practice continues despite years of costly efforts by trademark holders, law enforcement and government entities to try to stop it.


----------



## Miss Understood

I looked through some of the Hall of Shame thread, too. Fascinating. My husband goes to a lot of estate sales, and as an antiques dealer for decades, has a good eye for things that are well made, so when he volunteered the other day to keep an eye out for nice AWL bags, I thought I might be able to trust his judgment. But from what you folks are saying, good quality and real leather do not ensure authenticity.


----------



## whateve

Miss Understood said:


> I looked through some of the Hall of Shame thread, too. Fascinating. My husband goes to a lot of estate sales, and as an antiques dealer for decades, has a good eye for things that are well made, so when he volunteered the other day to keep an eye out for nice AWL bags, I thought I might be able to trust his judgment. But from what you folks are saying, good quality and real leather do not ensure authenticity.


I'm not an expert on Dooney, so when I shop I don't buy anything that doesn't have the cloth tag inside, and I look at the pockets inside to see if they are like the pockets inside my other Dooneys. Also if you see another "made in China" tag in a vintage bag then you can assume it is fake.


----------



## Jogee

Dooney & Bourke Pomelo Ruby Purse
Listing # 183433323423
I Love Dooney on Ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...p-Handle-Bag/183433323423?hash=item2ab57a639f
Is this authentic, please?


----------



## Catbird9

Jogee said:


> Dooney & Bourke Pomelo Ruby Purse
> Listing # 183433323423
> I Love Dooney on Ebay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...p-Handle-Bag/183433323423?hash=item2ab57a639f
> Is this authentic, please?


The seller is an authorized Dooney & Bourke outlet. The photos in the listing are stock photos. If you buy the bag and are concerned about the authenticity of the bag you receive, you can post pictures here and we'll take a look. There is a Purse Forum thread about ILoveDooney.com:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ilovedooney-com-please-share-your-experience.896264/


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm not an expert on Dooney, so when I shop I don't buy anything that doesn't have the cloth tag inside, and I look at the pockets inside to see if they are like the pockets inside my other Dooneys. Also if you see another "made in China" tag in a vintage bag then you can assume it is fake.


Some of the earliest Dooneys didn't have the cloth tags with serial numbers.


----------



## India Null

I’ve been bitten by the Dooney bug. Can y’all help me to authenticate this bag please? Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

India Null said:


> View attachment 4219943
> View attachment 4219944
> View attachment 4219945
> View attachment 4219946
> View attachment 4219947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been bitten by the Dooney bug. Can y’all help me to authenticate this bag please? Thank you!


It seems authentic. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## India Null

Catbird9 said:


> It seems authentic. Welcome to the forum!


Thank you! What an awesome site and resource! My very first nice bag was a Dooney AWL cross body back in 1995 when I was in high school. I know they were faked a lot then, but are they still?


----------



## Catbird9

Yes, 


India Null said:


> Thank you! What an awesome site and resource! My very first nice bag was a Dooney AWL cross body back in 1995 when I was in high school. I know they were faked a lot then, but are they still?


Yes, they are. It's a good idea to verify authenticity of any bag you're considering (or have already) purchased.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Miss Understood

Here’s a photo for show and tell. One vintage brass hangtag, one supposed to be vintage but is a copy, being returned to the seller. The fake has a slightly rounded back, less distinct lettering, is slightly smaller, has a less pronounced eye, and the color is slightly off.


----------



## BeenBurned

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4230168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a photo for show and tell. One vintage brass hangtag, one supposed to be vintage but is a copy, being returned to the seller. The fake has a slightly rounded back, less distinct lettering, is slightly smaller, has a less pronounced eye, and the color is slightly off.


Fobs are tricky unless one does side-by-side comparisons as you've done. 

On the fake, notice that the spacing between characters and words runs together.


----------



## Miss Understood

I need your help with a color mystery. This cavalry bag is brighter than palomino and the bag appears to be pre tag, assuming it’s genuine, which it seems to be. There is a faint red stamp inside in the area where others have the tag. Also, based on my limited research, cavalry bags with post rivets lacking the little collar around them seem to be earlier. ??? This one has that style rivets, and they are slightly shorter than the other ones on my other bags.


----------



## BeenBurned

Miss Understood said:


> I need your help with a color mystery. This cavalry bag is brighter than palomino and the bag appears to be pre tag, assuming it’s genuine, which it seems to be. There is a faint red stamp inside in the area where others have the tag. Also, based on my limited research, cavalry bags with post rivets lacking the little collar around them seem to be earlier. ??? This one has that style rivets, and they are slightly shorter than the other ones on my other bags.


This is the authentication thread so I'll comment that the bag is definitely authentic. 

I'm sure it's palomino. I have pictures (of my own items), both palomino but the newer duck bag is definitely brighter than the teton. (And I've also shown the tag showing that the duck bag is palomino.)


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> I need your help with a color mystery. This cavalry bag is brighter than palomino and the bag appears to be pre tag, assuming it’s genuine, which it seems to be. There is a faint red stamp inside in the area where others have the tag. Also, based on my limited research, cavalry bags with post rivets lacking the little collar around them seem to be earlier. ??? This one has that style rivets, and they are slightly shorter than the other ones on my other bags.


Nice little bag! I agree, it's genuine. The collarless rivets were used on the earlier Cavalrys. The color seems more lemony than any other Dooney yellows I've seen (Old Gold, Yellow, Wheat, and Palomino), so I don't know what it would have been called.  Maybe it is Yellow?


----------



## Miss Understood

Catbird9 said:


> Nice little bag! I agree, it's genuine. The collarless rivets were used on the earlier Cavalrys. The color seems more lemony than any other Dooney yellows I've seen (Old Gold, Yellow, Wheat, and Palomino), so I don't know what it would have been called.  Maybe it is Yellow?


 
Thanks so much Catbird9 and BeenBurned. I also posted this inquiry on a FB forum. Janice Greenwell responded with a few photo of items in her collection, one of which had the label on the back with the color code YL. Her bright yellow bags look like mine rather than like the image posted above. The YL example there looks darker and less bright than the palomino example. In fact, it seems to look more like orange/yellow in that image. 

I suspect that there was a db style fob with my yellow bag originally. If so, I’d buy one from eBay, but I want to be sure. I’ve noticed that all the cavalry bags with db hang tags have the collarless rivets. That’s how I guessed that indicated those were earlier bags. Some collarless rivet bags have duck hangtags, though, so they must have transitioned to the newer style fob during that era. 

There are also differences in the shape and size of the fasteners on the shoulder strap. The bigger my collection grows, the more I find fascinating details to study.


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> Thanks so much Catbird9 and BeenBurned. I also posted this inquiry on a FB forum. Janice Greenwell responded with a few photo of items in her collection, one of which had the label on the back with the color code YL. Her bright yellow bags look like mine rather than like the image posted above. The YL example there looks darker and less bright than the palomino example. In fact, it seems to look more like orange/yellow in that image.
> 
> I suspect that there was a db style fob with my yellow bag originally. If so, I’d buy one from eBay, but I want to be sure. I’ve noticed that all the cavalry bags with db hang tags have the collarless rivets. That’s how I guessed that indicated those were earlier bags. Some collarless rivet bags have duck hangtags, though, so they must have transitioned to the newer style fob during that era.
> 
> There are also differences in the shape and size of the fasteners on the shoulder strap. The bigger my collection grows, the more I find fascinating details to study.


I think either the DB fob or the duck fob would be right. It may simply come down to which one you prefer. Personally I'd go with a DB logo fob for a pre-tag bag such as yours.

The colors in that image are not the greatest...poor lighting I guess. These were posted on an old eBay Dooney guide that has since disappeared. I managed to grab the pictures before it went.


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello, please authenticate this Dooney I recently purchased.
Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Multicolor Leather Bucket Shoulder Bag 90's
 Listing: 113322547239
Seller: Crisiantjones
I received the bag and there is no Dooney tag inside.
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> Hello, please authenticate this Dooney I recently purchased.
> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Multicolor Leather Bucket Shoulder Bag 90's
> Listing: 113322547239
> Seller: Crisiantjones
> I received the bag and there is no Dooney tag inside.
> Thank you!


I'm not finding anything with that item number.

These are the completed listings from the seller you named but there's no dooney bag listed.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_so...=1&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


Post a link to the listing please.


----------



## OohPretty!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
eBay item number:
113322547239


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DOONEY-BOURKE-MULTICOLOUR-LEATHER-BUCKET-SHOULDER-BAG-90S/113322547239?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> eBay item number:
> 113322547239


Seller crisiantjones

I'm not liking what I see and I'm 99% sure it's fake but would like to see a picture of the inside.

ETA: I also can't believe how long the seller has gotten away with leaving the kind of feedbacks she leaves for buyers.


----------



## OohPretty!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> Thanks for your help!


Sorry but that bag is fake.


----------



## OohPretty!

Thanks, I notified the seller and she issued a full refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> Thanks, I notified the seller and she issued a full refund.


I'm glad to hear! 

Did she make you return it? If so, the seller should have covered return shipping but IMO, to pay for the return of a fake that can't be resold would be throwing good money after bad.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## OohPretty!

BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad to hear!
> 
> Did she make you return it? If so, the seller should have covered return shipping but IMO, to pay for the return of a fake that can't be resold would be throwing good money after bad.


No, she did not want it back.


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> No, she did not want it back.


I'm betting that the duck emblem will pry off (just glued on) and if so, you can remove it and donate the generic bag. If the duck isn't removable, I don't recommend donating or reselling because it keeps the fake in circulation and another buyer will eventually be fooled again.


----------



## teegee

hi experts!
considering getting this cute bag from eBay seller 1itsnewtoyou:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bou...GGzT:sc:USPSFirstClass!94941!US!-1:rk:37:pf:0

Here's a pic:


----------



## Catbird9

teegee said:


> hi experts!
> considering getting this cute bag from eBay seller 1itsnewtoyou:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bou...GGzT:sc:USPSFirstClass!94941!US!-1:rk:37:pf:0
> 
> Here's a pic:
> View attachment 4254226


I don't see any problems, but to confirm authenticity, please ask the seller for a picture of the red white and blue tag sewn inside the bag.

Welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## BeenBurned

teegee said:


> hi experts!
> considering getting this cute bag from eBay seller 1itsnewtoyou:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-bou...GGzT:sc:USPSFirstClass!94941!US!-1:rk:37:pf:0
> 
> Here's a pic:
> View attachment 4254226





Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems, but to confirm authenticity, please ask the seller for a picture of the red white and blue tag sewn inside the bag.
> 
> Welcome to the Purse Forum!


I agree with @Catbird9 that sellers should show both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number but in this case, I able to confirm authenticity. 

It's a bucket bag from the IT collection (about 2004-05) and the color is called bubble gum.


----------



## teegee

Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems, but to confirm authenticity, please ask the seller for a picture of the red white and blue tag sewn inside the bag.
> 
> Welcome to the Purse Forum!


Thank you! I'll see if she will send it, but she has NEVER, not once, answered a question I've sent (and there have been many)!


----------



## teegee

BeenBurned said:


> I agree with @Catbird9 that sellers should show both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number but in this case, I able to confirm authenticity.
> 
> It's a bucket bag from the IT collection (about 2004-05) and the color is called bubble gum.


Thank you BeenBurned! I love learning about the names of the collections and really appreciate you all sharing your knowledge (and love of these bags!) with everyone!
I will ask for a photo, but worry that it wasn't included (I think she should know better since she isn't a newbie and has many bags listed), and also that she has never EVER replied to any one of my questions.
Cheers!


----------



## whateve

teegee said:


> Thank you! I'll see if she will send it, but she has NEVER, not once, answered a question I've sent (and there have been many)!


Sounds like a seller that doesn't want your business. I doubt she would respond if you have a problem after the sale.


----------



## teegee

whateve said:


> Sounds like a seller that doesn't want your business. I doubt she would respond if you have a problem after the sale.



good point!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Sounds like a seller that doesn't want your business. I doubt she would respond if you have a problem after the sale.


^^^^ I'd find a better and more responsive seller than 1itsnewtoyou. (And if this were a bag you *were* interested in, I'd be tempted to let her know why she lost a customer!)

For the record, you might want to find a different seller anyway. In my records, I see that she had fake Dooneys twice in June.


----------



## Catbird9

teegee said:


> Thank you! I'll see if she will send it, but she has NEVER, not once, answered a question I've sent (and there have been many)!





whateve said:


> Sounds like a seller that doesn't want your business. I doubt she would respond if you have a problem after the sale.





BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ I'd find a better and more responsive seller than 1itsnewtoyou. (And if this were a bag you *were* interested in, I'd be tempted to let her know why she lost a customer!)
> 
> For the record, you might want to find a different seller anyway. In my records, I see that she had fake Dooneys twice in June.



I agree, you might want to look further. Here's another one, from a different seller, for comparison. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...et-Logo-Print-Rainbow-Hobo-Purse/273550969526


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> I agree, you might want to look further. Here's another one, from a different seller, for comparison.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...et-Logo-Print-Rainbow-Hobo-Purse/273550969526


And it's cheaper, has free shipping and shows the necessary pictures.


----------



## teegee

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ I'd find a better and more responsive seller than 1itsnewtoyou. (And if this were a bag you *were* interested in, I'd be tempted to let her know why she lost a customer!)
> 
> For the record, you might want to find a different seller anyway. In my records, I see that she had fake Dooneys twice in June.



OK, thanks, that sounds terrible, but now I feel like if its fake it shouldn't be listed for some other poor person to buy...


----------



## teegee

teegee said:


> OK, thanks, that sounds terrible, but now I feel like if its fake it shouldn't be listed for some other poor person to buy...



PS - how is she still allowed to sell on eBay with 2 fakes twice in the same month!?!?!


----------



## whateve

teegee said:


> PS - how is she still allowed to sell on eBay with 2 fakes twice in the same month!?!?!


It happens all the time. It takes more than a few fakes for ebay to kick someone off. They might limit the amount she can list for awhile. It depends on if those fakes were reported and removed by ebay. A lot of fakes never get removed.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## teegee

hmmm, update - just checked eBay about this bag again and it can't be found - can someone take a looksie and see if it looks like this seller is "no longer with us"?  Hoping maybe all her fakes caught up to her?


----------



## teegee

teegee said:


> hmmm, update - just checked eBay about this bag again and it can't be found - can someone take a looksie and see if it looks like this seller is "no longer with us"?  Hoping maybe all her fakes caught up to her?


(also, do you guys have a "tip jar"?  If not, I think you should - I think people would gladly pitch in as a thank you for your expertise!)


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> ^^^^ I'd find a better and more responsive seller than 1itsnewtoyou. (And if this were a bag you *were* interested in, I'd be tempted to let her know why she lost a customer!)
> 
> For the record, you might want to find a different seller anyway. In my records, I see that she had fake Dooneys twice in June.





teegee said:


> OK, thanks, that sounds terrible, but now I feel like if its fake it shouldn't be listed for some other poor person to buy...





teegee said:


> hmmm, update - just checked eBay about this bag again and it can't be found - can someone take a looksie and see if it looks like this seller is "no longer with us"?  Hoping maybe all her fakes caught up to her?


The seller was suspended: 
1itsnewtoyou (1753)
No longer a registered user
99.4% positive feedback


----------



## Jane Courtois

Hey. got this at a yard sale. Just wanted to know if it is authentic or not.
Dooney and Bourke
Don't know the listing number.
Item seller: was at a yard sale.
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jane Courtois said:


> View attachment 4280977
> View attachment 4280978
> View attachment 4280979
> View attachment 4280980
> 
> Hey. got this at a yard sale. Just wanted to know if it is authentic or not.
> Dooney and Bourke
> Don't know the listing number.
> Item seller: was at a yard sale.
> Thanks!


It's authentic from the IT collection.


----------



## Jane Courtois

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic from the IT collection.


wow! that is amazing! I actually thought it was fake. Thank you very much!


----------



## cokeefe

I couldn't find an "identify" this D&B bag thread so I thought I'd try this thread. I know it's authentic since it was purchased at an outlet, but just don't know the year or style name.


----------



## cokeefe

More images to help with identifying:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

cokeefe said:


> I couldn't find an "identify" this D&B bag thread so I thought I'd try this thread. I know it's authentic since it was purchased at an outlet, but just don't know the year or style name.


The duck logo looks like it might have been part of the Dillen collection.


----------



## Catbird9

Seller: luckypursesinflorida
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...ossbody-Purse-Mocha-Brown-L-KKIE/323607289345

Comments:  It appears to have a red white and blue tag inside, and the inside pockets look a bit like the early type of leather (as opposed to the later vinyl) pockets. The pebbled leather looks like genuine All-Weather Leather.

BUT I'm troubled by the criss-cross stitched detail on the sides of the bag below the d-rings, the type of clasp on the front closure, and the strap (although it could be a replacement). I can't see the leather duck emblem clearly but it seems OK.

Opinions welcome. Does anyone recognize the style?


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: luckypursesinflorida
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...ossbody-Purse-Mocha-Brown-L-KKIE/323607289345
> 
> Comments:  It appears to have a red white and blue tag inside, and the inside pockets look a bit like the early type of leather (as opposed to the later vinyl) pockets. The pebbled leather looks like genuine All-Weather Leather.
> 
> BUT I'm troubled by the criss-cross stitched detail on the sides of the bag below the d-rings, the type of clasp on the front closure, and the strap (although it could be a replacement). I can't see the leather duck emblem clearly but it seems OK.
> 
> Opinions welcome. Does anyone recognize the style?


I don't recognize it and don't have time to research at this time but I have a few reservations and comments.

1. Although not as obvious as some fakes show, in some pics, I think I see 2-toned pebbling, i.e., the raised part a slightly darker color than the indented part. 
2. The seller doesn't show how the red, white and blue label is attached nor does she show the serial. (There have been cases where I've seen genuine labels sloppily attached to fakes.)
3. In picture #6 that shows a portion of the underside of the flap, the color and texture look off; color too light and texture wrong.
4. And that picture (^^^#6), to the right of the flap, you can see the 2-tone pebbling.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I don't recognize it and don't have time to research at this time but I have a few reservations and comments.
> 
> 1. Although not as obvious as some fakes show, in some pics, I think I see 2-toned pebbling, i.e., the raised part a slightly darker color than the indented part.
> 2. The seller doesn't show how the red, white and blue label is attached nor does she show the serial. (There have been cases where I've seen genuine labels sloppily attached to fakes.)
> 3. In picture #6 that shows a portion of the underside of the flap, the color and texture look off; color too light and texture wrong.
> 4. And that picture (^^^#6), to the right of the flap, you can see the 2-tone pebbling.


Thanks, I see what you mean about picture #6, and the red white and blue tag not being fully visible.

I doubt it's authentic, but not 100% certain, so I won't report it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Seller: luckypursesinflorida
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...ossbody-Purse-Mocha-Brown-L-KKIE/323607289345
> 
> Comments:  It appears to have a red white and blue tag inside, and the inside pockets look a bit like the early type of leather (as opposed to the later vinyl) pockets. The pebbled leather looks like genuine All-Weather Leather.
> 
> BUT I'm troubled by the criss-cross stitched detail on the sides of the bag below the d-rings, the type of clasp on the front closure, and the strap (although it could be a replacement). I can't see the leather duck emblem clearly but it seems OK.
> 
> Opinions welcome. Does anyone recognize the style?





BeenBurned said:


> I don't recognize it and don't have time to research at this time but I have a few reservations and comments.
> 
> 1. Although not as obvious as some fakes show, in some pics, I think I see 2-toned pebbling, i.e., the raised part a slightly darker color than the indented part.
> 2. The seller doesn't show how the red, white and blue label is attached nor does she show the serial. (There have been cases where I've seen genuine labels sloppily attached to fakes.)
> 3. In picture #6 that shows a portion of the underside of the flap, the color and texture look off; color too light and texture wrong.
> 4. And that picture (^^^#6), to the right of the flap, you can see the 2-tone pebbling.





Catbird9 said:


> Thanks, I see what you mean about picture #6, and the red white and blue tag not being fully visible.
> 
> I doubt it's authentic, but not 100% certain, so I won't report it.


Okay, I've taken another look and I'm positive that it's fake. 

The bag is a cross between a kilty (front) and equestrian (back) and I think the red, white and blue tag was attached by "someone" who wasn't working at D&B!

The underside of the flap should be a slightly lighter version of the leather. (It's the back unfinished leather and the color should match as in this example and this one.)

The listing is reportable.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> Okay, I've taken another look and I'm positive that it's fake.
> 
> The bag is a cross between a kilty (front) and equestrian (back) and I think the red, white and blue tag was attached by "someone" who wasn't working at D&B!
> 
> The underside of the flap should be a slightly lighter version of the leather. (It's the back unfinished leather and the color should match as in this example and this one.)
> 
> The listing is reportable.



I agree, too many red flags and mixing elements of different styles. It borrows from the two styles you mentioned, and another one -- this pre-tag Over and Under:

https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/OU/1228-R701-rougebt.htm

The color of the inside leather compared to the outside is definitely off.

The front clasp vaguely resembles the Kilty configuration, but the pushlock piece is different: there shouldn't be a hole in the center.




Thank you!


----------



## GardenGal21

Hello,
Listing: Dooney & Bourke Signature Canvas Barrel Bag w/Leather Accent and Zipper Top
Seller: talonsuniquefindsfla
Listing number: 113443800349
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113443800349
Is this bag authentic? Also, does Dooney & Bourke use silver hardware? Would this bag have come with a Fob?
Thank you


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

GardenGal21 said:


> Hello,
> Listing: Dooney & Bourke Signature Canvas Barrel Bag w/Leather Accent and Zipper Top
> Seller: talonsuniquefindsfla
> Listing number: 113443800349
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113443800349
> Is this bag authentic? Also, does Dooney & Bourke use silver hardware? Would this bag have come with a Fob?
> Thank you


It's an authentic signature barrel bag. I believe it would have come with a fob with an enameled duck similar to the attached:


----------



## GardenGal21

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic signature barrel bag. I believe it would have come with a fob with an enameled duck similar to the attached:
> View attachment 4297804


----------



## GardenGal21

Thank you.


----------



## applebrynn

Hello, found this at the thrift store, unsure if it's fake or not, but it looked convincing to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

applebrynn said:


> Hello, found this at the thrift store, unsure if it's fake or not, but it looked convincing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299167
> View attachment 4299168
> View attachment 4299169
> View attachment 4299170
> View attachment 4299171
> View attachment 4299172
> View attachment 4299173
> View attachment 4299174


It's an authentic bucket bag, probably part of QVC's items.


----------



## Lothruin

Item: Dooney & Bourke planner
Listing Number: 142694949628
Seller: magicboostlabz
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...h=item21394822fc:g:OGQAAOSwSKtaik97:rk:6:pf:0
Comments:
I'm looking for an authentication on this item, in part because I found one exactly like it, but green, yesterday but did not buy it because the pale material on the lining is not leather, but some kind of sueded fabric, and it has some damage where it has stuck to the leather in places and pulled off the flocking, and you can see the same kind of damage inside this one. But there are a lot of these larger planner portfolio things that have the same material, and pockets instead of a ring binder, etc., so I'm looking to know if D&B actually made a planner like this, or if authentic D&B would have been lined with leather, and there are just a LOT of this exact type of fake out there. I know you can't authenticate the item I did not buy, but if THIS item is authentic I may go back because it was only $4 and was in reasonably good shape.


----------



## Catbird9

Lothruin said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke planner
> Listing Number: 142694949628
> Seller: magicboostlabz
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...h=item21394822fc:g:OGQAAOSwSKtaik97:rk:6:pf:0
> Comments:
> I'm looking for an authentication on this item, in part because I found one exactly like it, but green, yesterday but did not buy it because the pale material on the lining is not leather, but some kind of sueded fabric, and it has some damage where it has stuck to the leather in places and pulled off the flocking, and you can see the same kind of damage inside this one. But there are a lot of these larger planner portfolio things that have the same material, and pockets instead of a ring binder, etc., so I'm looking to know if D&B actually made a planner like this, or if authentic D&B would have been lined with leather, and there are just a LOT of this exact type of fake out there. I know you can't authenticate the item I did not buy, but if THIS item is authentic I may go back because it was only $4 and was in reasonably good shape.


The planner in the listing is authentic. That light beige coating was used inside wallets, coin pouches and planners like that one. It did tend to flake off, unfortunately.


----------



## Lothruin

Catbird9 said:


> The planner in the listing is authentic. That light beige coating was used inside wallets, coin pouches and planners like that one. It did tend to flake off, unfortunately.


Thank you! I think I will go back after the green one, then. I carried it around because everything but that slightly damaged fabric looked good to me, but I wasn't sure, and put it back. Knowing they did use this type of material, I'm pretty well convinced the one I left behind is authentic. Maybe I can catch it before someone else does.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lothruin said:


> Thank you! I think I will go back after the green one, then. I carried it around because everything but that slightly damaged fabric looked good to me, but I wasn't sure, and put it back. Knowing they did use this type of material, I'm pretty well convinced the one I left behind is authentic. Maybe I can catch it before someone else does.


If you can get that for $4, you'll have (almost) literally stolen it! It's awesome when that happens! 
Nice find!


----------



## MarieSJ

Hello, I am helping my grandmother clean out her closets and we came across this supposed D&B bag. She thinks it is from the late 80s, early 90s. I don't see a tag inside other than a made in China tag, so I feel like it is fake. Can anyone help us authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

MarieSJ said:


> Hello, I am helping my grandmother clean out her closets and we came across this supposed D&B bag. She thinks it is from the late 80s, early 90s. I don't see a tag inside other than a made in China tag, so I feel like it is fake. Can anyone help us authenticate? Thank you!



Your feeling is correct, it is fake.


----------



## MarieSJ

Catbird9 said:


> Your feeling is correct, it is fake.


Thank you for confirming!


----------



## Jacynthe

Request for authentication please. Thank you!!
Item Name : large hobo?
Link; none, purchased at GW. dimensions 12"Wx9"Hx4"depth
Comments; I have older DnB (AWL) where the strap is removable by brass 'buttons'. This bag seems to have the "buttons" but is sewed on and non removable. Since I am not too familiar with this style, and it was purchased at GW, I am requesting an authentication please. Also, the interior tag is sewn into the leather so I am unable to lift it to show you the serial number. Thank you!
photos:


----------



## Catbird9

Jacynthe said:


> Request for authentication please. Thank you!!
> Item Name : large hobo?
> Link; none, purchased at GW. dimensions 12"Wx9"Hx4"depth
> Comments; I have older DnB (AWL) where the strap is removable by brass 'buttons'. This bag seems to have the "buttons" but is sewed on and non removable. Since I am not too familiar with this style, and it was purchased at GW, I am requesting an authentication please. Also, the interior tag is sewn into the leather so I am unable to lift it to show you the serial number. Thank you!
> photos:


Authentic. The strap attachments are correct for that bag. Nice find!


----------



## Jacynthe

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic. The strap attachments are correct for that bag. Nice find!


Thanks Catbird9! I appreciate your advice and time!!! btw, love the little ergo in your pic  (I think that is one, I'm still learning!)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kithrobyn

Hi,

Can you please look at this bag for me?  Thank you for your help.

Item: 
*Women's Genuine Leather Handbag by Dooney & Burke*
Listing number:
Seller: Goodwill Industries of Central North Carolina, Inc.
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62481917
Comments:


----------



## kithrobyn

Can you please authenticate this Dooney for me?  Thank you for your help.

Item:   
*Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Shoulder Bag*
Listing number:  
Seller: Goodwill of Central & Southern Indiana
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62464492
Comments:


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please look at this bag for me?  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item:
> *Women's Genuine Leather Handbag by Dooney & Burke*
> Listing number:
> Seller: Goodwill Industries of Central North Carolina, Inc.
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62481917
> Comments:


It seems authentic to me. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Can you please authenticate this Dooney for me?  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item:
> *Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Shoulder Bag*
> Listing number:
> Seller: Goodwill of Central & Southern Indiana
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62464492
> Comments:


It looks authentic to me. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

kithrobyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please look at this bag for me?  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item:
> *Women's Genuine Leather Handbag by Dooney & Burke*
> Listing number:
> Seller: Goodwill Industries of Central North Carolina, Inc.
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62481917
> Comments:





kithrobyn said:


> Can you please authenticate this Dooney for me?  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item:
> *Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Shoulder Bag*
> Listing number:
> Seller: Goodwill of Central & Southern Indiana
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/62464492
> Comments:





Catbird9 said:


> It seems authentic to me. Other opinions welcome.





Catbird9 said:


> It looks authentic to me. Other opinions welcome.


I agree. Both are authentic.


----------



## amykinnz

My boyfriend's mom gave me a Dooney and Bourke bag that I suspect may be fake, can you help me authenticate please? I don't know the name and can't find any similar styles online. Little black tag says Made in China. Thank you for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

amykinnz said:


> My boyfriend's mom gave me a Dooney and Bourke bag that I suspect may be fake, can you help me authenticate please? I don't know the name and can't find any similar styles online. Little black tag says Made in China. Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4313339
> View attachment 4313340
> View attachment 4313341
> View attachment 4313342
> View attachment 4313343
> View attachment 4313344
> View attachment 4313352


It's an authentic drawstring bag.


----------



## amykinnz

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic drawstring bag.


Thank you for your prompt reply! Glad it's authentic and will now eat crow to my future mother-in-law.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The duck logo on the front looks like the type used in the Dooney Dillen collection.  Dooney Dillen handbags were a good quality pebbled leather.   The trim details were contrast color,  as in your handbag.   Enjoy your 'new' Dooney.


----------



## kithrobyn

I found this in a thrift store today and grabbed it for my kiddo.  I wanted to see if it was authentic and also if anyone knows what its name/style is.  It's a small bag, about 10.5 inches at the widest point, and 7.5 inches high.


----------



## BeenBurned

kithrobyn said:


> I found this in a thrift store today and grabbed it for my kiddo.  I wanted to see if it was authentic and also if anyone knows what its name/style is.  It's a small bag, about 10.5 inches at the widest point, and 7.5 inches high.


It's genuine but I don't know the name.


----------



## mhaze127

Dooney and Bourke women’s wallet?
Purchased at a thrift store
Wondering if real to clean up for resale


















Thank you in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

mhaze127 said:


> Dooney and Bourke women’s wallet?
> Purchased at a thrift store
> Wondering if real to clean up for resale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


It's authentic.


----------



## carriem72

I got this bag at Goodwill and I’m fairly sure it’s authentic. I’m wondering if anyone knows anything about this texture and what it’s called.


----------



## BeenBurned

carriem72 said:


> I got this bag at Goodwill and I’m fairly sure it’s authentic. I’m wondering if anyone knows anything about this texture and what it’s called.


The tote is authentic. 

The texture is the type Louis Vuitton uses for its Epi line. 
*Epi leather - www.leather-dictionary.com - The Leather Dictionary*


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## carriem72

BeenBurned said:


> The tote is authentic.
> 
> The texture is the type Louis Vuitton uses for its Epi line.
> *Epi leather - www.leather-dictionary.com - The Leather Dictionary*



That was quick!  Thanks!  Do you know around when it was produced?  I really like the feel of the leather.


----------



## BeenBurned

carriem72 said:


> That was quick!  Thanks!  Do you know around when it was produced?  I really like the feel of the leather.


Sorry. I don't know. 

But you might be able to call dooney with the serial number. I think they can tell you when made and where sold. (I believe their database is extensive.)

@Catbird9 might know the age.


----------



## Catbird9

carriem72 said:


> That was quick!  Thanks!  Do you know around when it was produced?  I really like the feel of the leather.





BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. I don't know.
> 
> But you might be able to call dooney with the serial number. I think they can tell you when made and where sold. (I believe their database is extensive.)
> 
> @Catbird9 might know the age.



I'm sorry, I don't know either. I second BeenBurned's suggestion to give Dooney a call.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carriem72 said:


> I got this bag at Goodwill and I’m fairly sure it’s authentic. I’m wondering if anyone knows anything about this texture and what it’s called.


I believe it was called the Wavy Leather.   I had a similar tote.  It's over 5 years ago,  probably more.   I seem to remember something snapped in and out.....maybe a zipper closure or pocket.   I don't remember.  Congratulations on your find.   The leather was very durable.


----------



## MrsKC

carriem72 said:


> I got this bag at Goodwill and I’m fairly sure it’s authentic. I’m wondering if anyone knows anything about this texture and what it’s called.


I think that one was the “wavy leather.”


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> I think that one was the “wavy leather.”


Sorry...I didn’t see that LJ had already responded.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

This is cute, but the hardware makes me think that it is a fake. Can anyone authenticate this please.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...256741?hash=item23b3bb5fa5:g:F-EAAOSw8StbJRZD


----------



## Catbird9

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> This is cute, but the hardware makes me think that it is a fake. Can anyone authenticate this please.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...256741?hash=item23b3bb5fa5:g:F-EAAOSw8StbJRZD



I don't see any problems; other opinions welcome.


----------



## MrsKC

Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems; other opinions welcome.


This style—with the hardware— is an item from several years ago. I cant remember the actual name, possibly “quilted Florentine.”

Here is a link from a bag on Poshmark.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chestn...MIu-vmvYeM4AIVhSFpCh3djgNgEAQYAiABEgL0y_D_BwE


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

MrsKC said:


> This style—with the hardware— is an item from several years ago. I cant remember the actual name, possibly “quilted Florentine.”
> 
> Here is a link from a bag on Poshmark.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chestnut-Quilted-Nubuck-Florentine-Leather-Shopper-5c1e54c23c9844a97599e92f?utm_source=gdm&ad_partner=google&l_con=PREOWNED/USED&utm_source=gdm&gdm_bottom=false&campaign_id=1076453905&utm_campaign=1076453905&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIu-vmvYeM4AIVhSFpCh3djgNgEAQYAiABEgL0y_D_BwE



Thanks, ladies. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> This is cute, but the hardware makes me think that it is a fake. Can anyone authenticate this please.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...256741?hash=item23b3bb5fa5:g:F-EAAOSw8StbJRZD


I'm not an expert,  but I remember the style.  The heart shaped hardware appealed to some buyers of Dooney.  I wanted some items from that collection.... but the hearts weren't my thing..... the rest of the style was beautiful.


----------



## kithrobyn

I found this bag at the thrift store yesterday.  I am trying to verify it and maybe find out what type it is and when it was made.  I am figuring that at one point it had a shoulder strap because there are d rings on the sides.  Does anyone have a good source for replacement straps?  Thank you


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> I found this bag at the thrift store yesterday.  I am trying to verify it and maybe find out what type it is and when it was made.  I am figuring that at one point it had a shoulder strap because there are d rings on the sides.  Does anyone have a good source for replacement straps?  Thank you


If it measures about 12.5" x 10" x 3.5" it's an authentic Shoulder Satchel, style #R21. 

It did originally come with a shoulder strap. (Here's a nice example showing what kind of strap it came with: https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/968-zipshoulder-bonebt.htm).

Replacement straps come up now and then on eBay. Search for "dooney leather replacement strap." In fact, here's a nice one: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and...-Strap-Gold-Brass-Toned-Hardware/392210191781

(Replacement straps are usually pretty expensive compared to the cost of the bag itself, I have found!)


----------



## kithrobyn

Catbird9 said:


> If it measures about 12.5" x 10" x 3.5" it's an authentic Shoulder Satchel, style #R21.
> 
> It did originally come with a shoulder strap. (Here's a nice example showing what kind of strap it came with: https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/968-zipshoulder-bonebt.htm).
> 
> Replacement straps come up now and then on eBay. Search for "dooney leather replacement strap." In fact, here's a nice one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and...-Strap-Gold-Brass-Toned-Hardware/392210191781
> 
> (Replacement straps are usually pretty expensive compared to the cost of the bag itself, I have found!)


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## kithrobyn

Is the zipper supposed to extend on both sides?  I ask because one side of the zipper is tacked down with a brass circle piece and the other has the brass circle but isn't holding anything. 



Catbird9 said:


> If it measures about 12.5" x 10" x 3.5" it's an authentic Shoulder Satchel, style #R21.
> 
> It did originally come with a shoulder strap. (Here's a nice example showing what kind of strap it came with: https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/968-zipshoulder-bonebt.htm).
> 
> Replacement straps come up now and then on eBay. Search for "dooney leather replacement strap." In fact, here's a nice one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and...-Strap-Gold-Brass-Toned-Hardware/392210191781
> 
> (Replacement straps are usually pretty expensive compared to the cost of the bag itself, I have found!)


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## whateve

kithrobyn said:


> Is the zipper supposed to extend on both sides?  I ask because one side of the zipper is tacked down with a brass circle piece and the other has the brass circle but isn't holding anything.


One side of the zipper is tacked down and the other ends at the top of the bag.

ETA: I don't know what you mean by a brass circle that isn't holding anything.


----------



## kithrobyn

whateve said:


> One side of the zipper is tacked down and the other ends at the top of the bag.
> 
> ETA: I don't know what you mean by a brass circle that isn't holding anything.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> whateve said:
> 
> 
> 
> One side of the zipper is tacked down and the other ends at the top of the bag.
> 
> ETA: I don't know what you mean by a brass circle that isn't holding anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a photo.
Click to expand...


----------



## whateve

That's interesting. My shoulder satchel didn't have a button there.


----------



## mallomar

I bought this Bitsy Bag bag recently. I'm trying to confirm that it's authentic, and determine what it's made of. I thought the zebra was leather, but when I searched the auction sites, some sellers described it as coated canvas. I know the red trim is leather. Please let me know if I need to post more photos. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

mallomar said:


> I bought this Bitsy Bag bag recently. I'm trying to confirm that it's authentic, and determine what it's made of. I thought the zebra was leather, but when I searched the auction sites, some sellers described it as coated canvas. I know the red trim is leather. Please let me know if I need to post more photos. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4325544
> View attachment 4325545
> View attachment 4325546


It's authentic and AFAIK, it is leather though I understand why people might think it's coated canvas.


----------



## Catbird9

mallomar said:


> I bought this Bitsy Bag bag recently. I'm trying to confirm that it's authentic, and determine what it's made of. I thought the zebra was leather, but when I searched the auction sites, some sellers described it as coated canvas. I know the red trim is leather. Please let me know if I need to post more photos. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4325544
> View attachment 4325545
> View attachment 4325546





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and AFAIK, it is leather though I understand why people might think it's coated canvas.



I'm not sure it's leather. I think it's probably a coated fabric/PVC material, embossed with a texture.

I was unable to find a "ZE250 Bitsy Bag" on the QVC, Dooney.com or ilovedooney sites. However, I did find descriptions of the "Serengeti" collection, exotic animal prints that are made of coated cotton. This isn't definite proof, but merely a possible clue.

https://www.ilovedooney.com/serenge...ZESIRD#start=1&cgid=ild-collections-serengeti

https://www.dooney.com/search?pg=1&q=serengeti&sz=24&start=0


----------



## BeenBurned

mallomar said:


> I bought this Bitsy Bag bag recently. I'm trying to confirm that it's authentic, and determine what it's made of. I thought the zebra was leather, but when I searched the auction sites, some sellers described it as coated canvas. I know the red trim is leather. Please let me know if I need to post more photos. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4325544
> View attachment 4325545
> View attachment 4325546





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and AFAIK, it is leather though I understand why people might think it's coated canvas.





Catbird9 said:


> I'm not sure it's leather. I think it's probably a coated fabric/PVC material, embossed with a texture.
> 
> I was unable to find a "ZE250 Bitsy Bag" on the QVC, Dooney.com or ilovedooney sites. However, I did find descriptions of the "Serengeti" collection, exotic animal prints that are made of coated cotton. This isn't definite proof, but merely a possible clue.
> 
> https://www.ilovedooney.com/serenge...ZESIRD#start=1&cgid=ild-collections-serengeti
> 
> https://www.dooney.com/search?pg=1&q=serengeti&sz=24&start=0


ALthough the bitsy bags could be a different material, I had a flap wristlet and based on my pictures, the back of the patterned side sure appears to be leather. (I don't have any pictures of the label/tag showing what the material is.)


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> ALthough the bitsy bags could be a different material, I had a flap wristlet and based on my pictures, the back of the patterned side sure appears to be leather. (I don't have any pictures of the label/tag showing what the material is.)
> View attachment 4325984
> View attachment 4325985
> View attachment 4325986


This one does look like leather.


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> This one does look like leather.


I think the older items (from several years ago) were leather and maybe with the push against animal items they're using other materials now.


----------



## Lilybarb

BeenBurned said:


> ALthough the bitsy bags could be a different material, I had a flap wristlet and based on my pictures, the back of the patterned side sure appears to be leather. (I don't have any pictures of the label/tag showing what the material is.)
> View attachment 4325984
> View attachment 4325985
> View attachment 4325986


I have a Serengeti cosmetic bag purchased within the last year and it is leather.


----------



## Bestbagyet

mallomar said:


> I bought this Bitsy Bag bag recently. I'm trying to confirm that it's authentic, and determine what it's made of. I thought the zebra was leather, but when I searched the auction sites, some sellers described it as coated canvas. I know the red trim is leather. Please let me know if I need to post more photos. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4325544
> View attachment 4325545
> View attachment 4325546


Hi mallomar, just so you can see the difference between coated canvas and leather,  I'm providing a comparison pic of my hobo coated canvas giraffe and the teardrop leather zebra print handbags. I also included an up-close pic of the coated canvas.


----------



## mallomar

Thanks for all the helpful responses. My bag seems to have the same texture as the flap wristlet. I think my bag was from 2008, or possibly a little earlier, as I saw a post somewhere (possibly on this site) from someone who said they bought a Zebra Bitsy at Marshall's in 2008. I'm attaching a couple more photos, of closeups showing the texture. I'm obsessive about determining if it's leather because I'm trying to sell the bag, and of course I don't want to describe it as leather unless I'm sure it really is.


----------



## Bargermommy25

I have a DOONEY & BURKE PURSE AND I'm just trying to see if it's authentic or fake I believe it is fake but trying to get a professional opinion. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bargermommy25 said:


> I have a DOONEY & BURKE PURSE AND I'm just trying to see if it's authentic or fake I believe it is fake but trying to get a professional opinion. PLEASE HELP!!


Authentic tassel tote.


----------



## Bargermommy25

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic tassel tote.


So it is a real dooney and burke handbag??


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bargermommy25 said:


> So it is a real dooney and burke handbag??


Yup!


----------



## Bargermommy25

Ok thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bargermommy25

I was just wondering if there was a way to find out more about the bag and how much it is worth?? Anybody have any advice on someone that could help me out with that


----------



## Catbird9

Bargermommy25 said:


> I was just wondering if there was a way to find out more about the bag and how much it is worth?? Anybody have any advice on someone that could help me out with that



You can try searching eBay using the terms "dooney tassel tote" and you will see many different versions, probably not one exactly like yours. What yours would sell for depends on the size, color, and condition of the bag, and mostly, what a given buyer is willing to pay.

If you list it, be sure to give the measurements and take clear pictures, showing and describing any noticeable wear or damage. Show the red white and blue cloth tag and mention that it was made in the USA. Some important key words to use in your title or description are Dooney & Bourke, tassel tote, fabric, leather, signature (meaning that the name or initials of the company are on the fabric), and shoulder strap.


----------



## kithrobyn

Hi,
I bought two bags from an online auction and wanted to get them authenticated.  I provided the link as well as my photos.  I will do a separate post for the other bag because of the number of photos.  

If anyone knows what kind of material this bag is made of, I would love to know.  I think it is a textured canvas.

Thank you 

Item: D and B Domed Top Satchel
Listing number:
Seller: GoodWillOnline
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63364753
Comments: 

I took these photos because some of theirs weren't clear about which went with what bag.


----------



## kithrobyn

Item: I have no idea the style name
Listing number:
Seller: GoodWillOnline
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63364753
Comments:


----------



## kithrobyn

kithrobyn said:


> Hi,
> I bought two bags from an online auction and wanted to get them authenticated.  I provided the link as well as my photos.  I will do a separate post for the other bag because of the number of photos.
> 
> If anyone knows what kind of material this bag is made of, I would love to know.  I think it is a textured canvas.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item: D and B Domed Top Satchel
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWillOnline
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63364753
> Comments:
> 
> I took these photos because some of theirs weren't clear about which went with what bag.
> 
> View attachment 4345428
> View attachment 4345430
> View attachment 4345432
> View attachment 4345434
> View attachment 4345435
> View attachment 4345436


I think it may be Saffiano leather?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kithrobyn said:


> Item: I have no idea the style name
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWillOnline
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63364753
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4345444
> View attachment 4345445
> View attachment 4345446
> View attachment 4345447
> View attachment 4345448
> View attachment 4345449


The rectangular bag with the flap closure and toggle appears to be a Florentine leather Toggle cross body Dooney.    It came in 2 sizes.... a smaller and a medium size..
You can see it on the Dooney site.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kithrobyn said:


> Hi,
> I bought two bags from an online auction and wanted to get them authenticated.  I provided the link as well as my photos.  I will do a separate post for the other bag because of the number of photos.
> 
> If anyone knows what kind of material this bag is made of, I would love to know.  I think it is a textured canvas.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item: D and B Domed Top Satchel
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWillOnline
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63364753
> Comments:
> 
> I took these photos because some of theirs weren't clear about which went with what bag.
> 
> View attachment 4345428
> View attachment 4345430
> View attachment 4345432
> View attachment 4345434
> View attachment 4345435
> View attachment 4345436


The crosshatch pattern visible on the trim of the domed satchel leads me to believe it's saffiano leather.   I can't see the pattern on the front of the bag,  but if it's the same,  then it's likely saffiano leather.   The style of this domed satchel with the belting detail on the front looks like the Bristol.  Dooney had done the Bristol in a number of leathers,  but I've never seen it in saffiano before.   That doesn't mean anything other than I didn't run across the style in that leather.

I'm not an authenticator,  just trying to provide you with some information about the styles and the leather.


----------



## kithrobyn

lavenderjunkie said:


> The crosshatch pattern visible on the trim of the domed satchel leads me to believe it's saffiano leather.   I can't see the pattern on the front of the bag,  but if it's the same,  then it's likely saffiano leather.   The style of this domed satchel with the belting detail on the front looks like the Bristol.  Dooney had done the Bristol in a number of leathers,  but I've never seen it in saffiano before.   That doesn't mean anything other than I didn't run across the style in that leather.
> 
> I'm not an authenticator,  just trying to provide you with some information about the styles and the leather.


Thank you, I appreciate it.  They're both pretty darn awesome


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Hi,
> I bought two bags from an online auction and wanted to get them authenticated.  I provided the link as well as my photos.  I will do a separate post for the other bag because of the number of photos.
> 
> If anyone knows what kind of material this bag is made of, I would love to know.  I think it is a textured canvas.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item: D and B Domed Top Satchel
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWillOnline
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63364753
> Comments:
> 
> I took these photos because some of theirs weren't clear about which went with what bag.
> 
> View attachment 4345428
> View attachment 4345430
> View attachment 4345432
> View attachment 4345434
> View attachment 4345435
> View attachment 4345436


It's authentic. I don't know the style name or the material, sorry.


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Item: I have no idea the style name
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWillOnline
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/63364753
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4345444
> View attachment 4345445
> View attachment 4345446
> View attachment 4345447
> View attachment 4345448
> View attachment 4345449


Authentic. One of my favorite Florentine styles, too.


----------



## kithrobyn

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic. One of my favorite Florentine styles, too.


Thank you very much


----------



## ShannonZee

Hi! My first post and I’m not if this is where it should go. 

I purchased a Dooney Florentine small satchel last week. It was on sale on dooney.com so I was elated and bought it. After perusing the site this week, I discovered my bag was different from the other Florentine satchels listed. 

The model number I got is 8L98B NA. But there is an 8L980 NA that the same but different, if that makes sense. Dooney says one (mine) is the older model (therefor on sale) and the other is the newer model. My inside doesn’t have the red and green liner and my tassels are red on back. It feels like a fake! Does anyone have a model like mine? 

Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

ShannonZee said:


> Hi! My first post and I’m not if this is where it should go.
> 
> I purchased a Dooney Florentine small satchel last week. It was on sale on dooney.com so I was elated and bought it. After perusing the site this week, I discovered my bag was different from the other Florentine satchels listed.
> 
> The model number I got is 8L98B NA. But there is an 8L980 NA that the same but different, if that makes sense. Dooney says one (mine) is the older model (therefor on sale) and the other is the newer model. My inside doesn’t have the red and green liner and my tassels are red on back. It feels like a fake! Does anyone have a model like mine?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum. If you'd like one the authenticators here to take a look at your bag, please post the information requested in post #1 of this thread, including pictures of the bag, as well as both sides of the tag sewn inside the bag. Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ShannonZee said:


> Hi! My first post and I’m not if this is where it should go.
> 
> I purchased a Dooney Florentine small satchel last week. It was on sale on dooney.com so I was elated and bought it. After perusing the site this week, I discovered my bag was different from the other Florentine satchels listed.
> 
> The model number I got is 8L98B NA. But there is an 8L980 NA that the same but different, if that makes sense. Dooney says one (mine) is the older model (therefor on sale) and the other is the newer model. My inside doesn’t have the red and green liner and my tassels are red on back. It feels like a fake! Does anyone have a model like mine?
> 
> Thanks!



If your bag was purchased from Dooney.com directly,  then relax.  That is the official Dooney site.  There are 2 different models numbers for some of the Dooney handbags,  including the Florentine small satchel.  The differences can reflect older and newer models,  possibly with slight styling differences.  I've ordered 2 small Florentine satchels in the same month and gotten 2 different item numbers.   The web site didn't give an hints and the pictures were 'stock' and didn't show the subtle differences.
I've also bought both models of the small Flo satchel in stores,  over the years.

In the case of the small Florentine satchels,  some are MADE IN USA and some are Made in China.   The ones MADE IN USA have red leather accents inside the collar below the zipper and also on the underside of the tassels.   The Made in China ones have the green suede accents.
Also the bottom of the MADE IN USA small satchels have a rectangular leather panel extending across the entire base (outside).   The Made in China versions have a center seam and no rectangular leather support panel.

I also have other MADE IN USA  small Dooney satchels in other leathers.
The styling differences may or may not make a difference to most Dooney collectors,  that's a personal choice.   I always look for the MADE IN USA bags, when I can find them,  as I prefer to buy made in America when I can.   The volume of bags Dooney makes in the USA is much smaller that the number they make in China.

I hope you enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## smichelle

Hi, long time lurker here. I saw this legal brief on ebay and was wondering if it's authentic. Also, I wasn't sure if comments refereed to their description or if I'm supposed to give my own comments. I provided both, just in case. 

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE AWL Messenger Briefcase Laptop Cross-body Bag Made in USA
Listing number: couldn't find this on the listing. 
Seller: mrcdeals
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...aptop-Cross-body-Bag-Made-in-USA/113592450793
Comments: 
[from website] 
DOONEY & BOURKE All Weather Leather Messenger / Briefcase / Laptop Bag. Made in USA.
Very nice pre-owned bag. There is some leather wear at handles - see pictures. Small amount of leather checking at strap buckles - minor. Ink mark on end of bag. Over all - outer bag very nice. Inner bag very nice as well. 

[from me] 
I've never seen a legal brief with so many pockets on the interior and the back pocket appears to have a zipper, which I also have not seen before. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ShannonZee

lavenderjunkie said:


> If your bag was purchased from Dooney.com directly,  then relax.  That is the official Dooney site.  There are 2 different models numbers for some of the Dooney handbags,  including the Florentine small satchel.  The differences can reflect older and newer models,  possibly with slight styling differences.  I've ordered 2 small Florentine satchels in the same month and gotten 2 different item numbers.   The web site didn't give an hints and the pictures were 'stock' and didn't show the subtle differences.
> I've also bought both models of the small Flo satchel in stores,  over the years.
> 
> In the case of the small Florentine satchels,  some are MADE IN USA and some are Made in China.   The ones MADE IN USA have red leather accents inside the collar below the zipper and also on the underside of the tassels.   The Made in China ones have the green suede accents.
> Also the bottom of the MADE IN USA small satchels have a rectangular leather panel extending across the entire base (outside).   The Made in China versions have a center seam and no rectangular leather support panel.
> 
> I also have other MADE IN USA  small Dooney satchels in other leathers.
> The styling differences may or may not make a difference to most Dooney collectors,  that's a personal choice.   I always look for the MADE IN USA bags, when I can find them,  as I prefer to buy made in America when I can.   The volume of bags Dooney makes in the USA is much smaller that the number they make in China.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new handbag.


Than thank you so much for your reply! I do feel much better and I am loving my bag. I’ve wanted one for so long and I finally have it. Now I want more LOL


----------



## Catbird9

smichelle said:


> Hi, long time lurker here. I saw this legal brief on ebay and was wondering if it's authentic. Also, I wasn't sure if comments refereed to their description or if I'm supposed to give my own comments. I provided both, just in case.
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE AWL Messenger Briefcase Laptop Cross-body Bag Made in USA
> Listing number: couldn't find this on the listing.
> Seller: mrcdeals
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...aptop-Cross-body-Bag-Made-in-USA/113592450793
> Comments:
> [from website]
> DOONEY & BOURKE All Weather Leather Messenger / Briefcase / Laptop Bag. Made in USA.
> Very nice pre-owned bag. There is some leather wear at handles - see pictures. Small amount of leather checking at strap buckles - minor. Ink mark on end of bag. Over all - outer bag very nice. Inner bag very nice as well.
> 
> [from me]
> I've never seen a legal brief with so many pockets on the interior and the back pocket appears to have a zipper, which I also have not seen before.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Welcome to the forum.

Your instincts are correct, the bag is fake.


----------



## smichelle

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your instincts are correct, the bag is fake.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## rissaarenee

Hi all! Just wondering if this is truly an authentic Dooney & Bourke
Item: Dooney & Bourke Barrel Bag
Listing number: N/A
Seller: shop_found
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-Barrel-Bag-5c5b3e272e1478276739119e




Comments: link includes more pictures as well as a picture of what may be a registration card. thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

rissaarenee said:


> Hi all! Just wondering if this is truly an authentic Dooney & Bourke
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Barrel Bag
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: shop_found
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-Barrel-Bag-5c5b3e272e1478276739119e
> View attachment 4349126
> View attachment 4349127
> View attachment 4349128
> 
> Comments: link includes more pictures as well as a picture of what may be a registration card. thank you!


In my opinion, it's authentic.


----------



## rissaarenee

Catbird9 said:


> In my opinion, it's authentic.


Great thanks, couldn't tell because I've never had a Dooney & Bourke bag before! I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## Steph444

Hello!  I recently got a green retro embossed small lexington at a garage sale. Tags are attached but it does look like it was used once or twice. Inside was the dust bag with some Dooney & Bourke tissue paper and in the pocket was a little sticker that says "SAMH3 OT Sample Handbag Exclusive 320885128"
The bag is SO CUTE but I can't find the small lexington anywhere on line in the retro embossed of any color. Nothing even for sale used.
	

		
			
		

		
	








So I was wondering if you experts know what I've got here.


----------



## kithrobyn

Can someone look at these for me and tell me what you think?  Thanks.


Item: *Dooney & Bourke Crossbody & Feed Bag Style Purses*
Listing number:
Seller: Goodwill Retail Services, Inc.
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64426429
Comments:


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Can someone look at these for me and tell me what you think?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item: *Dooney & Bourke Crossbody & Feed Bag Style Purses*
> Listing number:
> Seller: Goodwill Retail Services, Inc.
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64426429
> Comments:


Authentic Large Kilty Bag (R45) and authentic Small Hobo Bag (R151).


----------



## smichelle

Hi everyone. I recently got this legal brief from poshmark. I don't really shop there much because there is so little quality control. But I've been wanting to get a black legal brief for ages and when I finally found one, I couldn't resist! Even before I purchased it, I had reservations and when it came in the mail today, I was even more unsure. I've provided the pics below as well as the required info. 

Basically even though it has the DB tag and the belt loops for the straps say "solid brass", the zipper and look of the interior pocket seems suspicious to me. Also, the front loop for closure doesn't say "solid brass." Honestly, I've never seen one irl before but I do read alot of the horsekeeping dooney entries especially ones about the legal brief. So I thought I knew better! 

Thanks again. 


Item: dooney and Bourke legal brief 
Listing number: not sure if posh has this 
Seller: senica41
Link: not sure if I can link since I've already purchased, also not sure how to link from another app 
Comments: Seller noted it's authentic.


----------



## kithrobyn

smichelle said:


> Hi everyone. I recently got this legal brief from poshmark. I don't really shop there much because there is so little quality control. But I've been wanting to get a black legal brief for ages and when I finally found one, I couldn't resist! Even before I purchased it, I had reservations and when it came in the mail today, I was even more unsure. I've provided the pics below as well as the required info.
> 
> Basically even though it has the DB tag and the belt loops for the straps say "solid brass", the zipper and look of the interior pocket seems suspicious to me. Also, the front loop for closure doesn't say "solid brass." Honestly, I've never seen one irl before but I do read alot of the horsekeeping dooney entries especially ones about the legal brief. So I thought I knew better!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Item: dooney and Bourke legal brief
> Listing number: not sure if posh has this
> Seller: senica41
> Link: not sure if I can link since I've already purchased, also not sure how to link from another app
> Comments: Seller noted it's authentic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364529
> View attachment 4364530
> View attachment 4364531
> View attachment 4364532
> View attachment 4364533
> View attachment 4364534
> View attachment 4364535
> View attachment 4364536


 

I'm not an authenticator but I do use Poshmark.  I think this is the link for the listing
https://poshmark.com/listing/DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-BLK-LEATHER-BRIEF-CASE-5c70662ac617774f070edfb4


----------



## smichelle

kithrobyn said:


> I'm not an authenticator but I do use Poshmark.  I think this is the link for the listing
> https://poshmark.com/listing/DOONEY-AND-BOURKE-BLK-LEATHER-BRIEF-CASE-5c70662ac617774f070edfb4


Yes! It's that one. Thanks for posting for me. I had no idea that listings remain even after the item has been sold.


----------



## kithrobyn

smichelle said:


> Yes! It's that one. Thanks for posting for me. I had no idea that listings remain even after the item has been sold.


No problem, glad I could help.  I know some people don't like Posh but I've had really good experiences there


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

smichelle said:


> Hi everyone. I recently got this legal brief from poshmark. I don't really shop there much because there is so little quality control. But I've been wanting to get a black legal brief for ages and when I finally found one, I couldn't resist! Even before I purchased it, I had reservations and when it came in the mail today, I was even more unsure. I've provided the pics below as well as the required info.
> 
> Basically even though it has the DB tag and the belt loops for the straps say "solid brass", the zipper and look of the interior pocket seems suspicious to me. Also, the front loop for closure doesn't say "solid brass." Honestly, I've never seen one irl before but I do read alot of the horsekeeping dooney entries especially ones about the legal brief. So I thought I knew better!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Item: dooney and Bourke legal brief
> Listing number: not sure if posh has this
> Seller: senica41
> Link: not sure if I can link since I've already purchased, also not sure how to link from another app
> Comments: Seller noted it's authentic.



It's an authentic Legal Brief. There's one currently listed on Horsekeeping if you want to compare the inside pocket and other details.

https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/BC/1118-P12-legal-brief-black.htm[/QUOTE]


----------



## smichelle

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Legal Brief. There's one currently listed on Horsekeeping if you want to compare the inside pocket and other details.
> 
> https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/BC/1118-P12-legal-brief-black.htm


[/QUOTE]Whew thanks for letting me know. I feel much better about it now. Also, thanks for the link. I'll check out the legal briefs !


----------



## kithrobyn

Can someone look at this one for me?  The strap and the white thread are making me concerned.

Item: 
*Dooney & Bourke Black/Brown Crossbody Purse*

Listing number:
Seller: GoodWill Online
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64454788
Comments:


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Can someone look at this one for me?  The strap and the white thread are making me concerned.
> 
> Item:
> *Dooney & Bourke Black/Brown Crossbody Purse*
> 
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWill Online
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64454788
> Comments:


I believe it's authentic. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## kithrobyn

Can someone look at this one for me?  I've compared it to stuff on horsekeeping.com and haven't been able to find a tag that matches.  And the style is similar to the Dover drawstring, the back is different.


Item: *Dooney&Bourke White/Brown Leather Shoulder Purse*
Listing number:
Seller: GoodWill Online
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64786270
Comments:


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Can someone look at this one for me?  I've compared it to stuff on horsekeeping.com and haven't been able to find a tag that matches.  And the style is similar to the Dover drawstring, the back is different.
> 
> 
> Item: *Dooney&Bourke White/Brown Leather Shoulder Purse*
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWill Online
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64786270
> Comments:


It's fake.


----------



## kithrobyn

Catbird9 said:


> It's fake.


I thought so.  Thank.  I reported it, we'll see if they remove it.


----------



## kithrobyn

Can someone check on these two for me? I'm thinking the smaller bag is a plaza bag?  The other bag looks like an Essex but doesn't have the drawstring side thing so I have no idea.

Item: 
*2 DOONEY & BOURKE Brown Leather Satchel Handbags*
Listing number:
Seller: GoodWill Online
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64632909


----------



## Catbird9

kithrobyn said:


> Can someone check on these two for me? I'm thinking the smaller bag is a plaza bag?  The other bag looks like an Essex but doesn't have the drawstring side thing so I have no idea.
> 
> Item:
> *2 DOONEY & BOURKE Brown Leather Satchel Handbags*
> Listing number:
> Seller: GoodWill Online
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64632909


Both seem authentic. The smaller one is a Plaza Bag and the other is a Small Essex with a missing crossbody strap. Someone added a rolled handle to it. I imagine it would be very awkward getting in and out of that bag. It looks like there's hardly enough space to open the flap. I would want to see more pictures of the interiors of both bags before purchasing.


----------



## kithrobyn

Catbird9 said:


> Both seem authentic. The smaller one is a Plaza Bag and the other is a Small Essex with a missing crossbody strap. Someone added a rolled handle to it. I imagine it would be very awkward getting in and out of that bag. It looks like there's hardly enough space to open the flap. I would want to see more pictures of the interiors of both bags before purchasing.


Replacing the handle makes sense now, I could not figure out for the life of me what was going on with that bag, lol.  It was completely throwing me because the rest looked alright.  Thanks, I'll pass on it.  Thank you so much for your help tonight; appreciate it greatly.


----------



## sunshine89029

Would someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?  It has the rw&b tag inside, but no numbers on the back of it.


----------



## Catbird9

sunshine89029 said:


> Would someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?  It has the rw&b tag inside, but no numbers on the back of it.


I don't see any problems, but I'd like to see the inside of the bag including a closeup of the rw&b tag.


----------



## sunshine89029

Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems, but I'd like to see the inside of the bag including a closeup of the rw&b tag.


I've included more pictures.  There's a black tag also, but it doesn't say anything on it.  If this bag is authentic, do you know what the style of it is called?  And there's not a fabric tag in it either, but it feels lik
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 e leather?


----------



## Catbird9

sunshine89029 said:


> I've included more pictures.  There's a black tag also, but it doesn't say anything on it.  If this bag is authentic, do you know what the style of it is called?  And there's not a fabric tag in it either, but it feels lik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375838
> View attachment 4375839
> View attachment 4375840
> View attachment 4375841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e leather?


It's authentic, but I don't know what it was called, sorry.


----------



## sunshine89029

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic, but I don't know what it was called, sorry.


Ok thank you so much


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Abirdloverr

Hello all!

I recently found a vintage Dooney and Bourke mini crossbody at a vintage market at a local spot. I picked it up but needed to authenticate it. Thank you!

Item: Dooney and Bourke Model B760 Drawstring Pouch
Purchased from local vintage market


----------



## Catbird9

acoconuthead said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I recently found a vintage Dooney and Bourke mini crossbody at a vintage market at a local spot. I picked it up but needed to authenticate it. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Model B760 Drawstring Pouch
> Purchased from local vintage market



It's authentic. (And very cute!)


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi Dooney ladies! I have a few vintage dooneys that is a navy/black combo. On a FB group, someone asked if they are altered. Since i have several of them, i definitely think not but thought I’d ask the experts [emoji4] here’s the bag on its own and against my all black and all navy bags, along with a black/navy cavalry. Would love your feedback!


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi Dooney ladies! I have a few vintage dooneys that is a navy/black combo. On a FB group, someone asked if they are altered. Since i have several of them, i definitely think not but thought I’d ask the experts [emoji4] here’s the bag on its own and against my all black and all navy bags, along with a black/navy cavalry. Would love your feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376198
> View attachment 4376199


There is such a slight difference between vintage Dooney Navy and Black that it can be hard to tell them apart.

I believe the Cavalry is Navy, not black. I believe your three Navy bags would have been made only with matching color piping. I think the Navy bags have Navy piping, although it may look black relative to the Navy AWL.

Other opinions welcome of course.

As to the question of whether they have been altered, you can say that to the best of your knowledge, they have not.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> There is such a slight difference between vintage Dooney Navy and Black that it can be hard to tell them apart.
> 
> I believe the Cavalry is Navy, not black. I believe your three Navy bags would have been made only with matching color piping. I think the Navy bags have Navy piping, although it may look black relative to the Navy AWL.
> 
> Other opinions welcome of course.
> 
> As to the question of whether they have been altered, you can say that to the best of your knowledge, they have not.



Thanks @Catbird! So the group pic clockwise from left is navy/black Drawstring, all black equestrian briefcase, all navy porthole, black/navy cavalry (i think anyway). It’s really hard to get the pics to show the contrast. Here are a couple shots of the Drawstring with different background and the patch is a different color than the AWL for sure. And the strap is clearly navy but the duck patch is black. Maybe the trims fade over time in different ways??


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks @Catbird! So the group pic clockwise from left is navy/black Drawstring, all black equestrian briefcase, all navy porthole, black/navy cavalry (i think anyway). It’s really hard to get the pics to show the contrast. Here are a couple shots of the Drawstring with different background and the patch is a different color than the AWL for sure. And the strap is clearly navy but the duck patch is black. Maybe *the trims fade over time in different ways??*
> View attachment 4376250
> View attachment 4376251


Yes, that could be what's happening.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, that could be what's happening.



Strange thing is the black fades to more of a brown tone...navy wouldn’t fade to a black would it?


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Strange thing is the black fades to more of a brown tone...navy wouldn’t fade to a black would it?


I don't think so but colors are hard to analyze without seeing the bag in person!


----------



## MrsKC

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic, but I don't know what it was called, sorry.


The type of leather was called “Wavy Leather”. So maybe Wavy Leather Tote?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> I don't think so but colors are hard to analyze without seeing the bag in person!



Ooh! I found some pics from eyeoftheleopard’s showing her navy/black doctor bag a couple years ago! For kicks, i tagged you there...more examples of this combo lol!


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Thanks @Catbird! So the group pic clockwise from left is navy/black Drawstring, all black equestrian briefcase, all navy porthole, black/navy cavalry (i think anyway). It’s really hard to get the pics to show the contrast. Here are a couple shots of the Drawstring with different background and the patch is a different color than the AWL for sure. And the strap is clearly navy but the duck patch is black. Maybe the trims fade over time in different ways??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376250
> View attachment 4376251



Could the duck patch on the drawstring be Burnt Cedar? I have seen Navy with Burnt Cedar trim bags, now that I think of it. I do see that the strap on the drawstring appears to be Navy.

Sometimes the color of the inside suede will indicate the true color of the AWL. 



Awwlibrary said:


> Ooh! I found some pics from eyeoftheleopard’s showing her navy/black doctor bag a couple years ago! For kicks, i tagged you there...more examples of this combo lol!



Thanks, I'll take a look,.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Could the duck patch on the drawstring be Burnt Cedar? I have seen Navy with Burnt Cedar trim bags, now that I think of it. I do see that the strap on the drawstring appears to be Navy.
> 
> Sometimes the color of the inside suede will indicate the true color of the AWL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll take a look,.



No, for sure not burnt cedar but i can see why the pics might read that way. ! Here’s pic of inside.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> No, for sure not burnt cedar but i can see why the pics might read that way. ! Here’s pic of inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377000



The drawstring inside looks Navy to me. The strap looks Navy too, but the strap attachment next to it looks more faded/black. 

I was wondering about the inside of the Cavalry Trooper. Is it more Navy or Black, compared to the inside of the briefcase?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> The drawstring inside looks Navy to me. The strap looks Navy too, but the strap attachment next to it looks more faded/black.
> 
> I was wondering about the inside of the Cavalry Trooper. Is it more Navy or Black, compared to the inside of the briefcase?



I’ll get you pics tonight!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> I’ll get you pics tonight!



Hi @Catbird here are pics! Definitely navy inside for the cavalry. The front part of the trim is interesting, faded to a brownish tone but the back of the trim along with the belt loop part still looks black.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi @Catbird here are pics! Definitely navy inside for the cavalry. The front part of the trim is interesting, faded to a brownish tone but the back of the trim along with the belt loop part still looks black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378762
> View attachment 4378763
> View attachment 4378756
> View attachment 4378757
> View attachment 4378758
> View attachment 4378759


Yes, I see it now, definitely  Navy / Black. I've only seen and Navy with Burnt Cedar personally, so thanks for reminding me that other combinations did exist!


----------



## meepabeep

Hello! I found a Dooney in Thrifty Shopper, unfortunately I don't know the name. It looks navy to me.  I just want to make sure its real before I rehab it. I've been looking for a nice vintage one for years. Thank you! 










View attachment 4379555


----------



## Catbird9

meepabeep said:


> View attachment 4379566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I found a Dooney in Thrifty Shopper, unfortunately I don't know the name. It looks navy to me.  I just want to make sure its real before I rehab it. I've been looking for a nice vintage one for years. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379541
> View attachment 4379542
> View attachment 4379543
> View attachment 4379547
> View attachment 4379550
> View attachment 4379552
> View attachment 4379553
> View attachment 4379554
> View attachment 4379555


It's authentic.


----------



## meepabeep

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi Dooney ladies! I have a few vintage dooneys that is a navy/black combo.* On a FB group, someone asked if they are altered.* Since i have several of them, i definitely think not but thought I’d ask the experts [emoji4] here’s the bag on its own and against my all black and all navy bags, along with a black/navy cavalry. Would love your feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376198
> View attachment 4376199





Catbird9 said:


> As to the question of whether they have been altered, you can say that to the best of your knowledge, they have not.


I'm late to the discussion but have a comment regarding alterations. 

Although I don't think any are altered, the belt bag appears to be missing the long (removable) crossbody strap. If you're selling, that's something that should be mentioned because a lot of people like them for crossbody use.


----------



## mahlers2nd

Hello Dooney whisperers:

After reading your posts and others posts, I think I know the answer but will ask anyway:

Thanks in advance for any information you can glean regarding the authenticity (or lack thereof) of said Dooney.  I love vintage Dooney’s have way more than I should but this one may have slipped in under my radar.  Yet for 14 bucks... I can’t complain TOO much... just more of a matter of pride!

Thanks in advance!

Item: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE ESSEX WHITE PEBBLE GRAIN AWL Medium SHOULDER BAG PURSE
Listing number:  272908013955 
Seller: chasbachma_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-ESSEX-WHITE-PEBBLE-GRAIN-AWL-Medium-SHOULDER-BAG-PURSE/272908013955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Comments: 

1: tag completed ripped out
2: no fob
3: ridge in awl along length of the back of the bag
4: back of rivets on strap have no imprint or mark

Additional pictures:


----------



## BeenBurned

mahlers2nd said:


> Hello Dooney whisperers:
> 
> After reading your posts and others posts, I think I know the answer but will ask anyway:
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information you can glean regarding the authenticity (or lack thereof) of said Dooney.  I love vintage Dooney’s have way more than I should but this one may have slipped in under my radar.  Yet for 14 bucks... I can’t complain TOO much... just more of a matter of pride!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE ESSEX WHITE PEBBLE GRAIN AWL Medium SHOULDER BAG PURSE
> Listing number:  272908013955
> Seller: chasbachma_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-ESSEX-WHITE-PEBBLE-GRAIN-AWL-Medium-SHOULDER-BAG-PURSE/272908013955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> 1: tag completed ripped out
> 2: no fob
> 3: ridge in awl along length of the back of the bag
> 4: back of rivets on strap have no imprint or mark
> 
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390067
> View attachment 4390068
> View attachment 4390069
> View attachment 4390070
> View attachment 4390071
> View attachment 4390072
> View attachment 4390073


It's authentic. 
1. In the "olden days," Dooney used to either remove or snip tags when items went to the outlets. It was their way of identifying items that weren't full price.
2. Fobs get lost and removed. 
3. Defect in leather? (@Catbird9 might be able to offer advice on that.)
4. Sometimes they stamp rivets and sometimes not. It's the details of the bag that determine authenticity. (However if you ever see a slotted screw back, that's a red flag.) 

You got the real deal!


----------



## mahlers2nd

Whoa!  Thanks for the fast reply!  And the good news.  The completely missing tag was what was bugging me the most since I had read outlet bags were partially snipped 
.
THANK YOU so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

mahlers2nd said:


> Whoa!  Thanks for the fast reply!  And the good news.  The completely missing tag was what was bugging me the most since I had read outlet bags were partially snipped
> .
> THANK YOU so much!


I think it depended on who was doing the snipping and/or the amount of time they had to remove as much as they could. It may also have changed over time; at first they may have tried to remove as much as possible and later on, they could have realized that it's not necessary (or cost effective) to try to get every stray thread.


----------



## Catbird9

mahlers2nd said:


> Hello Dooney whisperers:
> 
> After reading your posts and others posts, I think I know the answer but will ask anyway:
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information you can glean regarding the authenticity (or lack thereof) of said Dooney.  I love vintage Dooney’s have way more than I should but this one may have slipped in under my radar.  Yet for 14 bucks... I can’t complain TOO much... just more of a matter of pride!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Vintage DOONEY & BOURKE ESSEX WHITE PEBBLE GRAIN AWL Medium SHOULDER BAG PURSE
> Listing number:  272908013955
> Seller: chasbachma_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-ESSEX-WHITE-PEBBLE-GRAIN-AWL-Medium-SHOULDER-BAG-PURSE/272908013955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> 1: tag completed ripped out
> 2: no fob
> 3: ridge in awl along length of the back of the bag
> 4: back of rivets on strap have no imprint or mark
> 
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390067
> View attachment 4390068
> View attachment 4390069
> View attachment 4390070
> View attachment 4390071
> View attachment 4390072
> View attachment 4390073





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.
> 1. In the "olden days," Dooney used to either remove or snip tags when items went to the outlets. It was their way of identifying items that weren't full price.
> 2. Fobs get lost and removed.
> 3. Defect in leather? (@Catbird9 might be able to offer advice on that.)
> 4. Sometimes they stamp rivets and sometimes not. It's the details of the bag that determine authenticity. (However if you ever see a slotted screw back, that's a red flag.)
> 
> You got the real deal!



I don't know what caused that ridge across the back of the bag. I agree, it could have been a production defect, which might explain the snipped tag.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag.  All the signs look good but I'll let the experts take a look.  Also a name & approx age would be awesome. Thank you>
Purchased from Thrift Shop
Name: uncertain
Measures: 9"L x 7"H


----------



## Catbird9

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag.  All the signs look good but I'll let the experts take a look.  Also a name & approx age would be awesome. Thank you>
> Purchased from Thrift Shop
> Name: uncertain
> Measures: 9"L x 7"H
> View attachment 4391169
> View attachment 4391170
> View attachment 4391171
> View attachment 4391172
> View attachment 4391173
> View attachment 4391174


It's authentic but I don't know the name, sorry.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name, sorry.


Thank you Catbird9 for the quick reply!


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name, sorry.


I believe it was a fairly basic name like buckle satchel and it's from the It hearts collection.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeenBurned said:


> I believe it was a fairly basic name like buckle satchel and it's from the It hearts collection.


Thanks BeenBurned!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## mizzpiranha1

Hi I was wondering if any body had any info about this D&B purse.
1. Not sure about item name
2. Has auth code inside bag, i think it vintage.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 1


----------



## BeenBurned

mizzpiranha1 said:


> Hi I was wondering if any body had any info about this D&B purse.
> 1. Not sure about item name
> 2. Has auth code inside bag, i think it vintage.
> View attachment 4393781
> View attachment 4393781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1


It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style. I don't believe it's 20 years old so it wouldn't be vintage.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, I see it now, definitely  Navy / Black. I've only seen and Navy with Burnt Cedar personally, so thanks for reminding me that other combinations did exist!



@BeenBurned realized you may have seen these pics. I store my belt bags with the straps removed and tucked inside so I just didn’t put it back on for these pics since we weee doing color comparisons!


----------



## BeenBurned

Awwlibrary said:


> @BeenBurned realized you may have seen these pics. I store my belt bags with the straps removed and tucked inside so I just didn’t put it back on for these pics since we weee doing color comparisons!


So you know, buyers are notorious for NOT reading descriptions and showing a bunch of bags that aren't part of the listing is a dispute waiting to happen, IMO.


----------



## ResearchMaven

Is this authentic Dooney & Bourke?


----------



## Catbird9

ResearchMaven said:


> Is this authentic Dooney & Bourke?


Yes, it's an authentic Equestrian Bag.


----------



## ResearchMaven

Thanks so much for your quick reply! I thought so, but wasn't quite sure about the tan trim by the tag that looked a little thin. It also looks like there's very slight black trim edging that bleeded onto the leather on one of the bottom corners, which may be why the tag was cut and bag may have been sold as damanged.

Thanks again, and have a great day!


----------



## Suzwhat

Hi.  Can anyone authentic this bag, please.  It looks real to me but we are thrown by the city below the D.B. and the hangtag.


----------



## Lothruin

Name: no idea? This one seems fairly old for an AWL, no fabric tag, no gob, no duck. And the interior pocket is not made of leather?







Name: no idea again? But it is a really nice wallet.


----------



## Catbird9

Lothruin said:


> Name: no idea? This one seems fairly old for an AWL, no fabric tag, no gob, no duck. And the interior pocket is not made of leather?
> View attachment 4400085
> View attachment 4400086
> View attachment 4400084
> View attachment 4400098
> View attachment 4400100
> 
> 
> Name: no idea again? But it is a really nice wallet.
> View attachment 4400099
> View attachment 4400096
> View attachment 4400088
> View attachment 4400097
> View attachment 4400089



Both are authentic. I don't know the name of the wallet.

The bag is called a Pochette, from the Cavalry series. It's an older, pre-tag bag, probably from around 1984-85. It probably had a brass fob originally. None of the Cavalry bags had duck emblems. The interior pockets weren't made of leather. I don't know exactly what the material is, but it feels like vinyl fused to fabric.


----------



## Lothruin

Catbird9 said:


> Both are authentic. I don't know the name of the wallet.
> 
> The bag is called a Pochette, from the Cavalry series. It's an older, pre-tag bag, probably from around 1984-85. It probably had a brass fob originally. None of the Cavalry bags had duck emblems. The interior pockets weren't made of leather. I don't know exactly what the material is, but it feels like vinyl fused to fabric.



Thank you! I left them both at the shop, even though I had an idea they were authentic. The wallet was only $2, but the bag was marked $40, and for as bad a shape as the strap was in, that seemed like too much. Plus, I don't know how well the AWL can be refurbished. But it was SUPER tempting...


----------



## Catbird9

Lothruin said:


> Thank you! I left them both at the shop, even though I had an idea they were authentic. The wallet was only $2, but the bag was marked $40, and for as bad a shape as the strap was in, that seemed like too much. Plus, I don't know how well the AWL can be refurbished. But it was SUPER tempting...


I agree, $40 is too much for that bag in that condition. Looks like someone knotted the strap, a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## ResearchMaven

Please find photos attached. All looks in order except there's only a leather flap saying assembled in mexico  no fabric D&B label next to that. The bag is small--6-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 2-1/2". Thanks!


----------



## ResearchMaven

Please find photos attached. All looks in order except there's only a leather flap saying assembled in mexico  no fabric D&B label next to that. The bag is small--6-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 2-1/2". Thanks!


----------



## Catbird9

ResearchMaven said:


> Please find photos attached. All looks in order except there's only a leather flap saying assembled in mexico  no fabric D&B label next to that. The bag is small--6-1/2" x 8-1/2" x 2-1/2". Thanks!


It's an authentic Marble Bag from the "Over and Under" collection. I have an "Assembled in Mexico" hobo and the D&B label is on the opposite side of the bag at the top. It's possible yours didn't have one, or it was cut out.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzwhat said:


> Hi.  Can anyone authentic this bag, please.  It looks real to me but we are thrown by the city below the D.B. and the hangtag.


It's authentic but I too would have been thrown by "Greenwich" since Dooney is from Norwalk, CT!

As for the fob, it's could be fake but it's also possible that the leather piece broke or was replaced with a ball chain.

In any case, the tote is genuine.

Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...016698?hash=item1a7a7ac83a:g:BCIAAOSwi0RbBYem

ETA: Here's another listing of the same bag in a different color. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Regarding the listing in question and comparing to the different color bag I linked, I'm guessing that the seller, amazings.savings  may have added the charm to the bag herself.


----------



## starter_bag

Hi, can I please have this bag authenticated?  Saw this at my local thrift store & wanted to check with experts before pulling the trigger


----------



## Chuksyluksy

Hi, could you help me authenticate this dooney & bourke bag that I found at a yard sale.
Name: not known
Bag #: H4 590077

It has like a blue brown shade to it depending on how you look at it. My concern is that I've never seen a logo like that one.
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

starter_bag said:


> Hi, can I please have this bag authenticated?  Saw this at my local thrift store & wanted to check with experts before pulling the trigger


I've never seen that type of zipper pull (both the outer and inner ones) and the red, white and blue tag is in a weird place. 

Did you get a picture of the back side of the r/w/b tag?

@Catbird9


----------



## BeenBurned

Chuksyluksy said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this dooney & bourke bag that I found at a yard sale.
> Name: not known
> Bag #: H4 590077
> 
> It has like a blue brown shade to it depending on how you look at it. My concern is that I've never seen a logo like that one.
> Thanks


We need to see pictures.


----------



## Chuksyluksy

Chuksyluksy said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this dooney & bourke bag that I found at a yard sale.
> Name: not known
> Bag #: H4 590077
> 
> It has like a blue brown shade to it depending on how you look at it. My concern is that I've never seen a logo like that one.
> Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Authentic. 

I think it's a signature domed satchel.


----------



## Chuksyluksy

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.
> 
> I think it's a signature domed satchel.


Thanks so much...


----------



## Catbird9

starter_bag said:


> Hi, can I please have this bag authenticated?  Saw this at my local thrift store & wanted to check with experts before pulling the trigger


It's fake. The duck emblem on the side of the bag is counterfeit. I think someone sewed the red white and blue tag on the pocket.


----------



## Lothruin

I dont have high hopes for this one:


----------



## Catbird9

Lothruin said:


> I dont have high hopes for this one:
> View attachment 4423461
> View attachment 4423462
> View attachment 4423463
> View attachment 4423464
> View attachment 4423465


Sorry, fake.


----------



## Lothruin

Yeah, I figured. I left it behind. But the older ones throw me so since it was only $5 I figured I would check.


----------



## Raisenbran55

So I found this bag at a thrift recently. I'm assuming it's fake, but it has so many of the elements like the inner tag, registration number, riri zipper, stamped rivets, etc. But the main tag is nothing I have ever seen before. Would a knockoff do all the work to emulate the details, but not give it a recognizable main label? It is so weird, has anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Catbird9

Raisenbran55 said:


> So I found this bag at a thrift recently. I'm assuming it's fake, but it has so many of the elements like the inner tag, registration number, riri zipper, stamped rivets, etc. But the main tag is nothing I have ever seen before. Would a knockoff do all the work to emulate the details, but not give it a recognizable main label? It is so weird, has anyone seen anything like this?


It's authentic. It's from the Glove Leather Collection, late 1990s probably.


----------



## Raisenbran55

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. It's from the Glove Leather Collection, late 1990s probably.


Thank you!  Not what I was expecting, but good to know.  Appreciate it!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Kn33Col321

Swanky said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


I recently came across a dooney crossbow , the guts told me dooney however the logo was silver and black and has D&B? I have yet to find a similar one. Can anyone tell me if it's a knock off?!?


----------



## Catbird9

Kn33Col321 said:


> I recently came across a dooney crossbow , the guts told me dooney however the logo was silver and black and has D&B? I have yet to find a similar one. Can anyone tell me if it's a knock off?!?



If the bag is listed for sale online, please post a link. 

If the bag is in your possession and no link is available, please post pictures showing the entire bag, the interior, and the red white and blue tag sewn inside.

Thanks!


----------



## cavyart

I've had this bag for quite a few years and never felt great about it's authenticity. I know I hardly paid anything for it at a thrift store. I've tried to find it online in the past but never have been able to find this exact style of bag in any color. It never had a duck fob or anything for me either. The quality seems legit as I've had plenty of other AWL bags in the past and still own quite a few. I don't think it's really super old though. It was really hard to get pics of both sides of the tag.


----------



## Catbird9

cavyart said:


> I've had this bag for quite a few years and never felt great about it's authenticity. I know I hardly paid anything for it at a thrift store. I've tried to find it online in the past but never have been able to find this exact style of bag in any color. It never had a duck fob or anything for me either. The quality seems legit as I've had plenty of other AWL bags in the past and still own quite a few. I don't think it's really super old though. It was really hard to get pics of both sides of the tag.


Authentic. It's probably a Crescent Hobo from the late 1990s. The H in the number on the back of the tag indicates it was assembled in China. Nice find!


----------



## cavyart

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic. It's probably a Crescent Hobo from the late 1990s. The H in the number on the back of the tag indicates it was assembled in China. Nice find!
> 
> View attachment 4433912


 Thank you so much. I appreciate your time.


----------



## Rioni Lover

Catbird9 said:


> If the bag is listed for sale online, please post a link.
> 
> If the bag is in your possession and no link is available, please post pictures showing the entire bag, the interior, and the red white and blue tag sewn inside.
> 
> Thanks!





Kn33Col321 said:


> I recently came across a dooney crossbow , the guts told me dooney however the logo was silver and black and has D&B? I have yet to find a similar one. Can anyone tell me if it's a knock off?!?



I have purchased similar bag. I'm sure it authentic has tag and serial number. I just dont know what it's called. Any info would be helpful 
https://posh.mk/IGfGHgWg2W


----------



## Catbird9

Rioni Lover said:


> I have purchased similar bag. I'm sure it authentic has tag and serial number. I just dont know what it's called. Any info would be helpful
> https://posh.mk/IGfGHgWg2W


It's authentic. The black and silver metal logo plate is called a Donegal crest. The Donegal line was produced around the early 2000s. I don't know the exact style name of your bag, sorry.


----------



## Rioni Lover

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. The black and silver metal logo plate is called a Donegal crest. The Donegal line was produced around the early 2000s. I don't know the exact style name of your bag, sorry.


Ahhh! Thank you so much!


----------



## makup

Thank you for authenticating.  I am very appreciative of your time.

Item: Surrey bags
Listing number:  173894225176
Seller: sellersrusthree
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173894225176?ul_noapp=true
Comments: 
I am leaning these are authentic. However the smaller bag looks more squarish which makes me believe that this is the small surrey.  However, its missing the top tabs in the back.  So this one must be the mini surrey bag but it does not look retangular in shape. I contacted the seller for the dimensions.  The bigger bag looks authentic but not quite sure.


----------



## Catbird9

makup said:


> Thank you for authenticating.  I am very appreciative of your time.
> 
> Item: Surrey bags
> Listing number:  173894225176
> Seller: sellersrusthree
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/173894225176?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:
> I am leaning these are authentic. However the smaller bag looks more squarish which makes me believe that this is the small surrey.  However, its missing the top tabs in the back.  So this one must be the mini surrey bag but it does not look retangular in shape. I contacted the seller for the dimensions.  The bigger bag looks authentic but not quite sure.


They're both authentic.

The smaller one is a Surrey but I can't be sure of the style without seeing the measurements. It might be the smaller, more square (and rare) variation of the Mini Rectangular, as shown here:
https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SR/sr126.htm

The larger one is a most likely a Carrier Shoulder Bag, style R701. It should measure about 11 x 8 x 3.


----------



## makup

Catbird9 said:


> They're both authentic.
> 
> The smaller one is a Surrey but I can't be sure of the style without seeing the measurements. It might be the smaller, more square (and rare) variation of the Mini Rectangular, as shown here:
> https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SR/sr126.htm
> 
> The larger one is a most likely a Carrier Shoulder Bag, style R701. It should measure about 11 x 8 x 3.


Thank you so much!


Catbird9 said:


> They're both authentic.
> 
> The smaller one is a Surrey but I can't be sure of the style without seeing the measurements. It might be the smaller, more square (and rare) variation of the Mini Rectangular, as shown here:
> https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SR/sr126.htm
> 
> The larger one is a most likely a Carrier Shoulder Bag, style R701. It should measure about 11 x 8 x 3.



Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticating.  The seller gave me these measurements for the smaller bag:  9" wide x 7"tall 26" tall with strap and depth 5".  The depth is off but it does have the measurements of the mini rectangular


----------



## eskiMo4

Please authenticate this Dooney and Bourke bag:

Item: Dooney & Bourke Explorer Crossbody Bag

list #: 659787496

seller: Regent Street Resale (Kerry is the name of the person I have been in contact with.)

link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/659787496/reserved-vintage-british-tan-dooney-and

Comments: I just want to know if the bag is authentic. The seller has it on reserve for me. It looks authenticate but I am not familiar with authenticating these bags.

Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

eskiMo4 said:


> Please authenticate this Dooney and Bourke bag:
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Explorer Crossbody Bag
> 
> list #: 659787496
> 
> seller: Regent Street Resale (Kerry is the name of the person I have been in contact with.)
> 
> link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/659787496/reserved-vintage-british-tan-dooney-and
> 
> Comments: I just want to know if the bag is authentic. The seller has it on reserve for me. It looks authenticate but I am not familiar with authenticating these bags.
> 
> Thank you!


It's authentic.


----------



## Suzwhat

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I too would have been thrown by "Greenwich" since Dooney is from Norwalk, CT!
> 
> As for the fob, it's could be fake but it's also possible that the leather piece broke or was replaced with a ball chain.
> 
> In any case, the tote is genuine.
> 
> Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...016698?hash=item1a7a7ac83a:g:BCIAAOSwi0RbBYem
> 
> ETA: Here's another listing of the same bag in a different color.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-Bourke-D-B-Greenwich-Connecticut-Tote-Hand-Bag-Purse-Wooden-Handles-/183206956861?hash=item2aa7fc4f3d:g:~VsAAOSwhfdacNNJ&nma=true&si=R1KZE2gbI7%2FqXEL4yI4b6utHkH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Regarding the listing in question and comparing to the different color bag I linked, I'm guessing that the seller, amazings.savings  may have added the charm to the bag herself.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Abirdloverr

Hello! I recently bought this bag from the thrift store and fixed it up. I wasn't completely positive it was real however. But I did notice that the bag came with a little registration card as well. If anyone can tell me the year it was made, that would be awesome too please. Thank you! 

Item: Dooney and Bourke Tack Bag
Thrifted


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Abirdloverr

Whoops, I also forgot the picture of the front and the duck.


----------



## Catbird9

acoconuthead said:


> Hello! I recently bought this bag from the thrift store and fixed it up. I wasn't completely positive it was real however. But I did notice that the bag came with a little registration card as well. If anyone can tell me the year it was made, that would be awesome too please. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Tack Bag
> Thrifted





acoconuthead said:


> Whoops, I also forgot the picture of the front and the duck.



It's an authentic Small Tack Bag from the Over and Under Collection. There's no way to tell the exact year, but we know the red white and blue "Made in U.S.A." tags were used from about 1985 through the mid-to late-1990s.


----------



## Abirdloverr

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Small Tack Bag from the Over and Under Collection. There's no way to tell the exact year, but we know the red white and blue "Made in U.S.A." tags were used from about 1985 through the mid-to late-1990s.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Metall

Hi All, 

I impulse bought a medium sized Dooney and Bourke purse recently - which has left me a bit less confident in the product. May I ask you to authenticate this bag? 

Item: Dooney & Bourke Crossbody 
Listing number: 372674329320
Seller: aabc888
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: The exterior of the bag feels almost plastic compared to one that I've had authenicated in the past. - could be too much scotchgard but I'd feel better knowing everyone's opinion. 

I do have the bag in hand, please let me know if any additional photos of the bag would be helpful!

Thank you


----------



## Catbird9

Metall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I impulse bought a medium sized Dooney and Bourke purse recently - which has left me a bit less confident in the product. May I ask you to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Crossbody
> Listing number: 372674329320
> Seller: aabc888
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-DOONEY-BOURKE-Crossbody-Bag-Pebbled-Leather-All-Weather-BIG-DUCK/372674329320?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: The exterior of the bag feels almost plastic compared to one that I've had authenicated in the past. - could be too much scotchgard but I'd feel better knowing everyone's opinion.
> 
> I do have the bag in hand, please let me know if any additional photos of the bag would be helpful!
> 
> Thank you



It's an authentic Vintage Carrier Shoulder Bag.


----------



## Metall

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Vintage Carrier Shoulder Bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Metall

Seems like I've been in a vintage Dooney and Bourke kick and I wanted to get some opinions on these two listings before I put in an offer/bid:

1)
Item: Vintage Dooney Doctor Bag Satchel With Matching Wallet And Big Duck Coin Purse
Listing number: 163703078177
Seller: kaitlynabrams
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163703078177?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true&autorefresh=true

2)
Item: Listed as a Big Duck Coin Purse - But it's actually another Doctor Bag I think....
Listing number: 163719674084
Seller: sbmill02
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163719674084
Comment: The seller has very few reviews, but I was hoping that for around $20 it wouldn't be too big of a risk. I did e-mail to ask if she meant satchel or coin purse and maybe the listing was wrong.

3) 
Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Pebbled Black Brown Leather Purse HandBag & Big Duck Coin
Listing number: 143281271524
Seller: raisinmiller 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372

Thank you all for your help ladies!

Also if anyone can let me know their thoughts on some of the pricing that would be super helpful as well.


----------



## Catbird9

Metall said:


> Seems like I've been in a vintage Dooney and Bourke kick and I wanted to get some opinions on these two listings before I put in an offer/bid:
> 
> 1)
> Item: Vintage Dooney Doctor Bag Satchel With Matching Wallet And Big Duck Coin Purse
> Listing number: 163703078177
> Seller: kaitlynabrams
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163703078177?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true&autorefresh=true
> 
> 2)
> Item: Listed as a Big Duck Coin Purse - But it's actually another Doctor Bag I think....
> Listing number: 163719674084
> Seller: sbmill02
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163719674084
> Comment: The seller has very few reviews, but I was hoping that for around $20 it wouldn't be too big of a risk. I did e-mail to ask if she meant satchel or coin purse and maybe the listing was wrong.
> 
> 3)
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Pebbled Black Brown Leather Purse HandBag & Big Duck Coin
> Listing number: 143281271524
> Seller: raisinmiller
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-Pebbled-Black-Brown-Leather-Purse-HandBag-Big-Duck-Coin/143281271524?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372
> 
> Thank you all for your help ladies!
> 
> Also if anyone can let me know their thoughts on some of the pricing that would be super helpful as well.



They're all authentic.

#2 is not a Big Duck coin purse, as you noticed. ETA: It's a Classic Satchel. Seller ended the listing.

I can't really comment on price because I don't follow the current values on the Big Duck Coin Purse, a highly collectable item. The going price varies widely and depends on condition.


----------



## Metall

Catbird9 said:


> They're all authentic.
> 
> #2 is not a Big Duck coin purse, as you noticed. ETA: It's a Classic Satchel. Seller ended the listing.
> 
> I can't really comment on price because I don't follow the current values on the Big Duck Coin Purse, a highly collectable item. The going price varies widely and depends on condition.




Thank you again @Catbird9, always nice to have confirmation before I put in a bid for anything - something i re-learned after my first freak out. - for #2 I figured that the seller would end the listing once I messaged her.


----------



## Hawkfan

Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic and anything else about it?  It also has a wristlet included.   Thanks!


----------



## Abirdloverr

Item: Dooney and Bourke Wallet
Listing number: N/A, Mercari
Seller: Margaret Anne De Mont
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m44779109325/?ref=search_results
Comments: Any help identifying the name of the wallet and its authenticity is highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

acoconuthead said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Wallet
> Listing number: N/A, Mercari
> Seller: Margaret Anne De Mont
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m44779109325/?ref=search_results
> Comments: Any help identifying the name of the wallet and its authenticity is highly appreciated. Thank you!


It's an authentic Vintage Credit Card Wallet, style #W76.


----------



## Abirdloverr

Item: Dooney and Bourke Marble Bag
Listing number: N/A, Mercari
Seller: Sonny
Link:  https://merc.li/yxHkDTb
Comments:


----------



## Abirdloverr

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Vintage Credit Card Wallet, style #W76.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Catbird9

acoconuthead said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Marble Bag
> Listing number: N/A, Mercari
> Seller: Sonny
> Link:  https://merc.li/yxHkDTb
> Comments:


Authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## HumanLeague

I recently came across a D&B bag at a thrift store and am unsure of its authenticity. Any insights are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Catbird9

HumanLeague said:


> I recently came across a D&B bag at a thrift store and am unsure of its authenticity. Any insights are greatly appreciated!



Welcome to tPF! It's authentic, but I don't know the name.


----------



## HumanLeague

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to tPF! It's authentic, but I don't know the name.


Thanks so much!


----------



## kokosimba

Hi  can someone please help me authenticate this listing?

Item: Dooney and Bourke Cladwell Claire Satchel
Seller: Poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Caldwe ll-Claire-Satchel-5bfc13b8035cf16b6b9b1572?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=2023888727&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&g_network=g&gcid=354742678482&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjMfoBRDDARIsAMUjNZoY5vp67JU6sYZ8VKexTrKTi8GHu9YMX5r3-fMH-r4s9FDSZO1Ikn0aArg8EALw_wcB&gdid=c&ggid=73169440953&gskid=pla-762995833187&l_con=PREOWNED%2FUSED&utm_campaign=2023888727&utm_source=gdm

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Catbird9

kokosimba said:


> Hi  can someone please help me authenticate this listing?
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Cladwell Claire Satchel
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Caldwe ll-Claire-Satchel-5bfc13b8035cf16b6b9b1572?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=2023888727&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&g_network=g&gcid=354742678482&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjMfoBRDDARIsAMUjNZoY5vp67JU6sYZ8VKexTrKTi8GHu9YMX5r3-fMH-r4s9FDSZO1Ikn0aArg8EALw_wcB&gdid=c&ggid=73169440953&gskid=pla-762995833187&l_con=PREOWNED%2FUSED&utm_campaign=2023888727&utm_source=gdm
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Welcome!

I don't see any red flags. @BeenBurned & other opinions welcome.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hawkfan said:


> View attachment 4456702
> View attachment 4456701
> View attachment 4456697
> View attachment 4456698
> View attachment 4456699
> View attachment 4456700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic and anything else about it?  It also has a wristlet included.   Thanks!


Is the bag listed somewhere? If so, please post a link. 

The bag looks good but I'd have to see the wristlet to comment on that. 



kokosimba said:


> Hi  can someone please help me authenticate this listing?
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Cladwell Claire Satchel
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Caldwe ll-Claire-Satchel-5bfc13b8035cf16b6b9b1572?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=2023888727&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&g_network=g&gcid=354742678482&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjMfoBRDDARIsAMUjNZoY5vp67JU6sYZ8VKexTrKTi8GHu9YMX5r3-fMH-r4s9FDSZO1Ikn0aArg8EALw_wcB&gdid=c&ggid=73169440953&gskid=pla-762995833187&l_con=PREOWNED%2FUSED&utm_campaign=2023888727&utm_source=gdm
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!





Catbird9 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I don't see any red flags. @BeenBurned & other opinions welcome.


I agree that it looks good although I am not a fan of Poshmark.


----------



## kam_inlina

Hi , can someone please help me authenticate this bag. I am pretty sure this is not original but I need someone to confirm it. Thank you in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

kam_inlina said:


> Hi , can someone please help me authenticate this bag. I am pretty sure this is not original but I need someone to confirm it. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474607
> View attachment 4474609
> View attachment 4474610
> View attachment 4474611
> View attachment 4474612
> View attachment 4474613
> View attachment 4474614
> View attachment 4474615


You're correct. It's fake.

Was or is there an online listing?

For future requests, please refer to post 1, page one for the information we need.


----------



## kam_inlina

BeenBurned said:


> You're correct. It's fake.
> 
> Was or is there an online listing?
> 
> For future requests, please refer to post 1, page one for the information we need.


No this one was thrifted. 
Thank you so much for checking!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

I picked up this Dooney at the local goodwill.  I am not familiar with the more modern bags for this brand.  Please review the pictures and let me know if this authentic. 

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked up this Dooney at the local goodwill.  I am not familiar with the more modern bags for this brand.  Please review the pictures and let me know if this authentic.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4477206
> View attachment 4477207
> View attachment 4477208
> View attachment 4477209
> View attachment 4477210


It’s authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> It’s authentic.


Thank you so much.  I appreciate the swift reply and your knowledge.   Question:  How did you learn so much about bags?  I have loved handbags all my life and still know so little.


----------



## xutighe

Item Name (if you know it): Darcy Satchel
Link (if available): N/A
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## xutighe

link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-new-dooney-and-bourke-purse-5ca3c8436a7fba20d8b8f638


----------



## Catbird9

xutighe said:


> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-new-dooney-and-bourke-purse-5ca3c8436a7fba20d8b8f638


It looks OK  but I'd like to see a picture of the front of the red white and blue tag inside the bag  when you get it.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Question:  How did you learn so much about bags?  I have loved handbags all my life and still know so little.


That's a hard question to answer but the bottom line is that practice makes (almost) perfect.

I too love handbags and I've also always loved shopping. But in trying to live on a budget but still have nice things, I shopped sales, yard sales, thrift shops, etc. 

I'd find deals and got pretty good at recognizing quality but I also did a lot of reading on various purse forums and discussion boards. Over nearly 20 years, I've collected hundreds of bags, thousands of pictures, pages and pages of notes, compared fonts, hardware, stitching, learned about factories, codes, and construction. 

In the course of shopping for myself, I ended up with items that I'd purchased for my own use but didn't work for me.  And I also found items that were too good deals to pass up, so I also bought items to resell.


----------



## Lothruin

Item name: Maybe from Surrey collection but otherwise no idea.


----------



## Catbird9

Lothruin said:


> Item name: Maybe from Surrey collection but otherwise no idea.
> View attachment 4481925
> View attachment 4481926
> View attachment 4481927
> View attachment 4481928
> View attachment 4481930
> View attachment 4481933
> View attachment 4481934
> View attachment 4481935
> View attachment 4481936



It's an authentic Surrey Bag. It's either a Small Surrey (8" x 8" x 3-1/2"), or a Mini Rectangular Surrey (8-1/2" x 6" x 3").

I love that Bone/British Tan combination. Such a classic look!


----------



## Lothruin

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Surrey Bag. It's either a Small Surrey (8" x 8" x 3-1/2"), or a Mini Rectangular Surrey (8-1/2" x 6" x 3").
> 
> I love that Bone/British Tan combination. Such a classic look!



Thank you! The measurements match the mini rectangular. I took a chance on it and bought before hearing back because I was pretty sure it all looked right. It is the first genuine vintage AWL Dooney I've found while thrifting that was in good enough shape to bother buying, and I love the bone color. It has a blue ink stain inside, but is otherwise in really lovely condition, so I'm delighted I followed my gut and brought it home with me.


----------



## Catbird9

Lothruin said:


> Thank you! The measurements match the mini rectangular. I took a chance on it and bought before hearing back because I was pretty sure it all looked right. It is the first genuine vintage AWL Dooney I've found while thrifting that was in good enough shape to bother buying, and I love the bone color. It has a blue ink stain inside, but is otherwise in really lovely condition, so I'm delighted I followed my gut and brought it home with me.


Me too!


----------



## pinay710

How old is this? I plan on taking it to a pro cleaner, is this authentic? TIA...


----------



## BeenBurned

pinay710 said:


> How old is this? I plan on taking it to a pro cleaner, is this authentic? TIA...


It's authentic but I don't know the age.


----------



## Catbird9

pinay710 said:


> How old is this? I plan on taking it to a pro cleaner, is this authentic? TIA...


The oval emblem  on the front of the bag is called a Donegal Crest. The Donegal line was produced from about the mid-1990s to the early 2000s.


----------



## Metall

Hi all,

I'm back at it again....looking at some briefcase style bags and i found the following which I thought were really pretty and fit the bill. May I ask you lovely people for authentication help again?

Thank you in advance!

1)
Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Vintage AWL Leather Black Business Briefcase Crossbody Bag USA l

Listing Number: 383042456611

Seller: magmolsaFeedback

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...-Crossbody-Bag-USA-l-/383042456611?nav=SEARCH

2)

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE - Vintage - Leather Briefcase/Messenger/Laptop Bag - Black & Tan

Listing Number: 264392310973

Seller: blp4000

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...310973?hash=item3d8f0280bd:g:v0sAAOSwSCRdCDZ3


----------



## BeenBurned

Metall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm back at it again....looking at some briefcase style bags and i found the following which I thought were really pretty and fit the bill. May I ask you lovely people for authentication help again?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 1)
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Vintage AWL Leather Black Business Briefcase Crossbody Bag USA l
> 
> Listing Number: 383042456611
> 
> Seller: magmolsaFeedback
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...-Crossbody-Bag-USA-l-/383042456611?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 2)
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE - Vintage - Leather Briefcase/Messenger/Laptop Bag - Black & Tan
> 
> Listing Number: 264392310973
> 
> Seller: blp4000
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...310973?hash=item3d8f0280bd:g:v0sAAOSwSCRdCDZ3


Both are fine.


----------



## HTXD&B

I believe this is a 1983-84 canvas crossbody bag.  It has a green tag and the original D&B fob.  I have searched many sites and can't find one anywhere.  I do know that D&B made canvas bags with a green tag.  The strap is different than any I have seen.  TIA!


----------



## Lothruin

Name: Equestrian Large?
It is missing a fob and there is no tag, but it also appears there never waa one. No threads left in a seam or anything.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lothruin said:


> Name: Equestrian Large?
> It is missing a fob and there is no tag, but it also appears there never waa one. No threads left in a seam or anything.
> View attachment 4491819
> 
> View attachment 4491816
> View attachment 4491815
> View attachment 4491814
> View attachment 4491813
> View attachment 4491812
> View attachment 4491811
> View attachment 4491810


It's authentic. It's like a pre-tag bag, early to mid 80s.


----------



## Lothruin

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It's like a pre-tag bag, early to mid 80s.


Thanks so much! It's a little dirty, but otherwise in great shape, and I know I can give it a spiff up. I figured it was something like a pre-tag bag. Now to find an extra fob.


----------



## Kn33Col321

I recently found this satchel. Made in Korea. To me it checks out, but I was told it wasn't. 

Thank you for any and all assistance.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Kn33Col321 said:


> I recently found this satchel. Made in Korea. To me it checks out, but I was told it wasn't.
> 
> Thank you for any and all assistance.


Sorry, it's definitely fake.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Please have a look at this, thanks.
Seller: local Goodwill
Item: ?


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Please have a look at this, thanks.
> Seller: local Goodwill
> Item: ?
> View attachment 4514953
> View attachment 4514954
> View attachment 4514955
> View attachment 4514956
> View attachment 4514957
> View attachment 4514958
> View attachment 4514959
> View attachment 4514960
> View attachment 4514961
> View attachment 4514962


It's authentic.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much! My first D&B, I'm excited!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Found another, can someone check it, please? Thanks!
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Found another, can someone check it, please? Thanks!
> Seller: local Goodwill
> View attachment 4514995
> View attachment 4514996
> View attachment 4514998
> View attachment 4515000
> View attachment 4515002
> View attachment 4515003
> View attachment 4515002
> View attachment 4515004
> View attachment 4515006
> View attachment 4515007
> View attachment 4515008
> View attachment 4515009


It looks good. You're on a roll!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It looks good. You're on a roll!


Thank you so much for your help! I've been having a dry spell lately so this is pretty cool. And I have been hoping to find D&B for a while. A good thrifting day thanks to the awesome authenticators here!


----------



## Narnanz

Question please. Do any Dooney and Bourke bags ever have lining that is beige and covered in the Dooney logo?


----------



## sjapp13

Hoping for any information. My husband picked this up at a yard sale. Thought it was real. Not sure myself. There isnt a serial number or anything on the inside not sure if someone cut it out or what.


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> Question please. Do any Dooney and Bourke bags ever have lining that is beige and covered in the Dooney logo?


Please post a picture if you have one.


----------



## Catbird9

sjapp13 said:


> Hoping for any information. My husband picked this up at a yard sale. Thought it was real. Not sure myself. There isnt a serial number or anything on the inside not sure if someone cut it out or what.


I'm sorry, it's fake.


----------



## Narnanz

Catbird9 said:


> Please post a picture if you have one.


Sorry ..it was a regular customer at my work...commented on her Dooney but couldnt find any labels inside at all. The more I think about it the more I think its not right. She got it from a friend as a gift , but did say this friend always seemed to get fakes so wasnt sure if it was real. The zippers shouldnt show touches of silver would they?


----------



## Catbird9

Narnanz said:


> Sorry ..it was a regular customer at my work...commented on her Dooney but couldnt find any labels inside at all. The more I think about it the more I think its not right. She got it from a friend as a gift , but did say this friend always seemed to get fakes so wasnt sure if it was real. The zippers shouldnt show touches of silver would they?


I really can't comment about the zipper, or the authenticity of the bag, without seeing it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Question please. Do any Dooney and Bourke bags ever have lining that is beige and covered in the Dooney logo?





Catbird9 said:


> Please post a picture if you have one.


Without seeing it, my comments are speculation but this is what I've seen and every one is fake. 

1. Tan (or red) DB signature lining: 









And this is a lining that (thankfully) is rarely seen on fake Dooneys: 





2. Duck logo lining: 
At this time, I can't find an example.


----------



## Narnanz

Thank you guys anyway...will have to try and catch her again with the bag but she only comes once a week and everytime a different bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Busygirl2016

Hello!   I am new to this site and they’re excited to be a member. I have questions on two DOONEY bags if they are authentic.  Sorry, I am not familiar with this brand. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Busygirl2016 said:


> Hello!   I am new to this site and they’re excited to be a member. I have questions on two DOONEY bags if they are authentic.  Sorry, I am not familiar with this brand. Thank you in advance!


I'm sorry but both are fake.


----------



## Busygirl2016

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but both are fake.


Okay. Thank you.


----------



## BunnyMomo

Hello! I’m hoping that I can get some assistance on this one. The last photo with the lining is throwing me off as most briefcases don’t have that lining, right? 

Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE BRIEFCASE

Listing Number: n/a Poshmark

Seller: rosaliart

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VINTAGE-DOONEY-BOURKE-BRIEFCASE-5d523b7dbbf076ca8290393a


----------



## Catbird9

BunnyMomo said:


> View attachment 4517156
> View attachment 4517157
> View attachment 4517158
> View attachment 4517159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I’m hoping that I can get some assistance on this one. The last photo with the lining is throwing me off as most briefcases don’t have that lining, right?
> 
> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE BRIEFCASE
> 
> Listing Number: n/a Poshmark
> 
> Seller: rosaliart
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VINTAGE-DOONEY-BOURKE-BRIEFCASE-5d523b7dbbf0.76ca8290393a


It looks authentic to me. I haven't seen that lining and pocket configuration on a vintage briefcase. Possibly it was a very early version. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## Miss Understood

It’s real and it’s an early bag. Very nice. I saw this earlier while surfing and was impressed but I don’t buy large bags. Possibly maroon which is rarer than rouge.


----------



## Catbird9

BunnyMomo said:


> View attachment 4517156
> View attachment 4517157
> View attachment 4517158
> View attachment 4517159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I’m hoping that I can get some assistance on this one. The last photo with the lining is throwing me off as most briefcases don’t have that lining, right?
> 
> Item: VINTAGE DOONEY & BOURKE BRIEFCASE
> 
> Listing Number: n/a Poshmark
> 
> Seller: rosaliart
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/VINTAGE-DOONEY-BOURKE-BRIEFCASE-5d523b7dbbf076ca8290393a





Miss Understood said:


> It’s real and it’s an early bag. Very nice. I saw this earlier while surfing and was impressed but I don’t buy large bags. Possibly maroon which is rarer than rouge.



Yes! I just came across this example of a similar inside pocket on a pre-tag Small Satchel, which I believe might be maroon.


----------



## Hizzle30

I got this Dooney and Bourke purse from a family friend as a gift, and don’t know the first thing about whether or not it’s real. Thanks for any help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hizzle30 said:


> I got this Dooney and Bourke purse from a family friend as a gift, and don’t know the first thing about whether or not it’s real. Thanks for any help!


Authentic. It's from the Nile (croc-embossed) collection and is a pocket zip top. Original retail was $335 in approx. 2005.


----------



## Catbird9

nm


----------



## BeenBurned

Hizzle30 said:


> I got this Dooney and Bourke purse from a family friend as a gift, and don’t know the first thing about whether or not it’s real. Thanks for any help!





BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. It's from the Nile (croc-embossed) collection and is a pocket zip top. Original retail was $335 in approx. 2005.


Here's a discussion started by someone who is a fan of the style: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-gorgeous-dooney-bourke-nile-collection.792180/


----------



## Hizzle30

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. It's from the Nile (croc-embossed) collection and is a pocket zip top. Original retail was $335 in approx. 2005.


Wow! Thanks! I got this bag from the same lady who gave me the coach purse I posted last night. I was expecting it to be fake since the coach one was.


----------



## Emigail

I picked up this bag recently and hope someone can tell me something about it.  Looks like the serial number reads B7 004743
Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Emigail said:


> I picked up this bag recently and hope someone can tell me something about it.  Looks like the serial number reads B7 004743
> Thank you.


Authentic. I don't know the style name but it's from approximately 2008-ish (give or take).


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Thank you guys anyway...will have to try and catch her again with the bag but she only comes once a week and everytime a different bag.


Could one of you lovely laddies be able to tell me if this bag is authentic.
It's for a regular customer in my shop so no link, sale etc.
She came in again with the bag and I was only able to get these few shots of the bag. Hope they are clear enough. She was in a bit of a rush but kindly let me take them.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Could one of you lovely laddies be able to tell me if this bag is authentic.
> It's for a regular customer in my shop so no link, sale etc.
> She came in again with the bag and I was only able to get these few shots of the bag. Hope they are clear enough. She was in a bit of a rush but kindly let me take them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4527424
> View attachment 4527425
> View attachment 4527426
> View attachment 4527427


It's fake. That lining isn't one that Dooney has ever used.

ETA: It sounds like you have a consignment store? I commend you verifying authenticity of items you take in.


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake. That lining isn't one that Dooney has ever used.
> 
> ETA: It sounds like you have a consignment store? I commend you verifying authenticity of items you take in.


No we are not a consignment store...just a small gift shop and we sell wallets only. This bag is from a regular customer who comes in always with a different bag.
She thought it was fake herself as it was a gift from a friend and that friend always seems to buy fakes.
Thank you for confirming it was fake. I can tell her next week when she comes in.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> No we are not a consignment store...just a small gift shop and we sell wallets only. This bag is from a regular customer who comes in always with a different bag.
> She thought it was fake herself as it was a gift from a friend and that friend always seems to buy fakes.
> Thank you for confirming it was fake. I can tell her next week when she comes in.


I hope she's not paying a lot for those fakes!


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> I hope she's not paying a lot for those fakes!


Funny thing is this person who gave the bag too her wants it back after my lovely customer dies...funny but not funny if you know what I mean.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Funny thing is this person who gave the bag too her wants it back after my lovely customer dies...funny but not funny if you know what I mean.


OMG!


----------



## Chanel Oh My

Hello, please help if possible. Trying to determine authenticity of this vintage Dooney bag for an estate before they can put it up for sale. Possible early Gladstone? No RW&B tag, no strap. No paper Registration. Suede lining, YKK zipper, leather is soft and supple although the piping looks a bit rough. Duck fob in early DB style but it has a leather strip on it, not British tan as I would expect. Measurements are approx 16x11x8. D-rings & feet appear to be brass but not stamped. Interior leather pockets have black twill fabric & leather is stamped only Made in U.S.A. One other thing I’ve never seen is an empty leather oval on the back side of the bag, almost like it’s for having your initials stamped into it. Soft yellow stitching looks good all around, handles are sturdy with sealed edges. Several splits in piping.  I just don’t know? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Chanel Oh My

View attachment 4531642
View attachment 4531643
View attachment 4531644
View attachment 4531645
View attachment 4531646
View attachment 4531647
View attachment 4531648
View attachment 4531649
View attachment 4531650
View attachment 4531651

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello, please help if possible. Trying to determine authenticity of this vintage Dooney bag for an estate before they can put it up for sale. Possible early Gladstone? No RW&B tag, no strap. No paper Registration. Suede lining, YKK zipper, leather is soft and supple although the piping looks a bit rough. Duck fob in early DB style but it has a leather strip on it, not British tan as I would expect. Measurements are approx 16x11x8. D-rings & feet appear to be brass but not stamped. Interior leather pockets have black twill fabric & leather is stamped only Made in U.S.A. One other thing I’ve never seen is an empty leather oval on the back side of the bag, almost like it’s for having your initials stamped into it. Soft yellow stitching looks good all around, handles are sturdy with sealed edges. Several splits in piping.  I just don’t know? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Catbird9

Chanel Oh My said:


> View attachment 4531642
> View attachment 4531643
> View attachment 4531644
> View attachment 4531645
> View attachment 4531646
> View attachment 4531647
> View attachment 4531648
> View attachment 4531649
> View attachment 4531650
> View attachment 4531651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, please help if possible. Trying to determine authenticity of this vintage Dooney bag for an estate before they can put it up for sale. Possible early Gladstone? No RW&B tag, no strap. No paper Registration. Suede lining, YKK zipper, leather is soft and supple although the piping looks a bit rough. Duck fob in early DB style but it has a leather strip on it, not British tan as I would expect. Measurements are approx 16x11x8. D-rings & feet appear to be brass but not stamped. Interior leather pockets have black twill fabric & leather is stamped only Made in U.S.A. One other thing I’ve never seen is an empty leather oval on the back side of the bag, almost like it’s for having your initials stamped into it. Soft yellow stitching looks good all around, handles are sturdy with sealed edges. Several splits in piping.  I just don’t know? Any help is appreciated.


In my opinion, it's authentic. The duck emblem on the side of the bag is genuine. The fabric-backed leather pocket on the inside is found on other early bags (mid 1980s, before the red white and blue tag was used.) The zipper pull is not stamped Dooney & Bourke, but otherwise the bag's construction and details look authentic. Some of the details, such as the zipper and the side panels, are somewhat like the R28 Small Satchel...but the bag is much larger, and it has those British Tan corners like a Gladstone. Maybe someone else knows what it was called.

A similar bag, with a blank oval on the side (but no duck emblem) was discussed here:
https://vintagedooneybourke.wordpress.com/tag/gladstone-2/


----------



## Chanel Oh My

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Darcyl

I purchased this bag at a thrift store yesterday and would like to get it authenticated by someone more knowledgable than me, so I am here! I have already cleaned it with cpr and blackrock and thought the color was just a faded black. But it looks like gray to me. I have a photo next to my black leather bag for comparison. It did not come with a hang tag and no tag inside. Thank you in advance for your help!
Equestrian?


----------



## Catbird9

Darcyl said:


> I purchased this bag at a thrift store yesterday and would like to get it authenticated by someone more knowledgable than me, so I am here! I have already cleaned it with cpr and blackrock and thought the color was just a faded black. But it looks like gray to me. I have a photo next to my black leather bag for comparison. It did not come with a hang tag and no tag inside. Thank you in advance for your help!
> Equestrian?
> 
> View attachment 4533387
> View attachment 4533388
> View attachment 4533389
> View attachment 4533390
> View attachment 4533391
> View attachment 4533392
> View attachment 4533393
> View attachment 4533394
> View attachment 4533395
> View attachment 4533396


It's an authentic Equestrian bag. The color might be a very faded Cadet or Air Force Blue but it's hard to say for sure. There was a gray color called Smoke, but yours looks a little more on the blue side to me.


----------



## Darcyl

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Equestrian bag. The color might be a very faded Cadet or Air Force Blue but it's hard to say for sure. There was a gray color called Smoke, but yours looks a little more on the blue side to me.


Thank you so much Catbird9!


----------



## Baseball01409

Good morning, I’m hoping to check authenticity on this purse. Sorry for the low quality photos. Thanks!


----------



## Princess Caroline

If someone has a chance, could you please have a look at this one? I should have asked first, but it was really inexpensive so I took a chance. Thank you!

Item: briefcase? laptop bag?
Seller: local thrift store


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> If someone has a chance, could you please have a look at this one? I should have asked first, but it was really inexpensive so I took a chance. Thank you!
> 
> Item: briefcase? laptop bag?
> Seller: local thrift store
> 
> View attachment 4537853
> View attachment 4537854
> View attachment 4537855
> View attachment 4537856
> View attachment 4537857
> View attachment 4537858
> View attachment 4537859
> View attachment 4537860
> View attachment 4537861
> View attachment 4537862
> View attachment 4537863
> View attachment 4537864


It's authentic. Measurements about 16" x 11" x 3" = Legal Brief


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. Measurements about 16" x 11" x 3" = Legal Brief


Wow, thanks! Yes, that's the size, thank you for the ID as well. It ended up costing me about $4, and though it has some staining and wear, I'm pretty pleased. Now I can get to work on cleaning it up.


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Wow, thanks! Yes, that's the size, thank you for the ID as well. It ended up costing me about $4, and though it has some staining and wear, I'm pretty pleased. Now I can get to work on cleaning it up.


Great deal! Have fun restoring it!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hi, please have a look at this little guy? Thanks!

Item:?
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Hi, please have a look at this little guy? Thanks!
> 
> Item:?
> Seller: local Goodwill
> View attachment 4540778
> View attachment 4540779
> View attachment 4540781
> View attachment 4540783
> View attachment 4540784
> View attachment 4540785
> View attachment 4540786
> View attachment 4540787
> View attachment 4540788


It's authentic!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic!


Thank you!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello dear Authenticators

I bought this at a thrift in Washington DC.  Doesnt have any labels, but heavy and well made with a strong magnetic snap. Is this authentic Dooney & Bourke? Any idea of the name?


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello dear Authenticators
> 
> I bought this at a thrift in Washington DC.  Doesnt have any labels, but heavy and well made with a strong magnetic snap. Is this authentic Dooney & Bourke? Any idea of the name?


It's authentic and is a card case. Pattern is called crossword.


----------



## LaPaloma55

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and is a card case. Pattern is called crossword.


Really appreciate it, BeenBurned!  Thanks!!


----------



## Ammrx

can This be looked at as time allows ? Thanks as always for your time.
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/76756868


----------



## Ammrx

Can this be looked at?  Thanks

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/76465678


----------



## Catbird9

Ammrx said:


> can This be looked at as time allows ? Thanks as always for your time.
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/76756868



Authentic.



Ammrx said:


> Can this be looked at?  Thanks
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/76465678



Both look good.


----------



## Ammrx

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Both look good.




Thank you for your information.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello dear Authenticators,
Is this bag authentic?  Bought it at a thrift shop during my vacation.
TIA


----------



## Catbird9

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello dear Authenticators,
> Is this bag authentic?  Bought it at a thrift shop during my vacation.
> TIA


Authentic Medium Essex.


----------



## Raychan90

Hi Everyone!
My mom snagged this for me at a local Goodwill, very curious to know if it's real or not. [The name of the style etc. would be of great help as well if you know it.] Thanks for any and all help you can offer! I hope you have a great end to your weekend/ a great start to your week! [Puff ball was mine from another bag lol.]


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Please have a look at this, not sure about it. The inner tag seems to have been removed. Thanks!
Item: ?
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Please have a look at this, not sure about it. The inner tag seems to have been removed. Thanks!
> Item: ?
> Seller: local Goodwill
> 
> View attachment 4562141
> View attachment 4562144
> View attachment 4562146
> View attachment 4562147
> View attachment 4562148


Authentic Zipper Clutch. It was probably made in the mid- to late 1980s "pre-tag" era and might not have had a red white and blue tag.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Zipper Clutch. It was probably made in the mid- to late 1980s "pre-tag" era and might not have had a red white and blue tag.


Thank you! That's good to know about the tags, too.


----------



## Qwerty888

Hi authenticators, please review this vintage :

Item : large crescent sac
Seller : michalou
Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-Vintage-Crescent-Sac-5d38c12674af4734d9cb7b7b


----------



## Qwerty888

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi authenticators, please review this vintage :
> 
> Item : large crescent sac
> Seller : michalou
> Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-Vintage-Crescent-Sac-5d38c12674af4734d9cb7b7b



Here are the picts


----------



## Catbird9

Qwerty888 said:


> Hi authenticators, please review this vintage :
> 
> Item : large crescent sac
> Seller : michalou
> Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-Vintage-Crescent-Sac-5d38c12674af4734d9cb7b7b





Qwerty888 said:


> Here are the picts



Authentic. Beautiful bag!


----------



## Qwerty888

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic. Beautiful bag!


Thanks for the review @Catbird9


----------



## Jane Courtois

Hello friends,

Bought this Dooney & Burke purse and would like to know what ya'll think? Authentic or not?
And as always thanks for your help!


----------



## Catbird9

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Bought this Dooney & Burke purse and would like to know what ya'll think? Authentic or not?
> And as always thanks for your help!
> View attachment 4568437
> View attachment 4568438
> View attachment 4568439
> View attachment 4568440


Authentic.


----------



## Jodihargrave

Hello. I found this purse today and I can not find out anything about it online ! Please help !


----------



## Jodihargrave

Swanky said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form


----------



## Jodihargrave

hello ! Can you help me see if this authentic?! I can’t find out anything online. Thank you ! Whatever it is , it has fur on the outside !


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hi, if someone could have a look at this, I'd appreciate it. It's missing its strap and fob and is in need of a lot of rehab, but I don't want to get started until I know if it's real or not. Another half-off purchase. Thanks!

item: Medium Essex?
Seller: local thrift store


----------



## Princess Caroline

And one more little purchase, if someone could check it, please. So to speak!
Thanks!

Item: Checkbook cover
Seller: local thrift store


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Hi, if someone could have a look at this, I'd appreciate it. It's missing its strap and fob and is in need of a lot of rehab, but I don't want to get started until I know if it's real or not. Another half-off purchase. Thanks!
> 
> item: Medium Essex?
> Seller: local thrift store
> 
> View attachment 4570895
> 
> View attachment 4570900
> View attachment 4570901
> View attachment 4570902
> View attachment 4570903
> View attachment 4570904
> View attachment 4570905
> View attachment 4570906
> View attachment 4570907


Authentic Medium Essex.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> And one more little purchase, if someone could check it, please. So to speak!
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Checkbook cover
> Seller: local thrift store
> View attachment 4570908
> View attachment 4570909
> View attachment 4570910
> View attachment 4570911
> View attachment 4570912


It checks out authentic!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Medium Essex.





Catbird9 said:


> It checks out authentic!



Hee! Thanks, Catbird, I know I can take that to the bank 

Now to get to rehabbing. Off to the Rehab thread!


----------



## BeenBurned

Raychan90 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My mom snagged this for me at a local Goodwill, very curious to know if it's real or not. [The name of the style etc. would be of great help as well if you know it.] Thanks for any and all help you can offer! I hope you have a great end to your weekend/ a great start to your week! [Puff ball was mine from another bag lol.]
> View attachment 4558954
> View attachment 4558955
> View attachment 4558956
> View attachment 4558957
> View attachment 4558958



Sorry for the late reply. The tote is authentic. 



Jodihargrave said:


> hello ! Can you help me see if this authentic?! I can’t find out anything online. Thank you ! Whatever it is , it has fur on the outside !


The bucket bag is authentic.


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you.
Item Name : Patty shoulder bag,  mickey balloons? 
Link: n/a, purchased at thrift store. Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you.
> Item Name : Patty shoulder bag,  mickey balloons?
> Link: n/a, purchased at thrift store. Thank you for your time and help!


I can't help with the name but the bag is authentic.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> I can't help with the name but the bag is authentic.


Thank you BeenBurned!


----------



## aoko

Hi, I came across this bag at a local thrift store. I was wondering if it was authentic. 
seller: local thrift store


----------



## Catbird9

aoko said:


> Hi, I came across this bag at a local thrift store. I was wondering if it was authentic.
> seller: local thrift store
> View attachment 4574760
> View attachment 4574763
> View attachment 4574764
> View attachment 4574765
> View attachment 4574766
> View attachment 4574767
> View attachment 4574768


It's an authentic Medium Essex.


----------



## aoko

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Medium Essex.


Thank you!


----------



## amy_blu77

Hi, I am new here! Please help, I am thinking of buying this bag, can someone tell me if this vintage equestrian is original or just an imitation. 
Thanks heaps!


----------



## Catbird9

amy_blu77 said:


> Hi, I am new here! Please help, I am thinking of buying this bag, can someone tell me if this vintage equestrian is original or just an imitation.
> Thanks heaps!


It's authentic.


----------



## amy_blu77

Thank you Catbird!


----------



## Booann

Hello Trying to figure. out when this D&B purse was made and. verify its Authenticity


----------



## BeenBurned

Booann said:


> Hello Trying to figure. out when this D&B purse was made and. verify its Authenticity


It's authentic.


----------



## Ammrx

Nm


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Ammrx

Is this authentic?  Thanks. It is at the goodwill.
I


----------



## BeenBurned

Ammrx said:


> View attachment 4576344
> View attachment 4576345
> View attachment 4576346
> View attachment 4576347
> 
> Is this authentic?  Thanks. It is at the goodwill.
> I


It's fine.


----------



## Ammrx

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.




Thank you.


----------



## klb4556

Can anyone authenticate this Dooney and tell me what year ( or a general time frame) it came from?

Item: All Weather Carrier Handbag
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/715706207/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-carrier?ref=hp_rf-2&cns=1

Thank you so much!


----------



## Catbird9

klb4556 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Dooney and tell me what year ( or a general time frame) it came from?
> 
> Item: All Weather Carrier Handbag
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/715706207/vintage-dooney-and-bourke-carrier?ref=hp_rf-2&cns=1
> 
> Thank you so much!


It's an authentic Carrier Bag from around the mid- 1990s.


----------



## klb4556

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Carrier Bag from around the mid- 1990s.


Appreciate it! xx


----------



## Lothruin

Item name: Something Teton bucket style bag?
Notes: this bag is in rough shape, I know, but all the damage is cosmetic, and if authentic worth practicing rehab techniques on.


----------



## Catbird9

Lothruin said:


> Item name: Something Teton bucket style bag?
> Notes: this bag is in rough shape, I know, but all the damage is cosmetic, and if authentic worth practicing rehab techniques on.
> View attachment 4580750
> View attachment 4580751
> View attachment 4580752
> View attachment 4580753
> View attachment 4580754
> View attachment 4580755
> View attachment 4580756


Authentic Teton Drawstring.


----------



## Lothruin

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Teton Drawstring.



Thank you very much! I paid $3 for it, so I can sacrifice it to rehab practice without remorse.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

I picked up this bag at the thrift store. Could you authenticate it for me and if possible give me the name of the bag and its approximate date. 

Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked up this bag at the thrift store. Could you authenticate it for me and if possible give me the name of the bag and its approximate date.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580972
> View attachment 4580969
> View attachment 4580970
> View attachment 4580971
> View attachment 4580972
> View attachment 4580973
> View attachment 4580974


It's authentic but I don't know the name. I'd guess it's about 10-12 years old. But they've brought back previous bags and patterns so it could be newer.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name. I'd guess it's about 10-12 years old. But they've brought back previous bags and patterns so it could be newer.


Thanks much.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Medium Essex.


Thank you, Catbird9!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Can anyone authenticate this one, please? Thanks!
Seller: local GW
Item ?


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Can anyone authenticate this one, please? Thanks!
> Seller: local GW
> Item ?
> View attachment 4592036
> View attachment 4592037
> View attachment 4592038
> View attachment 4592039
> View attachment 4592040
> View attachment 4592041
> View attachment 4592044
> View attachment 4592048
> View attachment 4592052
> View attachment 4592057


It's authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
Item Name : Drawstring R58? Pre label, D&B fob.
Link (if available): purchased at thrift store, dimensions are about length 10 inches, height 10 inches and depth 6 inches. Are you able to tell me, if authentic, about which year this is from please? Thank you!
photos :


----------



## Jacynthe

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> Item Name : Drawstring R58? Pre label, D&B fob.
> Link (if available): purchased at thrift store, dimensions are about length 10 inches, height 10 inches and depth 6 inches. Are you able to tell me, if authentic, about which year this is from please? Thank you!
> photos :


Pardon, I should have added the photos of the inside of the bag. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> Item Name : Drawstring R58? Pre label, D&B fob.
> Link (if available): purchased at thrift store, dimensions are about length 10 inches, height 10 inches and depth 6 inches. Are you able to tell me, if authentic, about which year this is from please? Thank you!
> photos :





Jacynthe said:


> Pardon, I should have added the photos of the inside of the bag. Thank you!


It looks good. I believe it's from the mid-80s.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> Item Name : Drawstring R58? Pre label, D&B fob.
> Link (if available): purchased at thrift store, dimensions are about length 10 inches, height 10 inches and depth 6 inches. Are you able to tell me, if authentic, about which year this is from please? Thank you!
> photos :





Jacynthe said:


> Pardon, I should have added the photos of the inside of the bag. Thank you!


It looks good. I believe it's from the mid-80s.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> It looks good. I believe it's from the mid-80s.


Thank you so much BeenBurned!!!


----------



## MsDi

Hi,
I was cleaning out my closet and came across this bag. I got it as a gift years ago. It is the Dooney and Bourke charm collection mini duffel bag. I remember  Lindsay Lohan promoting this line. I looked at other bags online and this one seems off. The bags I saw all have blue gingham lining and this one has plain blue. The inside tag says made in Italy but all the other bags don’t have that. The serial number will register on D&B. Com. I think this is a fake but wanted confirmation. 
Thank you.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hi again, could someone please have a look at this wallet? I found it at the same place I found the really nice D&B purse a few weeks ago (just a little ways up this thread) so I guess this came in with that matching purse. Thanks!

Item: Wallet
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Hi again, could someone please have a look at this wallet? I found it at the same place I found the really nice D&B purse a few weeks ago (just a little ways up this thread) so I guess this came in with that matching purse. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Wallet
> Seller: local Goodwill
> View attachment 4607833
> View attachment 4607834
> View attachment 4607835
> View attachment 4607836
> View attachment 4607837
> View attachment 4607838
> View attachment 4607839


It's authentic.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you! Now I'll get to cleaning it


----------



## wozniack

Could somebody please authenticate this bag?  My mom found it in a thrift store and was just wanting to know if it was real.  Thanks.


----------



## JOODLZ

HAHA...this is NOT a duplicate of Jacynthe's November 16 post, but great minds do think alike, and have the same taste in bags!
This one is also from a local thrift, pre-tag, early 80's? R58, DB fob, 10x10x6. 
Only difference is mine has a replacement shoulder strap.
Authentication appreciated...thanks, as always in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

And could someone please give an opinion on this envelope wallet/checkbook?
Also from local thrift...W04, 7”w x 4”h x 1”d closed.
Any info is always appreciated...thanks again!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> HAHA...this is NOT a duplicate of Jacynthe's November 16 post, but great minds do think alike, and have the same taste in bags!
> This one is also from a local thrift, pre-tag, early 80's? R58, DB fob, 10x10x6.
> Only difference is mine has a replacement shoulder strap.
> Authentication appreciated...thanks, as always in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613481
> View attachment 4613482
> View attachment 4613483
> View attachment 4613484
> View attachment 4613485
> View attachment 4613486
> View attachment 4613487
> View attachment 4613488



It's authentic. Nice find!

The rivets holding the loop for the strap could have been replaced, I'm not sure. The "button" type brass rivets were used on most Dooney AWL bags, but yours was an earlier model.

*ETA: I just realized Jaycinthe posted the same style a few posts back, so I looked at the rivets.
They are the flat type also, so this style rivet was obviously used on the earlier models*. 

Interesting trivia: In this 1985 ad, Dooney calls the 10x10x6 drawstring "small," but most sellers list it as "medium."






JOODLZ said:


> And could someone please give an opinion on this envelope wallet/checkbook?
> Also from local thrift...W04, 7”w x 4”h x 1”d closed.
> Any info is always appreciated...thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613510
> View attachment 4613511
> View attachment 4613512
> View attachment 4613513
> View attachment 4613514
> View attachment 4613515



It's authentic.


----------



## whateve

JOODLZ said:


> And could someone please give an opinion on this envelope wallet/checkbook?
> Also from local thrift...W04, 7”w x 4”h x 1”d closed.
> Any info is always appreciated...thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613510
> View attachment 4613511
> View attachment 4613512
> View attachment 4613513
> View attachment 4613514
> View attachment 4613515


Nice to see you are still thrifting! We miss you in the Coach forum.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. Nice find!
> 
> The rivets holding the loop for the strap could have been replaced, I'm not sure. The "button" type brass rivets were used on most Dooney AWL bags, but yours was an earlier model.
> 
> *ETA: I just realized Jaycinthe posted the same style a few posts back, so I looked at the rivets.
> They are the flat type also, so this style rivet was obviously used on the earlier models*.
> 
> Interesting trivia: In this 1985 ad, Dooney calls the 10x10x6 drawstring "small," but most sellers list it as "medium."
> 
> View attachment 4613556
> 
> 
> It's authentic.



Hey Catbird9...thanks so much for your quick response(s), as always! AND thanks for the catalog page...how cool!


----------



## JOODLZ

whateve said:


> Nice to see you are still thrifting! We miss you in the Coach forum.



Hey whateve...Oh, h*** yeah I'm still thrifting!!! Check out the AT Gucci thread. Nice to hear from you! I miss EVERYONE, just don't seem to find the time to post. I'm waaaay behind


----------



## threegirlsss

Can you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke? Found it at a thrift store. Any idea of how old it is if authentic?


----------



## Catbird9

threegirlsss said:


> View attachment 4623327
> View attachment 4623328
> View attachment 4623327
> View attachment 4623328
> View attachment 4623329
> View attachment 4623330
> View attachment 4623331
> View attachment 4623332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you authenticate this Dooney & Bourke? Found it at a thrift store. Any idea of how old it is if authentic?


I don't see any problems. It seems authentic, but I don't know when it was made.  Other opinions welcome.


----------



## threegirlsss

Catbird9 said:


> I don't see any problems. It seems authentic, but I don't know when it was made.  Other opinions welcome.


Thanks!


----------



## M_owensby

Can someone please help me authenticate my new D&B Large zip Barlow
Purchased brand new off of Poshmark? Here are some
Photos.  It was brand new with all packaging and tissue paper inside. Just want to make sure it’s authentic before i “accept” the purchase! Thank you!


----------



## Princess Caroline

Please have a look, thanks!
Item: ?
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> Please have a look, thanks!
> Item: ?
> Seller: local Goodwill
> 
> View attachment 4628976
> View attachment 4628977
> View attachment 4628978
> View attachment 4628979
> View attachment 4628980
> View attachment 4628981
> View attachment 4628982
> View attachment 4628983
> View attachment 4628984


It's authentic.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Princess Caroline

I went a little nuts and picked this up as well, if anyone might have a look at it? Thanks! I am trying to figure out what it is called. I think it's vachetta leather trim?

Item: ?
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## Catbird9

Princess Caroline said:


> I went a little nuts and picked this up as well, if anyone might have a look at it? Thanks! I am trying to figure out what it is called. I think it's vachetta leather trim?
> 
> Item: ?
> Seller: local Goodwill
> View attachment 4629420
> View attachment 4629421
> View attachment 4629422
> View attachment 4629423
> View attachment 4629424
> View attachment 4629425
> View attachment 4629426
> View attachment 4629427
> View attachment 4629428


It's authentic. It's from the early 2000s Donegal Signature collection, trimmed with Italian vachetta leather. I believe the style is called Tassel Top Zip.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. It's from the early 2000s Donegal Signature collection, trimmed with Italian vachetta leather. I believe the style is called Tassel Top Zip.


Thank you so much! I have been Googling but not finding any specific information so this is so helpful. I don't generally like fabric bags but this one appealed to me. I think it's that nice leather.


----------



## Aligator Purse

Could anyone assist me with authenticating this bag?  The photos don't adequately show the color, which is a light celery.  I purchased at a reputable consignment shop.

Thanks
Aligator Purse


----------



## houseof999

Hi ladies. My friend just got this as a gift and wanted to know if it's authentic and I have no clue. Help please. It doesn't feel like leather to me and it has red lining.


----------



## Catbird9

houseof999 said:


> Hi ladies. My friend just got this as a gift and wanted to know if it's authentic and I have been no clue. Help please. It doesn't feel like leather to me and it has red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630530
> 
> View attachment 4630531
> View attachment 4630537
> View attachment 4630538
> View attachment 4630539


It looks good to me.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## houseof999

Catbird9 said:


> It looks good to me.


Really! Wow! Thank you! That's awesome. The leather is very thin for pebbled leather so I wasn't sure.


----------



## elocinacissej

Picked this up at a local charity sale, I think it's the pebbled letter carrier but not sure if it's real or not.


















If more photos are needed, let me know. I hope I did this right, lol.


----------



## Catbird9

elocinacissej said:


> Picked this up at a local charity sale, I think it's the pebbled letter carrier but not sure if it's real or not.
> 
> If more photos are needed, let me know. I hope I did this right, lol.


It's authentic.


----------



## AtxIron

I came across this today at a thrift and it is a style unlike anything I have seen before. There is no tag nor evidence of it ever having one. The stitching seems to be done fairly well, and this bag has certainly been loved and used for quite some time and held up well.  That said, inside there is a leather remnant patch that was haphazardly glued in place to secure the leather  that make up the "X" stitching that holds the top in place. This could have been someone's repair at one time on a pre-tag bag, a prototype, or just a bad fake. What are your thoughts new friends?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Catbird9

AtxIron said:


> I came across this today at a thrift and it is a style unlike anything I have seen before. There is no tag nor evidence of it ever having one. The stitching seems to be done fairly well, and this bag has certainly been loved and used for quite some time and held up well.  That said, inside there is a leather remnant patch that was haphazardly glued in place to secure the leather  that make up the "X" stitching that holds the top in place. This could have been someone's repair at one time on a pre-tag bag, a prototype, or just a bad fake. What are your thoughts new friends?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's authentic. I've seen this style before, but I don't know the name.


----------



## AtxIron

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. I've seen this style before, but I don't know the name.


Thanks for the information! Have a great day!


----------



## elocinacissej

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## AtxIron

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. I've seen this style before, but I don't know the name.


Out of curiosity do you think this is a pre tag bag or do you think it was just removed in full?


----------



## Catbird9

AtxIron said:


> Out of curiosity do you think this is a pre tag bag or do you think it was just removed in full?



If there had been a tag and it was removed, you might be able to find evidence of that if you look carefully around the inside top edge, where the trim is stitched. 

I'm leaning toward it being pre-tag, after finding this image of another, similar one:




Google search "vintage dooney awl buckle"

I couldn't locate the source of the image or the name of the bag. Very intriguing!


----------



## AdrienneMoyer77

Hello and thanks in advance for any information! Found this purse while helping a family member get goodwill donations together. It has tags and a registration card inside but I know that doesn't mean anything. Just wondering if you can tell if its authentic? The inner label seems mis-sewn as part of the Dooney and Bourke tag is under the strap? Thank for any insight. Bag is olive velvet in case pictures aren't clear


----------



## Catbird9

AdrienneMoyer77 said:


> Hello and thanks in advance for any information! Found this purse while helping a family member get goodwill donations together. It has tags and a registration card inside but I know that doesn't mean anything. Just wondering if you can tell if its authentic? The inner label seems mis-sewn as part of the Dooney and Bourke tag is under the strap? Thank for any insight. Bag is olive velvet in case pictures aren't clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633570
> View attachment 4633570


Yes, it's authentic. Style #152 indicates Large Hobo, VV I'm guessing indicates velvet. It was probably produced in the late 1990s-very early 2000s.


----------



## AdrienneMoyer77

Catbird9 said:


> Yes, it's authentic. Style #152 indicates Large Hobo, VV I'm guessing indicates velvet. It was probably produced in the late 1990s-very early 2000s.


Cool thanks SO much for the quick reply! I was afraid the label might indicate a fake since it seems mis-sewn.


----------



## Catbird9

AdrienneMoyer77 said:


> Cool thanks SO much for the quick reply! I was afraid the label might indicate a fake since it seems mis-sewn.


I have the Small Hobo from the same time frame and the label is in the same awkward spot...it would have been difficult to sew into that tight corner and not catch the label in the stitching.


----------



## Miss Understood

Catbird9 said:


> If there had been a tag and it was removed, you might be able to find evidence of that if you look carefully around the inside top edge, where the trim is stitched.
> 
> I'm leaning toward it being pre-tag, after finding this image of another, similar one:
> 
> View attachment 4633368
> 
> 
> Google search "vintage dooney awl buckle"
> 
> I couldn't locate the source of the image or the name of the bag. Very intriguing!




It’s an R15 Field Bag.


----------



## Catbird9

Miss Understood said:


> It’s an R15 Field Bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kalli37

Hi! I found this Dooney at a thrift store today and it’s a style I haven’t seen before. It reminds me of the carrier style but the buckle is different and has 5 feet on the bottom. All the rivets on the inside are stamped “Dooney Bourke”, the buckle says “Solid Brass” and then on the underneath side of the leather side pocket flap, there’s the white information tag (different from the Dooney Bourke Made in USA tag) However, whenever I look up “East/west shoulder bag” a different style comes up that looks different from mine. I also thought it was weird that the straps weren’t detachable and that the leather sleeve/flap looked really different compared to some of my other Dooney’s. Please let me know if anyone knows if this is authentic and possibly the name of this bag. Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

kalli37 said:


> Hi! I found this Dooney at a thrift store today and it’s a style I haven’t seen before. It reminds me of the carrier style but the buckle is different and has 5 feet on the bottom. All the rivets on the inside are stamped “Dooney Bourke”, the buckle says “Solid Brass” and then on the underneath side of the leather side pocket flap, there’s the white information tag (different from the Dooney Bourke Made in USA tag) However, whenever I look up “East/west shoulder bag” a different style comes up that looks different from mine. I also thought it was weird that the straps weren’t detachable and that the leather sleeve/flap looked really different compared to some of my other Dooney’s. Please let me know if anyone knows if this is authentic and possibly the name of this bag. Thank you!


It's authentic.


----------



## kalli37

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.




Thank you! I just wasn’t sure cause I’ve never seen this style before


----------



## Catbird9

It's one I haven't seen very often either. The white label on the back of the inside pocket belongs to that bag and gives the original style number R174, color (BO for Bone) and name, East/West Shoulder Bag.


----------



## kalli37

Hi, me again lol, I found this Dooney at the thrift store and I’ve personally never seen one that was made in Italy yet. It’s about 16-17” length wise and 10” deep. It also has some Dooney and Bourke embossed (I guess you would call it that? Or stamped) on the front pocket flap/cover. This part is kinda hard to take a picture of but I’ll try to get the best picture of the stamp/embossment. It kinda looks like a small duffel bag to me but I’m not familiar yet with Dooney and Bourke’s newer items. Curious if anyone knew if it was real and what the style is?
Thank you!


----------



## sjacks87

I would love insight on this!
Picked it up at a thrift store for $80 (hefty for second hand). Serial say J11110302. The piping look a little wonky.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## Catbird9

sjacks87 said:


> I would love insight on this!
> Picked it up at a thrift store for $80 (hefty for second hand). Serial say J11110302. The piping look a little wonky.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sam


It seems authentic but I’d like to see a picture of the red white and blue label front and back to be sure.


----------



## sjacks87

Here you go 
Thank you


----------



## Catbird9

sjacks87 said:


> Here you go
> Thank you


It's authentic!


----------



## Loslafuego

Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?


----------



## Loslafuego

Loslafuego said:


> Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652031
> View attachment 4652034
> View attachment 4652031
> View attachment 4652036


----------



## MiaBorsa

n/a


----------



## Loslafuego

Loslafuego said:


> Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652031
> View attachment 4652034
> View attachment 4652031
> View attachment 4652036


----------



## Loslafuego

MiaBorsa said:


> n/a


----------



## Loslafuego

I


MiaBorsa said:


> n/a


It looks like this one


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Loslafuego said:


> Does someone mind helping me verify and authenticate this bag. I was looking at this in the thrift and I wasnt sure if it's fake because it doesn't have the current day duck patches. I spent ten minutes looking at it noticing the quality of the leather, symmetry and the overall vintage look of it. It does look kinda 70's. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652031
> View attachment 4652034
> View attachment 4652031
> View attachment 4652036


Authentic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Loslafuego said:


> I
> 
> It looks like this one


That looks like a "Lucy" bag, but I can't remember which collection the striped leather was.   It is fairly recent, though.


----------



## jdal622

I bought this offline and I thought I saw some remnants of the red white and blue tag but wasn't sure. These are the sellers pictures. I asked for a picture of the tag but it was only 6$ because the zipper is broken. Seems like an easy fix. Just need to know if this one is authentic? If these pictures don't show, then I can post new ones once I get it.


----------



## Catbird9

jdal622 said:


> I bought this offline and I thought I saw some remnants of the red white and blue tag but wasn't sure. These are the sellers pictures. I asked for a picture of the tag but it was only 6$ because the zipper is broken. Seems like an easy fix. Just need to know if this one is authentic? If these pictures don't show, then I can post new ones once I get it.


It looks good! Great price too.


----------



## jdal622

Catbird9 said:


> It looks good! Great price too.


Great, thank you!
I love a good deal! Lol couldn't pass it up. I thought it was authentic, just wanted to confirm.


----------



## sewidyll

Can anyone please tell me if this is authentic? I purchased it at a local thrift store and it is in my possession.


----------



## Catbird9

sewidyll said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this is authentic? I purchased it at a local thrift store and it is in my possession.


It's an authentic Classic Zip Top.


----------



## sewidyll

Another thrift store buy...is this authentic?


----------



## sewidyll

Aaannddd another thrift story buy.


----------



## sewidyll

Dang it... I posted duplicate pictures ‍...I fixed it...maybe I should go to bed...


----------



## sewidyll

Catbird9 said:


> It's an authentic Classic Zip Top.


thank you!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

sewidyll said:


> Aaannddd another thrift story buy.


That one is authentic too. It's a cavalry bag.


----------



## sewidyll

BeenBurned said:


> That one is authentic too. It's a cavalry bag.


Yay! thanks again!!


----------



## sewidyll

Is this authentic? I can’t find any bags like this online. I bought it at a local thrift store.


----------



## BeenBurned

sewidyll said:


> Is this authentic? I can’t find any bags like this online. I bought it at a local thrift store.


It's authentic - and lovely!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

sewidyll said:


> Is this authentic? I can’t find any bags like this online. I bought it at a local thrift store.





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic - and lovely!


@sewidyll 

I found the bag. It's from the equestrian collection and the bag is called East West shoulder bag, model R126.
https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/EQ/1223-eq-R126-blackbt.htm


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hello everyone! I'm not super familiar with Dooney bags, but I came across this at a thrift store. The leather is clearly high quality and the hardware is solid brass, but there's no tag. I've read that some really old bags won't have them. Is that true? I think this is an Original Large Equestrian R54.


----------



## Catbird9

Crystalcoach said:


> Hello everyone! I'm not super familiar with Dooney bags, but I came across this at a thrift store. The leather is clearly high quality and the hardware is solid brass, but there's no tag. I've read that some really old bags won't have them. Is that true? I think this is an Original Large Equestrian R54.


It's authentic. At one time, the older bags didn't have sewn-in tags inside. The strap with buckles on two sides was the original Equestrian style strap.


----------



## Crystalcoach

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. At one time, the older bags didn't have sewn-in tags inside. The strap with buckles on two sides was the original Equestrian style strap.



Awesome! Thank you! I thought it looked like the real deal, especially given the quality, but I wanted to confirm what I was telling myself. Lol. It's got a little irreparable damage to the piping, but it's still such a nice bag. I've never rehabbed a Dooney before. I'm pretty excited about it. As if I need another bag... Running out of space for them.  Anyway, as usual, I digress. Thank you all so much!


----------



## kalli37

I need some help with this little Dooney pouch I found at a thrift store. I couldn’t find any tags or embossing/stamps that say Dooney and Bourke besides the duck patch. Just curious if it’s real or not, thank you!


----------



## JStHilaire33

Item Name (if you know it): I Am Ears Satchel
Link (if available): n/a
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) 
Why would the number be crossed out?
Also there is a number on the backside of the Disney tag too. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

JStHilaire33 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): I Am Ears Satchel
> Link (if available): n/a
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> Why would the number be crossed out?
> Also there is a number on the backside of the Disney tag too. Thank you


It looks good to me. 

I've never seen the serial number crossed out like that but it could have been done for a number of reasons, one of which might have been that the item may have been donated and Dooney didn't want to warranty it or have it returned for a refund. 

There was a time that items sold at Dooney outlets had tags that were cut out (as much as possible) or snipped. This was done to prevent full-priced returns. Outlet items weren't eligible for warranty services.


----------



## atlcharm

Hi, I hope the links are okay versus uploading a bunch of pictures.  Loving these two bags, they are very similar. I can't tell a difference other than the straps. Either way, do you think they are both authentic?  Thank you!

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m69552318262/

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m31213843055/

As a bonus, I brought this white bag already which I love and received today! I hope it's authentic.  If it's not, I'll still use it. It's beautiful and of great quality!

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m58554924783/

Thank you. I'm just now getting into vintage Dooney. I've never owned a Dooney before, so don't know a thing.  I've been reading, but the fakes look so good I still cannot tell. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Catbird9

atlcharm said:


> Hi, I hope the links are okay versus uploading a bunch of pictures.  Loving these two bags, they are very similar. I can't tell a difference other than the straps. Either way, do you think they are both authentic?  Thank you!
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m69552318262/
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m31213843055/
> 
> As a bonus, I brought this white bag already which I love and received today! I hope it's authentic.  If it's not, I'll still use it. It's beautiful and of great quality!
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m58554924783/
> 
> Thank you. I'm just now getting into vintage Dooney. I've never owned a Dooney before, so don't know a thing.  I've been reading, but the fakes look so good I still cannot tell. Thanks in advance!



Welcome to vintage Dooney! The first two are authentic. Based on the measurements, the first one is the Small Drawstring #R64 and the second one with the padded strap is the Medium Drawstring #R58.

Unfortunately the white bag is fake.


----------



## atlcharm

Catbird9 said:


> Welcome to vintage Dooney! The first two are authentic. Based on the measurements, the first one is the Small Drawstring #R64 and the second one with the padded strap is the Medium Drawstring #R58.
> 
> Unfortunately, the white bag is fake.



Thank you so much for authenticating the bags and identifying the models for me!!!!  Sad about the white one!!!


----------



## atlcharm

Welp the other bags did not work out. Hoping to authenticate these.  What do you think of these? The second bag looks suspicious because from the pictures it looks like the inside is fabric, not suede, but it could be me. I messaged the seller to see.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...an-Leather-Crossbody-5e51bba419c15799a0692363

https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-vintage-crossbody-bag-5e21118cffc2d4cce0fe8781

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-mini-Teton-bucket-bag-5e3f33ef6a7fbaf4d5e21257

Thanks Again!!


----------



## Catbird9

atlcharm said:


> Welp the other bags did not work out. Hoping to authenticate these.  What do you think of these? The second bag looks suspicious because from the pictures it looks like the inside is fabric, not suede, but it could be me. I messaged the seller to see.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...an-Leather-Crossbody-5e51bba419c15799a0692363
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-vintage-crossbody-bag-5e21118cffc2d4cce0fe8781
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-mini-Teton-bucket-bag-5e3f33ef6a7fbaf4d5e21257
> 
> Thanks Again!!


All three are authentic.
The third one is a Mini Drawstring (not a mini Teton).


----------



## atlcharm

Yay!!! Thanks CatBird9!


----------



## atlcharm

Thoughts on these two? Authentic. This is my first time seeing a red one. hmmmm
https://poshmark.com/listing/DOONEY-BOURKE-RED-VINTAGE-CROSSBODY-BAG-5e5722c3138e18432b9d1c28

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...rse-Navy-Tan-All-Weather-Leather/193335154129


----------



## Catbird9

atlcharm said:


> Thoughts on these two? Authentic. This is my first time seeing a red one. hmmmm
> https://poshmark.com/listing/DOONEY-BOURKE-RED-VINTAGE-CROSSBODY-BAG-5e5722c3138e18432b9d1c28
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...rse-Navy-Tan-All-Weather-Leather/193335154129


They’re both authentic. The red one is called an Over and Under bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## atlcharm

Brought the 2nd one. Made an offer on the first. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Saaski

I feel like kind of a sucker. I haven't bought a Dooney before, but thought it was cool to see it at a value world. Came home and noticed paint flaking off the buckles. Sigh! Not optimistic, but figured I might as well get the "official" notice.
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's about 12Lx10H
Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Saaski said:


> I feel like kind of a sucker. I haven't bought a Dooney before, but thought it was cool to see it at a value world. Came home and noticed paint flaking off the buckles. Sigh! Not optimistic, but figured I might as well get the "official" notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684562
> 
> View attachment 4684563
> View attachment 4684564
> View attachment 4684565
> View attachment 4684566
> View attachment 4684567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's about 12Lx10H
> Thank you!


It looks authentic in my opinion. It looks like the finish on the buckle is wearing off, but the tag and other details of the bag look fine.


----------



## Saaski

Catbird9 said:


> It looks authentic in my opinion. It looks like the finish on the buckle is wearing off, but the tag and other details of the bag look fine.


Wait really? I don't know much about this brand at all yet, but after looking at the flaking and doing some searching on here, there was a lot of information on the hardware having to be solid brass, so I thought they wouldn't have finish on them? Not that I'm complaining if it's real!


----------



## Catbird9

Saaski said:


> Wait really? I don't know much about this brand at all yet, but after looking at the flaking and doing some searching on here, there was a lot of information on the hardware having to be solid brass, so I thought they wouldn't have finish on them? Not that I'm complaining if it's real!


The vintage All Weather Leather bags had solid brass hardware. The newer ones don't.


----------



## Saaski

Catbird9 said:


> The vintage All Weather Leather bags had solid brass hardware. The newer ones don't.


Oh, I see! That's good to know. Thank you for the time and explanations!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney hardware usually holds up very well  (I've never had a problem and I have many Dooney handbags)..... but sometimes someone has an issue.  Also,  we don't know how the handbag was treated or stored by the original owner.


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9...I hope you're tuned in!
Could you have a look at this pre-tag Carpet Bag R48? A twin to yours, in like-new condition considering her age...found in a box on the floor of a local pawn shop! Approx. 11.75”w x 8.5”h x 5.75”d. Handle drops 4” to rings, medium, right? Mid-80's-ish, right? Any additional info is much appreciated. Thanks again for your help with photos of your bag earlier today!


----------



## JOODLZ

And this one from a local Goodwill? A 1994-ish B29 Small Classic Satchel? Better than usual thrift store condition, except for one broken inside zipper and missing shoulder strap. Approx. 10”w x 7”h x 5”d. Handles drop 7” to rings. Any additional info is always appreciated. As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> Catbird9...I hope you're tuned in!
> Could you have a look at this pre-tag Carpet Bag R48? A twin to yours, in like-new condition considering her age...found in a box on the floor of a local pawn shop! Approx. 11.75”w x 8.5”h x 5.75”d. Handle drops 4” to rings, medium, right? Mid-80's-ish, right? Any additional info is much appreciated. Thanks again for your help with photos of your bag earlier today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686479
> View attachment 4686480
> View attachment 4686481
> View attachment 4686482
> View attachment 4686483
> View attachment 4686484
> View attachment 4686485


Nice find. Yes, authentic Medium Carpet Bag, mid1980s, and in gorgeous condition!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> And this one from a local Goodwill? A 1994-ish B29 Small Classic Satchel? Better than usual thrift store condition, except for one broken inside zipper and missing shoulder strap. Approx. 10”w x 7”h x 5”d. Handles drop 7” to rings. Any additional info is always appreciated. As always, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686500
> View attachment 4686501
> View attachment 4686502
> View attachment 4686503
> View attachment 4686504
> View attachment 4686505
> View attachment 4686506
> View attachment 4686507
> View attachment 4686508
> View attachment 4686509


Authentic, and I agree with your ID. Another nice find!


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Nice find. Yes, authentic Medium Carpet Bag, mid1980s, and in gorgeous condition!



Thanks so much!


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic, and I agree with your ID. Another nice find!


Again...thanks for your time & expertise!


----------



## Saaski

Found this at a salvation army. Wondering if it's real/when it was from? It's a very nice bag, though scratched up in the back.








Thank you!


----------



## Catbird9

Saaski said:


> Found this at a salvation army. Wondering if it's real/when it was from? It's a very nice bag, though scratched up in the back.
> View attachment 4687353
> View attachment 4687354
> View attachment 4687355
> View attachment 4687356
> View attachment 4687357
> View attachment 4687358
> View attachment 4687359
> 
> Thank you!


It's authentic. It's from the Alto line, made in Italy in the late 1990s using vegetable dyed Vachetta leather. I don't know the style name.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Saaski

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic. It's from the Alto line, made in Italy in the late 1990s using vegetable dyed Vachetta leather. I don't know the style name.


Thank you! Very interesting.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hi there, could someone have a look at this random thrift find? I picked it up assuming it was fake so I could cannibalize it for parts, but I am thinking it might actually be real? Thanks!

Item: Carrier bag?
Seller: local Goodwill


----------



## BeenBurned

Princess Caroline said:


> Hi there, could someone have a look at this random thrift find? I picked it up assuming it was fake so I could cannibalize it for parts, but I am thinking it might actually be real? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Carrier bag?
> Seller: local Goodwill
> 
> View attachment 4688420
> 
> View attachment 4688421
> 
> View attachment 4688422
> 
> View attachment 4688423
> 
> View attachment 4688424
> 
> View attachment 4688425
> 
> View attachment 4688426
> 
> View attachment 4688427
> 
> View attachment 4688428
> 
> View attachment 4688429
> 
> View attachment 4688430
> 
> View attachment 4688431


You don't want to cannibalize it! It's genuine!


----------



## Princess Caroline

BeenBurned said:


> You don't want to cannibalize it! It's genuine!


Thank you for the save, BB! I'll get to cleaning and repairing it instead of parting it out. I've never seen that style and the kinda weird latch, but I decided to check Horsekeeping and there it was. Yay!


----------



## JOODLZ

I certainly didn't expect to be back here this soon...but could someone please have a look at today's amazing find at a local church thrift? I'm thinking mid-80's, pre-tag Zipper Clutch R40? The AWL blue is most accurate in the 3rd photo (the end of the bag). Should there be a "made in" imprint somewhere? If so, where? Any additional (or corrected) info is always appreciated. Thanks in advance, as always!


----------



## Catbird9

JOODLZ said:


> I certainly didn't expect to be back here this soon...but could someone please have a look at today's amazing find at a local church thrift? I'm thinking mid-80's, pre-tag Zipper Clutch R40? The AWL blue is most accurate in the 3rd photo (the end of the bag). Should there be a "made in" imprint somewhere? If so, where? Any additional (or corrected) info is always appreciated. Thanks in advance, as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690256
> View attachment 4690257
> View attachment 4690258
> View attachment 4690259
> View attachment 4690260
> View attachment 4690261


Nice find! It's an authentic Zipper Clutch in some shade of blue. Here's a collection of Dooney blues, for comparison:




ETA: The leather duck emblem is the only imprint that would be on this pre-tag bag. It's correct in every detail. The rivet backs are sometimes stamped Dooney & Bourke, but not always.


----------



## JOODLZ

Catbird9...as always, thanks! I have, I think, all the Dooney colors in my archive and this blue is so dark IRL, it must be navy. No stamps on any of the hardware...just a BEAUTIFUL duck... thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> I certainly didn't expect to be back here this soon...but could someone please have a look at today's amazing find at a local church thrift? I'm thinking mid-80's, pre-tag Zipper Clutch R40? The AWL blue is most accurate in the 3rd photo (the end of the bag). Should there be a "made in" imprint somewhere? If so, where? Any additional (or corrected) info is always appreciated. Thanks in advance, as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690256
> View attachment 4690257
> View attachment 4690258
> View attachment 4690259
> View attachment 4690260
> View attachment 4690261





Catbird9 said:


> Nice find! It's an authentic Zipper Clutch in some shade of blue. Here's a collection of Dooney blues, for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 4690278
> 
> 
> ETA: The leather duck emblem is the only imprint that would be on this pre-tag bag. It's correct in every detail. The rivet backs are sometimes stamped Dooney & Bourke, but not always.


The color looks beautiful! And the condition is perfect! Nice find.


----------



## JOODLZ

Hey BeenBurned...good to hear you chime in...it's been awhile! Thanks for your kind words too...and I couldn't agree more about Noah only taking animals...LOLOL!


----------



## femmebotte

Wondering which of these might be authentic. It would be fun to try to shine them up. 

Item: Vintage Rare DOONEY & BOURKE Small Essex All Weather Cream Leather Crossbody
Listing number: 153837726396
Seller: sammsdeals
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ra...-Weather-Cream-Leather-Crossbody/153837726396
Comments:

Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Essex Crossbody Handbag tan Leather Purse Flap Bag EUC
Listing number: 143563004372
Seller: cmlgwl
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...g-tan-Leather-Purse-Flap-Bag-EUC/143563004372
Comments:

Item: Dooney Bourke AWL ESSEX Leather Saddle Shoulder Bag Crossbody White British Tan
Listing number: 153837726396
Seller: trendyvaluesrus
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...-Bag-Crossbody-White-British-Tan/174215974250
Comments:


----------



## BeenBurned

femmebotte said:


> Wondering which of these might be authentic. It would be fun to try to shine them up.
> 
> Item: Vintage Rare DOONEY & BOURKE Small Essex All Weather Cream Leather Crossbody
> Listing number: 153837726396
> Seller: sammsdeals
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ra...-Weather-Cream-Leather-Crossbody/153837726396
> Comments:
> 
> Item: DOONEY & BOURKE Essex Crossbody Handbag tan Leather Purse Flap Bag EUC
> Listing number: 143563004372
> Seller: cmlgwl
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...g-tan-Leather-Purse-Flap-Bag-EUC/143563004372
> Comments:
> 
> Item: Dooney Bourke AWL ESSEX Leather Saddle Shoulder Bag Crossbody White British Tan
> Listing number: 153837726396
> Seller: trendyvaluesrus
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bou...-Bag-Crossbody-White-British-Tan/174215974250
> Comments:


All are authentic but all aren't Essexes. 

First is an over under bag (similar to equestrian).
Second is an equestrian. 
Third is Essex.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,
I found this bag at Goodwill last summer and wondering if it is authentic ( now have plenty of time to go through my stash).  Thank you for looking. 

Item: Dooney Bourke cloth print crossbody
Listing Number: N/A
Seller:  Goodwill of Southeast Wisconsin
Link: N/A
Comments: Brown and beige Dooney and Bourke crossbody  Height 9"    Length 9"   Depth  2"


----------



## Catbird9

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> I found this bag at Goodwill last summer and wondering if it is authentic ( now have plenty of time to go through my stash).  Thank you for looking.
> 
> Item: Dooney Bourke cloth print crossbody
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller:  Goodwill of Southeast Wisconsin
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Brown and beige Dooney and Bourke crossbody  Height 9"    Length 9"   Depth  2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704960
> View attachment 4704961
> View attachment 4704962
> View attachment 4704963
> View attachment 4704964



It's authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you.


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hi all! Anyone know if this bag is the real deal and what it's called?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi all! Anyone know if this bag is the real deal and what it's called?


It's authentic and I believe the style is a banana bag.


----------



## Crystalcoach

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I believe the style is a banana bag.


Wow! That was fast! Thank you so much


----------



## c.o1081

Hi! I was wondering if this was an authentic bag! I have a feeling that that it isn’t but I can’t return it anymore lol. 

Item: Dooney and Bourke Medium Essex B 
Link: https://merc.li/Jj5StmXVb


----------



## BeenBurned

c.o1081 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if this was an authentic bag! I have a feeling that that it isn’t but I can’t return it anymore lol.
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Medium Essex B
> Link: https://merc.li/Jj5StmXVb


You’re correct. It’s fake.
If you’re past met Mercari’s return period and if you used Paypal, you have 180 days to file a dispute.

BTW, remember to include the seller ID: 
j_amiewalsh


----------



## lfpdx

Hello authenticators, 

I'm hoping you can help me identify and authenticate what appears to be a navy/navy trim AWL satchel. (I'm not overly confident in my D&B knowledge!) While I've seen other navy on navy AWL bags, I can't find any others like this. It is about  10" w x 9.5 tall x 5" ish across the bottom. 

I'm not sure where I found it, but it's in my bag/fix up collection.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

lfpdx said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me identify and authenticate what appears to be a navy/navy trim AWL satchel. (I'm not overly confident in my D&B knowledge!) While I've seen other navy on navy AWL bags, I can't find any others like this. It is about  10" w x 9.5 tall x 5" ish across the bottom.
> 
> I'm not sure where I found it, but it's in my bag/fix up collection.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4723042
> View attachment 4723043
> View attachment 4723044
> View attachment 4723045
> View attachment 4723046
> View attachment 4723047
> View attachment 4723048


It's authentic but I don't know the official name.


----------



## DooneyBear

Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Teton Crossbody H305 36
Listing number: 174270610874
Seller: itsaduckthang
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Bought this bag, and it seems authentic except for a couple things. The strap that holds the brass duck key fob is yellow instead of green, and it seems odd there is an identifying sticker on the inside of a vintage bag. The adjustable brass on the strap has “solid brass” stamped on it, but the other parts do not.


----------



## BeenBurned

DooneyBear said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney & Bourke Teton Crossbody H305 36
> Listing number: 174270610874
> Seller: itsaduckthang
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dooney-Bourke-Teton-Crossbody-H305-36/174270610874?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Bought this bag, and it seems authentic except for a couple things. The strap that holds the brass duck key fob is yellow instead of green, and it seems odd there is an identifying sticker on the inside of a vintage bag. The adjustable brass on the strap has “solid brass” stamped on it, but the other parts do not.


I'm sure the bag is authentic though she should have shown a picture of the red, white and blue cloth label with serial number on the back. (It's possible that it was either cut out or snipped.

Regarding your concerns: 
1. Because tetons have multi colors, they use one of the colors in the bag as the fob lace. In this case, they used the yellow of the trim. 
2. The style/production info has been on bags for a long time. Often, it's stuck to the back side of the inner pocket and many people don't see it. I can't tell from the pictures where it's located on your bag but I don't see a problem with it. 
3. Dooney is inconsistent in marking items. I don't recall seeing "solid brass" anywhere except on the back of strap buckles. OTOH, some Dooneys have "Dooney & Bourke" engraved on rivets while others don't have it.


----------



## DooneyBear

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sure the bag is authentic though she should have shown a picture of the red, white and blue cloth label with serial number on the back. (It's possible that it was either cut out or snipped.
> 
> Regarding your concerns:
> 1. Because tetons have multi colors, they use one of the colors in the bag as the fob lace. In this case, they used the yellow of the trim.
> 2. The style/production info has been on bags for a long time. Often, it's stuck to the back side of the inner pocket and many people don't see it. I can't tell from the pictures where it's located on your bag but I don't see a problem with it.
> 3. Dooney is inconsistent in marking items. I don't recall seeing "solid brass" anywhere except on the back of strap buckles. OTOH, some Dooneys have "Dooney & Bourke" engraved on rivets while others don't have it.


Thank you for the quick reply! There is a red white blue Dooney tag inside that has been snipped in half.


----------



## DooneyBear

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sure the bag is authentic though she should have shown a picture of the red, white and blue cloth label with serial number on the back. (It's possible that it was either cut out or snipped.
> 
> Regarding your concerns:
> 1. Because tetons have multi colors, they use one of the colors in the bag as the fob lace. In this case, they used the yellow of the trim.
> 2. The style/production info has been on bags for a long time. Often, it's stuck to the back side of the inner pocket and many people don't see it. I can't tell from the pictures where it's located on your bag but I don't see a problem with it.
> 3. Dooney is inconsistent in marking items. I don't recall seeing "solid brass" anywhere except on the back of strap buckles. OTOH, some Dooneys have "Dooney & Bourke" engraved on rivets while others don't have it.


Thank you for the quick reply! There is a red white blue Dooney tag inside that has been snipped in half.


----------



## BeenBurned

DooneyBear said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! There is a red white blue Dooney tag inside that has been snipped in half.


Normally, we like to see that tag and the serial number on the back of it for format, font, etc. But there was enough info in the pictures to authenticate it.


----------



## lfpdx

Hello authenticators,

I'm hoping you can help me authenticate what I think is a R29 Classic Satchel I have in my collection. Unsure of where I picked it up. Serial A5 266211, roughly 11 x 8 x 6. 

Thanks as always for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

lfpdx said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me authenticate what I think is a R29 Classic Satchel I have in my collection. Unsure of where I picked it up. Serial A5 266211, roughly 11 x 8 x 6.
> 
> Thanks as always for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4727703
> View attachment 4727704
> View attachment 4727705
> View attachment 4727706
> View attachment 4727707
> View attachment 4727708
> View attachment 4727709


It's authentic.


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hello all. I'm hoping to get some help authenticating/identifying this bag. 
Item: pebble leather barrel bag; I don't know the name
I picked this up a couple of months ago at a fantastic local 2nd hand shop that I'm really missing in this quarantine... But I've been super busy and dug it up again just the other night to clean it up a bit, although it was in pretty good shape already. 
Thanks much in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Crystalcoach said:


> Hello all. I'm hoping to get some help authenticating/identifying this bag.
> Item: pebble leather barrel bag; I don't know the name
> I picked this up a couple of months ago at a fantastic local 2nd hand shop that I'm really missing in this quarantine... But I've been super busy and dug it up again just the other night to clean it up a bit, although it was in pretty good shape already.
> Thanks much in advance!


It's authentic and your name for it IS the correct name. It's an AWL (all weather leather) barrel bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Crystalcoach

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and your name for it IS the correct name. It's an AWL (all weather leather) barrel bag.


Ha! That's funny it's the same name. I was just describing it. Very inventive... But I appreciate the straightforwardness of it. 
Thank you very much!  Always appreciated!


----------



## Lvmycorcor

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag please?
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m85143002872/?ref=search_results
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lvmycorcor

I am not sure how to move this to the correct thread. Sorry


----------



## Catbird9

Lvmycorcor said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag please?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m85143002872/?ref=search_results
> Thank you in advance.





Lvmycorcor said:


> I am not sure how to move this to the correct thread. Sorry



This is the correct thread. It's an authentic Bitsy Bag.


----------



## Lvmycorcor

Catbird9 said:


> This is the correct thread. It's an authentic Bitsy Bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## holdalls

Hi! I have a few vintage Dooneys, and they seem legit (to me, though that's not saying too much beyond that I've scanned through quite a few authentication guides..), but wanted to see what you think! Also please let me know if you want to see more photos of any particular bag. I have a few more bags to add in a following post, so I didn't want to inundate with photos!

*Bag #1 - White bag - Outside and Inside w/ Tag*



*Bag #2 - Green bag - Outside, Tag that says "Norwalk, Conn," and Inside*




*Bag #3 - Tan bag - Outside and Inside w/ Tag*


----------



## holdalls

*Bag #4 - Blue Doctor (?) Bag (excuse the towel inside)*



*Bag #5 - Green bag*


*Bag #6 - White/Cream Doctor (?) Bag *


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi  I was so looking forward to buying these Dooney’s in interesting colors. I was so carried away by what I thought the colors would be (and they are NOT) I did not realize they were not showing tags inside and I did not ask! And I did not even think to look at the Hall of Shame. It’s official: I have lost my mind!
I can’t help but feel they are fake, The darker one is pleather. And the logo on the lighter one  ugh . . ,
Seller:   hell-bent-4-leather
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAGS-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY-COGNAC-LEA/362984726258?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
 Not a Dooney tag in sight on the inside!!! Please let me know what else you need! My dimensions are smaller by half an in to almost an inch, compared to the seller’s, all around. But that point may be moot . . 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lake Effect

And get this, they were crammed into a medium flat rate box with this bag, which I suspect may be legit:
Approx 7 in x 6 in x 3 in deep at the base


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> Hi  I was so looking forward to buying these Dooney’s in interesting colors. I was so carried away by what I thought the colors would be (and they are NOT) I did not realize they were not showing tags inside and I did not ask! And I did not even think to look at the Hall of Shame. It’s official: I have lost my mind!
> I can’t help but feel they are fake, The darker one is pleather. And the logo on the lighter one  ugh . . ,
> Seller:   hell-bent-4-leather
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-VTG-DOONEY-BOURKE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAGS-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY-COGNAC-LEA/362984726258?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Not a Dooney tag in sight on the inside!!! Please let me know what else you need! My dimensions are smaller by half an in to almost an inch, compared to the seller’s, all around. But that point may be moot . .
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730728
> View attachment 4730729
> View attachment 4730730
> View attachment 4730731



They're both authentic.

The darker one is a British Tan Bicycle Bag from the Carpet Bag line. Rare style!

The lighter one is an original Large Equestrian (straps adjustable on both sides). I believe the color is Saddle Tan.

The tags could have been cut out, or the bags could have been produced during a brief period in the mid 1980s when no tags were used.


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> And get this, they were crammed into a medium flat rate box with this bag, which I suspect may be legit:
> Approx 7 in x 6 in x 3 in deep at the base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730734
> View attachment 4730735
> View attachment 4730737


Authentic Plaza Bag. (Was that a bonus, not in the original listing?)


----------



## Catbird9

holdalls said:


> Hi! I have a few vintage Dooneys, and they seem legit (to me, though that's not saying too much beyond that I've scanned through quite a few authentication guides..), but wanted to see what you think! Also please let me know if you want to see more photos of any particular bag. I have a few more bags to add in a following post, so I didn't want to inundate with photos!
> 
> *Bag #1 - White bag - Outside and Inside w/ Tag*
> View attachment 4730569
> View attachment 4730570
> 
> *Bag #2 - Green bag - Outside, Tag that says "Norwalk, Conn," and Inside*
> View attachment 4730571
> View attachment 4730572
> View attachment 4730573
> 
> *Bag #3 - Tan bag - Outside and Inside w/ Tag*
> View attachment 4730574
> View attachment 4730575
> View attachment 4730576



All are authentic.

1. Buckle Satchel.
2. Carrier Shoulder Bag
3. Buckle Satchel


----------



## Lake Effect

Really?? Thanks Catbird. Now of course I have spent the last few years with glove tanned leather. The leather on the Carpet Bag feels, well, so un-leathery! I thought the Equestrian would have more yellow, like in the pic of the seller.
There is no evidence of tags. I will check again, but I have seen bags where they have been cut out and I don’t see any remnants.
Again, many thanks. I spent last night pouring over the vintage thread here.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> Authentic Plaza Bag. (Was that a bonus, not in the original listing?)


Correct. But I have to say, even though the bags have been well used and are distressed, I was not overwhelmed by the way they were all crammed in the one box.


----------



## Catbird9

holdalls said:


> *Bag #4 - Blue Doctor (?) Bag (excuse the towel inside)*
> View attachment 4730582
> View attachment 4730583
> View attachment 4730584
> *Bag #5 - Green bag*
> View attachment 4730585
> View attachment 4730586
> *Bag #6 - White/Cream Doctor (?) Bag *
> View attachment 4730587
> View attachment 4730588


Those are all authentic too.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> Correct. But I have to save, even though the bags have been well used and distressed, I was not overwhelmed by the way they were all crammed in the one box.



That seller offers some rare bags from time to time, and I was watching that auction. I thought the Equestrian might have been the rarer "wheat" color. 

All Weather Leather is definitely a different animal than vintage glove-tanned Coach!

It bothers me too when sellers cram bags together and package them poorly.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> That seller offers some rare bags from time to time, and I was watching that auction. I thought the Equestrian might have been the rarer "wheat" color.
> 
> All Weather Leather is definitely a different animal than vintage glove-tanned Coach!
> 
> It bothers me too when sellers cram bags together and package them poorly.


Well again, thanks! They were delivered earlier in the day and as I was working the rest of the day, I was just convincing myself they were not authentic. So now, it's still sinking in . . . .


----------



## holdalls

Catbird9 said:


> Those are all authentic too.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## fruitycake

Hello, I'd be very grateful if you could confirm if this bag is authentic or not please.  I've never seen this style of textured leather on a Dooney before (although I'm far from being any kind of expert!). 

Item: Dooney & Bourke Crossbody Leather Shoulder Bag With Removable Straps Brand New
Listing number: 153847906170
Seller: kday1920
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/153847906170 
Comments: I've asked the seller about the authenticity and tags but haven't had a response yet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

fruitycake said:


> Hello, I'd be very grateful if you could confirm if this bag is authentic or not please.  I've never seen this style of textured leather on a Dooney before (although I'm far from being any kind of expert!).
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Crossbody Leather Shoulder Bag With Removable Straps Brand New
> Listing number: 153847906170
> Seller: kday1920
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/153847906170
> Comments: I've asked the seller about the authenticity and tags but haven't had a response yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think it looks fine. The leather looks like it's an exaggerated copy of Louis Vuitton's Epi leather. Ideally, she should be showing both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## fruitycake

BeenBurned said:


> I think it looks fine. The leather looks like it's an exaggerated copy of Louis Vuitton's Epi leather. Ideally, she should be showing both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


Thanks so much, that's very reassuring!  It was the unusual similarity with the LV Epi leather and the slightly crooked stitching across the top (perhaps due to the wavy leather) that made me question whether it might not be real.   Hopefully the seller will send a photo of the tag soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fruitycake said:


> Thanks so much, that's very reassuring!  It was the unusual similarity with the LV Epi leather and the slightly crooked stitching across the top (perhaps due to the wavy leather) that made me question whether it might not be real.   Hopefully the seller will send a photo of the tag soon.


I have a Dooney tote in the wavy leather in royal blue.  I remember the wavy leather tote also came in that purple.  I love the purple.


----------



## Mustloveoldthings

Please authenticate when time allows 
Bright pink nylon shoulder bag purchased at a thrift store. 

Thank you for this wonderful service everyone provides.


----------



## Catbird9

Mustloveoldthings said:


> Please authenticate when time allows
> Bright pink nylon shoulder bag purchased at a thrift store.
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful service everyone provides.



It's authentic, but I don't know what it's called.


----------



## Mustloveoldthings

Catbird9 said:


> It's authentic, but I don't know what it's called.


Thank You.


----------



## RadhaDB

hi! I would appreciate some help authenticating this sling bag.
Seller: potykc on Poshmark
Listing: https://posh.mk/UldBKs5GJ6


----------



## RadhaDB

Hi again! If possible I would also appreciate having this sling bag authenticated. 
Seller: Clrdz on Mercari
Link: https://merc.li/vyCNRH8Pb


----------



## Catbird9

RadhaDB said:


> hi! I would appreciate some help authenticating this sling bag.
> Seller: potykc on Poshmark
> Listing: https://posh.mk/UldBKs5GJ6





RadhaDB said:


> Hi again! If possible I would also appreciate having this sling bag authenticated.
> Seller: Clrdz on Mercari
> Link: https://merc.li/vyCNRH8Pb



They’re both authentic.


----------



## RadhaDB

Catbird9 said:


> They’re both authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## MissBagLadyT

I just purchased this bag from an ebay seller.  The strap is missing so I'm trying to determine what the name of this bag is and the color  so I can try to find a replacement strap. I'm thinking its tan but it could also be butterscotch or natural.  I can't tell from the Dooney website which is closest to this bag.  Thoughts?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The leather Dooney logo patch would lead me to believe the bag was Florentine leather...… however..... the texture and color  of the leather on the front and side of the bag make it look like they are different leathers and different colors.   My guess would be the handbag was suede or nubuck, not Florentine leather,  and the handle was butterscotch color.

What does the inside of the bag look like,  just under the zipper?   Is it green suede?  And can you describe the leather on the front and sides of the bag?

BTW,  I think it's a beautiful handbag.   It might have been a sample.


----------



## MissBagLadyT

lavenderjunkie said:


> The leather Dooney logo patch would lead me to believe the bag was Florentine leather...… however..... the texture and color  of the leather on the front and side of the bag make it look like they are different leathers and different colors.   My guess would be the handbag was suede or nubuck, not Florentine leather,  and the handle was butterscotch color.
> 
> What does the inside of the bag look like,  just under the zipper?   Is it green suede?  And can you describe the leather on the front and sides of the bag?
> 
> BTW,  I think it's a beautiful handbag.   It might have been a sample.





lavenderjunkie said:


> The leather Dooney logo patch would lead me to believe the bag was Florentine leather...… however..... the texture and color  of the leather on the front and side of the bag make it look like they are different leathers and different colors.   My guess would be the handbag was suede or nubuck, not Florentine leather,  and the handle was butterscotch color.
> 
> What does the inside of the bag look like,  just under the zipper?   Is it green suede?  And can you describe the leather on the front and sides of the bag?
> 
> BTW,  I think it's a beautiful handbag.   It might have been a sample.



The sides of the bag are the same type of leather as the handles and the rest is nubuck/suede.  The inside is green suede also.  If its butterscotch, then I can probably search on pre-loved site or the dooney website for replacement strap.  Thanks for that!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MissBagLadyT said:


> The sides of the bag are the same type of leather as the handles and the rest is nubuck/suede.  The inside is green suede also.  If its butterscotch, then I can probably search on pre-loved site or the dooney website for replacement strap.  Thanks for that!



I am not an expert.... but given your info,  my guess is that the  handle, sides and patch are a Dooney natural color vachetta leather or a Dooney butterscotch color.   I've never seen a Dooney florentine handbag done in suede or nubuck so there is really no way to know what  color Dooney used for the smooth leather parts of the bag and handles. 

The green suede trim inside the zipper collar is characteristic of Dooney's Florentine leather collection.   And in the Florentine collection,  the natural color can be a light honey color until it is exposed to light and wear and naturally darkens. 
  .
Dooney has  used a smooth butterscotch color Vachetta leather both as trim and also to make up entire handbags in some of their other collections.....
for trim/handles in the Patterson pebbled collection and for entire handbags in the Beacon and Emerson collections.

So.... you might find a strap that works colorwise in any number of Dooney collections.... either current ones or older ones.... or you might be able to narrow down the color you need by comparing the handles to some of these collections,  along with Florentine collection.

Also,  some Dooney straps these days are made with a center portion that unbuckles.... so they can be cross body when all together and then short shoulder when you take out the middle section.   But not all cross body straps are made this way.   And some Dooney collections have shorter shoulder only straps,  not cross body length straps.   So be sure to check the length as well as the color.    Most Dooney collections use gold tone hardware.... generally shiny (except Florentine which uses brushed gold tone hardware).   But you will sometimes find silver tone hardware, and if that matters,  be sure ti check that too.    And lastly (?)  not all straps have clips on the end for attachment.  Some straps have little pegs that push thru holes.  (These are a challenge to open and close).


----------



## MissBagLadyT

lavenderjunkie said:


> I am not an expert.... but given your info,  my guess is that the  handle, sides and patch are a Dooney natural color vachetta leather or a Dooney butterscotch color.   I've never seen a Dooney florentine handbag done in suede or nubuck so there is really no way to know what  color Dooney used for the smooth leather parts of the bag and handles.
> 
> The green suede trim inside the zipper collar is characteristic of Dooney's Florentine leather collection.   And in the Florentine collection,  the natural color can be a light honey color until it is exposed to light and wear and naturally darkens.
> .
> Dooney has  used a smooth butterscotch color Vachetta leather both as trim and also to make up entire handbags in some of their other collections.....
> for trim/handles in the Patterson pebbled collection and for entire handbags in the Beacon and Emerson collections.
> 
> So.... you might find a strap that works colorwise in any number of Dooney collections.... either current ones or older ones.... or you might be able to narrow down the color you need by comparing the handles to some of these collections,  along with Florentine collection.
> 
> Also,  some Dooney straps these days are made with a center portion that unbuckles.... so they can be cross body when all together and then short shoulder when you take out the middle section.   But not all cross body straps are made this way.   And some Dooney collections have shorter shoulder only straps,  not cross body length straps.   So be sure to check the length as well as the color.    Most Dooney collections use gold tone hardware.... generally shiny (except Florentine which uses brushed gold tone hardware).   But you will sometimes find silver tone hardware, and if that matters,  be sure ti check that too.    And lastly (?)  not all straps have clips on the end for attachment.  Some straps have little pegs that push thru holes.  (These are a challenge to open and close).


Thanks so much for your thoughts and your help!  I think I'm going to bring it with me to a Dooney outlet store and see if there is anything similar.


----------



## Dexter320

Could someone tell me if this is authentic? I’ve had it for a while and sold it, but it was returned because the buyer didn’t believe it was real


----------



## minemapp

Please help me authenticate this:









						Dooney & bourke crossbody on Mercari
					

Vintage authentic pebbled leather Crossbody Unlined  with 1 zip pocket and 2 small slip pockets interior Full slip pocket exterior In very good use condition But no Dooney and Bourke inside tag It off but u can see the trace of the tag still in  Guaranty authentic  This bag never go out of style




					www.mercari.com
				




The tag was removed.
Thank you!


----------



## minemapp

minemapp said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & bourke crossbody on Mercari
> 
> 
> Vintage authentic pebbled leather Crossbody Unlined  with 1 zip pocket and 2 small slip pockets interior Full slip pocket exterior In very good use condition But no Dooney and Bourke inside tag It off but u can see the trace of the tag still in  Guaranty authentic  This bag never go out of style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag was removed.
> Thank you!


 
I found the seller removed the listing. So no need to authenticate this one anymore.

I have another bag bought from Mercari. That’s my time to buy used DB bag. Now I realize it may be a fake one. No tag inside. No tag outside. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

minemapp said:


> I found the seller removed the listing. So no need to authenticate this one anymore.
> 
> I have another bag bought from Mercari. That’s my time to buy used DB bag. Now I realize it may be a fake one. No tag inside. No tag outside. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you


The bag is fake and the Mercari listing was removed.

Again, please post the seller's ID.

You can file disputes on both this fake and the fake Coach.

ETA: The lack of the tag with serial number isn't the problem with this bag. In fact, very early Dooneys didn't have tags and outlet items used to have tags removed so they couldn't be returned.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dexter320 said:


> Could someone tell me if this is authentic? I’ve had it for a while and sold it, but it was returned because the buyer didn’t believe it was real


Please refer to the first post on page 1 for the info and pictures we need. Pictures of the tag aren't enough.





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## minemapp

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fake and the Mercari listing was removed.
> 
> Again, please post the seller's ID.
> 
> You can file disputes on both this fake and the fake Coach.
> 
> ETA: The lack of the tag with serial number isn't the problem with this bag. In fact, very early Dooneys didn't have tags and outlet items used to have tags removed so they couldn't be returned.



Thank you for your help!
Seller's ID: c.allourstuff
Link: https://merc.li/uZcFJ7cYb

I read Mercari's buyer guidance. It seems like I missed the 3 days return window


----------



## BeenBurned

minemapp said:


> Thank you for your help!
> Seller's ID: c.allourstuff
> Link: https://merc.li/uZcFJ7cYb
> 
> I read Mercari's buyer guidance. It seems like I missed the 3 days return window


Nope, there's no "3 day window" when the seller sold a fake! 

How did you pay? If you used paypal, you have 180 day to file a dispute through that site or if you funded the payment with a credit card, you can file a dispute through the card issuer. (Do PP first if that's how you paid.)


----------



## minemapp

BeenBurned said:


> Nope, there's no "3 day window" when the seller sold a fake!
> 
> How did you pay? If you used paypal, you have 180 day to file a dispute through that site or if you funded the payment with a credit card, you can file a dispute through the card issuer. (Do PP first if that's how you paid.)



Thank you for your response and the information! Appreciated. I was trying to contact Mercari customer service and surprisedly found there is no way to contact them because the transaction has completed. I will go to my credit card issuer. Thanks again


----------



## Lothruin

Name: Slim Zip Top?


----------



## BeenBurned

Lothruin said:


> Name: Slim Zip Top?
> View attachment 4772752
> View attachment 4772753
> View attachment 4772754
> View attachment 4772757
> View attachment 4772758
> View attachment 4772759
> View attachment 4772760


It's authentic and from 2005-08-ish.


----------



## Bpage0306

Hi,
I could use some help Authenticating this Dooney & Burke. I found it at Good Will.

I don’t recognize the logo of something recent, however, it looks familiar from past. And it came with a registration card.

Please let me know if there are any tell signs of a fake.

thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Dooney Bourke wristlet for me. It has been in my possession for some time now. It was thrifted at Goodwill. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lothruin

Could someone please look at this little bag I picked up thrifting today, and maybe give me any idea of age or style line? I've never seen anything quite like it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Please and thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bpage0306 said:


> Hi,
> I could use some help Authenticating this Dooney & Burke. I found it at Good Will.
> 
> I don’t recognize the logo of something recent, however, it looks familiar from past. And it came with a registration card.
> 
> Please let me know if there are any tell signs of a fake.
> 
> thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4775423
> 
> View attachment 4775425
> 
> View attachment 4775426
> 
> View attachment 4775427
> 
> View attachment 4775428


It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style. 



bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Dooney Bourke wristlet for me. It has been in my possession for some time now. It was thrifted at Goodwill.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786820
> View attachment 4786821
> View attachment 4786823
> View attachment 4786824
> View attachment 4786820
> View attachment 4786821
> View attachment 4786823
> View attachment 4786824


Authentic flap wristlet 



Lothruin said:


> Could someone please look at this little bag I picked up thrifting today, and maybe give me any idea of age or style line? I've never seen anything quite like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792555
> View attachment 4792556
> View attachment 4792558
> View attachment 4792559
> View attachment 4792560
> View attachment 4792561
> View attachment 4792562
> View attachment 4792563
> View attachment 4792564
> View attachment 4792565
> 
> Please and thank you.


Authentic kilty bag.


----------



## Michalou

Could someone please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke Bag? Thanks. It doesn't have the duck seal on it. 








						1980s Dooney & Bourke style navy & cognac duffel
					

Shop shellygale's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Weekender Features  an oversized frame w/navy blue leather & cognac leather accenting.  Four feet.  Sturdy handles. Only real wear is on bottom corners; see last picture.  Identified...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

Please be gentle with me...I bought this off eBay.
Seller: nicolkapoo0
Measures: 23.5 x 26 x 8 (unopened) with 23.5” strap drop.
Colour: baby blue
No D&B tag
Sold as vintage...there were old receipts from the 80s and a very vintage style propelling pen from an American hotel still in it.
I’m sure it’s probably fake but I’d love it to be a hidden gem.
Thank you x


----------



## BeenBurned

Dragonflyzoe said:


> Please be gentle with me...I bought this off eBay.
> Seller: nicolkapoo0
> Measures: 23.5 x 26 x 8 (unopened) with 23.5” strap drop.
> Colour: baby blue
> No D&B tag
> Sold as vintage...there were old receipts from the 80s and a very vintage style propelling pen from an American hotel still in it.
> I’m sure it’s probably fake but I’d love it to be a hidden gem.
> Thank you x


Please include a link to listings when items were bought online:








						Dooney and Bourke handbag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney and Bourke handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




That bag is NOT authentic. The construction, lining, hardware and style aren't like anything I've ever seen.

You should open a SNAD dispute with "not authentic" as the reason for the return.

Compare the duck emblem:






ETA: For good measure, here's another comp:


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

BeenBurned said:


> Please include a link to listings when items were bought online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney and Bourke handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney and Bourke handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bag is NOT authentic. The construction, lining, hardware and style aren't like anything I've ever seen.
> 
> You should open a SNAD dispute with "not authentic" as the reason for the return.
> 
> Compare the duck emblem:
> View attachment 4800525


I kind of knew that in my heart. I’ll just scrap her rather than live a lie. Thank you x


----------



## BeenBurned

Dragonflyzoe said:


> I kind of knew that in my heart. I’ll just scrap her rather than live a lie. Thank you x


IMO, you should open a claim. That way, it lets ebay AND the seller know you know it's fake and if the seller wants it back, she needs to pay for return shipping. YOu'll be reimbursed in full. 

And you leave feedback to let other buyers know about your experience. I don't think you should eat the loss.


----------



## Dragonflyzoe

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, you should open a claim. That way, it lets ebay AND the seller know you know it's fake and if the seller wants it back, she needs to pay for return shipping. YOu'll be reimbursed in full.
> 
> And you leave feedback to let other buyers know about your experience. I don't think you should eat the loss.


I’ve taken your advice...seller refunded me immediately without question, so I think she knew she had sold me a fake. Thank you for your advice x


----------



## FeminineGenius

Hello!! 

This is my first time posting to the D&B boards and my first potential purchase. 

Could someone please help authenticating the following bag for me?

Item: unsure
Site and seller: Amilly429 on Mercari
Link: https://merc.li/HRY55wSzb


----------



## BeenBurned

FeminineGenius said:


> Hello!!
> 
> This is my first time posting to the D&B boards and my first potential purchase.
> 
> Could someone please help authenticating the following bag for me?
> 
> Item: unsure
> Site and seller: Amilly429 on Mercari
> Link: https://merc.li/HRY55wSzb


Don't buy it!  It's fake.


----------



## FeminineGenius

BeenBurned said:


> Don't buy it!  It's fake.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Could I have this Bag looked at please. 
Item Dooney and burke shoulder bag 
Seller...small resale second hand store no website.







Sorry the photos are so dark...the light in the shop wasnt good...plus my phone would not focus.
Any ideas what the style name is and age...zi know it fairly new


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Could I have this Bag looked at please.
> Item Dooney and burke shoulder bag
> Seller...small resale second hand store no website.
> View attachment 4809879
> View attachment 4809880
> View attachment 4809882
> View attachment 4809886
> View attachment 4809888
> View attachment 4809892
> 
> Sorry the photos are so dark...the light in the shop wasnt good...plus my phone would not focus.
> Any ideas what the style name is and age...zi know it fairly new


It's authentic but I don't know the name. It's from the last 10 or so years.


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name. It's from the last 10 or so years.


Thank you very much


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Apdxtr

Can someone tell me if this is real or fake? It came with a matching wristlet.
(I got it brand new at a garage sale for $5, so I'm thinking not.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Apdxtr said:


> Can someone tell me if this is real or fake? It came with a matching wristlet.
> (I got it brand new at a garage sale for $5, so I'm thinking not.)
> 
> View attachment 4819737
> View attachment 4819736
> View attachment 4819748
> View attachment 4819742
> View attachment 4819743
> View attachment 4819744
> View attachment 4819745
> View attachment 4819747
> View attachment 4819746


The bag is fine. What I see of the wristlet looks good but the inside would be helpful.


----------



## lmte246

Good Day 
Can you please review and advise if this thrift store find is authentic and if possible  give me purse name and date produced. Thank You!


----------



## BeenBurned

lmte246 said:


> Good Day
> Can you please review and advise if this thrift store find is authentic and if possible  give me purse name and date produced. Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 4820896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820899


It's authentic in the quilt pattern. I don't know the name or age though I'd estimate that it's from about 2008-ish.


----------



## lmte246

Thank you BB for your expert input and prompt reply. Very much appreciated. Stay Safe!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Hi could someone check out this bag for me please?  I hit buy and then I was like I should have got it authenticated first.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Hi could someone check out this bag for me please?  I hit buy and then I was like I should have got it authenticated first.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOURKE-ALLWLEATHER-VINTAGE-EXC-CONDITION-MEDIUM-ESSEX-CARRIER-HANDBAG/183739096698?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


It's authentic.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank You! It stole my heart!


----------



## LadyLuna

Hi, I found this at an estate sale and am curious to know if it is authentic and if so, what vintage. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

LadyLuna said:


> Hi, I found this at an estate sale and am curious to know if it is authentic and if so, what vintage. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824854
> View attachment 4824855
> View attachment 4824857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824853


It's authentic and depending on measurements is either 702 or 703 vintage carrier. 

This shows measurements of 703 square carrier: https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/1243--carrier-B703-vintage-square-black-cedar.htm

And 702 carrier: https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/CARRIER/701-R702-carrier-vintage-rougebt.htm

It's from the 1990s.


----------



## teaparties

Both of these bags are from my collection, but they are different in their details despite being the same style, the Florentine mail bag in chestnut and natural.
The natural feels like Florentine leather, but is missing the little leather tab on one of the side slip pockets and has 1 extra number on the tag. The hardware, strap, and size are identical, to my eye.
I would appreciate any help as I am not familiar with Dooney’s retired styles. Not sure if these are both counterfeit or if they are both ok? Thank you so much for your help!

(The first attached images are of the natural and the image of the tag with the extra digit belongs to the natural)

View attachment 4825081


View attachment 4825082




View attachment 4825084


View attachment 4825085


View attachment 4825086


View attachment 4825087


View attachment 4825121


View attachment 4825122


----------



## BeenBurned

teaparties said:


> Both of these bags are from my collection, but they are different in their details despite being the same style, the Florentine mail bag in chestnut and natural.
> The natural feels like Florentine leather, but is missing the little leather tab on one of the side slip pockets and has extra serial numbers on the tag. The hardware, strap, and size are identical. I would appreciate any help as I am not familiar with Dooney’s retired styles. Not sure if these are both counterfeit or if they are both ok? Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> (The first attached images are of the natural and the image of the tag with the extra digits is
> 
> View attachment 4825081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825087


Both are authentic.


----------



## teaparties

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.


Thank you so much for your help! ❤️


----------



## CGreenman

Name:  Dooney & Bourke Buckle Satchel - 1980’s
No listing 
See photos - no red, white and blue tag with registration number 
Thank you for any help authenticating.


----------



## BeenBurned

CGreenman said:


> Name:  Dooney & Bourke Buckle Satchel - 1980’s
> No listing
> See photos - no red, white and blue tag with registration number
> Thank you for any help authenticating.


Definitely authentic but I don't think it's as old as 80s. It's probably from the 90s and it's possible that the tag was cut out. Usually there are some threads you might see as remnants of the red, white and blue label but I'm not seeing them.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## CGreenman

BeenBurned said:


> Definitely authentic but I don't think it's as old as 80s. It's probably from the 90s and it's possible that the tag was cut out. Usually there are some threads you might see as remnants of the red, white and blue label but I'm not seeing them.


Thank you!  I will look


----------



## COACH_GAL

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic? If so could you tell me the names of both? I saw these on eBay , sadly I missed out on both. Each is a picture from the listing. 

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are authentic? If so could you tell me the names of both? I saw these on eBay , sadly I missed out on both. Each is a picture from the listing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4828891
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828893


The first one is either a 702 or 703 vintage carrier (authentic) depending on measurements. See my response in this post and compare measurements: 




__





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Can someone tell me if this is real or fake? It came with a matching wristlet. (I got it brand new at a garage sale for $5, so I'm thinking not.)




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The second one (with the braided trim around the flap) is fake.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Thank you! I’m interested in this bag. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you! I’m interested in this bag. Do you know anything about it?
> 
> View attachment 4829053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829056
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829066


It's an authentic Surrey bag. If it's about 8 x 8, it's the small.


----------



## COACH_GAL

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic Surrey bag. If it's about 8 x 8, it's the small.


Thank you! Do you know what the A stands for in the serial number? And the year it came out?


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you! Do you know what the A stands for in the serial number? And the year it came out?


A is one of the US factory codes.


----------



## COACH_GAL

BeenBurned said:


> A is one of the US factory codes.


Thank you! I’m new to vintage dooney and bourke bags! There are two other bags I am interested in. Ill
Post the first one and post the second one after I hear back from you. The seller has it labeled as the Essex bag.  Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you! I’m new to vintage dooney and bourke bags! There are two other bags I am interested in. Ill
> Post the first one and post the second one after I hear back from you. The seller has it labeled as the Essex bag.  Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4830528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830533


Please see post 1 on page 1 of the thread for the required info and format we need for requests. We want seller ID and links to listings: 





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## COACH_GAL

BeenBurned said:


> Please see post 1 on page 1 of the thread for the required info and format we need for requests. We want seller ID and links to listings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh sorry!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/223997451696

item number :223997451696

seller : cruiser0447


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Oh sorry!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223997451696
> 
> item number :223997451696


Seller cruiser0447 

Authentic arrowhead Essex bag.


----------



## COACH_GAL

BeenBurned said:


> Seller cruiser0447
> 
> Authentic arrowhead Essex bag.


Thank you! Last post I promise! I Don’t want to accidentally purchase a replica.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/322580612311

Listing number. :  322580612311

seller : jayshiddentreasures1

lastly

https://www.ebay.com/itm/303498629124

Listing number 303498629124
Seller : kimbykight


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you! Last post I promise! I Don’t want to accidentally purchase a replica.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322580612311
> 
> Listing number. :  322580612311
> 
> seller : jayshiddentreasures1
> 
> lastly
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303498629124
> 
> Listing number 303498629124
> Seller : kimbykight


First listing from seller jayshiddentreasures1 shows an authentic bag but pictures have Goodwill's watermark. (Others of the seller's listings also seem to have different backgrounds so I don't know whether the seller uses other sellers' pictures or if those are the pictures belonging to the sellers from whom she purchased.)

Either way, sellers should do the work and take their own pictures of the actual item. Otherwise, there's no way to know if the item shown is the item you'll get. Also, if the seller purchased from someone else, used the bag and is now reselling, the condition might not be the same as shown in the pictures. 

Personally, I wouldn't buy from a seller who doesn't take the time to do their own work and prepare their own listings rather than steal another seller's work.


The carrier bag from kimbykight is authentic.


----------



## COACH_GAL

BeenBurned said:


> First listing from seller jayshiddentreasures1 shows an authentic bag but pictures have Goodwill's watermark. (Others of the seller's listings also seem to have different backgrounds so I don't know whether the seller uses other sellers' pictures or if those are the pictures belonging to the sellers from whom she purchased.)
> 
> Either way, sellers should do the work and take their own pictures of the actual item. Otherwise, there's no way to know if the item shown is the item you'll get. Also, if the seller purchased from someone else, used the bag and is now reselling, the condition might not be the same as shown in the pictures.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't buy from a seller who doesn't take the time to do their own work and prepare their own listings rather than steal another seller's work.
> 
> 
> The carrier bag from kimbykight is authentic.


You make a very good point. If they can’t do the work themselves that’s kind of. Red flag.  I found one similar to the red bag.

The seller is oldkitchenware

I noticed they have a lot of DB bags for sale .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/401714783651


----------



## BeenBurned

COACH_GAL said:


> You make a very good point. If they can’t do the work themselves that’s kind of. Red flag.  I found one similar to the red bag.
> 
> The seller is oldkitchenwares
> 
> I noticed they have a lot of DB bags for sale .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/401714783651


The bag is authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Sagecs

Good Morning,  

If someone could advise me on this Dooney Tote:

 The authenticity, (I have found a similar bag that was a limited edition)  And if anyone knows what the meaning of the 3 Women on the plate is?

The bag was given to me and I would love to use it, with more info.  

Thanks in advance, Lee


----------



## BeenBurned

Sagecs said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> If someone could advise me on this Dooney Tote:
> 
> The authenticity, (I have found a similar bag that was a limited edition)  And if anyone knows what the meaning of the 3 Women on the plate is?
> 
> The bag was given to me and I would love to use it, with more info.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Lee


The bag is authentic but I don't know what the plaque means nor can I decipher the EVBCR or BCR coding on the plaque or the card. 

It's possible it might have something to do with breast cancer awareness but without the pink ribbon, that's just a guess.


----------



## Gmyork

Hi, 
Could someone please help. This is my first D & B and it is supposed to be authentic but I’m not sure. It’s a medium size navy, nylon with 2 handles and crossbody strap. 
First, the crossbody strap is not adjustable. There are holes on the strap that make you think it’s adjustable until you try to adjust, but it’s sewn together.
The tag inside with identification numbers is barely readable. The number is J6586580. The small black tag says “made in China.” 
I it bought from a thrift store. I’m a reseller so if I decided to sell I would not want to say it’s authentic if it’s not. Please help...


----------



## Nelipao10

Hi Guys,
I found this super nice Handbag on a Flea market and I was wondering if its Authentic and when it was made?
Thanks for your Help  
Paola


----------



## Mj511

Hi everyone!! I picked this up today but cannot find any information on it!! Anyone have ideas? Know the collection or what it may be worth? Or if it’s even real haha  womp!


----------



## Mljc527

sorry but I dont know anything about Dooney and Bourke.  Im a Coach girl.  But here are some pics of one of the purses I got.  I'll post the other one later.


----------



## Nataluccia3

Hello Dooney team!

I found the following two items at a local thrift store this morning. Could you please authenticate and provide me withsome information about these? I’m not very familiar with Dooney...

thank you!


----------



## Nataluccia3

Nataluccia3 said:


> Hello Dooney team!
> 
> I found the following two items at a local thrift store this morning. Could you please authenticate and provide me withsome information about these? I’m not very familiar with Dooney...
> 
> thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4850316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850323
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850331


Pics continued:


----------



## BeenBurned

Gmyork said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please help. This is my first D & B and it is supposed to be authentic but I’m not sure. It’s a medium size navy, nylon with 2 handles and crossbody strap.
> First, the crossbody strap is not adjustable. There are holes on the strap that make you think it’s adjustable until you try to adjust, but it’s sewn together.
> The tag inside with identification numbers is barely readable. The number is J6586580. The small black tag says “made in China.”
> I it bought from a thrift store. I’m a reseller so if I decided to sell I would not want to say it’s authentic if it’s not. Please help...
> 
> View attachment 4835168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835172


(Sorry for the delayed response. I haven't been getting Dooney notifications.)

It seems fine but I have no idea of the style because there aren't any pictures of the full bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nelipao10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I found this super nice Handbag on a Flea market and I was wondering if its Authentic and when it was made?
> Thanks for your Help
> Paola
> View attachment 4836143
> View attachment 4836144
> View attachment 4836147
> View attachment 4836148


Authentic. I'm guessing it was made in the early to mid 90s.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mj511 said:


> Hi everyone!! I picked this up today but cannot find any information on it!! Anyone have ideas? Know the collection or what it may be worth? Or if it’s even real haha  womp!
> 
> View attachment 4839543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839546


Authentic but I don't know the name. It's from about 2004.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mljc527 said:


> sorry but I dont know anything about Dooney and Bourke.  Im a Coach girl.  But here are some pics of one of the purses I got.  I'll post the other one later.
> 
> View attachment 4842896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842899
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842901


It's authentic from the Nile Collection, croc-embossed leather.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nataluccia3 said:


> Hello Dooney team!
> 
> I found the following two items at a local thrift store this morning. Could you please authenticate and provide me withsome information about these? I’m not very familiar with Dooney...
> 
> thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4850316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850323
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850331


Authentic R212 buckle satchel.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nataluccia3 said:


> Pics continued:
> 
> View attachment 4850333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850345


It's authentic and pre red, white and blue tag. I believe it was mid-80s. 

It's a bridle leather over and under bag. 

This one on horsekeeping is a slightly older version of the bag. (It looks like this one also has a different strap but I believe your strap is original to your bag.)








						Dooney & Bourke Smooth Bridle Leather Shouilder Bag
					

Authentic Dooney & Bourke smooth brown bridle leather shoulder bag from the Over and Under line  excellent condition | fast shipping



					www.horsekeeping.com


----------



## Nataluccia3

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and pre red, white and blue tag. I believe it was mid-80s.
> 
> It's a bridle leather over and under bag.
> 
> This one on horsekeeping is a slightly older version of the bag. (It looks like this one also has a different strap but I believe your strap is original to your bag.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Smooth Bridle Leather Shouilder Bag
> 
> 
> Authentic Dooney & Bourke smooth brown bridle leather shoulder bag from the Over and Under line  excellent condition | fast shipping
> 
> 
> 
> www.horsekeeping.com


Awesome! Thank you for the link as well. Now to give it some love without destroying it...


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## audreybow

Hello! I am an eBay seller and am hoping to authenticate this Dooney. It appears to be the calvary troope saddle bag after research however it is missing the red white and blue made in USA tag and doesn't appear to have been cut or taken out. The rivets and fonts seem to look correct to me though. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

audreybow said:


> Hello! I am an eBay seller and am hoping to authenticate this Dooney. It appears to be the calvary troope saddle bag after research however it is missing the red white and blue made in USA tag and doesn't appear to have been cut or taken out. The rivets and fonts seem to look correct to me though. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862111
> View attachment 4862112
> View attachment 4862113
> View attachment 4862114
> View attachment 4862115
> View attachment 4862116
> View attachment 4862117
> View attachment 4862118
> View attachment 4862119


It's fine.


----------



## audreybow

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thank you!!


----------



## FeminineGenius

Hello!! 
I found this and I love it and wonder if it’s authentic:

I’m not sure what the style is called 
It’s sold by Brittany&Josh on Mercari









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				




Thank you very much!


----------



## BeenBurned

FeminineGenius said:


> Hello!!
> I found this and I love it and wonder if it’s authentic:
> 
> I’m not sure what the style is called
> It’s sold by Brittany&Josh on Mercari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


Authentic.


----------



## FeminineGenius

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## tag215

Hi! I’m hoping you can authenticate this Dooney that I purchased on eBay. The listing states that it’s black but it’s very clearly blue. I did a little digging online and I think it’s an Arrowhead Essex. I’m not positive that those came with the blue trim though. Dimensions are 10”w x 8”h x 4”d. Thank you!


Item: Dooney and Burke Cross Body All Weather Leather Black Pebbled Solid
Listing number: 264869126203
Seller: happyplush
Link:









						Dooney & Bourke Purse Cross Body  All Weather Black Leather Pebbled Solid Brass   | eBay
					

Dooney & Bourke Black all weather leather purse. It has a pebbled look. Brass hardware- fob, and footed bottom.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

tag215 said:


> Hi! I’m hoping you can authenticate this Dooney that I purchased on eBay. The listing states that it’s black but it’s very clearly blue. I did a little digging online and I think it’s an Arrowhead Essex. I’m not positive that those came with the blue trim though. Dimensions are 10”w x 8”h x 4”d. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: Dooney and Burke Cross Body All Weather Leather Black Pebbled Solid
> Listing number: 264869126203
> Seller: happyplush
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Purse Cross Body  All Weather Black Leather Pebbled Solid Brass   | eBay
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Black all weather leather purse. It has a pebbled look. Brass hardware- fob, and footed bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863949
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863952
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863953


This particular bag is authentic.

With some of Dooney's blue bags, it's extremely hard to tell whether the bag is black or blue. Sometimes it's necessary to put it side by side with a definitely black item to determine whether it's black or blue.

Note also that the seller, happyplush has another ID, shopabbygirl with a history of listing fakes. This post is from over a year ago but the seller relisted the same fake about a week ago. (It's been removed.)




__





						COACH Hall of Shame - Post Coach fakes here!
					

seller azturnandburn   https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SILVER-TONE-HEART-LIPS-KISS-RHINESTONE-CHARM-DANGLE-CHATELAINE-KEYCHAIN/303176633936?hash=item4696bc4e50:g:470AAOSwfwRc9XH1




					forum.purseblog.com
				





ETA: Isn't this the same bag again? Did she refuse to sell because the bidding didn't go high enough? Now it's listed at $50.99.








						Dooney & Bourke Purse Cross Body  All Weather Black Leather Pebbled Solid Brass   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney & Bourke Purse Cross Body  All Weather Black Leather Pebbled Solid Brass  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## tag215

She had BOTH listings up at the same time. Which I didn’t notice until after I had already placed a bid. Definitely shady behavior. I certainly won’t be buying from her again.

edit: she did send the bag to me - so either she listed it twice at the same time or used photos from it for more than one listing.
This bag was very clearly blue even without comparison to a black bag. The only way it looks black is if you’re in very poor lighting. I have to wait a few more days till I can leave negative feedback since the cost to ship it back would be almost the same as what I paid for it.


----------



## Nataluccia3

Hello @BeenBurned ! I found this super cool bag at a thrift shop today. Could you please take a look and let me know your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Nataluccia3

Nataluccia3 said:


> Hello @BeenBurned ! I found this super cool bag at a thrift shop today. Could you please take a look and let me know your thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4864185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864186
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864188
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864191


@whateve @BeenBurned do you know if this was meant to come with a key? I see some ‘alto flap lock’ vintage Dooneys online and some have a key but most of these pictured don’t have one.


----------



## Nataluccia3

Nataluccia3 said:


> Hello @BeenBurned ! I found this super cool bag at a thrift shop today. Could you please take a look and let me know your thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4864185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864186
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864188
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864191





Nataluccia3 said:


> @whateve @BeenBurned do you know if this was meant to come with a key? I see some ‘alto flap lock’ vintage Dooneys online and some have a key but most of these pictured don’t have one.


Found it!


----------



## BeenBurned

tag215 said:


> She had BOTH listings up at the same time. Which I didn’t notice until after I had already placed a bid. Definitely shady behavior. I certainly won’t be buying from her again.
> 
> edit: she did send the bag to me - so either she listed it twice at the same time or used photos from it for more than one listing.
> This bag was very clearly blue even without comparison to a black bag. The only way it looks black is if you’re in very poor lighting. I have to wait a few more days till I can leave negative feedback since the cost to ship it back would be almost the same as what I paid for it.


You received a bag that isn't the color as it was described so you can open a SNAD (significantly not as described) dispute. Seller will have to pay return shipping and once received by the seller, your refund will be your total payment amount so you won't be out anything.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nataluccia3 said:


> Hello @BeenBurned ! I found this super cool bag at a thrift shop today. Could you please take a look and let me know your thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4864185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864186
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864188
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864191





Nataluccia3 said:


> @whateve @BeenBurned do you know if this was meant to come with a key? I see some ‘alto flap lock’ vintage Dooneys online and some have a key but most of these pictured don’t have one.





Nataluccia3 said:


> Found it!
> View attachment 4864723


Sorry for the delay. I didn't realized I'd missed this. My Dooney notifications are spotty. 

The bag is authentic.


----------



## Nataluccia3

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry for the delay. I didn't realized I'd missed this. My Dooney notifications are spotty.
> 
> The bag is authentic.


Perhaps it’s spotty because there isn’t such constant activity as in the Coach thread. Thank you for checking!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Jacynthe

Good evening dear authenticators. Request to authenticate please. Thank you!
Item Name (if you know it): I do not know. I only saw once a Dooney and Bourke with nickel hardware.
Link (if available): It was bought at a thrift. 
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) I rarely find Dooney and Bourkes so I apologize in advance for not participating on this thread and requesting to authenticate. I hope you will kindly respond to my request. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Good evening dear authenticators. Request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> Item Name (if you know it): I do not know. I only saw once a Dooney and Bourke with nickel hardware.
> Link (if available): It was bought at a thrift.
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) I rarely find Dooney and Bourkes so I apologize in advance for not participating on this thread and requesting to authenticate. I hope you will kindly respond to my request. Thank you!
> View attachment 4888068
> View attachment 4888069
> View attachment 4888070
> View attachment 4888071
> View attachment 4888072
> View attachment 4888073
> View attachment 4888074


It's authentic. It looks like a type of over under bag but I believe it's a remake rather than the original style of over and under. The lining is also used in the newer versions.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. It looks like a type of over under bag but I believe it's a remake rather than the original style of over and under. The lining is also used in the newer versions.


Thank you Been burned for taking the time to authenticate this Dooney & Bourke for me!!! This is the newer version as you mention, could you please let me know when was it made? Thank you for your time and help!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you Been burned for taking the time to authenticate this Dooney & Bourke for me!!! This is the newer version as you mention, could you please let me know when was it made? Thank you for your time and help!!!


I don't know when it was made but "B" at the beginning of the serial number indicates US-made.


----------



## Jacynthe

Thank you very much BeenBurned for this information!


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): Cosmetic case?
Link (if available): there is no link, purchased at thrift store.
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) Photos included as thumbnails.
Dimensions are 7" height, 8 1/2" width, 3" depth


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Cosmetic case?
> Link (if available): there is no link, purchased at thrift store.
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.) Photos included as thumbnails.
> Dimensions are 7" height, 8 1/2" width, 3" depth
> 
> View attachment 4911521
> View attachment 4911522
> View attachment 4911523
> View attachment 4911524
> View attachment 4911525
> View attachment 4911526


It looks fine.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine.



Thank you very much BeenBurned. As always, I appreciate it!


----------



## Yagigi

kldsjkdjkl


----------



## Scooter0222

Hello authenticators,
I just bought my first D&B bags today from a local buy/sell shop and would love your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.  I also got a Florentine Clayton and Hattie but this one has me stumped based on my very limited knowledge of the brand and models. 

Item Name (if you know it): Dillen medium zip sac (I think?)
Link (if available): https://shopseexton.com/products/dooney-bourke-large-leather-handbag?_pos=11&_sid=b93c503ad&_ss=r

Thanks to all!


----------



## BeenBurned

Scooter0222 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> I just bought my first D&B bags today from a local buy/sell shop and would love your thoughts on the authenticity of this bag.  I also got a Florentine Clayton and Hattie but this one has me stumped based on my very limited knowledge of the brand and models.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Dillen medium zip sac (I think?)
> Link (if available): https://shopseexton.com/products/dooney-bourke-large-leather-handbag?_pos=11&_sid=b93c503ad&_ss=r
> 
> Thanks to all!


It's fine.


----------



## Scooter0222

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thank you so much!


----------



## nathart

Hello! Could you please take a look at this bag that I purchased? I got it from the thrift store but it was actually really expensive in general and hope that it's authentic. Thanks in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): D&B Pebble Grain Lexington Shopper
Link (if available): N/A


----------



## BeenBurned

nathart said:


> Hello! Could you please take a look at this bag that I purchased? I got it from the thrift store but it was actually really expensive in general and hope that it's authentic. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): D&B Pebble Grain Lexington Shopper
> Link (if available): N/A
> 
> View attachment 4918935
> View attachment 4918936
> View attachment 4918937
> View attachment 4918938
> View attachment 4918939
> View attachment 4918940
> View attachment 4918941
> View attachment 4918942


It's authentic.


----------



## nathart

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Bagmedic

Good evening!  I purchased this bag and would like help in verifying the color and style.  I believe this is a Surrey bag in AWL but for the life of me, I can't tell if it is navy or black.  I'm considering putting on the resale market and would like to make sure I list it properly.  Attached are photos of the bag and tags.  I'm leaning toward navy but lighting can make a difference.  Not sure if the serial number means anything regarding color to help clarify.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bagmedic said:


> Good evening!  I purchased this bag and would like help in verifying the color and style.  I believe this is a Surrey bag in AWL but for the life of me, I can't tell if it is navy or black.  I'm considering putting on the resale market and would like to make sure I list it properly.  Attached are photos of the bag and tags.  I'm leaning toward navy but lighting can make a difference.  Not sure if the serial number means anything regarding color to help clarify.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922473
> View attachment 4922474
> View attachment 4922479
> View attachment 4922480


It's authentic and I believe it's a very dark navy. (The last picture looks blue to me.)

If you take it outdoors in natural light and compare to something you know is black, you might get a better idea of whether it's black or blue. 

If you can't tell, just describe it as being either black or very dark navy but you can't tell for sure.


----------



## Bagmedic

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I believe it's a very dark navy. (The last picture looks blue to me.)
> 
> If you take it outdoors in natural light and compare to something you know is black, you might get a better idea of whether it's black or blue.
> 
> If you can't tell, just describe it as being either black or very dark navy but you can't tell for sure.


Thank you!  I just tried putting something black next to it and still can't decide.  I'll wait to list until daylight when I can check it again.  I always thought of the bag as black.


----------



## idkpleasehelp

Hi everyone. I'm brand new here, and I look forward to getting to know all of you! This is not a photo of my exact bag (as I don't currently have it on me). However, it is the same. I'll have already done half your work for you right now because I do know for a fact my bag is authentic. It was gifted to me several years ago. _Now_ _here_ is where I will need your help: because it was gifted, I don't know the style number or the official name of this bag. Any help would be very deeply appreciated as I'm trying to register it. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

idkpleasehelp said:


> Hi everyone. I'm brand new here, and I look forward to getting to know all of you! This is not a photo of my exact bag (as I don't currently have it on me). However, it is the same. I'll have already done half your work for you right now because I do know for a fact my bag is authentic. It was gifted to me several years ago. _Now_ _here_ is where I will need your help: because it was gifted, I don't know the style number or the official name of this bag. Any help would be very deeply appreciated as I'm trying to register it. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4930000


Hi. Welcome to TPF. 

I'm sorry but 1/2 the work isn't done because nothing can be authenticated without pictures of the actual item. Just because you think a bag looks like the same one doesn't mean it is the same. And in fact, with just one picture shown, there's no way to authenticate the bag you showed here either. 

When you receive the bag you're asking about, post pictures - front, back, interior and both sides of the red, white and blue tag with serial number.


----------



## salearea

Just a heads up for Dooney sellers: add buyer felixcat_toys to your BBL. She left slanderous feedback claiming a clearly authentic wallet is counterfeit. Only silver lining is that she's returning it and the wallet is worth more than she paid at auction. This is the listing she is (OBVIOUSLY) confused about https://www.ebay.com/itm/373360107158


----------



## BeenBurned

salearea said:


> Just a heads up for Dooney sellers: add buyer felixcat_toys to your BBL. She left slanderous feedback claiming a clearly authentic wallet is counterfeit. Only silver lining is that she's returning it and the wallet is worth more than she paid at auction. This is the listing she is (OBVIOUSLY) confused about https://www.ebay.com/itm/373360107158
> 
> View attachment 4932363


Thank you for the BBL candidate. Your buyer couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): Dooney and Bourke key ring
Link (if available): No link, purchased at thrift store
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you! 

Item Name (if you know it): Dooney and Bourke key ring, lighter tan
Link (if available): No link, purchased at thrift store
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Dooney and Bourke key ring
> Link (if available): No link, purchased at thrift store
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> View attachment 4944881
> View attachment 4944882





Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Dooney and Bourke key ring, lighter tan
> Link (if available): No link, purchased at thrift store
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> View attachment 4944883
> View attachment 4944884


Both are authentic Donegal crest leather tear drops.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic Donegal crest leather tear drops.



Thank you BeenBurned for your time and knowledge in this request.


----------



## seekingvintage

Dear authenticators,
I recently thrifted this Dooney Costa Rica satchel bag. Is it authentic? If anyone knows the style name or age I would really appreciate it!
Dimensions are 11.5” wide at the base, 9” tall, and 4.5” deep, front to back.


----------



## BeenBurned

seekingvintage said:


> Dear authenticators,
> I recently thrifted this Dooney Costa Rica satchel bag. Is it authentic? If anyone knows the style name or age I would really appreciate it!
> Dimensions are 11.5” wide at the base, 9” tall, and 4.5” deep, front to back.
> View attachment 4945632
> View attachment 4945633
> View attachment 4945634
> View attachment 4945635


It's an authentic AWL (all weather leather) satchel but I don't know the name. Dooney didn't always give fancy names to their bags until more recently. There may be a white sticker inside the zipper pocket with style info.


----------



## seekingvintage

Thank you very much Been Burned!


----------



## Kjbohm

This is a purse that I found but after looking into it, it seems to be fake. It has no indication of a tag ever being present, although there seems to be something sewed in between the pockets that I'm confused about. It's also black on the inside and has no tag or anything to indicate where it came from. I'm curious about the uk pat. number in the first picture and if someone could tell me more about that. Is there any market for the purse and is it legal to even sell it if it's not real?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kjbohm said:


> This is a purse that I found but after looking into it, it seems to be fake. It has no indication of a tag ever being present, although there seems to be something sewed in between the pockets that I'm confused about. It's also black on the inside and has no tag or anything to indicate where it came from. I'm curious about the uk pat. number in the first picture and if someone could tell me more about that. Is there any market for the purse and is it legal to even sell it if it's not real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951224


You're suspicions are correct. 

The bag is fake. 

Quick hint: Any time you see a covered buckle and the flap of the bag with braided trim, the bag is fake. Dooney uses solid brass buckles and wouldn't have any reason to cover a beautiful brass buckle with pleather! Also, bags with flaps never have braid around the edge of the flap.


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, a request to authenticate please. Thank you!

Item Name: Dooney and Bourke Wallet
Link: no link, purchased at thrift store
4" height, 7 1/2" width and 10" when open


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, a request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Dooney and Bourke Wallet
> Link: no link, purchased at thrift store
> 4" height, 7 1/2" width and 10" when open
> View attachment 4955497
> View attachment 4955498
> View attachment 4955499
> View attachment 4955500


I'm not comfortable with it but I'd like a couple of better clearer pictures.

Please post a clear picture of the logo on the inside and a clear closeup of the duck emblem on the front. 
I'm getting a sense of a close fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, a request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Dooney and Bourke Wallet
> Link: no link, purchased at thrift store
> 4" height, 7 1/2" width and 10" when open
> View attachment 4955497
> View attachment 4955498
> View attachment 4955499
> View attachment 4955500





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not comfortable with it but I'd like a couple of better clearer pictures.
> 
> Please post a clear picture of the logo on the inside and a clear closeup of the duck emblem on the front.
> I'm getting a sense of a close fake.


@Jacynthe - Don't bother taking more pictures.

The wallet is definitely fake. The interior construction and layout are wrong and dooney NEVER has stitching along the top of pockets.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> @Jacynthe - Don't bother taking more pictures.
> 
> The wallet is definitely fake. The interior construction and layout are wrong and dooney NEVER has stitching along the top of pockets.



Thank you for your time in determining this wallet as a fake BeenBurned!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you for your time in determining this wallet as a fake BeenBurned!


Sorry I couldn't tell you what you were hoping to hear. I hope you can return it.


----------



## kathy1123

Was thinking of buying this purse. Wanted information on whether this is authentic.

Item Name: Belvedere Logo Lock Shoulder Bag (Blush Color)
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m86419862487/?ref=search_results


----------



## BeenBurned

kathy1123 said:


> Was thinking of buying this purse. Wanted information on whether this is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Belvedere Logo Lock Shoulder Bag (Blush Color)
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m86419862487/?ref=search_results
> View attachment 4962561
> View attachment 4962562
> View attachment 4962563
> View attachment 4962564
> View attachment 4962565
> View attachment 4962566
> View attachment 4962567
> View attachment 4962568


It's fine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kathy1123 said:


> Was thinking of buying this purse. Wanted information on whether this is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Belvedere Logo Lock Shoulder Bag (Blush Color)
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m86419862487/?ref=search_results
> View attachment 4962561
> View attachment 4962562
> View attachment 4962563
> View attachment 4962564
> View attachment 4962565
> View attachment 4962566
> View attachment 4962567
> View attachment 4962568


Kathy:  I have the Dooney Belvedere Logo Lock Hobe in Blush.
Just wanted you to know it's a soft, pale pink color.   Your pics
make it look like it's tan.... it's not.  The blush is a lovely color,
it's not baby pink,  just a very soft neutral pink.  Also note that
Belvedere leather is a very matte looking pebbled leather.
It's soft and slouchy,  but there is no light reflection from the leather,
so all colors seem to  look muted.
I'm not expert enough to authenticate,  but wanted to be sure you 
had the color info.


----------



## Mellywiththeshrinkingbell

Hello Authenticators,
I'm new here so hopefully I'm doing this right.  I purchased this Dooney & Bourke mini bag off Poshmark. Can you please take a look and help me figure out if it is real? Thank you!


----------



## ali.maloney50

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): Dooney and Bourke Small Shopper? 
Link (if available): No link,
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)

I am trying to figure out the style name.   It says made in Italy and I found a sticker inside. 

Please let me know if more information is needed.  Thank you for your help. Also is this considered an Alto bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

ali.maloney50 said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Dooney and Bourke Small Shopper?
> Link (if available): No link,
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> I am trying to figure out the style name.   It says made in Italy and I found a sticker inside.
> 
> Please let me know if more information is needed.  Thank you for your help. Also is this considered an Alto bag?


It's authentic. I believe the collection it's from is Alto.


----------



## heredia71

Dooney and Bourk
Goodwill








						Dooney & Bourke White Leather Crossbody Bag Purse - shopgoodwill.com
					

Dooney & Bourke White Leather Crossbody Bag Purse DESCRIPTION: This is a listing for the following item: Dooney & Bourke White Leather Crossbody Bag PurseBrand: Dooney & BourkeColor: WhiteMaterial: LeatherDepartment: WomenUPC: N/AWidth: 9"Height: 9"Depth: 3"Type: CrossbodyMade In: N/AStrap Drop...




					www.shopgoodwill.com
				



can you please authenticate this dooney and bourke thank you


----------



## Mamakara

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate and identify, please. Thank you!

Dooney and Burke Tote perhaps? I am trying to figure out the style name. 

It is red with green inside. 
There is a tag inside that says J4303773

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

heredia71 said:


> Dooney and Bourk
> Goodwill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke White Leather Crossbody Bag Purse - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke White Leather Crossbody Bag Purse DESCRIPTION: This is a listing for the following item: Dooney & Bourke White Leather Crossbody Bag PurseBrand: Dooney & BourkeColor: WhiteMaterial: LeatherDepartment: WomenUPC: N/AWidth: 9"Height: 9"Depth: 3"Type: CrossbodyMade In: N/AStrap Drop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you please authenticate this dooney and bourke thank you


It's genuine.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mamakara said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate and identify, please. Thank you!
> 
> Dooney and Burke Tote perhaps? I am trying to figure out the style name.
> 
> It is red with green inside.
> There is a tag inside that says J4303773
> 
> Thanks for the help!


It looks fine. I don't know the name of the style.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mamakara:*   I am not an expert or an authenticator,  but your red bag looks like a 
Dooney Florentine Leather handbag and the style is called Smith.

The green suede collar inside the top of the bag is characteristic of the Florentine Leather
collection.   And the strappy handles and front pocket are used on the Smith style.
The Smith bag is an older Dooney design but was recently re-introduced to the delight
of Dooney lovers.   The bag is large.... probably about 15" across the length of the base.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Smith bag should have tassels on both sides.


----------



## Mamakara

I think the tassels are gone. I imagine that would affect the value?


----------



## Mamakara

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mamakara:*   I am not an expert or an authenticator,  but your red bag looks like a
> Dooney Florentine Leather handbag and the style is called Smith.
> 
> The green suede collar inside the top of the bag is characteristic of the Florentine Leather
> collection.   And the strappy handles and front pocket are used on the Smith style.
> The Smith bag is an older Dooney design but was recently re-introduced to the delight
> of Dooney lovers.   The bag is large.... probably about 15" across the length of the base.


Thank you so much for this! Very helpful and I agree that this is that bag. I didn't know it had tassels at one point, so that is kind of a bummer but I am happy to know what it is now!


----------



## FigzFindzEbay

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and just came into several purses that I'm looking to sell on eBay.  I want to make sure that they are legit before I sell them to someone else.  If you would so kindly give me your opinion it would be much appreciated!

Item Name: Doodle Collection Tasseled Tote - possibly the 2005 area?
Link: N/A
See attached photos. 

It doesn't appear to be a super valuable style - I see a similar one for $25 out there.  But, I'd still like to make sure the buyer is getting something that's believed to be real.  

Thanks!
FigzFindzEbay


----------



## BeenBurned

FigzFindzEbay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and just came into several purses that I'm looking to sell on eBay.  I want to make sure that they are legit before I sell them to someone else.  If you would so kindly give me your opinion it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Doodle Collection Tasseled Tote - possibly the 2005 area?
> Link: N/A
> See attached photos.
> 
> It doesn't appear to be a super valuable style - I see a similar one for $25 out there.  But, I'd still like to make sure the buyer is getting something that's believed to be real.
> 
> Thanks!
> FigzFindzEbay


The tassel tote is authentic.


----------



## FigzFindzEbay

BeenBurned said:


> The tassel tote is authentic.



Thank you, BeenBurned! Appreciate your help!


----------



## nuinarakchan

Hello, I am not very familiar at all with Dooney & Bourke . May I have this bag look at please before I make a payment to seller. Thank you so much!

Item: crossbody bag
Listing number:  324494398432
Seller: lshainraque0001 on Ebay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324494398432?ul_noapp=true
Comments:


----------



## BeenBurned

nuinarakchan said:


> Hello, I am not very familiar at all with Dooney & Bourke . May I have this bag look at please before I make a payment to seller. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: crossbody bag
> Listing number:  324494398432
> Seller: lshainraque0001 on Ebay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324494398432?ul_noapp=true
> Comments:


What I see looks okay. I'd like to see the inner pocket and if there's a red, white and blue tag (or remnants) inside.


----------



## nuinarakchan

BeenBurned said:


> What I see looks okay. I'd like to see the inner pocket and if there's a red, white and blue tag (or remnants) inside.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mwinkelm3

Hello, I purchased three bags at the Goodwill over the weekend.  None of them have inside tags inside but they all feel and look authentic to me.  Could I get some third party perspective?  Here is the first one:

Item Name (if you know it): Large Equestrian shoulder bag R54?
Color:  Taupe and British Tan
Size: 11x7.25x3.5
Link (if available): n/a
Photos:


----------



## mwinkelm3

Hello, I purchased three bags at the Goodwill over the weekend.  None of them have inside tags inside but they all feel and look authentic to me.  Could I get some third party perspective?  Here is the second one:

Item Name (if you know it): Large Original Equestrian shoulder bag R54-HK?
Color:  Ivory and British Tan
Size: ~11x7.25x3.5
Link (if available): n/a
Note: the strap has two buckle attachments at either side.
Photos:


----------



## mwinkelm3

Hello, I purchased three bags at the Goodwill over the weekend.  None of them have inside tags inside but they all feel and look authentic to me.  Could I get some third party perspective?  Here is the third one:

Item Name (if you know it): Cavalry Pochette
Color:  White and British Tan
Size: ~10.5x6x2
Link (if available): n/a
Note: non-adjustable detachable strap has 25" drop
Photos:


----------



## BeenBurned

mwinkelm3 said:


> Hello, I purchased three bags at the Goodwill over the weekend.  None of them have inside tags inside but they all feel and look authentic to me.  Could I get some third party perspective?  Here is the first one:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Large Equestrian shoulder bag R54?
> Color:  Taupe and British Tan
> Size: 11x7.25x3.5
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4998881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998886





mwinkelm3 said:


> Hello, I purchased three bags at the Goodwill over the weekend.  None of them have inside tags inside but they all feel and look authentic to me.  Could I get some third party perspective?  Here is the second one:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Large Original Equestrian shoulder bag R54-HK?
> Color:  Ivory and British Tan
> Size: ~11x7.25x3.5
> Link (if available): n/a
> Note: the strap has two buckle attachments at either side.
> Photos:





mwinkelm3 said:


> Hello, I purchased three bags at the Goodwill over the weekend.  None of them have inside tags inside but they all feel and look authentic to me.  Could I get some third party perspective?  Here is the third one:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Cavalry Pochette
> Color:  White and British Tan
> Size: ~10.5x6x2
> Link (if available): n/a
> Note: non-adjustable detachable strap has 25" drop
> Photos:


All are fine.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## nuinarakchan

BeenBurned said:


> What I see looks okay. I'd like to see the inner pocket and if there's a red, white and blue tag (or remnants) inside.


This is what seems to be what left of it. Overall It feels good to me though.


----------



## BeenBurned

nuinarakchan said:


> This is what seems to be what left of it. Overall It feels good to me though.
> 
> View attachment 5002116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002117


It's fine.


----------



## nuinarakchan

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thank you!


----------



## SLocher

Hello, yesterday I purchased this bag after thinking I had done enough research but something still makes me think it might be a fake. I think it’s a Cavalry Spectator Bag if real. Thank you in advance. 









						Vtg Dooney Bourke Handbag Crossbody Purse Bag All Weather Leather  | eBay
					

Vtg Dooney Bourke Handbag Crossbody Purse Bag All Weather Leather. Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

SLocher said:


> Hello, yesterday I purchased this bag after thinking I had done enough research but something still makes me think it might be a fake. I think it’s a Cavalry Spectator Bag if real. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtg Dooney Bourke Handbag Crossbody Purse Bag All Weather Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> Vtg Dooney Bourke Handbag Crossbody Purse Bag All Weather Leather. Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


The bag is authentic. 

It's not necessary to upload the pictures here as long as they're viewable in the listing. You can save yourself time and work!


----------



## Narnanz

Sorry to interrupt you @BeenBurned on this thread , but a question about Uggs....do all of them have the hologram?


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> Sorry to interrupt you @BeenBurned on this thread , but a question about Uggs....do all of them have the hologram?


No, holograms were added several years ago as a way to try to thwart the counterfeiters. I don't know exactly when they were added but older authentic Uggs don't have them. 

Also, keep in mind that nothing is safe from being copied. I've also seen fake holograms and fake QR codes.


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> No, holograms were added several years ago as a way to try to thwart the counterfeiters. I don't know exactly when they were added but older authentic Uggs don't have them.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that nothing is safe from being copied. I've also seen fake holograms and fake QR codes.


Thank you...I have a pair of uggs I thrifted in the Authenticate these shoes thread that Im not sure about...Authenticator asked about hologram which this pair doesn't have..not heard back from her yet.
Sad thing is even if they are real,  my feet are too swollen at the moment to wear them.


----------



## SLocher

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> It's not necessary to upload the pictures here as long as they're viewable in the listing. You can save yourself time and work!


Great! Thank you! Good to know for the future!


----------



## Kelly_Anne

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased a Dooney and Bourke bag from a consignment shop with the intention of reselling it. I am hoping someone can help me authenticate the bag, as I am not familiar with this brand and don't want to unintentionally sell a fake
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
! Ty!


----------



## Kelly_Anne

There are no other tags inside besides the suspect "made in Mexico" one


----------



## BeenBurned

Kelly_Anne said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently purchased a Dooney and Bourke bag from a consignment shop with the intention of reselling it. I am hoping someone can help me authenticate the bag, as I am not familiar with this brand and don't want to unintentionally sell a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007999
> View attachment 5008000
> View attachment 5008001
> View attachment 5008002
> View attachment 5008003
> View attachment 5008004
> View attachment 5008006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Ty!


Sorry it's fake. 

I'd return it for a refund and if they give you a hard time, remind them that it's illegal to sell fakes and they were supposed to verify authenticity before putting it on the selling floor.


----------



## sagg99

Could someone give me any information on this vintage Dooney?  I can't find another like this one, but it's similar to over under bags I've seen before.  It is made of AWL and the straps are attached to the bag, but a part of the strap can be removed via the buckle on both sides.  Inside is a sewn green DB label.  It has a fob with a round DB instead of a duck.  The back emblem is a smooth duck with Dooney & Bourke and All Weather Leather written and is almost unreadable.  The metal holder has Solid Brass Taiwan R.O.C. If possible the year released, and the name if it's an over under bag?  Thank you for any help


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Could someone give me any information on this vintage Dooney?  I can't find another like this one, but it's similar to over under bags I've seen before.  It is made of AWL and the straps are attached to the bag, but a part of the strap can be removed via the buckle on both sides.  Inside is a sewn green DB label.  It has a fob with a round DB instead of a duck.  The back emblem is a smooth duck with Dooney & Bourke and All Weather Leather written and is almost unreadable.  The metal holder has Solid Brass Taiwan R.O.C. If possible the year released, and the name if it's an over under bag?  Thank you for any help
> 
> View attachment 5014647
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014676


The bag is absolutely authentic, pre red, white and blue tag and pre-duck fob. I don't know the name of the style and I'm guessing it's from the late 70s.


----------



## sagg99

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is absolutely authentic, pre red, white and blue tag and pre-duck fob. I don't know the name of the style and I'm guessing it's from the late 70s.


Thank you so much BeenBurned, I've had it for about ten years now, and forgot about it.  I was spring cleaning and I found it again


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## gabby1987

This is authentic right? I had a lady try to tell me I was scamming selling a fake wallet because it lacked a registration number or white tag.I assured her it was real but I didn’t want her to think that I would ever sell a fake.she wouldn’t take my word for it so I’m hoping you all will confirm it’s authentic! Thank you so so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

gabby1987 said:


> This is authentic right? I had a lady try to tell me I was scamming selling a fake wallet because it lacked a registration number or white tag.I assured her it was real but I didn’t want her to think that I would ever sell a fake.she wouldn’t take my word for it so I’m hoping you all will confirm it’s authentic! Thank you so so much.


The checkbook wallet is authentic. 

If the buyer is using a red, white and blue tag with serial number as a determining factor in authenticity, she's going to make more mistakes. Generally, wallets don't have labels with serial numbers. And many of the fakes are being made with fake red, white and blue labels, some with and some without serial numbers.


----------



## gabby1987

BeenBurned said:


> The checkbook wallet is authentic.
> 
> If the buyer is using a red, white and blue tag with serial number as a determining factor in authenticity, she's going to make more mistakes. Generally, wallets don't have labels with serial numbers. And many of the fakes are being made with fake red, white and blue labels, some with and some without serial numbers.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello, Would you please authenticate this bag from seller, mostamazingmom? Would you tell me what style this is called. Thank you. 
Dooney and Bourke Leather purse | Mercari


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello, Would you please authenticate this bag from seller, mostamazingmom? Would you tell me what style this is called. Thank you.
> Dooney and Bourke Leather purse | Mercari


It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style. It's not vintage. I believe it's from within the last 8 (or fewer) years.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style. It's not vintage. I believe it's from within the last 8 (or fewer) years.


Cool you are here to, that's awesome, thank you!


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): I don't know but it measures 8" in height, 10" width and 4" depth. Red, white and blue label is torn.
Link (if available): purchased at thrift store
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## seekingvintage

Dear authenticators,
May I request an authentication on this blue bag? (Possibly French blu?) It is a find from yesterday at an antique mall. The dimensions are 10” wide, 6” tall, and about 2” deep. There is no red, white and blue cloth tag. The leather duck is flat. There was no brass fob. I would be happy to send more pictures as needed.
Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## MissBagLadyT

I purchased this cobalt “Samba” satchel on eBay.  It’s a beautiful bag but now I’m thinking it might not be a samba because I’ve since scored a samba grey satchel with lots of pebbling.  There is no pebble on the cobalt bag.  It’s smooth so now I’m thinking it might be calf.  I still love the bag but I’m finding a lot of sellers are mislabeling bags as samba.  Thoughts?


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): I don't know but it measures 8" in height, 10" width and 4" depth. Red, white and blue label is torn.
> Link (if available): purchased at thrift store
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> View attachment 5028470
> View attachment 5028471
> View attachment 5028472
> View attachment 5028473
> View attachment 5028474
> View attachment 5028475
> View attachment 5028476
> View attachment 5028477


Sorry for the delay in my reply. I hadn't been receiving notifications of new posts. 

It's an authentic Essex bag. Based on your measurements, I think it's the medium Essex.


----------



## BeenBurned

seekingvintage said:


> Dear authenticators,
> May I request an authentication on this blue bag? (Possibly French blu?) It is a find from yesterday at an antique mall. The dimensions are 10” wide, 6” tall, and about 2” deep. There is no red, white and blue cloth tag. The leather duck is flat. There was no brass fob. I would be happy to send more pictures as needed.
> Thanks very much in advance!


It's an authentic over and under bag. The color is gorgeous though I'm not sure of the official name of the color.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry for the delay in my reply. I hadn't been receiving notifications of new posts.
> 
> It's an authentic Essex bag. Based on your measurements, I think it's the medium Essex.



Thank you so much for your time and help BeenBurned!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

MissBagLadyT said:


> I purchased this cobalt “Samba” satchel on eBay.  It’s a beautiful bag but now I’m thinking it might not be a samba because I’ve since scored a samba grey satchel with lots of pebbling.  There is no pebble on the cobalt bag.  It’s smooth so now I’m thinking it might be calf.  I still love the bag but I’m finding a lot of sellers are mislabeling bags as samba.  Thoughts?


There aren't enough pictures to authenticate the bag but so far, it looks okay. 

While I'm not familiar with Sambas, there appear to be various bags with varying amounts of pebbling as well as other textures.


----------



## seekingvintage

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic over and under bag. The color is gorgeous though I'm not sure of the official name of the color.


Thanks so much, BeenBurned!


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): I don't know but it measures 7" in height, a little over 10" in width and 3" depth. Red, white and blue label is present in the middle of the back interior wall.
Link (if available): purchased at thrift store 
Pardon for the sideways photos...urgh...don't know why that happens. I hope it's not too annoying.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): I don't know but it measures 7" in height, a little over 10" in width and 3" depth. Red, white and blue label is present in the middle of the back interior wall.
> Link (if available): purchased at thrift store
> Pardon for the sideways photos...urgh...don't know why that happens. I hope it's not too annoying.
> View attachment 5049844
> View attachment 5049845
> View attachment 5049846
> View attachment 5049847
> View attachment 5049848


It's fine, a kilty bag.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine, a kilty bag.



Thank you BeenBurned! I didn't know Kilty came in this size, I thought the kilty was much smaller. I appreciate your time and help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Thank you BeenBurned! I didn't know Kilty came in this size, I thought the kilty was much smaller. I appreciate your time and help!


You're welcome. 

Kilties come in different sizes and I'm pretty sure that your bag is a type of kilty but I don't see the ones without the front closures. 








						Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Kilty Bags
					

Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Kilty Handbags



					www.horsekeeping.com
				




Maybe someone else might know the name of the style.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Kilties come in different sizes and I'm pretty sure that your bag is a type of kilty but I don't see the ones without the front closures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Kilty Bags
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Kilty Handbags
> 
> 
> 
> www.horsekeeping.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else might know the name of the style.



Thank you for this information BeenBurned!!!


----------



## MissBagLadyT

BeenBurned said:


> There aren't enough pictures to authenticate the bag but so far, it looks okay.
> 
> While I'm not familiar with Sambas, there appear to be various bags with varying amounts of pebbling as well as other textures.


Thanks for your reply.  I finally found a YouTuber who has what looks to be a cobalt samba.  Her‘s is extremely pebbled/slouchy and mine is smooth/slouchy.  But Icompared the other characteristics and I think I have a Samba.


----------



## Kitana0808

Hello authenticators. Could you ease take a look at this bag....I have tried several searches on ebay and google and cannot find a similar bag to compare it to. It was purchased at a thrift store. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Kitana0808 said:


> Hello authenticators. Could you ease take a look at this bag....I have tried several searches on ebay and google and cannot find a similar bag to compare it to. It was purchased at a thrift store. Thank you!


It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style of tote.


----------



## Kitana0808

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the name of the style of tote.


Thank you again! Happy enough that its authentic


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Kitana0808 said:


> Thank you again! Happy enough that its authentic


It's called Wavy Leather.  I have a tote in that collection (blue with natural vachetta trim).   
The zipper closure is removeable on mine so it can also be worn as an open tote.


----------



## Kitana0808

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's called Wavy Leather.  I have a tote in that collection (blue with natural vachetta trim).
> The zipper closure is removeable on mine so it can also be worn as an open tote.


Awsome! Thanks so much!


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hi would you please Authenticate this Dooney wristlet I received as a gift? There is no tag inside but it matches my pebble grain purse by Dooney. About 8.5 x 5. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hi would you please Authenticate this Dooney wristlet I received as a gift? There is no tag inside but it matches my pebble grain purse by Dooney. About 8.5 x 5. Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello, Would you please authenticate this D&B belt bag? It belonged to my grandmother. Measures about 6.5" x 5.5" x 1.5" Thank you
Is this called a Calvary Belt Bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello, Would you please authenticate this D&B belt bag? It belonged to my grandmother. Measures about 6.5" x 5.5" x 1.5" Thank you
> Is this called a Calvary Belt Bag?


Authentic and although I don't know the official name of the style, cavalry belt bag sounds good!


----------



## samfalstaff

Hi again: I was just about to work through my pile of bags that need TLC and remembered I had not gotten this one authenticated. The attached pictures are my own.

Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Crossbody Shoulder bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2746903232...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Seller: earththings4u

Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

samfalstaff said:


> Hi again: I was just about to work through my pile of bags that need TLC and remembered I had not gotten this one authenticated. The attached pictures are my own.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Crossbody Shoulder bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/274690323252?nma=true&si=eZtA%2FSGPjbD7P6nuePu0fyQoV2I%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Seller: earththings4u
> 
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 5071687
> View attachment 5071688
> View attachment 5071689
> View attachment 5071690
> View attachment 5071691
> View attachment 5071692
> View attachment 5071693
> View attachment 5071694


It's an authentic Essex bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic Essex bag.


Thanks! Now I can work on her...


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> Hi again: I was just about to work through my pile of bags that need TLC and remembered I had not gotten this one authenticated. The attached pictures are my own.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke All Weather Crossbody Shoulder bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/274690323252?nma=true&si=eZtA%2FSGPjbD7P6nuePu0fyQoV2I%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Seller: earththings4u
> 
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 5071687
> View attachment 5071688
> View attachment 5071689
> View attachment 5071690
> View attachment 5071691
> View attachment 5071692
> View attachment 5071693
> View attachment 5071694


How are you going to fix that piping?


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> How are you going to fix that piping?


Leather glue and then I'll take it from there...probably a little leather dye or paint. I'll try to source another strap. The actual leather is in good condition (although it needs conditioner) and the bag feels very sturdy. I've been looking at Coach rehab and DB threads for inspiration. I'll either fail miserably or make it into a decent bag! I prefer bags with character and history so it doesn't need to be perfect. I do require it not to fall apart though.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hello, 
Would you please authenticate this Dooney bag, it belonged to my mother. 
And this Dooney and Bourke bag I received as a gift a few years ago. They both measure about 13 x 7 x 4. Do you know what the styles are called? Thank you


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hi would you also please authenticate this Calvary saddle bag style bag that also belonged to my mother? I believe it is vintage? It measures about 11 x 10 x 3. Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello,
> Would you please authenticate this Dooney bag, it belonged to my mother.
> And this Dooney and Bourke bag I received as a gift a few years ago. They both measure about 13 x 7 x 4. Do you know what the styles are called? Thank you


Both are authentic but I don't know the style names.


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hi would you also please authenticate this Calvary saddle bag style bag that also belonged to my mother? I believe it is vintage? It measures about 11 x 10 x 3. Thank you


It's authentic.


----------



## catwork

Hi, would really appreciate some help!

Highly suspect I've got a fake here, as I am unable to find any images online of a Dooney existing in this style similar to this except an old image from Mercari. (Image link of that here) But the handles are different to that one too and so is the additional strap (not pictured)

Supposedly this was purchased from Urban Outfitters Renewal. No tag on the inside and the zip on the inside is very stiff. Also, there are no feet.


----------



## BeenBurned

catwork said:


> Hi, would really appreciate some help!
> 
> Highly suspect I've got a fake here, as I am unable to find any images online of a Dooney existing in this style similar to this except an old image from Mercari. (Image link of that here) But the handles are different to that one too and so is the additional strap (not pictured)
> 
> Supposedly this was purchased from Urban Outfitters Renewal. No tag on the inside and the zip on the inside is very stiff. Also, there are no feet.
> 
> View attachment 5077174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077181


Authentic.


----------



## whateve

catwork said:


> Hi, would really appreciate some help!
> 
> Highly suspect I've got a fake here, as I am unable to find any images online of a Dooney existing in this style similar to this except an old image from Mercari. (Image link of that here) But the handles are different to that one too and so is the additional strap (not pictured)
> 
> Supposedly this was purchased from Urban Outfitters Renewal. No tag on the inside and the zip on the inside is very stiff. Also, there are no feet.
> 
> View attachment 5077174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077181





BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Mine looks exactly like the picture she posted of one on Mercari. I never thought of putting a strap with it. That strap didn't come with it, did it? I don't think I ever got mine IDed. Do you have a name and year for it? It has a made in the USA tag with an A4 factory code.


----------



## catwork

whateve said:


> Mine looks exactly like the picture she posted of one on Mercari. I never thought of putting a strap with it. That strap didn't come with it, did it? I don't think I ever got mine IDed. Do you have a name and year for it? It has a made in the USA tag with an A4 factory code.


After more research I found out the model is R28, I think it is from the 80s. Although the one I have differs from it slightly as it doesn't have the extra layer of leather where the handle attaches to the bag, plus a non-Dooney zip.


----------



## BeenBurned

i'm not sure it's R28 but it's similar. Dooney called that shape bag a barrel bag.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> i'm not sure it's R28 but it's similar. Dooney called that shape bag a barrel bag.


Thanks. I've called it that myself!


----------



## whateve

catwork said:


> After more research I found out the model is R28, I think it is from the 80s. Although the one I have differs from it slightly as it doesn't have the extra layer of leather where the handle attaches to the bag, plus a non-Dooney zip.


Thanks! It does look just like the one on Horsekeeping. Horsekeeping calls it a small satchel. Do you think yours is older?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## catwork

whateve said:


> Thanks! It does look just like the one on Horsekeeping. Horsekeeping calls it a small satchel. Do you think yours is older?


To be honest I'm not sure but it's quite worn so I suspect so!


----------



## JMParra

I bought this D&B at a T.J.MAXX. I have never seen another like it. It didn’t have a registration card but it does have an authentic tag inside. It’s the best quality bag I have ever owned and would like any information available. I’m not looking to sell but would buy similar bags.


----------



## BeenBurned

JMParra said:


> I bought this D&B at a T.J.MAXX. I have never seen another like it. It didn’t have a registration card but it does have an authentic tag inside. It’s the best quality bag I have ever owned and would like any information available. I’m not looking to sell but would buy similar bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087435
> View attachment 5087436
> View attachment 5087437
> View attachment 5087438


So far so good.

Please post a picture of both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number.

ETA: BTW, TJ Maxx sells authentic items. In rare cases, a dishonest customer has bought something (authentic) and returned a fake but that's not common.


----------



## JMParra

BeenBurned said:


> So far so good.
> 
> Please post a picture of both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number.
> 
> ETA: BTW, TJ Maxx sells authentic items. In rare cases, a dishonest customer has bought something (authentic) and returned a fake but that's not common.


----------



## JMParra

Thanks, the serial number is hard to read but it is J6643160. I know that the first letter J indicates that it was made in Japan. I bought this in 2015 but I suspect that this style was not widely sold in the US.


----------



## BeenBurned

JMParra said:


> Thanks, the serial number is hard to read but it is J6643160. I know that the first letter J indicates that it was made in Japan. I bought this in 2015 but I suspect that this style was not widely sold in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088425
> View attachment 5088426


It's authentic but I don't know the style.


----------



## rayrob87

Item: Signature Brown Tan Canvas Drawstring Small Bucket Bag Purse
Listing number: 224208625199
Seller: rflynn
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224208625199
Comments: Has RWB tag, no photo of number but seller says its B1 121245

Much appreciated.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Dooney?
I believe it's an R25 Essex Medium Shoulder Bag, purchased at a local thrift store.
Approx. 10.25"w x 8"h x 4.25" d. Strap drops about 22.5".
My photos are below. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Dooney?
> I believe it's an R25 Essex Medium Shoulder Bag, purchased at a local thrift store.
> Approx. 10.25"w x 8"h x 4.25" d. Strap drops about 22.5".
> My photos are below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099324
> View attachment 5099325
> View attachment 5099326
> View attachment 5099327
> View attachment 5099328
> View attachment 5099329
> View attachment 5099330
> View attachment 5099331
> View attachment 5099332
> View attachment 5099333
> View attachment 5099334


It's fine.


----------



## JOODLZ

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thanks, BeenBurned...LOVE (and agree with) YOUR SIG LINE !


----------



## rayrob87

Hi there would you mind authenticating this? I am re-posting. Thanks!



rayrob87 said:


> Item: Signature Brown Tan Canvas Drawstring Small Bucket Bag Purse
> Listing number: 224208625199
> Seller: rflynn
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224208625199
> Comments: Has RWB tag, no photo of number but seller says its B1 121245
> 
> Much appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

rayrob87 said:


> Item: Signature Brown Tan Canvas Drawstring Small Bucket Bag Purse
> Listing number: 224208625199
> Seller: rflynn
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224208625199
> Comments: Has RWB tag, no photo of number but seller says its B1 121245
> 
> Much appreciated.


It looks fine. If you're the buyer and if you have concerns once you receive it, you can post a picture of the back of the RWB tag.


----------



## rayrob87

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine. If you're the buyer and if you have concerns once you receive it, you can post a picture of the back of the RWB tag.



So I was mainly nervous because it’s my first Dooney bag. I read that the Made in USA tags will have the B code but this doesn’t have MIUSA on the front of the tag. Perhaps I misunderstood. Anyway below is the tag. It’s in my possession now and is adorable. Everything else seems good.


----------



## BeenBurned

rayrob87 said:


> So I was mainly nervous because it’s my first Dooney bag. I read that the Made in USA tags will have the B code but this doesn’t have MIUSA on the front of the tag. Perhaps I misunderstood. Anyway below is the tag. It’s in my possession now and is adorable. Everything else seems good.
> 
> View attachment 5100354
> View attachment 5100355


It's fine!

There are multiple codes for various countries. A, B and D are all US codes. Not all items have "made in USA" on the RWB label.


----------



## Hana76

What do you think about this purse? This is the first time I see such a marking and lining


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hana76 said:


> What do you think about this purse? This is the first time I see such a marking and lining
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101716
> View attachment 5101717
> View attachment 5101718
> View attachment 5101719
> View attachment 5101720


It's fake.

Is it listed somewhere? If so, please post a link and the seller ID.


----------



## Hana76

[QUOTE = "Został spalony, post: 34572829, członek: 44026"]
To oszustwo.

Czy jest gdzieś wymieniony? Jeśli tak, opublikuj link i identyfikator sprzedawcy.
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]

Thank you for your message. This is a local seller from Poland


----------



## BeenBurned

Hana76 said:


> [QUOTE = "Został spalony, post: 34572829, członek: 44026"]
> To oszustwo.
> 
> Czy jest gdzieś wymieniony? Jeśli tak, opublikuj link i identyfikator sprzedawcy.
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> 
> Thank you for your message. This is a local seller from Poland


If you purchased it, can you get a refund?


----------



## rayrob87

Item: Dooney and Burke AWL mini bucket bag 
Listed: ShopGoodWill
Comments: I already bought the bag and my main concern was the crooked stitching on the logo. Posting my photos below.


----------



## BeenBurned

rayrob87 said:


> Item: Dooney and Burke AWL mini bucket bag
> Listed: ShopGoodWill
> Comments: I already bought the bag and my main concern was the crooked stitching on the logo. Posting my photos below.
> 
> View attachment 5103083
> 
> View attachment 5103085
> 
> View attachment 5103086
> 
> View attachment 5103087
> 
> View attachment 5103088


It's authentic.


----------



## rayrob87

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you for authenticating both of my bags. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## BeenBurned

rayrob87 said:


> Thank you for authenticating both of my bags. I really appreciate your time.


You're welcome!


----------



## Hana76

Jeśli go kupiłeś, czy możesz otrzymać zwrot pieniędzy?

nie, nie kupiłem tej torebki. Wyglądała na mnie podejrzanie


----------



## BeenBurned

Hana76 said:


> Jeśli go kupiłeś, czy możesz otrzymać zwrot pieniędzy?
> 
> nie, nie kupiłem tej torebki. Wyglądała na mnie podejrzanie


Translation:
_"If you bought it, can you get a refund?

no, i didn't buy that purse. She looked suspicious of me"_

Glad to hear that! You dodged a bullet.

In Polish: 
Cieszę się, że to słyszę! Uniknąłeś kuli.


----------



## KitOHara

Hi Authenticators,

Item: AWL, but I have no idea what model. 
Where purchased: Red White & Blue
Comments: The tag is sewed down on the side. It appears to be an A all the way on the side. I tried to get a picture - let me know if you need me to take another crack at it. I’d like to avoid a snip, but we all make sacrifices...

Thank you very much for any information you’re able to share.


----------



## KitOHara

KitOHara said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Item: AWL, but I have no idea what model.
> Where purchased: Red White & Blue
> Comments: The tag is sewed down on the side. It appears to be an A all the way on the side. I tried to get a picture - let me know if you need me to take another crack at it. I’d like to avoid a snip, but we all make sacrifices...
> 
> Thank you very much for any information you’re able to share.



Here are the measurements!


----------



## BeenBurned

KitOHara said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Item: AWL, but I have no idea what model.
> Where purchased: Red White & Blue
> Comments: The tag is sewed down on the side. It appears to be an A all the way on the side. I tried to get a picture - let me know if you need me to take another crack at it. I’d like to avoid a snip, but we all make sacrifices...
> 
> Thank you very much for any information you’re able to share.





KitOHara said:


> Here are the measurements!


It's authentic and I believe was called an AWL hobo.


----------



## KitOHara

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and I believe was called an AWL hobo.



Thank you BeenBurned. I very much appreciate it!


----------



## kthomp81

Item: Dooney and Bourke Italy
I purchased this bag at goodwill for $10. Just wondering if it is authentic. I must say it seems to be of high quality and only needs a little tlc. Thank you so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

kthomp81 said:


> Item: Dooney and Bourke Italy
> I purchased this bag at goodwill for $10. Just wondering if it is authentic. I must say it seems to be of high quality and only needs a little tlc. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 5107886
> View attachment 5107888
> View attachment 5107889
> View attachment 5107890
> View attachment 5107891
> View attachment 5107892
> View attachment 5107893
> View attachment 5107895
> View attachment 5107896
> View attachment 5107897


it's authentic from Dooney's Alto collection.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## kthomp81

BeenBurned said:


> it's authentic from Dooney's Alto collection.


Thanks so much!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BeenBurned said:


> it's authentic from Dooney's Alto collection.


Just want to add..... super find.   You are lucky to scoop up a quality  Dooney Alto
leather collection handbag..... made in Italy,  top quality craftsmanship and leather/processing.
Congratulations.


----------



## GenevaMary

Hi!
I bought two D&B bags from a local neighborhood site. I have tried to verify if they are authentic myself, but I am still not sure.
They are supposed to be a City Dawson and a Chelsea.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

GenevaMary said:


> Hi!
> I bought two D&B bags from a local neighborhood site. I have tried to verify if they are authentic myself, but I am still not sure.
> They are supposed to be a City Dawson and a Chelsea.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119547
> View attachment 5119548
> View attachment 5119549
> View attachment 5119550
> View attachment 5119551
> View attachment 5119552
> View attachment 5119553
> View attachment 5119554
> View attachment 5119555
> View attachment 5119556
> View attachment 5119557


Both are authentic.


----------



## GenevaMary

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Julie0318

Please assist with authenticating & would appreciate any info on the bag style/year.
Serial # A7 591635
measurements: 10.5”H, 15.5”L (top) & 4” D. Green Nylon inner lining with one zip pocket.
Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

Julie0318 said:


> Please assist with authenticating & would appreciate any info on the bag style/year.
> Serial # A7 591635
> measurements: 10.5”H, 15.5”L (top) & 4” D. Green Nylon inner lining with one zip pocket.
> Thanks


The pictures show an authentic bag. 

For future requests, please refer to post 1, page 1 for the information we need. (There's no need to repost this request; just remember for next time.) 





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## whateve

Julie0318 said:


> Please assist with authenticating & would appreciate any info on the bag style/year.
> Serial # A7 591635
> measurements: 10.5”H, 15.5”L (top) & 4” D. Green Nylon inner lining with one zip pocket.
> Thanks


I believe those straps are attached wrong, aren't they?


----------



## BeenBurned

Julie0318 said:


> Please assist with authenticating & would appreciate any info on the bag style/year.
> Serial # A7 591635
> measurements: 10.5”H, 15.5”L (top) & 4” D. Green Nylon inner lining with one zip pocket.
> Thanks





BeenBurned said:


> The pictures show an authentic bag.
> 
> For future requests, please refer to post 1, page 1 for the information we need. (There's no need to repost this request; just remember for next time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





whateve said:


> I believe those straps are attached wrong, aren't they?


@whateve, do you mean that you've not see that attachment hardware? Do you think I erred? (It's not unheard of!) 

 I'm sure I've seen it but I'm having a bit of trouble finding an example. They may be attached incorrectly and that could be why I'm having a hard time find another example. 

@Julie0318 - Is there a listing? I'd also like to see a picture showing the interior of the bag.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I believe those straps are attached wrong, aren't they?


Are they ment to be with one handle attached 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with both ends on one side...like my poor creation?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I believe those straps are attached wrong, aren't they?





Narnanz said:


> Are they ment to be with one handle attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with both ends on one side...like my poor creation?


You both are absolutely right! LOL! I didn't even notice that it was wrong - even after @whateve mentioned it!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You both are absolutely right! LOL! I didn't even notice that it was wrong - even after @whateve mentioned it!


I've seen bags with the handles attached wrong in thrift stores before. That is why I recognized it immediately.


----------



## Callan

*Item: * dooney bourke handbag NEW
*Listing number:*  363442132561
*Seller:* kjp2much
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/363442132561?hash=item549ed6d651:g:Ba0AAOSwokVg0NP8
*Comments: *I believe that this is a fake chestnut Florentine and wanted to get other's opinions. The stitching on outside and inside green suede is not at all straight, the hardware is bright and shiny - not matte, o-rings are not fully soldered, crossbody strap hardware is not what Dooney uses, no green suede under tassels, no braided zipper pull, Dooney dust bag is low quality, and yellow certificate card looks like it was printed at home - among many other issues.

Anyone else want to authentic this? And, if you're currently bidding on this bag or thinking about putting in a bid, please be cautious.

Thanks authenticators!


----------



## BeenBurned

Callan said:


> *Item: * dooney bourke handbag NEW
> *Listing number:*  363442132561
> *Seller:* kjp2much
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/363442132561?hash=item549ed6d651:g:Ba0AAOSwokVg0NP8
> *Comments: *I believe that this is a fake chestnut Florentine and wanted to get other's opinions. The stitching on outside and inside green suede is not at all straight, the hardware is bright and shiny - not matte, o-rings are not fully soldered, crossbody strap hardware is not what Dooney uses, no green suede under tassels, no braided zipper pull, Dooney dust bag is low quality, and yellow certificate card looks like it was printed at home - among many other issues.
> 
> Anyone else want to authentic this? And, if you're currently bidding on this bag or thinking about putting in a bid, please be cautious.
> 
> Thanks authenticators!


I don't believe that the bag is fake but there's no question that it's sloppy. My guess is that the bag was made either on a Friday but people who were anxious to get out of work and home to celebrate the weekend or it was made on a Monday, after a long weekend of partying.

Ideally, I'd like to see the seller post pictures of both sides of the RWB tag with serial number and skip stealing stock images (last 2) from Dillards.


----------



## BeenBurned

Callan said:


> *Item: * dooney bourke handbag NEW
> *Listing number:*  363442132561
> *Seller:* kjp2much
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/363442132561?hash=item549ed6d651:g:Ba0AAOSwokVg0NP8
> *Comments: *I believe that this is a fake chestnut Florentine and wanted to get other's opinions. The stitching on outside and inside green suede is not at all straight, the hardware is bright and shiny - not matte, o-rings are not fully soldered, crossbody strap hardware is not what Dooney uses, no green suede under tassels, no braided zipper pull, Dooney dust bag is low quality, and yellow certificate card looks like it was printed at home - among many other issues.
> 
> Anyone else want to authentic this? And, if you're currently bidding on this bag or thinking about putting in a bid, please be cautious.
> 
> Thanks authenticators!





BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe that the bag is fake but there's no question that it's sloppy. My guess is that the bag was made either on a Friday but people who were anxious to get out of work and home to celebrate the weekend or it was made on a Monday, after a long weekend of partying.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to see the seller post pictures of both sides of the RWB tag with serial number and skip stealing stock images (last 2) from Dillards.


I went back to look at the listing because the quality is bothersome and I don't like what I see. 

I can see what I believe is the back of the red, white and blue label and it appears to be blank and the dust bag isn't the correct material.

I don't recommend buying that bag because I think there's more wrong than sloppy Friday/Monday construction.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Callan said:


> *Item: * dooney bourke handbag NEW
> *Listing number:*  363442132561
> *Seller:* kjp2much
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/363442132561?hash=item549ed6d651:g:Ba0AAOSwokVg0NP8
> *Comments: *I believe that this is a fake chestnut Florentine and wanted to get other's opinions. The stitching on outside and inside green suede is not at all straight, the hardware is bright and shiny - not matte, o-rings are not fully soldered, crossbody strap hardware is not what Dooney uses, no green suede under tassels, no braided zipper pull, Dooney dust bag is low quality, and yellow certificate card looks like it was printed at home - among many other issues.
> 
> Anyone else want to authentic this? And, if you're currently bidding on this bag or thinking about putting in a bid, please be cautious.
> 
> Thanks authenticators!





BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe that the bag is fake but there's no question that it's sloppy. My guess is that the bag was made either on a Friday but people who were anxious to get out of work and home to celebrate the weekend or it was made on a Monday, after a long weekend of partying.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to see the seller post pictures of both sides of the RWB tag with serial number and skip stealing stock images (last 2) from Dillards.





BeenBurned said:


> I went back to look at the listing because the quality is bothersome and I don't like what I see.
> 
> I can see what I believe is the back of the red, white and blue label and it appears to be blank and the dust bag isn't the correct material.
> 
> I don't recommend buying that bag because I think there's more wrong than sloppy Friday/Monday construction.


I kept going back to that listing because I kept thinking about the crappy construction incorrect details. 

kjp2much is definitely fake. (It has been removed already!) Good catch @Callan!

But before it was removed, I was able to save pictures to show comps. When looked at side-by-side, the differences are obvious!


----------



## Callan

Nicely done with the comps! I wish I thought about saving some of those pictures, that wonky stitching was something else.  I've never seen a Florentine fake this thorough before, but it still sent off some major red flags! 

Thank you for looking into this @BeenBurned !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I am not an authenticator,  but I do have a large Dooney Florentine satchel collection.
To add to the 'knowledge base' on the forum,   I pass on the following:

Originally the base on the Florentine satchels had a center seam and was rounded, and the belting
continued  to the seam.  The bags tended to sag when filled.
Made in USA bags (a small percent of the small satchels) had a reinforced rectangular base,
which provided stability and prevented saggy bottom.
Over time,  Dooney started using the rectangular reinforced base on all the Florentine satchels,
regardless of country of origin.

Also,  the Made in USA Florentine satchels had RED leather backing on the tassels and
a Red leather interior collar under the zipper,  in place of the green suede.

Of course,  different people have preferences regarding green suede vs. red leather
and the construction of the bottom of the bag.

Also,  the metal trim on the Florentine satchel is always brushed gold.
And the longer strap pictured in that listing did not have the clip attachment
mechanism  the Dooney uses on any of their Florentine handbags,  or any Dooney
bag as far as I know.

Hope this info is useful.


----------



## Callan

Thank you @lavenderjunkie ! There were so many tiny differences between this fake bag and the authentic satchels in my Florentine collection that my ears perked up. I'm glad I looked closer! I've seen a handful of fake Florentine satchels over the years, but none this dedicated.

I did notice that the fake bag has been relisted.

*Item: * authenic dooney & bourke handbag 
*Listing number:*  363450694361 
*Seller:* kjp2much
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/363450694361

I saved the pictures this time and have attached them here for future reference as we just may start seeing more of these in the future.


----------



## sagg99

I'm with a group that posts vintage purses for fun, not for sell.  One member received a Dooney as a gift, the other responders felt that my questions about the bag were wrong. because and I quote "I have a bag just like that, so it's real".  I could be wrong, but my instincts  are that the bag is a fake,  Should I let her know it's fake, or eat crow?


----------



## sagg99

Here's another photo of the top flap


----------



## sagg99

I don't see where the Dooney duck is sewn on, only the toggles


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> I'm with a group that posts vintage purses for fun, not for sell.  One member received a Dooney as a gift, the other responders felt that my questions about the bag were wrong. because and I quote "I have a bag just like that, so it's real".  I could be wrong, but my instincts  are that the bag is a fake,  Should I let her know it's fake, or eat crow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125080
> View attachment 5125079
> View attachment 5125078
> View attachment 5125078





sagg99 said:


> Here's another photo of the top flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125084


The bag is fake.

They need to eat crow!


ETA: Here's an authentic version of what the fake is trying to copy:








						Dooney & Bourke Vintage Double Pocket Outback Crossbody  | eBay
					

Nice bag that is hard to find. Inner has a few darkening spots but very clean. Strap drop 21" adjustable.



					www.ebay.com
				




Compare:


----------



## sagg99

Thank you BeenBurned, I knew I was right, especially after learning how to spot fakes from experts.  I'll let her know so she doesn't try to sell it.


----------



## BeenBurned

sagg99 said:


> Thank you BeenBurned, I knew I was right, especially after learning how to spot fakes from experts.  I'll let her know so she doesn't try to sell it.


There are such obvious differences just in the comparison of the fronts of both bags. Have the owner/giftee look at the listing of the authentic bag and compare to hers.


----------



## violetsvanity

Hi, I’m new so I can post a new thread- I just got back from a yard sale and was so exciting thinking I found some amazing bags and upon further inspection am pretty sure I bought fakes.  can anyone help authenticate (or verify they aren’t real?) Thanks.
Signed,
Bummed out


----------



## BeenBurned

violetsvanity said:


> Hi, I’m new so I can post a new thread- I just got back from a yard sale and was so exciting thinking I found some amazing bags and upon further inspection am pretty sure I bought fakes.  can anyone help authenticate (or verify they aren’t real?) Thanks.
> Signed,
> Bummed out


Please show pictures of the interior of each.


----------



## violetsvanity

Sure, here you go


----------



## BeenBurned

violetsvanity said:


> Hi, I’m new so I can post a new thread- I just got back from a yard sale and was so exciting thinking I found some amazing bags and upon further inspection am pretty sure I bought fakes.  can anyone help authenticate (or verify they aren’t real?) Thanks.
> Signed,
> Bummed out





BeenBurned said:


> Please show pictures of the interior of each.





violetsvanity said:


> Sure, here you go


It's hard to tell from your pictures which pictures are from which bags but from what I see, the red bag is fake and the navy (or black?) one is also fake. The fob on the dark one may be authentic but not the bag.

For the other two, please do separate posts for each bag showing which bag I'm seeing as well as the inside, the back and if there are feet, the bottoms. Are there any red, white and blue tags with serial numbers on either? If so, pictures of front and back should be shown. (I'm doubtful about the bone one though more pictures are needed to be sure. I think the taupe bag is okay but again, please post more pictures.)


----------



## violetsvanity

No tags on any that was the big giveaway. Here is the tan/taupe only. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## violetsvanity

Just the bone bag. Again, no tags


----------



## violetsvanity

Here is the FOB from the black bag. Never going yard sailing with my toddler again  can’t believe I didn’t examine til afterwards. Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

violetsvanity said:


> No tags on any that was the big giveaway. Here is the tan/taupe only. Thank you.


This one is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

violetsvanity said:


> Just the bone bag. Again, no tags


This one is fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

violetsvanity said:


> Here is the FOB from the black bag. Never going yard sailing with my toddler again  can’t believe I didn’t examine til afterwards. Thank you!!


Fobs by themselves are hard to authenticate but I think the fob is okay. (It's not unheard of for someone to still a genuine fob on a fake bag or a fake fob on a genuine bag.)

The bag is definitely fake.


----------



## violetsvanity

BeenBurned said:


> This one is authentic.


Thank you


----------



## violetsvanity

BeenBurned said:


> Fobs by themselves are hard to authenticate but I think the fob is okay. (It's not unheard of for someone to still a genuine fob on a fake bag or a fake fob on a genuine bag.)
> 
> The bag is definitely fake.


Looking at the black bag now it’s embarrassing how fake it is lol


----------



## violetsvanity

BeenBurned said:


> This one is fake.


Thank you, really appreciate all your time and knowledge


----------



## Purpleflower123

Wrong place to post. Sorry


----------



## BeenBurned

Purpleflower123 said:


> Fake flo on ebay..buyer beware


This thread is for authenticity requests (to verify whether item is genuine or not) and posts need to include the info in post 1 include seller ID, link to listing and item number: 





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## nuinarakchan

Item: Florentine Amelie tote (regular size) in red
Seller: Martytoshi on Mercari
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m23264229985/
Comments: it's part of the bundle the bag came without strap (I assume it was cut-off)


----------



## BeenBurned

nuinarakchan said:


> Item: Florentine Amelie tote (regular size) in red
> Seller: Martytoshi on Mercari
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m23264229985/
> Comments: it's part of the bundle the bag came without strap (I assume it was cut-off)


I posted a comment in the Coach authentication. Please post pictures of both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number. 

There aren't any red flags but I'd like to see the pictures before confirming. 

The strap was probably just unclipped and lost.


----------



## nuinarakchan

BeenBurned said:


> I posted a comment in the Coach authentication. Please post pictures of both sides of the red, white and blue tag and serial number.
> 
> There aren't any red flags but I'd like to see the pictures before confirming.
> 
> The strap was probably just unclipped and lost.



Oh, I thought the strap on the Amelie is non removable. Anyway, here are pics of the tag


----------



## BeenBurned

nuinarakchan said:


> Oh, I thought the strap on the Amelie is non removable. Anyway, here are pics of the tag
> 
> View attachment 5139714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139715


That one is authentic. But the fake Coach isn't worth anything so the seller should give you a huge (1/2) refund!


----------



## nuinarakchan

BeenBurned said:


> That one is authentic. But the fake Coach isn't worth anything so the seller should give you a huge (1/2) refund!


Thank you so much BeenBurned. You are the best. I am not sure how that work on Mercari, I'm messaging the seller now.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

nuinarakchan said:


> Thank you so much BeenBurned. You are the best. I am not sure how that work on Mercari, I'm messaging the seller now.


Good luck. Refer the seller to the Coach (un) authentication if she questions you.


----------



## Nikso

Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody
Listing Number: ?
Seller: Michele Martin Wolny

Check out Vintage Dooney and B… on Mercari!
Just found this item on Mercari.  https://merc.li/3bV4wbk8b

Curious to see if this is an Authentic bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikso said:


> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Crossbody
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller: Michele Martin Wolny
> 
> Check out Vintage Dooney and B… on Mercari!
> Just found this item on Mercari.  https://merc.li/3bV4wbk8b
> 
> Curious to see if this is an Authentic bag.


Authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke. It was purchased at my local goodwill. The measurements are:
H=10"   W=13.5"  D = 6". The made-in tag did not photograph well. It was made in China. Is this the Vanessa bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke. It was purchased at my local goodwill. The measurements are:
> H=10"   W=13.5"  D = 6". The made-in tag did not photograph well. It was made in China. Is this the Vanessa bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145269
> View attachment 5145270
> View attachment 5145271
> View attachment 5145272
> View attachment 5145273
> View attachment 5145274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


It's an authentic domed satchel.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic domed satchel.


Thank you BeenBurned.


----------



## tgillman

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this Dooney & Bourke Bag. 
Was given to me by a friend of a friend cleaning out their closet
Item Name: Donegal Crest Crossbody (Early 2000s?)
Size - 12.5in X 3in X 12in
Strap Drop - 23in
Nothing written on the inner patch. No Serial Number Tab.


----------



## BeenBurned

tgillman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Dooney & Bourke Bag.
> Was given to me by a friend of a friend cleaning out their closet
> Item Name: Donegal Crest Crossbody (Early 2000s?)
> Size - 12.5in X 3in X 12in
> Strap Drop - 23in
> Nothing written on the inner patch. No Serial Number Tab.


I don't see any red flags although I've never seen a blank rectangular patch without the embossed name! Does it appear to have been rubbed off, possibly? 

As for the red, white and blue tag with serial number, it may have been removed (any remnants?).

I see nothing that indicates that the bag isn't authentic but the two details you mention are really strange!


----------



## tgillman

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any red flags although I've never seen a blank rectangular patch without the embossed name! Does it appear to have been rubbed off, possibly?
> 
> As for the red, white and blue tag with serial number, it may have been removed (any remnants?).
> 
> I see nothing that indicates that the bag isn't authentic but the two details you mention are really strange!



Looking around the bag with a flashlight and I don't see evidence of either. I thought it was pretty strange too! I may have to ask that friend where they got it from!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

I purchased this Dooney & Bourke Lexington bag at my local goodwill. Please let me know if it is authentic.
The measurements are 10" H  13" W 3.75" D. Thank you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I can't comment on authentisity,  but the style is a Dooney Small Lexington
Shopper in lizard embossed leather.  This style was featured on QVC within the
last year.


----------



## bankermtg

lavenderjunkie said:


> I can't comment on authentisity,  but the style is a Dooney Small Lexington
> Shopper in lizard embossed leather.  This style was featured on QVC within the
> last year.


@lavenderjunkie Thank you for the information.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this Dooney & Bourke Lexington bag at my local goodwill. Please let me know if it is authentic.
> The measurements are 10" H  13" W 3.75" D. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5157374
> View attachment 5157375
> View attachment 5157377
> View attachment 5157378
> View attachment 5157377
> View attachment 5157375





lavenderjunkie said:


> I can't comment on authentisity,  but the style is a Dooney Small Lexington
> Shopper in lizard embossed leather.  This style was featured on QVC within the
> last year.





bankermtg said:


> @lavenderjunkie Thank you for the information.


It's authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


@BeenBurned  Thank you.


----------



## villamdm

bankermtg said:


> @BeenBurned  Thank you.


Please authenticate and identify if possible
Thank you


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

villamdm said:


> Please authenticate and identify if possible
> Thank you


It looks fine.


----------



## villamdm

BeenBurned said:


> It looks fine.


Thank you


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


*BeenBurned*:   I'm no expert (just a big Dooney collector) .... but when I looked at the pictures I noticed 2 things that caused me to wonder if the bag was authentic....

1-  Metal Dooney emblem on the front.   The bag is styled as a Florentine satchel,
with green suede trim on the interior collar and the underside of the tassels.
Florentine handbags have leather Dooney logo patches.

2-  The metal appears to be bright shiny goldtone.   Florentine handbags have
brushed goldtone hardware.

I know there are other Dooney collections done in different leathers 
(pebble, Samba, ostrich, croco, etc.) that have the same satchel design,
with whip stitched handles, tassels, and strapping/buckle detail.
In those collections,  the Dooney hardware is shiny goldtone and the
logo patch is also goldtone.   But.... I've never seen one of these collections
with the green suede trim on the interior collar of the zipper or on the back
of the tassels.

I'm always interested in learning something new.   What did you see that I didn't?


----------



## BeenBurned

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BeenBurned*:   I'm no expert (just a big Dooney collector) .... but when I looked at the pictures I noticed 2 things that caused me to wonder if the bag was authentic....
> 
> 1-  Metal Dooney emblem on the front.   The bag is styled as a Florentine satchel,
> with green suede trim on the interior collar and the underside of the tassels.
> Florentine handbags have leather Dooney logo patches.
> 
> 2-  The metal appears to be bright shiny goldtone.   Florentine handbags have
> brushed goldtone hardware.
> 
> I know there are other Dooney collections done in different leathers
> (pebble, Samba, ostrich, croco, etc.) that have the same satchel design,
> with whip stitched handles, tassels, and strapping/buckle detail.
> In those collections,  the Dooney hardware is shiny goldtone and the
> logo patch is also goldtone.   But.... I've never seen one of these collections
> with the green suede trim on the interior collar of the zipper or on the back
> of the tassels.
> 
> I'm always interested in learning something new.   What did you see that I didn't?


When I evaluate an item, I don't necessarily need to know the style or collection. It's the details I look at, RWB tag and serial number font, that the serial number country code is correct for where the bag was made, logo as compared to what it should be on authentic, etc. I look at the whole picture.

In this case, the metal Dooney logo on the front is correct. The font, the leather patch on which it's attached, the stitching on the patch all match correctly to what other authentic items have.

These are several examples from my own records of bags I owned with the same logo.

This is from *bankermtg*'s bag:



The following are from some of my own pictures of items I've owned.







The following are a few examples of Florentine bags with the same plaque. It appears that Dooney did both leather duck patches as well as metal ones:








						Dooney Bourke Handbag Mustard Florentine Leather Tassel / Wallet ￼  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney Bourke Handbag Mustard Florentine Leather Tassel / Wallet ￼ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Cameron Crossbody in Cobalt Blue  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Cameron Crossbody in Cobalt Blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Heidi Satchel Handbag--NWT MIDNIGHT  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Heidi Satchel Handbag--NWT MIDNIGHT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




And in case you may want to believe that bags with leather duck patches are authentic, this comparison is one I saved in my records when I found a fake bag:




I hope this helps.



ETA: Look what I found! Metal does appear to be brushed but the logo plaque is the same one. I haven't done a lot of searching but I'm still comfortable that the bag in question is genuine.








						DOONEY & BOURKE Buckley Drawstring Bucket Florentine Chestnut  | eBay
					

Great condition. One inside pocket. One inside zip pocket. Cell phone pocket. Inside key hook. Detachable strap. Strap drop length 12". Drawstring closure.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## villamdm

BeenBurned said:


> When I evaluate an item, I don't necessarily need to know the style or collection. It's the details I look at, RWB tag and serial number font, that the serial number country code is correct for where the bag was made, logo as compared to what it should be on authentic, etc. I look at the whole picture.
> 
> In this case, the metal Dooney logo on the front is correct. The font, the leather patch on which it's attached, the stitching on the patch all match correctly to what other authentic items have.
> 
> These are several examples from my own records of bags I owned with the same logo.
> 
> This is from *bankermtg*'s bag:
> View attachment 5171703
> 
> 
> The following are from some of my own pictures of items I've owned.
> View attachment 5171704
> View attachment 5171705
> View attachment 5171706
> View attachment 5171707
> View attachment 5171708
> 
> 
> The following are a few examples of Florentine bags with the same plaque. It appears that Dooney did both leather duck patches as well as metal ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney Bourke Handbag Mustard Florentine Leather Tassel / Wallet ￼  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney Bourke Handbag Mustard Florentine Leather Tassel / Wallet ￼ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Cameron Crossbody in Cobalt Blue  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Cameron Crossbody in Cobalt Blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Heidi Satchel Handbag--NWT MIDNIGHT  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Heidi Satchel Handbag--NWT MIDNIGHT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you may want to believe that bags with leather duck patches are authentic, this comparison is one I saved in my records when I found a fake bag:
> View attachment 5171734
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Look what I found! Metal does appear to be brushed but the logo plaque is the same one. I haven't done a lot of searching but I'm still comfortable that the bag in question is genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOONEY & BOURKE Buckley Drawstring Bucket Florentine Chestnut  | eBay
> 
> 
> Great condition. One inside pocket. One inside zip pocket. Cell phone pocket. Inside key hook. Detachable strap. Strap drop length 12". Drawstring closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171710


Live chat on dooney website told me it was sorrento satchel. Thank you for all of the info


----------



## lavenderjunkie

villamdm said:


> Live chat on dooney website told me it was sorrento satchel. Thank you for all of the info



*BeenBurned*:  thank you for taking the time to educate me.  I'm glad to be able to increase
my knowledge and also glad that my concerns were unfounded.   I hate to see anyone buy
a handbag and then find out it's not the real deal.   This forum provides a great service
to handbag lovers/collectors.  Thank you for all the info you share and the help you provide.

*villamdm,  *I've heard of the Sorrento collection,  but have never seen it in person.
Congratulations on your new Dooney treasure.  I hope you enjoy carrying it.

And now ladies,  I have to do more research so that I can acquaint myself with
the details of the Sorrento collection.


----------



## villamdm

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BeenBurned*:  thank you for taking the time to educate me.  I'm glad to be able to increase
> my knowledge and also glad that my concerns were unfounded.   I hate to see anyone buy
> a handbag and then find out it's not the real deal.   This forum provides a great service
> to handbag lovers/collectors.  Thank you for all the info you share and the help you provide.
> 
> *villamdm,  *I've heard of the Sorrento collection,  but have never seen it in person.
> Congratulations on your new Dooney treasure.  I hope you enjoy carrying it.
> 
> And now ladies,  I have to do more research so that I can acquaint myself with
> the details of the Sorrento collection.


Thank you for your time and willingness to share your knowledge that is in my opinion quite expert!


----------



## villamdm

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BeenBurned*:  thank you for taking the time to educate me.  I'm glad to be able to increase
> my knowledge and also glad that my concerns were unfounded.   I hate to see anyone buy
> a handbag and then find out it's not the real deal.   This forum provides a great service
> to handbag lovers/collectors.  Thank you for all the info you share and the help you provide.
> 
> *villamdm,  *I've heard of the Sorrento collection,  but have never seen it in person.
> Congratulations on your new Dooney treasure.  I hope you enjoy carrying it.
> 
> And now ladies,  I have to do more research so that I can acquaint myself with
> the details of the Sorrento collection.


I can not stop thinking about what you said about the green suede. I scoured the internet and although everything else matches the sorrento I believe I only see the green on the florentine which would also match up if it was not for that dog gone metal logo. This bag was a gift, from my aunt about 2-3 years ago. I called her and asked what store it came from. She purchased at a MARSHALLS……So I remember reading somewhere that although the bags at discounted dept stores are authentic, that designers produce a special line of collections specifically for such places. Could that be why this bag is seems questionable?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

villamdm said:


> I can not stop thinking about what you said about the green suede. I scoured the internet and although everything else matches the sorrento I believe I only see the green on the florentine which would also match up if it was not for that dog gone metal logo. This bag was a gift, from my aunt about 2-3 years ago. I called her and asked what store it came from. She purchased at a MARSHALLS……So I remember reading somewhere that although the bags at discounted dept stores are authentic, that designers produce a special line of collections specifically for such places. Could that be why this bag is seems questionable?


I did a search on Dooney Sorrento satchel and one of the options was a link to the Dooney site.
That is where I saw the description and yes.... the picture showed the green suede interior collar
and green suede backing on the tassels and the shiny metal Dooney logo plate.   

Also,  one of the search responses was a picture of the Sorrento satchel,  the only one at a lower price.
I clicked on it and it took me to the I Love Dooney site.   Same bag,  different color,  didn't call it
Sorrento,  but all the details matched.  And it's available in 1 color.   They just call it a pebbled leather
small satchel.

Marshalls and TJMaxx sometimes have Dooney handbags.   I do not believe they are produced
for these stores. And I believe they are completely authentic.
 I think they are overstocks or out of season,  or maybe department store
returns.   

Dooney does customize it's styles/leathers/colors for some large customers...
like QVC or Dillards.   They will sometimes have 'an exclusive' for a limited time.   Or maybe,
if the order is large enough there will be modifications to the style or leather or size to meet
the requirements of the chain's buyer.   I've seen Dooney add a back zip pocket to a bag
for QVC,  or change the leather,  or add unique colors, etc.   

I don't know for sure,  but I do
not think the Sorrento was made for any specific store (chain).   The Sorrento has a high
price tag and a high quality leather,  not to mention the costly additions of the green suede
trim,  the whip stitched handles, and the tassels and belting.  My guess is this bag was made
for high end retail sales.... Dooney boutiques and full price department stores.


----------



## villamdm

lavenderjunkie said:


> I did a search on Dooney Sorrento satchel and one of the options was a link to the Dooney site.
> That is where I saw the description and yes.... the picture showed the green suede interior collar
> and green suede backing on the tassels and the shiny metal Dooney logo plate.
> 
> Also,  one of the search responses was a picture of the Sorrento satchel,  the only one at a lower price.
> I clicked on it and it took me to the I Love Dooney site.   Same bag,  different color,  didn't call it
> Sorrento,  but all the details matched.  And it's available in 1 color.   They just call it a pebbled leather
> small satchel.
> 
> Marshalls and TJMaxx sometimes have Dooney handbags.   I do not believe they are produced
> for these stores. And I believe they are completely authentic.
> I think they are overstocks or out of season,  or maybe department store
> returns.
> 
> Dooney does customize it's styles/leathers/colors for some large customers...
> like QVC or Dillards.   They will sometimes have 'an exclusive' for a limited time.   Or maybe,
> if the order is large enough there will be modifications to the style or leather or size to meet
> the requirements of the chain's buyer.   I've seen Dooney add a back zip pocket to a bag
> for QVC,  or change the leather,  or add unique colors, etc.
> 
> I don't know for sure,  but I do
> not think the Sorrento was made for any specific store (chain).   The Sorrento has a high
> price tag and a high quality leather,  not to mention the costly additions of the green suede
> trim,  the whip stitched handles, and the tassels and belting.  My guess is this bag was made
> for high end retail sales.... Dooney boutiques and full price department stores.


Your amazing!!!Thank you


----------



## americandreaming

Hello, request for authentication x
Item: top handle flap bag
Seller: rjohn136
Site: depop
Link: https://depop.app.link/mW4oD8YIdjb


----------



## Jane Courtois

Hello. I just bought these two Dooney & Burke items from eBay. they say it is directly from the D&B outlet, but I am not too sure.
If you could authenticate these for me I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!!!

The purses ID number is: K0198549
The wallet doesn't have a number. It's not on the tag on the inside of the wallet. 

And the eBay seller is Dooney and Burke


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag. I found it at my local goodwill. I have not been able to find a similar bag on Google. 

The bag measures:  9"H 12"W 6" 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
D      Thank you.


----------



## jewel1225

Can someone please tell me if this Dooney bag is authentic as well as the name of the bag. Thank you!


----------



## dietrichmo19

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hello, bit of a weird request here. Could any of you lovely authenticators help authenticate what I believe is a detachable pocket from inside a D&B bag? It has no identifying information, but it sure looks like the real deal to me. I figured someone out there would be able to use it to restore a bag, so I picked it up. Thanks!

Item: detachable interior pocket
Purchased from: local thrift store
Trim and tabs are smooth leather. Otherwise material is fabric backed canvas or vinyl that seems to match up with pockets in my vintage Dooneys. Zipper is marked Talon. Snap pocket contains two smaller card pockets.
7 1/2" by 8" (from tip of tab to bottom)


----------



## sallyx09

Can anyone please help identify if this purse is authentic?I bought this at Goodwill. Also, in the first picture, you can see a little bit of tarnish on the eyelet all the way to the left.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello. I just bought these two Dooney & Burke items from eBay. they say it is directly from the D&B outlet, but I am not too sure.
> If you could authenticate these for me I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!!!
> 
> The purses ID number is: K0198549
> The wallet doesn't have a number. It's not on the tag on the inside of the wallet.
> 
> And the eBay seller is Dooney and Burke
> 
> View attachment 5192042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192049


I apologize for the delay in my replies. I haven't been getting updates for the "authenticate this Dooney" thread. 

Both look fine. 

For future requests, please include links to the listings and seller ID. (It's not necessary for this request.)


----------



## BeenBurned

americandreaming said:


> Hello, request for authentication x
> Item: top handle flap bag
> Seller: rjohn136
> Site: depop
> Link: https://depop.app.link/mW4oD8YIdjb


I can't scroll through the pictures because Depop requires acceptance of cookies. If you can post the pictures, I can comment.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag. I found it at my local goodwill. I have not been able to find a similar bag on Google.
> 
> The bag measures:  9"H 12"W 6"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192523
> View attachment 5192524
> View attachment 5192525
> View attachment 5192526
> View attachment 5192527
> View attachment 5192528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D      Thank you.


It's fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

jewel1225 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this Dooney bag is authentic as well as the name of the bag. Thank you!


The bag is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

dietrichmo19 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much for your help
> View attachment 5195558
> View attachment 5195559
> View attachment 5195560


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

sallyx09 said:


> Can anyone please help identify if this purse is authentic?I bought this at Goodwill. Also, in the first picture, you can see a little bit of tarnish on the eyelet all the way to the left.
> View attachment 5203310
> View attachment 5203314
> View attachment 5203317
> View attachment 5203320
> 
> View attachment 5203318
> View attachment 5203319
> View attachment 5203321


Authentic all weather leather drawstring bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello, bit of a weird request here. Could any of you lovely authenticators help authenticate what I believe is a detachable pocket from inside a D&B bag? It has no identifying information, but it sure looks like the real deal to me. I figured someone out there would be able to use it to restore a bag, so I picked it up. Thanks!
> 
> Item: detachable interior pocket
> Purchased from: local thrift store
> Trim and tabs are smooth leather. Otherwise material is fabric backed canvas or vinyl that seems to match up with pockets in my vintage Dooneys. Zipper is marked Talon. Snap pocket contains two smaller card pockets.
> 7 1/2" by 8" (from tip of tab to bottom)
> 
> View attachment 5198488
> 
> View attachment 5198489
> 
> View attachment 5198490
> 
> View attachment 5198491
> 
> View attachment 5198492
> 
> View attachment 5198493
> 
> View attachment 5198494


It is from a genuine Dooney bag.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thank you.


----------



## Jacynthe

Hello dear authenticators! A request to authenticate please. Thank you!!!

Item: Essex (I think)
Where purchased or how obtained: thrift store
Comments: dimensions are 7" height, 8" width ( as measured at top), almost 10" width (as measured at bottom), 4" depth.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Hello dear authenticators! A request to authenticate please. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Essex (I think)
> Where purchased or how obtained: thrift store
> Comments: dimensions are 7" height, 8" width ( as measured at top), almost 10" width (as measured at bottom), 4" depth.
> View attachment 5205087
> View attachment 5205088
> View attachment 5205089
> View attachment 5205090
> View attachment 5205091
> View attachment 5205092
> View attachment 5205093
> View attachment 5205094


It's authentic.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you so much BeenBurned for sharing your time and knowledge with me for this request!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators another request to authenticate please. Thank you!!!

Item: D&B belt bag, Calvary style (?)
Where purchased or how obtained: thrift store.
Comments: Dimensions are 4" height, 6" width, 2" depth. There is not "made in USA" label in the interior.


----------



## bankermtg

Jacynthe said:


> Hello dear authenticators! A request to authenticate please. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Essex (I think)
> Where purchased or how obtained: thrift store
> Comments: dimensions are 7" height, 8" width ( as measured at top), almost 10" width (as measured at bottom), 4" depth.
> View attachment 5205087
> View attachment 5205088
> View attachment 5205089
> View attachment 5205090
> View attachment 5205091
> View attachment 5205092
> View attachment 5205093
> View attachment 5205094


That's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bankermtg

bankermtg said:


> That's a beautiful bag.


Meant the green one.


----------



## Jacynthe

bankermtg said:


> That's a beautiful bag.



Thank you bankermtg!


----------



## BeenBurned

Jacynthe said:


> Dear authenticators another request to authenticate please. Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: D&B belt bag, Calvary style (?)
> Where purchased or how obtained: thrift store.
> Comments: Dimensions are 4" height, 6" width, 2" depth. There is not "made in USA" label in the interior.
> View attachment 5205123
> View attachment 5205124
> View attachment 5205125
> View attachment 5205126


The belt bag is fine. You're lucky because often, the strap is missing.


----------



## Jacynthe

BeenBurned said:


> The belt bag is fine. You're lucky because often, the strap is missing.



Thank you so very much @BeenBurned for sharing your time and knowledge this evening with my request. I appreciate it!


----------



## Princess Caroline

BeenBurned said:


> It is from a genuine Dooney bag.


Thank you, BB!


----------



## Princess Caroline

If someone could have a look at this wallet I picked up recently, I'd appreciate it!
Item: wallet
Purchased: local thrift shop
It does have a Made in China tag but I couldn't get a photo of it. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Princess Caroline said:


> If someone could have a look at this wallet I picked up recently, I'd appreciate it!
> Item: wallet
> Purchased: local thrift shop
> It does have a Made in China tag but I couldn't get a photo of it. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5205438
> 
> View attachment 5205439
> 
> View attachment 5205440
> 
> View attachment 5205441


It's fine.


----------



## Princess Caroline

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


Thank you!


----------



## pet1516

Saw this on eBay. Super cute. Don’t know anything about dooney. Is this authentic? I do hope so..

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

Seller: jdem639

item: backpack


----------



## BeenBurned

pet1516 said:


> Saw this on eBay. Super cute. Don’t know anything about dooney. Is this authentic? I do hope so..
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Do...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> Seller: jdem639
> 
> item: backpack


It's authentic, from the Cabrio (perforated leather) collection. It's not quite vintage. It's about 15 years old.


----------



## pet1516

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, from the Cabrio (perforated leather) collection. It's not quite vintage. It's about 15 years old.



Thank you. Super cute.


----------



## midorirocks

Item:  Dooney & Bourke - vintage
Item Name:  Drawstring AWL Bucket Shoulder Bag.
Seller:  FB Marketplace
Size:  Approximately 9.5” x 9.5” x 6”
Comments:  No tag with serial number on the inside.  Someone told me that this was a fake bag, however, when I did some research, Dooney didn’t put serial number tags in their bags for a while.  Not sure whether I should keep the bag or destroy it.
Could someone please take a look at it for me?  Thank you in advance for your expertise.


----------



## BeenBurned

midorirocks said:


> Item:  Dooney & Bourke - vintage
> Item Name:  Drawstring AWL Bucket Shoulder Bag.
> Seller:  FB Marketplace
> Size:  Approximately 9.5” x 9.5” x 6”
> Comments:  No tag with serial number on the inside.  Someone told me that this was a fake bag, however, when I did some research, Dooney didn’t put serial number tags in their bags for a while.  Not sure whether I should keep the bag or destroy it.
> Could someone please take a look at it for me?  Thank you in advance for your expertise.


The bag looks fine although I don't believe it's old enough to be pre-tag. It's possible that it may have been cut out as Dooney used to do years ago with outlet bags, sometimes snipping and other times leaving just threads remaining. 

Another possiblity is that the red, white and blue tag or remains _might_ be hiding. I've attached pictures where to look on inside on the sides. (Arrow points to the side and second picture shows a leather piece under which the tag is hiding.)


----------



## Princess Caroline

Hello, could someone have a look at this little bag, please? Thank you. It has issues but was cute and super cheap and will make a nice purse organizer.

Seller: local thrift
Item: small canvas wristlet?
Approximately 8" wide, 6" tall, 3" wide, 7" strap drop


----------



## BeenBurned

Princess Caroline said:


> Hello, could someone have a look at this little bag, please? Thank you. It has issues but was cute and super cheap and will make a nice purse organizer.
> 
> Seller: local thrift
> Item: small canvas wristlet?
> Approximately 8" wide, 6" tall, 3" wide, 7" strap drop
> View attachment 5232579
> 
> View attachment 5232580
> 
> View attachment 5232581
> 
> View attachment 5232582
> 
> View attachment 5232583
> 
> View attachment 5232584
> 
> View attachment 5232585
> 
> View attachment 5232586
> 
> View attachment 5232587


It's authentic, a mini barrel bag.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Princess Caroline

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, a mini barrel bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Rioni Lover

Rioni Lover said:


> HI just purchased what I hope is an authentic vintage Dooney and Bouke.  I've been reading up on Dooney and Bourke and find it quite fascinating.  I've always been a fan of Dooney but never owned one. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. From what I've read these seem to check out thx again. This Dark Navy Blue small handbag.


----------



## Rioni Lover

Rioni Lover said:


> HI just purchased what I hope is an authentic vintage Dooney and Bouke.  I've been reading up on Dooney and Bourke and find it quite fascinating.  I've always been a fan of Dooney but never owned one. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. From what I've read these seem to check out thx again. This Dark Navy Blue small handbag.


----------



## BeenBurned

The posts you're quoting are from April 2015 and they were answered on April 19, 2015. This is my answer from 6.5 years ago: 





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

May I get this bag authenticated. Actually he has three exactly alike however on separate postings. Looks not right to me. All the evidence I can see of Dooney and Bourke is the silver plate but it is attached directly to the bag. All I've seen have been placed on leather then attached. I have...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




If you have another bag that you want verified, you'll need to post pictures and if there's a listing, the seller ID and link to the listing.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

Hey guys! I got a box full of purses a while back for 50 bucks. Having trouble authenticating some. The coaches and Michael kors proved real (thanks to the Michael Kors authenticator!). Curious on this one as well!
Brand: Dooney and Bourke
Selling: Yard sale


----------



## BeenBurned

ThePrizeBox said:


> Hey guys! I got a box full of purses a while back for 50 bucks. Having trouble authenticating some. The coaches and Michael kors proved real (thanks to the Michael Kors authenticator!). Curious on this one as well!
> Brand: Dooney and Bourke
> Selling: Yard sale


It's authentic. If you plan to list it, you should also show both front and back of the red, white and blue label and serial number.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic. If you plan to list it, you should also show both front and back of the red, white and blue label and serial number.


Oh wow! Okay, thank you so much. I love how amazing and thoughtful the people I've talked with on here are.


----------



## ABigBagLover

Item: “*Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Crossbody/Messenger Bag”*
Listing number: unsure where to locate.
Seller: 
sheilakriebel
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...atKafzhL7RGVrfHaJfUBNe60ATpFGp7hoCafcQAvD_BwE
Comments: Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## BeenBurned

ABigBagLover said:


> Item: “*Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Crossbody/Messenger Bag”*
> Listing number: unsure where to locate.
> Seller:
> sheilakriebel
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...atKafzhL7RGVrfHaJfUBNe60ATpFGp7hoCafcQAvD_BwE
> Comments: Thank you for your assistance!


It's an authentic Surrey bag. The seller doesn't include measurements but if it's about 8.5 wide x 6 high, it's R81, mini rectangular surrey.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic Surrey bag. The seller doesn't include measurements but if it's about 8.5 wide x 6 high, it's R81, mini rectangular surrey.


Measurements are in the listing, in the section labeled size, right below the price. It's a little bigger than that.


----------



## BeenBurned

ABigBagLover said:


> Item: “*Vintage Dooney & Bourke All Weather Leather Crossbody/Messenger Bag”*
> Listing number: unsure where to locate.
> Seller:
> sheilakriebel
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...atKafzhL7RGVrfHaJfUBNe60ATpFGp7hoCafcQAvD_BwE
> Comments: Thank you for your assistance!





BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic Surrey bag. The seller doesn't include measurements but if it's about 8.5 wide x 6 high, it's R81, mini rectangular surrey.





whateve said:


> Measurements are in the listing, in the section labeled size, right below the price. It's a little bigger than that.


Aha! Thanks, @whateve . I totally missed that. I was looking at the description. 

The bag is the large, R95 Surrey.


----------



## ABigBagLover

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic Surrey bag. The seller doesn't include measurements but if it's about 8.5 wide x 6 high, it's R81, mini rectangular surrey.


Thank you very much! I got a little worried when I saw another D&B bag they were selling called out as fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

ABigBagLover said:


> Thank you very much! I got a little worried when I saw another D&B bag they were selling called out as fake.


I'll state up front that I do not like nor recommend Poshmark and as a general rule, I don't authenticate listings posted there because I don't want to promote the site but I commented on this one because there aren't other Dooney authenticators and I wanted to help. 

At the time I looked at the listing you asked about, I also looked at her other 2 Dooneys and both are also authentic.


----------



## ABigBagLover

BeenBurned said:


> I'll state up front that I do not like nor recommend Poshmark and as a general rule, I don't authenticate listings posted there because I don't want to promote the site but I commented on this one because there aren't other Dooney authenticators and I wanted to help.
> 
> At the time I looked at the listing you asked about, I also looked at her other 2 Dooneys and both are also authentic.


do you have a site you would suggest instead? I want to get my hands on one of the duck bags (small with big logo).


----------



## devilangel11795

hello! I picked up this bag at a thrift store but I have no knowledge about Dooney and Bourke Bags. I was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Thank you! I also wasn't sure what photos were needed, the only tag inside says assembled in Mexico.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

devilangel11795 said:


> hello! I picked up this bag at a thrift store but I have no knowledge about Dooney and Bourke Bags. I was hoping someone could help me authenticate it. Thank you! I also wasn't sure what photos were needed, the only tag inside says assembled in Mexico.


It's fake.


----------



## ABigBagLover

Based on the zipper I’m 99% this is fake but wanted to make sure before donating. 

Item Name (if you know it):

All Weather Leather Satchel Crossbody BagSize: 11" Wide x 8" tall x 5" Deep, 44"
Link (if available): N/A
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## BeenBurned

ABigBagLover said:


> Based on the zipper I’m 99% this is fake but wanted to make sure before donating.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> All Weather Leather Satchel Crossbody BagSize: 11" Wide x 8" tall x 5" Deep, 44"
> Link (if available): N/A
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)
> 
> View attachment 5247211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247212
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247216


Sorry. That bag is fake.

Unless you can remove the duck emblem, fob and any other markings that pretend that the bag is a Dooney, I don't recommend donating. The thrift store will resell it and another buyer will be fooled. (Even if they don't sell as authentic, it's illegal to do so.) 

But without any markings, it's a generic bag and can be resold. The duck emblem is probably glued on and they're often easy to pry off.


----------



## ABigBagLover

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. That bag is fake.
> 
> Unless you can remove the duck emblem, fob and any other markings that pretend that the bag is a Dooney, I don't recommend donating. The thrift store will resell it and another buyer will be fooled. (Even if they don't sell as authentic, it's illegal to do so.)
> 
> But without any markings, it's a generic bag and can be resold. The duck emblem is probably glued on and they're often easy to pry off.


I will try to pry it off then. I can always unstitch it. I’ll remove the fob.


----------



## BeenBurned

ABigBagLover said:


> I will try to pry it off then. I can always unstitch it. I’ll remove the fob.



Sometimes, the duck emblem looks like it's stitched but the stitches are only on the patch and the patch itself is just glued on.


----------



## soupsoup2018

Item: Alto Small Framed Satchel brown
Listing number:  203685914393
Seller: crowcountry / ebay
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/203685914393
Comments:  Any information about this style and year(s) available, if authentic, would be appreciated.  The leather looks almost like a florentine line instead of an alto style.  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

soupsoup2018 said:


> Item: Alto Small Framed Satchel brown
> Listing number:  203685914393
> Seller: crowcountry / ebay
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/203685914393
> Comments:  Any information about this style and year(s) available, if authentic, would be appreciated.  The leather looks almost like a florentine line instead of an alto style.  Thank you!


The bag is authentic and came from the factory store, thus the snipped red, white and blue tag and stamp on the paperwork. I can't say how old it is.


----------



## soupsoup2018

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic and came from the factory store, thus the snipped red, white and blue tag and stamp on the paperwork. I can't say how old it is.



Thank you so much BeenBurned!!!


----------



## Pursepursuerr

Item: Dooney & Bourke purse
Seller: katie pies's closet
Link: https://merc.li/yDSNSGHsb
Comments: New to vintage dooney bags was wondering if I could get this looked at? Has a dooney tag and assembled in costa rica tag and tag name but wasnt sure if it matches authentic dooney tags


----------



## BeenBurned

Pursepursuerr said:


> Item: Dooney & Bourke purse
> Seller: katie pies's closet
> Link: https://merc.li/yDSNSGHsb
> Comments: New to vintage dooney bags was wondering if I could get this looked at? Has a dooney tag and assembled in costa rica tag and tag name but wasnt sure if it matches authentic dooney tags


It's fine and the sticker with the name of the style is correct for the bag. I'm not sure when it was made.


----------



## Pursepursuerr

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine and the sticker with the name of the style is correct for the bag. I'm not sure when it was made.


Thank you so much


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Dooney&Bourke Lilliana Woven Embossed Shopper Tote. I purchased it from shopgoodwill.com. Thank you.

Listing No.: 130849747
Seller: Shopgoodwill.com
Link: https://shopgoodwill.com/item/130849747
Comments: I have the bag if more pictures are needed.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Dooney&Bourke Lilliana Woven Embossed Shopper Tote. I purchased it from shopgoodwill.com. Thank you.
> 
> Listing No.: 130849747
> Seller: Shopgoodwill.com
> Link: https://shopgoodwill.com/item/130849747
> Comments: I have the bag if more pictures are needed.


I don't know the bag but I don't see any problems. It looks fine.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the bag but I don't see any problems. It looks fine.


Thanks again.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate two Dooney and Bourke handbags. Both were found at my local goodwill. The grey one has never been used and is tight so I could not photograph the J id number - just the front tag and the registration card. Thank you. 

Item:  Florentine Tassel Medium Pocket Tassel
Comments: Size: L= 11 in  H = 8 in  D = 4 in

Item: Grey Zip Zip Satchel
Comments: L = 13 in  H = 10 in  D = 5 in


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate two Dooney and Bourke handbags. Both were found at my local goodwill. The grey one has never been used and is tight so I could not photograph the J id number - just the front tag and the registration card. Thank you.
> 
> Item:  Florentine Tassel Medium Pocket Tassel
> Comments: Size: L= 11 in  H = 8 in  D = 4 in
> 
> Item: Grey Zip Zip Satchel
> Comments: L = 13 in  H = 10 in  D = 5 in


Both are authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> Both are authentic.


Thank you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bankermtg said:


> Thank you.


FYI....The grey one appears to be Saffiano leather which is an embossed
and coated leather.


----------



## bankermtg

lavenderjunkie said:


> FYI....The grey one appears to be Saffiano leather which is an embossed
> and coated leather.


@lavenderjunkie You are correct. It is an embossed Saffiano leather. I could not believe my luck at the Goodwill. Both of these bags were marked relatively low.  All of the overpriced junk was in the showcase, go figure. Both bags were on my 'want' list.


----------



## soupsoup2018

Item: black pebble leather purse
Listing number:  n/a
Seller: JenOma / mercari
Link:  https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m58430246552/
Comments:  
ETA:  12" L x 9.5" H x 8.25" D
Any information about this style and year(s) available, if authentic, would be appreciated.  It appears to be a Portofino style, but if it can be confirmed.  If you need additional pictures, please let me know.  Thank you!

Pictures of tags and hardware are below


----------



## BeenBurned

soupsoup2018 said:


> Item: black pebble leather purse
> Listing number:  n/a
> Seller: JenOma / mercari
> Link:  https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m58430246552/
> Comments:
> ETA:  12" L x 9.5" H x 8.25" D
> Any information about this style and year(s) available, if authentic, would be appreciated.  It appears to be a Portofino style, but if it can be confirmed.  If you need additional pictures, please let me know.  Thank you!
> 
> Pictures of tags and hardware are below
> View attachment 5267959
> View attachment 5267960
> View attachment 5267961
> View attachment 5267962
> View attachment 5267963
> View attachment 5267964
> View attachment 5267965


The bag is authentic but I don't have any other information on it.


----------



## soupsoup2018

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but I don't have any other information on it.



Thank you, BeenBurned!!!


----------



## kwal

Hoping for information and authentication on this bag.  I picked it up at a thrift store. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

kwal said:


> Hoping for information and authentication on this bag.  I picked it up at a thrift store. Thank you!


Authentic. I believe it's called a bucket bag.


----------



## kwal

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic. I believe it's called a bucket bag.


Thank you!  Was hoping it was authentic for $5.99 but really liked it regardless.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kwal said:


> Thank you!  Was hoping it was authentic for $5.99 but really liked it regardless.


I think it's the version of the Hydrangea pattern of coated cotton that Dooney did a few years
ago.  They have updated and re-released the pattern over that last few years.


----------



## kallikimberly

Item: AWL Buckle Satchel
Listing number:
Seller: Millshop
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...Satchel-AWL-EUC-nice-612fff8c43895f02bdf97e04
Comments: Looks authentic to me, but can someone more experienced please confirm? Also, the trim/handle leather seems darker than usual for Dooney. Anyone know why?


----------



## RebeccaJ

soupsoup2018 said:


> Item: black pebble leather purse
> Listing number:  n/a
> Seller: JenOma / mercari
> Link:  https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m58430246552/
> Comments:
> ETA:  12" L x 9.5" H x 8.25" D
> Any information about this style and year(s) available, if authentic, would be appreciated.  It appears to be a Portofino style, but if it can be confirmed.  If you need additional pictures, please let me know.  Thank you!
> 
> Pictures of tags and hardware are below
> View attachment 5267959
> View attachment 5267960
> View attachment 5267961
> View attachment 5267962
> View attachment 5267963
> View attachment 5267964
> View attachment 5267965


I think that is the Portofino leather very plush and heavy.


----------



## soupsoup2018

RebeccaJ said:


> I think that is the Portofino leather very plush and heavy.



Thank you, RebeccaJ!  Yes, it is very nice, heavy leather!


----------



## ayene20

kwal said:


> Thank you!  Was hoping it was authentic for $5.99 but really liked it regardless.


hello this is really beautiful bag.. which thrift shop do you go its sooo good


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ayene20

hello authenticator for all threads.. you are all blessing to us. i would like to ask to verify if this one is authentic. Got this from meeting a guy from offerup who claimed bags where authentic but had doubt after finding out fake from the bags i got from him. 
tho this one really look good and i want to still get chance for it
i searched over the net for the possible style and it seemed to be this
 Style: Dooney and Bourke Signature DB Tassel Canvas with Leather Trim Tote Satchel Bag
thanks so much for all your kindness and help God bless


----------



## BeenBurned

ayene20 said:


> hello authenticator for all threads.. you are all blessing to us. i would like to ask to verify if this one is authentic. Got this from meeting a guy from offerup who claimed bags where authentic but had doubt after finding out fake from the bags i got from him.
> tho this one really look good and i want to still get chance for it
> i searched over the net for the possible style and it seemed to be this
> Style: Dooney and Bourke Signature DB Tassel Canvas with Leather Trim Tote Satchel Bag
> thanks so much for all your kindness and help God bless


So far, it appears to be an authentic tassel tote but I'd like to see the serial number on the back of the red, white and blue tag.


----------



## ayene20

BeenBurned said:


> So far, it appears to be an authentic tassel tote but I'd like to see the serial number on the back of the red, white and blue tag.



thanks so much for responding.. oh yes i forgot that


----------



## BeenBurned

ayene20 said:


> thanks so much for responding.. oh yes i forgot that


It's fine.


----------



## ayene20

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.


thank you so muuuchh.. so this one is atleast real one.. thank you again and the Lord bless you and all authenticators here for all your help to us


----------



## Kelseroni

Hello, Lovelies! I was cleaning out my grandmother's storage unit and found this cute green D&B bag but needed help authenticating it. There was no tag inside of it but the inside is also a bit worn. It could also be used as a crossbody but the leather strap was not around.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kelseroni said:


> Hello, Lovelies! I was cleaning out my grandmother's storage unit and found this cute green D&B bag but needed help authenticating it. There was no tag inside of it but the inside is also a bit worn. It could also be used as a crossbody but the leather strap was not around.
> 
> View attachment 5295375
> View attachment 5295377
> View attachment 5295378
> View attachment 5295379


Sorry. It's fake.


----------



## Kelseroni

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. It's fake.


Thanks for letting me know! Glad I didn't try to sell it. I'll probably keep it for myself since it is a decent dupe.


----------



## mee4

Auth check pls! My mom bought it at an overseas airport decades ago, but someone questioned its authenticity. TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

mee4 said:


> Auth check pls! My mom bought it at an overseas airport decades ago, but someone questioned its authenticity. TIA!


I'm sorry but it's fake. (Very close but there are details of the bag that are wrong and that paperwork is totally phony.)


----------



## mee4

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but it's fake. (Very close but there are details of the bag that are wrong and that paperwork is totally phony.)


Darn.  Thank you and appreciate the quick confirmation!!


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this Dooney Croc effect hobo looked at please.
Link. It's another one of those It's Hadrian YouTube live sales so can't find the exact  video it was on.
Seller It's Hadrian 
Comments- Photos are mine as I only got it today in the mail. Does dooney have outlet bags? It's made in China.






Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> May I have this Dooney Croc effect hobo looked at please.
> Link. It's another one of those It's Hadrian YouTube live sales so can't find the exact  video it was on.
> Seller It's Hadrian
> Comments- Photos are mine as I only got it today in the mail. Does dooney have outlet bags? It's made in China.
> View attachment 5299486
> View attachment 5299487
> View attachment 5299488
> View attachment 5299489
> View attachment 5299490
> 
> Thank you.


It's authentic, I believe from the Nile collection. (Nile and Bayou were/are similar and I'm not sure of the difference.)


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, I believe from the Nile collection. (Nile and Bayou were/are similar and I'm not sure of the difference.)


Thank you...I might ask in the Id thread for more information as I would like to know when the range came out and other styles.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Hi would you please authenticate this coin purse I received from my grandmother. I had it authenticated quite awhile back and wanted to do so again. It is about 5" x 3.75" Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hi would you please authenticate this coin purse I received from my grandmother. I had it authenticated quite awhile back and wanted to do so again. It is about 5" x 3.75" Thank you!


Authentic AWL kisslock coin purse.


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic AWL kisslock coin purse.


Thank you!


----------



## irieempress

Hello everyone,
Please authenticate this Dooney for me. The Made in China black label also has me wondering…


----------



## BeenBurned

irieempress said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please authenticate this Dooney for me. The Made in China black label also has me wondering…


It's authentic, I believe from the Florentine collection. 

The black satin made in China label is correct for that item.


----------



## irieempress

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic, I believe from the Florentine collection.
> 
> The black satin made in China label is correct for that item.



Thanks much!


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Would you please authenticate this bag I purchased at the estate sale? It's about 10.75 x 7 x 4.5 thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Would you please authenticate this bag I purchased at the estate sale? It's about 10.75 x 7 x 4.5 thank you


Authentic shoulder satchel.


----------



## ksmyk

Good morning & happy Friday everyone! Is anyone able to authenticate this bag for me? I grabbed it for $1 and am thinking it is fake but wanted to confirm. There are no tags on the inside. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

ksmyk said:


> Good morning & happy Friday everyone! Is anyone able to authenticate this bag for me? I grabbed it for $1 and am thinking it is fake but wanted to confirm. There are no tags on the inside. Thank you in advance!


I'm sorry but you are correct. It's fake.


----------



## ksmyk

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but you are correct. It's fake.


Thank you!


----------



## Crematia18

dooneybagexpert said:


> It's an authentic Dooney Cavalry flap bag. It predates the red white and blue authenticity tags which arrived at about the same time the fobs changed from the DB to the ducks.  The telltales of a fake are: hollow fobs with a smooth finish behind the duck.  A Dooney fob will be heavy and solid brass with texture behind/around the duck.  The buckles are stamped "solid brass" and the rivets are stamped "dooney bourke".  The stitches will be tight and uniform with cream colored thread--bright yellow thread is the hallmark of a fake. The pocket system will always match the TRIM, never the bag in the all-weather leather vintage bags.  (In the IT bags, the pocket system will match the bag and will always have rainbow color zipper teeth.) If the pocket system doesn't match the trim, IT'S NOT A DOONEY. If the tag is cut or partially missing, it's a second or an irregular with some kind of flaw that may not be apparent but the bag was not guaranteed by Dooney and can't be sent in for a discount on a replacement.



This is WONDERFUL and truly helpful information! I have a similar bag in the AWL Off-white with tan leather trim which I also found thrifting, I am going to study your notes and the original posters pictures to see if I can figure out if the one I have with a "partially missing" tag, is actually legitimate! 

Thank you for being so thorough with your comments, I'm so happy this forum thread popped up in my searched!


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> This is WONDERFUL and truly helpful information! I have a similar bag in the AWL Off-white with tan leather trim which I also found thrifting, I am going to study your notes and the original posters pictures to see if I can figure out if the one I have with a "partially missing" tag, is actually legitimate!
> 
> Thank you for being so thorough with your comments, I'm so happy this forum thread popped up in my searched!


@Crematia18 
If you post pictures of your bag, you can get your answer. You don't have to figure it out yourself.


----------



## Crematia18

BeenBurned said:


> @Crematia18
> If you post pictures of your bag, you can get your answer. You don't have to figure it out yourself.



Much appreciated! I do not know the ropes here 100% yet and am still digesting all of the rules, as I'm new and still on a limited account currently. Am I allowed to post here or is that considered post "hijacking"? I think I have to wait a few more posts before I can make my own new thread. I am definitely interested in more experienced opinions than my own, as soon as I'm able to figure everything out! I do have pictures of the bag currently in question though.


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> Much appreciated! I do not know the ropes here 100% yet and am still digesting all of the rules, as I'm new and still on a limited account currently. Am I allowed to post here or is that considered post "hijacking"? I think I have to wait a few more posts before I can make my own new thread. I am definitely interested in more experienced opinions than my own, as soon as I'm able to figure everything out! I do have pictures of the bag currently in question though.


Authentication requests are done here. That's the purpose of this thread and it's not hijacking.


----------



## Crematia18

After reading a request above and the associated discuss on the item, I would like to add my own similar style / scenario with an in question Dooney & Bourke "Cavalry Trooper Bag", for authentication help.

I also found this one thrift shopping earlier this week, however it had a awkward / frayed tag which was a bit of a red flag. I purchased it anyway at a not so thrifty price, figuring if it is a fake, at least I can learn from my mistakes! Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> After reading a request above and the associated discuss on the item, I would like to add my own similar style / scenario with an in question Dooney & Bourke "Cavalry Trooper Bag", for authentication help.
> 
> I also found this one thrift shopping earlier this week, however it had a awkward / frayed tag which was a bit of a red flag. I purchased it anyway at a not so thrifty price, figuring if it is a fake, at least I can learn from my mistakes! Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5324055
> View attachment 5324056
> 
> View attachment 5324057
> View attachment 5324058
> 
> View attachment 5324059
> View attachment 5324060
> 
> View attachment 5324061
> View attachment 5324063
> View attachment 5324064


The bag is authentic. 

Labels that are snipped, partially removed and/or removed to the extent that a few strings remain were usually bags that were sold at Dooney's outlet stores or liquidated to discounters such as Marshall's, TJ Maxx or the like. 

The labels were altered to prevent full priced returns and usually items were covered by warranty.


----------



## Crematia18

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> Labels that are snipped, partially removed and/or removed to the extent that a few strings remain were usually bags that were sold at Dooney's outlet stores or liquidated to discounters such as Marshall's, TJ Maxx or the like.
> 
> The labels were altered to prevent full priced returns and usually items were covered by warranty.



Oh, great news! Very much appreciate your time, help, and information. It is a really unique bag, just wish the interior didn't have the pen marks all over it, lol!


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> Oh, great news! Very much appreciate your time, help, and information. It is a really unique bag, just wish the interior didn't have the pen marks all over it, lol!


The extent of my rehabbing ability is bathing and CPR'ing items but there are some miracle workers on the rehab and rescue thread on the Coach subforum. I bet you can get helpful advice on a Dooney there too. 





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-674.html  Clubhouse thread for all things related to rehabbing your Coach finds!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## StefanoDiMera

Item: Dooney R39 Medium Tote?
Listing number: 138697191
Seller: goodwill
Link: http://shopgoodwill.com/item/138697191
Comments: Good evening Authenticators. I'm super interested in this listing but am having a rough time finding anything on a vintage "R39". The packaging makes me want to think it's real but the stitching on the duck patch and base of handles and absence of much info found on it makes me wonder if it's a fake. If/when you have the time could you please let me know what you think? Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

StefanoDiMera said:


> Item: Dooney R39 Medium Tote?
> Listing number: 138697191
> Seller: goodwill
> Link: http://shopgoodwill.com/item/138697191
> Comments: Good evening Authenticators. I'm super interested in this listing but am having a rough time finding anything on a vintage "R39". The packaging makes me want to think it's real but the stitching on the duck patch and base of handles and absence of much info found on it makes me wonder if it's a fake. If/when you have the time could you please let me know what you think? Thank you!


I have a few comments. 

I don't click QR codes so I don't know whether there are other pictures that aren't shown in the listing but if not, I question how a authentication service would guarantee authenticity of a bag without a full set of pictures. 


With the bag wrapped as shown, there's no way to know that the red, white and blue label are actually from that same bag.
There aren't any pictures of the full bag, unpackaged and out of plastic
Description of the bag (tote) doesn't appear to match the shape and style shown, which looks more like a satchel or a barrel bag (Not saying the label and packaging are fake, just that they seem off based on the pictures of the bag.)
Need more pictures showing the full front, back, interior and pockets
I wonder how they were able to attain pictures of the label without removing plastic, and if removed, why not more and better pictures. 
Taking the individual pictures at face value, I don't see red flags but I certainly wouldn't buy from the listing as posted.

(The duck emblem and stitching on the patch don't pose a problem to me.)


----------



## StefanoDiMera

BeenBurned said:


> I have a few comments.
> 
> I don't click QR codes so I don't know whether there are other pictures that aren't shown in the listing but if not, I question how a authentication service would guarantee authenticity of a bag without a full set of pictures.
> 
> 
> With the bag wrapped as shown, there's no way to know that the red, white and blue label are actually from that same bag.
> There aren't any pictures of the full bag, unpackaged and out of plastic
> Description of the bag (tote) doesn't appear to match the shape and style shown, which looks more like a satchel or a barrel bag (Not saying the label and packaging are fake, just that they seem off based on the pictures of the bag.)
> Need more pictures showing the full front, back, interior and pockets
> I wonder how they were able to attain pictures of the label without removing plastic, and if removed, why not more and better pictures.
> Taking the individual pictures at face value, I don't see red flags but I certainly wouldn't buy from the listing as posted.
> 
> (The duck emblem and stitching on the patch don't pose a problem to me.)


 
Thank you for so much for taking a look, BeenBurned! I appreciate you.

To me, it looks like they just opened/tore the top of the plastic enough to find the tag but I am with you on your concerns with it. I'm guessing they didn't want to remove it from packaging to not affect the value if they are assuming it's authentic. 

I did got the the authentication service's QR code and unfortunately there aren't any further pics or info. I looked at their site to find their guarantee statement and oddly couldn't find one. There is a statement on the "authenticity certificate" though that basically says they aren't held liable for any losses - they make no guarantees (what a helpful service....lol). Probably one of the more flimsy authentication brands I've seen yet.  

Was hoping you may know if a Dooney 'R 39' was ever made?


----------



## BeenBurned

StefanoDiMera said:


> Thank you for so much for taking a look, BeenBurned! I appreciate you.
> 
> To me, it looks like they just opened/tore the top of the plastic enough to find the tag but I am with you on your concerns with it. I'm guessing they didn't want to remove it from packaging to not affect the value if they are assuming it's authentic.
> 
> I did got the the authentication service's QR code and unfortunately there aren't any further pics or info. I looked at their site to find their guarantee statement and oddly couldn't find one. There is a statement on the "authenticity certificate" though that basically says they aren't held liable for any losses - they make no guarantees (what a helpful service....lol). Probably one of the more flimsy authentication brands I've seen yet.
> 
> Was hoping you may know if a Dooney 'R 39' was ever made?


That authentication site doesn't even allow its name to be mentioned on TPF. If mentioned, the forum software "*****'s out the name. I believe most authentication companies have some type of disclaimer to cover them in the even they make a mistake, but I'd think it's a pretty negligent to authenticate an item with a COA without a full set of clear and definitive pictures.

And this listing certainly doesn't have that! 

Another thing is that from what I've seen, various Goodwill/ebay sellers as well as Goodwill.com listings use either Entrupy or the one shown in the COA of the listing you've asked about. 

I have a folder of incorrect (and MANY!) Entrupy authentications as well as another folder with fewer errors, but errors nonetheless from the company in this Goodwill listing. Although I didn't find Dooney errors in my folders, I can't say that errors haven't been made. 

I also know for a fact that Goodwill has had to take returns of fake Coaches that came with Entrupy COAs, yet neither Goodwill nor Entrupy seem to have adjusted their algorithms so these errors aren't made. Yet they're aware of errors and continue to use the IA software. 

Personally, without a full set of good pictures, I'd avoid the listing. If goodwill is willing to open and remove the bag from the wrapping and will send more pictures, I'm happy to take a look.


----------



## StefanoDiMera

BeenBurned said:


> That authentication site doesn't even allow its name to be mentioned on TPF. If mentioned, the forum software "*****'s out the name. I believe most authentication companies have some type of disclaimer to cover them in the even they make a mistake, but I'd think it's a pretty negligent to authenticate an item with a COA without a full set of clear and definitive pictures.
> 
> And this listing certainly doesn't have that!
> 
> Another thing is that from what I've seen, various Goodwill/ebay sellers as well as Goodwill.com listings use either Entrupy or the one shown in the COA of the listing you've asked about.
> 
> I have a folder of incorrect (and MANY!) Entrupy authentications as well as another folder with fewer errors, but errors nonetheless from the company in this Goodwill listing. Although I didn't find Dooney errors in my folders, I can't say that errors haven't been made.
> 
> I also know for a fact that Goodwill has had to take returns of fake Coaches that came with Entrupy COAs, yet neither Goodwill nor Entrupy seem to have adjusted their algorithms so these errors aren't made. Yet they're aware of errors and continue to use the IA software.
> 
> Personally, without a full set of good pictures, I'd avoid the listing. If goodwill is willing to open and remove the bag from the wrapping and will send more pictures, I'm happy to take a look.



I have limited knowledge for spotting fakes. Most everything I've learned, I have learned from you and other knowledgeable moderators/authenticators in these forums (thank you). And even with my limited experience/knowledge, I've spotted known fakes (mostly Coach) on Goodwill with Entrupy certificates. So if someone like me can spot some of thr more obvious fakes, you'd think Entrupy would, but I digress...lol.

I'm collecting purely for my own use and personal collection but I want to be confident those pieces are authentic. I like that you and other moderators educate on the importance of not allowing fakes to re-circulate into the market by selling, donating, etc. If I roll the dice and gamble on this bag's authenticity, I will most definitely be coming back to post detailed pictures.  Thanks again for the time and expertise. Great discussion!


----------



## irieempress

Hello all,
I’m interested in this bag. Is it authentic or fake?


----------



## BeenBurned

irieempress said:


> Hello all,
> I’m interested in this bag. Is it authentic or fake?
> 
> View attachment 5326585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326593


It's fake.

Is there a listing? Please refer to the first post on the first page of the thread for the information we need for authentications. 





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## irieempress

BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> Is there a listing? Please refer to the first post on the first page of the thread for the information we need for authentications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thanks for directing me to that post.

Yes, I saw it listed on Poshmark; link below. Someone said it was fake but seller called her a troll 



			https://posh.mk/9cgNL84gDnb


----------



## BeenBurned

irieempress said:


> Thanks for directing me to that post.
> 
> Yes, I saw it listed on Poshmark; link below. Someone said it was fake but seller called her a troll
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/9cgNL84gDnb


Seller of the fake Dooney: cdnomaposher

And that's why I don't authenticate or recommend Poshmark as a safe site. 

Poshmark has a dreadful history of allowing fakes to be sold, not responding or removing fakes when they're reported, denying claims when buyers receive a fake and file a dispute, even going to the extent (sometimes) of having the buyer send the fake item to the "authentication experts" at Poshmark where they STILL deem the item as authentic. And lastly, suspending honest sellers when their authentic items are deemed to be fake! 

I wouldn't recommend PM if it was the last site around. 

Sorry.

Feel free to refer cdnomaposher to this post or post this link to the listing.


----------



## irieempress

BeenBurned said:


> Seller of the fake Dooney: cdnomaposher
> 
> And that's why I don't authenticate or recommend Poshmark as a safe site.
> 
> Poshmark has a dreadful history of allowing fakes to be sold, not responding or removing fakes when they're reported, denying claims when buyers receive a fake and file a dispute, even going to the extent (sometimes) of having the buyer send the fake item to the "authentication experts" at Poshmark where they STILL deem the item as authentic. And lastly, suspending honest sellers when their authentic items are deemed to be fake!
> 
> I wouldn't recommend PM if it was the last site around.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Feel free to refer cdnomaposher to this post or post this link to the listing.



Thanks a mil for the heads up re this item and Poshmark. I posted the link to the listing to warn others too


----------



## BeenBurned

irieempress said:


> Hello all,
> I’m interested in this bag. Is it authentic or fake?
> 
> View attachment 5326585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326593





BeenBurned said:


> It's fake.
> 
> Is there a listing? Please refer to the first post on the first page of the thread for the information we need for authentications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





irieempress said:


> Thanks for directing me to that post.
> 
> Yes, I saw it listed on Poshmark; link below. Someone said it was fake but seller called her a troll
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/9cgNL84gDnb





BeenBurned said:


> cdnomaposher





irieempress said:


> Thanks a mil for the heads up re this item and Poshmark. I posted the link to the listing to warn others too


Good for you for calling cdnomaposher out. 

The thing is that it's fine to buy from estate sales (and garage sales, Craigslist, thrift stores or other online sellers) and it's perfectly legal to flip those items to try to make a profit. 

But because the sale of counterfeit goods is illegal, it's the seller's responsibility verify authenticity before listing when one isn't expert in the brand. 

It's NEVER a good idea to assume authenticity because you "bought it as authentic." 

And shame on cdnomaposher for reducing the price to $30 and selling it anyway.


----------



## irieempress

BeenBurned said:


> Good for you for calling cdnomaposher out.
> 
> The thing is that it's fine to buy from estate sales (and garage sales, Craigslist, thrift stores or other online sellers) and it's perfectly legal to flip those items to try to make a profit.
> 
> But because the sale of counterfeit goods is illegal, it's the seller's responsibility verify authenticity before listing when one isn't expert in the brand.
> 
> It's NEVER a good idea to assume authenticity because you "bought it as authentic."
> 
> And shame on cdnomaposher for reducing the price to $30 and selling it anyway.



cdnomaposher took the money and ran. When I commented that it’s fake, she  lowered it to $100 and claimed she couldn’t cancel the listing. Then she dropped it to $75 and acted all innocent when I called her out on lowering the price, then she went to $30 and hooked someone. Sadly her credibility is questionable with those tactics. I reported the listing to Poshmark but it seems I wasted my finger’s energy.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Bubbys

Can you please authenticate this vintage Dooney coin pebbled leather bag. no serial number it is 3 inches height and 3.5 width. The zip pull has letters LYC on both sides and the duck on front of the bag is stitched on the inside of the bag. What year was it made and I havent seen any like this.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubbys said:


> Can you please authenticate this vintage Dooney coin pebbled leather bag. no serial number it is 3 inches height and 3.5 width. The zip pull has letters LYC on both sides and the duck on front of the bag is stitched on the inside of the bag. What year was it made and I havent seen any like this.


Sorry, it's fake. 

Authentic big duck coin purses don't have red, white and blue tags or serial numbers but this is what they look like, inside and out.


----------



## El_Goblina

Hi, could somebody authenticate this for me?





__





						Leather satchel Dooney and Bourke Brown in Leather - 20035932
					

Buy your leather satchel Dooney and Bourke on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather satchel Dooney and Bourke Brown in Leather available. 20035932




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## BeenBurned

El_Goblina said:


> Hi, could somebody authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather satchel Dooney and Bourke Brown in Leather - 20035932
> 
> 
> Buy your leather satchel Dooney and Bourke on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather satchel Dooney and Bourke Brown in Leather available. 20035932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


So far, there aren't any red flags but there should be pictures showing both sides of the red, white and blue label with serial number.


----------



## Moor

Can anyone help me to identify this vintage Donney & Bourke bag? Thank you.

Item Name (if you know it)Donney & Bourke
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


----------



## BeenBurned

Moor said:


> Can anyone help me to identify this vintage Donney & Bourke bag? Thank you.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it)Donney & Bourke
> Link (if available):
> Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


It's a genuine over under bag.


----------



## Moor

BeenBurned said:


> It's a genuine over under bag.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Senf

Could you please help me identify this bag.
I bought it off a vintage German site as Dooney is not common here in Europe.

The purse looks authentic to me, it comes with a matching credit card holder.The stitching is perfect and it has a tag with a serial number.
does anybody know the name of the style and approximately how old it is?


----------



## BeenBurned

Senf said:


> Could you please help me identify this bag.
> I bought it off a vintage German site as Dooney is not common here in Europe.
> 
> The purse looks authentic to me, it comes with a matching credit card holder.The stitching is perfect and it has a tag with a serial number.
> does anybody know the name of the style and approximately how old it is?
> 
> View attachment 5334798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334800


The bag is fine. I don't see any problems with the wallet but a picture of the inside would be helpful.


----------



## Senf

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is fine. I don't see any problems with the wallet but a picture of the inside would be helpful.


It has this typical Dooney red lining but no serial number

Do you happen to know the name of the tote?
It feels kind of plastic/but Dooney does not make faux leather bags as fas as I know / or  is this Dooney‘s version of saffiano leather?


----------



## BeenBurned

Senf said:


> It has this typical Dooney red lining but no serial number
> 
> Do you happen to know the name of the tote?
> It feels kind of plastic/but Dooney does not make faux leather bags as fas as I know / or  is this Dooney‘s version of saffiano leather?
> View attachment 5335546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335547


Dooney does make non-leather items, i.e., their IT collection items which are PVC coated fabric and feel leather-like.

I'm pretty certain this is leather although different leathers can feel different from one another.

Although I hesitate to say "never," I don't recall a Dooney wallet or card case with a red, white and blue serial tag though I have seen wristlet with them.

There's probably a black satiny "made in" tag somewhere inside one of the pockets of the wallet but that's all there likely is.

The bag is style HL640 and is called a Logo Lock Tote.

ETA: In an effort to be fully transparent, I'm not so knowledgeable or brilliant that I knew the style of the bag off the top of my head. I found a listing from a seller on ebay who showed the tag with name and style number.


----------



## Crematia18

Good afternoon!
I would like some assistance in authenticating another awkward, but curious DB Horseshoe Bag I found thrifting today. Many thanks!

Item name: (looking to confirm) Horseshoe Bag ? Not sure on color either.
Not listed, will be by me IF authenticated / after I clean it in such case.
Key notes here: I failed to check for a tag before I purchased and brought it home (purchased at a local consignment shop). I do not see any tag or signs of a cut/ripped/removed one... extremely dirty interior and exterior will also need my heavy attention to restore back to life. Luckily the price tag said "why not try it!". I also have reviewed horsekeeping.com to see if I could compare mine to theirs, however without the tag my knowledge currently is lacking. Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> Good afternoon!
> I would like some assistance in authenticating another awkward, but curious DB Horseshoe Bag I found thrifting today. Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: (looking to confirm) Horseshoe Bag ? Not sure on color either.
> Not listed, will be by me IF authenticated / after I clean it in such case.
> Key notes here: I failed to check for a tag before I purchased and brought it home (purchased at a local consignment shop). I do not see any tag or signs of a cut/ripped/removed one... extremely dirty interior and exterior will also need my heavy attention to restore back to life. Luckily the price tag said "why not try it!". I also have reviewed horsekeeping.com to see if I could compare mine to theirs, however without the tag my knowledge currently is lacking. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5336401
> View attachment 5336392
> View attachment 5336394
> View attachment 5336395
> View attachment 5336391
> View attachment 5336396
> 
> View attachment 5336397
> View attachment 5336398
> View attachment 5336399
> View attachment 5336400


It's authentic and was made prior to the red, white and blue tag.


----------



## Crematia18

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and was made prior to the red, white and blue tag.



Oh! That was a tiny thought in my mind from the reading I had done, however I didn't dare to hope it could be truly that vintage! How cool, thanks so much again! Time to give it a thorough clean up, poor thing is pretty rough off! All the best.


----------



## Senf

BeenBurned said:


> Dooney does make non-leather items, i.e., their IT collection items which are PVC coated fabric and feel leather-like.
> 
> I'm pretty certain this is leather although different leathers can feel different from one another.
> 
> Although I hesitate to say "never," I don't recall a Dooney wallet or card case with a red, white and blue serial tag though I have seen wristlet with them.
> 
> There's probably a black satiny "made in" tag somewhere inside one of the pockets of the wallet but that's all there likely is.
> 
> The bag is style HL640 and is called a Logo Lock Tote.
> 
> ETA: In an effort to be fully transparent, I'm not so knowledgeable or brilliant that I knew the style of the bag off the top of my head. I found a listing from a seller on ebay who showed the tag with name and style number.



Thank you very much! I really appreciate your help


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## fosterjenni

Item Name: I do not know, I’ve looked everywhere for a name. All I keep getting is Dr bag but I don’t think that’s right. 

Link (if available): purchased at a thrift store, value bikkage

The tag looks real to me but the inside bottom layer is coming up on the edges. I can’t get it to stay folded under.  It’s a larger bag. About 11.5” x 10.5”.  

I added a colorful strap to it for fun. it didn’t have one attached. I would like to know if it’s authentic or not.  I appreciate any help!  Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

fosterjenni said:


> Item Name: I do not know, I’ve looked everywhere for a name. All I keep getting is Dr bag but I don’t think that’s right.
> 
> Link (if available): purchased at a thrift store, value bikkage
> 
> The tag looks real to me but the inside bottom layer is coming up on the edges. I can’t get it to stay folded under.  It’s a larger bag. About 11.5” x 10.5”.
> 
> I added a colorful strap to it for fun. it didn’t have one attached. I would like to know if it’s authentic or not.  I appreciate any help!  Thank you!


The bag is authentic. 

I've seen these satchels as well as Gladstones called doctor bags. I do think Dooney had a style they called "doctor" but I'm not sure which it was.


----------



## fosterjenni

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> I've seen these satchels as well as Gladstones called doctor bags. I do think Dooney had a style they called "doctor" but I'm not sure which it was.


Thank you!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Hello! I've had this DB for a while. It is thrifted. No markings I could find, other than the hang-metal tag, and don't know the name, sorry. I didn't think it was real (the *&* is missing on tag), but I desperately needed a wallet, and this one was in good condition and felt like leather.
Sadly, I used a disinfecting wipe, which discoloured the interior pockets. 
Thank you in advance!
p.s. the real colour is slightly softer than the photos.



	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## Bubbys

Can someone please help me with the name of this bag but also is it missing a drawstring? There is no closure but there are 2 holes in front and back what seems to be for a drawstring. K9596549


----------



## BeenBurned

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Hello! I've had this DB for a while. It is thrifted. No markings I could find, other than the hang-metal tag, and don't know the name, sorry. I didn't think it was real (the *&* is missing on tag), but I desperately needed a wallet, and this one was in good condition and felt like leather.
> Sadly, I used a disinfecting wipe, which discoloured the interior pockets.
> Thank you in advance!
> p.s. the real colour is slightly softer than the photos.
> 
> View attachment 5338526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> View attachment 5338527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338532


I don't see any problems. There is probably a made in tag inside, possibly in a pocket. Is there a heat stamp on the inside vachetta leather?


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problems. There is probably a made in tag inside, possibly in a pocket. Is there a heat stamp on the inside vachetta leather?


Thank you! I'll take a closer look in natural light and get back to you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubbys said:


> Can someone please help me with the name of this bag but also is it missing a drawstring? There is no closure but there are 2 holes in front and back what seems to be for a drawstring. K9596549


There's no doubt it's authentic but I've never seen the style (or pattern) and have no idea what it's called. 

You might ask in the Dooney main forum whether anyone knows the bag.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problems. There is probably a made in tag inside, possibly in a pocket. Is there a heat stamp on the inside vachetta leather?


Hi again! I don't see any heat stamp, but I did find a tiny black, satiny, tag inside one of the pockets. It seems to be blank, although it's a tight squeeze getting in there to look closely. I also found a very faded Bloomingdale receipt from 2012 - lol!


----------



## Bubbys

BeenBurned said:


> There's no doubt it's authentic but I've never seen the style (or pattern) and have no idea what it's called.
> 
> You might ask in the Dooney main forum whether anyone knows the bag.


how do i get to the dooney main forum?


----------



## BeenBurned

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Hi again! I don't see any heat stamp, but I did find a tiny black, satiny, tag inside one of the pockets. It seems to be blank, although it's a tight squeeze getting in there to look closely. I also found a very faded Bloomingdale receipt from 2012 - lol!


That black satin made in tag is correct. It probably says made in China but it's tough to photograph and hard to read. 

I'm sure the wallet is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubbys said:


> how do i get to the dooney main forum?


This is the main Dooney section.




__





						Dooney & Bourke
					






					forum.purseblog.com
				




This thread is the one you can post on:





						Can anyone identify this Dooney?
					

A BIG Thank You from me :) Anyways, This is my friends bag. She bought it from Younkers. Im interested in buying her some accessories for her. I dont know the line which this bag is from though, its not even on the Dooney and Bourke website! It also has little ants on it if that helps? :shrugs:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

BeenBurned said:


> That black satin made in tag is correct. It probably says made in China but it's tough to photograph and hard to read.
> 
> I'm sure the wallet is authentic.


Thank you, so much!


----------



## Bubbys

Can someone please help me with the name of this bag but also is it missing a drawstring? There is no closure but there are 2 holes in front and back what seems to be for a drawstring. K9596549


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubbys said:


> Can someone please help me with the name of this bag but also is it missing a drawstring? There is no closure but there are 2 holes in front and back what seems to be for a drawstring. K9596549


You posted it again on the authentication thread. 

Click this link and post there: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-anyone-identify-this-dooney.331778/


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Bubbys

BeenBurned said:


> You posted it again on the authentication thread.
> 
> Click this link and post there: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-anyone-identify-this-dooney.331778/


Sorry Thank you I hope it goes to that link.


----------



## Crematia18

Good Afternoon!
I could use some assistance on authenticating / confirming the style of this Satchel, please and thank you!

Item name: (looking to confirm) Nile Collection Alligator / Crocodile Embossed Satchel ? Not sure on color either - believe it is Avocado after restoring it from terrible state.
Not listed, will be by me IF authenticated / after I clean it in such case.
Key notes here: Extreme restoration was done do revive this poor gal, hoping it is authentic as believed, otherwise it was a great practice bag lol!


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> Good Afternoon!
> I could use some assistance on authenticating / confirming the style of this Satchel, please and thank you!
> 
> Item name: (looking to confirm) Nile Collection Alligator / Crocodile Embossed Satchel ? Not sure on color either - believe it is Avocado after restoring it from terrible state.
> Not listed, will be by me IF authenticated / after I clean it in such case.
> Key notes here: Extreme restoration was done do revive this poor gal, hoping it is authentic as believed, otherwise it was a great practice bag lol!
> 
> View attachment 5343482
> View attachment 5343484
> View attachment 5343485
> View attachment 5343487
> 
> View attachment 5343489
> View attachment 5343490
> View attachment 5343491
> View attachment 5343492
> 
> View attachment 5343494
> View attachment 5343497


It's authentic and called a domed satchel. 

This was Dooney's stock image. I saved it in 2006 but I believe the bag is from 2-4 years earlier.


----------



## Crematia18

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and called a domed satchel.
> 
> This was Dooney's stock image. I saved it in 2006 but I believe the bag is from 2-4 years earlier.
> View attachment 5343510



Thanks so much as always, and that is awesome you have the original photo saved too! I am learning so much with your guidance, really appreciate it.


----------



## Crematia18

Good afternoon!
I have cleaned up another messy bag and could use assistance authenticating it, I believe the tags appear accurate etc? Many thanks, as always!

Item name: (looking to confirm) Signature DB Logo Mini Bucket Hobo Bag / Coated Canvas? Unsure of year of manufacturing
Not listed, will be by me IF authenticated / after I clean it in such case.
Key notes here: Very heavy restoration was done to revive this poor thing, it is still in rough shape, lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> Good afternoon!
> I have cleaned up another messy bag and could use assistance authenticating it, I believe the tags appear accurate etc? Many thanks, as always!
> 
> Item name: (looking to confirm) Signature DB Logo Mini Bucket Hobo Bag / Coated Canvas? Unsure of year of manufacturing
> Not listed, will be by me IF authenticated / after I clean it in such case.
> Key notes here: Very heavy restoration was done to revive this poor thing, it is still in rough shape, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5344188
> View attachment 5344189
> View attachment 5344190
> View attachment 5344191
> 
> View attachment 5344192
> View attachment 5344193
> View attachment 5344194
> View attachment 5344195
> 
> View attachment 5344196
> View attachment 5344197
> View attachment 5344198
> View attachment 5344199


Authentic IT bucket bag from early (2003-ish). 

Because the IT bags are PVC coated canvas, the coating on the lighter colors had a tendency to yellow. This bag doesn't look as bad 
as some.


----------



## Crematia18

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic IT bucket bag from early (2003-ish).
> 
> Because the IT bags are PVC coated canvas, the coating on the lighter colors had a tendency to yellow. This bag doesn't look as bad
> as some.



Oh wow! So you mean this bag was potentially "white" fabric coated originally, and the PVC has made it the pastel yellow on the exterior? That is crazy, especially if this is considered pretty decent for these lol! Thanks so much again for your help, I hadn't run into this "IT" collection in my searching for coated canvas DB items to compare too. BTW, because I tend to try to absorb all I can on the subjects I'm diving into - what does "IT" stand for? I can't find any history on it, even on "ILoveDooney" site which has a bunch of them. Is it "Italian"? Just meaning "Fab", or like the Clown IT lol! Many thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Crematia18 said:


> Oh wow! So you mean this bag was potentially "white" fabric coated originally, and the PVC has made it the pastel yellow on the exterior? That is crazy, especially if this is considered pretty decent for these lol! Thanks so much again for your help, I hadn't run into this "IT" collection in my searching for coated canvas DB items to compare too. BTW, because I tend to try to absorb all I can on the subjects I'm diving into - what does "IT" stand for? I can't find any history on it, even on "ILoveDooney" site which has a bunch of them. Is it "Italian"? Just meaning "Fab", or like the Clown IT lol! Many thanks!


There was also a yellow coated fabric but your bag looks like it was originally white. This one (sorry for the blurry picture) was yellow:



These are some pictures from white (new at the time) items. You can see how bright the white is. 





I don't know what "IT" means unless it was used to indicate that "it" was the in "it" thing. But this is a tag from one of the items in the collection and it has "IT" in front of the style number, indicating the collection.


----------



## Crematia18

BeenBurned said:


> There was also a yellow coated fabric but your bag looks like it was originally white. This one (sorry for the blurry picture) was yellow:
> View attachment 5345010
> 
> 
> These are some pictures from white (new at the time) items. You can see how bright the white is.
> View attachment 5345011
> View attachment 5345012
> View attachment 5345013
> 
> 
> I don't know what "IT" means unless it was used to indicate that "it" was the in "it" thing. But this is a tag from one of the items in the collection and it has "IT" in front of the style number, indicating the collection.
> View attachment 5345009


This has been very helpful and enlightening too! Thanks so much for taking the time to provide such thorough information and examples! I'm in amazement that the bag was once white, haha, oh gosh! It makes sense though, as many of the plastic photo windows of wallets etc turn yellow with time too. Hadn't thought about that!


----------



## Senf

Can you please help me?






						Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer | willhaben
					

131.177 Angebote in Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					www.willhaben.at
				




Is this one authentic? It looks like a 20 year old vintagebag for me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Senf said:


> Can you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer | willhaben
> 
> 
> 131.177 Angebote in Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.willhaben.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one authentic? It looks like a 20 year old vintagebag for me.


It's an authentic Cabrio leather large hobo. It's from approximately 2004 give or take a year or 2.


----------



## Senf

BeenBurned said:


> It's an authentic Cabrio leather large hobo. It's from approximately 2004 give or take a year or 2.



thank you, I guessed so - from the looks of the hardware.
Got it for 45 Euro because I like the look. Like a strawberry


----------



## spunkie

fosterjenni said:


> Item Name: I do not know, I’ve looked everywhere for a name. All I keep getting is Dr bag but I don’t think that’s right.
> 
> Link (if available): purchased at a thrift store, value bikkage
> 
> The tag looks real to me but the inside bottom layer is coming up on the edges. I can’t get it to stay folded under.  It’s a larger bag. About 11.5” x 10.5”.
> 
> I added a colorful strap to it for fun. it didn’t have one attached. I would like to know if it’s authentic or not.  I appreciate any help!  Thank you!



Hi, I am new to Dooney bags but today I went to the second hand vintage store and purchansed two! And coincidentally I got a bag identical to the one you are showing. Yours is in much better condition, but mine did come with a Dooney "guarantee" card and a page from an old Spiegel catalogue. It calls it the "Satchel" bag; no other identification as far as name. I am attaching the page and photos of mine. I want to get opinions as far as how to clean it well. Thanks for posting yours!


----------



## Ttall

Hi, I recently bought this purse from a local estate sale and know very little about it. I wonder if you can tell me if it is authentic and perhaps the model and year if it is. I’ve only seen vintage Dooneys before and this one looks new. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ttall said:


> Hi, I recently bought this purse from a local estate sale and know very little about it. I wonder if you can tell me if it is authentic and perhaps the model and year if it is. I’ve only seen vintage Dooneys before and this one looks new. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351967


The bag is authentic but I don't recall the name of the style. It's from around 2004-05.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Ttall

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic but I don't recall the name of the style. It's from around 2004-05.


Thank you Been Burned. I appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## hdmQiwRBwzsT

Hi everyone!

I'd like some help authenticating this Dooney and Bourke University of Texas Handbag. Thank you in advance!
Item name: Dooney and Bourke University of Texas Longhorn Crossbody Handbag
Listing: eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165057175402
Seller: https://www.ebay.com/usr/2013mintcondition
Photos attached (all taken by me)

I have the purse in my possession, so I can provide other pictures if that will help as well.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

hdmQiwRBwzsT said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like some help authenticating this Dooney and Bourke University of Texas Handbag. Thank you in advance!
> Item name: Dooney and Bourke University of Texas Longhorn Crossbody Handbag
> Listing: eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165057175402
> Seller: https://www.ebay.com/usr/2013mintcondition
> Photos attached (all taken by me)
> 
> I have the purse in my possession, so I can provide other pictures if that will help as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It's fine.


----------



## lburrhead84

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.
> 
> I've seen these satchels as well as Gladstones called doctor bags. I do think Dooney had a style they called "doctor" but I'm not sure which it was.


I believe the doctor bag is the one with the lock on top like this? This is my personal one


----------



## BeenBurned

lburrhead84 said:


> I believe the doctor bag is the one with the lock on top like this? This is my personal one
> 
> View attachment 5357657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357658


I think you're correct.


----------



## tgillman

Hello! Got this bag at a thrift store. Snatched it up too quick and now I'm pretty sure it's fake. I just wanted to check with y'all as my last step before deciding what to do with it! 
Name: Vintage All Weather Leather Green Satchel?
Red Flags - The leather on the hangtag has flaked off. Zipper says K&K. None of the hardware says brass or dooney. No serial number or any tabs on the inside.

Size: 11inW X 5.5inD X 9inH

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

tgillman said:


> Hello! Got this bag at a thrift store. Snatched it up too quick and now I'm pretty sure it's fake. I just wanted to check with y'all as my last step before deciding what to do with it!
> Name: Vintage All Weather Leather Green Satchel?
> Red Flags - The leather on the hangtag has flaked off. Zipper says K&K. None of the hardware says brass or dooney. No serial number or any tabs on the inside.
> 
> Size: 11inW X 5.5inD X 9inH
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry but it's fake. 

Personally, I'd return it and demand at least an exchange. Thrift stores are supposed to abide by the same laws as everyone else and aren't supposed to sell fakes, knowingly or not.


----------



## tgillman

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but it's fake.
> 
> Personally, I'd return it and demand at least an exchange. Thrift stores are supposed to abide by the same laws as everyone else and aren't supposed to sell fakes, knowingly or not.



Totally agree. Unfortunately I bought it out of town so I can't easily go back  Guess I'll take is as a $6 lesson learned.


----------



## Pursepursuerr

Poshmark link: https://posh.mk/zyzJ71QXGob
Seller: rdfelix
Title: black dooney & bourke purse
Comments: not familiar with dooney got it as a gift for someone but the outside label seems kind of crooked included the label with code on the inside. Thanks as always appreciate everyone authenticating these bags.


----------



## ConfusedMica

I got this at an estate sale and now that ive got a bit of time to really look at it im pretty sure its a fake. At first everything seemed right but im just noticing the back bottom bit that looks messy and the metal fobber decoration is to so wrong.  Can anyone give me a little help if its real or not?


----------



## BeenBurned

ConfusedMica said:


> I got this at an estate sale and now that ive got a bit of time to really look at it im pretty sure its a fake. At first everything seemed right but im just noticing the back bottom bit that looks messy and the metal fobber decoration is to so wrong.  Can anyone give me a little help if its real or not?


I'm sorry but you are correct. it's fake.


----------



## ConfusedMica

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but you are correct. it's fake.


Thank you for the quick response.  The estate i bought it from is letting me return it.


----------



## BeenBurned

ConfusedMica said:


> Thank you for the quick response.  The estate i bought it from is letting me return it.


You're lucky because most estate sales claim sales are final. They refuse to abide by federal law requiring them to verify authenticity of items and often, offering a "caveat emptor" warning.


----------



## Crematia18

Good Evening, hope you are doing well!
I collected this Dooney & Bourke Florentine Black with Vacchetta a couple of weeks ago, and would like to verify authenticity and if possible model  / year.

Item name: (looking to confirm) Purchased as a "Dillen II" Florentine Satchel, can't fully confirm this via google searches so far? Also, the usual confusion of other listings being called "vintage",  while others claim it isn't is confusing lol. 
Not listed Yet
Key notes here: I haven't done anything aside from a light condition and some tarnish / verdigris removal from fob area, to this bag. I keep thinking it is black colored, but from everything I've researched - It is probably a deep navy? Thank you for your time!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Crematia18 said:


> Good Evening, hope you are doing well!
> I collected this Dooney & Bourke Florentine Black with Vacchetta a couple of weeks ago, and would like to verify authenticity and if possible model  / year.
> 
> Item name: (looking to confirm) Purchased as a "Dillen II" Florentine Satchel, can't fully confirm this via google searches so far? Also, the usual confusion of other listings being called "vintage",  while others claim it isn't is confusing lol.
> Not listed Yet
> Key notes here: I haven't done anything aside from a light condition and some tarnish / verdigris removal from fob area, to this bag. I keep thinking it is black colored, but from everything I've researched - It is probably a deep navy? Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5368171
> View attachment 5368172
> View attachment 5368173
> View attachment 5368174
> 
> View attachment 5368175
> View attachment 5368176
> View attachment 5368177
> View attachment 5368178
> 
> View attachment 5368179
> View attachment 5368180
> View attachment 5368181


I cannot comment on authentication, (I don't have the expertise)
 but this handbag appears to be a Dooney Dillen collection
pebbled leather handbag.  The handbag trim is Florentine leather, in this collection,
but the body of the handbag is a thick pebbled leather, not smooth Florentine leather.
  Dillen was a very good quality Dooney collection.  I don't know if your handbag was
from Dillen I or Dillen II.
You can still sometimes find Dillen styles ( rescued from the warehouse) on I Love Dooney.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Derbygail

I have this Dooney & Bourke unregistered purse! It’s never been used! I know it just might be special! But I have know idea what I have! Can someone help me?


----------



## Ellen Cherry

I did not know Dooneys were a faked brand! So I see this purse for sale for a modest cost and wonder if it is authentic. Can an expert take a look? Thank you so much!





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## BeenBurned

Derbygail said:


> I have this Dooney & Bourke unregistered purse! It’s never been used! I know it just might be special! But I have know idea what I have! Can someone help me?


It's authentic and as the tags say, it's a Mitchell bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ellen Cherry said:


> I did not know Dooneys were a faked brand! So I see this purse for sale for a modest cost and wonder if it is authentic. Can an expert take a look? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


There should be a red, white and blue tag inside. Please request pictures of the front and back with serial number.


----------



## Derbygail

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and as the tags say, it's a Mitchell bag.


What’s it worth? I’m really not a purse gal!


BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic and as the tags say, it's a Mitchell bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Derbygail said:


> What’s it worth? I’m really not a purse gal!


We don't advise on price. An item is worth what a willing buyer will pay for it and there are just too many variables. 

Search various sites to see what they're listed for and then check the completed and sold items to see what they sold for.


----------



## Derbygail

Ok! I understand!


----------



## Derbygail

Derbygail said:


> I have this Dooney & Bourke unregistered purse! It’s never been used! I know it just might be special! But I have know idea what I have! Can someone help me?





BeenBurned said:


> We don't advise on price. An item is worth what a willing buyer will pay for it and there are just too many variables.
> 
> Search various sites to see what they're listed for and then check the completed and sold items to see what they sold for.


X Can I ask what yet


BeenBurned said:


> We don't advise on price. An item is worth what a willing buyer will pay for it and there are just too many variables.
> 
> Search various sites to see what they're listed for and then check the completed and sold items to see what they sold for.


----------



## Derbygail

How do I find out the year of this bag? I do know it’s a discontinued one


----------



## BeenBurned

Derbygail said:


> How do I find out the year of this bag? I do know it’s a discontinued one


I don't know what year it's from. Dooney serial numbers aren't coded with date codes. 

It's possible that calling Dooney, giving them the serial number and asking them if they know when it was made might yield helpful info.


----------



## Derbygail

I called the Orlando Florida store and they gave me corporates phone number! They’re not open until Monday morning! So this bag will stay a mystery until then! Thank You for all your help! I really appreciate it! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Softiemama

Hello Authenticators! Please take a look at this listing:
Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Navy AWL leather shoulder bag
Site: ebay
Seller: whole_lotta_baggage
Listing: 293534819524
Link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/293534819524?hash=item445809e4c4:g:0ysAAOSwD75eh2wk&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## BeenBurned

Softiemama said:


> Hello Authenticators! Please take a look at this listing:
> Item: Vintage Dooney and Bourke Navy AWL leather shoulder bag
> Site: ebay
> Seller: whole_lotta_baggage
> Listing: 293534819524
> Link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/293534819524?hash=item445809e4c4:g:0ysAAOSwD75eh2wk&LH_ItemCondition=3000


Authentic.


----------



## Softiemama

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Wow! That was fast, thank you so much


----------



## OohPretty!

Please tell me this bag is authentic, I have never seen one like it.
Item# 125252591985
Seller: bluenosergal
Title: vintage brown leather striped canvas Dooney & Bourke crossbody handbag purse
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1252525919...QO33IyVRu2&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

OohPretty! said:


> Please tell me this bag is authentic, I have never seen one like it.
> Item# 125252591985
> Seller: bluenosergal
> Title: vintage brown leather striped canvas Dooney & Bourke crossbody handbag purse
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1252525919...QO33IyVRu2&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Although I don't see any screaming problems, I'm not familiar with the bag to authenticate it.


----------



## OohPretty!

BeenBurned said:


> Although I don't see any screaming problems, I'm not familiar with the bag to authenticate it.


Thank you!


----------



## Ellen Cherry

Hello Dooney dolls! I’ve purchased a gorgeous purse on eBay, and while I feel certain it is authentic, I wonder if someone could tell me the style name. The only other Dooney I have is a giraffe print hobo that I love deeply, so I’m beyond excited to receive this one. 

Item # 185345095546
Seller poodlejonabay
Site EBay 
Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ellen Cherry said:


> Hello Dooney dolls! I’ve purchased a gorgeous purse on eBay, and while I feel certain it is authentic, I wonder if someone could tell me the style name. The only other Dooney I have is a giraffe print hobo that I love deeply, so I’m beyond excited to receive this one.
> 
> Item # 185345095546
> Seller poodlejonabay
> Site EBay
> Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOU...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


I don't have the experience to authenticate... but I'm pretty sure the handbag 
is from the Dooney Florentine leather collection and is a hobo style
(double pocket ?, snap pocket ?, front pocket ?).
I have a lighter color version of this zebra pattern in Florentine leather in a tote/satchel style.
Enjoy your new treasure.  She is a beauty.


----------



## BeanSlayer

Does anyone know if Dooney makes bags from different leathers?  Like sheepskin or anything?


----------



## amandah313

Item: Dooney & Bourke Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag New w/tags Aqua Pebble Leather
Listing number: 154930697423

Seller: ccar9391

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1549306974...LiQ0BS9RTm&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Comments: I have never seen another hobo that looks quite like this one. No leather corners at the top and the strap seems skinny and unlike other Dooney hobo straps. Thanks!


----------



## bankermtg

Please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag which I picked up from my local Goodwill store. Thank you.

Item: Dooney & Bourke All-weather leather bucket bag.
Comments: Measurements: 10" H  12"W 4.5"D


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this small florentine satchel looked at please. 
Seller Its Hadrian via a YouTube live sale.





Thank you


----------



## la1904

Hello!

I have this bag in question and I'm wanting to know if it is fake. Can someone please help me out? I've had it for a many years and didn't think to check when I bought it at a high-end consignment store. I should've done more research, but I would appreciate the help now. Thank you so much.


----------



## la1904

Hello!

I bought this at a consignment in my area. I usually sit in the store and do research while I'm there, before I buy it, but I was being rushed out the store and could not walk away from the counter with it. At a quick glance and poor lighting, it look alright to me, but now in better lighting, I am not sure. I would appreciate if anyone could tell me if this is real or fake. Thank you so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

bankermtg said:


> Please authenticate this Dooney & Bourke bag which I picked up from my local Goodwill store. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Bourke All-weather leather bucket bag.
> Comments: Measurements: 10" H  12"W 4.5"D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407444
> View attachment 5407445
> View attachment 5407447
> View attachment 5407448
> View attachment 5407449
> View attachment 5407451
> View attachment 5407453


I apologize for the delay in my response. A couple of months ago, my email notifications from TPF stopped and I didn't remember to check the AT Dooney thread. 

Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

la1904 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought this at a consignment in my area. I usually sit in the store and do research while I'm there, before I buy it, but I was being rushed out the store and could not walk away from the counter with it. At a quick glance and poor lighting, it look alright to me, but now in better lighting, I am not sure. I would appreciate if anyone could tell me if this is real or fake. Thank you so much.


It's fine.


----------



## BeenBurned

la1904 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have this bag in question and I'm wanting to know if it is fake. Can someone please help me out? I've had it for a many years and didn't think to check when I bought it at a high-end consignment store. I should've done more research, but I would appreciate the help now. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5417182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417187
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417188
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417210
> View attachment 5417182
> View attachment 5417183
> View attachment 5417184
> View attachment 5417185
> View attachment 5417186
> View attachment 5417187
> View attachment 5417188
> View attachment 5417189
> View attachment 5417190
> View attachment 5417191
> View attachment 5417210


Your Essex bag is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> May I have this small florentine satchel looked at please.
> Seller Its Hadrian via a YouTube live sale.
> View attachment 5416787
> View attachment 5416788
> View attachment 5416790
> View attachment 5416792
> 
> Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

BeenBurned said:


> I apologize for the delay in my response. A couple of months ago, my email notifications from TPF stopped and I didn't remember to check the AT Dooney thread.
> 
> Authentic.


No problem with the delay. Glad to have you back. Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.


Thank you...I hope you enjoyed your time in the UK.


----------



## Pursepursuerr

Can i get this bag looked at I dont have many dooney bags and it seems thinner than my other bags 
Purchased this bag from an estate sale "brand new"!


----------



## BeenBurned

Pursepursuerr said:


> Can i get this bag looked at I dont have many dooney bags and it seems thinner than my other bags
> Purchased this bag from an estate sale "brand new"!
> View attachment 5433662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433668


It's fine. 

(Again, I missed this and wish I was getting notifications!)


----------



## Pursepursuerr

BeenBurned said:


> It's fine.
> 
> (Again, I missed this and wish I was getting notifications!)


Thanks for checking it out❤️


----------



## Ckhorse16

My mom left me a bunch of purses and I feel as if she most have bought them from a trust worthy source but I do not know for sure 
The number on tag inside of bag is J10899096


----------



## greenandred

Hello, hello!

I thrifted this ages ago & never used it. Could I trouble you to check it out for me? Many thanks. 

I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke, so all I can tell you is I believe it's from the Teton line (though I doubt you needed me to tell you that! haha).

My pics below:


----------



## TheaAuntSam

I got this at an estate sale. It did not have any tags. I think is may be an older bag but I am not sure. Can you let me know if it is real. I figure words case scenario, i can convert it to a about town camera bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ckhorse16 said:


> My mom left me a bunch of purses and I feel as if she most have bought them from a trust worthy source but I do not know for sure
> The number on tag inside of bag is J10899096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436431
> View attachment 5436432
> View attachment 5436435
> View attachment 5436436


Authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

greenandred said:


> Hello, hello!
> 
> I thrifted this ages ago & never used it. Could I trouble you to check it out for me? Many thanks.
> 
> I don't know much about Dooney & Bourke, so all I can tell you is I believe it's from the Teton line (though I doubt you needed me to tell you that! haha).
> 
> My pics below:
> View attachment 5440294
> View attachment 5440295
> View attachment 5440296
> View attachment 5440297
> View attachment 5440298
> View attachment 5440299
> View attachment 5440300
> View attachment 5440301
> View attachment 5440302
> View attachment 5440303
> View attachment 5440304


Authentic Teton drawstring


----------



## BeenBurned

TheaAuntSam said:


> I got this at an estate sale. It did not have any tags. I think is may be an older bag but I am not sure. Can you let me know if it is real. I figure words case scenario, i can convert it to a about town camera bag.


It's authentic.


----------



## greenandred

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic Teton drawstring


Hey, thanks! That's awesome news.  And thanks for keeping this board alive--really appreciate that you do this (here and on the Coach board, where you've weighed in on bags for me as well). Thank you again!


----------



## lostandafraid

hello! Looking for some

First one up. I think this one is legit… but I admit purses aren’t my niche. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Next one up, I believe I got screwed on this one… sigh. Hard times too with caring for a sick relative and losing a job 3 weeks ago. Danger of second hand I guess :-/


----------



## lostandafraid

lostandafraid said:


> hello! Looking for some
> 
> First one up. I think this one is legit… but I admit purses aren’t my niche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447050
> View attachment 5447051
> View attachment 5447052
> View attachment 5447053
> View attachment 5447054
> View attachment 5447055
> View attachment 5447056
> 
> 
> 
> Next one up, I believe I got screwed on this one… sigh. Hard times too with caring for a sick relative and losing a job 3 weeks ago. Danger of second hand I guess :-/
> 
> View attachment 5447058
> View attachment 5447059
> View attachment 5447060
> View attachment 5447061
> View attachment 5447062



continued:








Thank you so much! I truly appreciate any and all help. The fake(s) will be destroyed and money lost if indeed phony.


----------



## BeenBurned

lostandafraid said:


> hello! Looking for some
> 
> First one up. I think this one is legit… but I admit purses aren’t my niche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447050
> View attachment 5447051
> View attachment 5447052
> View attachment 5447053
> View attachment 5447054
> View attachment 5447055
> View attachment 5447056
> 
> 
> 
> Next one up, I believe I got screwed on this one… sigh. Hard times too with caring for a sick relative and losing a job 3 weeks ago. Danger of second hand I guess :-/
> 
> View attachment 5447058
> View attachment 5447059
> View attachment 5447060
> View attachment 5447061
> View attachment 5447062





lostandafraid said:


> continued:
> 
> View attachment 5447063
> View attachment 5447064
> View attachment 5447065
> View attachment 5447066
> View attachment 5447067
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I truly appreciate any and all help. The fake(s) will be destroyed and money lost if indeed phony.


The first one is authentic. (ETA: The red donegal crest keychain is fine too.)

The second (with DB lining) is fake.


----------



## lostandafraid

BeenBurned said:


> The first one is authentic. (ETA: The red donegal crest keychain is fine too.)
> 
> The second (with DB lining) is fake.


Thanks so much! As I sort of suspected. Fake will be destroyed! Have a great day!

Edit: I actually found a vintage green all weather leather made in USA one recently too. Well used… I’m going to try to clean it up. Pretty sure it’s authentic, but maybe I’ll post it up later. Thanks so much!


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

lostandafraid said:


> Thanks so much! As I sort of suspected. Fake will be destroyed! Have a great day!
> 
> Edit: I actually found a vintage green all weather leather made in USA one recently too. Well used… I’m going to try to clean it up. Pretty sure it’s authentic, but maybe I’ll post it up later. Thanks so much!


Please post it. The AWL bags are faked too.


----------



## rivercity

Hello! This was thrifted locally (Goodwill boutique). I’m going to pass it on to my sister but wanted to have it authenticated first. It measures approx 11” take x 14” wide. Many thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

rivercity said:


> Hello! This was thrifted locally (Goodwill boutique). I’m going to pass it on to my sister but wanted to have it authenticated first. It measures approx 11” take x 14” wide. Many thanks!


It's an authentic Chiara bag.


----------



## rivercity

Thank you!


----------



## lburrhead84

Hello all! Can you please tell me if these are authentic? I am especially interested in the red but have not seen this color before. Thanks!

Item: Dooney and Bourke Cabriolet Domed Satchel Bundle
Site: Poshmark
Seller: @cococuriosities
Link: https://posh.mk/m0tAaW66msb

I know it doesn’t show close up pics of the tags and I can def ask for those….I was just confused about the less common color. 

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

lburrhead84 said:


> Hello all! Can you please tell me if these are authentic? I am especially interested in the red but have not seen this color before. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Cabriolet Domed Satchel Bundle
> Site: Poshmark
> Seller: @cococuriosities
> Link: https://posh.mk/m0tAaW66msb
> 
> I know it doesn’t show close up pics of the tags and I can def ask for those….I was just confused about the less common color.
> 
> Thank you!


They look fine.


----------



## lburrhead84

BeenBurned said:


> They look fine.


Thank you beenburned!


----------



## llbbsspp

Hi, hopefully someone can help me identify and authenticate this bag. It looks so gorgeous! Thank you very much

Item: Preloved Dooney & Bourke
Listing number: 1168576813
Seller: Mhinna Castro
Link: link
Comments: No mention of the product being authentic/original, but it did mention the model (Dillen). Asked the seller for its measurements and provided with 15 x 11.5 x 5 inches with a 28 inch strap.


Spoiler: closer pics


----------



## llbbsspp

llbbsspp said:


> Hi, hopefully someone can help me identify and authenticate this bag. It looks so gorgeous! Thank you very much
> 
> Item: Preloved Dooney & Bourke
> Listing number: 1168576813
> Seller: Mhinna Castro
> Link: link
> Comments: No mention of the product being authentic/original, but it did mention the model (Dillen). Asked the seller for its measurements and provided with 15 x 11.5 x 5 inches with a 28 inch strap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: closer pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587262
> View attachment 5587263
> View attachment 5587264
> View attachment 5587260
> View attachment 5587259
> View attachment 5587261
> View attachment 5587258


Following up with the labels, + bag was purchased from another seller at the same site (no other info on where it was from). Thank you


----------



## LLBeck

Item: Preloved Dooney & Bourke
Listing number: 
Seller: local consignment shop
Link: 
Comments: Pretty sure this is a fake but would like confirmation. I bought this at a local consignment shop recently. There is no serial number on the inside and lining is all black. THANKS!


----------



## BeenBurned

llbbsspp said:


> Hi, hopefully someone can help me identify and authenticate this bag. It looks so gorgeous! Thank you very much
> 
> Item: Preloved Dooney & Bourke
> Listing number: 1168576813
> Seller: Mhinna Castro
> Link: link
> Comments: No mention of the product being authentic/original, but it did mention the model (Dillen). Asked the seller for its measurements and provided with 15 x 11.5 x 5 inches with a 28 inch strap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: closer pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587262
> View attachment 5587263
> View attachment 5587264
> View attachment 5587260
> View attachment 5587259
> View attachment 5587261
> View attachment 5587258





llbbsspp said:


> Following up with the labels, + bag was purchased from another seller at the same site (no other info on where it was from). Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5588367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588368


The bag is authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

LLBeck said:


> Item: Preloved Dooney & Bourke
> Listing number:
> Seller: local consignment shop
> Link:
> Comments: Pretty sure this is a fake but would like confirmation. I bought this at a local consignment shop recently. There is no serial number on the inside and lining is all black. THANKS!
> 
> View attachment 5589347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589354


You're correct. It's fake.


----------



## LLBeck

BeenBurned said:


> You're correct. It's fake.


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## llbbsspp

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is authentic.


Thank you so much for this!


----------



## shesays

Hello Authenticators, I hope you can help me out with this bag I purchased 2 years ago. I wasn't aware of this forum, or I would have come here first to authenticate.

Item: Dooney & Burke Vintage Leather Satchel
Listing Number: 5eb9b02c4a83e26c3675e3a5
Seller: meblake
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Burke-Vintage-Leather-Satchel-5e233edf19c1577ec2335ae7
Comments: Is it authentic, what is the exact style name, and what year is it from? I know I can't get a refund, but I just would like to know. Thank you so much.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

shesays said:


> Hello Authenticators, I hope you can help me out with this bag I purchased 2 years ago. I wasn't aware of this forum, or I would have come here first to authenticate.
> 
> Item: Dooney & Burke Vintage Leather Satchel
> Listing Number: 5eb9b02c4a83e26c3675e3a5
> Seller: meblake
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Burke-Vintage-Leather-Satchel-5e233edf19c1577ec2335ae7
> Comments: Is it authentic, what is the exact style name, and what year is it from? I know I can't get a refund, but I just would like to know. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5590650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590658


It's authentic.


----------



## shesays

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic





BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so very much~!


----------



## MrsBookGuy

Hi, I'm hoping you can help me authenticate the following--
Item: Dooney and Bourke Cavalry bag
Seller: bought at a thrift store
Comments: is it normal that the trim will vary in color?


----------



## BeenBurned

MrsBookGuy said:


> Hi, I'm hoping you can help me authenticate the following--
> Item: Dooney and Bourke Cavalry bag
> Seller: bought at a thrift store
> Comments: is it normal that the trim will vary in color?
> 
> View attachment 5591503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591507


It's authentic.


----------



## jlcl119

Hello. I recently purchased this bag to use for school. I don't know anything about bags (I knew to look for the RWB tag, and that's all). I didn't realize that vintage Dooney was faked so often. I'm hoping this is authentic.

Item: Surrey Portfolio R121
Seller: retrochicbags on ebay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/4035786848...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

jlcl119 said:


> Hello. I recently purchased this bag to use for school. I don't know anything about bags (I knew to look for the RWB tag, and that's all). I didn't realize that vintage Dooney was faked so often. I'm hoping this is authentic.
> 
> Item: Surrey Portfolio R121
> Seller: retrochicbags on ebay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/403578684817?nma=true&si=x3VVlifomdUYgGuL5GElVMlxztI%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It's authentic.


----------



## jlcl119

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## milesfarmgirl

Am wondering if you experts can weigh in as to authenticity of this handbag—I am attaching a link. Many thanks!
Item: Dooney & Bourke Teton Blue Pebbled Leather Drawstring Bucket Bag
Platform: EBay
Seller: tinyshinytreaures 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2251291621...FsiYm2BQvy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=MORE


----------



## BeenBurned

milesfarmgirl said:


> Am wondering if you experts can weigh in as to authenticity of this handbag—I am attaching a link. Many thanks!
> Item: Dooney & Bourke Teton Blue Pebbled Leather Drawstring Bucket Bag
> Platform: EBay
> Seller: tinyshinytreaures
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2251291621...FsiYm2BQvy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=MORE


It's fake.


----------



## milesfarmgirl

Many thanks, BeenBurned, I appreciate it—there appears to be a good number of counterfeit Dooneys on EBay on any given day, very frustrating


----------



## lburrhead84

It was love at first site so hoping this is authentic. Thank you! I very much appreciate it. 

Item: Vintage Dooney and bourke blue denim leather backpack 
Site: eBay
Item#: 334394966073
Seller: vwlovebuggybtq
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3343949660...Sp31qRiR0i&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## BeenBurned

lburrhead84 said:


> It was love at first site so hoping this is authentic. Thank you! I very much appreciate it.
> 
> Item: Vintage Dooney and bourke blue denim leather backpack
> Site: eBay
> Item#: 334394966073
> Seller: vwlovebuggybtq
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3343949660...Sp31qRiR0i&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


It's authentic but not vintage. It was probably made within the last 10-12 years. (Vintage is considered to be 20+ years old.)


----------



## Pixy7499

Good afternoon everyone, I acquired this gorgeous dooney and burke satchel (believe it or not) by the curb, in a garbage bag with other various items just waiting to be hauled off to the dump the next day!!!

I would like to know if its authentic.  And roughly how much it's worth if possible?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Pixy7499 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I acquired this gorgeous dooney and burke satchel (believe it or not) by the curb, in a garbage bag with other various items just waiting to be hauled off to the dump the next day!!!
> 
> I would like to know if its authentic.  And roughly how much it's worth if possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Pictures?


----------



## pet1516

Good morning authenticators 

Got this from a friend but unsure if it’s authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Pixy7499

BeenBurned said:


> Pictures?


Finally got my laptop running...gonna try and post pics now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PIXY:  I can't verify authenticity,  but I have a bag that looks exactly like your
pictures.... croco embossed tote in Burnt Orange from Dooney.   It was 
purchased on QVC,  many,  many, many, many years ago.  Mine also
has the same small detachable accessory pouch.


----------



## Pixy7499

lavenderjunkie said:


> PIXY:  I can't verify authenticity,  but I have a bag that looks exactly like your
> pictures.... croco embossed tote in Burnt Orange from Dooney.   It was
> purchased on QVC,  many,  many, many, many years ago.  Mine also
> has the same small detachable accessory pouch.


Ok, well, if it is authentic,  and I were to resell it, what would be a fair price in this condition in your opinion? Since I dont even know how much it was new. Just curious


----------



## gerbies

Looking to purchase this bag, but want to ensure it is authentic.  Seller notes it is new and never used (not sure if kept in storage and “discovered” or a fake).  

Item:  Vintage equestrian flap bag
Listing number: Mercari - no item number that I can find 
Seller: aliciabhamilton 
Link:  I can’t get the link on my phone. - I even tried to email myself and the. Copy and paste and it didn’t work.


----------



## gerbies

BeenBurned said:


> Pictures?


Just replying to your last post in the Dooney authentication post…hoping that will give you an alert.  When you have a chance, would you please take a look at my post earlier about authentication.  Thank you!!!


----------



## veronicasfoley

Hi all,

Bought this bag on poshmark. No reason to suspect it's fake, just curious what the serial number tells me. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## veronicasfoley

gerbies said:


> Looking to purchase this bag, but want to ensure it is authentic.  Seller notes it is new and never used (not sure if kept in storage and “discovered” or a fake).
> 
> Item:  Vintage equestrian flap bag
> Listing number: Mercari - no item number that I can find
> Seller: aliciabhamilton
> Link:  I can’t get the link on my phone. - I even tried to email myself and the. Copy and paste and it didn’t work.
> 
> View attachment 5619011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619017


Ask to see the underside of the tag. Most USA made Dooneys from the 80s and 90s (which would be my wild guess on this bag) will have a serial number there. I'm definitely NOT qualified to authenticate a bag, but I'm hoping that's a start for you.


----------



## veronicasfoley

gerbies said:


> Looking to purchase this bag, but want to ensure it is authentic.  Seller notes it is new and never used (not sure if kept in storage and “discovered” or a fake).
> 
> Item:  Vintage equestrian flap bag
> Listing number: Mercari - no item number that I can find
> Seller: aliciabhamilton
> Link:  I can’t get the link on my phone. - I even tried to email myself and the. Copy and paste and it didn’t work.
> 
> View attachment 5619011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619017


Just looked at the listing. The seller shows the serial number. Between that and the embroidered tag, that would be a heck of a lot of effort to go through for a fake. 

Also, must be the 90s or 00s because there's a website on the hangtag. 

Not inconceivable that it was an unappreciated gift. Especially in the late 90s or later, these bags weren't the hot commodities they'd been 10 years earlier. Another possibility is that the price tag was on a loop and was removed for use and replaced for storage.


----------



## mayday9315

Pretty sure this is fake but hoping to hear otherwise.
The interior lining is either leather or faux leather, not cloth like I’m seeing on all the other interior images online. The edging is red and stitching is yellow. I honestly know nothing about this brand and truly appreciate all the help and guidance.


----------



## veronicasfoley

Curious about this listing:








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					merc.li
				




Did DB make black on black bags? Asked seller for a photo of the inside tag and number on back.


----------



## vintagelove21

veronicasfoley said:


> Just looked at the listing. The seller shows the serial number. Between that and the embroidered tag, that would be a heck of a lot of effort to go through for a fake.
> 
> Also, must be the 90s or 00s because there's a website on the hangtag.
> 
> Not inconceivable that it was an unappreciated gift. Especially in the late 90s or later, these bags weren't the hot commodities they'd been 10 years earlier. Another possibility is that the price tag was on a loop and was removed for use and replaced for storage.


I believe Dooney did a reissue of sorts on the vintage bags, hence the current hang tag with the website. Tbh, the bag looks legit.


----------



## vintagelove21

Hi all, new to TPF. Long time lurker, but finally made an account because I am absolutely stumped on this Dooney bag that I just purchased online. I have never seen this one before (it's authentic though). I was wondering if anyone has seen this one before and if they happen to know the style name? I've had a heck of a time trying to find any info on it so far. I've searched for coated canvas, canvas, big duck, duck outline, etc, and all the other types of bags come up with those descriptors. I'm still looking, but if anyone has any insight, that'd be great.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

vintagelove21 said:


> Hi all, new to TPF. Long time lurker, but finally made an account because I am absolutely stumped on this Dooney bag that I just purchased online. I have never seen this one before (it's authentic though). I was wondering if anyone has seen this one before and if they happen to know the style name? I've had a heck of a time trying to find any info on it so far. I've searched for coated canvas, canvas, big duck, duck outline, etc, and all the other types of bags come up with those descriptors. I'm still looking, but if anyone has any insight, that'd be great.
> 
> View attachment 5624533


The fabric may be cabriolet,  which is an uncoated canvas that Dooney has used for travel bags and totes or nylon.  The overall style is familiar (the Editor's Tote).
But I've only seen it in solid colors,  with the contrasting trim,  but no large duck logo.


----------



## vintagelove21

lavenderjunkie said:


> The fabric may be cabriolet,  which is an uncoated canvas that Dooney has used for travel bags and totes or nylon.  The overall style is familiar (the Editor's Tote).
> But I've only seen it in solid colors,  with the contrasting trim,  but no large duck logo.


Thank you for that info! Helped a ton! I read your response via the email notification and I found it pretty quickly (I see now that you finally remembered what it was).

Finding tons of pictures of this bag now, but as for the giant duck logo, so far, I've not found anything but solid colors, like you said. But that style name alone helps immensely. Thanks so much! 

I'm also glad to find out it's a regular canvas and not coated. Getting those stains out may be a bit easier. The bag looks like it's new and never used or barely used and the marks are from storage. I'll find out once I get it.

Edit- Finally found a sold listing for one, so I'm headed in the right direction!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

vintagelove21 said:


> Thank you for that info! Helped a ton! I read your response via the email notification and I found it pretty quickly (I see now that you finally remembered what it was).
> 
> Finding tons of pictures of this bag now, but as for the giant duck logo, so far, I've not found anything but solid colors, like you said. But that style name alone helps immensely. Thanks so much!
> 
> I'm also glad to find out it's a regular canvas and not coated. Getting those stains out may be a bit easier. The bag looks like it's new and never used or barely used and the marks are from storage. I'll find out once I get it.
> 
> Edit- Finally found a sold listing for one, so I'm headed in the right direction!


Glad to help.
Some 'unique' Dooney bags are 'one of a kind' or 'limited production'....
They might have been samples or made for one specific retailer (dept. store).
I can't authenticate,  since I don't have the experience or skills.
But glad the info was useful in your research.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## vintagelove21

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad to help.
> Some 'unique' Dooney bags are 'one of a kind' or 'limited production'....
> They might have been samples or made for one specific retailer (dept. store).
> I can't authenticate,  since I don't have the experience or skills.
> But glad the info was useful in your research.


I think that may be the case here as I'm barely finding anything with this specific one. I'm not really too concerned with authentication since I highly doubt this bag is fake.

I did, however, realize, that I have seen this style of tote before, just not with the duck and this color of canvas. I'm also a bit disappointed, because the listing for my bag stated the wrong dimensions, and it's a bit bigger than I usually carry. 

But, TIL about cabriolet canvas! I've seen tons of those bags but had no idea that the "cabriolet" name extended out to canvas!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

vintagelove21 said:


> I think that may be the case here as I'm barely finding anything with this specific one. I'm not really too concerned with authentication since I highly doubt this bag is fake.
> 
> I did, however, realize, that I have seen this style of tote before, just not with the duck and this color of canvas. I'm also a bit disappointed, because the listing for my bag stated the wrong dimensions, and it's a bit bigger than I usually carry.
> 
> But, TIL about cabriolet canvas! I've seen tons of those bags but had no idea that the "cabriolet" name extended out to canvas!


*Vintage:*  Dooney sometimes makes the same style in different fabrications....
so the Editor's Tote is now done in nylon (and it's a theck, heavy, high quality nylon).
It may have been made in Cabriolet,  which was a canvas,  at another time.


----------



## vintagelove21

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vintage:*  Dooney sometimes makes the same style in different fabrications....
> so the Editor's Tote is now done in nylon (and it's a theck, heavy, high quality nylon).
> It may have been made in Cabriolet,  which was a canvas,  at another time.


Yeah, I know. The Cabriolet Editor's tote appears to be considered vintage at this point. The older Editor's tote also have a different shape vs the newer ones, which are more squarish and look longer.


----------



## myshoes5

Hello I get this purse on goodwill is in very good condition I wonder is a fake , I don’t nothing about Doony Bourke what made me think is fake is because have a plastic to hold the zipper in two of the front zippers


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hello all! I was hoping for help authenticating and identifying this bag. Thanks in advance. Y'all are heroes!


----------



## myshoes5

myshoes5 said:


> Hello I get this purse on goodwill is in very good condition I wonder is a fake , I don’t nothing about Doony Bourke what made me think is fake is because have a plastic to hold the zipper in two of the front zippers





myshoes5 said:


> Hello I get this purse on goodwill is in very good condition I wonder is a fake , I don’t nothing about Doony Bourke what made me think is fake is because have a plastic to hold the zipper in two of the front zippers


I need to send more photos ?


----------



## vintagelove21

myshoes5 said:


> Hello I get this purse on goodwill is in very good condition I wonder is a fake , I don’t nothing about Doony Bourke what made me think is fake is because have a plastic to hold the zipper in two of the front zippers


It's not fake. Those plastic tubes help prevent it from coming off and to also protect the leather on the pull.


----------



## vintagelove21

Crystalcoach said:


> Hello all! I was hoping for help authenticating and identifying this bag. Thanks in advance. Y'all are heroes!


It's authentic. Couldn't tell you the specific style of bag though.


----------



## vintagelove21

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vintage:*  Dooney sometimes makes the same style in different fabrications....
> so the Editor's Tote is now done in nylon (and it's a theck, heavy, high quality nylon).
> It may have been made in Cabriolet,  which was a canvas,  at another time.


Update- I got it the other day and it IS coated canvas! Kinda glad since it wears better, but not glad since coated canvas can be a PITA to get stains off of like the ones on this bag. 

Otherwise, it seems to be new, which is a nice perk, aside from the marks left from the handles.


----------



## myshoes5

vintagelove21 said:


> It's not fake. Those plastic tubes help prevent it from coming off and to also protect the leather on the pull.


thank you so much for you time , is a triple zipper crossbody you know what year is made ?


----------



## vintagelove21

myshoes5 said:


> thank you so much for you time , is a triple zipper crossbody you know what year is made ?


You really need to post more pictures, like someone else suggested. Posting only snippets of the bag makes it difficult to tell what it is.


----------



## BeenBurned

I apologize for my absence. I wasn't ignoring but either missed or didn't get notifications.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pixy7499 said:


> Finally got my laptop running...gonna try and post pics now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611339
> View attachment 5611340
> View attachment 5611341
> View attachment 5611342
> View attachment 5611343
> View attachment 5611344
> View attachment 5611345
> View attachment 5611346
> View attachment 5611347
> View attachment 5611348
> View attachment 5611349
> View attachment 5611350


It's authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

gerbies said:


> Looking to purchase this bag, but want to ensure it is authentic.  Seller notes it is new and never used (not sure if kept in storage and “discovered” or a fake).
> 
> Item:  Vintage equestrian flap bag
> Listing number: Mercari - no item number that I can find
> Seller: aliciabhamilton
> Link:  I can’t get the link on my phone. - I even tried to email myself and the. Copy and paste and it didn’t work.
> 
> View attachment 5619011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619017


Authentic equestrian bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

veronicasfoley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought this bag on poshmark. No reason to suspect it's fake, just curious what the serial number tells me.
> 
> Thanks for your help


It's fine. With Dooneys, serial numbers (on genuine bags) are unique. "B," the first letter of the serial number is a US country code.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

mayday9315 said:


> Pretty sure this is fake but hoping to hear otherwise.
> The interior lining is either leather or faux leather, not cloth like I’m seeing on all the other interior images online. The edging is red and stitching is yellow. I honestly know nothing about this brand and truly appreciate all the help and guidance.


Why do you think it's fake? It's authentic. 

I'm not sure whether the plastic-y lining is leather or vinyl but it's definitely used on authentic Dooneys.


----------



## BeenBurned

veronicasfoley said:


> Curious about this listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merc.li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did DB make black on black bags? Asked seller for a photo of the inside tag and number on back.


The color is/was done by Dooney and so far, the bag looks okay but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag.


----------



## veronicasfoley

BeenBurned said:


> The color is/was done by Dooney and so far, the bag looks okay but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag.


Thanks. The seller updated the listing with tag photos when I asked her. Bought the bag.

I know there are no absolutes, but it seems from this thread that fake vintage Dooneys with tags that look correct and have serial numbers are nowhere near as common as fake vintage Coaches with creeds.


----------



## BeenBurned

vintagelove21 said:


> Hi all, new to TPF. Long time lurker, but finally made an account because I am absolutely stumped on this Dooney bag that I just purchased online. I have never seen this one before (it's authentic though). I was wondering if anyone has seen this one before and if they happen to know the style name? I've had a heck of a time trying to find any info on it so far. I've searched for coated canvas, canvas, big duck, duck outline, etc, and all the other types of bags come up with those descriptors. I'm still looking, but if anyone has any insight, that'd be great.
> 
> View attachment 5624533





lavenderjunkie said:


> The fabric may be cabriolet,  which is an uncoated canvas that Dooney has used for travel bags and totes or nylon.  The overall style is familiar (the Editor's Tote).
> But I've only seen it in solid colors,  with the contrasting trim,  but no large duck logo.





vintagelove21 said:


> Thank you for that info! Helped a ton! I read your response via the email notification and I found it pretty quickly (I see now that you finally remembered what it was).
> 
> Finding tons of pictures of this bag now, but as for the giant duck logo, so far, I've not found anything but solid colors, like you said. But that style name alone helps immensely. Thanks so much!
> 
> I'm also glad to find out it's a regular canvas and not coated. Getting those stains out may be a bit easier. The bag looks like it's new and never used or barely used and the marks are from storage. I'll find out once I get it.
> 
> Edit- Finally found a sold listing for one, so I'm headed in the right direction!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad to help.
> Some 'unique' Dooney bags are 'one of a kind' or 'limited production'....
> They might have been samples or made for one specific retailer (dept. store).
> I can't authenticate,  since I don't have the experience or skills.
> But glad the info was useful in your research.


One picture isn't adequate for authentication.

You say you purchased the bag online. Please post a link to the listing and seller ID.


----------



## BeenBurned

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vintage:*  Dooney sometimes makes the same style in different fabrications....
> so the Editor's Tote is now done in nylon (and it's a theck, heavy, high quality nylon).
> It may have been made in Cabriolet,  which was a canvas,  at another time.


AFAIK, Cabrio / Cabriolet referred to perforated leather, reminiscent of the seat covers in older model cars. I'm not familiar or have even heard of Cabrio canvas. 

These are a couple of examples of items from the cabrioleather collection.


----------



## BeenBurned

veronicasfoley said:


> Curious about this listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merc.li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did DB make black on black bags? Asked seller for a photo of the inside tag and number on back.





BeenBurned said:


> The color is/was done by Dooney and so far, the bag looks okay but I'd like to see both sides of the red, white and blue tag.





veronicasfoley said:


> Thanks. The seller updated the listing with tag photos when I asked her. Bought the bag.
> 
> I know there are no absolutes, but it seems from this thread that fake vintage Dooneys with tags that look correct and have serial numbers are nowhere near as common as fake vintage Coaches with creeds.


The bag is fine.


----------



## vintagelove21

BeenBurned said:


> One picture isn't adequate for authentication.
> 
> You say you purchased the bag online. Please post a link to the listing and seller ID.


Wasn't looking for authentication, just what the bag name was since I hadn't seen that particular one before.

Turns out it was made of a coated canvas after all and not the canvas that they were speaking of.



BeenBurned said:


> AFAIK, Cabrio / Cabriolet referred to perforated leather, reminiscent of the seat covers in older model cars. I'm not familiar or have even heard of Cabrio canvas.
> 
> These are a couple of examples of items from the cabrioleather collection.
> 
> View attachment 5629118
> 
> View attachment 5629121


Same. I'd only known of it being the leather, but it turns out that it's indeed a material that Dooney uses on some of its totes and travel bags. I'd seen it before but had no idea that's what they called it.

Currently, Dooney only has one item on its website for the cabriolet collection that's an iPad case, but it has info on the canvas there.

"Cabriolet fabric has a 3 layer construction. The top layer is a durable acrylic twill weave. The inside is rubber for increased support, and the lining is 100% cotton."


----------



## vintagelove21

veronicasfoley said:


> Thanks. The seller updated the listing with tag photos when I asked her. Bought the bag.
> 
> I know there are no absolutes, but it seems from this thread that fake vintage Dooneys with tags that look correct and have serial numbers are nowhere near as common as fake vintage Coaches with creeds.


Tbh, it's really rare. I've yet to come across fake ones with the tags and telltale hardware (usually the vintage bags).
I always tell people that vintage Dooneys are pretty easy to tell when fake- The hardware has button rivets (fake) vs knobby ones (authentic), then there's the red, white, and blue tag inside that's the major tell. Some fakes just look fake- the leather is shiny and plastic-y looking and so on. 

The majority of the fakes out there don't have the red, white, and blue tag or have the wrong hardware. Once you know what to look for, you can just tell one is fake by looking at it. "Yep, fake, those rivets are totally wrong."

Vintage Coach on the other hand- there can be some damned good fakes out there. I have my suspicions about a daypack I got off of Poshmark. Everything looked legit, but once it was in my hands, something seemed off. But who knows, it could be fine too. I've never really gone beyond my suspicions due to just being lazy about it haha. It's pretty similar to a fake I picked up at a thrift that I just was reckless about checking. Fortunately, it was only $10 so nbd, but that daypack had some bits about it that reminded me of that fake.


----------



## Crystalcoach

vintagelove21 said:


> It's authentic. Couldn't tell you the specific style of bag though.


Thank you! I think I found the name of it: Chiara.  Pretty sure anyway.


----------



## BeenBurned

vintagelove21 said:


> Tbh, it's really rare. I've yet to come across fake ones with the tags and telltale hardware (usually the vintage bags).
> I always tell people that vintage Dooneys are pretty easy to tell when fake- The hardware has button rivets (fake) vs knobby ones (authentic), then there's the red, white, and blue tag inside that's the major tell. Some fakes just look fake- the leather is shiny and plastic-y looking and so on.
> 
> The majority of the fakes out there don't have the red, white, and blue tag or have the wrong hardware. Once you know what to look for, you can just tell one is fake by looking at it. "Yep, fake, those rivets are totally wrong."
> 
> Vintage Coach on the other hand- there can be some damned good fakes out there. I have my suspicions about a daypack I got off of Poshmark. Everything looked legit, but once it was in my hands, something seemed off. But who knows, it could be fine too. I've never really gone beyond my suspicions due to just being lazy about it haha. It's pretty similar to a fake I picked up at a thrift that I just was reckless about checking. Fortunately, it was only $10 so nbd, but that daypack had some bits about it that reminded me of that fake.


While I agree that many fakes are obvious, I have some very close examples in my records, saved over the last 20+ years. 

As for your comment of "then there's the red, white, and blue tag inside that's the major tell," I'll say that if one doesn't know what to look for, it's not necessarily a "major tell." 

Here are some examples: 





The following compares a very close fake Dooney Norfolk to a genuine one.


----------



## BeenBurned

vintagelove21 said:


> Wasn't looking for authentication, just what the bag name was since I hadn't seen that particular one before.


This thread is for authentications and that's where you posted.  If you were looking for an ID, there's a different thread for that. 





						Can anyone identify this Dooney?
					

A BIG Thank You from me :) Anyways, This is my friends bag. She bought it from Younkers. Im interested in buying her some accessories for her. I dont know the line which this bag is from though, its not even on the Dooney and Bourke website! It also has little ants on it if that helps? :shrugs:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## myshoes5

vintagelove21 said:


> You really need to post more pictures, like someone else suggested. Posting only snippets of the bag makes it difficult to tell what it is.



View attachment 5628951


----------



## BeenBurned

myshoes5 said:


> View attachment 5628951


The attachment doesn't work.


----------



## veronicasfoley

BeenBurned said:


> While I agree that many fakes are obvious, I have some very close examples in my records, saved over the last 20+ years.
> 
> As for your comment of "then there's the red, white, and blue tag inside that's the major tell," I'll say that if one doesn't know what to look for, it's not necessarily a "major tell."
> 
> Here are some examples:
> View attachment 5629449
> 
> View attachment 5629451
> 
> 
> The following compares a very close fake Dooney Norfolk to a genuine one.
> View attachment 5629450


Wow, I can see how someone could fall for the front of the first tag, especially from a seller who knew they had a fake and lit/angled the photo to make the white of the tag color and incorrect font difficult to detect.


----------



## myshoes5

BeenBurned said:


> The attachment doesn't work.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

myshoes5 said:


> View attachment 5630121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630128


It's authentic.


----------



## myshoes5

BeenBurned said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks so much , what year is made because I don’t see many of the triple zipper, you know?


----------



## BeenBurned

myshoes5 said:


> Thanks so much , what year is made because I don’t see many of the triple zipper, you know?


I can't say exactly but I had one in 2012 so I'd guess it was originally from 2010-2012-ish. Dooney may have brought the style back more recently if there was a demand for it.


----------



## myshoes5

Thanks 


BeenBurned said:


> I can't say exactly but I had one in 2012 so I'd guess it was originally from 2010-2012-ish. Dooney may have brought the style back more recently if there was a demand for it.


for you help ❤️


----------



## vintagelove21

BeenBurned said:


> This thread is for authentications and that's where you posted.  If you were looking for an ID, there's a different thread for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this Dooney?
> 
> 
> A BIG Thank You from me :) Anyways, This is my friends bag. She bought it from Younkers. Im interested in buying her some accessories for her. I dont know the line which this bag is from though, its not even on the Dooney and Bourke website! It also has little ants on it if that helps? :shrugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks. Totally missed that one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

myshoes5 said:


> Thanks so much , what year is made because I don’t see many of the triple zipper, you know?


I've seen the triple zipper cross body from Dooney on QVC as recently as last year.
I'm pretty sure they did it in pebbled leather.  

Dooney often brings back styles in different leathers and fabrications.
I'm pretty sure I've also seen the triple zipper cross body in nylon in the
not too distant past.  The newer versions might be slightly different than an
older version,  in terms of dimensions (body and strap length) or trim. 
 Also,  sometimes they add a removeable section to the cross body strap so a bag can be worn both (short) shoulder and cross body.


----------



## veronicasfoley

This Mercari listing from the seller SavvyK1 seems like an obvious fake to me









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					merc.li
				




The tag, the rivets in lieu of the brass posts and holes (not sure what it's called, I want to say bullet, but that's a horse bridle word), not to mention that the rivets on the side are off center... not that they should be there.

Hope I'm not off my rocker, already reported the listing, so I'm attaching screen shots on the off chance Mercari takes it down.


----------



## veronicasfoley

veronicasfoley said:


> Billet, not bullet, thanks autocorrect.


----------



## BeenBurned

veronicasfoley said:


> This Mercari listing from the seller SavvyK1 seems like an obvious fake to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merc.li
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag, the rivets in lieu of the brass posts and holes (not sure what it's called, I want to say bullet, but that's a horse bridle word), not to mention that the rivets on the side are off center... not that they should be there.
> 
> Hope I'm not off my rocker, already reported the listing, so I'm attaching screen shots on the off chance Mercari takes it down.


Fake. 

Report away!


----------



## veronicasfoley

BeenBurned said:


> Fake.
> 
> Report away!


Another similar fake of the same model. Listing came down in between after I took screenshots and reported and before I copied the link, so I'm guessing someone already reported it

Weird hardware, awful tag.


----------



## veronicasfoley

Seems to have been a popular model to fake. This one from Antoinette233 might have come from the same source as the first.



			https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-vintage-Dooney-and-Bourke-doctors-bag-630f571b80a5d64225efd5f5


----------



## myshoes5

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've seen the triple zipper cross body from Dooney on QVC as recently as last year.
> I'm pretty sure they did it in pebbled leather.
> 
> Dooney often brings back styles in different leathers and fabrications.
> I'm pretty sure I've also seen the triple zipper cross body in nylon in the
> not too distant past.  The newer versions might be slightly different than an
> older version,  in terms of dimensions (body and strap length) or trim.
> Also,  sometimes they add a removeable section to the cross body strap so a bag can be worn both (short) shoulder and cross body.


thank you !


----------



## veronicasfoley

This Mercari listing from the seller Irina9 looks off to me, but I'm doubting myself on this one.









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					merc.li


----------



## BeenBurned

veronicasfoley said:


> This Mercari listing from the seller Irina9 looks off to me, but I'm doubting myself on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merc.li


The link above doesn't work but there's another listing of the same bag and you're correct. The pictures show a fake. 









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				




irina9 also has this fake Coach: 








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## klaudiSan

What you think? Real or fake?


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## BeenBurned

klaudiSan said:


> What you think? Real or fake?
> 
> View attachment 5646752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646755


It's authentic.


----------



## klaudiSan

BeenBurned said:


> es autentico


 Thank you!


----------



## klaudiSan

What do you think? I love them. I hope they're real!


----------



## BeenBurned

klaudiSan said:


> What do you think? I love them. I hope they're real!
> 
> View attachment 5652364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652369


Are the bags listed online somewhere? If listed, please post links to listings and seller ID.

One picture of each bag usually isn't enough to authenticate although it's possible in this case.

Before commenting, I'd like to see pictures of the inside of each as well as the listings and seller IDs.

*Please read Post #1 page 1 of the thread for the required information needed for authentication requests.* 





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## klaudiSan

BeenBurned said:


> Are the bags listed online somewhere? If listed, please post links to listings and seller ID.
> 
> One picture of each bag usually isn't enough to authenticate although it's possible in this case.
> 
> Before commenting, I'd like to see pictures of the inside of each as well as the listings and seller IDs.
> 
> *Please read Post #1 page 1 of the thread for the required information needed for authentication requests.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Hello! The bags are mine. I bought them at second hand store. Now it's almost 11 pm in my country but tomorrow I'll take photos. All 3 are leather inside. Also bought this one!


----------



## klaudiSan

BeenBurned said:


> ¿Están las bolsas listadas en línea en alguna parte? Si aparece en la lista, publique enlaces a los listados y la identificación del vendedor.
> 
> Por lo general, una imagen de cada bolsa no es suficiente para autenticar, aunque es posible en este caso.
> 
> Antes de comentar, me gustaría ver fotos del interior de cada uno, así como los listados y las identificaciones del vendedor.
> 
> *Lea la publicación n . ° 1, página 1 del hilo para obtener la información requerida necesaria para las solicitudes de autenticación.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
> 
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks for your help


----------



## klaudiSan

.


----------



## BeenBurned

klaudiSan said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> View attachment 5652493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652504


#1 and #2 are fake. 

#3 is genuine


----------



## BeenBurned

klaudiSan said:


> And this one, please!
> 
> View attachment 5652506


More pictures are needed. Please show the inside, both sides of the red, white and blue label and state the source and seller ID.

ETA: Per post #1 on page 1: 

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE, please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.


----------



## klaudiSan

BeenBurned said:


> Se necesitan más imágenes. Muestre el interior, ambos lados de la etiqueta roja, blanca y azul e indique la fuente y la identificación del vendedor.
> 
> ETA: Según la publicación n.° 1 en la página 1:
> 
> *Siga las siguientes reglas:*
> 
> Antes de enviar una solicitud de autenticación, busque en este hilo para asegurarse de que el elemento no haya sido autenticado previamente. Este no es un hilo para hacer preguntas generales sobre DOONEY & BOURKE, consulte nuestro foro de bolsos y carteras para obtener dicha información.
> 
> Este es un servicio gratuito, pero es imperativo que ayude a nuestros autenticadores utilizando el siguiente formato:
> 
> Artículo:
> Número de listado:
> Vendedor:
> Enlace:
> Comentarios:
> Si la bolsa en cuestión no está en un sitio de subastas, utilice lo siguiente:
> 
> Nombre del artículo (si lo sabe):
> Enlace (si está disponible):
> Luego adjunte cualquier foto (toda autenticación debe incluir fotos).
> 
> 
> Los autenticadores no están obligados a responder a todas las solicitudes y tienen derecho a ignorar una solicitud que no esté en el formato adecuado.
> Tenga en cuenta que NO se permiten comentarios sobre el precio y el estado.
> NO envíe mensajes privados a un autenticador o moderador para solicitar la autenticación. Todas y cada una de estas solicitudes deben publicarse en este hilo.


¡Lo siento! ¡Pensé que había subido las fotos correctamente! ¡Gracias por tu ayuda! Este bolso lo compro con los demás en una pequeña tienda de segunda mano.


----------



## BeenBurned

klaudiSan said:


> ¡Lo siento! ¡Pensé que había subido las fotos correctamente! ¡Gracias por tu ayuda! Este bolso lo compro con los demás en una pequeña tienda de segunda mano.
> 
> View attachment 5652509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652526


Authentic.


----------



## veronicasfoley

Hi,

Please authenticate this bag from kerytucker on Poshmark. 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Vintage-Cavalry-Crossbody-63713d7c87a2f507c5198acf

I'm hoping that the seller gets back to me and updates the listing with photos of the cloth tag.

Comparing these photos to listings for the Cavalry Spectator on VintageDooney.com, the only thing I notice is that the hangtag is not original to the bag. Missing hangtag is not a deal killer for me.


----------



## BeenBurned

veronicasfoley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag from kerytucker on Poshmark.
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-and-Bourke-Vintage-Cavalry-Crossbody-63713d7c87a2f507c5198acf
> 
> I'm hoping that the seller gets back to me and updates the listing with photos of the cloth tag.
> 
> Comparing these photos to listings for the Cavalry Spectator on VintageDooney.com, the only thing I notice is that the hangtag is not original to the bag. Missing hangtag is not a deal killer for me.
> 
> View attachment 5670784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670789


I don't usually authenticate listings on Poshmark because of the site and sellers' long history of lack of actions on reports and other issues but because there's no other Dooney authenticator, I will do this request. 

The bag is authentic and the DB fob is the earlier (pre-duck) version of the fob. I believe the bag was made prior to when Dooney added the tag.


----------



## veronicasfoley

BeenBurned said:


> I don't usually authenticate listings on Poshmark because of the site and sellers' long history of lack of actions on reports and other issues but because there's no other Dooney authenticator, I will do this request.
> 
> The bag is authentic and the DB fob is the earlier (pre-duck) version of the fob. I believe the bag was made prior to when Dooney added the tag.


Thanks. Sadly, I've had bad experiences with Mercari, Etsy and Vestiaire Collective as far as ignoring reports as well. (Vestiaire takes it to another level and has no mechanism for reporting at all.) Is ebay better? I haven't used them much in years.


----------



## BeenBurned

veronicasfoley said:


> Thanks. Sadly, I've had bad experiences with Mercari, Etsy and Vestiaire Collective as far as ignoring reports as well. (Vestiaire takes it to another level and has no mechanism for reporting at all.) Is ebay better? I haven't used them much in years.


FYI, of those you've mentioned, I agree that Etsy and Vestiaire are bad too. 

But Mercari seems to act when multiple reports (multiple users) are submitted. So if you post on the Hall of Shame thread and others report, it's way more likely that Mercari will remove the listing.


----------



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about DOONEY & BOURKE; please refer to our Handbags & Purses forum for such information.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos.)


Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests should be posted in this thread.

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and should not be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Janne.gray35

I just bought this is it real what’s the name style


----------



## BeenBurned

Janne.gray35 said:


> I just bought this is it real what’s the name style


Welcome.

Please refer to post 1, page 1 for the requirements (pictures and information) for authentications.
So far, the bag seems okay but more pictures are needed. Please show a full closeup of the front of the bag, the interior, the top and the bottom/feet. If there's a red, white and blue tag with serial number, please show both sides of it.





						Authenticate This DOONEY & BOURKE
					

Please post authenticity questions related to DOONEY & BOURKE in this thread.   Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BeenBurned

Thank you @Vlad!


----------

